# Kleidung von Aldi und Lidl



## woersdorfer (2. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

mal eine Frage an die Gemeinde. Aldi und Lidl bieten ja ab nächsten Montag (6.9.2010) diverse Fahrradkleidung an. Was haltet ihr davon, bzw. was für Erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht? 

Bitte keine generellen "Aldischrott" Aussagen. Ich persönlich halte mittlerweile auch nichts mehr dieser Ware, aber wenn ich lese das z.B. ein Helm ein Markenprodukt ist, das einfach nur umgelabelt wurde, kann man vielleicht doch einen Schnapp machen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## 3radfahrer (2. September 2010)

Ich hab schon drauf gewartet! 

Also auf den Fred nicht auf die Klamotten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woersdorfer (2. September 2010)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hab schon drauf gewartet!
> 
> Also auf den Fred nicht auf die Klamotten!



Tolle Antwort


----------



## Nexic (2. September 2010)

woersdorfer schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon, bzw. was für Erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht?



Einem Freund von mir sind mal die Knie angeschwollen weil in der Radler-short vom Aldi  giftige Stoffe waren . 
Er hat sie dann auch gleich zurückgebraucht und sein Geld wiedergeholt.

War eigentlich ganz witzig, ich würde aber niemals mehr Klamotten da kaufen.


----------



## mcwolfy (2. September 2010)

Ich habe Baggys von Gore und Specialized. Aber meine absolute Lieblingshose ist die Baggy aus dem Wunderland für 10 Euronen - wahrscheinlich habe ich so ne komische Figur.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Genuss Biker (2. September 2010)

Mit Fahrradkleidung von Aldi habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, habe mir vor 2 Jahren lange Hose mit Windstopper und die Softshell Jacke geholt. Ware ist gut verarbeitet und absolut wintertauglich, 2 Arbeitskollegen die sonst eher auf die Markenklamotten stehen haben sich dann auch noch die letzten Jacken ergattert und sind absolut zufrieden, die warten jetzt schon dieses Jahr darauf das Aldi wieder die Sachen bringt und wollen sich dann noch mit anderen Sachen eindecken.


----------



## 3radfahrer (2. September 2010)

woersdorfer schrieb:


> Tolle Antwort



Guck doch einfach in die 98 anderen Fred`s die es vorher schon mal gab. Es sollte eine Funktion geben, die so was ermöglicht, moment....




....SuFu!  Genau!


----------



## Pflogger (2. September 2010)

Ich fahre hauptsächlich mit Aldi Trikot, Hose und Jacke. 
Und bin mehr als zufrieden. 

Mit der Lidljacke bin allerdings nicht so zufrieden, die ist nicht so atmungsaktiv wie versprochen.


----------



## flitzewerderfan (2. September 2010)

hmm die Aldi Angebote scheint es ja nur bei Aldi Süd zugeben! Das ist ja mal blöd!!


----------



## CassandraComplx (2. September 2010)

Hat jemand die Ãberschuhe fÃ¼r 9,99â¬ in Gebrauch ?
Sind die in Verbindung mit Goresocken fÃ¼r Temperaturen um 0Â°C brauchbar ?


----------



## BritInMUC (2. September 2010)

wird am monntag softshell hose/socken, evtl. lang armiges trikot zulegen.

habe mein erste aldi sachen (kurz. hose mit bib, socken) dieses jahr gekauft, und muss sagen ich bin damit sehr zu frieden; die socken finde ich super bequem, hose werde ich noch kaufen 
bis hjetzt habe ich nur markenware gekauft fÃ¼r das 5fache
wenn ich Ã¼berlege, dass meine gore softshell 160â¬ gekostet hat, kann ich fÃ¼r 10â¬ nix falsches machen
die anderen sachen werde ich mich anschauen - wenns mir gefÃ¤llt nehme ich die Ã¼berschuhe, handschuhe, mutze als ersatz zu meinem gore ausrÃ¼stung (die freundin stibitzt immer meine sachen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 176616 (2. September 2010)

meint ihr das?
http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/angebote_ab_mo-06kw3610.htm?WT.z_src=main


----------



## Sahnie (2. September 2010)

Mal abgesehen von der Qualität und der Tatsache, dass man dank I-net überall günstige Klamotten kriegt, auch von Markenfirmen.

Aldiklamotten sind für den typischen Aldikonsumenten geschnitten. Und der sitzt nur 3 mal im Jahr in Radklamotten auf dem Bock. Zur Frühlingszeit und dann noch 2 mal im Urlaub. Und der hat die dafür typische Figur. Nämlich die des Michelinmännchens.

Kurz und gut. Die Klamotten halten (wahrscheinlich sogar ewig wenn ich die Materialdicke betrachte), sind aber entweder zu kurz oder zu weit für einen Sportler.


----------



## Pflogger (2. September 2010)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, kaufen Sportler keine Nahrungsmittel bei Aldi ein, weil sie sonst zu Aldikonsumenten werden und nur noch 3 mal im Jahr Radfahren und Fett werden 

Zum Glück bist du ein Profisportler und kannst es dir somit leisten deine Lebensmittel beim Feinkosthändler zu kaufen

Man lernt nie aus.


----------



## Dosenbrot (2. September 2010)

Also Aldi-Klamotten taugen nix. Die sind das billigste vom Billigen. Wie bei Kik. 

Statt Flachnähte gibts da zB voll die Wülste. Da reibste dir nach 5 Minuten einen Wolf.

Ausßerdem ist das Material sehr minderwärtig. Und nur ein Vollhonk meint, Funktionskleidung sei gleich Funktionskleidung. *lol* 

Der Schnitt ist auch unter aller Sau. Wenn man mal eins findet, das einigermaßen passt, dann ist es immer noch zu groß und das mit den Ausschnitten kriegen die auch nie hin.

Den Farben nach ´sind die in den 80er Jahren stehengeblieben.

Außerdem ist es voll peinlich als Aldilette erkannt zu werden. Also wenn ihr mich fragt, dann taugen diese Sachen lediglich um das Rad zu putzen.


----------



## dhflow (2. September 2010)

Edit: Gelöscht, keine Trolle füttern.


----------



## Sahnie (3. September 2010)

Pflogger schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, kaufen Sportler keine Nahrungsmittel bei Aldi ein, weil sie sonst zu Aldikonsumenten werden und nur noch 3 mal im Jahr Radfahren und Fett werden
> 
> Zum Glück bist du ein Profisportler und kannst es dir somit leisten deine Lebensmittel beim Feinkosthändler zu kaufen
> 
> Man lernt nie aus.




Nö, hast du nicht. Aber passende Klamotten wird du als schlanker Mensch bei Aldi nicht finden (Erfahrung).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (3. September 2010)

Bei diesen Discounterpreisen sollte man seinen Anspruch auf Qualität herunterschrauben. Besser ist es Markenprodukte im Angebot zu kaufen, die in der Regel länger halten als Billigware.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (3. September 2010)

Nexic schrieb:


> Einem Freund von mir sind mal die Knie angeschwollen weil in der Radler-short vom Aldi  giftige Stoffe waren .
> Er hat sie dann auch gleich zurückgebraucht und sein Geld wiedergeholt.
> 
> War eigentlich ganz witzig, ich würde aber niemals mehr Klamotten da kaufen.



Uhhh ganz dunkel! Vorsicht mit solchen Aussagen!


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (3. September 2010)

Dosenbrot schrieb:


> Also Aldi-Klamotten taugen nix. Die sind das billigste vom Billigen. Wie bei Kik.
> 
> Statt Flachnähte gibts da zB voll die Wülste. Da reibste dir nach 5 Minuten einen Wolf.
> 
> ...



Neu dabei und gleich aufn Putz hauen und keine Ahnung haben?


----------



## cimgott (3. September 2010)

Ist die Frage wer da keine Ahnung hat !!


----------



## DerandereJan (3. September 2010)

Dosenbrot schrieb:


> sehr minderwärtig. ....... nur ein Vollhonk meint





Gibst dir ja die Antwort quasi selbst....


----------



## F4B1 (3. September 2010)

Ich werd mir wie immer mal die Handschuhe angucken, eventuell gibt es dann ein Zweitpaar. 
Hosen und Trikots kann ich von Discountern allerdings nicht empfehlen, billigster Schrott, stinken wie sau.
Kniebandagen hab ich zum Glück auch gute (wenn auch weisse), muss ich noch nicht mal drüber nachdenken. Und ja, ich fahr bei unter 15°C nur mit Kniebandagen, meine Gelenke sind heilig.


----------



## Trurl2000 (3. September 2010)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Überschuhe für 9,99 in Gebrauch ?
> Sind die in Verbindung mit Goresocken für Temperaturen um 0°C brauchbar ?



Ich bin mit den Überschuhen sehr zufrieden.
Sowohl die Verarbeitung wie Funktion stimmen.
Früher bin ich ab 10 Grad abwärts mit Tschibo beheizbaren Schuhsoholen gefahren und jetzt stattdessen nur mit den Überschuhen.
Bei mir wärmen die Überschuhe besser.

Zu der Aldi-Fahrradjacke:
-Nach etwa 10 Fahrten filzt sich die Jacke unter den Ärmeln.
-Geruchsbildung
-Zu breit geschnitten und dadurch nur bedingter Kälteschutz.
Nach drei Monaten bin ich auf Assos Air Jack umgestiegen und habe prompt festgestellt dass ich bei Temperaturen um 5  Grad statt mit 4 Lagen nur mit 2 Lagen fahren kann.


----------



## softcake (3. September 2010)

Habe mir beim letzten Angebot auch die Überschuhe in zwei Größen geholt. Die kleineren für die normalen Bike-Schuhe, die größeren für die Winterschuhe.

Die Dinger sind für das Geld erstaunlich warm und robust.

softcake


----------



## Deleted 176616 (3. September 2010)

Generell wurde ich nix bei Aldi kaufen allein schon wegen den Bedingungen unter denen die meisten Sachen da hergestellt werden.


----------



## Torpedo64 (3. September 2010)

Auf jeden Fall ist die Aldi/Lidl/Penny - Radbekleidung nicht maßgerecht und erfüllt damit nicht ihren Zweck. Radkleidung wie Hose, Trikot und Jacke müssen dem Körper anliegen, damit der Schweiß von Innen nach Außen transportiert werden kann. Bei Flatterkleidung kann dies allerdings nicht funktionieren. Man spricht doch von Funktionskleidung, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BritInMUC (3. September 2010)

netzarchitekt schrieb:


> Generell wurde ich nix bei Aldi kaufen allein schon wegen den Bedingungen unter denen die meisten Sachen da hergestellt werden.


 

???
muss ich jetzt aldi sachen (keine Ahnung wer der Hersteller ist) gleich mit Puma, Umbro, Fila, Adidas, Reebok, Nike and ASICS und viele anderen jetzt setzten?
o.g. sind bekannt für ihre Herstellung in "Sweatshops", obwohl Puma jetzt unterschrieben hat, dass die keine Minderjährige (<15J) in ihren indischen Sweatshops einsetzten werden.
Quelle: Oxfam, TUC

Welche Marke kann ich so (nach Deine Meinung) mit Gewissern kaufen?
sorry - aber ich finde deine Aussage nicht konsequent.


----------



## Deleted 176616 (3. September 2010)

Ich würde auch kein adidas oder puma kaufen - schau mal in der Outdoor Branche icebreaker oder Fjäll Räven sogar Jack Wolfskin sind da sehr gute Beispiele.


----------



## Sentilo (3. September 2010)

Nexic schrieb:


> Einem Freund von mir sind mal die Eier angeschwollen weil in der Radler-Short vom Aldi  giftige Stoffe waren ...



Dieses Jahr bleiben sie klein  das Aldi-Zeug ist jetzt nach Öko-Tex-Standard zertifiert. Nur noch die Schadstoffe drin, die du selber einleitest.


----------



## Deleted 176616 (3. September 2010)

Zitat Wikipedia zum Thema Öko-Tex
Das Oeko-Tex-Label hebt deutlich das Wort "Vertrauen" hervor und vermittelt dadurch Aufrichtigkeit und Sicherheit im Zusammenhang mit dem gekauften Produkt, ohne aber diesem Anspruch voll gerecht zu werden - meinen Kritiker. Als Grund wird angegeben, dass, wenn auch in stark begrenztem Umfang, Schadstoffe im gekennzeichneten Erzeugnis explizit erlaubt sind, selbst in jenen der Produktklasse I (Babyartikel).


----------



## Nexic (3. September 2010)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr bleiben sie klein  das Aldi-Zeug ist  jetzt nach Öko-Tex-Standard zertifiert. Nur noch die Schadstoffe drin,  die du selber einleitest.



Du bist ja n ganz lustiger Geselle.  



netzarchitekt schrieb:


> Als Grund wird angegeben, dass, wenn auch in stark begrenztem Umfang, Schadstoffe im gekennzeichneten Erzeugnis explizit erlaubt sind, selbst in jenen der Produktklasse I (Babyartikel).



Danke für deinen Beitrag netzarchitekt! Gibt halt immer wieder Idioten die auf diese Labels reinfallen. 

Selber schuld


----------



## Pflogger (3. September 2010)

Es scheint doch tatsächlich Leute zu geben die meinen nur weil ein Produkt das 10-20 fache kostet keine "Schadstoffe" drin sind 

Und die Arbeitsbedingungen sind bei den Firmen die ihre Produkte teuer verkaufen und dabei trotzdem billig in China, Indien oder sonst wo produzieren lassen natürlich auch viel viel besser. 

Ihr habt schon recht, Statussymbole sind was tolles


----------



## Easy (3. September 2010)

BritInMUC schrieb:


> ???
> muss ich jetzt aldi sachen (keine Ahnung wer der Hersteller ist) gleich mit Puma, Umbro, Fila, Adidas, Reebok, Nike and ASICS und viele anderen jetzt setzten?
> o.g. sind bekannt für ihre Herstellung in "Sweatshops", obwohl Puma jetzt unterschrieben hat, dass die keine Minderjährige (<15J) in ihren indischen Sweatshops einsetzten werden.
> Quelle: Oxfam, TUC
> ...



Das ist ein sehr brisantes und hoch aktuelles Thema, angestoßen durch einen hervorragenden, aber sehr erschütternder Bericht des NDR zu den Arbeitsbedingungen der SchneiderInnen eines großen deutschen Kleiderdiscounters in Bangadesh. Über 2 Jahre wurde recherchiert und der NDR mit Prozessen und Verfügungen überschüttet, bis er endlich den Bericht senden durfte. 

Daraufhin wurden andere Bekleidungsformen ebenfalls nach den Arbeits- und Lebensbedingungen der Arbeiter in den Herstellerländern untersucht. Dabei ging es um Arbeitsrechte, Arbeitsschutz, Arbeitszeiten und -bedingungen, Umgang mit gefährlichen Chemien und Stoffen, sowie die Lebensbedingungen. Teilweise gibt es richtige Arbeitslager, wo die Leute regelrecht gefangengehalten werden.  

Ergebnis war, dass einige Firmen recht engagiert sind, andere wiederum sich mehr oder weniger gar nicht drum scheren und rein auf ihr Profit achten. Interessanterweise waren darunter sehr viele teure Labels, wohingegen auch "Billigmarken",  wie vor allem C+A, sich doch durch recht gute Bedingungen ihrer Arbeiter in den Herstellerländern auszeichneten. 

Kurzum, mich würde es auch brennend interessieren, wie es bei den Radmarkenlabels ist. Ich bin nicht überzeugt, dass sich da die teuren Labels so sehr von günstigen unterscheiden. Wenn's anders sein sollte, wäre ich doch sehr überrascht. Aber wie gesagt, das ist ein hochinteressantes und heißes Thema, war hier nicht durch Pladitüden zerredet werden sollte.


----------



## Delgado (3. September 2010)

Kinder In Ketten


----------



## Deleted 176616 (3. September 2010)

Jack Wolfskin ist Mitgleid von FairWear: http://www.jack-wolfskin.com/desktopdefault.aspx/tabid-838/1094_read-21017/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zagatotz3 (3. September 2010)

Hat die Lidl Hose eigentlich Träger?


----------



## Hacky 2003 (3. September 2010)

netzarchitekt schrieb:


> Jack Wolfskin ist Mitgleid von FairWear: http://www.jack-wolfskin.com/desktopdefault.aspx/tabid-838/1094_read-21017/



Hallo netzarchitekt
Lies den Beitrag von nexis auf dein Zitat nach dem Danke nochmal genau denn diese Labels sind genauso viel wert wie die anderen, hatte gestern ein deutsches Markenprodukt in Händen das meine Frau vor geraumer Zeit erworben hat, also nichts mehr mit Umtausch das stand deutlich Made in Vietnam wenn also noch glauben.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Dosenbrot (3. September 2010)

Pflogger schrieb:


> Es scheint doch tatsächlich Leute zu geben die meinen nur weil ein Produkt das 10-20 fache kostet keine "Schadstoffe" drin sind
> 
> Und die Arbeitsbedingungen sind bei den Firmen die ihre Produkte teuer verkaufen und dabei trotzdem billig in China, Indien oder sonst wo produzieren lassen natürlich auch viel viel besser.
> 
> Ihr habt schon recht, Statussymbole sind was tolles


 
Jaja, schon klar....billiger ist besser....  Deshalb ist ein Fiat Uno auch besser wie ein 7er BMW.


----------



## F4B1 (3. September 2010)

Nehmen wir mal den Fiat Punto und stellen den gegen der BMW 7er.

Abgesehen vom dicken Motor beim BMW, den man nur zum angeben brauch, seh ich beim günstigeren Punto nur Vorteile. Geht mehr rein, brauch weniger Sprit. Ok, Wiederverkaufswert ist nicht das wahre, aber dass seh ich genauso wie bei den Klamotten.
Ich benutz den Kram solang bis er Schrott ist, muss nur lang genug halten. Und ja, das tut ein Punto, den alten ist mein Vater 14 Jahre lang gefahren. Der neue ist zugegeben noch kein Jahr alt.


----------



## kunks (3. September 2010)

Jetztz muss ich da auch mal was zu sagen. Die jenigen die meinen die Sachen aus dem Aldi wären nur Schrott haben ja wohl mal überhaupt keine Ahnung. Die lassen ihr Zeug da produzieren wo das alle anderen Firmen, bei denen übrigens die Gewinnspannen um ein vielfaches höher sind, auch tun. Außerdem geh ich davon aus das LIDL und Aldi das Zeug direkt in Unmengen ordern und somit kein Zwischenhändler dazwischen steckt. Das und die niedrigere Gewinnspanne machen eben den "guten" Preis. 

Zum Thema passform kann ich nur sagen, dass man es nie allen recht machen kann. Ich hab zum Beispiel massive Probleme, auch bei Markenklamotten, was passendes zu finden. Seh da drin aus wie so ne presswurst weil ich ein zu breites Kreuz habe. Kauf ichs aber größer schlabberts untenrum. 

Und eins muss ich noch loswerden: Nur weil jemand ein 5000 Euro Carbonbike und klamotten von Gonso, Vaude und Konsorten hat kann er trotzdem nicht zwingend besser biken. Wenn ich mitm Bike unterwegs bin fahr ich eigentlich die ganze Zeit über und steh nicht an irgend einer Laterne und präsentiere meine Klamotten. Wenn n Biker an mir vorbei fährt seh ich doch überhaupt nicht ob der ne ALDI oder Vaude Jacke an hat.

Gruß
kunks


----------



## MikeSierra (3. September 2010)

@ kunks 

Sehe ich auch so, es gibt soviele unterschiedliche Körperformen dem einen Passt es dem anderen nicht. und immer dieses Geflame hier marke hin oder her, is echt schlimm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dosenbrot (3. September 2010)

kunks schrieb:


> Und eins muss ich noch loswerden: Nur weil jemand ein 5000 Euro Carbonbike und klamotten von Gonso, Vaude und Konsorten hat kann er trotzdem nicht zwingend besser biken.
> Gruß
> kunks


 
Richtig erkannt. Aber wenigstens sieht er nicht Panne aus. ;D


----------



## MikeSierra (3. September 2010)

Zum Glück haben im Winter die Eisdiehlen zu , man sieht kaum einen Biken also is es latte was du an hast, Hauptsache es hält dich warm.


----------



## kunks (3. September 2010)

Zum Glück sieht man die kleinen Markenlogos auch von weiter Entfernung, weil ich nicht glaube, dass du aus 30 Metern siehst ob jemand ne Marken- oder Aldi Jacke an hat. 

ich habe auch überhaupt nichts gegen Markenklamotten. Im Alltag trag ich auch gstar, hilfiger oder nudie jeans. Der Preis dafür ist aber trotzdem nichtmal im Ansatz gerechtfertigt, da so eine Jeans einfach nicht 'Preiswert' ist.

Beim Porsche ist es was anderes. Da stecken hohe Entwicklungs- und Materialkosten drin. Sowas kann man nicht verramschen.

Aber bei Kleidung, die nach dem Winterritt eh total verschlammt und versifft sind, wäre mir das den hohen Aufpreis einfach nicht wert. Da investier ich lieber in ein gutes Bike ;-)


----------



## Sahnie (4. September 2010)

Dass Lidl seine Schokolade bei Rausch herstellen lässt ist richtig, auch dass der Fruchtjoghurt von Bauer oder einer anderen Markenfirma kommt auch. Aber wer behauptet, dass die Lidl und Aldi-Klamotten die gleiche Qualität haben wie hochwertige Nalini, Santini oder Assos-Sachen hat sie schlicht und ergreifend noch nicht gehabt. 

Die Aldi-Lidl-Sachen sind haltbar (kein Wunder bei dem dicken Stoff) Sitzpolster, Schnitt und Stoffe haben aber einfach nichts mit hochwertiger Sportkleidung gemeinsam.


----------



## Weirdo (4. September 2010)

Meine Erfahrungen mit den Aldiklamotten:
Von den letztjährigen Sommerklamotten hab ich mir eine Bibshort für 7 Euro gekauft. Der Schnitt ist nicht viel anders als bei einer Gonso oder einer Löffler, nur das Sitzpolster hat natürlich nicht die Qualität. Für ne zweistündige Runde taugts aber trotzdem locker. Für den Preis ist die Hose also eine klare Empfehlung. 

Vor zwei Jahren habe ich mir eine lange Winterträgerhose gekauft. Hier siehts dann schon anders aus; wenn man eine einigermaßen "normale" Figur hat, dann ists mit der Passform Essig: mir (1,87 m, 82 kg) sind selbst bei Größe XL die Beine viiiiel zu kurz, während ich dafür im Bauchbereich noch ein kleines Bierfassl spazierenfahren könnte, so weit ist der geschnitten. In Sachen Atmungsaktivität ist die Hose ebenfalls nicht der Brüller, schon nach ner kurzen Runde schwitzt man da ziemlich heftig drin. Eine billige Gonso-Trägerhose im Vergleich (30 Euro bei ebay) ist da in jeder Hinsicht besser und zusätzlich noch komfortabler zu tragen. Das lange Trikot bzw. die Trikotjacke von letztem Jahr sind auch nicht so wirklich atmungsaktiv, aber für winterliche Zwei-Stunden-Ritte durchaus zu gebrauchen. Wer im Winter länger und intensiver biken will, sollte sich in der Tat nach höherwertigen Klamotten umsehen (oder sich auf nen Rollertrainer setzen). Für Kurz- und Mittelstrecken taugen die Klamotten aber durchaus.


----------



## Deleted 176616 (4. September 2010)

Pflogger schrieb:


> Es scheint doch tatsächlich Leute zu geben die meinen nur weil ein Produkt das 10-20 fache kostet keine "Schadstoffe" drin sind
> 
> Und die Arbeitsbedingungen sind bei den Firmen die ihre Produkte teuer verkaufen und dabei trotzdem billig in China, Indien oder sonst wo produzieren lassen natürlich auch viel viel besser.
> 
> Ihr habt schon recht, Statussymbole sind was tolles



das hat keiner behauptet


----------



## univega2001 (4. September 2010)

Doch, genau diese Argumente werden immer wieder angeführt wenn es um Aldi und Lidl geht! Warum kann man es nicht einfach damit belassen, daß jemand der Aldisachen kaufen will, soll einfach Aldisachen kaufen und die anderen einfach ihre Markenartikel. Wo ist da das Problem?

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Dosenbrot (4. September 2010)

univega2001 schrieb:


> Doch, genau diese Argumente werden immer wieder angeführt wenn es um Aldi und Lidl geht! Warum kann man es nicht einfach damit belassen, daß jemand der Aldisachen kaufen will, soll einfach Aldisachen kaufen und die anderen einfach ihre Markenartikel. Wo ist da das Problem?
> 
> Gruß
> Horst


 
Ja, dann kauf dir doch deine Billigklamotten, die schlecht sitzen, blöd aussehen und nix taugen. Aber dann labert uns nicht voll, dass Zeugs würde was taugen!111


----------



## MEGATEC (4. September 2010)

Untenstehenden Text hab ich am 24.4.09 in nem anderen Aldi Thread geschrieben : daran hat sich nix geändert, außer das die Winterhandschuhe nach dem letzten Winter hinüber waren. 
Nun hab ich au das welche von Ziener mit Windstopper und die sind deutlich besser  



MEGATEC schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich vor drei Jahren als Anfänger auch bei ALDI + LIDL komplett mit Klamotten eingedeckt - war anfangs auch begeistert, wenn man jedoch viel fährt und dann auch mal etwas teurere Sachen kauft und viel nutzt und vergleicht, erkennt man schnell was Qualität ist !
> 
> Von den ganzen damals gekauften Sachen, hab ich nur noch die Socken + die Winterhandschuhe in Betrieb.
> Die Trikots, Hosen, Jacken, Regensachen etc. hab ich alles nach und nach wieder bei ebay verhökert...
> ...


----------



## Deleted 83484 (4. September 2010)

Pro und contra Aldi:

Die Softshell Jacke vom Aldi ist ihr Geld 100%ig wert. Ich habe davon 2 Stück für die Herbstzeit und ich bin sehr zufrieden!
Sie fällt eine Nummer grösser aus, was mir sehr entgegen kommt.
Und wenn sie durch einen Sturz/Ast kaputt ist, tuts einem nicht so weh.
Für den richtigen Winter habe ich allerdings was von Shimano!

Das Langarmtrikot genauso: bin äusserst zufrieden

Handschuhe: da merkt man die schlechte/billige Verarbeitung..die Nähte stören gewaltig

Lange Hose: für die kurze Tour ausreichend, ansonsten nicht so prickelnd

Werde mir die Sachen im LIDL mal anscheun, bin sehr gespannt.

Meine Meinung: Gore und so weiter haben Ihre berechtigung...Aldi etc. aber genauso.

Nich alles ist wirklich tauglich...aber das ist bei den hochpreisigen Teilen ebenso.

Mein Fazit: hingehen ..kaufen...testen...

Ich werd's wieder tun!
Denn wenn ich für den Preis eines Gore Teils theoretisch  5 ( oder mehr ) billige bekommen kann, die von der Funktion durchaus taugen, dann nehme ich erstmal das billige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## univega2001 (4. September 2010)

@Dosenbrot,
verschon uns doch bitte mit deinem blöden Gelaber! Hast Du die mal eine Gorehose so um die 50-60 genau angeschaut? Das Sitzpolster ist auch nur ein 0815 Polster und die Stoffe sind auch weit von einer Assos entfernt! Oder reden wir hier nur über Hosen ab 120? Ich habe eine Windstopperweste von Aldi und eine von Gore. Und die Gore kann an die Aldiweste in Bezug auf Qualität überhaupt nicht anstinken! Schon von Anfang an ging bei der Gore der Reißverschluß schwer bis er halt irgendwann kaputt war. Aber vielleicht ist ja Gore für Dich auch nur eine Billigmarke? Mach halt einen eigenen Markenwaren-Thread auf, da kannst Du dich auslassen wie toll die doch sind!

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Dosenbrot (4. September 2010)

univega2001 schrieb:


> @Dosenbrot,
> verschon uns doch bitte mit deinem blöden Gelaber! Hast Du die mal eine Gorehose so um die 50-60 genau angeschaut? Das Sitzpolster ist auch nur ein 0815 Polster und die Stoffe sind auch weit von einer Assos entfernt! Oder reden wir hier nur über Hosen ab 120? Ich habe eine Windstopperweste von Aldi und eine von Gore. Und die Gore kann an die Aldiweste in Bezug auf Qualität überhaupt nicht anstinken! Schon von Anfang an ging bei der Gore der Reißverschluß schwer bis er halt irgendwann kaputt war. Aber vielleicht ist ja Gore für Dich auch nur eine Billigmarke? Mach halt einen eigenen Markenwaren-Thread auf, da kannst Du dich auslassen wie toll die doch sind!
> 
> Gruß
> Horst


 
*lol* Du willst allen Ernstes behaupten, eine Gore-Jacke für 180,- Euro sei schlechter als eine für 15 Öcken bei Aldi?! Muhahahaha! *g*   Also ich empfehle dir mal dringend einen reality check, Alder! *g*

Dass Assos nochmals in einer andere Liga als Gore spielt, da sind wir uns ja einig. Oder willst du jetzt auch noch behaupten, Aldi ist besser als Assos?! *lol*


----------



## univega2001 (4. September 2010)

Ich rede von der Windstopperweste. Vielleicht solltest Du mal lesen lernen! Und ja ich behaupte, daß meine Aldiweste besser ist als meine Windstopperweste von Gore. Im übrigen vergleicht hier niemand die Aldikleidung mit Assos. Die Leute verglichen die Aldisachen mit dem unteren bis mittleren Preissegment der Markenhersteller. Und da sind die Unterschiede in der Qualität bei weitem nicht so hoch wie Du hier immer anführst. 

Gruß
Horst


----------



## Dosenbrot (4. September 2010)

univega2001 schrieb:


> Ich rede von der Windstopperweste. Vielleicht solltest Du mal lesen lernen! Und ja ich behaupte, daß meine Aldiweste besser ist als meine Windstopperweste von Gore. Im übrigen vergleicht hier niemand die Aldikleidung mit Assos. Die Leute verglichen die Aldisachen mit dem unteren bis mittleren Preissegment der Markenhersteller. Und da sind die Unterschiede in der Qualität bei weitem nicht so hoch wie Du hier immer anführst.
> 
> Gruß
> Horst


 
Ja ist schon klar. Und dein Univega ist mindestens so gut wie ein Cube.  Man kann sich seine Billigsachen auch schönreden. Hauptsache du selbst glaubst daran.


----------



## univega2001 (4. September 2010)

ich habe gar kein univega

Gruß
horst


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (4. September 2010)

kunks schrieb:


> ....
> Und eins muss ich noch loswerden: Nur weil jemand ein 5000 Euro Carbonbike und klamotten von Gonso, Vaude und Konsorten hat kann er trotzdem nicht zwingend besser biken. Wenn ich mitm Bike unterwegs bin fahr ich eigentlich die ganze Zeit über und steh nicht an irgend einer Laterne und präsentiere meine Klamotten. Wenn n Biker an mir vorbei fährt seh ich doch überhaupt nicht ob der ne ALDI oder Vaude Jacke an hat.
> 
> Gruß
> kunks



Die Zeiten in denen GONSO von der schwäbsichen Alb kam sind schon lange vorbei. Das Zeug hat nichtmal mehr einen Herstellerlandnachweis im Ettikett. In zig Tests sieht man auch schon das Ergebnis: Überall Mängel in der Verarbeitung. Am ursprünglichen Herstellort hat man die Firmadicht gemacht, zig Leute entlassen, das Label verkauft und sich nen neuen Fabrikverkauf angemietet in dem das Zeug verscheppert wird. Wo die ganzen Sachen alle herkommen kann man sich denken.


----------



## mathiasfux (5. September 2010)

Meine Freundin kaufte sich diesen Sommer Rad-Handschuhe bei Aldi, die mit Kunststoff/Gummi-Noppen in den Handflächen versehen sind. Nach einiger Zeit der Benutzung ist das Problem aufgetreten, dass ihre Specialized XC Locking Griffe an den Stellen, an denen sie Kontakt zu den Handschuhen hatten, total weich, babbig und schmierig wurden. Wir vermuten, dass die Lösungsmittel aus den Noppen der Hanschuhe die Griffe aufgeweicht haben. Ob die Lösungsmittel auch in die andere Richtung wanderten - in die Hand der Trägerin, darüber kann nur spekuliert werden...


----------



## Enrgy (5. September 2010)

mathiasfux schrieb:


> Meine Freundin kaufte sich diesen Sommer Rad-Handschuhe bei Aldi, die mit Kunststoff/Gummi-Noppen in den Handflächen versehen sind. Nach einiger Zeit der Benutzung ist das Problem aufgetreten, dass ihre Specialized XC Locking Griffe an den Stellen, an denen sie Kontakt zu den Handschuhen hatten, total weich, babbig und schmierig wurden. Wir vermuten, dass die Lösungsmittel aus den Noppen der Hanschuhe die Griffe aufgeweicht haben. Ob die Lösungsmittel auch in die andere Richtung wanderten - in die Hand der Trägerin, darüber kann nur spekuliert werden...



Bei älteren Aldi Handschuhen löst sich die "GEL" Beschriftung an der Innenhand und die sonst recht harten rechteckigen kleinen Kunststoffnoppen nur dort, wo das Gelpolster drunter ist.

Manche Griffe lösen sich aber im Laufe der Zeit (Jahre!) wie von dir beschrieben auch von selbst auf. Die Originalgriffe an meinem alten Jekyll hatte ich 7 Jahre drauf, trotz Handschuhen ohne Polster wurden die nach 5 Jarhen richtig "schmierig". Das ist, genau wie bei dem Gummischutz um das Garmin Etrex Vista HCX, der austretende Weichmacher.

Aber gegen geschmeidige Hände ist ja nix einzuwenden, oder


----------



## Easy Biker (6. September 2010)

So, ich war gerade mal beim LIDL:

Die Softshelljacke machte nen guten Eindruck, habe ich mitgenommen.
Meine 1.83 Meter und 87kg werden von der Größe L gut bepasst. Ärmel lang genug! Der Stoff wirkt vernünftig, Details sind auch so ausgeführt, das sie dem Biker nutzen.

Eine lange Trägerhose konnte ich leider nicht ergattern, aber eine lange "oben ohne". Die sitzt bei mir (auch in L) perfekt. Die Passform könnte an meinem Körper nicht besser sein. Länge super, Material wirkt gut. Reflektoren hinten unten an beiden Beinen.

Sitzpolster: Wie immer Geschmackssache, aber ich bin noch nicht damit gefahren. Wie bei Sätteln vermutlich auch... Poposache. Es ist recht dünn, und sitzt dort, wo es bei mir hingehört.

Die Handschuhe hatte ich kurz in der Hand, aber L war für meine Handschuhgröße von 9,5 etwas knapp. Anmutung war ok. 

Fazit:
Jacke und Hosen waren durchaus Schnäppchen, bei den Schlössern und Handschuhen sah es mehr nach "You get what you pay for" aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (6. September 2010)

Meine Freundin war um 08.30 beim Aldi und wollte für sich 2-3 Sachen kaufen und für mich 'ne Jacke. Tja, leider waren nur noch Sachen in Größe 56 vorhanden. Sie meinte andere haben teilweise 6 Jacken eingepackt. Echt super...die kann man dann wahrscheinlich die Tage bei EBAY bewundern. 
Ich weiß, ist pP, aber trotzdem ärgerlich.


----------



## petergensfeld (6. September 2010)

Hast Du keinen Lidl in der Nähe? Die Jacken sahen auch ganz ordentlich aus.

War heute morgen in beiden Läden (sind hier direkt nebeneinander). Bei Aldi war Schlacht, bei Lidl ziemlich entspannt. Ob man das als Qualitätskriterium sehen kann, weiß ich nicht...


----------



## nadgrajin (6. September 2010)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Meine Freundin war um 08.30 beim Aldi und wollte für sich 2-3 Sachen kaufen und für mich 'ne Jacke. Tja, leider waren nur noch Sachen in Größe 56 vorhanden. Sie meinte andere haben teilweise 6 Jacken eingepackt. Echt super...die kann man dann wahrscheinlich die Tage bei EBAY bewundern.
> Ich weiß, ist pP, aber trotzdem ärgerlich.



War um Punkt 8 Uhr da und neben 3 anderen Herren und knapp 25 aufgescheuchten Frauen froh das ich schnell wieder raus kam. Die Softshell Jacke konnte ich nicht mehr ergattern. Seltsamerweise scheint es aber auch so zu sein, das mitlerweile mehr Artikel in extremen Über- und Untergrößen bei Aldi vorhanden sind während normalgrößen eher selten da sind. Bekommen hab ich von den Sachen die ich wollte genau 2 Teile. Ein Unterhemd und ein paar Socken, den Rest hatten die Frauen in den Einkaufwagen liegen. Merkwürdiger weise sehe ich aber extrem selten Radfahrer mit Aldiklamotten, daher frag ich mich echt ob die das nur kaufen um es im Schrank verstauben zu lassen oder ob es nur extrem Schönwetter Fahrer sind und nur bis zur Tour im Biergarten anziehen.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (6. September 2010)

@petergensfeld: Naja, jetzt sind wir beide auf Arbeit. Und von Lidl haben wir nicht gewusst das es da was geben soll.

@nadgrajin: Um Punkt 8 gab es keine Softshelljacken mehr? Wie krass ist das bitte? Die machen doch erst um 8 Uhr auf, oder ist das bei Euch anders?  Wie gesagt gehe ich davon aus das die Ware nur schnell gekauft wird um sie dann bei nächster Gelegenheit bei EBAY und/oder auf dem Trödelmarkt gewinnbringend an den Mann bzw. die Frau zu bringen.


----------



## nadgrajin (6. September 2010)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> @nadgrajin: Um Punkt 8 gab es keine Softshelljacken mehr? Wie krass ist das bitte? Die machen doch erst um 8 Uhr auf, oder ist das bei Euch anders?  Wie gesagt gehe ich davon aus das die Ware nur schnell gekauft wird um sie dann bei nächster Gelegenheit bei EBAY und/oder auf dem Trödelmarkt gewinnbringend an den Mann bzw. die Frau zu bringen.



Naja, so viel Frauen im Kaufrausch, kann sich noch jemand an die Zeit erinnern wo Aldi angefangen hat PC/Fernseher zu verkaufen? So kam ich mir ehrlich gesagt vor.


----------



## 230691 (6. September 2010)

War auch gerade im Lidl und habe mir nur die Handschuhe angeschaut.

Passen tun sie

Unangenehm sind die jetzt auch nicht unbedingt - nur gewöhnungsbedürftig für mich(sind meine ersten Langfingerhandschuhe)

Nur am linken kleinen Finger drückt eine Naht etwas 

Im großen und ganzen kann man für die 3,99 nichts falsch machen


Wer ein Aldi Nord in der nähe hat und noch solche http://www.roseversand.de/bekleidun...band-led.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=23387 
reflektierende Bänder mit LEDs sucht, sollte sie sich unbedingt mal anschauen.
Es sind die gleichen Bänder die ich verlinkt habe, nur ohne b-lite Schildchen.
4 Stück für 4,99 und echt top Qualität


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hacky 2003 (6. September 2010)

@nadgrajin: Um Punkt 8 gab es keine Softshelljacken mehr? Wie krass ist das bitte? Die machen doch erst um 8 Uhr auf, oder ist das bei Euch anders?  Wie gesagt gehe ich davon aus das die Ware nur schnell gekauft wird um sie dann bei nächster Gelegenheit bei EBAY und/oder auf dem Trödelmarkt gewinnbringend an den Mann bzw. die Frau zu bringen.[/QUOTE]

Hallo 
Bei manchen ist es auch so dass siwe mehere Teile mit nach Hause nehmen ,prbieren und was nicht gefällt wird wiederzurück gebracht ,habe selbst schon erlebt dass am Montagmittag alles leer war und dienstgsabend lagen plötzlich wieder einige teile in aufgeissener Packung herrum.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## woersdorfer (6. September 2010)

Also erstmal danke für die Antworten. Ich war um kurz nach halb acht bei unserem Aldi. Die Regale waren noch pralle voll. Ich habe mir von allem, bis auf die Socken, eines gekauft. Die Jacke, das Shirt und die Handschuhe konnte ich mal kurz in Augenschein nehmen, und an probieren. Die Jacke und das Shirt habe ich in Größe 56 genommen, und beides sitzt von der Weite angenehm. Nicht zu eng, aber auch nicht schlaberig. Einzig von der Länge des Rückens und der Arme könnten sie etwas länger sein. Mit 1,89 Meter, und 87 Kilo, ist das aber ein generelles Problem bei mir. Die Hose scheint mir beim Auspacken ein weinig kurz für mich, muss ich aber noch an probieren, genauso wie die Unterhemden.

Noch ein Wort zu den Diskusionen bzgl. den Vergleichen mit anderen Marke - ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen dass jemand sich diese Kleidung zu legt, und dann den Anspruch von Markenkleidung hat, die ein vielfaches mehr kostet. Es würde in meinem Fall auch keinen Sinn machen. Für die 60,-  die ich heute bezahlt habe bekomme ich nicht einmal eine vergleichbare Jacke eines Markenherstellers.


----------



## MEGATEC (6. September 2010)

univega2001 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Windstopperweste von Aldi und eine von Gore. Und die Gore kann an die Aldiweste in Bezug auf Qualität überhaupt nicht anstinken!



Es wäre mir das neuste das ALDI *Windstopper* Klamotten im Angebot hat/hatte !

Die aktuellen Jacken sind z.B. TECHTEX Softshell:
da steht rein gar nix davon das die Winddicht wären - sondern nur :
_*effektiven Schutz vor Auskühlung durch Wind, Kälte und Nässe.*_
http://www.qualitaet.aldi-sued.de/q...rder.php?s=techtex&x=extern&WT.z_src=aldisued

Zum Vergleich : WINDSTOPPER
http://www.windstopper.de/remote/Sa...ing&cid=1151590381719&pagename=SessionWrapper
http://www.gore.com/de_de/products/consumer/windstopper/index.html

Das sind zwei paar ganz unterschiedliche Dinge und man kann nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen 

Auch bei den Restlichen TECHTEX Materialien steht nichts von WINDDICHT - einzig bei TechTex splash : aber da steht dann *nix* von Atmungsaktiv mit dabei.
Es kann sich also jeder selber anhand der ALDI Materialeigenschaften ausrechen wieviel _*"Funktion und Entwicklung"*_ in den Stoffen steckt


----------



## MEGATEC (6. September 2010)

woersdorfer schrieb:


> Nicht zu eng, aber auch nicht schlaberig.




@woersdorfer : Atmungsaktive Bekleidung muß eng sitzen, sonst funktioniert sie nicht da der Feuchtigkeitstransport von einer Schicht zur nächsten nicht klappt !!
Siehe Zwiebelprinzip:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zwiebelschalenprinzip_(Kleidung)


----------



## woersdorfer (6. September 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> @woersdorfer : Atmungsaktive Bekleidung muß eng sitzen, sonst funktioniert sie nicht da der Feuchtigkeitstransport von einer Schicht zur nächsten nicht klappt !!
> Siehe Zwiebelprinzip:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zwiebelschalenprinzip_(Kleidung)



Danke MEGATEC, das meinte ich damit. War nur ein kleiner Hinweis, da in früheren Beiträgen geschrieben wurde, dass die Sachen viel zu weit gewesen wären.


----------



## Enrgy (6. September 2010)

Jacke gerade angeschaut und wieder enttäuscht weggelegt, kein Softshell am Rücken. Unter 5°C oder gar bei Frost geht das nicht, von der Sorte hab ich schon 2 Aldijacken im Keller hängen (aus den frühen 2000er Jahren) und hab mir damit trotz Funktionsunterhemd (Löffler) und relativ dickem Wintertrikot immer den Rücken abgefroren, wenn die Touren über 2h gingen.
Vor 2-3 Jahren war die Winterjacke auch am Rücken Softshell und somit vor Auskühlung schützend, zum Glück hab ich eine aus dem Jahrgang.
Vielleicht schau ich noch nach der Lidl Jacke, evtl. hat die ja hinten auch winddichtes Material.

Die Wintertrikots heute sind etwas dicker (angeraut innen) als sonst, aber immer noch keine richtige dicke Winterware, wie ich sie auch seit 15 Jahren zB. von Castelli habe. Für 8 Eu gehen die aber auch, damit man nicht 5 Touren das gleiche anziehen muß. 
Aber aufpassen, die haben unterschiedliche Schnitte! Hab ein blaues und schwarzes mitgenommen, obwohl das schwarze größer ist, sind die Arme enger geschnitten. Es werden unterschiedliche Stoffbahnen verwendet, einmal ist der Ärmel aus einem Teil, das andere Mal aus 2 Teilen zum Schlauch genäht. Also besser 2 oder 3 St. mitnehmen, daheim in Ruhe anprobieren und dann den Rest zurückbringen. Ich werde auch eines wieder abgeben.

Hosen hab ich nich angeschaut, da eh ohne Träger und ich hab noch genug, Aldi und Gore. 

Handschuhe ebenfalls, die Teile sind eigentlich eh zu dick.

Dann noch ein Satz Überschuhe gegriffen, diesmal in XL 45-47, weil die letztes Jahr zu eng waren, daher auch wohl die Probleme mit dem Reißverschluß.
Wenn man so wie ich viel im Winter fährt, sind Überschuhe bald ein Verschleißteil und jedes Jahr für 30-40Eu neue 12Ender oder Rush geht nicht. Mit den Alditeilen kann man den Verschleiß der teureren Dinger ganz gut strecken, für trockene Eistage tuns die auch, da muß man sich nicht in das Neopren zwängen. Richtig Wasserdicht sind sie natürlich nicht, aber nach kurzer Behandlung mit Imprägnierspray halten sie schon 1-2h gelegentliches Spritzwasser ab und die Schuhe bleiben sauber. Dananch in Wasser ausgespült und ab und zu in die Maschine.
Kappe brauch ich nicht, hab seit ewig eine Gore Windstopper, die ist sehr gut, Schweiß geht durch und Wind bleibt draußen. Auch bei den -13°C letzen Winter.

So, und gleich gehts (vielleicht das letze Mal dieses Jahr?) in kurzer Hose (Pearl Izumi) und Trikot (Fox) auf Sonnentour. Muß nicht immer Aldi sein


----------



## MEGATEC (6. September 2010)

woersdorfer schrieb:


> Danke MEGATEC, das meinte ich damit. War nur ein kleiner Hinweis, da in früheren Beiträgen geschrieben wurde, dass die Sachen viel zu weit gewesen wären.



Sie sind auch viel zu weit. 
Für Leute bei denen der Bodymassindex stimmt, sind die sicher nicht gemacht.
Ich hatte die Jacke heute morgen auch an: Bei M liegt sie eng an, aber die Ärmel sind viel zu kurz, bei XL passen die Ärmel, aber ich könnt mit der Jacke zelten 

Scheinbar orientiert sich ALDI hier ran und nicht am sportlich orientierten Biker :
http://www.bild.de/BILD/ratgeber/ge...che-koerpermasse-dicker-groesser-brueste.html


----------



## mangosultan (6. September 2010)

Dosenbrot schrieb:


> Ja, dann kauf dir doch deine Billigklamotten, die schlecht sitzen, blöd aussehen und nix taugen. Aber dann labert uns nicht voll, dass Zeugs würde was taugen!111


 

Wahnsinn, das nenne ich einmal sachliche Argumente.

Wieso sollen Aldi-Klamotten generell schlecht sitzen?
Wer definiert, ob das Aussehen schön oder häßlich ist? Nicht jeder will als Neonvogel durch den Wald fahren und findet gedeckte Farben halt schöner. Und oh Wunder, es geht auch umgekehrt.

Und warum sollen die Sachen nichts taugen? Kommt doch sicher auf den Anwendungsfall an.
Ich nutze auch Klamotten von Gore, etc., das Ganze auch bei Wind und Wetter und kann mir durch aus ein Urteil erlauben. Und man glaubt es kaum, auch ich nutze Klamotten von "Billiganbietern". Kommt halt immer drauf an, wofür man sie nutzen will.

Leben und leben lassen sage ich da nur.


----------



## F4B1 (6. September 2010)

Selbst wenn man wie ich ne kleine Wampe mit sich rumträgt passen die Discountertrikots nie.
Zum Glück gibts bei ebay öfter mal Restposten, hab seit 3 Monaten zwei Discovery Channel, die taugen.


----------



## Genuss Biker (6. September 2010)

War um 11.30 Uhr bei Aldi und die Tische sind noch voll mit Ware gewesen, dabei ist der Aldimarkt eigentlich bekannt gut besucht da er mehrere Ortschaften versorgt. Ist mir aber die letzte Zeit schon bei vielen Aktionen aufgefallen das diese Hysterie gleich bei Ladenöffnung kaufen zu müssen deutlich abgenommen hat, so langsam müßte ja auch jeder etwas gekauft haben und wenn die Sachen länger wie 1 Jahr halten muß ja die Nachfrage mal weniger werden ....

Bzgl. Trikot: Die Trikot wurden als "Radlermode für den Herbst" beworben, die anderen Klamottenteile wurden glaube ich auch so bezeichnet (ich meine bei den langen Hosen zumindest war das auch auf der Verpackung zu lesen). Ein Trikot war unverpackt und ich habe mal die "Griffprobe" gemacht, ist sicherlich nicht als Wintertrikot ausgelegt, es war zwar etwas kräftigerer Stoff und innen fühlte es sich auch ein wenig wollig an, aber ich habe von vor 3 Jahren noch 2 St. von Aldi die waren definitiv kräftiger und auch innen mit Wattierung (ich meine die wurden damals auch als Wintertrikot verkauft). 
Bei Lidl war ich nicht, aber lt. Prospekt sollen das ja wohl Kurzarmtrikot sein, somit könnte hier ja durchaus in der nächsten Zeit noch Wintermode mit Langarm kommen ?

Hab jetzt nur das Set Mütze mit Überschuh und Socken bei Aldi mit, was im Bezug auf Überschuh Neuland für mich ist. Die Mütze erscheint mir trotz Größe L/XL klein zu sein, eine Mütze aus dem letzten Jahr in Größe S/M ist da gleich groß (mit der habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht). Die Socken waren die letzten Jahre immer gut.

Viel Spaß beim Einkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oceansize (6. September 2010)

Ich war um 12.00 im Aldi, und hab's grad noch geschafft, von den Unterhemden 3 St. in Gr. 52 zu kriegen, obwohl 50 eigentlich eher meins wäre.

Grad kurz angeschaut: Grösse geht schon, nur rascheln die Dinger durch das "Windschutz"-Inlay, als wär Alufolie drin.

Wenn also jemand 3 Stück in Gr. 52 in schwarz (2x kurzarm, 1x langarm) haben will, dann bitte kurz melden. Ansonsten bring ich die Dinger morgen wieder zurück.


----------



## Hillcruiser (6. September 2010)

also ich war anfangs ganz zufrieden mit den Aldiklamotten, aber jetzt seit 1 Jahr fahre ich recht viel Rad und trage auch qualitativ hochwertige Klamotten (Gore Windstopperjacke, Pearl Izumi Hose, Trikots von Löffler/Gore/Ziener, U-Wäsche von Craft).
Der Unterschied ist schon enorm, besonders was den Feuchtigkeitstransport anbetrifft.

Generell sollte man sich die Klamotten halt ansehen und selbst entscheiden.
Ich hab mir heut auch ein Langarmshirt besorgt, da ich nur ein reines Wintertrikot habe und so ein Aldi-Teil für zum Drüberziehen wenn´s gegen Ende der Tour kühl wird, sicher okay ist...


----------



## Landyphil (6. September 2010)

Tach auch, 
  da ich MTB Fahren nun wiederentdeckt habe und der Herbst quasi vor der HaustÃ¼re steht ist mir dieser, herrlich polarisierender, Beitrag aufgefallen. Ich mÃ¶chte ja schlieÃlich die Saison mittels richtiger Kleidung ein wenig verlÃ¤ngern.
  Ich muss zugeben, bei meinem ersten Besuch im FahrradgeschÃ¤ft meines Vertrauens habe ich nicht schlecht gestaunt, da muss man quasi eine Niere spenden fÃ¼r eine âHerbstausstattungâ.
  Wie habe ich frÃ¼her bloÃ die Winterlichen Touren mit meinem ungefederten Bonanza-Rad ohne Helm und Textilmembrane Ã¼berlebt? 
  Wenn wir die Marketingabteilungen der Hersteller uneingeschrÃ¤nkt folgen wÃ¼rden hÃ¤tten wir alle jedes Jahr ein neues Rad nebst der passenden neuen, farblich abgestimmten, AusrÃ¼stung.
  Diesen Sommer habe ich auf meinem alten Bleieimer (Merida red skinns â 10 Jahre) und MTB Klamotten von Rockrider (Decathlon) gute 1200 km richtig SpaÃ gehabt, und darum geht es mit beim MTB. Allerdings muss ich auch gestehen dass ich aktuell an den Grenzen meines Treuen Merida stoÃe und habe mir daher ein neues (2009er) Bergamont Threesome 8.9 zugelegt. FÃ¼r Freaks wahrscheinlich ein Unding fÃ¼r mich ein Quantensprung. 
  Aber zurÃ¼ck zum Ausgangspunkt des Beitrags: taugen Discounter (Bike) Klamotten?
  Mangels Erfahrung bin ich auf Eure Meinungen angewiesen und die gehen nun mal komplett auseinander. Was ich herauslese: ambitionierte Vielfahrer sollten lieber ein Markenprodukt erwerben, nÃ¶tigenfalls im Angebot / Outlett.
  Was mir auffÃ¤llt ist dass die Mittelschicht im Angebot sehr Dunn ist, entweder sind es Preise fÃ¼r â_[FONT="]double income no kidsâ[/FONT]_ Familien oder Discounter Angebote.
  Gibt es Hersteller / Produktlinien im mittleren Preissegment die ambitionierte Hobby MTBer bedienen? Als Eckpunkte des Nutzerprofils wÃ¼rde ich mal bis 2500 km / ANNO, jedes Wetter, Touren mit Tagesetappen max. 100 km angeben.

  Greets
  Landyphil


----------



## Highwayman (6. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,


hat sich vielleicht jemand den Hometrainer geholt? Würd mich interessieren das Teil...​


----------



## MEGATEC (6. September 2010)

@Landyphil - genau dafür gibts diesen Thread hier :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=468230

Dort werden Deine Wünsche erfüllt, es ist aber ein reiner Tips Thread und *KEIN* Diskussions Thread


----------



## Landyphil (6. September 2010)

Hi Megatec, thanks für den Hinweis. Habe schon mal gestöbert.


----------



## DiLauro (6. September 2010)

Hab mir heute die Softschelljacke vom Aldi besorgt.
Auf dem Schildchen steht sehr wohl was von Winddicht, Atmungsaktiv und Wasserabweisen.

Hab die eben im Sturm mal getesten, hält ganz gut.


----------



## Enrgy (6. September 2010)

DiLauro schrieb:


> Hab mir heute die Softschelljacke vom Aldi besorgt.
> Auf dem Schildchen steht sehr wohl was von Winddicht, Atmungsaktiv und Wasserabweisend.



Papier ist geduldig. Auf den Thunfischdosen von Aldi ist auch ein "Delphinfreundlich gefangen" Logo aufgedruckt, was nach TV-Recherchen der Hersteller selbst draufmacht, für unser besseres Gewissen.



DiLauro schrieb:


> Hab die eben im Sturm mal getesten, hält ganz gut.



Ja, bei 18° im Schatten in Neuwied. Fahr die mal 3h bei unter 5°, dann haste nen Eisrücken.


----------



## DiLauro (6. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Papier ist geduldig. Auf den Thunfischdosen von Aldi ist auch ein "Delphinfreundlich gefangen" Logo aufgedruckt, was nach TV-Recherchen der Hersteller selbst draufmacht, für unser besseres Gewissen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, bei 18° im Schatten in Neuwied. Fahr die mal 3h bei unter 5°, dann haste nen Eisrücken.



Wenns drauf steht geh ich erst einmal davon aus das es auch so ist.

Deswegen bin ich mit der Jacke raus und da es momentan sehr stürmich ist konnte ich feststellen das der Wind nicht durchzieht.
Von der Temperatur war nicht die Rede. Zu dem bin ich eben in Ehlscheid gefahren dort pfeift der Wind so heftig über die Kuppe das einem 20°C wie 10°C vorkommen

Zudem kommt die Jacke bei kälteren Temperaturen eh nur unter meine Wolfskin Jacke und die ist auf jeden Fall Winddicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiB1392 (6. September 2010)

Servus,
hab meine Aldi-Softshell-Jacke heut abend auch ausprobiert...Passform und Verarbeitung gut (Gr. 52, 183/78, Beine eher dünn), winddicht (12°) ist sie. Atmungsaktiv ist natürlich irgendwie relativ (an den Armen wars schon ein bisschen feuchtelig), aber für die 1.5h Feierabend-einsauen grad richtig, da seh ich nicht ein, teureres Material zu "verschwenden". 
Grüße,
Michi

p.s. Punkt 8 vorm Aldi und ca. 20 Leute da...krass, sowas hab ich lang nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## iglg (6. September 2010)

Hab mir heute die Softshelljacke und die lange Radhose von Lidl gekauft.

Für meine Alpencrosse würde ich sie nicht nehmen, dazu sitzen sie nicht gerade wie eine 2. Haut, aber für die Touren im aktivitätsreduzierten Herbst und Winter sind die Teile sicher ok.

30 EUR für Jacke und Hose. Das ist doch super für eine Zweit- oder Drittausrüstung. Da kann man dann auch mal Zugeständnisse machen.


----------



## manne (7. September 2010)

Lidl-Hose:

1. Qualtitätseindruck ok. Allerdings mal wieder skurrile Passform/Größen, die Theorie des Bierbauch-Schnitt stimmt jedenfalls nicht (mehr), als 0,1Tonner (@182) läge ich da genau in der Zielgruppe.
L bekomme ich nur mit Mühe über die Oberschenkel, radltypische Bewegungen sind dann kaum mehr drin.
XL hingegen nicht nur breiter, sondern wirklich eher für 2m-Menschen gemacht.
Die winddichte Bahn ist (nach außen) etwas schmal. 
Bei den Polstern bekommen die Discounter es zwar langsam hin, anstatt "Binden-Style" halbwegs wertig anmutende Teile zu vernähen, aber für den korrekten Sitz reicht es irgendwie noch nicht, mal wieder zu weit vorn.

Lidl-Jacke:

War nur noch XL vorrätig, gefällt mir auf 1. Anprobe gut. 
Kein extrem sportlicher Schnitt, aber auch kein Bremsfallschirm. Das dicke Softshell-Material ist am Rücken ausgespart, aber nicht allzu großflächig, mit Rucksack wird das denke ich ganz gut harmonieren.
Negativ: Kragen, Ärmel und Hüfte zu weit offen, keine Möglichkeit enger zu stellen. Werd mir da evtl. selbst was zurechtnähen.


----------



## hinfo (7. September 2010)

Lidl Softshelljacke:

Die XXL entspricht ziemlich genau einer im Umfang nicht allzu üppigen 58 mit nicht sonderlich langen Ärmeln und einer schwach bis deutlich ausgeprägtem Hühnerbrust. 

Material fühlt sich soweit ganz gut an, allerdings ist der Kragen doch arg weit offen und die (bei der gelben Jacke) quer über den Rücken verlaufende Naht ist deutlich spürbar. Werde morgen mal eine Testfahrt mit aufgesetztem Rucksack unternehmen.

Vermutlich geht die aber zurück...


Lidl Kurzarmtrikot:

Habe das gelbe und das graue in XXL probiert. Für groß geratene 80kg Jungens an Schultern und Brust vermutlich ok. Dann aber schlabbernd am Bauch.

Für etwas größere Jungs um die 100kg (nicht nur Fett!) am Bauch locker, dafür aber über Schultern, Brust und Armen mit extremem Presswursteffekt...


Ich möchte wirklich mal deren Modelle sehen... Buckel mit Hühnerbrust und Hängebauch und kurzen und dünnen Ärmchen oder so ähnlich...


----------



## MEGATEC (7. September 2010)

DiLauro schrieb:


> Hab mir heute die Softschelljacke vom Aldi besorgt.
> Auf dem Schildchen steht sehr wohl was von Winddicht, Atmungsaktiv und Wasserabweisen.
> 
> Hab die eben im Sturm mal getesten, hält ganz gut.



Ich frag mich warum das dann ein Mal so und das andere Mal so bei ALDI zu lesen steht ??
Werden die Etiketten je nach Käuferinteresse und Kundenwunsch gedruckt ?
Liest ALDI hier mit ??


----------



## MiB1392 (7. September 2010)

Weil es stimmt (im Vergleich zur 10-Regenjacke ist sie auch winddicht, aber besser atmungsaktiv und auch ein bisschen wasserabweisend).
Dass eine 80-Jacke all das evtl. besser kann, hat hier keiner bestritten.

Nach deiner Logik wären alle Etiketten von Gore von vor 10 Jahren genauso Irreführung und erst die heutige Ausrüstung ist das non-plus-ultra ohne Verbesserungsbedarf bzw. -möglichkeit.

Ich denke, beide Preisklassen haben ihre Berechtigung. Da ich keine Marathons fahr, reicht mir die 20-Ausrüstung und die 100 Differenz steck ich in Ausflüge.

Leben und leben lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiLauro (7. September 2010)

Schönen guten Morgen,

hab mir im ALDI gerade noch die letzten Handschuhe in Größe 10 ergattern können. Mit diesen bin ich zwar weniger zufrieden als mit der Jacke, aber immer noch recht gut wenns kalt wird.
KLar die Verarbeitung ist im Gegensatz zu meinen Fox Langfingern eine andere, aber für den Preis und den kurzen weg auf die Arbeit sicherlich ausreichend. Das einzige was ein bisschen stört sind die nähte an den Fingerspitzen, diese hätte man genauer nähen müssen aber es geht.
Natürlich nur für Leute die auch Kompromisse eingehen möchten.


----------



## Diekholzener (7. September 2010)

habe mir zum ersten Mal bei Lidl die Langhose, die Jacke und ein Trikot geholt. Werde mal die Sachen die Tage ausprobieren und berichten...


----------



## schlesi68 (7. September 2010)

HI,
ich bin einer der "nicht gerade Adonis-Fraktion" und finde die lange Lidl-Hose mit Träger (XL) für den Preis voll OK.
Unterhemden,Trikots und Softshell-Jacken vom Aldi in Größe 56/58 sitzen schön eng bei mir, 
darüber kommt eh son lockeres DH- oder MX-Shirt womit ich die Plauze kaschiere 
Die Handschuhe vom Lidl sind nicht der Knaller, aber wenn sie die kalten Tage durchhalten ist das voll OK.
Die Aldi Schuh-Überzieher (bis Gr. 44) gingen zurück weil die irgendwie nur für schmale Schuhe gemacht sind, 
bei meinen Five Ten Impact 2 (Gr. 42) keine Chance die rüber zu bekommen.

Update:
Meine Softshell vom Lidl geht auch zurück, das gleich Problem wie auch schon "hinfo" berichtete. (Naht im oberen Rückenbereich deutlich spürbar!)


----------



## Nishiki-Cube (7. September 2010)

Hi,

ich hab mir eine Menge Radklamotten bei Aldi geholt (Wiedereinsteieger), gestern Abend bin ich mit dem Langarmtrikot eine Runde gefahren (drunter war ein Kurzarm-Unterzieh-Shirt und ein Nierenwärmer.
Mich hats an den Armen gefroren (trotz dass das Trikot innen aufgeraut ist) und es hat an den Ärmeln unter reingezogen.

Ich denke aber dass das Shirt nicht schlecht ist, ich friere ziehmlich schnell und hätte ein Langarm Unterzieshirt drunterziehen sollen.
Fahrtwind bei ca. 14 Grad im Wald ist für mich zu kalt um nur ein Trikot anzuziehen.....

Die restlichen Sachen (Softshell, Radhosen, Langarm-Unterziehshirts) werd ich noch ausprobieren (Überschuhe bring ich wieder zurück, da ich im Keller noch ein fast neues Paar Neopren-Überzieher (10 Jahre alt aber fast ungefahren...) gefunden habe.

Vielleicht gibt es bei Aldi demnächst auch noch Winter Radsachen.

Sonst bin ich mit den Aldisachen meist zufrieden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Enrgy (7. September 2010)

Nishiki-Cube schrieb:


> ... ich friere ziehmlich schnell und hätte ein Langarm Unterzieshirt drunterziehen sollen.
> Fahrtwind bei ca. 14 Grad im Wald ist für mich zu kalt um nur ein Trikot anzuziehen.....



So unterschiedlich sind die Menschen; ich bin gestern in Sommersachen bei zum Schluß 13° unterwegs gewesen und habe nicht gefroren, hatte mich aber vorher auch 4h ausgetobt. Manchmal friere ich schon in der Wohnung vorm Losfahren und dann brauche ich bei knapp über 10° auch schon lange Sachen.




Nishiki-Cube schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es bei Aldi demnächst auch noch Winter Radsachen.



Die gabs noch nie, denn die Hauptkundschaft für die Ware ist der Schönwetter-Herbst-Gelegenheitsradfahrer (1x die Woche bei Trockenheit nicht unter 10°C)


----------



## Nishiki-Cube (7. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wintersachen bei Aldi.....
> Die gabs noch nie, denn die Hauptkundschaft für die Ware ist der Schönwetter-Herbst-Gelegenheitsradfahrer (1x die Woche bei Trockenheit nicht unter 10°C)


 
OK, danke !!! ich war schon am überlegen ob ich noch warten soll. Da hätte ich vergeblich gewartet. Und die Erklärung ist plausibel, welcher Durchschnittsfahrer setzt sich bei Schnee und Kälte auf's Bike...... Mich haben meine Freunde damals auch für verrückt erklärt, aber es ist doch herrlich auf Schnee zu biken, kein Dreck, anspruchsvolles Terrain und wenn man fällt, dann ists meist weicher als auf anderem Untergrund 

Dann sind das vielleicht Winter-Laufsachen, die es bei Aldi gibt
(ich meine dass es immer irgendwelche Wintersoprtsachen gibt, ausser Skiklamotten )

Viele Grüße


----------



## achimrotwild (7. September 2010)

hallo zusammen,

ich fahre die klamotten als wechselwäsche zu den markenklamotten.
ein paar sachen sind recht brauchbar.
die überschuhe für den winter habe ich letzes jahr gekauft und bei 2 stelligen minusgraden gefahren.

die hosen sind besser als die güstigen von stadler und das zum bruchteil des preises.

meine cubehose hält auch keine 2 jahre ohne abnutzungsspuren.

das einzige was mir zu denken gibt: wieso kosten manche markenjacken knapp 200 
und sind nicht doppelt so gut wie die für unter 20 

fühle mich bei klamotten grundsätzlich verarscht. das sind doch die, die 50 bis 70% geben.

also jeder was er mag, die klamotten kann man durchaus tragen.

und wer sich mit dem cranelogo schämt, hat eh ganz andere probleme.

A


----------



## DiLauro (8. September 2010)

achimrotwild schrieb:


> und wer sich mit dem cranelogo schämt, hat eh ganz andere probleme.
> 
> A



zumal das auf den neuen Jacken garnicht zu sehen ist.
Nur auf dem Innenschild.


----------



## traffer (8. September 2010)

ich hab mir letztes jahr mal n Fleeceshirt von Wolfskin und von Lidl zur gleichen Zeit gekauft.
Fazit: Das Short von Wolfskin fÃ¼r 50.-â¬ ist schon deutlich besser weil leichter, passgerechter und trÃ¤gt nicht so dick auf. Feuchtigkeitstransport und WÃ¤rmeschutz ist trotzdem sehr gut.
Das Lidl Fleeceshirt von Lidl fÃ¼r ca 7.- oder 8.-â¬ kriegt von mir fÃ¼r den Preis trotzdem ne Empfehlung weil es immer noch deutlich besser ist, als ein Baumwollshirt.


----------



## undefined (8. September 2010)

Habe gestern das Langarm-Trikot von Aldi Süd ausgeführt. Trotz des leichten Regens bin ich trocken geblieben und mir war angenehm warm. Leider finde ich das Trikot ein wenig kurz geraten am Rücken, da hätten ein paar cm mehr Stoff nicht geschadet. Aber trotz allem für 8  voll okay!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jannis71 (8. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
also meine Erfahrung mit Aldi und Lidl sind eigentlich auch gut.
Ich habe den letzten Herbst und Winter mit den Radler-Klammoten von Lidl gut über die Runden gebracht.
Nein, ich fahre nicht nur an Sonnentagen bis zur Eisdiele um die Ecke und Zurück.
Ich pendle täglich ca. 20 km zur Arbeit und zurück. Auch bei -10 Grad und mehr.
Natürlich darf man nicht die Qualität von Markenware erwarten, aber in Kombination mit günstig erworbenen Markenartikeln kann man sich auch als Alleinverdiener mit 2 Kindern einigermaßen günstig einkleiden ohne arm zu werden.
Für bis ca. 2 Stunden Touren finde ich die Sachen in Ordnung.
Rennen würde ich damit nicht wirklich fahren wollen, aber für meinen Einsatzzweck sind die Sachen einfach preiswert.


----------



## tommyOO (8. September 2010)

Habe mir gestern bei Aldi Thermojacke -und hose gekauft.Machen so einen gut verarbeiteten Eindruck,bin mal gespannt was sie hier in der Eifel im knackigen Winter so bringen. Hab mir noch den Thermoschutz für die Schuhe gegönnt,was habt ihr damit für Erfahrung? Keine kalten Füße mehr?


----------



## Highwayman (9. September 2010)

Ich hab den Thermo-Schuh-Überzieher vom letzten Jahr und bin voll zufrieden damit!!


**


----------



## Seppo73 (10. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe mich letztes Jahr mit 2 langen Hosen und den Überschuhen eingedeckt.

die Überschuhe finde ich für den Preis echt ok. Sie halten die Füße warm allerdings nur solange sie trocken sind. Bei nass kaltem Wetter suppen sie schnell durch und die Füße werden kalt.
Die Hosen halten warm sind aber bei mir in Gr. L leider in den Beinen zu kurz und nach mehrmaligem Gebrauch waren die Reißverschlüsse z. T. im A....


----------



## t.b.wildsauu (10. September 2010)

Hab die "Radlerunterhosen" vom ALDI und zieh dann Shorts drüber  -> sitzen Perfekt
*aber* die Windstopper fand ich absolut beschi§§en zum einen natürlich im Vergleich mit nem echten GORE Windstopper aber das ist klar. Schlimmer war, dass mir bei denen (hatte Glaub 2 Stück) innerhalb kürzester Zeit die Reißverschlüse flöten gingen u immer wieder auf gehen. Ist schon was her, kann sein das sich das heute gändert hat aber für mich hats sich erledigt.


----------



## amg 2 (10. September 2010)

habe noch ein set mit den überschuhen und mütze in 42-44 . 

für mich leider zu klein.

will es am montag zurückbringen , kann es einer gebrauchen ?????????


----------



## woersdorfer (16. September 2010)

Da ich diesen Beitrag eröffnet habe wollte ich auch kurz mal meinen Eindruck schilder.

Nach einer kurzen (1 Stunde) Ausfahrt kann ich folgendes für mich feststellen. Das Unterhemd wirkte durch sein Knistern im ersten Moment wie eine Plastiktüte. Von der Passform ist es aber in Ordnung. Das Langarmshirt könnte für mich insgesamt, am Rücken und an den Armen, etwas länger sein. Die Hose ist absolut in Ordnung. Es waren gestern bei uns um die 15 Grad mit ziemlich starkem Wind. Ich hatte jedoch nie das Gefühl dass es irgendwo zieht.

Als Resume kann ich also sagen - für mich als Anfänger ist die Kleidung absolut ausreichend. Selbst als 2. oder 3. Garnitur verrichtet sie bestimmt noch für den Ein oder Anderen gute Dienste.


----------



## Diekholzener (16. September 2010)

Habe mir bei Lidl eine lange Hose, Trikot und die Jacke geholt.

Fazit: Lange Hose sind an den Beinen bei mir recht gut. Hält warm. Aber leider ist Sie oben beim Bund recht aufgeweitet. Dank des Bandes kann ich die Hose ein wenig enger machen. Für eine Tagestour ist sie noch akzeptabel. 

Fazit: Trikot. Ich weiss nicht, welche Models dafür gerade stehen. Habe diverse Trikots in Größe XL. Die passen super. Aber von Lidl Größe XL ist echt der Witz. Ich sehe aus wie eine Presswurst. Nicht mal Größe XXL würde reichen. Absolut nicht empfehlenswert.

Fazit: Jacke. Größe L und Sie passt wie eine Eins. Hält warm und flattert nicht. Habe noch keinen Regentest gemacht. Daher kann ich dazu noch nichts sagen.


----------



## Dosenbrot (16. September 2010)

Diekholzener schrieb:


> Habe mir bei Lidl eine lange Hose, Trikot und die Jacke geholt.
> 
> Fazit: Lange Hose sind an den Beinen bei mir recht gut. Hält warm. Aber leider ist Sie oben beim Bund recht aufgeweitet. Dank des Bandes kann ich die Hose ein wenig enger machen. Für eine Tagestour ist sie noch akzeptabel.
> 
> ...


 
Das hört sich ja nach einem ziemlichen Fiasko an!  Da bestätigen sich mal wieder meine Worte: Billig ist nicht gut. Und wer billig kauft, kauft meistens 2x. Oder sieht Panne aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hacky 2003 (16. September 2010)

Hallo Dosenbrot
Was heist hier Fiasko wenn von 3 Teilen eines nicht passt, das einzige Fiasko das ich sehe bist du selbst wenn man deine Kommentare auf diverse Treads liest.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (17. September 2010)

Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> Hallo Dosenbrot
> Was heist hier Fiasko wenn von 3 Teilen eines nicht passt, das einzige Fiasko das ich sehe bist du selbst wenn man deine Kommentare auf diverse Treads liest.
> Gruß Hacky



 Der hat keine Freunde, drum vergewaltigt er jeden Thread 
*********** wie Dosenbrot trifft man immer wieder aufm Trail. Erinnert mich jetzt prompt an alte mit Stöcken fuchtelnde schwutten Wanderer die sich am liebsten drausen aufm Trail die Eier kraulen wollen und durch Biker gestört fühlen.


----------



## petergensfeld (17. September 2010)

In diesem Fall kann ich Dosenbrot aber nur beipflichten. Ich habe mir auch ein paar Teile bei Aldi und Lidl gekauft...

Eine lange Trägerhose im Lidl - Sitz an den Beinen ganz ok, aber im Bereich des Sitzpolsters total daneben, hier ist der "Windel"-Look nicht zu übersehen. Von der Qualität des Sitzpolsters ganz zu schweigen.  Inzwischen meine ich, das selbst 10 zuviel dafür sind, weil im Grunde unbrauchbar. Ich werd sie mir für "Notfälle" aufheben.

Von Aldi habe ich mir 3 Unterhemden gekauft. Ich dachte mir, da kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen. Bisher habe ich nur eins ausprobiert, Windschutz wirklich perfekt, nur leider schwitzt man drin wie ein Stier. Das Front-Material erinnert eher an eine Plastiktüte.
Ich hätte noch 2 unbenutzte, nur gewaschene (Gr. 52 = L) zum Selbstkostenpreis abzugeben - falls jemand Interesse hat, bitte melden. 

Das Langarm-Trikot von Aldi ist ganz ok, die Verarbeitung sieht gut aus, und es wärmt auch. Leider ist aber auch der Schwitz-Effekt ziemlich groß. Ein (schlechter) Witz war auch die Mütze aus dem Set mit Schuhüberzieher. Obwohl in L gekauft (Gr. 44) sitzt mir die Mütze wie eine Papst-Kappe.  Würd mich auch mal interessieren, wer da Modell gestanden hat.

Fazit: Bei der nächsten Aldi/Lidl-Aktion werde ich mich sicher nicht ins Getümmel werfen. Da warte ich lieber mal auf das ein oder andere Schnäppchen (reduzierte Markenware). Zum Glück gibt es auch noch ein Mittelding zwischen Aldi und Assos. Sehr gute Erfahrungen habe ich z.B. mit Klamotten von Dynamics (Stadler) oder aus der Nalini Basic-Serie gemacht - die liegen im preislichen Mittelfeld, haben aber eine sehr gute Qualität. Ok, die lange Nalini-Trägerhose kostet mich jetzt das 9-fache des Lidl-Modells... aber einmal angezogen, dann weiß man auch warum.


----------



## Haremhab (18. September 2010)

Warum stinkern so viele über die Aldi und Co. Produkte? Kaufen, benutzen, nach 1 Jahr neue kaufen. So ist das halt.. Was erwartet ihr für 10 oder 20 Produkte? Nicht jeder hat 100 oder 200 für Radschuhe flüssig... hängt aber natürlich vom Nutzungsverhalten ab, für Wenigfahrer würde ich die Klamotten von Aldi und Co schon empfehlen, lasst euch also nicht entmutigen oder in die Irre leiten, schraubt aber gleichzeitig Eure (extremen) Ansprüche an die Quali runter!!


----------



## MEGATEC (18. September 2010)

Haremhab schrieb:


> Warum stinkern so viele über die Aldi und Co. Produkte? Kaufen, benutzen, nach 1 Jahr neue kaufen. So ist das halt.. Was erwartet ihr für 10 oder 20 Produkte? Nicht jeder hat 100 oder 200 für Radschuhe flüssig... hängt aber natürlich vom Nutzungsverhalten ab, für Wenigfahrer würde ich die Klamotten von Aldi und Co schon empfehlen, lasst euch also nicht entmutigen oder in die Irre leiten, schraubt aber gleichzeitig Eure (extremen) Ansprüche an die Quali runter!!



Bei den Worten findet das Wort "Wegwerfgesellschaft" eine ganz neue bedeutung !
Kann es sinn und Ziel sein so kurzsichtig zu handeln ?

*Was ist besser:*
einmal ein Trikot für 50,-  von Gore zu kaufen das den Namen Windstopper auch gerecht wird und 5 Jahre hält

*oder*

fünfmal ein Trikot für 10,-  von ALDI zu kaufen das dem Namen nicht gerecht wird und nach 1 Jahr in die Tonne wandert


----------



## hinfo (18. September 2010)

Sieht ja ganz so aus als ob dieser Thread schon wieder in einer dieser "Aldi-Segen oder Teufelei" Diskussionen mündet... 

Warum könnt ihr nicht einfach den Einzelnen selbst entscheiden lassen... Ist doch sein Trikot...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sardic (18. September 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Bei den Worten findet das Wort "Wegwerfgesellschaft" eine ganz neue bedeutung !
> Kann es sinn und Ziel sein so kurzsichtig zu handeln ?
> 
> *Was ist besser:*
> ...


Ein dickes fettes /sign


----------



## Haremhab (18. September 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Bei den Worten findet das Wort "Wegwerfgesellschaft" eine ganz neue bedeutung !
> Kann es sinn und Ziel sein so kurzsichtig zu handeln ?
> 
> *Was ist besser:*
> ...



mir ist ein Fehler unterlaufen, sorry, es muss heissen nach 2 Jahren.

PS: Nicht alles was gÃ¼nstig erscheint ist =Schrott das nur als Tip


----------



## MEGATEC (18. September 2010)

Haremhab schrieb:


> mir ist ein Fehler unterlaufen, sorry, es muss heissen nach 2 Jahren.
> 
> PS: Nicht alles was günstig erscheint ist =Schrott das nur als Tip





Mein Fazit das ich vor zwei Jahren gezogen habe, hat nach wie vor bestand :


FAZIT:
Wer billig kauft, kauft (meist) doch zweimal !!

Ich für meinen Teil hab bis auf wenige Ausnahmen keine guten Erfahrungen mit Discount & Co bei Bike Sachen gemacht, *die intensiv genutzt werden.*
Und wer sich umschaut und bei ebay stöbert bekommt für nur etwas mehr Geld, Ausrüstung die um einiges höherwertiger ist und ihren Zweck bei artgerechter Haltung um ein vielfaches besser erfüllt !

zu lesen hier :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7526832&postcount=51


----------



## Christor (18. September 2010)

Neben dem ganzen is eh alles ******* Geschwaffel interessieren mich eigentlich nur die Überschuhe. Scheinen ja die meisten fürs Geld mit zufrieden zu sein. Ich merke jetzt schon bei 10-15°C das es mir mit 2 Paar dünnen Socken im Shimano SH-MT41, und zwar da wos vorne reinpfeift wegen Belüftung, zu kalt wird. Ich bin auch ne Frostbeule an Händen und Füßen... Schon klar, dass das keine Winterschuhe sind und werden aber ich denke Überschuhe machen sie bis zum ersten Schnee noch verwendbar. Wenns die Dinger mal beim Aldi Nord gibt probier ichs. 

Oder habt ihr sonst welche anderen zu empfehlen? Der Markt ist undurchsichtig. Es gibt von allen möglichen Marken Überschuhe, Socken etc.. Manche sind für Regen gedacht, andere schwören auf Wasserdichte Socken, wieder andere Neoprenüberschuhe..., günstige Tipps? Student...


----------



## MEGATEC (18. September 2010)

Christor schrieb:


> Oder habt ihr sonst welche anderen zu empfehlen? Der Markt ist undurchsichtig. Es gibt von allen möglichen Marken Überschuhe, Socken etc.. Manche sind für Regen gedacht, andere schwören auf Wasserdichte Socken, wieder andere Neoprenüberschuhe..., günstige Tipps? Student...




Mein Tip ( bis -6°C erprobt ) :

Socken : dicke Socken von FALKE mit Merino Wolle
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=135063&GTID=d02077a63277c49d200daad89394aaa1a31

Schuhe : GAERNE MTB Stiefel - Sommer 07 bei ebay für 38,-  neu gekauft


Ergibt auch bei minusgraden keine kalten Füße, Überschuhe nutz ich nur bei Regen oder Schnee.
Dann von LOOK mit WINDTEX Membran, die sind im Gegensatz zu den ALDI Neoprendingern sehr Atmungsaktiv und Winddicht und sorgen dafür das meine Füße sich nicht vorkommen wie in Plastiktüten gepackt 
Gibts günstig hier :
http://cgi.ebay.de/Look-Uberschuhe-...port_Alle_Sportbekleidung&hash=item5ada443ad9


----------



## Enrgy (18. September 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> ...im Gegensatz zu den ALDI Neoprendingern ...



Die Aldi Überschuhe sind NICHT aus Neopren (woher kommt dieses Gerücht eigentlich?) , sondern vorne Softshell und hinten normaler winddurchlässiger Winterstoff (so wie die Hosen und Jacken hinten auch).

In den Dingern schwitzt man naturgemäß nicht so wie in echten Neopren (Rush/12Ender), aber sie sind dafür auch nicht dauerhaft wasserdicht. 
Erstens kommt Wasser durch die längs auf dem Spann verlaufende Naht, zweitens irgendwann auch durch den Softshell Stoff bzw von unten.

Für trockene Kälte und nur Spritzer von Pfützen sind die Dinger jedoch durchaus geeignet und halten schön warm und winddicht.
Dadurch, daß sie auch bedeutend atmungsaktiver sind als die Taucherschuhe, hat man hinterher auch relativ trocken Füße.

Habe beides (Rush Neopren und Aldi) im Einsatz und kann das daher ganz gut beurteilen.

Für richtige Schlammschlachten gibts aber nur Neopren.


----------



## traffer (18. September 2010)

für n Winter bis -15°C erprobt: 1 paar dünne socken und ein paar skisocken drüber.


----------



## Schnuffi78 (18. September 2010)

Also ich habe mich letztes Jahr auch mal volllabern lassen. Und habe mir Sachen bei Aldi gekauft. Was soll ich sagen? Voller Reinfall auf ganzer Linie!

Die Sachen haben überhaupt nicht gepasst. Nach der 1. Wäsche habe ich in denen ausgesehen wie in Säcken. Die Nähte haben gescheuert. Der Wind ist voll durchgegangen. Das Sitzkissen ist immer verrutscht. Und nach 2 Monaten haben sich die Nähte aufgelöst. 

Also mal ehrlich: Diese Aldi-Sachen sind zwar billig aber nicht gut.


----------



## Christor (18. September 2010)

Danke! Überschuhe machen sich gut weil ich mir beim Fahren nach Regen immer son feines Sandspray im Wald über die Schuhe und Hose lege und eben paar Pfützenspritzer, daher dachte ich schlage ich damit zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe (Wärme plus leichten Spritzschutz), bin nur Erschlagen von der Vielfalt. An sich ist mir schon klar das ich fürs Wohlbefinden auch einfach noch mehr Socken anziehen kann und Merino Wolle ist in der Tat nicht nur in Socken eine feine Sache.  An echten Regenschutz glaub ich eh nicht, irgendwann suppts doch rein/durch, irgendwo und bei kühlerem Wetter leg ich es eh nicht mehr darauf an lange bei Regen zu fahren (2 Stunden max., da ist was Nass nicht so schlimm). Im Sommer hab ich Klicksandeln und da läufts einfach unten raus. 

Ich versteh die Qualitätsdiskussion nicht, ist doch jedem klar das die Sachen der Discounter nicht ewig halten können, gibt trotzdem Situationen wo es Sinn macht sich daran zu probieren. Und wer viel fährt und erfahren ist kauft eben dementsprechend anderes.


----------



## lapaloma (19. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen


Hab jetzt vielen Mis....... betreffend Aldi Kleidung gelesen und muss hier mal ne Lanze brechen. Him self fährt seit 2-3 Jahren einiges aus dem Aldi Sortiment (4000-6000 km/Jahr MTB). Fazit: Verschiedenes super gut, anderes hingegen nicht brauchbar. Kurzum: Bikehosen aus dem Discounter sind der letzte Dreck......ne gute kostet halt eben plus minus einen Hunni oder mehr und Du hast für 2-3 Jahre Ruhe. Die Softcell Jacken Herbst/Winter hingegen sind überraschend gut. Passform, Isolation ect. soweit I.O.. Beispiel: 1 langärmiges Funktionsunterhemd (Aldi), dann ein normales langärmiges Bikeshirt (Aldi) zum Schluss ne Softcell Jacke (Aldi) drüber......perfekt bis ca. 5 Grad. Wenns noch kühler wird kommt noch ein Fleeceshirt (Decathlon) unter die Jacke......da sind problemlos bis minus 5/6 Grad möglich und kostet summa summarum gerade mal 50-60 Euros. Da kriegste von Marke nicht mal'n Ersatzreissverschluss! Winterhandschuhe hatte Ich von Discounter und von Decathlon......taugt nix.....jetzt hab Ich die Craft Lobster......perfekt....da kannste die geschundenen Hände deiner Bikekollegen wiederbeleben! Zu Schadstoffen......Oma hat früher schon gesagt......zuerst mal waschen, dann tragen. Zu Marke: Ne Markenjeans für 150 Euros wird z.B. für ca. 15 Euro z.B. in der Türkei hergestellt......wer glaubt das wär bei Bike Marke anders, der kämmt sich morgens mit'm Hammer vor'm Spiegel.......sorry!!!! Resume: einfach probieren! Im schlimmsten Fall hat man 10  15 Euro versemmelt....im Umkehrfall, tut's mehr weh!

Mfg
lapaloma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (19. September 2010)

lapaloma schrieb:


> Zu Marke: Ne Markenjeans für 150 Euros wird z.B. für ca. 15 Euro z.B. in der Türkei hergestellt......wer glaubt das wär bei Bike Marke anders, der kämmt sich morgens mit'm Hammer vor'm Spiegel.......sorry!!!! Resume: einfach probieren! Im schlimmsten Fall hat man 10  15 Euro versemmelt....im Umkehrfall, tut's mehr weh!
> 
> Mfg
> lapaloma



Wer weis was die Hightech Stoffe als Rohware kosten, führt letzt genannte Sätze absurdum :
http://www.extremtextil.de/catalog/...-Shell-3-Lagenlaminat-PTFE-Membran::1315.html

http://www.rockywoods.com/Fabrics-Kits/Gore-Tex-Waterproof-Breathable-Fabrics

http://www.shelby.fi/catalog/default.php?cPath=22_37

Und umsonst nähen die selbst in der Türkei oder China nicht


----------



## lapaloma (19. September 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Wer weis was die Hightech Stoffe als Rohware kosten, führt letzt genannte Sätze absurdum :
> http://www.extremtextil.de/catalog/...-Shell-3-Lagenlaminat-PTFE-Membran::1315.html
> 
> http://www.rockywoods.com/Fabrics-Kits/Gore-Tex-Waterproof-Breathable-Fabrics
> ...


 
Hier mal ein Link zu einem interressanten Artikel. Thematisiert jetzt leider nicht Sports- oder Bikeware......aber so läufts Global, so oder so ähnlich und nicht anders. Letztendlich muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Mein persönliches Fazit: NoName wird sehr oft ungerechtfertigt mies gemacht und Marke "teilweise" gnadenlos überbewertet.

http://www.textilwirtschaft.de/serv...ressort_id=8&i_searchart=2&i_searchtext=cross

Mfg
lapaloma


----------



## MEGATEC (19. September 2010)

lapaloma schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Link zu einem interressanten Artikel. Thematisiert jetzt leider nicht Sports- oder Bikeware......aber so läufts Global, so oder so ähnlich und nicht anders. Letztendlich muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Mein persönliches Fazit: NoName wird sehr oft ungerechtfertigt mies gemacht und Marke "teilweise" gnadenlos überbewertet.
> 
> http://www.textilwirtschaft.de/serv...ressort_id=8&i_searchart=2&i_searchtext=cross
> 
> ...



Dir ist aber schon klar das eine einfache Jeans nicht mit einer Funktionsfaser zu vergleichen ist - und genau darum gehts hier !

Und übrigens Danke für den Link - denn da findet man auch das :
http://www.textilwirtschaft.de/service/archiv/pages/show.php?id=760828&a=2

Und das wiederspricht Deiner Aussage ja mal komplett 
Und ich unterstütz lieber ne Firma die in Deutschland Arbeitsplätze schafft, als in China ihre Arbeiter wie Sklaven hält !


----------



## Enrgy (19. September 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Und ich unterstütz lieber ne Firma die in Deutschland Arbeitsplätze schafft, als in China ihre Arbeiter wie Sklaven hält !



Boah ey, dieses Gutmensch Gelaber geht mir sowas von aufn Sack!

Dass ihr Markenwaren-Fetischisten auch nicht müde werdet, eure Missionarstätigkeiten immer und immer wieder aufopferungsvoll hier zur Schau zu tragen.
Dann kauf auch gefälligst nur noch Kleidung, die in D hergestellt wurde, viel Spaß bei der Suche und beim bezahlen!

Bleib doch in deinem Kleidungs-Schnäppchen Thread und verklicker den Leuten dort, wie toll und nachhaltig die Waren sind, die da gepostet werden.

Komisch, daß keiner der Discounterwarenkäufer bei euch drüben versucht, Aldi und Lidl als das Nonplusultra anzupreisen. Ihr (du bist da ja keine Ausnahme) dagegen hängt aber jedesmal hier rum und wollt allen weismachen, was das doch für ein totaler Schrott ist, den sie da kaufen.


----------



## Haremhab (19. September 2010)

lapaloma schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> 
> Hab jetzt vielen Mis....... betreffend Aldi Kleidung gelesen und muss hier mal ne Lanze brechen. Him self fährt seit 2-3 Jahren einiges aus dem Aldi Sortiment (4000-6000 km/Jahr MTB). Fazit: Verschiedenes super gut, anderes hingegen nicht brauchbar. Kurzum: Bikehosen aus dem Discounter sind der letzte Dreck......ne gute kostet halt eben plus minus einen Hunni oder mehr und Du hast für 2-3 Jahre Ruhe. Die Softcell Jacken Herbst/Winter hingegen sind überraschend gut. Passform, Isolation ect. soweit I.O.. Beispiel: 1 langärmiges Funktionsunterhemd (Aldi), dann ein normales langärmiges Bikeshirt (Aldi) zum Schluss ne Softcell Jacke (Aldi) drüber......perfekt bis ca. 5 Grad. Wenns noch kühler wird kommt noch ein Fleeceshirt (Decathlon) unter die Jacke......da sind problemlos bis minus 5/6 Grad möglich und kostet summa summarum gerade mal 50-60 Euros. Da kriegste von Marke nicht mal'n Ersatzreissverschluss! Winterhandschuhe hatte Ich von Discounter und von Decathlon......taugt nix.....jetzt hab Ich die Craft Lobster......perfekt....da kannste die geschundenen Hände deiner Bikekollegen wiederbeleben! Zu Schadstoffen......Oma hat früher schon gesagt......zuerst mal waschen, dann tragen. Zu Marke: Ne Markenjeans für 150 Euros wird z.B. für ca. 15 Euro z.B. in der Türkei hergestellt......wer glaubt das wär bei Bike Marke anders, der kämmt sich morgens mit'm Hammer vor'm Spiegel.......sorry!!!! Resume: einfach probieren! Im schlimmsten Fall hat man 10  15 Euro versemmelt....im Umkehrfall, tut's mehr weh!
> ...



Gut dass du es mal ansprichst..mit den Preisen für Markenware ist das so eine Sache, denke es gab vor kurzem einen Artikel über Sportartikelproduzenten im Spiegel, wie sie "Markenware" in Ländern der Dritten Welt für 4, 5, 6  das Stück produzieren lassen und im Westen für mehre dicke Hunderter -Scheine wieder verhökern. Wasfür eine Verarsche!  Ab mal zu gibt es eine Preisenkung von 30% und die Leute sind mega happy...denken tatsächlich die würden damit ein Schnäppchen machen, tatsächlich werden sie (immernoch) nach Strich und Faden abgezogen.


----------



## MEGATEC (19. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Boah ey, dieses Gutmensch Gelaber geht mir sowas von aufn Sack!
> 
> Dass ihr Markenwaren-Fetischisten auch nicht müde werdet, eure Missionarstätigkeiten immer und immer wieder aufopferungsvoll hier zur Schau zu tragen.
> Dann kauf auch gefälligst nur noch Kleidung, die in D hergestellt wurde, viel Spaß bei der Suche und beim bezahlen!
> ...



Bevor Du das Wort Gutmensch in den Mund nimmst solltest Du erst mal wissen was es heist: hier eine kleine Nachhilfe :
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gutmensch


Und zum Rest brauch ich wohl nix zu sagen - deine Antwort deklassiert dich selbst...
Wer halt nicht argumentieren kann versucht es auf niedrigeren Stufen - das Wort "primitiv" will ich in diesem Zusammenhang nun nicht gebrauchen


----------



## BiNkZ (19. September 2010)

Habe mir das Langarmtrikot von Aldi gekauft und nichts negatives zu berichten bisher.

Mit 8 ca. 1/10 des Preises "richtiger" Trikots, angenehm zu tragen, Flüssigkeittransport voll okay aber sicher nicht das allerbeste.


----------



## lapaloma (20. September 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar das eine einfache Jeans nicht mit einer Funktionsfaser zu vergleichen ist - und genau darum gehts hier !
> 
> Und übrigens Danke für den Link - denn da findet man auch das :
> http://www.textilwirtschaft.de/service/archiv/pages/show.php?id=760828&a=2
> ...


 

Löblich, daß zeigt Du nimmst die Disskussionen ernst und schaust auch über den Tellerrand! Aber, eine Schwalbe macht noch keinen Sommer......und Erbsen zählen gilt nicht  
Ansonsten will Ich hier keine verbale schlägereien anzetteln. Vonnem sachlichen Erfahrungsaustausch haben alle hier mehr von!

Mfg
lapaloma


----------



## MEGATEC (20. September 2010)

lapaloma schrieb:


> ansonsten will ich hier keine verbale schlägereien anzetteln. Vonnem sachlichen erfahrungsaustausch haben alle hier mehr von!
> 
> Mfg
> lapaloma



*dito*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelpistensau (14. November 2010)

Ich denke, die Mischung machts. Hab dieses und letztes Jahr mehrere von den funtionellen Sportunterhemden von Aldi gekauft. 75% Polyester-Coolmax, 16% Polyamid, 9% Elasthan in Seamless-Verarbeitung. Die funktionieren ganz wunderbar auch im hochpulsigen Bereich. Kombiniert mit Markentrikot, Westen und Jacken von Gore, Adidadi, Löffler, Santini usw.... Gleiches kann ich über die Radsocken aus diesem Jahr sagen. Qualität und Funktion 1a! 
Bei Trikots und Jacken würde ich dann aber doch etwas mehr ausgeben, wenn es wirklich funktionieren soll und Haltbarkeit und Passform stimmen sollen. Haben Vermarc als Vereinsmarke. Bezahlbar und gute Qualität! 
Außerdem kann es sich lohnen, Wintersachen im Hochsommer zu kaufen. Meine lange Gore Thermo Hose hab ich im July für 45 Euro geschossen.


----------



## berdi (14. November 2010)

aso von aldi die hosen jacken und trikots taugen meiner meinung nach nicht wirklich was. ich fahr auch nich grad das teuerste aber das herbst un winterzeug vom aldi da frier ich mich kaputt .die überschuhe gehn aber sind nich grad so stabil. aber es kann auch einfach dran liegen dass ich mich dadrin kaputtfrier weil ich ziemlich schlank bin aber das fürn sommer die trikots kratzen und die hosen bringen nix .fürn sommer hab ich hosen von nakamura für 30 euro und en trikot für 40


----------



## woersdorfer (15. November 2010)

Ich habe mir letzte Woche die Brille von Aldi geholt. Passt mir wunderbar. Selbst Ã¼ber 50 Km/H keine Zugluft. Da sie als Skibrille gedacht ist sind leider keine KlarglasglÃ¤ser dabei. Das Plastik macht zwar nicht den wertigsten eindruck, aber fÃ¼r 7,99 â¬ ...


----------



## gurkenfolie (15. November 2010)

woersdorfer schrieb:


> Das Plastik macht zwar nicht den wertigsten eindruck, aber für 7,99  ...



man hat zwar nur zwei augen. aber hauptsache billig


----------



## NicolaiHeliusAc (15. November 2010)

hab mal 2 Microfaser-Tshirts bei aldi, 1xAldi-Funktionsunterhemd lang + 2 x Funktionsunterhemd-Langarm vom Lidl mitgenommen + 1 Paar XXL-Handschuhe von der Norma mit.
fazit: Microfaser-Tshirt + Funktionsunterhemd + Funktionsskirolli vom Tchibo-Mercator + einer PearlIzumi-Softshell/Elite = funktioniert tadellos. Einkaufspreis f. d. Kombi: rund 150 euro ( Testkombi )

Die Softshelljacken v. Aldi haben thermisch die Funktion, dass man recht schwitzt und die Reissverschlüsse verabschieden sich nach paar Wochen Einsatz. Aber bei 20 euro vs. 130/180 euro Softshelljacke, kein Thema. 

Die Lauf-,Radhosen-Aldi, lang sind mit einer PearlIzumi nicht zu vergleichen; da lieber einen Hunderer - 150 euro hinlegen und sauber reinschlüpfen. Das Markenmaterial gibt besser nach und spannt nicht so wie die Aldi-Hose in XXL. Aber Preis/Leistung steht zu keinem Vergleich. 

Überrascht hat mich das Material von tchibo; da ist brauchbares Zeug dabei. 
Werde noch Funktionswäsche von Löffler/Gonso(50 - 100 euro-Bereich) mit dem Discounter-Zeug vergleichen. Odlo kann man empfehlen; kost halt paar Euro mehr. Aber besser, als frieren.

Für Training, Kurzstrecken, Wechselwäsche ist die Discounterware nicht überragend, aber ausreichend. my 5ct.


----------



## timtim (15. November 2010)

von nicolai bikes träumen und bei aldi shoppen 
sei nicht sauer ,aber es gibt dinge die man lieber verschweigt.......................
und  
ja ich bin arrogant . manchmal !
tim²


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (15. November 2010)

Lieber in Aldi Klamotten aufm Nicolai sitzen, als nach dem Kauf von Gore, Assos, Pearl Izumi und Konsorten nur noch Kohle für 900Eu Versender Schrott...

Wo ist da der Unterschied?


----------



## autohomer (15. November 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Lieber in Aldi Klamotten aufm Nicolai sitzen, als nach dem Kauf von Gore, Assos, Pearl Izumi und Konsorten nur noch Kohle für 900Eu Versender Schrott...
> 
> Wo ist da der Unterschied?




Also ich denke mal die Mischung machts....nicht alles was teuer ist ist auch das beste....wichtig ist das man sich da drin Wohl fühlt und das es zu seinem Einsatzzweck dient.....es gibt auch genug Biker.....die mal am Wochenende ne Runde drehen....bei Bekleidung habe ich zwar auch die Erfahrung gemacht das ne ordentlich Hose und ein Trikot nicht unbedingt preiswert ist.....habe mir die Brille von LIDL geholt und muß sagen bin positiv Überrascht


----------



## Matze. (15. November 2010)

> von nicolai bikes träumen und bei aldi shoppen
> sei nicht sauer ,aber es gibt dinge die man lieber verschweigt.......................
> und
> ja ich bin arrogant . manchmal !
> tim²




Wieso verschweigen, als ob das schlimm wäreJeder hat halt andere Prioritäten.



> man hat zwar nur zwei augen. aber hauptsache billig




Die Gläser haben einen guten UV-Schutz und sind getestet. Dürfte kein Problem sein.


----------



## NicolaiHeliusAc (15. November 2010)

timtim schrieb:


> von nicolai bikes träumen und bei aldi shoppen
> sei nicht sauer ,aber es gibt dinge die man lieber verschweigt.......................
> und
> ja ich bin arrogant . manchmal !
> tim²




ps. in meinem Sortiment befinden sich genug Markenfummel; bevorzugt von PearlIzumi, Gore usw. 

Pankow: war früher die Gegend, wo die Zentral-Berliner ihre Exkremente ausbreiteten( ehem. Exkrementenfelder ). Ein Bauer, welcher die Gebiete damals verkauft hatte, wurde "stinke-reich". 
Ich würde meine Herkunft auch lieber verschweigen? 
Der Einkauf bei Aldi ist dagegen heute keine Schande mehr!


----------



## Nishiki-Cube (15. November 2010)

Also ich hab mehrere Sachen von Aldi gekauft, unter anderem die Bike-Softshell Jacke. Nach mehreren Ausfahrten damit (von ca. 3 Grad bis 15 Grad Temperatur) bin ich super zufrieden. Beim mountainbiken lässt sich starkes Schwitzen bei mir nicht verhindern wenns steil bergauf geht (auch wenn ich oben ohne fahren würde...), aber nach einiger Zeit trocknet es wieder ab. Ich mach beim bergauffahren einfach die Jacke auf und wenns mir kalt wird zu. Ich war noch nie so trocken und warm am Ende meiner Touren. Einfach Klasse.
Ich hab aber auch ein ausgeprägtes Kälteempfinden und friere schnell.
Für mich ist die Softshell super und ich werd nächstes Jahr wenns wieder solche gibt wieder zuschlagen.
Für 15 Euro ist die ein TOP Schnäppchen für mich gewesen das sich voll gelohnt hat.
Leider hab ich bei teuren Markenklamotten noch nicht das Erlebnis gehabt, dass ich extrem positiv überrascht war, dass ich sagen konnte, der Kauf hat sich gelohnt. Daher geb ich lieber weniger dafür aus. Meiner Meinung sind die teuren Marken-Funktions-Kleider eher für Leute die nicht so schnell frieren, sie halten einen kühl und "trocken", ich will aber warm gehalten werden, das schaffen die meisten teuren Fetzen kaum.....


----------



## gurkenfolie (15. November 2010)

Matze. schrieb:


> Die Gläser haben einen guten UV-Schutz und sind getestet. Dürfte kein Problem sein.



dann hau mal mit nem hammer drauf, und schau was passiert.


----------



## GrinZ (15. November 2010)

Also wenn ich auf meine Teure UVEX Brille mit nem Hammer hau, dann bleibt da auch nimmer viel vom Auge ...


----------



## cxfahrer (16. November 2010)

Man sollte sich da nix vormachen, so eine Billigbrille geht verdammt schnell kaputt - wenn man die als Verschleissartikel nimmt, braucht man so 2-3 pro Jahr, je nach Ausführung. 
Da kann man auch alle 2 Jahre was ordentliches kaufen.
Die LIDL Brille ist immerhin OHNE Nasengummis, die gleich bei der ersten Fahrt abfallen (wie zB bei Tchibo oder ALDI-Nord).

Im Gesicht möchte ich aber auch keine Markenbrille zerbrochen haben, ich hab mich einmal wegen einer Killerloop nähen lassen müssen und einmal wegen einer Oakley (da ist immerhin der Bügel rausgesprungen). Schöne Narben einmal rund ums Auge...immerhin nur auf einer Seite.

Was die Qualität von ALDI LIDL Radklamotten angeht, braucht man ja wohl kein Wort drüber verlieren. Tchibo ist ein wenig besser, die Radhosen und Laufshirts sind tragbar und nicht formlose Schlabberteile. 

Wer die passende Körperform hat (breit mit kurzen Armen) und rechtzeitig beim Discounter auf der Matte steht (hier bei uns ist an den entsprechenden Tagen innerhalb weniger Minuten alles weg, die Keute kaufen säckeweise blind ein und tauschen halt später um  ...mir ist das zu doof. 
Und nachher aufm Radweg sehen alle rotschwarz gestreift aus, oder grauorange, wenns Tchibo war.
Da geb ich lieber 80  für ne reduzierte GORE Softshell aus, die mir von Anfang passt und Jahre hält. Oder schau nach neuwertigen Gebrauchtklamotten in der Bucht, wenn ich sparen will.

@Nicolaiheliusac: noch ein bisschen die Umgangsformen verfeinern, gelle?


----------



## buheitel (16. November 2010)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> dann hau mal mit nem hammer drauf, und schau was passiert.



mach ich eher selten beim biken


----------



## timtim (16. November 2010)

Harley ,schreibt er . ja ,ne harley passt auch viel besser zu aldi unterwäsche ,gegen die ich im übrigen nix habe !
eine ziemlich rüde ausdrucksweise für grad mal zwei wochen angemeldet ..........
weiter so 

tim²


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (18. November 2010)

Welch tiefgründige Einblicke in eines Nicoaldifahrers Seele... popcorn:


----------



## Enrgy (18. November 2010)

NicolaiHeliusAc schrieb:


> Herr oder Frau Moderator. Bitte meinen Account unverzüglich löschen! Danke!



Mußt du schon selbst machen - Kontrollzentrum - linke Spalte runterscrollen -Account löschen - Danke!


----------



## timtim (18. November 2010)

@cx
jetzt tust du ihm aber unrecht .der hat gar kein N...................

ist auch bischen meine schuld ,da ich ihn belöffelt hab .
der wollte halt auch mal einfach mitreden hier.kann er ja,meinetwegen .....
nur mutti hat halt bei der erziehung schlecht aufgepasst und er weiss sich in vermeintlichen konfliktsituationen nicht anders zu helfen als auf diese art

ne humorvolle erwiderung hätt es ja auch getan.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. November 2010)

Back to topic für La Palma shuttler: 

ab 25.11. gibt es bei LIDL das praktische Spanngurtset - unverzichtbar, um Bikes auf einen Kangoo zu binden!


----------



## timtim (18. November 2010)

ah, gut zu wissen................


----------



## richtig (18. November 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Man sollte sich da nix vormachen, so eine Billigbrille geht verdammt schnell kaputt - wenn man die als Verschleissartikel nimmt, braucht man so 2-3 pro Jahr, je nach Ausführung.



Ich kaufe mir im Jahr drei 3M Schutzbrillen beim Baumarkt; Die sehen tausendmal besser aus als die ganzen QVC-Mojave-Wechselglas-Gestelle, haben Klarglasscheiben (gut für nachts mit Lampe) und kosten gerade mal 9,99 EUR. DANKE 3M!!!

Grussascha


----------



## GrinZ (29. November 2010)

Derzeit gibt es bei Aldi sone Ski/Snowboardjacke fÃ¼r 35,99â¬ (oder so...) 

Hat die sich schon jemand angeschaut? WÃ¼rde mich interessieren, in wie weit das Ding trailtauglich ist. Da ich noch ein wenig unsicher fahre, hauts mich schonmal auf die Nase ... und miene letzte Jacke hab ich beim Textilbremsen den WaldgÃ¶ttern geopfert...
Gefallen wÃ¼rden mir auch die Platzangstjacken, wobei ich ungern 130â¬ meinen fahrkÃ¼nsten niederlege 
Verfrohren bin ich nicht unbedingt... hatte die Jacke vorhin mal anprobiert, dann aber irgendwie doch nicht zugeschlagen ... eventuell des Vorurteils "Discountware" wegen.

Was meint Ihr? Taugt die eventuell zum Trail/Freeride im Winter? Optisch finde ich die garnicht schlecht 

lg


----------



## bikepassionalb (29. November 2010)

Ich hab die Jacke und bin sehr zufrieden.
Bei 0 C zieh ich ein Trikot drunter und mir ist warm.
Atmungsaktiv ist die Jacke auch.


----------



## GrinZ (29. November 2010)

Kannst du was übers Packmaß sagen? Und könnte die deiner Einschätzung nach zum Trailsurfen taugen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikepassionalb (30. November 2010)

Ich fahr nur Trailtouren. Die Jacke ist dafür geeignet.
Die Jacke braucht schon Platz im Rucksack.Ist ja nicht die dünnste.


----------



## xcibre (30. November 2010)

Hm also zum Thema kann ich auch was sagen:

Hab bei Lidl für den Winter zugeschlagen und mir Softshelljacke, lange Radhose, Kurze Radhose mit Shorts, Lang und Kurzarmtrikot, Winterhandschuhe und die Socken gekauft.

Bei den Größen muss ich sagen, das ich die Jacke als Frauenmodell nehmen musste, da der Schnitt für das Herrenmodell garnicht ging. Jetzt sitzt die Jacke jedoch 1a an und ist auch lang genug.

Nach ausgiebigen Testfahrten muss ich wirklich mein Lob aussprechen, die Sachen sind absolut atmungsaktiv, halten sehr warm und stinken auch nach 6 Stunden-Schwitzebergfahrt kein Stück. 

Hosen sitzen eng an und scheuern nicht, das Polster tut das was es soll.

Handschuhe halten den Wind draussen und man Schwitzt nicht.

Socken sind bequem und scheuern nicht.

Natürlich kann man die Sachen nicht mit 100proStück-Trikots vergleichen, aber wenn man wie ich kein Radsport-Profi, der seine Brötchen damit verdienen will und Frau/Auto/Kind versorgen sowie auch noch anderen Hobbys (GT5 ist draussen ) nachgehen möchte, sind die Sachen zu 100% zu gebrauchen.

Für den Gesamtpreis meiner Klamotten kaufen sich andere eine halbe Hose, bitte, ich hab das Geld leider nicht so über das ich es zum Fenster raus schmeissen kann.

Und ist es nicht viel toller, wenn man als Lidelianer , der im Tal belächelt wird, am Berg Leute mit 180-Jacken oder im Kompletten KTM-Team-Partnerkook mal richtig stehen lässt? 

Mich hats überzeugt! Schönen (Büro)Tag noch 

Dennis


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. November 2010)

Hab mir vor 3 Wochen bei Lidl die Skihose gekauft für 22 Ömmen irgendwas und die Brille für 4....genial. Sieht noch nicht mal total schlecht aus. Letzte Woche dann eine Softshelljacke von Aldi mit Teddybear-Innenfutter für 30. Auch top! Vielleicht sogar schon zu warm, dann mach ich einfach kurz den Reissverschluss auf und wieder zu.
Handschuhe habe ich mal bei Plus gekauft für 8. Die Kälte bleibt draussen
und der Schweiss geht auch raus.
Bei Radhosen bin ich etwas sensibler und Schuhe müssen bei mir auch gewisse Kriterien erfüllen. Bin da Pragmat. Halte viele Klamotten im MTB-Bereich für völlig überteuert wegen Stylefaktor.

So suche ich zur Zeit z.B. eine lange Zip-pant oder kurze Regenradhose wie die Vaude Spray Vant...wird oft für ein Schweinegeld (60) verkauft. Eigentlich nix besonderes dran: PU-beschichtetes Nylon. Hatte seinerseit eine Tchibohose für 7...an den Beinen abgeschnitten erfüllte sie eine ähnliche Funktion. Zuerst wurde ich belächelt, aber am Ende fuhren alle in meiner Gruppe das Teil.


----------



## freiraum (30. November 2010)

Die Softshell vom Aldi würde ich nicht noch einmal kaufen. Das Teil hat bei 3 bis 4 maliger Benutzung pro Woche (seit Sept.) eine doch recht penetrante Geruchsentwicklung hingelegt. 

Meine Funktionsunterwäsche von Falke erledigt seit Jahren (!!) einwandfrei jeden Job.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. Dezember 2010)

freiraum schrieb:


> Die Softshell vom Aldi würde ich nicht noch einmal kaufen. Das Teil hat bei 3 bis 4 maliger Benutzung pro Woche (seit Sept.) eine doch recht penetrante Geruchsentwicklung hingelegt.
> 
> Meine Funktionsunterwäsche von Falke erledigt seit Jahren (!!) einwandfrei jeden Job.



Vielleicht hast Du eine andere Softshell oder Dein Schweiß ist penetranter oder Du wäschst falsch.

Mein Zeugs stinkt jedenfalls nicht. Ich benutze den Hygienespüler von Persil für meine Sportsachen..den kipp ich zusätzlich zum Waschmittel rein....der geht auch bei 40°. 

Falkesocken habe ich auch. Sind gut. Odlo-Unterwäsche ist auch toll. Tchibo geht auch super seit mehreren Jahren, hat nur ein schlechteres Tragegefühl.

Für mich ist das mittlerweile ein Märchen, daß Marke = Funktion ist.


----------



## Eksduro (1. Dezember 2010)

...vollkommen richtig...wenn die sachen passen sind sie super....mein outfit für temperaturen um den nullpunkt:

funktionsunterwäsche aus der herbst kollektion für läufer von lidl (is nich ganz so dick wie die skisachen), thermo trikot von tschibo aus dem vorjahr und die lidl snowboardjacke aus 2009/2010....

wüsste nicht was besser sein könnte...besonders die snowboardjacke begeistert mich immer wieder...bei mir super passform, atmungsaktiv und durch den intergrierten schneefang gut gegen kälte "von unten" abgedichtet....bin nur froh die ausm letzten jahr zu haben...die diesjährige hatte ich in der hand, die war mir etwas zu dick gefüttert...


nur von hosen und handschuhen hab ich bislang die finger gelassen....alles was ich da bisher in der hand hatte machte nich so den super eindruck....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (1. Dezember 2010)

Ausser der Skiunterwäsche würde ich nie mehr etwas von dem Zeug kaufen. Hatte mal eine Softshell von Aldi, die war der letzte Müll! Seid ich durch meine Gore Jacke gemerkt habe wie gut eine Jacke sein kann, kommt mit kein 08/15 mehr ins Haus. Ich gebe aber zu, dass auch bei den Marken nicht alles gut ist und man auch dort genau schauen muss, dass man nicht viel Geld für nix bezahlt. 

Meine neuen Favoriten sind jetzt eh Unterwäsche aus Merinowolle und Gore oben drüber.


----------



## Veloce (1. Dezember 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Back to topic für La Palma shuttler:
> 
> ab 25.11. gibt es bei LIDL das praktische Spanngurtset - unverzichtbar, um Bikes auf einen Kangoo zu binden!



Für den Kangoo ist so was unnötig . Da passen die Bicis in den Laderaum 

Das Lidl oder Aldi Zeugs konnte mich bis jetzt weder von der Passform noch von der
Funktion überzeugen . Bevor ich mich viele Km mit Schrott runmärger kauf ich lieber gezielt
Qualität die 100% paßt und jahrelang einwandfrei funktioniert .Wer sich informiert findet auch preiswerte gute Radbekleidung z. B von Kalas.   
Ich hab  davon eine geniale Winterträgerhose  für 86,- mit kompletter Windstopperfront und hervorragender Paßform  drei Winter im Einsatz  .


----------



## GrinZ (2. Dezember 2010)

Naja bei den etwas wilderen Abfahrten purzel ich schon mal durchn Dreck ... da wäre es doch schade, wenn ich ne 100+ Jacke zersemmle ...

Hatte von Lidl ne Softshell ... die hab ich schon klein bekommen  
Jetzt hab ich mir bei Aldi diese Skisoftshell gekauft und bin gespannt 

Diese Bikesocken von Lidl/Aldi find ich genial ... ausprobiert und dann den kompletten Sockenvorat ausgetauscht  sind jetzt miene Lieblingsalltimesocken


----------



## GrinZ (5. Dezember 2010)

So, hab jetzt gestern mal ne kleine Freeridetour mit der Aldijacke hinter mich gebracht. Die Softshell hielt bei -5°C gut warm und schaut laut Mitfahrern recht gut aus. Hat n bisserl Ähnlichkeit mit der Platzangstsoftshell...

Von mir gibts n Plus für die Jacke.


----------



## woersdorfer (30. Januar 2011)

Mal eine kurze Zwischenbilanz, falls es jemanden interessiert.

Heute bin ich bei eine kleine Runde (1 Std.) bei ca. -3 Grad gefahren. Obenrum war es komplett Winddicht. Ich hatte das langarm Unterhemd, das langarm Trikot und die Softshelljacke an. Die Jacke geht in Ordnung. Das Trikot ist im nachhinein etwas zu laberig, und für meinen Fall (1,90 cm) etwas zu kurz. Das Unterhemd geht zwar von der Länge, ist aber viel zu weit geschnitten. Als Hose hatte ich eine lange, inkl. dicker langer Unterhose, vom Lidl an. Die Beine waren OK, nur ab 30 Km/h wurde es im Schritt etwas frisch . Die Finger waren warm, und auch die Mütze hielt die Kälte von der Birne.

Mein Geheimtipp ist die Brille für Snowboarder/Skifahrer vom Aldi. Während der Fahrt beschlägt nichts, und es zieht auch nicht. Einziger Wehrmutstropfen ist, dass die Brille keine Klarglasgläser hat.


----------



## CrossX (30. Januar 2011)

Hab auch ne Lidl Softshell. Fand die auch gut bis ich mir mal ne wirklich gute geleistet habe. 
Da merkt man den Unterschied. In der Jacke von Lidl schwitzt man einfach zuviel. Bei der gleichen Strecke ist die Lidlsoftshell nachher von innen klitschnass und die Vaude absolut trocken.

Die Hose ist allerdings super. Fahr ich jetzt im zweiten Winter durch.


----------



## Matrahari (30. Januar 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Hab auch ne Lidl Softshell. Fand die auch gut bis ich mir mal ne wirklich gute geleistet habe.
> Da merkt man den Unterschied. In der Jacke von Lidl schwitzt man einfach zuviel. Bei der gleichen Strecke ist die Lidlsoftshell nachher von innen klitschnass und die Vaude absolut trocken.
> 
> Die Hose ist allerdings super. Fahr ich jetzt im zweiten Winter durch.



Hab auch so eine und wurde immer total Nass drunter, bis ich mir ein Funktionswäsche gekauft habe. Mit der f-wäsche drunter bleibt alles trocken.
Diese Kombination hält im tiefsten Winter auch noch nach 3h warm.
Sobald ich aber ein t-shirt drunter, werden die Arme wieder ganz Nass.
Mit der Hose hab ich auch keine Probleme.

Für jemanden der eher selten fährt ne gute alternative zu den meist viel teureren Jacken.


----------



## Enrgy (30. Januar 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Bei der gleichen Strecke ist die Lidlsoftshell nachher von innen klitschnass und die Vaude absolut trocken...



 Habe genau entgegengesetzte Erfahrung gemacht.

Letzten Herbst zum ersten Mal eine teure Marken Softshell geleistet (Vaude Posta, hat wohl auch diverse gute Testnoten bekommen)

Nach der ersten Tour die Enttäuschung, Arme sind genauso schweißnaß wie in der alten Aldijacke.
Es kommt zwar wohl etwas mehr Feuchtigkeit nach außen als bei den Billigheimern, aber für das Geld bin ich ziemlich ernüchtert vom ach so tollen Funktionsstoff.

Wenn ich den Feuchtigkeitstransport als Grundlage nehme, dürfte die Vaude höchstens 20 Eu kosten, wenn es die Aldijacke für 15,95 gibt. 
Mit den älteren Windstopper Sachen aus der Prä-Softshell Ära habe ich dagegen gute Erfahrungen gemacht, seine es Winterhandschuhe, Helmmütze, ungefütterte Weste oder Winterhose.
Allerdings sitzen diese Kleidungsstücke auch bis auf die Weste recht eng an der Haut, was einen Abtransport der Körperfeuchtigkeit deutlich begünstigt. Aber nun sind diese Teile, vor allem die Gore Hose, nun nicht mehr richtig winddicht wie im Neuzustand. Nach langjähriger Nutzung ist wohl die Membrane etwas löchrig geworden. 
Softshell hat über der Membrane ja noch eine dicke Lage Stoff, welche den Wind zuverlässig abhält, auch wenn die Membrane gar nicht da wäre. Diese Lage Stoff behindert aber wohl auch die Verdunstung.

Vielleicht sollte ich eine Softshelljacke mal hauteng auf dem Unterhemd tragen, so wie die Hose auch. Vielleicht würde sich dann weniger Feuchtigkeit an den Ärmeln sammeln 
Aber unter der Jacke hat man nun mal ein Unterhemd und ein Trikot drunter.


----------



## CrossX (31. Januar 2011)

Hmmm. 
Also meine gute Softshell sitzt auf jeden Fall wesentlich enger als die Lidljacke. Die Unterschiede sind aber wirklich überzeugend. Hatte dazwischen ne Pearl Izumi (auch ziemlich teuer), da war es genau so. Billige Jacke nass, teure staubtrocken. 
Warum es bei dir anders rum war weiß ich nicht. Bin kein Markenfetischist aber die teuren Softshell haben mich wirklich voll und ganz überzeugt.


----------



## woersdorfer (31. Januar 2011)

Heute waren es ca. -7 Grad und keine Spur von frieren. Nur um die "Familienplanung" wurde es ziemlich frisch. Habt ihr auch das Problem, bzw. was macht ihr dagegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traffer (31. Januar 2011)

2 hosen. bzw 2 unterhosen, aber erst so ab -10°.


----------



## Christian.B (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich will auch mal meinen Senf zum Thema Lidl Bike Klamotten dazu geben.
Ich habe mir vor zwei Jahren eine Winterhose zum Radfahren bei Lidl gekauft und benutze diese heute noch. Die Qualität ist garnicht so schlecht (Bis heute keine Löcher).
Allerdings sind die Beine bei Kälte ja weniger das Problem. Beim Oberkörper und besonders als äußerste Schicht lohnt sich der kauf einer "teuren" Jacke schon.
Auch wenn Enrgy schreibt:





> "...bin enttäuscht..., Arme sind genauso schweißnaß wie in der alten Aldijacke"


sagt das nich nichts über die Qualität der Jacke aus. Ich schwitze nämlich auch sehr viel, das kann auch nicht die beste Jacke verhindert : ) Auch nicht den Schweisstransport nach draußen. Muss sie aber auch nicht. 

Wichtig ist, dass ich trotz nassem Pullover nicht friere und die Wärme gespeichert wird. Außerdem muss der Wind draußen bleiben. All das kann die "billige" Jacke von Aldi und Lidl ziemlich sicher nicht. 

Ich bin mit meiner VAUDE Kuro Softshell nicht nur zufrieden, sondern begeistert. Bei wenig Gewicht hält sich die Wärme sehr gut am Oberkörper und den kalten Wind merke ich auch überhaupt nicht, trotz starken schwitzens.

Wie gesagt benutze ich zu 90% "billig" Klamotten. Bei Dingen wo es drauf angkommt sollte es dann aber doch etwas "besseres" sein.

Achso, der Bereich der "Familienplanung" ist aufgrund der zweiten Hose die ich trage kein Problem : )

Gruß Christian


----------



## Enrgy (31. Januar 2011)

Christian.B schrieb:


> Außerdem muss der Wind draußen bleiben. All das kann die "billige" Jacke von Aldi und Lidl ziemlich sicher nicht...



Die Discounterjacken sind im Softshellbereich genauso winddicht wie meine Vaude. Der Nachteil ist jedoch, daß meist nur der Vorderteil Softshell ist und der Rücken zum großen Teil aus luftdurchlässigem Fleece besteht.

Meine aktuell benutzte Aldijacke ist schon 4 oder 5 Jahre alt und aus einer Serie, wo nur schmale Streifen Fleece an der Seite waren. Der ganze Rücken ist dicht. 
Noch ältere Modelle, die ich auch noch im Keller hängen habe, hatten den ganzen Rücken aus undichtem Material. Da war die beschriebene Aldisoftshell schon ein großer Fortschritt.
Aber inzwischen müssen die Discounter auch wieder sparen, und so sind in den vergangenen 3 Wintern alle angebotenen Jacken wieder mit großen winddurchlässigen Rückenteilen produziert worden. Habe sie mir alle angesehen und sofort als für mich untauglich (im Gegensatz zur alten Jacke) erkannt.
Am Rücken hatte ich die größten Kälteprobleme mit der Discounterware. Vorne warm und dicht, aber hinten pfeifts dann rein und nach 3-4h bei Frost ist dann Schluß mit lustig.

Die Markenware ist rundherum Softshell und daher bleibt die Wärme auch drinnen. Man kann auch ein Trikot, nen Fleecepulli und eine Regenjacke anziehen, der Effekt gegen das Auskühlen ist derselbe. Allerdings fühlt man sich dann wie ein Michelinmännchen. So in etwa hab ich vor bald 20 Jahren meine ersten Frosttouren gemacht.


Ich sag nix gegen die Markenware, nur wenn ich lese "staubtrocken" kann ich mir ein Lächeln nicht verkneifen. Aber jeder schwitzt halt anders.

Daß Softshell zwar schön winddicht ist, aber auch die Nässe speichert konnte ich diesen Winter bei kollegen sehen, die Gore Softshell Winterhandschuhe hatten. Klatschnasse Hände, aber Hanschuh außen trocken. Meine "nur" Windstopper hatten oben auf dem Handrücken eine schöne Tauschicht und man sah es richtig gut rausdampfen. Folge: Hand trocken und warm, Hand vom Kollegen naß und kalt.


----------



## CrossX (31. Januar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Daß Softshell zwar schön winddicht ist, aber auch die Nässe speichert konnte ich diesen Winter bei kollegen sehen,



Also das kann ich bei meiner Jacke nicht sagen. Die  bleibt trotz durchgehend Softshell warm UND trocken. 
Der Schweiß wird nach außen geleitet. Man merkt aber auch das bei den Lidljacken und den teureren Jacken auch völlig unterschiedliche Materialien haben, obwohl beides Softshell ist.

Also irgendwas ist schon mehr an Technik dran an den teuren Jacken. Es ist ja nicht nur der Name. 
Bei der Lidl Softshellhose hab ich allerdings auch das geschilderte Problem. Wenns zu kalt wird, ist es zwar vorne ok, aber auf der Hinterseite wird es frisch, weil dort nur normaler Stoff verarbeitet wurde. 
Und der Schnitt ist für mich nicht perfekt. Bin wohl etwas zu dünn und zu lang für den Lidlschnitt. Aber für den guten Kurs kann man auch nicht perfekten Schnitt verlangen.


----------



## woersdorfer (31. Januar 2011)

Was für 2 Hosen , bzw. welche Kombination, tragt ihr denn genau?


----------



## CrossX (31. Januar 2011)

Wenns richtig kalt ist ziehe ich über die Softshellhose von Lidl noch ne etwas weitere leichte Motorradhose. Hat einfach den Vorteil, dass die recht dicht ist und den Wind erstmal bricht bevor die Kälte auf das Softshell trifft. 
Hat sich gut bewährt.


----------



## redeko21 (1. Februar 2011)

woersdorfer schrieb:


> Heute waren es ca. -7 Grad und keine Spur von frieren. Nur um die "Familienplanung" wurde es ziemlich frisch. Habt ihr auch das Problem, bzw. was macht ihr dagegen?



Also bis zu -4° war ich mit folgender Kombi gut unterwegs: 

- normale Unterhose
- CRAFT WINDSTOPPER Unterhose lang PRO ZERO EXTREME
- Aldi-Radhose (lang, Herbst-/Winteredition)

Der größte Kühleffekt durfte durch den Fahrtwind entstehen, welcher durch die lange Craft Unterhose effektiv zurückgehalten wird. Die Hose ist zwar sauteuer, aber ich will sie nicht mehr missen.


----------



## bonnz (2. Februar 2011)

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich mit den Bikeklamotten vom Aldi von letztem Herbst eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden bin (in Relation zum Preis).

Nur die Handschuhe, die den Fahrtwind nicht wirklich abhalten (bekomm trotzdem immer gefrorene Finger), und die Überschuhe, die auch nicht verhindern, dass mir die Zehen abfallen, sind nicht so wirklich gut. Da brauch ich unbedingt für den nächsten Winter was besseres.

Von der Hose, Trikot, Unterhemd und Mütze bin ich allerdings wirklich begeistert. Auch wenn ich sagen muss, dass ich noch nie mit teurerer Winterkleidung unterwegs war.


----------



## Enrgy (2. Februar 2011)

Die Mütze und Überschuhe, welche im Paket verkauft wurden, sind im Frontbereich aus demselben Material.
Wenn du also keine kalte Birne bekommst, aber dir die Füße abfallen, liegt es bei dir eher an der schwachen Durchblutung im unteren Körperbereich. Aber jeder Jeck ist anders, dann muß man da unten eben etwas dicker polstern.

Richtig dicht (Regen+Schlammschalchten!) und warm sind da nur dicke Neopren Dinger wie von Rush oder 12Ender. Allerdings hat man dann nach einer Tour auch feuchte Füsse, nämlich vom Schwitzen. Die Schuhe bleiben allerdings schön sauber, egal wie oft man durch Pfützen pflügt.

Daher nehme ich bei Frost lieber die Aldi Teile, mir reichen die auch bei -6° für 2-3h warme und trockene Füße, dabei habe ich keine Winterschuhe, sondern schön luftige Sommerschuhe von Shimano.
Die sind definfitiv aber nix für die angesprochenen Regen und Schlammtouren, denn durch die durchlässige Naht auf dem Spann läuft schnell das Wasser. 
Für leicht feuchte Bedingungen gehts noch, wenn man selbst auch etwas darauf achtet, nicht jede nasse Stelle zu treffen. Aber Bedingungen wie letztens beim Tauwetter + Hochwasser gehen garnicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hirnkot (2. Februar 2011)

Ganz wichtig ist vorallem sich nicht so nen billigen Müll zu kaufen.

Dann noch lieber eine Rolle blaue Müllsäcke und die anziehen...


----------



## Enrgy (2. Februar 2011)

@kopfkacke

Kontrollzentrum-links ganz runterscrollen-Account löschen-DANKE!!


----------



## traffer (2. Februar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> @kopfkacke
> 
> Kontrollzentrum-links ganz runterscrollen-Account löschen-DANKE!!




ich hab mal aus der Not Billighandschuhe für 7.- gekauft. Thinsulate.
sind auch bei -15° warm, sind noch nicht kaputtgegangen, sind winddicht und trotzdem nicht schwitzig. meine absoluten Favs seit 2 Jahren.


----------



## CrossX (2. Februar 2011)

Gegen kalte Füße hilft nicht viel außer Winterschuhe. Die kalten Zehen kommen von den Cleats. Da kann der Überschuh noch so gut sein.


----------



## killerbandage (2. Februar 2011)

doch  abc rheuma bzw wärmesalbe..garantiert warme füße nur bitte...gaaanz dünn auftragen


----------



## traffer (2. Februar 2011)

killerbandage schrieb:


> doch  abc rheuma bzw wärmesalbe..garantiert warme füße nur bitte...gaaanz dünn auftragen



und vor allem, vorher - und nicht nach dem einreiben - die kontaktlinsen rein. ich habs ma umgedreht gemacht. füsse mit Finalgon forte eingerieben, und trotz intensiven händewaschen ..... naja, der tag war gelaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (2. Februar 2011)

killerbandage schrieb:


> doch  abc rheuma bzw wärmesalbe..garantiert warme füße nur bitte...gaaanz dünn auftragen



Das kann doch nicht klappen oder???


----------



## Bikeschreck (2. Februar 2011)

Bin mit den Softshell-Klamotten vom Aldi (letzten Herbst gekauft) auch recht zufrieden. Nur die Handschuhe liegen im Schrank,da mir die Hände beim Biken im Gelände schmerzen. Nutze jetzt Winterhandschuhe von Specialized,da drückt nichts mehr und halten auch wärmer. Die Softshellhose trägt sich angenehm,obwohl sie wirklich vom Preis günstig ist. Nur letztens war es saukalt,da trug ich unter der Hose eine lange Funktionsunterhose von Odlo,welche mir einen wunden Hintern bescherte. Die Softshellhose wäre ohne den Radeinsatz noch besser,da könnte ich eine normale Radhose drunter tragen. Jetzt trage ich bei kalten Tagen einfach eine Regenhose über dem Softshell,da hält es sich in der Kälte besser aus.
Überschuhe habe ich von BBB(Waterflex),da wird nichts mehr kalt. Gegen die Wärmebrücke der Cleats empfehle ich,unter die Einlegesohle eine Styroporfolie zu legen.


----------



## Enrgy (2. Februar 2011)

Bikeschreck schrieb:


> Die Softshellhose wäre ohne den Radeinsatz noch besser,da könnte ich eine normale Radhose drunter tragen...



Ich hab das Polster (welches für mich viel zu weit vorne angenäht war, die Sitzknochen waren genau auf der Nahtkante) vor 2 Jahren in mühsamer Kleinarbeit rausgetrennt und ziehe eine kurze Sommer-Trägerhose drunter. Das kappt ganz gut.


----------



## MCTryal (2. Februar 2011)

Fahre die Hose auch und bin zufrieden.

Gibts auch in der Bucht das Ding 
http://cgi.ebay.de/3in1-Herren-Fahr...port_Alle_Sportbekleidung&hash=item3f04828de4


----------



## svenji94 (2. Februar 2011)

Billig-Klamotten taugen nix. Weil Qualität kostet nun mal. Bei Billigteilen muss man immer deutliche Abstriche machen. Siehe BMW vs. Dacia.


----------



## CrossX (2. Februar 2011)

svenji94 schrieb:


> Billig-Klamotten taugen nix. Weil Qualität kostet nun mal. Bei Billigteilen muss man immer deutliche Abstriche machen. Siehe BMW vs. Dacia.



Genau. Es ist sowieso ne Frechheit das nicht alle nur noch Assos fahren. 
Sch.... armes Pack. Normalerweise sollte man ihnen das Biken verbieten  *Ironiemodus aus*

Kanns nicht vielleicht auch sein das man mit günstigen Klamotten zurecht kommt? Gerade bei so Kleinzeugs wie Mützen, Shirts oder Kurzfingerhandschuhen kann man doch garnicht viel falsch machen und viele Markenteile sind auch das Geld nicht wert. Und wenn ich ein Trikot im Sommer 3 mal die Woche wasche ist es sowieso nach einer Saison durch. Egal ob teuer oder billig.


----------



## VelosophenJupp (2. Februar 2011)

Stimmt! Bin auch der Meinung, dass BMW da ganz schlecht aussieht...


----------



## tombrider (3. Februar 2011)

svenji94 schrieb:


> Billig-Klamotten taugen nix. Weil Qualität kostet nun mal. Bei Billigteilen muss man immer deutliche Abstriche machen. Siehe BMW vs. Dacia.



Ja, und deswegen lag vor ca. einem Jahr der Dacia Logan MCV beim Auto-Bild-100.000 km Dauertest im vorderen Drittel aller jemals getesteten Autos, während zu dem Zeitpunkt unter den allerletzten 5 Fahrzeugen sich der VW Lupo, der VW Polo, der VW Touran und der VW Passat befanden...


----------



## tombrider (3. Februar 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Kanns nicht vielleicht auch sein das man mit günstigen Klamotten zurecht kommt? Gerade bei so Kleinzeugs wie Mützen, Shirts oder Kurzfingerhandschuhen kann man doch garnicht viel falsch machen und viele Markenteile sind auch das Geld nicht wert. Und wenn ich ein Trikot im Sommer 3 mal die Woche wasche ist es sowieso nach einer Saison durch. Egal ob teuer oder billig.



Ich habe Gore-Tex-Kleidung für über 500 Euro, und wenn es richtig eklig wird, bin ich schon ganz froh drum. "Klimamembran" ist sie nicht, auch darunter schwitze ich zu viel. Ein Baumwollhemd unter der Jacke, über dem Synthetik-Shirt, kann zu viel Schweiß aufnehmen. Ist bei noch weniger atmenden Jacken um so empfehlenswerter. Im Alltagsbetrieb fahre ich mit den billigen Jacken, Hosen und Trikots von Tchibo, Aldi & Co und bin immer wieder über die Langlebigkeit erstaunt. Sie werden zwar schnell schlabberig, unter aerodynamischen Gesichtspunkten eine Katastrophe, aber halten bei mir jahrelang. Und ich fahre auch zwei- bis dreimal die Woche je 2-3 Stunden.


----------



## motorsportfreak (3. Februar 2011)

svenji94 schrieb:


> Billig-Klamotten taugen nix. Weil Qualität kostet nun mal. Bei Billigteilen muss man immer deutliche Abstriche machen. Siehe BMW vs. Dacia.


 

Mein Beitrag:

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal dir Fr..... halten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brmpfl (3. Februar 2011)

Weshalb kann nicht einfach jeder die Klamotten anziehen die er mag?
Der Thread hier liest sich ein wenig wie ein Rechtfertigung für das Tragen von Kleidung von ...

Die Klamotten vom Lebensmitteldiscounter haben mit Sicherheit ihre Berechtigung. 
Allerdings sollte man sich die Dinger nicht schöner reden, als sie tatsächlich sind.


----------



## tombrider (3. Februar 2011)

brmpfl schrieb:


> Weshalb kann nicht einfach jeder die Klamotten anziehen die er mag?
> Der Thread hier liest sich ein wenig wie ein Rechtfertigung für das Tragen von Kleidung von ...
> 
> Die Klamotten vom Lebensmitteldiscounter haben mit Sicherheit ihre Berechtigung.
> Allerdings sollte man sich die Dinger nicht schöner reden, als sie tatsächlich sind.



Genau dafür soll dieser Thread u.a. sein. Wenn jede/r schreibt, warum er sich für dieses oder jenes Produkt entschieden hat, dann können alle anderen darüber nachdenken, ob sie diese Gründe nachvollziehen können.


----------



## dubbel (3. Februar 2011)

kauft man beim discounter, unterstützt man ausbeuterische praktiken, denn so billig kann keiner produzieren, ohne in der dritten welt jemanden auszubeuten, 
kauft man markenprodukte, hat man nen vogel, weil das zeug nie im leben so viel wert sein kann.


----------



## tombrider (3. Februar 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> kauft man beim discounter, unterstützt man ausbeuterische praktiken, denn so billig kann keiner produzieren, ohne in der dritten welt jemanden auszubeuten,
> kauft man markenprodukte, hat man nen vogel, weil das zeug nie im leben so viel wert sein kann.



Wenn man wüßte, daß teure Klamotten fair produziert werden, dann wäre das ein Argument. Kann man aber in den seltensten Fällen überprüfen.


----------



## CrossX (3. Februar 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> kauft man beim discounter, unterstützt man ausbeuterische praktiken, denn so billig kann keiner produzieren, ohne in der dritten welt jemanden auszubeuten,
> kauft man markenprodukte, hat man nen vogel, weil das zeug nie im leben so viel wert sein kann.



Gabs nicht vor ein paar Jahren so nen Skandal weil Adidas oder Reebok (weiß nicht mehr genau wers war) unter ganz üblen Arbeitsbedingungen in Bangladesch fertigen ließ?
Ich bin ja auch dafür, dass man fair produzierte Ware kauft, aber wie tomrider schon sagte, kann man es quasi nicht kontrollieren.


----------



## traffer (3. Februar 2011)

zumindest kann man sich hier ma informieren. und überhaupt wird ja durch medien das thema sensibilisiert.


----------



## Rhombus (3. Februar 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> kauft man beim discounter, unterstützt man ausbeuterische praktiken, denn so billig kann keiner produzieren, ohne in der dritten welt jemanden auszubeuten,
> kauft man markenprodukte, hat man nen vogel, weil das zeug nie im leben so viel wert sein kann.



Man kann auch teuer verkaufen und dabei Billig-Lohn-Länder ausbeuten!

Wo werden denn die Liteville-Rahmen und Syntace-Parts gebaut?

Meinst Du, son Rahmen kostet versteuert und verzollt mehr als 250,-??? Ich denke nicht!

Zum Thema Dacia Logan:
Der Logan ist ein Auto auf dem technischen Niveau des VW Golf II von Mitte der 80er.

Allerdings liegen da mehr als 20Jahre Entwicklung der Fertigungstechnik dazwischen, so dass dieser Wagen einfach besser sein muss!

Ein alter rutinierter Handwerker kann unter Garantie auch qualitativ hochwertigere Arbeit leisten, als ein Handwerker, der gerade aus der Lehre ist und die neusten Fachregeln befolgt.

Mein Bike hat eine rohloff, Hope Bremsen und eine XTR Kurbel. Und trotzdem fahre ich mit chinesicher Aldi-Wäsche. Weil die einfach funktioniert!

Und HellyHansen oder Nike oder wie sie alle heißen, lassen Ihre Artikel garantiert auch in diesen Ländern fertigen!!!

Sobald da nähmlich von fair trade gesprochen wird, kostet jedes Teil nochmal 20-50% mehr


----------



## tombrider (3. Februar 2011)

Der Dacia Logan hat die Technik vom Renault Megane aus den 90er Jahren, das war zu Zeiten des Golf III bzw. Golf IV. Er hat ABS, Airbag und erfüllt Euro 5, ist also mit einem Golf II nicht zu vergleichen. Du hast offensichtlich keine Ahnung, wovon Du schreibst.


----------



## Rhombus (3. Februar 2011)

Guck mal in den Spiegel! Ich habe wahrscheinlich schon mehr Motoren konstruiert und gebaut, als Du je gesehen hast!

In den 90ern gab es abgesehen von Xenon und ABS keine wirkliche Technikneuerung! Aber ABS gabs ja auch schon inden Achtzigern oder gar Siebzigern...

Es ist genau so, wie ich sage.
Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit adaptivem Kurvenlicht, Bremsassistenten und solchem Frums. Das gabs gabs schon in den 60ern.

Und ein Golf 3 ist einfach nur ein schlechterer Golf zwei! Achsen sind identisch, Motor Getriebe und die anderen Sachen auch. Sportlich gesehen wurden nur die Karosserieüberhänge vergrößert, was Ihn sportlich schlechter macht. Und dabei geht es absolut nicht um die Optik. Runde Autos gabs schon in den 20er Jahren.

Du darfst gerne nochmal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (3. Februar 2011)

Der klassische 1,6er, meistverkaufter Motor im Golf II, wurde nahezu unverändert seit den 70er Jahren gebaut, es handelt sich um einen Zweiventiler, der aus 1,6 Liter 75 PS erzeugt hat. Der MPV erreicht aus demselben Hubraum mit 4 Ventilen 40% mehr Leistung, nämlich 105 PS. Der Golf II wurde zunächst ohne Katalysator ausgeliefert. Die Verbrauchswerte des Golf II waren gemessen an seinen Fahrleistungen höher als die des deutlich größeren Dacia Logan. Der Logan hat selbst in seiner billigsten Variante ein ABS mit elektronischer Bremskraftverteilung und Bremsassistenten, drei Kopfstützen hinten, Wegfahrsperre, Airbag auf beiden Seiten, selbst ISOfix-Sitzbefestigungen. Gabs so beim Golf II nie.


----------



## tombrider (3. Februar 2011)

Ach ja, der Golf II hatte ja nichtmal ne Servolenkung serienmäßig, hatte ich beinahe schon vergessen. Das Ding war echt ne Grotte, verglichen mit einem Logan.


----------



## tombrider (3. Februar 2011)

Aber Du hast im Prinzip schon recht: Bis auf die Größe, die Motorleistung, die erhältliche Ausstattung (Standheizung ab Werk, Bordcomputer mit Verbrauchsanzeige usw.), die Sicherheitsfeatures und vieles andere praktisch ein Golf II. Zum Beispiel 4 Räder und ein Lenkrad. Und zuverlässig.


----------



## Rhombus (3. Februar 2011)

Und Du hast NICHTS verstanden! Aber spam ruhig weiter...


----------



## tombrider (3. Februar 2011)

Doch, ich habe verstanden, daß selbst Leute, die es besser wissen müßten, auf unsachliche Weise preiswerte Produkte schlecht machen wollen. Und hier schlicht Unsinn erzählen oder gar Lügen verbreiten.


----------



## dubbel (3. Februar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (3. Februar 2011)

Eben wenn ich keine Lidl Klamotten Kaufen wÃ¼rde wÃ¤hren die ja Arbeitslos und wer will das schon.
Also ich habe seit einigen Monaten die Langfinger Handschuhe von lidl in Gebrauch und bin damit auch recht zu frieden.
Bis jetzt ist nur eine Naht aufgegangen, das habe ich wieder geflickt, ansonsten halten sie bei Temperaturen ab -10Â° ganz gut warm und das fÃ¼r 5 â¬


----------



## Bikeschreck (3. Februar 2011)

svenji94 schrieb:


> Billig-Klamotten taugen nix. Weil Qualität kostet nun mal. Bei Billigteilen muss man immer deutliche Abstriche machen. Siehe BMW vs. Dacia.


Das kann man so auch nicht sehen. Wenn man im Handel tätig ist,dann lernt man gleich,dass man auf die Waren irgendwelche Faktoren drauf rechnen muss,damit man Gewinn macht. In diesem Gewinn muss die Miete des Ladens,der Lohn von Angestellten,alle Nebenkosten,Steuern,Rabatte und der eigentliche Gewinn drin sein. Bei Aldi sieht das ähnlich aus,nur Aldi hat eine andere Praxis. Der verkauft heute Waren,welche erst Wochen später beim Hersteller bezahlt werden. Dadurch kann das Geld angelegt werden,und bringt über den Zins Gewinn. Das manche Produkte bei einem Top-Hersteller hergestellt werden,ist nicht immer erkennbar. Ich kenne diese Praxis von einem Milchprodukt her,welches nur anders etikettiert wurde. Und ich rechne mal damit,dass es bei Bikeklamotten auch so ist. Heut fuhr ich bei -6°C mit dem Bike zur Arbeit,ca. 13 km. Bekleidung eben Aldi-Softshell + Regenjacke und -hose drüber. Null Problemo-aber jetzt kommt es. Meine super tolle Sturmhaube von Gore(teuer und gut) machte um die Nase Probleme. Entweder konnte ich nur schwer einatmen,weil sie verrutschte,oder beim Ausatmen beschlug die Brille. Upps,die ist ja von Specialized und war auch nicht billig!
Also Ihr seht,nicht alles,was billig ist,ist Mist. Ausserdem kann natürlich meine Sturmhaube auch nichts dazu,dass meine Nase vielleicht einen Zentimeter zu lang oder zu kurz ist. Überall muss man Kompromisse eingehen. Wenn ich ein Biker wäre,der im Jahr seine 5000-8000 km fahren würde,dann hätte ich bei der Bekleidung auch andere Prioritäten-gesetzt den Fall,ich hätte auch den Schotter dafür.
Und noch was zur Diskussion um Autos. Ich kenne den Manager eines großen deutschen Konzerns,der mit einem total verbeulten und verrosteten Fiat Panda auf dem Golfplatz erscheint. Der wird nur verlacht,hat aber das beste Handicap.
Der könnte sich 5 BMW leisten,braucht aber nicht mal einen.

Ich fand die Handschuhe vom Aldi für mich nicht ideal,sage aber nicht,dass sie nix taugen. Jeder sollte für sich das Beste raussuchen,ohne das andere zu verdammen.

Seid also wieder lieb zueinander!!!


----------



## tombrider (3. Februar 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Guck mal in den Spiegel! Ich habe wahrscheinlich schon mehr Motoren konstruiert und gebaut, als Du je gesehen hast!
> 
> In den 90ern gab es abgesehen von Xenon und ABS keine wirkliche Technikneuerung! Aber ABS gabs ja auch schon inden Achtzigern oder gar Siebzigern...
> 
> ...



Ich darf gerne nochmal? Dann bekommst Du hiermit noch eine kleine Nachhilfestunde in der Automobilgeschichte. Wenn Du wirklich in der Automobilindustrie tätig wärst, wüßtest Du das natürlich alles selbst, aber das bist Du nicht, oder Du müßtest gar keine Ahnung von dem haben, was Du tust oder erzählst. Was ich mir kaum vorstellen kann. Wie auch immer:
In den 90ern kam das erste GPS-gestützte Navi auf den Markt, ein Meilenstein, der das Autofahren bis heute nachhaltig verändert hat. Oder das ESP, auch eine sehr wichtige Erfindung. Das 3-Liter-Auto wurde erfunden (Eco-Golf, Audi A2 3L). Für Dich als Motorenentwickler wichtig: Der erste PKW mit Common-Rail-Einspritzung kam 1997 auf den Markt, ebenso der erste PKW mit Benzin-Direkteinspritzung. 
Es sind Leute wie Du mit ihren plakativen, undifferenzierten Äußerungen, die hilfreiche Themen wie dieses versauen. Wieso gehst Du nicht lieber Biken, anstatt uns mit Deinen platten, falschen Aussagen zu belästigen?


----------



## Rhombus (3. Februar 2011)

Wahnsinn! Fast 3h Recherche für diesen kleinen Text!


----------



## gwittmac (3. Februar 2011)

tombrider schrieb:


> Ich darf gerne nochmal? Dann bekommst Du hiermit noch eine kleine Nachhilfestunde in der Automobilgeschichte. Wenn Du wirklich in der Automobilindustrie tätig wärst, wüßtest Du das natürlich alles selbst, aber das bist Du nicht, oder Du müßtest gar keine Ahnung von dem haben, was Du tust oder erzählst. Was ich mir kaum vorstellen kann. Wie auch immer:
> In den 90ern kam das erste GPS-gestützte Navi auf den Markt, ein Meilenstein, der das Autofahren bis heute nachhaltig verändert hat. Oder das ESP, auch eine sehr wichtige Erfindung. Das 3-Liter-Auto wurde erfunden (Eco-Golf, Audi A2 3L). Für Dich als Motorenentwickler wichtig: Der erste PKW mit Common-Rail-Einspritzung kam 1997 auf den Markt, ebenso der erste PKW mit Benzin-Direkteinspritzung.
> Es sind Leute wie Du mit ihren plakativen, undifferenzierten Äußerungen, die hilfreiche Themen wie dieses versauen. Wieso gehst Du nicht lieber Biken, anstatt uns mit Deinen platten, falschen Aussagen zu belästigen?



Was hat das alles mit Klamotten vom Discounter zu tun? Jeder Idiot weiss, dass Dacia olle Renault-Technik ist. Kann weniger, kostet weniger, fertig. Jeder kann selbst entscheiden, ob er mehr braucht oder mit diesen Kübeln zufrieden ist.
Genau so ist es mit den Klamotten vom Discounter. Ich fahre um die 11.000 km im Jahr. Immer, wenn's bei Aldi Radklamotten gibt, hol ich mir welche. Witzigerweise sind die Teile immer anders. Mal hält eine Hose 5000 km, mal kann ich sie nach 500 entsorgen.
Ich habe echte Skrupel, diesen ganzen Asien-Kram zu kaufen, aber bei Klamotten gibt's nun mal keine Alternative. Ob da Gonzo, Assos, Gore, Löffler oder Sugoi draufsteht, letzendlich kommt alles aus Asien. Wenn die Klamotten also funktionieren, fahr ich mit "Aldi-Mode". Zugegebenermaßen gibt's allerdings auch komplette Ausfälle. Hauptsächlich die Reisverschlüsse gehen oft kaputt. Aber wenn man den Kassenzettel aufbewahrt, bekommt man auch ein Jahr später noch seine Kohle wieder, und zwar ohne Diskussionen. Wenn's bei Filiale A nicht klappt, fährt man halt drei Kilometer weiter zu Filiale B. Mein Fazit: Discounter-Klamotten können für den täglichen Gebrauch eine Alternative sein. Zum Eisdielen-Posen sind sie logischerweise sub-optimal.


----------



## tombrider (3. Februar 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Wahnsinn! Fast 3h Recherche für diesen kleinen Text!



Nicht nur für diesen kleinen Text, neinein. Das ist ja nur das wichtigste. Solche schönen Sachen wie bis 2010 höchste Sauger-Literleistung im Serien-PKW (Honda S2000), die für lange Zeit höchste überhaupt (Audi RS2), die bis heute stärksten 4Zylinder (Lotus Esprit und Porsche 968), den einzigen 18-Zylinder (Bugatti EB 18/3 Chiron), den ersten Serienwagen mit 600 PS (Aston Martin) hätte ich auch noch erwähnen können, alles aus den 90ern, aber das wäre dann vielleicht doch etwas zu off-topic. Und es hat inzwischen wohl auch ohne diese Beispiele wirklich jeder mitbekommen, daß Du überhaupt keine Ahnung von dem hast, was Du von Dir gibst.


----------



## Eddigofast (3. Februar 2011)

gwittmac schrieb:


> Jeder Idiot weiss, dass Dacia olle Renault-Technik ist. Kann weniger, kostet weniger, fertig. Jeder kann selbst entscheiden, ob er mehr braucht oder mit diesen Kübeln zufrieden ist.
> 
> Genau so ist es mit den Klamotten vom Discounter........ Mein Fazit: Discounter-Klamotten können für den täglichen Gebrauch eine Alternative sein. Zum Eisdielen-Posen sind sie logischerweise sub-optimal.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Eddigofast (3. Februar 2011)

tombrider schrieb:


> Nicht nur für diesen kleinen Text, neinein. Das ist ja nur das wichtigste. Solche schönen Sachen wie die bis höchste Sauger-Literleistung im Serien-PKW (Honda S2000), die höchste überhaupt (Audi RS2), die bis heute stärksten 4Zylinder (Lotus Esprit und Porsche 968), den einzigen 18-Zylinder (Bugatti EB 18/3 Chiron), den ersten Serienwagen mit 600 PS (Aston Martin) hätte ich auch noch erwähnen können, alles aus den 90ern, aber das wäre dann vielleicht doch etwas zu off-topic. Und es hat inzwischen wohl auch ohne diese Beispiele wirklich jeder mitbekommen, daß Du überhaupt keine Ahnung von dem hast, was Du von Dir gibst.



Dem allerdings auch nicht!


----------



## Erich17 (3. Februar 2011)

gwittmac schrieb:


> Was hat das alles mit Klamotten vom Discounter zu tun? Jeder Idiot weiss, dass Dacia olle Renault-Technik ist. Kann weniger, kostet weniger, fertig. Jeder kann selbst entscheiden, ob er mehr braucht oder mit diesen Kübeln zufrieden ist.
> Genau so ist es mit den Klamotten vom Discounter. Ich fahre um die 11.000 km im Jahr. Immer, wenn's bei Aldi Radklamotten gibt, hol ich mir welche. Witzigerweise sind die Teile immer anders. Mal hält eine Hose 5000 km, mal kann ich sie nach 500 entsorgen.
> Ich habe echte Skrupel, diesen ganzen Asien-Kram zu kaufen, aber bei Klamotten gibt's nun mal keine Alternative. Ob da Gonzo, Assos, Gore, Löffler oder Sugoi draufsteht, letzendlich kommt alles aus Asien. Wenn die Klamotten also funktionieren, fahr ich mit "Aldi-Mode". Zugegebenermaßen gibt's allerdings auch komplette Ausfälle. Hauptsächlich die Reisverschlüsse gehen oft kaputt. Aber wenn man den Kassenzettel aufbewahrt, bekommt man auch ein Jahr später noch seine Kohle wieder, und zwar ohne Diskussionen. Wenn's bei Filiale A nicht klappt, fährt man halt drei Kilometer weiter zu Filiale B. Mein Fazit: Discounter-Klamotten können für den täglichen Gebrauch eine Alternative sein. Zum Eisdielen-Posen sind sie logischerweise sub-optimal.



Genau die gleiche Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht undwerde weiterhin Aldi,Tschibo und Lidl kaufen. Auch ich hab teueres GORE, NALINI, SKINS und Craft - Zeugs, aber ich bin von den Teilen von den Discounters auch überzeugt.


----------



## Harvester (4. Februar 2011)

tombrider schrieb:


> Nicht nur für diesen kleinen Text, neinein. Das ist ja nur das wichtigste. Solche schönen Sachen wie bis 2010 höchste Sauger-Literleistung im Serien-PKW (Honda S2000), die für lange Zeit höchste überhaupt (Audi RS2), die bis heute stärksten 4Zylinder (Lotus Esprit und Porsche 968), den einzigen 18-Zylinder (Bugatti EB 18/3 Chiron), den ersten Serienwagen mit 600 PS (Aston Martin) hätte ich auch noch erwähnen können, alles aus den 90ern, aber das wäre dann vielleicht doch etwas zu off-topic. Und es hat inzwischen wohl auch ohne diese Beispiele wirklich jeder mitbekommen, daß Du überhaupt keine Ahnung von dem hast, was Du von Dir gibst.


 
Und nichts davon ist mehr zeitgemäß *hust*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (4. Februar 2011)

gwittmac schrieb:


> Was hat das alles mit Klamotten vom Discounter zu tun?



_*Frage ich mich auch. Vielleicht besprecht Ihr Autothemen in einem Autoforum oder im KTWR?! 

Und hört auf, Euch anzupissen! Oder ist das mal wieder einer der Wettstreits "Wer kann am weitesten?*_


----------



## Bikeschreck (6. Februar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> _*Frage ich mich auch. Vielleicht besprecht Ihr Autothemen in einem Autoforum oder im KTWR?!
> 
> Und hört auf, Euch anzupissen! Oder ist das mal wieder einer der Wettstreits "Wer kann am weitesten?*_



So kann man es auch sagen!!!
Ich freue mich schon auf morgen früh 6:00 Uhr,wenn mich die Aldihose zur Arbeit bringt.


----------



## almspezi (7. Februar 2011)

servus, ich gebe meinen senf auch mal dazu.
Sicher kann man keine zbsp. Aldi Radhose mit einem confort oder gar classik polster mit einer pro und race polster vergleichen!!!Das vergessen viele hier!und die sachen die es bei aldo und co, noch dazu für den preis gibt, was wied da diskutiert?ich habe für die lange herbst Hose 10 Euro bei aldi bezahlt und wenn die nicht mehr ist, was solls?!aber das ist wie beim essen man möchte ein öko bauernfleisch zum preis von discounterware.i habe auch radkleidung von anderen herstellern, ob der preis allerdings da immer gerechtfetigt ist ist fraglich.
Fazit- immer einsatz geld und nutzen abschätzen.
ps für rechtschreibfehler übernehme ich keine haftung!


----------



## qbi79 (8. Februar 2011)

Habe 2 Hosen mit blauen Polstern von Aldi, die sind wirklich SEHR GUT,,, merkt man ab 30-40km auf dem Sattel... 

Die teuren Sachen halten nicht immer was Sie versprechen, mit Gore Produkten habe ich jedoch meistens gute Erfahrungen gemacht, meine Gore Softshell Windstopper Hose für den Winter ist einfach der Hammer...
Der Preis ist aber meisten sehr hoch...

Die Merino Longsleeves die es bei Aldi gab (20), sind nicht so toll, die kratzen sehr auf der Haut... da muss man wohl etwas mehr Geld ausgeben, damit man was vernünftiges hat, habe 2 Longsleeves 100% Merino Wolle von The North Face die sind Top...

Es gibt auch bestimmt Marken, die teuren Schrott verkaufen...

Habe eine Hose von Craft (~100 herum), die beim ersten Tragen an der Wade gerissen ist... folglich SCHROTT 

Grüsse


----------



## CrossX (8. Februar 2011)

qbi79 schrieb:


> ....die beim ersten Tragen an der Wade gerissen ist... folglich SCHROTT



Oder zu dicke Waden


----------



## lulu42 (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo Ihr,

nun ich lese immer mal wieder gern eure Erfahrungsberichte und mich erstaunt es  mal wieder, wenn nach "Alternativen" von teuren Produkten gefragt wird. Egal ob bei Fragen zu "preiswerten" Bekleidungssachen" oder "Radkauf"

Ich denke man sollte nicht gleich "angepisst" werden wenn man nach preiswerteren Varianten fragt.

meine Erfahrung von Discounterbekleidung ist aber nicht wirklich die Beste. Die Hosen fallen meistens viel zu groß aus und schlabbern schnell aus. Das Material ist für mich auch nicht das Optimalste, sodass ich persönlich dann doch lieber auf teurere Modelle zugreife. (Hält einfach länger , auch nach mehreren Wäschen)  Regenbekleidung z.B von Lidl, kann man getrost kaufen, wenn man nicht unbedingt 5 Stunden durch Regen fahren möchte. Die Optik ist Geschmackssache. 
Bei den normalen Bike Trikots muss ich sagen merke ich nicht wirklich einen großen Unterschied. Ob teure Markenprodukte oder Discounterware, beides finde ich fängt schnell an zu muffeln ;-)  - da ist die beste Variante zu "Merino" zu greifen... aber leider sehr teuer.  

Ich denke für jeden Biker und jeden Geldbeutel ist eben was zu bekommen. Und was nutzt teure Bekleidung und teure Bikes, wenn diese nur 3 mal im Jahr aus der Garage geholt werden ;-) aber jedem eben das "Seine"

l.g


----------



## VG_Stb (13. Februar 2011)

lulu42 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr,
> 
> nun ich lese immer mal wieder gern eure Erfahrungsberichte und mich erstaunt es mal wieder, wenn nach "Alternativen" von teuren Produkten gefragt wird. Egal ob bei Fragen zu "preiswerten" Bekleidungssachen" oder "Radkauf"
> 
> ...


Mit den Hosen, da gebe ich dir Recht, aber das mit den Regenjacken kannste vergessen, habe schon 2x bei Lidel eine Regenjacke fürs Biken gekauft, 2009 und 2010 und bei beiden Modellen das selbe, nach ca. 10 min waren die vollgesaugt und ich Nass bis auf die Haut.


----------



## lulu42 (13. Februar 2011)

;-) naja das man nass bis auf die Haut ist, sollte natürlich bei ner Regenjacke (auch wenn sie aus dem "Discounter" ist), nicht Sinn und Zweck sein. Würde ich glatt zurück bringen. 
Habe mir Weihnachten eine neue Regenjacke von "Vaude" geleistet. Mal schau´n was sie verspricht. Der Verkäufer hat Sie jedenfalls hoch angepriesen ;-)


----------



## Bikeschreck (13. Februar 2011)

> Habe mir Weihnachten eine neue Regenjacke von "Vaude" geleistet. Mal schau´n was sie verspricht.



Kannst ja hier mal nach einer Regenfahrt Deine Erfahrung posten,da ich auch eine Jacke von Vaude bevorzugen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VG_Stb (13. Februar 2011)

@Bikeschreck
Nach den Zwei Regenjacken von Lidl habe ich mir eine von Movecs geholt, und  bin damit zu 100% zufrieden


----------



## CrossX (15. Februar 2011)

Bikeschreck schrieb:


> Kannst ja hier mal nach einer Regenfahrt Deine Erfahrung posten,da ich auch eine Jacke von Vaude bevorzugen würde.



Ich habe ne Vaude Regenjacke. Weiß nur gerade nicht welches Modell. Hat auf jeden Fall letztes Jahr 260 gekostet. Die ist wirklich zu 110% Wasserdicht, hat ein super kleines Packmaß und ist sehr gut verarbeitet. 
Der einzige Wehrmutstropfen ist, dass die Atmungsaktivität unter der hohen Dichtheit etwas leidet. Man schwitzt schon recht stark drin. 
Im Nachhinein würde ich mir nicht nochmal so eine teure Regenjacke holen.


----------



## motorsportfreak (15. Februar 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> ...Die ist wirklich zu 110% Wasserdicht, hat ein super kleines Packmaß und ist sehr gut verarbeitet.
> Der einzige Wehrmutstropfen ist, dass die Atmungsaktivität unter der hohen Dichtheit etwas leidet. Man schwitzt schon recht stark drin.
> Im Nachhinein würde ich mir nicht nochmal so eine teure Regenjacke holen.


 
Das Problem habe ich bei meiner 15,- Decathlon Jacke auch! Verarbeitung halt nicht so gut wie Vaude!


----------



## CrossX (15. Februar 2011)

Es war ja meine Hoffnung, dass es bei so einer sauteuren Hightechjacke besser ist. Aber wirklich zufriedenstellend ist das mit der Jacke  auch nicht. 
Ich nehme an das 100%ige Regendichtheit und Atmungsaktivität nicht machbar ist. 
Dafür kann man halt 3 Stunden durch den Regen fahren ohne von außen nass zu werden.


----------



## Bikeschreck (15. Februar 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich nehme an das 100%ige Regendichtheit und Atmungsaktivität nicht machbar ist.
> Dafür kann man halt 3 Stunden durch den Regen fahren ohne von außen nass zu werden.


Das ist schon ein Problem,man muss vermutlich abschätzen,ob man so lange im Regen fahren will. Wenn man an grösseren Events(Alpencross,etc.) teilnehmen will,sollte man aber nicht sparen. Ich werde aber als Freizeitbiker nur die Sparvariante wählen. Erst mal *Danke schön!* für Euer Feedback.


----------



## Haremhab (16. Februar 2011)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Man kann auch teuer verkaufen und dabei Billig-Lohn-Länder ausbeuten!
> 
> Wo werden denn die Liteville-Rahmen und Syntace-Parts gebaut?
> 
> ...



Liebe dubbel, liebe rhombus,
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nZMPBMhfNc&feature=related"]YouTube        - Katze im Tierheim rastet aus[/nomedia]vertragt euch bitte. Egal wie man es dreht und wendet,  so oder so wird man über den tisch gezogen. Die teile (auch die marken) werden doch allesamt für einen bruchteil des verkaufspreises produziert und hier für teures geld verkauft. ich oute mich hiermit auch als aldi/lidl käufer, denn wer ist denn so naiv und gibt für diese heillos überteuerten markenprodukte die 100, 200, 300 ... oder mehr aus und finanziert damit den Händlern, auch den Produzenten direkt ihre Champganerparties? Von diesem Geld sieht der Chinese oder Bangladeshi nur einen Bruchteil. Nein, das mache ich nicht mit. Die können ruhig feiern, aber nicht auf meine Kosten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (16. Februar 2011)

Jeder kann sich das kaufen was er gerne möchte. 

Aldi Süd hat ab Montag den 21.2. 2011 einige interessante Sachen:
Aldi Sued 21.2.2011
Motorrad Unterwäsche, Outdoorjacke, Mikrofleecejacke, Trekkingsocken, Trekkingstiefel, ...
Der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt und das ein oder andere probiere ich mal an.


----------



## woltemd (17. Februar 2011)

Haremhab schrieb:


> Liebe dubbel, liebe rhombus,
> YouTube - Katze im Tierheim rastet ausvertragt euch bitte. Egal wie man es dreht und wendet, so oder so wird man über den tisch gezogen. Die teile (auch die marken) werden doch allesamt für einen bruchteil des verkaufspreises produziert und hier für teures geld verkauft. ich oute mich hiermit auch als aldi/lidl käufer, denn wer ist denn so naiv und gibt für diese heillos überteuerten markenprodukte die 100, 200, 300 ... oder mehr aus und finanziert damit den Händlern, auch den Produzenten direkt ihre Champganerparties? Von diesem Geld sieht der Chinese oder Bangladeshi nur einen Bruchteil. Nein, das mache ich nicht mit. Die können ruhig feiern, aber nicht auf meine Kosten!


 
Ich kann die Hersteller von Markenkleidung in diesem Zusammenhang wirklich nicht verstehen........wie kann es bei diesen Gewinnspannen auf den letzten Cent Herstellungskosten ankommen? Nach Möglichkeit schaue ich mir das Herstellungsland auf jeden Fall an und lasse die Sachen ggfs. liegen. Wenn die Preisunterschiede einigermaßen im Rahmen liegen, bin ich immer bereit zu lokalen Produkten zu greifen. Marken die in D oder EU produzieren sollten m. E. ruhig damit werben, schon allein um damit ein Bewußtsein bei den Konsumenten zu erzeugen.


----------



## Sardic (17. Februar 2011)

Haremhab schrieb:


> Liebe dubbel, liebe rhombus,
> YouTube        - Katze im Tierheim rastet ausvertragt euch bitte. Egal wie man es dreht und wendet,  so oder so wird man über den tisch gezogen. Die teile (auch die marken) werden doch allesamt für einen bruchteil des verkaufspreises produziert und hier für teures geld verkauft. ich oute mich hiermit auch als aldi/lidl käufer, denn wer ist denn so naiv und gibt für diese heillos überteuerten markenprodukte die 100, 200, 300 ... oder mehr aus und finanziert damit den Händlern, auch den Produzenten direkt ihre Champganerparties? Von diesem Geld sieht der Chinese oder Bangladeshi nur einen Bruchteil. Nein, das mache ich nicht mit. Die können ruhig feiern, aber nicht auf meine Kosten!


ICh arbeite bei nem Händler und glaub mir,es bleibt dem händler wenig nach abzug der Kosten.Hab das mal ausgerechnet und war echt geschockt.


----------



## lulu42 (18. Februar 2011)

Bikeschreck schrieb:


> Ich werde aber als Freizeitbiker nur die Sparvariante wählen. Erst mal *Danke schön!* für Euer Feedback.


 
Hi Bikerschreck,

ich denk man kann da als Freizeitbiker echt nicht viel verkehrt machen und wie gesagt wenn man nicht Stundenlang durch Regen radeln möchte, reicht das auch. Die Erfahrung ob die "Jacke" dir dann aussreicht, kannste eh nur selber machen und immer noch zu einem "teureren" Modell greifen ;-)

Übrigens bin ich bis Dato mit meiner Vaude Regenjacke sehr zufrieden und bin bis jetzt auch immer trocken Heim gekommen. Bin aber auch nicht wirklich der " Dauer-Regenfahrer"


----------



## svenji94 (24. Februar 2011)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Jeder kann sich das kaufen was er gerne möchte.
> 
> Aldi Süd hat ab Montag den 21.2. 2011 einige interessante Sachen:
> Aldi Sued 21.2.2011
> ...


 
Danke, für den Hinweis, den brauch ich aber nicht. Mein Dad geht arbeiten da muss ich nicht mit so Billig-Klamotten rumgurken.


----------



## Dreh (24. Februar 2011)

svenji94 schrieb:


> Danke, für den Hinweis, den brauch ich aber nicht. Mein Dad geht arbeiten da muss ich nicht mit so Billig-Klamotten rumgurken.



Ach wie süß...noch von Papis Taschengeld abhängig und hier den Krösus spielen wollen...


----------



## Bikeschreck (24. Februar 2011)

svenji94 schrieb:


> Mein Dad geht arbeiten da muss ich nicht mit so Billig-Klamotten rumgurken.



*Der war gut,hat mir heut abend noch gefehlt.
Na gut,geh ich morgen früh doch arbeiten,dann kann ich es meinem Jungen auch reinschieben.
*


----------



## kube (24. Februar 2011)

svenji94 schrieb:


> Danke, für den Hinweis, den brauch ich aber nicht. Mein Dad geht arbeiten da muss ich nicht mit so Billig-Klamotten rumgurken.



Mal sehen ob du in 10 Jahren immernoch so grosskotzig daher laberst wenn dein Daddy dir nicht mehr alles in deinen Allerwerstesten steckt ,denn Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall


----------



## Enrgy (24. Februar 2011)

dont´t feed the Dosenbrot-Troll!!!


----------



## Adam1987 (24. Februar 2011)

svenji94 schrieb:


> Danke, für den Hinweis, den brauch ich aber nicht. Mein Dad geht arbeiten da muss ich nicht mit so Billig-Klamotten rumgurken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntaresH (9. März 2011)

Montag gibts wieder Radklamotten bei Lidl...mal schauen...denke ich werde mir wieder ein paar Handschuhe holen sowie ne kurze Hose...neuerdings gibts sogar Licht...mit Akkus und Ladeteil...


----------



## 122kg (9. März 2011)

AntaresH schrieb:


> Montag gibts wieder Radklamotten bei Lidl...mal schauen...denke ich werde mir wieder ein paar Handschuhe holen sowie ne kurze Hose...neuerdings gibts sogar Licht...mit Akkus und Ladeteil...


 
Das würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht machen. Ich habe bisher nur schlechtes von diesen Sachen gehört. Außerdem ist es krass peinlich, mit so Billig-Klamotten durch die Gegend zu fahren.


----------



## AntaresH (9. März 2011)

Ich weiß ja...schäme ich auch immer unglaublich dabei....hoffe immer wieder, das mich da keiner sieht...


----------



## J.O (9. März 2011)

Kenne ich, ich hole immer meinen alten Polo raus der Garage damit mich da keiner im MB sieht.


----------



## traffer (9. März 2011)

machs wie ich: ich häng immer n gefaketes preisschild dran. das stärkt unheimlich das selbstbewusstsein!


----------



## Enrgy (9. März 2011)

J.O schrieb:


> Kenne ich, ich hole immer meinen alten Polo raus der Garage damit mich da keiner im MB sieht.



Bei uns stand letztens sogar ein Aston Martin auf dem Aldi Parkplatz . 
War aber bestimmt der Zweitwagen vom Filialleiter, weil sein Dacia zur Inspektion war


----------



## Sascha31 (9. März 2011)

Ich hatte mir im letzten jahr zwei trägerhosen dort gekauft,sind nich das wahre. Saugen sich voll und geben die feuchtigkeit kaum ab. Zum citygurken sind sie ja zu gebrauchen,aber für mehr defintiv nicht.


----------



## AntaresH (9. März 2011)

weiÃt du Sascha das ist so...ich hab ein Seil fÃ¼r die Alb zum Klettern fÃ¼r 20â¬ und dann ein Seil zum Klettern an der Zugspitze fÃ¼r 100â¬....naaaa merkst was....


----------



## J.O (9. März 2011)

Du wohnst in den Bergen ?  
Stimmt aber, mir haben die Handschuhe zumindest guten dienst getan, um 0Â° C ausreichend warm und fÃ¼r 5 â¬ kann man nichts sagen. Bei Hosen und Jacken greifen ich lieber zu den gÃ¼nstigen Sachen aus dem SportgeschÃ¤ft, da kann ich das wenigstens in ruhe anprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntaresH (9. März 2011)

so gehts mir auch...Handschuhe fürs normale Biken bei normale Temperaturen....starke minusgrade ziehe ich dann z.b auch lieber Röckl oder Mammut vor!höhere anforderungen im sport auch höhere anforderungen bei den Klamotten!


----------



## bjb (9. März 2011)

also mir sind die aldi windstopperhandschuhe viel zu warm...beim biken und beim wandern


----------



## Daywalker1977 (10. März 2011)

Bin mit dieser Funktionsunterwäsche von "Crivit" ganz zufrieden, für den preis kann man echt nicht meckern die ganzen hochpreisigen Sachen sind Teilweise nicht zu rechtfertigen vom Preis her..... also wie gesagt die Unterwäsche ist echt ok.


----------



## Lachsack (12. März 2011)

Daywalker1977 schrieb:


> Bin mit dieser Funktionsunterwäsche von "Crivit" ganz zufrieden



Ich auch. Werde sie auch wieder kaufen.


----------



## qbi79 (13. März 2011)

Was man auch beachten sollte, ich glaube ich habe noch keinen einzigen wirklichen "unabhängigen, wenn es denn noch soetwas gibt" TEST zu jeglicher Bekleidung gelesen / gesehen... in dem die Sachen unter konstanten und gleichen Testbedingungen getestet und miteinander Verglichen werden. Die meisten Sachen verkaufen sich über gutes Marketing und subjektive Eindrücke der Nutzer, viele Leute sind der Meinung, dass "hoher Preis = gute Qualität"  bedeutet, was definitv nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (13. März 2011)

AntaresH schrieb:


> so gehts mir auch...Handschuhe fÃ¼rs normale Biken bei normale Temperaturen....starke minusgrade ziehe ich dann z.b auch lieber RÃ¶ckl oder Mammut vor!hÃ¶here anforderungen im sport auch hÃ¶here anforderungen bei den Klamotten!



Bei mir genau umgedreht. Dicke wattierte Ski-Handschuhe von Lidl fÃ¼r 7,99 fÃ¼r 0 bis -10Â° unglaublich gut und die teuren Craft Bike Siberian Glove fÃ¼r 35 Eus im Angebot (angeblich so toll) taugen bis maximal 0Â° und saugen sich bei NÃ¤sse unangenehm mit Wasser auf. Besser sind Arbeitshandschuhe von Snickers fÃ¼r 25â¬..

@gbi...genau TESTS...da geb ich nicht mehr viel drauf.
Meine Super-Handschuhe: ;-)
http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_craft_siberian_p93549.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qbi79 (13. März 2011)

UNABHÄNGIGE TESTS ,,, alle diese Zeitschriften sind an Werbung gebunden, somit nicht unabhängig...


----------



## Vanillathunder (13. März 2011)

Selbst wenn die sachen es bringen sollten, das bekommst du für den preis Teilweise Markenware für Preis. Soll nicht heissen das Aldi/Lidl schlechte Quali hat. Aber wenn man mal nen bisschen auf Schnäppchenjagd ist (vorallem im Netz) dann bekommt auch gute Markenquali für wenig geld.


----------



## nkaputnik (14. März 2011)

Mit der Funktionsunterwäsche von Crivit (ab heute auch wieder beim Lidl) habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Das Coolmax Sitzpolster der Bike-Unterhose ist sehr schön straff, dauerelastisch und hochwertig verarbeitet. Hab mir wegen des Preises letztes Jahr zwei Stück fürs Spinning und zum kaputtschreddern gekauft, letztdendlich bin ich aber damit dann meinen Alpencross gefahren und dafür schreddere ich jetzt meine Protective und Scott Unterbüchsen.

Für 9 das absolute Schnäppchen! 
Aber nicht verwechseln, das Polser der normalen Radlerhose beim Lidl ist wirklich absoluter Schrott...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. März 2011)

Der Helm scheint ein Cratoni C-daily zu sein...sieht auf jeden Fall sehr sehr ähnlich aus....

...sind übrigens meistens Cratoni Helme bei Lidl. Den Tremor gabs vor paar Jahren auch für ca. 20% des ehemaligen UVP....


----------



## xTr3Me (14. März 2011)

War gerade meim Lidl und hab mir ne Unterhose+Unterhemd geholt. Die QualitÃ¤t erscheint mir sehr gut, nicht nur fÃ¼r den Preis. Ein Ã¤lteres Funktionsunterhemd vom Lidl hatte ich gestern erst wieder in Verwendung und war sehr zufrieden. Das Material des neuen Unterhemds erscheint mir stellenweise Ã¤hnlich, aber etwas wertiger vom AnfassgefÃ¼hl. Morgen oder Ãbermorgen wird getestet. 
Hab mir dazu noch den Sattel gekauft xD - schlechter als mein jetziger kann er kaum sein. Das Teil wiegt ca 350g. Also ca 100g mehr als die SÃ¤ttel aus der 80â¬ Liga, die damit auch das 10fache kosten


----------



## 3radfahrer (14. März 2011)

Zweimal im Jahr geht hier die Diskussion los wenn die Klamotten wieder bei den Discountern auftauchen. Das ist immer das gleiche :kotz:

Einigen wir uns einfach darauf das es spitzen Klamotten sind. Alles super und ähnlich wie die teueren Sachen im Bikemarkt.

Ich kauf mir demnächst auch das Cyco-Bike. Das Material ist ja auch Alu! Ist auch supergut und ich hab jede Menge Geld gespart. 

MFG

P.S.: Bitte nicht so ernst nehmen.


----------



## Deleted 92748 (16. März 2011)

Moin, hab am Montag 2 Paar "Crivit Fahrradhandschuhe" gekauft.
Die Paßform ist ok, Ausziehilfe, Rotzbremse am Daumen, aber ...
die Teile stinken unangenehm.
Wenn das so bleibt, gehen die Teile zurück zum Feinkost-L.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## xTr3Me (16. März 2011)

Schmeiss die doch mal in die Wäsche?


----------



## brmpfl (16. März 2011)

3radfahrer schrieb:


> Zweimal im Jahr geht hier die Diskussion los wenn die Klamotten wieder bei den Discountern auftauchen. Das ist immer das gleiche :kotz:
> 
> Einigen wir uns einfach darauf das es spitzen Klamotten sind. Alles super und ähnlich wie die teueren Sachen im Bikemarkt.
> 
> ...



...ich habe sogar eine frappierende Ähnlichkeit zwischen den Aldi-Bikes und denen von Speiseeis festgestellt: Die haben ALLE! 2 Räder und einen Lenker. 
Das würde doch bedeuten, die Aldi-Bikes sind umgelabelte Speiseeis-Bikes


----------



## chris4711 (16. März 2011)

Hab meiner Freundin das Lidl Trikot gekauft. Gefällt ihr. Ob die Funktion ganz OK ist wie manche hier positiv berichten oder man zu viel schwitzt muß sie dann selbst testen 
Die Sitzpolster in den Hosen find ich aber mal wirklich überflüssig. So wie früher das Löschpapier in den Schulheften - das is ja gar nix behaupte ich mal ohne eine anprobiert zu haben. Hätte man gleich weglassen können.
Da bekommt sie (hat noch sehr wenig Ausstattung) wohl doch was ordentliches... aber ob das beim fahren erlaubt ist? 8 Euro Trikot + z.B. ca. 70 Euro Hose?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. März 2011)

...ist erlaubt! 
Ich bin gestern auch mit LIDL-Trikot unterwegs gewesen. Da es aber noch das 2008er Design war, kann ich gar nicht mehr sagen, wie teuer es war? 9,99? Ist die Langarm-Version. 
Das passte hervorragend zu einem Bike, dessen Rahmen als Auslaufmodell aktuell 1655.- Euro kostet und das mit kompletter XTR ausgestattet ist. 
Zum Glück hat mich keiner gesehen, denn die Trails, die ich gefahren bin, kommen die Jungs mit ihren "Würfel- und Geisterbikes" und ihren 100 Euro Trikots gar nicht hoch und runter...

PS: ich hab auch schon teure Trikots bzw. Unterhemden ausprobiert, aber auch da ist wie beim Discounter-Kram BEI MIR immer wieder faszinierend, wie wenig die Teile funktionieren. Klatschnass ist bei mir alles!

Einzig beim Sitzpolster mach ich keine Kompromisse Das kann über wohl oder wehe bei der Tour entscheiden.


----------



## Goldi03421 (16. März 2011)

Gibt also aktuell bei Lidl Radklamotten...wie schauts bei Aldi aktuell aus? Auch schon im Sortiment?


----------



## Gudyo (16. März 2011)

Für jeden dummen Spruch hier im Forum 1 Cent und ich könnte Lidl kaufen
Peinlich sind Leute im Assos Raceoutfit die ne 20 Meter Rampe hochschieben weil sie keinen schmackes unter den exclusiven Klamotten haben. 
Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist voll OK, die Trägerhosen und die Bikehandschuhe kauf ich mir alle 2 Jahre neu, dann haben die soviele Laufmaschen und Risse vom Brombeerstrauchgestrüpp(geiles Wort) das sie wech können. Da tun 20 Euro auch nicht weh!


----------



## xXJojoXx (16. März 2011)

Hey,
@Goldi03421: Nein bei Aldi gibt es noch nichts. Kannst ja hier www.aldi.de mal ab und zu reinschauen oder dir gleich einen Newsletter abonnieren, wenn du es für nötig hälst 
Grüße
Jojo


----------



## Goldi03421 (16. März 2011)

Danke JoJo. Nein halt ich nicht für nötig. Da reicht es hier im Forum zu schauen


----------



## mystik-1 (16. März 2011)

stinken?
liegt vielleicht an der Daumenrotzbremse..waschen wäre gut


----------



## AntaresH (16. März 2011)

also ich habe mir au 2 paar Handschuhe geholt...bei mir stinkt nix...vielleicht haste die anprobiert und dann deine Eier gerichtet....


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. März 2011)

...wenigstens hat er vorher die Handschuhe angezogen

Aber zumindest ALDI tauscht bei sowas anstandslos um...also wenn sie stinken, ohne die Klöten gerichtet zu haben...bei LIDL weiß ich nicht, wie die da sind.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. März 2011)

lol 

Hatte heute mal das Unterhemd an, das trägt sich soweit sehr angenehm. Schweiß wird nach außen transportiert, aber auch nicht 100%. Aber es ist durchaus angenehm. Bei 10-13° mit Trikot und Softshell drüber fühlt man sich sehr wohl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 92748 (16. März 2011)

Hm, ich hab da nix mit gerichtet, wird wohl einer der chinesischen Sklaven gewesen sein.
Die Handschuhe kommen in die Wäsche, definitiv


----------



## pixel01 (16. März 2011)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Danke JoJo. Nein halt ich nicht für nötig. Da reicht es hier im Forum zu schauen




Kommt drauf an was Du suchst. Bei Aldi Nord waren am 10.3 Hosen, Trikots und Jacken im Angebot.
Allerdings waren es keine engen Radhosen sondern weite mit Innenhose.


----------



## xXJojoXx (16. März 2011)

Hey,
ich hab mir jetzt auch Handschuhe und Hose gekauft. 
Auch bei mir stinken die Handschuhe wie Sa*! Die schlafen heute Nacht auf dem Balkon und gehen morgen auf jeden Fall in die WÃ¤sche! Die QualitÃ¤t ist nicht der Hammer aber was will man fÃ¼r 3â¬ erwarten ? 
Aber die Hose gefÃ¤llt mir! Habe sie zwar noch nicht anprobiert aber ich denke, die dÃ¼rfte vÃ¶llig in Ordnung sein.
GrÃ¼Ãe
Jojo


----------



## Sturmkorp (16. März 2011)

Aldi, Lidl :kotz:


----------



## xXJojoXx (16. März 2011)

Hi,
ist nur meine persönliche Meinung:
Unbegründete Behauptungen finde ich schwach !
Gruß
Jojo


----------



## xTr3Me (16. März 2011)

Hm meine 3â¬ Handschuhe von Aldi halten jetzt schon ein halbes Jahr und das bei intensiver Benutzung. Finde es schon beeindruckend fÃ¼r den Preis. Selbst wenn die nur ein Jahr gesamt halten.. die 30â¬ Dinger liefere ich auch nach kurzer Zeit. Hab noch ein paar XTR Handschuhe die haben den Winter kaum Ã¼berstanden, der Handballenbereich ist komplett aufgeriffelt und lÃ¶st sich wohl bald komplett auf. Die haben immerhin ne UVP von 40 oder 45â¬ wenn ich mich gerade nicht tÃ¤usche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (16. März 2011)

Bei mir kommen auch nur noch Billighandschuhe ins Haus. Hab bis jetzt noch kein Modell gefunden was mehr als eine Saison durchgehalten hat. Hab schon FOX, 661, Maloja und Gore durch. Preis zwischen 35 und 65 Euro.
Bei regelmäßigem Gebrauch geben immer irgendwo die Nähte auf oder das Material wird nach mehrmaligem waschen dünn. 
Also kauf ich auch nur noch Handschuhe bis maximal 20 Euro. 
Die Modelle vom Discounter hab bis jetzt nicht gekauft weil ich sie optisch eher unschön finde.


----------



## DiggaBiker (16. März 2011)

Ich kaufe mir keine Billigkleidung. Weil ich nicht Kinderarbeit oder die Ausbeutung von ArbeiterInnen in der 3. Welt fördern möchte. Sowas ist echt mies! 

Wenn die Arbeiter anständig bezahlt werden, dann kostet das Endprodukt nun mal ein paar Euro mehr. 

http://www.derwesten.de/waz/Textil-...eit-in-der-Produktion-nicht-aus-id277214.html


----------



## xTr3Me (16. März 2011)

Woher weisst du denn dass das Zeug von Lidl und/oder Aldi von Kindern hergestellt wird?


----------



## xXJojoXx (16. März 2011)

Hey,
hab mal etwas nachgeschaut und dabei das heraus gefunden: http://verantwortung.aldi-sued.de/verantwortung/html/soziale_verantwortung.htm
Wenn's stimmt wird da nichts von Kindern hergestellt 
Gruß
Jojo


----------



## DiggaBiker (16. März 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Hey,
> hab mal etwas nachgeschaut und dabei das heraus gefunden: http://verantwortung.aldi-sued.de/verantwortung/html/soziale_verantwortung.htm
> Wenn's stimmt wird da nichts von Kindern hergestellt
> Gruß
> Jojo


 
Du glaubst vermutlich auch an den Osterhasen. Und daran, dass japanische Atomkraftwerke sicher sind.


----------



## xXJojoXx (16. März 2011)

Hey,
ich hab weder gesagt, dass ich dran glaube, noch das das stimmt ! 
Aber abgesehen davon kannst du auchnicht beweisen, dass es nicht stimmt oder ? 
Grüße
Jojo


----------



## J.O (16. März 2011)

Und du meinst das die teuren Marken nicht von Kindern usw hergestellt werden? Aber was währe wenn die alle keine Arbeit mehr hätten (also jetzt nicht die Kinder) dann ginge es denen wo möglich noch schlechter.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. März 2011)

wie spaßig...konnte ja nicht lange dauern, bis das Thema wieder dahin abdriftet...aber ob Ihrs glaubt oder nicht: auch auf Seite 2 dieses Themas ging es schon darum...

Aber der ganzheitliche Ansatz beim Kauf von Fahrradbekleidung ehrt einen jeden, der sich drüber Gedanken macht Diese Überlegungen müssen dann aber bei jedem Kauf angestellt werden: Ob es sich um sogenanntes Mineralwasser aus Südfrankreich handelt, das durch diverse handverlesene Schichten vulkanischen Gesteins gefiltert wurde und 1500km im LKW hinter sich hat oder Markenfußbälle von Adidas, die in Pakistan von kleinen Händen zusammengeflickt wurden usw usw usw....
Ich behaupte sogar, dass 95% der in Deutschland rumfahrenden Bikes in Fernost zusammengebrutzelt oder gebacken wurden...kennt Ihr die Bedingungen?


----------



## Enrgy (17. März 2011)

Je teurer das Produkt, umso humaner die Produktionsbedingungen und umso reiner das Gewissen des Käufers...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Was sonst sollte einen 10fachen Preis für Schuhe, Jeans etc rechtfertigen? Da MUSS es doch ordentlich zugehen!


----------



## ml-55 (17. März 2011)

jepp, sind die gleichen Bedingungen die es hier im 18. / 19. Jhdt gab.

Wann immer Europäische Handeslmarken darauf bestehen, dass keine Kinder mehr arbeiten führt das dazu, dass diese Kinder in Zukunft woanders arbeiten - unter noch schlimmeren Bedingungen.
Eine Tatsache die leider immer wieder von den Ökoschlappenträgern übersehen wird ist das gesamte System.
Gut finde ich das auch nicht - aber was das richtige Verhalten ist, ist mir auch noch nicht gekommen...

Abgesehen davon: Auch teures Markenzeugs wird unter den gleichen Bedingungen hergestellt.
Davon wird aber weniger verkauft und daher muss die Marge höher sein.
Dazu kommt noch die Kosten für Werbung und Imagebildung - und schwupp kommen die Preise zustande.

Krasses Beispiel: Die guten Parfümfläschchen.
Schon mal aufgefallen, dass die doppelte Menge meistens nur nen Bruchteil mehr kostet? Warum wohl.
Was an dem Gebräu teuer ist, ist das Design der Flasche und die Werbung mit Kate Moss. Das worum es eigentlich gehen sollte kostet centbeträge.

Ähnlich läufts mit Kleidung.

Zwar ehrt euch dass ihr etwas besser machen wollt - aber der Ansatz geht leider zu oft nach hinten los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. März 2011)

So läufts mit Kleidung...so läufts mit allem: Schonmal überlegt, warum es Biersorten gibt, die nur die Hälfte des "Markenbiers" kosten? Hat mich auch mal interessiert, ob das Bier nur halb so gut schmeckt, aber es ist ganz einfach: Es gibt z.B. keine bedruckten Kronenkorken, noch die dämliche Alufolie um den Kronkorken, keinen Glanzdruck auf den Etiketten, KEINE WERBUNG!!! und alternative Transportwege...und schon kostet das Gebräu nur noch die Hälfte...

und Kinderarbeit wie eben genannt, kann durchaus im Rahmen sein. Es gibt namhafte Firmen, die sich im Ausland engagieren und nicht nur Kindern kindgerechte, leichte Tätigkeiten geben, sondern auch deren Eltern eine Arbeit verschaffen und die sich in humanitären Projekten einbringen. Die neben der "Kinderarbeit" auch für die schulische Erziehung sorgen, die Ausbildung und einen menschengerechten Job...

...was aber nur heißen soll, dass Kinderarbeit nicht immer gleich Kinderarbeit ist. Leider fehlt uns aber jede Möglichkeit, das im Einzelfall immer zu überprüfen.

Und der Helm von Lidl ist doch gut!!!!


----------



## derAndre (17. März 2011)

softcake schrieb:


> Habe mir beim letzten Angebot auch die Überschuhe in zwei Größen geholt. Die kleineren für die normalen Bike-Schuhe, die größeren für die Winterschuhe.
> 
> Die Dinger sind für das Geld erstaunlich warm und robust.
> 
> softcake



Bei mir haben die Dinger nicht mal einen Ausritt überlebt! Die Reissverschlüsse viel zu fein. Einmal Dreck und die geben auf. Der Steg unterm Fuß ich bei beiden gerissen und selbst als er noch da war, blieb die Zehenhaube nicht auf dem Vorderfuß. Bei der langen Hose gehen die Nähte am Knie auf. Ich bin insgesamt nicht mehr überzeugt von der Qualität.


----------



## DiggaBiker (17. März 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Bei mir haben die Dinger nicht mal einen Ausritt überlebt! Die Reissverschlüsse viel zu fein. Einmal Dreck und die geben auf. Der Steg unterm Fuß ich bei beiden gerissen und selbst als er noch da war, blieb die Zehenhaube nicht auf dem Vorderfuß. Bei der langen Hose gehen die Nähte am Knie auf. Ich bin insgesamt nicht mehr überzeugt von der Qualität.


 
Tja, wer billi kauft, kauft 2x! Qualität gibt es nun mal nicht geschenkt!


----------



## CrossX (17. März 2011)

Hab mir gerade ein Funktionsunterhemd von Lidl geholt. Das gabs im Ausverkauf für 4 Euro. Das Teil ist echt super. Hab mir letztes Jahr schon eins davon geholt. Schön warm und trotzdem atmungsaktiv.


----------



## DiggaBiker (17. März 2011)

Na supi! Und morgen gehste zu Obi und kaufst dir ein Baumarkt-Bike.


----------



## CrossX (17. März 2011)

DiggaBiker schrieb:


> Na supi! Und morgen gehste zu Obi und kaufst dir ein Baumarkt-Bike.



Och lass mal. Mein Specialized tut seine Dienste ganz gut. 

Fahr du mal deine Hightechkleidung. Die macht dich bestimmt um Welten schneller, leistungsfähiger und vor allem cooler an der Eisdiele


----------



## Bikeschreck (17. März 2011)

Ist doch ein lustiger Thread.
Habe jetzt doch nochmals die Aldi-Softshell-Handschuhe ausgekramt. Dank der Fullyfederung taten mir die Pfoten beim morgendlichen Ausritt nicht mehr weh,also sind sie wieder in meiner Gunst gestiegen. Die Hände waren weder schwammig noch kalt,und das 5 Uhr morgens bei 5°C. Wenn es mal wieder lange Funktionsunterwäsche gibt,werde ich sie auch testen. 
Die Aldisachen sind auch oft Markenartikel ohne Label,also ist das Material das gleiche wie bei den Marken-Fetischisten.  
Mir ist die Funktion wichtig,der Hersteller und Verkäufer eher wurscht.


----------



## DiggaBiker (17. März 2011)

Bikeschreck schrieb:


> Die Aldisachen sind auch oft Markenartikel ohne Label,also ist das Material das gleiche wie bei den Marken-Fetischisten.  .


 
 Markenartikel für 4 Euro bei Aldi.  Davon träumst du ja wohl nachts.  

Da du ja scheinbar nähere Infos hast, kannst du uns gerne verraten, was das für ein Hersteller ist. Ich wüsste allerdings keinen anderen Hersteller mit so grottigen Sachen. Mal von Kik abgesehen. 

Ne, mal ehrlich: Ist mir egal, was ihr anzieht. Es muss auch Leute mit Hartz4-Klamotten geben. Es kann schließlich auch nicht jeder einen 3er BMW haben. Es muss auch Leute geben, die sich nur den Bus leisten können.


----------



## J.O (17. März 2011)

Ich bin immer froh das die 3er BMW Spinner nicht im Bus sind  Leider halten manche Marken Klamotten auch nicht länger als die von Aldi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (17. März 2011)

Zumal ein 3er BMW ja auch die höchste Luxusstufe überhaupt ist 

Das Teil passt bei mir in den Kofferraum.


----------



## DiggaBiker (17. März 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Zumal ein 3er BMW ja auch die höchste Luxusstufe überhaupt ist
> 
> Das Teil passt bei mir in den Kofferraum.


 
Nur weil du eine Monatskarte hast, bedeutet das nicht, dass dir der Bus gehört.


----------



## J.O (17. März 2011)

Busse sind doch Kinderkram mir gehören ganze Züge


----------



## ml-55 (18. März 2011)

quelle: www.ruthe.de


----------



## xTr3Me (18. März 2011)

Hey Digga, bist du zufällig jemand mit Migrationshintergrund und einem älteren 3er BMW?


----------



## Bikeschreck (18. März 2011)

DiggaBiker schrieb:


> Es muss auch Leute mit Hartz4-Klamotten geben.



Na dann fahr ich lieber mit dem Bike im T5 zu meinen Kumpels, und habe Hartz4-Klamotten an; als einen engen BMW unterm Hintern, wo ich das Bike reinlegen muss. Da habe ich halt andere Prioritäten im Leben.
Ach ja, da ich nicht bei Aldi arbeite, kann ich Dir im Bezug auf Bikesachen den Hersteller nicht benennen. Vom Navi her weiss ich, dass der Hersteller mal Navigon war. Übrigens fahre ich auch mit sogenannten Markensachen, doch meine Eitelkeit hat auch Grenzen. Ich will beim Biken nicht schön aussehen, und nach meinen Schlammschlachten sieht man nimmer, dass Aldi getragen wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tall1969 (18. März 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade ein Funktionsunterhemd von Lidl geholt. Das gabs im Ausverkauf für 4 Euro. Das Teil ist echt super. Hab mir letztes Jahr schon eins davon geholt. Schön warm und trotzdem atmungsaktiv.



Yep, habe ich auch eines... zweiseitig verwendbar (einmal schwarz mit irgendeinem Design, einmal grau...)
Ich ärger mich nur, dass ich nur eins gekauft habe. Ordentlich lang isses auch noch, bleibt das Maurer-Dekolette auch schön warm


----------



## Tall1969 (18. März 2011)

@ Digga

Schön das Du nen 3er BMW hast, von Deiner Sorte brauchen wir unbedingt mehr 

@ Markenklamotten

Es ist nicht so, dass billiger immer schlechter und teurer immer besser oder umgekehrt ist.

Das betrifft sowohl Bike- als auch Strassenkleidung. Die kurzen Radelhosen vom Aldi sind z.B. für den Müll, das Funktionsunterhemd vom Lidl ist top.
Letzten Sommer hab ich Idiot um 150 ein Seiden-Leinen-Kurarmhemd von Ralph Lauren gekauft. Sah geil aus, fühlte sich geil an... also her damit. Nach der ersten Wäsche im Schonwaschgang zeigten sich Risse im Stoff.... scheiss Qualität. Kurzarmhemden von C&A halten ewig ;0)

@ Bier
Da merkt man schon einen Unterschied, rein geschmacklich und der ist es mir idR auch wert. Fakt ist aber auch, dass es paar Sorten gibt, die tatsächlich ident sind, aber die schmecken mir sowieso net wirklich ....


----------



## trail-biker (18. März 2011)

Habe auch Funktionsunterwäsche, Biketrikots,Softshell-Jacke-Hose sowie Überschuhe von Aldi.
Die Unterwäsche  kann mit Markenprodukten nich mithalten(speziell Winterunterwäsche) Trikot Herbst/Winter ist super Softshell-Jacke auch gut.
Softshell-Hose von der Passform und dem Sitzpolster nicht so gut und bei den Überschuhen ist der Reissverschluss schrott


----------



## HanzOberlander (18. März 2011)

Verstehe den Hass nicht der in den köpfen der ignoranten tobt. bevor ihr alles über einen kamm schärrt, informiert euch doch bitte. ein kluger hersteller verkauft markenartikel zu überteuerten preisen(werbung etc) und der rest kauft die gleichen dinger dann beim discounter. win win für den hersteller.
ob teuer=gut oder billig=schlecht ist, hängt vom einzelnden produkt ab.



xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hey Digga, bist du zufällig jemand mit Migrationshintergrund und einem älteren 3er BMW?


 rassismus gehört nicht hierher, danke


----------



## CrossX (18. März 2011)

Also das Unterziehshirt ist schön warm, fördert den Schweiß weg vom Körper und liegt auch nach zig Wäschen noch perfekt an. 
Ich wüsste jetzt nicht was ein teueres Shirt noch besser machen könnte.


----------



## DiggaBiker (18. März 2011)

HanzOberlander schrieb:


> ein kluger hersteller verkauft markenartikel zu überteuerten preisen(werbung etc) und der rest kauft die gleichen dinger dann beim discounter. win win für den hersteller.


 
Wie kommst du nur auf diesen Unsinn?  Ein kluger Hersteller würde das niemals machen, weil er damit eine Kannibalisierung seiner Produkte fördern würde. 

Fakt ist: Billig-Klamotten werden aus minderwertigen Materialien mit schlechten Schnitten und schlechten Nähten in Billiglohnländern zusammengefrimelt.

Auch wenn du es gerne hättest: Deine 4,- Euro Buchsen vom Aldi habe nix, aber auch gar nix mit Pearl Izumi, Gore & Co. zu tun.


----------



## CrossX (19. März 2011)

Ja genau. Und Markenklamotten sind auch immer perfekte Qualität. Deshalb waren bei meiner pearl izumi softshell auch nach zwei Mal waschen die Reflektorstreifen total kaputt. Und wurde nicht mal umgetauscht weils ein Vorjahresmodell war. Tolle Markenqualität


----------



## Bikeschreck (19. März 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Deshalb waren bei meiner pearl izumi softshell auch nach zwei Mal waschen die Reflektorstreifen total kaputt. Und wurde nicht mal umgetauscht weils ein Vorjahresmodell war. Tolle Markenqualität



So ist es!
Komisch ist nur,dass die Aldi-Softshell vom letzten Herbst eine Windstopperfunktion an der Vorderseite hat, jedoch meine 2 Jahre wirklich gute Softshell von Vaude(das ist ja auch eine gute Marke) hat das nicht. Da ziehe ich bei kühlerem Wetter doch lieber die Aldi an, sonst werden die Nippel hart. Ich muss natürlich fairerweise zugeben, dass die Vaude-Jacke auch nicht speziell für`s Biken ausgelegt wurde, sondern eine normale Softshell ist.

Ach ja, Jungs und Mädels, streitet nimmer, jeder so, wie er mag.
Es gibt wichtigeres und schöneres im Leben! ---SIEHE FOTO!!!---


----------



## madbuddha (19. März 2011)

Bikeschreck schrieb:


> Na dann fahr ich lieber mit dem Bike im T5 zu meinen Kumpels, und habe Hartz4-Klamotten an; als einen engen BMW unterm Hintern, wo ich das Bike reinlegen muss. Da habe ich halt andere Prioritäten im Leben.



 Wobei der T5 wahrscheinlich mittlerweile teurer ist als der 3er...


----------



## madbuddha (19. März 2011)

doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbuddha (19. März 2011)

Und noch ganz grundsätzlich zum Thema Aldi und Lidl:   

Ich verstehe die Leute nicht, die dort ihre Lebensmittel einkaufen. Alle paar Monate denke ich mir, ich müsste sparen und kaufe dann bei Aldi ein und es schmeckt einfach nicht. 

Ich probiere Bier, Fleisch, Gemüse und es ist einfach mal eine mindere Qualität als beim Gemüsehändler oder Metzger. Und das Bier ist auch nicht so gut wie ein lokales bayrisches Bier.  Ganz zu schweigen von dem verwachsenen, verfetteten Discounterfleisch, das man selbst mit noch so großem handwerklichen Können ncht mehr zart bekommt.  

Und wer glaubt, dass die namenlosen Schokoriegel-, Schokoladen-, Chips- und Schmelzkäsederivate dieselben Inhaltsstoffe haben wie von Markenartikelherstellern ist komplett naiv. Nur weil es von derselben Maschine hergestellt wird, werden noch lange nicht dieselben Inhaltsstoffe verwendet. In den namenlosen sind dann halt nur noch künstliche Aromen drin.  

Jeder der sich einredet, dass das Discounterzeug genauso gut ist wie wie vom lokalen Händler hat entweder noch nie etwas anderes gegessen oder hat schon verätzte Geschmacksnerven und kann eh' nichts mehr schmecken.  

Über die Klamotten bei Discountern kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich das nicht kaufe. Der Gedanke, dass das eh' das Gleiche wie bei den Markenartikelherstellern íst, ist komplett abwegig. Siehe meine Ausführungen zu den Lebensmitteln.

Edit: Mir ist eben eingefallen, das ich meine allerersten "echten" Radklamotten bei einem Discounter gekauft habe, Hose und Trikot. Die Hose ist im Vergleich mit meinen anderen ein Alptraum und nur Masochisten zu empfehlen. Das Trikot labberte rum und wurde nicht wieder trocken. Ich habe beides nur einmal angehabt und mir dann etwas von Markenartikelherstellern gekauft.


----------



## mystik-1 (19. März 2011)

Immer dieser Glaubenskrieg 

Ich probiere gerne Marken durch.
Bei Lidl habe ich auch Sachen zum Ausprobieren letzte Woche mitgenommen.
Die Funktionsunterhose fällt riesig aus, die Radhose hingegen richtig eng in der gleichen Größe. Passform steht mir aber nicht, also geht es zurück in den Laden.

Viele teure Marken würde ich nie ohne Rabatt kaufen. Man zahlt hier fast immer erst den Namen. Ich nähe nebenbei Klamotten und habe somit ständig ein Auge drauf beim Shoppen.
Die Verarbeitung ist nicht immer gut und die verwendeten Stoffe im Einkauf relativ günstig. Aber die Gewinnspanne ist mir zu hoch, nur damit ich einen Markennamen tragen kann 

Bei H&M habe ich aus Jux mir mal ein Funktionssportunterhemd gekauft und das ist tatsächlich richtig gut.

Außerdem werde ich nie vergessen als mir eine Freundin erzählte, daß sie im Jeansladen im Einkauf ~10 für eine Jeans bezahlen, die der Kunde dann für ~200 kaufen kann.
Also mal ehrlich..so groß kann dann der Qualitätsunterschied nicht immer sein 

Mann hat mir eine Radhose von Specialized mitgebracht. Die sitzt an mir wesentlich besser als die Lidl-Hose. Ausprobieren 
Allerdings hat die Hose mir zuviel Rot und das Sitzpolster ist innen Pink. Geht gar nicht.
"Irgendwas ist ja immer", sagt Mann dazu 

edit:
Lebensmittel?
Immer wieder lustig, wenn ein Markenhersteller Lebensmittel zurückrufen muß und gleichzeitig bei Aldi NoName Produkte plötzlich auch das Regal verlassen müßen^^
Man kann sich aber auch viel einbilden


----------



## xTr3Me (19. März 2011)

Damit hast du, wie ich es aus eigenen Erfahrungen sagen kann, Ãpfel mit Birnen verglichen, herzlichen GlÃ¼hstrumpf 

Die meisten Lebensmittel die es beim Discounter gibt sind von guter QualitÃ¤t. Je nachdem was fÃ¼r Lieferanten der Discounter hat, taugt auch Wurst/Fleisch etc. Bei uns in der NÃ¤he werden mittlerweile die meisten Discounter vom besten Metzger weit und breit beliefert, von daher kann ich mir die 25km lange Fahrt zu diesem sparen. Generell gilt also: nicht alles ist von hoher QualitÃ¤t, mit etwas Erfahrung kann man sich aber die besten Sachen herauspicken.

Ãhnlich ist es auch mit der Kleidung. Ich habe die FunktionswÃ¤sche die es im Moment gibt jetzt schon 2x getestet und ich finde sie genauso gut wie die deutlich teureren (30-40â¬ StÃ¼ckpreis) Markenklamotten. Vielleicht kriegt man noch bessere QualitÃ¤t wenn man 60-70â¬ ausgibt, aber das muss man sich dann erstmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Umgerechnet 120-140 Mark fÃ¼r ein Unterhemd? FrÃ¼her hÃ¤tte man dir da den Vogel gezeigt.. 

Insofern: Man sollte die Discounter nicht Ã¼ber einen Kamm schÃ¤ren, genauso wenig wie die Produkte die verkauft werden. Es ist auch nicht jeder Profisportler und verdient sein Geld mit Fahrradfahren, deswegen kann eine mittelmÃ¤Ãig bis hohe QualitÃ¤t durchaus ausreichen


----------



## DiggaBiker (19. März 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Nähe werden mittlerweile die meisten Discounter vom besten Metzger weit und breit beliefert, von daher kann ich mir die 25km lange Fahrt zu diesem sparen.


 
Ja ist klar. Und in deinem KiK gibt es Jeans von D&C. 

Mal ehrlich, Discounter-Fleisch kommt von hier:
http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/focus-reportage_aid_119944.html


----------



## xTr3Me (19. März 2011)

Ich brauch deinen Link gar nicht anklicken, bei uns gibt es eine extra Kühltheke für den besagten Metzger. Kannst ja mal vorbei kommen. Bei der Gelegenheit würde ich gerne mal ...... Du laberst wirklich nur den größten Mist.


----------



## .hannes. (21. März 2011)

ich fahre noch nicht so lange und am meisten tut mir der hintern weh nachm fahren von dem ungewohnten sattel.
hab mir letzte woche die gepolsterte unterhose von lidl gekauft und muss sagen die ist echt super! 
kaum schmerzen gestern nach gut 20 km fahren.
unter der regenjacke (ebefalls die woche bei lidl gekauft) hab ich allerdings geschwitzt wie in einer sauna.


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (21. März 2011)

DiggaBiker schrieb:


> Wie kommst du nur auf diesen Unsinn?  Ein kluger Hersteller würde das niemals machen, weil er damit eine Kannibalisierung seiner Produkte fördern würde.
> 
> Fakt ist: Billig-Klamotten werden aus minderwertigen Materialien mit schlechten Schnitten und schlechten Nähten in Billiglohnländern zusammengefrimelt.
> 
> Auch wenn du es gerne hättest: Deine 4,- Euro Buchsen vom Aldi habe nix, aber auch gar nix mit Pearl Izumi, Gore & Co. zu tun.



is klar... die markensachen werden ja nicht in billiglohnländern produziert, bzw. "zusammengefriemelt"... :-D gott bist du schlau...


----------



## nadgrajin (21. März 2011)

DiggaBiker schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Billig-Klamotten werden aus minderwertigen Materialien mit schlechten Schnitten und schlechten Nähten in Billiglohnländern zusammengefrimelt.



Richtig, leider gilt das selbe auch für Markenartikeln. Oder was meinst Du wieso die Chinesen bei vielen Marken Artikeln so extrem gute Plagiate machen? 



> Auch wenn du es gerne hättest: Deine 4,- Euro Buchsen vom Aldi habe nix, aber auch gar nix mit Pearl Izumi, Gore & Co. zu tun.



Sagt auch keiner, aber es gibt Menschen denen reichen die 4 Klamotten. Weil Sie genau den Zweck erfüllen den Sie erfüllen sollen. Und wenn ich mir überlege das man eh nach einer bis zwei Saisons neue Klamotten kauft, dann kann man auch die 4 Dinger von Aldi und Co nehmen. Kauft sich dann halt 5 par und ist immer noch billiger wie mit Gore.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. März 2011)

Parkpre_Racing schrieb:


> is klar... die markensachen werden ja nicht in billiglohnländern produziert, bzw. "zusammengefriemelt"... :-D gott bist du schlau...





genau so siehts aus... @DiggaBiker: Schonmal was von Snob-Effekt und Geltungskonsum gehört? ne? dann schaus mal im Wikipedia nach...es reicht aber auch schon nach "Nachfrageeffekte" zu googlen...aber Du scheinst es ja durchblickt zu haben

Ein kluger Hersteller wird nämlich GENAU DAS tun, um alle Käuferschichten abzuschöpfen


Edit: Nochwas war gestern beim schönen Wetter auffällig: Auf den besten und etwas anspruchsvolleren Wegen hab ich mit meinen LIDL-Klamotten eh kein Schwein getroffen, aber auf den Waldautobahnen (mein Rückweg) waren sie wieder mit ihren Storck Adrenalin Carbons unterwegs...die Klamotten konnte ich nicht sehen. Aber vermutlich waren es passende zu ihren Poserkarren....nur so ne Beobachtung am Rande....die mit den Assos saßen da wahrscheinlich schon in der Eisdiele...(da sitz ich dann auch irgendwann am Nebentisch, aber nur, wenn ich mit meinem Poser-KLEIN unterwegs bin)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brmpfl (21. März 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> :
> Ein kluger Hersteller wird nämlich GENAU DAS tun, um alle Käuferschichten abzuschöpfen



Das ist korrekt!

Dennoch unterscheiden sich die Produkte in der Qualität, auch wenn sie vom gleichen Hersteller kommen.
So kann man z.B. mittlerweile auch im Baumarkt Fliesen von Markenherstellern kaufen. Günstiger als im Fliesenfachhandel sind sie, aber eben auch billiger.

Alleine der Name des Herstellers sagt noch lange nichts über die Qualität des Produktes.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. März 2011)

brmpfl schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt!
> 
> Dennoch unterscheiden sich die Produkte in der Qualität, auch wenn sie vom gleichen Hersteller kommen.
> Alleine der Name des Herstellers sagt noch lange nichts über die Qualität des Produktes.



Was anderes habe ich auch nie behauptet...auch nicht, dass alles bei Aldi qualitativ gleichwertig zum Markenprodukt ist. Es ist oft sogar absichtlich abgeändert (z.B. Miracoli und Aldi-Miracoli)

Es ist nur für jede Käuferschicht irgendwo etwas Passendes dabei. Für denjenigen, der nur satt werden will, taugt auch das ALDI-Miracoli.

Für jeden einzelnen Kauf muss man abwägen, wie hoch die individuellen Anforderungen an das jeweilige Produkt sind und dann entscheiden, wo und was man kauft. Oft besteht die Möglichkeit zu sparen und vergleichen lohnt oft...

...um zum Thema bike-Klamotten zurückzufinden. Der Lidl-Helm ist ein baugleicher/identischer Cratoni aus einem Vorjahr bzw. Vor-Vorjahr, dessen Entwicklungskosten eventuell schon reingespült wurden und mit dem jetzt "die breite Masse" beglückt/abgeschöpft werden kann. Da kann man mit Sicherheit nichts falsch machen....da dann zu behaupten: "bei der Sicherheit spare ich nicht" ist einfach aus mangelder Marktkenntnis formuliert. Und das finde ich etwas zweifelhaft...

Ich schaue immer nur, wo ich im Rahmen meiner Anforderungen das optimale Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis bekomme und das endet dann aber auch damit, dass Aldi-Bier nie den Weg in Klein-Holgi finden wird...und wenn es nur halb so teuer wäre. Das Leben ist zu kurz, um so ne Brühe zu trinken. 
Andererseits kann der, der mit Baumwollunterwäsche unter der Adidas-Hose oder dem Assos-Trikot fährt, durchaus dabei landen, dass er mit Aldi nicht schlechter wegkommt...

wie ich schon geschrieben habe, habe ich für mich festgestellt, dass 40 Euro Unterwäsche bei mir nur marginal andere Effekte hat als 4.- Euro-Discounterunterwäsche: Patschnass!, was darin schließt, dass ich keine 40.- Euro Unterhemden mehr kaufe. Wären sie "nur" doppelt so gut wie 4.- Euro Unterhemden, würde ich trotzdem nochmal nachdenken, ob ich das 10-fache ausgebe...Wie gesagt: Jeder muss halt für sich das optimale finden...viel Erfolg dabei...


----------



## sigggi (21. März 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> die mit den Assos saßen da wahrscheinlich schon in der Eisdiele



Schon mal ne Assos Hose gefahren?


----------



## mystik-1 (21. März 2011)

PS: Tchibo hat demnÃ¤chst wieder Radsachen im Angebot
und ein 14kg Koloss fÃ¼r ~1000â¬

 *duck*


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. März 2011)

sigggi schrieb:


> Schon mal ne Assos Hose gefahren?



neee...gabs nicht in XXXL


----------



## martinos (21. März 2011)

hab gerade ein Zitat gesehen und musste spontan an diesen Thread denken:
"Die Beleidigungen sind die Argumente jener, die über keine Argumente verfügen." (Jean-Jacques Rousseau)

Ich finde es schade, dass es in scheinbar allen Foren immer nur eine Hau-Drauf und LMAA-Mentalität gibt. So ein Forum sollte eigentlich für Diskussionen und Erfahrungsaustausch gut sein, die allen Beteiligten Respekt und Akzeptanz entgegenbringen. In der Wirklichkeit ist es aber eher so, dass spätestens ab dem 5. Eintrag jemand kommt und derart auf die Kacke haut, dass das intelligenteste Thema zur Nebensache wird. In der Firma oder im Freundeskreis wird doch auch meistens normal argumentiert, oder?

Martinos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. März 2011)

Falls sich das ^ auf meinen letzten Beitrag bezog, dann würde ich noch eine sachliche Antwort nachschieben bzgl. Assos Hose. Ansonsten verweise ich nur auf meine sämtlichen sachlichen Beiträge in diesem Thema, die bisher ausschließlich dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit in diesem Forum gewidmet war (Discounter Helm = baugleich Cratoni) Nachzulesen unter anderem hier:

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_18534.htm

zurück zur Assos Hose: Die Hose mag einzigartig sein, der Preis lässt darauf schließen, trotzdem kann ich für mein Fahrgefühl sagen: Ich mag es nicht, wenn sich die Radhose anfühlt als hätte schon einer reingeschi..en. Das ist mir zuviel des Guten. Ein passender Sattel ist in meinen Augen/Sitzknochen die wichtigere Investition. Und den hab ich nicht beim Aldi gekauft, auch wenn er da (irgendwann mal) eine aufpumpbare Komfortfunktion hatte...

Generell fand ich die Argumente der Pro-Aldi-Fraktion hier viel sachlicher und begründeter...und es muss sich ja auch keiner belehren lassen. Insgesamt glaube ich, dass viele Unentschlossene wertvolle Tipps bekommen haben und mit ihren Käufen glücklich geworden sind. Und selbst wenn nicht: Das Lehrgeld war nicht so teuer....und Aldi nimmt mit Sicherheit sogar eine ausprobierte Radhose anstandslos zurück (meine Erfahrung) bzw. Lidl stinkende Handschuhe....


----------



## xXJojoXx (21. März 2011)

Hi,
nochmal zu den stinkenden Handschuhen :
Hab sie jetzt einmal gewaschen und die riechen auch nach drei Touren noch angenehm nach Waschmittel. Nix mit stinke Handschuhen 
Grüße
Jojo


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. März 2011)

na das ist doch prima dann für das Geld. Solange man sich halt nicht damit am ..... rumspielt Für die Kohle kann man sie selbst nichtmal nähen...


----------



## redeko21 (21. März 2011)

War mit meiner Aldi Bikehose für den Herbst/Winter bisher auch sehr zufrieden und kann mich über die Qualität nicht beklagen. Einziges Manko bei den günstigen Klamotten sind meist die Reissverschlüsse. Die sind einfach nicht so gut wie bei teureren Bekleidungsstücken und gehen schnell kaputt. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## martinos (22. März 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Falls sich das ^ auf meinen letzten Beitrag bezog, dann würde ich noch eine sachliche Antwort nachschieben bzgl. Assos Hose.


 
Hallo Klein-Holgi,
war nicht auf deinen Beitrag bezogen, sondern auf sämtliche Beiträge, die auf persönliche und verletzende Art ein sachlich diskutierbares Thema zerhacken und zerstören.

Ich hab auch meine größtenteils recht positive Meinung zu den Aldi-Sachen (zumal ich recht viel davon im Schrank habe), aber jeder hat ein anderes Empfinden, Körperform, schwitzt anders und nicht zuletzt hat man mal Glück und mal Pech mit dem Zeugs (wie bei Markenklamotten halt auch).

Nicht zuletzt an alle Aldi- und Gore-Fans: genießt die nächsten schön sonnigen Tage und vergesst auch nicht, mal vor der Eisdiele zu posen 

Martinos


----------



## Seppo73 (22. März 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich hatte mit im letzen Herbst die lange Radhose von Aldi gekauft. Leider war ich damit nicht sehr zufrieden. 
In Größe L waren mir die Hosenbeine zu kurz bei einer Körpergröße von 182cm. 
Und wie schon einige Vorredner berichteten, waren die Reißverschlüsse schon nach zwei Wochen defekt. 
Hatte mir dann eine von Löffler gekauft (ohne Reißverschluss), Passform vollkommen in Ordnungsitzt perfekt.


----------



## xTr3Me (22. März 2011)

das wie viel fache hat dann die löffler mehr gekostet?^^


----------



## DFG (22. März 2011)

Ey was hat den ein tiefergelegter 3 BMW mit konkret fetten Pellen und Gedudel von Tarkan aus dem Fenster mit Rassismus zu schaffen. Wohl nicht born at the Ruhrarea, oder.
Lustige Diskussion hier, offenbar wird der Preisverfall am Ende der Saison nicht wahrgenommen. Trikot 99 â¬ jetzt  xx â¬. Ob besser oder schlechter muss man schlicht ausprobieren. Kurze Lauftights z.B. von bÃ¶sen Decathlon fÃ¼r 8 â¬ das StÃ¼ck sind haltbar und gut. Das geht natÃ¼rlich aus von asics fÃ¼r 99 â¬, nur ob man damit schneller ist....


----------



## Seppo73 (22. März 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> das wie viel fache hat dann die löffler mehr gekostet?^^


 
Klar war die Löffler teurer wie die Aldi Hose...
aber was soll ich mit einer Hose die mir hinten und vorne nicht passt.
Ich sag ja auch nicht, dass Aldi Klamotten prinzipiell nicht taugen. Habe auch Trikots 
von Aldi und mit denen bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## apoptygma (23. März 2011)

An den 3er BMW Digga Checker da oben....

Moi leistet sich Auto, Bus Abo, 5 Räder und teure Taschen, und trotzdem ist das ärmellose Sommer-Unterhemd vom Lidl das beste was ich bis dato habe.

Und nu geh ma Stadt posen und Eisdiele rocken, Checka!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (23. März 2011)

Interessante Diskussion hier. Und dabei hab ich nur die letzte Seite gelesen 

Bei allem FÃ¼r und Wieder, bei allem wahren oder auch nur vermeintlichem Fachwissen muss man sich doch eigentlich nur eine einzige Frage stellen:

Was muss man tun (oder unterlassen) um z.B. ein Kilo HÃ¼hnchenfleisch (nur das Brustfilet) fÃ¼r 1,99â¬ oder ein KleidungsstÃ¼ck (und sei's nur n profanes Unterhemd) fÃ¼r 3,99â¬ zu verticken?

Wenn ich bedenke, wer vom Rohstoff bis zur Aldikasse alles mitverdient hat, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass da alle fair behandelt werden. Der HÃ¼hnerbauer nicht, der Kunde nicht und vom Huhn wollen wir lieber nicht reden.

Ich trage Radklamotten, die was taugen. Das wird ausprobiert und gut is. Was die kosten interessiert mich nicht. Mein Essen kaufe ich da, wo mir die Herkunft plausibel erscheint. Auch da interessiert mich nicht, was es kostet. 

Das ist keine Bonzen-Attitude, sondern nach MEINER Meinung fÃ¼r MICH persÃ¶nlich wichtig. DafÃ¼r lebe ich halt in ner bescheidenen HÃ¼tte und fahr n Auto, das halb so viel gekostet hat, wie'n anstÃ¤ndiger Komplettsatz Radklamotten


----------



## polo (23. März 2011)

kann man sich aber auch anders zamreimen: bei so manchen herstellern werden näherinnen und kunden verarscht, die dazwischen weit weniger, v.a. die nicht, die ihren aufkleber draufmachen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. März 2011)

ist doch immer wieder schön, hier doch nochmal reinzuschauen....

wer sagt denn, dass das Unterhemd für 3,99 nichts taugt? Alles eine Frage der Anforderung! Aber egal, das hatten wir schon. D.h. aber in der Schlussfolgerung (ohne Bonzen Attitude) zu unterstellen, dass das, was teuer ist, auch besser ist? Beim Hähnchen glaub ich das sogar noch, trotzdem kann es durchaus sein, dass ein industrieller Hähnchenerzeuger andere Möglichkeiten hat, das Futter einer Eingangskontrolle zu unterziehen (wenn er denn will) als der "kleine Bauer", der einfach verfüttert...das hatten wir ja gerade vor kurzer Zeit.

Ebenso müsste dann der Champagner für 50.- Euro mindestens 10 mal so gut sein wie der gute alte Mumm-Sekt...Ich glaube nicht, dass in  Frankreich jede einzelne Traube vorher nochmal gekrault wurde, bevor sie gepresst wurde...

Irgendwie fällt mir auch gerade der Schokoladentest des Herrn Lafer ein, dem am Ende die Discounterschokolade mit ABSTAND am besten geschmeckt hat....der hat vorher bestimmt auch behauptet, dass er das locker erkennt, was teuer und billig ist....


----------



## Jocki (23. März 2011)

Ein Unterhemd vom Discounter ist sicher nicht schlecht. Die bestellen halt in China oder sonstwo, den Funktionsstoff der bei Craft, Odlo oder ner sonstigen Topmarke vor 5 Jahren High-End waren, kombinieren das ganze mit nem Schnitt den die Schneider von Odlo und Co vor Jahren als ideal für den mitteleuropäischen Freizeitsportler definiert haben, bedrucken nen Pappdeckel und verpacken das ganze in Zellophan. Das ist spottbillig in der Produktion und passt dank Elasthan fast jedem.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. März 2011)

ich zitier mich ja nicht selbst, aber hier als Ergänzung spaßhalber nachzuschauen: Discounterschokolade....und der kocht bestimmt nicht mit Aldi-Hühnern...

http://www.rheinmaintv.de/Mediathek-Kultur.html

momentan das 7. Video von unten mit Herrn Lafer...es reicht zu 5:40 vorzuspulen und siehe da....


----------



## exto (23. März 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> wer sagt denn, dass das Unterhemd für 3,99 nichts taugt? Alles eine Frage der Anforderung! Aber egal, das hatten wir schon. D.h. aber in der Schlussfolgerung (ohne Bonzen Attitude) zu unterstellen, dass das, was teuer ist, auch besser ist?



Du hast da was überlesen:



exto schrieb:


> Das wird *ausprobiert* und gut is. Was die kosten interessiert mich nicht. Mein Essen kaufe ich da, wo mir die *Herkunft plausibel erscheint*. Auch da interessiert mich nicht, was es kostet.





Es geht nicht darum ob "teuer" automatisch "besser" ist, oder nicht. Es geht darum, dass Geiz eben NICHT geil ist, sondern asozial, weil da immer jemand auf der Strecke bleibt. 

Dein Unterhemd für 3,99 ist vielleicht qualitativ 1a. Die Warscheinlichkeit, dass es von einer chinesischen Wanderarbeiterin genäht wurde, die 3000km entfernt von ihrer Familie in einer Massenunterkunft lebt, wenn sie nach 16 Stunden Schicht Feierabend hat, ist jedoch ziemlich hoch.


----------



## CrossX (23. März 2011)

Genau. Und für Assos und Co arbeiten nur hochbezahlte Designer und Näherinnen


----------



## Enrgy (23. März 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Genau. Und für Assos und Co arbeiten nur hochbezahlte Designer und Näherinnen



Etwa nicht?  Warum sind die Sachen denn dann 10x so teuer wie LowBudget Ware? 

Eins würd ich mir wünschen: 
es sollte PENG machen und die ganzen Vorzeige-Fairtrade-Konsumenten hier wären auf einen Schlag alle Sachen quitt, die sie hoch loben und welche trotzdem unter solch "unwürdigen" Bedingungen hergestellt wurden, die sie hier so anprangern. Ich denke da würde so mancher ziemlich nackich da stehen...


----------



## exto (23. März 2011)

Höhrt sich n bisschen so an, wie die krumme Ausrede von jemandem, der zu lethargisch, zu dösig oder einfach zu asi ist, sich um sowas zu bemühen.

Is auch irgendwie bequemer. Egal, viel Spaß noch beim Schei$$e fressen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (23. März 2011)

exto schrieb:


> . Egal, viel Spaß noch beim Schei$$e fressen...



Isst du Bikesachen???? Ich ziehe die Klamotten eigentlich nur an. Und über was anderes als Kleidung wird hier doch eigentlich nicht diskutiert


----------



## motorsportfreak (24. März 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Wenn ich bedenke, wer vom Rohstoff bis zur Aldikasse alles mitverdient  hat, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass da alle fair behandelt werden.  Der Hühnerbauer nicht, der Kunde nicht und vom Huhn wollen wir lieber  nicht reden.



und das ist bei allen anderen nicht so?



exto schrieb:


> Ich trage Radklamotten, die was taugen. Das wird ausprobiert und gut is.  Was die kosten interessiert mich nicht. Mein Essen kaufe ich da, wo mir  die Herkunft plausibel erscheint. Auch da interessiert mich nicht, was  es kostet.



"Herkunft erscheint" ist ein gutes Stichwort! ach, und Essen kaufts Du bei alnatura.....da ist alles plausibel



exto schrieb:


> Das ist keine Bonzen-Attitude, sondern nach MEINER Meinung für MICH  persönlich wichtig. Dafür lebe ich halt in ner bescheidenen Hütte und  fahr n Auto, das halb so viel gekostet hat, wie'n anständiger  Komplettsatz Radklamotten



Man(n) muss Prioritäten setzen.



exto schrieb:


> Die Warscheinlichkeit, dass es von einer chinesischen Wanderarbeiterin genäht wurde, die 3000km entfernt von ihrer Familie in einer Massenunterkunft lebt, wenn sie nach 16 Stunden Schicht Feierabend hat, ist jedoch ziemlich hoch.



und die Klamotten von Vaude, Assos, etc. etwa nicht?

In welcher Welt lebts Du? Schon mal auf die Etikette Deiner Superteile geschaut?

Die werden, wie schon angemerkt, auch nicht von Firmen alla trigema (made in germany) gefertigt!

 Aber glaube Du nur, was Du willst! 

und halte Dein Niveau weiter so...



exto schrieb:


> Höhrt sich n bisschen so an, wie die krumme Ausrede von jemandem, der zu  lethargisch, zu dösig oder einfach zu asi ist, sich um sowas zu  bemühen.
> 
> Is auch irgendwie bequemer. Egal, viel Spaß noch beim Schei$$e fressen...



 eine top Ausdrucksweise.....


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. März 2011)

Also mittlerweile sind zumindest bei Lidl alle Radsachen ausverkauft...(außer ein blauer linker Handschuh, der gestern noch da lag...) Damit können wir das Thema dann wohl ruhen lassen, bis es wieder heißt: "Der März ist da...."


----------



## Enrgy (24. März 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Damit können wir das Thema dann wohl ruhen lassen, bis es wieder heißt: "Der März ist da...."



Quatsch, in ein paar Wochen kommen wieder die Sachen von Aldi, dann gehts im gleichen Stil weiter


----------



## Grizzly71 (24. März 2011)

Jeden FrÃ¼hling und Herbst das gleiche!!?

Aktuell ist es wohl wirklich so, dass sÃ¤mtliche Klamotten (ausser Trigema) irgendwo in Asien produziert werden. Meine nicht gerade gÃ¼nstige Mammut-GoreTex Jacke genauso wie die Bergans Fleecejacke. Made in China steht heute fast Ã¼berall drin. Mich wÃ¼rde mal interessieren wie viel chinesische Bauteile in einem aktuellen "deutschen" Audi A6 verbaut sind. Ich glaube da wÃ¼rden sich einige doch sehr wundern. Fakt ist aber doch mit welchem Material und welchen QualitÃ¤tsansprÃ¼chen in China produziert wird. Ich denke nicht das man die Produktion einer Mammut GoreTex Jacke mit der Produktion einer Billigjacke vergleichen kann. Auch in China sind da sicher ganz andere AnsprÃ¼che an die Produzenten die Regel als bei einem "Billig"-Hersteller. Material, Schnitte, ReizverschlÃ¼sse, NÃ¤hte, Verklebungen, QualitÃ¤tskontrolle usw. sind da doch nicht ganz zu vernachlÃ¤ssigen und kosten Geld. Ob eine Mammut-Jacke dann wirklich 350,- â¬ kosten muss ist eine andere Frage. Da es inzwischen das ganze Jahr Rabatte, AusverkÃ¤ufe und Angebote gibt kann man in der Regel zwischen 30-50% sparen. Da ich das ganze Jahr zur Arbeit mit dem Bike fahre kaufe ich lieber ein reduziertes Markenprodukt das qualitativ einfach hochwertiger ist, eine bessere Passform und lÃ¤ngere Lebensdauer hat und sogar noch fÃ¼r einen guten Preis wieder verkauft werden kann. 

Aber letztendlich muss das jeder fÃ¼r sich entscheiden. Da China die nÃ¤chsten Jahre wohl 40 neue AKWs bauen will, sollten wir zukÃ¼nftig eigentlich alle Produkte aus China boykottieren, aber dann laufen wir alle "Nackt" durch die Gegend.


----------



## exto (24. März 2011)

Ok, dann versuch' ich's mal n bisschen sachlicher:

Mir ist natürlich klar, dass man sich als Konsument gar nicht 100%ig so verhalten kann, dass Abzocke, Ausnutzung und (ich mein das ernst) Versklavung passiert. Dazu sind erstens die Wege von Herstellung und Vertrieb der Waren zu wenig transparent, zweitens die Gier der Beteiligten und drittens die Dummheit der Kosumenten zu groß.
Aber man kann's zumindest versuchen, anstatt zu resignieren und - fast schon zynisch - zu behaupten, "das machen doch alle so, also so what?".

Natürlich kann ich nicht nackich rumlaufen und auch nicht bei jedem Kleidungsstück, bevor ich's kaufe, die Herkunft recherchieren. 
Allerdings kann ich die Augen und Ohren offen halten, und wenn ein Hersteller unangenehm auffällt (z.B. Adidas), dessen Produkte meiden. 
Dabei kann ich mich entweder auf mich selbst verlassen, was echt (zu) viel Arbeit macht, oder auf die Erkenntnisse von Organisationen wie die Stiftung Ökotest, oder (tschuldigung, wieder Essen) Fair Trade, GEPA, Foodwatch oder was weiß ich noch alles zurückgreifen.
Ein zweites und eigentlich ganz mühelos zu gebrauchendes Instrument ist der gesunde Menschenverstand: Hier wird gern angeführt, dass auch ein hoher Preis nicht garantiert, dass alles mit "rechten Dingen" zugeht. Stimmt! Allerdings ist umgekehrt bei Dumping-Angeboten auf jeden Fall garantiert, dass irgend jemand beschi$$en wird.

Ich will hier bestimmt keine Lanze für irgendwelche Schicki-Micki Nobelklamotten-Hersteller brechen, aber unterhalb einer gewissen Preisgrenze MUSS man einfach mit Tricks arbeiten um irgendwo einen Gewinn zu generieren, oder glaubt hier jemand, dass Aldi, Lidl & Co. plötzlich zu Wohlfahrtsorganisationen mutiert sind?

Was mich an dieser Diskussion besonders ärgert, ist die "da kann man eh nix machen - Attitude". Das stimmt nämlich so nicht! Als Konsument hat man Marktmacht. Es kommt nur darauf an, wo man sie ansetzt:

Kauf' ich n Paar Billig-Kunststoff-Schuhe bei Deichmann, die irgendwo in einem Armuts-Zwangsarbeiterlager in Bangladesh hergestellt wurden und 3 Monate Schweißfüße später zerbröseln, oder nehme ich qualitativ hochwertige, deren Hersteller seine Produktionsprozesse öffentlich macht (z.B. Patagonia o.a.)? Egal wofür sich die Konsumenten entscheiden, Produktion und Handel werden nachziehen...

Ansonsten hat Klein-Holgi natürlich vollkommen recht: 


Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Also mittlerweile sind zumindest bei Lidl alle Radsachen ausverkauft...(außer ein blauer linker Handschuh, der gestern noch da lag...) Damit können wir das Thema dann wohl ruhen lassen, bis es wieder heißt: "Der März ist da...."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## traffer (24. März 2011)

exto schrieb:


> ...Hier wird gern angeführt, dass auch ein hoher Preis nicht garantiert, dass alles mit "rechten Dingen" zugeht. Stimmt! Allerdings ist umgekehrt bei Dumping-Angeboten auf jeden Fall garantiert, dass irgend jemand beschi$$en wird.
> ...


im grossen und ganzen geb ich dir recht, ausser bei diesem punkt.
ich hab ma für HewlettPackard gearbeitet und weiss daher, dass die ein und dasselbe gerät an 2 kundenkreise verkauft haben. einmal das teure mit allen funktionen für den kundenkreis mit mehr geld und einmal ein billigeres mit etwas abgespecktem funktionsumfang für weniger geld für die sparfüchse.
aussen war das etwas anders aufgebaut und mit weniger tasten. innen war aber absolut das gleiche. irgendwann kamen die kunden dahinter und haben nur das billige gekauft und beim support die andere abdeckplatte vom teueren gerät mit den noch fehlenden tasten bestellt - voila. und auf einmal war es das bessere gerät.

so ähnlich ist es auch bei markenherstellern: um billig zu produzieren muss man auf hohe stückzahlen kommen. aber damit man auch die geldkunden und die billigkunden bedienen kann wird halt umgelabelt. davon profitieren dann halt die leute, die sich informieren und auf billig gelabelte markenware kaufen.


----------



## Stibbons (24. März 2011)

Irgend eine Fair-Trade-Organisation hatte eine Näherin aus Bangladesh (?) zu Besuch, die sowohl teure Markenklamotten als auch Sachen aus Billigmärkten wie KiK wiedererkannt hat.

Für Verbraucher ist der Markt bei Kleidung dermaßen undurchschaubar, dass die Einflussmöglichkeiten echt begrenzt sind (von Presseberichten und Tests von Fair Trade-Organisationen abgesehen, und selbst die haben wahrscheinlich keinen wirklichen Einblick, sondern bekommen vor Ort halt nur das gezeigt, was sie sehen dürfen). Das Problem mit dem fehlenden Einblick haben ja sogar die Firmen, die in Fernost Waren in Auftrag und bezahlen - in irgend einer kleinen Auftragsnäherei, die für mehrere Kunden Waren herstellt sitzen garantiert nicht immer Vertreter des Auftraggebers rum, schliesslich versucht der Auftraggeber zu sparen wo es nur geht.

Nebenbei - eine komplette Grundausstattung für einen Bike-Anfänger kostet bei Aldi und Konsorten etwa so viel wie ein (!) Highend-Trikot ... als Anfänger würde ich mir auch erstmal einen günstigen Satz Klamotten anschaffen und später bei Bedarf die Sachen nach und nach durch höherwertige Stücke ersetzen. Hat ja nicht jeder auf einen Schlag viele Hundert Euro übrig (zusätzlich zum Bike), um sich mal eben neu einzukleiden, und Schnäppchenjagd, die ja ohne Zweifel möglich ist, ist sehr zeitaufwendig. Und warten, bis es mal irgendwo eine Radhose im Ausverkauf gibt und solang das neue Rad in der Garage stehen lassen ist auch nix 

Viele Grüße,

der Stibbons


----------



## ml-55 (24. März 2011)

Freund von mir hat nen Sportladen.
Der hat sich mal erkundigt, wenn er dem gleichen Asiaten, der die shirts einer groÃen Marke (UVP 100â¬ aufwÃ¤rts) noch ein paar extra shirts ohne Logo abkauft und seine eigenen Logos draufnÃ¤hen lÃ¤sst.

Der Preis lag so bei 2-3â¬ pro shirt.

Also immerhin das doppelte von dem was Aldi kalkuliert


----------



## Grizzly71 (24. März 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> Freund von mir hat nen Sportladen.
> Der hat sich mal erkundigt, wenn er dem gleichen Asiaten, der die shirts einer groÃen Marke (UVP 100â¬ aufwÃ¤rts) noch ein paar extra shirts ohne Logo abkauft und seine eigenen Logos draufnÃ¤hen lÃ¤sst.
> 
> Der Preis lag so bei 2-3â¬ pro shirt.
> ...



und Dein Freund mit dem Sportladen verkauft seine Werbeshirts jetzt fÃ¼r 50,-, oder?

QualitÃ¤t hat einfach seinen Preis. Ob Asien oder Europa ist da zweitrangig. Ich habe beruflich mit Asiaten zu tun und es stimmt das Sie schon sehr viel gÃ¼nstiger produzieren kÃ¶nnen. Aber umsonst gibts dort auch nichts. Hochwertige Produkte (in meinem Fall Spritzgussteile) haben auch in China ihren Preis.


Zu Aldi's Klamotten:

Da ich das ganze Jahr mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahre werden meine Klamotten schon sehr beansprucht. Da ich die Kleidung auch im Alltag trage kaufe ich hauptsÃ¤chlich aus der Outdoorecke. Ich hatte anfangs auch  "gÃ¼nstige" Klamotten diverser Discounter probiert bin aber inzwischen davon abgekommen. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es teilweise schon riesige Unterschiede. Bei einem Sommertrikot ist der sicher nicht so eklatant wie bei einer 3-Lagen Regenjacke. Was mich an den Discounterklamotten am meisten gestÃ¶rt hat war die fÃ¼r mich bei langen Klamotten wirklich schlechte PaÃform. Entweder sind die Ãrmel oder Beine zu kurz oder es sitzt wie ein Sack. Wenn ich im Winter bei -5C oder im Herbst bei Regen fahre muss das einfach passen. Die ReizverschlÃ¼sse sollten leichtgÃ¤ngig sein, KlettverschlÃ¼sse und NÃ¤hte nicht nach 5xligem Gebrauch auseinander fallen.

Man macht auch immer mal wieder neue Erfahrungen. Z.B. trage ich als Funktionsunterhemden immer "gÃ¼nstige" Modelle aus dem Discounter. Jetzt habe ich kÃ¼rzlich zu einem Rahmenkauf ein Merino-Unterhemd fÃ¼r 5,- (regulÃ¤r Ã¼ber 50,-) dazubekommen. Mir wÃ¤re nie in den Sinn gekommen so ein Hemd zum regulÃ¤ren Preis zu kaufen. Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Hemd waren jetzt aber so positiv, dass ich mir bei Gelegenheit ein zweites (reduziertes) zulegen werde. Das Unterhemd passt super, gibt trotz sehr dÃ¼nnem Stoff sehr warm, man hat trotz schwitzen keine nasses GefÃ¼hl und es riecht nicht. (zumindest nicht so wie ein meine Bisherigen)


----------



## DiggaBiker (24. März 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Also mittlerweile sind zumindest bei Lidl alle Radsachen ausverkauft...(außer ein blauer linker Handschuh, der gestern noch da lag...) Damit können wir das Thema dann wohl ruhen lassen, bis es wieder heißt: "Der März ist da...."


 
 Ja. Und im Sommer sieht man dann die ganzen bierbäuchigen Opas mir Lidl-Klamotten auf dem Trekkingrad.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. März 2011)

DiggaBiker schrieb:


> Ja. Und im Sommer sieht man dann die ganzen bierbäuchigen Opas mir Lidl-Klamotten auf dem Trekkingrad.



Das ist dann Dein Problem, wenn Du da fährst, wo die bierbäuchigen Opas mit Trekkingrad unterwegs sind... Aber wenn Du es auch nur bis zur Eisdiele schaffst, dann mussde den Anblick halt ertraache...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. März 2011)

nochmal: (Anmerkung auch zu stormriders Regenjacke): Ich müsst doch nur davon ausgehen: Was will ich? Was erwarte ich? Was ist mein Anspruch? Auf jeden Fall gibt es qualitative Unterschiede einer Aldi Regenjacke und der 350.- Euro Regenjacke. Der Aldi Jacke ist es egal, obs am Reissverschluss durchsifft. Die will dort gar nicht dicht sein. Die kaufe ich auch nur, wenn ich sie zusammengerollt dabeihabe um einen kurzen Regen zu überbrücken, wenn ich unterwegs bin. Wenn ich jeden Tag bei Wind und Wetter mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahre, dann kauf ich mir auch eine mit der ich 100% trocken ankommen werde. Auch das 5 Euro Unterhemd will nicht mit dem 50 Euro Unterhemd gleichziehen. Es hatte in der Produktion auch nicht das gleiche Lastenheft... Es soll nur jemandem, der einen niedrige Anforderung hat, für kleines Geld den Fahrradspaß ermöglichen. Trotzdem ziehe ich für die Feierabendrunde auch gerne mal ein Lidl Trikot an, weil es meine Anforderungen an ein Feierabendrunde Trikot erfüllt. Und wenn ich in den Biergarten will, dann zieh ich halt Race Face an und die Oakley Brille.....und treffe dann dort DiggaBiker...


----------



## Schildbürger (24. März 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Interessante Diskussion hier. Und dabei hab ich nur die letzte Seite gelesen
> 
> Wenn ich bedenke, wer vom Rohstoff bis zur Aldikasse alles mitverdient hat, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass da alle fair behandelt werden. Der Hühnerbauer nicht, der Kunde nicht und vom Huhn wollen wir lieber nicht reden.



Vor gut 30 Jahren hatte ich ein einschneidendes Erlebnis...
Während meiner Ausbildung haben wir auch für verschiedene Bauern im Bergischen Land gearbeitet.
Wir, mein Meister und ich kamen auf einen Hof, auf einer Wiese dahinter liefen ca. 20Hühner frei rum, es gab einen Hofverkauf u.a. auch mit Eiern. 
Die Idylle pur, bis wir dann in ein Gebäude etwas abseits reingingen,
darin waren Hühner in Käfighaltung einige hundert Stück in engen Käfigen mit nur dunkler Beleuchtung, überall Staub und Dreck. 
Die Bilder habe ich heute noch im Kopf...
Die armen Kreaturen...
Ich habe von da an keine Eier mehr gegessen und mich geweigert welche zu kaufen.
Zum Glück ist die Käfighaltung heutzutage verboten.

Bei den Schweinen und Rinden und den Milchkühen hatte ich nie den Eindruck das es denen schlecht ergeht.

Mittlerweile kaufe ich hin und wieder Bioeier...

Von einem anderen Hofverkauf weiß ich das der die Sachen teilweise im "normalen" Großmarkt zukauft, da er nicht alles selber macht.
Wem soll man da noch trauen.


----------



## nadgrajin (25. März 2011)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Qualität hat einfach seinen Preis. Ob Asien oder Europa ist da zweitrangig. Ich habe beruflich mit Asiaten zu tun und es stimmt das Sie schon sehr viel günstiger produzieren können. Aber umsonst gibts dort auch nichts.


Schön wäre es wenn es denn so wäre, bei meinem weiteren Hobby dem Modellbau sehe ich eigentlich regelmäßig die Preisunterschiede für exakt ein und das selbe Produkt. Schönes bsp. sind hier Akkus, welche vom selben Hersteller hergestellt werden. Importiere ich diese allerdings selber hab ich eine Preisdifferenz von 20-30 und es handelt sich um das exakt selbe Produkt.



> Hochwertige Produkte (in meinem Fall Spritzgussteile) haben auch in China ihren Preis.


Den selben wie in Deutschland? Klar, je nachdem was man braucht ist das eine teurer oder billiger, aber mit dem Preis aus Deutschland muss man ganz selten mal rechnen. Und was meinst Du was solche Dinger dann in Massenwaren ab 2-3 Mio Chargen kosten. Für Kleinserien lohnt China nicht wirklich, erst ab richtig großen Massen.


----------



## ml-55 (25. März 2011)

kauf Dir dein eigenes Huhn - einzige Möglichkeit

Aber mal ne allgemeine Frage.... was ist eigentlich an Eisdielen schlecht? 
Ich find Eis lecker! 
Und nach dem Alpencross war das erste was ich gemacht habe einen Monsterbecher am Gardasee essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. März 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> kauf Dir dein eigenes Huhn - einzige Möglichkeit
> 
> Aber mal ne allgemeine Frage.... was ist eigentlich an Eisdielen schlecht?
> Ich find Eis lecker!
> Und nach dem Alpencross war das erste was ich gemacht habe einen Monsterbecher am Gardasee essen



...für das Geld hättest Du bei Aldi ca. 10kg Vanilleeis und die "bunte Eis-Schatztruhe" noch dazu bekommen kleines Späßchen am Rande...gibt bestimmt gar keinen Aldi am Gardasee oder etwa doch???


----------



## hasenfusses (25. März 2011)

Es gibt ja auch noch eine Welt zwischen einer 7,99 Discount Hose und einer Assos Hose für 120.-......

Ich glaube nicht das das Geld was der Verbraucher bezahlt immer bei den richtigen Leuten, also den Arbeitern, ankommt.

120.- oder auch 70.- sind für eine einfache Radhose einfach maßlos überzogen, da stecken sich die falschen Leute zu viel Geld in die Tasche.


----------



## anderson (25. März 2011)

16 Seiten Diskussion über eine Fragestellung, die keiner hier seriös beantworten kann.

Die Entscheidungsfindung trifft doch zunächst der Geldbeutel und dann die Erfahrung, die hoffentlich objektiv gemacht wurde. Bei manch einem kommt natürlich noch das Image dazu (Eisdiele), ist auch ok, wenn man sichs leisten will.

Ich hatte schon diverse Aldi-Klamotten, da waren einfach nicht viele dabei, die gepasst und gehalten haben. Es gibt Dinge, da kommt es nicht so drauf an (Trikot), aber je funktionaler das Teil sein soll (Regenschutz, Atmungsaktivität), umso mehr erfährt man im Einsatz den Unterschied.

Ich würde mir keine Werkzeuge, die ich häufig im Einsatz habe, kein "Downhill"-Bike und keine Bike-Regenjacke bei Aldi kaufen.

Eisdielen gibts auf meinen Trails leider keine. Wär aber vielleicht ganz praktisch,  weil, wenn ich jedesmal einen großen Tartufobecher abziehen würde, würden auch die Alditrikots passen.


----------



## toughskill (28. März 2011)

Es ist wieder soweit...

http://aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/angebote_ab_mo-04kw1411.htm?WT.z_src=main

...8 Uhr, in der örtlichen Aldi Filiale


----------



## CrossX (28. März 2011)

Hmm. Die Hosen sehen ganz gut aus, aber werden wahrscheinlich wieder ein echt mieses Polster haben. 

Ich werde mir wohl mal die Unterhemden angucken. Ansonsten ist nicht viel Vernünftiges dabei


----------



## Bikeschreck (28. März 2011)

Ist der Iso-Drink geniessbar,oder sollte man da auf ein Markenprodukt gehen? Also vergiften dürfte es einen nicht,denke ich mal. Ob es dem Körper aber das gibt,was er braucht? Ich bin mir nicht sicher. Bei Riegeln habe ich auch schon verschiedene getestet,da bin ich ein richtiger Mäkelhans.

Die anderen Bikesachen sprechen mich jetzt auch nicht an;die Minipumpe wäre okay,habe aber letzte Woche schon eine teure gekauft.

Gruß Holger


----------



## CrossX (28. März 2011)

Der ISO-Drink ist jetzt auch nicht wesentlich günstiger als bei DM und generell nehm ich eh immer das mit was gerade da ist. Auf meiner letzten Tour hatte ich ne Trinkflasche mit Ahoibrause mit 
Ist doch egal was in der Pulle ist, hauptsache nicht zu süß und zu viel Zucker


----------



## toughskill (28. März 2011)

Hatte mir optisch ansprechendere Trikots erhofft, finde die jetzt nicht so toll...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (28. März 2011)

Das Pulver in den Sekt gekippt und jeder Fusel wird geniessbar und knallt richtig schön...
Ich kauf das immer...auch für die Radpulle...(ohne Sekt natürlich...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laphroaig10 (28. März 2011)

mit den Helmen macht man definitiv auch nichts falsch, laut Werbung Cratoni mit anderem Aufdruck

mal schaun ob die Softshell-Jacken dieses mal was taugen, die letzten waren vom Schnitt her wie ein Sack


----------



## Maracuja10 (29. März 2011)

Hab mir letztes Jahr auch so einen "Cratoni" Helm bei Aldi gekauft. Macht auch nach knapp 1 Jahr immernoch einen guten Eindruck. Kann man durchaus empfehlen.

Wenn ich mir die Sachen so anschaue macht spontan der Tacho, die Softshell Jacke, die Sonnenbrille und die Socken nen guten Eindruck.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. März 2011)

Softshell Jacke hab ich noch von einer der letzten Aktionen. Ist top warm und winddicht, hab ich sogar an, wenns nicht zum Radfahren geht, sondern auf zugigen Sportplätzen z.B.

Was will man bei nem Tacho für 3,99 falsch machen?? Wenn er nach 2 Jahren kaputt ist, trägt man ihn zurück (3 Jahre Garantie)...oder haut ihn einfach in die Tonne...ich kauf mir immer 2-3 Stück. Man weiß ja nie, was im Laufe des Jahres noch an Rädern dazukommt...


----------



## itsadream (29. März 2011)

Ich schau mir mal die Radhose "weite Form" an. 
Bei der alten, hab ich die Innenhose rausgemacht und durch eine Trägerhose ersetzt. 

Gibt's solche Überhosen auch einzel zu kaufen?


----------



## Karrorr (30. März 2011)

Das Foto da geht ja gar nicht! 

http://aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_25781.htm

Aber dafür weiß ich jetzt endlich, welches Rad Man(n) mit den Sachen fahren darf...


----------



## xTr3Me (30. März 2011)

... fÃ¼r dein Cube wÃ¼rds auf jeden Fall reichen ... (genauso wie fÃ¼r jedes andere Rad auch).

Ich weiss gar nicht was dieses Status-Gehabe soll. Ein Biker wird niemals sagen "boa wie cool der hat das super Liteville und trÃ¤gt Klamotten von Assos" sondern eher "boa der fÃ¤hrt im Wheelie den S4 Hang runter, mit dem Klapprad seiner Oma!" 

Also scheiss doch drauf von welcher Marke die Klamotten sind. Wichtig ist, dass man damit zurecht kommt. Manche brauchen eben die 120â¬ Klamotten um ihre Fettpolster herum, andere fahren lieber 10â¬ Klamotten und arbeiten an ihrer Fitness und Fahrtechnik...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntaresH (30. März 2011)

da kann ich dir nur zustimmen...ist schon ein leidiges Thema...

ich werde mir die Radlerhose holen...diesmal die enge...die weite habe ich noch und für nicht allzu lange Touren sind die Hosen durchaus zu gebrauchen...bei einer Tagestour braucht man allerdings schon ein guten Arsch...

hat jemand erfahrungen mit der Luftpumpe??

LG


----------



## ml-55 (30. März 2011)

Also die Socken kann ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen!

bzgl. billige Pumpe: Hab mir die von Lidl geholt - arg klapprig, bar Anzeige funktioniert nicht richtig - also man bekommt nicht mehr als man bezahlt hat. Was das für das Ding bei Aldi bedeutet weiß ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## anderson (30. März 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Was will man bei nem Tacho für 3,99 falsch machen?? Wenn er nach 2 Jahren kaputt ist, trägt man ihn zurück (3 Jahre Garantie)...oder haut ihn einfach in die Tonne...ich kauf mir immer 2-3 Stück. Man weiß ja nie, was im Laufe des Jahres noch an Rädern dazukommt...



Auf die Bikes gibts auch 3 Jahre Garantie und 10 auf den Rahmen.

Wie gesagt, welche Qualität erwarte ich und was kann und will ich fürs Hobby ausgeben?

Also Klapprad, Nerve oder Jekyll Hi-Mod. Kann sich jeder das passende aussuchen und glücklich werden.


----------



## Harley94 (30. März 2011)

Mit Radklamotten von Aldi hab ich gemischte erfahrungen gemacht.
Die Hosen sind eher schlecht. da steht de Polster hinten und vorne ab. ( hab die Vermutung das die Hosen eher für Leute gemacht sind die Regelmäßig dort einkaufen. 

Das Trikot von vor 3 Jahrne glaub ich passt mir dagegen gut und ist auch trotz häufiger Verwendung noch nicht kaputt. Ein Jahr später hab ich mir dann nochmal eins gekauft das mir allerdings überhaupt nicht passt viel zu groß (trotz selber größe) und der Stoff wirkt billiger als der ein Jahr ältere. 

Hab mir dann auch mal noch für den Winter ein paar lange hantschuhe gekauft die auch sehr gut sind und keinen Nachteil gegenüber Markenhandschuhen haben.

Was ich ebenfalls bei Aldi mehrmals gekauft hab sind die Satteltaschen. die aber auch über die Jahre schlechter wurden. Auch das Flick und Werkzeug das da dabei ist ist recht ordentlich.


----------



## bollo99 (30. März 2011)

Ich denke jede(r) sollte es so handhaben wie die Geldbörse und der Geschmack es zulassen. Wenn jemand 130 Euro für eine Hose bezahlen kann und will, why not? Niemand wird gezwungen im Discounter einzukaufen. Diese Diskussion wird zu keinem wirklichem Ergebnis führen. 
Wenn allerdings Erfahrungen mit dem Discounter Material vorliegen sollten diese nicht vorenthalten werden. 
Ich fange daher mal an:
Letzte Herbstaktion (Herbstklamotten) bei Aldi Süd und Lidl:
1 Paar Überschuhe, 1 lange Hose, Softshell Jacke bei Aldi Süd und Lidl gekauft.
Die Preise waren nahezu identisch.
Fazit bis heute:
Die Hose und die Überschuhe von Aldi Süd hatten ein identisches Problem:
die Reissverschlüsse haben sich schnell verabschiedet. Diese sind einfach zu feingliedrig um den Belastungen durch Wasser und Schmutz standzuhalten. Die Nähte und der Materialien jedoch waren einwandfrei.
Die Lidl Hose hat bis heute gehalten.
Im Vergleich zu meiner Gore Hose jedoch, sind die eingenähten Polster bei der Discounter Ware wesentlich dünner bzw. die Plazierung der selben ist bei der Gore Hose besser. 
Die Softshell Jacken jedoch sind absolut mit wesentlich teurerem Material vergleichbar. Keine negative Kritik.
Bei den Handschuhen hat sich bei der Lidl Ware bei einem eine Naht gelöst. Wurde umgetauscht (es waren noch welche da) und bei der Neuware ist dieses Problem nicht mehr aufgetreten. Die Shirts sind ebenfalls ohne negativem Befund (bis heute).
Ob diese Erahrungen auf die neue Aktion (Sommerware) so übertragbar weiss ich nicht, da ich die Bezugsquellen nicht kenne.


----------



## Mattulla (30. März 2011)

Hat jemand bei einer der frueheren Aktionen Erfahrungen mit der Radlerunterhose gemacht? Gibt es die eigentlich nur in weiss???


----------



## bobons (30. März 2011)

AntaresH schrieb:


> da kann ich dir nur zustimmen...ist schon ein leidiges Thema...
> 
> ich werde mir die Radlerhose holen...diesmal die enge...die weite habe ich noch und für nicht allzu lange Touren sind die Hosen durchaus zu gebrauchen...bei einer Tagestour braucht man allerdings schon ein guten Arsch...
> 
> ...



Die kleine Pumpe ist vollkommen in Ordnung, Manometer funktioniert bei Sclaverand natürlich nur sehr grob, bei AV geht es, die Pumpart lässt sich umstellen zwischen Volumen und Druck, bis 3 bar reicht die Volumeneinstellung locker aus und man hat noch was für die Arme getan.

Gewicht liegt bei 140 g und es ist bisher noch nichts abgebrochen. 
Die Fahrradhalterung ist ein schlechter Scherz, die wurde von mir gleich nach dem Kauf entsorgt, die hält vielleicht bei Senioren am Stadtrad.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. März 2011)

Aldi Pumpe ist einwandfrei: Fährt bei mir immer im Rucksack mit und hat schon so manche Tour gerettet. Dass man mit so ner Minipumpe was für die Arme tut, ist klar...aber die Umschaltung Volumen zu Druck funktioniert auch einwandfrei. Um überhaupt weiterzukommen, ist mir das Manometer sowas von egal...Luft drauf, damit man weiterfahren kann und wenn die angezeigten 2 bar nur 1,5 oder gar 2,5 sind, ist mir das auch egal...noch keine 3 Wochen her, dass sie hier im Einsatz war (unten links auf dem Bild)...


----------



## bollo99 (30. März 2011)

Mattulla schrieb:


> Hat jemand bei einer der frueheren Aktionen Erfahrungen mit der Radlerunterhose gemacht? Gibt es die eigentlich nur in weiss???



Laut Aldi Süd Print Prospekt auch in schwarz.


----------



## Mattulla (30. März 2011)

Die Pumpe habe ich auch bei einer der letzten aktionen mitgenommen. fuer den preis einfach top. 

@bollo99 

danke, dann schau ich mir die ggf mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itsadream (31. März 2011)

also ich hab mir die Pumpe auch gekauft, aber toll ist was anderes. Jetzt darf sie in meinem Kinderanhänger spazieren fahren.
Wenn man bedenkt wie lange eine Pumpe hält ist das am falschen Ende gespart.


----------



## Mattulla (31. März 2011)

Welche Pumpe, die kleine oder die Fusspumpe? Was genau stimmt nicht mit der Pumpe?


----------



## Deleted 61489 (31. März 2011)

Mit der angebotenen Mini-Pumpe (letztes Jahr gekauft) habe ich bessere Erfahrungen gemacht als mit einem mehr als doppelt so teuren Produkt aus einem Bikeladen.


----------



## Karrorr (31. März 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> ... fÃ¼r dein Cube wÃ¼rds auf jeden Fall reichen ... (genauso wie fÃ¼r jedes andere Rad auch).
> 
> Ich weiss gar nicht was dieses Status-Gehabe soll. Ein Biker wird niemals sagen "boa wie cool der hat das super Liteville und trÃ¤gt Klamotten von Assos" sondern eher "boa der fÃ¤hrt im Wheelie den S4 Hang runter, mit dem Klapprad seiner Oma!"
> 
> Also scheiss doch drauf von welcher Marke die Klamotten sind. Wichtig ist, dass man damit zurecht kommt. Manche brauchen eben die 120â¬ Klamotten um ihre Fettpolster herum, andere fahren lieber 10â¬ Klamotten und arbeiten an ihrer Fitness und Fahrtechnik...


Stimmt schon, fÃ¼r soÂ´n Cube reicht das sicher. 

Habe ich mich da wieder zu kurz gefasst? Kann sein, daher noch mal deutlicher. Mein Post bezog sich einzig und allein auf die QualitÃ¤t des Fotos, nicht auf die der Radhose. In komplettes Rad-Outfit gekleideter sportlicher Typ, der auf einem "Hollandrad-Verschnitt sitzt, das passt einfach nicht. Wenn mir jemand so unterwegs begegnen wÃ¼rde, fiele ich wahrscheinlich vom Rad, vor Lachen...


----------



## xTr3Me (31. März 2011)

Jetzt schaut das schon ganz anders aus *g*


----------



## madbuddha (31. März 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich weiss gar nicht was dieses Status-Gehabe soll. Ein Biker wird niemals sagen "boa wie cool der hat das super Liteville und trägt Klamotten von Assos" sondern eher "boa der fährt im Wheelie den S4 Hang runter, mit dem Klapprad seiner Oma!"
> 
> Also scheiss doch drauf von welcher Marke die Klamotten sind. Wichtig ist, dass man damit zurecht kommt. Manche brauchen eben die 120 Klamotten um ihre Fettpolster herum, andere fahren lieber 10 Klamotten und arbeiten an ihrer Fitness und Fahrtechnik...



 Ich verstehe diese Diskussion ab und zu nicht. Wenn es doch angeblich so egal ist, von welcher Marke Klamotten und Rad sind, warum werden die Leute, die diese Marken kaufen, in diesem Thread so herabgesetzt?   

Warum schreibst Du, dass Fahrer mit Assosklamotten Fettpolster haben und nicht fit sind und keine Fahrtechnik haben? Ich verstehe es echt nicht mehr...

Langsam denke ich, dass Du derjenige  mit dem Statusproblem bist.


----------



## tombrider (31. März 2011)

Ist der Jackpot schon geknackt? Im Ernst, wer sich nur Marken-High-Tech-Klamotten leisten kann, muß schon richtig Geld ausgeben. Denn wenn man täglich fährt, braucht man zwangsläufig manche Dinge doppelt.


----------



## xTr3Me (31. März 2011)

@madbuddha
Das was du mir unterstellst, habe ich gar nicht geschrieben  - du hast das was ich geschrieben habe komplett verdreht, herzlichen Glühstrumpf.


----------



## Enrgy (31. März 2011)

Karrorr schrieb:


> Mein Post bezog sich einzig und allein auf die Qualität des Fotos, nicht auf die der Radhose. In komplettes Rad-Outfit gekleideter sportlicher Typ, der auf einem "Hollandrad-Verschnitt sitzt, das passt einfach nicht...




Die Räder auf den Fotos sind immer jene, welche auch in den Aktionen verkauft werden 
Hat also schon seinen Grund, daß die da zu sehen sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (31. März 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> @madbuddha
> Das was du mir unterstellst, habe ich gar nicht geschrieben



doch, hast du



xTr3Me schrieb:


> du hast das was ich geschrieben habe komplett verdreht, herzlichen Glühstrumpf.



nein, hat er nicht


----------



## TomatoAc (31. März 2011)

Ich werd mir am Montag mal den Helm und den Rucksack bei Lidl angucken gehen, mein jetziger Helm ist ca. 10 Jahre alt, da wird ein neuer wohl nicht schlechter sein, egal was fÃ¼r einer ^^

Und der Rucksack sieht wie ne gute Alternative zu meinem Deuter Transalpin aus, den man auch so bei tÃ¤glichen Fahren sicherlich gebrauchen kann.

//edit

Der Werkzeugkoffer von Lidl


Hier bei Amazon fÃ¼r 35â¬ bei UVP 51â¬ von M-Wave

Bei BikeDeal24 war er fÃ¼r 50â¬ im Angebot, genauso wie bei jehlebikes.de

Und ich wette wenn man nach den anderen Produkten mal sucht findet man die auch noch mit anderem Label...


----------



## CrossX (31. März 2011)

Bei den Rucksäcken scheinen sie aber extrem bei Deuter und Dakine kopiert zu haben. Wenn dass Rückenteil halbwegs vernünftig ist werde ich mir auf jeden Fall den schwarzen holen. Als günstige Alternative zu meinem Dakine Drafter. Mit Fullfacehelmhalter und Protektorenhalterung und Schmutzhülle kann man da für 15 Euro garnix falsch machen.


----------



## xTr3Me (31. März 2011)

anderson schrieb:


> doch, hast du
> 
> 
> 
> nein, hat er nicht




Muss ich das jetzt wirklich erklären? Ich dachte lesen lernt man in der Grundschule, das müsste ja jeder gelernt haben


----------



## madbuddha (31. März 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Muss ich das jetzt wirklich erklären? Ich dachte lesen lernt man in der Grundschule, das müsste ja jeder gelernt haben



 Na wie hast Du das mit den Fettpolstern, der Fitness und der Fahrtechnik denn dann gemeint?


----------



## Mattulla (31. März 2011)

madbuddha schrieb:


> Na wie hast Du das mit den Fettpolstern, der Fitness und der Fahrtechnik denn dann gemeint?




War doch eindeutig. Teure Klamotten machen einen nicht cool. Wurst bleibt Wurst, egal welche Label auf den Klamotten sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mattulla (31. März 2011)

TomatoAc schrieb:


> Ich werd mir am Montag mal den Helm und den Rucksack bei Lidl angucken gehen, mein jetziger Helm ist ca. 10 Jahre alt, da wird ein neuer wohl nicht schlechter sein, egal was für einer ^^
> 
> Und der Rucksack sieht wie ne gute Alternative zu meinem Deuter Transalpin aus, den man auch so bei täglichen Fahren sicherlich gebrauchen kann.
> 
> ...



Schade, den Werkzeugkoffer gibt es nur online. Haette mir den gerne mal angesehen.


----------



## ZJGuy (31. März 2011)

Meine Erfahrung mit den Aldi Radsachen der letzten 3 - 4 Jahre:

vor 4 Jahren noch klasse, mittlerweile ist die Qualität mittelmässig.

Weite, kurze Radhose: Trägt sich gut, Innenhose mittelmässig, relativ leger. Aber: wehe die Hose wird nass. Danach habt ihr einen nassen Sack an Euch hängen, der im Gegensatz zu meinen Pearl Izumi oder Gore Hosen nur auf der Wäscheleine (und in der Sonne) trocknet.....

Unterhemden: Eigentlich recht gut, aber viel zu weit. Die Funktionsunterhemden von Lidl sind von der Passform wesentlich besser.

Radunterhose: Habe ich eine von vor 2 Jahren. Nicht schlecht, wesentlich besser als die Dinger die bei den Hosen mitgeliefert werden. Die kann man fast alle gleich in die Tonne treten ... Werde ich mir anschauen, und eventl. noch mal eine holen. Für Halb - Tagesstrecken ok (sagt ein Brooks Ledersattel - Fahrer)

Helm: Genial gut und günstig. Hat bei mir schon alles mögliche mitgemacht, und ich kann nichts negatives über diesen sagen. Kaufen!

Handschuhe: schlechte Passform, und vom Klimakomfort nicht das beste.

Satteltasche mit Werkzeug: Fürs Freizeitrad zu gebrauchen. Relativ schweres und "weiches" Werkzeug inklusive, allerdings sind die Schlauch - Flicken super. Ala Park Tool Flicken. Wer für seine Kiddies oder mal für die Stadt Werkzeug braucht - here it is.

Radjacke: Absolut ok. Nun sogar mit abnehmbaren Ärmeln. Die letzte (2 Jahre alt) nehme ich sogar fürs Langlaufen. Einwandfrei, die werde ich mir auf jeden Fall noch einmal anschauen. Meine letzte hat einen üblen Sturz auf Asphalt gut überlebt, und anstatt meiner Haut selbst ein paar Schürfflecken abbekommen. So soll das sein, und die Tatsache das diese recht günstig war lässt mich diesen Sturz sogar noch besser vergessen 

Rad - / Sonnenbrille: Für meine Kids super. Hält genau ein Jahr, danach fehlt entweder eine Wechselscheibe oder der Nasensteg hat einen Gummi weniger etc etc ...
Für mich _unbrauchbar_, aber bei H&S gibt es ja immer super Angebote von Markenherstellern die unser Augenlicht besser schützen ...

Isodrink: Die Magnesium Tabletten vom Aldi sind besser und günstiger, und Muskelkrämpfe kenne ich nur vom Winter wenn ich faule Sau nichts mache ...

Fahrrad Gepäcktaschen Set: Für den gelegentlichen Transport von Sachen auf kurze Distanz OK. Wer aber damit das ganze Jahr über täglich zwischen 30 und 100 KM fahren möchte: Abhaken.
Ich habe 2 versch. Sets, einmal die kleinen Radtaschen und dann die Einkaufsshopper. Die kleinen Radtaschen haben sich jetzt nach 2 Jahren verabschiedet. Waren nicht so oft in Gebrauch, haben allerdings schon nach kurzer Zeit ihr Form verloren. Gestützt werden diese durch Plastik Inlets, die am Boden und in den Seiten die Form halten. Diese Dinger waren schon nach 3 Monaten hinüber (bei gelegebtlicher Benutzung, wie gesagt...). Ich habe mir dann aus Plastik (alter Kaninster) neu gebastelt. Aber gerade diesen Dienstag haben diese Ihre letzte Fahrt gemacht - die Verstärkungen, die die Griffe von der Unterseite halten (weiches Plastik?) sind gebrochen - nach gerade mal 3 Schläglöchern .. Ebenso die sich auf der Rückseite befindenden Verstärkungen für die Klettbänder, die die Taschen am Träger halten.

Ich würde sagen: die Taschen sind für gelegentliche, bei Sonnenschein stattfindende Fahrten gemacht ....

Ich werde mir zwar mal diesen "Ortlieb Verschnitt" ähnliche Taschen ansehen, aber .... Naja.

Habe ich was vergessen?

Soviel zu meinen Erfahrungen zu Aldi.

Wie gesagt, für die Kids zum Rein - / Rauswachsen gut, für mich (mittlerweile) zweifelhaft.

Genereller Eindruck: Über die Jahre immer schlechtere Qualität.

Gruss,


----------



## madbuddha (31. März 2011)

Mattulla schrieb:


> War doch eindeutig. Teure Klamotten machen einen nicht cool. Wurst bleibt Wurst, egal welche Label auf den Klamotten sind.



 Ich denke nicht, dass der durchschnittliche Markenklamottenträger sich cooler fühlt, als der durchschnittliche Aldiklamottenträger. 

Ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass sich einzelne Aldiklamottenträger ständig versichern müssen, dass sie cooler sind als die durchschnittlichen Markenklamottenträger.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (31. März 2011)

Also wenn dieser Werkzeugkoffer in der Ausstattung wirklich immer noch verkauft wird, dann eignet er sich eher für die Schraubarbeiten an klassichen Rädern. Alle anderen "billig-Koffer" wurden wenigstens mal mit einem HollowtecII Schlüssel ausgestattet statt dem komischen 4-kant-Kurbel-Abzieher.

Aber grundsätzlich: Der Koffer ist gut - für das Geld kann man nichts falsch machen. Selbst für ambitionierte Schrauber ausreichend (so würde ich mich mal bezeichnen) Was man aber wirklich oft benötigt ist ein Inbus-Satz. Da würde ich ergänzend zum Koffer (wenn er wieder kommt bei Aldi) das Set für 3,99 kaufen. Damit hab ich noch alles aufbekommen.


----------



## mightyEx (31. März 2011)

Aldi hin oder her - ich habe mal vor einiger Zeit eine Lange Fahrradhose (Shamp) von dem Verein gekauft und muss sagen, dass sie sehr gut brauchbar ist. Habe die Hose jetzt bei den "Rest-Winter"-Temperaturen um die -3° benutzt. Reicht vollkommen. Dagegen habe ich bei nem renommierten Fahrrad-Großhändler eine Hose (auch für den Winter) im 3-stelligen Bereich gekauft, die mich leider gar nicht zufrieden stellt  .


----------



## Grizzly71 (31. März 2011)

OOOooo...oooOOO schrieb:


> Also ich habe ja schonmal dieses Billig-Werkzeug beim Discounter gekauft. Mein Fazit: Dieses chinesische Billig-Zeugs war gleich am Anfang verbogen. Der Schraubenschlüssel war bald ausgenudelt. Beim Schrauberndreher war der Griff ab. Kurz: VÖLLIG UNBRAUCHBARER SCHROTT!!!!
> 
> Ich habe mir dann richtiges Werkzeug zugelegt. Von ParkTool. Diese hochwertigen Werkzeuge liegen richtig gut in der Hand. Sind aus gehärtetem Stahl. Und sind eine Investition für die Ewigkeit.
> 
> Ich kann in dieser Hinsicht voll bestätigen: Wer billig (beim Discounter kauft), kauft 2mal!



stimme ich 100%tig zu !


----------



## bobons (1. April 2011)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Rad - / Sonnenbrille: Für meine Kids super. Hält genau ein Jahr, danach fehlt entweder eine Wechselscheibe oder der Nasensteg hat einen Gummi weniger etc etc ...
> Für mich _unbrauchbar_, aber bei H&S gibt es ja immer super Angebote von Markenherstellern die unser Augenlicht besser schützen ...



Ich hoffe Du meinst das nicht ernst. Da hast Du aber Glück dass die Aldi-Brillen ziemlich gut UV-Licht filtern. Ich bekomme mit einer 150 Euro-Markenbille, die einfach nur schick aussieht, nach 20 Min tränende Augen und Kopfschmerzen, die Aldi-Teile kann ich den ganzen Tag tragen.


----------



## Enrgy (1. April 2011)

Das hat aber nix mit der Fähigkeit, UV zu filtern zu tun, sondern liegt einzig an der eisdielengerechten Form der Brillen...

Bei den Brillen ist das ähnlich wie bei Sätteln, wenn es nicht "passt" taugt das beste Design nix. Kann aber auch am nicht eisdielenkompatiblen Gesicht des Trägers liegen


----------



## kerosin (1. April 2011)

der blaue rucksack von lidl schein ein klon des deuter transalpine zu sein( so war das wenigsten letztes jahr)


----------



## Enrgy (1. April 2011)

OOOooo...oooOOO schrieb:


> ...Ich hatte das Teil in den Händen. Das ist eine billige China-Kopie. Gut gewollt aber schlecht gemacht. Billigste Raschelmaterialien. Schlechte Nähte. Unbequemer Sittz, (drückt an den Schultern). Und die Verschlüsse sind total schwergängig.



Du befindest dich doch auf einem Kreuzzug gegen Discounterware, wie kommt es dann, daß du dich in einen solch verteufelten Laden wagst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itsadream (2. April 2011)

Mattulla schrieb:


> Welche Pumpe, die kleine oder die Fusspumpe? Was genau stimmt nicht mit der Pumpe?



Also ich meinte die Handpumpe.
Man kann sie umstellen auf Druck oder Volumen. Hört sich erst mal ganz gut an. In der Praxis hat man die Wahl zwischen todpumpen oder toddrücken.
Klar ist es nur eine Pumpe für den Notfall und dafür auch ganz OK.
Ich hab sie vor allem als Pumpe für mein Stadtrad benutzen wollen wo ich öfters mal einen Schleicher hatte. Also ein bis zwei mal die Woche auf- bzw nach pumpen.  Und dafür fand ich sie nicht praktikabel. Wie wahrscheinlich jede Minipumpe. Jetzt ist sie halt ein Notpumbe im Kinderanhänger. Und da bin ich auch sehr zufrieden mit ihr, wie ich sie bisher nicht benutzen musste 

Um als Notpumpe am MTB oder RR mitgenommen zu werden, ist sie mir zu klobig.


----------



## Flupsen (4. April 2011)

Meine Frau war gerade da und hat für mich eingekauft. Sie sagt wie Krieg. Über Passform und qualität kann ich aber leider erst heute Abend berichten.


----------



## ml-55 (4. April 2011)

och, hier gings mit dem krieg... - die softshell ist sauschwer, die Handschuhe steif und unbequem. Mädelssachen nur in nem fiesen lila. Das einzige was ich am Ende mitgenommen habe war son Hoseneinsatz weil meine protective durchgesessen ist, ein Tacho fürs Frauchen und ein Schloss für die Stadtschlampe. Eher magere Ausbeute...


----------



## xTr3Me (4. April 2011)

Ich schau erst später mal vorbei. Die Schlacht gebe ich mir nicht, das ist mir eindeutig zu dämlich. Ich sterb da immer an Fremdscham wenn ich sehe, wie sich die Leute erstmal nen ganzen Stapel von dem Zeug in den eigenen Wagen packen um sich dann in Ruhe die Sachen aussortieren zu können. So nötig habe ich es nicht..


----------



## ml-55 (4. April 2011)

> wie sich die Leute erstmal nen ganzen Stapel von dem Zeug in den  eigenen Wagen packen um sich dann in Ruhe die Sachen aussortieren zu  können.




sowas machen die bei Euch? Wie cool! Wo ist das denn? Vielleicht könnte man mal ne sightseeing tour organisieren?


----------



## Enrgy (4. April 2011)

Das ist nicht nur bei Radsachen so. Geh mal zum Spaß morgens um 8.15 da hin, wenn es Kinderklamotten gibt. DAS ist Krieg! 
Muttis mit und ohne Kopftücher im Nahkampf, aus dem Hintergrund bekommen sie Artillerieunterstützung in Form von schwergewichtigen Müttern, Schwestern, Tanten. Und wehe, es sagt jemand "das hatte ich aber zuerst in der Hand" - dann gehts erst richtig los 
Am besten, die kämen gleich mit nem Hubwagen und rollen die ganzen Gitterboxen zur Kasse.
Hab mir nur ne Packung Schläuche geholt. Die sind immer noch unschlagbar günstig, obwohl sie nun schon bei 3Eu sind. Angefangen haben sie vor ein paar Jahren mal mit 2Eu pro Packung.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. April 2011)

Selbstverständlich läuft das so...erstmal rein in die Karre, solange noch was da ist und alles, was die falsche Größe ist, wieder zurücklegen...was die sich alle freuen!!! Alternativ natürlich ohne Wagen lossprinten, damit man als erstes an der Gitterbox ist...Kann man ja dann erstmal auf der Apfelschorle parken und in Ruhe sortieren...(Ich geh nämlich auch immer zu Kinderklamotten...da ist ne Halbwertszeit von 6 Monaten nämlich ausreichend, weils dann eh nicht mehr passt...und es bleibt mehr Kohle für Papas Bikes übrig)

Ich komme eben grad zurück und alles, was ich wollte, war noch reichlich da...Tachos beim Radsporthaus Albrecht-Süd in allen Farben noch da, das Iso-Pulver (leider diesmal nur in Apfel (würg) und  Blutorange (mal testen). 
Bei Lidl waren die Funktionsshirts (nicht spezieller Bike-Kram, sondern TrekkingModeWochen) mit Natural-Evolution-21°C Wohlfühltemperatur und H2-Port-Immer-Trocken-Sensoren noch in allen Größen da. Mal sehen wie die sich schlagen. war ja nicht grade billig mit 9,99 fürs Hemdchen. Da wären die Aldi-Rad-Trikots sogar mit 7,99 niedriger gewesen...

PS: @Enrgy - 8:15Uhr, wenns Kinderklamotten gibt??? Da siehst Du im ganzen Laden kein einziges Kinderklamottenteil mehr...da sind sie schon alle an der Kasse mit ihrem Krempel 7:45 spätestens, wenn Du unter den ersten 10 vor dem Laden stehen willst...und selbst dann muss man die später Kommenden sachte auf das Ende der Schlange hinweisen...die anderen 9 vor mir überhol ich dann IM Laden....


----------



## xTr3Me (4. April 2011)

Meinen ersten PC habe ich mir damals mit 13-14 von meinem Vater kaufen lassen, der war schon pünktlich vor Ort, allerdings war dann bereits alles ausverkauft. Ein paar Märkte weiter hat er dann noch einen ergattern können. Schon lustig.. ich will eigtl nur das ISO-Pulver, mal sehen wann ich Lust habe los zu fahren


----------



## xXJojoXx (4. April 2011)

Hey,
also was ich sagen kann ist, dass die weite Hose ein Witz ist ! Wenn die einmal feucht wird, wird sie wahrscheinlich (wenn überhaupt) in 10 Jahren erst wieder trocken. Und das Sitzpolster, das da drin ist ist ein Witz. Viel zu breit  ! 
Das Trikot ist halbwegs in Ordnung, obwohl es schon weit ist. Luftpumpe macht auch nen guten Eindruck.
Grüße
Jojo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXwannabeXx (4. April 2011)

Also ich habe heute einen ganzen Stapel an Sachen bekommen ,leider alles in der falschen Größe ,da ich die Sachen nur mitgebracht bekommen habe.

Jetzt habe ich 2 Weiße Trikots und eine Jacke in 50 über...

Die Jacke gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut. Wirklich leicht ist sie nicht ,aber es ist eben auch eine Softshell ,die auch etwas wasserdicht ist.Zumindest augenscheinlich.
Eine reine Windstopper ist es nicht.

Die Trikots tragen sich auch ganz angenehm, nur sind die mir zu breit.
Trägt sich genauso wie ein Cubekurzarmtrikot. 
Es ist ein bisschen dicker und wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so luftdurchlässig.
Das einzige was ich am Trikot vermissen würde wären die Gummis an den Armen.

Gruß
Wannabe


----------



## loschi (4. April 2011)

Die Unterhemden sind ok, die Trikots auch, obwohl hier 48 schon recht weit ist.
Die Hosen (eng) habe ich jetzt auch einmal behalten, obwohl ich mit den Polstern noch nicht sicher bin. Imho sitzen die recht weit vorne, habe aber damit auch keine Erfahrung. Naja wenns nichts ist, dann war das Lehrgeld wenigstens nicht zu viel


----------



## netsrak (4. April 2011)

Helm passt.
Handschuhe in XL auch
Trikot auch

Nur die schöne blaue Softshell-Jacke: 
Steht wasserdicht drauf und 
hält keine 10 Sekunden unter Wasser. 
Schon war mein Arm patschnass.
(Das war bei der Snowboardjacke vor 3 Jahren anders)
Ich hab das die Softshell-Jacke postwendend zurückgebracht.
JEtzt such ich ne Jacke, die wirklich regentauglich ist. 
So eine Verhöhnung der Werbung. 
Tech-tex bla.....kram.


----------



## xXwannabeXx (4. April 2011)

Ich habe jetzt gerade mal den Blutorangen Isodrink probiert und muss sagen ,dass er gut schmeckt (für einen Isodrink).
Geschmacklich gibt es nicht auszusetzen.

Falls jemand noch eine Jacke in 48 und ein Trikot in 48 hat würde ich hier Interesse melden !

Gruß
Wannabe


----------



## pinsel (4. April 2011)

Habe jetzt gerade auch die Aldi-Softshelljacke in den Händen. 
Erster Eindruck: 
-Qualität ziemlich unteres Mittelfeld 
-eng geschnitten
-meiner Meinung keine wirkliche Softshell. Kein richtiger Windstopper, keine Regenjacke. Keine Ahnung , irgendwas dazwischen.
-sehr dünn

Fazit: Im Vergleich zu den letzten Aldijacken, welche ich jetzt ca. 3 Jahre fahre. bin ich enttäuscht. Minderwertiger verarbeitet, schlechter geschnitten und das bei nahezu identischem Preis.

Die Jacke wird trotzdem mal getestet und muss sich ab jetzt bei Touren von 1-3h beweisen.

Nähers folgt in einigen Wochen.


----------



## ml-55 (4. April 2011)

> Also ich habe heute einen ganzen Stapel an Sachen bekommen ,leider alles  in der falschen Größe ,da ich die Sachen nur mitgebracht bekommen habe.



kann man alles zurückbringen - versand lohnt bei dem krempel gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (4. April 2011)

pinsel schrieb:


> ... Im Vergleich zu den letzten Aldijacken, welche ich jetzt ca. 3 Jahre fahre. bin ich enttäuscht. Minderwertiger verarbeitet, schlechter geschnitten und das bei nahezu identischem Preis...




Das ist auch das erste Mal, daß eine Softshell in der Frühjahrskollektion angeboten wird. Kann man also mit den Herbst/Wintersachen überhaupt nicht vergleichen! Soll wohl eher die bislang verhökerte Weste ersetzen.

Meckert ja auch keiner über die aktuellen Handschuhe, wo man sich plötzlich die Finger abfriert


----------



## MTB-ROBBY (4. April 2011)

habe auch ein rotes trikot in 48 erwischt und die sind schon wohl eher für bissl "gute esser tüpen" geschnitten.aber zum rumkurfen im wald und training mehr als ausreichend.mann muss ja halt den preis noch sehen...


----------



## itsadream (4. April 2011)

hab mir ein paar von den Rolltaschen gekauft und jetzt daheim noch mal angeschaut. Ich werd sie zurÃ¼ckbringen. da sind 10â¬ noch zu teuer.
der Helm hat mir nicht gepasst, Softshelljacke hab ich keine gesehen.

Blieb nur noch ein Fahrradcomputer fÃ¼r das Stadtrad meiner Frau und ein paar Radlerunterhosen fÃ¼r die kurze Fahrten in Jeans.


----------



## Flupsen (4. April 2011)

Hab die Sachen gerade mal anprobiert.

Softshelljacke
Sitzt bei mir gut und Preis Leistung scheint soweit zustimmen. Was sie auf der Tour taugt muss sie natürlich noch zeigen.

Unterhose
Passt, Polster sitzt bei mir gut.

Enge Hose
Wird zurück gebracht, das Polster ist viel zu breit, sitzt schlecht

Weite Hose
Siehe enge Hose

Trikot
Sitzt bei mir gut aber scheint von bescheidener quali zu sein. Ich hab vor 2 Jahren Lauftrikots gekauft, die sind aufjedenfall bessert. Ich behalt das Trikot aber für den Preis

Also diesmal kein knaller


----------



## Enrgy (4. April 2011)

OOOooo...oooOOO schrieb:


> Ach ne, wirklich?!  Die Aldi-Fanboys erzählen uns doch immer, dass die von Gore oder Assos hergestellt werden.



Du Pfeife, es ging darum daß keiner von euch Marken Fanboys garantieren kann, daß Gore und Assos nicht in den gleichen Hallen in China produziert wird wie Aldi.
Aber als Dosenbrot 2.0 mußt du ja deinem Ruf als Stänkerer treu bleiben. Nur eine lange Zukunft wird deinem Nick wohl so nicht beschert sein


----------



## Osmodium (4. April 2011)

netsrak schrieb:


> Helm passt.
> Handschuhe in XL auch
> Trikot auch
> 
> ...



Die Bereiche, die aus Softshell sind, sind tatsächlich wasserabweisend.
Bei den Ärmeln ist nur die Oberseite aus Softshell, die Unterseite ist aus einfachem Stoff.
Daher wundert mich nicht, dass die Ärmel sehr schnell nass werden.


----------



## KarlTheodor (5. April 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Du Pfeife, es ging darum daß keiner von euch Marken Fanboys garantieren kann, daß Gore und Assos nicht in den gleichen Hallen in China produziert wird wie Aldi.
> Aber als Dosenbrot 2.0 mußt du ja deinem Ruf als Stänkerer treu bleiben. Nur eine lange Zukunft wird deinem Nick wohl so nicht beschert sein


neenee für die markenhersteller werden extra schöne, geräumige, lichtdurchflutete fertigungshallen gebaut, in denen sich die ki...äh... arbeiter, die dort für mindestens acht euro pro stunde arbeiten, so wohlfühlen, dass sie textilien der absoluten spitzenklasse handfertigen...
deswegen sind die sachen doch auch so teuer!


----------



## KarlTheodor (5. April 2011)

OOOooo...oooOOO schrieb:


> Da hat Herr Albrecht mal krass am Material gespart. Und der Käufer steht dumm im Regen.


sag mal, hast du dir eigentlich schon mal angeguckt, wie auf den fahrradjacken der teuren hersteller z.t. die verschiedenen textilien verteilt sind?
kleiner tipp: es hat etwas mit der von den meisten menschen bevorzugten fahrtrichtung zu tun


----------



## Grizzly71 (5. April 2011)

netsrak schrieb:


> ..................
> Nur die schöne blaue Softshell-Jacke:
> Steht wasserdicht drauf und
> hält keine 10 Sekunden unter Wasser.
> ...



wäre mir neu das Softshell wasserdicht ist. Ich dachte immer Softshell wäre eher atmungsaktiv (ggf. etwas wasserabweisend)
Auch wenn es schon 100x gepostet wurde aber man darf da nicht immer alles vermischen. Auch teure Jacken können nicht alles!! Entweder man geht einen Kompromiss ein oder man braucht eine Softshell (winddicht, gut atmungsaktiv, bedingt wasserabweisend) und eine Lagenjacke (GoreTex, Event usw.  = winddicht, wasserdicht, bedingt atmungsaktiv)


----------



## AntaresH (5. April 2011)

hallo, 

ich habe mir eine enge Hose behalten..sitzt ganz ordentlich für den Preis und für kurze Ausfahrten gut geeignet....die kleine Pumpe ist wirklich gut...nur die Halterung ist gleich in Müll gewandert.... beim rest bin ich schon auf die Fresse gefallen...Trikot sind mies...Softshell auch und die Brillen laufen dermaßen an, das man nur noch blind im SOmmer fahren kann...da geb ich dann lieber für solche Sachen ein paar Euros mehr aus....

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flupsen (5. April 2011)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Softshell


----------



## AntaresH (5. April 2011)

muss jeder für sich selbst wissen...bei Regen ziehe ich zumindest eine Regenjacke an und die hab ich immer dabei...am Sonntag habe ich meine Softshelljacke auf den Flohmarkt gekauft...die hat sogar eine Fleecefütterung und ist mit Werbung von Vantra und Shell....für ganze 6!!!

übrigens sind die Iso-Pulver wirklich sehr lecker und preislich TOP!


----------



## anderson (5. April 2011)

Wenn ich die Beiträge zu der aktuellen Kollektion lese stelle ich fest, dass die meisten nur mit einzelnen Teilen wirklich zufrieden sind. Viele vieles umtauschen müssen (Passform, Funktion). Und man stellt sich morgens in eine Schlange und führt Kriege. Dafür erhält man dann einen Tacho, für das Rad der Prinzessin (die diesen vermutlich zweimal benutzt) und eine Hose mit Suspensorium.

Also, ich gönne euch ja eure Freude über die vierteljährliche Schlacht am heißen Buffet, mir wär das die Euro nicht wert, die ich sparen würde (selbst, wenn ich von der Qualität so überzeugt wäre, wie ihr). Zumal ich an die Ersparnis nicht glaube (Haltbarkeit).

Aber der Isotrink scheint gut anzukommen.

Noch zu China: In China wird alles mögliche produziert. In guter und in schlechter Qualität, mit keiner oder guter Qualitätskontrolle. Ein gutes Beispiel dafür sind Uhren, bzw. Uhrwerke. Für mich spricht nichts dagegen, alles mögliche aus China zu kaufen (außer natürlich den vermutlich miesen Arbeitsbedingungen der Angestellten). Aber selbst wenn zwei Trikots im gleichen Werk aus dem gleichen Material hergestellt wurden, können sie erheblich unterschiedlicher Qualität sein.


----------



## Grizzly71 (6. April 2011)

spooky_biker schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eine Softshell bei Aldi erkämpft. Zu Hause hab ich dann festgestellt, dass die einen ganz komischen Schnitt hat. Sitzt irgenwie wie ein Sack. Und ganz krumm.  Ich hab dann mal ein Stück vom Ärmel unter den Wasserhahn gehalten. Und siehe da -> Mein Arm war total nass!!!! Heute bringe ich den Mist zurück!



eine Softshelljacke ist keine Regenjacke 

siehe Wikipedia:
Häufig kommt Softshell bei Jacken zum Einsatz, welche von Outdoorsportlern getragen werden. Softshells gelten als sehr leicht und kombinieren die Funktionen einer äußeren und mittleren Bekleidungsschicht. So können Softshell-Jacken auch als ein Kompromiss zwischen Fleece-Jacken und Regenjacken angesehen werden, wodurch Gewicht eingespart werden kann.[3] Je nach Verarbeitung und Material kann Softshell ähnlich wie Fleece luftdurchlässig und wärmend, aber auch winddicht und widerstandsfähig sein. *Softshell-Jacken sind in der Regel bei leichten Schneefällen oder leichten Niederschlägen wasserabweisend, aber nicht absolut wasserdicht (abhängig von der Wassersäule) und bei Dauerregen weniger zu empfehlen.* Ideal sind Softshell-Jacken daher eher bei gemäßigten Temperaturen ohne starke Niederschläge.


----------



## AntaresH (6. April 2011)

was haste denn erwartet, das eine Softshelljacke wasserdicht ist???


----------



## Grizzly71 (6. April 2011)

was steht eigentlich auf der Aldiverpackung genau drauf?


----------



## AntaresH (6. April 2011)

Softshelljacke wasserdicht...naja das Wasserdicht verkauft sich halt besser als wasserabweisend...


----------



## Grizzly71 (6. April 2011)

was steht denn nun genau drauf?
im kleingedruckten wird das "WASSERDICHT" bestimmt widerufen


----------



## Enrgy (6. April 2011)

spooky_biker schrieb:


> Ja. Da stand "wasserdicht" auf der Verpackung. Verarschen ddie die Leute????



Nix Verar$chung, die Verpackung ist ja wasserdicht!


Hab das Teil nicht gesehen und in der Hand gehabt, gehe aber davon aus, daß die Ärmel NICHT aus Softshell sind, sondern nur der Brustbereich der Jacke. Es ist, wie ich schonmal sagte, der Nachfolger der bislang verkauften Radlerweste und in der Frühjahrs/Sommerkollektion werden keine super wärmeisolierenden Teile mehr verkauft.
Man sollte annehmen, daß die enttäuschten Käufer das Teil auch im Laden mal auspacken, anschauen (Verteilung der Membran, also an Ärmeln zB. keine) und dann ggf. wieder weglegen. Im Fachgeschäft kauft man ja auch keine Jacke, ohne sie vorher anprobiert und befingert zu haben. Warum also die "Scham", die Tüte im Laden zu öffnen und mal eben rein zu schlüpfen? Meist liegt auch schon geöffnete Ware in der Gitterbox, dann kann man zunächst das Material begutachten und danach auf die Suche nach der entspr. Größe gehen. Also ich hab da keine Hemmungen mehr, eine Jacke anzuprobieren. Von Hosen reden wir hier jetzt nicht, da nehm ich im Zweifelsfall 2 oder 3 Stück mit nach Hause und bringe die nicht passenden wieder zurück, so wie ich es beim Onlineversand (zb H&S) auch mache.

Also schaut euch das Zeug doch vorher genau an und motzt nicht hinterher rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (6. April 2011)

http://www.qualitaet.aldi-sued.de/qualitaet/media/files/Wasserdicht.pdf

kein Anwalt hier? das ist doch irgendwie doch komisch


----------



## Flupsen (6. April 2011)

Ich erwarte von einer Softshelljacke nicht das sie Wasserdicht ist aber das problem ist folgendes: Die Jacke wird so beworben.

Hier gibt es das Prospekt noch Online:
http://www.kaufda.de/Geschaefte/Aldi-Sued


----------



## Mathok (6. April 2011)

steht doch da, ab 1300mm gilt es als wasserdicht. Das mag bei der Softshell ja sogar der Fall sein. 1300mm ist nicht wirklich viel. Platzangst gibt bei seinen Softshells bspw an "wasserabweisend" trotz 2000mm Wassersäule.
Kniet man sich als 70kg Person auf einen nassen Rasen oder Waldboden, muss das Material schon einer Wassersäule von mindestens 5000mm standhalten, um wirklich dicht zu sein. Nach zwei Stunden im Regen ist man aber auch damit nass.

Und zur Werbung. Wasserdicht ist sie ja dann. Wahrscheinlich bis 1299mm Wassersäule. Ist halt eine Frage der Definition. Ich kann mir auch eine richtig teure Regenjacke kaufen. Bei einem Druck von 30000mm, wird man darin auch nass - ist die deshlab auch nicht wasserdicht...?


----------



## Dinsdale (6. April 2011)

Zusammenfassen kann man also wie folgt: Das Zeug sieht nicht so toll aus, die Passform ist eher schlecht, die Einsätze sind mau und die Produkteigenschaften sind gar nicht gegeben oder allenfalls mit Spitzfindigkeiten zu rechtfertigen. Wow. Aber der Isodrink schmeckt ja, das ist doch die Hauptsache.


----------



## Grizzly71 (6. April 2011)

Dinsdale schrieb:


> Zusammenfassen kann man also wie folgt: Das Zeug sieht nicht so toll aus, die Passform ist eher schlecht, die EinsÃ¤tze sind mau und die Produkteigenschaften sind gar nicht gegeben oder allenfalls mit Spitzfindigkeiten zu rechtfertigen. Wow. Aber der Isodrink schmeckt ja, das ist doch die Hauptsache.



genau...aber spÃ¤testens im Herbst werden wir hier wieder die gleiche Diskussion fÃ¼hren. "Ohne" wÃ¤re ja langweilig.

------------------------------------------------

also von GoreTex gibts wohl einen wasserdichten Softshell, allerdings nicht fÃ¼r â¬19,99. Man kann eben nicht alles haben

Auszug GoreTex Webseite
GORE-TEXÂ® Soft Shell
Auch die Soft Shells sind bekannt â entgegen der sonst Ã¼blichen Definition handelt es sich bei Gore um 100% wasserdichte Produkte mit verklebten NÃ¤hten, das AuÃenmaterial ist etwas raschelÃ¤rmer als bei Pro-, Performance oder Paclite Shells. AuÃerdem haben Soft Shells ein dÃ¼nnes Fleecefutter, es handelt sich also um etwas wÃ¤rmere Produkte â der Focus liegt nicht unbedingt auf einer extrem hohen AtmungsaktivitÃ¤t und einem ultra Leichtgewicht, es sind sehr robuste, angenehm warme Produkte â perfekt fÃ¼r die Piste.
Soft Shells bestehen immer aus 3-Lagen: Obermaterial, Membran und Futter sind zu einer Schicht verarbeitet.

wahrscheinlich haben die Aldi-Marketing-Experten das dann einfach 1:1 Ã¼bernommen


----------



## bobe (6. April 2011)

Was ist von dem "Profi" Lidl Helm zu halten, habe schön des öfteren gelesen das die Helme in Tests sehr gut wegkommen eventuell weiß ja sogar jemand um welche echten Hersteller / Modell es sich handelt (den Helm gab es ja letztes Jahr in anderem Design auch schonmal).

Edit: SCheint wohl ein Cratoni Helm zu sein zumindest habe ich den Thread wieder gefunden in dem das steht.... weiß jemand um wlchen Cratoni Helm es sich handel?





Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (6. April 2011)

Erstmal muss man doch sehen das jeder in Deutschland verkaufte Helm ein schon recht aussagekräftiges Prüfzeichen haben muss. 
Von daher wird auch der Lildhelm nen Sturz gut überstehen. 
Alles was mehr kostet, ist meist besser belüftet, leichter und vielleicht passgenauer. Obwohl das auch von der Kopfform ankommt. Mir haben auch schon 140 Euro Helme nicht gepasst. 

Allgemein kann man wohl sagen: Wenn er passt und gefällt kannste nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## bobe (6. April 2011)

Klar ich werde mir das Teil ansehen und anprobieren... und solch ein "Discounter" Helm hat meinem Dad letztes Jahr das Leben gerettet die Dinger sind schon gut keine Frage. Ich würde trotzdem gern wissen welches Cratoni Modell es ist...


----------



## GeorgeP (7. April 2011)

bobe schrieb:


> Edit: SCheint wohl ein Cratoni Helm zu sein zumindest habe ich den Thread wieder gefunden in dem das steht.... weiß jemand um wlchen Cratoni Helm es sich handel?
> 
> 
> 
> Danke schonmal


 

Das hier ist der hersteller http://www.speq.de/speq-sport-protection-equipment-startseite.html

http://www.lidl.de/de/Alles-fuer-Rad-Auto-Bad/CRIVIT-High-End-Profi-Fahrradhelm


----------



## bobe (7. April 2011)

Schöner Helm


----------



## TomatoAc (7. April 2011)

Hab mir den Helm und den schwarzen Rucksack gerade geholt.

Der blaue ist eindeutig vom Deuter Trans Alpine kopiert, es fehlen zwar einige Details, wie Schlauchhalterung am Träger, Schlauchöffnung über der Trinkblase und das kleine Kartenfach seitlich, aber der Rest ist nahezu identisch.
Die Verarbeitung fand ich jetzt nicht so überzeugend wie beim Deuter, aber wenn einem das Geld für den zuviel ist ist der blaue definitiv ein Kauftipp, auch die Fächer sind identisch aufgeteilt und das Tragegestell sieht genauso aufgebaut aus.


Der Helm ist ein gutes Stück leichter als mein alter Giro, den ich derzeit noch fahre, er sitzt super, die Verstellung geht leicht mit einer Hand und die Polster sind mit Klett befestigt und somit rausnehmbar und waschbar (Ersatzpolster liegen auch noch bei). Hab die Polster gerade mal gewaschen und werde gleiche eine Probefahrt unternehmen um zu gucken wie er sich so trägt und "im Wind" verhält.


----------



## AntaresH (7. April 2011)

gestern bin ich von der Arbeit 30km nach Hause gefahren und was macht knack...die Hauptnaht meiner neuen engen Hose...vor 3 Jahren muss die Qualität noch besser gewesen sein...!!


----------



## bobe (7. April 2011)

Ich habe den Helm nur kurz im Markt auf und "grob" eingestellt, saß echt sehr gut daher wenns past klare Kaufempfehlung leicht ist das Teil auch. Design finde ich (schwarz /weiß) auch gelungen... wenn der Eindruck bei der Probefahrt verstärkt wird bleibt mein MET Helm als Ersatz im Keller.


----------



## Suicyclist (7. April 2011)

TomatoAc schrieb:


> Hab mir den Helm und den schwarzen Rucksack gerade geholt.
> 
> Der blaue ist eindeutig vom Deuter Trans Alpine kopiert, es fehlen zwar einige Details, wie Schlauchhalterung am Träger, Schlauchöffnung über der Trinkblase und das kleine Kartenfach seitlich, aber der Rest ist nahezu identisch.
> Die Verarbeitung fand ich jetzt nicht so überzeugend wie beim Deuter, aber wenn einem das Geld für den zuviel ist ist der blaue definitiv ein Kauftipp, auch die Fächer sind identisch aufgeteilt und das Tragegestell sieht genauso aufgebaut aus.



Ok. Jetzt wissen wir also schonmal wie der blaue ist, den Du nicht gekauft hast!

Aber wie ist der schwarze für den Du Dich entschieden hast überhaupt??? (Sah ja im Prospekt schon stark nach 'ner Dakine-Kopie aaus...)


----------



## TomatoAc (7. April 2011)

Hehe, hatte soviel Ã¼ber den blauen geschrieben weil ich den direkt vergleichen konnte 


Der schwarze ist den Dakines schon sehr Ã¤hnlich, leider auch in den nicht abgedeckten/verschweiÃten ReiÃverschlÃ¼ssen.

Es gibt ein paar Details die ich toll finde, beispielsweise kann man den Beckengurt per Klett einfach abnehmen, das stÃ¶rt mich beim Deuter Transalpine immer wenn ich ihn in der Uni oder fÃ¼r kurze Stadtfahrten nehme, dann baumeln die immer nervig rum.
Oben ist auch eine Ãffnung fÃ¼r die Trinkblase, wie bei bekannten Herstellern.
Die FÃ¤cher sind sinnvoll aufgeteilt, es gibt auch ein paar Netztaschen innendrin, so dass man nicht immer wild nach Kleinzeug wÃ¼hlen muss.
Ganz oben ist noch eine Brillentasche, bzw. ein Kleinzeugsfach, ist praktischerweise direkt aus sonem weichen Fleecestoff fÃ¼r BrillenglÃ¤ser.

Das einzig negative ist, dass es keine Ã¤uÃeren Netztaschen an der Seite gibt wo ne kleine Flasche oder so reinpasst, find ich sonst immer sehr praktisch, hier sind nur ein paar ReiÃverschlusstaschen.
Das unpraktischste ist aber, dass man das Hauptfach nur vernÃ¼nftig Ã¶ffnen kann, wenn man diese Helmtasche vorher aufmacht mit den beiden Schnallen, wenn man die aber nicht schlieÃt steht das Helmfach weit ab und baumelt rum.

Fazit: FÃ¼r 15â¬ ein super Alltagsrucksack fÃ¼r die kleinen Touren durch die Stadt oder zur Uni.


----------



## Suicyclist (7. April 2011)

Danke für die Infos. Jetzt warte ich noch ungeduldiger!
(Habe ihn mir nämlich zwischenzeitlich online geordert.)

Wollte ihn auch hauptsächlich für die Uni haben. Gerade dann wenn ich mal mit dem Motorrad hingurke, dachte ich ich könnte da prima den Fullface draufschnallen und muss ihn nicht immer rumtragen...

(...also NACH der Fahrt natürlich, nicht WÄHREND!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (7. April 2011)

Die Detais von dem schwarzen sind genau die gleichen Sachen die am Dakine auch sind. Hört sich sehr nach ner kompletten Kopie an. Werde morgen mal gucken. Wie ist das Material?


----------



## Reisi0 (7. April 2011)

Hab mir heut früh auch den schwarzen geholt, verglichen mit dem was man so im Netz findet, ist er vom Aufbau identisch mitm Dakine Apex. Allerdings hat er offiziell nur 20l Volumen, ob das jetzt ein Druckfehler ist oder der Rucksack hier etwas beschnitten ist, kann ich so auch nicht sagen (kennt jemand eine einfache Variante wie man das Volumen vernünftig messen kann?)

Verlcihen mit einem Camelbak Blowfish fühlt sich das Material schon etwas minderwertiger an, die Verarbeitung ist allerdings für den Preis recht gut. 

Nur zwei Kleinigkeiten sind mir aufgefallen:
Bei den herausnehmbaren Hüftgurten schaut der Abschluss einfach wie abgeschnitten aus (sieht man allerdings nicht, wenn sie verbaut sind) und die Schultergurte sind oben nicht ganz mittig (beim Tragen merke ich allerdings nichts davon). Wenn am Samstag bei Croissant holen noch einer da ist, werd ich den evtl. umtauschen, wenn aber keiner mehr da ist, werd ich den aber auf jeden Fall behalten.


----------



## ml-55 (7. April 2011)

> kennt jemand eine einfache Variante wie man das Volumen vernünftig messen kann?)


Wasserfesten Müllsack rein und mit Wasser auffüllen. Das Wasser nnimmste nachher in der Badewanne, dann ists auch nicht verschwendet.
Und wenn Du wissen willst ob der Rucksack auch wasserdicht ist, dann lässte die Tüte weg.
Einfüllen natürlich mitm Litermaß o.ä. - und dabei nicht verzählen 
Alternativ kannste auch Sand vom Kinderspielplatz um die Ecke nehmen - auch hier wieder Litermaß. Wichtig: Sand vorher auf Rückstände untersuchen


----------



## Mr.Bunga-Bunga (7. April 2011)

Ich habe mir jetzt auch mal einen Helm vom Discounter geholt.... Leute, der sieht gut aus, und sitzt supi bequem! Ich vermute, der wurde von MET in einer geheimen Produktionshalle unter fremden Namen hergestellt!!!! 

Hier mal ein Foto von mir und meinem neuen Helm:


----------



## Schildbürger (7. April 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> Wasserfesten Müllsack rein und mit Wasser auffüllen. Das Wasser nnimmste nachher in der Badewanne, dann ists auch nicht verschwendet.
> Und wenn Du wissen willst ob der Rucksack auch wasserdicht ist, dann lässte die Tüte weg.
> Einfüllen natürlich mitm Litermaß o.ä. - und dabei nicht verzählen
> Alternativ kannste auch Sand vom Kinderspielplatz um die Ecke nehmen - auch hier wieder Litermaß. Wichtig: Sand vorher auf Rückstände untersuchen



Oder auf die Waage stellen 1Kg = 1 Liter Wasser.


----------



## Xevu (7. April 2011)

Mit Radbekleidung vom Discounter habe ich gemischte Erfahrungen gemacht. Mit einer Softshell bin ich ziemlich reingefallen, jedoch bin ich mit den engen Radunterhemden (da gibts zwei Sorten, eine etwas weitere, die in meinen Augen nichts taugt und eben die andere, die quasi direkt am körper anliegt) von Aldi absolut zufrieden. Die Funktion passt, Qualität und Haltbarkeit ebenfalls, aber eben v.a. der Preis. 

Aber wie so oft im Leben, die Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


----------



## Enrgy (7. April 2011)

Ich habe mir vorhin auch den schwarzen Rucksack geholt. Hab 20min im Laden alle 3 Modelle ausgiebig begutachtet und mit und ohne Jacke probegatragen. Natürlich ohne Lastinhalt, dazu muß man dann in ein Fachgeschäft oder ich hätte 10 Dosen Ravioli reinpacken müssen 

Der blaue Rsack war mir einfach zu groß, ich hab eh nie viel Zeug dabei; Schlauch, Pumpe, Multitool, Handy, Riegel und Verbandszeug, bei ner längeren Tour eine zweite Flasche und evtl. ne Stulle.
AX mach ich nicht, also brauche ich auch keine 30L Stauraum, die mir bei jeder Tour leer im Kreuz hängen.
Die Rückenpolster waren ganz ok, auch die Schultergurte sind schön weich.
Regenhülle hat er auch, gut bei Schlammfahrten ohne Schutzblech.

Der rote Rsack hat die wenigsten Fächer, ist am wenigsten variabel. Eine Regenhülle hat er auch unten drin. Die Gurte sind auch ok, aber das Rückenpolster mit den Spannleisten ist nicht so toll. Wenn man den trägt, berührt der Körper schon den Rucksack, es ist keine Luftspalt mehr übrig. Da sind Modelle von Deuter, die ich auch schon ausgiebig im Laden getestet habe, deutlich besser.

Nun zum schwarzen "Freerider" Modell mit eingearbeiteten Protektoren.
In meinen Augen nicht unbedingt eine Schönheit, bietet er aber die meisten Fächer. Vor allem für Kleinteile gibt es ein zweites Fach, mit Unterteilungen, so daß man die Sachen, welche ich mitschleppe, garnicht in das große Fach packen müßte. 
Platz für ne Trinkblase ist ebenso wie bei den anderen Modellen, zusätzlich lassen sich (wie schon erwähnt, würde man aber nicht drauf kommen!) die Hüftgurte entfernen.
Die Schultergurte und Rückenpolster sind etwas härter als bei den anderen beiden, was ich im Vergleich aber nicht als negativ empfunden habe.

Also für 15Eu kann man mit den Dingern nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## ZJGuy (8. April 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du meinst das nicht ernst. Da hast Du aber Glück dass die Aldi-Brillen ziemlich gut UV-Licht filtern. Ich bekomme mit einer 150 Euro-Markenbille, die einfach nur schick aussieht, nach 20 Min tränende Augen und Kopfschmerzen, die Aldi-Teile kann ich den ganzen Tag tragen.



Doch, leider, das meine ich Ernst.

Denn leider haben die Aldi / Lidl Brillen für mich eine ziemliche optische Krümmung inklusive, die mich schon nervt.

Zudem finde ich Brillenbügel und Gestell jetzt nicht so dolle. Kurze Tour ok, bei langer Tour eher weniger.

Und eine Brille für 150 Steine habe ich mir noch nie gekauft. Stehe zwar öfters for den Oakley Outlets in den Staaten, aber so richtig habe ich mich noch nie durchgerungen soviel Geld auszugeben ...


----------



## ZJGuy (8. April 2011)

Wie in meinem vorletzten Beitrag schon erwähnt. Meiner Meinung nach hat die Qualität von Aldi bzgl Radklamotten / Utensilien schwer nachgelassen.

Ich habe mir die Sachen diese Woche auch mal angesehen - naja. Einzig eine Radunterhose für meinen Sohn hat diesen Check überstanden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bienenstich (8. April 2011)

Ich hab so günstige Sportbekleidung von Discountern am Anfang immer verteufelt. Aber mittlerweile wurde ich schon des öfteren eines Besseren belehrt. Wenn man sich die Sachen in Ruhe anschaut und auch wirklich die Qualität prüft, dann kann man da schon das ein oder andere Schätzchen finden. Es sind natürlich auch Sachen dabei, wo man echt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln kann. Da muss man auch einfach ein bisschen Glück haben, denke ich.


----------



## CrossX (8. April 2011)

Hab mir heute den schwarzen Rucksack von Lidl angeguckt. 
Ist ja mal ne wirklich dreiste Dakinekopie. Ich hab mir sofort einen eingepackt 

Die Qualität kommt sicherlich nicht an den Apex ran, aber für 15 Euro echt klasse. Wird der Zweit- oder Winterrucksack wenn ich meinen Dakine Nomad nicht versauen will. 
Aufteilung ist genau gleich, nur ein paar Details sind anders.Die Fullfacehalterung ist nicht so stabil und auch die Klipps am Bauchgurt sind lüttiger. 
Das Rückenteil ist allerdings echt 1:1. 
Mal gucken wie lange er hält.


----------



## Bernhard3 (9. April 2011)

Hallo
Den scharzen Rucksack vom Lidl hab ich mir heute auch geholt, fÃ¼r 15â¬ kann mann nichts verkehrt machen 
Dann war ich noch im Aldi und hab mir das Iso GetrÃ¤nk mit Apfelgeschmack geholt, und gleich heute bei der Tour ausprobiert, schmeckt mir sehr gut 
MfG Bernhard


----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. April 2011)

Meine Ablehnung, die ich bzgl. des Apfelgeschmacks irgendwo in diesem Thema geäußert hatte, ist wohl auch mehr darin begründet, dass ich mal Isostar (Original) Gels mit Apfelgeschmack hatte und...ähm...das ist mir nicht bekommen :kotz: 
Vielleicht schmeckt das Pulver ja doch ganz gut, aber ich habe lieber Blutorange gekauft


----------



## Osmodium (9. April 2011)

Ich habe mit den blauen und den schwarzen Rucksack geholt.

Über den schwarzen wissen wir ja mittlerweile genug, der blaue ist dagegen eine Kopie des Deuter Trans Alpine 30.
Das Kartenfach gibt es hier nicht, ebenso fehlen die kleinen Taschen am Hüftgurt.
Auch die Benutzung einer Trinkblase ist nicht vorgesehen, auch wenn es im inneren die Tasche dafür gibt, der Ausgang fehlt.

Bei der Ausfahrt heute konnte ich nichts ungewöhnliches feststellen, trägt sich gut, soweit ich das beurteilen kann.

Wer ab und zu einen Rucksack mit größerem Packvolumen braucht, macht hier nicht viel falsch.
Und sollte der Rucksack aufgrund der günstigeren Materialien kaputt gehen, so kann man ihn zum Glück problemlos zurückgeben.


----------



## Osmodium (9. April 2011)

Aldi wird mir bei diesem Rucksack aber was husten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (9. April 2011)

spooky_biker schrieb:


> Nur blöd, wenn dir das Teil mitten auf der AlpenX verreckt. Dann kannste in den Alpen ja mal den nächsten Aldi suchen, um dein Geld zurück zu haben.



Das sollte auf nem AX aber mit jedem Teil so sein. Egal ob Bike, Klamotten, Ausrüstung, Navi. Keiner wird dir da vor Ort was erstatten, wenns in die Binsen geht. Und nun troll dich, Dosenbrot!


----------



## peh (9. April 2011)

Mr.Bunga-Bunga schrieb:


> Leute, der sieht gut aus


Gemessen an Hemd und Krawatte stimmt das zweifelsfrei


----------



## Grizzly71 (9. April 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Hab mir heute den schwarzen Rucksack von Lidl angeguckt.
> Ist ja mal ne wirklich dreiste Dakinekopie. Ich hab mir sofort einen eingepackt
> 
> Die Qualität kommt sicherlich nicht an den Apex ran, aber für 15 Euro echt klasse. Wird der Zweit- oder Winterrucksack wenn ich meinen Dakine Nomad nicht versauen will.
> ...



ich habe einen Tatonka mit 30l für Mehrtagestouren und einen Vaude Daypack mit 15+5l für Tagestouren. Letzerer wird jeden Tag auch im Winter genutzt. Beide Modelle habe ich reduziert gekauft, sie sind 5 Jahre alt und funktionieren tadellos. Da reißt keine Naht und vorallem die Reisverschlüsse laufen immer noch sehr gut. Von der wahrscheinlich eher bescheidenen Passform bzw. dem schlechteren Rückenteil mal abgesehen glaube ich nicht das ein "Billig-Rucksack" das so lange mit macht.
Wer lange Spass an seinen gekauften Sachen haben will, egal ob Rucksack, Jacke, Werkzeug, Luftpumpe usw. der muss einfach ein paar Euros mehr ausgeben. Das rechnet sich am Ende "fast immer". Ich gehe mal davon aus das hier im Forum keiner sein Bike im Disconter oder Baumarkt kauft, oder?
Muss ja nicht immer das teuerste oder neuste sein, eine wirklich gute Qualität bekommt auch schon zu Preisen knapp über den Diskounter-Preisen.
Man muss nur die Webshops ein wenig durchforsten, dann findet sich fast immer was.


----------



## CrossX (9. April 2011)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Von der wahrscheinlich eher bescheidenen Passform bzw. dem schlechteren Rückenteil mal abgesehen glaube ich nicht das ein "Billig-Rucksack" das so lange mit macht.



Wie kommst du darauf das die Passform bescheiden ist oder das Rückenteil schlecht?
Ich habe wirklich beide Rucksäcke hier liegen. Einmal teuer, einmal billig.
Sowohl die Rückenteile als auch der Sitz der Gurte ist nahezu identisch. 
Ich will die Billigsachen  jetzt nicht in den Himmel loben. Man merkt schon gerade beim Stoff qualitative Unterschiede, aber es ist auch nicht automatisch alles Müll. 
Und Rucksäcke wie einen Deuter bekommt man sicher mal günstiger, bei nem Dakine wird das schon schwieriger. Gerade wenn die Freundin sehr spezielle Wünsche und  Vorstellungen an Form und Farbe hat


----------



## dhflow (9. April 2011)

Da sich jetzt doch ein par diesen schwarzen Lidl-Rucksack geholt haben: 
Bei mir ist ein Teil des Brustgurts verloren gegangen. War eh schon recht rutschig befestigt und ich wollts noch festkleben...
Meine Empfehlung: Mit Sekundenkleber sichern, dann passt der Rucksack für gelegentliche Touren auf jeden Fall.


----------



## CrossX (10. April 2011)

Welches Teil ist denn abgegangen? Der ganze Riemen an sich oder nur vorne der Clip?


----------



## bobons (10. April 2011)

Hat jemand von euch den schwarzen Lidl-Rucksack mal nur mit T-Shirt gefahren? 
Ich habe ihn gestern anprobiert und die Schultergurte mit fehlender Polsterung und den harten Materialien lassen mich befürchten dass die Kleidung in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird. Besonders Funktionsshirts sind recht dünn und empfindlich gegen Abrieb.


----------



## TomatoAc (10. April 2011)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> ... Beide Modelle habe ich reduziert gekauft, sie sind 5 Jahre alt und funktionieren tadellos. Da reißt keine Naht und vorallem die Reisverschlüsse laufen immer noch sehr gut. ...




Und wer sagt, dass ich 5 Jahre lang denselben Rucksack tragen will? Dann kauf ich mir doch lieber in 1-2 Jahren nen neuen.


----------



## anderson (10. April 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Das sollte auf nem AX aber mit jedem Teil so sein. Egal ob Bike, Klamotten, Ausrüstung, Navi. Keiner wird dir da vor Ort was erstatten, wenns in die Binsen geht. Und nun troll dich, Dosenbrot!



Deshalb solls ja auch gar net erst in die Binsen gehen! Und das tut der Lidl Rucksack, wie wir eben gelesen haben, nunmal.

Und wer sich trollen soll entscheidest zuletzt du!

Lecker Dosenbrot? Das ist doch auch wieder Aldi.

Mein Tipp: Benimm dich!


----------



## CrossX (10. April 2011)

spooky_biker schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen Bock auf so China-Fakes, die zwar billig sind, aber nix taugen.



Wer sagt das die nix taugen. Die Rucksäcke wurden seid Donnerstag verkauft. Lass uns in nem Jahr doch nochmal sprechen wie sich die Rucksäcke gehalten haben. 
Ist billig immer automatisch Müll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (10. April 2011)

anderson schrieb:


> Und wer sich trollen soll entscheidest zuletzt du!
> Lecker Dosenbrot? Das ist doch auch wieder Aldi.



Mach dich erstmal schlau, bevor du hier rumtönst 

Die geistigen Inhalte der Ergüsse dieser "User" sind nicht von ungefähr auf gleichem Niveau.


----------



## Grizzly71 (11. April 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> .............. Gerade wenn die Freundin sehr spezielle Wünsche und  Vorstellungen an Form und Farbe hat



da hast du sicher recht  kennt jeder und ist keine einfache Aufgabe.

aber ob dann einen Discounter-Rucksack akzeptiert wird bezweifle ich doch sehr stark. Besteht natürlich die Möglichkeit einen Aufnäher umzulabeln


----------



## Mattulla (11. April 2011)

Ich habe mir auch den schwarzen von Lidl besorgt, für den Preis absolut empfehlenswert. Hat die erste Tour wunderbar gemeistert und da ich ohnehin relativ selten mit Rucksack unterwegs bin, ist er für mich absolut ausreichend.


----------



## CrossX (11. April 2011)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> da hast du sicher recht  kennt jeder und ist keine einfache Aufgabe.
> 
> aber ob dann einen Discounter-Rucksack akzeptiert wird bezweifle ich doch sehr stark. Besteht natürlich die Möglichkeit einen Aufnäher umzulabeln



Ne da ist sie zum Glück recht pflegeleicht. Marken sind ihr egal. Von daher gefällt ihr der Rucksack sehr gut. 
Hauptsache Fullfacehelm und Protektoren passen dran und er ist schwarz.


----------



## peh (11. April 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Mach dich erstmal schlau


Könntest Du den Link reparieren?

Ich hole mir Donnerstag den 15l-Motorradrucksack und probier ihn als Radrucksack aus. Falls er mir nicht gefällt, finde ich im Bekanntenkreis garantiert jemanden, der sich über das Geschenk freut.


----------



## HanzOberlander (11. April 2011)

schade, dass hier einige nicht ihre meinung posten können ohne   andauernd neue accounts anzufertigen. sone opfer kann man nicht ernst  [email protected]+der andere clown(wahrscheinlich derselbe, was noch  trauriger/witziger wär)

die ganzen miesmacher/ketzer sind echt lästig, egal bei welcher  diskussion, infantile fäkalienwerfer schlüpfen aus ihren kellern :/


----------



## peh (11. April 2011)

HanzOberlander schrieb:


> bunga+der andere clown(wahrscheinlich derselbe, was noch  trauriger/witziger wär)


Um Dich nicht falsch zu verstehen: Du meinst "spooky_biker"?


----------



## 122kg (17. April 2011)

Ich habe die Bikehose von Aldi jetzt zum drittenmal gewaschen. Feinwäsche, 30 Grad. Die ist trotzdem schon völlig aus der Form und eine Naht geht auf. Da sieht meine Gonso-Hose nach ca. 50x waschen noch besser aus. Vielen dank auch, Aldi! Ich für meinen Teil bin von dieser Billigwäsche geheilt!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. April 2011)

Das ist dann wohl ein Mangel...Du wirst problemlos Deine Kohle wieder bekommen...Selbst wenn der Preis niedrig war, darf das nicht passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (17. April 2011)

122kg schrieb:


> Ich habe die Bikehose von Aldi jetzt zum drittenmal gewaschen. Feinwäsche, 30 Grad. Die ist trotzdem schon völlig aus der Form und eine Naht geht auf. Da sieht meine Gonso-Hose nach ca. 50x waschen noch besser aus. Vielen dank auch, Aldi! Ich für meinen Teil bin von dieser Billigwäsche geheilt!



Hatte letztes Jahr ne Gonso Hose die nach 3 mal fahren verrissen war und Fäden zog ohne Ende. Hab auch ne Aldi Hose die 5 Jahre alt ist und die ich für siffiges Wetter und volldreck nehme. Die ist bis heute fast perfekt.

Da kann man immer Pech haben, wo kommt eigentlich das GONSO Zeug inzwischen her? In Deutschland machen die ja schon lang nix mehr, da gibts nur noch "Fabrikverkauf".

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## autohomer (19. April 2011)

Nächste Woche ist es wieder soweit Lidl bietet wieder was an


----------



## Flupsen (19. April 2011)

Hab gerade die Short, die Radhose und das Trikot bei Tchibo bestellt. 

Mit der Softshell von Aldi bin ich übrigens sehr zufrieden. Hält warm, passt mir sehr gut. 

Bei der "Unterhose" hab ich leider in der größe vertan


----------



## Grizzly71 (19. April 2011)

autohomer schrieb:


> Nächste Woche ist es wieder soweit Lidl bietet wieder was an



Wird auch Zeit - sonst wird es hier ja langweilig


----------



## autohomer (19. April 2011)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Wird auch Zeit - sonst wird es hier ja langweilig





Gut das mich wenigstens einer versteht


----------



## peh (19. April 2011)

Ach Jungs, warum sagt Ihr nicht, dass Euch langweilig ist? Gern hätte ich Euch auf die "Fahrradwelten" bei Tchibo hingewiesen: Minipumpe, Helm, Brille, Shorts ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (19. April 2011)

Hau ab mit dem Tschiboo-Mist, hier ist Aldi und Lidl 

Für Coffetogobiker gibts nen eigenen Fred, wo kämen wir denn da hin, wenn wir alles in eine Topf schmeißen?


----------



## Meisi (19. April 2011)

Morgenfrüh ab 8:00 Uhr:

Aldi Nord

Und pünktlich bitte.


----------



## peh (19. April 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hau ab mit dem Tschiboo-Mist, hier ist Aldi und Lidl


Recht so. Ich hatte eh übersehen, dass "Flupsen" schon drauf hingewiesen hat.

Das Tchibo-Sortiment hatte ich vorhin im Real-Markt entdeckt und daraufhin überlegt, ob ich meinen unbenutzten neuen Lidl-Helm umtausche und stattdessen einen Tchibo-Helm nehme 

Aber jetzt warte ich doch lieber darauf, dass Aldi Crankbrother-Cleats anbietet.


----------



## Enrgy (19. April 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Aber jetzt warte ich doch lieber darauf, dass Aldi Crankbrother-Cleats anbietet.



Kannst du mir dein Rezept für ewiges Leben bitte per PM zukommen lassen? Denn der Zeitpunkt, an dem Aldi SOWAS verkauft, dürfte in der Unendlichkeit liegen


----------



## pinsel (19. April 2011)

War jetzt mit der Aldi-Softshell ein paar mal fahren. Macht sich ganz gut, nur die Atmungsaktivität ist sehr schlecht. absolut winddicht, jedoch zur Dichtigkeit kann ich nichts sagen (Gott sei Dank seit Wochen fast Ausnahmslos gutes Wetter)


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. April 2011)

Meisi schrieb:


> Morgenfrüh ab 8:00 Uhr:
> 
> Aldi Nord
> 
> Und pünktlich bitte.



 Funktacho 6,49???? Da muss Aldi Süd bald nochmal nachlegen, ich im Süden musste mich mit den Kabeltachos für 3,99 begnügen... ...und das ganze wieder mit 3 Jahren Garantie...was soll man da falsch machen bei einem Risiko von 0,5 cent/Tag

Und das hauchdünne Windjäckchen für 9,99 hätte ich auch sofort verhaftet. So ein Ding hab ich nämlich für die Abfahrten immer dabei...ist aber schon paar Jährchen alt...und von RiffRaff gutes 90ger Jahre Stück!!


----------



## Flupsen (20. April 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Recht so. Ich hatte eh übersehen, dass "Flupsen" schon drauf hingewiesen hat.



War ich doch garnicht 

hmmmm, evtl. schau ich mrogen Früh mal bei Aldi Nord vorbei. Schon praktisch wenn man iM Grenzgebiet von Aldi Nord / Süd lebt


----------



## Grizzly71 (20. April 2011)

War gestern im Aldi zum Lebensmittel einkaufen und da lag immer noch einiges an "Radsachen" herum.
Ich habe das Gefühl der große "Run" auf die Sachen ist inzwischen zumindest hier im äußersten Süden vorbei. Man muss also nicht mehr Punkt 8 in der Schlange stehend um eine Luftpumpe prügeln. Bei Kinderklamotten sieht das allerdings noch etwas anders aus, aber das ist ja hier nicht das Thema


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. April 2011)

die Luftpumpen gibts ja auch nicht in verschiedenen Farben und Größen und es passen mehr in die Gitterboxen als z.B. Winterstiefel...

eine mögliche Theorie, warum die Klamotten noch länger rumliegen, könnte auch sein, dass alle letztes Jahr und vorletztes Jahr gekauft haben und die Sachen NOCH HALTEN!!...

...oder sich als so übel rausgestellt habe, dass alle sagen: NIE WIEDER


----------



## peh (20. April 2011)

*MTB-Handschuhe* noch irgendwer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomatoAc (20. April 2011)

Werds mir auf jedenfall mal angucken, Trikot, Hose und Handschuhe farblich passend hätte was.

//edit

Ach ja, jemand schon den Original Hersteller von den Schuhen rausgefunden?

http://www.lidl.de/de/Heimwerken-wie-Profis/CRIVIT--Herren-Fahrradschuhe


----------



## Diekholzener (20. April 2011)

peh schrieb:


> *MTB-Handschuhe* noch irgendwer?



hatr die schon jemand ??? Wenn ja, welche Erfahrung habt Ihr damit gemacht ???


----------



## Enrgy (20. April 2011)

Da würde ich die paar Euro mehr investieren und vernünftige kaufen.
Ich hab mir aus Jux mal ähnlich aussehende Winterhandschuhe gekauft, die sind sehr steif und bieten kaum Gefühl. Klar, diese Dinger von Lidl sind wohl dünner, aber wienn ich mir das Material auf dem Bild anschaue, schwant mir nichts Gutes.
Ordentliche Lanfingerhandschuhe bekommt man wie oben zu sehen schon für 10-15 Eu, da brauche ich mich wirklich nicht mit 6Eu Teilen rumzuärgern.


----------



## xXJojoXx (21. April 2011)

Hey,
diese Fox Handschuhe sind mal richtig hässlich ! Auch wenn sie schon auf dem Bild von der Qualität her einen super Eindruck machen, kann ich mich mit diesem grau nicht anfreunden. Genau, wie mit silbernen Autos 
P.S.: Deine Sig. gefällt mir


----------



## MEGATEC (21. April 2011)

Die ALDI Luftpumpe hatte gestern bei nem Kollegen ihren ersten Einsatz und hat auf ganzer Linie versagt !


Beim Anstecken der Pumpe auf das Schlauchventil ( FRANZÖSISCH ) und festklemmen hat die Pumpe den Einsatz des Ventils krum gedrückt so das es nicht mehr durch zudrehen verschließbar war !
Nach 10 min rumprobieren und dem Versuch den Einsatz wieder gerade zu biegen ist er dann abgebrochen, was dann mit ner Heimfahrt mit dem Taxi für ihn endete, weil von uns alle nur AV Schläuche dabei hatten.
er war dann *"leicht"* gereizt.... 

Diagnose in der heimischen Werkstatt: bei der Pumpe fehlt ein Anschlag der verhindert das man sie zu fest auf das Ventil drückt, deswegen passiert das bei Französischen Ventilen...

Somit ist das Teil nur zu Dekozwecken und AV zu gebrauchen.
Davon das die Pumpleistung mehr als Mangelhaft war/ist, möchte ich nun gar nix sagen

*FAZIT: *
Lieber ne gescheite TOPEAK oder SKS Pumpe als ein ALDI Teil das nicht funktioniert - denn für die Taxifahrt hätte es locker ne gute Pumpe gegeben


----------



## 122kg (21. April 2011)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Die ALDI Luftpumpe hatte gestern bei nem Kollegen ihren ersten Einsatz und hat auf ganzer Linie versagt !


 
Stell dir mal vor, das wäre auf einem AlpenCross, abseits der Zivilisation passiert! Viel Spaß beim schieben!  Man sollte diesen Aldi mal echt verklagen! Für so einen Billigschrott ist geschenkt noch zu teuer!


----------



## MEGATEC (21. April 2011)

122kg schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor, das wäre auf einem AlpenCross, abseits der Zivilisation passiert! Viel Spaß beim schieben!  Man sollte diesen Aldi mal echt verklagen! Für so einen Billigschrott ist geschenkt noch zu teuer!



Ja da hast Du wohl recht, da ist nix mit Taxi anrufen 
Auf nem Alpencross hat man normalerweise Ersatzschläuche dabei, aber nervig ist es allemal.

Das hier bewahrheitet sich immer wieder :


----------



## petergensfeld (21. April 2011)

Diekholzener schrieb:


> peh schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *MTB-Handschuhe* noch irgendwer?
> ...


Ich kenne zwar die Lidl-Modelle nicht, habe aber mit der Aldi-Variante ganz schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Nach 10 Minuten habe ich regelrecht "das Wasser drin stehen". Hab mir nach nicht mal 3x Benutzung GORE Bike Wear-Handschuhe gekauft und seitdem keine Probleme mehr. Ok, die kosten zwar fast das zehnfache, aber zum rumliegen sind selbst 5 zuviel...


----------



## Rammelotze (21. April 2011)

Ich hab  die Softschell von Aldi gekauft und hatte die am Wochenende ma im Schwarzwald an. In dem Dingens schitzt man wie Sau Alda! Also gar nicht Atmungsaktiv sonden mehr wie ne Plastiktüte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flupsen (21. April 2011)

wie warm war es am Wochenende bei euch?

Ich hab die letzte Woche Freitags Morgen bei 3-6 Grand an, war angenehm, kein übermässiges schwitzen. Nachmittags dann ohne Ärmel bei ~14 Grand eher schon zu warm.


----------



## Enrgy (21. April 2011)

Dont feed the troll 

Ist es nicht auffällig, daß neue Accounts immer zuerst in den Discounter-Threads rumspammen? Ein Schelm der Dosenbrot dabei denkt...

Ach ja, ich hab eine 4 oder 5 Jahre alte Aldi Softshell Winterjacke in der ich schnell nasse Arme vom Schwitzen bekomme und mir deshalb im letzten Herbst mal eine teure Vaude gegönnt.
Ergebnis: Arme und Unterhemd genauso nass!! Subjektiv ist kein wirklicher Unterschied in der Atmungsaktivtät feststellbar, allerdings wirkt das Material nach einer Tour von außen leicht feucht, es geht also schon etwas durch, nur wirklich merken tut mans nicht, wenn das Unterhemd vielleicht 10% weniger nass ist. Auswringen kann ich das immer noch.
Hier wird ja immer so getan, als ob man in Markensoftshell furztrocken von der Tour heimkommt. Vergesst es!


----------



## scottiee (21. April 2011)

wundert mich, dass dieser thread noch lebt.

leute, wenn ihr was anständiges zum biken haben wollt, kauft so nen dreck nicht.


----------



## Grizzly71 (21. April 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ................Hier wird ja immer so getan, als ob man in Markensoftshell furztrocken von der Tour heimkommt. Vergesst es!



das man mit Markenklamotten nicht trocken nach Hause kommt wird hoffentlich den meisten klar sein - außer man war nur in der Eisdiele um die Ecke. Trotzdem funktioniert eine Markenmembrane bei richtiger Anwendung (Unterwäsche, Temperatur) besser!

Meine persönliche Meinung ist weiterhin, das man ein Billigprodukt nicht mit einem hochwertigen Produkt vergleichen kann. Bei Material, Verarbeitung, Haltbarkeit und Funktion gibt es teilweise riesige Unterschiede. Das wurde hier auch schon 100derte male "durchgekaut". 

Ein Dacia ist nun mal kein Audi und ein Baumarktwasserhahn kann man nicht mit einem Hans Grohe Wasserhahn vergleichen. Es fährt hier doch auch keiner ein MTB aus Aldi, Lidl oder einem anderen Disconter - warum wohl ???


----------



## Flupsen (21. April 2011)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> und ein Baumarktwasserhahn kann man nicht mit einem Hans Grohe Wasserhahn vergleichen.



Stimmt da würde man dem Baumarktwasserhahn unrecht tun


----------



## Rammelotze (21. April 2011)

Ma ehrlich! Billig ist nicht gut, Alda!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schland (21. April 2011)

Hab mit "Funktionsunterwäsche" von Aldi auch schon einen Griff ins Klo getätigt, diese Innenhose 
http://www.lidl.de/de/Sportlich-zu-Ostern/CRIVIT-Fahrrad-Funktionsunterwaesche-Hose
kann ich jedoch guten Gewissens weiterempfehlen. Für den Preis echt klasse!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. April 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Dont feed the troll
> 
> Hier wird ja immer so getan, als ob man in Markensoftshell furztrocken von der Tour heimkommt. Vergesst es!



So siehts aus, auch meine Schlussfolgerung: Ob ich im 3,99 Unterhemd nass werde oder im 40 Euro Unterhemd ist völlig wurscht....von innen natürlich.

Zur Luftpumpe: Anwenderfehler??? Bei mir lastet das komplette (bzw. halbe) Bikegewicht auf der Pumpe, wenn ich pumpe, damit auch keine Luft verloren geht....verbogen hab ich noch nie was dabei...mit Aldipumpe immer wohlgemerkt. Und ich hab oft Platten, weil ich viele Supersonic Mäntel fahre...

ALDI Pumpe hat die Tour gerettet!!!


----------



## Rammelotze (21. April 2011)

Unterhose zum Biken?


----------



## Flupsen (21. April 2011)

Jeder soll mit dem Fahren womit er glücklich ist, geht ja um den Sport. 


Wenn du nicht fahren kannst nützt dir die 110 Euro Gore Tex voll Ultra Stoff nett zum After Stoff Hose auch nix aber auf der anderen Seite siehst du im 10 Euro Aldi Trikot dann genauso doof aus


----------



## Rammelotze (21. April 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> So siehts aus, auch meine Schlussfolgerung: Ob ich im 3,99 Unterhemd nass werde oder im 40 Euro Unterhemd ist völlig wurscht....von innen natürlich.
> .


 
So ahnunglos kann auch nur einer daher schwätzen, der noch nie ein 1st layer Hemd von Craft anhatte.


----------



## Grizzly71 (21. April 2011)

Rammelotze schrieb:


> So ahnunglos kann auch nur einer daher schwätzen, der noch nie ein 1st layer Hemd von Craft anhatte.



Meine Rede - vergleichen kann man nur wenn man beides probiert hat.
Da ich auch im Winter zur Arbeit radle sollten die Teil schon haltbar sein und funktionieren. Da sind ein paar Euro mehr eine gute Investition


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. April 2011)

Ich erkläre mich sofort mit einem Test am eigenen Körper mit einem Craft 1st layer Hemd einverstanden, wenn mir die Fa. Craft dieses Machwerk fernöstlicher Trockenhaltetechnologie zur Verfügung stellt.

Ich seh gerade: 100 Tage Rückgaberecht gem. Homepage!!!

 Ich glaube, ich werde mich mal im Thema vertiefen. 
Wenn jetzt auch andere Marken schon genannt wurden...: aber weder Falke, noch Gore oder wie der Krempel sonst heißt, haben bisher fühlbaren Unterschied zu "no-name" gebracht...aber das gilt auch nur für meinen eigenen Körper. Aber ich halte informiert!!! Sollte das Zeug wirklich besser sein, wäre ich der letzte, der dann nicht einen angemessenen Preis dafür bezahlen würde


----------



## Rammelotze (21. April 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich erkläre mich sofort mit einem Test am eigenen Körper mit einem Craft 1st layer Hemd einverstanden, wenn mir die Fa. Craft dieses Machwerk fernöstlicher Trockenhaltetechnologie zur Verfügung stellt.


 
Schnorrer!  



Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> aber weder Falke, noch Gore oder wie der Krempel sonst heißt, haben bisher fühlbaren Unterschied zu "no-name" gebracht


 
Fotobeweis!


----------



## Flupsen (21. April 2011)

Rammelotze schrieb:


> Fotobeweis!



Eher Geruchsprobe oder?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. April 2011)

Wie Fotobeweis? Ich dachte dran, dass ich die Dinger hinterher nach einer vergleichbaren Runde auf die Waage lege. Was soll ein Foto beweisen?

bzgl. Schnorrer. Stellt sich noch die Frage, wer hier der größere "Verbrecher" ist. Ich habe mir grade mal die Rückgabebedingungen der Fa. Craft durchgelesen sowie die komplette Rücknahmebelehrung

"Im Falle einer wirksamen Rückgabe sind die beiderseits empfangenen Leistungen zurückzugewähren und ggf. gezogene Nutzungen (z. B. Gebrauchsvorteile) herauszugeben. " Wer entscheidet denn über die "wirksame Rückgabe"? Außerdem muss ich mit Abschlägen (in welcher Höhe auch immer) rechnen, wenn der Kram nicht funktioniert und ich es ausprobiert habe...

Da stellt sich Aldi aber nicht so an!!!!

EDIT: Ich finde gerade nicht mehr den LIDL Prospekt, wo die Mehrzonen-Unterwäsche drin war. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, welches Craft-Teil ich für einen Vergleich bestellen sollte. Es sollte von der Theorie zumindest dasselbe können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (21. April 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Zur Luftpumpe: Anwenderfehler??? Bei mir lastet das komplette (bzw. halbe) Bikegewicht auf der Pumpe, wenn ich pumpe, damit auch keine Luft verloren geht....verbogen hab ich noch nie was dabei...mit Aldipumpe immer wohlgemerkt. Und ich hab oft Platten, weil ich viele Supersonic Mäntel fahre...



ALDI Pumpe hat die Tour versaut - würde mein Kumpel sagen...!!!


Und nach ca 15 Jahren Biken und wasweisichwievielen Platten, können glaube ich Anwendungsfehler von Seiten des Handhabers ausgeschlossen werden.
Und selbst wenn : ein gutes Produkt ist so konstruiert das ein solcher Fehler erst gar nicht passiert bzw. passieren kann, was bei der ebay Pumpe wohl aufgrund des geringen Preises übergangen wurde


----------



## GRayFoXX (21. April 2011)

Hat sich sonst noch jemand diesen Rucksack gekauft: http://www.lidl.de/de/Alles-fuer-Rad-Auto-Bad/CRIVIT-Touren-Rucksack ? Vor allem den schwarzen finde ich interessant.

Bei dem Preis kann man doch wenig falsch machen, selbst wenn man John RuskinÂ´s Weisheiten bedenkt. Denn so 60 - 120â¬ will ich fÃ¼r ein Rucksack, der einfach nur Inhalt tragen soll und idealerweise so einen Schnallgurt hat, will ich nicht zahlen.


----------



## Flupsen (21. April 2011)

Träger sehen sehr dünn gepolstern aus. Drücken und schneiden wahrscheinlich sehr schnell ein.


----------



## Osmodium (21. April 2011)

GRayFoXX schrieb:


> Hat sich sonst noch jemand diesen Rucksack gekauft: http://www.lidl.de/de/Alles-fuer-Rad-Auto-Bad/CRIVIT-Touren-Rucksack ? Vor allem den schwarzen finde ich interessant.



Den blauen hab ich mir gekauft und schon einige Male verwendet.
Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden damit, trägt sich sehr gut.


----------



## TomatoAc (21. April 2011)

Den schwarzen hab ich mir gekauft, bin zufrieden als Alltagsrucksack, ist mehr oder weniger baugleich mit dem Dakine Apex.

Den blauen hab ich mit meinem Deuter Transalpine 30 direkt im Laden verglichen, auch hier bis auf 2 oder 3 Details absolute Übereinstimmung. Die Qualität des Materials war vielleicht nicht ganz so überzeugend, aber wer nicht 70 ausgeben will kann mit der 15 Kopie absolut nichts falsch machen. Zumal man dann eher in 1-2 Jahren nen Grund hat sich einen neuen zu kaufen, statt 5 Jahre lang denselben Rucksack zu haben


----------



## Enrgy (21. April 2011)

Flupsen schrieb:


> Träger sehen sehr dünn gepolstern aus. Drücken und schneiden wahrscheinlich sehr schnell ein.



Stimmt, deswegen gibts ja hier auch 1000 Beschwerden über den identischen Dakine


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. April 2011)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn : ein gutes Produkt ist so konstruiert das ein solcher Fehler erst gar nicht passiert bzw. passieren kann, was bei der ebay Pumpe wohl aufgrund des geringen Preises übergangen wurde



ja wat nu?? Aldi-Pumpe oder ebay-Pumpe??? In der Bucht tummeln sich mit Sicherheit mehr schwarze Schafe...


----------



## Rammelotze (21. April 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ja wat nu?? Aldi-Pumpe oder ebay-Pumpe??? In der Bucht tummeln sich mit Sicherheit mehr schwarze Schafe...


 
Also du arbeitest doch bestimmt bei Aldi. Oder bist arbeitslos. Jede Wette. Sonst würdest du diese Billig-Sachen nicht mit diesem missonarischen Eifer schönreden. Ist ja ma echt komisch wie verbiestert und hartnäckig du dieses Zeuchs hier ständig verteidigst.


----------



## MEGATEC (21. April 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ja wat nu?? Aldi-Pumpe oder ebay-Pumpe??? In der Bucht tummeln sich mit Sicherheit mehr schwarze Schafe...



Hat irgendwer was von ebay + schwarzen Schafen gesagt ???
   

ich kann mich nicht entsinnen..
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil :


MEGATEC schrieb:


> *FAZIT: *
> Lieber ne gescheite *TOPEAK* oder *SKS* Pumpe als ein ALDI Teil das nicht funktioniert - denn für die Taxifahrt hätte es locker ne gute Pumpe gegeben



Und die gibt es in jedem guten Bikeshop für weniger Geld als bei ebay - denn da kommt kein Porto dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. April 2011)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> ALDI Pumpe hat die Tour versaut - würde mein Kumpel sagen...!!!
> 
> 
> Und nach ca 15 Jahren Biken und wasweisichwievielen Platten, können glaube ich Anwendungsfehler von Seiten des Handhabers ausgeschlossen werden.
> Und selbst wenn : ein gutes Produkt ist so konstruiert das ein solcher Fehler erst gar nicht passiert bzw. passieren kann, was bei der ebay Pumpe wohl aufgrund des geringen Preises übergangen wurde



Was man für eine Pumpleistung von einer 8 Euro Pumpe verlangen kann, liegt ja auf der Hand. Ich erwarte da gar keine Pumpleistung wie von einer 70 Euro Stand-Pumpe. Genau das, was eine 8 Euro-Pumpe wert ist, kann die Aldi Pumpe. Im Notfall einen Reifen füllen und einem gleichzeitig eine Sehnenscheideentzündung im Ellenbogen bescheren. Das ist genau das, was ich erwarte, wenn ich sowas kaufe. Und damit rechne ich vorher. Zaubern kann auch Aldi nicht...

Trotzdem ist mir unerklärlich wie mal einen Ventilnöppel mit welcher Pumpe auch immer abbiegen kann. Ohne irgendeinen Endanschlag würde die Pumpe den Nöppel gar nicht im Ventilgehäuse versenken können - was zwangsweise notwendig ist, dass der Reifen überhaupt Luft aufnimmt. Ich kann mir nur wildes Gepumpe einschließlich Gewackel vorstellen, wenn die Pumpe NICHT weit genug auf dem Ventil war und den Nöppel NICHT ins Ventil gedrückt hat. Und nur wenn man dann zu wild hin- und herwackelt, kann man eventuell etwas verbiegen. Schau Dir nochmal die Funktionsweise des Ventils an. Der Stift ist komplett im Ventilgehäuse und liegt mit dieser "Mutter" darauf auf. Wie soll man da ohne Anwenderfehler etwas verbiegen? 
Oder meintest Du es anders? Zu fest aufs Ventil drücken geht gar nicht....wenn dann eher viel zu locker fixiert und dann den Ventilnöppel verbogen - Anwenderfehler...nein Sorry, das ist nicht böse gemeint Richtung Deines Kumpels, ich versteh es nur nicht....und das liegt dann wohl eher an mir...


----------



## Rammelotze (21. April 2011)

TomatoAc schrieb:


> Den blauen hab ich mit meinem Deuter Transalpine 30 direkt im Laden verglichen, auch hier bis auf 2 oder 3 Details absolute Ãbereinstimmung. Die QualitÃ¤t des Materials war vielleicht nicht ganz so Ã¼berzeugend, aber wer nicht 70â¬ ausgeben will kann mit der 15â¬ Kopie absolut nichts falsch machen.


 
Also ma ehrlich! Lieber das Original mit guter QualitÃ¤t. Als eine nachgemachte Kopie. Was nÃ¼tzt mia die Kevin Klein Jeans vom tÃ¼rkisch Basar. Wenn die aus total dÃ¼nnem Stoff ist. Und nach dem erste mal wasche krass verzogen ist???? Denk ma darÃ¼ba nach!!!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. April 2011)

@Megatec: langsam langsam, Du hast geschrieben "ebay Pumpe". Und zwar im Post Nr. 553, worauf ich etwas verwirrt war, weil Du die Aldi Pumpe schlecht redest und dann von ebay-Pumpe schreibts...

@Dosenbrot-Rammelotze-hastdunichgesehen...: Ich halte natürlich jede Wette, dass ich nicht bei Aldi arbeite und nicht arbeitslos bin.


----------



## Rammelotze (21. April 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Im Notfall einen Reifen füllen und einem gleichzeitig eine Sehnenscheideentzündung im Ellenbogen bescheren.


 
Ja iss kla. Und die Versicherten müssen dia dann den Arzttermin und Medikamente für 150 Euro bezahlen. Und dein Cheff freit sich auch wenn du nütt für ihn arbeiten kannst und ihm auf der Tasche liegst.  Aber mal Hauptsache kräftig bei der Aldi-Pumpe gespart.


----------



## Rammelotze (21. April 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich halte natürlich jede Wette, dass ich nicht bei Aldi arbeite und nicht arbeitslos bin.


 
Ok. Dann isses deine Muddi die bei Aldi arbeitet. Jede Wette!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. April 2011)

Rammelotze schrieb:


> Also ma ehrlich! Lieber das Original mit guter Qualität. Als eine nachgemachte Kopie. Was nützt mia die Kevin Klein Jeans vom türkisch Basar. Wenn die aus total dünnem Stoff ist. Und nach dem erste mal wasche krass verzogen ist???? Denk ma darüba nach!!!



Hast Dus nötig mit ner - Calvin heißt der Mann! - CK Jeans rumzulaufen und kannst sie Dir nicht leisten, dass Du die Kopie vom Basar kaufen musst? Kauf Dir fürs Geld der Basar-Hose was qualitativ Anständiges und Du hast doppelt gewonnen...ansonsten gibt nichtmal beim Discounter eine Jeans, die so schnell kaputtgeht wie eine 501er...

Ok- Feierabend...jetzt haben wir alle bisschen gelacht, Du legst Dir nen neuen Account an und dann gehts mit dem Thema weiter. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammelotze (21. April 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Hast Dus nötig mit ner - Calvin heißt der Mann! - CK Jeans rumzulaufen und kannst sie Dir nicht leisten, dass Du die Kopie vom Basar kaufen musst? Kauf Dir fürs Geld der Basar-Hose was qualitativ Anständiges und Du hast doppelt gewonnen...ansonsten gibt nichtmal beim Discounter eine Jeans, die so schnell kaputtgeht wie eine 501er...
> 
> Ok- Feierabend...jetzt haben wir alle bisschen gelacht, Du legst Dir nen neuen Account an und dann gehts mit dem Thema weiter. Danke.


 
Ich habs nütt nötig mitner CK rumzulaufen. Aber ich kanns mia leisten und zeigs gern.  Mit KIK-Hosen rumzualufen überlass ich Leutz die bei Aldi Bike-Sachen kaufe. 




Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Du legst Dir nen neuen Account an und dann gehts mit dem Thema weiter. Danke.


 
Den neuen Account solltest du dia anlegen. Nachdem du dich mit deiner Aldi-Abfeierei hier Lächerlich gmacht hast.


----------



## xXJojoXx (21. April 2011)

Rammelotze schrieb:


> Ich habs nütt nötig mitner CK rumzulaufen. Aber ich kanns mia leisten und zeigs gern.  Mit KIK-Hosen rumzualufen überlass ich Leutz die bei Aldi Bike-Sachen kaufe.
> 
> 
> Den neuen Account solltest du dia anlegen. Nachdem du dich mit deiner Aldi-Abfeierei hier Lächerlich gmacht hast.



Vielleicht solltest du dir mal eine neue Rechtschreibung leisten


----------



## CrossX (21. April 2011)

Ist doch eh immer der gleiche Spamer der hier rummeckert. Also ignorieren und beim Thema bleiben. Der freut sich doch nur wenn sich andere über seinen Wortmüll aufregen.


----------



## MEGATEC (21. April 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> @Megatec: langsam langsam, Du hast geschrieben "ebay Pumpe". Und zwar im Post Nr. 553, worauf ich etwas verwirrt war, weil Du die Aldi Pumpe schlecht redest und dann von ebay-Pumpe schreibts...



SORRY : da hab ich mich vertippt - das sollte ALDI Pumpe heißen, denn um die ging es ja !!






Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Was man für eine Pumpleistung von einer 8 Euro Pumpe verlangen kann, liegt ja auf der Hand. Ich erwarte da gar keine Pumpleistung wie von einer *70 Euro Stand-Pumpe*. Genau das, was eine 8 Euro-Pumpe wert ist, kann die Aldi Pumpe. Im Notfall einen Reifen füllen und einem gleichzeitig eine Sehnenscheideentzündung im Ellenbogen bescheren. Das ist genau das, was ich erwarte, wenn ich sowas kaufe. Und damit rechne ich vorher. Zaubern kann auch Aldi nicht...



Bitte Äpfel mit Äpfeln vergleichen und nicht mit Birnen !!
Logisch das man Handpumpen mit ebensolchen vergleichen muß und nicht mich 70cm langen Standteilen !
Und eine gescheite Pumpe die den Namen auch verdient wäre sowas :
TOPEAK
Dann mit sowas auch vergleichen...

BTW : 8,-  ALDI Pumpe + 14,- Taxi = ERGO eine gescheite Pumpe 



Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist mir unerklärlich wie mal einen Ventilnöppel mit welcher Pumpe auch immer abbiegen kann. Ohne irgendeinen Endanschlag würde die Pumpe den Nöppel gar nicht im Ventilgehäuse versenken können - was zwangsweise notwendig ist, dass der Reifen überhaupt Luft aufnimmt. Ich kann mir nur wildes Gepumpe einschließlich Gewackel vorstellen, wenn die Pumpe NICHT weit genug auf dem Ventil war und den Nöppel NICHT ins Ventil gedrückt hat. Und nur wenn man dann zu wild hin- und herwackelt, kann man eventuell etwas verbiegen. Schau Dir nochmal die Funktionsweise des Ventils an. Der Stift ist komplett im Ventilgehäuse und liegt mit dieser "Mutter" darauf auf. Wie soll man da ohne Anwenderfehler etwas verbiegen?
> Oder meintest Du es anders? Zu fest aufs Ventil drücken geht gar nicht....wenn dann eher viel zu locker fixiert und dann den Ventilnöppel verbogen - Anwenderfehler...nein Sorry, das ist nicht böse gemeint Richtung Deines Kumpels, ich versteh es nur nicht....und das liegt dann wohl eher an mir...



Und es ist Dir unerklärlich hat aber eine ganz einfache Erklärung :
Der Bolzen der Pumpe der das Ventil nach innen drückt um die Luft rein zu lassen sitzt nicht mittig und hat zuviel Spiel.
Wenn man dann die Pumpe zu weit auf das Ventil drückt ( eben wegen fehlendem Anschlag !! ) dann drückt der Bolzen aufgrund mangelnder Führung am Ventil vorbei und sucht sich seinen Weg neben dem Ventilkopf und drückt diesen schräg - und schwups ist das Teil verbogen.
Das hat dann der Test in der Heimischen Garage ergeben.

Mein Kumpel hat heute übrigens die Pumpe zurückgebracht und anstandslos sein Geld zurückbekommen .
Interessant war jedoch der Kommentar der Kassierein bei der Rücknahme :
"schon wieder ne Pumpe retour ? So langsam ganz schön viele.... "

das sagt wohl alles....


----------



## CrossX (21. April 2011)

Gerade ne vernünftige Pumpe muss doch keine Unsummen kosten. Meine hat 14 Euro bei Rose gekostet, hält schon über 2 Jahre, ist aus stabilen Alu, mit Manometer und pumpt gut. Da ärger ich mich doch nicht mit nem 5  Euro Teil von Aldi oder Lidl rum. 
Da spart man doch nix mehr. 

Nun gut, billig können andere auch. Meine SKS-Pumpe für 9 Euro ist auch zweimal kaputt gegangen. Die ist einfach im Müll gelandet weil ich keine Lust hatte die nach dem zweiten Defekt zurück zu bringen. Selbst wenn die Firma hier um  die Ecke ist.


----------



## anderson (22. April 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich erkläre mich sofort mit einem Test am eigenen Körper mit einem Craft 1st layer Hemd einverstanden, wenn mir die Fa. Craft dieses Machwerk fernöstlicher Trockenhaltetechnologie zur Verfügung stellt.
> 
> Ich seh gerade: 100 Tage Rückgaberecht gem. Homepage!!!
> 
> ...



Oder, wenn du dir schon die Zeit nimmst, besorg dir doch ein schönes  Cyco Fully und teste es mal gegen ein... sagen wir Votec F7 oder sowas Ähnliches. Kannst du ja hinterher wieder zurück geben.

Sehr amüsanter Faden. Polarisierend wie die Radbrille vom Lidl 

@anderson, dank dir noch mal für den 2002er Account! Hätte ich beim Aldi 5 Euro mehr für bezahlt


----------



## Klein-Holgi (22. April 2011)

@Megatec: Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung! - Kapiert! Drecksding diese Pumpe und das meine ich ernst!...Meine ist allerdings auch schon aus dem letzten Jahr. Vielleicht übertreiben sie es ja mit dem Sparen im Einkauf bei Aldi???

Haha...Cyco Fullys kannte ich bis eben nicht, habe es beim Googlen aber gefunden...Ich glaube sogar zu den Bikes von Aldi hab ich hier im Fred schon was geschrieben. Und das gilt aus meiner Sicht für Pumpen, für Klamotten, für Bikes:

Ich komme immer von meiner Anforderung an ein Produkt: Was will ich überhaupt...und da bei Bikes auch eins der ersten Kriterien beim Kauf ist: Ich will überleben, schied Cyco bisher immer schon im ersten Schritt aus Würde ich sagen: Gewicht egal, Haltbarkeit egal, Funktion egal - ich schalte eh nicht, dann könnte ich auch bei Cyco landen ganz einfach...

Da sind sich auch viele nie so sicher: Was will ich überhaupt...ich kaufe NIE BILLIG um jeden Preis, sondern versuche für meinen Bedarf das Optimale zu bekommen. Das habe ich für die Pumpe schon erläutert, was ich bei der 8.- Euro Version für Erwartungen habe....

Die krassen Gegenbeispiele kenne ich sogar persönlich (auch das hab ich schon geschrieben: "ich will XT, ich will Scheibenbremse, ich will 120-140 mm Federweg Fully"....und wo fährt mein Kollege und gibt es auch noch ehrlich zu: Den Bordstein "weich runter"....)

Vielleicht werdet Ihr es hier nicht glauben, aber ich habe auch andere Pumpen. Die hängen allerdings in Satteltaschen an Bikes mit denen ich längere Touren mache als mit dem Votec an dem Tag. Ich habe sogar geschätzte 10 Airchamp Pro (da könnte ich mit Fotobeweis dienen) und eine Airgun. Meine Standpumpe ist ne SKS (und das mit dem alten - und besten Ventilkopf)....

Sorry wegen der Äppel und Birnen-Geschichte. Das sollte nur ein Beispiel sein für unterschiedliche Anforderungen. Ich vergleiche nie Äpfel mit Birnen, das verbietet mir schon mein Job (nicht bei Aldi....und nicht bei LIDL...)

Wusste ich doch, dass ich das schonmal geschrieben habe, aber viele sind ja "neu" hier im Thema:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8131431&postcount=338


----------



## KarlTheodor (22. April 2011)

bin mit dem lidl unterhemd sehr (!) zufrieden, das lidl kurzarmtrikot ist auch ok - zumindest bei frühlingswetter. ich hätte auch das fünffache ausgeben können - hätte mich aber nicht glücklicher gemacht. 

der aldi fahrradcomputer, den es die woche gab (nord), ist dagegen ein haufen plastik- und elektroschrott. der geht nächste woche wieder zurück.

im winter fahre ich ja ganz gerne odlo-langarm-rollis, mit denen ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden war. bis ich letzten winter einen extra warmen geschenkt bekommen habe. typischer fall von gut gemeint: an einigen stellen hat er fleece-einsätze, um hier besonders zu wärmen (z.b. an den nieren). in der realität sammelt sich dort leider der schweiß und wenn man nichts winddichtes anhat, friert man genau dort erst recht 

man kann billig und teuer daneben greifen.


----------



## redeko21 (22. April 2011)

Habe heute endlich mal die Aldi-Radfunktionsunterhemden auf einer 70 km Tour in der Sonne bei ca. 27° testen können. 

Fazit: Trägt sich sehr angenehm und ich bin nicht durchgeschwitzt. Meine Erwartungen sind damit vollständig erfüllt


----------



## anderson (22. April 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich komme immer von meiner Anforderung an ein Produkt: Was will ich überhaupt...und da bei Bikes auch eins der ersten Kriterien beim Kauf ist: Ich will überleben, schied Cyco bisher immer schon im ersten Schritt aus



War da nicht mal was?

Sorry, musste einfach sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (22. April 2011)

Keine Sorge: Mein Votec hat den überholten Hinterbau (ist aber auch nicht sicherheitsrelevant, wenn er bricht) sowie das DFS für die Gabel - die löst sich nicht in Luft auf. Und selbst wenn die Karre aussieht wie ein Downhillhobel...meine Anforderung an das Votec ist: bequemer Tourer...sonst würde ich auch die Spinergy nicht drauf fahren, die sind viel gefährlicher als ein Votec!!! (aber das Thema hast Du bestimmt auch schon gefunden)...und wie Du siehst: ich schreibe immer noch

und das Votec ist bei mir auch nur eins von vielen Bikes, die alle nicht in den Bikepark kommen oder zum Downhillbolzen. Dazu ist mir das Material viel zu schade. Ich pass halt gut auf meine Sachen auf Sieht man auf dem Bild ja auch am Rucksack, der hält auch schon seine 20 Jahre (deshalb konnte ich zu den Aldi Rücksäcken (oder wars Lidl) nichts sagen - weil nicht relevant für mich...)


----------



## Enrgy (22. April 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...am Rucksack, der hält auch schon seine 20 Jahre ...



Hey, cool, ich fahr auch seit '93 mit meinem uralt-Deuter rum, noch mit den schrillen 90er Farben, allerdings außen schon verblichen, damit die Mitfahrer nicht nur den Farbflash vor Augen haben


----------



## mäcpomm (22. April 2011)

Habe mir gestern diese Jacke geholt und heute das erste mal auf dem RR getestet.
Abgesehen von ein paar Flattergeräuschen bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (22. April 2011)

tjaja...das war die Jacke wegen der ich traurig war, dass ich im Süden lebe...

muss man wohl schneller fahren, dann bleibt das Flattergeräusch zurück...haha...

@Enrgy: Aber die Haltbarkeit von Deuter air-comfort ist ja hier nicht das Thema ;-)) Mal sehen, wer in 20 Jahren seinen Aldirucksack aus 2011 noch hat. Aber die Farbkombi Lila-Grün ist schon krass...haha...


----------



## Quator94 (22. April 2011)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> War gestern im Aldi zum Lebensmittel einkaufen und da lag immer noch einiges an "Radsachen" herum.
> Ich habe das Gefühl der große "Run" auf die Sachen ist inzwischen zumindest hier im äußersten Süden vorbei. Man muss also nicht mehr Punkt 8 in der Schlange stehend um eine Luftpumpe prügeln. *Bei Kinderklamotten sieht das allerdings noch etwas anders aus, aber das ist ja hier nicht das Thema*



Da bin ich mir manchmal gar nicht so sicher


----------



## mäcpomm (23. April 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> tjaja...das war die Jacke wegen der ich traurig war, dass ich im Süden lebe...



Wenn Du möchtest kannst Du mir Deine gewünschet Größe PN'nen und ich würde mich noch mal auf den Weg machen und schauen ob noch Jacken da sind.
Der Versand sollte im Luftpolsterumschlag für 1,45 machbar sein.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. April 2011)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Wenn Du möchtest kannst Du mir Deine gewünschet Größe PN'nen und ich würde mich noch mal auf den Weg machen und schauen ob noch Jacken da sind.
> Der Versand sollte im Luftpolsterumschlag für 1,45 machbar sein.



Das ist sehr nett! Aber falls sie nicht passt, wäre das Umtauschproblem schon wieder mit größerem Aufwand verbunden. Ich habe die Hoffnung, dass sowas auch mal im Süden auftaucht...solange muss ich mein RaceFace Windjäckchen benutzen 
Aber nochmal: DANKE!!! für das Angebot!


----------



## bobons (24. April 2011)

Eine (für mich) witzige Geschichte:

Ich habe mir bei der letzten Aldi Süd-Aktion Radunterhosen von Crane gekauft und gleich gewaschen, sie kammen dann letztendlich neben die Nakamura-Polsterunterhosen in die Schublade.

Nach einer 30 km-Tour mit den vermeintlichen Aldi-Unterhosen fand ich diese recht gut, hatte überhaupt keine Druck-oder Scheuerstellen gespürt.

Gestern habe ich aber gemerkt dass ich bei dieser Tour nicht die Crane, sondern eine Nakamura getragen habe...

Der Test gestern war dann ernüchternd: Das Polster ist viel zu dünn und wirkungslos, ab km 26 tat der Hintern weh, und wir sind an keinem Knast vorbei gefahren.

Das ist so als ob ich komplett ohne Polster gefahren wäre, meine ungepolsterte Funktionswäsche ist da bequemer.

Mein Fazit:Aldi Radunterhosen=Müll.


----------



## GRayFoXX (24. April 2011)

Ich hab eine Radunterhose von Tchibo, weil ich allgemein nicht so auf die engen Radhosen stehe... :kotz: Darüber trage ich meist irgendwelche Fußball-Shorts.
Im Gegensatz zu einer schweineteuren Löffler-Radhose (die ich wieder zurückgegeben habe), trägt sich das Tchibo-Teil höchst angenehm. Die Polsterung bei der Löffler machte zwar einen hochwertigeren Eindruck, aber was hilft´s wenn´s einfach unbequem ist und drückt.

Mein Fazit: Tchibo-Radunterhose -> super 

Ab Dienstag gibt´s übrigens Fahrradshorts beim Lidl für 13. Vielleicht werd ich die mal probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (24. April 2011)

Und was lernen wir aus den beiden obigen Postings ?


Der Poppometer ist bei jedem Menschen anders !


----------



## xXJojoXx (24. April 2011)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Und was lernen wir aus den beiden obigen Postings ?
> 
> 
> Der Poppometer ist bei jedem Menschen anders !



Kann ich nur bestätigen ! Für mich ist die Aldiunterhose sowohl von der Passform (nein ich hab keinen Bierbauch ) als auch vom Polster her perfekt ! Besser, als meine teure


----------



## MEGATEC (24. April 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Kann ich nur bestätigen ! Für mich ist die Aldiunterhose sowohl von der Passform (nein ich hab keinen Bierbauch ) als auch vom Polster her perfekt ! Besser, als meine teure



....und für mich war die Aldi Unterhose sowohl von der Passform als auch vom Comfort her Müll.
Da ist meine MSX + BIEMME Hose um Welten besser !


----------



## Supernova (26. April 2011)

Heute bei Lidl gewesen: Recht überschaubar. Die Hälfte von dem Internetangebot, war nicht da. Aber das war zugegebenermaßen auch nicht im gedruckten Prospekt.

Die blaue Windjacke geholt: Macht nen guten Eindruck. Hat nen höheren Kragen, als die von Aldi und gefällt mir von der Nahtführung auch besser als letztere.

Blaue Radhose: ganz cool. Innenhose sitzt besser als die meiner Royal-Hosen, außerdem ist das material angenehm dünn. Ob ich die Innenhose dann wirklich fahre wird sich zeigen. Leider war ein Taschenreißverschluss defekt. Beim Umtauschwunsch war sie in meiner Größe leider nicht da, also hab ich se für den Halben Preis mitgenommen und werde den RV reparieren. Und gleich noch für den Mitbewohner die schwarze mit gelben RVs mitgebracht.

Handschuhe: naja. Relativ dick. Ich hätte ne 8,5 gebraucht, gabs nicht. Ich bleib lieber bei Markenhandschuhen.


----------



## multiMonochrom (26. April 2011)

Ich war heute auch beim LIDL shoppen.

Die Radschuhe machen einen mäßig verarbeiteten Eindruck und sind relativ groß geschnitten. Die Sohle allerdings ist überraschend steif und dürfte wohl ihren Zweck (vor allem bei Clickies) mehr als gut erledígen.

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sie sich am Wochenende beweisen werden...


----------



## ZJGuy (26. April 2011)

Hallo,

aber bitte bei den Schuhen von Lidl aufpassen, besonders wenn diese mit Cleats gefahren werden sollen.

Die Cleats stehen nämlich leider ziemlich aus der Sohle heraus, so das man dann ein paar unschöne Abdrücke in seinem Dielen - Fussboden vorfindet ... 

Bei meinen Shimanos passiert mir das nicht - hier sind die Cleats sehr schön durch die Sohle abgedeckt, und ich kann bedenkenlos über den Holzfussboden laufen ...

Aber vielleicht sind die momentanen Schuhe ja anders als meine, die ich vor 3 Jahren gekauft habe.

Halt aufpassen. Erspart einem den Ärger mit der Dame des Hause und mit sich selber ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (26. April 2011)

Supernova schrieb:


> Handschuhe: naja. Relativ dick. Ich hätte ne 8,5 gebraucht, gabs nicht. Ich bleib lieber bei Markenhandschuhen.



Das hatte ich hier oder in nem anderen Discounter-Fred schon erwähnt. Da es mit etwas Suche für rund das Doppelte (12-15Eu) schon super passende Markenhandschuhe gibt, muß man sich diese Teile nicht antun.


----------



## Nishiki-Cube (26. April 2011)

Hi,

ich hab heute bei Lidl die Rad Shorts und die MTB Schuhe gekauft.
Die Hosen probier ich heute abend an und bin gespannt.
Die Schuhe hab ich gleich anprobiert, normal hab ich 44, bei den Lidl Schuhen passen mir aber die 43er perfekt.
Ich bin gespannt ob die SPD Platten unten rausstehen, es muss unten eine dicke Abdeckkappe entnommen werden. Heute abend werd ich neue Platten ranmachen und schauen ob die schön vertieft sitzen und beim laufen nicht hinderlich sind.
Die Schnürung und das Klett machen einen ganz ordentlichen Eindruck, die Sohle ist recht steif. Das Sohlenprofil dürfte ganz OK sein, ich will eher "lauftaugliche" Schuhe, da meine anderen eher "Race" schuhe schlecht geeignet sind zum laufen wenn das Bike geschoben oder getragen werden muss....

Bei Tchibo hab ich vorletzte Woche auch groß eingekauft, aber da passte mir bis auf die Funktionsunterhemden gar nichts. Größe M war mir zu groß (175cm, 75kg) und kleiner gabs die Trikots und Funktionsshirts nicht. Schade. Also geht heute fast alles wieder zurück.
Die Bike Shorts für 20 Euro Innenhose und 20 Euro Aussen-bermuda-Shorts passten auch nicht. Und für etwas über 40 Euro bekommt man auch schon ordentliche andere Bike Shorts.

Ich probier die Sachen halt aus und wenn sie passen und taugen behalt ich sie.

Ach bei Aldi gabs vor ein paar Wochen Regenhose und Regenjacke, die hab ich auch genommen, die brauch ich hoffentlich eh (möglichst gar nicht) nicht oft. Und wenn dann mal um von der Arbeit heimzufahren wenns mich einseift. Oder auf einem Alpencross im Notfall.
Die Bike Handschuhe vom Aldi find ich auch recht gut. Ich merke nur einen Unterschied beim ausziehen zu meinem Röckl Handschuhen (da haben die Röckl das bessere System als Ausziehhilfe).

VG


----------



## peh (26. April 2011)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Die Cleats stehen nämlich leider ziemlich aus der Sohle heraus, so das man dann ein paar unschöne Abdrücke in seinem Dielen - Fussboden vorfindet ...


Cleats schauen mal mehr, mal weniger raus. Das hängt von den Cleats ab, von der Montage und auch von den Schuhen, ja.

Wer mit Radschuhen, an denen Cleats sind, über empfindliche Böden läuft, gehört zu den verpeilteren Exemplaren seiner Gattung 


ZJGuy schrieb:


> Bei meinen Shimanos passiert mir das nicht


Bei vielen anderen Shimanos passiert es aber sehr wohl.


ZJGuy schrieb:


> hier sind die Cleats sehr schön durch die Sohle abgedeckt, und ich kann bedenkenlos über den Holzfussboden laufen ...


Na, das ist die Hauptsache! Wen interessiert schon gutes Mounten/Dismounten.


----------



## xXJojoXx (26. April 2011)

Hey,
ich war heute auch bei Lidl  
Die Handschuhe hab ich nichtmal anprobiert, da die irgendwie aus ekelhaftem Material gemacht waren, was mir nicht besonders robust erschien.
Hätte es die Schuhe in 49 gegeben, hätte ich sie vielleicht auchmal ausprobiert.
Aber von der Hose bin ich begeistert ! Schön dünn und nicht zu kurz. Allerdings hab auch ich da ein Problem. Bei der rechten Tasche ist das Mesh bis auf 3cm mit dem RV vernäht. So kann man eigtl. nicht reingreifen. Das ist aber nicht weiter tragisch da ich sie eh nicht benutzen würde und es noch eine linke gibt


----------



## CrossX (26. April 2011)

Die Handschuhe fand ich bei der Anprobe garnicht mal schlecht, nur die Farben waren grausam. 
Die Schuhe sind mM nach ne ziemlich gute Kopie der Shimano MT51. 
Für das Geld ok, aber ich brauchte keine. 
Die Hosen hab ich wegen der Innenhose liegen lassen. Die sind eh meist nix.


----------



## xXJojoXx (26. April 2011)

Die Innenhose kannst du doch rausmachen...


----------



## CrossX (26. April 2011)

Dann nutzt ja die ganze Hose nix mehr. Ne normale Shorts bekomm ich auch so überall für das Geld.


----------



## Bikebmin (26. April 2011)

Hi,
ich habe mir heute auch die flachen Herrenschuhe gekauft.

Normal habe ich 46, hier passten mir die 45er besser, wenn auch evtl. einen ganz kleinen Tick zu knapp vorne. Ist mir aber lieber, als so weite Galoschen.

Von Layout und der Sohle her würde ich annehmen, es handelt sich um einen Northwave Mission (Nachbau?).

Unter dem Karton steht ein Firmenname:
Rieg & Niedermayer in Göppingen
Dazu habe ich aber nicht viel gefunden, außer, daß es ein Schuhhändler (nicht Hersteller) zu sein scheint...


----------



## Tier (26. April 2011)

Bikebmin schrieb:


> Unter dem Karton steht ein Firmenname:
> Rieg & Niedermayer in Göppingen
> Dazu habe ich aber nicht viel gefunden, außer, daß es ein Schuhhändler (nicht Hersteller) zu sein scheint...



Ups...die haben ja die gleiche Adresse? 
...und die hier auch.
......und dann wohnt da noch ein Simon T.
Respekt und das alles in dem kleinen Haus.

Habe mir die Schuhe heute auch gekauft. Wirken ganz brauchbar. 
Trage sonst auch 46 und hab die 45er mitgenommen. 
Außerdem zwei Radhosen. 
Einmal mit Sitzpolster, ohne Innenhose und einmal mit Innenhose.
Wobei bei ersterer das Sitzpolster leicht verrutscht.


----------



## xXJojoXx (26. April 2011)

Tier schrieb:


> Ups...die haben ja die gleiche Adresse?
> ...und die hier auch.
> 
> Habe mir die Schuhe heute auch gekauft. Wirken ganz brauchbar.
> ...



Passt das Sitzpolster unter deinen Hintern ? Mir ist das zwischen den Beinen zu breit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (26. April 2011)

Ich habe die Hose in XL und auch einen dazu passenden Breitarsch.
Das Polster ist aber wirklich mächtig breit.
Mal schauen wie sich das auf den ersten Touren bemerkbar macht.


----------



## mz33 (27. April 2011)

Hab mir gestern auch zwei Hosen beim Lidl geholt. Die eine hat ne Herausnehmbare Innenhose mit dem Polster, bei dieser is es schmaler als bei der anderen wo das Polster nur mit Klett an der Innenhose befestigt is. Bin aber auch auf die erste Fahrt gespannt.


----------



## 8Karma8 (27. April 2011)

Hab mir heut auch die blaue mit der herausnehmbaren Innenhose geholt. 
Find die super. Polster "passt" perfekt. Und der Stoff der Außenhose ist auch gut.


----------



## Highwayman (27. April 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Die Handschuhe fand ich bei der Anprobe garnicht mal schlecht, nur die Farben waren grausam.




Gabs denn bei dir keine weissen Handschuhe? Ansonsten waren die Farben wirklich grausam... Werd sie morgen früh mal testen!


----------



## CrossX (28. April 2011)

Doch, aber weiß ist auch nicht so meine Farbe. Ganz schwarz hätte ich klasse gefunden.


----------



## Honigblume (28. April 2011)

Die Handschuhe mit lila sind doch hübsch 

Hab mir auch ein Paar Handschuhe mit weiß gekauft und die schwarze Shorts. Überlege mir noch die hellen Shorts zu kaufen... nur leider bleibt sowas nicht lange hell.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (28. April 2011)

Der Schnitt der Lidl Handschuhe und das Inlay sind grottenschlecht. Das übelste was ich seit langem erlebt habe. Daumen ewig lang, Finger mittig zu eng und oben zu breit, Material ganzflächig undefiniert denbar und dazu in den Fingern von innen unsauber vernähtes Zeug und Fütterung. Stulpen gehen zu weit hoch und Klett zu kurz.

Das einizg schöne an dem Handschuh ist das Design....

5.99 EUR zum Fenster rausgeworfen.


----------



## CrossX (28. April 2011)

Also mir passten die Handschuhe wie angegossen. Habe da eher bei Markenhandschuhen Probleme. Das ist oft einfach Glückssache. 
Habe aber auch gemerkt das je teurer der Handschuh wird, umso besser passt er.


----------



## mightyEx (28. April 2011)

Ein Nachteil der Aldi-Hose von letztens ist das Sitzpolster. Es ist zu weit vorn angesetzt. Dadurch sitzt man teilweise halb auf dem Polster und halb nicht. Die Nähte scheuern dadurch auf dem Sattel was diesem und der Hose nicht unbedingt förderlich ist.
Die Hose ist damit nicht oder nur bedingt zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (28. April 2011)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> 5.99 EUR zum Fenster rausgeworfen.



Kannst sie doch zurück bringen und Kohle auszahlen lassen ?!

Außerdem merkt man das schon im Laden beim Anprobieren, ob die passen oder nicht und wie die verarbeitet sind. Daher hab ich ja auch erwähnt, daß man für rund das Doppelte schon sauber vernähte Markenhandschuhe bekommt, was ja leider bei den restlichen Angeboten nicht der Fall ist. Oder gibts irgendwo Gore Softshell Jacken und Hosen für 30Eu? Glaube kaum, nicht mal gebraucht 

Das mit den Sitzpolstern, die zu weit vorne vernäht sind, zog sich nun schon über mehrere Kollektionen hin (Aldi Nord, Aldi süd und Lidl), deshalb schaue ich mir die Dinger an und leg sie gleich wieder weg.


----------



## mightyEx (28. April 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Das mit den Sitzpolstern, die zu weit vorne vernäht sind, zog sich nun schon über mehrere Kollektionen hin (Aldi Nord, Aldi süd und Lidl), deshalb schaue ich mir die Dinger an und leg sie gleich wieder weg.



Wat solls, Lehrgeld gezahlt - nächstes mal wieder was ordentliches. Für's Fitness-Center reicht se aus. Andererseits hast Du recht - zurückbringen wäre wohl richtig.


----------



## Enrgy (28. April 2011)

Eine Softshell Winterhose mit "zu weit vorne" Polster hab ich vor 2 JAhren mal behalten und das Polster in mühevoller Kleinarbeit rausgetrennt, fahre sie jetzt mit einer normalen kurzen Radhose drunter und das ist geht. Die Hose ist ansonsten nämlich ganz prima für die üblichen 15Eu.

Da die Gewebe der Sommerhosen aber superdünn sind (nicht nur beim Discounter, auch bei Gore, wie ich gerade erst feststellen durfte) wird so eine Aktion dann schon grenzwertig. Und 2 kurze Hosen zieht man ja nun auch nicht übereinander, Schlabberhosen mal ausgenommen, aber die Dinger trage ich eh nicht.


----------



## donpope (28. April 2011)

Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von den Crivit Funktionsshirts? Sind die brauchbar für das Geld oder gibt es vergleichbare Alternativen?


----------



## mz33 (28. April 2011)

Also die Handschuhe fand ich vom Sitz her auch nich so doll, und hab sie liegen gelassen. Aber auf die schnelle für wenig Geld bestimmt ausreichend


----------



## Klein-Holgi (28. April 2011)

donpope schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von den Crivit Funktionsshirts? Sind die brauchbar für das Geld oder gibt es vergleichbare Alternativen?



He cool!!! Das ist der Link, den ich letztens gesucht habe, um das vergleichbare Craft-Shirt zu finden. Wenn die Experten der Hochpreisbekleidung nochmal reinschauen, dann mögen sie mir eine Alternative zu diesem Lidl-Angebot nennen, damit ich das vergleichen kann. Von den Crivits hab ich nämlich 2 gekauft.  Allerdings noch nicht in der Praxis getestet. Allerdings finde ich, dass die gut sitzen!

...die gabs aber im Rahmen der "Trekkingwochen" bei Lidl...oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (28. April 2011)

Weil der kleine Holgi hier immer so tolle Sachen über Aldi sagt, habe ich das jetzt auch mal probiert!

Ich rein zu Aldi! Hose in den Einkaufswagen, bezahlt und ab nach Hause und reingeschlüpft.

Doch was soll ich sagen...für das Polster braucht man mal echt einen mächtig breiten Hintern.  Und das Polster macht einen recht billigen Eindruck.  Und wenn man die Hose dann anhat, fühlt sich das wie eine Pampers an.  Das geht echt gar nicht!  Absolute Panne! Voller Reinfall! Pleite auf ganzer Linie! Einmal und nie wieder! Ich bin geheilt! Ich lass mir sowas nicht mehr aufschwätzen! Ganz bestimmt! 

Morgen bringe ich die Buxe zurück! Wird doch kein problem sein, dass ich die ohne Unterhose anhatte?!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (28. April 2011)

gar kein Thema...die nehmen das alles zurück...aber mal ne Assos angehabt? Da ist das Polster als wäre es ne Pampers die allerdings schon vollgeschi..en ist...;-)

Es scheint mir schwer so als würde Aldi qualitativ ganz schön abrüsten. Die Hosen von vor paar Jahren waren klasse...ich mach mal Bilder von meiner Innenhose, die es damals zusammen mit Baggy drüber gab, die es vor ca. 3-4 Jahren gab. Das Polster ist richtig strukturiert...wie es meine Corratec Team Hose auch hat...die aktuelle Kollektion habe ich nicht gekauft, nicht mal angesehen, aber das scheint nicht mehr wie in der guten alten Zeit zu sein...


----------



## lulu42 (3. Mai 2011)

also nach 1 Wöchiger Radtor war nun einiges im Test und ich muß sagen
Lidl *Funktionsunterwäsche* - sehr zu empfehlen (richt nix, reibt nix mE einfach perfekt und sogar besser als meine odlo)
*Vaude* Regenjacke konnte ich immer noch nicht bei Dauerregen testen. 
*Vaude* Windweste - super .
*Radhandschuhe *von Lidl find ich persönlich Schrott. Keine richtige Paßform und die Nähte lassen auch zu Wünschen übrig. Da schwöre ich auf meine alten Scott.
Neulich gabs ja bei Lidl schicke Bike-Shorts, aber gegen 8.30 Uhr waren die natürlich in kleinen Größen schon wieder vergriffen :-( 
Solche Hosen würde ich mir auf jedenfall bei Lidl o Aldi kaufen wenn sie vernünftig aussehen. Innenhose kann man ja rausnehmen und ersetzen, aber der Preis im Sportladen für solche Shorts ist ja jenseits von Gut und Böse.


----------



## Skeal (3. Mai 2011)

ich hab mir auch die radlhandschuhe vom lidl geholt. für die feierabendtour am abend wenns frischer wird sind die völlig ok find ich für das geld. und in weiß auch nich so hässlich.

ansonsten hab ich röckl. das is schon ne andere polsterung aber so schlimm sind die lidl-dinger nicht


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (3. Mai 2011)

Skeal schrieb:


> ich hab mir auch die radlhandschuhe vom lidl geholt. für die feierabendtour am abend wenns frischer wird sind die völlig ok find ich für das geld. und in weiß auch nich so hässlich.
> 
> ansonsten hab ich röckl. das is schon ne andere polsterung aber so schlimm sind die lidl-dinger nicht



Die LIDL Handschuhe finde ich sehr schlecht. Mehr so wie Gartenarbeitshandschuhe aus Gummizeugs. Absolut störende Nähte. Optisch hübsch, zu mehr nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## lulu42 (3. Mai 2011)

naja für die "Feierabendrunde" braucht man nicht unbedingt die Profibekleidung ;-) , da kann ich getrost auch ne Runde mit meiner Jeans drehen.
Sitzt man jedoch mehrere Stunden im/auf  Sattel, sollte die Bekleidung doch schon gut "sitzen" wenn man nicht die Freude am Biken verlieren will. Schlackernde Regenjacken, drückende Handschuhe oder Hosen, Brillen die beim Radfahren Gläser verlieren sind der Alptraum für jede längere Radtour .


----------



## Dinsdale (3. Mai 2011)

Ich schicke voraus, dass ich selbst auch schon Sachen von Discountern probiert habe, allerdings ist mir nichts über den Weg gelaufen, dass auch nur von mittlerer Qualität gewesen wäre. Das Zeug war samt und sonders unterste Schublade, Form und Funktion waren immer sehr mäßig. Das was hier alles über die Sachen geschrieben wird, hat viel von "schön saufen". "Besser als nichts" charakterisiert es für mich am Besten und mir ist klar, dass sich nicht jeder teure Sachen leisten kann oder will, zumal bei den sehr großen Preisunterschieden. Aber es ist schlicht falsch, diese Ware mit "gut" zu bewerten, denn das ist das Zeug auf gar keinen Fall.


----------



## Abi2011 (3. Mai 2011)

Dinsdale schrieb:


> Ich schicke voraus, dass ich selbst auch schon Sachen von Discountern probiert habe, allerdings ist mir nichts über den Weg gelaufen, dass auch nur von mittlerer Qualität gewesen wäre. Das Zeug war samt und sonders unterste Schublade, Form und Funktion waren immer sehr mäßig. Das was hier alles über die Sachen geschrieben wird, hat viel von "schön saufen". "Besser als nichts" charakterisiert es für mich am Besten und mir ist klar, dass sich nicht jeder teure Sachen leisten kann oder will, zumal bei den sehr großen Preisunterschieden. Aber es ist schlicht falsch, diese Ware mit "gut" zu bewerten, denn das ist das Zeug auf gar keinen Fall.


 
Volle Zustimmung! Wer billig verkauft, der muss auch billig produzieren und sehr billige Materialien verwenden.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. Mai 2011)

Du sagst es, Dosenbrot 

...sorry, ich wollte ja hier nichts mehr schreiben


----------



## GRayFoXX (3. Mai 2011)

Klar, da kaufe ich lieber die völlig überteuerte, aber dafür wahrscheinlich handgemachte und aus biologisch angebauten Rohmaterialien verarbeitete Unterwäsche von Odlo und Konsorten... 
Denn wenn was teuer ist, muss es ja einen guten Grund dafür haben. 

Leute, Leute... wenn ihr das Geld habt, dann freut euch einfach; aber seit so fair und gesteht euch ein, dass auch Aldi und Lidl Radbekleidung verkauft, die viele Kunden zufrieden stellt. Möglicherweise sogar zufriedener als mit Gonso- und Löffler-Zeugs ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dinsdale (3. Mai 2011)

Oh Mann...


----------



## Abi2011 (3. Mai 2011)

GRayFoXX schrieb:


> Leute, Leute... wenn ihr das Geld habt, dann freut euch einfach; aber seit so fair und gesteht euch ein, dass auch Aldi und Lidl Radbekleidung verkauft, die viele Kunden zufrieden stellt. Möglicherweise sogar zufriedener als mit Gonso- und Löffler-Zeugs ;-)


 
Klar doch. Manche Leute sind auch mit Aldi-Bikes zufrieden:
http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/58_26477.htm
Und erzählen, dass die (fast) so gut sind wie ein Cannondale.  

Kommt halt immer auf deine Ansprüche an. Wenn man keine hat, kann man auch bei Aldi kaufen.


----------



## GRayFoXX (3. Mai 2011)

Abi2011 schrieb:


> Klar doch. Manche Leute sind auch mit Aldi-Bikes zufrieden:
> http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/58_26477.htm
> Und erzählen, dass die (fast) so gut sind wie ein Cannondale.
> 
> Kommt halt immer auf deine Ansprüche an. Wenn man keine hat, kann man auch bei Aldi kaufen.



Von Lidl-Rädern rede ich ja nicht mal. Das ist wieder eine andere Geschichte 
Wobei auch da eigentlich dein letzter Satz passt...

Wie dem auch sei: Meine Erfahrung mit der Radunterhose von Tchibo hab ich ja schon mitgeteilt; ich trage sie unter den Odlo-Shorts und fühle mich wohl 
Und kommt mir nicht mit ''hält länger'' etc... also ICH möchte keine 10 Jahre lang dasselbe Trikot oder gar Unterwäsche tragen...


----------



## Abi2011 (3. Mai 2011)

Eine Unterhose zum Biken? Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder? Du hast wohl zum ****** auch die Socken an, was?


----------



## GRayFoXX (3. Mai 2011)

Abi2011 schrieb:


> Eine Unterhose zum Biken? Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder? Du hast wohl zum ****** auch die Socken an, was?



Wenn du dich schon ''Abi2011'' nennst, dann schreibe doch auch in angemessener Form ;-)
Das 5. Wort des 3. Satzes ist nämlich leider zensiert.

Ja, rate mal wieso Radunterhosen angeboten werden...
Man zieht sie unter Shorts an; natürlich nicht in Verbindung mit gepolsterten Radhosen.


----------



## lulu42 (3. Mai 2011)

Abi2011 schrieb:


> Eine Unterhose zum Biken? Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder?


 
was wäre denn daran jetzt sooooo abwegig ??


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. Mai 2011)

also gut, ABI2011, wenn Du dann Dein BWL-Studium hinter Dir hast, dann kommst Du wieder, dann reden wir nochmal über alles...es reicht aber auch schon, wenn Du Dir die Mühe gemacht hättest, hier alles zu lesen...sind ja nur 25 Seiten. Aber da lernst Du was fürs Leben, bevor Du hier Dein gefährliches Halbwissen verstreust...

hatten wir hier nämlich alles schonmal diskutiert...die Beiträge "drumrum" sind auch lesenswert  -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8131170&postcount=336

Du meinstest doch nicht etwa


----------



## Abi2011 (3. Mai 2011)

GayFoXX schrieb:


> Ja, rate mal wieso Radunterhosen angeboten werden...
> Man zieht sie unter Shorts an; natürlich nicht in Verbindung mit gepolsterten Radhosen.


 
Verstehe! Also für solche Leute:


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. Mai 2011)

Er sieht zumindest mal glücklicher aus, als irgendwelche zähnefletschenden Idioten auf ihren Carbonrennsemmeln in Assos-Hosen, die nichmal grüßen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abi2011 (3. Mai 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> also gut, ABI2011, wenn Du dann Dein BWL-Studium hinter Dir hast, dann kommst Du wieder, dann reden wir nochmal über alles...es reicht aber auch schon, wenn Du Dir die Mühe gemacht hättest, hier alles zu lesen...sind ja nur 25 Seiten. Aber da lernst Du was fürs Leben, bevor Du hier Dein gefährliches Halbwissen verstreust...


 
Was soll ich 25 Seiten durchlesen? Ich bereite mich auf meinen Medizinertest vor, da habe ich keine Zeit. Mir reicht meine eigene Erfahrung mit Bikekleidung von Aldi. Und die war durchwegs sehr sehr schlecht. Da gibt es nunmal nix schönzureden, kleiner Holgi.


----------



## Abi2011 (3. Mai 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Er sieht zumindest mal glücklicher aus, als irgendwelche zähnefletschenden Idioten auf ihren Carbonrennsemmeln in Assos-Hosen, die nichmal grüßen können


 
Ach komm jetzt! Hör auf! Oder bist du auch einer von denen mit Unterhose beim Biken?


----------



## CrossX (3. Mai 2011)

Hab mir gerade ne kurze Bikehose von Aldi spontan mitgenommen. 
Also die Passform ist nach dem ersten Anprobieren voll ok, was soll da auch passen an diesen Wurstpellen. Sie liegt halt überall eng an, aber ohne einzuschneiden
Das Polster macht auch nen ordentlichen Eindruck, und ist zumindest an den empfindlichen Stellen ausgepolstert und nicht nur ein Stück Schaumstoff wie  früher. 
Am Beinabschluss sind so Gummibänder eingearbeitet damit sich die Hose nicht hochzieht. 
Verarbeitungsfehler hab ich keine gefunden. 
Morgen mache ich mal die erste Probefahrt, mal sehen wie sie sich so schlägt.


Und bei billig vs teuer ist es doch auch noch ne Sache wie oft man die Sachen benutzt. Ich fahre bis zu 5 Mal die Woche. Nach jeder Tour kommt die Hose in die Waschmaschine. Das macht keine Hose ewig mit, egal ob teuer oder billig. Und ich sehe nicht ein das ich fürs tägliche Training jedes halbe Jahr ne Assoshose für 200 Euro kaufe weil sie kaputt gewaschen ist.


----------



## xXJojoXx (3. Mai 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade ne kurze Bikehose von Aldi spontan mitgenommen.
> Also die Passform ist nach dem ersten Anprobieren voll ok, was soll da auch passen an diesen Wurstpellen. Sie liegt halt überall eng an, aber ohne einzuschneiden
> Das Polster macht auch nen ordentlichen Eindruck, und ist zumindest an den empfindlichen Stellen ausgepolstert und nicht nur ein Stück Schaumstoff wie  früher.
> Am Beinabschluss sind so Gummibänder eingearbeitet damit sich die Hose nicht hochzieht.
> ...



Was habt ihr denn für einen Riesen-Vorrat von Hosen ? Bei uns hält das max. 1-2 Tage...


----------



## CrossX (3. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung. Lag da bei dem Kramzeugs mit ein paar Trikots rum. War auch noch eine Bibshort da.


----------



## bobons (3. Mai 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Er sieht zumindest mal glücklicher aus, als irgendwelche zähnefletschenden Idioten auf ihren Carbonrennsemmeln in Assos-Hosen, die nichmal grüßen können



[GangsterStyle] Word! [/GangsterStyle]

Lasst doch die Trolle in Ruhe, dann gehen die schon ein in ihren Kellern.

Habe leider keine Hose mehr in meiner Größe bekommen, habe aber auch erst gestern geschaut. Die Handschuhe sind aber jenseits von gut und böse finde ich, das reicht echt nur für "zweimal im Jahr" 20 km-Radtouren.

Es gibt ja inzwischen bei z.B. CRC alte NoFear und 661 Modelle, die paar Euro mehr lohnen sich schon. Sind ja hauptsächlich um sich bei einem Sturz abzufangen, und das können NoFear und 661 etliche Male bevor sie zerbröseln.
Der Weisheit letzter Schluss in Sachen Qualität sind die aber auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (3. Mai 2011)

Geiler als "Two and a half man" dieser Thread. Es geht voll ab, fast wie bei nem Marathon im Startblock wenn man dem Nachbar die Luft aus den Reifen lässt 

Weiter so, ich liebe euch


----------



## KarlTheodor (3. Mai 2011)

donpope schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von den Crivit Funktionsshirts? Sind die brauchbar für das Geld oder gibt es vergleichbare Alternativen?


also ich habe mir wie gesagt im frühjahr bei lidl die crivit unterhemden ohne ärmel gekauft und muss sagen, dass die richtig, richtig gut sind. bin die jetzt mehrmals bei temperaturen zwischen 12 und 18 °C gefahren - jeweils nur mit Langarm- bzw. Kurzarmtrikot drüber und habe weder gefroren, noch übermässig geschwitzt. Komme ich besser klar, als mit meinen Odlo. Allerdings sind sie wahrscheinlich für Temperaturen jenseits der 25°C etwas zu warm.


----------



## KarlTheodor (3. Mai 2011)

..doppelt...


----------



## brmpfl (4. Mai 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Er sieht zumindest mal glücklicher aus, als irgendwelche zähnefletschenden Idioten auf ihren Carbonrennsemmeln in Assos-Hosen, die nichmal grüßen können



Träger von Discounter-Klamotten grüßen sich? 

Ich trage keine Assos-Sachen und grüße auch nicht. 
Wieso auch?


----------



## Enrgy (4. Mai 2011)

brmpfl schrieb:


> Ich trage keine Assos-Sachen und grüße auch nicht.
> Wieso auch?



Eben. Grüßen wird völlig überbewertet!


----------



## anderson (4. Mai 2011)

Etwas hier irritiert mich: Wir gehen mal davon aus, dass die Discounterklamotten (und natürlich nicht nur die) aus China kommen oder so. Dann gehen wir davon aus, dass in diesen Ländern wenig auf gesundheitliche Aspekte Rücksicht genommen wird (wie gerade wieder belegt). Wie kann man denn mit diesem Wissen den Klamotten ungewaschen seine Feuchtgebieten anvertrauen, wie es der eine oder andere hier tut?

Das ist doch ekelhaft.

Zum Thema: Habe mir zuletzt ein U-Hemd beim Aldi geholt (und zunächst bei 90 Grad gewaschen). Passform ok, Funktion auch. Allerdings hab ich kurz vorher ein ähnliches Hemd von Gonso für nur wenig mehr Geld bekommen. Bei Unterwäsche hab ich keine Probleme mit Aldi u. co.. Klamotten, die funktionieren müssen (Dichtigkeit, gängiger Reißverschluss, Atmungsaktivität und nicht zuletzt Passform und Haltbarkeit!!!) kauf ich nicht (mehr) dort.

Gegrüßt wird, wer gegrüßt werden will und das erkennt man recht gut am funkeln in den Augen. Egal welches Rad, egal welche Klamotten, egal welche Kondition.

Bikeunterhosen mit Einsatz sind je nach Einsatz sehr praktisch!


----------



## Flupsen (4. Mai 2011)

Das mit dem Waschen ist aber kein Discounterproblem. Auch die teure Jacke wird in China gefertig und ist genauso verseucht 

Egal welche neue Kleidung, wird erstmal gewaschen.


----------



## GRayFoXX (4. Mai 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Er sieht zumindest mal glücklicher aus, als irgendwelche zähnefletschenden Idioten auf ihren Carbonrennsemmeln in Assos-Hosen, die nichmal grüßen können



Sehe ich genauso, wenn´s mich permanent im Schritt kneifen würde und das jeder sehen könnte... würde ich auch nicht grüßen wollen.


----------



## xXJojoXx (4. Mai 2011)

GRayFoXX schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, wenn´s mich permanent im Schritt kneifen würde und das jeder sehen könnte... würde ich auch nicht grüßen wollen.



 Oh mein Gott


----------



## Enrgy (4. Mai 2011)

naja, phototshop machts möglich, zumindest beim unteren bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikebmin (7. Mai 2011)

Bikebmin schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mir heute auch die flachen Herrenschuhe gekauft.
> 
> Normal habe ich 46, hier passten mir die 45er besser, wenn auch evtl. einen ganz kleinen Tick zu knapp vorne. Ist mir aber lieber, als so weite Galoschen.
> ...



Das sind meine ersten spezifischen Fahrradschuhe. Hier mein erster Eindruck:

Bisher bin ich mit Turnschuhen gefahren. Die waren leichter aber auch weicher.
Die neuen wiegen 670gr pro Schuh und es fährt sich am Anfang, als hätte man Blei an den Füßen, wie an so einem alten Taucheranzug mit Helm drauf. 

Sie passen gut, auch wenn ich anfangs Bedenken hatte, daß sie etwas zu klein sein könnten (weniger als ein Fingerbreit Platz vor dem Zeh).
Unter dem Fussbett ist eine durchgehende, harte Kunststoffsohle die dem Schuh Steifigkeit gibt.
Gehen kann man damit vernünftig. Die Aussensohle gibt Halt auf losem Boden. 
In die Pedalhaken passen sie auch gut rein - wobei Rein- und Raussteigen mit den Turnschuhen besser ging.

Wenn sie jetzt noch haltbar sind, dann kann man für rd. 23 EUR wirklich nicht meckern.


----------



## CrossX (7. Mai 2011)

Habe jetzt auch die ersten zwei Touren mit der Bikehose aus dem Aldi gemacht und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Die Touren gingen beide so um die 2,5h und nachher tat mein Hintern nicht weh. Was will man mehr. Passform des Polsters passt zu meinem Hintern. Was mich allerdings stutzig macht, weil alle geschrieben haben das wäre nur für Breitärsche tragbar 

Ob die Hose auch bei längeren Touren so bequem bleibt, werd ich nächste Woche nochmal auf dem Rennrad testen. Da sind die Anforderungen an die Polsterung ja um ein Vielfaches höher. 

Aber bis jetzt kann ich nix Negatives über die investierten 8,99 berichten


----------



## Tier (7. Mai 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings stutzig macht, weil alle geschrieben haben das wäre nur für Breitärsche tragbar



Damit war wohl die Hose vom Lidl gemeint, wo das Sitzpolster mit Klett in der Hose befestigt ist. 
Bin damit letzte Woche mal ne kleine Runde gedreht und bin nich sonderlich begeistert, da das Polster doch gern verrutscht. Wobei da die Größe natürlich wieder von Vorteil ist.


----------



## Easy (7. Mai 2011)

Abi2011 schrieb:


> Verstehe! Also für solche Leute:



Genau so einer ist letzens auf dem Rothaarsteig 'nen Trail bergauf an mir vorbei geschossen  bis ich entdeckt habe, dass der ein eBike hatte, sicherlich voll aufgetankt


----------



## Grizzly71 (7. Mai 2011)

Easy schrieb:


> Genau so einer ist letzens auf dem Rothaarsteig 'nen Trail bergauf an mir vorbei geschossen  bis ich entdeckt habe, dass der ein eBike hatte, sicherlich voll aufgetankt




Fragt sich nur wie er wieder runter gekommen ist


----------



## Supernova (8. Mai 2011)

Nochmal Feedback zu den Lidl-Klamotten:
Bei der Hose haben sich doch ein paar mehr Fertigungsfehler gezeigt. Aber das scie ja sowieso ne Montagshose gewesen zu sein. Die meines Bruders is besser verarbeitet.

Windjacke: Klima in der Jacke ist prima, aber sie flattert wie verrückt. Die Ärmel werd ich wohl enger nähen. Am Rücken gabs auch "Ballon", aber der war weniger störend.


----------



## Tall1969 (15. Mai 2011)

KarlTheodor schrieb:


> also ich habe mir wie gesagt im frühjahr bei lidl die crivit unterhemden ohne ärmel gekauft und muss sagen, dass die richtig, richtig gut sind. bin die jetzt mehrmals bei temperaturen zwischen 12 und 18 °C gefahren - jeweils nur mit Langarm- bzw. Kurzarmtrikot drüber und habe weder gefroren, noch übermässig geschwitzt. Komme ich besser klar, als mit meinen Odlo. Allerdings sind sie wahrscheinlich für Temperaturen jenseits der 25°C etwas zu warm.



Hab ich auch 2 Modelle: ein Grau/Graues und ein schwarz/grünes. Sind SUPER find ich... und preiswert


----------



## TomatoAc (17. Mai 2011)

Ab Montag wieder Fahrradsachen bei Aldi Süd, hat einer schon ne Idee um welche Modelle es sich bei den Rucksäcken handeln könnte? Der kleine  12L sieht interessant aus.


----------



## GRayFoXX (17. Mai 2011)

TomatoAc schrieb:


> Ab Montag wieder Fahrradsachen bei Aldi Süd, hat einer schon ne Idee um welche Modelle es sich bei den Rucksäcken handeln könnte? Der kleine  12L sieht interessant aus.



Würde mich auch interessieren.
Auf jeden Fall werde ich die 12l-Version kaufen, nachdem ich schon das letzte Rucksack-Angebot (den schwarzen 'Dakine') verpasst habe.
15uro sind ein guter Scherz im Vergleich zu den Rucksäcken der großen Hersteller - ich hoffe ich kann noch einen abgreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (19. Mai 2011)

die 12l Version gefällt mir auch...werde am Montag aufjedenfall mal hinfahren...


----------



## HermanFromGerma (21. Mai 2011)

Japp den 12er werd ich mir auch ansehen. Habe spontan an The North Face gedacht. Aber ich hab keine Ahnung. (Weiss auch nicht wie die aktuellen Modelle von TNF aussehen.)
Obwohl der "Hüftgurt" vermutlich wieder so hoch sein wird, das ich ihn abschneiden würde. 
Hab ich bei meinem letzten Billigrucksack(Blackbear) auch schon gemacht...


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (21. Mai 2011)

TomatoAc schrieb:


> , hat einer schon ne Idee um welche Modelle es sich bei den Rucksäcken handeln könnte? Der kleine  12L sieht interessant aus.


 
Ja um welches Modell wird es sich wohl handeln?  Natülich Modell "Billigschrott-made-in-china-und-am-falschen-Ende-gespart".


----------



## Boomzilla (21. Mai 2011)

Die Satteltasche bei Aldi Nord ab nÃ¤chster Woche scheint eine umgelabelte "Topeak Aero Wedge" zu sein. Hab dafÃ¼r letztens noch 19â¬ gelÃ¶hnt ... ist aber ne gute Satteltasche.


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (21. Mai 2011)

Boomzilla schrieb:


> Die Satteltasche bei Aldi Nord ab nächster Woche scheint eine umgelabelte "Topeak Aero Wedge" zu sein. Hab dafür letztens noch 19 gelöhnt ... ist aber ne gute Satteltasche.


 
Hehehe! Du bist ja lolig!  Das ist ganz bestimmt keine umgelabelte Topeak.  Das ist höchstens ein billiges Markenfake aus Fernost mit billigen Materialien und schlampiger Verabreitung. Qualität kostet nun mal.  Eine umgelabelte Topeak....ne ist klar....auf was für abstruse Wunschträume hier die Aldi-Fanboys kommen....das ist so Panne....


----------



## HanzOberlander (21. Mai 2011)

hdf?
immer der selbe affenmensch unterwegs im schnäp(p)(f)chenjungle^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GRayFoXX (21. Mai 2011)

Ja, Topeak-Produkte werden bekanntlich von deutschen Ingenieuren handgefertigt 

Was hast du eigentlich in diesem Thread zu suchen? Läuft nicht gerade irgendwo ´ne grüne Demo?


----------



## Deleted 92748 (21. Mai 2011)

Boomzilla schrieb:


> Die Satteltasche bei Aldi Nord ab nächster Woche scheint eine umgelabelte "Topeak Aero Wedge" zu sein ...



Moin, die Taschen sehen recht ähnlich aus, aber wenn Du dir z.B. das Material / die Struktur im unteren Bereich der Tasche anschaust, doch deutlich unterschiedlich.

M.m.n versuchen die Hersteller der Discounterware bewußt, optisch nah an Markenware ranzukommen. Sowas verkauft sich dann noch leichter.

Werde am Montag trotzdem welche kaufen und einfach mal testen.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## xXJojoXx (21. Mai 2011)

Die Satteltasche gabs schonmal bei Aldi-Süd ! Selbst die kleine Version ist riesig und unhandlich.


----------



## Dinsdale (22. Mai 2011)

Boomzilla schrieb:


> Die Satteltasche bei Aldi Nord ab nächster Woche scheint eine umgelabelte "Topeak Aero Wedge" zu sein. Hab dafür letztens noch 19 gelöhnt ... ist aber ne gute Satteltasche.



Was glaubst du eigentlich, was passieren würde, wenn das tatsächlich der Fall wäre? Um dir auf den Gaul zu helfen, stell dir vor, du würdest als Händler die Produkte einer Firma verkaufen. Wenn diese Firma nun auf den Gedanken käme, diese Produkte über einen Discounter wesentlich billiger auf den Markt zu bringen, was würdest du sofort tun?
Ich kann zudem aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass kein Discounterprodukt qualitativ auch nur in die Nähe eines durchschnittlichen Markenprodukts heranreicht, geschweige denn ähnliche Qualitätsmerkmale hat. Alles Andere ist Wunschdenken.


----------



## GRayFoXX (22. Mai 2011)

Dinsdale schrieb:


> Was glaubst du eigentlich, was passieren würde, wenn das tatsächlich der Fall wäre? Um dir auf den Gaul zu helfen, stell dir vor, du würdest als Händler die Produkte einer Firma verkaufen. Wenn diese Firma nun auf den Gedanken käme, diese Produkte über einen Discounter wesentlich billiger auf den Markt zu bringen, was würdest du sofort tun?



Du hast es erraten! Bei einigen Lebensmittel, die Aldi und Co. anbieten ist es genau so. Die bekannte Schokoladen-Firma _Rausch _zum Beispiel vertreibt seine Produkte bei Lidl untern dem Namen _J.D. Gross_ zum Bruchteil des Preises. Das zumindest ist die Realität.
 Dass es bei Fahrradartikeln genauso ist, bezweifle ich, halte es aber in einigen Fällen für vorstellbar.


----------



## Dinsdale (22. Mai 2011)

Mir ist Twix oder Speed schon bewusst und ich mag das qualitativ letztlich nicht bewerten. Toblerone beispielsweise wirst du dort jedenfalls nicht finden. Wenn der Fahrradfachhandel aber rausbekäme, dass Deuter oder Gore oder Topeak....oder oder oder, gleiche Qualität billig verkaufen ließe, dann wären die sofort aus dem Sortiment raus. Das ist aber gar nicht der Punkt. Ich habe noch niemals etwas gefunden, das mit einem guten Trikot, guten Handschuhen...etc. auch nur annähernd mithalten konnte. Es ist absolut ok.. wenn einem die Sachen ausreichen. Sollte ich mal in der Situation sein, mir kein Gore.... o. ä. Trikot leisten zu können, bin ich froh drum, diese Alternative zu haben. Bis dahin gibt es auf einer Tour bei 30 Grad einfach nichts Besseres, als ein hochwertiges Sommertrikot.


----------



## Enrgy (22. Mai 2011)

bam bam - discounterbashing - feuer frei!:kotz:



xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Selbst die kleine Version ist riesig und unhandlich.



du sollst die ja auch nicht in der hand halten beim fahren


----------



## Enrgy (22. Mai 2011)

Dinsdale schrieb:


> ... Toblerone beispielsweise wirst du dort jedenfalls nicht finden...



Dann warst du lange nicht mehr bei Aldi.


----------



## Dinsdale (22. Mai 2011)

Wie heißt die bei denen? Habe ich tatsächlich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Enrgy (22. Mai 2011)

Es gibt ganz offiziell Toblerone Mini im Beutel. 
Ebenso Ritter Sport Mini. Umgelabelte Milky Way heißen Dreemy, Raider heißt Speed, KitKat heißt Knicks usw.

Weitere Details hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GRayFoXX (23. Mai 2011)

Jedenfalls kann ich von der J.D.Gross Schokolade nur abraten, wenn ihr eure Form behalten wollt...
So, in 1,5 Stunden geht´s zum Aldi und den Billig-Rucksack holen 
Heute nachmittag berichte ich dann.


----------



## Apfailsaft (23. Mai 2011)

Mah, ich kann erst gegen 10 Uhr zum Aldi.
Ich hoffe ich kann dann noch einen Rucksack abgreifen :-(


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (23. Mai 2011)

Ich war gerade dort und habe einen roten Bikerucksack geschnappt.
Macht einen ganz guten Eindruck, wirkt sehr luftig mit den Trägern.
Mal sehen wie stark man drunter schwitzt.
Sollte alles reinpasse was ich so auf eine Tour mitnehmen würde.

Die Regenhaube ist in einer separaten Tasche unten.

Einziger Kritikpunkt meinerseits es fehlt eine seitliche Tasche fürs Brillenetui.


----------



## Deleted 92748 (23. Mai 2011)

Moin, grad ne kleine und große Satteltasche gekauft.
Der erste Eindruck ... die Teile stinken genauso wie die Handschuhe
eines Mitbewerbers.
Stabilität und Material kommen längst nicht an Taschen von Markenherstellern ran.
Der Reissverschluss läuft leicht ohne zu haken. Mal gucken, wielange 
Das Werkzeug sieht nicht vertrauenserweckend aus, also gleich weg damit.
Als 5,99-Tasche unterm Sattel vom Stadtrad genügt sie wohl.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Apfailsaft (23. Mai 2011)

Hab auch nochn Rucksack bekommen.
Scheint wirklich nicht schlecht zu sein.
Ich werd morgen mal ne Tour mit dem Teil fahren, dann werd ich sehen was er taugt ;-)


----------



## Dunkle.Materie (23. Mai 2011)

Wobei ich mir bei dem "Unterbrust" Gurt echt überlege den zu entsorgen.
Bei meinen anderen Rucksäcken die ich so zum biken benutzt habe, habe ich das auch immer gemacht.
Hier dann halt mit dem Messer.


----------



## Apfailsaft (23. Mai 2011)

Ja, der is schon leicht nervig. 
Aber ich warte mal ab wie nervig er bei einer Tour dann wirklich ist ^^


----------



## GRayFoXX (23. Mai 2011)

Bin voll zufrieden mit dem Rucksack: passt gut und sieht gut aus, Verarbeitung ist in Ordnung. Für den Preis absolut empfehlenswert!

edit: hab die 12l-Version in rot genommen.


----------



## Tonymiller (23. Mai 2011)

Welchen Rucksack habt ihr denn genommen, den 12 l oder den 20 l ? Hab mir Heut den 20 l genommen und aus welchem Grund auch immer hat der zwei Metall streben am RÜckenpolster verbaut und die Metallauflage schaut unten beim Rückenpolster raus, so das er als ich ihn grad beladen und im Stand getestet hab schmerzhaft ins Steißbein oder in die Wirbelsäule sticht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (23. Mai 2011)

ich habe mir heute den 12l in rot geholt...aufjedenfall platz genug für alles soweit...

wie lang er aushält werden wir sehen...


----------



## TomatoAc (23. Mai 2011)

Hab den 12l in blau mitgenommen, aber nachdem ich mir das blau in der Sonne dann nochmal genauer angeguckt habe werd ich gleich noch gegen rot tauschen, ist dann doch etwas zu "weiblich" die Farbe


----------



## HermanFromGerma (23. Mai 2011)

Hab mir eben Die 12 Liter Version angesehen. KO-Kriterium war die Öffnung für den Trinkschlauch am Schulterriemen. Viel zu klein als das man ein Mundstück durchbekommt.
Wär das in Ordnung gewesen, hätte ich ihn mitgenommen. 

Weitere Details:
Er ist aufgeteilt in ein Großes (wirklich geräumiges) Hauptfach und ein kleines Seitenfach, welches über die gesamte Rucksackseite geht(mit Reisverschluss)
Im Inneren sind oben noch 2 Klettriemen, um die Trinkblase daran zu befestigen. 
Ansonsten keine Weiteren aufteilungen für Kleinkram.

Das Rückenpolster ähnelt vom Prinzip her diesem hier: 
http://www.nationaloutdoors.net/files/images/camelbak_mule_nv_back.gif
Aber die Umsetzung ging wohl zu Lasten des kleinen Preises. Alles sehr weich und wabbelig.


----------



## Enrgy (23. Mai 2011)

Tonymiller schrieb:


> ...die Metallauflage schaut unten beim Rückenpolster raus, so das er als ich ihn grad beladen und im Stand getestet hab schmerzhaft ins Steißbein oder in die Wirbelsäule sticht.



Das hab ich mir schon beim befingern im Laden gedacht und schnell wieder weg gelegt. Zudem waren mir da zuwenig Fächer drin, oben nur ein Schnürverschluß.




HermanFromGerma schrieb:


> ... Alles sehr weich und wabbelig.



Ja, im Gegensatz zu den vor ein paar Wochen angebotenen Lidl Rucksäcken sind die Alditeile deutlich dünner im Stoff und die Polster viel zu weich. 
Auch der 12er hat nur ein großes und 1 kleines Fach, da verliert sich alles drin.

Diesmal "echte" Discounterware, nicht zu empfehlen, auch nicht für 15Eusen


----------



## Mr.Bunga-Bunga (23. Mai 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Diesmal "echte" Discounterware, nicht zu empfehlen, auch nicht für 15Eusen


 
Das muss ich leider auch feststellen. Ich war heute Abend noch bei Aldi. Um einen Rucksack für meine Lady zu holen, die sich immer meinen guten Vaude ausborgt. 

Es lagen da noch viele Rücksäcke rum. Sehr beliebt scheinen die ja nicht zu sein. Ich dann mit so nem Rucksack raus und überreiche ihn zu Hause meiner Lady als Geschenk. SIE befummelt das Teil dann kritisch, zieht in einmal kurz an und meint dann, dass die lieber auch zukünftig meinen Vaude nimmt. Weil ihr der Aldi-Rucksack zu hässlich und unbequem sei.  

Das Ende vom Lied war dann Zoff. Vielen Dank, Aldi! Morgen bekommt ihr euren ****** zurück!


----------



## GRayFoXX (23. Mai 2011)

Ja gut, verschenken würde ich grundsätzlich nichts von Aldi/Lidl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dunkle.Materie (23. Mai 2011)

So ich komme gerade zurück vom Testride mit dem 12l Aldi Rucksack.
Mein Fazit:
Ich werde das Teil morgen zurück bringen und schauen das ich es zurück geben kann und mein Geld wieder kriege.


----------



## DirtyRodriguez (24. Mai 2011)

Meine Probefahrt mit dem Rucksack von AldiDiscouter war nicht akzeptabel.

Der Rucksack sitzt bei einer belastung (war damit einkaufen) sehr unbequem. 

Der Inhalt drückt auf den Rücken durch. 20 Minuten beim Einkaufen ist das ja noch ok. Aber bei einem AlpenCross geht das gar nicht.


----------



## Grizzly71 (24. Mai 2011)

Mr.Bunga-Bunga schrieb:


> Es lagen da noch viele Rücksäcke rum. Sehr beliebt scheinen die ja nicht zu sein. Ich dann mit so nem Rucksack raus und überreiche ihn zu Hause meiner Lady als Geschenk. SIE befummelt das Teil dann kritisch, zieht in einmal kurz an und meint dann, dass die lieber auch zukünftig meinen Vaude nimmt. Weil ihr der Aldi-Rucksack zu hässlich und unbequem sei.
> Das Ende vom Lied war dann Zoff. Vielen Dank, Aldi! Morgen bekommt ihr euren ****** zurück!



Hahaha.....was hast Du denn erwartet? Selber Vaude fahren und das Frauchen mit Aldi "abspeisen". Da wären wohl 99% der Frauen nicht einverstanden mit 

Allgemeiner Tenor scheint zu sein, dass die Qualität beim Discounter die letzten Jahre wohl stark nach gelassen hat. Hier hilft nur die Sachen in den Körben liegen zu lassen oder umzutauschen. Wenn der Discounter seine Ware nicht verkauft regelt sich das ganz schnell von alleine. Entweder solche Artikel werden aus dem Sortiment genommen oder die Qualität wird dementsprechend angepasst. 

Vielleicht wurden früher angebotene Artikel teilweise wirklich nur umgelabelt. Inzwischen werden aber Markenhersteller genau darauf achten ob ihre größtenteils auch in Asien produzierte Ware nicht irgendwo umgelabelt zum viertel ihres Preises angeboten wird. 

Im aktuellen Fall würde ich lieber einen reduzierten Markenrucksack (mit etwas Suche im I-Net) für 30-40,- kaufen. Da sind Funktion, Haltbarkeit und Passform einfach besser und er lässt sich ggf. sogar wieder ganz gut verkaufen.


----------



## peh (24. Mai 2011)

Aldi Nord hat ab 30. Mai Speichenreflektoren im Angebot. 4,99 Euro und damit einen Euro billiger als bislang bei Lidl.


----------



## CrossX (24. Mai 2011)

Frauen sollte man generell nix zum Biken schenken was sie sich nicht ausdrücklich selbst ausgesucht haben. Das kann doch nur schief gehen. 
Meine hat sich den schwarzen Lidlrucksack selbst ausgesucht und ist bis jetzt mit ihrer Wahl zufrieden. Wenn ein Dakine preislich nicht drin ist war das eine gute Alternative. 
Aber einfach mitgebracht hätte ich ihr den auch nicht. 

Meine Hose von Aldi ist übrigens bis jetzt voll zufriedenstellend. Polster ist ok und die Verarbeitung lässt nach mitlerweile knapp 10 Maschinenwäschen keine Wünsche offen.


----------



## hanx (24. Mai 2011)

Dosenbrot schrieb:


> Also Aldi-Klamotten taugen nix. Die sind das billigste vom Billigen. Wie bei Kik.
> 
> Statt Flachnähte gibts da zB voll die Wülste. Da reibste dir nach 5 Minuten einen Wolf.
> 
> ...



hmmm... ich stimme nicht ganz mit dir. Ich wurde sagen die produkte von aldi sind vielleicht nicht hoechste qualitaet, aber fuer halb-profis gut genug. Wenn jemand aber als Aldilette  erkannt sein sollte, kann ich die Fahradbekleidung beim Nischen Online Shops empfehlen...


----------



## CrossX (24. Mai 2011)

Ich wüsste kaum etwas, das mir noch egaler ist als das Geschwätz irgendwelcher Leute weil sie erkannt haben das ich Aldi oder Lidlklamotten trage. 
Denn entgegen der Meinung solcher Leute machen teure Klamotten wirklich garnicht, überhaupt nicht schneller. Sie sind einfach nur teurer. Man schwitzt vielleicht etwas weniger, sie halten länger, passen besser. Kann alles sein, aber man fährt doch dadurch nicht besser oder schneller. Und wer meint er muss mich anmachen weil ich günstige Kleidung beim Sport trage kann gerne zeigen was er und seine Edelklamotten können


----------



## Dinsdale (24. Mai 2011)

Niemand wird dich je wegen deiner Kleidung beim Biken anmachen. Dafür musst du aber versprechen, dich in einer leeren Keksdose beerdigen zu lassen. Am Besten in einer von Aldi.


----------



## CrossX (24. Mai 2011)

Dinsdale schrieb:


> Dafür musst du aber versprechen, dich in einer leeren Keksdose beerdigen zu lassen.



Wenns soweit ist, kann die Nachwelt mich meinetwegen in nem Müllbeutel verscharren. Dann ist es eh egal. Aber das hat ja hoffentlich noch etwas Zeit.


----------



## GRayFoXX (24. Mai 2011)

Eine leere Keksdose hält länger frisch als als eine mit Assos-Klamotten ausgestopfte Holzschachtel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HanzOberlander (24. Mai 2011)

50% sollten mal im supermarkt nach einem gescheiten Rückrad ausschau halten. Wer sich schämt Aldi- oder Lidlklamotten zu tragen, ist leider nur ein Opfer unserer Gesellschaft - über Qualität und Pass(un)genauigkeit (man beachte die Rennradfahrer-Einteiler, Modell:Homofürst) sollte sich hier auch keiner mokieren, wir sind schliesslich alle anders gebaut.

Ich finde z.B. das Lidlfunktionsshirt sehr gut, es passt, sieht nicht aus wie 80% der Bikehemden, die völlig überstrapaziert mit designs/tribals etc sind und es funktioniert genau so gut wie meine Markenhemden(5facher Preis).

Ich würde aber kein Billigrucksack kaufen und dann mein Laptop oder Zerbrechliches spazieren fahren - die Nerven hätt ich nicht. 
p.s. sind 12 Liter nicht ein bisschen unterdimensioniert?

mfg h


----------



## TomatoAc (24. Mai 2011)

Der 12l ist für mich perfekt, da ne Miniregenjacke, Pumpe und Flickzeug reinpassen (alles von Aldi), dazu noch ein oder 2 0,5l Apfelschorle und schon perfekt um sie oben liegen zu lassen und bei der letzten Abfahrt wieder mitzunehmen... da wär mir mein Deuter zu schade für.


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (24. Mai 2011)

Dinsdale schrieb:


> Niemand wird dich je wegen deiner Kleidung beim Biken anmachen.


 
Bei uns schon! Also jetzt nicht DIREKT anmachen. Aber hintenrum auslauchen und so ist schon sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## CrossX (24. Mai 2011)

AtomkraftSuxs schrieb:


> Bei uns schon! Also jetzt nicht DIREKT anmachen. Aber hintenrum auslauchen und so ist schon sehr wahrscheinlich.



Wie gesagt. Über so viel Armseeligkeit könnte ich mich in dem Moment wohl selbst nur kaputt lachen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. Mai 2011)

was müsst Ihr alle nur für kleine................s Selbstvertrauen haben, dass Ihr über Aldi und Lidl Klamotten-Träger lachen wollt???

Nein, ich hab diesmal nichts bei Aldi gekauft, ich habe aber aus vielen Aussagen mitgenommen, dass an der Qualität im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren wohl deutlich abgespeckt wurde. Weiterhin habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Rucksack nicht wirklich günstig war mit den 15 Tacken. In jedem x-beliebigen Wühlladen wirds sowas bestimmt unter 10 Euro geben. Ich hätte - wenn ich das Bild gesehen hätte - bei Aldi ca. 6,99 bis 8,99 geschätzt...

wie alt bist Du eigentlich Atomkraftsuxer? 15? 16? Du fährst vermutlich eh nur Berg runter oder?


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (24. Mai 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Weiterhin habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Rucksack nicht wirklich günstig war mit den 15 Tacken. In jedem x-beliebigen Wühlladen wirds sowas bestimmt unter 10 Euro geben. Ich hätte - wenn ich das Bild gesehen hätte - bei Aldi ca. 6,99 bis 8,99 geschätzt...


 
Na toll. Noch mehr solche "Kunden" wie du, und der Einzelhandel geht Pleite!  Deine Ausgehsachen kaufste vermutlich nur im Sommerschlußverkauf bei KIK, oder?  Schonmal nachgedacht, dass die Geschäfte bei so einer Einstellung bald keine Mieten und Gehälter mehr bezahlen können?


----------



## cstrs (24. Mai 2011)

Hi ,Ihr Lieben will mal weggebombt werden und machte stichprobenmÃ¤Ãige Lesungen auf den 29 Seiten.Ich habe VollausrÃ¼stung fÃ¼r's Trekking und dachte die Klamotten wÃ¤ren nicht verkehrt fÃ¼r's Radfahren.Leider falsch.Die Salewa Gore Tex Jacke taugte 4Jahre(insgesammt 8 Jahre alt,399â¬),Die Motorrad Regenhose von "Polo" 4 Jahre,34,95â¬-atmungsaktiv,klebt an den Beinen ohne was drunter.Also meine "Odlo"-Langer Mann,nach 3 Wochen freier Beutel,bishin zu TCM-"Tchibo"-Langermann.TCM kann es besser fÃ¼r einen Bruchteil vom Preis.3 Hosen im wechsel hielten 2 Winter fÃ¼r kleines Geld.Wenn ich PRIVAT fahre;tun es auch "Damenstrumpfhosen "fÃ¼r 99Ct unter der Regenhose (habe keinen Bock mich in Schwuchtelpose auf der Arbeit zu geben).Habe ein LIDL-Trikot-Shirt mit dem ich klar komme.Eine Softshell aus'm "Penny"-das stinkt wie Sau!Rad Unterhosen mit Polster die mir am A.... brennen.Fakt:Unterhosen,Regenbekleidung,Helme nicht vom Supermarkt(nur unter 1000km/Jahr),wÃ¼rde ich mir nicht mehr kaufen.Bei RucksÃ¤cken setze ich auf AIR-TECH.Bin sonst am schwitzen wie ein Berber,aber tue ich so schon aufgrund meines"Aldi"(wo ich nur selten kaufe)-Gewichts von 117 kg.Davon ab die Klamotten passen mir auch nicht,und nicht weil ich zu fett bin.Wenn Ihr mit den scheiÃ Riemen die sich stÃ¤ndig lÃ¶sen,mit den minderwertigen ReiÃverschlÃ¼ssen und der nicht anpaÃbaren geometrie der RucksÃ¤cke zurechtkommt-halleluja!Du besitzt einen KÃ¶rper der weder schwitzt,dem kein nasser RÃ¼cken was ausmacht und dem die Gesinnung gegeben ist,daÃ ihm Schulterdruck und VerschleiÃ der Jacke egal ist.Vielleicht ist das der Aldi-Norm KÃ¶rper.Bei mir funktioniert es nicht.Gewisse Dinge muÃ ich mit "Marken-Aufpreis" kaufen,manchmal geht es ohne.


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (24. Mai 2011)

Manchmal glaube ich, die Aldi-Sachen sind auf einen virtuellen Kunden mit fettem Bierbauch und Buckel hingeschneidert. Echt wahr!


----------



## Apfailsaft (24. Mai 2011)

Ich hab den Aldi Rucksack 12l in blau gekauft, und bin absolut zufrieden.
Für meine Zwecke reicht er definitiv. 
Ich lasse da jedem seine Meinung, wer gerne eine bessere Qualität will, weil er extremer fährt, kann dies gerne tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dinsdale (24. Mai 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wenns soweit ist, kann die Nachwelt mich meinetwegen in nem Müllbeutel verscharren. Dann ist es eh egal. Aber das hat ja hoffentlich noch etwas Zeit.


Das hoffe ich natürlich auch für dich.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. Mai 2011)

AtomkraftSuxs schrieb:


> Na toll. Noch mehr solche "Kunden" wie du, und der Einzelhandel geht Pleite!  Deine Ausgehsachen kaufste vermutlich nur im Sommerschlußverkauf bei KIK, oder?  Schonmal nachgedacht, dass die Geschäfte bei so einer Einstellung bald keine Mieten und Gehälter mehr bezahlen können?



Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass genau der Einzelhandel genau DICH auslacht, wenn er seine 50% Aufschlag bei Dir verdient hat...da lass ich mich lieber im Wald auslachen, weil ich nur einen Bruchteil bezahlt habe...


und wenn Du es genau wissen willst, dann stimmt das fast haargenau: Meine Arbeitshemden kaufe ich NUR NOCH ausschließlich bei Aldi, nachdem ich Boss-Hemden, eterna (die 2.besten, aber nicht so lange haltbar) oder Polo RL (völlig armselig und ohne das dämliche Pferdelogo grad mal 10 Euro wert) und andere hatte. Die 16,99 bügelfrei-Hemden von Aldi sind perfekt! Vor allem, wenn man selbst bügelt. Ein Hemd ist in einer Minute gebügelt, wenn es überhaupt notwendig ist. Und wie gesagt hält es länger als jedes andere Hemd, das irgendwann am Kragen Auflösungserscheinungen hat. 

Und Apfailsaft bringt es auf den Punkt...und das werden andere, die die 29 Seiten - wenn auch nur stichprobenweise - gelesen haben, bestätigen, dass ich das mehrfach gesagt habe: Jeder muss für SEINEN Anspruch das richtige finden. Wenn die Anforderung lautet: Ich will von meinen Deppenkumpeln nicht ausgelacht werden, dann scheidet Aldi schon im ersten Schritt aus...ganz einfach...


----------



## Dinsdale (24. Mai 2011)

> Die 16,99 bügelfrei-Hemden von Aldi sind perfekt! Vor allem, wenn man selbst bügelt.



Hast du den Freibügler ( 15 Minuten bügeln am Stück plus eine Arschbombe vom Bügelbrett in den Wäschepuff )?


----------



## brmpfl (25. Mai 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich will von meinen Deppenkumpeln nicht ausgelacht werden...



Du solltest mal über Deinen Umgang nachdenken


----------



## ZJGuy (25. Mai 2011)

brmpfl schrieb:


> Du solltest mal über Deinen Umgang nachdenken



Zitat aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Setzen, 6.

Doktortitel aberkannt, Herr brmpfl ...


----------



## GRayFoXX (25. Mai 2011)

Haben die Muslime bei dieser Papst-Rede auch gemacht und alle fanden´s in Ordnung.

Wobei die 3 Smileys auch auf Ironie hinweisen könnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. Mai 2011)

Euch fehlt der nötige Ernst für dieses sensible Thema....


----------



## GRayFoXX (25. Mai 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Euch fehlt der nötige Ernst für dieses sensible Thema....



Ja, mal ernsthaft: Die Art wie du glaubst, dich rechtfertigen zu müssen, deutet schon darauf hin, dass du mit Aldi-Kleidung von der Bikerschaft akzeptiert werden willst. Der nächste Schritt wäre, sämtliche Diskussion zu ignorieren und einfach dem eigentlichen Hobby (nein, nicht velocipedischer Schwanzvergleich) nachzugehen. Grundsätzlich bin ich nämlich einer Meinung.


----------



## Dinsdale (25. Mai 2011)

> Grundsätzlich bin ich nämlich einer Meinung.



Gilt das unabhängig vom Thema oder wird der Standpunkt jeweils angepasst?


----------



## GRayFoXX (25. Mai 2011)

Dinsdale schrieb:


> Gilt das unabhängig vom Thema oder wird der Standpunkt jeweils angepasst?



Hm... ich denke, das bedeutet, dass ich eine einzige Meinung habe ;-)
Und diese Meinung deckt sich in etwa -was aus der ursprünglichen Aussage (bewusst, natürlich) nicht hervor ging- mit der von Klein-Holgi.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. Mai 2011)

GRayFoXX schrieb:


> Ja, mal ernsthaft: Die Art wie du glaubst, dich rechtfertigen zu müssen, deutet schon darauf hin, dass du mit Aldi-Kleidung von der Bikerschaft akzeptiert werden willst. Der nächste Schritt wäre, sämtliche Diskussion zu ignorieren und einfach dem eigentlichen Hobby (nein, nicht velocipedischer Schwanzvergleich) nachzugehen. Grundsätzlich bin ich nämlich einer Meinung.



Da gibt es vielleicht ein kleines Missverständnis. Ich rechtfertige mich gar nicht. Vielleicht ist mein kleiner Bereich des Hobbys Mountainbike auch zu klein, um die ganzen "meine Klamotten sind teurer, mein Federweg ist größer, mein Bike ist besser"-Attidüden zu verstehen. Meist treibe ich mich nur bei den Classic- und Youngtimer Fans rum. Mein "neuestes" Bike im Fuhrpark ist mindestens 8 Jahre alt, alle anderen mindestens 10 Bikes sind noch älter. Ich habe es gar nicht nötig, immer das neueste, beste oder glänzendste Teil zu haben....und auch gar kein Interesse dran. Ich fahre auch mal ne Tour im Baumwollhemd (auch von Aldi), weil mir die Klamotten egal sind (solange sie sich nicht auf meinen Sammelbereich beziehen). 

Ich sage in diesem Thema immer, dass jeder von seinen individuellen Anforderungen kommen muss, bevor er sich etwas kauft. Ich habe dann auch oft versucht zu erläutern wie meine Erfahrungen mit diversen Aldi Teilen sind und welchen Ansprüchen sie gerecht werden. Wenn ich individuell so viel schwitze, dass ein Aldiunterhemd keine Unterschiede zum Assos Hemd zeigt, dann habe ich das mitgeteilt und kann in Zukunft Geld sparen...ganz einfach...

"sämtliche Diskussionen ignorieren"?...Nein nein...ich glaube das sieht man an meinen über 1000 Beiträgen

Ich finde es nur bedenklich, welch gefährliches Halbwissen hier teilweise abgesondert wird und dass Leute wirklich glauben, dass das Adidas-Shirt von hochbezahlten deutschen Ingenieren in Handarbeit aus bei Vollmondschein gepflückter Baumwolle zusammengenäht wird und dass es deshalb so teuer ist. Vielleicht hat sich schonmal einer Gedanken drüber gemacht, was Adidas (und das ist nur ein Beispiel) jährlich für Werbeaufwendungen hat... im Vergleich zu "Crane-Sports". Alleine dadurch ist sicherlich der 3-fache Preis schon zu erklären. An qualitative Aspekte ist in dem Moment aber noch gar nicht gedacht....usw usw...

...am Ende soll jeder mit seinen Klamotten einfach glücklich werden. Und wenn er sich im Vorfeld einfach mal Gedanken drüber gemacht hat: "Was benötige ich überhaupt?", dann sollte er auch das richtige gekauft haben. Diverse Fachbegriffe wie Snob-Effekt, Geltungskonsum etc. habe ich in diversen Beiträgen hier schon erläutert...

...so long...happy shopping!!

PS: Ich hab auch ne RaceFace Regenjacke...sagte ich das schon??


----------



## ZJGuy (25. Mai 2011)

Das Statement von Klein-Holgi kann ich nur unterstreichen.

Ich zähle zu "den Zenit schon überschrittenen und längst ins Grufti - Alter abgedrifteter Biker".

Ich fahre immer noch unheimlich gerne meine 4 Jahre alte, knielange Aldi Radlerhose. Trägt sich bei den morgens kalten und abends warmen Tagen mit ihren mit im Kniebereich ausgestattenen Netzbereichen immer noch besser als meine teuere Gonso Hose (zugegeben, Rose Schlussverkauf).

(Funktions-) Unterhemden habe ich aber nur von Lidl und Aldi. Top, sowie auch das Trekking - Funktionsshirt vom Lidl von Anfang des Jahres.

Wie ich ich ein paar Seiten vorher schon bemerkte, hat aber der Rest der Discounter "Radl" Ware schwer in der Qualität nachgelassen.

Drum prüfe, wer sich (zeitlich) binde ...

Und ob mich jemand als "Aldi-Trikot" Fahrer identifiziert, ist mir wie Klein-Holgi schnurzegal - aus dem Alter bin ich definitiv raus.

Wobei die guten Aldi Trikots leider mittlerweile in die Ewigkeit übergegangen sind - bzw so ausgeleiert sind, das man die nicht mehr anziehen kann.

Radl Klamotten werden bei mir nur noch im Sommer- Winterschlussverkauf geordert. Oder bei meinen Dienstreisen nach USA (Funktionsjacken, Teile von Pearl Izumi etc ...).

Wer auf dem Trail nichts besseres zu tun hat, als seine Mitfahrer nach Aldi / Lidl / Assos / Gore zu identifizieren / klassifizieren, der sollte sich mal Gedanken über seine Einstellung zum Sport machen!


----------



## Dinsdale (25. Mai 2011)

> Wer auf dem Trail nichts besseres zu tun hat, als seine Mitfahrer nach Aldi / Lidl / Assos / Gore zu identifizieren / klassifizieren, der sollte sich mal Gedanken über seine Einstellung zum Sport machen!



Ich habe nicht gesehen, dass das in diesem Thread jemals jemand getan hat. Es geht darum, dass das Zeug mit guten Qualitäten verglichen wird und das ist einfach Quatsch. Das Zeug mag mal besser oder mal schlechter ausfallen, an ein gutes Produkt haben die Waren nie herangereicht. Wenn das aber jemand hier sagt, dann kommt die geballte Ladung der "Fans" und dann werden Beispiele gebracht, wo sich eine Assos- Hose nach der ersten Wäsche aufgelöst hat und wo die Nähte an den teuren Handschuhen aufgegangen sind....etc. Und als Krönung wird dann immer von denen berichtet, die die Leute auslachen würden, die mit Aldi- Klamotten rumfahren. Wenn letzteres tatsächlich jemandem passiert sein sollte, dann empfehle ich ihm, mehr Zeit auf die Auswahl seines Freundeskreises zu verwenden. Vielleicht findet er die ja, wenn er nicht mehr soviel Zeit beim Aufspüren des allertollsten Schnäppchens verbringt.


----------



## GRayFoXX (25. Mai 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Da gibt es vielleicht ein kleines Missverständnis.



Nö, gibt´s eigentlich nicht. Ich sehe das sehr ähnlich.



Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich rechtfertige mich gar nicht.



Okay, hat sich so angehört und ich wollte eigentlich nur sagen, dass du das nicht brauchst. 

Aldi-Trikots würde ich nicht tragen wollen - die sind mir zu langweilig. Sobald ich aber wiedermal so ein Funktionsshirt sehe, werde ich eines mitnehmen;  scheint sich ja zu lohnen.


----------



## ZJGuy (25. Mai 2011)

Dinsdale schrieb:


> ...Und als Krönung wird dann immer von denen berichtet, die die Leute auslachen würden, die mit Aldi- Klamotten rumfahren. Wenn letzteres tatsächlich jemandem passiert sein sollte, dann empfehle ich ihm, mehr Zeit auf die Auswahl seines Freundeskreises zu verwenden. Vielleicht findet er die ja, wenn er nicht mehr soviel Zeit beim Aufspüren des allertollsten Schnäppchens verbringt.


----------



## polo (25. Mai 2011)

fahrt doch - wie ich - nackt. da gucken alle auch ganz ohne billig- oder edelmarken hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadom11 (25. Mai 2011)

Also ich finde es teilweise echt schon lächerlich......ich würde niemals jemanden auslachen wegen seiner Kleidung oder so....jeder soll sich wohlfühlen in den Klotten die er besitzt!

Hosen und Shirts kaufe ich mir auch bei Händler,oder auch schonmal beim Restposten, aber bestimmt gebe ich nicht für Produkte die 2-3 euro in der produktion kosten 70 euro oder so aus,wenn ich nahezu vergleichbare sachen für !10 euro bekomme

Und erfahrungsgemäß kann ich bei vielen sachen sagen das sie nicht qualitativ hochwertig sind...denn dieses artmungsaktiv und hin und her wirkt wenn man richting am heißen ist auch nicht so wie ich mir das bei Gore etc. erhoffe für den preis


Aber am alllllllerrrrrrrrrrrrrr besten sind die leute die denke sie sehen super aus, haben die teuersten sachen, aber können nicht einmal anständig biken.....DAS IST LÄCHERLICH!!!!


----------



## Dinsdale (25. Mai 2011)

> fahrt doch - wie ich - nackt. da gucken alle auch ganz ohne billig- oder edelmarken hin.



Nahtlos braun, auch als Biker. Aber das geht noch besser.


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (25. Mai 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Meist treibe ich mich nur bei den Classic- und Youngtimer Fans rum.


 
Classic- bzw. Youngtimer sind ja nur eine nette Umschreibung für "Schrotträder". 




Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Mein "neuestes" Bike im Fuhrpark ist mindestens 8 Jahre alt, alle anderen mindestens 10 Bikes sind noch älter.


 
Das hört sich bei dir so an, als ob du da auch noch stolz drauf bist? 


Aber mal ehrlich, nicht die Masse macht es. Sondern die Klasse. Jede Wette, dass da kein einziges Carbon-Bike mit XTR-Ausstattung dabei ist.

Aber in der Tat. Unter diesen Voraussetzungen bist du mit Rad-Klamotten von Aldi sehr gut bedient. Um nicht zu sagen, overdressed.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. Mai 2011)

Das zeigt welch große Ahnung Du hast. Du bist DER Auskenner schlechthin sozusagen. Würdest bestimmt nen 2011er Golf GTI einem Ferrari GTO oder einem Shelby Mustang oder einer AC Cobra vorziehen...wenn Du auch nur die geringste Ahnung hättest, was das ist...

Aber Du hast recht: Es ist kein Carbon Rad dabei...und wird auch nie dazukommen...andererseits sind alle mit XTR ausgestattet und zwar der schönsten aller XTRs, der 950/952er Serie.

...und was hat das alles mit Aldi-Klamotten zu tun


----------



## Enrgy (25. Mai 2011)

Don´t feed the Dosenbrot 2.0-Troll !!!


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (25. Mai 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Das zeigt welch große Ahnung Du hast. Du bist DER Auskenner schlechthin sozusagen. Würdest bestimmt nen 2011er Golf GTI einem Ferrari GTO oder einem Shelby Mustang oder einer AC Cobra vorziehen...wenn Du auch nur die geringste Ahnung hättest, was das ist...


 
Du verstehst da was nicht. Nur weil ein Rad sehr alt ist, muss es deshalb noch lange nix taugen. Die Technik ist halt nicht stehengeblieben. Und das was damals schon nix wert war, ist es heute noch weniger.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. Mai 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Don´t feed the Dosenbrot 2.0-Troll !!!


----------



## CrossX (25. Mai 2011)

Kann man die Beiträge solcher Forenmitglieder irgendwie automatisch blockieren und ausblenden? So ein Stuss ist ja nicht auszuhalten. 
Dieses ständige Rumgespame ist nur noch nervig.


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (25. Mai 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Kann man die Beiträge solcher Forenmitglieder irgendwie automatisch blockieren und ausblenden? So ein Stuss ist ja nicht auszuhalten.
> Dieses ständige Rumgespame ist nur noch nervig.


 
Schau mal im Kontrollzentrum nach. Da kannst du ihn auf die ignore-list setzen. Das mach ich jetzt auch mit dem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (25. Mai 2011)

AtomkraftSuxs schrieb:


> Schau mal im Kontrollzentrum nach. Da kannst du ihn auf die ignore-list setzen. Das mach ich jetzt auch mit dem!



Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Ich meinte dich


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (25. Mai 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Ich meinte dich


 
Wieso denn das? Bist du etwa auch so ein Aldi-Bikesachen-Fanboy mit alten Rädern zu Hause und hast das jetzt persönlich genommen?


----------



## CrossX (25. Mai 2011)

Ne, aber du postest nur Müll und wirst persönlich. Du beleidigst sowohl Youngtimeliebhaber und beschimpfst jeden der Discounterklamotten trägt als Fanboy. Was soll man davon halten. Wenn du die Sachen nicht magst, dann halt dich doch einfach mit solchen Kommentaren zurück.


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (25. Mai 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ne, aber du postest nur Müll und wirst persönlich. Du beleidigst sowohl Youngtimeliebhaber und beschimpfst jeden der Discounterklamotten trägt als Fanboy. Was soll man davon halten. Wenn du die Sachen nicht magst, dann halt dich doch einfach mit solchen Kommentaren zurück.


 
Irgendwie siehst du das komplett falsch. "Fanboy" ist doch eine wertneutrale Beschreibung....und dass ich nicht auf dieses Aldi-Billizeugs stehe, dazu stehe ich. Das ist doch mein gutes Recht in einem freien Land!

Und Youngtimeliebhaber sind ja ok. Aber nicht jedes alte Schrott-Rad ist was wert, nur weil ich es als "Youngtimer" schönrede. Das sieht man ja auch immer bei eBay. Da gehen "Youngtimer" selten für mehr als 150 Euro über die Theke und haben Baumarkt-Ausstattung. Das muss man doch auch mal sehen.


----------



## GRayFoXX (25. Mai 2011)

AtomkraftSuxs ist ein ganz ein übler Bursche. Schreibt puren Sarkasmus und lacht sich in seinem stillen Kämmerchen in´s Fäustchen. Sätze wie ''Jede Wette, dass da kein einziges Carbon-Bike mit XTR-Ausstattung dabei ist.'' sind dermaßen klischeehaft... wer hier den Sarkasmus nicht herauslist, der ist selber Schuld.
Der ist definitiv ein Schizo, dem mit seinem ersten Account einfach langweilig geworden ist.
Mein Tipp: Wer sich an diesem grandiosen Schauspiel ironischer Kunst nicht ergötzen kann -> Ignore


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. Mai 2011)

Aber hallo! Der Kollege ist vom Fach und kennt sich bestens aus....und das mein ich ernst!...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supernova (26. Mai 2011)

zweites Feedback zu Lidl-Shorts: Der Stoff löst sich an 3 Nähten am Arsch gleichzeitig auf. Und nein mein Arsch ist nicht zu fett...
evtl. liegts wirklich an meinem Montagsmodell, was ja auch sonst Nähfehler aufweist.


----------



## rs-cycling.deto (27. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte mal eine Trainingsjacke von Netto, die ich im Winter zum Laufen nutzte. Die hat aber nur eine Wintersaison gehalten, war aber auch billig.... 

Radklamotten kaufe ich dann aber schon beim Händler und möglichst auch die mit Qualität/ entsprechendem Preis. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass gerade bei der Sitzpolsterung die billigen Klamotten nicht mithalten können. Und da ist halt mein Allerwertester etwas empfindlich... 

Ich hab grundsätzlich nichts gegen Aldiklamotten etc. und würde auch nie einen Träger derselben auslachen, aber die Quali kann M.E. nicht mithalten!

Meine Homepage: http://www.rs-cycling.de.to
würde mich über einen Besuch + Comment freuen!


----------



## rs-cycling.deto (27. Mai 2011)

was ich noch sagen wollte:

@AtomkraftSuxs

es bringt auch nichts, wenn man ein Carbon-Rad mit XTR-Gruppe besitzt und an dieser Stelle mit viel Geld wenige Gramm spart,
aber dann einige Kilos zuviel auf den Rippen hat. Manchmal geht Gewichtstuning halt auch billig... 

Besucht meine Homepage und hinterlasst Comments 
http://www.rs-cycling.de.to


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Mai 2011)

Ich liebe Aldi-Klamotten für den Weg in die Arbeit oder für´s Spinning. Da hab ich die Sachen grad mal 2 Std. an, dann kommen sie in die Wäsche. Meine teuren Bikehosen in der Waschmaschine runterzunudeln, dafür wären die mir zu schade. Die werden dann nur auf "gescheiten" Touren getragen, wo es sich lohnt, ein gutes Polster zu haben oder einen guten Feuchtigkeitstransport. Ebenso die Unterhemden, die brauch ich meist sogar nur morgens auf dem Hinweg in die Arbeit. Dafür ist das Aldi-Zeugs perfekt.
Leider hab ich einen Aldi-Handschuh verloren, darüber bin ich untröstlich. Die sind ja schier unverwüstlich, auch nach vielen Wäschen!


----------



## Bikebmin (27. Mai 2011)

Zitat von *Enrgy*

_Don´t feed the Dosenbrot 2.0-Troll !!!_
*********************************************
Zitat von *Klein-Holgi* 

*********************************************


----------



## Bocacanosa (27. Mai 2011)

Supernova schrieb:


> ...evtl. liegts wirklich an meinem Montagsmodell, was ja auch sonst Nähfehler aufweist.



Dann musst Du das nächste mal warten, bis die Bike-Sachen Donnerstags im Angebot sind... 



BTT:
Meine Lidl-Softshell (ca. 16 Euro / vom letzten Herbst) hat meinen Sturz auf Schotter ohne Beschädigung überstanden. Das 35 Euro O´Neill Trikot welches ich drunter hatte ist kaputt... ...genau wie die Aldi Bib


----------



## ogni (27. Mai 2011)

> Zitat von Supernova
> ...evtl. liegts wirklich an meinem Montagsmodell, was ja auch sonst Nähfehler aufweist.



...Fotos her vom Montagsmodell-Arsch mit Nähfehlern !


----------



## harthinterteil (28. Mai 2011)

Tonymiller schrieb:


> Welchen Rucksack habt ihr denn genommen, den 12 l oder den 20 l ? Hab mir Heut den 20 l genommen und aus welchem Grund auch immer hat der zwei Metall streben am RÜckenpolster verbaut und die Metallauflage schaut unten beim Rückenpolster raus, so das er als ich ihn grad beladen und im Stand getestet hab schmerzhaft ins Steißbein oder in die Wirbelsäule sticht.



Die Metallstreben sollen dafür sorgen, dass der Rücken belüftet wird, indem es die Rückwand des Rucksacks auf Abstand hält. Hast du mal den Rucksack jetzt schon beim Fahren getestet? Wie ist er so?

Zu der ganzen Discount-Diskussion:
Mein no-name MTB kostete 2003 ca. 650-700, meine Radlerklamotten sind von Tschibo, Aldi, Lidl und Co. und trotzdem macht das Radfahren Spaß und ich schäme mich noch nichtmal dafür


----------



## Tonymiller (28. Mai 2011)

harthinterteil schrieb:


> Die Metallstreben sollen dafür sorgen, dass der Rücken belüftet wird, indem es die Rückwand des Rucksacks auf Abstand hält. Hast du mal den Rucksack jetzt schon beim Fahren getestet? Wie ist er so?



Hab ihn letztens beim Fahren getest und war gar nicht zufrieden damit wie schon erwähnt sticht die untere Metall Auflage in den Rücken und die dicken Streben machen mir Angst, hab da so Horror Fantasien das nachm Sturz mir die Metall Dinger im Rücken hängen hab. Habe jetzt den 20 Liter zurückgegeben und mir den 12er geholt und bin mit dem sehr zufrieden, der Bauchgurt ist zwar übertrieben lang keine Ahnung was für Leute so nen Bauchgurt brauchen und dann noch fahrrad fahren können . Aber sonst echt in Ordnung denke mal für nen 20 Liter Rucksack, werd ich mir dann einen guten mit Rückenprotektor holen.


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (28. Mai 2011)

Tonymiller schrieb:


> Hab ihn letztens beim Fahren getest und war gar nicht zufrieden damit wie schon erwähnt sticht die untere Metall Auflage in den Rücken und die dicken Streben machen mir Angst, hab da so Horror Fantasien das nachm Sturz mir die Metall Dinger im Rücken hängen hab.


 
Diesen Gedanken hatte ich auch schon. Wenn ich mir diesen Billig-Metall-Rucksack so ansehe, dann denke ich auch, dass das eine reale Gefahr ist. Ich denke, so eine Metallstrebe durch den Rücken in die Brust, das ist nicht arg cool. Aber damit muss man halt leben (oder sterben *g*) wenn man das billigste vom Billigen im Discounter kauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (28. Mai 2011)

Tonymiller schrieb:


> ... keine Ahnung was für Leute so nen Bauchgurt brauchen und dann noch fahrrad fahren können ...



Dann hast du wohl zuerst den falschen Artikel gekauft. Der 12L ist der Fahrrad-Rucksack, der 20L war als "Sportrucksack" ausgeschrieben. Damit darf man dann also auch mit dickem Bauch wandern. Und lieber einen zu langen Gurt enger schnallen, als sich über eine zu kurzen Gurt ärgern, der dann unbrauchbar ist.


----------



## peh (30. Mai 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Aldi Nord hat ab 30. Mai Speichenreflektoren im Angebot. 4,99 Euro und damit einen Euro billiger als bislang bei Lidl.


Ich muss diesen Tipp schnell zurücknehmen. Die Dinger sind grässlich. Eine Beleidung für jeden Laufradsatz, alles andere als unauffällig. Ein schlechter Scherz ist außerdem, dass die Dinger laut Aufschrift nur StVO-konform sind, wenn *jede* Speiche damit bestückt ist.

Für Vorder- und Hinterrad bräuchte man, würde man das Spiel ernst nehmen, zwei Packungen. Die Packungen sind so bedruckt, dass die Speichen diesen Hinweis verdecken. So was Plumpes habe ich lange nicht mehr gesehen.

Überraschend gut gefällt mir dagegen die Sportbrille mit Wechselscheiben, die Netto ab heute für 4,99 Euro verkauft. Gewinnt keine Modepreise, aber schützt die Augen gut vor Wind, Insekten & UV-Strahlung.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (30. Mai 2011)

das ist aber offiziell bei allen solchen Reflektoren so, auch bei den teuren.

ich hab jeweils 4 an Vorder- und Hinterrad an der Stadtschlampe, damit war zumindest die Polizei bei mir bis jetzt immer zufrieden


----------



## peh (30. Mai 2011)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> das ist aber offiziell bei allen solchen Reflektoren so, auch bei den teuren.


Das Aldi keinen Einfluss auf die StVO hat, ist mir klar 

Ich habe mir die Dinger einfach dezenter, wertiger, effektiver vorgestellt.


----------



## Bevonne (30. Mai 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Dann warst du lange nicht mehr bei Aldi.



Soll das heißen, dass man jetzt bei Aldi Toblerone bekommt? Vergünstigt? Ich glaube ich fräße mich tot 

Ach mein Gott, also so grotte ist die Tasche von Topeak auch nicht gewesen, nur nicht besonders sportlich, das stimmt. Für eine gemütliche Radtour bestens geeignet für ein MTB vielleicht wirklich nicht.


----------



## Enrgy (30. Mai 2011)

Bevonne schrieb:


> Soll das heißen, dass man jetzt bei Aldi Toblerone bekommt? Vergünstigt? Ich glaube ich fräße mich tot



Geh hin und schau nach, zumindest bei Aldi Süd gibts Toblerone Mini im Beutel (nix gelabelt, die ECHTEN)
Viel Spaß beim totfressen...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. Mai 2011)

Bevonne schrieb:


> Soll das heißen, dass man jetzt bei Aldi Toblerone bekommt? Vergünstigt? Ich glaube ich fräße mich tot



na da find ich es aber noch spaßiger eine Rucksackmetallstrebe im Rücken zu haben als mir mit dreieckigen Schokoladenstücken den Gaumen zu durchbohren


----------



## highland (31. Mai 2011)

bei netto gibts gerade sportbrillen für 4,99. mit 3 wechselgläsern.
die brille ist sitzt super. ich benutze allerdings nur das klare glas wegen der viecher.


----------



## Tonymiller (31. Mai 2011)

Hab grad mal nach den Sportbrillen geguckt, allerdings sind diese scheinbar schon abgelaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (31. Mai 2011)

Tonymiller schrieb:


> Hab grad mal nach den Sportbrillen geguckt, allerdings sind diese scheinbar schon abgelaufen.



abgelaufen...da muß ich gleich mal bei meinen nach dem verfallsdatum schauen


----------



## Tonymiller (31. Mai 2011)

Bei so Wahre kann man nie wissen, vieleicht ham die auch nen Verfallsdatum 
Meinte aber eigentlich das das Angebot der Brillen nicht mehr vorhanden ist ^^


----------



## peh (31. Mai 2011)

Tonymiller schrieb:


> Meinte aber eigentlich das das Angebot der Brillen nicht mehr vorhanden ist ^^


Dann probier es in einem anderen Netto. Die Brille ist erst seit gestern im Angebot.

Oder warte, bis Aldi oder Lidl diese Sportbrillen wieder mal für drei Euro mehr anbieten.


----------



## GRayFoXX (31. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mir letztens fÃ¼r 10â¬ eine Dynamics-Brille bei Stadler bestellt. Bekommen hab ich Â´ne Uvex, ist mÃ¶glicherweise baugleich. Die sieht ganz gut aus und macht einen wertigen Eindruck - kann ich empfehlen! http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/uvex/dynamics-radbrille-lite-ii-silicium-smoke.html,a19319
Letztes Jahr hatte ich mir bei Lidl fÃ¼r 8â¬ eine Sportbrille mit Wechselscheiben gekauft. Im Angebot stand, die wÃ¤re von Cratoni, war aber tatsÃ¤chlich von Sportivo. GefÃ¤llt mir gar nicht, das Teil.


----------



## Enrgy (31. Mai 2011)

GRayFoXX schrieb:


> Im Angebot stand, die wäre von Cratoni, war aber tatsächlich von Sportivo. Gefällt mir gar nicht, das Teil.



Wenn einem was nicht gefällt, kauft mans nicht oder bringts zurück. Gerade die Discounter sind doch da völlig schmerzfrei, was Rückgaben anbelangt. Soviel Toleranz bietet kaum ein Bikeshop.
Oder gefällt dir nicht, daß "Sportivo" statt "Cratoni" draufsteht? Kannst ja nen Oakley Aufkleber draufmachen, vielleicht gehts dann besser


----------



## peh (31. Mai 2011)

GRayFoXX schrieb:


> Ich hab mir letztens fÃ¼r 10â¬ eine Dynamics-Brille bei Stadler bestellt. Bekommen hab ich Â´ne Uvex


Im Berufsbekleidungsbereich sind das normale Preise. Arbeitsschutzbrillen gibt es dort ab 3, 4 Euro.

Das hier ist das Netto-Ding fÃ¼r 4,99 Euro, gibt's auch mit silbernem Gestell. Darf zerkratzen, darf unterwegs verloren gehen, und wenn es sich zum treuen Begleiter entwickelt, ist es auch gut.



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (31. Mai 2011)

hab mir auch die Netto Brille gekauft. die schwarze gab es in zwei unterschiedlichen Gestellen.

einmal komplett um das Glas umschlossen
und einmal nur halb. Direkt zwei Stück mitgenommen 

mach nen recht guten Einduruck. Zum verlieren und für zum Draufsitzen einfach genau das richtige für mich


----------



## GRayFoXX (31. Mai 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wenn einem was nicht gefällt, kauft mans nicht oder bringts zurück. Gerade die Discounter sind doch da völlig schmerzfrei, was Rückgaben anbelangt. Soviel Toleranz bietet kaum ein Bikeshop.
> Oder gefällt dir nicht, daß "Sportivo" statt "Cratoni" draufsteht? Kannst ja nen Oakley Aufkleber draufmachen, vielleicht gehts dann besser



Danke für den genialen Hinweis: Wenn mir was nicht gefällt, kaufe ich es einfach nicht mehr  Darauf hätte ich ich echt früher kommen können... zu dumm.
Oakley-Aufkleber würde ich aus Scham vom Gestell kratzen, aber wenn im Angebot eine Cratoni-Sportbrille beworben wird, dann erwarte ich eine Cratoni-Sportbrille - keine Oakley, aber auch keine Sportivo. Okay, bei Dynamics/Uvex hab ich mich auch nicht beschwert 
Handelt sich übrigens um diese hier: http://www.hood.de/auction/36238080/sportbrille-3-wechselglaesern-softform-rahmen-etui.htm
Ist ja nicht schlecht, aber mir gefällt sie nicht, bzw. 'steht' mir nicht.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (4. Juni 2011)

Hier nochmal ein kleines Feedback zum 12l-Rucksack vom Aldi von vor ca 2 (???) Wochen:

Habe heute den Rucksack mit meiner Camelbak Trinkblase genutzt und ich muss sagen passt alles bestens...hatte vorher auch erst zweifel, ob der Trinkschlauch durch die kleine Öffnung an der Schulter passt...aber passte alles super...auch die kleine Aufhängung, an der man eine Trinkblase aufhängen kann ist in Ordnung, auch wenn ein richtiger Haken besser gewesen wäre.


----------



## xXJojoXx (5. Juni 2011)

Habe mir vor zwei Wochen die Standpumpe beim Aldi geholt und jetzt kann ich sie schon in die Tonne kloppen ! Habe einen Reifen aufgepumpt, einen Fuß auf dem Standfuß und beide Hände am (sehr kleinen!) Griff. Nach 3 Hüben hielt ich den silbernen Zylinder in der Hand und der Fuß stand noch auf dem Boden. Wenn man so eine komische verchromte Oberfläche mit Plastik verkleben will kann das ja nicht halten!  Das Ding geht morgen zurück !
Fazit: Jetzt kommt was vernünftiges ins Haus


----------



## Area51 (5. Juni 2011)

SKS Aircomp 6.0. Perfekt fürs MTB


----------



## -Wally- (5. Juni 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Habe mir vor zwei Wochen die Standpumpe beim Aldi geholt und jetzt kann ich sie schon in die Tonne kloppen ! Habe einen Reifen aufgepumpt, einen Fuß auf dem Standfuß und beide Hände am (sehr kleinen!) Griff. Nach 3 Hüben hielt ich den silbernen Zylinder in der Hand und der Fuß stand noch auf dem Boden. Wenn man so eine komische verchromte Oberfläche mit Plastik verkleben will kann das ja nicht halten!  Das Ding geht morgen zurück !
> Fazit: Jetzt kommt was vernünftiges ins Haus



Genau so gings mir mal mit der Pumpe aus Metall, die es beim Aldi aber auch Lidl öfter mal bis vor ein paar Jahren gab.
Jetzt habe ich seit über einem Jahr die Pumpe im Einsatz die es auch kürzlich wieder beim Aldi gab...ob 8 bar Slicks für die Stadt oder die dicken DH Pellen, bis jetzt läuft das Teil bei mir zuverlässig, mehr Pumpe brauchte ich noch nicht...aber mal gucken wie lang die noch hält...


----------



## 122kg (4. Juli 2011)

N Kumpel hatte den Rucksack von Aldi in der Nutzung. Inzwischen löst sich auf einer Seite die Naht komplett auf. Und ein Verschluß im im Arsch. Und wie es halt so ist, hat er den Kassenbon nicht mehr. Naja, wie heißt es doch so schön....wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal!


----------



## CrossX (4. Juli 2011)

Mein Rucksack hält noch. Trotz häufiger Benutzung. 
Bis jetzt kann ich immer noch nix negatives drüber berichten


----------



## Flupsen (9. Juli 2011)

Erfahrungsbericht zur Softshell von Aldi aus dem Frühjahr:

Positiv
Gute Passform bei mir
Halt angenehm warm zwischen 5 und 15 grad 
Waschen macht ihr scheinbar nix 

Negativ
Atmungsaktivität an dem Armen. Hatte die Jacke diese Woche auf dem Weg zur Arbeit das erste mal nur mit einem Kurzarmtrikot an. Das war richtig ekelhaft. Komischerweise am sonstigen Oberkörper nicht.


----------



## Apfailsaft (9. Juli 2011)

Der Rucksack vom Aldi diesen Jahres hält auch noch immer. 
Kollege und ich haben keine Probleme zu vermelden ;-)
Regen, Sonne und Schmutz konnten ihm bisher nichts anhaben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Costas.Fakelaki (9. Juli 2011)

Bei meinem Aldirucksack ist ein Verschluss kaputt gegangen. Außerdem ist der voll unbequem. Und man muss am Träger und Rücken arg schwitzen. Außerdem löst sich eine Naht auf. Ich werde mir im Herbst einen richtigen Rucksack von Vaude kaufen. Ich hab die Nase voll von dieser billigen Chinaware.


----------



## BruciesCardio (9. Juli 2011)

Weiss jemand wann es wieder Angebote gibt?


----------



## Apfailsaft (9. Juli 2011)

Montag gibts im Lidl Fahrradbrillen mit Wechselgläsern und Etui für 3,99 Euro:
http://www.lidl.de/de/Laufmode-die-anzieht-ab-11-07-/CRIVIT-Sportbrille-mit-Wechselglaesern


----------



## Flupsen (9. Juli 2011)

Ah danke für den tip,mal sehen ob ich es am Montag nach Lidl schaffe und werde dann berichten.


----------



## mäcpomm (9. Juli 2011)

Ich habe über die Jahre immer mal wieder eine Lidl / Aldi / Tchibo Brille gehabt und mir in diesem Jahr mal eine Alpina gegönnt und bin begeistert.


----------



## peh (9. Juli 2011)

Apfailsaft schrieb:


> Kollege und ich haben keine Probleme zu vermelden ;-)


Ist ja auch eine Definitionsfrage. Ich habe mir neulich für 50 Euro einen Vaude Cluster Air gekauft und das ist definitiv ein Schnäppchen, selbst wenn man dafür fünf Lidaldi-Säcke kriegt


----------



## Apfailsaft (9. Juli 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Ist ja auch eine Definitionsfrage. Ich habe mir neulich für 50 Euro einen Vaude Cluster Air gekauft und das ist definitiv ein Schnäppchen, selbst wenn man dafür fünf Lidaldi-Säcke kriegt



Da kannst du Recht haben, das kann ich "noch" nicht beurteilen ;-)
Aber Probleme hab ich deshalb trotzdem noch keine mit dem jetzigen ^^


----------



## Ghost72 (9. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe bis jetzt gute Erfahrung mit der Bekleidung von Aldi und Lidl gemacht.Habe selber nicht soviel Geld das ich mir immer das teuerste kaufen kann.Und sollte wohl mal was dabei sein.Was nicht inordnung ist.So bekommt sein Geld zurück.


----------



## NorcoAtomik (10. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe mir Handschuhe (Genauer Name weis ich leider nicht) gekauft.
Und die Handschuhe gingen garnicht.
Erstes mal angehabt, schon gemerkt das sie extrem jucken, damit kann man nicht fahren 
Sicher gibt es mal Sachen die Günstig und Gut sind, trotzdem würd ich dabei aufpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apfailsaft (10. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte dieses Jahr Handschuhe vom Lidl gekauft. 
Zuhause reingeschlüpft, direkt gerissen. Wieder zurückgegeben.
Hab mir dann doch lieber welche von O' Neal gekauft.
Manche Dinge kann man günstig kaufen, manche nicht. Da muss man aufpassen ^^


----------



## Tonymiller (11. Juli 2011)

Hab mir grad die Brille bei LIDL geholt und mein erster Eindruck ist sehr positiv, besteht halt größtenteils aus Plastik sitzt aber trotzdem nicht unbequem bei mir am Kopf. Die Wechselgläser liessen sich nach ein wenig rumprobierne auch super rein und raus machen.
Mal gucken wie sie beim fahren ist.


----------



## Apfailsaft (11. Juli 2011)

War eben ne Tour mit der Lidl Brille fahren.
Hat auch bei holprigen Singletrails gut gehalten.
Sicht war durch die orangenen und klaren Gläser top. Die ganz dunklen hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert. 
Gestell ist wirklich sehr hartes Plastik. Sitzt aber gut!


----------



## Firstkiller (11. Juli 2011)

Hatte mir dieses Jahr die Regenkleidung von Aldi im Frühjahr gekauf und muss sagen für die Leute die jeden Tag bei jedem Wetter fahren ist das Zeug meiner Meinung nach nichts.


----------



## BejayMTB (11. Juli 2011)

Also, ich finde das Aldi zeug durchaus alltagstauglich. Der kleine Rucksack reicht und passt für kurze Touren, die Handschuhe halten bis zur nächsten Aktion und die Trikots sitzen okay und tun was sie sollen. Ebenso die brille. Wenn man nicht gerade Alpen crossed ist das Zeug schon ok. Es hat nicht jeder 3 Räder in Kleinwagen Größenordnung und dann noch Geld um 100 Tacken für ne Shorts hinzulegen. 

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk


----------



## argh (12. Juli 2011)

Sag mal Costas: wo glaubst du, werden denn Deuter und Co gebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flupsen (12. Juli 2011)

Mein Deuter City Light für die Arbeit ist Manufactured in Vietnam 

Brille von Lidl hab ich mir gestern geholt, konnte sie aber noch nicht testen. In Solingen Schützenstraße waren noch genug da.


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juli 2011)

argh schrieb:


> Sag mal Costas: wo glaubst du, werden denn Deuter und Co gebaut?



Costas.*Fake*laki

hui wie originell, auch in seinen anderen Beiträgen strotz er nur so von Überzeugungskraft


----------



## peh (12. Juli 2011)

argh schrieb:


> wo glaubst du, werden denn Deuter und Co gebaut?


Ich habe zwar mit "Stolz" in Bezug auf Deutschland größte Probleme. Aber die Unternehmenskultur von Vaude war der Hauptgrund, warum ich einen Vaude-Rucksack gekauft habe und keinen gleichwertigen Deuter etc.


----------



## Flupsen (12. Juli 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar mit "Stolz" in Bezug auf Deutschland größte Probleme.



Warum? Warum kann man nicht stolz sein ein Deutscher zu sein? Hey wir sind ein großartiges Land.  

Ausserdem nur in Deutschland lässt Vaude auch nicht fertigen


----------



## axisofjustice (12. Juli 2011)

Zum Stolz sein auf ein Land (hä?!?!?) bin ich persönlich zu beschäftigt mit anderen Dingen.  Aber egal. Zum Thema: 

Von LIDL hol ich mir jedes Jahr die Brille. Kostet nicht viel und hält meistens eine kombinierte Ski/Bikesaison lang. Das soll langen.


----------



## bobons (12. Juli 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar mit "Stolz" in Bezug auf Deutschland größte Probleme. Aber die Unternehmenskultur von Vaude war der Hauptgrund, warum ich einen Vaude-Rucksack gekauft habe und keinen gleichwertigen Deuter etc.



Bei Vaude wird das tatsächlich auch gelebt, ein Freund hat dort gearbeitet.

Aber jetzt bitte zurück zum Thema. Ich schaue mir morgen mal die Lidl-Brille an. 
Kann man die anprobieren oder ist die wieder so kugelsicher verpackt wie die letzes Jahr?


----------



## zett78 (12. Juli 2011)

Flupsen schrieb:


> Erfahrungsbericht zur Softshell von Aldi aus dem Frühjahr:
> 
> Positiv
> Gute Passform bei mir
> ...



Meinst du die mit den abzippbaren Ärmeln??
Finde die klasse, mir nur auch irgendwie an den Ärmeln zu warm.
Habe sie in schwarz, hätte sie lieber in Blau/türkis gehabt.
Hat jmd. noch eine übrig????


----------



## Flupsen (12. Juli 2011)

Jepp genau die meine.


----------



## Vlatho_Lenz (12. Juli 2011)

Lidl Brille gestern auf´m Trail getestet. Hält, passt und ist seine 3,99 mehr als wert!


----------



## Flupsen (12. Juli 2011)

Brille selber ist aber sehr gut verpackt im Laden. Test erfolgt von meiner Seite aus wahrscheinlich am Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tigermoeter (13. Juli 2011)

Hab mir dieses Frühjahr im Lidl so ne blaue Radhose gekauft. Glaube es waren so um die 8. Jetzt sind zwei Nähte auf und wahrscheinlich ist die Hose nun futsch...


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juli 2011)

Hättest du 2 gekauft, wäre die Sommersaison für 16Eu abgedeckt gewesen. 
Eine teure Markenhose für das 10-fache (was ja noch nicht mal das Ende der Preisskala bedeutet) müßte demnach 10 Jahre halten, um im reinen Verschleiß mit der Billigware mithalten zu können (von Passform reden wir hier nicht, ist da wie bei Sätteln).
Denjenigen möchte ich sehen, der seine Assos/Gore 10 Jahre stolz durch die Gegend fährt.
Und beim Discounter hast du immer noch die Möglichkeit, das Teil zurückzugeben. Mach das mal beim ach so tollen serviceorientierten Fachhandel mit einer 3 Monate alten Hose, die lachen sich schlapp und verkaufen dir das nächste Teil für 150 Schleifen.


----------



## Tigermoeter (13. Juli 2011)

@ Enrgy

Unrecht hast du sicher nicht. Habe auch zwei gekauft, ne blaue und ne schwarze, aber dann doch lieber die blaue angezogen. Naja jetzt schaue ich mal, ob da mit Nadel und Faden noch was zu retten ist. Ansonsten war ich sehr zufrieden mit der Hose.


----------



## CrossX (13. Juli 2011)

Also bei zwei Billighosen im Jahr würd ich auf lange Zeit lieber ne Markenhose kaufen. 
Erstens kostet nicht jede gute Markenhose 120 Euro, sondern man bekommt auch durchaus für 40 - 60 Euro richtig gute Markensachen im Ausverkauf. 
Die haben dann doch noch ein etwas besseres Polster, sicherlich die schon kurz erwähnte Passform und auch angenehmeres Material.
Und sie hält locker ein paar Jahre. 

Und man schont die Umwelt, indem man nicht über Jahre einen Berg an kurzlebigen Bikehosen anhäuft. 

Meine Aldiradhose hält allerdings noch ohne jegliche Ausfallerscheinungen. Hoffentlich bleibts so


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juli 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Und man schont die Umwelt, indem man nicht über Jahre einen Berg an kurzlebigen Bikehosen anhäuft.



2 Hosen pro Jahr sind kein Berg. Und wegen einer Naht braucht man das Teil auch nicht gleich wegwerfen.
Wenn man dann mal schaut, wieviele der Super-Duper-Klebe-Reifen so pro Jahr und User verballert werden, braucht man sich über die Ökobilanz einer Hose wohl kaum Gedanken machen...


----------



## bobons (13. Juli 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> 2 Hosen pro Jahr sind kein Berg. Und wegen einer Naht braucht man das Teil auch nicht gleich wegwerfen.
> Wenn man dann mal schaut, wieviele der Super-Duper-Klebe-Reifen so pro Jahr und User verballert werden, braucht man sich über die Ökobilanz einer Hose wohl kaum Gedanken machen...



Und wenn man anfängt so zu denken kann man gleich jegliche Ökobilanzierung über Bord werfen, schliesslich kümmern sich die 6 Milliarden ärmeren Menschen einen Sche... um die Umwelt.


----------



## Flatbogard (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,
habe mir vor ca. 3 Monaten bei Tchibo eine kurze Radhose gekauft. Bis jetzt bin ich damit ca. 500 km gefahren und bin eigentlich zufrieden damit. Weiß jemand von euch ob man diese Hose irgendwo nachbestellen kann? 

Gruß,

Frank


----------



## bobons (13. Juli 2011)

Schau mal ob es in Deiner Nähe ein Tchibo Prozente gibt: Filialfinder.
Dort gibt es die alten Sachen aus den Läden, teilweise deutlich reduziert.

Habe mir vorhin auch die Brille für 3,99 Euro von Lidl geholt, sitzt sogar nicht schlecht, es gab ja wieder mal ein halbes Dutzend verschiedene Modelle (Farben, Formen). Endlich eine Brille mit klaren Gläsern für lange Winterabende.


----------



## Flupsen (13. Juli 2011)

Was es gab verschiedene Formen? Vielleicht hätte ich mal besser hinschauen sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tonymiller (13. Juli 2011)

Flupsen schrieb:


> Was es gab verschiedene Formen? Vielleicht hätte ich mal besser hinschauen sollen


----------



## urmel511 (13. Juli 2011)

Flupsen schrieb:


> Was es gab verschiedene Formen? Vielleicht hätte ich mal besser hinschauen sollen



Ja, insgesamt unterschiedliche 4 Modelle  (unter Farbe wählen)

http://www.lidl.de/de/Laufmode-die-anzieht-ab-11-07-/CRIVIT-Sportbrille-mit-Wechselglaesern


----------



## Flupsen (13. Juli 2011)

Bin nach der Arbeit echt nur schnell rein und hab die erste von oben genommen wo die Verpackung noch gut aussah.


----------



## urmel511 (13. Juli 2011)

Hätte ich nicht vorher im Netz gesehen das es 4 Modelle gibt, hätte ich auch nur gegriffen. Hatte 2 unterschiedliche Modelle mitgenommen zum anprobieren. Die haben nämlich auch noch unterschiedlich lange Bügel.

Und als Frau habe ich mit den 13 cm Bügeln immer arge Probleme ... Die blaue sitzt dafür perfekt auf kleinen Köpfen (Bügel ist ca 10,5 cm lang)


----------



## peh (1. August 2011)

Lidl bietet ab 4.8.11 wieder Rucksäcke an. 25l (ziemlich groß also), mit Regenschutz und praktischem Rückennetz.


----------



## leeresblatt (1. August 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Lidl bietet ab 4.8.11 wieder Rucksäcke an. 25l (ziemlich groß also), mit Regenschutz und praktischem Rückennetz.



gabs diese Modell schon mal und gibt es Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (1. August 2011)

Mich interessieren mehr die Softshelljacken. So als günstige Alternative für jeden Tag wenn ich meine gute Jeantex nicht im Schlamm versauen will. 
Aber früher waren die Softshell von Aldi/Lidl eher so das Modell Minisauna. Mal gucken ob die mitlerweile besser sind.


----------



## Tonymiller (1. August 2011)

Weisst du schon wanns die wieder gibt ?


----------



## Flupsen (2. August 2011)

Bei Lidl ab Donnerstag. 

Die letzte von Aldi ist ok recht warm, eher wirklich was für kältere Tage nur an den Armen recht wenig wenig Atmungsaktiv. War bei mir schon oft in der Wäsche und sieht immer noch gut aus.


----------



## Tall1969 (5. August 2011)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> gabs diese Modell schon mal und gibt es Erfahrungen damit?




Hab den Rucksack aus dem letzten Jahr (kam auch im August). Sieht allerdings komplett anders aus, ist auch von Rocktrail (ist die Marke nicht auch bei Decatlon zu bekommen?). Wird wohl ein anderes Model sein....Insofern wirst da kaum Erfahrungsberichte bekommen.
Ein wenig schwer das gute Stueck (meines), aber dafür ordentlich Stauraum und mit der Regenhülle hatte ich auch keine Probleme - funktioniert also.


----------



## leeresblatt (9. August 2011)

danke für die Rückmeldung.

Habe mir das Teil von Lidl geholt, trägt sich sehr angenehm. Hat ein paar Zusatztaschen und Fächer. Vom Netz verspreche ich mir dass der Rücken nicht so nass wird. Mal schauen wie lange der hält.


----------



## Highwayman (21. August 2011)

Am Donnerstag wird wohl der Ansturm wieder losgehen  :


http://www.lidl.de/de/Sportlich-auf-zwei-Raedern-ab-25-08


Werd mir mal den Montageständer anschauen, falls ich nach der Arbeit noch einen bekomm...


----------



## CrossX (21. August 2011)

Ich werd mir mal die Unterhemden angucken. Habe davon das Langarmshirt und das ist wirklich gut, nur etwas warm im Sommer und Herbst.


----------



## mäcpomm (21. August 2011)

In weiß hätte ich gern zugeschlagen.


----------



## xXJojoXx (21. August 2011)

Die Farbe von Unterhemden ist doch eigentlich ziemlich egal ?!


----------



## mäcpomm (21. August 2011)

Ein schwarzes Hemd unter einem weißen Trikot...... sieht Sch... aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (21. August 2011)

Ja okee an weiße Trikots habe ich natürlich nicht gedacht


----------



## Laphroaig10 (21. August 2011)

ich hab so ein Unterhemd vom letzten Jahr, da wars wohl Motorrad Wäsche.
Für das Geld


----------



## DirkL (21. August 2011)

Servus,

also bei uns ist das im Rodgau ab 25.08.11 im Angebot. Schaut doch mal bitte rein und sagt mal ob ihr genau diese Produkte meint!

Währe dankbar wenn ihr was dazu sagen würdet grins, dann kann ich auch zu schlagen. Besonders geht es mir um die Shirts, Hosen und den Montageständer!

Danke


----------



## josij (21. August 2011)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> ich hab so ein Unterhemd vom letzten Jahr, da wars wohl Motorrad Wäsche.
> Für das Geld



So ein Unterhemd habe ich auch. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Einen Unterschied zu meinem Odlo Unterhemd merke ich nicht.


----------



## mäcpomm (21. August 2011)

Ich habe das Hemd in Lang- und Kurzarmversion und bin nach einem Winter / Frühjahr sehr zufrieden.


----------



## DirkL (21. August 2011)

@ Jörg und die sind auch von CRIVIT?


----------



## mäcpomm (22. August 2011)

Ja.


----------



## bonnz (22. August 2011)

Also ich habe von den Unterhemden mittlerweile 5 oder 6 Stück (aus verschiedenen Aktionen) und kann diese für jede Art von Sport echt empfehlen. Sehr angenehm zu tragen, der Körper bleibt warm (auch bei Fahrtwind!) und das Trikot klebt nicht so an der Haut.
Sicherlich sind teurere Markenunterhemden besser, aber bei 7 kann man echt nichts verkehrt machen.

Ich werde mir heute auch mal den Montageständer anschauen, bräuchte ich schon mal.....


----------



## DirkL (22. August 2011)

@bonnz

Danke super Info wie heute Montageständer ist doch erst Do. oder gibt es die bei euch schon früher????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonnz (22. August 2011)

Ne sorry, natürlich gibts den erst Do. War vor lauter Euphorie ganz ungebremst


----------



## DirkL (22. August 2011)

Werde auch Do. mal schauen und wenn er was taugt dann zuschlagen! 
Bericht folgt dannn natürlich.........


----------



## CrossX (22. August 2011)

Der Klemmkopf des Montageständers sieht auf den Fotos aber nicht sonderlich gut aus. Ohne Schnellklemmsystem und komplett aus Plastik. Ob ich dem Teil mein gutes Rad anvertrauen würde??? Ich weiß ja nicht. Für 50 Euro bekommt man im Schlussverkauf schon richtig gute Modelle


----------



## HanzOberlander (23. August 2011)

hab mir den lidl rucksack gekauft(15euro) und bin für das bisschen geld echt zufrieden. Die obere Naht löst sich leicht und sollte demnächst genäht werden, was kein problem darstellt.
Ich finde den Konstruktionsfehler des Rucksacks ganz schön peinlich; wenn man die regenhülle um den Rucksack fummelt, merkt man direkt, dass die Hülle nicht am Rucksack hält, sobald man sich die Tasche auf den Rücken schnallt. 
Ich habe mir einen typischen Klettverschluss an die Regenhülle genäht-basta.
Mit meinen markenrucksäcken kann das lidlding nicht mithalten- sollte es auch nie, für den Preis findet man nirgends einen Rucksack der so günstig ist, den man gerne in den dreck wirft und dort unbeaufsichtigt stunden rumliegen lassen kann und der auch funktional (verstehe leute nicht die bike ohne airgate(rückennetz) fahren) ist.
mfg m


----------



## Zecken-Paule (23. August 2011)

HanzOberlander schrieb:


> hab mir den lidl rucksack gekauft(15euro) und bin für das bisschen geld echt zufrieden. Die obere Naht löst sich leicht und sollte demnächst genäht werden, was kein problem darstellt.
> Ich finde den Konstruktionsfehler des Rucksacks ganz schön peinlich; wenn man die regenhülle um den Rucksack fummelt, merkt man direkt, dass die Hülle nicht am Rucksack hält, sobald man sich die Tasche auf den Rücken schnallt.


 
Naja, an diesen Billigscheiß darf man halt echt keine größeren Erwartungen stellen. Und wer vorher immer eine Plastiktüte zum Bike dabei hatte, ist auf so eine Rucksack-Mißgeburt mal echt stolz.


----------



## CrossX (24. August 2011)

Die Rucksäcke sind wohl mehr für die kleine Hausrunde gedacht und nicht für den Alpencross. Der Dakinenachbau hält bis jetzt ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highwayman (25. August 2011)

Hab mir heut den Montageständer und die Hose geschnappt. Mein erster Eindruck von dem Ständer ist sehr gut für das Geld! Hab zwar mein Bike noch nicht reingehängt, aber sieht schon stabil aus.


Die Hose scheint auch ganz passabel zu sein, nur die Innenhose mit Polster ist ein Witz. Aber die kann man ja problemlos rausnehmen. Für das kleine Geld ganz passabel!


----------



## Colt-Seavers (26. August 2011)

Mein Eindruck: Klamotten wie Montageständer sind genau das wert, was man bezahlt... Große Leistungen kann man nicht erwarten! Zu qualitativ WIRKLICH gutem Zeug merkt man den Unterschied, muss halt jeder für sich selber wissen was er braucht... Als Basics oder Einstieg geht das prima! Aber wenn man sich einmal eingedeckt hat, sollte man doch lieber was Gutes kaufen als 3-4 mal im Jahr bei den Discountern! Für die Feierabendrunde kein Problem, richtig sportlich unterwegs bin ich lieber in gut durchdachten Klamotten...


----------



## Laphroaig10 (26. August 2011)

meine Meinung ist:
Bike Hosen mit Polster, die meisten Trikots etc kann man nicht gebrachen, die Funktions-Unterwäsche ist top, merke da keinen großen Unterschied zu Adidas, Under Armor usw.

bei Werkzeug lasse ich eigentlich auch immer die Finger, aber der Montageständer ist für das Geld nicht verkehrt
noch ein paar Schrauben zum stabilisieren rein, dann sollte das passen

klar, ein Park Tool Montageständer ist in jeder Hinsicht besser, kostet aber auch einiges mehr

muss jeder selbst wissen


----------



## sub-xero (26. August 2011)

Fahrradkleidung vom Discounter habe ich einmal gekauft - NEVER AGAIN! In dem Zeug schwitzt man nicht nur wie verrückt, der Schnitt der Hosen ist auch noch unmöglich. Die Sitzpolster kann man total vergessen, die sind unfömig, so dass es aussieht als würde man eine Windel tragen. Es mag das eine oder andere nützliche Zubehör beim Discounter geben, aber von der Kleidung lasse ich in der Regel die Finger.

Ganz brauchbar finde ich die Speichenreflektoren, die es nächste Woche wieder bei Lidl gibt. Die verwende ich an meiner Stadtschlampe.


----------



## cytrax (26. August 2011)

Hab mir 2 pack socken besorgt die sind echt top


----------



## xXJojoXx (26. August 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Hab mir 2 pack socken besorgt die sind echt top



Warum gibt's die nicht in 49 ?


----------



## mäcpomm (26. August 2011)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Ganz brauchbar finde ich die Speichenreflektoren, die es nächste Woche wieder bei Lidl gibt. Die verwende ich an meiner Stadtschlampe.



Da werde ich auch für den Winter aufrüsten.


----------



## martinos (26. August 2011)

ich hab mir auch den Montageständer online bestellt und der kam pünktlich gestern an.

Gestern Abend auf der Terrasse im Halbdunkel aufgebaut, Fahrrad rangehängt, passt. Das Teil macht für 25 Öcken einen sehr stabilen Eindruck, es wackelt nix, ich glaub das ist ne gute Investition für den Gelegenheitsschrauber.


----------



## DirkL (26. August 2011)

Also ich habe mir den Ständer und die Socken gekauft!
Der Ständer macht für das Geld einen Super Eindruck, habe unsere drei Räder reingehängt. 1* Corratec, 1*Ghost und Kidsbike Garry Fisher. Passen alle sehr gut und Ständer wirk stabil """"für den Preis""""
Die Socken schon getestet 2,5 Std. bei diesem Wetter O.K besonders der Knöchelschutz


----------



## Rincewind79 (26. August 2011)

Was mich immer überrascht, ist der extreme Preisunterschied. Ich hab mir gestern ein Top für 3,99 geholt, normalerweise kosten die 30 Euro und mehr! Dabei hat das Top von Lidl allen möglichen Schnick-Schnack und fühlt sich super an.

Und Craft, Gore und Co. lassen doch auch in Fernost herstellen, warum gleich der 10-fache Preis?

Ich unterstütze lieber lokale/etablierte Firmen, als Billig-Marken, aber ab einer gewissen Preisdifferenz habe ich kein Verständnis mehr. Es ist nur ein wirklich komisches Gefühl mit nem Stapel Klamotten und nem dicken Montage-Ständer an der Kasse zu stehen und nicht mal 50 Euro auszugeben. Mache ich das Selbe beim Stadler, dann sinds 100-150 Euro und das Gekaufte passt problemlos in ne kleine Tüte.

*Allgemeine Frage:*
Welche Hersteller produzieren denn noch in D, oder zumindest in Europa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laphroaig10 (26. August 2011)




----------



## chris4711 (26. August 2011)

Löffler


----------



## Rincewind79 (26. August 2011)

Da ist das Angebot an Fahrradbekleidung sehr übersichtlich, aber danke für den Hinweis! Den Affen kenne ich irgendwo her....

Hat einer ne Ahnung, wo Platzangst und On-One produzieren?


----------



## DirkL (26. August 2011)

O.K aber mal fakto, der Preis ist unschlagbar wenn man ein Hobbybastler ist, ist der Ständer erste Wahl wenn man sein Bike damit reinigen und leichte Wartungsarbeiten machen möchte. Klar sind wir uns einig, Markenprodukte ersetzen wir damit nicht. 

Was die Bekleidung angeht sind nicht schlechter als die vom Aldi sind Namhafte Sportbekleidungshersteller die eine Tochterfirma haben für die günstiger Produziren siehe Craft oder Craine. Denken wir nur an die Lebensmittelüberschüsse die Teilweise bei Aldi oder LIDL auftauchen die dann Bahlsen, Chio, Hohmann, Ültje usw.......

Egal jeder kanns testen und nicht immer alles gleich kaputt reden. 
Tipps ja Meinung ja aber warum schlecht machen, ich für meinen Teil bin mit Gonso komplett ausgestattet im Werksverkauf und habe für absolute Matschfahrten die billigen Sachen an da diese Touren meistens nur so zum rumtoben sind.

Möchte hier keine unruhe stifften, frohes Biken und Bruch frei.....


----------



## chris4711 (26. August 2011)

DirkL schrieb:


> ...Gore ... Werksverkauf ...


Werksverkauf aber nur irgendwo vor Ort u nicht online stimmts?
Ich bräucht' bestimmt noch was


----------



## Dinsdale (26. August 2011)

Weil hier immer darauf abgehoben wird, wo diese Sachen hergestellt werden- schaut euch mal bei Gelegenheit die Doku "Blut, Schweiß und T- Shirts" an. Kommt bestimmt bald mal wieder und im Internet kann man sich das auch ansehen. Macht echt nachdenklich.


----------



## DirkL (26. August 2011)

@chris soory war Gonso sagt mir mein Sohn gerade....

War bei den Schwiegereltern um die Ecke, super Sachen vorallem die Bikeshort mit Triko US40 super. Werde aber nach weiteren Asschau halten, denn die Regejacke Thunder Ã¼berzeugt mich nicht wirklich was man fÃ¼r 109â¬ erwarten sollte. Aber egal, werde mal weiter schauen....


----------



## peh (26. August 2011)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Ganz brauchbar finde ich die Speichenreflektoren, die es nächste Woche wieder bei Lidl gibt.


Die finde ich wiederum unbrauchbar. Tagsüber sind sie eine ästhetsiche Beleidigung, nachts reflektieren sie eher schwach, verglichen etwa mit dem Reflexstreifen eines neuen Marathon Plus, der einfach nur bildhübsch strahlt.


----------



## sub-xero (27. August 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Die finde ich wiederum unbrauchbar. Tagsüber sind sie eine ästhetsiche Beleidigung, nachts reflektieren sie eher schwach, verglichen etwa mit dem Reflexstreifen eines neuen Marathon Plus, der einfach nur bildhübsch strahlt.



Den Reflexstreifen habe ich zusätzlich, ich fahre am Stadtrad den Marathon Plus Tour. Der Reflexstreifen verdreckt aber auch schnell. Man muss beides, Reifen und Speichenreflektoren, ab und zu abwaschen. Dann relfektieren sie auch schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highwayman (27. August 2011)

Hab heut mal die Hose auf meiner kleinen Hausrunde getestet. Die Innenhose fliegt raus!! Das Sitzpolster ist viel zu weit vorne, da sitzt man garnicht mehr drauf! Aber der Rest ist ok für das Geld.


----------



## twelvepack (28. August 2011)

Die Hose vom letzten Jahr (ich denke identisch zu der von diesem Jahr) nutze ich für den Weg zur Arbeit (ohne Innenhose) (11 km  einfache Strecke) - die möchte ich nicht in Büroklamotten fahren, und in einer engen Radhose mag ich mich im Fahrstuhl auch nicht so gerne zeigen (radelnde Knackwurst). Auch manchmal für eine Familienradtour, die richtige Radklamotten unterfordern würde. Dafür ist die ganz gut. Aber kostete die nicht letztes Jahr 12,99 oder so? Dieses Jahr 17.99.

Die Helme (habe ich letzes Jahr 2 gekauft) überzeugen nicht komplett. Das Teil hinten durch das die Riemen laufen besteht aus zwei Teilen, die irgendwie aufeinandergeklippt sind, und das ging im Nullkommanix auseinander - kann man aber (z.B. mit 2K-Kleber) reparieren. Beim Modell von diesem Jahr wirkt es besser.
Bei einer Brille sind mir die "Nasenschoner" abgegangen.
Die Unterwäsche finde ich klasse. Das Langarmtrikot - mal sehen.


----------



## Spatz79 (29. August 2011)

Taugt der Pulsmesser vom Aldi was?


----------



## ZJGuy (29. August 2011)

Die Funktionsunterwäsche von Lidl ist wie die vom letzten Jahr TOP.

Gerade noch ein Kurzarm in XL ergattert. Die Träger sind diesmal sogar noch breiter. Perfekt!

Eine der wenigen Sachen, die wirklich rundum un ohne aber zu empfehlen sind.

Den guten Radhelm, den Lidl im Sommer für 29 verkauft hat (als "Luxusversion") gibts leider nicht mehr. Der ist wirklich gut, sogar mit zweitem separatem Inlet. Schade.


----------



## DirkL (29. August 2011)

@Spatz 79 mhhh wie soll ich das sagen also es gibt ja ähm äh.....

Also klartext ich laufe seit vielen Jahren mir den Produkten von Polar! Fakt ist ich habe alles ausprobiert von 10 bis 100, na was meinst Du ja ich bin bei einem Herzfrequenzmesser von Polar Hängengeblieben den wichtig ist das die Uhr auch unerfahrenen hilft sprich:

Du legst sie an bringst Dich in den Ruhezustand und Knopf drücken, Uhr registriert Deinen Ruhepuls dann gibst Du Größe, Gewicht, Alter ein. Nun berechnet die Uhr automatisch einen max. Puls der von Dir eingehalten werden sollte da Du ansonsten Übersäuerst, Uhr speichert Deine Erfolge und ändert dann Deine HF.
Ergo wenn Du überwachen willst wie Deine Leistung sich steigert dann hole Dir was vernünftiges. Wenn nur neugierig dann reicht ALDI.


----------



## ZJGuy (29. August 2011)

DirkL schrieb:


> Wenn nur neugierig dann reicht ALDI.



Sehe ich genauso.


Ich habe mir (weil auch neugierig) vor 4 - 5 Jahren die Pulsuhr plus Brustgurt im Sonderabverkauf bei Aldi für 5.99 geholt.

Reicht mir bis heute vollständig aus, da ich diese eh nur ab und zu nutze. Vorteil bei der Aldi Uhr ist sogar, das du dir bei der Uhr und dem Brustgurt die Batterie selbst wechseln kannst.

Das war bei meinem ersten Polar nicht der Fall. Einschicken zum Batteriewechsel hiess hier das Zauberwort. Leider ...

Aber wie gesagt, ich nutze die HF Messung nur noch selten, meistens nur bei Saisonbeginn.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirkL (29. August 2011)

Jepp daran habe ich natürlich nicht gedacht muß ich Dir recht geben Batteriewechsel ist ein ganz wichtiger Punkt und die Hygiene auch ob der Wasserdicht ist und Du ihn gut reinigen kannst ansonsten, gebe ich ZJGuy vollkommen recht und noch eins CRANE steht für gute Produkte...

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## peh (29. August 2011)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Den guten Radhelm, den Lidl im Sommer fÃ¼r 29â¬ verkauft hat (als "Luxusversion") gibts leider nicht mehr.


Na, mach den nicht noch teurer als er war, 24,99 Euro reichten.


ZJGuy schrieb:


> Der ist wirklich gut, sogar mit zweitem separatem Inlet.


Ich habe diesen "guten Radhelm" gekauft und mich im Nachhinein geÃ¤rgert. Es gab kurz darauf u.a. bei Tchibo welche, die gÃ¼nstiger und besser waren.

Was mich an dem Lidl-Ding vor allem stÃ¶rt, ist der unbequeme, schlecht einzustellende Riemen. Das ist bei zig anderen Helmen (auch bei dem Tchibo-Teil) besser gelÃ¶st.

Aber keine Sorge, ich wundere mich nicht, dass ich nur Discounter-QualitÃ¤t erhalten habe, obwohl der Discounter mir doch einen "High-End-Profi-Fahrradhelm" verkauft hat:


"ultraleicht"
"mit hoher StabilitÃ¤t und HitzebestÃ¤ndigkeit"
"effektives 19-Kanal-Ventilationssystem mit extra groÃen LufteinlÃ¤ssen"
"windkanalgetestet"
"optimale Passform und hÃ¶chste anatomische FunktionalitÃ¤t"
"innovative Ultra-Fresh-Technologie"
"aerodynamisches Helmschild"
Der Helmschild (nicht "das" Schild, Lidl) ist tatsÃ¤chlich klasse, besser als ne Basecap.


----------



## Schildbürger (29. August 2011)

Das kann dir auch bei teuren Produkten passieren. Als ich einen neuen Helm kaufen wollte, habe ich etliche Modelle bei verschieden Händlern anprobiert.
Auch bei den "richtig teuren" Helmen gab es viel die mir >nicht< passten.
Gekauft habe ich bei einem Händler.

Warum bringt ihr die Sachen nicht einfach zurück wenn sie nicht passen oder einem nicht gefallen?
Das geht doch absolut problemlos. 
Eine "billige" Hose mit einem defekten Reißverschluß habe ich nach einigen Monaten umgetauscht und das Geld zurückbekommen.


----------



## motorsportfreak (29. August 2011)

Am 5.9.11 gibt es wieder Herbst Radlersachen bei Aldi-Süd!

Windichtes Unterhemd und lange winddichte Radhosen sind pflicht! Hab diese je einmal und bin top zufrieden!

Dann je zweimal!


----------



## CrossX (29. August 2011)

Ich hab mir vor zwei Jahren ein Unterhemd von Aldi gekauft mit winddichter Einlage, das war nicht sehr überzeugend. 
Die Vorderseite fühlt sich an wie Kunststoff und man schwitzt derbe drunter. Passform ist eher schlecht, zu geschnitten und für den Herbst zu kurz(rutscht aus der Hose).
Wenn die neuen Modelle ähnlich sind, würd ich sie sofort zurück bringen.


----------



## bobons (29. August 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor zwei Jahren ein Unterhemd von Aldi gekauft mit winddichter Einlage, das war nicht sehr überzeugend.
> Die Vorderseite fühlt sich an wie Kunststoff und man schwitzt derbe drunter. Passform ist eher schlecht, zu geschnitten und für den Herbst zu kurz(rutscht aus der Hose).
> Wenn die neuen Modelle ähnlich sind, würd ich sie sofort zurück bringen.



Das unterschreibe ich genau so wie es da steht. 
Die Hose habe ich letztes Jahr gekauft (sah genau so aus) der Reissverschluss unten ist beim 3 mal Anziehen einfach abgerissen, natürlich hatte ich den Kassenzettel nicht mehr, obwohl ich sonst von jedem Quatsch die Rechnung aufbewahre, blöder Murphy.

Die Socken finde ich spitze, werde mir wieder 2 Paar holen, die sind auch zum Joggen und Wandern gut.


----------



## 122kg (29. August 2011)

Ich habe mir letzte Jahr ne Aldi-Bikehose gegönnt. Normalerweise finde ich nie ne Hose, in die mein fetter Arsch passt. Aber siehe da, die Aldi-Buchse passt.  Es scheint, dass ich zu der Zielgruppe von Aldi gehöre. 



P.S. Die Qualität ist allerdings kacke. Das Polster ist wie ne Windel. Und die Nähte gehen auf.


----------



## axisofjustice (29. August 2011)

Kaufe regelmäßig Socken, Unterhemden und die Sport-Brille bei Lidl. Und am Wörtchen "regelmäßig" sieht man ja bereits, dass die Dinger alle nicht für die Ewigkeit geschaffen wurden. Ein Jahr Ski und Bike und dann wird neu gekauft. Rentiert sich auf jeden Fall - ich bin auch mit der Qualität sehr zufrieden.


----------



## CrossX (29. August 2011)

Socken kaufe ich nur noch bei Decathlon. Die Laufsocken kosten 3 Euro 3 Paar, die passen super und halten ewig. Da kommt kein Discounter mit.


----------



## Tomibrue (29. August 2011)

Jep, die sind klasse. Da stimmt Preis/Leistung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirkL (29. August 2011)

Nabend,

welche genau meint ihr denn. Auf der Seite finde ich von 3,50 - 8,00 sagt doch mal welches Modell und evtl Name Artikelnummer....

Danke


----------



## CrossX (29. August 2011)

Jo die scheinen die Preise angezogen zu haben. Hab letzten Monat noch 3 Euro bezahlt. 
http://www.decathlon.de/laufsocken-herren-herren-laufsocken-50-3er-pack-id_MAN_11621_8038107.html


----------



## peh (29. August 2011)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Auch bei den "richtig teuren" Helmen gab es viel die mir >nicht< passten.


Von Passen war ja nicht die Rede, sondern von einem Riemen, bei dem offensichtlich nicht berücksichtigt wurde, dass er unters Kinn drückt, dort also bequem sein sollte.


Schildbürger schrieb:


> Warum bringt ihr die Sachen nicht einfach zurück wenn sie nicht passen oder einem nicht gefallen?


Ich kann da nur für mich sprechen:

1. Ist mein erster Helm, konnte ihn also schwer einschätzen.
2. Erstverwendung fand fast drei Monate nach dem Kauf statt.
3. Ich hol den Helm nur für Veranstaltungen mit Helmpflicht aus der Kammer. Dafür reicht er.

Für 25 Euro ist der Helm ja auch okay. Aber ein "guter Helm"? Eher nicht.


----------



## zett78 (31. August 2011)

Finde den Montageständer vom LIDL für 24,99 EUR echt Klasse.
Hatte am Montag schon 2h mein HPC drin und bin echt begeistert.


----------



## ZJGuy (31. August 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Von Passen war ja nicht die Rede, sondern von einem Riemen, bei dem offensichtlich nicht berücksichtigt wurde, dass er unters Kinn drückt, dort also bequem sein sollte.
> 
> Ich kann da nur für mich sprechen:
> 
> ...



Klar, Geschmack und Passgenauigkeit ist immer subjektiv.

Aber - ich habe auch 2 Markenmodelle (Bell & Giro), die ziehe ich aber mittlerweile nicht mehr an da der Lidl Helm die bessere "Anpassungsfähigkeit" hat.

Und da ich den Helm täglich nutze (niemals Ohne!), sammelt sich da schon einiges an Schweiss in dem Inlet. Somit schön wenn man dieses komplett tauschen und das verschwitze mit in die Waschmaschine geben kann.

Meine Helme tausche ich spätestens alle 2 Jahre. Da macht es sich schon bemerkbar, ob du jedesmal 150 oder 25 Euronen hinblätterst ...

Wie gesagt, Anpassungsschwierigkeiten habe ich keine. Liegt aber wahrscheinlich an meinem Eier - Glatzkopf, für diesen scheint der Lidl Helm wie geschaffen zu sein. Und der Riemen - na, den kann man doch einstellen, oder?


Da dies deine erster Helm ist, wird es für dich auch sicherlich nicht einfach sein Vergleiche anzustellen .....

Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das ein Hersteller nur für Aldi und Lidl spezielle Helme anfertigt. Das sind (so die Erfahrung der letzten Jahre) durchaus Markenhelme, die nur ein anderes Label und Preisschild tragen ... 

Gruss


----------



## drakohla (31. August 2011)

Aldi-Süd zieht nach bei Winter Fahrradklamotten:

http://aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/angebote_ab_mo-05kw3611.htm


----------



## mephir (31. August 2011)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit den arm- und beinlingen von aldi? ist ja unschlagbar günstig. alle 4 Teile für 13 euro. Sonst kosten 2 ja schon 35


----------



## mäcpomm (31. August 2011)

Ich sehe die Teile zum 1. Mal bei Aldi & Co. 
Wird wie immer sein. Für den Preis OK. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## 122kg (31. August 2011)

Bei KiK gibt es Herrenjeans für 12,99:

http://www.kik-textilien.com/angebote/

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, welcher Hersteller da dahinter steckt? Mir sieht das ja vedammt nach Calvin Klein aus!!!!111


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (31. August 2011)

Hier geht es um Aldi und Lidl. Für KiK bitte einen neuen Thread eröffnen! Sonst kommen die ganzen Spammer durcheinander 

Arm+Beinlinge sind neu, brauche ich aber nicht. Überschuhe hab ich noch 3 Paar von den letzten Aktionen. Rest wie gehabt, Preise ziehen allerdings an. Und diesmal keine lange Hose mit Trägern. Bei den Jacken wie immer darauf achten, ob es rundrum  Softshell ist oder nicht, so wie die letzten Male. Dann kann man das für wirkliche Wintertemperaturen vergessen, es zieht hinten überall rein.


----------



## Bikeschreck (1. September 2011)

drakohla schrieb:


> Aldi-Süd zieht nach bei Winter Fahrradklamotten:
> 
> http://aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/angebote_ab_mo-05kw3611.htm



Für richtig kalte Temperaturen (unter - 5°C) taugen die Jacken nix, da muss man noch was drüber ziehen. Durch die Windstopperfunktion vorn sind sie bei dem Preis allemal okay, ich fahre ja auch im Winter damit zur Arbeit-falsch, ich fahre mit dem Bike, und trage die Jacke. Sollte es aber kälter als 0°C sein, wechsle ich auf eine Softshell von Vaude, welche komischerweise aus dickerem Material ist, die lässt gar nix durch.
An den Hosen gefällt mir die Windstopperfunktion im Kniebereich, die tut meinem Knie wirklich gut. Was aber nervt, ist das Sitzpolster, da mein Poppes nicht drauf passt. Ich wollte es mal raustrennen, doch hatte ich Angst, dass sich dann alle Nähte verabschieden und der Hintern kalt wird.

Vielleicht sollte ich bei Aldi noch ein paar Chips-Tüten ordern, dann passt eventuell alles wieder.
Zu den Arm- und Beinlingen kann ich leider auch nichts sagen. Die Handschuhe passen mir auch nicht richtig, doch ab und zu ziehe ich sie an, wegen den kalten Fingern! Die richtig dicken Winterhandschuhe sind mir bei Plusgraden zu warm, also muss Aldi herhalten.


----------



## Mattulla (2. September 2011)

122kg schrieb:


> Bei KiK gibt es Herrenjeans für 12,99:
> 
> http://www.kik-textilien.com/angebote/
> 
> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, welcher Hersteller da dahinter steckt? Mir sieht das ja vedammt nach Calvin Klein aus!!!!111


----------



## HanzOberlander (2. September 2011)

kann den lidl montageständer wärmstens empfehlen. sehr solide konstruktion.bernie und ert lassen grüssen^^


----------



## bonnz (2. September 2011)

dito

Steht wirklich gut da und nix wackelt.


----------



## itsadream (3. September 2011)

mephir schrieb:


> hat jemand erfahrungen mit den arm- und beinlingen von aldi? ist ja unschlagbar günstig. alle 4 Teile für 13 euro. Sonst kosten 2 ja schon 35



Nein.
als Set jeweils 2 Teile 13 euro

Alle 4 Teile für 26 euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeto (3. September 2011)

Die Unterwaesche ist wirklich brauchbar, der Rest, naja - muss jeder fuer sich selbst wissen


----------



## mbcupra (3. September 2011)

Moin,
also ich habe mir von Lidl die Zip-Hose gekauft und finde die echt spitze. Sitzt bequem und die Innenhose geht auch. Es gibt zwar was besseres, aber für den Preis Top. Wenn ich mal Lust auf grobes BIken habe, oder wenn das Wetter nicht so mitspielt, versaue ich mir wenigstens nicht die `guten´Sachen. Das Funtionshemd ist absolut klasse. Es sitzt angenehn und erfüllt seinen Zweck.
Den Bikeständer habe ich mir erst gar nicht gekauft, da die Klemmung von 25-40mm für mich Spielzeug ist. Da bekomme ich ja grad meinen Lenker rein, aber nicht meine Rahmen. Ich habe in der Garage eine Eigenkonstruktion, die günstiger, praktischer und stabiler ist und in der die Bikes immer eingehängt sind. 
Mein Fazit: Im großen und ganzen sind die Lidl Sachen schon OK.


----------



## s4shhh (3. September 2011)

HanzOberlander schrieb:


> kann den lidl montageständer wärmstens empfehlen. sehr solide konstruktion.bernie und ert lassen grüssen^^


habe gestern noch einen bei unserem Penny bekommen, TOP


----------



## CrossX (3. September 2011)

Hab mir heute noch ein Unterhemd von Lidl geholt. Sitzt wirklich sehr gut, und die Qualität ist wie gewohnt gut. 
Da standen auch noch ettliche Montageständer rum. Also wer noch einen braucht muss sich nicht beeilen.


----------



## Limes_x (3. September 2011)

Hi!
Also ich hab mir gleich mal den luftgepolsterten Deluxe Sattel an meine Reverb geschraubt, Megageil! Fühlt sich an wie 250mm Federweg hinten.
Ehrlich Megageil!

Finde auch der Montageständer ist unschlagbar für den Preis und ich häng ja auch nicht 20 Räder am Tag rein. Genau das richtige für zu Hause.
Hose finde ich auch ok, Innenhosen nehme ich sowieso die von Trigema, sitzen besser.

Grüsse aus FfM


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (5. September 2011)

Komme gerade vom Aldi...weil meine Freundin auch was später arbeiten muss, sind wir pünktlich um 8 Uhr dagewesen...man man man ich kann euch sagen die Menschheit hat sie nicht mehr alle...die stürzen sich selbst bei Radklamotten darauf wie die Geier...einfach teile nehmen und in den Einkaufswagen schmeißen...man muss aber auch sagen, dass bei uns sehr wenig da war...auch kaum Auswahl an Größen.

aber jetzt zum Fazit... habe mir ein Herbsttrikot geholt...das finde ich doch recht gut...passt super und fühlt sich für kältere Tage doch sehr gut an...werde ich an kalten Tagen aber erst wirklich merken...habe mir dann noch eine Herbsthose geholt...Polster weniger gut wie zu erwarten...aber ich denke für den Preis okay...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (5. September 2011)

Ist das echt immer noch so mit dem Andrang??? Das Zeug gibts doch "alle Jahre wieder"... Die Hose hält bei mir seit mindestens 2 Jahren und laut Beschreibung dieser Hose müsste sie fast baugleich mit den Vorgängern sein und sogar für kältere Bedingungen geeignet sein. Die Handschuhe haben sogar die gleichen Farben wie jedes Jahr. Das Trikot ist fürs Geld in Ordnung...

...was ich bei Aldi übel im Vergleich zu den Lidl Sachen finde, sind die Unterhemden. Der Lidl-Krempel mit den verschiedenen "Klimazonen" ist fürs gleiche Geld um Längen besser und hat sich sogar bei nem 24-Stundenrennen letztens bewährt. Trägt sich auch viel besser als das Aldi Zeug.


----------



## multiMonochrom (5. September 2011)

Ich war heute auch mal wieder bei Aldi (Süd).

Angeboten wird u.a. ein Set bestehend aus Mütze & Überschuh. Ich habe mir dieses Set letztes Jahr gekauft (da waren auch die jetzt seperat verkauften Handschuhe noch dabei).

Die Mütze & Handschuhe tuen ihren Dienst, vor allem die Handschuhe sind sehr gut gefüttert. Die Überschuhe allerdings haben schon nach kurzer Zeit am Reißverschluß ihren Dienst versagt.



> TaT-2-Junkie
> ... habe mir ein Herbsttrikot geholt...das finde ich doch recht gut...passt super und fühlt sich für kältere Tage doch sehr gut an...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Spirit46 (5. September 2011)

ich war heute früh um 8 Uhr auch bei Aldi um meinen Bestand an Radklamotten zu erweietern. 
ich habe die Saison 2011 nur Aldi und Lidl Klamotten benutz und nicht gerade geschont (nach jeder Biketour in die Waschmaschine und in Trockner) ... die Quallität ist wirklich gut drum habe ich mir jetzt für den Herbst -Winter wieder Klamotten geholt.
Was man beachten sollte die Ware fällt größenmassig etwas klein aus
( ich habe normal Größe 50 brauch aber bei den Aldiklamotten Größe 52 sonst sind die Ärmel der Jacke ein bissl zu kurz) aber das Problem habe ich letztes Jahr schon gelernt.


----------



## Flupsen (5. September 2011)

Hab auch bzw. meine Frau hat für mich beid er langen Hose zugeschlagen. Mal sehen wie die Passform sit. Die Hosen im Frühjahr gingen bei mir garnicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (5. September 2011)

Hehe, heute Mittagspause alles wech was Sinn macht -> Armlinge / Beinlinge / Signaljacke in 54/52... in 2 Wochen könnt ihr für eure Kinder Signaljacken kaufen für 7 EUR  Ausser in 54 passt Aldi Normaluser in nichts rein


----------



## M_on_Centurion (5. September 2011)

Ich habe mir für den Weg zur Arbeit die Softshelljacke gekauft. Mal schauen, wie die sich macht.


----------



## xXJojoXx (5. September 2011)

Ich hab mir Handschuhe und Trikot zugelegt:
Handschuhe:
Am Daumen zu eng und auch sonst keine tolle Passformen aber für den Schulweg reicht's !
Trikot: sehr schön ! Fühlt sich gut an, auch wenn es alditypisch sehr weit ausfällt.


----------



## drakohla (5. September 2011)

Hehe, ich finds ganz gut, dass die Trikots etwas weiter geschnitten sind, mir passen die üblichen Hersteller leider gar nicht.
Endlich habe ich ein Langarm gefunden, was gerade so passt, damit meinem Abspeckplan im Herbst nichts entgegensteht


----------



## drexsack (5. September 2011)

Gibts die aktuell bei Aldi Nord oder Süd, auf der Nord HP finde ich nix?


----------



## xXJojoXx (5. September 2011)

Nur bei Aldi Süd...


----------



## blutbuche (5. September 2011)

hab mir ne grün - graue regen jacke geholt - wenn nicht fürs bken , langt es , um sie  zum hunde gassi gang anzuzieh´n


----------



## zack99 (6. September 2011)

Habe mir die Arm-/ Beinlinge in Größe L/XL geholt.
Obwohl ich sonst mit Größe L klarkomme ist es mir diesmal zu groß.
Falls jemand das Set in S/M hat und es zu klein ist würde ich gerne tauschen.
Sonst bringe ich es morgen zurück.
Leider sind bei uns die Arm-/Beinlinge komplett vergriffen.

Schon getauscht in anderer Stadt.


----------



## Flupsen (6. September 2011)

Hose in 52 gestern abend probiert, passt. Polster passt diesmal genau, nicht so wie bei der Hose iM Frühjahr, wo das Polster viel zu groß war. Top.

Hoffe trotzdem das der Herbst noch was auf sich warten lässt und man weiter mit kurzen Hosen rocken kann.

Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stibbons (6. September 2011)

Ich habe bei der Hose, den langen Trikots, dem Mützen/Überschuh-Set und den Handschuhen zugeschlagen, nachdem letztes Jahr im Herbst der ganze Radl-Kram nach jedem fahren in die Wäsche musste.

Das Polster der Hose ist etwas "voluminöser" als ein Vergleichspolster von Gore, könnte aber gut gehen. Die Handschuhe passen (für meine Flossen) recht gut und wirken recht warm, die Trikots machen auch einen guten Eindruck. Die Mütze (in L) kriege ich gut über die Birne, da ich eh immer mit heißem Kopf unterwegs bin sollte das auch passen.

Zumindest vom Ersteindruck machen die Sachen einen guten Eindruck und beim Preis kann man auch nichts sagen (zwei lange Trikots, Hose, Handschuhe, Mütze+Überschuhe und Speichenreflektoren für ~60). Wenn das Zeug eine Saison durchhält bin ich schon zufrieden, alles andere ist Bonus - danach werden die verschlissenen Sachen gegen höherwertigen Kram ausgetauscht.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (6. September 2011)

Kurze Hose fahre ich eh immer sehr lange...solang es nicht regnet...obenrum wird es bei mir schneller mal länger in Klamottensicht...

aus dem Grund wird die Aldi Hose für den Herbst auch bei mir reichen...für den Winter werde ich mir aber eine vernünftige holen.


----------



## Bikeschreck (6. September 2011)

Stibbons schrieb:


> Wenn das Zeug eine Saison durchhält bin ich schon zufrieden, alles andere ist Bonus - danach werden die verschlissenen Sachen gegen höherwertigen Kram ausgetauscht.



Normal halten die Klamotten schon länger. Ich habe heute morgen die Jacke des letzten Jahres wieder ausgekramt, da wir nur noch 8°C hatten. Sie war wieder richtig angenehm zu tragen. 
Zum auf Arbeit radeln reichen die Sachen auf jeden Fall, und der Preis ist ja auch ein Witz!


----------



## Toxic_Lab (6. September 2011)

Bin ich denn der Einzige, dem die Regenjacke in Neongelb nicht passt?

Am Bauch zu weit (und da bin ich nicht wirklich mager) und an den Schultern zu eng (wenn man die Arme nach vorne hat).


----------



## urmel511 (6. September 2011)

Also mir als Frau passt das Herrenmodell der Regenjacke perfekt  nun kann ich endlich meine 25 Jahre alte Regenkombi (Jacke und Hose) entsorgen.


----------



## Stibbons (6. September 2011)

Heute hab ich das lange Trikot bei 12°-13° eineinhalb Stunden  probegefahren (sonst nur eine Träger-Radhose und einen Rucksack obenrum an) - passte ganz gut, wenn's kälter wird muss mindestens eine Weste drüber, sonst kühlt man aus, etwas wärmer ginge das auch noch. Der Tragekomfort ist ziemlich gut und auch der Müffelfaktor nach den eineinhalb Stunden hielt sich in Grenzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (6. September 2011)

habe leider nur noch ein Trikot in 54 bekommen, aber das ist mir zu klein

Brauche 56..aber die waren alle weg!

Nächstes Mal stehe ich morgens um 8 auf der Matte


----------



## harthinterteil (7. September 2011)

Bei uns waren heute noch Haufen Sachen zu haben. Habe mich komplett eingedeckt. Da ich schon einige Jahre nicht mehr gefahren bin, hatte ich für die Übergangszeit keine Rad-Klamotten.
Die Regenjacke ist in der Tat bei mir obenrum etwas eng bei der selben Größe, wie die anderen Oberteile. Liegt aber evtl. daran, dass die Jacke und das Trikot aus flexiblem Material sind und die Regenjacke nicht. Bin halt etwas "kompakt" gebaut  Werde evtl. morgen umtauschen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. September 2011)

Also bei einem meiner Aldis war gestern auch noch reichlich an Regenjacken da-alle Größen. Wenn ich nicht zwischenzeitlich noch paar andere Regenjacken gekauft hätte (und die alten Goretex aus den 90gern hab ich auch noch), dann hätte ich die Regenjacke sofort genommen. Sah für 20 Euro extrem wertig aus. Wenn sie dann wirklich noch fast 100% dicht ist, hat man mit Sicherheit nichts falsch gemacht.


----------



## MrFaker (7. September 2011)

DirkL schrieb:


> Du legst sie an bringst Dich in den Ruhezustand und Knopf drücken, Uhr registriert Deinen Ruhepuls dann gibst Du Größe, Gewicht, Alter ein. Nun berechnet die Uhr automatisch einen max. Puls der von Dir eingehalten werden sollte da Du ansonsten Übersäuerst, Uhr speichert Deine Erfolge und ändert dann Deine HF.



verstehe ich nicht so ganz, woher will denn die uhr den max-puls wissen? jeder mensch ist trotz gleichem gewicht, größe und alter und was es sonst noch gibt total verschieden.

und nur weil man den nicht einhält, übersäuert man? schonmal gehört dass die pulsfrequenz träge reagiert und des unbrauchbar ist?

wieso ändert die uhr die herzfrequenz, wieso sollte die sich denn ändern?! 

naja, also mir ist das ganze nicht so schlüssig.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. September 2011)

ich glaub, da ist wirklich noch reichlich theoretische Nachhilfe in Trainingslehre notwendig....und ich gebe sehr zu bedenken, dass jemand, der sooo wenig Ahnung hat und eventuell völlig untrainiert ist, auf eigene Faust seinen individuellen Maximalpuls alleine bestimmt!!! AUFPASSEN!!!

Nur so am Rande: die maximal erreichbare HF ist kein Indikator für einen Fitnesszustand, sondern eine völlig individuelle Größe (Hochpulser, Niedrigpulser....) 

Diese mit einer Faustformel zu errechnen (220-Alter (und eventuell -10%) etc.) ist immer nur ein Näherungswert...

hier mal der erste google-Treffer, falls wirklich einer nach Kauf der Uhr längerfristig HF-gesteuertes Training machen will..:

http://www.fitnesserfolg.de/ausdauer/berechnung_maximale_herzfrequenz_trainingspulsfrequenz.php


----------



## harthinterteil (7. September 2011)

So, habe die Regenjacke Größe 50 gegen 52 getauscht. Ist immernoch etwas eng obenrum, aber werde sie behalten. Größe 54 gab es leider nicht mehr. Dabei passen mir eigentlich immer Sachen in Größe 50.


----------



## bobons (8. September 2011)

Ich habe gestern 2 Jacken in 48 und 50 anprobiert und gleich eine Frau beraten die im Auftrag eine Jacke kaufen sollte.

*Bevor ich eine Jacke kaufe: Ist schon mal jemand damit gefahren und kann was zur Wasserdichtheit und "Atmungsaktivität" sagen? *
Ich bin gestern mit einer alten Regenjacke relativ schnell ins Büro gefahren und war klatschnass vom Schwitzen, nicht vom Regen.
Als Nachteil empfinde ich schon mal die fehlende Kapuze, ich ziehe mir bei Starkregen die Kapuze über den Helm.


----------



## Grizzly71 (10. September 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern mit einer alten Regenjacke relativ schnell ins Büro gefahren und war klatschnass vom Schwitzen, nicht vom Regen.



Hat es denn zusätzlich geregnet oder nicht?
Wenn's trocken ist oder nur leicht tröpfelt wäre vielleicht ein Softshell sinnvoller weil die sicher wesentlich atmungsaktiver ist.


----------



## mäcpomm (10. September 2011)

Soweit ich weis funktionieren nur richtig teure Regenjacken. Wenn überhaupt.
Wenn es trocken ist oder leicht tröpfelt fahre ich ohne Jacke und "trockne" im Fahrtwind wieder.

Andere Baustelle.

Ich habe aus dem ALDI-Süd Angebot noch je ein Set Arm- und Beinlinge und Überschuhe / Mütze in OVP anzubieten. 
Hatte die Sachen für jemanden mitgebracht und seine Fraun hatte auch welche eingekauft.

Zusammen für 30,- inkl. Versand.


----------



## bobons (10. September 2011)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Hat es denn zusätzlich geregnet oder nicht?
> Wenn's trocken ist oder nur leicht tröpfelt wäre vielleicht ein Softshell sinnvoller weil die sicher wesentlich atmungsaktiver ist.



Es hat so stark geregnet dass meine Regenhose ("5000 mm WS", seit 1 Jahr und ~1200 km dicht) versagt hat, womit ich gleich beim Thema wäre: Beim Tchibo Discount (Suche nach Tchibo Prozente + Stadtname bei Google Maps) gibt es zurzeit Regenhosen für 9 Euro, sehen passabel aus und werden garantiert wieder ausverkauft sein sobald es häufiger regnet. Nicht am Gesäß verstärkt, sind aber auch nicht explizit zum Biken gedacht.

Dass ich bei Trockenheit mit einer Nicht-Regenjacke schwitzfreier fahre ist mir klar, für eine Regenjacke die ich immer tragen müßte ich aber ca. das 10-fache der Aldi-Jacke bezahlen.

Ist denn nun schon mal jemand mit der Aldi-Jacke gefahren oder habt ihr sie auch alle nur mal angeschaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (10. September 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> Ist denn nun schon mal jemand mit der Aldi-Jacke gefahren oder habt ihr sie auch alle nur mal angeschaut?



ich schau immer nur und bin froh das ich nicht 2x pro Jahr auf's neue ausprobieren muss. Da ich das ganze Jahr zur Arbeit radle gebe ich für Regenzeug lieber mehr aus.


----------



## Menuett (13. September 2011)

Hallo,
hoffe ich werde nicht direkt verklagt wenn es sich hier nicht um Aldi oder Lidl handelt  Geht hier um Norma, und ist ja schließlich auch ein Discounter, die haben ab Montag ne Funktionsjacke im Angebot, und wollte mal fragen was man davon so halten kann.... Hier mal der Link: http://www.norma-online.de/_a_/_ang..._unser-freiraum_/_detailansicht-110919-34984_

Vielleicht gibts ja Leute die eine ähnliche Jacke aus dem letzten Jahr oder so besitzen...


----------



## CrossX (13. September 2011)

Für das Geld würde ich lieber noch ein wenig drauflegen und ne reduzierte Markenjacke holen. 3000mm Wassersäule sind jetzt nicht besonders viel.

Gerade jetzt im Herbst werden viele Modelle der Sommersaison für nen guten Kurs vertickt weil die Lager leer sein müssen für die Winterkleidung.


----------



## Enrgy (13. September 2011)

Sehe ich auch so, wenn man nicht unbedingt Kragen und viele Taschen braucht, viel zu teuer. Hier was echt gutes für kleine Mark


----------



## CrossX (13. September 2011)

Außerdem viel zu dick zum biken. Ich fahre ne Platzangst Hardride Jacke mit ähnlichem, aber bikegerechterem Aufbau bis in den tiefsten Winter bei Minus 10 Grad mit nem Aldishirt drunter und es ist warm genug. 
Im Herbst kann man mit der Platzangstjacke locker mit Kurzarmshirt fahren. 
Dazu hat sie den Vorteil das sie hinten recht lang ist und ne Menge Entlüftungsreißverschlüsse hat.


----------



## Menuett (13. September 2011)

Danke erstmal für eure Meinung und natürlich für den Tipp mit der Pearl Izumi Jacke. Denke ich werd mich da nochmal genauer umschauen um was passendes zu finden


----------



## AlexR (19. September 2011)

Ich habe ein Langarmtrikot in 52 würde es gern gegen eins eine oder zwei Nummern kleiner tauschen. Ist noch ungetragen mit Etiketten. 

Jemand Interesse?


----------



## windchill (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

hat heut früh im Süden der Republik evtl. schon jemand ein Auge auf die Laufjacke bei Feinkost Albrecht geworfen? Meine momentane Jacke von denen zieht nach 3 Jahren intensiver Nutzung so langsam Fäden an den Nähten. 

Da es in dem Kaffeerösterthread, den ich kenne, um ein billiges Mtb und nicht um Kleidung geht: Die Laufklamotten bei Tchibo sind teilweise die gleichen wie letztes Jahr. Hab dieses Jahr nochmal bei Unterwäsche (sehr zu empfehlen, auch teilweise im Alltag), Funktionsshirt und Thermo-Laufshirt zugeschlagen. Wem es passt, der kann sich auch gern noch die Softshelljacke anschauen. Für mich ist der Schnitt Murks, dafür scheint das Material ganz gut zu sein. Der Preis ist allerdings kein Schnäppchen. => Anprobieren ist vor dem Kauf Pflicht!

Viele Grüße

P.S.: Gibt es eigentlich einen separaten Tchibo Klamottenthread? Die SuFu hat leider kein (aktuell) verwertbares Thema ausgespuckt. Leichenfledderei ist nicht so mein Thema.


----------



## Stibbons (5. Oktober 2011)

Nach den ersten Touren mit dem langen Aldi-Herbsttrikot die ersten Eindrücke:

Flauschig warm, geht für mich (ich laufe eher heiss und schwitze ziemlich heftig) mit einem kurzen Unterhemd drunter bis etwa 10° ohne Probleme. Mit Rucksack nur bedingt geeignet - der Bauchgurt vom Rucksack rubbelt das Obermaterial des Trikots ziemlich an, ohne Rucksack sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (5. Oktober 2011)

Bin mit dem Herbsttikot auch sehr zu empfehlen...fahre auch immer mit Rucksack (Deuter Attack) und kann die Abnutzungserscheinungen nicht feststellen.

Habe mir gestern ein Unterhemd mit Halbarm vom Aldi geholt. fühlt sich auch sehr gut an.


----------



## bobons (7. Oktober 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Dass ich bei Trockenheit mit einer Nicht-Regenjacke schwitzfreier fahre ist mir klar, für eine Regenjacke die ich immer tragen müßte ich aber ca. das 10-fache der Aldi-Jacke bezahlen.
> 
> Ist denn nun schon mal jemand mit der Aldi-Jacke gefahren oder habt ihr sie auch alle nur mal angeschaut?



Ich habe mir die Regenjacke gekauft und bin inzwischen begeistert. Ich schwitze in der Jacke nicht mehr als in meiner Windjacke (wenn es trocken ist), eigentlich sogar weniger, wenn die Belüftungsöffnungen unter den Armen geöffnet sind.
Bei leichtem Regen konnte ich sie gestern auch gleich ausprobieren, hier war die Belüftung/Atmungsaktivität vollkommen in Ordnung, Temperatur war OK und ausserplanmässige Schweissausbrüche sind ausgeblieben.

Gegenüber meiner vorherigen Regenjacke vom Typ Serengeti-Klimakammer ist die Aldi-Jacke wirklich eine Überraschung. Richtig warm hält sie nicht unbedingt, reicht aber mit einem kühlen Funktionsshirt darunter (Under Armour Heat Gear) bis 8 °C, mit Thermoshirt könnten es auch 4 °C sein.

Und falls mich jetzt jemand umfährt kann es nur Absicht sein. 

Die Jacke hat 13 Euro gekostet und fällt recht klein aus wenn man gestreckt auf dem Rad sitzt (kurze Ärmel), ich habe sie in 50 statt 48 genommen, so passt im Winter noch ein Pulli darunter (ich werde aber sowieso nur Funktionskleidung tragen).

PS: Bei Aldi Süd scheinen zumindest in einigen Filialen die Radsachen stark reduziert zu sein, die brauchen Platz für neue Ware.


----------



## inglorioURS (7. Oktober 2011)

Hi 
Hoffe mal ich werde nicht Verbannt da ich nichts bei Aldi und Lidl sondern bei Tchibo gekauft habe
Habe mir dort die Softshelljacke und das Thermohemd gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Verarbeitung und Funktion sind gut bis sehr gut und das Design kann sich auch sehen lassen


----------



## bobons (7. Oktober 2011)

inglorioURS schrieb:


> Hi
> Hoffe mal ich werde nicht Verbannt da ich nichts bei Aldi und Lidl sondern bei Tchibo gekauft habe
> Habe mir dort die Softshelljacke und das Thermohemd gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
> Verarbeitung und Funktion sind gut bis sehr gut und das Design kann sich auch sehen lassen



Eigentlich müsste der Thread in "Discounter-Kleidung" oder "Kleidung von Aldi, Lidl, Tchibo und co." umbennant werden.
Kannst Du noch die Links angeben?


----------



## AntaresH (7. Oktober 2011)

moin,

also ich habe auch einige Sachen vom Lidl oder Aldi oder Tchibo--allerdings Handschuhe und MTB Schuhe sind schrott...den rest der Sachen kann man durchaus empfehlen...wobei die Hose mit dem Sitzpolster nur für kurze Strecken was taugen...


----------



## inglorioURS (7. Oktober 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste der Thread in "Discounter-Kleidung" oder "Kleidung von Aldi, Lidl, Tchibo und co." umbennant werden.
> Kannst Du noch die Links angeben?



links gibts keine mehr

der oldskool no foot asscheeks to sattelstangen wheelie am anfang vom video ist echt geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osmodium (11. Oktober 2011)

Hat indirekt auch etwas mit Kleidung zu tun:

Bei Lidl gibt es ein ImprÃ¤gnierspray von W5, welches fÃ¼r Leder und Textilien geeignet ist. Laut Aufdruck geht es auch fÃ¼r Funktionskleidung, sollte also auch fÃ¼r Softshell geeignet sein.
Die SprÃ¼hflasche mit 400ml Inhalt kostet gerade mal 1.59â¬.

Ich kann natÃ¼rlich nicht mit Bestimmheit sagen, dass dieses Angebot bei jedem Lidl gilt.


----------



## anderson (12. Oktober 2011)

Da bei meinem letzten Aldi-Besuch das lange Bike-Unterhemd mit Winddichter Front reduziert zu haben war, habe ich es mir mal gekauft. Natürlich in zwei Größen, das scheint man ja so zu handhaben.

Zur Passform ist zu sagen, dass es wie fast alles von Aldi für radfahrende Aldikunden gebaut ist und die haben alle scheinbar verdammt kurze Arme oder verdammt dicke Bäuche. Ich habe also das Kleinere behalten (obwohl ich zu kurze Ärmel -gerade beim biken- hasse).

Letzte Woche wurde es dann getestet. Die Temperatur war etwa 8-10 Grad. Ein kurzes Unterhemd (mein zweites Alditeil und das funktioniert prima) drunter, eine Bikejacke, nicht dick aber auch verhältnismäßig winddicht drüber.
Das mit den kurzen Ärmeln ist echt blöd!
Das Hemd ist tatsächlich in der Front winddicht. Das bedeutete bei mir, vorneherum komplett verschwitzt, obwohl ich die Jacke zwischendurch für den Rest der Fahrt geöffnet habe. Das blöde dabei war, dass der Schweiß zwar an der windichten Funktionshemdfront kleben blieb, andererseits aber durch den sackigen Schnitt überall Fahrtwind reinzog.

Als ich das Unterhemd nach 2 Stunden ausgezogen habe, war es in der Front komplett nass, wie gesagt, obwohl es von allen Seiten Luft bekommen hat.

Mein Fazit ist zum wiederholten mal, dass es sich für mich offenbar nicht lohnt, billig zu kaufen.


----------



## Easy (12. Oktober 2011)

Hmmm, wobei man bedenken sollte, dass zwei Lagen wichtdicht - Vorderfront Unterhemd und Jacke - in der Regel zu viel des Guten sind, auch bei teureren Markenprodukten. 

Entweder ein normales atmungsaktives Unterhemd/Shirt und eine Windjacke wie Windstopper o.ä. oder 
so ein Unterhemd mit Windschutz und dann ein Wintertrikot drüber.  

Ich will damit die Aldi-Dinger nicht verteidigen, ich würde mir auch keins kaufen, aber wie gesagt, zuviel Schutz = Schwitz


----------



## anderson (12. Oktober 2011)

Wie gesagt, die Jacke war offen.


----------



## Grizzly71 (13. Oktober 2011)

anderson schrieb:


> Zur Passform ist zu sagen, dass es wie fast alles von Aldi für radfahrende Aldikunden gebaut ist und die haben alle scheinbar verdammt kurze Arme oder verdammt dicke Bäuche. Ich habe also das Kleinere behalten (obwohl ich zu kurze Ärmel -gerade beim biken- hasse).



das mit den kurzen Armen und dickem Bauchumfang werden die nie lernen ! Da bleibt nur der Griff zur Marke - ich hab da mit Skandinavischen Marken (nicht billig - Bergans, Haglöfs, FjällRäven) sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.



anderson schrieb:


> Letzte Woche wurde es dann getestet. Die Temperatur war etwa 8-10 Grad. Ein kurzes Unterhemd (mein zweites Alditeil und das funktioniert prima) drunter, eine Bikejacke, nicht dick aber auch verhältnismäßig winddicht drüber. Das mit den kurzen Ärmeln ist echt blöd! Das Hemd ist tatsächlich in der Front winddicht. Das bedeutete bei mir, vorneherum komplett verschwitzt, obwohl ich die Jacke zwischendurch für den Rest der Fahrt geöffnet habe. Das blöde dabei war, dass der Schweiß zwar an der windichten Funktionshemdfront kleben blieb, andererseits aber durch den sackigen Schnitt überall Fahrtwind reinzog. Als ich das Unterhemd nach 2 Stunden ausgezogen habe, war es in der Front komplett nass, wie gesagt, obwohl es von allen Seiten Luft bekommen hat.



Funktion oder die gefühlte Funktion ist natürlich immer so eine Sache die jeder sicher etwas anders empfindet. Der eine schwitzt schneller, der andere friert schneller, der nächste radelt 30 Minuten während andere 4Stunden fahren. Da das passende zu finden ist sicher nicht leicht. Ich fahre jeden Tag auch im Winter zur Arbeit und trage bei 3-10C° ein Merino-Unterhemd mit einer dickeren Windstopper-Softshell-Jacke. Bei kältern Temperaturen als Zwischenschicht mit einem dünnen Fleece was in der Regel immer ausreicht. Jetzt sind das alles Marken-Klamotten die nicht billig waren aber super passen und für mein empfinden eine super Funktion haben. Achso: auch in Markenklamotten schwitzt man aber es fühlt sich eben nicht "nass" sondern "feucht" an.



anderson schrieb:


> Mein Fazit ist zum wiederholten mal, dass es sich für mich offenbar nicht lohnt, billig zu kaufen.



Für mich gilt das schon lange - mein Bike ist schliesslich auch nicht aus dem Discounter


----------



## Easy (13. Oktober 2011)

Nächste Woche gibt es bei Aldi-Süd heizbare Einlegesohlen für 40,-.

Vor Jahren gab es mal welche bei Tschibo, die wurden ziemlich gelobt.


----------



## mäcpomm (13. Oktober 2011)

Die letzte Regenjacke aus ALDI Süd hat eine recht ansprechende Passform.


----------



## Grizzly71 (13. Oktober 2011)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Die letzte Regenjacke aus ALDI Süd hat eine recht ansprechende Passform.



kommt halt auf die Körperform an. 
In der Regel waren bisher Armlänge im Verhältnis zum Bauchumfang nicht so ausgewogen.....vielleicht haben sie das ja jetzt optimiert.

Wenn Reizverschlüsse und Nähte dann qualitativ auch verbessert werden sind die Artikel für "Wenig-Fahrer" sicher ok. Da ich jeden Tag zur Arbeit fahre kommen die Sachen zumindest für mich nicht "mehr" in Frage.


----------



## klasse08-15 (17. Oktober 2011)

Kennt jemand die Kofferwaage von Aldi-Süd? Taugt die was?
Das ist eine Hängewaage mit digitaler Anzeige. Angeblich auf 10 g genau und bis 40 kg ausgelegt. Kostet 6,99 . 

Gruß klasse


----------



## Enrgy (17. Oktober 2011)

Hab sie mir geholt. Als Kleidungsstück völlig ungeeignet (oder worum gehts hier im Faden?). Zum Kofferwiegen gehts...

PS: da das Teil eine Beleuchtung hat, kann man die mit auf den Nightride nehmen und im dunkeln die schöngeschwindelten Gewichte der Mitfahrer bloßstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (17. Oktober 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Hab sie mir geholt. Als Kleidungsstück völlig ungeeignet (oder worum gehts hier im Faden?). Zum Kofferwiegen gehts...
> 
> PS: da das Teil eine Beleuchtung hat, kann man die mit auf den Nightride nehmen und im dunkeln die schöngeschwindelten Gewichte der Mitfahrer bloßstellen.



Mitfahrer bis 40 kg sind rar ...


----------



## Schildbürger (17. Oktober 2011)

Teamsport Aldi Süd bietet ab Do. den 20.10.2011 wieder warme Sachen an.
Angebote ab Donnerstag, 20. Oktober
Ein paar Sachen werde ich mir ansehen und ggf. kaufen.

Und auch eine Fußheizung, ob die was taugt kann ich nicht sagen, es gibt einen eigenen Thread zu dem Thema.
Kalte Zehen, Schuhheizung


----------



## xXJojoXx (17. Oktober 2011)

Was willst du davon beim biken, außer die U-Wäsche, bitte anziehen ? Skihose?!


----------



## Schildbürger (17. Oktober 2011)

Du wirst lachen... 
ich trage auch Laufsachen beim Biken. Die passen mir teilweise besser als die Bikesachen.

Die Laufhosen haben eine bessere Passform als die Bikehosen, von denen mag ich das "Polster" nicht und die Beine sind mir zu kurz. Und so trage ich eine kurze Bikehose und darüber eine lange Laufhose.



Mehr Bilder in meinem Album "Schildbürger in Motion".

Die langen Socken, Fleeceshirt, z.B.. 
Fleeceshirt habe ich mir im letzten? Jahr geholt, das reicht alleine mit der Softshelljacke bis +2°C, wenn man in Fahrt bleibt.
Es wird ja keiner gezwungen "sowas" zu kaufen. 

Ach ja, das Windstopperzeugs mag ich nicht, lieber etwas luftiger.


----------



## Regensbiker (17. Oktober 2011)

Hab vorhin das Ski-Shirt und die Ski-Socken von Lidl gekauft und machen einen super Eindruck.


----------



## BMTBA (17. Oktober 2011)

was ist von der unterwäsche von aldi/lidl zu halten?? gibts die demnächst auch beim aldi nord??

was wären die alternativen? odlo?? wer hat ein gutes p/l verhältnis??


----------



## Regensbiker (18. Oktober 2011)

Also ich fahre, wenn es die Temperaturen erfordern, seit 1 Jahr mit der Unterwäsche von Lidl. 

Das Zeug ist echt super. Es transportiert den Schweiss sofort weg von der Haut, sitzt super angenehm und hält zudem auch noch warm.

Ich kann nicht verstehen, wieso manche Leute so gegen Aldi- und Lidl- Klamotten hetzen. 
Natürlich ist nicht alles immer zu empfehlen aber ich hatte bisher noch keine Beschwerden.


----------



## Enrgy (18. Oktober 2011)

Regensbiker schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht verstehen, wieso manche Leute so gegen Aldi- und Lidl- Klamotten hetzen...



Ist doch klar. Billig = schlecht und teuer = gut. Und wenn billig "ausnahmsweise" auch mal gut sein sollte, sind es die Sklavenbedingungen, unter denen die Sachen hergestellt werden...


----------



## BMTBA (18. Oktober 2011)

Hat jmd Erfahrung mit dieser hier:  

http://www.lidl.de/de/Der-Berg-ruft-ab-24-10-/CRIVIT-Herren-Funktionsshirt

http://www.lidl.de/de/Der-Berg-ruft-ab-24-10-/CRIVIT-Herren-Funktionshose

Werde mir die wohl mal testen. Wie fallen die aus? 190cm auf 85kg. 
Bei welchen Temp. fahrt ihr die?? Wollte die Teile unter meiner Vaude Windstopper Softshell und unter einer lange Gore Trägerhose (ohne Windstopper). Reicht das aus??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (18. Oktober 2011)

BMTBA schrieb:


> ...
> Bei welchen Temp. fahrt ihr die?? Wollte die Teile unter meiner Vaude Windstopper Softshell und unter einer lange Gore Trägerhose (ohne Windstopper). Reicht das aus??



Temp-bereich: ohne-zu-kalt
Das reicht aus, bis zu in den Temp-bereich mit-zu-kalt kommst.


----------



## anderson (18. Oktober 2011)

Zur Kofferwaage: Ich hatte mir das letzte mal eine gekauft, als es welche gab. Und am nächsten Tag wieder zurück getragen. Bei mir hat die Waage bei jedem Wiegevorgang 500 g mehr oder weniger angezeigt. Wie das bei der aktuellen ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Enrgy (18. Oktober 2011)

anderson schrieb:


> Bei mir hat die Waage bei jedem Wiegevorgang 500 g mehr oder weniger angezeigt. Wie das bei der aktuellen ist, weiß ich nicht.



Hab sie mit nem 6er-Pack 1,5l Flaschen getestet, das gab zur Briefwaage 10g Abweichung, also hinreichend genau für das Urlaubsgepäck.

Für hypersensible Leichtbauer, die für ihre bis aufs 1/1000g geeichte Mettler mehr ausgeben als für ihr Rad, ist das natürlich nix


----------



## anderson (19. Oktober 2011)

Sprichst du von der aktuellen Waage? Wenn die so viel besser ist, als die von letztem Jahr, werde ich mir wohl doch noch mal eine holen müssen.

Oder kann das sein, dass du deine Briefwaage auch bei den Gebrüdern Albrecht geholt hast


----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. Oktober 2011)

BMTBA schrieb:


> Hat jmd Erfahrung mit dieser hier:
> 
> http://www.lidl.de/de/Der-Berg-ruft-ab-24-10-/CRIVIT-Herren-Funktionsshirt
> 
> ...



Das waren die besten, die es je beim Discounter gab Hatte die letzte Woche in Winterberg im Bikepark bei 7 Grad an mit nem normalen T-Shirt drüber und ner Aldi-Softshell drüber (da macht man riesen Eindruck). Feuchtigkeit transportiert es sehr gut weg. Bei mir war alles klatschnass: Sogar das Handy in der Außentasche der Jacke war nass Und das nur vom Berg-hoch-schieben. Aber kalt wars mir nicht drunter beim Runterfahren...

Ich weiß nicht, welche Größe ich damals genommen hatte (war damals ein kurzärmliges!), aber bei 85 kg bei 178 gibts was sehr passendes, was auch "unten etwas länger" ist...Rücken bleibt bei mir also gut eingepackt...


----------



## RailBike (20. Oktober 2011)

Die Sachen waren nicht der Hammer, die Nähte reißen mir schon wieder kaputt. Ich persönlich würde grundsätzlich immer in ein Fachgeschäft gehen, denn dort wird man gleichzeitig besser beraten. Z.B. Globetrotter.
Als nächstes brauche ich gute Handschuhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. Oktober 2011)

RailBike schrieb:


> Als nächstes brauche ich gute Handschuhe.



Ab heute in Ihrer Filiale...wies der Zufall so will

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/58_29405.htm

Was macht Ihr alle mit Euren Klamotten? Meine Aldi Handschuhe von vor 5 Jahren sind immer noch in Gebrauch...und meine einzigen Winterhandschuhe...die sind beim Biken im Einsatz, beim Schlittenfahren, wenns kalt ist ohne Aktivität...auf dem Sportplatz, wenn 2 Stunden Fussballschauen auf dem Programm steht...ich mach gerne Bilder von den Teilen...warm halten sie nach wie vor! Geht doch mal sorgsam mit Euren Sachen um....

aber vielleicht leiste ich mir heute mal ein neues Paar


----------



## Grizzly71 (20. Oktober 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ......................Was macht Ihr alle mit Euren Klamotten? Meine Aldi Handschuhe von vor 5 Jahren sind immer noch in Gebrauch.................... Geht doch mal sorgsam mit Euren Sachen um...............................



Wieso? Ich dachte das wären alles Einwegklamotten. Da Nähte und Reizverschlüsse recht schnell "den Geist aufgeben" kann man sich das Waschen gleich sparen


----------



## Regensbiker (20. Oktober 2011)

Lidl hatte letzte Woche ähnliche Handschuhe aber waren etwas zu dick für mich um sie fürs biken zu benutzen.

Werd nachher mal die Aldi Dinger anschauen


----------



## Grizzly71 (20. Oktober 2011)

Regensbiker schrieb:


> Lidl hatte letzte Woche ähnliche Handschuhe aber waren etwas zu dick für mich um sie fürs biken zu benutzen. Werd nachher mal die Aldi Dinger anschauen



Wenn du gute und bezahlbare Winterhandschuhe zum biken suchst schau mal nach speziellen "Winter-Arbeitshandschuhen" 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/270577947004?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

etwas teurer
http://www.ebay.de/itm/250816296954...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Die sind in der Regel wirklich zu empfehlen.


----------



## osbow (5. November 2011)

Gestern bei Lidl wieder Wintersachen entdeckt: http://www.lidl.de/de/Ski-total-ab-07-11

Werd mir mal die Ski-Hose und -Unterhose mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## Chakalaka (5. November 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ab heute in Ihrer Filiale...wies der Zufall so will
> 
> http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/58_29405.htm
> 
> Was macht Ihr alle mit Euren Klamotten? Meine Aldi Handschuhe von vor 5 Jahren sind immer noch in Gebrauch...und meine einzigen Winterhandschuhe...die sind beim Biken im Einsatz, beim


 

Ach du kacke! Was sind das denn für klobige Ski-Handschuhe? Die sind ja schon für skifahrn mist. Und fürs biken absolut ungeeignet!


----------



## bobons (5. November 2011)

Chakalaka schrieb:


> Ach du kacke! Was sind das denn für klobige Ski-Handschuhe? Die sind ja schon für skifahrn mist. Und fürs biken absolut ungeeignet!



Blabla, Troll:


----------



## Chakalaka (5. November 2011)

selber troll. kannst ja mal mit so windeln an den Händen biken gehen viel Spass dabei Alder!


----------



## Highwayman (23. November 2011)

Diese Woche Montag gabs wieder Sportbrillen mit Wechselgläser für 4 Euronen...


----------



## MagicSven (23. November 2011)

Habe mir vor 4 Wochen die Herbstkollektion im Aldi geholt und bin ehrlich gesagt begeistert.
War erst skeptisch, ob eine lange Radlerhose mit Polster für 12,-Eur und ein Langarmshirt mit Futter für 10,-Eur was taugt, aber wurde eines besseren belehrt.

Hatte die Kleidung schon mindestens 10x an und sie sind sehr angenehm (auch bei 5°C Außentemperatur), der Schweiß wird gut abtransportiert, die Qualität ist sehr gut und optisch auch in Ordnung.

Ich bereue nur, dass ich nicht mehr gekauft habe 

Die Brille mit Wechselgläsern hatte ich letztes Jahr mal, geht aber leider zu leicht kaputt. Da empfehle ich eher für 7,-Eur die Brillen vom Decathlon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntaresH (23. November 2011)

also die Sportbrillen laufen bei mir dauert an...deshalb kauf ich die nimmer...aber die Softshellhandschuhe habe ich mir geholt...die machen einen richtig guten eindruck...muss ich am Samstag mal testen....


----------



## mäcpomm (23. November 2011)

Meine Alpina ist gestern auch wie blöd beschlagen......


----------



## Highwayman (23. November 2011)

Die beschlägt aber auch nur wenn ich stehenbleib. Sobald ich wieder losfahr ist sie gleich wieder frei. Von Uvex hab ich eine die hat ne Anti-Beschlagbeschichtung, ist aber leider getönt und somit jetzt nicht optimal


----------



## AntaresH (23. November 2011)

ich hab ne Cratoni und die beschlägt nicht...weder beim fahren noch beim stehen....


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. November 2011)

Also bei mir ist das mit dem Beschlagen eine Frage von einem Millimeter weiter vorn auf der Nase oder weiter zum Gesicht. Wenn die Gläser rundum fast luftdicht abschließen, dann beschlägt alles - auch beim Fahren, Ob LIDL mit Wechselgläsern oder OAKLEY...das ist wurscht. Gerade das Schöne bei LIDL war dieser zugdichte Schaumstoffring um die Gläser (Edgar Davids-Look, wenns einem was sagt...) Bei Kälte ideal...weiss aber nicht, obs die jetzt auch wieder im Angebot gibt...gleich mal schauen...


----------



## Enrgy (23. November 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> äser (Edgar Davids-Look, wenns einem was sagt...) Bei Kälte ideal...



Kannste mit Tesamoll für jede Brille selber basteln. Wenns nicht auf die Gläser passt, einfach um die Augen kleben 
Sozusagen die höhere Form des Nasenpflasters...


----------



## mäcpomm (23. November 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Kannste mit Tesamoll für jede Brille selber basteln. Wenns nicht auf die Gläser passt, einfach um die Augen kleben
> Sozusagen die höhere Form des Nasenpflasters...



Vorsicht. Die Erfindung gibt es schon.


----------



## peh (23. November 2011)

MagicSven schrieb:


> Habe mir vor 4 Wochen die Herbstkollektion im Aldi geholt und bin ehrlich gesagt begeistert.


Krass, jetzt sind das schon "Kollektionen".

Ich habe Montag bei Lidl spontan diese Arbeitshandschuhe gekauft. Erst einmal benutzt, bin aber angenehm überrascht. Die SRAM Rival lässt sich mit diesen Handschuhen angenehmer schalten als ohne. Die Wärmeleistung war zumindest gestern abend mehr als ausreichend. Keine Ahnung, wie sie sich unter Null schlagen.

Nur die Größen sind ein Witz. Ich habe die größten genommen, 9,5. Die passen mir gut. Aber es gibt bestimmt Leute mit größeren Händen.


----------



## ZJGuy (23. November 2011)

da empfehle ich lieber die hier:

http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...dschuhe+Ice</PageName><PageNo>220033</PageNo>

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (23. November 2011)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> da empfehle ich lieber die hier


Die haben keine Gummierung an den Fingerspitzen, kosten mit Versand das doppelte und sind zum Teil aus Schweinsleder - ich bin zwar nicht repräsentativ, aber ich esse kein totes Tier und trage möglichst auch keins (der ein oder andere Lederschuh verstaubt noch im Regal, zugegeben).


----------



## mäcpomm (23. November 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Die haben keine Gummierung an den Fingerspitzen, kosten mit Versand das doppelte und sind zum Teil aus Schweinsleder - ich bin zwar nicht repräsentativ, aber ich esse kein totes Tier und trage möglichst auch keins (der ein oder andere Lederschuh verstaubt noch im Regal, zugegeben).



Wenn Du wüßtest wo überall totes Tier lauert.


----------



## peh (23. November 2011)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Wenn Du wüßtest wo überall totes Tier lauert.


Den Konjunktiv II kannst Du stecken lassen


----------



## sigggi (23. November 2011)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> da empfehle ich lieber die hier:
> 
> http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...dschuhe+Ice</PageName><PageNo>220033</PageNo>
> 
> Gruss



...und ich diese hier.


----------



## mäcpomm (23. November 2011)

@peh
Wollte Dir nicht an die Jacke nur habe ich kürzlich eine Dokumentation zum Thema Gelatine gesehen und war war mehr als erstaunt worin sich das Zeug überall ver*steckt*.

Sorry wg. OT.


----------



## anderson (24. November 2011)

Ich esse sehr gerne totes Tier. Aber Leder beim Beiken halte ich doch für sehr unpraktisch. Abgesehen davon wäre mir beim Radfahren der Schaft der gezeigten Arbeitshandschuhe viel zu kurz. Ich hasse es, wenn zwischen Jacke und Handschuh das Handgelenk Luft reinzieht.

Es gibt keine Brillen, die im Stehen nicht beschlagen wenn man dampft! Da hilft auch keine Antibeschlagbeschichtung oder Spray... Da hilft nur Fahrtwind. Und deshalb halte ich geschlossene Brillen beim CC und Touren für unbrauchbar. Aber ich fahre auch 99% ganz ohne Brille.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (24. November 2011)

Bei Aldi und Lidl gabs ja gerade Ski/Winterunterwäsche. Hab mir da jeweils ein Langarmunterhemd gekauft. Das von Aldi ist sehr dünn und liegt saueng an, erfüllt aber seinen Zweck. Die Feutchtigkeit wird gut abtransportiert. Durch das knallenge rutscht das Aldi-Hemd aber gerne hoch, was unter den Radlerlatzhosen net so schlimm ist. Das Lidl-Hemd ist etwas weiter geschnitten und dicker und trägt sich dadurch deutlich angenehmer. Hab mir deshalb gleich noch 2 gekauft.
Winter-Radhandschuhe hab ich mir letzten Winter bei Aldi geholt und die sind absolut nix. Selbst auf dem Arbeitsweg hab ich nach 5 Minuten eiskalte Finger, da ists besser ohne zu fahren. Hab aber von Specialized noch ein paar 'richrige' Winterhandschuhe (deflect). Erstens sitzen die an meinen Händen supergut und zweitens bekomm ich da keine kalten Finger.

Was Brillen angeht kann ich mich anderson anschliessen, mit dem Unterschied dass ich mir eine Art Sportbrille (eigentlich ein altes IC-Berlin-Modell) geholt hab mit meiner Gläserstärke drin und selbsttönenden Gläsern.


----------



## peh (24. November 2011)

sigggi schrieb:


> ...und ich diese hier.


Wenn wir bei Handschuhtipps jenseits von Lidle/Aldi sind, dann müssen auch noch die hier genannt werden:

http://www.decathlon.de/skihandschuhe-rns-200-id_8110784.html



mäcpomm schrieb:


> Wollte Dir nicht an die Jacke nur habe ich kürzlich eine Dokumentation  zum Thema Gelatine gesehen und war war mehr als erstaunt worin sich das  Zeug überall ver*steckt*.


Das Problem ist zweifellos existent, aber es ist vermutlich jedem Vegetarier mehr als bewusst, obendrein, wenn man am liebsten vegan leben wollte. Es wird mich auch nicht umbringen, wenn sich im Restaurant Ei im Essen versteckt. Aber wo ich die Wahl habe, wähle ich tierfrei.


----------



## machero (24. November 2011)

Hauptsache billig 
http://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/servlet/content/3517136?documentId=8853330
Am Ende gehts auch um die Textilproduktion für Lidl und Aldi.
Das Ganze hat immer 2 Seiten. Sollte man sich öfter bewusst machen.


----------



## Gr_Flash (24. November 2011)

Betrifft dann aber alle Marken, sicher nicht nur Aldi usw. Habe Anfang der Woche eine Specialized Enduro Winterjacke neu im Geschäft für 30 Euro (UVP 160!) erworben, da kann mir keiner erzählen dass der einstige Aufpreis zu Aldi u. Co. mit besserer Qualität, teurerer Produktion u.ä. zu erklären ist.


----------



## Grizzly71 (24. November 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> .............. Specialized Enduro Winterjacke neu im GeschÃ¤ft fÃ¼r 30 Euro (UVP 160â¬!) erworben................



das ist mal ein satter Rabatt 
 knapp 20% vom VP ist mal eine geile Quote - weiter so
wahrscheinlich grÃ¶sse XXS in Neongelb


----------



## bobons (24. November 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Betrifft dann aber alle Marken, sicher nicht nur Aldi usw. Habe Anfang der Woche eine Specialized Enduro Winterjacke neu im Geschäft für 30 Euro (UVP 160!) erworben, ...





Schnoderbueb schrieb:


> So siehts aus! Wer billig kauft, der bekommt ne bekackte Qualität. Und ist Schuld an der Kinderarbeit in Fern-Ost!



Sieht witzig aus wenn man die Sachen aus dem Zusammenhang reißt. 

Wegen der "ach so schrecklichen" Discounterqualität: Ich finde Aldi hebt sich positiv von Lidl und erst Penny und den sonstigen echten Discountern ab. Sie achten darauf dass zumindest die direkten Zulieferer z.B. BSCI-oder ähnliche "sozialverträgliche" Zertifikate haben, behandeln ihre Mitarbeiter scheinbar gut (Im Aldi sind die VerkäuferInnen immer freundlich, im Lidl etc. merke ich leider oft dass die Leute dort nur arbeiten weil sie noch nicht den Mut aufgebracht haben zu kündigen) und haben in den Märkten immer regionales Saison-Grünzeug. 

BTT: Die aktuellen Wechselscheiben-Brillen bei Aldi stammen von Filtral, einer Uvex-Tochter. Damit hat man wieder mal gescheite Gläser drin, wie bei den letzten Modellen auch. Als Messinstrument benutze ich meine Augen: bei schlechten Gläsern bekomme ich schnell Kopfschmerzen. Ich habe das Modell SW 954 gekauft,es passt sehr gut zu meinem Kopf.

Dieses Modell war auch dabei: http://www.ebay.de/itm/GPR-Swiss-made-Sportbrille-NEU-Triathlon-Rennrad-Jogging-Sonnenbrille-Skibrille-/270857589219?pt=Sport_Alle_Sportbekleidung&hash=item3f105ed1e3.


----------



## Highwayman (24. November 2011)

Hab mir heut zwei Brillen geholt, dann brauch ich nicht die Gläser wechseln, sonder nur die Brille


----------



## Enrgy (24. November 2011)

Highwayman schrieb:


> Hab mir heut zwei Brillen geholt, dann brauch ich nicht die Gläser wechseln, sonder nur die Brille



ja ja, wer billich kauft, kauft zwei mal


----------



## Gr_Flash (25. November 2011)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> das ist mal ein satter Rabatt
> knapp 20% vom VP ist mal eine geile Quote - weiter so
> * wahrscheinlich grösse XXS in Neongelb*



Nö. Größe L in schwarz. Die Specialized "Pro" Handschuhe gabs für nen 10ner dazu:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=505505&page=46


----------



## DiscBraker (25. November 2011)

Ich kaufe mir überwiegend bei Aldi Sport- und Fahrradklamotten. Die sind vom Preis- Leistungsverhältnis sehr gut. Ich habe wirklich nur gute Erfahrung damit gemacht. Klar gibt es bestimmt bessere, aber ich persönlich bin voll und ganz zu Frieden damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elsei (25. November 2011)

DiscBraker ich kann dir da nur beipflichten. Die Klamotten von Aldi & Co sind einfach super. Ich kaufe schon seit Jahren meine Sportklamotten. Die halten auch ziemlich lange. Ich finde die durchaus akzeptabel.


----------



## BlackDevil_WL (27. November 2011)

Bin neu auf diesem Gebiet..Doch die Sachen sind durchaus brauchbar...
Für mich als Anfänger auf JEEEEEDENFALL!!!


----------



## peh (28. November 2011)

elsei schrieb:


> Die Klamotten von Aldi & Co sind einfach super. Ich kaufe schon seit Jahren meine Sportklamotten. Die halten auch ziemlich lange. Ich finde die durchaus akzeptabel.


Schau Dir aktuell die Trekkinghose für 18 Euro an. Das ist in meinen Augen mal wieder ein Totalausfall. Dünn, billigste Anmutung. Dass der Stoff wirklich Outdooreinsatz aushält, ist zweifelhaft. Sobald ein Ast dran zerrt, zerreißt der Stoff bestimmt. Die schwarze Farbvariante ist auch nur grau. An den Nähten hängen Fäden. Ein schlechter Witz.


----------



## mäcpomm (28. November 2011)

Für manch Einen ist Trekking eben wandern auf Waldautobahnen. Da muß die Hose nicht viel aushalten.
Ist halt immer die Frage was man mit den Sachen vorhat.


----------



## Highwayman (28. November 2011)

Hab gestern mal die Brille von letztem Montag getestet. Trägt sich angenehm und zieht nich rein!
Beschlagen konnte ich nicht testen, war ja herrlichstes Bikewetter gestern!! 


Bin für die 4 Euro vollstens zufrieden!!


----------



## BejayMTB (28. November 2011)

Yep. Mit Plautze passen die prima. Wie auch die softshell Jacke. Grad wieder ausprobiert mit Funktionsunterwasche von lidl. Warm und trocken. 

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (29. November 2011)

Also ich hab mir heut mal die Überreste der Skiklamotten von letzter Woche im Aldi (Süd) angeschaut. Die Softshelljacke macht qualitativ einen guten Eindruck für den Preis. Allerdings ist mir Größe 50 leider einen Tick zu groß (und die Farbe war grausam).


----------



## MagicSven (29. November 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Schau Dir aktuell die Trekkinghose für 18 Euro an. Das ist in meinen Augen mal wieder ein Totalausfall. Dünn, billigste Anmutung....



muss ich dir widersprechen.
Hab die Hose mittlerweile mindestens 10x angehabt und gewaschen, 2x extreme Trails mit Böschungen durchfahren und einmal damit auf den Hosenboden gesetzt (abgang vom Fahrrad gemacht)
Die Hose hat außer Flecken nichts abbekommen und die Nähe sind sauber verarbeitet.

Ich frage mich, wie du die Qualität beurteilen willst, wenn du selbst nicht einmal solch eine Hose besitzt...
Für viele gilt leider immernoch das Motto - Gut muss gleich Teuer sein.

nur weil auf der Aldi Hose nicht "Gonso" "izumi" oder weiß der Geier drauf steht muss diese noch lang nicht schlecht sein und für den Normalefahrer nicht ausreichen.

Ergo gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass du ein super toller Hecht bist, der so schnell fährt dass er alles gesponsort bekommt oder einfach nur von Papi genug Geld zum einkaufen hat.


----------



## Gr_Flash (30. November 2011)

Fahre auch seit Jahren mit Crivit-8â¬-TrÃ¤gerhosen durch die Gegend - wenn ich da im Laden Hosen von Gonso/Gore etc. fÃ¼r dreistellige BetrÃ¤ge sehe, kann ich mir das Schmunzeln nicht verkneifen...Vom Material her alles die gleiche Suppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (30. November 2011)

Bei den Radhosen der genannten unternehmen sind mir die Beine immer zu kurz. Glauben die eigentlich das nur Igel Fahrrad fahren?


----------



## fredirk (30. November 2011)

Ich persönlich finde die Sportbekleidung von Aldi & Co. nicht besonders gut. Ich stehe doch eher auf hochwertige und Qualitative Kleidungen. Habe damit einfach bessere Erfahrung gemacht. Die halten definitiv länger. Gut sie kosten auch einiges mehr.


----------



## rage_ (30. November 2011)

fredirk schrieb:


> Die halten definitiv länger. Gut sie kosten auch einiges mehr.



Im Frühjahr hab ich mir die Fahrradshorts bei LIDL geholt und sie dreimal die Woche getragen bis es halt zu kalt wurde, sie hat zwar mittlerweile an einiges Stellen Risse, weswegen ich sie mittlerweile auch entsorgt habe, nächste Saison wird sie aber wieder gekauft. Der Preis lag bei 10. Deine Shorts die 60-70 kosten, müssten also min. 6-7 Jahre halten damit sie sich rentieren. Tun sie das?


----------



## Gaunt (30. November 2011)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Bei den Radhosen der genannten unternehmen sind mir die Beine immer zu kurz. Glauben die eigentlich das nur Igel Fahrrad fahren?


Dafür sind die an den Beinen zu schmal und am Arsch und erst recht am Bauch (und ich bin nicht schlank!) viel zu weit 
Also Igel mit dünnen Beinen und dickem Bauch. Der typische Rad Fahrer eben 

Bei dem Zeugs muss man schauen was gerade da liegt. Ich hab Socken und unterhemden die gut sind, ich hab aber auch mal so ne dünne Jacke mitgenommen; die war Kernschrott. 

Meinem subjektiven Empfinden nach ist 1/3 wirklich gut und günstig, 1/3 dem Preis angemessen und 1/3 unbrauchbarer Mist.


----------



## ZJGuy (30. November 2011)

Gaunt schrieb:


> ...Meinem subjektiven Empfinden nach ist 1/3 wirklich gut und günstig, 1/3 dem Preis angemessen und 1/3 unbrauchbarer Mist...




Volle Zustimmung!

Wie ich schon ein paar mal gepostet habe, sehe ich leider einen "Qualitätsschwund" bei den Aldi Lidl Klamotten & Zubehör.

Vor einigen Jahren war das alles noch richtig gut, aber mittlerweile muss man schon genau hinschauen.

Aber da man ja Rückgabe - Recht hat: Was solls, kaufen, anschauen und ggf zurückbringen.

Mache ich mit den Skisachen vom Aldi (für meine Kiddies) immer so. Wobei bei diesen das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis nach wie vor Super ist!

Gruss


----------



## FoPa (30. November 2011)

Ich finde die Klamotten von Aldi und Lidl ganz gut, wenn es um Teile geht, bei denen nicht unbedingt 100% stimmen muss. Für mich sind das Socken, Unterwäsche, Funktionskleidung für den Alltag / Fahrt zur Arbeit.

Bei der Passform habe ich allerdings einen großen Unterschied festgestellt: Die Sachen von Aldi passen mir fast nie: Hosenbeine viel zu kurz, Ärmel viel zu kurz, Bauch viel zu weit. Die Crivit-Teile passen mir besser. [Bin 1,84m mit 75kg und 92cm Innenbeinlänge]. Aber auch das Langarmunterhemd, das es letztens bei Lidl hab, hat in Größe L einfach zu kurze Ärmel.
Verstehe gar nicht, wieso eigentlich. Die 4cm mehr Stoff können doch nicht mehr preislich begründet sein. Und bei Menschen mit kürzeren Armen staucht sich der Ärmel halt etwas - jedenfalls besser als zu kurz. 
Aber das trifft ja nicht nur auf Discounter-Klamotten zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (30. November 2011)

Ich denke, die Passform ist für die Zielgruppe, die der Discounter im Auge hat, durchaus in Ordnung. Und die Verarbeitungsqualität und Funktion auch. Wenn ich die Klamotten zweimal im Mai und einmal im Juni beim Familienausflug trage, halten die auch 5 Jahre. Wenn ich drei mal die Woche damit unterwegs bin, lösen sie sich im Laufe eines Sommers auf. Und mich jedenfalls würde das schon ärgern.


----------



## DerJoe (30. November 2011)

Also ich habe mir jetzt so ziemlich den ganzen Thread hier durchgelesen. Ich habe (ganz früher) meine Bikeklamotten bei C&A gekauft, als die sowas noch ganz regulär im Programm hatten. Ich habe mir jetzt die Sachen bei Lidl und bei Aldi in den letzen Monaten mal genauer angesehen. Mein Vorteil dabei ist, dass ich Grenze Essen/Oberhausen wohne und in Essen ist Aldi-Nord, während Oberhausen Aldi-Süd hat. Ich kann also bei beiden kaufen, wenn was angeboten wird.
Und einmal habe ich dieses Jahr auch bei einem langärmeligen Radshirt und bei einem Funktionsshirt für drunter bei Lidl zugeschlagen. Die Sachen halten bisher (etwa 6 Monate) top. 
Jedoch muss ich sagen, dass manche Sachen von Decathlon z.B. nicht viel teurer, dafür aber doch besser verarbeitet oder durchdacht sind. Auch nach Decatholn habe ich es mit knapp 20km nicht allzu weit.
Wer nicht naiv und ahnungslos bei Aldi und Lidl kauft, kann da sicherlich das eine oder andere Schnäppchen machen. Aber manchmal ist auch viel Schund dabei. Ich erinnere mich noch an die letzten Radhandschuhe bei Lidl. Da war der kleine Finger genauso lang wie der Ringfinger geschnitten. Und der Daumen fast so lang wie der Zeigefinger. Passform gleich Null.
Man sollte kritisch sein. Nur so kann man den Discountern zeigen, dass man nicht jeden Mist akzeptiert. Die merken das. Aufgrund der nicht abverkauften Ware und den Rückläufern. Auch wenn das einkalkuliert ist, so werden die doch darauf reagieren. Dazu ist der Konkurrenzdruck zwischen den Discountern zu gross.

Wer übrigens mal was verpasste, der findet manche Rückläufer oder nicht abverkaufte Ware später oft in der Bucht wieder. Restposten-Händler kaufen die auf und bieten die dort mit voller Garantie und Umtauschrecht an. Oftmals zu noch günstigeren Preisen, als sie bei Aldi, Lidl und Co. angeboten wurden.

PS: C&A bietet übrigens zu recht guten Preisen Laufshirts an. Wer als auf eine Rückentasche verzichten kann, wird dort bestimmt auch mit glücklich. Funktionswäsche haben die auch.
http://www.c-and-a.com/de/de/shop/search.html?query=Laufshirt


----------



## sub-xero (30. November 2011)

Meine konkreten Erfahrungen mit Aldi, Lidl und Tchibo (Tchibo sollte auch erwähnt werden, weil sich das auf einer ähnlichen Preis-/Qualitätsstufe bewegt):


 Aldi war grundsätzlich qualitativ besser als Lidl.
 Langarmshirt von Tchibo: Benutze ich heute noch, bin sehr zufrieden damit.
 Langarmshirt vom Aldi: Nach einem Jahr durchwegs zufrieden, atmet nicht ganz so gut wie das Tchibo-Teil.
 Fahrradhandschuhe von Aldi: Schrott. Finger sind nach einem Jahr durchgewetzt, Polsterung an der Handfläche löst sich auf.
 Fahrradbrille von Tchibo: Absoluter Müll, Bügel ist nach der zweiten Tour abgefallen.
 Lange Softshell-Bikehose von Lidl: Absoluter Müll, schlechtes Material, kaum atmungsfähig, schlechter Schnitt, Polster sieht aus wie eine Windel.
 Lange Softshell-Jacke von Aldi: Atmungsfähigkeit gleich null, nicht brauchbar, weil man darin nach 3 Minuten schwitzt wie ein Tier.
 Gepolsterte Unterhose von Aldi: Für den Preis einigermaßen ok, verwende ich aber nur für Fahrten < 40km, weil die Polsterung nicht besonders gut ist.
 Gepolsterte Unterhose von Tchibo: Vergleichbar mit Aldi-Qualität.
 Neopren-Fahrradüberschuhe von Aldi: Top, verwende ich seit 3 Jahren.
 Fazit: Wer gute Qualität für große Touren braucht, sollte sich von den meisten Discounter-Artikeln fernhalten. Die Sachen taugen für den Alltag zum Teil. Manche Artikel gehen gar nicht. Mag sein, dass eine Gore-Jacke für über 200 EUR irsinnig teuer ist, aber an dem Artikel wird man mindestens 10 Jahre seine Freude haben, weil die Qualität ein Unterschied ist wie Tag und Nacht. Nicht immer heißt teuer auch gut, und nicht immer muss ein guter Artikel zwangsläufig sauteuer sein. Meine Bike-Shorts mit Polster-Einlage von Gonso z.B. war aus dem mittleren Preissegment (ca. 55 EUR) und ist auch für mehrtägige Alpencross-Touren erstklassig geeignet. Dagegen hatte die teuere Gore-Bikeshorts einfach einen ungünstigen Schnitt und war sonst auch nicht besser. Es muss also nicht immer Gore oder Löffler sein. Gleiches gilt für meine Regenjacke von Gonso, die allerdings bei starkem Regen langsam durchweicht, nicht ganz so gut atmet und mehr wiegt als die 3mal so teuere Gore-Jacke. Mit Discounter-Sachen würde ich aber eher nicht über die Alpen radeln.


----------



## Enrgy (30. November 2011)

Die Überschuhe waren/sind nicht aus Neopren, sondern Softshell. 

Für die 10Eu bei trockener Kälte ok, nur nix bei überwiegend feuchten Bedingungen. Trotz Imprägnierspray weichen die nach spät. 1h durch, auch weil die Naht längs über den Spann geht (was ein Schwachsinn!)
Der sehr feingliedrige Zipper verdreckt auch schnell und hängt dann. 

Zur "10-Jahres-Qualität" von teuren Markenartikeln:

Habe vor rund 5 Jahren eine Gore Windstopperhose für den Winter gekauft. War ein sehr gutes Teil, langlebiges Polster, winddicht, sehr atmungsaktiv (im Gegensatz zu den Softshell Nachfolgemodellen)
Nur fiel mir schon nach 3 Jahren (!) Gebrauch (nur im Winter wohlgemerkt) auf, daß es immer kälter in der Hose wurde.
Eine Fahrt mit einer neuen Softshell zeigte dann, daß die Windstopper Membran wohl schon sehr viel ihrer namensgebenden Funktion eingebüßt hat. Für Touren unter Null eigentlich nicht mehr zu gebrauchen (wasserdicht war die eh nie).

Im großen und Ganzen bin ich mit den meisten Aldi oder Lidl Radsachen recht zufrieden, wenn man den Preis betrachtet. Würde man die Haltbarkeit auf Markenware umrechnen, müssten Hosen, Jacken, Handschuhe locker 20-30 Jahre Dauernutzung aushalten, da sie auch das 10-30fache kosten. Schafft natürlich keine Markenware.
Handschuhe für 3 Eu dürfen auch ruhig nach einer Saison hinüber sein, obwohl ich das noch nicht geschafft habe. Wenn man mehrere Paare hat, verteilt sich die Abnutzung auch wieder. 

Für Anfänger sind die Sachen eigentlich ok, da man relativ preiswert zu einer brauchbaren Ausstattung kommt. Je engagierter man zu Werke geht, desto intensiver wird auch der Drang zu höherpreisigen Klamotten. Doch auch da kann man zu häufig stark reduzierte Ware bekommen, jetzt zB. nach Sommersachen Ausschau halten und im März/April die runtergesetzten Wintersachen suchen.


----------



## Aldar (30. November 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Habe vor rund 5 Jahren eine Gore Windstopperhose für den Winter gekauft. War ein sehr gutes Teil, langlebiges Polster, winddicht, sehr atmungsaktiv (im Gegensatz zu den Softshell Nachfolgemodellen)
> Nur fiel mir schon nach 3 Jahren (!) Gebrauch (nur im Winter wohlgemerkt) auf, daß es immer kälter in der Hose wurde.
> Eine Fahrt mit einer neuen Softshell zeigte dann, daß die Windstopper Membran wohl schon sehr viel ihrer namensgebenden Funktion eingebüßt hat. Für Touren unter Null eigentlich nicht mehr zu gebrauchen (wasserdicht war die eh nie).
> .


 Falls du die hose noch hast hier ein tipp der verkäuferin die mir meine tool II ( super! ) angedreht hat - nach jeder 3-4 wäsche ab in den trockner und warm behandeln - dadurch erneuert sich die windstopperschicht ( angeblich ) 
also falls das noch nicht bekannt ist , mein ja bloß so


----------



## peh (30. November 2011)

MagicSven schrieb:


> muss ich dir widersprechen.
> Hab die Hose mittlerweile mindestens 10x angehabt und gewaschen


Krass, innerhalb von 24 Stunden? Angebot vom 28. November, am 29. November zehn Mal getragen und gewaschen ...


----------



## snoopy1979 (30. November 2011)

Ich fahr mitlerweile seit fast 15 Jahren regelmäßig mit dem Bike durch den Wald!
Hab von teuer bis billig alles mal ausprobiert! Zur Zeit besteht meine Hauptausrüßtung aus Sportful, Craft, Chiba und Schuhe von 5/10 und Adidas (ja, die gehen immernoch!!!)Ich hab mal versucht ein Jahr lang mit Billigkleidung zu fahren! Das Geld was ich da gespart hatte, mußte ich in Gesäßcreme investieren, weil die Hosen die totale Katastrophe sind! 
Athmungsaktiv is auch eher etwas, was die Marketingabteilung mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt hat! Mußte leider feststellen, dass die Kleidung nix für den Dauereinsatz ist! Die Kleidung von Aldi und co. ist mit Sicherheit keine Profiqualität, aber das lässt das Preisverhältnis auch garnicht zu!
Aber das gute an der Billigkleidung ist, dass man selbige einfach wegwirft wenn sie kaputt geht und sich dann auch nicht darüber ärgern muß, dass sie selbst nach dem waschen immernoch stinkt!


----------



## snoopy1979 (30. November 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> ...Vom Material her alles die gleiche Suppe.




Die Ansicht kann ich definitiv nicht teilen!


----------



## h00dy (30. November 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Fahre auch seit Jahren mit Crivit-8-Trägerhosen durch die Gegend - wenn ich da im Laden Hosen von Gonso/Gore etc. für dreistellige Beträge sehe, kann ich mir das Schmunzeln nicht verkneifen...Vom Material her alles die gleiche Suppe.


 
Suppe?!  Warum "Suppe"?!  Du solltest dir mal echte Bike-Sachen ansatt diesen Aldi-Fakes holen. Dann bleibt der Körper trocken und du hast keine Suppe mehr in der Hose und unter der Jacke!


----------



## mäcpomm (30. November 2011)

Wer Suppe in der Hose hat ist definitiv zu schnell oder muß zum Arzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr_Flash (1. Dezember 2011)

Hoho, haben einige hier wohl nen worweihnachtlichen Kaspar gefrühstückt...


----------



## sub-xero (1. Dezember 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Die Überschuhe waren/sind nicht aus Neopren, sondern Softshell. Für die 10Eu bei trockener Kälte ok, nur nix bei überwiegend feuchten Bedingungen. Trotz Imprägnierspray weichen die nach spät. 1h durch, auch weil die Naht längs über den Spann geht (was ein Schwachsinn!)



Da sprechen wir von unterschiedlichen Artikeln. Meine sind definitiv aus Neopren und absolut wasserdicht. Hinten werden die mit Klett verschlossen.


----------



## Enrgy (1. Dezember 2011)

Hab ich bei Aldi noch nicht gesehen, auch im Discounter-Archiv finde ich da nur die mit Softshell bei Aldi Süd. Wurden mit einer Kopfmütze zusammen im Set verkauft.


----------



## mäcpomm (1. Dezember 2011)

Meinst Du diese beiden Sets?


----------



## Enrgy (1. Dezember 2011)

Ja genau, das sind die Sachen. Habe die Überschuhe letzten und vorletzten Winter gekauft. Nix Neopren. Aber wer weiß, was es bei Aldi Süd-Süd außer der Reihe gab.


----------



## flexer911 (1. Dezember 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Den Konjunktiv II kannst Du stecken lassen


kindergartenalarm...

aber nichtsdestotrotz muss ich dem grassesser recht geben bezüglich der lidl handschuhe. die sind recht gut. man merkt aber ab 0°C den wind durchgehen. aber durchaus akzeptabel!


----------



## mäcpomm (1. Dezember 2011)

OT.
Ich habe gestern meine günstigen Sachen aus Holland bekommen und mein erster Eindruck ist recht gut. Halt dem Preis entsprechend. Was mich schon mal freut das die Arme und Beine lang genug sind.


----------



## peh (1. Dezember 2011)

flexer911 schrieb:


> muss ich dem grassesser recht geben


Recht angenommen. Aber "Gras(s)esser"? Höchstens, wenn's im Cookie steckt. Dann aber gern!


----------



## zett78 (2. Dezember 2011)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Meinst Du diese beiden Sets?



Yo, nix Neopren, habe mir das Set mit Überschuhen und Mütze vor 2 Monaten gekauft.
Habe so lange gewartet, bis es beim örtlichen Aldi auf 5,99 EUR runtergesetzt war.
Für den Preis top!! Aber auch für die UVP nicht verkehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elTorito (2. Dezember 2011)

Meine Meinung zu den Aldi Teilen ist unterschiedlich, mal hat man Glück, mal nicht... Hab mir mal ne Radhose beim Aldi geholt, nach 2 mal fahren landete die in den Müll. 

Dann hab ich vom Aldi Softshell Handschuhe, diese begleiten mich schon seit 4 Jahren  !! Bis -9 Grad gefahren und warme Hände behalten. Für 10 oder 15 EUR was die damals kosteten ein Super Preisleistungsverhältnis. 

Meine Giro Langfingerhandschuhe hingegen kaufte ich im Juni, und bereits im September hatte ich an 4 Fingern die Kuppen durchlöchert, und Naht platzt an der Seite auf, für 49 EUR ein ganz schlechter Deal... 

Die Softshell Überschuhe funktionieren Super für Kalte Trockene Wintertage (dank denen hab ich es noch nicht nötig gesehen mir Winterschuhe anzuschaffen), also auch Top. 

Die Rote SoftShell Radjacke die es mal gab, auch für 15 EUR, hat bei mir 2 Jahre gehalten, dann wurde der Stoff unelastisch, für den Preis? Wayne? ... Die Gore SoftShell die mir meine Freundin schenkte (150 EUR) funktionieren nach der 4-5 Ausfahrt die Reisverschlüße nicht mehr richtig, verklemmen ständig... 

Die Griff zu den Arm/Beinlinge Set, ging auch nach hinten los, Beine zu lang, Arme zu kurz, umgetauscht gegen nächst kleinere Nummer, Beine zu kurz, Arme zu lang , abgesehen von das Sie nicht richtig sitzen wollen. 

Am meisten freue ich mich über die Handschuhe und Überschuhe


----------



## Enrgy (2. Dezember 2011)

elTorito schrieb:


> Die Griff zu den Arm/Beinlinge Set, ging auch nach hinten los, Beine zu lang, Arme zu kurz, umgetauscht gegen nächst kleinere Nummer, Beine zu kurz, Arme zu lang...



Da nimmste beim nächsten Mal beide Größen mit, probierst daheim und behältst die passenden Teile aus beiden Packungen, der Rest geht zurück. Wird ja eh alles wieder neu konfektioniert und verpackt.
Mach einer tauscht die Teile auch gleich im Laden aus, also auch da IMMER die enthaltenen Teile kontollieren!


----------



## elTorito (2. Dezember 2011)

Gar keine so schlechte Idee


----------



## anderson (2. Dezember 2011)

Die Überschuhe habe ich mir jetzt auch mal wieder zum reduzierten Preis geholt. Erfahrungsgemäß hält der Reißverschluss bei mir mit etwas Glück einen Winter. Und offen bleibt die Frag, was ich mit der was weiß ich wievielten winddichten Mütze machen soll... Kolping?


----------



## Schildbürger (3. Dezember 2011)

Bei einer Hose vom Aldi war bei mir ein Reißverschluß nach 3Monaten kaputt.
Die Hose in den nächsten Aldi gebracht und das Geld zurückbekommen.
Kein Problem!


----------



## Enrgy (3. Dezember 2011)

anderson schrieb:


> Und offen bleibt die Frag, was ich mit der was weiß ich wievielten winddichten Mütze machen soll... Kolping?



Geht mir genauso. Wenn sie wenigstens komplett winddicht wäre. Leider ist ja nur der Stirnbereich Softshell. Für mich daher zum biken unbrauchbar..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h00dy (3. Dezember 2011)

Nur am Stirnbereich?!  Gibts ja nicht!


----------



## mäcpomm (3. Dezember 2011)

Finde ich OK. Der Wind kommt doch selten von hinten.


----------



## redeko21 (3. Dezember 2011)

Wenn sie rundum winddicht wäre, kann der Kopf nicht "atmen"


----------



## mäcpomm (3. Dezember 2011)

Mein Kopf atmet vorn, was hinten atmet will ich jetzt nicht weiter ausführen.


----------



## Enrgy (3. Dezember 2011)

Winddicht muß ja nicht gleichbedeutend mit null Atmungsaktivität einhergehen 
Ich nutze seit x-Jahren eine Gore Windstopper Kappe (noch aus der Zeit bevor es Softshell gab) und es ist schon ganz angenehm, wenn durch den super belüfteten Helm die eiskalte Luft nicht bis auf den Kopf durchkommt.

Die Aldi Mütze hat dort nur die Schutzfunktion eines dünnen Fleece Shirts, also garkeine.

Die Windstopper-Kappe ist so gut, daß bei entsprechender Konstellation (Anstrengung plus kalte Temp) sogar die Tautropfen außen drauf stehen.

Ich mag es generell gerne rundum winddicht, auch bei Jacken und Hosen achte ich darauf, daß auch der Rücken keine kalten Stellen bekommt. Habe früher die Aldi Jacken gehabt, die nur vorne widdicht waren. Nach 2-3h im Winter bei Temp um oder unter dem Gefrierpunkt zieht es mir hinten zu stark rein, vor allem, wenn man noch nass geschwitzt ist. Das bleibt auch bei rundum dichter MArkenware nicht aus, aber ich kühle bedeutend weniger aus.


----------



## h00dy (3. Dezember 2011)

redeko21 schrieb:


> Wenn sie rundum winddicht wäre, kann der Kopf nicht "atmen"


 
Wow. Was bist du für ein anatomisches Wunder, das durch die Haare und den Hinterkopf atmet!


----------



## anderson (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde, ein Buff unterm Helm reicht vollkommen aus. Da muss nix winddicht sein. Ob der Kopf atmet und wo alles, will ich mal stehen lassen, aber schwitzen tut er definitiv. Und ich mag das gar nicht, wenn die Brühe im Gewebe hängt. Daher: Bisschen luftig ist mir lieber (was dann natürlich wieder für die Passform der Aldiklamotten sprechen würde)


----------



## redeko21 (4. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ihr mal genau nachschaut, würdet ihr erkennen, dass ich "atmet" in Anführungszeichen geschrieben habe. Ich meinte damit lediglich, dass die warme Luft irgendwo hin muss. Wenn die Mütze dann zu dick ist, schwitze ich darunter einfach zu stark.


----------



## Chiccoli (4. Dezember 2011)

Mir geht's so dass mir die Sachen von Aldi in der Optik und Funktion nicht wirklich gefallen. Vieles davon ist nach kurzer Zeit schon für die Tonne.
Preis / Leistungstechnisch finde ich von den Markenherstellern z.B. Endura richtig gut.

Faxserver​


----------



## snoopy1979 (6. Dezember 2011)

Für mich ist und bleibt der Billigschrott von Aldi und co. die allerletzte Wahl! Hab noch nie gute Erfahrung damit gemacht! 
Wie soll das auch gehen bei dem Preis! Es hat schon einen Hintergrund, warum die Kleidung der Markenhersteller 3-4 mal soviel kostet! Da wird ja nicht einfach irgendwas zusammen genäht (was man ja bei Aldi und co sehr gut beobachten kann!)! Das hat ja auch was mit Entwicklung zu tun! Softshell und co sind Hitech-Materialien welche ja nun auch nicht irgendwo am Baum wachsen! 
Tut mir ja leid wenn ich hier jetzt wieder Illusionen zerstört habe, aber Qualität wird immer seinen Preis haben! 
Ich kann auch nicht mit nem SIS Schaltwerk nen Rennen fahren, und mich dann wundern wenn das nicht funzt wie ein XT Schaltwerk!
Also lieber mal nen bissel sparen und was vernünftiges kaufen, denn wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal!

Schöne Grüße an die Sparfüchse^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elTorito (6. Dezember 2011)

snoopy1979 schrieb:


> Also lieber mal nen bissel sparen und was vernünftiges kaufen, denn wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal!
> 
> Schöne Grüße an die Sparfüchse^^



Also sind meine Giro Handschuhe für 49,95 Eur Billig Schrott, weil die nach keine 5 Monate reif für die Tonne sind? Und meine Aldi Handschuhe für 15 EUR halten schon 3-4 Jahre... 

Für den Alltag, um 10-20 Km zur Arbeit zu fahren reichen die Aldi Teile finde ich, sonst müsste ich ja meine "Guten Klamotten" 5 mal / Woche waschen, das tut bestimmt keiner guten Funktionswäsche gut. 

Was die Aldi Mütze angeht, ich ziehe unterm Helm auch nur nen Buff an, alles andere Schwitzt zu sehr, die Aldi Mütze ziehe ich dann nach dem Biken an bis meine Haare wieder trocken sind . 

Also ich denke es ist durchaus dass ein oder andere Teil dabei welches nicht unbedingt für die Tonne ist . 

Ich werde weiterhin meine Aldi / Alex / Move It Sachen anziehen, vor allem zur Arbeit, da ziehe ich mich eh um, und muss nicht meine teuren Sachen jeden Tag durchnudeln


----------



## argh (7. Dezember 2011)

snoopy1979 schrieb:


> Tut mir ja leid wenn ich hier jetzt wieder Illusionen zerstört habe, aber Qualität wird immer seinen Preis haben!





Ich fahre seid Jahrem bei miesem Wetter mit Alditeilen durch die Gegend (wenngleich nicht ausschließlich) und habe festgestellt, dass die Sachen für den Preis okay sind. Sie sind nicht alle gleich gut. Handschuhe und Hosen passen mir z.B. gar nicht. Aber die langen Trikots mit Windblocker-Funktion sind ebenso okay wie die Trikots. Sie sitzen nicht 100%ig, sie sind nicht hochtechnisch- aber sie erfüllen ihren Zweck sehr ordentlich. 

Und im Frühjahr kann ich die Teile je nach Zustand guten Gewissens in die Tonne verbringen. Dann haben sie nämlich lange genug gehalten und meine "besseren" Klamotten geschont.


----------



## anderson (9. Dezember 2011)

Diesmal haben die Überschuhe 3 Wochen gehalten und da war noch eine Woche Pause dazwischen. Und diesmal war es nicht der Reißverschluss, sondern das Innenfutter, das sich auflöst.


----------



## ralalla (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke beim Vergleich der Kleidung kommt es ja auch auf die Häufigkeit der Nutzung bzw. die Art an ?

Extrem oft und harte "Belastung", oder mal über einen Waldweg oder Straße, Radweg zur Arbeit.

Habe auch Billigsachen im Einsatz und komme damit super zurecht. Ein Freund hält auch nie was davon und gibt halt mehr Geld aus. Gestern im Aldi eine Sportbrille für 3,99 gekauft mit 3 versch. Gläsern.
Bisher kein Problem und funktioniert super.

Und falls die dann mal nen Abflug macht ist es "fast" egal da sie nicht teuer war.


----------



## Enrgy (9. Dezember 2011)

anderson schrieb:


> Diesmal haben die Überschuhe 3 Wochen gehalten und da war noch eine Woche Pause dazwischen. Und diesmal war es nicht der Reißverschluss, sondern das Innenfutter, das sich auflöst.



Kurz in die Wachmaschine (falls verschlammt) und dann zurückbringen gegen Geld. Zum Glück sind die da nicht zimperlich mit dem Umtausch. 

Das Umtauschen an sich wird einem bei den Discountern zwar etwas schwierig gemcht, da man durch den Ausgang rein muß und sich der genervten Blicke aller in der Kassenschlange stehenden Kunden aussetzt wenn man die Kassiererin in ihrer Arbeit "stört", aber davon muß man sich frei machen. 
Schließlich steht man selbst oft genug in der Schlange und darf wegen ner Mutti mit nicht passend gekauften Babysachen warten.
Also keine falsche Scham und wieder zurückbringen, was kaputt gegangen ist!

Ich denke, so mancher Käufer von teurer Markenware hat da im Shop mehr Probleme, seine schon deutlich gebrauchten Klamotten oder Hardware nach längerer Zeit getauscht zu bekommen. Natürlich hört man darüber nur äußerst selten hier etwas, denn wer gibt sich schon die Blöße und sagt etwas schlechtes über die zu horrenden Preisen gekauften Klamotten oder den ach so freundlichen Händler. Geht ja mal garnicht, schließlich ist nur Discounterware schlecht!


----------



## anderson (9. Dezember 2011)

Waschen, trocknen, 20 Aldieinkaufszettel aufheben, zum Aldi fahren und mich dort an der Kasse anstellen, ist mir nicht peinlich, aber für 5,99 zu viel Aktion. Außerdem muss man ja nicht alle Auswüchse der Wegwerfgesellschaft mitmachen. Ich finds geil, wenn die Dinge funktionieren und viele Jahre halten.

Man filtert so langsam die Klamotten raus, die passen und bei sportlichem Einsatz funktionieren und halten. Und ehrlich gesagt bleibt mir da jetzt nur noch das kurze Unterhemd.

Ich würde auch darüber berichten, wenn die Überschuhe 50 Euro gekostet hätten, kaputt gegangen wären und es hier einen entsprechenden Thread gäbe.

@ralalla: Du hast die Brille schon seit gestern und sie macht bisher keine Probleme? Nicht schlecht


----------



## Gr_Flash (9. Dezember 2011)

Denke jeder muss da seine Erfahrungen machen.

Die enganliegenden Hosen mit Polster waren bisher immer in Ordnung, die Trikots sind mMn meistens eher schlecht. Bei einem ist mir nach der ersten Fahrt der Zipper kaputt gegangen - gleich ein zweites Langarmtrikot für lau zugeschickt bekommen. Das ist jetzt nach einigen Wochen aber auch kaputt... Für "untendrunter" im Winter aber ok.


----------



## MagicSven (9. Dezember 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Krass, innerhalb von 24 Stunden? Angebot vom 28. November, am 29. November zehn Mal getragen und gewaschen ...



Falsch - Angebot vom Aldi-Süd am 06.09.2011
Ergo binnen 7 Wochen.

http://www.shoppic.org/34862/aldi-sud-crane-sports-fahrrad-bekleidung-fur-damen-und-herren/


----------



## anderson (9. Dezember 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Die enganliegenden Hosen mit Polster waren bisher immer in Ordnung



Bezogen auf meine Anatomie ist das kein Polster, sondern ein Suspensorium! Zumindest bei der langen Hose von letztem Winter war das so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (9. Dezember 2011)

Da gebe ich dir völlig recht, die Lage der Polster geht seit mehreren Jahren garnicht!


----------



## mäcpomm (9. Dezember 2011)

Wenn der Sattel zum Ar... passt braucht man kein Polster. Nur bekommt man es so schlecht aus der Hose.


----------



## peh (9. Dezember 2011)

MagicSven schrieb:


> Falsch - Angebot vom Aldi-Süd am 06.09.2011
> Ergo binnen 7 Wochen.


Du redest anscheinend von einem völlig anderen Produkt.


----------



## Gr_Flash (10. Dezember 2011)

Abitur2011 schrieb:


> Jetz freu ich mich auf mein *erstes Geld aus dem Berufspraktikum.* Dann kann ich mir richtige Funktionskleidung von Gore, Vaude & Co. kaufen. *Dann habe ich diesen Aldi-Mist nicht mehr nÃ¶tig*.



Dann lass es mal richtig krachen - was kostet schon die Welt  Sollen die anderen armen Schlucker doch an ihren Aldi-Klamotten verrecken 

PS: Schon mal drÃ¼ber nachgedacht, dass es vllt. Leute gibt, die nicht aus Armut bei Aldi Klamotten kaufen, sondern einfach Vernunft walten lassen und nicht 150 Euro fÃ¼r eine Radhose aus Nylon/Polyester (EK: 2â¬, wenn Ã¼berhaupt) zahlen mÃ¶chten?!

Ich bin so einer. Gebe das Geld dann lieber fÃ¼r andere Sachen aus, oder - und das ist der Clou - Ã¼berhaupt nicht.

BTW: Geiler Username. SchÃ¶n individuell..^^


----------



## mäcpomm (10. Dezember 2011)

@ Gr Flash

Und Du recherchierst vor jeder Deiner Ausgaben das man Dich ja nicht verarscht?

Neues Auto oder gebraucht?
Neuer Fernseher oder Auslaufmodell?
Smartphone oder Billighandy?
Ich könnte fast unendlich weiter machen.

Fakt ist, das die Meisten unter uns ihr Geld schon irgendwie loswerden und wenn es beim Urlaub machen oder "schön Essen gehen" ist.


----------



## CrossX (10. Dezember 2011)

Abitur2011 schrieb:


> Jetz freu ich mich auf mein erstes Geld aus dem Berufspraktikum. Dann kann ich mir richtige Funktionskleidung von Gore, Vaude & Co. kaufen. Dann habe ich diesen Aldi-Mist nicht mehr nötig.



Ja mit so nem Berufspraktikum steigt man ja direkt in die Liga der Hochverdiener auf. Da darfs auch ruhig mal Belugakaviar sein anstatt ein Müsliriegel und ne komplette Gore oder Assosausstattung für die kurze Hausrunde. 

Ach ja, vergiss nicht auf dem Trail jeden auszulachen der schlechtere Klamotten hat als du. Wo kämen wir denn da hin wenn wir nicht jeden, der günstiger einkauft nicht sofort runterputzen. 
Man muss sich ja als Praktikant auch etwas vom gewöhnlichen Pöbelvolk abheben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (10. Dezember 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> DSchon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass es vllt. Leute gibt, die nicht aus Armut bei Aldi Klamotten kaufen, sondern einfach Vernunft walten lassen und nicht 150 Euro für eine Radhose aus Nylon/Polyester (EK: 2, wenn überhaupt) zahlen möchten?!



Meinst du, der Preis für hochwertige und funktionale Sportbekleidung kommt alleine durch die Materialkosten zustande? Da machen sich eine Menge studierte Leute über lange Zeit viele Gedanken drüber. Das ist ja bei deinem Fahrrad genauso. Das dürfte nach deiner Rechnung dann auch nur 50 Euro kosten und nicht 2000. Und gekauft hast du es in Koblenz und nicht bei Aldi Süd


----------



## Enrgy (10. Dezember 2011)

Abitur2011 schrieb:


> Ganz geil auch so ein Klassenkamerad von mir. Der meinte mal, einen ganz demonstrativ auf Marken-Rebell machen zu müssen. Kauft er sich Sportschuhe von Aldi. 3 Monate später hatte er ein Sport-Attest, weil die fehlende Dämpfung in den Aldiletten seine Knie ruiniert hatten.



Da kann man mal sehen, wie verweichlicht die heutige Facebook-Playsi-Jugend ist. Komisch, daß zu meiner Schulzeit keiner über ausgeleierte Gelenke und zerstörte Knie gejammert hat. Vor 30-35 Jahren hätten sich selbst Profisportler nach den Aldischuhen die Finger geleckt.

Viel Spaß noch auf der Überholspur des Lebens 

Und immer schön ein Dosenbrot im Rucksack


----------



## harthinterteil (10. Dezember 2011)

Abitur2011 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ganz geil auch so ein Klassenkamerad von mir. Der meinte mal, einen ganz demonstrativ auf Marken-Rebell machen zu müssen. Kauft er sich Sportschuhe von Aldi. 3 Monate später hatte er ein Sport-Attest, weil die fehlende Dämpfung in den Aldiletten seine Knie ruiniert hatten.
> 
> Kauf du nur deine Aldi-Sachen. Eure Rechnung müsst ihr früher oder später teuer bezahlen.



 

Das ist mal eine Ansage. Den Arzt hätte ich gerne gesehen, der diese Diagnose aufgestellt hat. Was hat die Menschheit bloß gemacht, als es noch keine super-air-super-gel-dämpfende-und-hast-du-nicht-gesehen Sportschuhe gab? Meine Knie sind auch kaputt, trotz Marken-Laufschuhen...oder sollte ich sagen wegen der Marken-Schuhen???
Verdien du erstmal das Geld und wenn du dann mal eine Familie hast, kannst du dann mal anfangen zu rechnen, was dir wichtig ist.

Könnte man bei diesem Thread von der allgemeinen Grundsatzdiskussion "Marke vs. Discounter" weggehen und einfach mal für Interessierte die Angebote posten und dann die Erfahrungen dazu?   Und bitte die Aussagen belegen. In Zeiten von Facebook und Co. kann jeder selbst mit 4 Promille noch die peinlichsten Bilder ins Netz stellen, aber hier sieht man nie auch nur ein Beweisbild.

Sollte nur mal eine Anregung sein, denn sonst führt diese Diskussion ins Nichts.


----------



## bobons (10. Dezember 2011)

Benutzt doch einfach die Ignorierfunktion. Selbst wenn er kein Troll ist, junge Menschen neigen dazu Meinungen und Ansichten ihrer Eltern so zu verteidigen, als ob es ihre eigenen Erfahrungen wären.

Und freut euch dass jemand schon Aldi und Co. hasst bevor er seine ErFAHRungen damit machen konnte, so bleiben mehr Funktionsshirts für uns Discounterbonzen übrig. 

Zudem wird der junge Mann mit seinem Praktikantengehalt die Wirtschaft mehr ankurbeln als ein Aldibuyer mit 50000 Euro Jahreseinkommen, wenn er Gore und Vaude statt Tchibo und Co. kauft.


----------



## mäcpomm (10. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Du so schlau bist dann schau Dir die Markenschläppchen von vor 30 jahren an. 
Wenn der Schuh zu Deinen / seinen Füßen passt ist alles OK.


----------



## anderson (10. Dezember 2011)

Gibt nur ein Beweisbild meiner 3 Wochen alten Überschuhe.




Die vom letzten Jahr hab ich natürlich weggeschmissen.

Der Jürgen Hingsen ist natürlich jetzt ein ganz blödes Beispiel. Für den waren die Adidas ja dann schon wieder zu schnell


----------



## MagicSven (10. Dezember 2011)

peh schrieb:


> Du redest anscheinend von einem völlig anderen Produkt.



Habe extra den Link darunter gesetzt.

gruß Sven


----------



## harthinterteil (10. Dezember 2011)

anderson schrieb:


> Gibt nur ein Beweisbild meiner 3 Wochen alten Überschuhe.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 221345
> 
> ...


Genau so stelle ich mir das vor. Damit können die Leser was anfangen und daraus ihre Schlüsse ziehen.
Danke!


----------



## killa187 (10. Dezember 2011)

Abitur2011 schrieb:


> Ach laber hier doch keinen Müll. Auch vor 30 Jahren gab es schon Adidas, Nike und Puma. Aber du kannst ja mal gerne einen Beweis posten. Jetzt will ich hier mal ein Foto von deinem Profisportler sehen, der damals Aldi-Sportschuhe anhatte.




Du hast es falsch verstanden das Beispiel. Die Schuhe die DAMALS von Profisportlern getragen wurden sind im Vergleich sehr viel schlechter als die Sportschuhe von Aldi die HEUTE bei Aldi verkauft werden. 
Und um diese elendige Diskussion hoffentlich ein fuer allemal zu beenden geb ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu. Ich verzichte auf Gross/Kleinschreibung das geht schneller und es wird lang, das weiss ich jetzt schon ;-)

also natuerlich hat es auch im bereich der sporttextilien, aehnlich wie in der computer technologie sehr grosse spruenge gegeben, ich nehm das jetzt mal als beispiel damit es auch alle verstehen und beides sich fast im selben zeitfenster abspielt.

damals trugen die sportler alle baumwolle, weil einfach nichts anderes vorhanden war. irgendwann wurde nylon und etwas spaeter auch andere textilfasern erfunden/hergestellt und es kommen weiterhin neue dazu bis heute, oder verbesserungen der vorhandenen. gutes beispiel sind hier fussbaelle schaut euch mal schwarz/weiss fussballspiele auf youtube an und achtet auf den ball. sowas heist heute medizinball, es hat sich einiges verbessert.
im laufe der jahre wurden die faeden z.b. immer duenner und man konnte mit kombinationen von materialien bessere ergebnisse erzielen z.b. die membranen von goretex. andere hersteller ziehen hier nach und so hat jeder seine lieblingsfirma die mal ein produkt besser oder schlechter ist aber im grossen und ganzen, ist vom persoenlichen geschmack abgesehn, so ziemlich alles gleich gut im oberen preissegment. dies bezeichne ich mal als JETZT zustand. noch dazu wird heute ja auch alles mit angaben von den herstellern garantiert (wassersaeule usw).
die letzten 15 jahre gabs meiner meinung nach einen starken anstieg in verbesserungen bei sporttextilien der jetzt etwas abflacht weil das material langsam ausgereizt ist.
um jetzt die computer ins spiel zu bringen analog dazu die geschichte des pc. zuerst riesig wurden sie immer kleiner (textilfaeden) neue materialien wurden erfunden sie wurden immer leistungsfaehiger usw. die letzten 15-20 Jahre gab es sehr grosse veraenderungen aber mittlerweile landet man ohne neue materialien in einer sackgasse weil das aktuelle material einfach ausgereizt ist. dies kompensieren die hersteller aktuell mit immer mehr kernen auf der cpu (dual core, quad core usw). sie koennen eine einzelne cpu mit dem aktuellen material einfach nicht sehr viel kleiner herstellen also bauen sie lieber viele cpus auf eine cpu. 
bei textilien das gleiche es gibt noch kein wundermaterial das winddicht atmungsaktiv und was weiss ich nicht alles in einem ist. also kombinieren die hersteller (fleece mit softshell usw). grosse verbesserungen sind dort nicht mehr drin. aber sobald was neues gefunden wird geht das ganze wieder los.

was hat das mit aldi und co zu tun .... ganz einfach. die techniken und materialien sind bekannt, gerade in china. dort kann man meterweise den gleichen stoff wie goretex kaufen. was anderes macht der zulieferer von aldi auch nicht nennen wir ihn chinamann, aber er kauft halt die billigere variante die nicht ganz so viel wassersaeule hat, das gleiche macht er auch mit dem Garn usw. wie man eine jacke nachbaut weiss chinamann auch. er hat material und plaene nur wen er hier verkaufen will muss es anders ausssehen. chinamann laesst billige designer/naeher die jacken bauen und schifft sie zu ALDI. ALDI nimmt soviel auf einmal davon das chinamann gerne rabatt gibt und sogar noch mehr fuer folgeauftraege. ein grund fuer den billigen preis, ein anderer grund ist  chinamann muss keine reklame machen und haelt sich bestimmt nicht an die auch in asien herschenden arbeitsrechte, siehe dokus ueber lidl und co.. chinamann muss auch nciht forschen (neue textilien usw) so wie goretex. chinamann nimmt nur fertige produkte baut sie preiswert zusammen und verkauf in einem rutsch.

die chinamann jacke kann und wird niemals so gut sein wie ein markenprodukt, es sei denn sie stammt von dem marken produzent der ueberproduziert hat bzw zuviel material hat und keine auftraege, auch das gibt es. ABER dann wird meist bei der endkontrolle oder woanders am material geschlampt. zurueck zum thema die qualitaet. die chinamann jacke muss deshalb nicht schlecht sein sie erfuellt ihren zweck aber die jacke ist halt nur bis zu -10Cel noch warm waehrend goretex -25Cel geht. fuer einen normalen deutschen winter waer aldi ok aber nach sibirien wuerd ich goretex nehmen. ich denk mal der absatz der aldi jacke waer in sibirien nicht hoch. mit aldi und co stoest man halt ehr an die grenzen aber im normalen rahmen sind sie durchaus eine alternative und sind wir mal ganz ehrlich unsere raeder heute sind verglichen mit profigeraet von vor 10-20 jahren um lichtjahre besser aber sind wir das auch ? ich seh manchmal typen die haben klamotten aufn bike an die sind fast 2 mal so teuer wie mein bike und die schwitzen genauso wie ich am berg ;-) und die wuerden in aldi klamotten genauso schwitzen. fuer profis ist aldi und co sicher keine gute wahl aber fuer uns normalos ohne status denken sollte es durchaus eine alternative sein. und falls mal was von aldi kaputt geht man kriegt 2 jahre ersatz oder geld zurueck, bei dem preis haben sich die sachen nach 6-12 monaten amortisiert. eine formel dazu markenware hat 20-30% mehr reserve kostet dafuer aber 50-60% mehr das muss jeder fuer sich entscheiden ob es ihm das wert ist.

fuer den langen text koennt ihr euch jetzt bei meiner aldi jacke bedanken die seit gestern nachm waschen trocknet und immer noch feucht ist so das ich 2 stundnen zeit totschlagen muss...AAAAAAahhhhhh


----------



## Gr_Flash (10. Dezember 2011)

Würde ja gerne ein Bild meiner 1,5 Jahre und ca. 6000 Km alten Crivit Hose posten, aber die ist völlig eingesaut von der Tour heute.

Wie bereits oben gesagt: Es gibt Sch... von Aldi und Co., es gibt aber auch wirklich brauchbare Sachen. Pauschalisieren hilft da überhaupt nicht.

An den Abiturienten: Kauf dir Adidas, Puma und Co u. werd glücklich.

Und: Man liest hier natürlich auch weniger Negatives über Markenklamotten, weil die persönliche Hemmschwelle eine Kaufentscheidung als falsch o. schlecht einzustufen bei einem >100 Produkt natürlich wesentlich höher liegt als bei "Aldi-Schrott".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 178502 (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mir sowohl ein Set der "Kollektion" 2010 und dieses Jahr bestehend aus Hose, jacke, "Herbsttrikot" und Handschuhen gekauft. Der Preis lag je nach Artikel bei knapp 10 und ich fahre damit selbst den jetzigen Temperaturen um 0 Grad sehr gerne.
Alles, was ich heute anhatte, war ein altes, dünnes T-Shirt und darauf die Winter-Radjacke vom Aldi, die Hosen vom Aldi und die Handschuhe vom Aldi.
Mein Radcomputer hat mir immer knapp 1 Grad C angezeigt, gefroren hab ich nicht einmal. Ich bin mit dem Aldi-zeug echt super zufrieden, es mag sicherlich sein, dass teure Sachen teils deutlich besser sind, aber man sollte glaube ich nicht sofort nur Qualität, sondern viel mehr das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis vergleichen.

Für den Sommer habe ich selbst eine Scott-Hose, die mich knapp 100 gekostet hat, da kann man glaub zweimal quer durch Deutschland fahren, ohne dass einem der Arsch wehtut....aber halt 100, da sind die Hosen für 10 vom Aldi im Vergleich auch nicht soo viel schlechter, wenn man mal den enormen Preisunterschied miteinbezieht.


----------



## Deleted 178502 (10. Dezember 2011)

Abitur2011 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, die Aldi-Fanboy können hier eh nicht mitreden. Ich meine, wer immer nur Rotkäppchen-Sekt getrunken hat, der findet den natürlich ok. Aber scheiß auf das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis....wer mal eine Edelmarke oder sogar Champagner getrunken hat, der weiß, dass Rotkäppchen Sekt mal echt eine wiederliche Plörre ist.


 
Es mag auf diesem Planeten Menschen geben, die auf ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis angewiesen sind und unter diesem Aspekt ihre Waren aussuchen, die sie kaufen. Da ist Rotkäppchen eben der Standard und der teure, edle Champagner die Ausnahme 

Und du hast laut deinem Nickname dieses Jahr dein Abitur gemacht, nehme ich zumindest mal an, dann studierst ja vielleicht in naher Zukunft mal - dann wirst auch du zum Plörre-trinker, glaub mir 

Es seidenn du bist ein Hotel-Mama-Student, aber diese sollten bezüglich Finanzen lieber die Backen halten.


----------



## Gr_Flash (10. Dezember 2011)

Abitur2011 schrieb:


> Aber scheiß auf das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis....



Und das von nem Schüler...

PS: Hab ne Specialized Jacke, fahre ein 9Kg Carbon HT, mein Auto ist von BMW -> TROTZDEM kauf ich weiter bei Aldi ein, wenn die Qualität stimmt. Ich gebe einfach ungern mehr Geld aus für etwas, das mir (im Verhältnis zum Preis) nicht mehr bringt als die günstige Variante.


----------



## urmel511 (10. Dezember 2011)

Abitur2011 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, die Aldi-Fanboy können hier eh nicht mitreden. Ich meine, wer immer nur Rotkäppchen-Sekt getrunken hat, der findet den natürlich ok. Aber scheiß auf das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis....wer mal eine Edelmarke oder sogar Champagner getrunken hat, der weiß, dass Rotkäppchen Sekt mal echt eine wiederliche Plörre ist.




Nach allem was ich von Dir bis jetzt gelesen habe merke ich nur eines: 
DU bist von Beruf Sohn.  bei dem es vermutlich jede Woche Dom Perignon zu trinken gibt.


----------



## david99 (10. Dezember 2011)

wer brauch schon alkohol... vor allem als SPORTLER 

alkohol is was für leute die mit der realität nicht klarkommen. zu dem abiturienten kann ich nur eines sagen: opfer!


ich könnt jetz beispiele nennen inkl. handfester beweise dass etliche teure produkte schlechter / ineffizienter / weniger preiswert sind als billige... produkte aus den verschiedensten branchen. aber warum sollte ich zeit investieren um EIN opfer zu bekehren? außerdem  wenns keine opfer gäbe müsste ICH mehr bezahlen


----------



## killa187 (11. Dezember 2011)

Abitur2011 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, die Aldi-Fanboy können hier eh nicht mitreden. Ich meine, wer immer nur Rotkäppchen-Sekt getrunken hat, der findet den natürlich ok. Aber scheiß auf das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis....wer mal eine Edelmarke oder sogar Champagner getrunken hat, der weiß, dass Rotkäppchen Sekt mal echt eine wiederliche Plörre ist.



du raffst das irgendwie nicht ... im gegensatz zu dir kaufen sich leute textilien um einen zweck damit zu erfuellen ... so etwas kann auch gerne 300  kosten wen es mich gluecklich macht, wen ich aber auch gluecklich werde fuer ein zehntel des preises (30) und fuer meinen zweck alles ok ist dann freut man sich fuer so ein geiles geschaeft und fuers gesparrte geld. so etwas ist "NORMAL". 

unsichere zeitgenossen brauchen leider ein status symbol. die kaufen klamotten nach namen und nicht nach gebrauch bzw zweck. ich wette mit dir wen ASSOS eine Hose rausbringt wo von aussen nicht erkennbar ist das es eine ASSOS hose ist und der name auch nirgends draufsteht, das sie sich schlechter verkauft als alle anderen assos hosen. 

FRAGE: wen du einen billigen haendy tarif hast fuer sagen wir mal 5 im monat, der dir voll und ganz reicht und fuer deine beduerfnisse ideal ist und deine kumpels wuerden sich lustig ueber dein billigen tarif machen, wuerdest du den tarif dann auf 50 wechseln ? oder dir denken was fuer idioten der ist so schoen billig und ich bin gluecklich ? 
geht noch weiter ....
dein haendy wuerdest du sicher sofort wechseln wens nen billiges waer auch wens fuer dich  seinen zweck erfuellt aber die SIM karte sieht man ja nicht da reicht billig, kann man ja nicht mit posen. ausserdem isses ja ein gutes geschaeft da freut man sich drueber, geld gespart. so gehts halt manchen mit aldi klamotten, reicht ist billig und erfuellt seinen zweck mir doch egal was fuer ne firma draufsteht sind sowiso nur oberflaechlichkeiten mit denen manche ihr kleines selbsbewustsein aufwerten, wens sportlich schon nicht langt muss man wenigstens beim schwitzen gestylt aussehen ;-) 


als entschuldigung lass ich mal dein alter gelten .. wir alle waren mal mehr oder weniger so in jungen jahren.


----------



## anderson (11. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich mir keine teuren Klamotten leisten kann, kauf ich mir welche vom Aldi und bin zufrieden damit. Wenn ich Geld habe, kauf ich mir Markenklamotten die noch besser funkionieren und länger halten (in der Regel ist das so!) und bin auch zufrieden damit. Wenn die Hose von Scott 100 Euro kostet und prima passt und funktioniert, stimmt das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.

Wer braucht einen BMW? Dacia fährt auch geradeaus.

Rotkäppchen ist nicht so schlecht, sagt meine Frau.

@killa187: Zu viele Worte, viel zu viele Worte, für das bisschen Inhalt


----------



## SCM (11. Dezember 2011)

Jeder soll das kaufen, was zu seinem Geldbeutel passt - allerdings finde ich es verwerflich, Kleidung zu kaufen, von der man 100% weiÃ, dass sie unter Ã¼belsten und erbÃ¤rmlichsten UmstÃ¤nden von den Ãrmsten der Armen zusammengeschustert wird und sich dann zu freuen, was man doch fÃ¼r ein tolles SchnÃ¤ppchen gemacht hat. Das vermeintliche SchnÃ¤ppchen kann nur produziert werden, weil andere dafÃ¼r leiden. Oder glaubt jemand hier ernsthaft, dass man ein KleidungsstÃ¼ck fÃ¼r 3,99 produzieren und um die halbe Welt verschicken kann, so dass am Ende alle zufrieden sind? Gleiches gilt auch fÃ¼r die Lebensmittel der Discounter. 1 Kg HÃ¤hnchenschenkel fÃ¼r 1,49 â¬? Klar - sauber, hygienisch ohne Antibiotika und unter angemessenen Bedingungen produziert. Ich bin Ã¼brigens weder Ãko noch Gutmensch oder KÃ¶rnerfresser - z.B. mein Kleiderschrank ist nur aus oben genannten GrÃ¼nden eher "europÃ¤isch" (made in italy, france, germany) geprÃ¤gt (Ã¼brigens fast immer ohne Logo oder Markenschriftzug, weil ich keine Reklametafel bin) und ich kaufe lieber weniger hÃ¶herpreisige Produkte mit entsprechendem Herkunftsnachweis und entsprechender Zertifizierung als viele Billige.

Das soll nicht zu einer Grundsatz-Diskussion fÃ¼hren, aber ich denke, dass Discounter vs. "QualitÃ¤t" nicht nur eine Frage der vermeintlichen Dekadenz ist.


----------



## Gr_Flash (11. Dezember 2011)

anderson schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir keine teuren Klamotten leisten kann, kauf ich mir welche vom Aldi und bin zufrieden damit. Wenn ich Geld habe, kauf ich mir Markenklamotten *die noch besser funkionieren und länger halten* (in der Regel ist das so!) und bin auch zufrieden damit. Wenn die Hose von Scott 100 Euro kostet und prima passt und funktioniert, stimmt das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.
> 
> *Wer braucht einen BMW?*



Hast du dir doch schon selbst beantwortet....

PS: Wo meine Klamotten tatsächlich herkommen, kann ich als Verbraucher doch überhaupt nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Teilweise reicht es für "made in Germany" ja schon, wenn in D der letzte Knopf oder die letzte Naht gesetzt wurde.

Davon ab: Würde es den Arbeitern in China usw. wirklich besser gehen, wenn sie nicht dieser Arbeit nachgehen müssten? Wie würden die dann über die Runden kommen? Gibt es überhaupt Alternativen in solchen Ländern (wir reden hier von Millionen von Arbeitern...)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCM (11. Dezember 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Hast du dir doch schon selbst beantwortet....
> 
> PS: Wo meine Klamotten tatsÃ¤chlich herkommen, kann ich als Verbraucher doch Ã¼berhaupt nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Teilweise reicht es fÃ¼r "made in Germany" ja schon, wenn in D der letzte Knopf oder die letzte Naht gesetzt wurde.
> 
> Davon ab: WÃ¼rde es den Arbeitern in China usw. wirklich besser gehen, wenn sie nicht dieser Arbeit nachgehen mÃ¼ssten? Wie wÃ¼rden die dann Ã¼ber die Runden kommen? Gibt es Ã¼berhaupt Alternativen in solchen LÃ¤ndern (wir reden hier von Millionen von Arbeitern...)?



Henne und Ei! 

Ganz im Ernst: Ich weiÃ es nicht. 

Ich _will_ nur nichts, was dort produziert wurde - auch weil mir das Schadstoffrisiko bei den Klamotten meist zu hoch ist. Immerhin trage ich die Sachen lange direkt auf verschwitzter Haut. 

Und China ist vom Arbeitsstandard ja noch "relativ(!)" harmlos verglichen mit Bangladesh, Indien und anderen ArmenhÃ¤usern. AuÃerdem schicke ich lieber ne Geldspende, als dem Arbeiter 0,003 â¬ fÃ¼r ein Shirt zukommen zu lassen. Und wenn der billigst-Arbeiter letztlich zwar einen Hungerlohn hat, dafÃ¼r aber sich, seine Umwelt und seine Kinder mit Quecksilber, hochgiftigen Farbstoffen und anderen spaÃigen Chemikalien verseucht hat, ist auch irgendwie nichts gewonnen.


----------



## peh (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde gern noch mal den Threadopener zitieren:



woersdorfer schrieb:


> Bitte keine generellen "Aldischrott" Aussagen.



Um das auf die Perlwein-Metapher runterzubrechen: Champagner ist selten der beste, aber fast immer der teuerste Perlwein.

Hier geht es doch einfach darum: Wenn ein Discounter wirklich brauchbare Ware anbietet, ist ein Hinweis nett. Wenn ein Discounter Unbrauchbares anbietet, ist ebenfalls ein Hinweis nett.

Grundsätzliche Diskussionen bringen wenig. Eine Trekkinghose für 14 Euro bei Aldi Süd kann top sein, eine Trekkinghose Monate später bei Aldi Nord für 18 Euro kann unbrauchbar sein. Es handelt sich um unterschiedliche Produkte unterschiedlicher Güte meist von unterschiedlichen Herstellern.


----------



## killa187 (11. Dezember 2011)

anderson schrieb:


> @killa187: Zu viele Worte, viel zu viele Worte, für das bisschen Inhalt



ja aber er rafft es doch nicht .... ;-)
wie gesagt meine aldi jacke war gestern nicht trocken da hatte ich langeweile ...


----------



## david99 (11. Dezember 2011)

am gesündesten lebst du wenn du überhaupt kein fleisch ist.


----------



## xXJojoXx (11. Dezember 2011)

Abitur2011 schrieb:


> Sehr richtig! Fleisch vom Discounter ist einfach widerlich! Wenn ich da dieses weiße fettige Hackfleisch in der Truhe sehe, kommt mir immer fast das Kotzen. Krass das sowas überhaupt verkauft werden darf.
> 
> Mal ganz ehrlich, diesen Fleisch-Müll würde ich noch nicht mal meinem Hund geben! Aber nur zu, wenn jemand billige Preise mag und damit glücklich ist, und für ordentliches Fleisch zu geizig ist... mir doch egal. Ich fress diesen Dreck aber nicht.



Wie wär's, wenn du einfach mal ne riesige Party für's ganze Forum schmeißt, damit wir alle in den Genuss deiner Gourmet-Lebensmittel kommen ? Und am Ende werden Gore-Sachen für umme verteilt. Dann sind wir vielleicht alle deiner Meinung und können ein Anti-Billig-Forum aufmachen ?!


----------



## Deleted 178502 (11. Dezember 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Wie wär's, wenn du einfach mal ne riesige Party für's ganze Forum schmeißt, damit wir alle in den Genuss deiner Gourmet-Lebensmittel kommen ? Und am Ende werden Gore-Sachen für umme verteilt. Dann sind wir vielleicht alle deiner Meinung und können ein Anti-Billig-Forum aufmachen ?!


 
Erlaubt Papa/Mama nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (11. Dezember 2011)

Mach ich schon...


----------



## BejayMTB (11. Dezember 2011)

Abitur2011 schrieb:


> Probiers mal mit selber arbeiten und Geld verdienen.



Was? Wieso? Für Geld muss man arbeiten? Kommt das nicht von Papi? 

Gesendet von meinem Milestone mit Tapatalk


----------



## harthinterteil (11. Dezember 2011)

Da bestätigt sich meine Theorie...
_Wenn einer sein Leben lang nur Zucker in den Ar...h geblasen bekommt, hat am Ende nur noch Zuckerwatte im Kopf.

_Jetzt hat dieser Thread so das ziemlich niedrigste Niveau erreicht_.

@Abitur2011: Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall!
_


----------



## 4mate (11. Dezember 2011)

Leüdde!

Nicht die Trolle  Abitur & h00dy auch noch  füttern!

Einfach nicht auf ihre 'Beiträge' (die keine sind)  antworten 

Sie wollen nur provozieren und ziehen Genugtuung daraus, wenn ihr euch mächtig echauffiert und antwortet.
Tut ihnen diesen Gefallen nicht, bitte!


----------



## snoopy1979 (11. Dezember 2011)

lustig.... und jetzt essen wir alle noch ein Eis und dann reiten wir los! Wahlweise können auch Röcke angezogen und ne Runde geflennt werden!
Weih-o-weih!
Ich kann ja verstehen das irgendwie jeder seinen Standpunkt vertreten will, aber muß das auf so einem niederen Niveau sein?
Kommt mal wieder auf den Punkt des thread zurück! ^^


----------



## mäcpomm (11. Dezember 2011)




----------



## cytrax (11. Dezember 2011)

BTT PLEASE  

Ich fahr seit diesem Jahr Funktionsunterwäsche von Crivit und bin voll zufrieden mit den Sachen. Werd jetzt auch öfter bei Schnäppchen zuschlagen  Sooo schlecht sind die Sachen ja nicht.


----------



## mäcpomm (11. Dezember 2011)

Habe auch seit Anfang 2011 die Crivit Motorradunterwäsche und kann auch nur positiv berichten.


----------



## wastl59 (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde die Klamotten schon viele Jahre gut, für kurze Trails genau das richtige. Wenn man(n) länger unterwegs ist (über 2½ Std.) merke ich jedoch den Unterschied.


----------



## Flupsen (12. Dezember 2011)

Gestern wieder ne 4 Stunden Tour mit dem Aldi und Tschibo gemacht 

-2 bis +5 Grad und hat alles gut.

Das einzige womit ich nocht so zufrieden bin ist die Aldisoftshell von diesem Jahr. An den Armen sehr starker "Schweissstau" und doch etwas zügig an den Reisverschlüssen. Die wird ausgetauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralalla (12. Dezember 2011)

Finde es auch besser eher wie vor mir der Beitrag einfach mal zu berichten wie die Sachen bei dem ein oder anderen sin bzw. wie man damit zurecht kommt. 
Dann können nämlich die, die billig kaufen wollen hier die Erfahrungen lesen und mitteilen und die die nicht mit den Zeug zurecht kommen brauchen auch nix schreiben. 

Bin mit der Lidl "Winterunterwäsche" super zufrieden. Bin bei -2 /+2 Grad gefahren. Keine Bewegungseinschränkung, kein verrutschen, und auch noch zu warm, mit Funktionsjacke und Hose. Feuchtigkeit wird sehr gut durch- und abtransportiert.


----------



## mbcupra (12. Dezember 2011)

Also ich bin mit der Winterunterwäsche auch sehr zufrieden. Die Lidl Softshell ist der größte Mist. Da habe ich schon bei einem flotten Spaziergang nasse Arme und der Schnitt des Kragen stört mich, da die eine Seite, wenn man die Jacke nicht ganz zu oder auf hat, immer am Kinn anliegt.


----------



## romanb7 (12. Dezember 2011)

Also ich/wir haben uns von Lidl auch die Funktionswäsche geholt, also das langärmlige Shirt und die lange Hose, drüber fahr ich die Länge Hose von Lidl die es vor 8wochen oder so mal gab, obenrum nen kurzärmliges Bikeshirt drüber und ne Killtec Level 3 Softshell Jacke die ich mal reduziert bei Real ergattert hab.
Nightride bei ca. +2Grad war kein Problem. Schweiß wurde gut abtransportiert. Anschließend aufm Weihnachtsmarkt in den selben Klamotten hab ich auch nicht gefroren.
Ich würde es wieder kaufen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harthinterteil (12. Dezember 2011)

Flupsen schrieb:


> Das einzige womit ich nocht so zufrieden bin ist die Aldisoftshell von diesem Jahr. An den Armen sehr starker "Schweissstau" ...



Den besagten "Schweissstau" in den Ärmeln habe ich auch.


----------



## zett78 (12. Dezember 2011)

harthinterteil schrieb:


> Den besagten "Schweissstau" in den Ärmeln habe ich auch.



ist das die mit den abzippbaren Ärmeln? Gab es in schwarz und in blau?

wenn ja, dann habe ich auch die schwitzigen Arme


----------



## Enrgy (12. Dezember 2011)

Leute, macht euch mal locker. Ich hatte diverse Aldi Jacken in den letzten 10-12 Jahren und mir letzten Herbst eine Vaude Posta gegönnt. Testsieger. Super Material. Und was ist? Die Arme sind genauso nass wie in den Aldi Jacken. 

Softshell ist nunmal nicht so atmingaktiv wie das alte dünne Windstopper Zeug von Gore.
Konnte ich letzten Winter auch gut bei den Leuten beobachten, die Gore Softshell Handschuhe an hatten. Beim Stop auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt jammerten mehrere über nasse und kalte Hände. 
In meinen alten Windstopper Handschuhen von 1997 waren die Hände seit jeher trocken.


----------



## ferdie (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich kaufe auch schon seit einigen Jahren die Unterwäsche von Aldi. Ich kann die Wäsche auch allen empfehlen, die damit nicht unbedingt Extreme Sport betreiben wollen. Aber das mit der Softshell Jacke kann ich bestätigen. An den Reißverschlüssen kann es schon mal sehr zügig werden


----------



## Maxican (12. Dezember 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Leute, macht euch mal locker. Ich hatte diverse Aldi Jacken in den letzten 10-12 Jahren und mir letzten Herbst eine Vaude Posta gegönnt. Testsieger. Super Material. Und was ist? Die Arme sind genauso nass wie in den Aldi Jacken.



DIe Posta habe ich mir auch gegönnt, heute geliefert bekommen und natürlich direkt getestet.
Kann aber durchaus einen Unterschied zu meiner Aldi Softshell feststellen.
Hatte extra die gleichen Sachen drunter wie sonst auch immer.
Mein Fazit: Fühlte sich etwas wärmer und trockener an, zu Hause angekommen war die Jacke auch innen weniger nass als die Aldi-Jacke.
Ob der Aufpreis (3-fache) lohnt muss wohl jeder für sich selber entscheiden, 3-fach trockener ist sie wohl nicht geblieben.
Man schwitzt halt, sonst wäre es kein Sport


----------



## mäcpomm (12. Dezember 2011)

Jawoll, gibs ihm.....
Ich kann immer 1x mehr Shell als Du. 

Dein dummes Gesicht will ich sehen wenn Dich ein Aldi / Lidl gekleideter Mitvierziger mit einem Cantigebremsten Rad aus den 90ern verbläst. 

Aber ne auf Deinen Trails (zur Eisdiele und zurück) kommen Dir die Jungen und Mädel die richtig Druck am Pedal haben nicht in die Quere. Da bist Du der GORE-König.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (12. Dezember 2011)

Abitur2011 schrieb:


> Wow, da kennt sich einer aber aus.  Nur zur Bildung, Gore Windstopper IST eine Softshell.  Genaugenommen gibt es da schon wieder eine neue Technologie, nämlich Activeshell. Die ist nochmal mehr atmungsaktiv wie die bisherigen Gore Softshells.



Meine Güte, du hast aber wirklich überhaupt keine Ahnung, von dem worüber du schreibst. Gore Windstopper ist doch nicht gleich Softshell. Und Active Shell ist ja wieder was ganz anderes. Enrgy meinte die alten Gore Klamotten, in denen Windstopper verbaut war. Das war kein Softshell und die erwähnten Jacken waren in der Regel nicht so warm wie die heutigen Softshell. Ich fahre heute noch eine vielleicht 8-9 Jahre alte Gore mit Windstopper. Und das auch bei Temperaturen niedriger als -15°C. Bei den Handschuhen wärs mir allerdings nicht warm genug.

Abitur2011, ich weiß, du willst hier ein bißchen provozieren, ist ja auch ganz amüsant, aber informiere dich doch vorher besser, worüber du schreibst.

Zurück zum Aldithema: Auberginen sind saugünstig


----------



## killa187 (12. Dezember 2011)

Abitur2011 schrieb:


> Wow, da kennt sich einer aber aus.  Nur zur Bildung, Gore Windstopper IST eine Softshell.  Genaugenommen gibt es da schon wieder eine neue Technologie, nämlich Activeshell. Die ist nochmal mehr atmungsaktiv wie die bisherigen Gore Softshells.
> 
> http://www.gorebikewear.de/remote/Satellite/PROD_JGOXYG?landingid=1212722635714A
> 
> Du solltest lieber deine Aldi-Sachen schönreden, als hier über HighEnd-Funktionswäsche zu schreiben. Weil bei Aldi kennst du alle Sonderangebote, da bist du König. Unser Aldi-König.



Wow, da kennt sich einer aber aus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nur zur Bildung, ACTIVE SHELL ist SOFT SHELL ohne waermende Schicht dadurch etwas atmungsaktiver und wiegt weniger.....

Um wieder auf ALDI zurueck zu kommen ... meine ALDI Jacke ist wieder trocken ....


----------



## Gaunt (13. Dezember 2011)

Mal ehrlich. Man kann ab und an Schnäppchen beim Discounter machen. Es ist aber auch viel neuwertiger Restmüll dabei. 

Mein Sport Kleiderschrank ist ne bunte Mischung aus Discounter und Markenware. Unterwäche, Socken, Shirts vom Discounter sind meist OK. Ich hab auch ein paar leichte Trecking und Bike Hosen die ganz brauchbar sind. Auch ne lange Rad Hose hab ich die geht. Aber die Klamotten die im Winter in Wind, Regen und Schnee stehen sind dann doch fast immer Markenprodukte. 

@Softshell und innen Nass
Das Zeugs ist meist dünn und bei den kalten Temperaturen kondensiert an der Oberfläche (der Innenseite) einfach die hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit im Innern. Winddicht ist hier gleichzeitig Segen und Fluch. 
Den Effekt hast du bei Klamotten, Zelten und sogar bei ganzen Häusern die dann schimmeln.


----------



## anderson (13. Dezember 2011)

Gerade die Socken sind ein gutes Beispiel. Ich habe diverse Running- und Trecklingsocken von Falke zu Hause und änliche Socken von Aldi. Da gibts einen deutlichen Unterschied. Die Aldi Socken bieten weit weniger Stabilität, wirken irgendwie von Beginn an ausgeleiert. Dieses Gefühlt verstärkt sich mit der Zeit noch, so dass sie nach einem halben bis einem Jahr in die Tonne wandern. Dagenen habe ich Falkesocken im Schrank, die sind älter als 8 Jahre. Ich finde auch, man kann nicht einfach hochrechnen, die teuren Klamotten halten 5 Jahre, die Billigen 1 Jahr und kosten nur 1/8, sind also preiswerter. Ich bezahle bei Dingen, die mir wichtig sind gerne die Wertigkeit mit (siehe auch Werkzeug, Waschmaschine usw.)


----------



## harthinterteil (13. Dezember 2011)

zett78 schrieb:


> ist das die mit den abzippbaren Ärmeln? Gab es in schwarz und in blau?
> 
> wenn ja, dann habe ich auch die schwitzigen Arme



Ne, keine abnehmbaren Ärmel. War die hier: http://www.discounter-archiv.de/de/archiv/ALDI-Sued/2011-09-05/Radlerjacke/791492/

Es war evtl. auch etwas zu warm für die Softshell, ca. 7-9°C. Die Kombi aus dem Trokot und langärmligen Windstopper-Unterhemd fand ich bei den selben Temperaturen angenehmer, außer bei langen Abfahrten.
http://www.discounter-archiv.de/de/archiv/ALDI-Sued/2011-09-05/Herbst-Radlertrikot/791493/
http://www.discounter-archiv.de/de/archiv/ALDI-Sued/2011-09-05/Herbst-Radlerunterhemd/791499/

An der langen Hose aus der selben Angebotswoche kann ich bis jetzt noch nichts aussetzen. Die Handschuhe finde ich auch super.


----------



## ferdie (15. Dezember 2011)

Das mag auf den ersten blick etwas selsam erscheinen, aber von World of Western habe ich eine echt nette Kapuzenjacke, die ist von innen gefüttert, hat einige Taschen und liegt gut am Körper an so das man sich auch gut bewegen kann. Natürlich ist alles eine Frage des individuellen Geschmacks, aber das ist ja nicht neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedaline1 (15. Dezember 2011)

Hi
ich habe die Aldi-Softshelljacke dieses Herbstes gekauft. Anfangs ging es, war ja auch nicht kalt, aber sie erschien mir schon sehr steif. Nach kurzer Zeit sah man unter den Armen schon Abnutzung. Dann kam ich in den ersten Regen und es ging überall, vorallem an den Nähten durch.
Daraufhin (4x getragen) habe ich den Verkaufsleiter von Aldi angesprochen und gesagt, daß ich mit der Jacke überhaupt nicht zufrieden bin.
Und jetzt kommts: er meinte, ich dürfe die Jacke zurückgeben, Aldi wolle zufriedene Kunden - und bekam den vollen Preis erstattet.
Hab mir dann eine Jacke von Solewa gekauft (allerdings 6x so teur). Die ist ganz weich nd geschmeidig und hält schön warm, auch jetzt, wo es doch nur noch 1-2° draußen hat. Gestern hats ziemlich geregnet und nichts ging durch! bin super zufrieden damit
Die Radl-Softshellhose von aldi finde ich ganz gut, obwohl sie im Gegensatz zu meiner Löfflerhose doch schon nach kurzer Zeit Abnutzungserscheinungen am Gesäß zeigt. Dafür bekomme ich halt auch 8 Aldihosen für den Preis, den die Löffler gekostet hat.
Man muß einfach abwägen wo es lohnt Geld zu investieren. Generell denke ich aber, daß man bei Aldi/Lidl...schon Schnäppchen machen kann.


----------



## Enrgy (15. Dezember 2011)

Pedaline1 schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommts: er meinte, ich dürfe die Jacke zurückgeben, Aldi wolle zufriedene Kunden - und bekam den vollen Preis erstattet...



Nä, sach bloß, jibbet doch jarnich! 

Du kannst bei den Discountern ALLES zurückbringen. Auch wenn es schon benutzt wurde. Die Kosten dafür sind schon im Preis einkalkuliert, also keine falsche Scheu, wenns nicht gefällt!


----------



## Cleaner33 (15. Dezember 2011)

Tolle Diskusion hier und jeder macht mit..........
Mein vorschlag und meine Taktik: Einfach Sommerklamotten im Winter und winterklamotten im Sommer kaufen! Billig wie Aldi und es steht Marke drauf!
Dann muss man nur noch damit klar kommen, Mode vom Vorjahr zu tragen:-(


----------



## peh (15. Dezember 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> Mein vorschlag und meine Taktik: Einfach Sommerklamotten im Winter und winterklamotten im Sommer kaufen! Billig wie Aldi


Wo bekomme ich aktuell Marken-MTB-Sommerschuhe für 20 Euro (Lidl-Preis), wo Sommertrikots für 8 Euro, wo MTB-Shorts für 13 Euro?

Deine Taktik geht nicht auf


----------



## ferdie (15. Dezember 2011)

Wow, was geht denn hier? Ich wollte nur mal sehen ob schon jemand was geschrieben hat und schon einige weitere Beiträge. Naja, da kann man auch richtig Geld sparen bei einigen Tipps hier.


----------



## Cleaner33 (15. Dezember 2011)

Evtl. doch, nicht immer so günstig aber ich kaufe gerne hier:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Element-L-S-MX-Trikot-Gr-M-rot-Mod-2009.html
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Element-L-S-MX-Trikot-Gr-M-rot-Mod-2009.html
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...H-MT42-MTB-Touring-Schuhe-brown-Mod-2011.html


----------



## Cleaner33 (15. Dezember 2011)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n4e43b694a1376/c1/show.html
Na da war doch bestimt ne schicke Unnerhose dabei,oder?


----------



## ralalla (15. Dezember 2011)

Wer woander günstig kauft der sollte doch in den Schnäppchenthread schreiben (ist nicht böse gemeint  ), ich finde hier soll wie oben schon mal gesagt über Kleidung von Aldi und Lidl berichtet werden. Ob es zum selben Preis was besseres gibt ist ja auch ok. Aber sich hier so zu provozieren halte ich für übertrieben. Vielleicht sollte man dann lieber ein neues Thema mit der Überschrift "Billig vs. Teuer" eröffnen und dort vergleichen.

Dann bleibt es hier übersichtlich und man kann erlesen  wer womit welche Erfahrung gemacht hat und sich eine Meinung bilden.


----------



## A4L (15. Dezember 2011)

RockyM schrieb:


> Seit dem ich mein Rocky habe, habe ich eh alle meine Aldi-Sachen im Altkleider-Container entsorgt. Man fährt ja auch keinen 3er BMW und fährt damit zu KIK. Hoffentlich habe ich mit meiner Kleiderspende irgendeinem Penner eine Freude gemacht. Wobei die inzwischen ja auch schon verwöhnt sind und nicht alles anziehen.


----------



## CrossX (15. Dezember 2011)

RockyM schrieb:


> Außerdem sehen die Sachen aus so wie sie gekostet haben. Mal echt billig. Seit dem ich mein Rocky habe, habe ich eh alle meine Aldi-Sachen im Altkleider-Container entsorgt. Man fährt ja auch keinen 3er BMW und fährt damit zu KIK. Hoffentlich habe ich mit meiner Kleiderspende irgendeinem Penner eine Freude gemacht. Wobei die inzwischen ja auch schon verwöhnt sind und nicht alles anziehen.



Ich glaube sowas nennt man Konsumopfer. Scheiß egal was das Zeug taugt, solange es nur teuer genug war. 
Die anderen Gore und Assosfahrer könnten sich ja auf dem Trail lustig machen. 

Ach ja, aktuelle Studien haben ergeben, dass teure Klamotten automatisch 200 Watt mehr in die Beine pressen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (15. Dezember 2011)

Funktionsshirt von Lidl+Softshell von Aldi=warm genug für die Jahreszeit und das für 30 Euro. Ob ich damit einen Styl Wettbewerb gewinne ist mir sowas von.... Ich bike um zu fahren und nicht um mich von anderen begaffen zu lassen.


----------



## CrossX (15. Dezember 2011)

RockyM schrieb:


> Ihr Aldi-Fanboys mit eurem Sozialneid gegenüber allem was besser und teurer ist, ist mal echt armseelig.
> 
> 
> Es soll Leute geben, die tragen vernünftige Klamotten und treten trotzdem 200 Watt mehr als du. Denk' mal darüber nach!



Ohne mich jetzt hier in wieder endlose sinnfreie Diskussionen einzulassen:
Ich habe von 5 Euro Klamotten bis 300 Euro Jacken schon ziemlich alles durchgetestet. Einiges von dem billigen Zeugs war Mist, einiges sehr brauchbar. Genau das gleiche kann ich guten Gewissens von teuren Sachen behaupten. Ne Pearl Izumi Softshell hat auch nur zwei Waschmaschinengänge überlebt, und das im Schongang. Soviel zu Markenqualität. 

Apropos: Es soll auch Leute geben die treten in ner KIK-Jeans mehr als wir beide zusammen


----------



## windchill (15. Dezember 2011)

Zurück zum Thema: Heute gab es bei Aldi Süd Merino Unterwäsche. Das Unterhemd ist für mich einen Tick zu weit in M. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, inwiefern Merino Unterwäsche eng anliegen muss. Die Unterhose scheint von der Passform her in Ordnung zu sein, zumal der Beinabschluss unten sehr weich ist (Vorteil in Skischuhen).


----------



## CrossX (16. Dezember 2011)

Die Merinounterwäsche die vor ca nem Monat bei Aldi war, fühlte sich nicht besonders gut an. Für Merino ziemlich kratzig. Hab auch erst überlegt und sie dann aber liegen lassen. 
Ich weiß auch nicht ob Wolle, die man nur lauwarm per Hand waschen darf so gut ist für Sport.


----------



## Flupsen (16. Dezember 2011)

Stimmt, wenn man man es nicht mit Ariel "Ich töte auch deine Haut" extra für Sport Steril Waschmittel Waschen darf kann es ja nicht gut sein.


----------



## CrossX (16. Dezember 2011)

Also ich bin sehr froh über so Erfindungen wie Hygienereiniger für Waschmaschinen. Gerade Sportwäsche fängt bei nem 30 Grad Waschgang gerne mal nach ner Zeit an zu riechen. Geht natürlich auch alles mit nem Essigbad, aber das dürfte wohl nicht viel verträglicher für die Merinowolle sein.


----------



## Gr_Flash (16. Dezember 2011)

- Crivit Trägerhose: Alter ca. 1,5 Jahre / ca. 6000Km; keine Löcher oder Fransen; von vorne winddicht; Polster noch ganz / ohne jedwede Beschädigung. Preis: 8 + 2,20 Versand.

- Crivit Funktionsunterwäsche (Hose ebenfalls gepolstert): Alter ca. 1 Jahr / ca. 3000Km; Zustand tip top; Preis für beides waren glaub ich 15.

@ RockyMountain-Konsumopfer: Ich halte mit meinem 5er sogar vor Aldi - bisher stets ohne Schusswunden wieder nach hause gekommen


----------



## mäcpomm (16. Dezember 2011)

Du hast korrekte Fumfer???


----------



## HanzOberlander (16. Dezember 2011)

ignoriert den (feigen) spast einfach 8[


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (16. Dezember 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Ich halte mit meinem 5er sogar vor Aldi



Aber du würdest ihn da nicht kaufen!


----------



## Enrgy (16. Dezember 2011)

RockyM schrieb:


> Mit solchen Putzlappen schmier ich meine Kette ab.



Wo hast du die denn her? Doch etwa nicht bei Aldi gekauft? Oder gar wie ein Obdachloser aus dem Altkleidercontainer gezerrt, dabei auf deinem Rocky stehend?


----------



## univega2001 (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß nicht welchen geistigen Zustand ein Mensch haben muß der sich ständig unter neuen Namen in einem Forum anmeldet, damit er irgend welchen Mist absondern kann. RockyM, Abitur, Dosenbrot usw. geh doch bitte mal zum Arzt und lass dich untersuchen!
Gruß
Horst


----------



## Gr_Flash (17. Dezember 2011)

anderson schrieb:


> Aber du würdest ihn da nicht kaufen!



Ne, bei Aldi gibts nichts Gebrauchtes


----------



## BeHappy (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe meine Gel-Handschuhe und diese Ski-Unterwäsche von Aldi. Die Handschuhe fangen langsam an ein bisschen zu fransen, weil der Stoff auf dem Handrücken so eine Mikrofaser ist und anscheinend nicht viel abkann, aber ist ja auch egal. Davor sind mir leider zwei Paar Handschuhe von KTM kaputtgegangen... beide einmal getragen und mit Nahtproblemen sofort zurück zum Händler.
Ich wüsste also nicht, was gegen Lidl, Aldi & Co. sprechen soll. Wenn ich mich mal im Gelände hinpacken sollte, weiß ich wenigstens, dass es mich kein Vermögen kostet.


----------



## HanzOberlander (17. Dezember 2011)

univega2001 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht welchen geistigen Zustand ein Mensch haben muß der sich ständig unter neuen Namen in einem Forum anmeldet, damit er irgend welchen Mist absondern kann. RockyM, Abitur, Dosenbrot usw. geh doch bitte mal zum Arzt und lass dich untersuchen!
> Gruß
> Horst



 antwort: eine jämmerliche person, die ein enormes aufmerksamkeitsbedürfnis hat, dieses wohl nicht im "normalen" leben gestillt bekommt.
p.s. ich finds sowas von niederträchtig, sich über fakeaccs gehör zu verschaffen. rückgratlos..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (17. Dezember 2011)

Dem sollte doch von der Heeresleitung ein Riegel vorzuschieben sein.


----------



## anderson (17. Dezember 2011)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> - Crivit Trägerhose: Alter ca. 1,5 Jahre / ca. 6000Km



Ich will ja nich knauserig sein, aber wie kommst du mit einer Hose in 1,5 Winter auf 6000km? 1,5 Jahre sind maximal 9 Monate Winter. Angenommen die Hose wird dann an 3-4 Tagen in der Woche getragen, dann würdest du an diesen Tagen jeweils ca. 42 km Mountainbike (?) fahren. Und um 5 wirds dunkel.

Jedenfalls ein amtliches Pensum.


----------



## CrossX (18. Dezember 2011)

anderson schrieb:


> Ich will ja nich knauserig sein, aber wie kommst du mit einer Hose in 1,5 Winter auf 6000km? 1,5 Jahre sind maximal 9 Monate Winter. Angenommen die Hose wird dann an 3-4 Tagen in der Woche getragen, dann würdest du an diesen Tagen jeweils ca. 42 km Mountainbike (?) fahren. Und um 5 wirds dunkel.
> 
> Jedenfalls ein amtliches Pensum.



Aber durchaus machbar für nen ambitionierten Fahrer, gerade wenn im Winter für Langstrecke noch wie bei mir das Rennrad dazu kommt.


----------



## mäcpomm (18. Dezember 2011)

Das denke ich auch, bin selbst im letzten Winter am WE regelmäßig 3-4 Stunden RR gefahren.


----------



## Gr_Flash (18. Dezember 2011)

anderson schrieb:


> Ich will ja nich knauserig sein, aber wie kommst du mit einer Hose in 1,5 Winter auf 6000km? 1,5 Jahre sind maximal 9 Monate Winter. Angenommen die Hose wird dann an 3-4 Tagen in der Woche getragen, dann würdest du an diesen Tagen jeweils ca. 42 km Mountainbike (?) fahren. Und um 5 wirds dunkel.
> 
> Jedenfalls ein amtliches Pensum.



Hi!

Wo steht was von Winterhose? Hab die Hose allein dieses Jahr bis April und dann wieder ab September getragen, also quasi bis in das Frühjahr bzw. den Herbst hinein. Dazu noch unregelmäßige Wind- und Wetterfahrten in der wärmeren Jahreszeit. Das Rennrad musste ich jedoch diesen Sommer abgeben (die dicken Gänge gingen zu sehr aufs Knie). 

Greetz


----------



## schallerdirk (18. Dezember 2011)

Weiss jmd. wann es wieder Radbekleidung geben wird, und zwar bei ALDI Nord, Lidl oder Tchibo?


----------



## h00dy (18. Dezember 2011)

schallerdirk schrieb:


> Weiss jmd. wann es wieder Radbekleidung geben wird, und zwar bei ALDI Nord, Lidl oder Tchibo?


 
Gut dass du fragst! Immer wenn es bei Aldi Rad-Klamotten gibt, habe ich 2 Wochen vorher so ein komisches brennen beim wasserlassen. Im Moment brennt nix. Aber ich geb dir dann bescheid, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## blutlache (18. Dezember 2011)

h00dy schrieb:


> Im Moment brennt nix.



*Danke*


----------



## anderson (18. Dezember 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Aber durchaus machbar für nen ambitionierten Fahrer, gerade wenn im Winter für Langstrecke noch wie bei mir das Rennrad dazu kommt.



Aber nicht mit *einer *Hose, die zudem für nen ambitionierte Fahrer über 5°C zu warm ist. Die Hose muss ja auch mal gewaschen werden. Oder waschen RR-Fahrer ihre Hosen erst am Ende des Winters? Aber ist ja auch wurscht, wollte nur mal meine Zweifel anmelden, dass jemand weiß, wie viele Kilometer er mit einer Hose gefahren ist, weil ich könnte das beim besten Willen nicht sagen. Außerdem kann die Hose nur so lange halten, wenn man den Reißverschluss grundsätzlich geschlossen hält . Ich hab keine Ahnung, von Lidl hatte ich noch nix.


----------



## schallerdirk (18. Dezember 2011)

Welche Klamotten können denn von Aldi & Co. empfohlen werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katinka87 (19. Dezember 2011)

hab von Lidl Thermounterwäsche....für den Preis kann ich die nur empfehlen


----------



## pittrowa (19. Dezember 2011)

also die letzt bei aldi erhältlichen unterhemden (lang und kurz) mit membran vorne sind gut, vielleicht etwas weit geschnnitten,
die lange hose sitzt nicht ganz so gut und fällt sehr gross aus
die armlinge und beinlinge fallen auch relativ gross aus und an den beinlingen lösen sich die nähte z.tl. auf,

für den preis nicht schlecht, aber imho keine langfristige anlage

kann noch keinen richtig langfristigen vergleich zur gore hose (fast neunmal so teuer) bebennen

die jacken waren insgesamt zu weit geschnitten (für rr)
M


----------



## sibu (20. Dezember 2011)

Unser Aldi hatte noch die Langarmtrikots und die Jacken
aus der "Herbstkollektion2 für 3 bzw. 5 . Für den Preis kann man
nichts falsch machen. Da ist schon ein Ersatz-Reissverschluss
für ein Markentrikot teurer ...


----------



## NickFudel (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mich im frühjahr bei aldi mit sportsachen eingedeckt. Ich war überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Weil das tragegefühl arg schwitzig und feucht war. Und beim dh hat es an den nähten  reingezogen. Da war mir immer kalt.


----------



## sub-xero (22. Dezember 2011)

Diese Woche gibt's bei Tchibo für 13 EUR Handschuhe, die auch als City-Fahrradhandschuhe für Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt taugen könnten. Da ich genau für diesen Zweck noch Windstopper-Handschuhe brauche, habe ich mir die mal besorgt. Machen einen recht tauglichen Eindruck.


----------



## Grizzly71 (22. Dezember 2011)

schallerdirk schrieb:


> Welche Klamotten können denn von Aldi & Co. empfohlen werden?


Socken und Unterhosen


----------



## Cleaner33 (22. Dezember 2011)

Wahrscheinlich zum Saisonbeginn März oder April,vermute ich mal.


----------



## Manni123 (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mir Anfang des Jahres die Sportkleidung von Aldi gekauft und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Für den Preis kann ich sie nur weiterempfehlen. Auch nach mehrmaligem Waschen ist sie noch voll in Ordnung.


----------



## david99 (7. Januar 2012)

jemand ne idee wo es aktuell regenhosen gibt? son durchgeweichtes beinkleid fängt bei 3° nach ner halben stunde an zu nerven...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (7. Januar 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> jemand ne idee wo es aktuell regenhosen gibt? son durchgeweichtes beinkleid fängt bei 3° nach ner halben stunde an zu nerven...



Bei den Tchibo-Outlets haben sie manchmal noch welche für 6 Euro, hatte mir im Dezember eine gekauft. Passform ist OK (Warum müßen Regenüberhosen immer so ballonartig sein? Man trägt doch da keine Clownshosen oder Baggys darunter, Jeans tragen nicht so dick auf), wird allerdings schnell warm darunter und dann wieder schwitzig, Wasserdichtheit ist auch am Popo und bei Spritzwasser gut.

Ich habe eine weitere Regen(über-)hose von Decathlon (Marke b'Twin), diese liegt enger an und hält zwar warm (2 Layer mit versiegelten Nähten), ist aber trotzdem relativ atmungsaktiv.
Habe das Modell gerade nicht auf der HP gefunden, diese ist sehr wechselhaft.


----------



## 4mate (7. Januar 2012)

david99 schrieb:
			
		

> Ort: daheim


Fahrrad Kaiser


----------



## NickFudel (7. Januar 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Bei den Tchibo-Outlets haben sie manchmal noch welche für 6 Euro, hatte mir im Dezember eine gekauft. Passform ist OK (Warum müßen Regenüberhosen immer so ballonartig sein?


 
Ballonartig?! OMG! Das muss direkt mit dem billigen Preis zu tun haben.Billig ist halt nicht gut. So sind nun mal die Markt- und Kostengesetze. 
Meine Vaude Spray ist mal ech klasse geschnitten. Nix Ballon. Die passt einfach wie eine anständige Hose passen soll! Da flattert nicht das geringste im Wind. Und unten am Abschluß gibt es ein praktisches Klettband, womit man es da zu machen kann, damit kein Spritzwasser reinkommt.


----------



## david99 (7. Januar 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Bei den Tchibo-Outlets haben sie manchmal noch welche für 6 Euro, hatte mir im Dezember eine gekauft. Passform ist OK (Warum müßen Regenüberhosen immer so ballonartig sein? Man trägt doch da keine Clownshosen oder Baggys darunter, Jeans tragen nicht so dick auf), wird allerdings schnell warm darunter und dann wieder schwitzig, Wasserdichtheit ist auch am Popo und bei Spritzwasser gut.
> 
> Ich habe eine weitere Regen(über-)hose von Decathlon (Marke b'Twin), diese liegt enger an und hält zwar warm (2 Layer mit versiegelten Nähten), ist aber trotzdem relativ atmungsaktiv.
> Habe das Modell gerade nicht auf der HP gefunden, diese ist sehr wechselhaft.


okay denn werd ich montag mal bei tchibo vorbeischauen... die haben ja in der tat immer ein sehr umfassendes sortiment, auch im bereich sport.

dieser ballon-schnitt nervt mich auch ziemlich, überall bleibt man damit hängen...


----------



## bobons (7. Januar 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> okay denn werd ich montag mal bei tchibo vorbeischauen... die haben ja in der tat immer ein sehr umfassendes sortiment, auch im bereich sport.



Habe gerade noch was gefunden, die oben genannte Spray bei Bruegelmann: http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidung/radhosen/vaude-men-spray-pants-ii-black/220885.html
Mit dem 20 Euro-Gutschein (http://www.bruegelmann.de/shopbewertung.html) wird sie sehr attraktiv.

Apropos Markenklamotten: Ich bin heute 5 Min. nach dem Losfahren wieder umgedreht und habe die 120 Euro-North Face Jacke mit "wasserfester" HyVent-Membran gegen eine 13 Euro-Aldi-Regenjacke getauscht, weil die North Face sich selbst bei den wenigen Tropfen vollgesaugt hat...


----------



## mäcpomm (7. Januar 2012)

Da könnte man doch kotzen, wenn man "richtig gute" Klamotten kauft und die dann doch nicht funktionieren.
Ich bin gern bereit für gute Ware gutes Geld auszugeben, wenn die Qualität stimmt.

SONST NICHT!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (8. Januar 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> .......................
> Apropos Markenklamotten: Ich bin heute 5 Min. nach dem Losfahren wieder umgedreht und habe die 120 Euro-North Face Jacke mit "wasserfester" HyVent-Membran gegen eine 13 Euro-Aldi-Regenjacke getauscht, weil die North Face sich selbst bei den wenigen Tropfen vollgesaugt hat...



beschreibe das doch mal genauer? Ist das eine neue Jacke? Wenn ja scheint da doch was nicht zu stimmen und du solltest das gute Stück umtauschen. Oder ist sie älter und hast du sie gewaschen ohne zu imprägnieren. So ein pauschales Statement klingt schon sehr seltsam


----------



## bobons (8. Januar 2012)

Geht eigentlich fast am Thema vorbei: Die Jacke ist von 2009, wurde vor 5 Wochen erst mit rund 150-200 ml Imprägnierspray behandelt und seitdem ca. 10 mal getragen (=auf dem Weg zur Arbeit/Uni, dann ausgezogen und auf dem Rückweg wieder angezogen), davon nur 3-4 mal beim Radfahren weil sie zu warm ist bei über 6 °C. Das genaue Modell weiss ich nicht mehr. 

Ich finde es nur seltsam dass das sonst problemlos funktionierende Imprägnierspray (Schuhe und andere Jacken wurden damit behandelt) bei der Hyvent-Jacke nichts bringt. Die Jacke wurde vielleicht 5-6 mal mit wenig Waschmittel und ohne Weichspüler gewaschen seit ich sie habe, wird auch nur bei T<5 °C getragen. 

Soll jetzt nicht die 1000ste Grundsatzdiskussion über "Marken- kontra NoName-Klamotten" werden, wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen dass auch Markenhersteller nur mit Wasser kochen und viele Features mehr in der Marketing- denn in der Entwicklungsabteilung geboren werden.

Falls Du mehr wissen willst lass uns das per PN klären.


----------



## anderson (8. Januar 2012)

Die Jacke wird nicht durch die Imprägnierung dicht, sondern durch die Membrane. Die Imprägnierung lässt den Regen schön abperlen, aber selbst wenn die Imprägnierung runter ist, sollte die Jacke dicht sein. Wenn das Wasser durch die HyVent Membrane durch ist, ist sie kaputt. Fährst du viel mit Rucksack?


----------



## bobons (8. Januar 2012)

anderson schrieb:


> Fährst du viel mit Rucksack?



Immer. Das Problem fällt aber fast nur an den Ärmeln auf, wo es nur wenig Abrieb gibt. Die Membran scheint einfach schon defekt zu sein, bin gespannt wie lange die nächste Regen/Winterjacke hält.
Schluss jetzt mit OT, hier gehts um günstige Discounterklamotten.


----------



## ralalla (10. Januar 2012)

Habe hier mal eine Umfrage erstellt.
Vielleich können wir die Disskusion ja dort weiter führen ?
Dann wäre es hier einfacher bei den Erfahrungsberichten durchzublicken.


----------



## swe68 (10. Januar 2012)

_*ich verschiebe die betreffenden Beiträge in den Umfragethread.*_


----------



## ralalla (11. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht sollte ab Post #1174 verschoben werden um Disskusionen hier zu vermeiden ???

So hier mal meine Erfahrung zur Sportunterwäsche die es im (glaub) November  bei Lidl gab.

Habe bisher nur das Shirt genutzt, für die Hose war es noch zu warm.
Der Eindruck nach drei Fahrten bei 5-6 Aussentemperatur Grad ist super.

Hatte das Lidl Unterhemd, ein T-Shirt und die Funktionsjacke von e.s. an.
Teilweise lange bergauf Passagen aber auch schnelle Strecken bergab waren dabei. Ebenso eine Tour "im flachen".

Mir war nie zu kalt, Feuchtigkeit wurde von der Lidl Wäsche gut abtransportiert. Auch geschwitzt nach einer Pause war es nicht unangenehm oder zu kalt.

Würde die Sachen jederzeit wieder nehmen.


----------



## swe68 (11. Januar 2012)

_*dies ist der Kaufberatungsthread zu Aldi- und Lidl-, etc.-Bekleidung.
Diskussionen über die Mißstände bei Bekleidungshersteller bitte nur im entsprechenden Thread.
Ich habe die Beiträge gelöscht und nicht verschoben. *_


----------



## Dinsdale (12. Januar 2012)

Ich fand den Ton der hier geherrscht hat falsch. Ich finde aber auch falsch, dass ein so wichtiger Aspekt hier ausgeklammert wird. Meiner Meinung nach, ist das hier der genau richtige Ort für Kritik. Das Löschen klingt nach "redet ihr nur, was ihr wollt und lasst uns unsere Ruhe".


----------



## mäcpomm (12. Januar 2012)

Wenn hier jeder seinen Senf über Für und Wider abgibt werde ich diesen Thread aus meinen Abos entfernen.
Hier möchte ich was über aktuelle Angebote und Erfahrungen mit den Sachen lesen. 
Wenn ich mich über das Drumherum lesen möchte suche ich einen entsprechenden Thread. 
Also löschen OK da falscher Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (12. Januar 2012)

Dinsdale schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, ist das hier der genau richtige Ort für Kritik.


Nein,  hier


----------



## ralalla (13. Januar 2012)

Ach so was ich ganz vergessen habe sind die Bike-Handschuhe von Aldi die es ebenfalls Ende 2011 dort gab. Ich kann nicht mehr genau sagen was die gekostet haben.

Für ein abschließendes Ergebniss in Sachen Haltbarkeit ist es wohl noch zu früh. Der Eindruck ist erst mal positiv mit einem kleinen Kritikpunkt.
Die Handschuhe bieten (meiner Meinung nach) guten Grip am Lenker, sind dünn, so das man kein Problem beim schalten oder bremsen hat und halten bisher, bei Temperaturen von 4-6°C gut warm.
Egal ob hoch oder runter, die Hände und Finger sind bei mir immer gut warm gewesen. 

Der einzige minimal negative Punkt war der, daß man mit feuchten Händen nicht ganz so gut in die Handschuhe rein kommt. Könnte aber auch daran liegendas die Handschuhe mir minimal zu klein sind. Normal trage ich Größe 9,5-10 und die von Aldi gab es nur noch in Größe 9. Habe diese dort aber anprobiert und komme prima damit zurecht. (Also anprobieren, fallen meines erachtens nach etwas größer aus.)


----------



## mäcpomm (13. Januar 2012)

Wenn Du die Handschuhe von ALDi Süd meinst kann ich das bestätigen.


----------



## ralalla (13. Januar 2012)

Ja stimmt sollte man dabei schreiben, sind von Aldi Süd.

Also bisher zu empfehlen.


----------



## BigShorty (19. Januar 2012)

ich würde davon dringend abraten weil Qualität sehr sehr sehr wichtig ist! bitte beachtet das sehr wichtig


----------



## CrossX (19. Januar 2012)

BigShorty schrieb:


> ich würde davon dringend abraten weil Qualität sehr sehr sehr wichtig ist! bitte beachtet das sehr wichtig



Aha!!!


----------



## ralalla (19. Januar 2012)

Wie lange bzw. wie viele Kilometer hast du deine den getragen BigShorty ?
Was ist bei Dir kaputt gegangen ?

Ich habe die jetzt ca. 350km an gehabt, bis auf den Dreck, der sich im Waschbecken schnell raus waschen lässt hervorragend.
Auch bei 2-3 Grad halten die Handschuhe noch gut warm, es war da jedoch keine schnelle Abfahrt bei den Temperaturen mit dabei. Ich denke diese Temperatur ist so die Grenze.


----------



## bobons (19. Januar 2012)

BigShorty schrieb:


> ich würde davon dringend abraten weil Qualität sehr sehr sehr wichtig ist! bitte beachtet das sehr wichtig



Bist Du der neue Werbeabteilungspraktikant von Odlo?


----------



## ralalla (19. Januar 2012)

Bei solch einer Aussage sollte man auch seine Erfahrungen mit den  Sachen dazu schreiben !
Ich könnte auch bei jedem Teil so Kommentare wie du ablassen, aber qualifiziert ist wohl was anderes ebenso wie die Aussagekraft in deiner persönlichen Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralalla (19. Januar 2012)

Seht euch mal seine Beiträge an dann wisst ihr was man von seinen Kommentaren halten kann


----------



## Dinsdale (19. Januar 2012)

Und du willst nur hören, was du gerne hörst?


----------



## Enrgy (19. Januar 2012)

ralalla schrieb:


> Seht euch mal seine Beiträge an dann wisst ihr was man von seinen Kommentaren halten kann



Aua aua, Brett vor Kopf muß von guter Qualität sein, ist für Deppen-Kommentare sehr sehr wichtig!


----------



## ralalla (19. Januar 2012)

Dinsdale schrieb:


> Und du willst nur hören, was du gerne hörst?



Ich ? 
Ja ich Hör mich gerne.  Gebe gerne meine Kommentare ungefragt dazu. Regt vielleicht manchen hier auf aber ich komme gut damit klar.


----------



## Dinsdale (19. Januar 2012)

Meine Bemerkung bezog sich auf bobons Komentar.
Aufregen lohnt sich übrigens nicht. Wir können unsere Standpunkte kundtun und müssen damit klarkommen, wenn andere anderer Meinung sind.


----------



## bobons (20. Januar 2012)

Dinsdale schrieb:


> Meine Bemerkung bezog sich auf bobons Komentar.
> Aufregen lohnt sich übrigens nicht. Wir können unsere Standpunkte kundtun und müssen damit klarkommen, wenn andere anderer Meinung sind.



Nein, mit der "Meinung" von einem Troll werde ich niemals einverstanden sein.
Schon witzig dass die Leute selbst 2012 Trolle nicht sofort erkennen. So konnten manche schon italienische Präsidenten werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (20. Januar 2012)

BigShorty schrieb:


> ich würde davon dringend abraten weil Qualität sehr sehr sehr wichtig ist! bitte beachtet das sehr wichtig


----------



## Dinsdale (20. Januar 2012)

Hab wegen bs mal nachgesehen- ok, ihr habt recht. Aber was wäre das Forum ohne Spaßvögel.


----------



## OnOne (21. Januar 2012)

Schlecker ist Pleite!






Die Konsumenten haben dieser Billig-Kette mit miserablen Arbeitsbedinungen die rote Karte gezeigt!

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtscha...r-wenn-menschen-und-image-egal-sind-1.1263381

Gut zu sehen, dass so etwas wie soziale Verantwortung in Deutschland noch funktioniert! Mal sehen, vielleicht geht es den Lidls ja als nächstes an den Kapitalisten-Kragen?

http://bb.verdi.de/dauerstress_bei_lidl/


----------



## peh (21. Januar 2012)

OnOne schrieb:


> Die Konsumenten haben dieser Billig-Kette mit miserablen Arbeitsbedinungen die rote Karte gezeigt!


Nee, nicht die Konsumenten. Schlecker selbst hat Fehler gemacht. Ich habe im Umkreis von einem Kilometer fünf Schlecker-Filialen und sonst keine Drogerie. Rossmann war vor Jahren mit einer Filiale vertreten. Lange schon dicht. Eine lohnte nicht, geschweige denn fünf.

Die meist älteren Angestellten in den Filialen fühlten sich offenkundig dankbar über die Fortexistenz ihrer Filiale. Dass sie schlechter bezahlt werden als die Studentinnen in der Innenstadt bei DM, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Ich glaube diesen Kampagnen nicht. Mal sind Aldi die Musterunternehmer, dann wieder Personalschinder. Mal ist Lidl böse, mal gut. Götz Werner gibt selbstgefällig den sozialen, vordenkerischen Unternehmer und kann damit tatsächlich punkten - bis irgendwann jemand genauer hinschaut und Ungereimtheiten entdecken wird. Kind of Showbiz


----------



## Bikeschreck (21. Januar 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Nee, nicht die Konsumenten. Schlecker selbst hat Fehler gemacht. Ich habe im Umkreis von einem Kilometer fünf Schlecker-Filialen und sonst keine Drogerie. Rossmann war vor Jahren mit einer Filiale vertreten. Lange schon dicht. Eine lohnte nicht, geschweige denn fünf.
> 
> Die meist älteren Angestellten in den Filialen fühlten sich offenkundig dankbar über die Fortexistenz ihrer Filiale. Dass sie schlechter bezahlt werden als die Studentinnen in der Innenstadt bei DM, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> 
> Ich glaube diesen Kampagnen nicht. Mal sind Aldi die Musterunternehmer, dann wieder Personalschinder. Mal ist Lidl böse, mal gut. Götz Werner gibt selbstgefällig den sozialen, vordenkerischen Unternehmer und kann damit tatsächlich punkten - bis irgendwann jemand genauer hinschaut und Ungereimtheiten entdecken wird. Kind of Showbiz


 Jo, dem kann ich nichts mehr hinzufügen!!!


----------



## 4mate (21. Januar 2012)

1. Bei Schlecker gabs noch niemals Klamotten
2. Auf die sogenannten Beiträge vom 11er gar nicht erst  eingehen, er ist nur ein bedauernswerter und  verbitterter Hass-Spam-Troll!


----------



## mäcpomm (21. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für Euer OT Gelaber.


----------



## 4mate (21. Januar 2012)

Bedank dich allein  beim 11er!


----------



## prof79 (1. Februar 2012)

also ich kann über aldi und aldi produkte nur gutes sagen, evlt auch deshalb weil ich für aldi arbeite 

generell ist es so, dass aldi einen ziemlich hohen anspruch an die produkte stellt, speziell für aktionsware, von daher kann man bei aldi eigentlich alles kaufen, wenn man es braucht.
hab selbst schon einige erfahrungen mit diversen artikeln gemacht und war noch nie negativ überrascht.

mit lidl kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber ich würde auch nicht bei lidl einkaufen wenn ich nicht bei aldi arbeiten würde, sie stories aus den letzten jahren sind mir zu hart und sowas muss man nicht auch noch unterstützen.


----------



## peh (1. Februar 2012)

prof79 schrieb:


> generell ist es so, dass aldi einen ziemlich hohen anspruch an die produkte stellt, speziell für aktionsware, von daher kann man bei aldi eigentlich alles kaufen, wenn man es braucht.


Spontan fällt mir die Aldi-Feinbohrmaschine ein, die mir bei der ersten Benutzung um die Ohren flog, was tatsächlich hätte ins Auge gehen können. Proxxon ist da um Klassen besser. Aldi Gymnastikbälle sind auch komisch. "75 cm" waren selbst bei 85 cm noch nicht straff gefüllt.

Ich kaufe Aktionsware ungern bei Aldi.


prof79 schrieb:


> mit lidl kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber ich würde auch nicht bei lidl einkaufen wenn ich nicht bei aldi arbeiten würde, sie stories aus den letzten jahren sind mir zu hart und sowas muss man nicht auch noch unterstützen.


Von Aldi hat man in der Vergangenheit auch üble Geschichten gehört. Mag sein, dass seither die PR-Maßnahmen zugenommen haben.

Wie das Arbeitsklima konkret ist, hängt vor allem vom Team vor Ort ab, oder? In Leipzig sind die Arbeitsverhältnisse im Bioladen schlechter als im Discounter, glaube ich.

Aldi vs. Lidl: Mit Crivit bin ich meist zufriedener als mit Crane.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Februar 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Aldi vs. Lidl: Mit Crivit bin ich meist zufriedener als mit Crane.



Generell kommt mir die Qualität der Aldi Oberbekleidung etwas besser vor - als die bei Lidl.
Die Crivit Funktionsunterwäsche von Lidl macht da aber eine Ausnahme.
Die ziehe ich nun schon den 2. Winter an (also mehrere Exemplare  )
und bin nach wie vor auch ganz zufrieden damit.

Bei der Oberbekleidung (Trikots, Jacken und Hosen) gibt es von mir die Erfahrung - 
dass diese in der Übergangszeit ja noch ganz o. k. ist - aber scheinbar nicht für extreme 
Witterung (starke Kälte und/oder sehr viel Wind) gedacht ist. 
Da macht es dann die teurere Markenbekleidung doch um einiges Besser. 
Speziell in Richtung Kälteschutz (Passform) und Atmungsaktivität. 
Um dann nicht mit 4 Lagen unbeweglich unterwegs zu sein lautet mein persönliches Fazit: 
Wer immer mal wieder (auch im Herbst/Winter) sporadisch unterwegs ist - 
und dabei nicht gerade an den kältesten/windigsten Tagen fahren muss/will - 
könnte auch noch mit Discounter Oberbekleidung (besser Aldi) leben. 
Wer aber Regelmäßig und Wetterunabhängig unterwegs ist - sollte doch lieber auf Schnäppchen 
z. B. im WSV auf Markenklamotten achten. 
Langfristig rechnen sich diese dann auch durch die höhere Qualität (sprich Lebensdauer).

Bei der Unterwäsche gibt es von mir bislang keine Einschränkungen - Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## gazzpacho (1. Februar 2012)

Also ich trage schon mehrere Jahre diverse Klamotten von Aldi und Lidl...und das täglich. Bin bei Wind und Wetter unterwegs mit dem Bike zur Arbeit.
Dabei gibt es schon enorme unterschiede bei den Produkten.

Die Unterhemden mit Windschutz von Aldi kann ich zum Beispiel sehr empfehlen. Ist bei mir schon teilweise 4 Jahre alt und kaum verschlissen.

Zu dieser kalten Jahreszeit trage ich auch gerne Skisocken. Habe schon mehrfach welche von Aldi gekauft und die waren ausnahmslos Schrott!
Bei allen habe ich nach zwei bis drei Ausfahrten Löcher und die Socken schrumpfen beim Waschen ein.

Vor einigen Jahren gab es bei Aldi mal Freeride-Hosen, die mir heute noch treue Dienste leisten und eine angenehme Passform haben.

Ein wirkliches Highlight war für mich die lange Softshellhose mit abzipbaren Beinen von Lidl im letzten Jahr. Sehr gute Passform, kein starkes Schwitzen und guter Schutz bei Schlammbeschuss. Trage die Hose oft in der Übergangszeit mit Knicker drunter, bis 0° bei körperlicher Anstrengung, super!

Auch die Winterhandschuhe sind brauchbar. Trage sie sogar z.zt. bei -8°. Ist aber grenzwertig. Bei großer Anstrengung und entsprechender Wärmeentwicklung, halten die nachhaltig warm. Kritisch wird es jedoch, wenn man ohne größere Anstrengung im Wind fährt.

Richtig gut ist auch der Helm, den Aldi vorletztes Jahr im Angebot hatte.
Ist Baugleich mit Cratoni Daily und bietet für meinen Breitschädel super Passform und die Belüftung ist auch gut - für den Preis unschlagbar!

Weniger gur war dagegen der Fahrradtacho, der vor drei Jahren bei Aldi im Angebot war, mit Brustgurt...entpuppte sich als wahrer Batteriefresser. Die Funktionen waren aber immer zuverlässig. Die Billigtachos sind sowieso OK. Wer nur die Grundfunktionen braucht, muss nicht wirklich zu Sigma greifen! Aber das nur nebenbei.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Februar 2012)

gazzpacho schrieb:


> Also ich trage schon mehrere Jahre diverse Klamotten von Aldi und Lidl...und das täglich. Bin bei Wind und Wetter unterwegs mit dem Bike zur Arbeit. Gruß Martin



Jeder hat ein anderes Wohlfühlempfinden bzw. fährt eben 4 oder 2 Lagen "drunter".
Hattest Du mal den Vergleich zu Gore, Vaude, Odlo  & Co?
Nicht das ich Deinen Beitrag irgendwie anzweifeln will - nur so aus Interesse.
Es würde einfach das Bild über Deine geschilderten Erfahrungen abrunden. 
Ich frage deshalb - weil ich mich Klamottentechnisch "hochgearbeitet" habe - 
und schon (wie bereits erwähnt) einen Unterschied feststellen muss. 

Danke und Ride on! 
PS: Hut ab - bei Wind & Wetter.....da hast zzt. ja gute Klamotten nötig. Egal von wo. ;-)


----------



## HanzOberlander (1. Februar 2012)

wenn ich meine odlo`s, adidas, moorhead, tnf etc funktionsshirts mit meinen günstigen discountersachen vergleiche, fällt mir auf, wie sehr ich mit den billigdingern zufrieden bin. die unterschiede bei den discounterartikeln sind jedoch größer(qualität,passform) als bei den markensachen.
habe mir mal bei real eine regenjacke gekauft. die war nach einer saison nicht mehr dicht. impregnierspray hilft aber. bei meiner ältesten tnf jacke (über 10 jahre alt und sieht immernoch neuwertig aus) kann ich stundenlang unter der dusche stehen ohne dass irgendwas klamm oder nass wird. real:40euro tnf:550euro- ist schon ein unterschied..
markenware oder discounter- gibt in beiden segmenten sehr gute artikel

grüße marco


----------



## Enrgy (1. Februar 2012)

Für 550Eu kannste 14 x jedes Jahr eine neue Billig-Regenjacke kaufen und somit nachhaltig Arbeitsplätze in Fernost sichern


----------



## SuppenS (1. Februar 2012)

Auch ich fahre fast ausschließlich mit Fahrradbekleidung von Aldi & Co. 
Zuletzt habe ich mir erst im Herbst ein Thermo-Laufshirt von dort geholt, welches mich jetzt im Winter ordentlich warm hält. 
Was die Qualität angeht, so kommt es doch immer darauf an, was man selbst für Ansprüche an die Kleidung setzt. Ich benutze die Sachen hauptsächlich im Alltag und auch jetzt bei -10°C am Morgen komme ich nicht ins schlottern auf meinem Weg zur Arbeit.

Wo man gelegentlich auch mal reinschauen sollte, ist bei Wreesmann oder Tschibo (weiß nicht obs schon genannt wurde). Gelegentlich gibts dort auch ein paar gute Angebote...


----------



## sic_ (1. Februar 2012)

Den Billigsachen kann ich einfach nichts abgewinnen.
Meine Erfahrungen haben einfach gezeigt, dass die Versionen von Aldi/Lidl und Co. einfach nicht an die Hochpreisigen Sachen rankommen.

Für Menschen die nur mit dem Rad zur Arbeit in ihr beheiztes Büro fahren mag es ja noch gehen, nur wenn man die Sachen dann mal unter realen Bedingungen testet, merkt man wirklich die unterschiede.

Nach 2h Nieselregen war zb die billige Aldi Fleecejacke schon am Ende.
Komplett vollgesogen mit Wasser, durchnässt bis zum geht nichtmehr und fast nichtmehr trocken zu bekommen.
Mit der teureren Fleecejacke von IcePeak ist das alles noch kein Problem.
Die trägt sich nicht nur angenehmer (atmungsaktiver) und ist leichter, sondern steckt die 2h Nieselregen auch ohne durchzunässen weg.

Gleiches mit den günstigen Arbeitshosen von denen.
Mehr als eine ähnliche Optik zu einem Gewissen Hersteller mit dem Vogel drauf, ist da nicht vorhanden.
Die Billighosen waren innerhalb kürzester Zeit durch, die Knietaschen für die Polster waren teilweise falsch gesetzt und die Polster waren weit weg von angenehmen Tragekomfort.
Die Hose vom Hersteller mit dem Vogel drauf hält jetzt mittlerweile seit knapp 3 Jahren, trotz Materialmordendem einsatz.

Für den Einsatz ab und zu taugen die Billigsachen schon noch, nur wenns mal etwas ambitionierter zur sache geht nützt auch der günstige Preis nichts. Da muss einfach teureres und durchdachteres her.
Der Preisunterschied kommt ja nicht nur durch den Markennamen sondern auch durch die verwendeten Materialien.


----------



## mäcpomm (1. Februar 2012)

Fleecejacke im Regen???


----------



## sic_ (1. Februar 2012)

Kann jede bessere Fleecejacke ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (1. Februar 2012)

Meinst Du Jacken mit Softshell aussen und Fleece innen? So eine habe ich auch von Aldi, diese hält max. 30 Min bei leichtem Regen trocken.

Ich habe mir neulich eine Dare2B Forthright Sportjacke gekauft, die vom Hersteller für eine UVP von 150 Euro angeboten wird. Ich habe zum Glück nur 30 Euro neu bezahlt. Sie hat eine 10000er WS und eine ebenso hohe Atmungsaktivität.
Ich wollte damit meine neongelbe Aldi-Regenjacke ersetzen, in der ich schon etwas schwitze, weil sie nur minimal atmet (ich glaube 3000er WS und AA).

Von der Funktion her ist die Aldi sogar im Vorteil: Winddichter, ich schwitze weniger und die Haltbarkeit ist definitiv höher: bei der Dare2B sorgen die eigenen Klett-Flächen dafür dass das Obermaterial bei Kontakt weggerupft wird, die Tapes im Inneren lösen sich bereits nach nun 10 Mal Tragen.
Trocken halten beide (auch bei vollgesaugten Rucksacktragegurten), der einzige Vorteil der Dare2B sind die bessere Optik und die für mich minimal bessere Passform.
Die Jacken wurden bei gleichen Temperaturen und gleichen Strecken getestet mit identischer Funktionskleidung darunter, die Dare2B fühlt sich minimal frischer an.

Bei einem Preisunterschied von (UVPs) 150:20 Euro ist das P/L-Verhältnis der Aldi-Jacke über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Muss eben jeder seine Erfahrungen machen.


----------



## jensens (11. Februar 2012)

grad gesehen, gibts ab Montag den 13.2.:
http://www.lidl.de/de/CRIVIT/CRIVIT-Herren-Funktionsshirt8


----------



## HanzOberlander (11. Februar 2012)

das shirt hab ich, kann es voll empfehlen. werde mir auch noch ein paar sichern^^
danke fürs bescheidgeben


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. Februar 2012)

Und am Donnerstag 16.02. das Konkurrenzprodukt bei Aldi...

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/58_31452.htm


----------



## jensens (11. Februar 2012)

... süd.


----------



## Radonisti (11. Februar 2012)

jensens schrieb:


> grad gesehen, gibts ab Montag den 13.2.:
> http://www.lidl.de/de/CRIVIT/CRIVIT-Herren-Funktionsshirt8


 
Bei Lidl einkaufen? Pfui, wer da einkauft, unterstützt die Unterdrückung von Arbeitnehmern in Deutschland und fördert die extreme Ausbeutung von Näherinnen in Bangladesh!

http://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/servlet/content/3517136?documentId=9213130

SIehe 31:00.

Wer wissen will wie diese Billigkleidung hergestellt wird, siehe 34:00.  Diese Näherinnen sind trotz der Maloche wegen den Hungerlöhnen so arm, dass sie unterernährt sind!  Mal ehrlich, da würde ich mich schämen so ein Unterhemd für 6,99 zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (11. Februar 2012)

Das gehört hier nicht rein und sollte inkl. meinem Post Zwecks Übersichtlichkeit gelöscht werden.


----------



## Radonisti (11. Februar 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Das gehört hier nicht rein und sollte inkl. meinem Post Zwecks Übersichtlichkeit gelöscht werden.


 
Bist du hier der Foren-Bestimmer dass du entscheiden willst was hier reinkommt? Du solltest dir besser mal Gedanken machen, was du mit deinen Lidl-Billigsachen in Bangladesh zu verantworten hast. Aber dass da die Leute wegen dir fast verhungern ist dir vermutlich völlig egal.


----------



## mäcpomm (11. Februar 2012)

Kennen wir uns, oder woher weist Du was ich für Sachen trage?


----------



## HanzOberlander (11. Februar 2012)

das lidl shirt find ich qualitativ besser als das von aldi (nord), welches dem südshirt optisch sehr nahe kommt.

@radonisti kann ja nachvollziehen, dass du dich für besonders rebellisch und  aufklärerisch hältst, nur sehen dich der rest eher als armes würstchen, welches sich laufend neue accounts erstellt und diese nutzt um etwas aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen.feiges würstchen.
Wüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüürstchen


----------



## Enrgy (11. Februar 2012)

radonisti (oder wer auch immer), dir scheint wirklich sehr viel am wohlergehen der menschen zu liegen, die an der herstellung von kleidung in fernost oder lateinamerika arbeiten. 
ich frage mich, was tust du wirklich, um eine verbesserung auf dem gebiet zu erreichen? in welchem verein bist du aktives mitglied, spendest oder stellst dich mit protestschild vor einen laden? das wäre doch das mindeste, was man von dir erwarten darf, bei dem ganzen getöse hier! nur zu sagen, ihr dürft das nicht kaufen, ist doch ein wenig arm, um wirklich was zu erreichen. und zu durchschauen sind die troll-drittaccount-postings eh schon seit jahren...


----------



## hackspechtchen (11. Februar 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ich frage mich, was tust du wirklich, um eine verbesserung auf dem gebiet zu erreichen? in welchem verein bist du aktives mitglied, spendest oder stellst dich mit protestschild vor einen laden? das wäre doch das mindeste, was man von dir erwarten darf, bei dem ganzen getöse hier! nur zu sagen, ihr dürft das nicht kaufen, ist doch ein wenig arm, um wirklich was zu erreichen.



Naja, am Beispiel Schlecker kann man aber auch sehen, dass die "du-sollst-da-nicht-kaufen-weil..."-Strategie sehr wohl funktionieren kann. Ich selber würde aus demselben Grund keinen Fuß in einen KIK setzen.

Der Hinweis, sich über die Herkunft von Produkten zu informieren, ist auch nicht verkehrt. Ich hatte letztes Jahr mal bei Lidl bezüglich des Herstellers einiger ihrer Wintersachen angefragt. Antwort: Dürfen wir dir nicht verraten. Dann habe ich die Sachen eben auch nicht gekauft.

Natürlich ist jedem klar, dass irgendwelche Billigsachen nicht in Hochlohnländern und unter schärfsten Umweltschutzauflagen produziert werden. Die Recherche, was wo von wem woraus hergestellt wird, ist oft auch mehr als mühsam. Was aber recht einfach ist, ist mit seinem Kaufverhalten zumindest den Anbietern hier - sprich Aldi & Co - zu zeigen, was man von ihnen und ihrer Art im Umgang mit ihren Mitarbeitern (Löhne, Arbeitszeiten, Bespitzelung, Schwarze Listen etc.), der Umwelt oder unserer Gesundheit (Umetikettierung Fleisch) hält. Diesbezüglich habe ich aber keine Bedenken bei z.B. Aldi.


----------



## canyon2008 (11. Februar 2012)

ich habe mir vor 2 jahren mal radklamotten vom lidl gekauft. ich war überhaupt nicht zufrieden. als ich die sachen ausgepackt hab hat das voll nach chemie und reinigungsmittel gerochen. ich will ja nicht wissen was da alles drinnen ist.

der schnitt war total derb und hat nicht gepasst. und das material war total dick und hat voll auf der haut gekratzt und hatte mörder nähte. obwohl das angeblich funktionsmaterial war hab ich in denen sachen echt nicht mehr normal geschitzt. nach 3x waschen waren dann die farben völlig ausgewaschen. der schweißgeruch ging trotz waschen nicht raus. nach dem 6ten mal waschen sahen die sachen dann wie putzlappen aus.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. Februar 2012)

Leider wissen die wenigsten von uns wo die jeweilige Ware hergestellt wird. Diversen Dokumentationen zufolge stammen die meisten Textilien heutzutage nunmal aus China oder Indien. Wer will behaupten dass das Shimano Hemd welches x-mal so viel kostet tatsächlich von glücklichen Menschen geklöppelt wurde? Gibt es ein Verzeichnis das Bio-Klamotten ausweist? Und wenn ja, wie oft wird das überprüft?

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, ich kauf eh lieber bei Aldi als bei Lidl.
Die Materialien sind identisch und Coolmax klingt ganz cool....


----------



## canyon2008 (11. Februar 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Leider wissen die wenigsten von uns wo die jeweilige Ware hergestellt wird. Diversen Dokumentationen zufolge stammen die meisten Textilien heutzutage nunmal aus China oder Indien. Wer will behaupten dass das Shimano Hemd welches x-mal so viel kostet tatsächlich von glücklichen Menschen geklöppelt wurde? Gibt es ein Verzeichnis das Bio-Klamotten ausweist? Und wenn ja, wie oft wird das überprüft?
> 
> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, ich kauf eh lieber bei Aldi als bei Lidl.
> Die Materialien sind identisch und Coolmax klingt ganz cool....


 

durch das tv kennt man die schwarzen schafe der branche. lidl ist einer von denen. also dass du nicht weisst wo man nicht kaufen soll, ist ja wohl ne Wulffsche Rausrede. 

wenn du einen hersteller suchst der sauber ist dann musst du nur mal kucken. gibt es genug davon wie zu beisp. vaude http://www.vaude.com/de_DE/fair-wear-foundation.asp


----------



## kalkhoffpink (11. Februar 2012)

canyon2008 schrieb:


> wenn du einen hersteller suchst der sauber ist dann musst du nur mal kucken. gibt es genug davon wie zu beisp. vaude http://www.vaude.com/de_DE/fair-wear-foundation.asp



Danke für den Tipp, aber auch diverse angeblich faire und "grüne" Betriebe wurden schon überführt eben doch nicht zu 100% OK zu sein.
Aber selbt 90% ist schon mehr als viel andere. Werde mich bei Vaude mal umgucken - hab schließlich Tasche und Regenjacke auch von denen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (12. Februar 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Diversen Dokumentationen zufolge stammen die meisten Textilien heutzutage nunmal aus China oder Indien.


Die Dokumentationen sind dann aber nicht aktuell. China und Indien sind unseren Discountern aktuell schon zu teuer. Bangladesh, Vietnam, Indonesien sind als Billigstlohnländer angesagt.

So lange dort weder sklavenähnliche Zustände herrschen noch Kinder arbeiten, habe ich damit vergleichsweise geringe Probleme. Erwachsene Menschen, die einen richtig miesen Job annehmen, tun das nur, weil dieser miese Job immer noch die bessere Alternative ist. Sobald sie einen besseren Job finden, wechseln sie. In China entdecken übrigens immer mehr Arbeiter, dass man sich solidarisieren und streiken kann.

Schokolade ist oft mit Kinderarbeit verbunden, obwohl es Selbstverpflichtungen der Hersteller gibt, solchen Kakao nicht zu kaufen. Zwangsprostitution stört in Deutschland kaum jemanden. Auf Italiens Feldern schufften Illegale unter sklavenähnlichen Verhältnissen. Wer gegen so etwas nicht vorgeht, der kann getrost Funktionswäsche bei Lidl kaufen


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (12. Februar 2012)

Hier gings mal um Klamotten.

Um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen: Unser gesamtes Kapitalistisches Marktsystem funktioniert nach dem Prinzip, dass es immer einen gibt der sich "ausbeuten" lässt und ein anderer darüber Geld damit verdient.

EGAL welcher Textilhersteller, die haben alle das Problem, dass es eben in Bangladesh "normal" ist was da vor sich geht. Das hat mit Aldi, Lidl, Kik, Norma, Edeka, Penny, IKEA, Tako usw. einen Scheiss zu tun. 

Und jetzt fassen wir uns mal alle selber an die Nase:

Was meint ihr unter welchen GEILEN Bedingungen eure Carbonrahmen in China zusammen laminiert werden??? Und welche geilen Bedingungen in den Schweissereien in Fernost herrschen, damit ihr euer geiles Bulls Rad um 999 EUR kaufen könnt??? 

Ich würde mich extrem feuen, wenn ein Moderator diesen Thread aufräumt.

Back to topic:

Aldi Stulpenhandschue von letztem Jahr, Passform grad noch ok, fahrbar bei minus 15 Grad ca. 1,5h problemlos so lange es trocken ist und von der Fahrbahn keine Feuchtigkeit hochspritzt.


----------



## Erich17 (12. Februar 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Hier gings mal um Klamotten.
> 
> Um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen: Unser gesamtes Kapitalistisches Marktsystem funktioniert nach dem Prinzip, dass es immer einen gibt der sich "ausbeuten" lässt und ein anderer darüber Geld damit verdient.
> 
> ...





Ich geb es ja zu, ich bin auch der volle Markenjunkie, habe vieles von GORE, ODLO, ADIDAS usw, aber ich habe auch 4 Funktionsshirts von CRIVIT (Aldi oder LIDL ). Die Shirts sind allererste Sahne - sind mittlerweile gut 80x in der Wäsche gewesen und funzen noch wie am ersten Tag und tragen sich SUPER GUT. Eine lange Unterhose habe ich auch von ALDI - auch SUPER - eine angebliche Windstopper Radhose- lang, ist dagegen echter Schrott - aber für mich kein Problem die Hose für 12,99 im Schrank liegen zu lassen.


----------



## Radonisti (12. Februar 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Hier gings mal um Klamotten.
> 
> Um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen: Unser gesamtes Kapitalistisches Marktsystem funktioniert nach dem Prinzip, dass es immer einen gibt der sich "ausbeuten" lässt und ein anderer darüber Geld damit verdient.
> .


 
Da hat wohl jemand zuviel Marx, Engels oder Stalin gelesen?




der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> EGAL welcher Textilhersteller, die haben alle das Problem, dass es eben in Bangladesh "normal" ist was da vor sich geht. Das hat mit Aldi, Lidl, Kik, Norma, Edeka, Penny, IKEA, Tako usw. einen Scheiss zu tun.


 
Das ist ja völliger Quark den du da schreibst. Sehr viele Hersteller kontrollieren ihre Produktionskette. Die haben einen guten Namen zu verlieren und könnne es sich gar nicht leisten, unter dubiosen Bedinungen produzieren zu lassen. 

Und mal ehrlich: Man muss schon arg verstrahlt sein, wenns einen wundert, dass bei 5,99 für ein Discounter-Shirt nur ein Hungerlohn für die unterernährten Näherinnne übrig bleibt. Da muss man nur 1 und 1 zusammenrechnen können.


Weißt du, ich habe den Eindruck, du willst dir hier nur ein gutes Gewissen einreden. Und vom Thema ablenken. Aber es ist nun mal so, dass auch der einzelne Verbraucher - also auch DU - eine soziale Verantwortung hat. Denn würden wir hier alle anständige Preise für unsere Kleidung bezahlen, dann müsste in den Schwellenländern weniger Leute trotz Arbeit für LIDL in Armensiedlungen unter katastrophalen hygenischen Bedinungen leben. Das nennt sich die Marktmacht des Verbrauchers. Aber ich weiß, leider gibt es viele Leute ohne Herz. Denen sind die armen ausgebeuteten Näherinnen in den Bretterbaracken völlig egal. Echt traurig. Und weißt du, denkst du wirklich, Marx oder Engels hätten bei Lidl Shirts für 5,99 gekauft? Denk doch mal darüber nach!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. Februar 2012)

Ich bin auch dafür den Thread aufzuräumen. Wie gesagt weiß KEINER von uns wer von wem bestochen wird um das eine oder andere Zertifikat zu bekommen. Ich hab gerade mal nach einem vergleichbaren Hemd bei VAUDE gesucht und bin u.a. mit Euro 75,- fündig geworden. Es fällt mir schwer zu glauben, dass die VAUDE Näherinnen das 12-fache verdienen sollen - aber ich kann mich irren. Ein Teil des niedrigen Preises lässt sich bei Aldi/Lidl sicher auch durch die reine Einkaufsmenge erklären.

Wer heutzutage noch FastFood bei McDonalds und Co. isst oder sich sonstwie fleischlastig ernährt und zulässt, dass Tiere elendiglich für die Massentierhaltung leiden ist auch nicht besserWer ohne Sünde ist, der werfe den ersten Stein....


----------



## 4mate (12. Februar 2012)

@Radonisti:
Halt einfach die Backen still, hier geht es um Kleidung und nicht um
 das Geschwurbel selbsternannter Betroffenheitsgutmenschen.

Das gehört in diesen Thread:                                         Umfrage: Günstig oder teuer kaufen ?


----------



## mäcpomm (12. Februar 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> @Radonisti:
> Halt einfach die Backen still, hier geht es um Kleidung und nicht um
> das Geschwurbel selbsternannter Betroffenheitsgutmenschen.
> 
> Das gehört in diesen Thread:                                         Umfrage: Günstig oder teuer kaufen ?


----------



## Dinsdale (12. Februar 2012)

Ich wünsche allen, die der Meinung sind, dass die Welt nun mal so ist und sich damit rausreden, dass alle Anderen ja auch Dreck am Stecken haben, dass sie bei Gelegenheit die gleiche Solidarität erfahren, die sie selbst auch aufbringen.


----------



## Radonisti (12. Februar 2012)

Schon lustig, wie empfindlich die Lidl-Fanboys reagieren wenn man ihnen die Wahrheit erzählt, warum das Zeuchs so billig ist. Tja, wenn die Wahrheit schmerzt dann will man sie halt verbieten und nicht hören. 







Dann noch viel Spaß mit euren Lidl-Klamotten und grüßt mir die unterernährten Näherinnen in Bangladesh in ihren Favelas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (12. Februar 2012)

Radonisti schrieb:


> Dann noch viel Spaß mit euren Lidl-Klamotten und grüßt mir die unterernährten Näherinnen in Bangladesh in ihren Favelas.



Und wenn jetzt alle Lidl boykotieren leben die demnächst wie die Könige oder wie?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Februar 2012)

Radonisti schrieb:


> ...Denn würden wir hier alle anständige Preise für unsere Kleidung bezahlen....dann müssten...weniger Leute trotz Arbeit für LIDL in Armensiedlungen unter katastrophalen hygenischen Bedinungen leben!...


 
 Stimmt. 
Denn dann hätten diese Leute gar keine Arbeit mehr, weil Ihre hergestellten Produkte ja keinen Absatz finden würden. 
Dann könnten die auch endlich mal in Ruhe sterben, ohne sich noch vorher für LIDL den Arsch aufreißen zu müssen. 



Radonisti schrieb:


> ...Und weißt du, denkst du wirklich, Marx oder Engels hätten bei Lidl Shirts für 5,99 gekauft? Denk doch mal darüber nach!


 
 Hab ich jetzt lange genug getan - ich denke wenn sie MTB gefahren wären, warum nicht? Wenn die Qualität gestimmt hätte. Und genau darum ging es hier auch mal. Ehe man hier irgendwie abgeglitten ist.

Überlasse es doch einfach jedem Selbst, wie viel einem die Funktionsbekleidung an Geld wert ist, oder wie viel man dafür ausgeben will/kann. Über die Qualität kann man diskutieren, daher der Fred hier!

Deinen "ich bin ein Gutmensch und rette jetzt die Welt" Fred mache doch bitte endlich woanders auf.  
Da kann man auch über die von Dir angesprochenen Dinge diskutieren - hier nicht! Basta!


----------



## Dinsdale (12. Februar 2012)

> Deinen "ich bin ein Gutmensch und rette jetzt die Welt" Fred mache doch bitte endlich woanders auf.
> Da kann man auch über die von Dir angesprochenen Dinge diskutieren - hier nicht! Basta!


Das wäre ungefähr so sinnvoll, wie ein Streik der der Heizungsmonteure im Juli.


----------



## Matthias32 (12. Februar 2012)

Möchte mich ja nicht an der ethischen Schlammschlcht beteiligen, sondern beim Thema bleiben:

Ich habe mir vor einigen Wochen bei Aldi Handschuhe gekauft für 8,00 Euro.
Die sahen recht dünn aus. Die Handinnenflächen sind mit kleinen "Gelpolstern" ausgestattet. Also haben dort viele flache Noppen ... 

Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. Fahre jeden Tag zwischen 30 und 50 km MTB und selbst bei diesen Temperaturen noch nie kalte Finger bekommen. 
Gleichzeitig hat man damit ein gutes handling. Muss, wenn ich kurz im Supermarkt bin, die Teile nicht ausziehen. Bekomme damit Reißverschlüsse auf an der Jacke, kann Geld abzählen etc. 

Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden und wenn Aldi wieder Fahrradklamotten anbietet, werde ich es mal versuchen. 


Gruß


----------



## Radonisti (12. Februar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Denn dann hätten diese Leute gar keine Arbeit mehr, weil Ihre hergestellten Produkte ja keinen Absatz finden würden.
> Dann könnten die auch endlich mal in Ruhe sterben, ohne sich noch vorher für LIDL den Arsch aufreißen zu müssen.


 
Oh Mann! Dieser menschenverachtende Zynismus ist mal echt widerlich! 

Du sollst Produkte von Herstellern kaufen, die auch die Näherinnen fair entlohnen! Ist das zuviel verlangt, dass die ärmsten der Armen wenigstens einigermaße von ihrem Lohn leben können? Kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass die armen Näherinnen fast verhungern müssen nur weil du so geizig bist! 

Aber so einer wie du findet vermutlich auch Kinderarbeit noch geil. Weil du dann auch sehr billig einkaufen kannst. Und weil die ganze Familie des Kindes davon leben kann.


----------



## osbow (12. Februar 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Und wenn jetzt alle Lidl boykotieren leben die demnächst wie die Könige oder wie?



 Schon krass wie gleichgültig und engstirnig manche Menschen sind wenn es darum geht ein scheiß Schnäppchen zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Februar 2012)

Matthias32 schrieb:


> Möchte mich ja nicht an der ethischen Schlammschlcht beteiligen, sondern beim Thema bleiben


 


Das ist es - was Sinn macht!

@Radonisti
Mein Zynismus sollte Dir lediglich zeigen, dass die Sachen die Du über Seiten laberst Hier! 
die Betonung liegt auf Hier! keinen Menschen interessieren!
Das ist ein MTB Forum - sprich es von mir aus 1 x an was Dich bewegt & dann ist aber auch Gut.
Diese "Weltbekehrung" ist hier unangebracht - genau wie Deine dämlichen Unterstellungen.

So. ich gehe jetzt raus und verbrenne ein paar alte MTB Reifen um mich aufzuwärmen.
Vielleicht melden sich dann endlich auch die Klimaschützer noch zu Wort!

Im Ernst:
Den unpassenden Rest hier einfach löschen, da dieser .........einfach nicht das ........ halten kann
und keinen (Welt-)Frieden gibt.


----------



## bluenabu (12. Februar 2012)

also ich habe mich köstlich bei diesem thema amüsiert.....es gibt halt menschen hier.....die keiner braucht.....aber ich lese gerne hier....lache ....und kaufe weiter was mir gefällt.......auch aus billiglohnländern




spurhalter schrieb:


> Das ist es - was Sinn macht!
> 
> @Radonisti
> Mein Zynismus sollte Dir lediglich zeigen, dass die Sachen die Du über Seiten laberst Hier!
> ...


----------



## Radonisti (12. Februar 2012)

bluenabu schrieb:


> also ich habe mich köstlich bei diesem thema amüsiert.....es gibt halt menschen hier.....die keiner braucht.....aber ich lese gerne hier....lache ....und kaufe weiter was mir gefällt.......auch aus billiglohnländern


 
Es geht hier nicht um die Frage von Billiglohnländern. Der Punkt ist, dass Lidl-Näherinnen selbst für ein Billiglohnland sehr sehr schlecht verdienen, was ihnen in dieser Form kein menschenwürdiges Leben ermöglicht. Du weißt ja wie das ist, zum Sterben zu wenig...zum Leben zu viel...

Es gibt zahlreiche Produkte aus fairem Handel, wo auch die ArbeiterInnen in den Billiglohnländern ein faires Gehalt bekommen, von dem sie auch noch am Ende des Monats satt werden können. Und bei dem sie nicht das Krankheitsbild von Unterernährung zeigen.



bluenabu schrieb:


>


Was an Armut lustig ist, musst du mir erklären.


----------



## Dinsdale (12. Februar 2012)

Ich möchte eigentlich niemandem zu nahe treten und ich will schon gar nicht über jemanden urteilen, der sein Geld 2 mal umdrehen muss, bevor er es ausgeben kann. Aber Ich verstehe nicht, wie man weiter über Passform und Haltbarkeit von Fahrradhanschuhen diskutieren kann, wenn man genau weiß, dass die Sachen von Menschen mit Hungerbäuchen unter unwürdigen Bedingungen produziert werden. Das ist Ausbeutung und nichts anderes. Ich hätte das hier auch gar nicht geschrieben, wenn manche nicht ihre Ruhe eingefordert hätten. Ich billige euch eure Entscheidung zu aber mein Maul zu halten halte ich für feige. Anstatt die Löschung der entsprechenden Beiträge schlage ich die Schließung des Threads vor. Für einen Einwohner eines der reichsten Länder der Welt ist es geradezu grotesk, aber auch unnötig, derart egoistisch und knausrig zu sein.


----------



## Moga (12. Februar 2012)

So, um beim Thema zu bleiben...
Ich habe eine Softshell Jacke von Lidl. Das ist die wo der Rücken aus einem anderen Stoff ist. Gabs im Herbst zu kaufen. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Jacke. Man schwitzt nicht dolle in ihr und auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen ist sie noch warm genug. Wenn sie etwas dreckig ist kann man sie auch ganz einfach mit einem feuchten Lappen abwischen.
Verarbeitung find ich auch gut. Ich würde sie wieder Kaufen.

Dann habe ich noch die Allround Handschuhe von Aldi, sie sind schön warm, sitzen gut und man hat mit ihnen super Grip. Kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Und verschleiss ist auch noch nicht zu erkennen. Habe sie aber noch nicht allzu oft getragen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Februar 2012)

Radonisti schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um die Frage....


 Erste Einsicht ????



Radonisti schrieb:


> Was an Armut lustig ist, musst du mir erklären.


Nein muss er hier nicht - und überhaupt scheint es besser zu sein, 
Deine Beiträge nunmehr einfach zu ignorieren. 
Und weil Du nicht artig sein willst, werfe ich jetzt auch noch aus dem Winterschlaf geweckte Kleintiere (und vielleicht die Katze der Nachbarin) ins lodernde Reifenfeuer.  Selber Schuld! 

Ach ja - und für den Rest: Denkt bitte an die Produkte Morgen bei Aldi! 
Vielleicht finden wir über die "Erfahrungsberichte" ja wieder zurück zum Thema.


----------



## HanzOberlander (12. Februar 2012)

für meinen geschmack gehört für eine echte diskussion auch ein echter account. ich glaube, völlig themenunabhängig- hier sind viele leute, die keine lust haben sich überhaupt mit accs a la feb12 ect EINSEITIG zu unterhalten.
dein ständiges rumgeheule ist auf dem niveau eines kleinkindes.
evtl nimmt dich deshalb kein mensch ernst. es ist den meisten auch egal, was so ein fakeacc/ peinlicher feigling zu sagen hat. es nervt einfach nur. das verhalten ändert sich auf diesem wege NICHT.
deine pseudorecherchen lassen mich auch kalt. du gehörst in eine ganz spezielle ecke. die ecke der pseudoweltverbesserer, die kein rückgrat besitzen und sich mit ihren meinungen blos nicht angreifbar machen.du bist eher der anonyme fäkalienwerfer - den man bitte ernst nehmen soll.

p.s. lass dir mal ein satz hoden wachsen du würstchen


----------



## peh (12. Februar 2012)

Dinsdale schrieb:


> wenn man genau weiß, dass die Sachen von Menschen mit Hungerbäuchen unter unwürdigen Bedingungen produziert werden.


Jetzt gehen die Bilder mächtig mit Dir durch. Hungerbäuche könntest Du vermutlich in Somalia finden. Das ist ein rechtsloses Land irgendwo dort, wo wir mit schwimmenden Fabriken die Fischbestände eingesackt haben, weshalb aus den dortigen Fischern Piraten wurden - die wir nun in absurd teuren Einsätzen bekämpfen, und so aus den Opfern wieder Opfer machen, anstatt Somalia durch kluge Außenpolitik zu stabilisieren. 

Siebentagewochen, 80-Stundenwochen, 27 Euro Lohn: Das sind laut Spiegel die Bedingungen bei Lidl-Zulieferern in Bangladesh. Schlimm, aber immerhin auf halbwegs freiwilliger Basis. Tchibos Zulieferer zahlen angeblich sogar nur 13 Euro im Monat für bis zu 90 Stunden die Woche.

Die Kinder auf Kakaoplantagen sind dort nicht freiwillig. Wenn keiner von einem Schokoladenboykott spricht, aber sehr viele sagen, man dürfe nicht bei Lidl einkaufen, dann stimmt irgendetwas nicht. Ich treffe auch relativ selten jemanden, der mich auffordert, gegen Menschenhandel in Europa aktiv zu werden.

Aber ich soll Lidl verdammen, weil das Unternehmen in Bangladesh willige Arbeitskräfte zu unwürdigen Bedingungen findet? Kann ich nicht. Zumal die GTZ für mich kein Übel ist, die wird was bewegen.


----------



## Dinsdale (12. Februar 2012)

> etzt gehen die Bilder mächtig mit Dir durch. Hungerbäuche könntest Du vermutlich in Somalia finden.


Nein, das stimmt so nicht. Im Markencheck über Lidl, den die ARD vor ein paar Wochen ausgestrahlt hat, war genau das zu sehen.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. Februar 2012)

Es ist ja gut, wenn jemand eine eigene Meinung hat und diese auch vertritt. Leider gibt es ein paar Fanatiker, die selbst nicht wirklich aufgeschlossen sind oder Pseudo-betroffen. Wenn man sich hinstellt und gegen Lidl zu Felde zieht, muss man sich die Mühe machen und ALLE Hersteller einer eigenen Kontrolle unterziehen und das macht keiner. Ich würde wetten wollen, dass kein Hersteller beim globalen Preiskrieg mit weißer Weste davon kommt. Fakt scheint auf jeden Fall zu sein, dass bei einem Boykott gegen Lidl diese Menschen GAR KEIN Einkommen hätten.  Denn ein soziales Netz oder eine entsprechende rechtliche Struktur fehlt dort einfach. Wie viele der Marktschreier nach Menschenrechten engagieren sich oder spenden regelmäßig oder treten in eine Partei ein um etwas zu bewirken? Ich bitte darum mir zu erklären was mein Verzicht auf die "Billigware" bewirken soll? Ich kann mir WIRKLICH nicht vorstellen, dass Lidl sich sagt, OH, da boykottiert mich jemand, ich muss meinen Arbeitern das doppelte bezahlen und es dann auch doppelt so teuer im Laden verkaufen. Die Folge wird sein, dass weniger umgesetzt wird und eher Leute entlassen werden. Man muss sich eben fragen was schlimmer ist. 100 Menschen die einigermaßen verdienen und 100 die sterben oder 200 Menschen die zumindest überleben können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluenabu (12. Februar 2012)

ist doch alles ********gal.was wir kaufen...wo produziert wird.....es ist auuch nicht unser ding.jeder selbständige würde es genau so machen.....schuld haben die regierungen der "armen länder"und nicht wir,weil wir in deutschland leben.......sparen müssen wir alle und wir verzichten ja auch nicht auf schuhe,nahrung.....bla,bla bla.......ich weiß die welt ist schlecht.....trotzdem fahre ich weiter mit meinem mtb......und kaufe schnäppchen


----------



## jensens (12. Februar 2012)

Don't hate the player, hate the game.

Zwar keine Bekleidung, aber wenn Ihr schon mal da seid... 
gut für Leute ohne Montageständer:
http://www.lidl.de/de/FLORABEST/FLORABEST-Garten-Kniekissen


----------



## canyon2008 (12. Februar 2012)

Für Hungerbäuche bei Lidl-Näherinnen gibt es Beweise.

Zappt euch mal ab Minute 39:00 rein...
http://mediathek.daserste.de/sendungen_a-z/799280_reportage-dokumentation/9213130_der-lidl-check

Das Problem ist, die verdienen nur 30 Euro im Monat.  Und die Bretterhütte im Armenviertel kostet bereits 15 Euro. Die sind so arm, dass sich die ganze Familie eine (!) Zahbürste teilen muss.

Aber es geht auch anders. Wer die Lage der Näherinnen vor Ort verbessern will, muss lediglich bei anderen Herstellern kaufen:
http://www.vaude.com/de_DE/fair-wear-foundation.asp

Damit hat man u.A. folgende Sicherheit als Verbraucher:
http://www.fairwear.org/498/labour-standards/6.-no-excessive-working-hours/
http://www.fairwear.org/496/labour-standards/5.-payment-of-living-wage/




bluenabu schrieb:


> .....schuld haben die regierungen der "armen länder"und nicht wir,weil wir in deutschland leben.......


 
Einfach mal an der eigenen Nase packen. Und sich fragen, "was kann ICH tun, damit es den Leuten dort nicht so dreckig geht"!? ...anstatt mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen.







Schuld hat nicht, wer in Deutschland lebt. Aber derjenige der den Umsatz und die Nachfrage nach diesen Ausbeuter-Produkten ankurbelt. Anstatt auf die sozialen Alternativen auszuweichen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Februar 2012)

canyon2008 schrieb:


> ...aufgeblähte Bäuche....


 
 Gut Ihr habt mich soweit. Dagegen muss wirklich was getan werden.
Ich empfehle gegen dicke, aufgeblähte Bäuche hiermit offiziell folgendes:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oAbP7LHT9Q"]Bauchmuskeltraining 8 minuten      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Und da würde sich die Funktionswäsche vom Discounter wiederum ganz gut machen. 
Sobald ich auch noch etwas gegen Begriffsstuzigkeit, Schlaflosigkeit und / oder Weltverbesserungssyndrom im Zusammenhang mit Offtopicbeiträgen gefunden habe - werde ich es nachliefern.


----------



## hackspechtchen (12. Februar 2012)

Radonisti schrieb:


> Du weißt ja wie das ist, zum Sterben zu wenig...zum Leben zu viel...





So geht es vielleicht manchem Boni-Banker in Europa oder Amerika oder Herrn Middelhoff:
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,814749,00.html#ref=rss

aber ich denke, der Spruch den du meinst geht eher "Zum Sterben zu viel und zum Leben zu wenig".



peh schrieb:


> Wenn keiner von einem Schokoladenboykott spricht, [...]



Ich spreche zwar nicht darüber, machs aber. Was aber in erster Linie damit zusammenhängt, dass ich (Hobby)Sportler bin und kein 0815-Fettklops. Weißt ja, du bist was du isst 
Aber ich trinke keinen Kaffee, weil ich die Umwandlung von Wald in Plantagen für nicht begrüßenswert halte. Wollte ich nur anmerken, weil vorhin jemand ein Statement eines Öko-Fuzzis gefordert hatte 

Und noch was zum Thema: Ich kaufe relativ viele Klamotten bei Aldi. Nicht weil ich deren Qualität für besser oder gleichwertig wie die mancher Marken halte, sondern weil sie preiswert sind. Ihren Preis wert ... für mich bedeutet es, sie sind günstig und im Gegenzug brauchen sie nicht besonders tolle Eigenschaften aufzuweisen. Nach einer Saison werden sie getauscht. Und das kann ich eine ganze Reihe Saisons so machen, bis ich dasselbe Geld wie für ein ähnliches Markenprodukt ausgegeben habe. Bis jetzt war ich unter den Gesichtspunkten auch mit allen Aldi-Klamotten zufrieden: Wenn ich keine überzogenen Erwartungen an das Produkt stelle, kann ich auch nicht so leicht enttäuscht werden.
Ich persönlich bin seit etwa zwei Jahren vom Markenwahn geheilt, als innerhalb kürzester Zeit Stiefel der 250-Euro-Klasse und eine Outdoorjacke der 650-Euro-Klasse nacheinander nach recht kurzer Nutzungszeit ihren Geist aufgaben. Da hatte ich mich dann doch etwas geärgert.


----------



## osbow (12. Februar 2012)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Es ist ja gut, wenn jemand eine eigene Meinung hat und diese auch vertritt. Leider gibt es ein paar Fanatiker, die selbst nicht wirklich aufgeschlossen sind oder Pseudo-betroffen. Wenn man sich hinstellt und gegen Lidl zu Felde zieht, muss man sich die Mühe machen und ALLE Hersteller einer eigenen Kontrolle unterziehen und das macht keiner. Ich würde wetten wollen, dass kein Hersteller beim globalen Preiskrieg mit weißer Weste davon kommt. Fakt scheint auf jeden Fall zu sein, dass bei einem Boykott gegen Lidl diese Menschen GAR KEIN Einkommen hätten.  Denn ein soziales Netz oder eine entsprechende rechtliche Struktur fehlt dort einfach. Wie viele der Marktschreier nach Menschenrechten engagieren sich oder spenden regelmäßig oder treten in eine Partei ein um etwas zu bewirken? Ich bitte darum mir zu erklären was mein Verzicht auf die "Billigware" bewirken soll? Ich kann mir WIRKLICH nicht vorstellen, dass Lidl sich sagt, OH, da boykottiert mich jemand, ich muss meinen Arbeitern das doppelte bezahlen und es dann auch doppelt so teuer im Laden verkaufen. Die Folge wird sein, dass weniger umgesetzt wird und eher Leute entlassen werden. Man muss sich eben fragen was schlimmer ist. 100 Menschen die einigermaßen verdienen und 100 die sterben oder 200 Menschen die zumindest überleben können.



Du machst es dir auch sehr einfach. Hast du dir schon mal überlegt das so ein Konsumverhalten so eine Lage auch fördert? Die, die noch für normale Löhne sorgen geraten in Bedrängnis und müssen sich dann auch dem Markt unterwerfen und dann noch billiger produzieren lassen. Wie weit soll das den noch gehen wenn schon China zu teuer ist? Aber wenn mal ein multinationales Unternehmen wie Nokia ins Billiglohn-Land geht oder ThyssenKrupp ihre Edelstahl-Sparte verhökert, ja dann gehen alle auf die Straße und sind entsetzt. 

@bluenabu Du bist sicher erst 14, deswegen sollte man dein Kommentar nicht so ernst nehmen. Aber denk doch mal länger als eine Minute drüber nach bevor du dich wieder an deine xbox setzt.


----------



## bluenabu (12. Februar 2012)

heute war mir sooo kalt,da habe ich mir eine wollmütze für einen euro gekauft.......made in china............hält aber schön warmanstatt hier weiter zu diskutieren......schenkt dem netten schreiber ein neues rad,ohne bremse und jagt ihn eine klippe runter


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Februar 2012)

bluenabu schrieb:


> heute war mir sooo kalt,da habe ich mir eine wollmütze für einen euro gekauft.......made in china.......


 
 Du schlauer Kerl.  

1 einziger Euro und gleich 2 warme Ohren. 
Wenn das mal nicht gut angelegtes Geld ist.  

Die anderen lass doch :kotz:
Dir ist geholfen! 

Und nun gibt es bestimmt wieder ........... 
Das mit der Klippe wäre ja evtl. eine Lösung! 
Aber ich glaube das ist Illegal - wie Mützen für 1 Euro kaufen. 
Ich gehe dann mal ins Bett - sonst kann ich vor Lachen nicht mehr schlafen.
Und Morgen geht´s bei LIDL ran.....


----------



## bluenabu (12. Februar 2012)

oder erst mal zu PENNY




spurhalter schrieb:


> Du schlauer Kerl.
> 
> 1 einziger Euro und gleich 2 warme Ohren.
> Wenn das mal nicht gut angelegtes Geld ist.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hackspechtchen (12. Februar 2012)

Spurhalter, du bist weniger komisch als du glaubst ... dein Bauchweg-Posting ist nun echt für die Tonne. Und wenn du *m*orgen schon bei Lidl bist, guck mal ob sie auch einen Duden ganz *l*egal für wenig Geld im Angebot haben. Dann klapp*ts* auch mit der Groß- und Kleinschreibung und dem Deppen-Apostroph. Schlaf gut! 

Wer sich eine Mütze für einen Euro kauft, dem ist aber wirklich kaum mehr zu helfen. Außer von Ärzten, denn wenn jemand noch keine Allergien entwickelt hat - das Tragen solcher (sicher total unbelasteter) Kleidungsstücke schafft Abhilfe.


----------



## bluenabu (12. Februar 2012)

ich bin ein schlechter menschsorry


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Februar 2012)

hackspechtchen schrieb:


> Schlaf gut!


 
 Na da scheint Dein Name ja Programm. Trotzdem Danke. 
Im Gegensatz zu einigen Anderen hier kann ich noch gut schlafen. 
Und wenn die Morgen ^^ bei LIDL Duden haben sollten - werde ich keinen kaufen......ich will ja nicht die Kinderarbeit unterstützen. 

Die Rechtschreibwasauchimmerorthographischgrammatikalischen Schwächen könnten entweder von 
Euren wirren Beiträgen herrühren - oder es ist das eingeatmete Rauchgas von meiner Reifenverbrennung. 

Erfreu Dich daran - denn immerhin scheinen Dir ja die sonstigen Argumente ausgegangen zu sein  
dass Du Dich auf solche Pille stürzt. 

Ach ja - und komisch ist letztlich auch immer Geschmackssache. 

Und das Du / Ihr Weltretter nicht mehr lachen könnt - tut mir leid.
Nee - eigentlich auch nicht. In diesem Sinne - macht Euch ruhig weiter fertig!


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (12. Februar 2012)

Ok, wir kaufen alle nichts mehr bei LIDL. LIDL geht pleite. Dann kaufen wir alle nicht mehr bei ALDI, ALDI geht pleite. Dann kaufen wir alle nichts mehr bei PENNY, PENNY geht pleite. Inzwischen erhöhen NORMA und NETTO Ihre Preise wegen mangelnder Konkurrenz um 25%, die ersten HARZER gehen auf die Strasse. In Bangladesh bekommt die Näherin trotzdem immer noch 80 Cent am Tag. 

Wir kaufen alle nix mehr bei NORMA, NORMA geht pleite. WAL MART betritt inzwischen wieder den deutschen Markt. Wal Mart freut sich, endlich kann er die Hosen aus Bangladesh in Deutschland für 35 EUR verkaufen. Die Näherin in Bangladesh verdient inzwischen aber leider nur noch 60 Cent, weil die Waren die ihr Arbeitgeber verkauft nur noch von WAL MART und NETTO gekauft werden und nicht mehr von den pleite gegangenen anderen Discountern.

Und schon wieder haben wir gelernt wie Kapitalismus funktioniert. Lass andere für Dich arbeiten und verkaufe das was sie herstellen zu einem Preis, so dass du sie davon bezahlen kannst und zahle ihnen soviel wie nötig, aber so wenig wie möglich.

Was wir auch gelernt haben ist, dass wir als Verbraucher die Situation im Ursprungsland durch Boykott einzelner Geschäfte NICHT ändern können.

Und das funktioniert blendend!!!! Bestes Beispiel: APPLE! In China werden die geilen Handys nach denen alle so dürstet unter dramatischen Bedingungen zusammengelötet, sogar so dramatisch, dass sich die Arbeiter selbst reihenweise umbringen. 

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/unternehmen/0,1518,760931,00.html

APPLE verdient MILLIARDEN durch AUSBEUTUNG chinesischer HUNGERLÖHNER. Und wird international gehyped dafür... 

Wir sehen alle: Wir werden die politisch oftmals GEWOLLTEN Mißstände hier im MTB Forum lösen, am besten durch den Kauf einer "guten Vaude Hose". Ich habe eine, taugt mir einen Scheiss und ist nicht besser als eine von Penny (85 EUR neu, davon bekam die Näherin sicher 15 EUR!). Klatscht euch mal an Kopf und wacht auf.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. Februar 2012)

Ich denke dass der Boykott einzelner auch nichts bringt. Die Situation ist ein bisschen vergleichbar mit dem Thema Urlaub in "Dritte Welt Länder". Soll man dort hinfahren wo Menschenrechte missachtet werden? Wo Korruption und Folter an der Tagesordnung sind? Wo brutale Diktatoren herrschen und Bürgerkrieg tobt?
Manche sagen JA, dreht ihnen den Hahn ab - mache sagen nein, denn oft ist der Tourismus ein wichtiges Standbein dieser Länder um Geld zu verdienen. Und nicht nur Diktatoren brauchen Geld, sondern auch die Revolution.
Ich glaube auch dass der Druck am ehesten an die Regierungen dieser Länder gehen muss, damit ein Rechtsraum geschaffen wird, wo so etwas nicht mehr möglich ist. Aber solange jeder korrupte Beamte seinen Stempel auf das "Fair Trade" Formular von Vaude und Co. druckt bin ich skeptisch


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (13. Februar 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> APPLE verdient MILLIARDEN durch AUSBEUTUNG chinesischer HUNGERLÖHNER. Und wird international gehyped dafür...



Das zählt natürlich nicht weil, Apple ist ja chic und trendy. Ups, Starbucks und H&M erst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (13. Februar 2012)

@der_waldfee_28 Stell dir vor immer mehr Menschen legen Wert auf Fairtrade. Immer mehr Leute wollen dass auch die Menschen gut bezahlt werden die solche Sachen herstellen. Dann werden die Discounter doch auf den Zug aufspringen. Das hat man doch schon in der Vergangenheit mit den Lebensmitteln gesehen. Oder wieso glaubst du ist Aldi der Marktführer? Weil die am billigsten sind? Nein, weil der Konsument weiß das er hier Qualität für einen guten Preis bekommt. Hier redet doch keine von totalen Boykott. Nur das solche Missstände durch die Verbraucher vermieden werden können.

Ich denke aber auch dass es nichts bringt hier dadrüber zu diskutieren. Hirnforscher haben ja schon vor Jahren herausgefunden dass bei vermeintlichen Schnäppchen das Hirn eher in den Primitiv-Modus wechselt.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. Februar 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> ...Ich denke aber auch dass es nichts bringt hier dadrüber zu diskutieren....


 
 Ich fürchte zwar diese Erkenntnis teilen leider noch nicht Alle hier - 
aber immerhin wieder Einer mehr! 
Auch wenn der selbsternannte "Waldorf-ich-bin schlauer-als-alle-Anderen-Abiturient" wieder Mängel an der Orthographie feststellen dürfte - für mich ist das die Erkenntnis des Tages!

Meint Ihr mein Menschenbild ist so verkackt wie es gestern Abend den Anschein hatte? Da kann ich Euch beruhigen. 
Nur bitte, bitte haltet diesen Thread von derartigen Diskussionen, völlig fern ab des eigentlichen Themas, sauber! Solange Ihr nicht verstehen wollt (oder könnt?), das man diese Diskussion hier eben nicht haben will, müsst Ihr auch damit leben, sagen wir mal "verarscht" zu werden.

Wer schon die relativ einfachen Regeln eines Forums nicht erkennt oder einhalten kann, den soll ich dann aber in Fragen der hohen Weltpolitik ernst nehmen? 
Leute, Leute.  
Aber vermutlich ist auch dieser letzte Versuch sinnlos......disst Euch hier nur weiter selbst, anstatt einfach in den vorgeschlagenen Thread zu gehen - oder einen Thread dafür zu eröffnen. 
Egal - Hauptsache Ihr könnt brav und fehlerfrei Euren Namen tanzen! 

*Zum Thema:*
War heute früh schon um halb zehn bei LIDL. 
Die Trikots bereits alle ausverkauft. 
Von der Unterwäsche (Funktionshemd) habe ich noch die 2 letzten Exemplare in meiner Größe erhaschen können. 
Qualität nach Anprobe und Ansicht wie immer Top.
Ich hoffe Ihr hattet mehr Glück - es scheint ja offensichtlich eine rege Nachfrage zu bestehen. 
Für Alle die noch *lange Funktionsunterwäsche* suchen:
Ab *20.02.2012* gibt es bei LIDL wieder die 
sog. "Herren-Motorrad-Funktionsunterwäsche" von Crivit. 
Bei den Temperaturen der letzten Tage hat diese sehr gute Dienste geleistet. Hatte mich im Vorjahr damit eingedeckt.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. Februar 2012)

Bin heute früh auch bei Lidl vorbeigefahren. Die hatten um 11:30 noch alle Größen da. Waren als INDOOR-Hemden angepriesen. Hab mich dann doch dagegen entschieden, obwohl es vermutlich keinen Unterschied macht ob drinnen oder draußen und werde am Donnerstag bei ALDI Süd zuschlagen bei den "COOLMAX"-Modellen...


----------



## FrankMTB (13. Februar 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> APPLE verdient MILLIARDEN durch AUSBEUTUNG chinesischer HUNGERLÖHNER. Und wird international gehyped dafür...


und trotzdem ist der apple krempel unsäglich überteuert. fragt sich nur in welche taschen die ganze kohle wandert, die dem werbemanipulierten verbraucher aus der tasche gezogen wird...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Februar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Für Alle die noch *lange Funktionsunterwäsche* suchen:
> Ab *20.02.2012* gibt es bei LIDL wieder die
> sog. "Herren-Motorrad-Funktionsunterwäsche" von Crivit.
> Bei den Temperaturen der letzten Tage hat diese sehr gute Dienste geleistet. Hatte mich im Vorjahr damit eingedeckt.



Ist die nur im Flyer abgebildet? Im Internet finde ich sie nicht Aber die habe ich auch schonmal gekauft. Einwandfrei! 

Das Zeug, das es heute in kurzärmlig gab, gabs auch schonmal mit langen Ärmeln für 9.99. Das ist das beste, was die Discounter bisher hatten. Diese Klimazonen und der Warmhalteeffekt sind genial fürs Geld.

Ansonsten decke ich mich (auch wenns hier um Kleidung geht (was aber viele der selbsternannten Weltretter hier ja eh nicht so genau nehmen)) am 20.2. wieder mit dem LIDL-Kettenspray ein. Bei der Kettenpflege gibts nämlich nur eine Regel, die wie der Ölwechsel beim Auto ist: Lieber alle 7500km mit Baumarkt-Öl und regelmäßig als nur alle 50tkm mit dem teuersten 0W50  Wenn das Zeug für Motorradketten taugt, dann wirds ja wohl ne Fahrradkette schmieren


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. Februar 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ist die nur im Flyer abgebildet? Im Internet finde ich sie nicht


 
 Ja scheint so - habe sie im Netz auch nicht gefunden.
Im Werbeflyer (heute mitgenommen) ist diese abgebildet.
Preislich etwas über 11,- Euro glaube ich.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Februar 2012)

Komisch....die besten Sachen nur in Papierversion angepriesen? War vor paar Wochen schonmal so mit den Akkus (die weit hinter den hochwertigen in Deutschland per Handarbeit zusammengeklebten Markenakkus zurückbleiben!!. Aber ich kauf mir lieber die 5 fache Menge an Akkus fürs gleiche Geld als teure Markenakkus, weil die für MEINE Anforderungen viel preisWERTer sind)....

...und genau das ist meine Schlussfolgerung, warum ich Discounterklamotten kaufe. Sie erfüllen zu 100% meine Erwartungen, die ich qualitativ an sie habe und sind immer ihren PREIS WERT!! Ein 3,99 Funktionsunterhemd taugt auch nur soviel wie ein 3,99 Funktionsunterhemd, aber wenn das reicht, warum mehr ausgeben? Im Grund genommen taugt es mindestens soviel wie ein 15 Euro Markenunterhemd...übererfüllt als meine Anforderungen. So einfach ist das....(wenn man nicht die Welt retten will oder kann, weil einem die finanziellen Möglichkeiten fehlen...) Ist ja toll, dass alle, die die Kohle haben, die Discounter meiden können....aber das kann nicht jeder. Es gibt auch genug, die mehrere Kinder einkleiden müssen UND noch jeden Tag was essen müssen...


----------



## peh (13. Februar 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Wenn das Zeug für Motorradketten taugt, dann wirds ja wohl ne Fahrradkette schmieren


Google das lieber noch mal und verzichte dann


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Februar 2012)

Das einzige, was ich finde, ist, dass es identisch ist mit Profi Dry Lube:

"Trockene Kettenschmierung 
Öl- und fettfrei. Felge immer sauber. Optimaler Verschleißschutz. Einzigartige trockene Schmierung auf PTFE (Teflon) Basis. Die Beschichtung ist wasserabstoßend, schmutzabweisend und umweltverträglich. Selbst bei extremen Einsatzbedingungen bleibt die Funktionsfähigkeit der Kette voll erhalten. Die regelmäßige Anwendung gewährleistet überdurchschnittliche hohe Lebensdauer aller Teile. 


Kette und Felge immer sauber. PTFE-Spray ist fettfrei und kann nicht abgeschleudert werden. Die Metalloberfläche der Kette ist trocken versiegelt. Auch das lästige Reinigen der Kette entfällt, was bei Verwendung von herkömmlichen Fettspray unbedingt erforderlich. 


Profi Dry Lube sorgt für : 
- längere Lebensdauer des Kettensatzes 
- wirkt sofort, einsprühen und losfahren 
- keine Schmutzbindung 
- Kette und Felge bleiben immer sauber 
- auch bei Regenfahrt volle Schmierleistung 
- Genial auch im Gelände und für Mountain Bikes"

..und alle anderen Google Treffer passen zu meiner Aussage: Lieber öfter (weil es Fett rausspült) anwenden. Wenn man das nach jeder Tour anwedet, sollte das die ideale Lösung sein. Meine Ketten halten auch ziemlich lang, bis sie "lang" sind...aber das nur am Rande...wer die Anforderung hat: einmal im Jahr die Kette behandeln, der darf gerne ein spezielles Fahrradwundermittel nehmen

Falls Deine Anmerkung darauf rauswollte, dass Motorradfette/Öle viel fester sein müssen, um den Fliehkräften zu trotzen, dann kann ich Dich beruhigen. Es ist nicht so ein Zeug, dass die Kette quasi am Kettenblatt festklebt


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. Februar 2012)

So, noch mal in den Flyer gesehen.

Hemd 14,99
Hose  11,99    

Also auch wieder etwas teurer geworden. 
http://www.lidl.de/de/Sportbekleidung/CRIVIT-Herren-Funktionsshirt2
Ist mir bei einigen Sachen (Funktionsklamotten oder Fitnesszubehör) aufgefallen. Die Nachfrage ist eben da. Angebot und Nachfrage.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (13. Februar 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Das einzige, was ich finde, ist, dass es identisch ist mit Profi Dry Lube:



Falls es sich um ein solches Mittel handelt, dann sei hinzuzufügen, dass Profi Dry Lube nicht für ältere Ketten geeignet ist die schon verschmutzt sind, wenn ja muss die Kette richtg gesäubert werden. Profi Dry Lube sollte man oft und in kleinen Mengen auftragen.

Konkret mach ich es am Motorrad nach jeder 2. Ausfahrt drauf. Dose Dry Lube liegt bei 14 EUR rum, falls es das gleiche Zeug ist- auf jeden Fall günstig.

Ich selbst verwende am Rad ausschließlich Oil of Rohloff.

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## Sardic (13. Februar 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Wenn das Zeug für Motorradketten taugt, dann wirds ja wohl ne Fahrradkette schmieren


Nop, bei einer Fahrradkette ist nicht so reibeungsbelasetet als eine Motorradkette.


Und bevor ihr was sagt,ich weiß natürlich das es welche hier im Forum gibt,die harten kerle die so schnell reintreten können,aber ich pussy nicht.


----------



## peh (13. Februar 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Falls Deine Anmerkung darauf rauswollte, dass Motorradfette/Öle viel fester sein müssen, um den Fliehkräften zu trotzen, dann kann ich Dich beruhigen. Es ist nicht so ein Zeug, dass die Kette quasi am Kettenblatt festklebt


Ja, ich wollte auf die üblichen Warnungen hinaus, u.a. darauf, dass Kettenöl für Motorräder Dreck noch lieber anzieht.

Du schriebst nur etwas von Öl Zeugs Motorrad. Was genau Lidl im Angebot hat, weiß ich nicht. Jedenfalls trifft folgender Satz auf Kettenöl eher nicht zu:


Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Wenn das Zeug für Motorradketten taugt, dann wirds ja wohl ne Fahrradkette schmieren



Edit: Ich habe mir dann doch mal einen Link besorgt, *hierum* geht es.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. Februar 2012)

Ich werde aber die RÃ¼ckseite nochmal genau studieren, bevor ichs in den Wagen lege. Wenn nichts von "trockenschmierung, PTFE...usw" draufsteht, dann lass ichs...aber es gab vor einiger Zeit sowas schonmal in Kombination mit Kettenreiniger (der ist allerdings im Internet nicht erwÃ¤hnt) und dieses Zeug von damals war wohl das baugleiche mit dem Profi Dry Lube. Die Beschreibung im Internet ist eher dÃ¼rftig...mehr als das: "Bildet einen stark belastbaren Schmier- und Gleitfilm
WasserabstoÃend und schuÌtzt vor Korrosion Â erhÃ¶ht die Laufleistung des Kettensatzes
" steht nicht drin...wobei die Beschreibung auch in oben genanntem Zitat von ProfiDryLube "versteckt" ist...

Um die Diskussion abzukÃ¼rzen Ã¤ndere ich meine Empfehlung wie folgt ab: Dieses Spray ist NUR geeignet fÃ¼r einen, der so bescheuert ist wie ich und nach oder vor jeder Fahrt seine Bikes putzt, die Gabeln saubermacht und neu schmiert, den Luftdruck kontrolliert, die Kette abwischt und neu besprÃ¼ht usw...usf...

...aber das wurde auch von den Motorradfahrern oben bestÃ¤tigt. Es ist fÃ¼r hÃ¤ufige Anwendung und Vielpfleger


----------



## Radonisti (14. Februar 2012)

Ich war eben bei Lidl um für die Family die Wochenration an Getränken zu holen. Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich mir die Billigshirts mal angesehen.

Die Shirts waren noch in allen Größen da. Also beliebt scheinen die nicht zu sein. Eher ein Ladenhüter.

Naja, ich hab dann eine Packung aufgerissen und hab das Material mal gecheckt. Das ist ziemlich gummiartig. Voll Dehnbar und das ziehts dann wieder mit Druck zusammen. Leider hat das Shirt keine Flachnähte und sah ziemlich billig aus. Vom Design her ziemlich prollig gemacht.

Wie mir scheint, wurde da nicht nur an den Löhnen sondern auch am Material und der Verarbeitung gespart!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Februar 2012)

Radonisti schrieb:


> Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich mir die Billigshirts mal angesehen.Wie mir scheint, wurde da nicht nur an den Löhnen sondern auch am Material und der Verarbeitung gespart!


 Dann hätten Marx und Engels sich bestimmt doch keine gekauft! 

Nee, mal zum Thema. So unterschiedlich ist das. Bei uns habe ich (wohl dann eher zum Glück) keine mehr abbekommen. Vgl. Beitrag weiter vorne. Bei Euch liegt das Zeugs rum - seltsam. 
Würde aber meine bisherigen (und hier auch schon geäußerten) Eindrücke bestätigen, das bis auf die Crivit Unterwäsche die Funktionsklamotten bei Aldi qualitativ besser sind. 
Jedenfalls danke für die Info!


----------



## Asko (14. Februar 2012)

Radonisti schrieb:


> Die Shirts waren noch in allen Größen da. Also beliebt scheinen die nicht zu sein. Eher ein Ladenhüter.



Das is wirklich von Laden zu Laden, auch wenn sie nur wenige Minuten auseinander liegen, unterschiedlich.
Ich komme beruflich fast jeden Tag in mehrere Lidl und es ist einfach "Glück".
Klar gibt es Ladenhüter und auch Sachen die rasend schnell ausverkauft sind.
Und es gibt logischerweise auch Regionale unterschiede.
In München verkauft sich zB Trekkingzeug lange nicht so gut wie in ländlicheren Gebieten.

Ich persönlich habe Funktionsunterwäsche vom Lidl. Ob die vom Aldi besser ist kann ich nicht sagen, es wird sich aber vermutlich nicht viel nehmen. Bin aufjedenfall zufrieden damit.

Funktionsshirts oder ähnliches kaufe ich mir sogut wie nie bei den Discountern da sie zwar von der Qualität oft brauchbar sind, aber schon von weiten unglaublich "billig" aussehn.
Ich bin zwar wirklich nicht Eitel, aber manchmal sehen die einfach unmöglich aus 
Die Aktuellen vom Lidl sind da wohl eher ne Ausnahme da sie Einfarbig sind. 
Genau hab ich sie mir aber nicht angeschaut da ich grade keinen Bedarf habe.


----------



## VelosophenJupp (15. Februar 2012)

@radonisti

Meine Funktionsshirt sind eigentlich alle etwas gummiartig. Das bewirkt, dass das Hemd auch wirklich eng am Körper liegt und somit der Schweißtransport auch funktioniert.

Eher ein Qualitätsmerkmal als Negativkritik; scheint ja doch ganz gut zu sein, diese Lidl-Unterwäsche


----------



## DerJoe (24. Februar 2012)

So. Auf ein Neues.
Den Reigen eröffnet dieses Jahr Lidl am 27.2. mit ein paar Kleinigkeiten für den Radfahrer.
lidl.de

Gleich gefolgt von Penny am 01.03., die dann auch schon etwas mehr anbieten.
penny.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Menuett (24. Februar 2012)

Bei Tchibo kann man momentan auch mal vorbei schauen....


----------



## Zementsack (25. Februar 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> So. Auf ein Neues.
> Den Reigen eröffnet dieses Jahr Lidl am 27.2. mit ein paar Kleinigkeiten für den Radfahrer.
> lidl.de



Sehe ich nicht so. Lidl bietet ab diesem Datum Laufkleidung an. Wenn es die gleichen Kompressionssocken sind wie letztes Jahr sollte ich mir welche holen, die finde ich gut.

Die Radklamotten kommen bestimmt später.


----------



## Hasenmann666 (25. Februar 2012)

Zementsack schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so. Lidl bietet ab diesem Datum Laufkleidung an. Wenn es die gleichen Kompressionssocken sind wie letztes Jahr sollte ich mir welche holen, die finde ich gut.
> 
> Die Radklamotten kommen bestimmt später.




Im Prospekt sind zwar keine Radsachen drin, auf der Website dagegen schon... 

http://www.lidl.de/de/Aktiv-durchstarten-ab-27-02

Hoffe, daß es die Teile aussm Netz auch im Laden gibt, denn die angebotene Brille kann ich empfehlen. Bin die - bis vor ein paar Wochen - zwei Jahre lang gefahren, dann hab ich sie verloren 
Werd mir gleich wieder eine oder zwei holen. Hatte keine Probleme mit dem Beschlagen der Gläser und für den Preis ist die echt n Schnapper.


----------



## DerJoe (25. Februar 2012)

Zementsack schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so. Lidl bietet ab diesem Datum Laufkleidung an. Wenn es die gleichen Kompressionssocken sind wie letztes Jahr sollte ich mir welche holen, die finde ich gut.
> 
> Die Radklamotten kommen bestimmt später.



Evtl. solltest du die Seite erneut betrachten. Ich finde dort Fahrradwesten, Luftpumpen und diverse andere Sachen.


----------



## Zementsack (25. Februar 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Evtl. solltest du die Seite erneut betrachten. Ich finde dort Fahrradwesten, Luftpumpen und diverse andere Sachen.



Stimmt. Allerdings sind die wohl nur online erhältlich. Klicke ich auf "nur Filialartikel anzeigen" sehe ich nichts mehr von den Fahrradartikeln.

Für mich heißt "ab Montag bei Lidl" halt, ich kann da hingehen und mir die Ware im Laden anschauen.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Zementsack (25. Februar 2012)

Gleich gefolgt von Penny am 01.03., die dann auch schon etwas mehr anbieten.
penny.de[/quote]

Kennt jemand die dort angebotene Standpumpe? Frage mich, ob sie den bei Rennrädern nötigen Drücken auf Dauer standhält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratty (25. Februar 2012)

Bei Tchibo gibt es in ca. 4 bis 6 Wochen ein umfangreiches Radsportprogramm. Wer in München wohnt, kann ja mal den Laden am Isartor besuchen, da gibts die Sachen schon .


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. Februar 2012)

Zementsack schrieb:


> Gleich gefolgt von Penny am 01.03., die dann auch schon etwas mehr anbieten.
> penny.de



Kennt jemand die dort angebotene Standpumpe? Frage mich, ob sie den bei Rennrädern nötigen Drücken auf Dauer standhält.[/QUOTE]

Ich hatte schonmal so Standpumpen in der PReisklasse...das ist relativ minderwertig und ab 3 Bar braucht man schon Bärenkräfte, um überhaupt noch was durchzudrücken....Es kommt aber wie immer auf den Anspruch an Da ich im Rennrad Latexschläuche fahre und vor jeder Tour auf mindestens 6 Bar oder mehr pumpe, kommt so ein Billigteil für mich nicht in Frage. Wenn man nur alle 4 Wochen mal 2 Bar auf den MTB-Reifen pumpt, dann ist das ne Überlegung wert fürs Geld. Volumen machen die Dinger, Druck nicht unbedingt...


----------



## CrossX (25. Februar 2012)

Ich nutze ne SKS Standpumpe für 18 Euro aus dem Fachhandel. Die macht ohne Probleme 9bar. Da ärger ich mich nicht mit so einem Billigteil rum. An solchen Teilen ist sparen fehl am Platz.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (25. Februar 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich nutze ne SKS Standpumpe für 18 Euro aus dem Fachhandel. Die macht ohne Probleme 9bar. Da ärger ich mich nicht mit so einem Billigteil rum. An solchen Teilen ist sparen fehl am Platz.



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Pumpen bitte liegen lassen. Taugen alle nix. Für nen SKS Rennkompressor gibts alle 4 Jahre ein neuen Dichtgummi für paar Cent und weiter gehts und das wirklich ein Leben lang.

Aldi Pumpe kaufste dann neu und Druck bringt die auch nicht so wies sein soll.


----------



## bikeannie (25. Februar 2012)

Ich habe leider noch keine eigenen Erfahrungen mit Kleidung von Aldi oder Lidl gemacht, aber ich würde sagen, einen Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert. Danach bist du mit Sicherheit schlauer.


----------



## DerJoe (26. Februar 2012)

Auch wenn ich ein Freund des Sparens bin, aber solch eine Pumpe hat keinen Sinn für Rennräder. 
Die von den Discountern sind gut für MTBs, Papa Vatertags-Drahtesel oder Omas Stadtrad. Eben für den Normalanwender.
Aber mit den Drücken von RR-Bereifung sind die überfordert. Auch ich kann da nur zu einem guten Rennkompressor raten. Muss nicht der superedle Verchromte mit Holzgriff sein.  Manche Eigenmarken von Filialisten funktionieren auch recht gut, wenn sie ausdrücklich für RRs geeignet sind. Ich habe einen Carver-Kompressor (ZEG) und der leistet mir seit Jahren gute Dienste.


----------



## peh (26. Februar 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Auch ich kann da nur zu einem guten Rennkompressor raten.


Der Rennkompressor ist jeden Euro wert. Ein Kauf, den ich nie bereuen werde. Der erste Schlauch ist mir ohne jeglichen Widerstand weggeplatzt. Die Finger quetsche ich mir bei Lösen des Ventilkopfes noch immer regelmäßig. Doch als Pumpe ist das Ding super. Kompromisslos.


----------



## MC_Cudi (26. Februar 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Der Rennkompressor ist jeden Euro wert. Ein Kauf, den ich nie bereuen werde. Der erste Schlauch ist mir ohne jeglichen Widerstand weggeplatzt. Die Finger quetsche ich mir bei Lösen des Ventilkopfes noch immer regelmäßig. Doch als Pumpe ist das Ding super. Kompromisslos.


 
 Das Teil schafft 16 Bar! Da sieht man den Unterschied zwischen Billigware und Markenqualität!


----------



## blabla (26. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## Kla4 (26. Februar 2012)

Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lolozo (27. Februar 2012)

da kannst du zwar billig paar Klamotten abstauben, aber wer was für länger braucht, der sollte lieber richtige Marken kaufen. Hatte auch mal was dort geholt und war grundsätzlich zufrieden - Preis / leistung = ok , aber nicht vergleichbar mit richtiger Markenware. Wer nicht so hohe Ansprüche stellt wird zufrieden sein.


----------



## dkc-live (27. Februar 2012)

ich muss sagen, dass ich meine winterklamotten von rose und aus dem radladen, schon 5 jahre fahre  diesen winter sogar täglich. die halten bestimmt noch das ein oder andere jahr. die mehrkosten zu lidl haben sich schon längst gerechnet.


----------



## Hasenmann666 (4. März 2012)

Nun aber: Lidl ab 12.03.:
http://www.lidl.de/de/Sportlich-auf-2-Raedern-ab-12-03


----------



## Regensbiker (4. März 2012)

Schaut gut aus die Regenjacke


----------



## xXJojoXx (4. März 2012)

Möchte hier nochmal kurz mein Statement zu Stand- und Miniluftpumpe abgeben:
Die Standpumpe sieht der vom letzten Jahr ähnlich, diese konnte man komplett in die Tonne kloppen ! Die Verklebung vom Zylinder mit dem Standfuß löste sich nach 2 aufgepumpten Reifen ! Die Minipumpe ist sicher nicht die beste, aber für den Preis gut ! Reifen lassen sich einigermaßen flott damit aufpumpen und die "Umschaltfunktion" funktioniert auch ganz gut.


----------



## Zementsack (4. März 2012)

Norma spielt auch ein wenig mit im Konzert:

http://www.norma-online.de/_d_/_angebote_/_ab-montag,-05.03._/?PHPSESSID=bgvab9c72asg8rs17lle1alaf1

Unter anderem mit einem E-Fahrrad, Gepäckkörben, Sätteln, Helmen, Radl-Unterhosen und Standpumpen . 

Komplett in die Tonne kloppen würde ich eine solche Pumpe übrigens nicht sondern vorher noch den Schlauch abmachen.


----------



## 4mate (4. März 2012)

Nichts. Kauf ihr beim freundlichen Fahrradhändler um die Ecke ein gebrauchtes MTB.


----------



## xXJojoXx (4. März 2012)

Halte ebenfalls nichts davon, fängt schon damit an, dass es nur eine Rahmengröße gibt...


----------



## CrossX (4. März 2012)

Die Damenregenjacke sieht ganz gut aus. Für nen überraschenden Schauer wird die schon reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (4. März 2012)

Was haltet ihr von dieser Crivit-Minipumpe? Das Design scheint leicht bei CB abgekupfert zu sein...
http://www.lidl.de/de/Sportlich-auf-2-Raedern-ab-12-03-/CRIVIT-Mini-Luftpumpe#product_description
Für 4.99 könnte man sie ja probieren und notfalls wieder hinschaffen.


----------



## sic_ (4. März 2012)

Die Pumpe ist absolut top.
Hat zwar einen recht geringen Hub, dafür eine gute Umschaltfunktion.
Ab 1.5 bar muss man aber auf High-Pressure umschalten oder wirklich viel Kraft in den Armen haben


----------



## Raumfahrer (4. März 2012)

Wie ich mich kenne, werde ich zu schwach für die Umschaltefunktion sein...^^
Ich lasse es besser.


----------



## anderson (4. März 2012)

Na wenn die Regenjacke BIONIC FINISH ECO® ist, muss sie wohl gut sein. Das Tier das hier Modell gestanden hat, scheint ein massives gewesen zu sein.


----------



## cytrax (4. März 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Der Rennkompressor ist jeden Euro wert. Ein Kauf, den ich nie bereuen werde. Der erste Schlauch ist mir ohne jeglichen Widerstand weggeplatzt. Die Finger quetsche ich mir bei Lösen des Ventilkopfes noch immer regelmäßig. Doch als Pumpe ist das Ding super. Kompromisslos.



Den hab ich auch  Benutze ihn fürs MTB, RR, Mamas Citychopper  und die nette Nachbarin mit ihrem Fixie kommt auch ab und an


----------



## Hmmwv (7. März 2012)

Am Montag 12.3. gibts bei Lidl Österreich wieder mal Crivit Bekleidung und Bikeausrüstung:

http://www.lidl.at/cps/rde/xchg/SID-88D988E3-E4C14296/lidl_at/hs.xsl/offerdate.htm?offerdate=28619


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (12. März 2012)

Ab heute, 12.3. gibts für 15 bei Aldi-Nord Walking-Schuhe. 





http://aldi-nord.de/aldi_ab_montag_1203_48_5_900_13668.html
Ich habe die von letztes Jahr. Halten sehr gut auf Platform-Pedale, kommen auch mit den Pins gut klar, ohne das sich die Sohle sofort auflöst (ein farbiger Streifen hat sich bei mir unten abgelöst, ist aber nur Optik). Die Dinger halten die Füsse sogar noch warm, wenn die Schuhe schon lange durchnässt sind. Ausserdem ist die Sohle ausreichend steif, so dass man keinerlei Verkrampfungen am Fuss bekommt. Letztes WE hatte ich einige sehr matschige Tragepassagen und ich konnte gut damit laufen, ohne grossartig auszurutschen.
Das sind natürlich keine 5.10 und auch keine Alternative dazu. Aber für den, der nicht mal eben 100 Euro für Schuhe ausgeben will, eine echte Empfehlung. Ich jedenfalls habe darauf gewartet, dass die dieses Jahr wiederkommen und werde um Punkt 8:00 Uhr da reinstürmen.

PS: Meine waren inzwischen schon 2x in der Waschmaschine und im Trockner. Können die auch ab.


----------



## liklu (12. März 2012)

Also die Schuhe sehen doch gut aus. Ich finde dass man bei Aldi schon gute Sachen bekommt. Hab auch meinen Computer dort gekauft und was für meine Waffen zum Transportieren.


----------



## DerJoe (12. März 2012)

Bin von meiner heutigen Discounter-Tour zurÃ¼ck.
Aldi:

Schuhe: Etwas anders als letztes Jahr, was zu erwarten war, stÃ¤rker profilierte Sohle. 
Die, die auf den Bildern grau-orange wirken sind grau-schwarz-rot und die Hell-grau-blauen in Natura grau-flieder-farbig.
Gekauft. Nein, nicht die lila-farbigen. Zuhause ausgepackt. Wunderbar steife Sohle. Zum Laufen, Walken wÃ¼rde ich die nicht nehmen. Aber um die Pins damit zu fÃ¼ttern wieder wunderbar. 
Meine Meinung: FÃ¼r 15â¬? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lidl:

Regenjacke:  GeprÃ¼ft nach Ãko-Tex-Standard. Recht leicht. Gekauft. Zuhause an diversen NÃ¤hten gezogen. HÃ¤lt. Passform recht gut. Gut gedacht und gemacht. Die Jacke hat 2 Innentaschen. Eine grÃ¶ssere Aussentasche auf dem RÃ¼cken, die sich auch zur GÃ¼rteltasche fÃ¼r die Jacke umwandeln lÃ¤sst. Moderates PackmaÃ
Meine Meinung: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Radshirt: Sah gut aus. FÃ¼r 8â¬ einfach mal eins mitgenommen. Zuhause schon EnttÃ¤uschung beim Auspacken. UltradÃ¼nnes Material. Nicht so wie die von letzten Jahr. Lausig und schief vernÃ¤ht. Eine Naht ging bei der kleinsten Zugbelastung sofort auf. Das Teil wÃ¼rde sich bei einer Abfahrt vielleicht in seine Bestandteile auflÃ¶sen. Wird nie im Leben eine Saison Ã¼berleben. Wird reklamiert.
Meine Meinung: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Miniluftpumpe: Gut als Ersatz-Hantel zu gebrauchen. Der Halter bÃ¼rgt fÃ¼r Verlustgarantie. Da gelassen.
Meine Meinung: Sicherlich praktisch, aber mir zu schwer. Zur Funktion kann ich nichts sagen.

Standluftpumpe: Wirkt stabiler als das Ding von Penny. Habe mal eine als Zweitpumpe, fÃ¼r die Garage, mitgenommen. Zuhause ausgepackt, einen alten Conti Diesel 2.5 auf eine Felge geworfen, den hakeligen Doppel-Pumpenkopf aufgesetzt und losgepumpt. 21 HÃ¼be bis 2 Bar, 43 HÃ¼be bis 4 Bar. Aber alles mit ordentlich Krafteinsatz. Eignet sich ebenfalls gut als Hantelersatz bzw. FitnessgerÃ¤t. Die angegeben 6 Bar Nenndruck sind zu erreichen. Da habe ich aufgehÃ¶rt zu pumpen. Aber ich brauche jetzt einen Red Bull. Als Garagen-Pumpe fÃ¼r mich zu gebrauchen. Sollte die einer aus der Garage klauen, weine ich ihr keine TrÃ¤ne nach.
Der NennÃ¼berdruck liegt Ã¼brigens bei 8 Bar. Manometer geht aber bis 16 Bar. Erinnert mich an einen alten 60PS-Golf, der ein 300km/h-Tacho hat. 
Meine Meinung: 7â¬ ist das Maximum fÃ¼r diese Pumpe. Mehr ist sie nicht wert. Wer LatexschlÃ¤uche fÃ¤hrt oder regelmÃ¤ssig so eine Pumpe braucht, sollte was Besseres nehmen. Wer die nur sehr selten benutzt, kann mit ihr leben.

Milch: Im handlichen Tetra-Pack. Passt aber nicht in den Flaschenhalter. DafÃ¼r lecker. Wer keine Laktose-Allergie hat, sollte zugreifen.
Meine Meinung:


----------



## Hasenmann666 (12. März 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Milch: Im handlichen Tetra-Pack. Passt aber nicht in den Flaschenhalter. Dafür lecker. Wer keine Laktose-Allergie hat, sollte zugreifen.
> Meine Meinung:




Milch? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## DerJoe (12. März 2012)

Bei Lidl und Aldi gibt es auch Milch. 1,5% oder 3,5% Fett.


----------



## Zementsack (12. März 2012)

Hallo.

Hier die Eindrücke meiner Einkaufstour:

Lidl:
Handschuhe: wenig Vertrauenereweckend, liegen gelassen. 

Regenjacke: Schickes rot, erschien mir zu voluminös, erstmal dagelassen.

Sattel MTB/Renn: Sattelbreite 15 cm/Nase 5 cm, also für ein Rennrad sehr breit, dafür recht kurz. Keine Sattelschnelle, dafür Skala auf einer Strebe. auch erstmal da gelassen.

Radhose 3/4: Für Herren leider wieder nur schwarz, dagelassen.

Trikot: Kein Bedarf, nicht angeschaut.

Rad-Unterhemd: Mitgenommen, fällt normal aus = sitzt in der üblichen Größe recht straff, etwas andere Ausführung als letztes Jahr. Farben schwarz-gelb, wirklich nur als Unterhemd zu empfehlen.

Rad-Unterhose: Fällt normal aus, relativ dickes und großes Polster, kannte ich bei "Unterhosen" bisher kleiner. Leichte Kompressionswirkung an den Oberschenkeln. Wie das Unterhemd sinnvoll im Bund beschriftet mit Größe, Waschanleitung sowie "Bike front" falls man nicht mehr weiß, was man da gekauft hat und wie rum es anzuziehen ist.

Fahrrad-Werkzeug: Gekauft weil billiger als anderswo eine Satteltasche alleine. Kombi-Werkzeug wie erwartet ziemlich schwer.

Aldi-Süd:

Lauftight: Größe 50 passt, der Rest muss sich zeigen. Preis kaum zu schlagen.

Sonstige Laufbekleidung: Kein Bedarf.

Laufschuhe: Maximal Größe 45 wie immer zu klein. 

Sortiment konsequent ausgebaut: Zur Angebotsware gehören auch Blasenpflaster, Schrunden- und Hornhautcreme, Wundauflagen, Mull- und Fixierbinden, Sporttape und sterile Wundverbände. Außerdem Allergie-Nasensprach, Magen-Darm-Pastillen und Sodbrennen-Blocker.


----------



## Hasenmann666 (12. März 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Bei Lidl und Aldi gibt es auch Milch. 1,5% oder 3,5% Fett.


----------



## DerJoe (12. März 2012)

Zementsack schrieb:


> Laufschuhe: Maximal Größe 45 wie immer zu klein.



Bei Deichmann: Nike Laufschuhe bis Gr. 49 für 30
http://www.deichmann.com/DE/de/shop/sport/sport-schuhe/00000001032754/Laufschuh.prod?r=5


----------



## F4B1 (12. März 2012)

Zementsack schrieb:


> Lidl:
> Handschuhe: wenig Vertrauenereweckend, liegen gelassen./quote]
> Von der Verarbeitung her wohl nicht besser oder schlechter als letztes Jahr. Und von den zwei Paar lebt auch noch eins, preislich kommt es mit der eins höheren Klasse auch nicht anders. Und da hab ich noch keine Wechselhandschuhe. Drei Paar eingepackt, sollte erstmal wieder reichen. Auffallen tut, dass die einmal ein Stück größer ausfallen (9 statt 9,5)und die Geleinlagen dünner sind, was ich persönlich sehr angenehm finde. Immer noch nicht perfekt platziert, aber so stören die wenigstens nicht. Fahr ich eh nur am Rennrad, MTB immer mit meinen alten Gore Langfingern.
> 
> Auf gut Glück gekauft habe ich mir die Sportbrille und bin zufrieden. Nicht ansatzweise so wacklig wie meine letztes Jahr. Der semifoam Bügel (könnte bei Frost interesant sein)mit weichen Schaumstoff hält auch dicht, drückt aber nicht. Auch das Case ist nicht schlecht gemacht. Recht groß zwar, dafür gut gepolster. Für jedes Teil ein eigenes Fach.


----------



## CrossX (12. März 2012)

Dickmanne schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung: So wie dieses Billig-Kleidung mit ihren rauhen Kunstfasern und Mörder-Nähten auf der Haut scheuert, sind Blasenpflaster und Wundauflagen auch dringend notwendig!  Mein Nachbar hatte letztes Jahr sogar krassen Hautausschlag von einem Billig-Trikot bekommen.



Bei jeder Art von Sportkleidung sollte man eh vor der Erstbenutzung mindestens zweimal die Chemie rauswaschen. Das gilt aber nicht nur für Discounterkleidung. Ansonsten hab ich bis jetzt noch niemanden gehört das er Hautausschlag oä von günstiger Kleidung bekommen hat. Mit den Nähten kann ich zumindest bei den Unterziehshirts auch nicht bestätigen. Alles andere passt mir bei den Discountern eh nicht, weil es doch gerade am Bauch immer recht großzügig geschnitten ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (12. März 2012)

Von einem Arbeitsoverall aus dem Versandhandel  (Otto) hatte ich trotz vorhergehendem waschen
 einen Nesselausschlag übelster Sorte, überall wo der Stoff mit Haut in Behrührung war, 
an den Oberarmen ab den T-Shirt Ärmeln, am Hals, an den Beinen unterhalb der Boxershorts
bis zu den Socken.

Nachts war es am schlimmsten, nach einer Stunde Schlaf aufgewacht mit wahnsinnigem Juckreiz, 
so dass man sich am liebsten die Haut abziehen wollte.
Der Arzt hat bedenklich die Brauen hochgezogen, verschrieb Cortison-Creme, die das Ärgste linderte.

Nun also zwei mal in der Waschmaschine bei 90°C mit Vorwäsche gewaschen.
Es hat nichts daran geändert, nach einer Stunde tragen kamen  die ersten Pusteln.
Daher flugs zum Holzplatz, den Overall mit der Axt in Stücke gehackt und verbrannt


----------



## peh (12. März 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Von einem Arbeitsoverall aus dem Versandhandel  (Otto) hatte ich trotz vorhergehendem waschen
> einen Nesselausschlag übelster Sorte


Wobei Otto als Quelle wohl eher Zufall ist. Es soll H&M-Verkäuferinnen geben, die durch die Kleidung in der Filiale berufsunfähig wurden. Biobaumwolle wird giftig gefärbt etc.

Schöne Reportage: http://de.sevenload.com/videos/xNzrkFZ-Schick-aber-Schaedlich-Kleidung-die-krank-macht


----------



## Michael1989 (12. März 2012)

Ich habe mir Heute beim Lidl geholt : 

Regenjacke (Rot) : 

Satteltasche mit Werkzeug 
in Kombination mit Mini Luftpumpe : 

2x 28" Schläuche...bei dem Preis lohnt das flicken nicht 
also auch :  

Konnte aber bisher noch nie meckern,über die Lidl...die meisten Sachen sind
für LowBuget Produkte recht brauchbar.


----------



## Focustreter (12. März 2012)

Griffe bei Lidl gekauft .Gleich Griffe hab ich bei Rose schon ohne Hörner gesehen  http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-r-gotec/aid:162294


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. März 2012)

Michael1989 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir Heute beim Lidl geholt :
> 
> Regenjacke (Rot) :



Wie ist die denn vom Material? Eher so die Version: Zum Trockenbleiben oder schon zum Sport geeignet? Ich finde nichts über irgendwelche Atmungsaktivität. Oder hat die wirklich die Eigenschaften eines Müllsackes? Dicht, aber auch von innen? Fürn Weg zur Arbeit wäre das aber bei mir das Ding der Wahl...Hinweg geht fast nur bergab und heimwärts wäre es mir egal, ob ich durchgeschwitzt bin Immer schön den Anforderungen entsprechend kaufen, dann kann man sparen


----------



## DerJoe (13. März 2012)

Die Lidl-Regenjacke ist recht dünn. Sehr angenehm zu tragen. Ich habe gestern nicht übermässig darin geschwitzt. Besser als meine alte Aldi-Regenjacke. Als jahrzehntelanger Benutzer von diesem ganzen 'atmungsaktiven' Goretex-/Sypmatex-/Was-weiss-ich-noch-Tex-Zeugs kann ich nur sagen, dass ich darin auch immer geschwitzt habe wie eine Brühwurst und das Zeugs dann doch irgendwann undicht wurde. Egal aus wieviel Lagen die Membran bestand. 
Da ist mir so eine leichte und vor allem billige Jacke viel lieber. Wenn ich mich damit mal auf den Bart lege, sie nur noch Fetzen ist, macht mir das weniger aus.


----------



## dripdrop (13. März 2012)

Gehört zwar nicht zur Kleidung aber hat jemand den Tacho gekauft und kann was berichten? Für 3,99 Euro sollte das Ding ja elementare Bedürfnisse befriedigen (Geschwindigkeit und Reichweite).


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. März 2012)

Ich kanns leider nicht speziell auf diesen Tacho beziehen, aber alle 3,99 Tachos, die es bisher gab - egal ob Lidl, Aldi usw...befriedigten neben den elementaren Grundbedürfnissen noch mindestens 14 weitere Bedürfnisse, aber die immer schön der Reihe nach. Wenn man also von Durchschnittstempo auf Max-Tempo umschalten wollte, dann dauerte es noch 13 weitere Tastendrücke, bis man wieder bei zurückgelegter Wegstrecke ankam. Es ließen sich auch keine Funktionen ausblenden, also man musste den ganzen Fettverbrennungs-, Kalorien-, usw -Mist immer komplett durchdrücken...


----------



## Michael1989 (13. März 2012)

Also zur Jacke kann,eigentlich nicht viel sagen...Bei langen Touren habe ich immer meine alte Lidl Jacke dabei,und in der habe auch schon nach wenigen km geschwitzt. Die Neue Jacke muss ich erst noch testen...

Aber das ist in Meinen Augen jetzt kein Kontra..solange die Jacken den Regen einigermaßen gut abhalten,dann bin ich schon zufrieden.  Ausserdem meine alte Jacke war mir eh zu groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensens (13. März 2012)

Hallo Freunde des Schnäppchens,

gibt es eigentlich einen aktuellen Test zu der Sportbrille hinsichtlich des UV-Schutzes etc.?

Zu einer alten Brille fand ich diesen Test:
http://www.test.de/themen/freizeit-...werter-Schutz-fuer-die-Augen-1738556-2738556/

Daß dort krebsverdächtige Stoffe eingesetzt werden/wurden, lässt mich eher über eine Markenbrille nachdenken (die allerdings nicht 8 sonder 50 Euro kostet).


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. März 2012)

Ein Nasenpad? Wieviel PAK soll da reingehen? Hast Du Deinen Fahrradgriff demselben Test unterzogen, bist Du sicher, dass jede Dichtung in Schraubverschlüssen ohne Weichmacher gefährlicher Art hergestellt wurde?. In jedem Weichgummi ist irgendein Weichmacher drin. Dein Fahrradwerkzeug hat meistens auch Gummigriffe als Ummantelung, selbst in Tee ist sowas drin...

Ist ja toll, dass die Fa. Warentest das gefunden hat, aber ich will nicht wissen, wo überall viel mehr davon drin ist...

http://www.oekotest.de/cgi/index.cgi?artnr=94090;bernr=10;co=

hört sich doch richtig böse an: " Formaldehydabspalter "...."halogenorganische Verbindungen" ... "PEG/PEG-Derivate .." igitt....

sorry für OT, aber man muss auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen....


----------



## zozoon (13. März 2012)

Hab denn 3,99 Euro Tacho vom aldi vom letzten Jahr. Läuft  einwandfrei. Und selbst wenn nicht mehr. Für vier Euro...da mach ich mir nicht viel Gedanken.


----------



## jensens (13. März 2012)

Mal ganz sachlich bleiben, bitte...
Erstens: ICH habe schon mal GAR KEINEN Test gemacht, sondern die Stiftung Warentest.
Zweitens: ich denke nicht, daß die Größe des betroffenen Produktteils  zur Einschätzung der Gefahr relevant ist. Außerdem geht es hier um ein  Produkt welches direkt mit der Haut in Berührung kommt, über lange Zeit,  hinzu im Gesicht und mit Schweisseinfluss und dadurch erhöhter Aufnahme  diverser Chemikalien. Das ist Fakt, und ob Du es ignorieren willst oder  nicht ändert nicht gleich die Wissenschaft. Mich interessiert es jedenfalls schon. Und wenn andere hier schon von ärztlich bestätigten gesundheitlichen Problemen berichten, wäre ich persönlich etwas zurückhaltender mit der Beurteilung als Laie in dem Bereich.

Insofern stimme ich Dir zu, man sollte "die Kirche im Dorf lassen" und  nicht durch andere schlechte "Vorbilder" potenzielle Gesundheitsgefahren  nichtig reden.



Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ein Nasenpad? Wieviel PAK soll da reingehen? Hast Du Deinen Fahrradgriff demselben Test unterzogen, bist Du sicher, dass jede Dichtung in Schraubverschlüssen ohne Weichmacher gefährlicher Art hergestellt wurde?. In jedem Weichgummi ist irgendein Weichmacher drin. Dein Fahrradwerkzeug hat meistens auch Gummigriffe als Ummantelung, selbst in Tee ist sowas drin...
> 
> Ist ja toll, dass die Fa. Warentest das gefunden hat, aber ich will nicht wissen, wo überall viel mehr davon drin ist...
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael1989 (13. März 2012)

Jep,der Tacho ist fÃ¼r 4â¬ recht solide,man beachte auch die klobige GehÃ¤useart  aber das sei jetzt mal dahin gestellt. 
Der Magnet Geber ist klasse,viel einfacher montiert,als der Quatsch von Sigma zb. 

BlÃ¶d nur das man den Tacho nicht umbauen kann,dass er auf den Vorbau passt. Aber mann fÃ¼r 4â¬ nicht alles haben


----------



## 4mate (13. März 2012)

jensens schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des Schnäppchens,
> 
> gibt es eigentlich einen aktuellen Test zu der Sportbrille hinsichtlich des UV-Schutzes etc.?


Zu einem Artikel der GESTERN in den Kauf gelangte HEUTE nach einem Test zu fragen, 
auf so eine Idee kann nur ein Deutscher kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensens (13. März 2012)

... und zwar aus dem Grund, weil von Erfahrungen mit der Brille bereits berichtet wurde und ich stark davon ausging, daß es diese vllt im letzten Jahr schon mal gab.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. März 2012)

Also alleine ein Sigma Tachomagnet fängt im Zubehör glaube ich für 3,50 an und je Modell geht das bis über 5. Euro...also was soll man mit nem Tacho für 4 Euro falsch machen?

@jensens: Das sollte gar nicht unsachlich sein, nur wenn Du um die Brille für 3,99 aus diesem Grund einen Bogen machst, dann wollte ich nur darauf hinweisen, was Du bei anderen Produkten alles bedenken solltest. Es war ja nichtmal weit hergeholt, denn ein Fahrradgriff hat auch langen Hautkontakt oder seine Schadstoffe schwitzen durch den Handschuh durch. Bzw. der Handschuh selbst hat eventuell krebserregende Farbstoffe...

Viel eher würde ich mir dann über "angekohltes" Essen, die Schadstoffbelastung von Unterwäsche oder Essen und Getränke generell Gedanken machen...

Googlen nach "Schadstoffe im Alltag" reicht aus, dass man jahrelange Lektüre hat und danach nie mehr irgendetwas essen wird - geschweige denn anfassen...


----------



## CrossX (13. März 2012)

Hat diese Funktionshose von Lidl eigentlich ein Sitzpolster? In der Artikelbeschreibung steht irgendwie nichts davon. Aber ohne Polster würde die Hose fürs Biken ja keinen Sinn machen. Ansonsten sind zumindest die Unterhemden der Serie ja sehr gut.


----------



## jensens (13. März 2012)

7,99. Oder gabs auch eine für 3,99?
Daß ich und viele, viele andere sich bei anderen Sachen keine Gedanken mache, hat doch niemand gesagt. Insofern ist deine Einschätzung keine sachliche Betrachtung sondern vielmehr subjektive Einstellung.

@crossx: ja, es ist ein Polster drin.


----------



## Reisi0 (13. März 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Hat diese Funktionshose von Lidl eigentlich ein Sitzpolster? In der Artikelbeschreibung steht irgendwie nichts davon. Aber ohne Polster würde die Hose fürs Biken ja keinen Sinn machen. Ansonsten sind zumindest die Unterhemden der Serie ja sehr gut.



Ja, hat eins drinn.

Ich kann die Hose übrigens voll empfehlen, hab mir die letzten Sommer über bei einem eBay Händler geholt. Mein Arsch hat sich mit der von Anfang an super verstanden, obwohl er zumindest bei der Sattelsuche sehr wählerisch war.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. März 2012)

jensens schrieb:


> 7,99. Oder gabs auch eine für 3,99?



die 3,99 kamen aus Deinem Link (erklärender Text unter dem Foto...)


----------



## Zementsack (13. März 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Hat diese Funktionshose von Lidl eigentlich ein Sitzpolster?



Habe ich gestern bereits hier geschrieben - relative großes und dickes Polster (für eine Unterhose).


----------



## xXJojoXx (13. März 2012)

Hab mir die 3/4 Hose für Herren geholt und werde sie wieder zurück bringen ! Ich weiß nicht, wie breit ein A*sch sein muss, damit er zu diesem Sitzpolster passt. Besonders zwischen den Beinen und vorne ist es (zumindest für mich) viel zu breit. Sonst ist die Verarbeitung gut !


----------



## DerJoe (13. März 2012)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Hab mir die 3/4 Hose für Herren geholt und werde sie wieder zurück bringen ! Ich weiß nicht, wie breit ein A*sch sein muss, damit er zu diesem Sitzpolster passt. Besonders zwischen den Beinen und vorne ist es (zumindest für mich) viel zu breit. Sonst ist die Verarbeitung gut !



Hättest die von Penny vor ein paar Tagen nehmen sollen. Davon habe ich mir welche geholt. Nicht zu dick, nicht zu dünn das Polster. Das war wirklich für eine sportliche Sitzposition gedacht. Gerade die Unterhose hatte ein schön schmales Polster. Passt genau auf meinen Flite. 
Die Hosen von Lidl sind wohl eher für aufrecht sitzende Vatertags-Radler gedacht.


----------



## DerJoe (13. März 2012)

Das nächste Schnäppchen:
Die digitale Kofferwaage ist wieder da. Für alle, die ihre Bikes wiegen wollen.
http://aldi-nord.de/aldi_ab_donnerstag_1503_48_5_902_13728.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Stone (13. März 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Das nÃ¤chste SchnÃ¤ppchen:
> Die digitale Kofferwaage ist wieder da. FÃ¼r alle, die ihre Bikes wiegen wollen.
> http://aldi-nord.de/aldi_ab_donnerstag_1503_48_5_902_13728.html



Ob die so genau geht â¦
Alternativ tut es auch eine gute Waage fÃ¼rs KÃ¶rpergewicht.


----------



## 4Helden (13. März 2012)

Habe mir mal die Funktionsunterhose gekauft.Denke nach ein zweimal Waschen und Tragen wird das Polster etwas "geschmeidiger" ;-)


----------



## DerJoe (13. März 2012)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Ob die so genau geht
> Alternativ tut es auch eine gute Waage fürs Körpergewicht.



Schau mal ins Leichtbauforum. Dort findest du die Antwort.


----------



## Dr_Stone (13. März 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Schau mal ins Leichtbauforum. Dort findest du die Antwort.



Dann ist doch gut? Oder?
Wobei. Ein falsches Gewicht kann auch sehr nett sein.


----------



## DerJoe (13. März 2012)

Ich sag mal so: Wenn es dich ärgern sollte, dass die Waage unter Umständen 10430gr anzeigt und dein Bike aber in Wirklichkeit 10414gr. wiegt und du über die 16gr. als Rundungsfehler oder Messtoleranz nicht hinwegsehen kannst, dann solltest du dir keine Waage von Aldi kaufen.


----------



## Dr_Stone (13. März 2012)

16g wiegt doch schon der Dreck an meiner vorderen Nabe. Eine geeichte würde da auch nichts bringen.


----------



## anderson (13. März 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Schau mal ins Leichtbauforum. Dort findest du die Antwort.



Würde mich schon auch interessieren, was dort über die Waage geschrieben wird. Sag doch mal einen Link an! SuFu birngt nix.

Die Kofferwaage die ich mir irgendwann einmal beim Aldi gekauft habe, hat bei 5 Wiegevorgängen des gleichen Beiks eine Abweichung von 500g angezeigt.


----------



## DerJoe (13. März 2012)

Link habe ich nicht mehr. Müsste genauso suchen wie du. 
Aber das hattest du schon mal gefragt. Ist noch gar nicht so lange her. Auch in diesem Thread. Vielleicht hattest du bei deiner einfach Pech und die hatte einen Fehler. Andere kamen damit gut klar.


----------



## Matthias32 (14. März 2012)

Penny Markt:

Habe es mal gewagt mir eine Regenhose für 8,99 Euro zu kaufen.
Die hielt echt den Regen ab. Für eine Tour. Dann rissen die Nähte am Arsch. Also umgetauscht gegen eine neue.

Die zweite riss diesmal vorne ein - wieder komplett die Nähte.

Bin wieder mit Kassenbon hin und habe dafür eine Flasche Rotwein gekauft.
Scheint mir die bessere Alternative zu sein. 

Die hält bei mir länger als einen Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILROY (14. März 2012)

Matthias32 schrieb:


> Die hält bei mir länger als einen Tag.



...dann stimmt damit etwas nicht


----------



## peh (14. März 2012)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Ob die so genau geht â¦
> Alternativ tut es auch eine gute Waage fÃ¼rs KÃ¶rpergewicht.


Eine Personenwaage ist schon deshalb blÃ¶d, weil sich auf ihr kein Rad abstellen lÃ¤sst, man muss es festhalten oder das eigene KÃ¶rpergewicht abziehen. Ob das so genau ist 

Statt der Aldi-Waage tut es auch eine halb so teure direkt in China gekaufte:

www.ebay.de/itm/200722168264

Die Technik dÃ¼rfte gleichwertig sein.

FÃ¼r ein paar Cent mehr gibt es eine Waage, die ab 10g statt ab 20g messen kÃ¶nnen soll:

www.ebay.de/itm/170802872230

Ich wÃ¼rde wetten, die Technik ist identisch.

5g-15kg gibt's auch:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/320748846545

Die Dinger sind alle hinreichend genau.


----------



## anderson (14. März 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Statt der Aldi-Waage tut es auch eine halb so teure direkt in China gekaufte:
> 
> www.ebay.de/itm/200722168264
> 
> ...



Woher weißt du das? Hast du eigene Erfahrungen damit?

Ich würde gerne daran glauben, dass die Waagen hinreichend genau sind (50g würden mir schon reichen), weil ich mir dann eine kaufen würde. Ich dackel aber nicht 5 mal zum Aldi und tausch jedesmal ne Waage für 6 Euro um. Und den Wein kauf ich mir sowieso woanders.


----------



## Dr_Stone (14. März 2012)

Matthias32 schrieb:


> Penny Markt:
> 
> Habe es mal gewagt mir eine Regenhose für 8,99 Euro zu kaufen.
> Die hielt echt den Regen ab. Für eine Tour. Dann rissen die Nähte am Arsch. Also umgetauscht gegen eine neue.
> ...




Du solltest mal in einen Outdoorladen gehen. Wunder dich aber nicht, dass die Hose erst ab 60 Euro zu bekommen ist. Qualität hat eben seinen Preis.

Nicht nur die Nähte sind besser


----------



## Matthias32 (14. März 2012)

Werde ich auch machen. Da ich ja nur bike und kein Auto mehr habe ist dass Mist. 
Ich hatte mal eine sehr gute Regenhose - von der Post. Ich hatte als Student da mal als Zusteller gearbeitet. Da kann es schütten wie aus Eimern ... die hielt alles ab. Die hatte ich zig Jahre. Mir ist die leider abhandengekommen. Dass Teil war einfach nur geil. 

Ich könnte mich ja als 400 Euro Kraft bei der Post einschleusen, dann schnellstens kündigen und die Hose kann man dann behalten. 

Aber ich denke, ich werde mir eine vernünftige kaufen. 

Gruß


----------



## peh (14. März 2012)

anderson schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das? Hast du eigene Erfahrungen damit?


Die erste habe ich selbst. Außerdem zwei von diesen "Digital Jewellery Scale" (Suchwort für die Bucht) mit unterschiedlichen Messbereichen (einmal nur bis 300g, einmal bis 2kg). Die sind alle bis auf zwei, drei Gramm genau. Zum Test einfach Obst/Gemüse im Supermarkt kaufen und nachwiegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smart-IN (15. März 2012)

ich habe mir auch mal wieder ein paar der lidl-teile angetan...
seit gut einem jahr bin ich begeistert von der motorrad-unterwäsche!
in meiner firma muss ich oft raus in die kälte und da leistet mir die motorrad-unterwäsche wirklich gute dienste. erst bei ca. -10° kommt der wunsch nach einer weiteren schicht unter den arbeitsklamotten/unterwäsche-kombi auf.
also sollte die wieder mal im angebot sein: zuschlagen! 

die aktuelle bike-unterwäsche hab ich mir auch geholt. die unterhose geht aber morgen wieder zurück in den laden. das sitzpolster sitzt für meinen hintern einfach nicht an der richtigen stelle. es geht nicht weit genug nach hinten und das trotz der richtig gewählten größe (XL). selbst bei meiner uralten Cannondale hose in M!!!, die zwar saumäßig eng ist bei meinen aktuellen körpermaßen, sitzt trotzdem das polster richtig.
denke also mal, dass ist eine kleine fehlkonstruktion seitens des herstellers.
das unterhemd behalte ich aber - das passt perfekt.

eins von den aktuellen trikots hatte ich auch kurz ausgepackt. das blau/weiß/schwarze hätte perfekt in mein farbkonzept gepasst, aber der druck war unter aller sau. das schwarz war größtenteils sehr blass und als absolutes no-go war ein gestreifter "schatten" blau im weiß - denke mal das da vielleicht beim färben ein trikot auf dem anderen lag...

ansonsten nutze ich noch einen der helme aus der letztjährigen angebotswoche. gut verarbeitet - gut durchlüftet und für soweit ich mich erinnern kann gerade mal um die 15 euro echt in ordnung.
ebenso die brille mit den wechselgläsern. kein wunderwerk, aber für das wenige geld absolut ok.

meine weiteren neuen bekleidungsteile stammen allerdings von markenherstellern. bin normal kein "billigheimer", aber wenn die qualität stimmt (wie eben bei einigen lidl-teilen), so kann man da schon mal zugreifen. zudem haben die ja ein sehr kulantes rücknahmeverhalten. 

achja - eine bestellung bei Decathlon ging auch anfang der woche raus. mal gespannt, wie brauchbar deren klamotten sind...


----------



## DerJoe (16. März 2012)

Also genauso, wie auch meine Erfahrungen. Dieses Jahr waren die Lidl-Sachen sehr schlecht.
Mit Decathlon habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen. Die nächste Filiale ist für mich nur 20-Rad-Kilometer weg und ich fahre da mal eben zwischendurch hin. Aber die haben auch unterschiedliche Qualitäten. Steht bei Kleidung immer dran. "Für die gelegentliche Nutzung", "für öftere Nutzung", "für tägliche Nutzung" oder sowas in der Art. Wer was für die tägliche Nutzung/Training nimmt, erhält schon eine sehr gute Qualität, die dann aber auch kostet und nicht zum Discounterpreis zu bekommen ist.


----------



## Schaafheimer (16. März 2012)

Ich habe gestern bei Aldi eine Bikelampe gesehen.Weiß man wieviele Lumen die hat?


----------



## DerJoe (16. März 2012)

Vergiss die Lampen von den ganzen Discountern. Die reichen um im Strassenverkehr gesehen zu werden. Mehr aber auch nicht. Im MTB-Bereich sind die nutzlos. 
Ich habe das ausprobiert, bevor ich mir eine MagicShine gekauft habe. Und habe mich auch 2x lang gemacht, weil ich Dinge nicht rechtzeitig gesehen habe. Trotz vorsichtiger Fahrweise.
Es gibt Sachen, die gibt es nicht billig und gut vom Discounter. Licht ist eine davon.


----------



## Dr_Stone (16. März 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Vergiss die Lampen von den ganzen Discountern. *Die reichen um im Strassenverkehr gesehen zu werden.* Mehr aber auch nicht.



Nur wenn's ganz dunkel ist â¦ 
In der Stadt kÃ¶nnte die Helligkeit immer noch zu wenig sein um gut gesehen zu werden.


----------



## Quator94 (16. März 2012)

Habe mir ein paar Pakete Schläuche vom Lidl gekauft. Mal sehen ob die was taugen.

Günstiger gibt es Schläuche ja eigentlich kaum.


----------



## Bastelbasti (16. März 2012)

Mal ehrlich: Fleisch, Schläuche und Kleidung kaufe ich nicht beim Billigheimer. Weil Billigware hat eine miese Qualität.


----------



## Dr_Stone (16. März 2012)

Bastelbasti schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: Fleisch, Schläuche und Kleidung kaufe ich nicht beim Billigheimer. Weil Billigware hat eine miese Qualität.


----------



## smart-IN (16. März 2012)

naja - die ganzen wurst-geschichten sind nicht viel schlechter als beim metzger. hackfleisch und co. kaufen wir aber nur noch beim metzger - da fällt der unterschied schon extrem auf.

aber back to topic... 
Decathlon-Lieferung kam heute an - trikot hab ich gleich mal anprobiert und es passt wie angegossen! 
die hosen teste ich morgen, aber schon bei der sichtprüfung fällt auf, dass das sitzpolster hier an der RICHTIGEN stelle sitzt - nicht wie beim Lidl-Teil nur am "couchtisch" (insider für alle freund der serie Weeds). 

achja - hatte heut früh auch noch mal den aktuellen helm im Lidl in der hand.
das design wurde meinem gegenüber leicht verändert, aber für 10 euro immer noch ein verdammt gutes angebot meiner meinung nach. da hatte ich schon markenprodukte mit schlechterer verarbeitung in der hand.


----------



## darem (17. März 2012)

smart-IN schrieb:


> ...
> aber back to topic...
> Decathlon-Lieferung kam heute an - trikot hab ich gleich mal anprobiert und es passt wie angegossen!
> die hosen teste ich morgen, aber schon bei der sichtprüfung fällt auf, dass das sitzpolster hier an der RICHTIGEN stelle sitzt ...



Könntest Du mal deine Decathlon Sachen verlinken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smart-IN (17. März 2012)

Lange (Thermo)Trägerhose
Kurze Trägerhose
Dünne Söckchen
Trikot
SKS Standpumpe
...sowie zwei badeanzüge für mein frauchen. 
sind ja normal lieber nackig im meer vor der küste kroatiens, aber bei unserem diesjährigen urlaubsziel, sollte man lieber etwas anziehen. 

das einzige teil, was wieder mit der kostenlosen paketmarke seinen weg zurück zu Decathlon findet, ist diese Short. sie sieht als einzige wirklich "billig" aus und die innenhose ist zu eng - schnürt an den oberschenkeln ab und lässt sich dadurch nicht hoch genug ziehen, als dass das sitzpolster richig sitzen würde.
aber anderen sachen passen perfekt und ich bin gespannt, wie haltbar sie sind. die thermohose macht den besten eindruck. werde sie wohl ab nächster woche auf'm arbeitsweg tragen.
die socken fühlen sich auch nicht viel schlechter an, wie meine neulich gekauften, im vergleich schweineteuren Gore Path...


----------



## grafzeppelin (17. März 2012)

ich habe mir bei aldi eine blaue softshelljacke gekauft und bin relativzufrieden bis auf die optik, aber das hätte mir vor dem kauf auffallen sollen


----------



## Asko (24. März 2012)

Auf die Short mit Innenhose für 12.99 bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Dr_Stone (24. März 2012)

Bei dem Kabelschloss sollten die noch den passenden Seitenschneider dazu anbieten.


----------



## Asko (24. März 2012)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Bei dem Kabelschloss sollten die noch den passenden Seitenschneider dazu anbieten.



Den gibts doch sogar zurzeit bei Lidl 









PS: Es gibt übrigens am selben Tag an dem es auch das Radlzeug gibt auch Gartenzubehör. 
2l Drücksprüher für 2.99, bestimmt nicht übel zum Fahrrad reinigen.


----------



## Dr_Stone (24. März 2012)

GeoCacher schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ein Kabelschloß für 1,59 gekauft!  Für den  Preis kann man nix falsch machen! *Und wirklich besser ist ein Abus auch nicht!*  Vielleicht hol ich mir noch ne Hose die sind ja auch supi! Lidl Bike-Sachen sind eine feine Sache!!!!



Meinst Du von Abus die günstigen Wegfahrsperren, wie das von Lidl, oder die teuren? Schon mal was von einem Schlagschlüssel gehört? Nein? Damit knackt man das Schloss, ohne Spuren zu hinerlassen, innerhalb von maximal 5 Sekunden. Ein Seitenschneider reicht aber auch - maximal 30 Sekunden. 

Ich habe für mein Rad ein Bordo X Plus  - kann man als Waffe nutzen, und werfen.


----------



## eddy 1 (24. März 2012)

Die Short gab es letztes Jahr schon.
Kommt mit ner Unterhose mit Polster
Das sitzpolster taugt nich viel
Aber die Short finde ich sehr gut


----------



## Movingframe (24. März 2012)

> Das sitzpolster taugt nich viel
> Aber die Short finde ich sehr gut


Coolmax Fresh FX bedeutet nichts weiter als Silber.

Mit anderen Worten es sollte schnell trocknen das es Antibakteriell wirkt.

Mehrere Fliegen mit der Marketing Klappe und so ...

Soweit die Theorie,wie bei der Hose die Silberbeschichtung verarbeitet wurde wollen wir glaube ich garnicht wissen.

Ich schätze mal das man mit der Hose nach 3-4h eine nasse Kimme hat.


----------



## xXJojoXx (24. März 2012)

Habe diese Hose vom letzten Jahr, allerdings mit nem normalen Sitzpolster. Die Innenhose mit Polster ist (für mich) nix. Die Short an sich ist ganz okay was die Qualität angeht und 2 leichte Stürze hat sie auch überstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (24. März 2012)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Schon mal was von einem Schlagschlüssel gehört? Nein? Damit knackt man das Schloss, ohne Spuren zu hinerlassen, innerhalb von maximal 5 Sekunden.


1. Schlagschlüssel hinterlassen Spuren.
2. Man braucht einen passenden Schlagschlüssel.
3. Selbst wenn man einen passenden Schlagschlüssel dabei hat, hat man ihn schwerlich innerhalb von fünf Sekunden gewählt und angewendet.
4. Gute Fahrradschlösser sind schlagschlüsselsicher.
5. Nach wie vor ein Rätsel, warum Zahlenschlösser so wenig verbreitet sind.


----------



## Movingframe (24. März 2012)

Das ist kein Rätsel ,man kann sie sehr leicht knacken und haben somit nichts am Rad verloren.

Die richtige Zahl bedeutet ein Hohlraum und somit hat das Rädchen mehr Spiel wenn du es hin und her bewegst und somit weiss jedes Kind die richtige Zahl.


----------



## Dr_Stone (24. März 2012)

peh schrieb:


> 1. Schlagschlüssel hinterlassen Spuren.
> 2. Man braucht einen passenden Schlagschlüssel.
> 3. Selbst wenn man einen passenden Schlagschlüssel dabei hat, hat man ihn schwerlich innerhalb von fünf Sekunden gewählt und angewendet.
> 4. Gute Fahrradschlösser sind schlagschlüsselsicher.
> 5. Nach wie vor ein Rätsel, warum Zahlenschlösser so wenig verbreitet sind.



Im Grunde stimmt das schon (für mich nichts neues), aber ein Dieb kennt schließlich seine Opfer. 
1.) Jedenfalls kaum feststellbar und nicht von außen.
5.) Weil sie nicht alle so sicher sind, wie man glaubt. 




Movingframe schrieb:


> Die richtige Zahl bedeutet ein Hohlraum und somit hat das Rädchen mehr Spiel wenn du es hin und her bewegst und somit weiss jedes Kind die richtige Zahl.


Das trifft auf die günstigen oder schlecht entwickelten Produkte zu.


----------



## forever (24. März 2012)

GeoCacher schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ein Kabelschloß für 1,59 gekauft!  Für den  Preis kann man nix falsch machen! Und wirklich besser ist ein Abus auch nicht!  Vielleicht hol ich mir noch ne Hose die sind ja auch supi! Lidl Bike-Sachen sind eine feine Sache!!!!



Meinst Du nicht ernsthaft, oder? Mit soetwas würd ich nichtmal eine 100 EUR Stadtschlampe anschließen wo.


----------



## Movingframe (24. März 2012)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Das trifft auf die günstigen oder schlecht entwickelten Produkte zu.



Na dann passts ja in den Discounter.


----------



## Hasenmann666 (25. März 2012)

Kann den (schwarzen) Rucksack empfehlen! Hab den seit nem Jahr mehrmals in der Woche im Einsatz und er ist noch tiptop in Schuss. Hat auch einige Stürze schadlos überstanden. 
Für DAS Geld ein echter Schnapper! 
...damals gab's aber keine Regenhülle dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (25. März 2012)

forever schrieb:


> Meinst Du nicht ernsthaft, oder? Mit soetwas würd ich nichtmal eine 100 EUR Stadtschlampe anschließen wo.



Durchaus sinnvoll und ausreichend, um Hinterrad und Sattel mit anzuschließen, wenn man Vorderrad und Rahmen bereits mit Bügelschloß am Laternenpfahl hat.


----------



## Dr_Stone (26. März 2012)

tombrider schrieb:


> Durchaus sinnvoll und ausreichend, um Hinterrad und Sattel mit anzuschließen, wenn man Vorderrad und Rahmen bereits mit Bügelschloß am Laternenpfahl hat.



Wenn man so viel Angst davor hat, dass das hintere Laufrad oder der Sattel geklaut wird, dann sollte man lieber "hochfest Schraubensicherung" verwenden. Zum lösen dieser Schrauben wird dann aber ein Industriefön benötigt. 

Wieso kompliziert, wenn es auch einfach geht?


----------



## smart-IN (26. März 2012)

oder Pitlock's benutzen...


----------



## mäcpomm (26. März 2012)

....und den Industriefön habe im Falle eines platten Reifens im Rucksack?


----------



## Rad-ab (26. März 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> ....und den Industriefön habe im Falle eines platten Reifens im Rucksack?


Kleine Lötlampe tut es auch  (scnr)

Btw:
Bei Lidl gibbet nächste Woche Outdoor Klamotten:
http://www.lidl.de/de/Natur-erleben-ab-02-04
u.a. anscheinend wieder das von mir sehr geschätzte Unterhemd:
http://www.lidl.de/de/Natur-erleben-ab-02-04-/CRIVIT-Herren-Funktionsshirt

Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist es auch nen  billiger geworden?...kostete in letzter Zeit doch immer 8,99 oder irre ich mich?


----------



## TheLMNt (26. März 2012)

Die Shorts die es letzes Jahr schon gab, haben etwa 2 Tage auf dem Fahrrad gehalten, danach war sie gerissen. War absolut nicht davon überzeugt. (nur meine Erfahrung damit)


----------



## mazze84 (26. März 2012)

Ab 2.4. gibt es bei Aldi Süd wieder Radlzeugs wie Trikots, Unterwäsche, Hosen, Rucksäcke, Jacken usw.
Leider kann man die Angebote noch nicht online anschauen. Hab sie im Papier-Heftl gesehen.

Hat die einer schon mal letztes Jahr gekauft und kann was zur Qualität sagen?


----------



## mäcpomm (26. März 2012)

Die Arm- bzw. Beinlinge und die Überschuhe aus 2011 waren Plunder.


----------



## mazze84 (26. März 2012)

Jetzt ist die Seite online:
http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/angebote_ab_mo-02kw1412.htm


----------



## drakohla (26. März 2012)

Der 12L Rucksack sieht interessant aus, auch wenn die Beschreibung sehr dürftig ausfällt.
Den gabs wohl schonmal, kann evtl. jemand darüber Auskunft geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Stone (26. März 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> ....und den Industriefön habe im Falle eines platten Reifens im Rucksack?



UST / Tubeless oder Dichtmilch in den Schlauch


----------



## Klein-Holgi (26. März 2012)

drakohla schrieb:


> Der 12L Rucksack sieht interessant aus, auch wenn die Beschreibung sehr dürftig ausfällt.
> Den gabs wohl schonmal, kann evtl. jemand darüber Auskunft geben?



Leider kann ich keine Auskunft geben, aber die 13 Euro werde ich wohl mal in die Hand nehmen, nachdem mein Markenprodukt aus dem Hause Deuter Air Comfort sich so langsam auflöst und aufplatz...und das nach nur 20 Jahren 
Was soll schon passieren? Wenn er nach einer Saison platt ist, dann hat es sich bei 13 Euro doch mehr als gelohnt.

EDIT: Aber die Rucksackdiskussion war letztes Jahr schon hier...schau mal im Zeitraum April vor nem Jahr rum...da sollte die laute Kritik nochmal nachlesbar sein


----------



## Zementsack (27. März 2012)

mazze84 schrieb:


> Ab 2.4. gibt es bei Aldi Süd wieder Radlzeugs.
> 
> Hat die einer schon mal letztes Jahr gekauft und kann was zur Qualität sagen?



Soweit ich mich erinnere: 

Fahrradunterhemd: Weit von der Lidl-Ware entfernt, keine verschiedenen Zonen, dünner, aber auch billiger.

Fahrradhose: Nichts besonders aber brauchbar für kleinere Touren bis drei Stunden (bin nicht verwöhnt, habe fast nur Radhosen vom Discounter), wenn man etwas leidensfähig ist, auch länger.

Werkzeugtasche: Sehr geräumig, da passt locker noch ein Ersatzschlauch und Kettennieter rein. Mitgeliefertes Multitool recht schwer. Bedingt durch die Art der Befestigung (nur Schnapphaken, kein Gurt der unten um die Tasche rumgeht) reißt das Material bei viel Holperstrecken oder Trails irgendwann aus 

Socken: Unkritisch.

Sonnenbrillen: Immer wieder gerne, bei dem Preis kann man sich gleich drei kaufen: Orange für trübes Wetter, Braun für MTB bei Sonnenschein mit viel Wald, Dunkelgrau für pralle Sonne. Wobei ich inzwischen auch gerne eine Brille mit polarisierenden Gläsern benutze.


----------



## Movingframe (27. März 2012)

> Ab 2.4. gibt es bei Aldi Süd wieder Radlzeugs wie Trikots, Unterwäsche, Hosen, Rucksäcke, Jacken usw.



Wenn überhaupt ist die Discounterkleidung nur was für Gelegenheitsbiker.
Denn die Sachen nutzen schnell ab, Nähte fransen aus usw..

Sie sind nicht Atmungsaktiv und bieten auch keinen Schweisstransport 
(kann man für den Preis auch nicht erwarten,teuer in der Herstellung) 
was Zwiebelsysteme absolut sinnlos macht.

Zubehör wie Brille kenn ich nur aus dem Lidl und die ist wirklich akzeptabel zu dem Preis. Zumal eine Oakley das 20 Fache kosten würde.


----------



## Dumens100 (27. März 2012)

das ISO-Getränkkepulver ist ja gar nicht mehr im Angebot bei Aldi


----------



## Enrgy (27. März 2012)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Günstiger gibt es Schläuche ja eigentlich kaum.




Doch   10 Schläuche für nicht mal 21Eu, frei Haus.

Noch was: Leute, lasst euch in den Discounter-Threads nicht von Multi-Account-Trollen im @Dosenbrot-Stil an der Nase herumführen. 

Jede provokative Äußerung von gerade erst angemeldeten "Usern" zielt in diese Richtung. Ein Blick auf die restlichen Postings im Userprofil und man weiß Bescheid.





Dumens100 schrieb:


> das ISO-Getränkkepulver ist ja gar nicht mehr im Angebot bei Aldi




Wäre schade. Aber kommt vielleicht noch zu einer anderen Zeit. Mal im Discounter-Archiv suchen, wann immer die Angebotszeit war.


----------



## Dumens100 (27. März 2012)

hoffe ja schon das es das Pulver wieder gibt, war in denn letzten Jahren immer bei den Fahrradsachen dabei


----------



## mäcpomm (27. März 2012)

Ich habe meist den ISO-Drink mit L-Carnitin aus von DM in Gebrauch.


----------



## Quator94 (27. März 2012)

Der erste Lidl-Schlauch hat eine Tour gehalten 
Mal sehen wie lange die restlichen halten.

https://www.ebiketester24.de/e-fatbike/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (27. März 2012)

Lag das am Schlauch oder an den Nägeln durch die Du gefahren bist? ;-)


----------



## Quator94 (27. März 2012)

Aufjedenfall musste ich deswegen mit dem Aldifahrrad meiner Mum zur Arbeit *


----------



## Enrgy (27. März 2012)

hat das wenigstens die fahrt überlebt? 

aldi+lidl schläuche fahr ich schon, seit es die im 2er pack gibt (so 3-4 jahre). zuerst noch für 2eu, dann 2,50eu, jetzt 3eu. 
halten nicht ganz so lange wie standart markenschläuche, sind mir aber auch nicht am laufenden band kaputt gegangen. für das geld (1 bis 1,50 / Stück) waren sie auf jeden fall ok.
für das angebot von crc braucht man natürlich noch nicht mal das haus verlassen.
da ich nun einen größeren vorrat an discounter und crc schläuchen liegen habe, werde ich aber mind. die nächsten 10 jahre keine mehr benötigen, bei im schnitt 2-3 platten pro jahr.


----------



## peh (27. März 2012)

Von mir auch etwas off-topic (keine Kleidung). Norma hat nächste Woche diese lustig-idiotischen Basecap-Lampen für 2,99 Euro im Angebot. In der Bucht kann man die Teile für einen Euro kaufen. Was wird wohl Norma im Einkauf bezahlen? 50 Cent inklusive Verschiffung?

Discounter sind teuer.


----------



## Absteiger (28. März 2012)

drakohla schrieb:


> Der 12L Rucksack sieht interessant aus, auch wenn die Beschreibung sehr dürftig ausfällt.
> Den gabs wohl schonmal, kann evtl. jemand darüber Auskunft geben?



Ich hab den letztes Jahr geholt, von der Verarbeitung her soweit schon ok. der Rücken ist nicht gerade super belüftet und das Rückenpolster ist nicht sonderlich dick/massiv/stabil. Hab den aber noch nicht auf längeren Touren (nicht länger als 1,5Std) dabei gehabt.

Meine Deuter/Evoc Rucksäcke machen einen deutlich besseren Eindruck, haben aber auch deutlich mehr gekostet.


----------



## DerJoe (28. März 2012)

Bei den Discounter-Produkten ist es leider so, dass man nie Rückschlüsse von den aktuellen Produkten zu denen vom Vorjahr ziehen kann. Die können vollkommen anders sein, von einem ganz anderen Produzenten kommen. Mal ist das positiv, mal negativ. Da hilft nur genaues Anschauen vor Ort. Notfalls auspacken und testen. Bei dem Rucksack würde ich einfach mal ein paar Flaschen oder Konserven vor Ort reinpacken und schauen, wie er sitzt, wenn er voll beladen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTD-TeamRider (28. März 2012)

Also ich kann von folgenden Sachen berichten:
- der Fahrradcomputer ist top (derselbe wie letztes Jahr), bisher haben alle Aldi-Fahrradcomputer gut funktioniert bei mir
- Diese Doppelzylinder-Pumpe ist absoluter Schrott gewesen letztes Jahr
- Socken sind auch gut, da lösen sich nur die Aufstickereien ab, beeinträchtigen die Funktion ja aber nicht
- Trikots sind nix für mich, erst ab Größe 48, und dann nicht körperbetont geschnitten, flattert beim Fahren in der Gegend rum
- Radhandschuhe sind top, besser verarbeitet wie meine Röckl-Handschuhe für  20  (hab da mit den Röckls wohl mal daneben gegriffen)


----------



## basti313 (28. März 2012)

Die Regenjacke ist super. Die verwende ich für den alltäglichen Matsch wenn die gute Regenjacke zu schade ist.
Das Langarmtrikot aus dem Herbst ist Müll. Der Stoff ist schlecht...bei Wind/Fahrtwind bläst es durch als wäre nichts dran und bei Anstrengung schwitzt man übel.


----------



## mazze84 (28. März 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob es dafür einen extra Thread gibt, aber bei Tchibo gibt es zur Zeit ja auch Hosen, Brillen usw.

Hat damit jemand schon mal Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (28. März 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Die Regenjacke ist super. Die verwende ich für den alltäglichen Matsch wenn die gute Regenjacke zu schade ist.
> ...


Das ist so ziemlich der Grund, weshalb ich mir keine wirklich hochwertige Softshelljacke und z.B. keine Trikots von Gore, Mavic, etc. kaufe: Bei der nächsten Tour fährt man knapp am nächsten Stachelstrauch vorbei und - Raattschhh - hat das Ding nen Riss drinnen. Blöd, wenn dann gleich 150  im Eimer sind.

Aber zurück zum Thema:
Die Regenjacke ist interessant. Ist die so klein zusammenfaltbar, dass die in ne Trikottasche passt? Und ist das eine halbwegs körpernah geschnittene Jacke, die man auch mal einfach auf einer schattigen Abfahrt drüberziehen kann (ohne wie ein Clown auszusehen), oder eher ein Cape, wie es bei der Frau links auf dem Werbefoto aussieht?


----------



## ostallgaeu72 (28. März 2012)

Also ich habe am Anfang ja auch gerne zu den Discounter Produkten gegriffen.... BIS ich meine Mavic Regenjacke gekauft hatte... und später noch eine gescheit Sitzpolsterhose....
Die Aldi und Lidlsachen können mit Markenprodukten einfach gar nicht mithalten. Natürlich ist es für jeden eine Preisfrage, aber ich kaufe mir lieber einen guten Rucksack, bei dem die Sauna am Rücken nicht mitfährt, als die Mobilsauna vom Aldi oder Lidl. 
Einzig die Funktionsunterhemden vom Aldi sind respektabel. Kosteten glaube ich  5,99. Die Passform finde ich bei allen Prdukten/Discountern eher gewöhnungsbedürftig. (meist zu weit)


----------



## DerJoe (28. März 2012)

Die Kleidung ist auch mehr für Onkel Fritz und Tante Käthe gedacht, die Sonntags ein wenig zum Ausflugslokal radeln wollen, um dort die 2 Stücke Käsesahne und Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte zu verputzen. Das Klientel an die sich deren Kleidung richtet ist ein ganz anderes. Andererseits gibt es genug sportliche Fahrer, die es auch lieber weiter und nicht hauteng haben wollen. 

Ab 4.April gibts bei Penny übrigens einen Montageständer mit Lenkerarretierung und Magnetschale für 24,99.


----------



## Quator94 (28. März 2012)

Dürfte der selbe sein, denn es letztes Jahr schon gab 

*Viel Plastik, kein Zubehör*
Mit einem anderen Technikhintergrund tritt Vileda an. Das Weinheimer Unternehmen wurde bekannt durch synthetische Fenstersauger, die so gut säubern sollen „wie Leder“ – daher auch der Markenname. Heute wirbt die Führungsetage nicht nur mit einer günstigen Alternative zum Ledertuch, sondern will auch Fensterputzer mit hoher Affinität zu Technik überzeugen. Mit dem Windomatic hat auch Vileda einen Fenstersauger ins Rennen geschickt.





SCHULEN SIE IHRE MITARBEITER?

Fenstersauger Test

*Warum bei Passwörtern Kreativität gefragt ist*
Wenn man bedenkt, dass 79 Prozent der Fenstersauger über eines bis hin zu 20 Online-Konten für die Arbeit und den persönlichen Gebrauch verfügen, kann ein „Universalpasswort" mitunter fatale Folgen haben. Mehr...

Auf Zubehör verzichtet Vileda, nur der Fenstersauger liegt in der Verpackung. Abzüge gibt es wegen des hohen Anteils an Kunststoff. Trotz passabler Verarbeitung ist der Windomatic weniger griffig als die Konkurrenz von Kärcher. Punkten will Vileda mit einem biegbaren Fenstersauger. Doch die Designidee bringt Nachteile mit sich. Denn um das Wasser aufzunehmen, gibt es meist nur eine Möglichkeit: Die schwenkbare Düse des Fenstersauger muss möglichst fest gegen die Scheibe gedrückt werden. Das macht den Absaugvorgang zäh.




Bild: F.A.Z.
Beim Preis wird Fenstersauger im Test von Comag unterboten. Der Spezialist für Unterhaltungselektronik wagt mit seinem Fenstersauger den Quereinstieg in das Geschäft mit Putzgeräten und verzichtet dabei auf einen Produktnamen. Der Sauger trägt nur den Schriftzug des Herstellers. Mit einem Preis von fast 35 Euro schickt sich der Fenstersauger an, das Feld von hinten aufzurollen. Der Billigsauger liegt solide in der Hand. Gespart wurde am Gebläse, dessen Lautstärke an einen Rasenmäher erinnert. Beim Fenstersauger kann der Fenstersauger punkten. Die Scheibe ist nach dem ersten Putzen größtenteils sauber. Nur in Ausnahmefällen bleiben Schlieren oder Wassertropfen zurück – um sie zu erkennen, muss man aber genau hinsehen.


----------



## jensens (28. März 2012)

und, taugt er was?


----------



## Micha-L (28. März 2012)

Ich schließe mich der Frage an.


----------



## 4mate (28. März 2012)

LIDL: MontagestÃ¤nder und Co

Lidl MontagestÃ¤nder - 25.08.2011

MontagestÃ¤nder bei PENNY

Fahrrad-MontagestÃ¤nder fÃ¼r 25 â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pianobiker (28. März 2012)

http://aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/angebote_ab_mo-02kw1412.htm?WT.z_src=main


----------



## sPiediNet (29. März 2012)

pianobiker schrieb:


> http://aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/angebote_ab_mo-02kw1412.htm?WT.z_src=main



Die CRANE Damen-/Herren-Velounterhose :kotz:ist nix wert.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (29. März 2012)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Die CRANE Damen-/Herren-Velounterhose :kotz:ist nix wert.


Oh, so ein Ding hab ich auch noch im Schrank liegen. Letztes Jahr gekauft - einmal angehabt - geärgert, da total unbequem. Warum hab ichs nicht gleich weggeschmissen. 
Kein Vergleich zur Innenhose meiner Gonso-Bikeshorts.


----------



## Dr.Schlucke (29. März 2012)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Die CRANE Damen-/Herren-Velounterhose :kotz:ist nix wert.


 
Extremely OT: Aber...die Tour Berner Höchi-Rigi Kulm-Rigi Staffel-Seebodenalp-Goldau ist meine absolute Lieblingstour!!!! Leider wegen der Distanz NRW-Schweiz nur selten machbar


----------



## sPiediNet (29. März 2012)

Dr.Schlucke schrieb:


> Extremely OT: Aber...die Tour Berner Höchi-Rigi Kulm-Rigi Staffel-Seebodenalp-Goldau ist meine absolute Lieblingstour!!!! Leider wegen der Distanz NRW-Schweiz nur selten machbar


...leider noch zu viel Schnee auf dem Trail


----------



## zozoon (29. März 2012)

Kann ich nicht empfehlen. Zu windig.


----------



## Bouncy (29. März 2012)

Naja, so ist das halt mit den Schnäppchen. Man sollte nichts grossartiges erwarten, mehr was, was als notfallersatz tauglich ist. Sonst wärs ja nicht so billig.


----------



## Highwayman (29. März 2012)

Hab mir letztes Jahr den Montageständer von Lidl geholt. Absolut TOP!!


----------



## xXJojoXx (29. März 2012)

kann ich nur unterschreiben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael1989 (31. März 2012)

Am Montag (2.04 ) gibt es fÃ¼r den GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger / Kuriertaschen im 2er-Pack fÃ¼r 9.98â¬ inkl Regenhaube..  Klingt nicht schlecht,den Taschen brÃ¤uchte ich welche fÃ¼r mein Trekkingradl 

Werde sie mir mal ansehen...und berichten !!! 

Es GrÃ¼Ãt : 
Michael


----------



## peh (31. März 2012)

Michael1989 schrieb:


> Am Montag (2.04 ) gibt es für den Gepäckträger / Kuriertaschen im 2er-Pack für 9.98 inkl Regenhaube..


http://aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_32273.htm


----------



## Michael1989 (1. April 2012)

peh schrieb:


> http://aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_32273.htm




 YEP ! Die meinte ich....(in Weiß) finde das ganz schön.  

Grüße


----------



## redeko21 (1. April 2012)

Ich kann von folgenden Produkten aus den letzten Jahren berichten (Wie vorher schon angemerkt, kann das diesjährige Produkt sich in Sachen Form und Qualität aber unterscheiden):

*CRANE®
                    Sportsocken, funktionell*
--> Socken halt, angenehm zu tragen

*CRANE®
                    Rad- und Sportbrille*
--> fährt meine Frau und die ist sehr zufrieden damit

*BIKEMATE®
                    Fahrrad-Computer* 
--> hab ich an meiner "Stadtschlampe" - funktioniert auch nach 2 Jahren noch einwandfrei

*BIKEMATE®
                    Doppelzylinder-Fußluftpumpe*
--> die erste ist am Zylinder undicht geworden, bei der umgetauschten funktioniert nach ein paar Einsätzen der Druckmesser nicht mehr richtig... ich kaufe sie nicht mehr

*BIKEMATE®
                    Mini-Pumpe*
--> Aufpumpen funktioniert, aber könnte besser gehen. Passform auf Ventile nicht ganz so prickelnd, da ist meine aktuelle Topeak wesentlich besser und angenehmer zu bedienen

*BIKEMATE®
                    Fahrrad-Spiralkabelschloss*
--> Schloss halt, nix besonderes aber die Abdeckung des Schlosses ist ganz nett


----------



## xXJojoXx (1. April 2012)

Mit dem Schloss würde ich nichtmal mein Stadtrad abschließen ! Das ist Spielzeug. Werde mir morgen Brille und Trikot besorgen und berichten.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (1. April 2012)

Meine Meinung:

Aldi:
Socken=Ok
Unterhemden=Je nach Passform
Softshell letztes Jahr=super 
Hosen=fürn Gulli
Brillen=wenn man keine hat ok, vor 4 Jahren gabs mal mit Wechselgläser und Gummiflügel, die waren genial im Sitz, die neueren sind nicht mehr so gut.
Unterhosen=ohje
Pumpe=ohweia
Minipumpe=für Omas 2. Rad ok
Satteltasche+Werkzeug=Katastrophe
Schläuche=doppelt so schwer wie Schwalbe SV13 oder sowas; no way
Schloss=tautgt nix
Tachos=Bikemate Tachos immer top
ISO Gesöff=Sehr lecker, danke für die DM Alternative (nicht gekannt)
Dünne Regencapes/Windstopper letztes Jahr = gut (das ausm Lidl war noch ein Tick besser/ähnlich)
Handschuhe=Sommerhandschuhe unmöglich/Winterhandschuhe ok

Was ich nicht vom Discounter fahre:
Hosen, Schuhe, Helm, Handschuhe, Technik, Pumpen, Vollregenzeug, Beleuchtung und Schlösser.

Grundsätzlich mag ich die Aldi Sachen besser als die Lidl Sachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntaresH (2. April 2012)

Moin,

also ich lasse mir heute für mein Speedbike den Computer mitbringen...ist immer prima für den Preis....

und am Mittwoch hole ich mir die MTB Hose aus dem Lidl..allerdings fahre ich diese ohne Innenhose...mir gehts nur im die Außenhose die richtig gut ist!


----------



## DerJoe (2. April 2012)

Komme gerade von Aldi Süd. War um 8:08 Uhr dort und war fast schon zu spät dran. 3 Kassen waren offen und was die Leute dort Fahrradsachen und auch Fahräder gekauft haben, konnte ich kaum glauben. Aber hauptsächlich Publikum, welches das Rentenalter bereits erreicht hat.

Habe noch ein Radshirt und eine Radhose in meiner Grösse bekommen. Der Rest war bereits weg. Das Shirt ist viel besser verarbeitet als das von Lidl vor ein paar Tagen. Die Radhose ist sehr kurz an den Beinen, hat aber ein gutes Sitzpolster.

Schläuche und Tachos waren noch reichlich da. Aber daran hatte ich kein Bedarf. Ich kann mit Autoventilen bei meinen Felgen nichts anfangen.




AntaresH schrieb:


> und am Mittwoch hole ich mir die MTB Hose aus dem Lidl..allerdings fahre ich diese ohne Innenhose...mir gehts nur im die Außenhose die richtig gut ist!



Schau nochmal genau nach. Das sind fast alles Online-Artikel. Was Lidl am Mittwoch in den Filialen haben wird, ist viel weniger und ich meine die MTB-Shorts sind Online-Artikel gewesen.


----------



## BiNo (2. April 2012)

Moin, war gerade auf der suche online nach diese Biker Unterhose mit Einlage.

Und hab diese Seite gefunden, sehr nützlich und hab sie in Blau gefunden, muss vom ende letzte Jahr sein für 5,59

http://www.ladenzeile.de/crivit/


----------



## ATiX86 (2. April 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Schau nochmal genau nach. Das sind fast alles Online-Artikel. Was Lidl am Mittwoch in den Filialen haben wird, ist viel weniger und ich meine die MTB-Shorts sind Online-Artikel gewesen.



MTB-Shorts gibts im Laden 

http://www.lidl.de/de/Endlich-Fruehling-ab-04-04-/CRIVIT-Herren-Fahrradshorts


----------



## Moga (2. April 2012)

Doch, die MTB Shorts sind online Artikel...

Er meint diese hier: http://www.lidl.de/de/Endlich-Fruehling-ab-04-04-/CRIVIT-Herren-MTB-Shorts


----------



## ATiX86 (2. April 2012)

Moga schrieb:


> Doch, die MTB Shorts sind online Artikel...
> 
> Er meint diese hier: http://www.lidl.de/de/Endlich-Fruehling-ab-04-04-/CRIVIT-Herren-MTB-Shorts



Wo ist denn der Unterschied bei den Hosen?


----------



## Moga (2. April 2012)

Die liegen nicht so eng an, denke ich mal.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. April 2012)

So...Rückkehr vom Aldi-"Raubzug".

Ich habe nicht damit gerechnet, dass mittags noch was da ist, zumal beim Betreten des Ladens die Menschentraube (immer noch) um die Bikeabteilung stand. Tatsächlich war es der große Ü60-Nahkampf...komisch...aber es war von allem noch da...sogar von den von mir gesuchten Rucksäcken.

aber der Reihe nach:

Die Hose hab ich extra mal von ihrer Verpackung befreit, weil die Begeisterung hier übers Sitzpolster so groß war. Es ist wirklich vom Anfassgefühlt sehr sehr dick (im Vergleich zu ganz früher). Die Hose war richtig steif in dem Bereich, aber beim näheren Betrachten von innen, konnte man sehen, dass es ein Polster ist, was halt genau in eine 5,99 Hose gehört. Sicher nicht schlecht fürs Geld. Man darf halt nur nen 5,99 Anspruch ans Polster haben, dann macht man einen super Kauf.

Rucksäcke: Der kleine hatte gar kein Rückennetz, brauchte ich aber auch nicht, weil ich nen Deuter Speed Lite habe, der Reißverschluss hat schon beim ersten Öffnen leicht gehakt. Der Grund ist wohl aber, dass es halb wasserdichte Nähte sind - RESPEKT!

Der große Rucksack macht nen super Eindruck fürs Geld. Das Rückengestell scheint funktional, die Taschen ebenfalls, der Stoff scheint etwas dünn als dass er lang halten würde, aber das wird sich zeigen. Reißverschlüsse sind auch so halbwegs versiegelt und wohl wasserdicht. Da freu ich mich!

Brillen: 2,49 für ne Brille? Wenn sie nen Monat ohne Kratzer überlebt, wäre es ein super Schnäppchen, gleich mal mehrere Sonnenschutzkategorien mitgenommen.

Edit: und 3 Paar Socken in allen Längen hab ich noch eingepackt. Sehen relativ warm aus fürn Sommer, aber egal - sind halt Sportsocken und nach einmal tragen stinken sie wie alle Socken werden nicht mehr und nicht weniger Waschvorgänge überleben wie 10.- Euro Socken.

...und noch ein Nachtrag (auch wenn das hier eher weniger wichtig scheint): Die Rentner und Frührentner haben sich hauptsächlich auf die Satteltaschen gestürzt...aber da ich bei meinen mehr als vielen Bikes keinen Gepäckträger habe, war das weniger interessant.
Der Helm ist üblicherweise mit einem Markenhelm aus dem Vorjahr identisch, aber ich habe diesmal nichtmal geschaut, welcher es ist, weil er grottenhässlich ist. Da fahr ich meinen Lidl / Cratoni Tremor noch ein Jahr weiter


----------



## Michael1989 (2. April 2012)

Heute Morgen um Punkt 8 Uhr,bin ich auch bald vom Glauben abgefallen....Die Tische sind regelrecht auseinander genommen worden.. 

Selbst der Nachbar,wurde gesichtet  und konnte die Finger nicht von den Taschen lassen.  

Welche ich mir im übrigen auch noch ergattern konnte   Mein Fazit =  

Grüße


----------



## Laphroaig10 (2. April 2012)

ihr solltet mal um Punkt 8 morgens zum Aldi fahren, wenn es Kinderkleidung gibt
da herrschen teilweise kriegsähnliche Zustände 


taugt die Softshell diesmal eigentlich was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (2. April 2012)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> ihr solltet mal um Punkt 8 morgens zum Aldi fahren, wenn es Kinderkleidung gibt
> da herrschen teilweise kriegsähnliche Zustände



Fieserweise gabs heute ja das Radzeug UND Kinderkleidung


----------



## sic_ (2. April 2012)

Bei Penny gibts ab Mittwoch einen Montageständer für 25.

Kann man imho nix falsch machen.


----------



## great87rick (2. April 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Bei Penny gibts ab Mittwoch einen Montageständer für 25.
> 
> Kann man imho nix falsch machen.



hat jemand erfahrungen zu dem Montageständer?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (2. April 2012)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> ihr solltet mal um Punkt 8 morgens zum Aldi fahren, wenn es Kinderkleidung gibt
> da herrschen teilweise kriegsähnliche Zustände
> 
> taugt die Softshell diesmal eigentlich was?



Die Softshell ist die gleich wie letztes Jahr.

-einigermaßen sportiver Schnitt
-hinten lang
-guter Halskragen
-sinnvolle Taschenanordnung
-Ärmel abnehmbar
-gummierter Abschluss gegen rutschen
-dünneres, festeres Material 
-wasserabweisend, imprägniert auch mal in einem kurzen Schauer ok
-bis ca. 6 Grad + mit Unterhemd und Langarmtrikot bei GA1 2-3h fahrbar
-reflexstreifen
-ordentlicher reißverschluss

Die derzeit beste "dünne" Sommersoftshell aller Discounter. Kein Vergleich mit dem Zeug von vor paar Jahren.

-sehr unsauber genäht, hält aber bisher überall.
-keine signalfarbe
-keine fronttasche mp3/handy


----------



## 4mate (2. April 2012)

jensens schrieb:


> und, taugt er was?





Micha-L schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich der Frage an.





4mate schrieb:


> LIDL: Montageständer und Co
> 
> Lidl Montageständer - 25.08.2011
> 
> ...





great87rick schrieb:


> hat jemand erfahrungen zu dem Montageständer?


.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. April 2012)

Bei der softshell war ich übrigens erstaunt wie dünn die ist. Ich hatte auch eine Softshell vom Aldi, allerdings ist die richtig warm gefüttert. Habe die mittlerweile bestimmt schon 4 Jahre und so langsam sieht man hinten die Spuren, die der Rucksack hinterlassen hat. Kann aber auch sein, dass meine aus der Herbstkollektion ist. Mit der bin ich super zufrieden. Dieses dünne Jäckchen hab ich allerdings liegen lassen, weil mir im kühlen Sommer meistens ne normale dünne Windjacke ausreicht (ohne Regenschutz) oder die richtige Regenjacke dabei ist.


----------



## mimi77 (2. April 2012)

Hab mir letztes Jahr den Montageständer vom Lidl geholt und muss sagen, ich bin zufrieden! 
Benutze ihn nicht täglich, aber im Winter war er doch ganz gut im Einsatz, als ich mein Bike umgebaut habe!
Stabiler Stand, ausreichender Schwerpunkt, stabiler Haltearm und guter Halt des Bikes aufgrund der echt überraschend guten Haltebacken!


----------



## Hacky 2003 (2. April 2012)

great87rick schrieb:


> hat jemand erfahrungen zu dem Montageständer?



Ich sage mal er taugt,aber lies mal den Peny Montageständertread in der Kaufberatung dort wird dir geholfen.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Highwayman (2. April 2012)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> ihr solltet mal um Punkt 8 morgens zum Aldi fahren, wenn es Kinderkleidung gibt
> da herrschen teilweise kriegsähnliche Zustände
> 
> 
> taugt die Softshell diesmal eigentlich was?




Bin eine Stunde heut gefahren damit. Die Jacke ist aussen staubtrocken und innen tropfnass!! Die hängt jetzt seit 3 Stunden beim trocknen, aber da tut sich nix...

Bei dem kleinen Rucksack ist gleich beim ersten mal schliessen der Reißverschluß kaputtgegangen. Aber vom tragen her macht er für das Geld einen annehmbaren Eindruck!


Fazit: Wird morgen wieder alles zurückwandern!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (2. April 2012)

Highwayman schrieb:


> Bin eine Stunde heut gefahren damit. Die Jacke ist aussen staubtrocken und innen tropfnass!!



Wie hast das gemacht?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. April 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Wie hast das gemacht?



falsch rum angehabt....

...normal, wenns nicht regnet....aber dann hält sie auf jeden Fall dicht, wenn keine Feuchtigkeit durchwandert

Spaß beiseite: Das schaffe ich in 20 Minuten auch spielend mit jeder 300 Euro Jacke - von daher für mich die Chance wieder 280.- zu sparen


----------



## Michael1989 (2. April 2012)

Spaß beiseite: Das schaffe ich in 20 Minuten auch spielend mit jeder 300 Euro Jacke - von daher für mich die Chance wieder 280.- zu sparen[/QUOTE]


 Jop das Stimmt...15x 20 ausgeben,oder einmal 1x 300 ausgeben !!


----------



## Laphroaig10 (2. April 2012)

besten dank, morgen mal hinschauen.

Zum Trails fahren und aufs Maul fliegen sollte die wieder reichen


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (2. April 2012)

Ich frag mich nur warums sowas nur in schwarz oder blau gibt. signalfarbe gelb oder rot etc. wär mal nett.


----------



## monteverde (2. April 2012)

drakohla schrieb:


> Der 12L Rucksack sieht interessant aus, auch wenn die Beschreibung sehr dürftig ausfällt.
> Den gabs wohl schonmal, kann evtl. jemand darüber Auskunft geben?



ich habe ihn mir heute gekauft, bin aber nicht sonderlich glücklich mit dem Teil.
Die Träger stehen 20 cm am Rücken auseinander, so sitzen die schon ganz am Rand von meinen Schultern. Ein Brustriemen bringt das ganze wieder ein wenig in die Mitte. Warum der so konstruiert ist verstehe ich nicht
Die Raumverteilung ist ganz gut, und zwei eingearbeitete Längsstege sorgen dafür das er auch leer nicht wie ein Windsack aussieht. 
Er ist ziemlich leicht vllt. 400g, und hat noch einen Bauchriemen die an zwei Flügeln in Hüfthöhe angenäht sind. Im rechten ist noch ein Fach mit Reisverschluss für eine kleine Geldbörse. 
Also hätte der nicht solche weiten Träger würde ich ihn behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (2. April 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur warums sowas nur in schwarz oder blau gibt. signalfarbe gelb oder rot etc. wär mal nett.



Weil die kaufrelevante Zielgruppe solche Farben nicht trägt.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. April 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Weil die kaufrelevante Zielgruppe solche Farben nicht trägt.



das kann aber auch nicht ganz stimmen. Bei der letzten Radklamottenaktion gab es neongelbe Regenjacken. Und die waren mittags schon lange nicht mehr verfügbar Ich glaube die gabs aber nur in Neongelb, also musste die Zielgruppe nehmen, was da war


----------



## mäcpomm (3. April 2012)

Stimmt, und fÃ¼r 20,-â¬ waren die OK.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. April 2012)

Ich würde mir nie ne gelbe Jacke kaufen, die ist ja nach 5 min total schwarz, weil sich 1000ende Fliegen draufhocken.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. April 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Stimmt, und für 20,- waren die OK.



ja...das las ich hier öfters, deshalb wollte ich sie ja noch holen, war aber in sämtlichen Märkten vergriffen....

...und im Regen sind meistens wenig von diesen Fliegen unterwegs, die ne gelbe Jacke mögen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (3. April 2012)

Vielleicht sind die bayerischen und österreichischen Fliegen ja bißl besser abgehärtet 
So ne Jacke zieht man ja auch mal als Windschutz drüber...


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (3. April 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die bayerischen und österreichischen Fliegen ja bißl besser abgehärtet
> So ne Jacke zieht man ja auch mal als Windschutz drüber...



Ich fahr nur Windschatten, sry


----------



## smart-IN (4. April 2012)

Nach dem enttäuschenden Trikot vom Lidl neulich, gab ich nun Aldi ne Chance... 
Das blau-schwarze ist gut verarbeitet, der Druck ist sauber ausgeführt und es passt.
Die Short in meiner Größe ist leider an den Oberschenkeln wohl eher für Nicht-Radfahrer gedacht - war da viel zu eng... 

Meine Frau berichtete auch von kriegerischen Rentnern.  

Gesendet von meinem Defy via Tapatalk...


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. April 2012)

Also ich hab jetzt aus verschiedenen "Jahrgängen" mehrere Funktionshirts und Funktionsunterwäsche von Aldi, Lidl und Tchibo. 

Meiner Meinung nach taugen die ALLE nix. Der Chemie-Geruch geht auch nach soundsoviel mal Waschen nicht raus und die "Funktion" wie Schweißtransport funktioniert überhaupt nicht. Die Haut ist nach einer Tour einfach naß. Für den Preis von 5 Discounter-Hemden bekommt man zwar nur ein einziges vernünftiges, aber das FUNKTIONIERT dann wenigstens!

Ich kauf da jetzt nix mehr mit Funktion!


----------



## cdF600 (4. April 2012)

Hatte den kleinen Rucksack im Visier. Es lagen mehrere ausgepackt rum. Bei jedem war schon im Laden min. 1 Reißverschluß defekt. Hab dann lediglich mehrere Socken mitgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (4. April 2012)

online gibts die rucksäcke noch... hab mir auch vorab gleich 2 bestellt


----------



## Asko (4. April 2012)

War heute morgen auch mal beim Lidl.

Die MTB Handschuhe sahen qualitativ ziemlich schlecht aus.
War kurz davor mir nen Rucksack für die Arbeit mitzunehmen aber die sahen alle so aus als würden sie nicht lange halten.

Hab mir dann nur eine von den Shorts mitgenommen.
Gab noch ne dritte Farbe die auf dem Prospekt nicht drauf war (Schwarz mit grüner Seitentasche).
Der Stoff von den Teilen is recht dünn, nen Sturz wird sie kaum überleben.
Is ganz angenehm zu tragen, war vorher gute 3 Stunden damit unterwegs.
Allerdings mit anderer Innenhose, trag lieber gepolsterte Unterhosen.


Hab mir auch vor kurzen ne Gore Path II gekauft und ich muss sagen das Teil vom Lidl gefällt mir besser. 
Die Gore Hose besteht aus so "tollen" Material das bei jeden Kurbeln extrem nervige Schleifgeräusche verursacht.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. April 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Die Gore Hose besteht aus so "tollen" Material das bei jeden Kurbeln extrem nervige Schleifgeräusche verursacht.



Einfach mal versuchen im Gelände zu fahren...dann hört man´s nicht mehr....

Ich liebe meine Gore Countdown AS. Und als Rad-Innenhose empfehle ich die Sugoi RS Short.

Hab jetzt ein Langarm- und ein Kurzarmtrikot bei ROSE bestellt. Jeweils ca. Euro 25,00.


----------



## monteverde (4. April 2012)

Bitte kann mir mal einer sagen was die Breiten Träger am ALDISÜD SPORTRUCKSACK vom 2.4.12  zu bedeuten haben?
WELCHE FUNKTION HAT SO ETWAS?
ES IST DOCH NICHT DER ERSTE Rucksack dieser Art

Genauso nicht verstehen tu ich diese Muster an den Bike-Shirts
ebenfalls von Aldi-Süd 2.4.12. 
Soll das die Dicken auf den Rädern schlanker aussehen lassen?

Eins hab ich hier ja schon dazugelernt, also diese sin nicht ganz so funktionell
wie sie beworben werden. Also der Schweiss wird nicht so stark abgebaut wie bei anderen geschützten Markenfabrikaten.


----------



## 4mate (4. April 2012)

Jetzt sollen alle googeln und suchen, nur weil du es nicht schaffst Links zu den 2 Artikeln einzustellen?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (4. April 2012)

troll


----------



## hackspechtchen (4. April 2012)

smart-IN schrieb:


> Meine Frau berichtete auch von kriegerischen Rentnern.



Vor ein paar Wochen gabs Rasendünger und Kinderkleidung bei Aldi.

Wie die Tiere ... die Alten haben einkaufswagenweise den Dünger weggeschleppt (die haben sich sogar auf fahrende Paletten gestürzt, die von Aldi-Mitarbeitern gerade auf Hubwagen aus dem Lager gebracht worden, und dort die Düngerpakete runtergerissen) und damit die Bedeutung von "Abgabe nur in haushaltsüblichen Mengen" neu definiert, und wenn man den Opas mit ihrer Kriegserfahrung, ihren Stöcken und den Ellbogen der mitgeschleppten Omas entkommen war, dann wurde man unter Umständen von einer Hausmutti überfahren, die auf ihrem Weg zum Wühltisch mit den Kinderklamotten weder Freund noch Feind kennt.


----------



## mäcpomm (4. April 2012)

Ja, wir haben früher oft unsere Pause geopfert um ALDI gucken zu gehen.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (4. April 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Ja, wir haben früher oft unsere Pause geopfert um ALDI gucken zu gehen.



aldi der film.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntaresH (5. April 2012)

Also ich war gestern abend nach der Arbeit im Lidl...die MTB Handschuhe habe ich nicht genommen...waren wirklich nicht gut verarbeitet...da lohnt es sich bissle mehr Geld auszugeben und sich ein paar Röckl Handschuhe zu holen...

die Hose fand ich dagegen supi....sieht nett aus...recht gute Polsterung für diese Preisklasse....

von Rucksäcken aus Lidl und Aldi würde ich abraten....beiden haben sehr schlechte Reißverschlüsse...da bleib ich lieber bei Deuter oder Osprey...

zusammengefasst...der Bikemate Radcomputer TOP-Preisleistung
...........................die Radhose...TOP-Preisleistung


----------



## Klein-Holgi (5. April 2012)

"wieviel Rentner waren beim Rasendünger?" - "100 und ein paar ZERQUETSCHTE"...haha...

und welche Funktion breite Träger am Rucksack haben? Man trägt sie üblicherweise links und rechts auf der Schulter

Bzgl. Rucksack nochmal: Auch da sollte man das Preis-Leistungs-verhältnis ansehen und nicht pauschal sagen: Schlechte Reißverschlüsse, schlechter Stoff etc.... Geh mal in den Laden und kaufe 3 (oder sind gar 4 dran?) versiegelte Reißverschlüsse...und wenn Du dann rauskommst und UNTER 12,99 ausgegeben hast, dann bist Du gut!....also - merkt Ihr was?


----------



## AntaresH (5. April 2012)

das mag ja sein...nur habe ich die Reißverschlüsse ausprobiert und wenn die ständig hängen bleiben dann macht das keinen Spass....klar sollte man nicht zu viel erwarten bei dem Preis aber wie schon gesagt, zahle ich dann lieber 30 für ein Deuter also 13 beim Aldi....


----------



## CrossX (5. April 2012)

AntaresH schrieb:


> das mag ja sein...nur habe ich die Reißverschlüsse ausprobiert und wenn die ständig hängen bleiben dann macht das keinen Spass....klar sollte man nicht zu viel erwarten bei dem Preis aber wie schon gesagt, zahle ich dann lieber 30 für ein Deuter also 13 beim Aldi....



Nen vergleichbaren Qualitätsrucksack für 30 Euro musst du aber länger suchen. 
Das Modell vom letzten Jahr war dem Dakine Apex nachempfunden. Der kostet stolze 120 Euro. 
Meine Freundin nutzt das Aldimodell und der hält seid einem Jahr ohne Probleme. Alle Reißverschlüsse funktionieren tadellos, lediglich eine Naht ist mal aufgegangen, da hat dann Mutti die Nähmaschine rausgeholt und gut war. 
Wenn man den nicht jeden Tag für den Weg zur Arbeit nutzt, sondern nur bei den Wochenendtouren, reichen die günstigen Teile schon aus.


----------



## Asko (5. April 2012)

Ich kaufe ja wirklich gerne Sachen beim Discounter, aber wenn  Reißverschlüsse im Spiel sind bin ich ziemlich vorsichtig geworden.

Ich hatte 2 Discounter Jacken und einen Rucksack die ansich noch Top wären aber der Reißverschluss hinüber ist. 
Meinen Eastpack Rucksack der damals 80 oder 90 Mark gekostet hat, ist seit ~15 Jahren im Einsatz. 5 Jahre Schule und seit über 10 Jahren täglich in die Arbeit. 
Der Reißverschluss geht noch wie am ersten Tag. Nur der Stoff am unten am Boden wird langsam dünn, hat sich über die Zeit abgenutzt.


----------



## cytrax (5. April 2012)

FÃ¼r die Arbeit hab ich den Rechten hier. Stoff is halt bissl dÃ¼nner als bei den normalen Bike RucksÃ¤cken aber ansonsten sehr gute QualitÃ¤t, gerade bei den ReiÃverschlÃ¼ssen. http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...Backpack-Rucksack-2011-gepolstert::30008.html







Gibts bei BMO fÃ¼r 40 statt fÃ¼r 70â¬. Oh der blau/schwarze is schon ausverkauft, gut das ich 2 genommen hab  (ein fÃ¼r die Arbeit und ein fÃ¼r Freizeit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntaresH (5. April 2012)

bei Outdoor-Brocker gibts heute einen Osprey Rucksack..sind auch Trinkblasentauglich...für mich eine der besten Firmen was Rucksäcke angeht!


----------



## DerJoe (5. April 2012)

Was aber ganz ordentlich funktioniert, ist der Kettenreiniger von Lidl. 




Kein Wunder. Wenn man sich das Teil genauer anschaut, sieht man den Barbieri Aufdruck.





http://www.barbieripnk.it/chaincleaner12.html
Das ist das Original. 

Ich bin mit der Funktion sehr zufrieden. Das mitgelieferte Öl kann man hingegen vergessen. Sehr dünnflüssig.


----------



## "Joker" (5. April 2012)

Mir hat der Postbote eben die Lidl Shorts gebracht, die laut HP nicht in den Filialen zu haben ist. Der Stoff ist verhältnismäßig dünn, aber für den Sommer wohl brauchbar und die Verarbeitung ist auf den ersten Blick recht ordentlich. Die Innenhose ist gemütlich gepolstert und kurz geschnitten, wohl auch eher für warme Tage konzipiert. Leider ist die Shorts kurz geschnitten und endet daher kurz oberhalb der Knie. 

Ich bin 175 cm groß und wiege ca. 75 kg, gehöre also weder zur großen, noch zur dürren Zielgruppe und mir passt die Hose in Größe M gut. Größe L sieht bestimmt lässiger aus, rutscht dann ggf. aber auch ab und an mal. 

Für den Preis werde ich sie wohl behalten und bin im Sommer etwas farbenfroher unterwegs. 

Grüße, Marco


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (5. April 2012)

Wo gibts denn den Kettenreiniger? Was kost der? Hab das Original hier, lag glaub bei 30 EUR rum...


----------



## DerJoe (5. April 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn den Kettenreiniger? Was kost der? Hab das Original hier, lag glaub bei 30 EUR rum...



Den habe ich gestern bei Lidl in der Filiale gekauft. Als ich vorhin nochmal dort war, waren davon noch reichlich vorhanden. Preis: 4,99... Für das Original. Das ist kein China-Nachbau. Da steht dick und fett "Barbieri" und "made in italy" drauf.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (5. April 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Den habe ich gestern bei Lidl in der Filiale gekauft. Als ich vorhin nochmal dort war, waren davon noch reichlich vorhanden. Preis: 4,99... Für das Original. Das ist kein China-Nachbau. Da steht dick und fett "Barbieri" und "made in italy" drauf.



Ähhhhm, ich bin mal in der Stadt....


----------



## ostallgaeu72 (5. April 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Ich fahr nur Windschatten, sry


 
also immer nur zweiter...


----------



## Hacky 2003 (5. April 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Den habe ich gestern bei Lidl in der Filiale gekauft. Als ich vorhin nochmal dort war, waren davon noch reichlich vorhanden. Preis: 4,99â¬... FÃ¼r das Original. Das ist kein China-Nachbau. Da steht dick und fett "Barbieri" und "made in italy" drauf.



Hallo
Wie ist das mit demKettenreinigungsgerÃ¤t macht das Sinn,habe hier im Forum mal gelesen dass man sene Kette mit so einem GreÃ¤t nicht reinigen soll.FÃ¼r euere Antworten schonmal besten Dank.
GruÃ Hacky


----------



## david99 (5. April 2012)

heute angekommen:

http://www.lidl.de/de/ROCKTRAIL/ROCKTRAIL-Trekking-Rucksack1

trekking ruckack mit 34l für 16,99

etliche taschen innen und außen, regencover im boden, rückenteil gut gepolstert, belüftung mit netz, brust- und hüftgurt einstellbar, fassungsvermögen über gurte einstellbar, etliche befestigungsmöglichkeiten außen für was auch immer...  etikett mit marke "kober" hing dran, nie gehört...

für den preis einwandfrei, werd ihn behalten


----------



## DerJoe (5. April 2012)

Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wie ist das mit demKettenreinigungsgerät macht das Sinn,habe hier im Forum mal gelesen dass man sene Kette mit so einem Greät nicht reinigen soll.Für euere Antworten schonmal besten Dank.
> Gruß Hacky



Wenn ich alles das, was hier mal irgendeiner geschrieben hat, was man nicht machen darf, machen würde... dann dürfte ich nichtmal mehr auf einem Stuhl sitzen und auf mein Ende warten.

Ich fahre jetzt seit über 20 Jahren MTB und mache viele Dinge anders, als sie hier beschrieben werden. Einige behaupten, dass man damit das Fett aus den Zwischenräumen der Nieten und Kettenglieder spülen würde. Wenn das jetzt O-Ring Ketten wären, wie beim Motorrad, dann würde ich denen Recht geben.  Es soll mir mal einer eine tausende Kilometer alte Kette zeigen, wo innen noch Reste vom originalen Kettenfett der Erstschmierung ist.
Das man eine Kette abnehmen kann, diese sogar auskochen kann und schliesslich dann in Fett kochen kann, dürfte vielen hier unbekannt sein, wurde aber Jahrzehnte so gemacht und wird auch heute noch im Geländesport im Motorradbereich so gemacht (wo auch keine O-Ring-Ketten genutzt werden).
Der Dreck muss raus aus der Kette. Feinste Partikel wirken wie Schmirgel und die Kette verschleisst schneller. Aber natürlich muss eine total entfettete Kette danach ausgiebig gefettet/geölt werden. Und zwar mehrfach und es muss über Nacht einziehen können.

Meine Meinung zu diesem Thema. Muss niemand teilen. Kann jeder seine eigene Meinung haben und damit glücklich werden.
Sorry fürs OT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (5. April 2012)

So, war heute auch mal kurz bei LIDL und habe mir die Rucksäcke angesehen.
Was soll ich sagen? 
Für *das* Geld sind die echt mehr als ordentlich. Und ich wage mal die Aussage, daß der schwarze von Dakine stammt (sehr ähnliche Rückenpolster) und der rote von Deuter (dito), ebenso der blaue mit seinem Rückennetz, wobei der evtl. auch von Vaude stammen könnte. 
Mit Regenhülle und einer Unmenge von kleineren und größeren Taschen, dazu auch optisch ganz ansprechend (besonders der schwarze)!


----------



## RollingRolf (5. April 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Und ich wage mal die Aussage, daß der schwarze von Dakine stammt (sehr ähnliche Rückenpolster) und der rote von Deuter (dito), ebenso der blaue mit seinem Rückennetz, wobei der evtl. auch von Vaude stammen könnte.
> !



Ja, ist klar. Ganz bestimmt! So muss es sein! Das hast du messerscharf erkannt, Sherlock! Und als nächstes wagst du die Aussage das hier ist ein umgelabeltes Scott Spark! http://www.lidl.de/de/Endlich-Frueh...ling-26-Hardtail-Mountainbike-18-Gaenge-Icros 

....Mann davon träumst du ja wohl nachts.....


----------



## Promontorium (5. April 2012)

Zu heiß gebadet, Bub? Oder besoffen?

Hast Du die Rucksäcke gesehen respektive in der Hand gehabt? Kennst Du die Rückensysteme der genannten Hersteller genau?
Nein???
Dann zurück in den Keller, Du Hosenkacker!


----------



## DerJoe (5. April 2012)

@Promontorium: Das wird Rob sein. Der bringt hier immer wieder so Scherze mit einem seiner Stunden-/Tages-Accounts. Einfach überlesen und ignorieren.


----------



## Promontorium (5. April 2012)

Ach, einer von der Sorte Dummschwätztroll! Mann, da kann ich echt ausfallend werden! 

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## peh (5. April 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Ach, einer von der Sorte Dummschwätztroll! Mann, da kann ich echt ausfallend werden!


Na ja, ich hätte es nicht per Facepalm ausgedrückt, aber ich finde die Vermutung, Lidl kaufe bei Dakine, Deuter oder Vaude ein, auch arg abwegig. Die lassen sicherlich alle in Bangladesh, Vietnam oder so fertigen. Aber Lidl zahlt weniger und erhält mehr oder weniger erträgliche Kopien, die erheblich geringere Qualität aufweisen als die Originale. Da darfst Du sicher sein.


----------



## ostallgaeu72 (5. April 2012)

Also das Kettenreinigungsgerät finde ich persönlich total überflüssig... Spüliwasser und ein alter Waschlappen oder Pinselreiniger und Waschlappen tun es 1000mal besser. Und ich finde auch dass es dann auch schneller geht.... Das Gerät hatte ich mir vorletztes Jahr mal gekauft und ist auch schon fast solange auf irgendeiner Müllhalde der Republik.... die Flüssigkeit im Gerät war zwar am Ende schwarz, aber die Kette ebenso...


----------



## MirkoR (5. April 2012)

Denkt du wirklich bei RucksÃ¤cken ist es anders wie bei Discount Lebensmitteln?!  Da ist zu 90% das gleiche drin und die 10% rechtfertigen den 6 fachen Preis eines Markenrucksacks in keinster weise..

Hab Ã¼brigens einen Rucksack von Lidl und einen Markenrucksack und wÃ¼rde den von Lidl wieder kaufen! Der fÃ¼r 16,99â¬

lg mirko


----------



## Promontorium (5. April 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Die lassen sicherlich alle in Bangladesh, Vietnam oder so fertigen. Aber Lidl zahlt weniger und erhält mehr oder weniger erträgliche Kopien, die erheblich geringere Qualität aufweisen als die Originale. Da darfst Du sicher sein.



Das habe ich auch nie bezweifelt. 
Deuter läßt seine Rucksäcke schon seit Jahren von einem bestimmten Hersteller in Fernost fertigen, wobei eben einer der jetzt bei Lidl angebotenen einem Deuter mit seinem Airstripes System schon sehr ähnlich sieht.
Der schwarze hingegen gleicht, auch von den Innentaschen her, sehr dem Dakine Nomad. Habe das auf dakine-shop.de mal verglichen! 

Habe selber Rucksäcke von Deuter, Camelbak und Vaude und daher nochmal:
Für den schmalen Betrag sehr zu empfehlen. Punkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (5. April 2012)

den schwarzen ausm lidl hab ich auch da, der geht wieder zurueck... das rueckenteil is mist, einfach n grosses steifes stueck pappe oder was weiss ich mit 2 polstern drauf... kann man in der pfeife rauchen. die mit rueckennetz sind wesentlich tauglicher


----------



## twelvepack (6. April 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> So, war heute auch mal kurz bei LIDL und habe mir die Rucksäcke angesehen.
> Was soll ich sagen?
> Für *das* Geld sind die echt mehr als ordentlich. Und ich wage mal die Aussage, daß der schwarze von Dakine stammt (sehr ähnliche Rückenpolster) und der rote von Deuter (dito), ebenso der blaue mit seinem Rückennetz, wobei der evtl. auch von Vaude stammen könnte.
> Mit Regenhülle und einer Unmenge von kleineren und größeren Taschen, dazu auch optisch ganz ansprechend (besonders der schwarze)!



Ich habe einen dem roten sehr ähnlich sehenden vor glaube ich 2 Jahren für 15 oder 16 Euro gekauft (in blau). Ca. 50 Touren habe ich damit gemacht, die innen liegende Trennung zwischen Hauptfach und kleinerem unteren Fach löst sich langsam ab. Reissverschlüsse noch ok. Mein ähnlich oft genutzter Deuter ist noch völlig ok, und sieht außen auch noch besser aus. War aber auch 4-5 mal so teuer. Also insgesamt hat sich der Lidlsack bezahlt gemacht.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (6. April 2012)

Letztes Jahr wurden die gleichen Lidl Rucksäcke von den genannten Herstellern aus dem Verkehr gezogen wegen Plagatismus. Am 2. Tag gabs die nirgends mehr und alle Werbung wurde online entfernt.


----------



## smart-IN (6. April 2012)

das sich alle so an den rucksäcken aufgeilen... 
fakt ist, dass viele lebensmittel und auch oft die dinge aus den sonderaktionen, aus den selben fabriken stammen, wie die der markenhersteller. gibt genügend fernsehberichte, internetseiten und bücher zu dem thema.
natürlich sind es keine aktuellen modelle, aber ich möchte wetten, dass die maschinen/formen usw., eben nach modellwechsel der markenhersteller, auch mal zur produktion für andere "marken" hergenommen werden. zwar sicher nicht mit den gleichen hochwertigen materialien...


----------



## Reisi0 (6. April 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr wurden die gleichen Lidl Rucksäcke von den genannten Herstellern aus dem Verkehr gezogen wegen Plagatismus. Am 2. Tag gabs die nirgends mehr und alle Werbung wurde online entfernt.


Quelle?
Ich konnte meinen Rucksack letztes Jahr am Samstag noch problemlos umtauschen, somit ist schon mal der zweite Teil deiner Aussage widerlegt.


----------



## peh (6. April 2012)

Reisi0 schrieb:


> Quelle?


Ohne selbst Genaues zu wissen, Google spuckt für "Lidl Rucksack Plagiat" als ersten Treffer einen Fall von 2007 aus:


> Deuter packt Aldi und Lidl in den Rucksack: Gegen billige Rucksack-Plagiate erwirkt Deuter eine Einstweilige Verfügung. Lidl hat klein beigegeben, hier geht es nur noch um die Höhe des Schadensersatzes. Aldi hat bis zum Redaktionsschluss die Einstweilige Verfügung noch nicht anerkannt.


Quelle: http://relax-teamsport.de/media/Sp-29-07.pdf

Das bedeutet aber: Lidl wird einen ähnlichen Fehler schwerlich noch einmal begehen. Je nach Einigung damals würden dann empfindliche Vertragsstrafen fällig, vermute ich.


smart-IN schrieb:


> fakt ist, dass viele lebensmittel und auch oft  die dinge aus den sonderaktionen, aus den selben fabriken stammen, wie  die der markenhersteller. gibt genügend fernsehberichte, internetseiten  und bücher zu dem thema.


Das mit den Fakten ist so eine Sache. Wir kennen alle, auch aus seriösen Medien, die Bilder von toten Außerirdischen und die Wrackteile von Ufos. Das Faktum von der un-/umgelabelten Markenware sehe ich skeptisch. Letzte Zweifel räumt in der Regel ein Geschmackstest aus. Die angesehenen Marken schmecken in der Regel besser. Das gilt für Pasta wie für Milchprodukte, für Wein wie für Konserven. Dieselben Fabriken? Vielleicht. Dieselben Zutaten bzw. Herstellungsprozesse? Eher nicht.

Ich schaue mir die Discounterauslage ja gern immer mal an. Aber die Radkleidung ist nicht vergleichbar mit wertiger Markenradkleidung, die Rucksäcke sind ein Witz gegenüber Vaude, Deuter, Dakine, Crumpler, Camelbak ...

Die aktuellen Rucksäcke lagen in meinem Lidl nicht (mehr). Radshorts waren in L und XL noch da. L habe ich ausgepackt. Meinem Verständnis nach eher XXL, da hätte ein mittelprächtiger Bierbauch reingepasst. Das ist wohl auch die Zielgruppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smart-IN (6. April 2012)

tja - ich arbeite in einer firma, die etwas herstellt. 
zwar keine lebensmittel, aber auch etwas zum "verarbeiten" - dort läuft auch mal aus ein und der selben mischung was raus, was im laden dann entweder sieben euro kostet, aber auch 30 - nur weil dann halt ein markenname draufsteht... 

wie gesagt wird das zeug nicht immer die absolut gleiche qualität haben beim discounter, aber wenn es schon nicht das gleiche ist, wird es oft nah rankommen.
wer ein bisschen kenntnis von einkaufspreisen hat, weis auch, das bei markenartikeln nicht unbedingt der einkaufspreis entsprechend höher sein muss. der ist meist genauso günstig, wie der von der "kopie". 

bei einem geb ich dir recht: die hosen der discounter passen nicht!
wobei die sache mit den größen eh immer schwieriger wird. bei der einen marke passt die angegebene größe - bei der anderen ist sie eine oder mehrere nummern zu klein oder zu groß...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. April 2012)

Ich glaub ich habs hier schon oft gesagt: Die Qualität der Discounter WILL gar nicht die gleiche sein. Das sind Sachen, die genau das wert sind, was sie kosten und einfach die Zielgruppe ansprechen, denen das ausreicht. So einfach ist das. Wer den Anspruch hat, dass die Hosen nach 1,5 Stunden den Ars.. wundreiben, der kauft sie, weil er nur maximal 45 Minuten am Stück fährt. Mein Anspruch an den Rucksack war, dass er ein gebügeltes Hemd an den Arbeitsplatz bringt sowie Socken, Unterwäsche etc.. Dafür reicht mir ein 12,99 Rucksack. Und zwar musste es der große sein, weil im kleinen das Hemd nur gerollt/faltig zu transportieren war. Die Abriebrestigkeit beim Sturz ist mir völlig egal, weil, wenn ich auf dem Arbeitsweg hindotze, dann hat mich ein Auto umgemäht und dann ist auf den Rucksack sowieso geschis... 

Wer was fürs rauhe Gelände sucht, wo er alle 5 Minuten an nem Ast vorbeischrammt, der muss andere Ansprüche an den Rucksack stellen oder lebt halt mit einer begrenzten Haltbarkeit.

Bei der Größe ist sowieso immer Auslegungssache der Hersteller. Gestern hatte ich 2 gleich bezeichnete Jeans an. Einmal Kaufhof Hausmarke mangoon für 39,99. Die passte wie angegossen und eine 99,99 Pierre Cardin (wobei ich auch erst dachte, das wäre eine niedrigpreisige Hose - hab nur auf die Größe geschaut). Und die war deutlich weniger passend!...mit billig und teuer hat das NICHTS zu tun....


----------



## MirkoR (6. April 2012)

Tja so ist dasmit den düften!  Lieg ich richtig?


----------



## Enrgy (6. April 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt seit über 20 Jahren MTB und mache viele Dinge anders, als sie hier beschrieben werden. Einige behaupten, dass man damit das Fett aus den Zwischenräumen der Nieten und Kettenglieder spülen würde. Wenn das jetzt O-Ring Ketten wären, wie beim Motorrad, dann würde ich denen Recht geben.  Es soll mir mal einer eine tausende Kilometer alte Kette zeigen, wo innen noch Reste vom originalen Kettenfett der Erstschmierung ist.
> Das man eine Kette abnehmen kann, diese sogar auskochen kann und schliesslich dann in Fett kochen kann, dürfte vielen hier unbekannt sein, wurde aber Jahrzehnte so gemacht und wird auch heute noch im Geländesport im Motorradbereich so gemacht (wo auch keine O-Ring-Ketten genutzt werden).
> Der Dreck muss raus aus der Kette. Feinste Partikel wirken wie Schmirgel und die Kette verschleisst schneller. Aber natürlich muss eine total entfettete Kette danach ausgiebig gefettet/geölt werden. Und zwar mehrfach und es muss über Nacht einziehen können.




Ja ja, wer durch die Schule des motorisierten Geländesports gegangen ist, kann über vieles hier nur noch lachen.


----------



## palmilein (6. April 2012)

Was ich hier immer wieder aufs Neue erstaunt finde: da kauft man sich die billige Kleidung (Hosen & Trikots usw.), im Wissen, dass es höchstwahrscheinlich mit sehr einfachen Materialien gefertigt wurde und dann ziehen das Leute sofort an, ohne einmal zu waschen!?

Also wenn allein der Geruch schon so penetrant ist, dass es nach giftiger Fertigung riecht, dann sollte doch der gesunde Menschenverstand zumindest gefühlt durch eine Wäsche dem entgegentreten. 
Oder bin ich da mit meinem Nässchen nur so penibel?


----------



## david99 (6. April 2012)

palmilein schrieb:


> Oder bin ich da mit meinem Nässchen nur so penibel?


nein, auch ich wasche ausnahmslos alles bevor ich es anziehe..


----------



## DerJoe (6. April 2012)

Was ich nicht verstehe, warum sich einige vorstellen, sie bekämen immer ein Super-Markenwaren-Schnäppchen bei den Discountern. Warum wird immer der Vergleich zur Markenware gesucht? Wenn ihr nach VW geht und einen Polo bestellt, seit ihr dann enttäuscht, wenn ihr keinen Porsche bekommt?
Wenn ich mir ein Shirt für 8 kaufe, erwarte ich Funktion und Qualität für 8. Und nicht für 80. Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen billig und preiswert. Die eine Sache ist sehr günstig im Vergleich zu gleichwertigen Produkten, die andere Sache ist ihren Preis wert.
Nehmen wir das Shirt für 8. Ist es 10x schlechter als eines für 80? Ich denke nicht. Also ist es seinen Preis wert. Punkt.

Zum Chemie-Geruch. Der kommt oftmals gar nicht von den Materialien. Das ist die chemische Keule, welche in die Überseecontainer gefüllt wird, damit keine Tierchen in die Ziel-Länder kommen, die dort nichts zu suchen haben. Wer schon mal interkontinental gereist ist, kennt die Fragen, ob man irgendwelche Nahrungsmittel oder andere Sachen mitbringt, die eine Gefahr für die dortige Fauna und Flora sein könnte.
Markenware hängt oftmals noch in den Geschäften oder Lagern und lüftet dort aus. Die Billigware kommt direkt von der Palette auf den Wühltisch.
Als Vergleich: Wenn ihr nächstes Mal Sportschuhe kaufen geht, lasst euch mal ein neues Paar aus dem Lager bringen. Im Karton. Wenn ihr den aufmacht, riecht es genauso. Deswegen sollte möglichst alles vor dem ersten Anziehen gewaschen werden.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. April 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Deswegen sollte möglichst alles vor dem ersten Anziehen gewaschen werden.


Und danach auch......

Sonst unterschreibe ich Deine Aussage/Auffassung komplett.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (6. April 2012)

Reisi0 schrieb:


> Quelle?
> Ich konnte meinen Rucksack letztes Jahr am Samstag noch problemlos umtauschen, somit ist schon mal der zweite Teil deiner Aussage widerlegt.



Ich hab nichts anderes zu tun als Sachen zu erfinden wegen einem Scheissdrecksrucksack. Du hast Recht.... 

Evtl. mal die Threads des letzten Jahres raussuchen, da war das gleiche Gegacker wegen den Rucksäcken.

Fakt ist sie wurden aus dem Verkehr gezogen, Fakt ist das zig Forenuser mit schmunzeln darüber berichteten, dass sie die echten nicht von den Nachbauten unterscheiden konnten. Fakt ist auch es sind keine gelabelten Markenrucksäcke wie etwa "Müller Joghurt" als "Aldi Fruchtbecher" etc.


----------



## mäcpomm (6. April 2012)

...Sportschuhe auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastelbasti (6. April 2012)

Soll das jetzt heißen, dass Vaude gar keine Rucksäcke für 14,99 bei Lidl verkauft?! Schade! Ich wollte schon 10 Stück kaufenn und die dann für 80 Euro das Stück auf eBay verkaufen.


----------



## Enrgy (6. April 2012)

wenn die rucksäcke wieder so schnell ausverkauft sind oder gar wg. plagiatsvorwürfen zurückgezogen werden müssen, kann man davon ausgehen, daß man die in der bucht gut über ek los wird.
vor 8 jahren gabs bei beiden discountern mal kleine bike-trinkrucksäcke im camelbag stil, die wurden danach auch für teuer geld in der bucht ersteigert.


----------



## Bastelbasti (6. April 2012)

...jeden Tag steht ein Doofer auf und meldet sich bei eBay an...


----------



## Enrgy (6. April 2012)

Jetzt ist es amtlich, warum die Klamotten so seltsame Passformen haben...ups, und ich passe voll ins Raster


----------



## bobons (6. April 2012)

Taugen eigentlich die Fahrrad-Packtaschen von Aldi etwas? Stabil sehen sie ja aus, aber ob es sich lohnt dafür einen Gepäckträger zu montieren? Für 9,99 Euro bekommt man bei den Markenherstellern gerade mal die Regenhülle (die bei den Aldi-Teilen dabei ist wie es aussah).

Apropos Markenware: Bei meiner Vaude Gravit Shorts rubbelt sich nach 20 Stunden Tragen bereits das Material auf (Knötchenbildung). Keine Stürze, kein Gebüsch, nur Kontakt mit dem Sattel.
Und das bei einer kurzen Hose für über 100 Euro. Ich glaube manche Hersteller versuchen inzwischen über überhöhte Preise Qualität zu suggerieren...


----------



## 4mate (6. April 2012)

Bei Vaude reklamieren. Das darf nicht sein und sie erfahren davon nur von den Kunden.


----------



## bobons (6. April 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Bei Vaude reklamieren. Das darf nicht sein und sie erfahren davon nur von den Kunden.



Schon klar, mache ich natürlich auch.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (6. April 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Schon klar, mache ich natürlich auch.



Bei meiner Vaude Hose war sogar nach 10h ebbe. Das Sitzpolster ist eh sowas von lächerlich, dass ich nur einmal eine Vaude Hose in meinem Leben gekauft habe.

Das beste von Vaude ist die Racelight Satteltasche


----------



## Manolo110 (9. April 2012)

Hallo habe auch vor mir ein paar Sachen günstig zu kaufen.

Und wollte mal fragen ob jemand Erfahrungen mit CRIVIT Herren Funktionsshirts hat? (http://www.lidl.de/de/Sportbekleidung/CRIVIT-Herren-Funktionsshirt4)
Taugen die was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palmilein (9. April 2012)

Manolo110 schrieb:


> Hallo habe auch vor mir ein paar Sachen günstig zu kaufen.
> 
> Und wollte mal fragen ob jemand Erfahrungen mit CRIVIT Herren Funktionsshirts hat? (http://www.lidl.de/de/Sportbekleidung/CRIVIT-Herren-Funktionsshirt4)
> Taugen die was?


Einfach mal die Mühe machen und kurz lesen was nur EINE Seite zuvor geschrieben steht:



			
				DerJoe schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich nicht verstehe, warum sich einige vorstellen, sie bekämen immer ein Super-Markenwaren-Schnäppchen bei den Discountern. Warum wird immer der Vergleich zur Markenware gesucht? Wenn ihr nach VW geht und einen Polo bestellt, seit ihr dann enttäuscht, wenn ihr keinen Porsche bekommt?
> Wenn ich mir ein Shirt für 8 kaufe, erwarte ich Funktion und Qualität für 8. Und nicht für 80. Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen billig und preiswert. Die eine Sache ist sehr günstig im Vergleich zu gleichwertigen Produkten, die andere Sache ist ihren Preis wert.
> Nehmen wir das Shirt für 8. Ist es 10x schlechter als eines für 80? Ich denke nicht. Also ist es seinen Preis wert. Punkt.


----------



## Manolo110 (10. April 2012)

Hast mich wohl falsch verstanden, hatte ich irgendwo geschrieben das ich von einer super Markenqualität ausgehe?

Wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob jemand mit den Shirts Erfahrungen gesammelt hat, da ich am überlegen bin mir eins davon zu kaufen.


----------



## Tortek82 (10. April 2012)

Guten Tag.
Also ich hatte mir auch mal so ein Shirt von Lidl geholt.
Ich finde das gar nicht schlecht. Funktioniert prima. 
Auch nach mehreren Malen waschens fällt es nicht auseinander.
Sitz auch gut und verrutscht nicht.


----------



## killa187 (10. April 2012)

Manolo110 schrieb:


> Hast mich wohl falsch verstanden, hatte ich irgendwo geschrieben das ich von einer super Markenqualität ausgehe?
> 
> Wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob jemand mit den Shirts Erfahrungen gesammelt hat, da ich am überlegen bin mir eins davon zu kaufen.



Hab mir davon 1 mit Aermeln und 2 ohne Aermel geholt. Sind halt ziemlich eng (kompressionsshirts) aber ohne unbequem zusein, ich persoenlich wuerd mir noch mehr holen. Frauchen gefaellts auch ;-)


----------



## monteverde (10. April 2012)

@Manolo110
Besitze eines ohne Ärmel, und eine Hose ohne Sitzpolster, die eigentlich zum Wandern bestimmt ist. Naja schön warm und hat auch etwas Kompression.
Die zum Wandern vorgesehene trage ich unter der normalen Radhose mit Sitzpolster.
Der Gesamteindruck ist gut und brauchbar, kenne aber keine mit diesen vergleichbare Klamotten.


----------



## Shimanokinsky (10. April 2012)

Ich hab mir vor 4 Wochen oder so Kurzhandschuhe bei Lidl gekauft. Billig waren die ja. Aber leider stinken die nach merhmaligem Waschen immer noch irgendwie nach Erdöl. Außerdem geht die Naht auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monteverde (10. April 2012)

@Shimanokinsky, manche Klamotten tun wirklich im Neuzustand merkwürdig riechen.
Darum vor dem Tragen WASCHEN. Mach ich mit Handschuhen aber nie.
Aldi-Süd hatte die letzten Jahre immer gute Handschuhe mit Geleinlagen
die von Lidl sahen mir eher lappig und wenig passgenau aus.

Genauso diese anderen Billig-Sportschuhe von den Discount-Märkten.
Nach einiger Tragezeit ist die Einlegesohle durchgelaufen und der  Rostförmige Waben-Unterbau bricht nach und nach ein. Die sollten wenigstens mal ein Muster vom Aufbau dieser Schuhe auf der Verpackung abbbilden. Den dann weis ich  was da unter meinen Fußsohlen langsam zusammenkracht, bzw. verformt.


----------



## ogni (10. April 2012)

Wusste nicht wohin sonst damit, 

im Netto (Durlach bei Karlsruhe) gibt es Standpumpen aus Alu für 3,99 (http://www.netto-online.de/5577.ohtm/7937/Auto-Fahrrad), Tacho habe ich vergeblich gesucht und Schloss/Beleuchtung interessieren mich nicht. 

Steht nur drauf hergestellt für www.si-zweirad.de

Gruß


----------



## maddin2306 (12. April 2012)

Also ich habe ne lange und ne 3/4 Radhose von Lidl. Für den gelegentlichen Einsatz sind sie schon ok. Auch das Sitzpolster ist nicht übel. Aber bei nem Preis von 7,99 oder 8,99 darf man natürlich nicht die Qualität einer 50,-Hose erwarten.
Hab mir auch ne bike-Regenjacke von Lidl geholt, da die eh mehr im Schrank liegt als getragen wird. Da sind 14,99 genug. Und meine Schöffel-Funktions-Outdoorjacke will ich zum biken nicht unbedingt anziehen.
Die Lidl-MTB-Handschuhe habe ich noch nicht getestet - Bericht folgt...


----------



## sydney122 (20. April 2012)

Ich finde die Textilien von Lidl und allgemein von den Discountern echt nicht schlecht. Sie sind preiswert, aber besitzen auch eine gewisse Qualität.
Gruß


----------



## "Joker" (20. April 2012)

[quote="Joker";9376238]Mir hat der Postbote eben die Lidl Shorts gebracht, die laut HP nicht in den Filialen zu haben ist. Der Stoff ist verhältnismäßig dünn, aber für den Sommer wohl brauchbar und die Verarbeitung ist auf den ersten Blick recht ordentlich. Die Innenhose ist gemütlich gepolstert und kurz geschnitten, wohl auch eher für warme Tage konzipiert. Leider ist die Shorts kurz geschnitten und endet daher kurz oberhalb der Knie. 

Ich bin 175 cm groß und wiege ca. 75 kg, gehöre also weder zur großen, noch zur dürren Zielgruppe und mir passt die Hose in Größe M gut. Größe L sieht bestimmt lässiger aus, rutscht dann ggf. aber auch ab und an mal. 

Für den Preis werde ich sie wohl behalten und bin im Sommer etwas farbenfroher unterwegs. 

Grüße, Marco[/quote]

Ich muss meinen Bericht leider korrigieren und darauf hinweisen, dass nach zweimaligem Tragen und anschließendem Waschen der Stoff im Bereich der Nähte am Bein bei meinem Exemplar regelrecht gerissen ist. Ich werde die Hose daher zurück schicken müssen und habe mir bereits teureren Ersatz besorgt. 

Meine Lidl Funktionsshirts trage ich schon lange und gerne, aber diese Hose war wohl ein flop...

Grüße, Marco


----------



## eddy 1 (20. April 2012)

Qualität finde ich für den Preis sehr gut!
Die passform eher bescheiden 
Da ist tchibo besser


----------



## DerJoe (21. April 2012)

Ich wollte ein Paar Langfingerhandschuhe haben. Habe damit echt gewartet und mir die, die in den letzten Monaten bei Lidl und Co. angeboten wurden, immer genau angeschaut.
Erstmal sagte mir diese dicke Innenhandpolsterung nie zu (sollten sowas wie Gelpads darstellen). Zum anderen waren die mir immer zu warm und die Passform war zumindestens für meine Hände mehr als bescheiden. 
Ich habe mir jetzt welche aus dem Motocross-/Enduro-Sport besorgt. Von Acerbis. Da meine Wurzeln im Motorradbereich liegen, kenne ich die Marke schon seit Jahrzehnten. Und obwohl der Preis von fast 30 nicht gerade niedrig ist, habe ich es nicht bereut.





Gummierung an der Innenseite der Zeigefinger- und Mittelfingerkuppen, um mehr Grip an den Bremshebeln zu haben; verstärkte Oberhand gegen das dornige Gestrüpp; keine Gelpads, dafür Gummierung in der Innenhand, und vor allem: Es kommt Luft durch das Gewebe. Selbst beim lockeren Rollen. 
Daher mein Tipp, was Handschuhe angeht: In den sauren Apfel beissen und sich Marke besorgen. 

Kleines Feedback der Sachen von 2011/2012:
Penny 2012: 
Radunterhose -> Polster zu klein für jemanden, der einen 15cm Sattel braucht. Nähte halten auch nach vielen Wäschen.
Radhose Lycra, schwarz -> Polster einfach, wer nicht zu empfindlich ist, kann sowas tragen. Nähte halten. Reflektierende Beschriftung an den Seiten löst sich langsam auf.

Aldi Süd 2012:
Radshirt blau -> weit geschnitten, gut verarbeitet, hält
Radhose schwarz -> recht kurz an den Beinen, dickstes Polster bisher von den Discountern, für mittelempfindliche Naturen noch zu tragen.
Fahrradbrille -> erstaunlich kratzfest für 2.49

Lidl 2012:
Regenjacke schwarz -> super dicht, allerdings in beide Richtungen. Reissverschlüsse ziehen manchmal den Stoff mit rein. Etwas nervig.

Lidl Herbst 2011:
Kompressionsshirt -> sehr gut, in jeder Hinsicht
Radshirt, langer Arm -> recht weit geschnitten. Hat bei mir bestimmt schon mehr als 50x die Waschmaschine gesehen. Keinerlei Verschleisserscheinungen.

C&A:
Nutze diverse Laufshirts von denen als Radshirt. Stets recht weiter Schnitt, sehr gute Verarbeitung für den Preis.
Habe noch aus den 1990ern eine lange Träger-Radhose von C&A, seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr im Programm. Dünnes Polster, aber mit Kevlar-Verstärkung an den Sturzzonen. Habe damals 169 DM dafür bezahlt. Nach über 20 Jahren löst sie sich jetzt langsam auf.

Decathlon:
Preislich über den Discountern, aber die Radhosen haben bei den besseren Modellen sehr gute Polster. Meine Favoriten. Halten auch nach jahrelanger Benutzung in jeder Hinsicht.

Fazit: Insgesamt zufrieden, wenn man Preis/Leistung betrachtet. Ausreisser gibt es immer wieder. Sowohl im positiven, wie auch im negativen Sinne. Bei manchen Dingen lohnt sich allerdings der kritische Griff zur Markenware. Aber auch dort muss man sich genau ansehen, was man bekommt.


----------



## Jimi-Gonzalez (29. April 2012)

Wer nicht möchte, dass seine Freundin auf Sex-Filmchen erscheint, sollte sie nicht zu Aldi lassen! 

*"Aldi-Filialleiter filmten heimlich Kundinnen"*

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/unternehmen/0,1518,830372,00.html


----------



## 4mate (29. April 2012)

Jimi-Gonzalez schrieb:


> Wer nicht möchte, dass seine Freundin auf Sex-Filmchen erscheint, sollte sie nicht zu Aldi lassen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geht klar, Bastelbasti


----------



## Jimi-Gonzalez (29. April 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Geht klar, Bastelbasti



Hallo Mods! Da ist einer aus dem KTWR ausgebüchst! Bitte mal wieder einfangen und wegschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. April 2012)

und was hat Dein sinnentleerter Beitrag mit Kleidung von Aldi zu tun?  - eben...ganz ruhig bleiben. Oder probierst Du die Unterwäsche direkt am Wühltisch an? 

...ist wahrscheinlich das "Sommerloch", weils die nächsten Bikeklamotten erst wieder im Herbst gibt


----------



## BejayMTB (30. April 2012)

Hat noch jemand den roten kleinen Rucksack gekauft und findet ihn nicht gut? Würde ich abnehmen und sogar was dafür bezahlen.


----------



## MucPaul (30. April 2012)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Qualität finde ich für den Preis sehr gut!
> Die passform eher bescheiden
> Da ist tchibo besser



Einspruch, Euer Ehren.

Tchibo ist der letzte Mist. Ich habe da die letzten Jahre alles mögliche gekauft, weil es preisgünstig war und gut aussah. Alles mögliche...
Vonwegen!!

Die Radhose hat genau 4 Wochen gehalten, dann ist der Stoff auseinander -> Tonne 

Haus-Anzug, nach 6 Monaten habe alle Seiten gepillt, Gummizug gerissen (porös), Reissverschlüße defekt. 

Laufanzug: nach 1 Jahre alles gepillt, Reissverschlüße defekt -> zum Schneider. Totalschaden.
Radlerjacke: gut! ist luftdicht nach vorne. In beide Richtungen. 

Elektronische Teeuhr: Magnet nach 8 Wochen abgerissen. Hing nur am Schrank die ganze Zeit. Fiel runter, zerplatzt in 10 Teile. -> Tonne 

Mechanische Teeuhr: Nach 3 Monaten ist das Uhrwerk ausgeleiert -> Tonne

Radlhandschuhe. Habe ich noch, aber die Velcro-Lasche ist nach 6 Monaten abgerissen. 

Sofa-Velour-Überdecke: hat 2 Jahre gehalten. Erstes mal waschen: Total verfärbt, die Nähte haben sich gelöst, weil das Synthetik-Velour in der Sonne wohl krümmelig wurde. -> im Keller zum Abdecken von Kartoffeln 

Wie es so ist. Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal. 
Preiswert muss man kaufen, nicht billig.

Und Tchibo ist überteuerter Billig-Mist aus China (disclaimer: rein private Meinung).


----------



## Micha-L (30. April 2012)

Die MTB Hose vom Lidl dieses Jahr ist mal ein Reinfall.

Nicht nur das sie arg kurz geshcnitten ist, nein, sie ist auch nach der ersten kurzen Ausfahrt (Gute 1std, ca 20km) schon an der Naht aufgegangen....


----------



## Promontorium (30. April 2012)

Die es in blau, schwarz und grün gab?


----------



## maddin2306 (30. April 2012)

Gut, dass unsere in falschen Größen geliefert wurden. Muss man auch erst mal schaffen, die eine zu groß und die andere zu klein zu liefern.


----------



## Micha-L (30. April 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Die es in blau, schwarz und grün gab?



Die aus dem Onlineshop. Die "MTB" Hose nicht die "Radhose"


----------



## DerJoe (1. Mai 2012)

Sowas kauft man nicht online bei Lidl, sondern vor Ort bei Kik.
Eine kurze Baggy-Pant gibts da für 3-5 und die dann einfach über die normale Radhose drüberziehen.

Ob die von Kik halten? Auf jeden Fall länger als ein fettiger Burger und die mit Eiswürfeln verwässerte Cola von McDoof. Kostet das Selbe und macht nur für 10 Minuten satt.


----------



## bobons (2. Mai 2012)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Die MTB Hose vom Lidl dieses Jahr ist mal ein Reinfall.
> 
> Nicht nur das sie arg kurz geshcnitten ist, nein, sie ist auch nach der ersten kurzen Ausfahrt (Gute 1std, ca 20km) schon an der Naht aufgegangen....



Die Blaue ist bei mir ebenfalls nach 2 Stunden kaputt, heute zum zweiten Mal angehabt. Die Schwarze (mit der grünen Beintasche) sieht nach 30 Stunden Radeln noch aus wie neu...
Die Blaue ist übrigens etwas enger geschnitten als die Schwarze, diese hält nur durch Willenskraft. 

Ich muss doch mal das Geld für Platzangst oder Endura investieren, vielleicht halten die mehr aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (2. Mai 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Die Blaue ist bei mir ebenfalls nach 2 Stunden kaputt, heute zum zweiten Mal angehabt. Die Schwarze (mit der grünen Beintasche) sieht nach 30 Stunden Radeln noch aus wie neu...
> Die Blaue ist übrigens etwas enger geschnitten als die Schwarze,...



Eigentlich eigenartig, da die schwarze im Grunde wie die Blaue ist, nur halt die Farben anders. Komisch das!


----------



## Micha-L (2. Mai 2012)

Meine war Schwarz mit Grün. Generell habe ich den Eindruck die LIDL Sachen sind den ALDI Sachen qualitativ sehr unterlegen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Mai 2012)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Meine war Schwarz mit Grün. Generell habe ich den Eindruck die LIDL Sachen sind den ALDI Sachen qualitativ sehr unterlegen.


 
Yepp - außer bei der Unterwäsche.....die geht schon eher bei LIDL.


----------



## mcbreit (9. Mai 2012)

Ich habe gerade meine Hose vom Aldi bekommen und mein erster Eindruck ist recht gut. tipp Lidl Gutscheincode fotos


----------



## bobons (16. Mai 2012)

Karlossa schrieb:


> Der erste Eindruck ist immer ganz gut.
> Aber warte mal ab, wenn Du sie ein paar mal gewaschen hast...
> Ich habe damals an einer Hose von Feinkost Albrecht genau 5 Wochen Spaß gehabt.
> Nach ein paar Wäschen konnte man der Hose neue Farbe hinzufügen und sie einem Kleinkind schenken. Ich würde da lieber auf Seite wie *Dreck entfernt* nach Kleidung suchen.
> Qualität hat zwar ihren Preis aber dafür hat man länger was davon.



#}\$$~+!-Spammer. In jedem Beitrag Links zu Schrottseiten.

Recht hat es trotzdem: Ich habe meine Aldi-Hose nach einem mal Tragen geschrottet. Stoff hinten aufgerieben und Nähte zerfetzt.
Am Sattel sollte es nicht liegen: Andere Hosen leben schon mindestens 15 Monate mit diesem Sattel (so alt ist der Sattel).


----------



## SilverWolf (18. Mai 2012)

Steht  doch - Trekking  Rad.Ironie  fehl  am  Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (18. Mai 2012)

Wacken2012 schrieb:


> Ach so, ein Trek!



Einfach ignorieren


----------



## Dreamworks (18. Mai 2012)

Hatte von Aldi ne Radhose mit Polster und kann sagen das es einfach nur schrott ist...im vergleich zu Sugoi etc. geb ich da lieber deutlich mehr aus.


----------



## SilverWolf (18. Mai 2012)

Wacken2012 schrieb:


> Ach so, ein Trek!




 - Ach  so,  ein  Dreck!


----------



## Deleted140621 (18. Mai 2012)

Die Einweg Socken bei ALDI 2012 wie immer Top !


----------



## Marcus_xXx (19. Mai 2012)

Weiß jemand ob da mal iwas bei aldi nord kommt in der nächsten zeit?


----------



## peh (19. Mai 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob da mal iwas bei aldi nord kommt in der nächsten zeit?


Ab Montag Schläuche und Gepäcktaschen.


----------



## TRAXXIANER (19. Mai 2012)

Also ich hab während meiner Rennradzeit eine Hose von Protective und eine von Aldi gehabt, und ich muss sagen, dass ich kaum einen Unterschied bemerkt habe, außer dass bei Aldi das Sitzpolster besser war...
Ich hatte auch die Winterkleidung, mit der war ich auch sehr zufrieden, bin damit auch an Weihnachten bei strömendem Regen und knapp über 0° Rennrad gefahren (fährt sich übrigens lustig mit 20 Jahre alten Slicks)
Ich würde das jederzeit wieder kaufen, vor allem für den Preis ist das Top!
Mfg Max


----------



## karl_arsch (19. Mai 2012)

LIDL MTB-Shorts


Ich hab auch die schwarze und die blaue und kann das aber grad nur teilweise bestätigen.

Definitiv sind es unterschiedliche Hosen, nicht nur anders geschnitten.
Die blaue hat 2 normale Hosentaschen und die Schwarze nur eine Seitentasche rechts.
Die blaue ist finde ich auch ein wenig enger geschnitten.

Die blaue hatte ich nur einmal so in der Freizeit an, die schwarze jedoch schon mindestens 20 mal beim radeln und mindestens 200km Strecke.
Ich fahren aber auch ohne die gepolsterte Innenhose.

Man erkennt aber auch leider, dass die Nähte langsam auseinander gehen. Vor allem im Schritt die Nähte.
ABER
Noch hält sie.
Nicht wie andere geschrieben haben schon nach einer Ausfahrt und 20km fürn Arsch...


----------



## Asko (19. Mai 2012)

Ich hab die schwarze mit grünen Nähten, die is bisher Top.
Hat aber auch erst ~10 Ausfahrten hinter sich.

Hab mir vor 2 Monaten oder so die gepolsterten Unterhose vom Lidl gekauft und war anfangs sehr begeistert.
Leider verreckt man in den Teil aber wenns wärmer als 20° ist.


----------



## mäcpomm (27. Mai 2012)

Kann jemand bitte was zum CRIVIT Herren Funktionsshirt schreiben?
Funktioniert es dem Preis entsprechend oder eher gar nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (27. Mai 2012)

Das funktioniert sogar sehr gut. Kannst du mittels SuFu hier in dem Thread auch öfters lesen. Die Funktionswäsche von Lidl ist so ziemlich das Beste, was die an Radbekleidung anbieten. Lidl hat echt viel Mist im Programm, aber die Funktionswäsche ist ein Highlight.
Habe das Teil ohne Ärmel fast den ganzen Winter durch getragen. Transportiert den Schweiss wunderbar von der Haut weg; bleibt formstabil, auch nach sehr vielen Wäschen; ist nahtlos gefertigt.


----------



## mäcpomm (27. Mai 2012)

Kurzärmlig und langärmilig habe ich und bin auch zufrieden.
Danke, dann bestelle ich mir mal ein, zwei Stück.


----------



## Promontorium (27. Mai 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Kurzärmlig und langärmilig habe ich und bin auch zufrieden.
> Danke, dann bestelle ich mir mal ein, zwei Stück.




Muß man das verstehen?

BTW: Sind top!


----------



## mäcpomm (27. Mai 2012)

Was gibt es da nicht zu verstehen?

Ich schreibe mit kurz und lang bin ich zufrieden. Ärmellos bat ich um Bewertung.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Mai 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Muß man das verstehen?


 
 Na ein bissl "verwirrend" war die Antwort schon - da musste man ja
auf´s kleinste Detail achten.....

Aber zum Thema - ja die Crivit-Sachen sind ihr Geld wert! Punkt!


----------



## Promontorium (27. Mai 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Was gibt es da nicht zu verstehen?
> 
> Ich schreibe mit kurz und lang bin ich zufrieden. Ärmellos bat ich um Bewertung.




Naja, wenn die beiden anderen doch gut sind, also auch die Ärmel (um mal ganz spitzfindig zu sein), dann ist das Shirt doch ohne Ärmel nicht schlechter!

Aber das soll jetzt kein Streit-Thread werden!


----------



## mäcpomm (27. Mai 2012)

Mir ist bei LIDL mit Crivit folgendes passiert.
Im Winter habe ich drei verschieden Farben vom Skihemd gekauft. Nach dem ich ein Hemd anprobiert habe und für gut befand habe ich alle Hemden ausgepackt und gewaschen in den Schrank gelegt.
Nach ein paar Wochen zog ich Hemd 2 an und stellte fest, daß es viel zu groß und völlig anders gearbeitet ist wie das Anprobierte. Kassenzettel hatte ich nicht mehr und die Verpackung war ebenfalls im Müll.
Hier handelte es sich um Artikel aus einem Angebot welche himmelweite Unterschiede hatten. 
Ich hoffe das reicht zur Erklärung.


----------



## bobons (27. Mai 2012)

Siehe dazu auch die Seite vorher: die MTB-Shorts, die es bei Lidl gab, fielen auch in schwarz und blau komplett unterschiedlich aus, was die Größe angeht.


----------



## Markdierk (27. Mai 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Sowas kauft man nicht online bei Lidl, sondern vor Ort bei Kik.
> Eine kurze Baggy-Pant gibts da für 3-5 und die dann einfach über die normale Radhose drüberziehen.
> 
> Ob die von Kik halten? Auf jeden Fall länger als ein fettiger Burger und die mit Eiswürfeln verwässerte Cola von McDoof. Kostet das Selbe und macht nur für 10 Minuten satt.



Unglaublich gute und scharfsinnine Argumentation.

Eigenartig, dass mögliche Fairness kein Argument in der Kaufentscheidung Vieler sind.

(Um dem ein oder andren zuvor zu kommen: Ich sage nicht, dass das teure Zeug automatisch fair hergestellt wurde)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucus (27. Mai 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Kann jemand bitte was zum CRIVIT Herren Funktionsshirt schreiben?
> Funktioniert es dem Preis entsprechend oder eher gar nicht?



Das Funktionsshirt kenne ich. Und ich muss sagen, es entspricht voll und gans seinem Preis. Um es kurz zu machen...es ist billigste Funktionsfaser vom Stand von 1980. Tu dir selber einen großen Gefallen und kauf dir was anständiges von Craft. Diese Möchtegern-Shirts aus dem Supermarkt taugen leider NULL! 

P.S. Ok, um mal kurz in die Eisdiele zu rollen, sollten die ausreichen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Mai 2012)

Lucus schrieb:


> P.S. Ok, um mal kurz in die Eisdiele zu rollen, sollten die ausreichen.


 
 
Schön, wenn Du Deine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht hast & 
hier posten möchtest! 
Leute bei denen die Sachen aber offensichtlich
funktionieren bzw. die vielleicht einfach ein anderes Empfinden als Du
haben generell als "Eisdielenfahrer" abzustempeln - 
ist einfach nur :kotz:

Ich bin so manche Saison Sommer & Winter mit dieser Crivit Unterwäsche gefahren - und mir hat es bislang immer getaugt. 
Nicht nur bis zur Eisdiele. 

Man kann natürlich auch die teuren Markensachen kaufen.....
dann frage ich mich allerdings, warum man in diesen Thread geht...

Ach ja - um andere madig zu machen und plumpe Sprüche abzugeben natürlich....


----------



## Lucus (27. Mai 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Schön, wenn Du Deine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht hast &
> hier posten möchtest!
> Leute bei denen die Sachen aber offensichtlich
> funktionieren bzw. die vielleicht einfach ein anderes Empfinden als Du
> ...



Arbeitet dein Mutter bei Lidl an der Kasse? Oder warum reagierst du hier wie ne Diva? Ich meine, es wird hier auch ein nicht so guter Erfahrungsbericht erlaubt sein, ohne von dir angemacht zu werden. Wir leben hier schließlich in einem freien Land und nicht in Aserbadschan.


----------



## mäcpomm (27. Mai 2012)

Kein Thema. Ich kenne diese Kommentare und kann sie verkraften.

Eine dÃ¤mlich Frage vor dem Start eines Volklaufes ob meine Schuhe vom Aldi wÃ¤ren muÃte ich verneinen. Sie sind von LIDL. Ein superleichter Racer ohne jeden Firlefanz fÃ¼r 12,99â¬ 
Als der Typ mich bei der Siegerehrung auf dem Treppchen gesehen hatte wurde sas Schuhthema im anschlieÃenden GesprÃ¤ch leider nicht mehr Thema.
Nur nebenbei. Ich laufe (lief) auch Markenschuhe..... z.T. fÃ¼r 150,-â¬ pro Paar.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Mai 2012)

Lucus schrieb:


> Arbeitet dein Mutter bei Lidl an der Kasse? Oder warum reagierst du hier wie ne Diva? Ich meine, es wird hier auch ein nicht so guter Erfahrungsbericht erlaubt sein, ohne von dir angemacht zu werden. Wir leben hier schließlich in einem freien Land und nicht in Aserbadschan.


 

Angemacht hast Du hier ja wohl - und nein, ich habe keine Verwandtschaft bei den Discountern und arbeite auch nicht selbst da!

Was Deine Meinungsfreiheit betrifft - von mir aus kannst Du sagen:
"Das Zeug ist in meinen Augen der letzte Scheiß".
Würde mich nicht interessieren - aber wenn Du persönlich, also nicht mehr objektiv, bist oder wirst - 
musst halt auch damit leben "angekackt" zu werden. 
Mir passt es jedenfalls nicht, mich in der Rubrik "Eisdielenfahrer" wieder zu finden, nur weil ich mit den Sachen positive Erfahrungen gemacht habe. 
Und übrigens die "Diva" war schon wieder unter aller.....ach geschenkt!
In Aserbaidschan sind wir nicht - da würden wir wegen der Ölvorräte auch nicht über Discounter-Ware reden müssen....

Nichts für Ungut - vielleicht hast Du es ja auch gar nicht persönlich gemeint - 
sondern es nur so ausdrücken wollen, dass es Deiner Meinung nach eben für kurze Touren o.k. ist .... 
in dem Falle.... einfach Schwamm drüber...

@Jörg - top! Glückwunsch - zum Treppchen + zur Schuhwahl.....


----------



## DerJoe (27. Mai 2012)

Das Kleidung unterschiedlich ausfällt, ist vollkommen normal. Die eine Näherin näht knapp eingefasst, die andere näht etwas weiter eingefasst. Ich habe sehr lange im Einzelhandel (Motorradzubehör) gearbeitet. Probierte ein Kunde eine Lederjacke an, und war die nicht 100% passend z.B. bei der Ärmellänge , gab ich ihm das selbe Modell in der selben Grösse nochmal. Und die zweite oder dritte passte dann vielleicht wunderbar.
Auch das unterschiedliche Farben vollkommen anders sind ist normal. Ist eine andere Produktionslinie, wird evtl. sogar ganz woanders hergestellt. Auch das Thema Outsourcing da nicht ganz unwichtig.
Und dabei ist es vollkommen egal, wo der Herstellungsort ist. Ob in Europa oder Asien. Solange Menschen an einem Herstellungsprozess beteiligt sind, wird es immer Normabweichungen geben.

Zum Thema Fairer Handel mache ich jetzt mal eine ganz provokante, unpopuläre, politsch unkorrekte aber ehrliche Aussage:
Wenn andere ihre Zeit, Kraft, Geld in solche Projekte investieren wollen, finde ich das gut. Aber ich kann mich nicht um jeden Mist kümmern und ich habe schon vor langer Zeit aufgehört in Vulkane zu spucken, in der Hoffnung, dass sie dadurch erlöschen. Ich kümmere mich um mein Leben. Egoistisch? Unsozial? Mag sein. Genauso egoistisch und unsozial wie der motorisierte Individualverkehr, Massentourismus oder die Ausdrucksweise mancher Leute hier im IBC. Muss ich auch mit leben, kann ich auch nicht ändern. 
Übrigens: Auch für die Herstellung eines fair produzierten T-Shirts benötigt man rund 2000 Liter Wasser. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtuelles_Wasser
Ist das fair gegenüber den Menschen, die Durst leiden? Kann sich doch jeder selbst ein kleines Grundstück kaufen, dort Flachs anbauen, aus dem Flachs Leinen fmachen und sich daraus die Kleidung selbst fertigen. Das wäre ökologisch richtig. Nur würden dann die fair und unfair bezahlten Arbeiter in den Schwellenländer verhungert, weil sie arbeitslos sind.
Man kann sich alles drehen, wie man will. Darum lasst mich meine Produkte und Sachen so kaufen, wie ich es will und kümmert euch um euren eigenen Mist. 

Sorry fürs OT. Musste das einfach mal loswerden. Ich bin es nämlich leid, dass in diesem Thread alle 2,5 Seiten so ein Oberkluger auftaucht und meint, er hätte das ökologische Wissen mit dem Schaumlöffel gegessen und würde hier was Neues erzählen. Mir ist klar, dass ich mit meiner Ehrlichkeit oft anstosse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucus (27. Mai 2012)

mÃ¤cpomm schrieb:


> Kein Thema. Ich kenne diese Kommentare und kann sie verkraften.
> 
> Eine dÃ¤mlich Frage vor dem Start eines Volklaufes ob meine Schuhe vom Aldi wÃ¤ren muÃte ich verneinen. Sie sind von LIDL. Ein superleichter Racer ohne jeden Firlefanz fÃ¼r 12,99â¬
> Als der Typ mich bei der Siegerehrung auf dem Treppchen gesehen hatte wurde sas Schuhthema im anschlieÃenden GesprÃ¤ch leider nicht mehr Thema.
> Nur nebenbei. Ich laufe (lief) auch Markenschuhe..... z.T. fÃ¼r 150,-â¬ pro Paar.



Also ich weiÃ ja nicht, was dich veranlasst, mit deinen Ergebnissen von irgendeinem Dorflauf rumzuprahlen. Und was das mit der QualitÃ¤t von Sportsachen vom Billig-Supermarkt zu tun hat.  Fakt ist, dass dir jeder OrthopÃ¤de ganz dringend von diesem BilligscheiÃ abraten wird. Da wo richtige Laufschuhe nÃ¤mlich DÃ¤mpfungselemente haben, haben die Supermarkttreter nur ne Schicht mit Pappe.


----------



## DerJoe (27. Mai 2012)

Lucus schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht, was dich veranlasst, mit deinen Ergebnissen von irgendeinem Dorflauf rumzuprahlen. Und was das mit der Qualität von Sportsachen vom Billig-Supermarkt zu tun hat.  Fakt ist, dass dir jeder Orthopäde ganz dringend von diesem Billigscheiß abraten wird. Da wo richtige Laufschuhe nämlich Dämpfungselemente haben, haben die Supermarkttreter nur ne Schicht mit Pappe.



Also ich habe 2 Paar Aldi-Treter hier. Nutze die aber nur zum Biken. Nehme ich da die Sohle raus, sehe ich eine Schaumgummischicht. Habe mal ein altes Paar aufgeschnitten. War durchgängig mit Schaumgummi, nicht mehr wie früher mit irgendwelchen Luftkammer.
Nehme ich die Sohle meiner Five-Ten Impact 2 heraus, sehe ich eine Pappschicht. Aber... das ist nur die Brandsohle und die sagt schon mal gar nichts über Dämpfungseigenschaften aus. 
Wenn er mit den Lidl-Tretern bequem und gut laufen kann, warum zweifelst du das an? Es sind doch seine Füsse. 
Übrigens habe ich noch vor ganr nicht allzu langer Zeit einen Artikel über Tchibo-Laufschuhe in der Fitforfun gelesen. Die schnitten gar nicht so schlecht ab, wurden aber nur erfahrenen Läufern empfohlen, zu deren Laufstil diese Schuhe passten und die wissen, was sie brauchen.


----------



## Lucus (27. Mai 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Also ich habe 2 Paar Aldi-Treter hier. Nutze die aber nur zum Biken



Keine Klickis? Schuhe von Aldi? Alles klar, das Bild schließt sich. Vermnutlich trägst du auch eine Unterhose zum Biken.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (27. Mai 2012)

Wow, grade frisch hier und schon unbeliebt & am trollen... Musst ja n putziges Kerlchen sein...


----------



## DerJoe (28. Mai 2012)

Och, lass ihn ruhig. Ein Klick unten auf meine Signatur sollte deutlich machen, dass ich gewiss nicht zu dem Kreis der von ihm gezeigten, älteren Herrschaften gehöre. 
Der Lidl-/Aldi-Fred ist der Tummelplatz für alle Neuankömmlinge, weil jeder hier seine Meinung kundtun kann, ohne zu sehr durch Unwissenheit aufzufallen. In einem Thread, der mehr Hintergrundwissen und Erfahrung benötigt, fallen solche Leute sofort auf. 
Im Zweifelsfall ordne ich solche Accounts erstmal unter die Rubrik "Rob, Bastlbasti und andere bekannte Forentrolle" ein, die sich hier immer wieder neue Accounts machen müssen, damit sie hier nicht sofort gemieden werden und noch nach dem letzten Rest Aufmerksamkeit haschen können. 

Um mal zum Thema zurückzukommen. Mir ist vor ein paar Tagen einer dieser Lidl-MTB-Sättel in die Hand gefallen, die die vor ein paar Wochen verkauft haben. Der ist von DDK. Und das ist alles andere als ein No-Name-Hersteller. Zur DDK-Group gehört unter anderem Selle SMP. http://www.activeddk.com/flash_index.html
Hatte den mal probeweise an meinem Rigid montiert und ich muss sagen, ich habe schon schlimmere Teile gefahren. Allerdings ist er nix für meinen Hintern. Ist mir zu knauschig. Bevorzuge eine straffere Polsterung. Ausserdem ist der relativ kurz. Ich rutsche uphill gerne auf die Sattelnase und da würden mir bei dem Lidl-Sattel ein paar Zentimeter fehlen.


----------



## Promontorium (28. Mai 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Mir ist bei LIDL mit Crivit folgendes passiert.
> Im Winter habe ich drei verschieden Farben vom Skihemd gekauft. Nach dem ich ein Hemd anprobiert habe und für gut befand habe ich alle Hemden ausgepackt und gewaschen in den Schrank gelegt.
> Nach ein paar Wochen zog ich Hemd 2 an und stellte fest, daß es viel zu groß und völlig anders gearbeitet ist wie das Anprobierte. Kassenzettel hatte ich nicht mehr und die Verpackung war ebenfalls im Müll.
> Hier handelte es sich um Artikel aus einem Angebot welche himmelweite Unterschiede hatten.
> Ich hoffe das reicht zur Erklärung.




Gut, dann wolltest Du also wissen, wie es größenmäßig ausfällt und ob es innerhalb der Größen "Serienstreuungen" gibt?!


----------



## Fettpresse (28. Mai 2012)

um was geht es hier jetzt eigentlich sooo


----------



## mäcpomm (28. Mai 2012)

Lucus schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht, was dich veranlasst, mit deinen Ergebnissen von irgendeinem Dorflauf rumzuprahlen. Und was das mit der Qualität von Sportsachen vom Billig-Supermarkt zu tun hat.  Fakt ist, dass dir jeder Orthopäde ganz dringend von diesem Billigscheiß abraten wird. Da wo richtige Laufschuhe nämlich Dämpfungselemente haben, haben die Supermarkttreter nur ne Schicht mit Pappe.



@ Lokus

Wenn Du mal groß bist wirst Du merken, daß nur das Ergebnis zählt. Ob bei einem Dorflauf oder bei Landesmeisterschaften, Eqipmentposer wie Du sind selten bei Wettkämpfen vorn zu finden. Egal in welcher Sportart.
OK beim Start drängen sich derlei Gesellen schon mal in die erste Reihe..... Meist stören sie dort nur die Sportler die ernsthaft bei der Sache sind.


----------



## Promontorium (28. Mai 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> @ Lokus
> 
> Wenn Du mal groß bist wirst Du merken, daß nur das Ergebnis zählt. Ob bei einem Dorflauf oder bei Landesmeisterschaften, Eqipmentposer wie Du sind selten bei Wettkämpfen vorn zu finden. Egal in welcher Sportart.
> OK beim Start drängen sich derlei Gesellen schon mal in die erste Reihe..... Meist stören sie dort nur die Sportler die ernsthaft bei der Sache sind.




Don't feed the Großkotz aka Lokus!


----------



## Promontorium (28. Mai 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> @ Lokus
> 
> Wenn Du mal groß bist wirst Du merken, daß nur das Ergebnis zählt. Ob bei einem Dorflauf oder bei Landesmeisterschaften, Eqipmentposer wie Du sind selten bei Wettkämpfen vorn zu finden. Egal in welcher Sportart.
> OK beim Start drängen sich derlei Gesellen schon mal in die erste Reihe..... Meist stören sie dort nur die Sportler die ernsthaft bei der Sache sind.




Don't feed the Großkotz aka Lokus oder Lucus oder so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HanzOberlander (28. Mai 2012)

naja auf lokus ist geschi55en
aber bei schwereren läufern würde ich discounterschuhe meiden, die dämpfung reicht evtl für läufer bis 80kg.
grundsätzlich empfehlt es sich immer eine laufbandanalyse zu machen, wenn man nicht weiß, was man braucht. vor allem der untergrund macht den unterschied(wald/asphalt)
wers aufs treppchen schafft, weiß sowieso bescheid^^
"seid nicht so hässlich zueinander" - ihr kackbratzen


----------



## Promontorium (28. Mai 2012)

HanzOberlander schrieb:


> naja auf lokus ist geschi55en
> aber bei schwereren läufern würde ich discounterschuhe meiden, die dämpfung reicht evtl für läufer bis 80kg.
> grundsätzlich empfehlt es sich immer eine laufbandanalyse zu machen, wenn man nicht weiß, was man braucht. vor allem der untergrund macht den unterschied(wald/asphalt)
> wers aufs treppchen schafft, weiß sowieso bescheid^^
> "seid nicht so hässlich zueinander" - ihr kackbratzen




Auch wenn's kindisch ist: selber Kackibratzi!


----------



## Marcus_xXx (28. Mai 2012)

Schade dass es hier keinen "gefällt mir! bzw. Danke-Button" gibt...


----------



## mäcpomm (28. Mai 2012)

HanzOberlander schrieb:


> naja auf lokus ist geschi55en
> aber bei schwereren läufern würde ich discounterschuhe meiden, die dämpfung reicht evtl für läufer bis 80kg.
> grundsätzlich empfehlt es sich immer eine laufbandanalyse zu machen, wenn man nicht weiß, was man braucht. vor allem der untergrund macht den unterschied(wald/asphalt)
> wers aufs treppchen schafft, weiß sowieso bescheid^^
> "seid nicht so hässlich zueinander" - ihr kackbratzen



Stimmt. Die leichten Latschen, egal von welchem Hersteller sollten von schweren läufern, wenn überhaupt nur im Wettkampf und bei ausreichend gefestigtem Laufstil getragen werden. 
Ein Einsteiger tut sich damit eher weh als gut.


----------



## karl_arsch (29. Mai 2012)

Nachtrag

LIDL MTB-Shorts


Bei der schwarz-grünen MTB-Short werden die Nähte am Arsch immer "lichtdurchlässiger"... 

Ich hoffe die Hose hält den ganzen Sommer.

Momentan aber auch schon knappe 700km damit gefahren, aber normal Straße nicht Gelände (falls das auch irgendwie mehr beanspruchend sein sollte).


----------



## ZJGuy (29. Mai 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Das funktioniert sogar sehr gut. Kannst du mittels SuFu hier in dem Thread auch öfters lesen. Die Funktionswäsche von Lidl ist so ziemlich das Beste, was die an Radbekleidung anbieten. Lidl hat echt viel Mist im Programm, aber die Funktionswäsche ist ein Highlight.
> Habe das Teil ohne Ärmel fast den ganzen Winter durch getragen. Transportiert den Schweiss wunderbar von der Haut weg; bleibt formstabil, auch nach sehr vielen Wäschen; ist nahtlos gefertigt.



Kann ich so auch nur bestätigen.

Funktionsunterhemd - absolut top. Kauftipp!

Bis auf die Radschuhe (die es vor 4 Jahren gab ..) ist es aber leider aber auch das einzige von Lidl, über das ich eine super Bewertung schreiben kann ...

Gruss


----------



## basti313 (29. Mai 2012)

> Ich bin so manche Saison Sommer & Winter mit dieser Crivit Unterwäsche gefahren - und mir hat es bislang immer getaugt.
> Nicht nur bis zur Eisdiele.


Ich glaube ihr setzt da einfach falsche Vorzeichen. Funktionswäsche ist nicht gut oder schlecht. Jeder braucht individuell für seinen Körper passende Funktionswäsche. Punkt.
Deswegen gibt es hundert verschiedene Funktionswäschen mit komplett unterschiedlichen Passformen und Materialien.

Ich für meinen Teil habe mir die Crivit Shirts und Hosen schon gekauft (vor einem Jahr übrigens von CMP hergestellt)...leider schwitze ich darin wie ein Affe...ich bin zum Beispiel mit Odlo sehr zufrieden und vertrage auch kein X-Bionic.
Da muss halt jeder für sich raus finden was ihm taugt.

Ich gehe davon aus das die Crivit Funktinswäsche immer noch von CMP kommt. Die Sachen kann man im Fachgeschäft anprobieren und mit anderen Funktionswäschen vergleichen.



> Eine dämlich Frage vor dem Start eines Volklaufes ob meine Schuhe vom Aldi wären mußte ich verneinen. Sie sind von LIDL. Ein superleichter Racer ohne jeden Firlefanz für 12,99


Eigentlich gibt es genug Tests von mehr oder weniger vertrauenswürdigen Magazinen...da schneiden die Discounterschuhe halt durch die Bank katastrophal ab. Es mag für ein Rennen völlig ok sein einen möglichst leichen Discounterschuh zu laufen, aber ist es wirklich dein Ernst in nem Freizeitsportler Forum zu so nem Zeug zu raten?

Genauso wie mich die Trollerei vom Lucus stört, so stört auch deine Rennen, Rennen, Rennen Trollerei in Threads in denen sich Freizeitsportler über Freizeitprobleme unterhalten.


----------



## mäcpomm (29. Mai 2012)

Was glaubst Du wo ich mich sehe? Als Profi???
Was meinst Du wohl wie viel Prozent Freizeitsportler allwöchentlich an den verschiedensten Startlinien stehen?

Schreib doch mal wie Du Freizeitsportler definierst.

Wenn Du den ganzen Tests der "Fachmagazine" glaube willst, gerne. Schau auch mal nach wer dort reichlich Anzeigen schaltet. 

Deine persönlichen Angriffe kannst Du Dir übrigens klemmen.


----------



## MucPaul (29. Mai 2012)

Lucus schrieb:


> Keine Klickis? Schuhe von Aldi? Alles klar, das Bild schließt sich. Vermnutlich trägst du auch eine Unterhose zum Biken.



Was soll dieses Bild aussagen?
Ist das die Zielkundschaft für die Hersteller von "Prophete, Cyco, AluRex, McKenzie und KS Cycling"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti313 (29. Mai 2012)

> Was meinst Du wohl wie viel Prozent Freizeitsportler allwöchentlich an den verschiedensten Startlinien stehen?
> 
> Schreib doch mal wie Du Freizeitsportler definierst.


Muss ich das? Ich glaube du verstehst schon selber wo der Unterschied zwischen organisiertem Renngeschehen und dem liegt was die meisten Leute hier machen.



> Wenn Du den ganzen Tests der "Fachmagazine" glaube willst, gerne. Schau auch mal nach wer dort reichlich Anzeigen schaltet.


Wieder die alte "Anzeigen" Leier? Zum einen begeben sich Magazine bei Vergleichstests rechtlich auf sehr dünnes Eis wenn sie objektive Merkmale vergleichen und zum anderen sind die Tests in der Regel wirklich sehr schön ausgearbeitet. Klar macht es keinen Sinn wie zum Beispiel die Bike im Reifentest anhand von nem willkürlichen Notenschlüssel mit 0.1er Unterschieden in den Noten nen Testsieger kürt. Aber besonders die Fit for Fun Test zu den Discounter Produkten sind sehr gut differenziert. Da wird zum Beispiel nichts außer den Schuhen angeprangert.



> Deine persönlichen Angriffe kannst Du Dir übrigens klemmen.


Ich finde es legitim zu schreiben, dass ich es für Unsinn halte wenn du in jedem Thread in dem sich die Leute darüber unterhalten was sie Sonntags auf der privaten Runde durch den Wald anziehen, essen oder sonst machen immer wieder mit Rennen daher kommst.
Wenn du das persönlich nicht verkraften kannst geh Rennen fahren.


----------



## Micha-L (29. Mai 2012)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Bis auf die Radschuhe (die es vor 4 Jahren gab ..) ist es aber leider aber auch das einzige von Lidl, über das ich eine super Bewertung schreiben kann ...



JA die Radschuhe waren Top. Benutze ich heute noch. Nur die Metallklammern für die Klettverschlüsse waren arg weich und bedurften etwas Nacharbeit.


----------



## cytrax (30. Mai 2012)

Hab im Moment Funktionsunterwäsche von Lidl, Norma, Pearl Izumi, Alpinestars und X-Bionic in gebrauch. Hab bisher keinen unterschied bis aufs X-Bionic (war ein Geschenk) feststellen können. Bin das ganz Jahr mitm Bike unterwegs und da find ich ne gute Basisschicht schon wichtig. 

Die ersten sind allesammt  (Qualität & Funktion) das X-Bionic is halt ne klasse für sich, das is echt das angenehmste aber der Preis is schon übelst heftig  (trags auch meist nur auf richtig langen Touren) 

Werd das nächste mal die Trikots von Tchibo testen, waren leider das letzte mal innerhalb ein paar Stunden ausverkauft...


----------



## driver.87 (31. Mai 2012)

Ich würde (ausgewählte) Kleidung von Aldi, Lidl oder Tschibo jedem bedenkenlos empfehlen.

Die Bikeschuh von Lidl haben bei mir 4 oder 5 Jahren gehalten, jetzt ist das Gewinde leider kaputt und man kann die Cleats nicht mehr festdrehen. Vielleicht bin ich auch selbst dran Schuld, nach dem Motto "nach fest kommt ab". Egal, 4 Jahre Nutzungsdauer dividiert durch den Neupreis ergeben ein Top-Resultat. 

Da müssen die jetzigen Scott-Schuhe über 10 Jahre halten 

Habe ansonsten noch eine Hose von Tschibo seit jetzt bestimmt 5 Jahren "im Programm". Die trägt und macht sich auch noch gut, das integrierte Polster sitzt gut, die Nähte sind einwandfrei, kann da nicht klagen. 

Dann habe ich noch die Bike-Shorts von Lidl mit der anknöpfbaren Unterhose. Auch hier kein Grund zur Kritik: Scheuert nichts, man sitzt bequem, Verarbeitung gut. Sie könnte allerdings etwas länger ausfallen, beim Stehen reicht sie gerade so bis an den Knieanfang. Egal, für 12.99 nehm ich das hin .

Joa dann hätte ich noch zwei Unterhosen und ein Microfaser-Hemd von mir unbekannten Marken, da müsste ich mal aufs Etikett schauen. Aber vermutlich auch Discounter und im positiven Sinn absolut unauffällig. Machen tadellos ihren Job.

Im Dunkeln fahre ich als Lampenhelm ebenfalls ein Lidl-Produkt. Die Magicshine (klar, was sonst?  ) hat dort tadellos Platz und durch das integrierte Rücklicht entfällt die Frage, wo ich das Rücklicht sonst unterbringen soll.


Mein Fazit: Discounter-Empfehlung absolut ja, wenn man die Dinge nicht blind kauft, sondern vorher genau anschaut. Hatte bei Lidl beispielsweise auch mal eine Standpumpe gekauft, die vielleicht ein 1/4 Jahr hielt. Hätte mir aber auch klar sein können, denn das Ding hatte die Haptik von ner Klobrille made in Taiwan.

Beim Bike lässt sich ohne Qualitätseinbußen kaum sparen. Gutes kostet halt einfach. Bei der Kleidung kann man dagegen guten Gewissens den ein oder anderen Schein im Portmonee lassen,vorausgesetzt man trägt Kleidung aus Funktions- und nicht aus Posergründen. 

vg


----------



## BikeyMikey (31. Mai 2012)

Ach ja die Klamotten von Tschibo, bin da auch manchmal vorm Regal stehen geblieben.

Was genau für eine hose ist? Vielleicht finde ich die ja auch noch. Hatte mich nur nie getraut, zuzugreifen, weil das schon recht billig anmutet.

Du scheinst ja aber gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht zu haben =)


----------



## driver.87 (31. Mai 2012)

Puhh ist eine "richtige" Radlerhose, also eng anliegend. Farbe ist anthrazit/grau mit kleiner Tasche rechts am Oberschenkel.

Was ich noch vergessen habe, sind die Sonnebrillen für nen Appel und ein Ei. Kauf mir da immer verschiedene und wenn sie verkratzt sind, kommen sie weg bzw. wenn ich sie mal verlieren sollte, ist es auch nicht weiter schlimmt.

vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (31. Mai 2012)

Sonnenbrillen Aldi: Genau das gleiche, vor paar Wochen bei Aldi gleich alle Lichtdurchlässigkeiten gekauft. Was soll man falsch machen für 2,49? UV-Schutz ist da, hält ne Saison und tut, was sie soll: Dreck und Insekten aus den Augen fernhalten, schützt gut vor Zugluft und sieht dieses Mal sogar einigermaßen gut aus.


----------



## BikeyMikey (31. Mai 2012)

Dann werd ichs einfach mal mit einer ausprobieren.
Aber gibt's die denn noch irgendwo? Bin im Tchibo shop selber nicht fündig geworden und bei ebay gabs nur für Herren, sonst probier ich einfach so eine...als Mädchen 

Schade, dachte sowas kommt immer mal wieder, oder die Saison is für den Shop noch zu früh, wer weiß...


----------



## driver.87 (31. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube Männer- und Frauenradhosen unterscheiden sich nicht so wahnsinnig, oder?

Oder andere Vermutung: Frauen sollten vom Platzangebot her ohne Probleme eine Männerhose anziehen können - andersrum könnte es u.U. etwas schwieriger werden. 

Für alle Discounterangebot gilt meines Wissens: Reine Aktionsware, d.h. es wird versucht abzuverkaufen was geht. Bleibt trotzdem was übrig, wird es oft wieder eingelagert. Die Discounter leben ja davon, dass sie nur Schnelldreher anbieten, die ihren Regalplatz schnell wieder für die neue Ware freimachen.

Musst dich also regelmäßig über das kommende Sortiment informieren oder Glück haben und genau dann reinschneien, wenn es die Rad-Aktion gerade gibt.

@Klein-Holgi: 

vg


----------



## DerJoe (31. Mai 2012)

Ein Teil der unverkauften Sachen der Discounter geht an Restposten-Händler. Viele inserieren das dann in der Bucht. Da gibts übrigens noch immer die Lidl-Radschuhe. http://www.ebay.de/dsc/Schuhe-/4463...&_nkw=crivit&_catref=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m1538 
Einen anderen Teil lagern die ein und verkaufen das online ab. Auch Tchibo.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo
unter dem Link gibts Lidl Fahrradkleidung.http://sport.ladenzeile.de/fahrradzubehoer-crivit-fahrradbekleidung/ 
Gruß Hacky


----------



## Enrgy (31. Mai 2012)

extra für diesen troll-post neu angemeldet?


----------



## bobons (31. Mai 2012)

Für diejenigen, die dem Tr0lL auch noch glauben: Vor 2 Jahren war ich froh im Urlaub zusätzlich meine 2,49 Euro-Aldi-Brille mitgenommen zu haben, da ich von der 20-Euro-Fielmann-Brille  nach 1-2 Stunden Kopfschmerzen bekam und meine Augen schmerzten. Die Aldi-Brille konnte ich den ganzen Tag ohne Probleme tragen. Jetzt nach insgesamt 3 Jahren täglicher Benutzung im Sommer blättert langsam der Lack ab.

Die angesprochene Verzeichnung konnte ich aber bei vielen Billigbrillen auch schon beobachten.


----------



## palmilein (31. Mai 2012)

Lumen-Admiral schrieb:


> Ich hab ma dem Kollega von meinem Vater eine Aldi-Brille gezeigt der ist Augenarzt. Der nimmt die in die hand und runzet mit der Stirn. und meint dann ....dein Augenlicht sollte dir mehr Wert sein! Das Prob ist wohl dass nach ein paar ma waschen der aufgedafte UV-schutz weg ist. dann bruzet es dir die netzhaut weg! und er meinte die verzerrungen von den billigbrillen machen kopfschmezen und die augen müde. er meinte besser zu Fielmann gehen und da was billiges kaufen!!


Mal abgesehen davon, dass dieser Post in sich schon hinkt:
Augenarzt = Augenkrankheiten
Augenoptiker = Brillen und Co. 

Die UV-Filter bei optischen Brillengläsern sind nicht aufgedampft sondern werden in der Produktion "beigemischt". Es ist auch so sogar gar nicht mal leicht, Kunststoffe herzustellen, die kein UV-Licht absorbieren. Von daher ist diese Aussage schon mal falsch.

Außerdem ist der Umkehrschluss dieser waghalsigen Theorie noch dümmer: was passiert denn mit den Augen, wenn sie nich die Brille tragen? "Bruzet" dann die Netzhaut auch weg? Nö, oder?
Die Hornhaut schluckt zu einem großen Teil das UV-B Licht, die Augenlinse zu einem sehr großen Teil das UV-A Licht. Würde auf der Netzhaut noch UV-Licht auftreffen, hättest du bereits ein großes Problem, denn UV-A macht den größten Teil des auf der Erde auftreffenen UV-Lichts aus, UV-B nur geringfügig, jedoch ist die Strahlung wesentlich energiereicher (gefährlicher für uns).

Es ist großflächig getestet worden, dass auch Billig-Brillen bei uns einen hochwertigen UV-Filter haben, der wirkungsvoll schützt. Jedoch sollte man Abstand von fliegenden Händlern und Billig-Ständen von Ausländern nehmen.

*Was unterscheidet eine hochwertige Sonnenbrille von einer Billig-Sobri von Aldi?*
Die Billig-Brillen haben zwar die CE-Kennzeichnung und gewähren damit die Einhaltung an das Medizinproduktgesetz nach EU-Richtlinien, jedoch heißt das nicht, dass sich Partikel dort ablösen können, die zu Allergien oder Reizungen führen können. Natürlich ist auch die Versorgung durch Ersatzteile so gut wie ausgeschlossen. 
Hochwertige Sportbrillenhersteller unterscheiden sich außerdem massiv in den verwendeten Tönungen für die unterschiedlichens sportlichen Einsätze. Beispielsweise gibt es bei Adidas-Eyewear nur ein graues Glas bzw. einen grau-Verlauf und das wars. Der Rest besteht aus speziellen Filtergläsern, die nicht nur eine Konstraststeigerungen hervorrufen, sondern auch den Blaulicht-Anteil (kurzwelliges Licht) reduzieren.

*-> kurzwelliges Licht und seine Folgen:*
Kurzwelliges Licht (Blaulicht) ist in unsere täglichen Wahrnehmung allgegenwärtig und sorgt in unserem Auge für eine Blendung, da es stärker gebrochen wird. Wenn man nun dieses Blaulicht reduziert / dämpft, dann erfährt der Betrachter eine merkliche Kontraststeigerung. 
Blaulicht führt unter anderem auf Jahrzehnte gesehen zu einer negativen Veränderung der Netzhautgrube (Punkt des schärfsten Sehens) und fördert die Makula-Degeneration mit! Daher sind Blaulichtdämpfer bei einer langen Tragezeit (auf Jahrzehnte gesehen!) durchaus posivitiv bei der Prävention dieser Augenerkrankung. 

*Was hat das mit Billig-Sonnenbrillen zu tun?*
Auch wenn die Billig-Sonnenbrillen das UV-Licht zu 100% blockieren, sorgen sie im Gegenzug dafür, dass die Pupille sich erweitert (weil dunkler hinterm Glas) und dadurch auch mehr Licht ins Auge dringt. Dadurch nimmt auch die Menge an Blaulicht, das ins Auge gelangt stärker zu und fördert damit wieder negativ die Gefahr an einer Makuladegeneration zu erkranken. Gläser die hier das Blaulicht auch dämpfen würden, hätten daher einen weitaus sinnvolleren Effekt, weil sie nicht nur die Netzhaut besser schützen sondern auch den Kontrast stärken. 


Sooo.. sorry, dass es doch so viel Text geworden ist, aber nun ist das Mysterium um Billig-Brillen auch mal geklärt... hoffentlich


----------



## bobons (31. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Erklärung! Bist Du Augenarzt oder Optiker? 
Und woran kann man Brillen mit Blaufilter erkennen? Nur an den Herstellerversprechen oder gibt es da einfache Tests (Taschenlampe o.ä), die man im Laden durchführen könnte?
Gelbe/Orangene Gläser müßten doch  kurz- und langwelliges Licht gut filtern.


----------



## driver.87 (31. Mai 2012)

Ja alles schön und gut, aber ich fahre maximal 3 Touren die Woche. Die Zeit, in der ich so eine Brille trage, ist also sehr begrenzt. Zweitens fahre ich im Wald, wo direkte Sonneneinstrahlung eh abgefangen wird. 

Wird also vermutlich keiner erblinden, weil er mit 3 Brillen rumfährt.

Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich persönlich nicht mit so einer Brille einen ganzen Tag auf einem Schiff im Mittelmeer unterwegs sein wollen oder das Ding sogar zum Skifahren aufziehen. Das sind wirklich hardcore Belastungen für die Augen.

Fürs MTB im heimischen Mittelgebirge tut es die Discounter-Brille aber allemal. So ich mach mir jetzt ein Bier auf, ist übrigens auch schädlich. 


PS: @palmilein: Der Post soll deinen Beitrag um gotteswillen nicht als falsch hinstellen, bloß wird alles halb so warm gegessen wie gekocht. ;-)

EDIT:
boah hier sind eeeeecht viele Trolle unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (31. Mai 2012)

Lumen-Admiral schrieb:


> Sag ich doch! *Billigbrillen sind Kack********! So siehts aus!



Frei nach dem Motto: "Die dümmsten Bauern haben die dicksten Kartoffeln!" haste hier gewissermaßen recht, ohne vorher auch nur im Ansatz einen Hauch von Ahnung über die von palmilein beschriebenen Zusammenhänge gehabt zu haben! 

Ungeachtet dessen sind die Billigbrillen der Discounter trotzdem kein Kack*******, das ist dummes Schwarz-Weiß-Denken!


----------



## Promontorium (31. Mai 2012)

1. Alda, Alda, Alda... nene, so alt bin ich noch nicht!

2. Lies noch mal in aller Ruhe und ganz genau mein Zitat von Dir?
Na, dämmert's? 

3. Wenn Du keine Ahnung hast, wieso schreibst Du dann so einen Quatsch? (s. Zitat unter 2.)???


----------



## palmilein (31. Mai 2012)

bobons schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Erklärung! Bist Du Augenarzt oder Optiker?
> Und woran kann man Brillen mit Blaufilter erkennen? Nur an den Herstellerversprechen oder gibt es da einfache Tests (Taschenlampe o.ä), die man im Laden durchführen könnte?
> Gelbe/Orangene Gläser müßten doch  kurz- und langwelliges Licht gut filtern.


Augenoptikmeister 
Leider kann man nur anhand von Transmissionskurven (tabellarische, statistische und diagrammtechnische Darstellung) erkennen, ob kurzwelliges Licht nahezu ungefiltert bzw. gedämpft / reduziert durch die Brillengläser hindurchgeht. 
Die Taschenlampen bei Augenoptiker sind meist UV-Leuchten die nur das Einfärbverhalten von phototropen / photochromatischen (selbsttönend) Gläsern simulieren sollen. 

Leider ist man da also meist auf Hersteller-Angaben hingewiesen, aber es gibt immer mal wieder Tests, die diese Transmissionskurven auch abdrucken (meist aber Fachberichte / Fachmagazine). 
Deine Vermutung ist aber schon richtig, orangene/gelbe Gläser filtern einen größeren Teil des kurzwelligen Lichtes, mehr als zum Beispiel graue Gläser, da sie eine natürliche Absorbtion von kurzwelligem Licht aufweisen. -> deswegen hat man auch bei orangenen Gläsern eine sehr große Kontraststeigerung (weniger Blaulicht - besserer Kontrast) 


@ driver.87: keine Sorge, Erblindung riskiert man mit den Billig-Brillen nicht! Das ist definitiv. Im Gegenteil, lieber so ein Ding auf der Nase, als gar keine Brille, denn bereits 2-3mg leichte Teile (Fliegen, Staub usw.) können beim Aufprall auf der Hornhaut bleibende Narben verursachen. 

Letztendlich bleibt es ja auch jeden seine Entscheidung, nur sollte man sich seine Meinung darüber bilden, wenn man es auch wirklich getestet hat. Denn ich bin mal so unverschämt und sage mal: keiner kann mir sagen, dass er eine Aldi-Brille genausogut empfindet wie eine Adidas Sportbrille. Vom Tragekomfort mal abgesehen, ist die Durchsicht mit den LST-Gläsern echt einwandfrei. (Adidas ist hier nur ein Beispiel für weitere Hersteller wie zum Beispiel auch Julbo, Rudy Project, und viele weitere).

Und keine Sorge, ich fasse hier gar nichts negativ auf. 
Ich will hier keine Brillen online verkaufen, ich will nur Vorurteile aus dem Weg räumen und erklären, warum es so grooooße Preisunterschiede gibt und woher die kommen. 

So... das wars für heute


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. Juni 2012)

Eins bzw. dieser UV-Problematik wurde noch nicht gesagt: Sollte wirklich ein mangelhafter UV-Schutz in billigen Brillen sein (was sicherlich nicht so ist!), dann wäre die Folge bei einer sehr dunklen Brille, dass sich dadurch die Pupille weitet und die schädliche UV Strahlung ungehinderter ins Auge treffen kann, da sie sich alleine von einem möglichst dunklen Glas nicht abhalten lässt. 
Ist mir aber egal, da ich die Brille hauptsächlich als Schutzschild gegen Fremdkörper (Fliegen, Staub, Steine, tiefhängende Äste) nutze und meist die hellsten Versionen nehme. Ich hasse es mit einer dunklen Brille im Wald, wo Sonne und Schatten sich permanent abwechseln, kaum was zu sehen. Ein Kollege hat mit dunkler COOLER Brille sogar mal ne Schranke im vollen Tempo mitgenommen, weil er sie im Gegenlicht am Waldrand nicht erkannt hat!
Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass ich nicht für hunderte von Euros teuer Oakleys hätte, aber die kommen nicht beim Biken zum Einsatz, da brauche ich es nicht cool auszusehen. Coolness wird durch Leistung ersetzt!

Das einzige Problem, das nachweislich bei billigen Brillen bestehen kann, sind die Weichmacher, die in Bügelgummis und Nasengummis verwendet werden. Da man die Brille direkt auf der Haut trägt und das auch noch am Gesicht und im Schweiße seines Angesichts, will ich dieses Thema auch gar nicht kleinreden. Manche dieser Unholde stehen im Verdacht krebserregend zu sein...pfui Deibel: Ohrenkrebs und Nasenkrebs...

Um den Tragekomfort einer Brille beim Biken gehts mir schonmal überhaupt nicht. Da hab ich ganz andere "Probleme" Berg hoch. Und lieber eine 2,49 Brille als Schutzschild als keine, das wird ja wohl jeder bestätigen, dem bei 40 Sachen auf dem Schotterweg schonmal ein Steinchen an die Backe geflogen ist, das vom Vorderreifen aufgewirbelt wurde....das will ich nicht im Auge haben!!!


----------



## mäcpomm (1. Juni 2012)

Ich finde die Passform innerhalb einer Charge ist sehr unterschiedlich, wobei ich kürzlich zwei eigentlich gleiche Alpina Brillen gekauft habe bei denen das auch der Fall war.


----------



## CrossX (1. Juni 2012)

Lumen-Admiral schrieb:


> außerdem sehe Aldibrillen echt peinlich aus :-(



Drei Rechtschreibfehler in einem Satz mit sechs Wörtern sehen peinlich aus.


----------



## Scudy (1. Juni 2012)

Also jegliche Kaufentscheidung wird doch nur zu 50% in Bezug auf "Funktion & Qualität" gefällt. Die restlichen 50% bestimmen Style und Aussehen. (sieht man ja bei Apple wie gut das funktioniert)

Und da muss ich sagen egal ob Brille oder die anderen Bike Sachen bei Aldi...die Qualität ist (für den Preis) schon okay aber wer bitte möchte so rumlaufen ??


----------



## LittleBoomer (1. Juni 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Sonnenbrillen Aldi: Genau das gleiche, vor paar Wochen bei Aldi gleich alle Lichtdurchlässigkeiten gekauft. Was soll man falsch machen für 2,49? UV-Schutz ist da, hält ne Saison und tut, was sie soll: Dreck und Insekten aus den Augen fernhalten, schützt gut vor Zugluft und sieht dieses Mal sogar einigermaßen gut aus.



Meine bei Aldi gekauften Brillen sind nicht klar. Ich habe mir die letzten jahre immer wieder eine gekauft, da das Glaswechseln eine katastrophe ist und ich mit Bruch der Brille rechnen muß. Also habe ich nun mehrere Brillen, jede mit einer Farbe ausgerüstet. ich hatten schon immer den VEedacht, dass die Gläser nicht rein sind. Bei der letzte Brille nun habe ich die weißen eingebastelt. Und tatsächlich, der Durchblick ist doch ziemlich milchig/verschwommen/unrein.

Kurz meine Erfahrung zu Markenware: Diese ist qualitativ meißt besser als Discounterware. Vorallem langfristig. Allerdings hat auch hier Qualität in den letzten Jahren stark abgenommen. Ich habe viel sog. Outdoorklamotten. Aber ein teurer Fleece hält heute nicht mehr so lange wie die, die ich vor 15 Jahren gekauft habe und heute noch einwandfrei sind. Wäre auch nicht weiter schlimm, wenn nicht der Preis höher wäre. Auch anderes wie Kocher, Kletterschuhe etc. haben deutlich an Qualität verloren. 

Letztendlich muß mal wissen, wofür man etwas benötigt.
Einer funktionierenden Unterwäsche kommt eine andere Bedeutung zu,ob ich eine Stunde Radfahre oder ob ich im Herbst eine 1-wöchige Alpenüberquerung mache. 

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. Juni 2012)

Scudy schrieb:


> Also jegliche Kaufentscheidung wird doch nur zu 50% in Bezug auf "Funktion & Qualität" gefällt. Die restlichen 50% bestimmen Style und Aussehen. (sieht man ja bei Apple wie gut das funktioniert)
> 
> Und da muss ich sagen egal ob Brille oder die anderen Bike Sachen bei Aldi...die Qualität ist (für den Preis) schon okay aber wer bitte möchte so rumlaufen ??




Das geht ja jetzt in die hoch wissenschaftliche psychologische Richtung und ist ein gefundenes Fressen für jeden Marketingstrategen. 
Du hast "die Marke" noch bei Deiner Aufzählung vergessen. 

Suchwort "Geltungskonsum" - wer in Wikipedia dann bis um Ende weiter liest und den Vebleneffekt findet, der stößt genau auf das von Dir eben geschilderte Phänomen...

In dem Moment war das Marketing welcher Firma auch immer erfolgreich....


....und dem Little Boomer geb ich in einem vollständig recht: Man muss erstmal seinen Bedarf definieren, seine Ansprüche und sich dann auf die Suche machen, nur dann kauft man günstig und nicht billig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (1. Juni 2012)

Scudy schrieb:


> ... aber wer bitte möchte so rumlaufen ??



erkennst du bei entgegenkommenden bikern, ob sie eine brille für 2,49 aufhaben oder eine für 149,99? in den meisten fällen wohl nicht. als erstes schaut man doch auf die bikemarke. und wer bitte möchte schon mit ghost rumfahren?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. Juni 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...... als erstes schaut man doch auf die bikemarke. und wer bitte möchte schon mit ghost rumfahren?



 ...der Lacher für heute  made my day


----------



## DerJoe (1. Juni 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> [...] als erstes schaut man doch auf die bikemarke. und wer bitte möchte schon mit ghost rumfahren?



100 Punkte  - leider geil.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Juni 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> extra für diesen troll-post neu angemeldet?


 
 Nee Quatsch - ging ihm doch nur um das Wohlerhgehen .....


----------



## Normansbike (1. Juni 2012)

Na, für zur Arbeit ganz ok, aber sonst :kotz::kotz::kotz:
Ob Brillen oder Klamotten, passgenauigkeit gleich null, bei den Hosen kommt der Ar... raus und bei den Trikot schlabberst.


----------



## smart-IN (1. Juni 2012)

das mit der psychologischen wirkung einer "Marke" hat man erst neulich wieder schön sehen können: Markencheck Adidas auf Das Erste...
gleiche running-shirts - zwei gruppen a zehn leute - einmal vermeintliche Adidas - einmal billigware - beide gruppen liefen an zwei tagen mal mit beiden shirtvarianten.
in wirklichkeit ALLE von der billigen art, nur halt die hälfte mit aufgebügelten Adidas-Streifen und -Logo...

die jeweilige gruppe mit dem vermeintlichen Adidas-Teil empfand sich schneller, schwitzte weniger usw. - die billigen shirts verursachten mehr schweiß, passten nicht so gut, kratzten........

20 läufer - 17 sind drauf reingefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palmilein (1. Juni 2012)

Der Beitrag ist hier zu sehen: http://www.ardmediathek.de/das-erste/reportage-dokumentation/der-adidas-check?documentId=10588160


Allerdings smart-IN, musst du auch erwähnen, dass die Laufgruppe MIT Adidas Shirts auch deutlich schneller als die Gruppe ohne vermeintliches Adidas-Shirt war.


----------



## DerJoe (2. Juni 2012)

Normansbike schrieb:


> [...] und bei den Trikot schlabberst.



Gibt aber auch genug Leute, die es mögen, wenn die Shirts etwas legerer sitzen. Gibt auch bei den meisten Markenherstellern immer eine Produktlinie, die einen legeren Schnitt hat.


----------



## daniel_ (2. Juni 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Gibt aber auch genug Leute, die es mögen, wenn die Shirts etwas legerer sitzen. Gibt auch bei den meisten Markenherstellern immer eine Produktlinie, die einen legeren Schnitt hat.



die möchten ja auch bei leuten mit Plautze ihre Kohle machen .... ich für meinen Teil kaufe nichts mehr bei Aldi, Lidl  & co


----------



## smart-IN (2. Juni 2012)

@ palmilein:
sag ich doch! die marke hat die auch "beflügelt"... 

und von wegen legerer schnitt - den hab ich auch schon damals, als ich noch keinen bauch hatte, lieber getragen. ich mag eng anliegende sachen halt nicht.
daher mag ich mein mtb-trikot von Decathlon/B'TWIN bisher auch am liebsten, wobei ich es kaum abwarten kann, bis mein bauch so weit verschwunden ist, dass mein Winddemon "Der Ausserirdische" endlich passt - bin halt Alien-Fan. 

achja - möchte auch noch mal ne lanze für Decathlon brechen.
trage nun seit märz fast täglich eben jenes trikot, sowie bis 10° die lange winterhose mit einsatz, sowie die trägerhose mit einsatz. ziehe sie dann auch immer zwei mal an und aus (umziehen auf arbeit) und bis jetzt sind noch keinerlei verschleißerscheinungen zu erkennen.
die sachen sind zwar nicht ganz so billig wie bei Aldi/Lidl, aber ich kann bis jetzt noch keine negativen punkte finden. also gebt der firma auch mal ne chance.


----------



## kerosin (25. Juni 2012)

ab Montag, 02.07 wird wieder was bei lidl geben... http://www.lidl.de/de/Auf-Tour-ab-02-07


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Juni 2012)

kerosin schrieb:


> ab Montag, 02.07 wird wieder was bei lidl geben... http://www.lidl.de/de/Auf-Tour-ab-02-07


 
Danke für den Hinweis - aber mal eine Frage.
Kommt mir das nur so vor - oder gibt es in letzter Zeit öfter Radsachen/-zubehör als in früheren Jahren?


----------



## DerJoe (25. Juni 2012)

Nö, war letztes Jahr auch schon so. 2 Aktionen im Frühjahr, eine im Sommer und eine im Herbst. Im Herbst letzten Jahres habe ich mir dort langärmelige Trikots geholt (19,99).


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Juni 2012)

Ist mir nie so aufgefallen. Danke für die schnelle Antwort & viel Freude noch am (Neu)Erwerb!


----------



## Makov (26. Juni 2012)

taugen die Rucksäcke eigentlich was? Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?


----------



## Zementsack (26. Juni 2012)

kerosin schrieb:


> ab Montag, 02.07 wird wieder was bei lidl geben... http://www.lidl.de/de/Auf-Tour-ab-02-07



Leider auch diesmal wieder keine Radschuhe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (26. Juni 2012)

Also, ich kenne nur den vom Aldi und der ist wunderbar für kleine Touren. Kann Dir aber am Montag mehr sagen, werde mir auf jeden Fall einen holen, bei dem Preis.


----------



## Makov (26. Juni 2012)

Werde mit den auch holen. Denke für ein zwei Stunden auf den Rad, ist der ok. und das für 10 euro.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (26. Juni 2012)

Rucksack: So seh ich das auch...was soll man für 10 Euro falsch machen? Selbst wenn er nur eine Saison hält, sind das nur paar cent/Ausfahrt an Rucksackkosten. Ob dann ein 70 Euro Rucksack 7 mal länger hält? Die Reißverschlüsse würde ich mir mal gut ansehen, denn jedesmal einen Anfall zu bekommen, wenn man was rausholen will, weil der Verschluss hakelt, würde mir auch bei 10 Euro nicht gefallen...

Zum Grundsätzlichen hab ich auch noch was beizutragen: Ich fahre Aldi Hosen, andere "Billighosen", teils auch mittelpreisige ganz ordentliche Hosen, die schon länger halten und hatte am Wochenende für 50km eine "besondere Hose" an, die mir als Sponsorengeschenk zukam. Eine Profiradhose von DeMarchi, die mir mitsamt Trikot, Handschuhen von einem Profi-Radteam geschenkt wurde - also 1:1 das Profimaterial. Das Polster sah schon extrem gut aus, fasste sich auch gut an, aber im Einsatz waren meiner Meinung nach bzw. der Meinung meines Hinterns nach keine wirklichen Unterschiede zu was Billigerem zu merken....soviel dazu...


----------



## Uni560 (26. Juni 2012)

Ich habe gestern online bestellt. Die Lieferung kommt dann am 02.07. direkt in die Packstation. Finde ich einen tollen Service.

Bestellt habe ich 2 Funktionsshirts, die Regenjacke (wenn man damit mal heftiger hinknallt, ist es nicht so schlimm wie mit ner teuren Markenjacke) und den Rucksack, den ich für kleine Touren mitnehmen mag. Da sollen dann Trinkblase, Pumpe, Flickzeug und Minitool rein. In das Netzteil kann man z.B. auch noch zusätzlich ne Jacke/Pulli verstauen.


----------



## Kupferbirne (26. Juni 2012)

Zementsack schrieb:


> Leider auch diesmal wieder keine Radschuhe...



Ich hab ziemlich viel Discounter Kram von Bekleidung bis zum Montageständer oder Luftpumpe. 
Der Rest ist alles OK, die Schuhe waren aber leider ein Fehlkauf. 

Das Metallteil wo der Klettverschluss umgeleitet wird ist bei der ersten Benutzung schon abgefallen, das liess sich aber noch reparieren, die erste Schnürsenkel-Lasche ist dann aber schon bei der dritten Benutzung ausgerissen, und der Klettverschluss hat sich auch schon von Anfang an gelöst.


----------



## CrossX (26. Juni 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Rucksack: So seh ich das auch...was soll man für 10 Euro falsch machen? Selbst wenn er nur eine Saison hält, sind das nur paar cent/Ausfahrt an Rucksackkosten. Ob dann ein 70 Euro Rucksack 7 mal länger hält?



Ja, der hält schon mit ziemlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit 7 mal länger. Ich habe seid 5 Jahren eine Dakine Rucksack im Einsatz. Bei Wind und Wetter und der sieht immer noch aus wie aus dem Laden. 
Der Aldirucksack meiner Freundin hat nach einem Jahr schon deutliche Gebrauchsspuren und an mehreren Stellen lösen sich die Nähte auf. 

Zudem gibt es immer wieder Markenmodelle zu günstigen Preisen im Internet. Ich würde mir nicht nochmal so einen Billigrucksack holen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (26. Juni 2012)

Mein Deuter air comfort hält auch seit 20 Jahren, aber irgendwann ist mal Zeit für was Neues 

Ich werde über das Leben des LIDL-Rucksacks berichten


----------



## Uni560 (26. Juni 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich werde über das Leben des LIDL-Rucksacks berichten



Dem schließe ich mich an!


----------



## smart-IN (26. Juni 2012)

werde mir wohl auch den rucksack holen. für kurze ausflüge sicher praktisch.
die wabenstruktur der flächen schaut denen meines Deuter Superbike zum verwechseln ähnlich... 
wenn meine zwei liter Deuter-Blase auch reinpasst, wär's perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highme (26. Juni 2012)

Interesse an dem Montageständer, hab da keine Erfahrung mit. Kann jemand sagen ob der angebotene ok ist?


----------



## BejayMTB (26. Juni 2012)

Schau mal im Forum, mit ein wenig basteln an der Klemmung ist der ok. (Preis/Leistung)


----------



## Highme (26. Juni 2012)

Danke, hab`s gefunden. Innenlager werde ich wohl kaum selber ausbauen, ich möchte den eigentlich nur für bequemere Pflege und kleinere Wartungsarbeiten.


----------



## BejayMTB (26. Juni 2012)

? Innenlager ausbauen ist etwa auf Level vom Ü-Ei.....


----------



## Pintie (28. Juni 2012)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> ? Innenlager ausbauen ist etwa auf Level vom Ü-Ei.....


boah eye das würde ich so nicht sagen.

habe die woche stunden damit verbracht.
Nuss mit kubelschraube festgemacht  - und 1 meter hebel angeschweißt. und dann mit dem dicken hammer... dachte das ding bricht aus dem rahmen. hat aber gklappt...


----------



## DerJoe (28. Juni 2012)

FÃ¼r solche Sachen gibts noch immer den guten, alten, mechanischen Schlagschrauber.





Gibt es fÃ¼r ein paar Euro in der eBucht. Auch in vernÃ¼nftigen AusfÃ¼hrungen, die man ordentlich mit dem Hammer bearbeiten kann. Sowas erspart so manches gefÃ¤hrliches Experiment mit langen Hebeln. Ich mag meinen nicht mehr hergeben. 

War heute auf dem RÃ¼ckweg bei Aldi-Nord. Da lagen noch Sonnenbrillen rum. Angebot war am 11.6., aber es waren noch reichlich Brillen vorhanden. Nennt sich Sportbrillen-Set, mit 3 Wechselscheiben, Putztuch, Brillenband und Tasche. FÃ¼r 3,59â¬. Ei Modell passte mir ganz gut und da ich die Dinger eh immer verliere oder irgendwo vergesse, habe ich mir gleich noch eine mitgenommen. 

Ich bin in den letzten Tagen etwas mehr gefahren (tÃ¤glich zwischen 80-100km) und durch die viele Fahrerei habe ich mir eine recht unangenehme Stelle im Schambeinbereich etwas wundgescheuert. Hatte ich noch nie, aber das nervte heute wirklich. Und das obwohl ich vor solchen Touren mit Melkfett nicht geize.
GegenÃ¼ber von Aldi ist bei mir Penny. Dort habe ich mir die 4YourBaby Wundschutzcreme mitgenommen. 1,49â¬ fÃ¼r 200ml. Die ist nicht so dick wie die Penatencreme und macht auch die Haut nicht so stumpf. Gegen 16 Uhr eingecremt und jetzt geht es mir schon wieder sehr viel besser dort. Kann ich bisher also empfehlen. Ich werde diese Creme kÃ¼nftig anstelle von Melkfett einsetzen. Falls langfristige Erfahrungen damit gewÃ¼nscht sind, einfach melden. Ich gebe dann laut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (28. Juni 2012)

Pics?


----------



## bobons (28. Juni 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Pics?



Das von Dir? Hmmmm... 


@Joe: Hast Du schon mal probiert ohne Polster die längeren Strecken zu fahren? Wenn der Sattel eigentlich perfekt passt finde ich die Polster manchmal kontraproduktiv.
Ich trage die Polster, weil ich meistens 10-15 kg auf dem Rücken habe und das die Sitzknochen merkbar stärker belastet.


----------



## DerJoe (28. Juni 2012)

@ Bobons: Der Gedanke kam mir auch schon. Einmal eine Triathlon-Hose auszuprobieren.

@ 4Mate: Pics von meinem wunden Bereich? Vergiss es. Alter Spanner.


----------



## HanzOberlander (29. Juni 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Pics?



ich hatte letztens auch ein verkaufsgespräch, in dem ich mich über die  vorzüge von popocremes(fürs biken) erkundigt habe, war ein lustiges gespräch^^.
@joe jo bitte halte uns auf dem laufenden was die creme angeht!
mfg marco


----------



## Cillit (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe in einem Lidl newsletter gesehen das die am Montag einen Montageständer für etwa 25 haben.

Hat jemand damit erfahrung , kann man den Kaufen?

Danke und Gruß
Cillit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brcrew (1. Juli 2012)

hab mir für den gleichen preis das teil vom penny geholt und kann nur gutes darüber berichten. stabiles teil.. hat bis jetzt einen 1a dienst getan!


----------



## DerJoe (1. Juli 2012)

Da hilft auch die Suchfunktion. Es gibt zu diesem Montageständer sogar einen eigenen Thread hier irgendwo. Inkl. Tipp für kleiner Modifikationen. Insgesamt aber ein positiver Gesamttenor.


----------



## Cillit (1. Juli 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Da hilft auch die Suchfunktion. Es gibt zu diesem Montageständer sogar einen eigenen Thread hier irgendwo. Inkl. Tipp für kleiner Modifikationen. Insgesamt aber ein positiver Gesamttenor.



Habe ich versucht, ist mir aber nichts ausgespuckt worden. Vielleicht hat jemand den Link?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rinderwahn (1. Juli 2012)

Tach,
und wat iss mit dem Rucksack?
Kennt den einer?


Nein nicht persönlich!!


----------



## Asko (1. Juli 2012)

Rinderwahn schrieb:


> Tach,
> und wat iss mit dem Rucksack?
> Kennt den einer?
> 
> ...



Ich hab ihn mir am Freitag mal angeschaut, für 10 Euro schon OK.
Hab 3 getestet und keine Probleme mit den Reisverschlüssen feststellen können. 
Taschenaufteilung finde ich gut.
Die Rückenbelüftung dürfte (vermutlich) zu wünschen übrig lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BubbleTea (1. Juli 2012)

Rinderwahn schrieb:


> Tach,
> und wat iss mit dem Rucksack?
> Kennt den einer?
> 
> ...




die letzten Jahre waren die Rucksäcke für die Tonne. - Miserable passform, verpfuschte nähte und billiges Stinkematerial!


----------



## ms303 (1. Juli 2012)

Du meinst den für 9,99?

Nöö...

Bei dem Preis kann man aber nicht viel falsch machen.

Ich werd ihn mir mal holen...


Gruß aus Essen

Markus


----------



## Asko (1. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich bedenke das mein 10l VauDe Rucksack mit 3 Liter Trinkblase, RegenÃ¼berzug und perfekter RÃ¼ckenbelÃ¼ftung im Schlussverkauf nur 30â¬ gekostet hat stinkt der Lidl Rucksack schon etwas ab, das stimmt


----------



## Wolfplayer (1. Juli 2012)

Cillit schrieb:


> Habe ich versucht, ist mir aber nichts ausgespuckt worden. Vielleicht hat jemand den Link?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



man man man...Augen auf  im TechBereich die erste Seite durchschauen


----------



## Wolfplayer (1. Juli 2012)

ms303 schrieb:


> Du meinst den für 9,99?
> 
> Nöö...
> 
> ...



hab ihn schon und der ist Top...


----------



## Fettpresse (1. Juli 2012)

ist die Ware nur Online zu bestellen, oder auch in den Filialen zu erhalten?

ich hätte Interesse an dem Funktionsunterhemd, bei dem Preis kann man nichts verkehrt machen!!

Gruß


----------



## Fettpresse (1. Juli 2012)

Ok, alles zurück. Schon gesehen, dass Hemd gibt es auch in der Filiale


----------



## Wehnhardt (1. Juli 2012)

Cillit schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe in einem Lidl newsletter gesehen das die am Montag einen Montageständer für etwa 25 haben.
> 
> ...


 

Ich hatte mir den letztes Jahr geholt der ist super.


----------



## ms303 (1. Juli 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> hab ihn schon und der ist Top...





Wehnhardt schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir den letztes Jahr geholt der ist super.



Dann kommt der Montageständer auch noch dazu. 

Sch...., schon wieder insgesamt fast ein Hunderter, der morgen früh noch vor der Arbeit weg geht...

Aber da werde ich wohl auch bei verschiedenen Sachen zuschlagen.


Gruß aus Essen

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cillit (1. Juli 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> man man man...Augen auf  im TechBereich die erste Seite durchschauen



Danke für den Hinweis , hab es gefunden. 

Gruß CilliT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peh (2. Juli 2012)

Gott, seid Ihr nett zu einander. Der Link:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=569019


----------



## michel77 (2. Juli 2012)

Habe gerade bei Lidl den Helm in S/M 54-60cm gekauft. Ist für den Preis gut, Passform für schmale Köpfe aber etwas zu breit.


----------



## dunkelfalke (2. Juli 2012)

Habe mir vor einer Stunde den Rucksack geholt. Ist für den Preis völlig in Ordnung. 5 Liter mehr und ne Regenhülle hätte ich mir schon gewünscht, aber da kann ich gleich was von Deuter oder Vaude kaufen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. Juli 2012)

...oder vor paar Wochen beim Aldi  Dort gabs glaub ich 12 Liter oder 20 Liter Tourenrucksäcke...
Bin mal gespannt, obs in der Mittagspause noch was gibt, so wie hier über das Zeug hergefallen wird...


----------



## woersdorfer (2. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mir gerade die 3/4 Hosen geholt. Obwohl extra schon nur in L gekauft sind sie mir zu weit. Vor allem am Knie.

Die Trikots finde ich aber Klasse. Ich habe sie zwar auch eine Nummer kleiner geholt, aber die passen super. Was mich vor allem beeindruckt sind die leichtgängigen Reisverschlüsse, was ja sonst immer ein Problem ist.

Mein Fazit: Hosen zurück, dafür noch Trikots holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms303 (2. Juli 2012)

Wird eng...

Ich war um 8.15 Uhr bei Lidl in Essen Rüttenscheid und die Auswahl war schon äusserst bescheiden.


----------



## bummelexpress (2. Juli 2012)

dunkelfalke schrieb:


> Habe mir vor einer Stunde den Rucksack geholt. Ist für den Preis völlig in Ordnung. 5 Liter mehr und ne Regenhülle hätte ich mir schon gewünscht, aber da kann ich gleich was von Deuter oder Vaude kaufen.



Ich finde die Größe genau richtig. Hat Platz für Trinkblase plus Kleinkram wie Regenjacke, Handy, Minitool, Riegel. Genau das was ich gesucht habe


----------



## michel77 (2. Juli 2012)

woersdorfer schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade die 3/4 Hosen geholt. Obwohl extra schon nur in L gekauft sind sie mir zu weit. Vor allem am Knie.
> 
> Die Trikots finde ich aber Klasse. Ich habe sie zwar auch eine Nummer kleiner geholt, aber die passen super. Was mich vor allem beeindruckt sind die leichtgängigen Reisverschlüsse, was ja sonst immer ein Problem ist.
> 
> Mein Fazit: Hosen zurück, dafür noch Trikots holen.


 
Kann ich bestätigen, die 3/4 Hosen sind am Bund unten ziemlich weit. Brauche eigentlich L, werde aber nochmal M probieren.


----------



## dunkelfalke (2. Juli 2012)

bummelexpress schrieb:


> Ich finde die Größe genau richtig. Hat Platz für Trinkblase plus Kleinkram wie Regenjacke, Handy, Minitool, Riegel. Genau das was ich gesucht habe



Dafür ist es okay, ich fahre aber mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, sind 25 km, nehme also Klamotten zum Wechseln mit. Da wird es schon etwas eng.


----------



## Cillit (2. Juli 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Gott, seid Ihr nett zu einander. Der Link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## buckstaaa (2. Juli 2012)

[


----------



## buckstaaa (2. Juli 2012)

Montageständer, Funktionsunterhemd, Rucksack, Hose & Jacke geholt. Meine Freundin hat noch das türkise Frauentrikot, Satteltasche & Jacke mitgenommen. Alles top bis auf die Hose. Seltsame Passform in M. Geht wieder zurück


----------



## hnx (2. Juli 2012)

Kann mal wer Detailfotos der aktuellen 9,99â¬ RucksÃ¤cke machen bitte? Danke


----------



## Makov (2. Juli 2012)

hast du kein lidl vor der Tür?


----------



## Kupferbirne (2. Juli 2012)

Die Hosen fallen schon extem gross aus.

Ich trag mit meinen 85kg auf 1,84m sonst Grösse L, bei meinen teuren Nalini Hosen musste ich sogar auf Grösse XXL zurückgreifen weil ich nicht reingepasst haben und hier bei Lidl ist mir Grösse M, was übrigens die kleinste Grösse ist, schon etwas zu weit.

Wer einen BMI von unter 25 hat, sollte besser die Finger von den Hosen lassen oder mal die Frauengrössen anschauen 


Den Montageständer hab ich schon seit 2 Jahren. Für kleinere Arbeiten ohne Krafteinsatz ist er OK, die Klemmung ist aber nicht allzu stark und wenn man mal etwas mehr Kraft braucht verdreht sich schnell mal ein Rohr.

Die Satteltaschen sehen auch ganz vernünftig aus. Wegen den kleinen Preises hab ich mir grad für alle meine Fahrräder eine geholt. Da alle andere Schlauchgrössen haben, war es immer etwas mühsam die immer zwischen den Fahrrädern hin und her zu wechseln und dabei daran zu denken jeweils den richtigen Schlauch auszutauschen.
Ich hatte zum Glück schon länger keine Panne mehr aber ich war sicher mehr als einmal mit dem Rennrad und einem MTB Schlauch oder umgekehrt unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cillit (2. Juli 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Kann mal wer Detailfotos der aktuellen 9,99 Rucksäcke machen bitte? Danke



Bildchen für dich :




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrossX (2. Juli 2012)

Sieht vom Obermaterial genau aus wie ein Deuter. Wie sind denn die Nähte und Reißverschlüsse?


----------



## Cillit (2. Juli 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Sieht vom Obermaterial genau aus wie ein Deuter. Wie sind denn die Nähte und Reißverschlüsse?



Für einen zehner vollkommen ok , meine Freundin hat einen von Vaude der hat locker 40 gekostet muss jedoch zugeben das der Vaude vom Material dicker und somit sicher stabiler ist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrossX (2. Juli 2012)

Wäre vielleicht doch noch ne Überlegung wert. Dann bräuchte ich nicht auf jeder kleinen Schlammtour meinen teuren Dakine einsauen.


----------



## Cillit (2. Juli 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wäre vielleicht doch noch ne Überlegung wert. Dann bräuchte ich nicht auf jeder kleinen Schlammtour meinen teuren Dakine einsauen.



Mit fällt gerade ein , die Rückenbelüftung ist bei dem Vaude um einiges besser....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DerJoe (2. Juli 2012)

Rucksäcke habe ich genug (zumindestens mehr als jetzt noch beim nahegelegenen Lidl rumliegen), Klamotten auch, die Helme sitzen für meine Birne noch immer furchtbar (dachte an einen Dritthelm, falls die anderen mal wieder nass sind), also habe ich heute fast nichts Fahrradtechnisches gekauft. 
Nur dieses Schloss. 
Weil mir meine dicken Schlösser zu schwer sind, um sie auf Veranstaltungen mitzunehmen. Man ist bei der Anmeldung oder unterhält sich und das Rad ist dann unbeaufsichtigt. Gab in letzter Zeit genug Fälle, bei denen sich ein Dieb einfach auf ein Rad gesetzt hat und damit seelenruhig vom Veranstaltungsgelände gefahren ist. Für sowas ist das Teil genau richtig. Passt in jede kleine Tasche, Trinkrucksack und belastet nicht bei der Tour.
Denn sind wir doch mal ehrlich. Jede MTB-Veranstaltung, jede CTF und jeder Marathon ist eine Einladung für Diebe. Die besorgen sich heute bei Lidl 27 einen Helm, Trikot und Radhose und es fällt nicht auf, wenn jemand, der so gekleidet ist, sich einfach ein Rad nimmt und damit losfährt. Ich verrate damit keine neuen Tricks. Das wird schon lange so praktiziert.


----------



## buckstaaa (2. Juli 2012)

Braucht zufällig noch jemand im Ruhrpott die kurze Hose in Gr. M? Bei mir sitzt sie nicht gescheit^^ Etikett etc. ist noch dran. Falls jemand Interesse hat, kann er/sie sie gern bei mir in  Essen Holsterhausen (natürlich für den Originalpreis ohne irgendwelche Aufschläge) abholen. Ansonsten bring ich sie zurück^^


----------



## BubbleTea (2. Juli 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Sieht vom Obermaterial genau aus wie ein Deuter. Wie sind denn die Nähte und Reißverschlüsse?



Ich hatte heute einen in der Hand. Vom Aussehen ähnlich wie ein Deuter, das ist wohl auch so gewollt!  Von der Qualität, Verarbeitung und Material her aber leider absolute Kacka!  Da sind selbst 10 Euro noch viel zu teuer auf dem Bazar gibts das billiger!


----------



## bummelexpress (2. Juli 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Sieht vom Obermaterial genau aus wie ein Deuter. Wie sind denn die Nähte und Reißverschlüsse?



Nähte sind sauber vernäht, Reißverschlüsse hakeln nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettpresse (2. Juli 2012)

buckstaaa schrieb:


> (natürlich für den Originalpreis ohne irgendwelche Aufschläge) abholen.




was hast du den genommen?


----------



## buckstaaa (2. Juli 2012)

Fettpresse" data-source="post: 9654760"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Fettpresse schrieb:


> was hast du den genommen?



Wieso? Habe die Hose vorhin gekauft... Ich dachte ich könnte jemandem im Forum einen gefallen damit tun... Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Bestände aufgekauft sind...


----------



## DerJoe (2. Juli 2012)

buckstaaa schrieb:


> Wieso? Habe die Hose vorhin gekauft... Ich dachte ich könnte jemandem im Forum einen gefallen damit tun... Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Bestände aufgekauft sind...



Nö. Kleine Grössen wie M gibts im Bereich Essen Borbeck noch. Also hier bei mir lagen vorhin noch welche im Lidl rum.


----------



## hnx (3. Juli 2012)

Cillit schrieb:


> Bildchen für dich :
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Danke


----------



## bicom (3. Juli 2012)

Hmm, also mit den outdoor jacken die immer mal bei lidl angeboten werden, war ich bisher nicht so zufrieden, weil sie mir zu schnell kaputt gegangen sind. der rucksack macht auf den fotos aber nen guten eindruck!


----------



## CrossX (3. Juli 2012)

Meine Freundin hat sich gestern den Rucksack geholt. Der erste Eindruck war wirklich ganz ok für das Geld. Sinnvolle Aufteilung der Fächer, und die Verarbeitung macht einen wertigen Eindruck. Sicher noch nicht vergleichbar mit einem Deuter und Co. aber im Vergleich zu anderen Rucksäcken die für kleines Geld angeboten werden doch sehr gut. 

Mal sehen wie lange er hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hzN (3. Juli 2012)

Also ich habe mir für mein MTB auch den Montageständer gekauft.. Für den Preis wirklich solide, hätte ich nicht gedacht. ist auch kein Problem das Rad an der Sattelstütze aufzuhängen. Wer noch bisschen was zum Polstern der Klemme hat wie z.B. Gewebeband, Moosgummi o.ä. der macht mit dem Ding wirklich nix verkehrt.

Rucksack hab ich gestern auf 100 km ausgiebig getestet, auch zu empfehlen. Ich muss dazu sagen dass der wirklich von dem Material her dünner ist als ein Markenrucksack aber es reicht. Und eine Regenhülle hatte ich auch noch rumliegen..

Also, ab zu LIDL!


----------



## smart-IN (4. Juli 2012)

hab jetzt auch den rucksack...
material sieht zwar aus wie bei meinem Deuter, ist aber einen tick dünner.
allerdings ist die größe ideal für den täglichen arbeitsweg oder kleinere touren und belüftungstechnisch finde ich, dass dieser genauso gut/schlecht ist, wie mein Superbike.
anstelle des helmhalters hätte ich zwar lieber ne regenhülle, aber man kann nicht alles haben.  für die tatsache, dass er nur ein achtel des Deuter's kostete, ist er völlig ok.
lediglich der bauchgurt ist nur ca. halb so breit wie beim Deuter.

die werkzeugsatteltasche hab ich auch besorgen lassen und für fünf euro ist da auch nix hin. soooo oft braucht man die miniwerkzeuge nicht, aber sozusagen die "grundausstattung" für fünf euro plus die tasche, die halt ans bike meiner frau kommt, ist glaub ich nicht billiger zu bekommen.


----------



## masterchris_99 (4. Juli 2012)

Also mein Lidl war gestern schon gut geplündert. Hosen und T-Shirts für Herren gab es jeweils nur noch einmal in L


----------



## CrossX (4. Juli 2012)

Hat sich mal einer die Helme angeguckt? Suche noch einen Ersatzhelm fürs Rennrad, da der Helm schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist. 
Da eh alle Helme TÜV geprüft sind in Deutschland sollte die Sicherheit ja stimmen.


----------



## Cillit (4. Juli 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Hat sich mal einer die Helme angeguckt? Suche noch einen Ersatzhelm fürs Rennrad, da der Helm schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist.
> Da eh alle Helme TÜV geprüft sind in Deutschland sollte die Sicherheit ja stimmen.



Also beim Helm bin ich schon skeptischer, da sollte man meiner Meinung nicht sparen, optisch hat er mir auch nicht so gut gefallen.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smart-IN (4. Juli 2012)

wenn er so gut ist, wie mein alter, so würde ich ihn als ok einstufen.
hab den nur in den schrank geschickt, weil ich mir günstig nen Alpina geschossen hab.
ansonsten sind die schon gut gemacht.


----------



## sattler (4. Juli 2012)

Also die Jacke ging bei mir wieder Retour - am Torso passte bei mir Größe L - aber selbst bei Größe XL waren die Ärmel zu kurz.

Rucksack finde ich ganz gut und den Montageständer habe ich mir auch geholt. 
Insgesamt ist der sicher absolut in Ordnung - Schwachpunkte sind aber die Plastik-Rohrklemmen. Eine Verschraubung hat sich gestern bei der Premiere bereits ins Kunststoff gefressen.

Da muss man halt mit eigenen Mitteln ein wenig nachbessern...


----------



## ms303 (4. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mir den Helm so aus Spaß geholt (war ja nur ein Zehner).

Der ist soweit in Ordnung.

Verstellmöglichkeit mittels Rändelrad wie bei meinem Alpina D-Alto L.E..

Optik finde ich eigentlich auch in Ordnung (hab den in Anthrazit-Metallic).

"Highlight" ist die LED hinten drin, die dauerhaft, blinkend oder als Strobo geschaltet werden kann.

Verarbeitung ist für den Preis ebenfalls okay.


----------



## murmelchen (4. Juli 2012)

als schnellaufsetzhelm ist der schon in Ordnung.
der liegt ganz gut in der garage, wenn ich mal wieder keinen finde....

ist zwar OT, aber: hat jemand die minifußluftpumpe schon probiert?


----------



## urmel511 (4. Juli 2012)

murmelchen schrieb:


> ist zwar OT, aber: hat jemand die minifußluftpumpe schon probiert?



Spare Dir das Geld, ich hatte das Ding mal vor 3 Jahren gekauft .. landete letztens ungenutzt im Müll. 

Warte lieber bis es beim Aldi wieder die mit dem Doppelzylinder aus Metall gibt. Meine habe ich nun seit gut 8 Jahren und die pumpt und pumpt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmelchen (4. Juli 2012)

dann weiss ich ja bescheid
danke für den tipp


----------



## v2Wy4 (4. Juli 2012)

Noch ein Tipp von mir:
Guckt im laden vorsichtshalber in die Packung rein, ob auch die größe drin ist, die auf dem Karton/Packung steht.

Hab mir ein funktionsunterhemd geholt. Auf dem Karton stand "L", der war auch noch nicht geöffnet, zuhause hab ich aber gesehen, dass ein Shirt in "M" drin war 

Funktionsmäßig dürfte das auch klar gehen, habe schon das lange Shirt (damals als motorradunterwäsche deklariert) und das tut was es soll.
Auffällig ist die unübersehbare Ähnlichkeit zu xbionic Klamotten. Besonders der gestickte Teil im Schulter/Träger Bereich


----------



## Gunx3 (4. Juli 2012)

Zur Jacke: 

Fand ich nicht schlecht, aber wie vorhin auch schon gepostet passte die Jackengröße vom Oberkörper nicht zu der Länge der Arme. Da war sie mir vieeeeel zu kurz. Sah schon lustig aus 
Kann aber auch darin liegen das ich für ne Frau schon relativ groß bin (1,84m). Ansonsten für den Preis bestimmt okay.

Zur Hose:

Die fallen doch groß aus, sowohl meine als auch die von meinem Vater mussten wir eine Nummer kleiner holen. Ansonsten denke ich ist die schon okay. 

Den Rucksack werde ich mir wohl gleich noch holen (Für den Fall ich bekomme noch einen) meinen musste ich gerade wegschmeißen 
Zum Übergang bestimmt okay


----------



## ht-rider1987 (4. Juli 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Hat sich mal einer die Helme angeguckt? Suche noch einen Ersatzhelm fürs Rennrad, da der Helm schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist.
> Da eh alle Helme TÜV geprüft sind in Deutschland sollte die Sicherheit ja stimmen.



Ich glaube, die Sicherheit wird stimmen, ich wäre eher skeptisch wegen den Belüftungen und der damit verbundenen Hitzestaus bzw einer schlechbelüftung.


----------



## CrossX (4. Juli 2012)

ht-rider1987 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Sicherheit wird stimmen, ich wäre eher skeptisch wegen den Belüftungen und der damit verbundenen Hitzestaus bzw einer schlechbelüftung.



Das ist beim Rennrad nicht so wichtig. Da ist man relativ schnell bei eher geringer Belastung unterwegs. 
Ich denke ich werde ihn mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. Juli 2012)

Die Belüftung ist auch beim MTB eher theoretisch. Wenn man sich mit 6-10 km/h eine Steigung hochquält, wo man hauptsächlich drauf achtet, dass man die Balance zwischen Traktion und Nach-hinten-umkippen hält, hilft auch kein Fahrtwind, wenn die Birne unterm Helm platzt vor Hitze...bergab mit 45 ziehts in jedem Helm, selbst in ner Vollschale vom Aldi von vor 10 Jahren wirds mir da nicht warm...aber vielleicht bin ich einfach zu anspruchslos


----------



## ht-rider1987 (4. Juli 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Die Belüftung ist auch beim MTB eher theoretisch. Wenn man sich mit 6-10 km/h eine Steigung hochquält, wo man hauptsächlich drauf achtet, dass man die Balance zwischen Traktion und Nach-hinten-umkippen hält, hilft auch kein Fahrtwind, wenn die Birne unterm Helm platzt vor Hitze...bergab mit 45 ziehts in jedem Helm, selbst in ner Vollschale vom Aldi von vor 10 Jahren wirds mir da nicht warm...aber vielleicht bin ich einfach zu anspruchslos



kann sein, ich sah mal ein Testvideo wo mit ner Wärmebildkamera vielleicht hab ich mich da auch zum "qualitätskauf" verleiten lassen. Ich weis nur, im Vergleich meines ersten Helms, einem 5 Helm vom Aldi, zum 49 Helm, einem Alpina Spice gab es bei mir signifikante Unterschiede im Komfort, das ist aber nur Subjektiv.

 So Far - Buy 'n' Try


----------



## DerJoe (4. Juli 2012)

Es gibt Leute, denen passt ein Lidl Helm besser als ein Alpina. Letztendlich muss immer die Passform entscheiden. Beim Helm ist es wie mit dem Sattel. So wie dort jeder nen anderen Ar*** hat, hat auch jeder eine andere Birne. 
Diverse Tests von unabhängigen Prüfinstitutionen (also keine Bike-Bravos) haben schon längst ergeben, dass man vom Kaufpreis keinerlei Rückschlüsse auf die Sicherheit eines Fahrradhelmes ziehen kann. Wo ein 120 Helm kläglich versagt hat, hat ein 20 Helm bestanden. Wer glaubt, dass ein teurer Helm immer unbedingt auch besser ist, begibt sich in den Bereich der Mythen und des Aberglaubens.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. Juli 2012)

Ich fahr jetzt schon ca 4 Jahren einen Lidl Helm. Allerdings die Version, die damals 35 Euro gekostet hat. Leider gabs sowas nie wieder. Das ist ein umgelabelter Cratoni Tremor. Hab mir den damals wegen des superleichten Gewichts geholt und bin super zufrieden damit. Belüftung ist mir wie gesagt eher egal, aber er passt auf meine Birne und wurde zum Glück noch nie gebraucht...aber ohne Helm ist undenkbar. Da lob ich mir jeden, der nen 10 Euro Lidl Helm aufzieht, statt vor Eitelkeit als Pflegefall zu enden ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (4. Juli 2012)

Mit der Sicherheit des Helmes wird es wohl weniger ein Problem geben.

An der Größenverstellung hinten, dem Verschluss am Kinn und bei den Polstern wurde halt etwas gespart. 
Am besten mal zum Lidl gehen und anschauen.



Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich fahr jetzt schon ca 4 Jahren einen Lidl  Helm. Allerdings die Version, die damals 35 Euro gekostet hat. Leider  gabs sowas nie wieder. Das ist ein umgelabelter Cratoni Tremor. Hab mir  den damals wegen des superleichten Gewichts geholt und bin super  zufrieden damit. Belüftung ist mir wie gesagt eher egal, aber er passt  auf meine Birne und wurde zum Glück noch nie gebraucht...aber ohne Helm  ist undenkbar. Da lob ich mir jeden, der nen 10 Euro Lidl Helm aufzieht,  statt vor Eitelkeit als Pflegefall zu enden ....



Vor einiger Zeit hab es beim Lidl den hier der auch Online noch zu haben ist. http://www.lidl.de/de/Fahrrad-Helme/CRIVIT-Profi-Fahrradhelm
Keine Ahnung ob der ebenfalls gut ist...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. Juli 2012)

Der Online Helm ist ein anderer...und die 4 Jahre waren gelogen, er war im April 2009 im Laden erhältlich...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5765184#post5765184 

ab Beitrag 13...und hat nur 30 Euro gekostet. Ist in der MTB-News Datenbank auch gelistet. Link in Beitrag 16 in diesem Thema. Wenn man bisschen rumschaut, dann kann man bei Lidl, Aldi und wie sie heißen doch Schnäppchen machen. 

Den Rucksack hab ich übrigens gekauft bei Lidl und wollte berichten. Bisher war er allerdings noch nicht im Einsatz, sieht für mich für 9.99 aber erstaunlich gut aus. Kann man für das Geld nicht selbst machen. Die Reißverschlüsse laufen erstaunlich leichtgängig. Das war für mich im Laden Hauptkriterium ihn zu nehmen. Hätte es viel schlimmer erwartet. Werde ihn mal neben einen vergleichbaren Deuter legen....

Hab leider nur nen Speed Lite 20 von Deuter zum Vergleich, aber was sofort auffällt, ist: Die Träger oben sind bei den Deuters fast direkt nebeneinander. Beim Lidl ist der Abstand oben deutlich breiter. Mal sehen, wie sich das in der Praxis äußert. Ansonsten sind die Träger beim Deuter eventuell etwas dicker gepolstert und weicher, die Lidl etwas straffer und haben "schärfere" Außenkanten an den Trägern. Bei Deuter ist um die Ränder der Träger drumrum gepolstert und keine Naht oder Saum. Könnte weniger einschneiden bei schwerer Beladung. Dafür ist die Belademöglichkeit beim Lidl DEUTLICH praktischer. Ebenso die Fronttasche mit Reißverschluss (Handy z.B.) ...ist aber auch nicht ganz fair der Vergleich, weil der Deuter ein Trekkingrucksack ist, kein Bike Rucksack. Nach wie vor glaube ich, dass die 10 Euro bei Lidl gut angelegt waren...jetzt kommt der Praxistest


----------



## DerJoe (4. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mir den Rucksack auch angeschaut. Für den Preis war der mehr als okay.
Von der ganzen Machart erinnerte der mich an meinen Decathlon-Trinkrucksack. Anderer Schnitt, aber identische Haptik.
Sind wir doch mal wieder ehrlich. Was kommt denn in einen derart kleinen Rucksack rein? Kleines, leichtes Zeugs. Braucht man dafür eine massive Materialstärke? Wohl kaum. Mein 70 ltr. Salewa-Rucksack ist vom Material her viel dicker als mein 4 ltr. Decathlon-Rucksack, aber darin transportiere ich auch viel schwerere Dinge. z.B. 2 grosse Eimer Wandfarbe. 

Wenn Deuter nächsten Monat einen Rucksack mit dünneren Material vorstellt und schreibt, dass man dadurch den Biker mittels Leichtbau in seiner Leistung unterstützt, gibts hier im Forum wieder 100x  für diese tolle Idee.


----------



## Promontorium (4. Juli 2012)

v2Wy4 schrieb:


> Auffällig ist die unübersehbare Ähnlichkeit zu xbionic Klamotten. Besonders der gestickte Teil im Schulter/Träger Bereich



Das ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen. Ob die aber aus dem gleichen Haus wie X-Bionic kommen, hmmm...! Sind aber auf jeden Fall gut verarbeitet und halten auch schön warm!
Bikeunterhosen mit Polster in X-Bionic-Optik gab's erst im Frühjahr bei ALDI. Top-Teile!


----------



## Promontorium (4. Juli 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Rucksack auch angeschaut. Für den Preis war der mehr als okay.
> Von der ganzen Machart erinnerte der mich an meinen Decathlon-Trinkrucksack. Anderer Schnitt, aber identische Haptik.
> Sind wir doch mal wieder ehrlich. Was kommt denn in einen derart kleinen Rucksack rein? Kleines, leichtes Zeugs. Braucht man dafür eine massive Materialstärke? Wohl kaum. Mein 70 ltr. Salewa-Rucksack ist vom Material her viel dicker als mein 4 ltr. Decathlon-Rucksack, aber darin transportiere ich auch viel schwerere Dinge. z.B. 2 grosse Eimer Wandfarbe.
> 
> Wenn Deuter nächsten Monat einen Rucksack mit dünneren Material vorstellt und schreibt, dass man dadurch den Biker mittels Leichtbau in seiner Leistung unterstützt, gibts hier im Forum wieder 100x  für diese tolle Idee.




Nicht nur dieser Post bringt es mal wieder auf den Punkt! Deuter hat doch diese Light-Rucksäcke im Programm, und die werden wohl auch nicht die robustesten sein. Einen Tod muß man halt sterben!


----------



## ht-rider1987 (4. Juli 2012)

ich hab mir übrigens auch den Rucksack geholt, in grün.

War damit auch schon zwei Stunden und 40 km unterwegs, drinnen waren ein Ersatzschlauch, Flickzeug, ein Tool, ein Abus Schloss (nur um mal zum testen das Gewicht zu pushen), eine Lezyne Pumpe und ne Windweste.

Trug sich sehr entspannt, Schweiss am Rücken war ertragbar, und sonst gibts nix zu meckern. Finde den für diesen Preis sehr gut konzipiert, und ich bin ebenfalls von den Reißverschlüssen angetan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummelexpress (4. Juli 2012)

ich war heute extra mal im Sportgeschäft und hab mir von der Größe und Gewicht vergleichbare Rucksäcke von Deuter angeschaut. Unter anderem Deuter Speed X 8l(oder so ähnlich hieß er). Das Material von dem Rucksack fand ich noch wesentlich dünner als das vom Lidl Rucksack. Und gekostet hat er das vierfache.


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juli 2012)

Speed X ist auch ein Leichtrucksack. Irgend woher muß die Gewichtsersparnis (im Prospekt fürs Ego) ja kommen


----------



## ms303 (5. Juli 2012)

Da bin ich ja froh, mir auch einen Rucksack gesichert zu haben.

Krieg ihn zwar erst am Wochenende (Freundin hat ihn gekauft/Fernbeziehung), aber ich bin gespannt auf das Teil.


----------



## bummelexpress (5. Juli 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Speed X ist auch ein Leichtrucksack. Irgend woher muß die Gewichtsersparnis (im Prospekt fürs Ego) ja kommen



war ja nur, weil manche hier gemeint haben, dass ein Deuter Rucksack aus viel robusterem Material besteht  und deshalb der Discounterrucksack gar nichts taugen kann...

Und der Lidl Rucksack ist mit seinen knapp 430g auch nicht gerade ein Schwergewicht


----------



## Kupferbirne (5. Juli 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Die Belüftung ist auch beim MTB eher theoretisch. Wenn man sich mit 6-10 km/h eine Steigung hochquält, wo man hauptsächlich drauf achtet, dass man die Balance zwischen Traktion und Nach-hinten-umkippen hält, hilft auch kein Fahrtwind, wenn die Birne unterm Helm platzt vor Hitze...bergab mit 45 ziehts in jedem Helm, selbst in ner Vollschale vom Aldi von vor 10 Jahren wirds mir da nicht warm...aber vielleicht bin ich einfach zu anspruchslos




Gibts eigentlich keine Helme mit "aktiver Belüftung"?

Statt der Blink-LED könnte man doch einen kleinen Ventilator einbauen der beim langsam Fahren für künstlichen Fahrtwind sorgt.
Wenn man es ganz clever macht könnte man den Lüfter beim schnell fahren sogar als Windrad nutzen um den Akku wieder aufzuladen


----------



## Klein-Holgi (5. Juli 2012)

wenn Du schnell bist, dann hast Du es als erster patentieren lassen...ich seh schon die Millionen und Abermillionen auf Dich einprasseln...sauCOOLe Idee!!! im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes...

http://picture.yatego.com/images/44ad2d83e9f844.7/Solarcap-kqh/solar-cap-mit-ventilator.jpg

das mit nem Helm umgesetzt und Du wirst reich...


----------



## Cillit (5. Juli 2012)

Kupferbirne schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich keine Helme mit "aktiver BelÃ¼ftung"?
> 
> Statt der Blink-LED kÃ¶nnte man doch einen kleinen Ventilator einbauen der beim langsam Fahren fÃ¼r kÃ¼nstlichen Fahrtwind sorgt.
> Wenn man es ganz clever macht kÃ¶nnte man den LÃ¼fter beim schnell fahren sogar als Windrad nutzen um den Akku wieder aufzuladen



Man kÃ¶nnte auch die Richtung des Ventilators so einstellen das der Fahrer geschoben wird ð
Sorry kleiner Scherz....



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CrossX (5. Juli 2012)

Du meinst wohl sowas


----------



## Tesla71 (7. Juli 2012)

Moin zusammen, ich habe mir heute mal den Rucksack bei Lidl geholt. Der macht soweit einen guten Eindruck . Werde den morgen mal im Einsatz testen . Irgendwer schrieb hier schon, daß ein Regenschutz gut gewesen wäre, aber man kann halt nicht  alles haben.

Die Handschuhe habe ich auch mal probeweise angezogen und wieder weggelegt. Das Gelpolster war definitiv zu viel Polsterung. Weniger ist mehr.  Es ist ein Polster für die gesamte Handfläche, statt ein in mehrere Zonen unterteiltes Polster. 

Die Radhose in der Ladyvariante habe ich auch dagelassen. Die könnte OK sein, aber mit der Aldiversion vom letzten Jahr habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht ( Tragekomfort), deshalb  werde ich als nächstes mal ein Markenprodukt testen, keine Discounterware. Bei dem Lidl-Teil sah  die Polsterung aber etwas anders geschnitten aus als bei Aldi. 

Von den Funktionsunterhemden habe ich schon welche, mit denen ich sehr zufrieden bin. Für kältere Temperaturen völlig OK, für über 15 Grad on Tour oder für den Weg zur Arbeit (bei mir ca 14 km) aber absoluter Overkill. 

Die Dinger ziehe ich bis 11 Grad im Bikepark unter der Safetyjacke an, ab 10 Grad abwärts tendiere ich dann eher zum Langarm (ebenfalls Lidl-Funktionsshirt)  oder Kurzarm in Verbindung mit Aldi Windstoppertrikot.

Dafür , daß ich die Teile vollschwitze, wasche und am nächsten Tag wieder anziehe, verrichten sie bisher ihren Dienst mehr als ordentlich. 

Fazit: Funktionsshirt eher fûr Herbst/ Winter geeignet, wenn man es als Unterhemd trägt. Fûr den männlichen Radler als einzige  Oberbekleidung im Sommer "eventuell" OK. 

Ich hoffe, dieser  Beitrag ergibt trotz  der selbstgemixten braunen Daiquiri, die ich intus hab',  noch einen Sinn, wenn ich ihn abschicke.


----------



## Deleted 245755 (7. Juli 2012)

Ich hab alles von Lidl geholt. 
Also fast, aber der Reihe nach. Eine kurze Hose, die Dreiviertelhose, das Funktionsunterhemd, die Jacke, das Shirt.
Ich hab sonst Gonso und Sportful normalerweise und da fühlt sich das Lidl-Zeuch deutlich billiger an auf der Haut. Kann man aber tragen.
Der Rucksack ist gut.
Ich hab da noch das kleine Schloss geholt, das sehr gut im Rucksack reinpasst. Das Billigtacho funktioniert erstaunlich gut und beleidigt mein eTrex 30 am Lenker. 
Fürs kleine Geld ist der Kram ok. Man hat ein Satz Klamotten mehr, falls man sich im Wald dreckig gemacht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smart-IN (7. Juli 2012)

ich hab gestern (da sie zum glück noch welche hatten) noch drei so magnetschienen für werkzeuge mitgenommen. 
praktisch in der garage an der wand, wenn man nicht jedes mal an den von den bikes versperrten schrank möchte, um mal eben nen maulschlüssel oder ne zange rauszuholen...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. Juli 2012)

So: wie angekündigt der Bericht über das Leben eines Lidl-Rucksacks für 9,95. Heute erste Ausfahrt mit dem Teil. Alles umgeladen, was mir sinnvoll schien. 2 mal 0,5er Aldi-Isostar, das Pannenspray, einen Schlauch, Flickzeug, Reifenheber, nen Satz Inbus, Ersatztrikot, Windjacke...Kleinkram und 5 Riegel. Perfekt gepasst - auf gehts. Das Ding sitzt trotz der beiden Flaschen auf dem Rücken super und man merkt ihn so gut wie nicht. Dass so gut wie keine Belüftung da ist, ist mir egal. Er baut schön schmal und es ist nichts im Weg, wenn man sich umdreht. PERFEKT bis hierhin. Bei der ersten Pause stell ich mir die Frage, für was 2 seitliche Klippse sind. Aha...das ist, um den Rucksack bei nicht voller Beladung zusammenzuschnüren, damit nichts wackelt. Klippse eingesteckt, NORMAL angezogen. AB!...





Schien wohl nicht ganz durchgenäht zu sein. Es hing nur noch an einem Faden...Aber ohne diesen Riemen kann ich trotzdem gut leben. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass irgendein Trottel das im Laden schon kaputtgemacht hat, weil der Rucksack schon ausgepackt war und nur noch 5 übrig waren als ich abends einen gekauft hatte und die grünen kamen nicht in Frage...

Mal sehen, wie es weitergeht. Umtauschen geht wohl nicht mehr, weils keine mehr gibt und zurückgeben will ich auch  nicht, dazu ist er zu gut!


----------



## smart-IN (7. Juli 2012)

im empfinde diese zusätzlichen komprimierungsbänder auch nervig - behindern mein beladen.
werde meine evtl. eh abschneiden...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. Juli 2012)

Aha...da haben wir ja den Fachausdruck. Ich bin kein Rucksackspezialist...
Komprimierungsbänder. Ab damit! Lidl hat schon vorgearbeitet 

Vor allem sind sie dem Reißverschluss ständig im Weg...völlig sinnloses Teil...


----------



## smart-IN (7. Juli 2012)

hab ich jetzt auch nur so kombiniert... 
bei dem kleinen rucksack gehen die ja gerade noch so - bei den letzten großen die die hatten, waren die noch bescheuerter angebracht. da hätte man vor jedem öffnen erst die dinger auch noch aufmachen müssen.


----------



## karl_arsch (7. Juli 2012)

Hier auch mein Erfahrungsbericht zu der

LIDL Radshort / MTB Short (schwarz-grüne)


Ich hatte mir jetzt 2 Stück gekauft (eine im Lidl und eine nachbestellt im Internet) und hatte sie zum Radeln an (normal gefahren, keine Stürze etc.) und zuhause beim Sitzen am Schreibtisch.
Ich glaub jeweils 2 mal gewaschen.
Laufleistung ca. 500km pro Hose.

Resultat: *Totalschaden*

Zuerst wurden die Nähte am Schritt ja immer dünner und daher auch nur das wenige Waschen in der Maschine.
Aber irgendwann nach einer Tour ist mir aufgefallen wie an der Außenseite der Hose kurz unterm Bund die Hose seitlich einen Schlitz bekommt und aufreißt. Nachgeschaut und bei der anderen Hose auch.

Ärger mich ziemlich, da ich zumindest gehofft hatte dass ich mit 2 Hosen dann den ganzen Sommer durchradeln kann.

Fazit:
MTB-Short von Lidl kann ich nicht empfehlen.
12,49 ist keine Stange Geld, aber für eine Laufleistung von 500km und 3 Monate Tragezeit dann doch ein wenig zu hoch 
Schade
Anmerkung: Das bezieht sich auf die schwarz-grüne MTB-Short und nicht auf die blaue. Zu der kann ich noch nichts sagen, durch den anderen Schnitt fahre ich mit der kein Rad


----------



## peh (7. Juli 2012)

Den Rucksack konnte ich in Leipzig leider nicht finden (hatte gleich am Montag geschaut, im Laufe der Woche vier Filialen angesteuert). Heute bin ich ohne Schloss einkaufen gefahren, zu spät gemerkt, keine Lust auf zwölf zusätzliche Kilometer, also schnell in den nächsten Lidl und einen dieser Safeman für 7,99 Euro gekauft.

"Safe" wirkt der vier Milimeter dicke Stahldraht nicht, die Bedienung hakt etwas - beim Ab- wie Aufrollen und auch beim Aufschließen. Für die Trikottasche scheint mir der Safeman schon etwas zu klobig und etwas zu schwer.

Auf der Verpackung steht eine Webadresse: http://safeman.de

Neugierig, wie ich bin, eingetippt und erstaunt: Das Ding soll eigentlich 14,90 Euro kosten. Ich finde die 7,99 Euro von Lidl schon arg grenzwertig, aber vielleicht lerne ich den Kleinen noch schätzen.


----------



## bobons (7. Juli 2012)

karl_arsch schrieb:


> ...
> Anmerkung: Das bezieht sich auf die schwarz-grüne MTB-Short und nicht auf die blaue. Zu der kann ich noch nichts sagen, durch den anderen Schnitt fahre ich mit der kein Rad



Hi, kannst Du mir vielleicht eine Kopie Deines Kassenzettels schicken? Ich habe auch die Schwarz-Grüne nach ca. 20 Mal Tragen gehimmelt. Die Blaue (die übrigens besser gepasst hatte) war nach 1 Mal Tragen Schrott (steht auch vor 2 Seiten oder so).
Von der Schwarzen habe ich den Zettel nicht mehr, und Lidl nimmt nichts zurück ohne Kassenzettel (Aldi & Kaufland tun das problemlos, auch nach Monaten).


----------



## DerJoe (7. Juli 2012)

Den Safeman am Stern (das farbige Teil) festhalten und dann am Seil ziehen. Bei mir rollt sich das dann sehr leicht ab.
Aufschneiden kann man das Teil sicherlich mit jeden Seitenschneider, also als Primärschloß vollkommen ungeeignet. Aber zur kurzfristigen Sicherung bei Events, die das plötzliche Aufspringen und Wegfahren verhindern soll, sicherlich sinnvoll. Besser als nichts.
Man kann auch Sattel und Sattelstütze damit sichern. Ich schiebe die Sattelstütze rein, ziehe das Kabel durch eine Rail, dann durchs Hinterrad, ziehe das Kabel stramm und schon sind Sattel, Stütze und Hinterrad gegen ein schnelles Ausbauen und Mitnehmen gesichert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (8. Juli 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Lidl nimmt nichts zurück ohne Kassenzettel


Wenn Du die richtigen Argumente hast, dann hat Lidl gar keine andere Wahl. Gib mal "Gewährleistung ohne Kassenbon" o. ä. in die Suchmaschine ein.

http://www.test.de/Gewaehrleistung-Die-Tricks-der-Haendler-1133564-2133564/

@DerJoe, Danke, ja so rollt er noch am besten ab, dennoch rau und hakelig, vielleicht gibt sich das aber auch. Absurd finde ich, wie viel sinnlosen Raum das Gehäuse einnimmt. Das Teil ist drei Zentimeter hoch, der Draht gerade mal vier Milimeter. Ein Vorteil ist auf jeden Fall, dass man den Safeman festziehen kann. Wer zum Beispiel einen Radgepäckträger am Auto nutzt, könnte damit eine zusätzliche Fixierung und Sicherung erreichen.


----------



## bobons (8. Juli 2012)

peh schrieb:


> Wenn Du die richtigen Argumente hast, dann hat Lidl gar keine andere Wahl. Gib mal "Gewährleistung ohne Kassenbon" o. ä. in die Suchmaschine ein.
> 
> http://www.test.de/Gewaehrleistung-Die-Tricks-der-Haendler-1133564-2133564/
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für den Link!


----------



## DerJoe (8. Juli 2012)

Ich möchte hiermit mal darauf hinweisen, dass die Sache mit dem Zeugen anstelle einen Kaufbeleges nirgendwo im BGB vermerkt ist. Das ist so ein Mythos, der sich genauso verbreitet hat wie die Sache mit den 3 potentiellen Nachmietern, um aus einem Mietvertrag raus zu kommen.
Auch wenn sowas bei test.de steht, dann ist es schlecht recherchiert. 
Wer will, kann sich gerne die §§430-480 des BGB durchlesen und selbst recherchieren. http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/433.html


----------



## peh (8. Juli 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Ich möchte hiermit mal darauf hinweisen, dass die Sache mit dem Zeugen anstelle einen Kaufbeleges nirgendwo im BGB vermerkt ist. Das ist so ein Mythos, der sich genauso verbreitet hat wie die Sache mit den 3 potentiellen Nachmietern, um aus einem Mietvertrag raus zu kommen.


Mir ist nicht klar, was Du damit sagen willst. Warum sollte das im BGB explizit stehen müssen? Im BGB steht auch nicht, dass man den Kauf mit Kontoauszug belegen kann. Im BGB steht glücklicherweise auch nicht, dass Gewährleistung einen Kassenbon voraussetzt. Im BGB steht nicht mal, wie das Wetter morgen früh wird.

Zu beweisen, dass Discounter-Eigenmarken beim dem betreffenden Discounter gekauft wurden, ist trivial. Der Zeitpunkt könnte problematisch sein, sofern der Discounter die exakt gleiche Ware seit Jahren mehrmals anbietet. Glücklicherweise unterscheidet sich die Ware meist von Angebot zu Angebot.

Musterhafte Urteile scheint es nicht zu geben, aber die Rechtsauffassung, dass ein Kassenbon, eine Quittung oder Rechnung nicht benötigt werden, ist netzweit nahezu unstrittig, s. z. B. auch:

http://www.123recht.net/Urteile-Reklamation-ohne-Kassenbon-__f259229.html


----------



## DerJoe (8. Juli 2012)

Natürlich kann man das durchprozessieren. Aber es gibt laut BGB keinen eindeutigen Wortlaut dazu. Wenn Lidl (oder eine andere Firma) sich also querstellt und gegebenfalls auf deren AGBs verweist, kann man den Weg zum Anwalt und über das Gericht gehen und wahrscheinlich wird man auch Recht bekommen. Falls aber nicht, waren das die teuersten Hosen, die man je gekauft hat.
Da wäre es billiger die Hosen in der nächstgelegenen Näherei, Nähstube oder bei eine Bekannten nachnähen zu lassen. Und die Kosten dafür als Erfahrung anzunehmen und sich hinter die Ohren zu schreiben, demnächst die Kaufbelege aufzubewahren oder die eigene Schuseligkeit zu akzeptieren und auf den Betrag zu schei**en. 

Zu den Sachen die im Netz stehen gilt wie immer: Nur weil es 1000x geschrieben wurde, wird es nicht richtiger. Die Meinung, welche im Netz vertreten wird, ist rechtlich betrachtet, irrelevant.


----------



## ms303 (8. Juli 2012)

Hat noch jemand den Prospekt und kann mir sagen, wie gross die Trinkblase für den 9,99-Rucksack sein darf?

Sind das 3 Liter oder 2 Liter?

Würde mir gerne eine zulegen.

Und welche würdet Ihr empfehlen (Deuter, Camelbak oder Source)?

Günstiger wäre schon gut...  ;-)

Bin da absoluter Neuling.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Edit: Mein Rucksack ist übrigens perfekt verarbeitet. Da ist wirklich alles o.k..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cillit (8. Juli 2012)

Da steht leider nicht wieviel Liter , ich würde auf 2l tippen , bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CrossX (8. Juli 2012)

Hab gerade mal die 3 Liter Deuterblase ausprobiert. Ist schon recht eng, aber passte gerade noch so rein. Allerdings leer.


----------



## ms303 (9. Juli 2012)

Also besser 2 Liter, oder?

Und welche könnt Ihr empfehlen?


----------



## DerJoe (9. Juli 2012)

Ich habe die von Decathlon seit letzten Jahr im Einsatz. Nur die Blase kostet dort knapp 10. Mundstück kann man herrlich leicht zerlegen und reinigen. 2x ist mir das Mundstück letzten Winter eingefroren, da war es aber auch -10°C draussen. Sollte das mal kaputt gehen gibts für ein paar Euro dort das Teil einzeln oder die gewinkelte Version von Camelback passt auch an den Schlauch dran.
Aber dann hättest du gleich bei Decathlon einen Trinkrucksack mit Blase kaufen können. Nächste Decathlon-Filiale ist in Herne. Von mir (Bereich Borbeck) 20 Rad-km entfernt. Die haben nicht nur Decathlon-Produkte dort.
 Wenn du diesen Thread hier durchforstest, wirst du mehr als einmal lesen können, dass die Decathlon Sachen zwar etwas teurer als die Discounter-Sachen, aber qualitativ haushoch überlegen sind. Und du bekommst dort auch noch eine Fachberatung, wenn du da jemanden ansprichst.


----------



## bummelexpress (9. Juli 2012)

> wirst du mehr als einmal lesen können, dass die Decathlon Sachen zwar  etwas teurer als die Discounter-Sachen, aber qualitativ haushoch  überlegen sind. Und du bekommst dort auch noch eine Fachberatung, wenn  du da jemanden ansprichst



wenn man das Glück hat in der Nähe einer Filiale zu wohnen. Bei mir ist weit und breit keine in der Nähe .


----------



## DerJoe (9. Juli 2012)

Aber dafür kannst du dort online bestellen. Nehmen wir z.B. deren Radhosen. Kategorie 1 bei denen ist immer für Gelegenheitsfahrer, die die Sachen eher selten nutzen. Dementsprechend sind die Sachen auch verarbeitet. Die Sitzpolster sind eher dünn und einfach.
Kategorie 2 ist für den, der die Sachen schon öfters nutzt. Jedes Wochenende z.B. Die Sitzpolster sind da etwas dicker.
Kategorie 3 ist die Teuerste, aber die Sachen sind schon auf einem sehr hohen Level. Fast für den täglichen Gebrauch. Die Sitzpolster sind dabei viel besser, nicht unbedingt dick, aber das Material ist ein ganz anderes.
So hat Decathlon eigentlich alles aufgeteilt und wenn man sich ein wenig damit beschäftigt, findet man dort sehr schnell und einfach die passenden Sachen.
Wenn die Sachen einfacher verarbeitet sind, steht das dabei. Oder bei den Shirts z.B. Da steht dann bei, ob die hauteng oder eher legerer geschnitten sind.
Wer allerdings wirklich HighEnd Produkte sucht, die mit Gonso oder gar Asso konkurrieren können, ist auch bei Decathlon falsch.


----------



## bummelexpress (9. Juli 2012)

bei der ganzen Online-Bestellerei komm ich mir immer ein wenig blöd vor wenn ich 3 Trikots bestelle, keines paßt, dann umtausche und das Umgetauschte paßt auch nicht richtig. Ist mir dann irgendwie unangenehm, wenn man dreimal hin- und hergeschickt hat und am Schluß doch nichts kauft. Ist aber mein Problem und ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Sachen von Decathlon brauchbar sind (wenn man nicht gerade auf Assos oder andere hochpreisige Sachen steht und das Ego es zuläßt auch in günstigen Sachen durch die Gegend zu fahren )


----------



## smart-IN (9. Juli 2012)

das viele hin und her ist doch eh schon in die preise eingerechnet.
hab damals auch drei oder vier teile wieder an Decathlon zurückgeschickt - meine frau macht das regelmäßig bei Neckermann - da bleiben z.b. von zehn teilen, vielleicht mal zwei bei uns...


----------



## CC. (11. Juli 2012)

smart-IN schrieb:


> das viele hin und her ist doch eh schon in die preise eingerechnet.
> hab damals auch drei oder vier teile wieder an Decathlon zurückgeschickt - meine frau macht das regelmäßig bei Neckermann - da bleiben z.b. von zehn teilen, vielleicht mal zwei bei uns...



Und sich dann aufregen, wenn die Autobahnen und Innenstädte voller Lastwagen sind *tztztz


----------



## smart-IN (11. Juli 2012)

also ich reg mich nicht auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (11. Juli 2012)

smart-IN schrieb:


> das viele hin und her ist doch eh schon in die preise eingerechnet.
> hab damals auch drei oder vier teile wieder an Decathlon zurückgeschickt - meine frau macht das regelmäßig bei Neckermann - da bleiben z.b. von zehn teilen, vielleicht mal zwei bei uns...



Es ist nie zu spät um etwas zu lernen. Ich empfehle Dir als kleinen Einstieg:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ökologischer_Fußabdruck


----------



## smart-IN (11. Juli 2012)

und was machen die leute, denen das zeug aus den online-verkäufen von lidl und aldi nicht passt?
oder generell beim online- und versandhandel?
oder soll ich lieber mehrere läden mit dem auto abfahren, wenn ich ein bestimmtest teil suche?
man kann es auch übertreiben... 

außerdem hab ich erst recht kein schlechtes gewissen - gleiche das sicher mit der reduzierung von zwei auf ein auto in unserem haushalt aus.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Juli 2012)

smart-IN schrieb:


> ...oder soll ich lieber mehrere läden mit dem auto abfahren, wenn ich ein bestimmtest teil suche?...


 
 Das trifft es am Besten.....


----------



## freetourer (11. Juli 2012)

smart-IN schrieb:


> und was machen die leute, denen das zeug aus den online-verkäufen von lidl und aldi nicht passt?
> oder generell beim online- und versandhandel?
> oder soll ich lieber mehrere läden mit dem auto abfahren, wenn ich ein bestimmtest teil suche?
> man kann es auch übertreiben...
> ...




???

Radfahrer oder nicht?

Also man kann auch durchaus mit dem Rad zum Einkaufen fahren ...


Aber lassen wir das - will hier niemanden missionieren. Muss halt jeder selber wissen wie er am Ende des Weges auf sein Leben zurückblicken will.


----------



## smart-IN (11. Juli 2012)

schon mal daran gedacht, dass nicht jeder in der stadt wohnt?


----------



## Tesla71 (11. Juli 2012)

smart-IN schrieb:


> schon mal daran gedacht, dass nicht jeder in der stadt wohnt?



Das muß auch nichts heißen. Bin wegen 08-15 Staubsaugerbeuteln mal in 5 Geschäften gewesen. Habe die Dinger dann im Internet bestellt. 
Inzwischen ist es mir schon mehrmals passiert, daß mir im Ladengeschäft gesagt wurde, daß sie irgendwas nicht vorrätig haben, ich es aber über ihren Webshop bekommen könnte (jeweils das Lager an einem anderen Ort). 

In Geschäfte fahren ich fast nur noch für Wocheneinkäufe bzw. Toilettenartikel oder ähnliches und für neue Jeans fahre ich nach Roermond. 

Ich war gestern bei Lidl und habe mir zwei von diese Brillen besorgt. 
Es gab 4 verschiedene Farben, die auch teilweise anders geschnitten sind. 
Beim Auspacken stellte sich dann heraus, daß das nicht der einzige Unterschied ist. 
Die blaue hat Gumminoppen am Bügel und Gummihalter für die Nasenwurzel, die anthrazitfarbene nicht. 
Was sich angenehmer trägt, muß ich noch austesten. Beim Aufsetzen merke ich noch nicht so den Unterschied.


----------



## smart-IN (11. Juli 2012)

eben - gerade wenn man was "besonderes" braucht ist spätestens sense...
unsere nächstgelegene stadt ist Ingolstadt - aber wer's kennt weis, was für ein hinterwäldlerkaff das is. zudem zahlt man fast überall wie ich es nenne den "audi-bonus". 
kleines beispiel? Schwalbe Easy Fit im Radhaus Ingolstadt:  6,95! 

aber btt! hab diese woche (bisher drei mal) den rucksack benutzt. genau so wenig schweiß drunter, wie bei meinem Deuter Superbike, aber deutlich weniger gewicht, bzw. fast nicht zu spüren...


----------



## DerJoe (13. Juli 2012)

HanzOberlander schrieb:


> ich hatte letztens auch ein verkaufsgespräch, in dem ich mich über die  vorzüge von popocremes(fürs biken) erkundigt habe, war ein lustiges gespräch^^.
> @joe jo bitte halte uns auf dem laufenden was die creme angeht!
> mfg marco



Weil es gewünscht wurde, nun ein kleines Feedback von der Babycreme von Penny.
Ich habe im Laufe der Jahre schon einiges ausprobiert. SixtuFit Gesässcreme, Ringelblumencreme,  Melkfett, Nivea, Penaten usw.
Bisher ist diese Penny-Creme mein Favorit. Sie macht die Haut nicht so stumpf wie die Penatencreme, lässt sich auch viel leichter auftragen und einreiben, ähnlich der Nivea-Creme. Und im Gegensatz zu Penaten färbt sie nicht ganz so extrem alles Weiß ein. Im Vergleich zu Nivea, Melkfett oder anderen Produkten reicht jedoch schon ein sparsames Auftragen, so dass es nicht zum Durchfetten des Sitzpolsters kommt.
Sie tut sehr unauffällig, was sie soll: Die Haut vor Wundreiben schützen. Das sogar gut bei Nässe und dabei ist sie nahezu geruchlos. Für 1,49 eine klare Empfehlung.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. Juli 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Sieht vom Obermaterial genau aus wie ein Deuter. Wie sind denn die Nähte und Reißverschlüsse?



Bei meinem Aldi-Rucksack (Mule-Nachbau) sind die Reißverschlüsse schlechter als bei meinem Deuter. Die Zipper sind aus ziemlich dünnem, zerbrechlichem Material, es sind auch schon welche abgerissen. Der Reißverschluss selbst ist auch ziemlich fertig und platzt immer wieder auf. Das passiert mir mit meinem Superbike L auch nach Jahren des Missbrauchs nicht.

Über die Nähte kann ich mich auch nicht beklagen. Die Gummischnur der Helmhalterung ist hingegen total ausgeleiert.

Von der Qualität her war meiner nicht vergleichbar mit Deuter, und es war auch kein Mule mit anderem Logo, sondern ein billiger Nachbau. Für das wenige Geld, das er gekostet hat, hat er aber doch einige Touren ganz gut mitgemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummelexpress (13. Juli 2012)

kommt halt auch drauf an wie oft man den Rucksack benutzt. Wenn ich das Teil tagtäglich benutzen würde, würde ich mir auch überlegen einen hochwertigeren zu kaufen und mehr Geld zu investieren. Aber bei höchstens zwanzigmal im Jahr dürfte selbst der Discounterrucksack eine zeitlang seinen Dienst tun.


----------



## BejayMTB (14. Juli 2012)

Ich benutze den kleinen roten von Aldi 20 Tage im Monat und habe bisher keinerlei Grund zur Klage. Hab mir extra noch einen weiteren gekauft, nur um sicher zu sein. Zu dem Preis absolut unschlagbar.


----------



## HanzOberlander (15. Juli 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Weil es gewünscht wurde, nun ein kleines Feedback von der Babycreme von Penny.
> Ich habe im Laufe der Jahre schon einiges ausprobiert. SixtuFit Gesässcreme, Ringelblumencreme,  Melkfett, Nivea, Penaten usw.
> Bisher ist diese Penny-Creme mein Favorit. Sie macht die Haut nicht so stumpf wie die Penatencreme, lässt sich auch viel leichter auftragen und einreiben, ähnlich der Nivea-Creme. Und im Gegensatz zu Penaten färbt sie nicht ganz so extrem alles Weiß ein. Im Vergleich zu Nivea, Melkfett oder anderen Produkten reicht jedoch schon ein sparsames Auftragen, so dass es nicht zum Durchfetten des Sitzpolsters kommt.
> Sie tut sehr unauffällig, was sie soll: Die Haut vor Wundreiben schützen. Das sogar gut bei Nässe und dabei ist sie nahezu geruchlos. Für 1,49 eine klare Empfehlung.



danke dir, dann werd ich mich mal zum nächsten penny begeben.
mfg m


----------



## Stolper-Biker91 (15. Juli 2012)

Die Radlerhose ist ganz gut,hab ich selbst und bin zufrieden damit,das polster hat locker schon 2500km runter und ist noch super


----------



## mr.ltz (16. Juli 2012)

Hatte fÃ¼r meine Frau 2x Crivit Damen Fahrrad T-Shirts bestellt (Online bei Lidl) 7,99â¬ pro Shirt ....passen perfekt hat auf dem RÃ¼cken platz fÃ¼r -Mini Tool,Riegel,GeldbÃ¶rse oder Ã¤hnliches sind gut im Schnitt und sehr angenehm zu tragen (Aussagen meine Frau)

Micha


----------



## Quator94 (7. August 2012)

Taugt der was? Ist der wieder von einem Markenhersteller umgelabelt?  https://ebikebis1000euro.jimdo.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettpresse (7. August 2012)

.


----------



## ms303 (7. August 2012)

Fettpresse" data-source="post: 9765101"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Fettpresse schrieb:


> .



?????????


----------



## Dr.Ogen (7. August 2012)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Taugt der was? Ist der wieder von einem Markenhersteller umgelabelt?  http://www.lidl.de/de/Auf-Tour-ab-09-08-/ROCKTRAIL-Rucksack



Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (7. August 2012)

Es gab bei Lidl noch nie von Markenherstellern umgelabelte Rucksäcke. Es gab nur Chinesenkopien die dann teilweise sogar ausm Umlauf genommen werden mussten. Nur das hier keiner was in falschen Hals kriegt.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. August 2012)

Bei Rucksäcken hab ich auch den Verdacht, bei Fahrradhelmen sind sie da nicht so kleinlich (also die Helmhersteller). Das sind fast immer umgelabelte Markenhelme...


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (8. August 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Bei Rucksäcken hab ich auch den Verdacht, bei Fahrradhelmen sind sie da nicht so kleinlich (also die Helmhersteller). Das sind fast immer umgelabelte Markenhelme...



Die Gewinnmarge bei Fahrradhelmen ist so ähnlich wie bei Sonnenbrillen und Heroin.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. August 2012)

Der Verdacht drängt sich auf, wenn der Helm als Marke erst für über 100.- verkauft wurde, beim Restpostenverticken für 69.- und bei Lidl irgendwann für 29.- (und auch da hat sicher keiner "draufgelegt" ...)

(Ich rede jetzt nur von dem Cratoni Tremor von vor 3 Jahren bei Lidl, bei dem ich absolut sicher war, dass es genau dieser Helm war)


----------



## CrossX (8. August 2012)

Ich weiÃ zb. aus dem Radladen meines Vertrauens, dass die einen Kinderhelm fÃ¼r 19,90â¬ in Verkauf haben. Vor kurzem war der im Angebot fÃ¼r 12,99. 
Einkaufspreis fÃ¼r das gute StÃ¼ck betrÃ¤gt 2,79â¬. Soviel zur Gewinnspanne


----------



## hnx (8. August 2012)

Genau da ja Verkaufspreis-Einkaufspreis=Gewinn ist


----------



## Dr.Ogen (8. August 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Genau da ja Verkaufspreis-Einkaufspreis=Gewinn ist



Die Gastwirtmentalität, das Geld in der Kasse is mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kordl (8. August 2012)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Taugt der was? Ist der wieder von einem Markenhersteller umgelabelt?  http://www.lidl.de/de/Auf-Tour-ab-09-08-/ROCKTRAIL-Rucksack


 Also ich hab mir den mal bestellt.
Eigendlich gedacht zum Wandern mit der Family, da ich zum Biken nen 12 Liter Vaude habe. 
Für das zwei bzw. drei mal Wandern wollt ich mir keinen teuren Deuter oder Vaude 25 Liter holen.

Mal schaun ob ich nach unserer Wandertiur trotzdem nen Deuter kaufen muß.

Tom


----------



## akisu (8. August 2012)

ich hab vor vielen jahren einmal schlechte erfahrungen mit einem 15 euro aldi rucksack gemacht. das reicht ein leben lang


----------



## Enrgy (8. August 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> ich hab vor vielen jahren einmal schlechte erfahrungen mit einem 15 euro aldi rucksack gemacht...




und die waren? sprich dich aus, wir sind neugierig!


----------



## MitchMG (9. August 2012)

Ich habe jetzt nach kurzer Zeit meine Lidl Handschuhe  kaputt gekriegt. 

Zuerst mal, die waren optisch sehr schön und auch vom Tragen her sehr angenehm.
Allerdings ist nach kurzer Tragezeit, ca 1/2 Jahr (wovon nur  10-20 mittelharte Einsätze  waren), gehen die ganzen Nähte auseinander.
Die Ziernähte, bzw. Nähte der Polster auf den Innenhandflächen gingen schon nach ein paar Mal tragen auf.
Nun gehen aber auch die Nähte  der Finger, wo Oberhand und Innenhandfläche zusammengenäht sind auf.
Damit kann man ihn natürlich wegwerfen. 
Ich habe  Aufgrund der Optik und Preis direkt 2  Paar gekauft. Mal schauen wie lange das 2. Paar hält.
Heute  ist ja  bei Lidl eine Softshell jacke im Angebot. Überlege nun auch ob ich die für den Herbst mir holen soll. Der Preis ist schon verlockend, 18,-


----------



## CrossX (9. August 2012)

Ich finde, bei Softshelljacken merkt man jeden Euro den man mehr anlegt. 
In der Aldijacke von vor 3 Jahren hab ich geschwitzt wie Sau und war klitschnass nach jeder Tour. 
Jetzt mit einer guten von Gore ist selbst nach einer anstrengenden Tour alles trocken. Die kostet natürlich auch ein paar Scheinchen mehr, aber gerade im Herbst und Winter ist das oberste Ziel, erstmal warm zu bleiben.


----------



## DerJoe (9. August 2012)

Komme gerade vom Einkaufen. Bei Lidl gibts heute einen recht ansehnlichen Rucksack, 28ltr. 3M-Reflektoren, AirVent-Rückenteil, mit integrierter Regenhaube usw. Macht für 15 einen recht wertigen Eindruck. Gekauft habe ich keinen, da ich genug Rucksäcke besitze.

Falls jetzt wer fragt, von welchen Hersteller der umgelabelt wurde. Das ist in Wirklichkeit der Original-NASA-Rucksack, den die Astronauten auf dem Mond trugen.


----------



## Enrgy (9. August 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> In der Aldijacke von vor 3 Jahren hab ich geschwitzt wie Sau und war klitschnass nach jeder Tour.
> Jetzt mit einer guten von Gore ist selbst nach einer anstrengenden Tour alles trocken.



Ich hab mir nach Aldi Softshells vor 2 Jahren eine Vaude Posta gekauft. Angeblich super getestet. Bin da genauso nass drin wie in den Aldi Jacken. Von "trocken" keine Spur.



DerJoe schrieb:


> Das ist in Wirklichkeit der Original-NASA-Rucksack, den die Astronauten auf dem Mond trugen.



Die Amis waren doch nie auf dem Mond...


----------



## Dr.Ogen (9. August 2012)

Ich hab den Rucksack bei Lidl mal geakuft, für 14,99e ist nicht allzuviel kaputt wenn er defekt ist. Meine Eltern gehen damit jetzt erstmal wandern in den Dolomiten... schauen wir mal!


----------



## rennradler6 (9. August 2012)

Sagt mal, paßt Euch dann überhaupt die Aldi- und Lidlbekleidung - außer Socken und Handschuhe? Trikots, Jacken & Co haben doch Zirkuszeltschnitt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (9. August 2012)

Die Unterhemden gehen durch viel Elastan sehr gut. 
Die enge Bikehose von diesem Jahr war auch ok, nur das Sitzpolster etwas groß.

Trikots gehen eher weniger, bin recht groß und schlank, da hat man immer noch ziemlich viel Stoff am Bauch über. 

Die Sachen müssen halt auch einem untrainierten Familienvater passen, da kann nicht alles im Raceschnitt sein. Da der Umtausch aber unproblematisch ist, kann man ja alles ausprobieren


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. August 2012)

MitchMG schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nach kurzer Zeit meine Lidl Handschuhe  kaputt gekriegt.
> 
> Zuerst mal, die waren optisch sehr schön und auch vom Tragen her sehr angenehm.
> Allerdings ist nach kurzer Tragezeit, ca 1/2 Jahr (wovon nur  10-20 mittelharte Einsätze  waren), gehen die ganzen Nähte auseinander.
> ...



Mit den Handschuhen geht es mir leider genauso: Die Naht am linken Daumen ist aufgegangen. Lässt sich vielleicht noch flicken, aber ein Künstler mit der Nadel bin ich nicht gerade. Mal schauen.



rennradler6 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, paßt Euch dann überhaupt die Aldi- und Lidlbekleidung - außer Socken und Handschuhe? Trikots, Jacken & Co haben doch Zirkuszeltschnitt.



Geht mir meist genauso.

Die Softshelljacke von letztem Jahr hatte ich ein paar Mal zum wandern dabei. Hat schon getaugt. Da soll ja dann ggf. auch noch eine weitere Schicht dazwischen, muss also nicht ganz so eng sein. Vielleicht lege ich mir irgendwann aber trotzdem noch eine teure zu, nämlich eine mittelschwere, membranlose mit Belüftungsöffnungen. Als ich vor einiger Zeit danach suchte, habe ich nichts gefunden. Vielleicht hat sich da ja auf dem Markt etwas getan.


----------



## akisu (9. August 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> und die waren? sprich dich aus, wir sind neugierig!


-der rucksack saß nie richtig gut, je nachdem was im rucksack war hing er irgendwie krum rum.
-man hat trotz rücken-streifen harte dinge wie zb ein notebook am rücken unangenehm gespürt
-material hat angefangen sich nach 3 monaten aufzulösen (besonders nähte oben an den schulterriemen)

eig sollte der als ersatz für meinen damals 10 jahren alten deuter  herhalten, weil da die reißverschlüsse immer mehr probleme gemacht  haben. den deuter nutze ich noch (zwischen 14 jahre) immer.

habe den aldi rucksack dann nur noch zum einkaufen oder für kurze fahrten zur uni benutzt. dafür war er ok. aber ich hatte damals wohl einfach zu hohe erwartungen.

aber dieses jahr wirds wohl doch endlich mal ein neuer.


----------



## Quator94 (9. August 2012)

Falt E-Bike Bin eben eine kleine Runde mit dem Lidl Teil gefahren. Nach 3 Stunden fahren kann ich für mich zumindest sagen, dass er er bequem am Rücken anliegt und Platz für Trinken, Schlauch, Multitool, Klapp E-Bike etc. hat.

Bin aber auch nicht besonders verwöhnt, weil das mein erster Bikerucksack ist 

Focus legt nach. Nach 50 E-Bikes 2016 umfasst der große Falt E-Bike-Test 2017 sogar 60 Modelle des Jahrgangs 2017 – diesmal in 7 verschiedenen Kategorien – ein neuer Superlativ! Bis zu 50 Testkriterien werden pro Falt E-Bike ermittelt und abgefragt, um so einen möglichst umfangreichen, aussagekräftigen und belastbaren Überblick über die Qualität der am Markt erhältlichen E-Bikes zu gewinnen. In enger Zusammenarbeit mit dem renommierten Prüflabor Velotech in Schweinfurt sowie den Fahrrad-Experten von Velomotion.de wurden in den vergangenen Monaten tausende von Testdaten erhoben und nach einem neuen Prüfprogramm bewertet. Das Testergebnis eines Falt E-Bikes wird ermittelt über die vergleichende Bewertung von Produkteigenschaften in unterschiedlichen Kategorien.

http://www.ebiketester24.de/falt-e-bike-test/


----------



## Schildbürger (9. August 2012)

rennradler6 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, paßt Euch dann überhaupt die Aldi- und Lidlbekleidung - außer Socken und Handschuhe? Trikots, Jacken & Co haben doch Zirkuszeltschnitt.



Die Fahradklamotten passen mir auch nicht so gut. Ich kaufe oft die Sachen die zum Laufen angeboten werden, die sind enger geschnitten.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. August 2012)

Ich wollte ja auch über das Leben des Lidl-Rucksacks für 7,99 oder warens 9,99 von vor paar Wochen berichten.

Beitrag vom 26.6.2012:


Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Mein Deuter air comfort hält auch seit 20 Jahren, aber irgendwann ist mal Zeit für was Neues
> 
> Ich werde über das Leben des LIDL-Rucksacks berichten




Seitdem bei der ersten Ausfahrt dieser Kompressionsriemen abgerissen ist, hat er mich seit mehreren hunderten Kilometern und einigen 1000 Höhenmetern auch über S3 Trails begleitet und zeigt keinerlei Auffälligkeiten (außer dass er nach wie vor perfekt auf dem Rücken sitzt) Die Schulterriemen sind mittlerweile weiß angelaufen bzw. ist das körpereigenes Salz, was ausgeschwitzt wurde. Verschlüsse laufen leichtgängig. Be- und Entladen geht super. Mittlerweile fährt auch in einer extra abgetrennten Innentasche immer das runstatic-Phone mit und ist noch nicht kaputtgegangen  
Die Investition hat sich also komplett gelohnt, alles was er jetzt noch hält, ist kostenloses Extra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carolina1961 (10. August 2012)

Ich hab bisher von Lidl nur die Regenjacke getestet und die fand ich super. Es scheint mir so, nachdem ich die ganzen anderen Beiträgegelesen habe, dass man Glück haben kann oder halt nicht. Ist dann wohl die Frage, ob man das ausprobiert oder nicht. Vielleicht schau ich mir die Radhosen das nächste Mal auch mal genauer an...


----------



## mäcpomm (10. August 2012)

Das mit dem Glück kann ich bestätigen. Unterschiedliche Farben können verschieden geschnitten sein.


----------



## Bone-Breaker (10. August 2012)

Ich besitze Klamotten sowohl von Aldi, von Lidl und Gore. Dazu einen Rucksack von Aldi. Ich bin mit den Teilen vollauf zufrieden. Was die Handschuhe betrifft so muss man sagen, nicht immer ist teuer auch gleich gut. Ein Freund hat sich auf dem Festival am Gardasee eine Paar von POC gekauft. Die haben genau eine Tour durchgehalten.


----------



## Deleted 245755 (10. August 2012)

Man kann es so pauschal nicht sagen. Mein schmaler Fahrradrucksack von Lidl ist super. Das Trikot und die Hose hingegen sind nicht schön und tragen nicht wirklich den Schweiß raus. Ich habe den Vergleich mit Gonso und da sind die Lidlklamotten nur zu ertragen, bis die gewaschenen Gonso-Sachen trocken sind. Ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## HOGGLER (11. August 2012)

wie schon erwähnt ist die Kleidung von Aldi nicht schlecht, wenn man sie für normale tourefahrten benutzt. Sollte man eher dem Freeride oder Downhill bereich zugetan sein empfehele ich spezielle kleidung von Oneal etc.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (12. August 2012)

Habe mir son funktionsshirt von Lidl geholt (crivit) gefällt mir bisher ganz gut, kommt mir allerdings so vor als würde die Feuchtigkeit nicht soo gut transportiert, muss ich mal weiter testen..


----------



## Kordl (12. August 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Habe mir son funktionsshirt von Lidl geholt (crivit) gefällt mir bisher ganz gut, kommt mir allerdings so vor als würde die Feuchtigkeit nicht soo gut transportiert, muss ich mal weiter testen..


 
Ich fahr scho länger mit den Funktionsshirt von Lidl und Co.

Hab nichts zu bemängeln und bei dem Preis ziehe ich die den Bike-Shirts vor.

Tom


----------



## Deleted 247734 (12. August 2012)

Ich hatte mal ne Laufhose von Tchibo, die habe ich nach 1 Monat entsorgt weil sich die Tight in eine Schlapperhose entwickelt hat. 

Danach kam nur noch Adidas Nova, bisher drei Stück - super in Form das Ganze. Funktionsshirt von Aldi und Lidl sind okay, sollten aber nach einiger Zeit ausgetauscht werden. Ich habe das Gefühl das sich die Form nach einigen Waschungen verändert, es liegt dann nicht mehr gut an. Kann aber auch Einbildung sein.


----------



## DerJoe (13. August 2012)

Ab dem 20.8. gibts wieder Bekleidung und Zubehör bei Lidl, inkl. der wirklich sehr guten Funktionskleidung von denen.
http://www.lidl.de/de/Profi-Equipment-ab-20-08

Wozu ich schon was sagen kann, ist die Standluftpumpe. http://www.lidl.de/de/Profi-Equipment-ab-20-08-/CRIVIT-Standluftpumpe
Habe das Modell von Penny, sieht absolut baugleich aus. Fürs MTB gut zu gebrauchen, hat einen Duo-Kopf, also auch für SV-Ventile ohne Adapter nutzbar. Für Rennraddrücke ungeeignet.


----------



## CrossX (13. August 2012)

Die Lidlsachen sehen richtig gut aus diesmal. Hoffentlich stimmt die Passform. Die Bibshort und ein Trikot werde ich auf jeden Fall probieren. Dazu noch das allseits beliebte Unterhemd und Speichenreflektoren und so ne Weste wollte ich sowieso schon die ganze Zeit fürs Rennrad holen. 
Das wird wieder ein teurer Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (13. August 2012)

Werde mal Stressfrei ein paar Sachen im Onlineshop bestellen.


----------



## CrossX (13. August 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Werde mal Stressfrei ein paar Sachen im Onlineshop bestellen.



Ne, die traditionelle Schlacht um 8 Uhr morgens gehört schon irgendwie dazu. 
Blaue Flecken von rabiaten Rentnern werden da unter Lebenserfahrung verbucht


----------



## DerJoe (13. August 2012)

Ich glaube, dem schmalen Radsportler werden die Discounter-Trikots nie passen, wenn die hauteng anliegen sollen. 
Ich kauf da aber eh nix mehr an Bekleidung. Gibt in ein paar Wochen neue Vereinsbekleidung. Für jede Jahreszeit. Da werde ich dann reichlich ordern. Das ist dann doch schon ganz was anderes und dank Sponsoren auch nicht teuer.


----------



## sibu (13. August 2012)

Zur Standluftpumpe ist im Internet / auf dem Prospekt angegeben: "Gut lesbares Manometer mit Druckanzeige bis 10 bar (145 psi)" - ähnliche Angabe wie im letzten Jahr.
Aber der Druck, den die Pumpe selber aufbauen kann, war deutlich geringer: nur 6 bar.


----------



## mäcpomm (13. August 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dem schmalen Radsportler werden die Discounter-Trikots nie passen, wenn die hauteng anliegen sollen.



Wie hier schon oft geschrieben passt die Unterwäsche recht gut. Bei den Trikots kann es sein, das verschieden Farben unterschiedlich ausfallen.

Ich gebe Dir Recht wenn Du mit "dem schmalen Radsportler" 65 kg bei 1,85 m meinst.


----------



## DerJoe (13. August 2012)

Ich hab eher 100kg bei 1,94m. Da kam ich mit den Lidl und Aldi-Sachen gut zurecht. Vor allem im Brustbereich. Da brauchte ich bei Gonso schon XXL oder gar XXXL, damit ich nicht unter chronischen Luftmangel leidete. Von daher kam ich auch mit den leger geschnittenen Shirts von Becathlon zurecht. Die geben immer an, ob der Schnitt leger oder hauteng ist.
Aber wie ich schon oft hier schrieb: Nicht jeder mag es, wenn die Sachen so eng sitzen. Manche möchten es einfacher weiter.





sibu schrieb:


> Zur Standluftpumpe ist im Internet / auf dem Prospekt angegeben: "Gut lesbares Manometer mit Druckanzeige bis 10 bar (145 psi)" - ähnliche Angabe wie im letzten Jahr.
> Aber der Druck, den die Pumpe selber aufbauen kann, war deutlich geringer: nur 6 bar.



Da steht ja auch nicht, dass die Pumpe 10 bar schafft, sondern dass das Manometer so weit reicht. Wenn du in einem Golf sitzt, dessen Tacho bis 280 geht, heisst es auch nicht, dass der 280 schafft.
Das diese Pumpen für höhere Drücke ganzlich ungeeignet sind, kann man hier inzwischen zigfach nachlesen. Wenn man mehr will, muss man auch mehr bezahlen und sich einen ordentlichen Rennkompressor kaufen.
Ihr vergesst immer wieder, an wen sich die Discounter Sachen wenden. An den Sonntagsradler, der mit seinem Lidl-Rad zwei. dreimal im Jahr eine Runde dreht.


----------



## F4B1 (20. August 2012)

Hab mir heute mal die Handschuhe angeguckt und ein Paar mitgenommen.
Machen einen wesentlich besseren Eindruck als die mit kurzen Fingern.
Keine Nähte direkt zwischen den Fingern, die Scheuern können bzw. irgendwann einfach reißen. Lediglich auf den Handrücken und am offen liegenden Gummizug könnte was Scheuern. Passform fand ich auch ok. Lediglich den Daumen fand ich etwas riesig, da passt noch ein zweiter Handschuh rein.

Das schönste ist aber: Am Handgelenk kriegt man die Teile richtig dicht (hab recht schmale Handgelenke).


Sind natürlich nur für wenn kalt ist zu gebrauchen, da könnten die aber durchaus was taugen.


----------



## axisofjustice (20. August 2012)

Ich wollt grad sagen, die Dinger sind ja mal elendig wurstig. Aber solange es dann für -10°C taugt...


----------



## Enrgy (20. August 2012)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Lediglich den Daumen fand ich etwas riesig, da passt noch ein zweiter Handschuh rein...



Wie gut, daß man den Daumen beim biken überhaupt nicht braucht.
Viel Spaß beim Schalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (20. August 2012)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Aber solange es dann für -10°C taugt...


Genau dafür wollt ich die auch haben. Ist ja auch nicht so, dass das bisschen Platz am Daumen die Funktion beeinträchtigen würde, viel mir nur auf im Vergleich zum ja sonst eher schmal geschnittenen Handschuh.


----------



## F4B1 (20. August 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wie gut, daß man den Daumen beim biken überhaupt nicht braucht.
> Viel Spaß beim Schalten


Also,
1. Klappts auch mit etwas Luft am Daumen bei mir noch einwandfrei mit Schalten.
2. Fahr ich im Winter mehr Cyclocross, kein Campa dran, brauch man den Daumen nicht.


----------



## DerJoe (20. August 2012)

...

3. Ist Luft der beste Isolator gegen Kälte.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. August 2012)

Die sehen vielleicht warm aus, sind aber bis maximal 0 Grad zu gebrauchen. Bei -10° frieren einem mit den Dingern die Finger weg...aber das ist ja wohl auch nicht die Zielgruppe, sondern eher die Herbstbiker bei +5° bis +10 Grad...aber bei 10°PLUS sind 5 Euro für warme Hände sicher nicht falsch investiert


----------



## Baitman (21. August 2012)

War gestern dort und habe einen Großeinkauf gemacht...

1. Die Softshelljacke:
Schnitt absolut ok, leider nicht atmungsaktiv, keine Bündchen an den Ärmeln, nur Klettverschluss, bekomm ich an meinen Handgelenken kein bisschen dicht.Keine Reißverschlüsse zum entlüften...  Geht zurück...

2. Softshellmütze und Softshell Schuhüberzieher:
Bis Größe 44, toll dachte ich mir, genau meine Größe, passt leider nicht über die Schuhe, geht zurück

3. Funktionsshirt:

Kannte die Shirts bisher nur als Achselshirt, was ich nicht leiden kann, nun endlich auch als Longsleeve. Sehr eng, musste eine Nummer größer nehmen, aber selbst da sind mir die Ärmel viel zu kurz, gerade auch zum biken wo man die Arme ja nach vorne streckt... geht zurück...

4. Handschuhe:
Bei Lidl direkt anprobiert und liegen lassen, keine gute Passform. Muss die größte Größe nehmen das meine Finger reinpassen, dann ist der Daumen jedoch viel zu groß, macht bestimmt Probleme beim schalten.

5. Speichenreflektoren:

das einzige was ich behalten habe...

Summasummarum: Nicht zufriedenstellend-mangelhaft...


----------



## Khira (21. August 2012)

Ich hab mir beim Lidl ein paar von den Socken geholt. Relativ dick, aber für den Herbst ganz ok denk ich -> dürfen bleiben
Arm-und Beinlinge in S mal getestet -> viel zu groß, gehen zurück

Trikots fand ich vom Material nicht so ansprechend durfte also gleich im Laden bleiben.

Irgendwie hatte mein Lidl auch nur die Hälfte da. Die langen Damenradhosen waren gar nicht vorhanden. Also auch nicht schon vergriffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (21. August 2012)

Hat schon jemand die Radhosen getestet. Speziell die Bibshort?


----------



## Mazz0r (22. August 2012)

Habe mir das langarm Funktionsshirt geholt und bin nach dem ersten anproben recht zufrieden. Bin 1,82 bei 75kg und L sitzt eigentlich perfekt. Natürlich engangliegend, aber das soll es ja auch sein. Sicher wären 1-2cm Armlänge mehr nicht schlecht, aber zu kurz finde ich sie nicht.


----------



## Fettpresse (22. August 2012)

Geiz ist Geil, nee


----------



## barkeepermoe (23. August 2012)

hat schon jemand die sicherheitsweste getestet ? 

http://www.lidl.de/de/Profi-Equipment-ab-20-08-/CRIVIT-Signal-Weste-reflektierend


----------



## killa187 (23. August 2012)

barkeepermoe schrieb:


> hat schon jemand die sicherheitsweste getestet ?




Gestern auf der Autobahn... 4 sind ausgewischen der Fuenfte hat mich dann erwischt ..also gutes Mittelmass ;-)

Weste sollte Ok sein hab sie mir kurz angeschaut brauch sowas aber nicht. Westen sind doch bestimmt geDINormt in BRD sollte also kein unterschied zu anderen Westen sein


----------



## Promontorium (24. August 2012)

Eben!


----------



## bummelexpress (24. August 2012)

barkeepermoe schrieb:


> hat schon jemand die sicherheitsweste getestet ?
> 
> http://www.lidl.de/de/Profi-Equipment-ab-20-08-/CRIVIT-Signal-Weste-reflektierend



wenn die wirklich so kurz wie auf dem zweiten Bild ist, dann taugt die für Radfahrerer eher weniger, da bei der gebeugten Haltung auf dem Rad der Reflektorstreifen viel zu weit oben ist und somit nicht reflektieren kann (ausser vielleicht Richtung Himmel )


----------



## Tesla71 (24. August 2012)

bummelexpress schrieb:


> wenn die wirklich so kurz wie auf dem zweiten Bild ist, dann taugt die für Radfahrerer eher weniger, da bei der gebeugten Haltung auf dem Rad der Reflektorstreifen viel zu weit oben ist und somit nicht reflektieren kann (ausser vielleicht Richtung Himmel )



Sieht aus, als würde sie auch nicht so wirklich gut sitzen. Ich fürchte, die rutscht beim Fahren womöglich noch hoch.
Für's Joggen wird's OK sein. 

Ich habe mir eine Weste im Motorradladen besorgt. Die gibt's in verschiedenen Größen und mit Reißverschluß. Schlabbert also nicht so, wie z.B. die Weste für's Auto.  Kostet zwar 16 Tacken, aber im Winter hat sie echt Wirkung gezeigt.


----------



## bummelexpress (24. August 2012)

beim Karstadt gibt es auch welche aus Netzmaterial. Kann man dann auch im Sommer bei Nachtfahrten tragen, ohne dass man sich zu Tode schwitzt


----------



## sJany (26. August 2012)

Ich hatte mir auch bei Aldi die Softshell-Jacke geholt. In XL (größte Größe) war sie für mich (1,93) zu klein. Die Ärmellänge ging noch, aber die Bewegungsfreiheit war doch stark eingeschränkt. Ging zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anna87 (26. August 2012)

Ich habe mit Sportunterwäsche von Aldi und Lidl bisher sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Für den Normalgebrauch, sprich mehrstündigen Einsatz beim Mountainbiken, reicht sie allemal.


----------



## HanzOberlander (26. August 2012)

ich habe die arm- und beinlinge gekauft, sie passen mir perfekt.
die sind nichts für halbe hemden, fallen groß aus.
ein schwarzes funktionsshirt gabs noch, jedoch nur ab größe xl aufwärts. das shit in xl ist mir fast zu groß, ich mags eher leger, daher ists super.


----------



## Duk3 (2. September 2012)

Da es ab Mo bei AldiSüd wieder Radsachen gibt, und beim Hofer in nächster Zeit anscheinend nicht, würde ich gerne wissen, ob es sich für mich lohnen würde, mit dem 1. Zug von Innsbruck nach Scharnitz zu fahren, um dann mit dem Bike zum Aldi in Krün und bis die Spätschicht anfängt (75km, sollte sich ausgehen  ) bei der Arbeit zu sein.

Normalerweise trage ich 3XL (1,98m ,127kg), aber da mir die Softshelljacke  von Lidl in XL passt (Ärmel könnten vielleicht 2-3cm länger sein), und es in A nur einen Bruchteil von den Sachen wie in D gab, würde ich gerne dort mein Glück versuchen.

Könnte mir also das Aldi Kleidung und die Überschuhe über 49er passen?

MFG Duk3


----------



## bummelexpress (2. September 2012)

keine Ahnung ob dir die Kleidung passen könnte, aber ich fand die Softshell-Jacke letztes Jahr nicht so gut. War auf der Rückenseite kein Softshell, sondern nur so mehr oder weniger dicker Stoff


----------



## mbcupra (2. September 2012)

.... boah.......

Sorry, aber was soll man zu so einer Fragestellung antworten?????
Woher sollen wir wissen ob es sich für dich lohnt dort hin zu fahren und ob du dann wieder zeitig zur Arbeit zurück bist?
Und ob die Klamotten passen können wir dir wohl auch kaum beantworten. Erstens fallen die Sachen teilweise unterschiedlich aus und ausserdem ist es ja auch stark körperabhängig. Deine Größe und Gewicht helfen da auch nicht weiter, da man bei gleicher Größe und Gewicht komplett anders gebaut sein kann. Wenn du ein riesen Kreuz hast, werden dir wohl viele Ärmel zu kurz werden und bei ner riesigen Wampe bekommste die Jacken nicht zu aber die Ärmel sind zu lang.

Fahr hin und probiers aus!"


----------



## anderson (2. September 2012)

mbcupra schrieb:


> .... boah.......
> 
> ...und bei ner riesigen Wampe bekommste die Jacken nicht zu aber die Ärmel sind zu lang.



Also das ist nun bei den Aldiklamotten völlig unwahrscheinlich


----------



## sJany (2. September 2012)

Die "normale" Softshell-Outdoor-Jacke von letzter Woche hat mir (1,93/88) in XL nicht gepasst, Ärmel waren grenzwertig kurz und vor allem sehr eng, und auch generell war die Bewegungsfreiheit doch recht eingeschränkt. Habe jetzt eine nicht-Discounter-Softshell-Jacke, die mir in XL gut passt.

Da aber Aldi sicher keinen Haus- und Hof-Lieferanten hat, sondern jedes Teil von einem anderen Hersteller kommen kann, ist es sicher immer wieder ein Glücksspiel.

Sieh's doch einfach als Trainingstour, bei der vielleicht noch ein paar neue Klamotten abfallen... Ich würd's wohl eher nicht machen. Ich habe nur 1 km zum nächsten Aldi, überlege aber trotzdem, ob ich überhaupt hinfahren soll, um vielleicht der Regenjacke mal eine Chance zu geben und ein paar Sportsocken mitzunehmen.


----------



## Kordl (2. September 2012)

Ja die Regenjacke werd ich auch mal anschauen.
Hoffe das sie wenigstens an der Unterseite der Ärmel Reißverschlüße hat, den recht atmungsaktiv werden sie net sein.

Ne Wanderregenjacke von Lidl hatte ich letzte Woche zum Wandern an und nach ca 2,5 Stunden Dauerregen ging es an den Ärmeln durch.

Der Rucksack mit Regenüberzug vom Lidl war aber ok.

Tom


----------



## sJany (2. September 2012)

So allzu hohe Anforderungen habe ich an die Regenjacke gar nicht, da ich sie höchstens gegen unliebsame Überraschungen unterwegs mitnehme. Geringes Packmaß wäre mir da in erster Linie wichtig. Wenn Sie dann noch eine Stunde dicht hält, ohne dass man sich zu Tode schwitzt, ist das für den Preis schon o.k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (2. September 2012)

Kordl schrieb:


> Ja die Regenjacke werd ich auch mal anschauen.
> Hoffe das sie wenigstens an der Unterseite der Ärmel Reißverschlüße hat, den recht atmungsaktiv werden sie net sein.
> 
> Ne Wanderregenjacke von Lidl hatte ich letzte Woche zum Wandern an und nach ca 2,5 Stunden Dauerregen ging es an den Ärmeln durch.
> ...




Nunja 2,5h sind für ne Jacke vom Discounter durchaus ok !


----------



## Kordl (2. September 2012)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Nunja 2,5h sind für ne Jacke vom Discounter durchaus ok !



Ok dann hatte ich andere Erwartungen.  

Tom


----------



## schurwald-biker (2. September 2012)

anderson schrieb:


> Also das ist nun bei den Aldiklamotten völlig unwahrscheinlich


----------



## MucPaul (3. September 2012)

Also die neongelbe Regenjacke hatte ich heute anprobiert. Schaut sehr gut aus, ist aber doppelwandig (innen Mesh) und hat KEINE Kaputze!
Ausserdem fällt sie ziemlich eng aus, man muss also 1 Nummer größer nehmen.

ich war bei EUR 14,99 doch etwas hin-und her gerissen. Aber ohne Kaputze bringt das irgendwie nicht viel und ich habe es sein gelassen.

Von Vaude und North Face gibt es extrem dünne Bikejacken aus GoreTex (ohne Innenmesh) und mit Kaputze. Kosten zwar 5x mehr, aber dafür hat man dann was richtiges für die nächsten Jahre.

Weiss jemand, ob die angebotenen LED Bike-Lampen für EUR 9,99 was taugen?


----------



## sJany (3. September 2012)

Kapuze vermisse ich nicht, habe ja sowieso einen Helm auf. Ich hätte sie genommen, aber sie war leider nur noch in zu kleinen Größen da. 

Das Licht ist für Radwege und in der Stadt sicher o.k., aber nix Dolles.


----------



## Kordl (3. September 2012)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Also die neongelbe Regenjacke hatte ich heute anprobiert. Schaut sehr gut aus, ist aber doppelwandig (innen Mesh) und hat KEINE Kaputze!
> Ausserdem fällt sie ziemlich eng aus, man muss also 1 Nummer größer nehmen.
> 
> ich war bei EUR 14,99 doch etwas hin-und her gerissen. Aber ohne Kaputze bringt das irgendwie nicht viel und ich habe es sein gelassen.



Also ich hab heute die Regenjacke auch mitgenommen aber beim mir ist sie recht groß ausgefallen.  Hab bei Nummer kleiner genommen.  
Kapuze nütz ich auch nicht. 
Das schöne sind die Reißverschlüsse an den Seiten zum entlüften. 
Hoffe mal dadurch schwitzt man nicht so sehr.

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (3. September 2012)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, ob die angebotenen LED Bike-Lampen für EUR 9,99 was taugen?



Für was? 
Um damit einkaufen zu fahren: Ja.
Für Trails: 
Keine StVO-zugelassene Lampe reicht für Trails. Auch 3 davon am Lenker reichen nicht. Dann kauf dir lieber eine MagicShine und du hast Ruhe.
Ich zitiere mich aber gerne nochmal selbst aus diesem Thread:



DerJoe schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe, warum sich einige vorstellen, sie bekämen immer ein Super-Markenwaren-Schnäppchen bei den Discountern. Warum wird immer der Vergleich zur Markenware gesucht? Wenn ihr nach VW geht und einen Polo bestellt, seit ihr dann enttäuscht, wenn ihr keinen Porsche bekommt?
> Wenn ich mir ein Shirt für 8 kaufe, erwarte ich Funktion und Qualität für 8. Und nicht für 80. Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen billig und preiswert. Die eine Sache ist sehr günstig im Vergleich zu gleichwertigen Produkten, die andere Sache ist ihren Preis wert.
> Nehmen wir das Shirt für 8. Ist es 10x schlechter als eines für 80? Ich denke nicht. Also ist es seinen Preis wert. Punkt.


----------



## smart-IN (3. September 2012)

mein frauchen ist extra um 8 zum aldi - regenjacke in 56 mitgenommen - heut nachmittag zuhause ausgepackt - is ne 52 drin! 
sie noch mal hin - natürlich keine 56 mehr da...


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (3. September 2012)

Der ganze Aldi-Kram, ist für Leute die  - regelmäßig - Biken, für die Katz.
Z.B. die Softshelljacke taugt nicht mehr, als das was sie kostet, denn sie ist *nicht* *Winddicht* und das ist ganz entscheidend für eine Bike-Jacke, weil du da ganz schnell mit ner laufenden Nase und Fieber im Bett liegst ... ( ist nur meine Erfahrung )


----------



## smart-IN (3. September 2012)

softshell würd ich da auch nicht kaufen. ne regenjacke muss nicht viel können - aber die größe sollte wenigstens stimmen.


----------



## anderson (3. September 2012)

smart-IN schrieb:


> softshell würd ich da auch nicht kaufen. ne regenjacke muss nicht viel können - aber die größe sollte wenigstens stimmen.



Die Regenjacke muss können, den Regen draußen zu halten und wenn man Sport treibt auch noch den Schweiß drinnen. Und es würde mich wundern, wenn die Lidl Jacke das kann.


----------



## Promontorium (3. September 2012)

anderson schrieb:


> Die Regenjacke muss können, den Regen draußen zu halten und wenn man Sport treibt auch noch den Schweiß drinnen. Und es würde mich wundern, wenn die Lidl Jacke das kann.



Nö, sie sollte bestenfalls auch den Schweiß nach draußen - zumindest in Maßen - transportieren. Wasserdicht UND atmungsaktiv halt!


----------



## Kordl (3. September 2012)

Ich versteh immer die Diskussionen nicht. 

Einer kauft Klamotten vom Discount und einer Markenklamotten.

Punkt

Tom


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. September 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Für was?
> Um damit einkaufen zu fahren: Ja.
> Für Trails:
> Keine StVO-zugelassene Lampe reicht für Trails. Auch 3 davon am Lenker reichen nicht. Dann kauf dir lieber eine MagicShine und du hast Ruhe.
> Ich zitiere mich aber gerne nochmal selbst aus diesem Thread:



Generell würde ich da zustimmen, aber es gibt halt auch Ausnahmen. Ich hab mir z.B. ne Jacke von Vaude gekauft (Craggy Softshell) und die is nicht so 100%ig atmungsaktiv... Da biste recht schnell am schweissen drunter, hätte ich so nicht vermutet/erwartet.

Also was sowas angeht, hinkt der Vergleich ein wenig..


----------



## DerJoe (3. September 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Generell würde ich da zustimmen, aber es gibt halt auch Ausnahmen. Ich hab mir z.B. ne Jacke von Vaude gekauft (Craggy Softshell) und die is nicht so 100%ig atmungsaktiv... Da biste recht schnell am schweissen drunter, hätte ich so nicht vermutet/erwartet.
> 
> Also was sowas angeht, hinkt der Vergleich ein wenig..



Was hat das mit den Lampen zu tun? Ich habe es ausprobiert. Und habe mich 3x langgemacht, weil ich einen Absatz oder eine Wurzel nicht gesehe habe. Eine STVO-Lampe taugt nix auf dem Trail im Wald.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (3. September 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Was hat das mit den Lampen zu tun? Ich habe es ausprobiert. Und habe mich 3x langgemacht, weil ich einen Absatz oder eine Wurzel nicht gesehe habe. Eine STVO-Lampe taugt nix auf dem Trail im Wald.



Es ging um dein Selbstzitat, das wurde nicht mitkopiert. Naja auch egal... ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (3. September 2012)

Kordl schrieb:


> Ich versteh immer die Diskussionen nicht.
> 
> Einer kauft Klamotten vom Discount und einer Markenklamotten.
> 
> ...



Das vermeintliche Alphatier würde sich geschwächt fühlen, würde er nicht versuchen dem Rudel seine Attitüde einzubleuen.

Zum 9,99-Euro Lampenset: Frontlicht wiegt 202 g inkl. Baterien und Halterung, Rücklicht 72 g inkl. Batterien und Halterung. Macht ein ordentliches Licht mit heller Hauptachse und halbkugelförmiger Ausleuchtung um das Vorderrad. Damit fühlt man sich auch auf stockfinsteren Feldwegen nicht unsicher, weil man immer genug vom Wegesrand und Vorderradbereich mitbekommt (aus Erfahrungen mit anderen Lampen).
Das Rücklicht ist von den üblichen Baumarkt-RL mit 5 LEDs weit entfernt, es ist richtig hell (ca. Superflash/RL317/318-Format) und aus ca. 180° noch sehr gut sichtbar. Die vertikale Abdeckung ist vollkommen ausreichend, man will ja keine Flugzeuge anlocken.
Für den Preis klasse. Das billige Plastik, die optische grobe Verarbeitung und das hakelige Einlegen der Batterien gehören dazu. Aber die 3 Jahre Garantie wecken Vertrauen.

Sonst PBL oder LS950 kaufen. Die reichen dann auch als Notfalllicht für Trails, sind aber nicht dazu gedacht (Aber spitze um erstmal in den Wald zu kommen, besonders das PBL.).


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (4. September 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Das vermeintliche Alphatier würde sich geschwächt fühlen, würde er nicht versuchen dem Rudel seine Attitüde einzubleuen.



Dann kauft doch den ganzen Kram, mir doch egal 
Ich habs ja auch gemacht, aber daraus gelernt ...
egal, viel Spaß damit


----------



## MucPaul (4. September 2012)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Der ganze Aldi-Kram, ist für Leute die  - regelmäßig - Biken, für die Katz.
> Z.B. die Softshelljacke taugt nicht mehr, als das was sie kostet, denn sie ist *nicht* *Winddicht* und das ist ganz entscheidend für eine Bike-Jacke, weil du da ganz schnell mit ner laufenden Nase und Fieber im Bett liegst ... ( ist nur meine Erfahrung )



Ist doch nicht Dein Ernst, oder?
Ich hatte die Softshell Jacke mehrmals anprobiert, aber es gab sie in meiner Größe nur in Hundekot-Braun, anstatt Grau. Dann habe ich es sein lassen.
Aber gut zu wissen, dass ich sie letztendlich nicht gekauft hatte. Winddicht muss sie natürlich schon sein, alles andere ist Murks.


----------



## MucPaul (4. September 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Das vermeintliche Alphatier würde sich geschwächt fühlen, würde er nicht versuchen dem Rudel seine Attitüde einzubleuen.
> 
> Zum 9,99-Euro Lampenset: Frontlicht wiegt 202 g inkl. Baterien und Halterung, Rücklicht 72 g inkl. Batterien und Halterung. Macht ein ordentliches Licht mit heller Hauptachse und halbkugelförmiger Ausleuchtung um das Vorderrad. Damit fühlt man sich auch auf stockfinsteren Feldwegen nicht unsicher, weil man immer genug vom Wegesrand und Vorderradbereich mitbekommt (aus Erfahrungen mit anderen Lampen).
> Das Rücklicht ist von den üblichen Baumarkt-RL mit 5 LEDs weit entfernt, es ist richtig hell (ca. Superflash/RL317/318-Format) und aus ca. 180° noch sehr gut sichtbar. Die vertikale Abdeckung ist vollkommen ausreichend, man will ja keine Flugzeuge anlocken.
> ...



Besten Dank für die Info.
Da ich meist Abends fahre und es auf dem Nachhauseweg schon dunkel wird (Waldweg, etwas Straße), suchte ich eine Beleuchtung. Nicht für Nachttrails. Nachts auf dem Trail ist meiner Meinung nach totaler Unsinn, aber wer's braucht....

Das Gewicht der Aldi Lampe gibt mir aber schon zu denken. Vielleicht bin ich mit einer China Cree Headlamp doch besser beraten.


----------



## Kaltumformer (4. September 2012)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht Dein Ernst, oder?
> Ich hatte die Softshell Jacke mehrmals anprobiert, aber es gab sie in meiner Größe nur in Hundekot-Braun, anstatt Grau. Dann habe ich es sein lassen.
> Aber gut zu wissen, dass ich sie letztendlich nicht gekauft hatte. Winddicht muss sie natürlich schon sein, alles andere ist Murks.



Die Softshell Jacke ist jedes Jahr etwas anders. Ich weis nicht wie sie diesmal ausschaut, aber eine ältere die ich habe ist z.B. wesentlich dicker als die die es letztes Jahr gab. Sie wiegt auch mindestens das doppelte. Die dickere nutze ich also für den Winter und die dünnere wenns nur etwas kühler ist. Man kann also nicht von "der einen ALDI Softshell Jacke" sprechen.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (4. September 2012)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht Dein Ernst, oder?
> Ich hatte die Softshell Jacke mehrmals anprobiert, aber es gab sie in meiner Größe nur in Hundekot-Braun, anstatt Grau. Dann habe ich es sein lassen.
> Aber gut zu wissen, dass ich sie letztendlich nicht gekauft hatte. Winddicht muss sie natürlich schon sein, alles andere ist Murks.



Ja, ohne Mist, ich hatte die Jacke letztes Jahr bei einer Abfahrt an, Dauer so ca. 1,5h, der Fahrtwind hat mir dann für 2 Wochen meine Gesundheit ruimiert. Jetzt hab ich ne Softshelljcke im Wert von 150,- und keine Probleme mehr mit dem Fahrtwind.


----------



## bobons (4. September 2012)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich mit einer China Cree Headlamp doch besser beraten.



Ultrafire WF-501B mit P7-LED mit Akku und Halterung: 162 g. Dafür blendest Du dann alle bis 100 m vor Dir (es sei denn der Spot zeigt nur direkt vor das VR). Zusätzlich kommt noch das Laden alle 4-5 Stunden Betriebszeit bei Voll-/Halblast-Wechsel und das kompliziertere Handling, falls Du das Licht nicht am Rad lassen kannst.
Dann noch ein vernünftiges Rücklicht. Und schwupps bist Du bei ca. 30 Euro.

PS: Sch*** auf das Gewicht. Entweder Leichtbau oder egal, dazwischen ist es sinnlos auf 50 g mehr oder weniger zu achten, selbst wenn durch ein paar Teile 500-800 g mehr am Rad sind. Habe aber auch 2 Jahre gebraucht um das zu erfahren.


----------



## DerJoe (4. September 2012)

Kleiner Tipp für die Aldi-Lampe: Ich habe mir die heute bei Aldi-Süd geholt (für den Innenstadt-Bereich/Stadt-Schlampe) und gleich vor Ort montiert. Zurück bin ich dann einige Forstwege gefahren, die aber teilweise schon S1-Charakter hatten. Dabei hat sich die Befestigung der vorderen Lampe immer wieder gelockert. Schuld ist diese Raster-Verstellung. Da muss man mit irgendwas Kleinem unterfüttern, so dass diese 'Sperrklinke" die ganze Zeit vom Lenker in die Rasterung gedrückt wird.
Zum Licht selbst kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, aber wenn ich hier zuhause alles dunkel mache und mir Lichtverteilung und Stärke anschaue, dann ist diese Lampe den bisherigen Discounter-Produkten überlegen. Einzige Manko ist bisher wirklich die sich lösende Halterung. Ich werde, sobald es dunkel ist, mal eine kleine Tour machen.
Und bevor hier einer Schnappatmung bekommt... Ich denke trotzdem nach wie vor, dass die auf dunklen Trails nicht genug Licht bringt. Der Test heute abend wird es zeigen. Sollte ich mich irren... umso besser.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. September 2012)

Hab eben noch ne Regenjacke in gelb abgreifen können. Komischerweise war noch reichlich Auswahl. Letztes Jahr war am selben Tag mittags schon alles weg. 

Passform für mich "fetten-Otter-Aldi-Klamotten-Träger": PERFEKT! Sitzt wie angegossen. Atmungsaktivität hätte ich gar nicht erwartet für den Preis. Steht aber auf der Verpackung! Ist  mir aber auch völlig egal, weils bei mir sowieso nichts bringt. Ich schaffe es auch ein einfaches Multifunktionsfaser-Trikot klatschnass zu schwitzen als hätte mans in nen Eimer gelegt - ohne eine Jacke drüber und trotz Fahrtwind Was soll eine atmungsaktive Jacke mir also nutzen? Der Regentest steht noch aus....

Beim Lampengewicht mach ich gerne Abstriche, dafür muss es hell sein und billig. Also 5.- Euro Bleigelakku 7,2 AH mit Selbstbau Xenon-Brenner im Wasserrohr für 10 Euro: Fertig ist die 3300 Lumen Lampe...da kann Aldi nichtmal mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (4. September 2012)

Die Bikemate Aldi-Süd-Lampe vom 04.09.2012 (daneben die MagicShine MJ816 der ersten Generation)
Alles aufgenommen mit einem alten Handy mit 2MP-Kamera.





















In der Dämmerung: Aldi-Lichtkegel 20Lux an die Garagenwand





MJ816, kleine Scheinwerfer





MJ816, grosser Scheinwerfer (wie alter MJ808)





MJ816, alle Scheinwerfer





In der Dunkelheit: Aldi-Lichtkegel 20Lux an der Garagenwand, mein Hund liegt davor (freiwillig)





MJ816, kleine Scheinwerfer





MJ816, grosser Scheinwerfer (wie alter MJ808)





MJ816, alle Scheinwerfer


In meinem Garten, Abstand bis zu den Refelktoren/Zaun ziemlich genau 30m. Ich stehe mit dem Rad 20m in meinem Garten drin, Der Zaun steht in meinem Garten bei 50m, dahinter beginnt mein Nutzgarten, in den mein Hund nicht rein soll.





Hier die Aldi-Lampe 20Lux





MJ816, kleine Scheinwerfer





MJ816, grosser Scheinwerfer (wie alter MJ808)





MJ816, alle Scheinwerfer





Aldi-Lampe, 20 Lux, mit 30m Abstand von vorne.





MJ816, kleine Scheinwerfer, mit 30m Abstand von vorne





MJ816, alle Scheinwerfer, mit 30m  Abstand von vorne

Fazit nach der Ausfahrt. Man wird gesehen und für die Landstraße oder die Stadt mag es reichen. Für den Trail leider nicht.


----------



## Promontorium (4. September 2012)

Das ist mal ein Bericht, der keine Fragen mehr offen läßt - Top!


----------



## MucPaul (5. September 2012)

Nun ja, die MagicShine hat ja auch 1600 Lumen. Angegeben ist sie mit 135 Lux.

Die Aldi Lampe hat 20 Lux. Mein Halogenlicht mit Shimano Nabendynamo macht 15 Lux.  So viel heller wird das dann auch nicht.

Bei EUR 9,99 für vorne und hinten, bleiben dann nur billige LEDs aus vorletzter Generation in Betracht. Und so leuchtet es dann auch. Schade.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (5. September 2012)

Ich frag mich nur, was jemand von ner 9,99 Lampe bzw. LampenSET erwartet? Es leuchtet halt wie ein 9,99 Lampenset bzw. wie ein Lampenset, das im Fachhandel vielleicht 17,99 kostet. Aldi kann ja auch nicht zaubern. Sie kalkulieren halt nur mit anderen Mengen und einer dadurch vielleicht etwas reduzierteren Marge als der Fachhändler, der im Monat nur 10 Lampen verkauft und auch noch beraten muss...


----------



## Highme (5. September 2012)

Von einem Lampenset für 10 Euro von Aldi erwarte ich das es ausreichend ist um gesehen zu werden und natürlich nicht das es mir den Weg großflächig ausleuchtet, deshalb ist der Vergleich oben zwar aller Ehren wert aber mMn sinnfrei. Zum Gesehenwerden habe ich vorne eine LED-Leuchte von Sigma, die ist gerade etwas größer als mein Daumennagel und hat 7,95 gekostet. Wer sich aber lieber eine Funzel in einem Baustrahlergehäuse vorne an den Lenker schrauben will der holt sich halt das Ding von Aldi.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. September 2012)

Highme schrieb:


> ..deshalb ist der Vergleich oben zwar aller Ehren wert aber mMn sinnfrei.....


 
 Würde das bei der Mühe  nicht ganz so hart formulieren. 

Immerhin hat nun jeder hier wörtlich ein Bild vor Augen, 
um was es hier eigentlich geht! 9,99  vom Discounter (=StVO konform) 
Nun sieht jeder Selbst das Ergebnis - oder anders gesagt 
1 Bild sagt oft mehr als 1000 Worte. 
Wenn uns die nun erspart bleiben - hat es sehr wohl einen Sinn gehabt! 
@ Joe & seinem Gehilfen noch mal  für die Arbeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (5. September 2012)

Natürlich ist der Vergleich Aldi vs MagicShine überzogen. In diesem Forum werden 99% der Mitglieder wissen,  wie derbe der Unterschied ist. Aber einige wissen das eben nicht.
Ihr glaubt gar nicht, wie vielen Bikern die Existenz solcher Lampen von MagicShine, DX, Hope, Lupine usw. vollkommen unbekannt ist.
Ich erlebe das nämlich, wenn ich im Dunkeln unterwegs bin. Die fahren mit B&M durch den Wald und glauben wirklich, das Maß aller Dinge an Beleuchtungstechnik am Lenker zu haben.
Geht bitte nicht immer von eurem Wissensstand aus. Versetzt euch in die Lage derer, die evtl. diesen Sommer erst mit dem Biken angefangen haben. Oder jene, die weder in Foren aktiv sind und auch keine Bike-Bravos lesen. Die verwenden aber vielleicht gerade Google, tippen _Aldi Bikemate Lampe MTB_ ein und kommen somit auf diesen Thread.
Mir ging es darum aufzuzeigen, dass eine solche Aldi-Lampe, bei artgerechter Verwendung des Bikes, auf dem Trail, in der Dunkelheit, nichts zu suchen hat.


----------



## Promontorium (5. September 2012)

Punktum!


----------



## BikeGirl1987 (5. September 2012)

Ausgezeichnet die Diskussion, genau sowas hatte ich gesucht  Auf dieses Forum ist einfach verlass! Danke für die Bilder, die verdeutlichen mir was ich von welcher Lampe habe (bin grad eine am Suchen..)


----------



## DerJoe (5. September 2012)

BikeGirl1987 schrieb:


> Ausgezeichnet die Diskussion, genau sowas hatte ich gesucht  Auf dieses Forum ist einfach verlass! Danke für die Bilder, die verdeutlichen mir was ich von welcher Lampe habe (bin grad eine am Suchen..)



Dann möchte ich dir diese Seite ans Herz legen: http://www.light-test.info/
Unter dem Punkt "Photographic comparison" kannst du die Beamshots zweier Lampen gegenüberstellen und somit direkt vergleichen.


----------



## Honigblume (5. September 2012)

DerJoe, toller Vergleich  hast Dir Mühe gegeben!


----------



## ms303 (5. September 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich dir diese Seite ans Herz legen: http://www.light-test.info/
> Unter dem Punkt "Photographic comparison" kannst du die Beamshots zweier Lampen gegenüberstellen und somit direkt vergleichen.



Und wer soll das lesen können?

Polnisch (oder was das ist) kann ich leider nicht...

Oder habe ich übersehen, wo man die Sprache umstellen kann?

Das drücken der englischen Flagge hat zumindest nix gebracht...


----------



## TrailSchredder (5. September 2012)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Nun ja, die MagicShine hat ja auch 1600 Lumen. Angegeben ist sie mit 135 Lux.
> 
> Die Aldi Lampe hat 20 Lux. Mein Halogenlicht mit Shimano Nabendynamo macht 15 Lux.  So viel heller wird das dann auch nicht.
> 
> Bei EUR 9,99 für vorne und hinten, bleiben dann nur billige LEDs aus vorletzter Generation in Betracht. Und so leuchtet es dann auch. Schade.




1600 Lumen?  Du glaubst doch nicht etwa die Angaben, die dir die Billigchinesen erzählen?  Wenns hoch kommt sind das 500 Alda!


----------



## DerJoe (5. September 2012)

ms303 schrieb:


> Und wer soll das lesen können?
> 
> Polnisch (oder was das ist) kann ich leider nicht...
> 
> ...



Bei der Beamshot-Gegenüberstellung ist wohl kaum eine Übersetzung notwendig. Begriffe wie Intermediate oder Lumen sollten verständlich sein.
Wer etwas stöbert, findet auch reichlich englischsprachige Artikel. 
Und sonst gibt es noch immer die Möglichkeit, Dinge wie Google Translator zu nehmen und sich eine gesamte Seite übersetzen zu lassen.
http://translate.google.de/translat...layout=2&eotf=1&u=http://www.light-test.info/


----------



## ms303 (5. September 2012)

Na dann... 

Danke


----------



## Tesla71 (5. September 2012)

Highme schrieb:


> Von einem Lampenset für 10 Euro von Aldi erwarte  ich das es ausreichend ist um gesehen zu werden <snip>.



Genau das ist es, was mich ärgert. Die StVO-konforme Lampe ist nur dazu da, selber gesehen zu werden. 
Es ist nicht vorgesehen, daß der Radfahrer womöglich den Weg vor sich sehen möchte. 
Auf der Straße - vor allem Landstraße - fährt fast jeder zweite  Autofahrer mit hochgestellten Scheinwerfern und teilweise zusätzlich  noch Fernlicht, aber der gemeine Radfahrer soll sich seinen Weg mit  einer Funzel suchen. 
Das hat jetzt nix mit der Aldilampe zu tun. 



spurhalter schrieb:


> Immerhin hat nun jeder hier wörtlich ein Bild vor Augen,
> um was es hier eigentlich geht! 9,99  vom Discounter (=StVO konform)
> Nun sieht jeder Selbst das Ergebnis - oder anders gesagt
> 1 Bild sagt oft mehr als 1000 Worte.



Danke an Joe. Am besten gefällt mir das Bild mit dem nicht erkennbaren Hund. 

Seit ich eine Magicshine habe, benutze ich meine StVO-konforme Lampe um im Bett zu lesen. Zu was anderem taugt die nicht. 

Um mal beim Thread-Thema zu bleiben: hier heißt es ja gerne, daß die Discounter-Klamotten nicht für Vielfahrer geeignet sind.

Die Aussage kann ich so nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Ich habe mir letztes  Jahr mal ein halbes Dutzend Funktionsunterhemden (dünne Leibchen) bei  Aldi oder Lidl gekauft. Trage die Teile beim Sport, wenn ich zur Arbeit  fahre und beim Laufen. 
Früher hatte ich Baumwollunterhemden an, diese Funktionshemden sind auf  jeden Fall angenehmer. Zur Arbeit fahre ich so um die 35 min, dafür  reicht sie definitiv aus. 
Im Juni hatte ich die Teile bei Tagestouren in den Alpen an. Auch kein Problem, war aber auch schwer warm während der Zeit. 

Es wird ätzend, wenn man eine längere Pause einlegt und dann wieder losfährt. Ergo, für längere Touren nur bedingt geeignet. 

Die Sportsocken, die es bei beiden Discountern immer wieder gibt, gehen auch in Ordnung.
Früher habe ich immer Reebok oder Adidas Socken gekauft. Die Dinger  werden nach mehrmaligem Waschen irgendwie hart und unangenehm. Ist mir  bei den Discounter-Socken bisher noch nicht passiert. 

Das ein oder andere Fahrrad-/Lauftrikot habe ich mir auch besorgt. Jeweils die Teile für Herbst/Winter. 
Für meinen Arbeitsweg völlig ausreichend, für die 6 km Pausenrunde  ebenfalls. Einen Schönheitswettbewerb kann man damit nicht gewinnen,  aber das ist mir schnuppe.

Dann habe ich noch zwei langärmlige Windstopper-Trikots. Perfekt für die kalten Tage im Bikepark.  

Fazit: für den Preis gehen die meisten Discounter-Sachen in Ordnung. Man darf halt nicht erwarten, daß man Topware bekommt, aber für kleine Touren reichen sie schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (5. September 2012)

Magicshine MJ 808 Nachbau gibts bei ebay inzwischen für 20 EUR mit kleinem Akku, wenns durch den Zoll kommt. Oder halt ne Fenix....


----------



## Ducsasch (5. September 2012)

Fazit: für den Preis gehen die meisten Discounter-Sachen in Ordnung. Man darf halt nicht erwarten, daß man Topware bekommt, aber für kleine Touren reichen sie schon.[/QUOTE]

Ich sehe das genauso. Die ganze Quatscherei, dass die Sachen nicht winddicht seien oder sonstwas ist IMHO Blödsinn. Wer fährt denn schon jeden Tag riesen Touren >75 km im Mittel- oder Hochgebirge unter extremsten Bedingungen?

Und wenn man sich dann mit der guten 150  Jacke aufs Fressbrett legt, ist sie auch hin. Da hole ich die dann ach so unprofessionelle 2. ALDI-Jacke raus und bin bei 35  ...

Aber wers neben o.g. (und wahrscheinlich dort auch nötigen) Einsatzgebiet für die Eisdiele braucht, solls halt kaufen ...


----------



## bobons (5. September 2012)

Ducsasch schrieb:


> ...Die ganze Quatscherei, dass die Sachen nicht winddicht seien oder sonstwas ist IMHO Blödsinn. Wer fährt denn schon jeden Tag riesen Touren >75 km im Mittel- oder Hochgebirge unter extremsten Bedingungen?
> ...



Damit hatte Grobi-Stollo aber doch recht: die aktuelle Softshell ist extra winddurchlässig entworfen (einfach mal im Laden anschauen/durchpusten) und verfehlt damit das Ziel als Herbst-Radlerjacke vollkommen. Wenn es abends gegen 7-10 °C geht und man sowieso schon verschwitzt ist, gibt es nichts schlimmeres als Fahrtwind. 
Jemand hatte aber noch angemerkt dass die Artikel ständig wechseln, was auch stimmt: Meine Herbst-Softshell von vor 2 Jahren ist tiptop und hält auch im Winder bei 0 °C mit einem Thermounterhemd darunter gut warm beim joggen und radeln. Winddicht ist sie definitiv auch.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (5. September 2012)

Achtung! Die aktuelle Softshell hat einen Rücken aus normalem Stoff. Es zieht dadurch am Rücken wie Hechtsuppe, wenns nieselt saugt sich das Teil sofort voll, mit Rucksack kriegt man einen Schwitzrücken ohne Ende, Kühle Nieren beim Fahren und der Stoff kriegt sofort Peeling nach 5 Fahrten.

Mein Fazit: Untauglich, sofort wieder (auch getragen) zurückgebracht.

Die besten "Aldi Softshell" waren die dünnen im Frühling mit langem Rücken, Seitentäschchen und abnehmbaren Ärmeln für 19,90 EUR.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (5. September 2012)

Ducsasch schrieb:


> Ich sehe das genauso. Die ganze Quatscherei, dass die Sachen nicht winddicht seien oder sonstwas ist IMHO Blödsinn. Wer fährt denn schon jeden Tag riesen Touren >75 km im Mittel- oder Hochgebirge unter extremsten Bedingungen?



Ich.
Gruß vom Herzen der Schwäbischen Alb.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (6. September 2012)

Ducsasch schrieb:


> Ich sehe das genauso. Die ganze Quatscherei, dass die Sachen nicht winddicht seien oder sonstwas ist IMHO Blödsinn. Wer fährt denn schon jeden Tag riesen Touren >75 km im Mittel- oder Hochgebirge unter extremsten Bedingungen?
> 
> Und wenn man sich dann mit der guten 150  Jacke aufs Fressbrett legt, ist sie auch hin. Da hole ich die dann ach so unprofessionelle 2. ALDI-Jacke raus und bin bei 35  ...
> 
> Aber wers neben o.g. (und wahrscheinlich dort auch nötigen) Einsatzgebiet für die Eisdiele braucht, solls halt kaufen ...



Für mich müssen Bikeklamotten winddicht sein und müssen den Schweiß transportieren, sonst sind es keine Bikeklamotten und die Softshelljacke vom Aldi kann das überhaupt  gar  nicht. Ich würde die nicht mal geschenkt nehmen, weil die in meinen Augen zum Biken gesundheitgefährdent ist. In der Eisdiele taugt die evtl. als Kleckerschutz und nicht mehr


----------



## martinos (6. September 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Ich.
> Gruß vom Herzen der Schwäbischen Alb.


----------



## Baitman (6. September 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Magicshine MJ 808 Nachbau gibts bei ebay inzwischen für 20 EUR mit kleinem Akku, wenns durch den Zoll kommt. Oder halt ne Fenix....



Hast du nen Link? Habe dazu nix finden können...


----------



## Baitman (6. September 2012)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Achtung! Die aktuelle Softshell hat einen Rücken aus normalem Stoff. Es zieht dadurch am Rücken wie Hechtsuppe, wenns nieselt saugt sich das Teil sofort voll, mit Rucksack kriegt man einen Schwitzrücken ohne Ende, Kühle Nieren beim Fahren und der Stoff kriegt sofort Peeling nach 5 Fahrten.
> 
> Mein Fazit: Untauglich, sofort wieder (auch getragen) zurückgebracht.
> 
> Die besten "Aldi Softshell" waren die dünnen im Frühling mit langem Rücken, Seitentäschchen und abnehmbaren Ärmeln für 19,90 EUR.



Gerade überprüft.. Stimmt, ist mir vorher gar nicht aufgefallen! Obwohl die Front tatsächlich winddicht ist, warum macht man denn sowas? Absoluter Konstruktionsfehler, is ja nur zur Hälfte Softshell... Die geht auch zurück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (6. September 2012)

Baitman schrieb:


> Gerade überprüft.. Stimmt, ist mir vorher gar nicht aufgefallen! Obwohl die Front tatsächlich winddicht ist, warum macht man denn sowas? Absoluter Konstruktionsfehler, is ja nur zur Hälfte Softshell... Die geht auch zurück...



Also, die meisten Radjacken sind vorne winddicht und haben hinten am Rücken ein Fleece. Man schwitzt ja immer am oberen Rückenteil und da muss der Wasserdampf raus. Daher leichtes Fleexe. Rund um die Nieren sind gute Radjacken ja wieder winddicht.

Daher verstehe ich nicht, warum Ihr das nicht versteht.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (6. September 2012)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Also, die meisten Radjacken sind vorne winddicht und haben hinten am Rücken ein Fleece. Man schwitzt ja immer am oberen Rückenteil und da muss der Wasserdampf raus. Daher leichtes Fleexe. Rund um die Nieren sind gute Radjacken ja wieder winddicht.
> 
> Daher verstehe ich nicht, warum Ihr das nicht versteht.



Hmmmmmm, bei meinen Softshell Jacken die aus Softshell sind, auch da wo Du schwitzt und meinst, dass wir es nicht verstehen, da schwitz ich genauso viel und wenig wie in den Jacken die Softshell heissen und deren Rücken aus Baumwolle ist wie Omas Schlüpfer.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (6. September 2012)

Baitman schrieb:


> Hast du nen Link? Habe dazu nix finden können...



http://www.ebay.de/itm/New-CREE-XML...89?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item460611b325

Gibts auch noch mitm kleinen Akku irgendwo dann für 20 EUR + paar zerquetschte.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (6. September 2012)

Ah so war das 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CREE-XM-L-T6...isure_Cycling_Bike_Lights&hash=item43aab090d6


----------



## CrossX (6. September 2012)

Es gibt eine Billigversion von einer Billiglampe aus China? Kopieren sich die jetzt schon selbst?

Obwohl der Preis natürlich verlockend ist. Das Gehäuse ist das gleiche wie bei der Magicshine. Hat die mal einer bestellt?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (6. September 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Billigversion von einer Billiglampe aus China? Kopieren sich die jetzt schon selbst?



Ja, die kopieren alles, inkl. Fehler.
Die Magicshine ist besser verarbeitet, sofern man von "gut" sprechen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (26. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir bei der letzten Aldi-Aktion, die langen Bikehosen geholt.
Jetzt musste ich feststellen, dass die Position des Sitzpolsters total an der der falschen Stelle ist. Wenn ich im Sattel sitze, dann habe ich max. 50 % des Polsters unter mit und der Rest geht nach vorne heraus

Da ich die Hosen zum Glück nur für den Weg zur Arbeit anziehe, ist das nicht so tragisch - sollte aber auch nicht bei billig Ware vorkommen.

Wer hat das auch noch festgestellt?


----------



## DerJoe (26. September 2012)

Setz dich mal aufrecht hin. Plötzlich sind die Polster am richtigen Ort. Manche Hosen sind nicht für die sportliche Sitzposition, weiter vorgebeugt, gedacht, sondern mehr für den Tourenradler in aufrechter Sitzposition.
Das ist schliesslich das Klientel, welches die Discounter ansprechen wollen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (26. September 2012)

...da es den Namen Sitzpolster sowieso nicht wirklich verdient, habe ich es eher als "Windschutz für die empfindlichen Stellen" angesehen


----------



## Promontorium (26. September 2012)

Dreh' die Hose um - dann paßt's und Du hast sie vielleicht auch richtig rum an!?


----------



## anderson (28. September 2012)

Das scheint bei den Hosen Standart zu sein, war zumindest bei einer langen Aldibuxe, die ich vor zwei Jahren gekauft habe auch so.

Ich hab ja vermutet, es ist eher eine Handballtorhüterhose und das Polster ein eingebautes Suspensorium. Für Radfahrer, egal ob sportliche oder unsportliche Sitzposition jedenfalls wenig geeingnet.


----------



## Matze1896 (28. September 2012)

Nächste Woche gibt es bei Tschibo einige Kleidungsstücke zum Unterziehen für den Winter. Wie ist den so die Erfahrung mit Tschibo ?
Bin am Überlegen, ob ich mir einige Sachen zulegen werde.


----------



## cocaine78 (28. September 2012)

Ab Montag gibts auch im Aldi wieder ne Softshell zum Laufen...ich werd sie mir mal anschauen. Ich bin normalerweise auch ein Verfechter von guter Ware, insbesondere im Jackenbereich vertrau ich Wolfskin, Salewa und Vaude seit Jahren erfolgreich, aber ich tu mich verdammt schwer, bei einer Jacke, die so oft gewaschen weil oft benutzt ( ich laufe oft und weit und mit dem biken das gleiche) wird, sowas teures zu kaufen. Wenns schief geht sind 20 Euro im Sand und ich muss mir doch diese wunderschÃ¶ne Gore Oxygen Jacke kaufen  ...aber wenn das Alditeil halbwegs was taugt, hast fÃ¼r 20 Ãcken was gutes gemacht. meine Freundin hat sich die Jacke im Aldi Sale fÃ¼r 10 â¬ letztes Jahr mitgenommen und ist zufrieden, allerdings geht die nicht laufen und selten biken, und das sind dann auch eher...Ã¤hmmmm...gemÃ¤Ãigte Touren  
Ãbrigens, wem Decathlon was sagt...die haben auch vernÃ¼nftige Ware zu anstÃ¤ndigen Preisen. So long!


----------



## DerJoe (28. September 2012)

cocaine78 schrieb:


> Ab Montag gibts auch im Aldi wieder ne Softshell zum Laufen...ich werd sie mir mal anschauen. Ich bin normalerweise auch ein Verfechter von guter Ware, insbesondere im Jackenbereich vertrau ich Wolfskin, Salewa und Vaude seit Jahren erfolgreich, aber ich tu mich verdammt schwer, bei einer Jacke, die so oft gewaschen weil oft benutzt ( ich laufe oft und weit und mit dem biken das gleiche) wird, sowas teures zu kaufen. Wenns schief geht sind 20 Euro im Sand und ich muss mir doch diese wunderschöne Gore Oxygen Jacke kaufen  ...aber wenn das Alditeil halbwegs was taugt, hast für 20 Öcken was gutes gemacht. meine Freundin hat sich die Jacke im Aldi Sale für 10  letztes Jahr mitgenommen und ist zufrieden, allerdings geht die nicht laufen und selten biken, und das sind dann auch eher...ähmmmm...gemäßigte Touren
> Übrigens, wem Decathlon was sagt...die haben auch vernünftige Ware zu anständigen Preisen. So long!



Erfahrungsgemäß haben die Softshell-Jacken nur aus Aussehen und den Namen mit den hochwertigen Teilen gemeinsam. Die ersetzen so manchen Sauna-Gang, wenn man sie beim Sport trägt. 
Ich nehm die nur noch her, wenn ich mit dem Hund spazieren gehe.

Aber Decathlon kann ich auch nur empfehlen.


----------



## cocaine78 (28. September 2012)

Ich hab mir im Decathlon 2008 ne dÃ¼nne Bikejacke gekauft von Rockrider...die fleddert langsam auseinander, dafÃ¼r hat sie fÃ¼r die 30â¬ ihr Geld schwer verdient, aber atmungsaktiv is halt auch was anderes


----------



## andi1969 (28. September 2012)

cocaine78 schrieb:


> Ab Montag gibts auch im Aldi wieder ne Softshell zum Laufen...ich werd sie mir mal anschauen. Ich bin normalerweise auch ein Verfechter von guter Ware, insbesondere im Jackenbereich vertrau ich Wolfskin, Salewa und Vaude seit Jahren erfolgreich, aber ich tu mich verdammt schwer, bei einer Jacke, die so oft gewaschen weil oft benutzt ( ich laufe oft und weit und mit dem biken das gleiche) wird, sowas teures zu kaufen. Wenns schief geht sind 20 Euro im Sand und ich muss mir doch diese wunderschöne Gore Oxygen Jacke kaufen  ...aber wenn das Alditeil halbwegs was taugt, hast für 20 Öcken was gutes gemacht. meine Freundin hat sich die Jacke im Aldi Sale für 10  letztes Jahr mitgenommen und ist zufrieden, allerdings geht die nicht laufen und selten biken, und das sind dann auch eher...ähmmmm...gemäßigte Touren
> Übrigens, wem Decathlon was sagt...die haben auch vernünftige Ware zu anständigen Preisen. So long!


*
Kannste vergessen hatte auch eine von Aldi .... Sauna ist ein Scheiß dagegen.
Innenseite wurde klatsch nass und ich fing an zu frieren im Endeffekt kann die Jacke gar nichts beim biken, scheint zum laufen grad zu gehen ab er nicht auf dem Rad.Nach zwei mal tragen hab ich das Teil entsorgt die 20 kannst Du Dir sparen.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (29. September 2012)

das mit den Aldi Jacken kann ich auch nur bestätigen, vor allem wenn man bedenkt dass man für 30 eur mehr eine Vaude bekommt.


----------



## CrossX (29. September 2012)

Die Aldisoftshelljacken können wirklich Null mit einer hochwertigen Softshell von Vaude oä mithalten. 
Hatte auch mal so eine günstige Jacke. Wie oben schon beschrieben: Saunafeeling. 

Danach hatte ich erst eine Pearl Izumi und zur Zeit eine Jeantex. Da kann man sich völlig verausgaben und die Jacke bleibt trocken. Super Abtransport vom Schweiß. Und ich schwitze viel. 

Gib lieber etwas mehr aus und hol dir eine vernünftige Jacke.


----------



## CC. (29. September 2012)

Muß hier mal eine Lanze für billige Softshell-Jacken brechen. Benutze Billige und auch Teure seit Jahren für diverse Sportarten und auch im Alltag bei jedem Wetter. Mein Favorit letzten Winter auf dem Bike war eine 19-Jacke: dünn, wenig Taschen, guter Kragen, guter Schnitt,  robust, hinten abschließend. Kein Problem, wenns mich mal hingelassen hat. Und das hat es öfters bei der Eisbildung und ohne Spikes. Von Sauna keine Spur. Die tut mindestens noch eine weitere harte Saison.

Die 150-Plus-Jacke hing fein im Schrank. Viel zu empfindlich, zu warm, zu viele schicke Besätze, zu weit geschnitten, üble Kletts an den Ärmeln und am Bund, wo ich mir die Shirts darunter zerrieben hab, empfindlich bei Rucksackträgern. Von Atmungsaktivität keine Spur.

Beim (Regatta-) Segeln gibts eine 59-Jacke, Prototyp Carbon.
Die letzte Marinepool-Jacke für 125 hat auch nur zwei Jahre gehalten. Das UV hat ihr den Rest gegeben. Unterschied zu Billigen? m.E. keiner. Außer, daß an der Marinepooljacke die Reißverschlußhänger kaputt gegangen sind.

Es gibt verschiedene Stärken (Wassersäule), Zusammensetzungen (Laminate, Garnstärken) und Einsatzgebiete von Softshell und auch der Fleece-Inlet kann verschieden sein. Billig oder Teuer ist da keine Qualitätseinstufung. Die Laminate können hochwertig im Sinne der Funktion, aber auch Plastikfolien sein. Da kann keiner reinschauen.
Eine schöne Beschreibung gibts bei Wikipedia.
Die Rohstoffe (meist PE) kommen ausmahmslos aus China, wo alle unsere Plastikflaschen zum Recyclen hingeschippert werden. Ein Schelm, wer da einen Zusammenhang sieht.

Und ein Markenname kostet immer 50% Aufpreis. Die besten Softshells gibts übrigens beim Händler für Arbeitsbekleidung und bei Decathlon.

BTW: wenn man die Jacken (billig wie teuer) mit normalem Waschmittel und am Besten noch mit Weichspüler wäscht, ergibt das eine prima Plastiktüte. Die viel schwitzen, empfehlen Domol-Sportwaschmittel o.ä. und Wasch-Soda und nur anschleudern. Wie eigentlich für jede Art von Funktionsbekleidung.

Über den Wert, die Image- und Preisbildung bei Sportbekleidung in Deutschland möchte ich mich hier nicht auslassen...


hth,
CC.


----------



## CrossX (29. September 2012)

CC. schrieb:


> Und ein Markenname kostet immer 50% Aufpreis.



Deshalb kaufe ich sehr gerne Kleidung im Ausverkauf. Dann reguliert sich der Preis wieder auf bezahlbares Niveau.


----------



## cocaine78 (30. September 2012)

jupp, ich hab mir jetzt die VAUDE Spectra bei Bike-Components bestellt, kostet im Sale grad noch 65â¬ (UVP 100) mal sehen ob die was taugt. Wenn nicht, ist sie schnell wieder in der Bucht.


----------



## anderson (30. September 2012)

@CC.: Schreib doch mal dabei, um welche 19,- Euro bzw. 150,- Euro Jacke es sich handelt, damit man das einordnen kann.


----------



## CC. (30. September 2012)

19 = Tchibo 2010
150+ = Häglofs 2011

Möchtest Du meine Unterhosenmarke auch wissen?
Tip: es geht ums Prinzip, wie oben von mir beschrieben.
CC.


----------



## Hofbiker (1. Oktober 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Deshalb kaufe ich sehr gerne Kleidung im Ausverkauf. Dann reguliert sich der Preis wieder auf bezahlbares Niveau.



AUch kann mich dieser Aussage anschließen.


----------



## anderson (1. Oktober 2012)

CC. schrieb:


> 19 = Tchibo 2010
> 150+ = Häglofs 2011
> 
> Möchtest Du meine Unterhosenmarke auch wissen?
> ...



Von Prinzipien halte ich nix, deshalb finde ich deinen obigen Beitrag verallgemeinernd und Aussagen wie "Markenname kostet immer 50% Aufpreis" für Blödsinn. Wenn deine Tchibo Jacke eine Radjacke, deine Haglöfs eine Wanderjacke ist, sollte die Tchibo selbstredend atmungsaktiver sein. Das mit den Birnen und den Äpfeln. Die Unterhose interessiert mich im Beikforum jetzt nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocaine78 (2. Oktober 2012)

So, die Vaude ist da, und auch schon eingeritten...die Größe (M) fällt erstaunlich klein aus, geht aber noch. Meine Feierabendrunde mit knapp 20Km und viele Hm´s sowie 2 schönen Trails mitallem was dazugehört hat sie erstmal überlebt. Außen Softshell mit nur einer! Tasche (Brusttasche) mit ner kleinen Kabeldurchführung innen...sehr nette Idee! Inen mit ner dünnen Schicht Fleece. Gefahren bin ich mit nem Kurzarm Trikot ( Laufshirt ) das nachher vor allem im Rückenbereich klatschnass war. Die Jacke war außen Trocken und innen am Fleece ganz leicht feucht...Inwieweit hier eine Atmungsaktivität gegeben ist, kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen, bzw. beurteilen. Absolut winddicht, sehr bequem zu tragen, könnte im Bereich des nteren Rückens etwas länger sein, geht aber auch noch. Sehr geringes Gesamtgewicht...alles in allem bin ich erstmal zufrieden.


----------



## rocase (5. Oktober 2012)

ich habe normalerweise ein ausgeprägtes Markenbewußtsein und beachte Klamotten vom Discounter eigentlich überhaupt nicht. 
Da ich täglich mit dem MTB zur Arbeit fahre, habe ich mir deshalb einen doppelten bzw. dreifachen Bestand von Funktionsklamotten angelegt.
Wie es der Zufall will, bin ich dann vor ein paar Wochen doch mal an den Aldi Angeboten für Herbst-Winter Fahrradbekleidung hängen geblieben und habe mir für wenig Geld 1 lange, gepolsterte Hose mit Softshelloberfläche (12,99 Euro), 1 Softshelljacke (16,99 Euro), 2 Funktionsunterhemden (je 4,99 Euro) und 1 paar Handschuhe (4,99 Euro) zugelegt. 
Mein persönliches Ergebnis nach mehreren ausführlichen Testfahrten war extrem positiv. Von der langen Hose und den Unterhemden bin ich total begeistert. Aber auch bei der Softshelljacke kann ich keinen Unterschied zu meinen Markenjacken feststellen.


----------



## kantoomo (5. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich muss sagen, dass ich bei ALDI schon sehr oft zugeschlagen haben. Die Kleidung ist einfach funktional und das soll sie bei mir sein. Wie sie aussieht, ist mir eigentlich egal. Der Preis ist klasse und die Qualität stimmt. Also schlagt ruhig zu.


----------



## rocase (5. Oktober 2012)

kantoomo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Wie sie aussieht, ist mir eigentlich egal. Der Preis ist klasse und die Qualität stimmt. Also schlagt ruhig zu.


 
wobei ich nicht finde, dass die Klamotten schlecht aussehen, vorausgesetzt man kauft sie in der passenden Größe


----------



## Promontorium (5. Oktober 2012)

rocase schrieb:


> ich habe normalerweise ein ausgeprägtes Markenbewußtsein und beachte Klamotten vom Discounter eigentlich überhaupt nicht.
> Da ich täglich mit dem MTB zur Arbeit fahre, habe ich mir deshalb einen doppelten bzw. dreifachen Bestand von Funktionsklamotten angelegt.
> Wie es der Zufall will, bin ich dann vor ein paar Wochen doch mal an den Aldi Angeboten für Herbst-Winter Fahrradbekleidung hängen geblieben und habe mir für wenig Geld 1 lange, gepolsterte Hose mit Softshelloberfläche (12,99 Euro), 1 Softshelljacke (16,99 Euro), 2 Funktionsunterhemden (je 4,99 Euro) und 1 paar Handschuhe (4,99 Euro) zugelegt.
> Mein persönliches Ergebnis nach mehreren ausführlichen Testfahrten war extrem positiv. Von der langen Hose und den Unterhemden bin ich total begeistert. Aber auch bei der Softshelljacke kann ich keinen Unterschied zu meinen Markenjacken feststellen.




Daß manche immer noch und immer wieder glauben, die hätten den letzten Schund? 
Vom P/L-Verhältnis gibt es oft (nicht immer) extrem gue Sachen, so wie erst letztens das hellblaue Kompressionsshirt, um nur eines zu nennen!


----------



## DerJoe (5. Oktober 2012)

rocase schrieb:


> wobei ich nicht finde, dass die Klamotten schlecht aussehen, vorausgesetzt man kauft sie in der passenden Größe



Was ist denn 'passende' Grösse? Ich habe Markenklamotten hier, wobei ich bei der Marke A Grösse L brauche, bei Marke B benötige ich XL und bei Marke C sogar XXL. Genauso habe ich Radschuhe hier, bei denen ich bei Marke 1 Gr. 47 brauche, bei Marke 2 Gr, 46 und bei Marke 3 sogar nur 44.

Passende Grösse hat keine Zahl und kein Buchstabe. Man muss sich die Sachen anschauen, in die Hand nehmen. Überall. Egal ob im Fachhandel oder beim Discounter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin mit den Discountersachen (fast) zufrieden.

Bei meinen Hosen, Jahrgang etwa 2009 - 2011, egal ob Lidl oder Aldi, ob lang oder kurz, lösen sich die Nähte, die das Sitzpolster befestigen.
Ist nicht bei allen Hosen der Fall, aber dennoch ärgerlich, denn dann ist die Hose wegen Scheuergefahr für mich unbrauchbar. Nähen kann ich zwar nen bissle, aber gerade in einem so kritischen Bereich habe ich die Befürchtung, daß ich durch die Naht die Scheuergefahr nur vergrößer!

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Sitzpolsterablösungen?

Bener


----------



## CC. (5. Oktober 2012)

selbe Erfahrung mit einer Naht an der letztjährigen Hose. Hab sie in der türkischen Nähstube flicken lassen = 3. Problem gelöst.


----------



## DerJoe (6. Oktober 2012)

Sitzpolster sind bei mir noch alle fest. Ich hatte bisher nur 1x Probleme mit einer Naht bei einer Aldi-Süd Hose (uni-schwarz, kurz mit Trägern). Da hat sich im Oberschenkelbereich an 2 Stellen je 1cm lang die Naht geöffnet. Die Hose war weiterhin fahrbar, aber die Eitelkeit... 
Habe sie auch in eine Nähstube gebracht und sollte fürs Nachnähen was in die Kaffeekasse werfen. Habe einen 5er 'gespendet'. Das war es mir wert. Die Hose ist nämlich wirklich klasse und selbst das Sitzpolster ist bei der von besserer Qualität und sitzt auch an der richtigen Stelle.


----------



## thelonestar (6. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die ganzen Informationen, hatte schon des Öfteren ein Kleidungsstück bei Lidl gesehn und überlegt zu kaufen. Ich denke aber auch, dass ein Fachhandel da besser ist, zumal ein kleiner Preis ja auch Nachteile haben kann.


----------



## Promontorium (6. Oktober 2012)

Na klar, der Fachhandel ist viel viel besser! Würde mich nieeeee auf mich selbst verlassen!


----------



## tiffiking (6. Oktober 2012)

Hi
Jetzt muss ich meinen Senf doch auch mal abgeben.
Zu Discouter Radhosen. Die haben meiner Meinung nach ein Sitzpolster das den Namen Polster nicht verdient. Ich hatte vor zwei Jahren mal eine Aldihose, nach einmal 40 km hab ich sie entsorgt.
Die Unterhemden die ich von Aldi mal hatte fand ich auch nicht so prickelnd, da ein Feuchtigkeitstransport nicht stattfand.

Hier hat auch einer geschrieben die besten Softshells gibts bein Händler für Arbeitskleidung. Ich habe den letzten Winter mit so einer verbracht, und kann nur sagen: DER ALLERLETZTE SCHROTT. Atmungsaktivität = 0
Warm war sie, keine frage, auch Winddicht aber nach ein bissle schwitzen innen Tropfnass. 
Hab mir jetzt ne Vaude Posta Softshell gekauft und die ist ma richtig Geil.
Vorgestern ein Dreiviertel Stunde in strömenden Regen und innen war noch alles trocken.
Radhosen habe ich von Löffler, Scott und Nalini und bin mit allen sehr zufrieden.

muss noch dazu sagen dass meine Erfahrungen mit den Discouterklamotten 2-3 Jahre her sind und es gut möglich ist dass die besser geworden sind.
schönen Gruß aus Unterfranken


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (6. Oktober 2012)

Bener schrieb:


> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Sitzpolsterablösungen?
> 
> Bener



Dito bei meiner Aldi-Hose. Das kannte ich sonst nur von den billigen Bieme-Hosen. Beim einer Vaude ist noch alles fest, trotz ca 3facher Fahrleistung!


----------



## Rocky81 (6. Oktober 2012)

ich hab eine von Aldi (Polsterhose mit lockerer obendrüber) die ist echt klasse, hab sie schon min 3 Jahre

Dann hab ich eine Softshellhose für den Übergang. Hatte sie vor 2 Tagen das erste mal an, hält super den Wind ab, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Aber bei Anstrengung hab ich drinnen geschwitzt.

*Somit die Frage, ist das bei Markenhosen auch so???

*Dann ist sie extrem kurz von der Beinlänge her, normalerweise kann ich bei Aldi 20cm abschneiden
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Und das Polster finde ich recht dick, beim laufen fühlt sich das voll komisch an, aber ich will ja damit Radfahren.


----------



## lorenz4510 (6. Oktober 2012)

hi warum verwenden hier so viele softshell zum fahradfahren?

hab mal ne softshell gekauft zum testen was man mit dieser jackenart anfangen kann und bin zum schluss gekommen das sie im grunde unbrauchbar is, schwer man is durch das gummiartige "schwere" gewebe recht unbeweglich, die jacken wiegen ja im schnitt 500 gramm.

ich benutze schon seit ewigkeiten windshirts zum radjahren.

sind leicht tragen nicht auf, sind winddicht und isolieren wärme teil gleich wie ne softshell bei 5x weniger gewicht.

da ich mir zum testen mal ne ultrabillig windshirt bestellt hab und begeistert bin da es teuren markenshirts überlegen is wollt ichs mal hier posten.
http://www.decathlon.de/jacke-protect-pocket-essential-id_8184387.html

für 6 euro ein fantastischen windshirt da bessere eigenschaften als jede softshell hat und wenns mal kalt ist ein 100-200er fleece drunter.


----------



## 122kg (6. Oktober 2012)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> hi warum verwenden hier so viele softshell zum fahradfahren?
> 
> hab mal ne softshell gekauft zum testen was man mit dieser jackenart anfangen kann und bin zum schluss gekommen das sie im grunde unbrauchbar is, schwer man is durch das gummiartige "schwere" gewebe recht unbeweglich,.



Lorenzo, das ist nur bei den billigen Softshells so. Gore-Softshells sind prima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (6. Oktober 2012)

kann sein da ich aber die verwendeten stoffe der ganzen softshells angeschaun hab und nahezu alle den selben aufbau haben ~90%polyester gewebe und ~10% elasthan und im gewichtsbereich von 400-800gramm liegen denk ich werd ich mit dieser jackenart nie klarkommen da ich meist figurbetont kaufe und dann die arme immer im ellenbogen bereich gegen das elastische zeugs kämpfen werden beim radfahren.

ne allgemeine frage :

ich hab vor rund 10 jahren nen einfachen klasisvhen gore windstopper handschuh zum radfahren verwendet da er fast durchgescheuert ist und ich im grunde nur was einfaches winddichtes mit innen bishen fleece zum wärmen brauche hab ich die tage die winddichten handschuhe bei tchibo entdeckt für 10 euro da ich nicht 30euro+ für nen einfachen winddichten handschuh audgeben will wollt ich fragen hat jemand die aktuelle sportkolektion schon getestet?

wie is  der 10 euro handschuh?


----------



## thelonestar (7. Oktober 2012)

Also ich muss sagen, dass die Qualität von den Discountern sehr schwankt. Teilweise sind die Bekleidungen wirklich sehr gut und ich frag mich, wie Aldi, Lidl oder ein anderer Laden solche Preise hinbekommen. Dann gibt es auch Qualität die wirklich grausig ist.


----------



## lorenz4510 (7. Oktober 2012)

thelonestar schrieb:


> Teilweise sind die Bekleidungen wirklich sehr gut und ich frag mich, wie Aldi, Lidl oder ein anderer Laden solche Preise hinbekommen. Dann gibt es auch Qualität die wirklich grausig ist.


 
einfaches beispiel ein fleecepulli markenhersteller 50euro irgend ein label 5 euro?

das is im grunde nur ein stück polyester gewebe. 
die werden heutzutage fast nur noch aus plastikmüll hergestellt da billiger meist alte plastikflaschen makenhersteller bewerben das dann noch als öko/recycling stoff um zu betohnen wie umweltbewust sie sind.

kosten tut so ein teil in der herstellung rund 1 euro, wenn ich jetzt regelmässig fleecegewand eben zum beispiel fleecepullis für 5 euro kaufe bleibt der verkaufskette immer noch gewinn, warum kostet ein fleecepulli von nen markenlabel dann 50 euro?

du musstest im grunde fragen wie es marken sich immer noch anmassen können teils hunderte % aufpreis nur für ein eingenähtes etikett zu verlangen und die konsumgeselschaft(wir) immer noch so dumm sein können abartige aufschläge zu zahlen.

da kleidung egal ob marke oder billiglabel fast ausnahmslos in china tailand und vietnam produziert wird um den gewinn zu maximieren hat das gar nix mit qualität zu tun.

wenst das einfache experiment wagen willst kauf nen billig pulli für den winter von zum beispiel decathlon 5-10 euro dann nen polartec markenpulli von irgend einer marke beide in 200er starke für winter.

wirst sehen das beide 100% gleich sind gleich wärmen gleich gut verarbeitet sind nur für das markenetikett der 10fache preis draufgelegt wird.


----------



## Promontorium (7. Oktober 2012)

Da ist meiner Meinung nach viel Wahres dran, wenn auch dieses Urteil erst nach intensivem Lesen Deines Posts zustande kam. 

Kommas und andere Satzzeichen sind auch im IBC GRATIS! Bitte!!!


----------



## anderson (7. Oktober 2012)

Aldi verkauft auch Fahrräder. Die sind aus Aluminium. Die kommen, wie fast alle Fahrräder aus Asien und werden auch in den gleichen großen Fabriken geschweißt. Dann kann man die ja bedenkenlos kaufen, die Qualität müsste ja die gleiche sein.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (7. Oktober 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Da ist meiner Meinung nach viel Wahres dran, wenn auch dieses Urteil erst nach intensivem Lesen Deines Posts zustande kam.
> 
> Kommas und andere Satzzeichen sind auch im IBC GRATIS! Bitte!!!



Dachte ich mir auch... Dude, das kann kein Schwein lesen, gib Dir mal n bisschen mehr Mühe...



anderson schrieb:


> Aldi verkauft auch Fahrräder. Die sind aus Aluminium. Die kommen, wie fast alle Fahrräder aus Asien und werden auch in den gleichen großen Fabriken geschweißt. Dann kann man die ja bedenkenlos kaufen, die Qualität müsste ja die gleiche sein.



Interessanter Gedankengang.. ^^ Praktisch ist es fast so. Zum Beispiel Specialized Bikes werden in der gleichen Fabrik hergestellt wie (ich glaube) Merida... ^^


----------



## CrossX (7. Oktober 2012)

Das  Softshell ungeeignet ist zum biken ist doch totaler Quatsch. Gönn dir mal ne gute Jacke von Vaude oder Gore und du wirst den Unterschied merken. Die wiegen auch deutlich weniger als die Billigjacken und sind nicht aus diesem Gummimaterial, das einem schon beim Anziehen Schweißausbrüche bekommen lässt. 

Auch Chinesen sind durchaus in der Lage, in unterschiedlicher Qualität herzustellen.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (7. Oktober 2012)

Jo... Ich hab ne Vaude, und für diese Jahreszeit ist die richtig gut.. Nicht zu warm & nicht zu kalt, man schwitzt zwar auch (aber das is bei mir bauartbedingt) die Jacke is aber trotzdem atmungsaktiv...


----------



## lorenz4510 (7. Oktober 2012)

anderson schrieb:


> Aldi verkauft auch Fahrräder. Die sind aus Aluminium. Die kommen, wie fast alle Fahrräder aus Asien und werden auch in den gleichen großen Fabriken geschweißt. Dann kann man die ja bedenkenlos kaufen, die Qualität müsste ja die gleiche sein.


 
so weit würd ich nicht gehen hab ja bewusst einfaches polyester als beispiel genommen.

ein fahrrad besteht ja aus etlichen teilen eines der wichtigsten is schon mal der rahmen.

beispiel alu rahmen:
alu is nicht gleich alu da es ja meist legiert is und somit die grundeigenschaft verändert wird.

meist wird bei billigen rahmen zwar auch oft gutes metall genommen aber beim schweissen gepfuscht muss nicht sein aber kann, somit hält der  rahmen dann eben bei extremer belastung(beispiel downhill fahren) nix aus und könnte brechen.

aber das man für nen top rahmen wenig zahlen muss is auch möglich hab mir zum beispiel damals nen kinesis superlight gekauft, bei uns kostet der ~300.
 direkt über ebay von glaub hersteller hab ich ~60 euro bezahlt für nen 1a alu rahmen der unverwüstlich is.

für nen gleichartigen rahmen bei uns vom markenhersteller legt man für genau das gleichte teil ~500 hin das is wieder der unterschied.
der markenstempel bringt die berechtigung für 5-10x höhere preise.
  "[email protected]_CrossX_
Das  Softshell ungeeignet ist zum biken ist doch totaler Quatsch. Gönn dir mal ne gute Jacke von Vaude oder Gore und du wirst den Unterschied merken. Die wiegen auch deutlich weniger als die Billigjacken und sind nicht aus diesem Gummimaterial, das einem schon beim Anziehen Schweißausbrüche bekommen lässt. "

da ich viel wert auf gewicht lege eben keine unnötig schweren sachen anhaben will hab ich mir mal die montane dyno eine der leichtesten softshells die es gibt gegönnt glaub ~300gramm das teil hält wind ab man schwitzt nicht stark darin und is halbwegs angenehm vom material.
 hab sie aber zurückgeschickt.

der punkt is ne windjacke is 3x leichter und erfüllt 100% die gleiche aufgabe!!!



sorry für schreibfehler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocaine78 (7. Oktober 2012)

Kann ich nur teilweise unterschreiben, meine WS Jacke würde ich um nix in der Welt wieder hergeben wollen. Beim Fleece magst du recht haben, wobei ich mir einbilde, schon einen haptischen Unterschied zwischen Markenfleece und KIK billig Fleece zu bemerken...allerdings alles sehr subjektiv.


----------



## Promontorium (7. Oktober 2012)

"Sorry" ist angeommen, aber es könnte/sollte in etwa so aussehen: 





lorenz4510 schrieb:


> So weit würd ich nicht gehen, hab ja bewusst einfaches Polyester als Beispiel genommen.
> 
> Ein Fahrrad besteht ja aus etlichen Teilen.  Eines der wichtigsten ist schon mal der Rahmen.
> ...



So, weiter ontopic!


----------



## Promontorium (7. Oktober 2012)

Schweiß hin oder her - das hängt ja nicht per se nur am Material "Softshell",
sondern auch davon ab, ob es von innen mit mehr oder weniger dickem Fleece hinterlegt und von welcher Qualität das Fleece ist.

Das relativ neue Material "Polartec NeoShell" gilt als extrem atmungsaktiv, ist von der Haptik im Grunde aber wie klassisches Softshell!


----------



## bobons (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich lese    @lorenz4510 Posts einfach nicht, weil sie eine Beleidigung sind und die Aussage nur schwer erfassbar ist. Irgendwas mir Marken sind Schrott und Netto verkauft bessere Klamotten, ist das korrekt?

Ich habe letzte Woche wieder mal den Vergleich gemacht zwischen: dieser Aldi-Jacke  und dieser Dare2b-Jacke. 
Die Aldi-Jacke habe ich seit September 2011, die Dare2B seit Februar 2012 (Für 26 Euro nagelneu mit Ettikett geschnappt). 
Beide bei gleichen Temperaturen schon oftmals angehabt, unterdrunter entweder Thermoshirts von Aldi oder Under Armour. Funktionieren beide super und leiten Feuchtigkeit effektiv von der Haut weg - wenn ich die Shirts ausziehe habe ich das Gefühl, fast trocken zu sein.
In der Dare2b Forthright ist mir kälter, ich schwitze mehr (trotz immer offenen Pitzips), sie ist nicht super winddicht und das Material pillt sehr stark. Die Reflektoren haben bereits Risse. Im Regen ist es sofort vorbei mit der geringen Atmungsaktivität, nach 30 15-20 Min. bin ich beim 27er Schnitt nassgeschwitzt, nach 45-60 Min. kommt dann auch Wasser von ausser rein.
PS: Gerade die Beipackzettel der Forthright gefunden:  darauf ist eine Wassersäule von 10000 mm angegeben! Bullshit!

Die Aldi-Jacke ist wirklich dicht, nach 90-120 Min. im Regen keine Probleme. Das Material ist auch winddichter, dank dem Mesh klebt es nicht so an der Haut und man wird vor allem besser gesehen. Und das Beste: ich schmore im eigenen Saft erst nach 40-50 Min. Die Belüftungsöffnungen sind dabei meistens zur Hälfte offen.

Als nächstes teste ich Gore Active Shell (wahrscheinlich die Gore Alp-X 2.0 Active) - beim Preis ist es Faktor 16 zur Aldi-Jacke, also erhoffe ich mir, dass die Gore mindestens 10 mal besser ist und ich auch im Regen fast trocken bleibe.

Ähnliche Erfahrungen habe ich auch mit anderen Trendherstellern gemacht - sagenumwobene Materialien, vollmundige Versprechen, aber in der Praxis ist das später keinen Pfifferling wert. Der Test von Regenjacken in Stiftung Warentest 8/2012 wäre bestimmt auch interessant.


----------



## MisterCool (7. Oktober 2012)

> Gönn dir mal ne gute Jacke von Vaude oder Gore und du wirst den Unterschied merken. Die wiegen auch deutlich weniger als die Billigjacken und sind nicht aus diesem Gummimaterial, das einem schon beim Anziehen Schweißausbrüche bekommen lässt.



Ich habe mir eine Vaude Softshell Jacke (160 Eur) für Outdor und Ski gekauft. Da sie vom Schnitt her etwas kurz ist habe ich mir vor 3 Wochen bei Aldi eine Radler-Softshell gekauft (15 Eur), beide vergleichbar dick, die von Aldi etwas enger. Die bisherige Erfahrung/Vergleich sagt: die Vaude ist weder leichter, noch Atmungsaktiver, sie schwitzt genauso viel oder wenig wie die Aldi Jacke. Daher ist der mehr als der zehnfache Preis der Vaude (!!!) und die ständige Kritik der Aldi Jacken aus meiner Sicht nicht ganz nachvollziehbar. 

Und - im Gegenteil zu einigen anderen, die sich dazu äußern - ich habe sie beide, also ich weis, was ich vergleiche


----------



## lorenz4510 (7. Oktober 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Ich lese   @_lorenz4510_ Posts einfach nicht, weil sie eine Beleidigung sind und die Aussage nur schwer erfassbar ist. Irgendwas mir Marken sind Schrott und Netto verkauft bessere Klamotten, ist das korrekt?


 
tut mir leid wenn wenn du beleidigt bist ich hab einfach praxis beispiele gesagt und nicht pauschal billig zeug is gleich wie markenzeugs gibt auch unmassen echten schrott im billig bereich wie im markenbereich aber zum teil auch.

ich besitze auch etliche "marken" klamotten mit membranen oder besonderen stoffen.
funtionsjacken bestehen aus mehreren teilen von stoffe unterschiedlicher art. das kann man nicht in 1-2 sätzen beantworten.

genauso liebe ich das material powerstretch, das is ne kombination aus polyester+nylon+elastan, für eine jacke daraus muss man auch leider~100+euros hinlegen, im billig/nomarken bereich hab ich bisher noch keine firma gefunden die es hinbekommt für wenig geld die gleiche materialeigenschaften zu vereinen.

ging von meiner seite aus im grunde nur um einfache kleidungsteile(t-shirt,pulli,usw..) ein einfaches gewebe das durch den markenstempel überteuert verkauft wird.

nun back zu ontropic,

 wollt ja ursprünglich wissen ob die aktuellen windhandschuhe was taugen von tchibo da meine alten fast durchgewetzt sind.
http://www.tchibo.de/Wind-Protection-Handschuhe-p400010843.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus_xXx (7. Oktober 2012)

ALTER!!!! Bist iwie schwer von Begriff oder was?! Du wurdest nun schon min. 5mal gebeten auf Recht-, Groß- und Kleinschreibung sowie auf Interpunktion zu achten... Is das so schwer oder was?! 

Deine Sätze sind dermaßen anstrengend zu lesen, raffst du das nicht?!


----------



## 2markt (7. Oktober 2012)

marken kleidung ist überteuert 

das stimmt


----------



## 2markt (7. Oktober 2012)

wollt ja ursprünglich wissen ob die aktuellen windhandschuhe was taugen von tchibo da meine alten fast durchgewetzt sind.
http://www.tchibo.de/Wind-Protection-Handschuhe-p400010843.html[/quote]



hatte mal so ähnliche von aldi

die ware ganz gut 

solange es nicht kälter wird


----------



## Promontorium (7. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt wird's trollig! 

Scheinbar will oder kann er nicht besser, wobei ich mich dann frage, wie man so einen Schulabschluß schafft? 
Junge, das mußt Du doch mal gelernt haben - alles vergessen?


----------



## xrated (7. Oktober 2012)

Die Wintersachen von Aldi taugen eigentlich wirklich nur, wenn es draußen 0°C oder noch kälter ist.


----------



## xrated (7. Oktober 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Jetzt wird's trollig!
> 
> Scheinbar will oder kann er nicht besser, wobei ich mich dann frage, wie man so einen Schulabschluß schafft?
> Junge, das mußt Du doch mal gelernt haben - alles vergessen?



Wobei du hier auch nicht fehlerfrei schreibst


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Oktober 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Jetzt wird's trollig!


 
 Seht Euch nur mal das Anmeldedatum an - Troll-Alarm!


----------



## Promontorium (7. Oktober 2012)

xrated schrieb:


> Wobei du hier auch nicht fehlerfrei schreibst



Willkommen im Club! <---


----------



## worldzocker (7. Oktober 2012)

Also ich habe auch die Winter bike Handschuhe aus dem Aldi da sie mir im Laden gut gefallen haben, auch vom tragen, und bin äußerst zufrieden. Ich rutsche nicht, Sie sind warm und ich hab genug Bewegungsfreiheit. Aufjedenfall besser wie sich die Finger abzu frieren  
Ich nutze momentan eig ein Pulli und dann drüber eine Regenjacke. Funktioniert super und die Regenjacke ist einfach zum sauber machen


----------



## swe68 (7. Oktober 2012)

habt ihr hier nichts besseres zu tun als euch über die Rechtschreibfehler anderer Leute zu mokieren?
Gut, der erste Post war schlecht lesbar, aber jetzt kommt mal wieder runter.
Außerdem ist es nicht sonderlich freundlich, einen Neuaccount gleich als Troll zu beschimpfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HanzOberlander (7. Oktober 2012)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> nun back zu ontropic,
> 
> wollt ja ursprÃ¼nglich wissen ob die aktuellen windhandschuhe was taugen von tchibo da meine alten fast durchgewetzt sind.
> http://www.tchibo.de/Wind-Protection-Handschuhe-p400010843.html



Ich habe irgendwo Ã¤hnliche Tchibohandschuhe rumliegen. Sie sind okay, kauf dir lieber solche, die sind besser :

http://www.decathlon.de/warme-fleecehandschuhe-3-id_8181669.html 5â¬
http://www.decathlon.de/handschuhe-3-id_8219762.html  13â¬
http://www.decathlon.de/handschuhe-7-warm-wasserfest-id_8152643.html 15â¬
http://www.decathlon.de/fahrradhandschuhe-warm-5-id_8218346.html 23â¬
die sollen auch super sein:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Ferdy-F-Worker-Mechanics-Handschuh/dp/B0013DKXLY"]Ferdy F. Cold Worker Mechanics Handschuh: Amazon.de: Baumarkt[/ame]

mfg marco


----------



## lorenz4510 (7. Oktober 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Jetzt wird's trollig!
> 
> Scheinbar will oder kann er nicht besser, wobei ich mich dann frage, wie man so einen Schulabschluß schafft?
> Junge, das mußt Du doch mal gelernt haben - alles vergessen?


 
hi ich hab schreiben gelernt aber nicht in deutschland komme aus polen und lebe erst seit paar jahren hier in bayern.

das nur kleinschreibn hab ich aus dem englishen"forum schreiben" übernomen.

ich will nimanden ärgern und versuche so gut es mir möglich ist.

@_HanzOberlander_
 danke für links aber praxiserfahrung ist für mich da von interesse.

für mich soll der handschuh nur winddicht sein wichtig und bishen wärmen also fleece drinen oder ne leichte wattierung haben.

und billig soll er sein will nix 40 euro für radhandschuh ausgeben, der bishen isolieren soll.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Oktober 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es nicht sonderlich freundlich, einen Neuaccount gleich als Troll zu beschimpfen.


 
 Ein Neuaccount wird niemals von mir als Troll beschimpft!
Ein penetranter Ignorant, bei dem man das Gefühl hat lediglich getrollt zu werden schon, wenn dann auch noch das Anmeldedatum den "Verdacht" erhärtet! Freundlich hin oder her - das "Getrolle" nervt! 
Zumal es hier im Fred besonders ausgeprägt zu sein scheint.

Das Gute: 
Auch dieser Neuaccount kann durch stetige Beiträge zeigen, dass er Kritik annehmen kann & durch sachlich interessante Beiträge (die man auch lesen kann) überzeugen!  Einzelne Rechtschreib- und / oder Grammatikfehler sind mir dabei völlig Wurscht! 
Aber Ignoranz an mehrfacher Kritik ..... macht mich sauer! 
Es gibt eben auch hier ein paar (einfache) Regeln....oder wir rufen hier im Namen der Mods die totale Anarchie aus....

Edith sagt: 
Das ist doch mal nett -nun wissen wir Bescheid! Willkommen im Forum lorenz4510 ..... und wie gesagt - viele Beiträge!


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (7. Oktober 2012)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> wollt ja ursprünglich wissen ob die aktuellen windhandschuhe was taugen von tchibo da meine alten fast durchgewetzt sind.
> http://www.tchibo.de/Wind-Protection-Handschuhe-p400010843.html




Ich hatte die in Händen. Es sind Jogging-Handschue und nicht fürs Biken. Auf dem Rad mit windchill-effekt werden die zu kalt sein. Und sicher schnell durchgewetzt.


----------



## Promontorium (7. Oktober 2012)

Zitat: hi ich hab schreiben gelernt aber nicht in deutschland komme aus polen und lebe erst seit paar jahren hier in bayern.



Aha, das erklärt einiges. Vor dem Hintergrund nehme ich meine kritischen Posts zurück und sag' "Sorry"! Gehört dann auch dazu!

Es ist halt leider so, daß manche User, egal in welchen Foren, gelegentlich ohne Punkt und Komma schreiben, dazu vom Satzbau her so, daß man alles dreimal lesen muß, um den Sinn zu erahnen - und das nervt gewaltig. Zumal dann, wenn sie Fragen stellen und offensichtlich verstanden werden wollen.
Da ist man dann etwas... nun ja, voreingenommen. Aber gut, sei's drum!


----------



## lorenz4510 (7. Oktober 2012)

@_AtomkraftSuxs_

hab nochmal in internet die seite von Tchibo angeschaut, da sind 2 handschuhe im moment drin der eine ist als jogging drin der andere als reiner windstopper, meinst du schon den den ich verlinkt habe?

der windchill effekt tritt nur ein bei winddurchlassigkeit, was bei winddicht nicht sein sollte.
  @_HanzOberlander_

aso was ich vergessen hab zu sagen der decathlon discounter is zwar klasse und hat viele tolle sache zu billig preisen aber die artikelbeschreibungen sind sehr schlecht bei keinem der handschuhe is klar ob winddicht oder nicht

ausser bei dem hier http://www.decathlon.de/handschuhe-7-warm-wasserfest-id_8152643.html
der is mir aber von ausschaun zu dick bin auf händen nicht alzu kälteempfindlich.


----------



## MucPaul (7. Oktober 2012)

worldzocker schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch die Winter bike Handschuhe aus dem Aldi da sie mir im Laden gut gefallen haben, auch vom tragen, und bin äußerst zufrieden. Ich rutsche nicht, Sie sind warm und ich hab genug Bewegungsfreiheit. Aufjedenfall besser wie sich die Finger abzu frieren
> Ich nutze momentan eig ein Pulli und dann drüber eine Regenjacke. Funktioniert super und die Regenjacke ist einfach zum sauber machen



Ich hatte mir letzten Winter die Aldi Handschuhe geholt (EUR 5,99 macht da nichts verkehrt). Und siehe da, bei einer MTB-Tour bei -27°C im letzten Januar waren die Hände in den Handschuhen der wärmste Teil an meinem Körper. Flauschig warm bis zum kleinen Finger. Wer hätte das gedacht...


----------



## Promontorium (7. Oktober 2012)

Oja, die Handschuhe vom letzten Jahr sind top. Hatte mir damals gleich noch ein Ersatzpaar gegönnt. Die Investition war ja überschaubar!


----------



## worldzocker (7. Oktober 2012)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir letzten Winter die Aldi Handschuhe geholt (EUR 5,99 macht da nichts verkehrt). Und siehe da, bei einer MTB-Tour bei -27°C im letzten Januar waren die Hände in den Handschuhen der wärmste Teil an meinem Körper. Flauschig warm bis zum kleinen Finger. Wer hätte das gedacht...



Das konnten meine teuren Handschuhe letztes Jahr nicht. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt auf diesen Winter. (hoffentlich dieses Jahr wieder mit viel Schnee  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (7. Oktober 2012)

kann man diese aldi hanschuhe noch irgendwie bestellen?


----------



## worldzocker (7. Oktober 2012)

Eher nicht. Kannst aber mal und Fillialen in der Nähe gucken gehen vllt haben diese noch Restbestände.


----------



## MisterCool (7. Oktober 2012)

> das "Getrolle" nervt!



Wenn ich bestimmte Beiträge oder User nicht mag, dann motze ich nicht, ich ignoriere einfach die Beiträge

Und das Gemotze über fremde Beiträge find ich schlimmer als die Beiträge selbst


----------



## Radonchris (7. Oktober 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> habt ihr hier nichts besseres zu tun als euch über die Rechtschreibfehler anderer Leute zu mokieren?
> Gut, der erste Post war schlecht lesbar, aber jetzt kommt mal wieder runter.
> Außerdem ist es nicht sonderlich freundlich, einen Neuaccount gleich als Troll zu beschimpfen.



Ich muss jetzt leider auch mal was hinzufügen. Die Art und Weise wie hier in diesem Forum miteinander umgegangen wird ist alles andere als normal. Es wird sich angepampt, und in einem Ton über den Mund gefahren, bei dem man sich schon fragt wo manche ihre Erziehung genossen haben. Leider sind gerade diese Klug*******r diejenigen die hier Anderen ihre beschränkte Meinung und/oder ihr gefährliches Halbwissen aufzudrücken versuchen. 
Schade. Es wird so mancher interessanter Beitrag mit geistigen Dünnschiss verdorben. 

Zum Thema. Man kann es echt nicht pauschalisieren, ob Discounterware immer schlechter ist als teure Markenware. Letztendlich muss man es für sich und den Einsatzbereich und Kosten/nutzenfaktor beurteilen.


----------



## swe68 (7. Oktober 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> :....
> Ein penetranter Ignorant, bei dem man das Gefühl hat lediglich getrollt zu werden schon, wenn dann auch noch das Anmeldedatum den "Verdacht" erhärtet! Freundlich hin oder her - das "Getrolle" nervt!
> Zumal es hier im Fred besonders ausgeprägt zu sein scheint.
> ...



@ spurhalter
Einfachste Lösung - Trollbeiträge ignorieren und melden.
Wir klären das dann schon, aber wir können nicht ständig jeden Thread und jeden neuen Beitrag lesen. 
Und dann wird auch der Umgangston besser.

@ lorenz4510,
danke, dass Du mit Deiner ehrlichen und freundlichen Erklärung zu einer temporären Verbesserung des Umgangstons beigetragen hast!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Oktober 2012)

@ swe68 -  - so sei es....
Der Fred bekommt demnächst eh wieder reichlich Stoff - fängt doch überall (LIDL und Co.) die "Funktionsunterwäsche-Zeit" wieder an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (7. Oktober 2012)

Ab Donnerstag gibts erstmal wieder richtig gute Einlegesohlen bei Lidl. 






Die haben unten einen steifen Kunststoff-Korpus. Die gabs vor ein paar Monaten schon mal. Ich habe die in den 5.10 und in meine SPD-Schuhe. Seitdem sind eingeschlafene Füsse in den 5.10. kein Thema mehr. Durch die Verstärkung im Ballenbereich merkt man auch die Verschraubung der Cleats, bei SPD-Schuhen, selbst bei sehr langen Touren nicht.

http://www.lidl.de/de/Bereit-fuer-die-Piste-Ab-11-10-/Crivit-Sports-Einlegesohlen


----------



## XTCBasher (7. Oktober 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel Specialized Bikes werden in der gleichen Fabrik hergestellt wie (ich glaube) Merida... ^^



Merida ist eine seit Jahrzehnten bekannte Größe in Taiwan die für sehr viele "Marken" gute und zuverlässige Rahmen fertigen !
Merida , die auch selbst Bikes anbieten , ist bekannt für seine sehr detailreiche Rahmen .
Ich hatte mal ein merida Matts TFS irgendwas und der Rahmen war der Hammer:




Man beachte die Form der Downtube ...

*Sorry fürs OT !!!*


----------



## bobons (7. Oktober 2012)

@lorenz4510: Wenn das so ist, dass Deutsch nicht Deine Muttersprache ist, bin ich gerne bereit etwas Aufwand beim Lesen Deiner Beiträge zu erbringen.
  @DerJoe: Halten diese Sohlen wärmer als die Werks-Sohlen?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. Oktober 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @ swe68 -  - so sei es....
> Der Fred bekommt demnächst eh wieder reichlich Stoff - fängt doch überall (LIDL und Co.) die "Funktionsunterwäsche-Zeit" wieder an...



Also das 11.10. Lidl Funktionsunterhemd ist das beste Discounterunterhemd, das es jemals gab. Davon gab es noch die Kurzarm- und die Ohnearmversion für 9,99 irgendwann mal. Diese Teile sind mit nichts zu vergleichen, was die Discounter sonst haben. Davon werde ich mir mit Sicherheit noch mein 2. und 3. und 4. holen
Danke für den Tipp!!!


----------



## DerJoe (7. Oktober 2012)

@bobons: Ich hab die seit dem Früh-Sommer. Da gabs die als Nordic-Walking Sohlen, sind aber die Selben. Ob die nun gut isolieren, weiß ich also noch nicht. 
Und es muss bei mir schon arg kühl werden, bevor ich kalte Füsse bekomme. Meistens friert mein Trinkblasen-Schlauch eher ein, bevor ich kalte Füsse habe. Ich bin ziemlich kälteresistent. Von daher bin ich da auch nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner.


----------



## CicliB (7. Oktober 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Also das 11.10. Lidl Funktionsunterhemd ist das beste Discounterunterhemd, das es jemals gab. Davon gab es noch die Kurzarm- und die Ohnearmversion für 9,99 irgendwann mal. Diese Teile sind mit nichts zu vergleichen, was die Discounter sonst haben. Davon werde ich mir mit Sicherheit noch mein 2. und 3. und 4. holen
> Danke für den Tipp!!!



Ob es das beste ist, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich nur ein anderes ohne Ärmel von Adidas habe.
Feuchtigkeitsabtransport/Wärmeisolierend super. 
Ob Langarm oder ohne, die Hemden sind für mich top.
Man sollte nur beim Anziehen/Ausziehen darauf achten,das man die nicht in einem Stück anzieht, sondern nur Teilbereiche nachzieht, ansonsten ziehts Fäden.


----------



## Tristero (8. Oktober 2012)

Das Problem mit den Discounterklamotten ist nicht die Qualität. Es sind die *Arbeitsbedingungen*, unter denen die Teile hergestellt werden. Man kann das Zeug einfach nicht guten Gewissens kaufen. Leider gilt das auch für einige - sogar nicht wenige - teure Markenartikler, Adidas etwa. Den Unterschied macht, ob die Firmen sich zu gewissen, minimalen Sozialstandards bekennen und deren Einhaltung von unabhängiger Seite, also durch NGOs, überwachen lassen. Bei keinem der deutschen Discounter ist das der Fall. Das wäre bspw. bei Vaude (neuerdings) gegeben.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. Oktober 2012)

Tristero schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den Discounterklamotten ist nicht die Qualität. Es sind die *Arbeitsbedingungen*, unter denen die Teile hergestellt werden. Man kann das Zeug einfach nicht guten Gewissens kaufen. Leider gilt das auch für einige - sogar nicht wenige - teure Markenartikler, Adidas etwa. Den Unterschied macht, ob die Firmen sich zu gewissen, minimalen Sozialstandards bekennen und deren Einhaltung von unabhängiger Seite, also durch NGOs, überwachen lassen. Bei keinem der deutschen Discounter ist das der Fall. Das wäre bspw. bei Vaude (neuerdings) gegeben.



Ohhhhhh....nicht schon wieder. Hast Du die 80 Seiten komplett gelesen? Ich schon! Bei jeder Radklamottenaktion kommt das wieder, dann wird über die Hühnerhaltungsbedingungen der Aldi-Hähnchen philosophiert, dass die Lidl-Milch sich im dunklen Tetrapak nicht wohlfühlt usw....

...wie gesagt: Nicht schon wieder Danke!


----------



## MucPaul (8. Oktober 2012)

Prima, dann werde ich mal beim Lidl nach den Sohlen Ausschau halten. 
Bei meinen Specialized MTB Schuhen schlafen mir dauernd die Füße ein. Bei Bekannten, die den gleichen Schuh (Taho) haben, nämlich auch.

Ach ja, Merida hat Specialized vor Jahren größtenteils aufgekauft, seitdem sind die Rahmen nicht mehr Made in USA, sondern aus Asien.

Ditto mit Cannondale (die ja pleite waren). Gehören jetzt zu Taiwan, oder so.
Was soll's, ein motivierter Asiate mit modernsten High-Tech Maschinen ist mir lieber als ein unmotivierter Amerikaner, der immer auf seine Gewerkschafts-Boni pocht.
Als ich auf Youtube sah, wie die Intense oder Cannondale Rahmen gebaut werden, waren bei mir diese Marken ein sofortiges No-GO.


----------



## worldzocker (8. Oktober 2012)

Tristero schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den Discounterklamotten ist nicht die Qualität. Es sind die *Arbeitsbedingungen*, unter denen die Teile hergestellt werden. Man kann das Zeug einfach nicht guten Gewissens kaufen. Leider gilt das auch für einige - sogar nicht wenige - teure Markenartikler, Adidas etwa. Den Unterschied macht, ob die Firmen sich zu gewissen, minimalen Sozialstandards bekennen und deren Einhaltung von unabhängiger Seite, also durch NGOs, überwachen lassen. Bei keinem der deutschen Discounter ist das der Fall. Das wäre bspw. bei Vaude (neuerdings) gegeben.


Dann müsstest du eig fast nackt rum laufen, kein ferreo mehr kaufen, und und und...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (8. Oktober 2012)

Kein iPhone...


----------



## thelonestar (8. Oktober 2012)

Klar ist das Ganze mit den Arbeitsbedingungen schlimm. Aber leider können wir kleinen Leute nichts dagegen machen. Dann dürftest du gar nichts mehr kaufen. Leb auf einem Bauernhof und mach alles selber. Aber auch da brauchst du Maschinen, mit Teilen aus Asien zum Beispiel.


----------



## Tristero (8. Oktober 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ohhhhhh....nicht schon wieder. Hast Du die 80 Seiten komplett gelesen? Ich schon! Bei jeder Radklamottenaktion kommt das wieder, dann wird über die Hühnerhaltungsbedingungen der Aldi-Hähnchen philosophiert, dass die Lidl-Milch sich im dunklen Tetrapak nicht wohlfühlt usw....
> 
> ...wie gesagt: Nicht schon wieder Danke!



Wir reden hier nicht über den Umgang mit Viechern. Sondern über den mit Menschen. Konkret über moderne Sklaverei. Bagatellisierungen sind da deplatziert.

Und gut, dass das schonmehrfach angesprochen worden ist. Unangenehme Wahrheiten sollten regelmäßig wiederholt werden. Sie geraten sonst allzu leicht in Vergessenheit.



worldzocker schrieb:


> Dann müsstest du eig fast nackt rum laufen, kein ferreo mehr kaufen, und und und...



Das ist - zum Glück - nicht ganz richtig. Es gibt durchaus einige ganz "normale" Anbieter, die sich ernsthaft bemühen. Darunter sind auch nicht nur hochpreisige Markenartikler, wie bspw. Odlo, Vaude, Patagonia, Arcteryx, etc. Auch Anbieter wie C&A haben ein gutes Compliance-System, das in unabhängigen Tests bestätigt worden ist. Nach meinem Wissen gilt das bei den Sportartiklern z.B. für Decathlon. Damit wäre auch das Argument entkräftet, dass soziale Verantwortung für den Normalverbraucher unbezahlbar sei. Man kann sich das auch ganz leicht selbst klar machen, wenn man sich vor Augen führt, welch geringer Anteil an den Verkaufspreisen von Markenware auf die reine Produktion entfällt. Selbst wenn sich dort die Kosten verdoppeln, schlägt das nur sanft auf die Preise durch. Es gibt ja sogar Hersteller, die komplett in *Deutschland* produzieren, ohne dass die Sachen nur für Millionäre wären: www.leverve.de In meinen Augen verdeutlicht das erst das ganze Ausmaß des Skandals. Es liegt bei uns Kunden, das zu beenden.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. Oktober 2012)

Hier haste was zum Lesen für Deine Vorurteile. Und wenn ein Monatslohn von 50 Euro in Bangladesch Dir vielleicht als Sklaverei vorkommt, dann sichert er dort immer noch einer ganzen Familie das Überleben. Und eventuell ist der Kollege in Bangladesch sogar froh, dass er für die 50 Euro 14 Stunden am Tag für Aldivorprodukte arbeitet, statt für 30 Tacken im Monat für adidas Fußbälle in Pakistan zusammenzunähen (wenn die Arbeitsplätze nicht alle schon von Kindern belegt sind....) (Beides hab ich nur hier als Beispiel hingerotzt...das muss beides nicht stimmen, aber ich kanns nicht mehr lesen...)

http://verantwortung.aldi-sued.de/verantwortung/html/soziale_verantwortung.htm

...und lösche jetzt mein Abo in dem Thema.

Ich als Kunde will den Billigkrempel von Aldi. Ich muss nämlich selbst ne große Familie ernähren und bin froh, wenn ich Ökotex-zertifizierte Kinderklamotten oder Fahrradunterhemden für kleines Geld bekomme....ich werden nämlich auch "modern versklavt". Jeden Tag "muss" ich hier zur Arbeit antreten und bekomme viel zuwenig Gehalt für mein Geackere


----------



## worldzocker (8. Oktober 2012)

Achtest du auch bei den Lebensmitteln drauf? Bei den Haushaltsgeräten? Bei deinen Möbeln?
Zudem gibt es auch noch andere die komplett in De herstellen. ZB Trigema.


----------



## anderson (8. Oktober 2012)

Das ist schon gut und richtig, dass bei jeder Klamottenaktion die Frage nach den Arbeitsbedingungen gestellt wird. Ich fände es erschreckend, wenn sich alle nur noch darauf zurückziehen, dass wir kleinen Leute ja eh nix machen können. Die meisten Menschen heute sind einfach zu unkritisch in allen Belangen. Hauptsache unsere Konsumsucht wird gestillt.

Außerdem wollen die Leute hier ja auch noch was zu tun haben. Kann ja nicht jeder dienstleisten.


Zum Thema: Ich hatte mal winddichte Tschibo-Handschuhe. Zum Beiken waren die ungeeignet, da der Daumen viel zu kurz war. Ich würde mit den Handschuhen testen, ob die Finger auch beim Greifen um den Lenker lang genug sind.


----------



## BejayMTB (8. Oktober 2012)

Also, heute morgen wieder der Test: 3 Grad, 
First Layer: Lidl long sleeve Funktionsunterhemd
Trikot: Aldi Langarmtrikot
Softshell: Aldi, rotes 2010 Modell 
Resultat: Warm, windgeschÅ±tzt und angenehmes KÃ¶rpergefÃ¼hl. FÃ¼r etwas Ã¼ber 30 Euro mal gar nichts falsch h gemacht.


----------



## guckmalhierher (8. Oktober 2012)

Tristero schrieb:


> Wir reden hier nicht über den Umgang mit Viechern. Sondern über den mit Menschen. Konkret über moderne Sklaverei. Bagatellisierungen sind da deplatziert.
> 
> Und gut, dass das schonmehrfach angesprochen worden ist. Unangenehme Wahrheiten sollten regelmäßig wiederholt werden. Sie geraten sonst allzu leicht in Vergessenheit.
> 
> Das ist - zum Glück - nicht ganz richtig. Es gibt durchaus einige ganz "normale" Anbieter, die sich ernsthaft bemühen. Darunter sind auch nicht nur hochpreisige Markenartikler, wie bspw. Odlo, Vaude, Patagonia, Arcteryx, etc. Auch Anbieter wie C&A haben ein gutes Compliance-System, das in unabhängigen Tests bestätigt worden ist. Nach meinem Wissen gilt das bei den Sportartiklern z.B. für Decathlon. Damit wäre auch das Argument entkräftet, dass soziale Verantwortung für den Normalverbraucher unbezahlbar sei. Man kann sich das auch ganz leicht selbst klar machen, wenn man sich vor Augen führt, welch geringer Anteil an den Verkaufspreisen von Markenware auf die reine Produktion entfällt. Selbst wenn sich dort die Kosten verdoppeln, schlägt das nur sanft auf die Preise durch. Es gibt ja sogar Hersteller, die komplett in *Deutschland* produzieren, ohne dass die Sachen nur für Millionäre wären: www.leverve.de In meinen Augen verdeutlicht das erst das ganze Ausmaß des Skandals. Es liegt bei uns Kunden, das zu beenden.



Ich gebe dir schon Recht, man sollte mehr drauf achten, was gekauft wird. Konsumgeil auf Kosten anderen Menschen ist ganz sicher nicht der richtiger Weg und mal ganz ehrlich, jemand mit einem über 1000 MTB, kann wohl nicht von wirtschaftlicher not reden. 

Selber kaufen wir nur zur Not bei Penny, Aldi oder Edeka ein, bei uns gibt es eine kleiner Supermarkt mit regionalen (und natürlich auch ausländischen) Produkten. Wenn man auf den Preis achtet, gibt man minimal mehr aus, dafür ist die Qualität gut und man unterstützt nicht Firman wie Nestle oder Unilever (Die nutzen doch nur Ihr Marktmacht, um armen Menschen noch ärmer zu machen). 

Wir essen von jedem etwas weniger und dafür gut und vor allem gutem Gewissen, hat halt den Vorteil, dass man sie nicht alles wieder wegstrampeln muss .

Danke für den Link von www.leverve.de, die Firma kenne ich noch nicht und du hast Recht, die Preise sind wirklich nicht übertrieben. 
Brauche neue Knielinge + Windweste, meine jetzigen haben schon Löcher.


----------



## rocase (8. Oktober 2012)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> kann man diese aldi hanschuhe noch irgendwie bestellen?


 
Hi lorenz4510,

habe gerade gesehen, dass man bei Lidl die Handschuhe noch im "online-shop" bestellen kann. Hier mal der Link http://www.lidl.de/de/Fahrradwelt/CRIVIT-Damen-Herren-Fahrradhandschuhe



Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiffiking (8. Oktober 2012)

Hi
Also ich bin echt überrascht wie viele Leute hier die Discounter Klamotten gut finden.
Ich kennen keinen einzigen Biker der seinen Sport, sagen wir mal etwas ausgeprägter betreibt, und dabei auf Aldi und Co Klamotten zurückgreift.
Bei Radhosen schon gar nicht.

Ich hatte vor ein paar Seiten schon mal geschrieben, dass ich vor 2-3 Jahren auch schon mal Klamotten von Aldi hatte und mehr als unzufrieden damit war. 
Vielleicht hat sich in den letzten drei Jahren die Qualität der Discounterkleidung ja verbessert.
Gruß


----------



## BejayMTB (8. Oktober 2012)

Ist immer relativ. Nicht alle Artikel sind brauchbar, nicht alle Artikel sind für unsere Art der Nutzung gedacht. Aber es ist auch längst nicht alles schlecht. Die Funktionsunterwäsche ist zu dem Preis fast immer unschlagbar. Andere Teile als Backup oder zum täglichen Pendeln zur Arbeit völlig ausreichend. Für einen Alpencross würde ich auch nicht auf Discounter Material gehen, aber das macht man ja auch nicht jeden Tag.


----------



## worldzocker (8. Oktober 2012)

tiffiking schrieb:


> Hi
> Also ich bin echt überrascht wie viele Leute hier die Discounter Klamotten gut finden.
> Ich kennen keinen einzigen Biker der seinen Sport, sagen wir mal etwas ausgeprägter betreibt, und dabei auf Aldi und Co Klamotten zurückgreift.
> Bei Radhosen schon gar nicht.
> ...



Bei vielen mit Markenklamotten Sage ich nur, Plazeboeffekt...


----------



## anderson (8. Oktober 2012)

Der Placeboeffekt führt aber dazu, dass man an den ersten 50 Fahrern bei einem Mittelgebirgsmarathon keine einzige Aldihose sieht. Demnach ein echter Wettbewerbsvorteil.


----------



## DerJoe (8. Oktober 2012)

@Tristero:

Wenn du dir die Mühe gemacht hättest, den ganzen Thread zu lesen, hättest du festgestellt, dass dies hier schon mehrmals erörtert wurde. Und nach einer Weile haben die Moderatoren diese Art der Beiträge gelöscht oder in ein andere, eigenständiges Thema verfrachtet (welche dann oftmals später ebenfalls gelöscht wurde, da sie vollkommen aus dem Ruder liefen. vergl. Diskussionen über 29er, Ebikes usw).


Deine Bedenken sind nicht Bestandteil des Themas. Hier geht es um Funktion und Haltbarkeit der Discounterartikel und nicht um die sozialen Auswirkungen des deutschen Kaufverhaltens an den Produktionsstandorten in Asien.

Ich bitte dich daher, dafür ebenfalls einen eigenständigen Thread aufzumachen, falls du dies weiterhin diskutieren möchtest. Deine letzten Beiträge sind schlicht off-topic.
Wie du an den Reaktionen hier siehst, nervt das einige, der in diesem Thread engagierten Personen, sehr und sie können und wollen es nicht mehr hier ausdiskutieren.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Promontorium (8. Oktober 2012)

Bist Du Mod?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. Oktober 2012)

Damit die Vernunft Oberhand behält auch noch ein kleiner Beitrag von mir 



Promontorium schrieb:


> Bist Du Mod?



Er kann sicher für sich selbst antworten, aber ob Mod oder nicht, er ist einfach nur höflich und macht eine sachliche Anmerkung, damits in dem Thema weiterhin darum geht, wofür es aufgemacht wurde. Um Klamotten von Aldi und Lidl und nicht um Sklaverei oder sonstige Moralpredigten. Schön, wenn sich Leute darüber Gedanken machen, aber dazu gibts bestimmt Philosophierforen....

Übrigens hatte ich heute gerade meine Softshell vom Aldi an von vor mindestens 4 Jahren. Außer dass am Rücken leichteste Abnutzung vom permanenten Rucksacktragen zu sehen ist, ist das Ding genial! Ich bin aber relativ sicher, dass alle Softshells, die später kamen, nicht mehr diese Qualität hatten. Ach und dieses Jahr hab ich mir endlich mal bei ALDI die knallgelbe Regenjacke gegönnt, weil sie sonst immer ausverkauft waren  Nicht schlechter als meine RaceFace gegen Regen. Atmungsaktivität war bei dieser Fahrt nicht großartig zu testen. Aber der Gesehen-werden-effekt ist klasse 90ger Neonfarben sind GENIAL


----------



## Promontorium (8. Oktober 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Er kann sicher für sich selbst antworten, aber ob Mod oder nicht, er ist einfach nur höflich und macht eine sachliche Anmerkung.





Gemach, gemach, Klein-Holgi, auch meine Frage war sachlich und nicht provokant gemeint - es sei denn, man sieht es durch seine opportunistische Brille!


----------



## DerJoe (8. Oktober 2012)

Nein, Promontorium. Aber das Forum lebt von seinen Teilnehmern. Und wenn alle Teilnehmer eigenverantwortlich handeln würden, bräuchte man keine Moderatoren.
Ich habe ihm lediglich die Sichtweise einiger hier aufgezeigt und ihm auch verdeutlicht, dass seine Bemerkungen nichts mit dem Thema hier zu tun haben.

Zurück zum Thema:

Ich hatte mir doch vor ein paar Wochen die Bikemate Beleuchtung von Aldi-Süd geholt.
Inzwischen ist sowohl die vordere und hintere Schelle gebrochen. Das Material ist zu spöde.
Die hintere LED-Lampe habe ich nun direkt an der Schelle vom Schnellspanner der Sattelstütze. Vorne habe ich eine Aheadkralle von unten in den Gabelschaft getrieben, dort einen Ausleger montiert und darauf den Halter für die vordere Bikemate Lampe. Damit sie weiterhin abnehmbar ist. Das hält auch soweit sehr gut. Ich kann morgen gerne Bilder machen, falls jemand daran interessiert ist.

Noch was. Bei der 20 Lux-Einstellung mutiert die Aldi-Lampe zum Akku-/Batteriefresser.


----------



## Promontorium (8. Oktober 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Nein, Promontorium. Aber das Forum lebt von seinen Teilnehmern. Und wenn alle Teilnehmer eigenverantwortlich handeln würden, bräuchte man keine Moderatoren.
> Ich habe ihm lediglich die Sichtweise einiger hier aufgezeigt und ihm auch verdeutlicht, dass seine Bemerkungen nichts mit dem Thema hier zu tun haben.


Vor dem Hintergrund, daß die Umstände der Herstellung schon öfters kritisch diskutiert wurden, ist es o.k., dieses Subthema irgendwann dann auch wieder zu beenden.
Aber daß das grundsätzlich nichts mit dem Thema "Kleidung von ALDI und LIDL" zu tun hat, sehe ich nun nicht so!

Aber gut, reden wir wieder über die Klamotten!!!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. Oktober 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Gemach, gemach, Klein-Holgi, ....



 der Absatz mit der "Vernunft" war ja auch in keinster Weise auf Deinen Beitrag bezogen, sondern nur die Anmerkung mit dem "Mod". Daher stand der erste Satz vor Deinem Zitat....

...and now for something completely different: Aldi Klamotten 

 @DerJoe: Du weißt aber schon, dass man Aldi Sachen in den meisten Fällen problemlos wieder zurücktragen kann? Auch das ist das schöne bei "Klamotten" von Aldi: 3 Jahre Garantie (gehe mal bei Bikebeleuchtung davon aus). Problem ist dann meist, dass es keine Lampe mehr gibt, gegen die man eintauschen kann und so verstehe ich auch Deine Bastellösung. Besser so als ohne Licht


----------



## log11 (9. Oktober 2012)

AtomkraftSuxs schrieb:


> Ich hatte die in Händen. Es sind Jogging-Handschue und nicht fürs Biken. Auf dem Rad mit windchill-effekt werden die zu kalt sein. Und sicher schnell durchgewetzt.



Die Dinger fahre ich in der Übergangszeit bei Temps zwischen 0-10Grad. Dafür taugen die Dinger durchaus und durchwetzen tut sich nichts. Hab ich bereits seit einem Jahr und kann für den Preis nicht klagen. Für richtig kalte Temps sind die natürlich nicht geeignet.


----------



## DerJoe (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich brauche die Lampen eigentlich immer nur kurz. Auf dem Weg zum Trail oder wenn ich abends nochmal schnell was einkaufen möchte. Dafür langt die Aldi-Lampe vollkommen. Und sobald ich den Bereich der StVO verlassen habe, schalte ich eh die Magicshine an.

Die Bastellösung hatte ich auch schon vorher vor gehabt, nur neige ich dazu, manche Dinge so lange aufzuschieben, bis es nicht mehr geht. Und der Bruch der Schellen hat mir dann den nötigen Tritt in den Allerwertesten gegeben. Es wurde ziemlich eng am Lenker und nun ist die Aldi-Lampe da weg. 
Wegen Reklamation: Klar, es gibt dann keine mehr, aber andere Anbieter hätten dann auch schöne und günstige Lampen zu "gesehen werden". Nur reklamiere ich eigentlich fast nie, solange ich es irgendwie selbst reparieren kann.


----------



## bobons (9. Oktober 2012)

Heute morgen bin ich mit der Aldi-Reflektionsjacke ca. 3 m auf Schlamm/Asphalt gerutscht, es sind trotzdem nur 2 kleine Löcher drin. Scheint also auch einigermassen robust zu sein!


----------



## DerJoe (9. Oktober 2012)

Hauptsache dir ist nix passiert.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (9. Oktober 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Heute morgen bin ich mit der Aldi-Reflektionsjacke ca. 3 m auf Schlamm/Asphalt gerutscht, es sind trotzdem nur 2 kleine Löcher drin. Scheint also auch einigermassen robust zu sein!



Zum rutschen gibts doch Bobs und Schlitten  Na dann gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (10. Oktober 2012)

Danke! Die Blicke der Menschen in der Bahn waren noch viel verwirrter als sonst, so schlammgebadet wie ich war. Habe nur ein paar Kratzer und die Schultermuskulatur ist etwas gezerrt (glaube ich, wird sich zeigen).
Die Endura Singletrack I-Hose hat fast nichts abbekommen, nur das Mesh der Belüftungsöffnung ist eingerissen. Wäre mir das mit meiner Lidl-Radshorts passiert, hätte ich wahrscheinlich in Unterhose weiterfahren müßen.


----------



## DerJoe (10. Oktober 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Wäre mir das mit meiner Lidl-Radshorts passiert, hätte ich wahrscheinlich in Unterhose weiterfahren müßen.



Unterhose? Unter einer Radhose? Wie bist du denn drauf? 

Ne, im Ernst. Die Lycra-Lidl-Hosen halten im Sturzfall genauso wie Markenhosen. Auf Asphalt verlieren sie alle. 
Diese weiten Radshorts kaufe ich mir nicht. Die gibts bei Decathlon besser und nicht viel teurer. Oder eben von Kik, ohne Einsatz und dann über eine Lycra-Hose drüber ziehen. Geht wunderbar.


----------



## bobons (10. Oktober 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Unterhose? Unter einer Radhose? Wie bist du denn drauf?



Ich meinte die "weiten" Shorts. 
Unter Lycra ist eine Unterhose eher kontraproduktiv, das stimmt!


----------



## Tesla71 (10. Oktober 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ach und dieses Jahr hab ich mir endlich mal bei ALDI die knallgelbe Regenjacke gegönnt, weil sie sonst immer ausverkauft waren  Nicht schlechter als meine RaceFace gegen Regen. Atmungsaktivität war bei dieser Fahrt nicht großartig zu testen. Aber der Gesehen-werden-effekt ist klasse 90ger Neonfarben sind GENIAL



Die Jacke habe ich auch. Also Atmungsaktiv ist die eher nicht, allerdings schwitze ich grundsätzlich recht schnell, da hat so eine Jacke gut zu tun. Zur Zeit ist sie aber auch noch eindeutig zu warm. Dafür ist es ein guter Windschutz. 




bobons schrieb:


> Heute morgen bin ich mit der Aldi-Reflektionsjacke ca. 3 m auf Schlamm/Asphalt gerutscht, es sind trotzdem nur 2 kleine Löcher drin. Scheint also auch einigermassen robust zu sein!



Ich habe mich letztes Jahr mit der Aldi-Regenhose auf Asphalt ganz gut abgelegt. 
Die Regenhose hatte zwei kleine Löcher, die Platzangst Trailtech-Jacke einen recht großen Riss bzw. ein Loch im Ärmel. Das Ding hat gut gelitten. 
Da ich für die Jacke Flickzeug gekauft habe, habe ich dann direkt die Löcher in der Regenhose mitgeflickt.


----------



## odlo_girl (10. Oktober 2012)

Mein Mann hat 1 Kompressionsshirt zu viel gekauft, wer mÃ¶chte kann ihn fÃ¼r 9 â¬ inkl. Versand haben.
Das Shirt ist wirklich gut und man schwitzt nicht zu stark darin -> Herren Shirt in Schwarz Gr. XL (passt aber auch zu L).

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_35367.htm


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. Oktober 2012)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Die Jacke habe ich auch. Also Atmungsaktiv ist die eher nicht, allerdings schwitze ich grundsätzlich recht schnell, da hat so eine Jacke gut zu tun. Zur Zeit ist sie aber auch noch eindeutig zu warm. Dafür ist es ein guter Windschutz.



Endlich mal einer, der das gleiche Problem hat. Ich schaffe es auch, ein ganz normales Marken-Trikot!!! in mittelgroßer Hitze klatschnass zu schwitzen - ohne Jacke drüber! Warum sollte ich also für eine atmungsaktive Jacke hunderte von Euros ausgeben? Die schafft das nie, meine Brühe wegzutransportieren...Ob Goretex oder Plastiktüte: Klatschnass bin ich innendrin sowieso und die Plastiktüte ist winddichter


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. Oktober 2012)

odlo_girl schrieb:


> Mein Mann hat 1 Kompressionsshirt zu viel gekauft, wer möchte kann *ihn* für 9  inkl. Versand haben.



Wen Den Mann? ich denk drüber nach


----------



## odlo_girl (10. Oktober 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Wen Den Mann? ich denk drüber nach



Witzbold


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. Oktober 2012)

ich hab mal gehört, Frauen stehen auf witzige Kerle 

...aber dass eine, die ODLO-girl heißt, ihren Mann verkauft, nur weil er bei Aldi Kompressionsshirts kauft....

Sorry für OT.... Schreib Dein Verkaufsangebot am besten nochmal hier hin, sonst gehts in meinem sinnlosen Gelaber unter. Ich sag auch nix mehr dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sJany (10. Oktober 2012)

Geb das Shirt doch direkt wieder bei Aldi ab, spart dir den Stress mit dem Versand.


----------



## damage0099 (10. Oktober 2012)

Größe XL ist so 'ne Sache, was hat dein Mann (der, der zum Verkauf steht  ), denn für einen Brustumfang?
In XL muß ich mich ab und zu schon reinpressen


----------



## christoph86 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab eine Softshell von Tchibo aus 2011. Die ist wirklich nur zu  gebrauchen, wenn es drauÃen unter 5Â°C+ ist. Bei mehr schwitzt man sich  den Arrrrr... Ã¤h Hintern ab. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Dazu irgendwie Sackartig geschnitten, weder lÃ¤ssig noch schmal, oben zu eng und unten zu weit.
Hab  dann etwas spÃ¤ter eine 50% reduzierte Shimano Windstopper Softshell bei  Amazon gefunden, die im Endeffekt nur 18â¬ mehr gekostet hat, dafÃ¼r aber  3x besser passt und wesentlich besser kombinierbar ist, je nach  AuÃentemperatur.


----------



## MucPaul (11. Oktober 2012)

tiffiking schrieb:


> Hi
> Also ich bin echt überrascht wie viele Leute hier die Discounter Klamotten gut finden.
> Ich kennen keinen einzigen Biker der seinen Sport, sagen wir mal etwas ausgeprägter betreibt, und dabei auf Aldi und Co Klamotten zurückgreift.
> Bei Radhosen schon gar nicht.
> ...



Kommt drauf an, was Aldi gerade anbietet. Deren Hersteller wechselt ja auch jedesmals.
Beispiel: Letzten Winter brauchte ich ein paar warme Biking-Handschuhe für unter -5°C. Lange gesucht und probiert bei Specialized, Roeckl, Ziener etc. Die waren alle gut und preislich um EUR 50,-

Dann habe ich die für EUR 5,99 bei Aldi genommen. Im Vergleich waren die vom Aufbau fast identisch und ich hatte warme Finger bei -27°C letzten Januar, wo es die Kälteperiode gab. Da war ich doch sehr erstaunt.
Ditto mit der Langlauf-Softshell von vorletztem Jahr. Die perfekte Bikejacke für EUR 19,99. Kaum ein Unterschied zu meiner Odlo. 
Die Softshell von diesem Jahr hat einen seltsamen Schnitt und passte gar nicht. Ausserdem war sie eher wie eine luftdichte Tüte. Ging gleich wieder zurück.

Die Übergangshandschuhe (bis 0°C) von Tchibo sahen gut aus, waren zum Biken gerade mal so passabel. Aber die Passform war eine Katastrophe. Also ein Reinfall und ein anschliessender Kauf bei Specialized. Von Tchibo kaufe ich seit Jahren nichts mehr, die haben nur Schund und Schrott (querbeet durchs komplette Angebot von Küchensachen bis Sport).

Man kann also nie sagen, ob Aldi & Co. schlecht sind oder nicht. Es variiert sehr stark...


----------



## MucPaul (11. Oktober 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Nein, Promontorium. Aber das Forum lebt von seinen Teilnehmern. Und wenn alle Teilnehmer eigenverantwortlich handeln würden, bräuchte man keine Moderatoren.
> Ich habe ihm lediglich die Sichtweise einiger hier aufgezeigt und ihm auch verdeutlicht, dass seine Bemerkungen nichts mit dem Thema hier zu tun haben.
> 
> Zurück zum Thema:
> ...



Gute News, die Bikemate Lampe hatte ich mehrmals in der Hand und sie dann irgendwie doch nicht gekauft. Zum Glück... 

Aber von der LED Stirnlampe kann ich nur Gutes erzählen. Das Ding ist klein, extrem hell und funktioniert hervorragend. Wunder kann man nicht erwarten, aber es reicht mehr als genug. Ideal für's Rennrad und Joggen.


----------



## Cyclingtobi (11. Oktober 2012)

Da gebe ich MucPaul recht die Handschuhe sind für den Preis einfach unschlagabr von jeder großen Marke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smart-IN (11. Oktober 2012)

hab mir das funktions- und das fleeceshirt, sowie die balaclava vom heutigen lidl-angebot mitbringen lassen.

die balaclava nahm meine frau sicherheitshalber in beiden größen mit. ich hab schon eine von Scott in xl, die sehr eng sitzt, aber mir diese woche bereits gute dienste leistete. ebenso den Gore Facewarmer, den ich anfang des jahres nutzte.
allerdings haben beide teile den nachteil, dass man nur schlecht atmen kann.
die vom lidl ist dagegen sehr dünn - mal sehn wie die "schützt". atmen kann man jedenfalls gut.
meine frau hat zwei mitgebracht, weil sie nicht wusste, welche größe passen wird. nur soviel: die normale ist schon fast zu groß und die "große" flattert! daher geht die natürlich wieder zurück... 

das funktions-shirt werde ich morgen früh mal testen. passform schaut ok aus...


----------



## bobons (11. Oktober 2012)

Online gibt es übrigens auch wieder Schuhheizungen: http://www.lidl.de/de/Bereit-fuer-d...esohle-mit-Heizfunktion-Gr-36-45-Komplett-Set

Benutzt eigentlich jemand Skihosen zum Radeln?
Gibt es auch bei Aldi wieder demnächst, laut Prognose mittels Discounterarchiv.
Die Langlaufhosen sind wahrscheinlich sinnvoller, da atmungsaktiver, aber die sind immer in "meiner" Größe ausverkauft (Passung ist wie immer Glückssache).


----------



## anderson (11. Oktober 2012)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Dann habe ich die für EUR 5,99 bei Aldi genommen. Im Vergleich waren die vom Aufbau fast identisch und ich hatte warme Finger bei -27°C letzten Januar, wo es die Kälteperiode gab.



Tut mir leid, aber das glaub ich dir nicht! Ganz egal ob Marke oder Discounter, du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass du beim Radfahren ab -15°C mit einfachen winddichten Handschuhen warme Finger hast, wenn du länger als eine viertel Stunde fährst. Da muss dann schon was richtig isolierendes ran. Die Finger, die Füße und die Ohren sind das Problem beim Beiken im Winter. Dem Rest vom Körper macht die Kälte nix aus.


----------



## worldzocker (11. Oktober 2012)

anderson schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber das glaub ich dir nicht! Ganz egal ob Marke oder Discounter, du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass du beim Radfahren ab -15°C mit einfachen winddichten Handschuhen warme Finger hast, wenn du länger als eine viertel Stunde fährst. Da muss dann schon was richtig isolierendes ran. Die Finger, die Füße und die Ohren sind das Problem beim Beiken im Winter. Dem Rest vom Körper macht die Kälte nix aus.



Die sind auch gut gefüttert.


----------



## mäcpomm (11. Oktober 2012)

Dann gehörst Du zu den Typen die bei -15°C auch nach 3 Stunden Rennrad keine kalten Füße oder Hände haben, oder?


----------



## mäcpomm (11. Oktober 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Dann gehörst Du zu den Typen die bei -15°C auch nach 3 Stunden Rennrad keine kalten Füße oder Hände haben, oder?



Ich habe die Handschuhe vom Aldi Süd und kann behaupten, daß ich Preis- / Leistungsmäßig bisher kaum was Besseres hatte. 
Von den Gore Jacken für 39,90  mal abgesehen....


----------



## mäcpomm (11. Oktober 2012)

Da war letzes Jahr mal so eine Amazon Geschichte. Und ich Idiot kaufe nur 3 Jacken......


----------



## MucPaul (11. Oktober 2012)

anderson schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber das glaub ich dir nicht! Ganz egal ob Marke oder Discounter, du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass du beim Radfahren ab -15°C mit einfachen winddichten Handschuhen warme Finger hast, wenn du länger als eine viertel Stunde fährst. Da muss dann schon was richtig isolierendes ran. Die Finger, die Füße und die Ohren sind das Problem beim Beiken im Winter. Dem Rest vom Körper macht die Kälte nix aus.



Doch, ist so. Ich hatte die Große Isartrail Runde in der "Alaska Klondike" Version gemacht.  

Meine Hände waren in den Aldi Winterhandschuhen drin. Thermometer am Rad zeigte um 16:00 Uhr sagenhaft schattige -26,8°C, nachdem die Sonne untergegangen war. Die Temperaturen waren auch in den Abendnachrichten.
Gestartet bin ich mit kochend heissem Tee in einer einfachen Plastikbottle am Rahmen. Das mit dem Tee war eine schlechte Idee. An der Grünwalder Brücke war der schon eiskalt. In Schäftlarn poppte der Deckel auf, weil's ein einziger Eisklotz war. 

Meine Hände waren aber der wärmste Körperteil. Die Aldi Winterhandschuhe sind einfach der Hammer. Vergleichbar mit EUR 50-60,- Markenhandschuhe. 
Keine Ahnung, ob sie auch wasserfest sind.

Apropos: heute bei Lidl gab es gut aussehende Winterhandschuhe für EUR 4,99. Ob die genauso gut sind, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Giantstar (11. Oktober 2012)

Also ich kann Aldi nur empfehlen. Lidl habe ich bei mir nicht im Ort, daher kann ich nichts zu der Qualität sagen. Dennoch ist es super, wenn Discounter solche Ware produzieren und an den Mann bringen. Nicht jeder hat das Geld für Markenkleidung.


----------



## xrated (11. Oktober 2012)

christoph86 schrieb:


> Dazu irgendwie Sackartig geschnitten, weder lässig noch schmal, oben zu eng und unten zu weit.



Für deutscher Bierbauch halt 

Die Unterbekleidung heut von Lidl schaut wirklich nicht schlecht aus. Von den Einlegesohlen hätte ich mir etwas mehr erwartet.

Die Handschuhe von Aldi hab ich auch, aber unter 0Grad sind die zu kalt auf dem Rennrad. Da nimmt man dann besser gleich Skihandschuhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (12. Oktober 2012)

xrated schrieb:


> Für deutscher Bierbauch halt
> 
> Die Unterbekleidung heut von Lidl schaut wirklich nicht schlecht aus. Von den Einlegesohlen hätte ich mir etwas mehr erwartet.
> 
> Die Handschuhe von Aldi hab ich auch, aber unter 0Grad sind die zu kalt auf dem Rennrad. Da nimmt man dann besser gleich Skihandschuhe.



Ich war heute extra beim Lidl wegen der Einlegesohlen, die ja hier im Forum gelobt wurden. Mal sehen, so richtig gut gegen einschlafende MTB Füße sehen sie ja nicht aus.

Die Funktionswäsche hatte ich auch in der Hand. Optisch schaut sie sehr imponierend aus und ist auch recht dick. Mich wunderte es, wie verschiedene Materialien miteinander so dezent vernäht wurden.

Ein Blick gegen das Licht zeigte aber sofort, daß es halt doch nur EUR 12,99 Ware war. Die Nahtstellen waren teilweise jetzt schon durch und sichtbar. Danach habe ich beide Packungen wieder zurück ins Regal gelegt. 

Leider sind die Nähte heute die Schwachstellen bei Kleidung, da Handarbeit und geschludert. Das Material kommt aus der Maschine und ist meist top. Bringt einen aber auch nicht weiter. Mehr als 1 Winter werden die vermutlich nicht überleben.

Das trennt dann leider ein Aldi/Lidl/Tchibo Shirt von einem North Face.


----------



## xrated (12. Oktober 2012)

Über die Naht vermag ich nichts zu sagen aber die weißen kurzärmligen Unterhemden die es früher bei Aldi gab, die waren wirklich top.


----------



## smart-IN (12. Oktober 2012)

die funktionsunterwäsche vom lidl hab ich mir letztes jahr gekauft.
ja - man sieht gegen's licht durch die nähte, aber die wäsche hält!
hatte sie den kompletten letzten winter täglich unter meinen arbeitsklamotten und es ging nix kaputt.
denke mal, die wird auch noch leicht weitere jahre aushalten...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich habs gestern verpeilt bzw. keine Zeit gehabt, weil heute Urlaub, mal sehen, ob ich noch ein Unterhemdchen abgreifen kann...auf gehts ....


----------



## mischuer (12. Oktober 2012)

Erfahrung: über die Jahre: Reissverschlüsse Lidl/Aldi gehen Regelmäßig recht schnell kaputt. Bei Markenklamotten wesentlich seltener.
Die Winterradhosen waren bisher immer TOP (Wind/Kälte), ausser das sitzpolster, zur Not oft dann ne MarkenRadhose drunter.


----------



## damage0099 (12. Oktober 2012)

Reisverschlüsse "pflegen" wie einwachsen etc...dann gehts


----------



## MucPaul (12. Oktober 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Reisverschlüsse "pflegen" wie einwachsen etc...dann gehts



Wie macht man das? 
Flüssigwachs aus der Dose?
Mit einer Kerze, wie oft empfohlen wird, funktionierte das bei mir nie.


----------



## damage0099 (12. Oktober 2012)

Meine Aldi-Softshell pflege ich mit Kerzenwachs.
Allerdings habe ich auch 2-3 Kerzen ausprobiert, bis mal bei einer funktionierte 
Ohne Wachs läuft er nach 2 Wäschen wieder schwer. Mit Wachs => wie neu


----------



## worldzocker (12. Oktober 2012)

Oder mit Bleistift drüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tristero (12. Oktober 2012)

thelonestar schrieb:


> Klar ist das Ganze mit den Arbeitsbedingungen schlimm. Aber leider können wir kleinen Leute nichts dagegen machen. Dann dürftest du gar nichts mehr kaufen. Leb auf einem Bauernhof und mach alles selber. Aber auch da brauchst du Maschinen, mit Teilen aus Asien zum Beispiel.



Damit sprichst Du einen entscheidenden Fehler in unseren alltäglichen, vorwiegend medial geführten moralischen Debatten an: es wird so ziemlich alles, was irgendwie nicht gut ist, auf eine Stufe gestellt. Am Ende erklärt uns dann ein finanziell bestens versorgter Fernsehonkel, dass alles ganz, ganz schlimm ist, eigentlich Sepukku angemessen wäre und man sich bis dahin nur noch von rechtsdrehenden Joghurtkulturen zu ernähren habe...

Das ist natürlich Blödsinn. Mir liegt auch jede Moralapostelei fern. Und auch ich fände es schön, wenn man Aldi und Co guten Gewissens günstige Klamotten erwerben könnte. Kann man aber leider DERZEIT nicht.

Die Älteren unter uns erinnern sich sicher noch an die totgeknüppelten Robbenbabys und den allgemeinen Aufschrei. Massentierhaltung ist schlimm. Viehtransporte quer durch Europa auch.

Das sind aber alles nur Viecher. Und Letztgenanntes abzustellen ist vor allem eine Frage des kollektiven politischen Willens, weniger eine der individuellen moralischen Verantwortung. Hier geht es aber darum, wie wir mit unseren Mitmenschen umgehen.

Es spricht grundsätzlich auch nichts gegen eine Fertigung in Fernost. Auch wenn die Produktion in der EU sicherlich ethisch besser ist, wäre der Kauf nur solcher Artikel keineswegs moralisch geboten. Wichtig ist, dass bei Produktion in Drittweltländern gewisse ethische Mindestanforderungen eingehalten werden (etwa nach Ethikkodex SA8000). Diese garantieren grundsätzliche Arbeitnehmerrechte, die eigentlich selbstverständlich sein sollten. Da, wo das nicht geschieht, ist Ausbeutung schlicht an der Tagesordnung. Und damit ist nicht geringe Bezahlung gemeint. Sondern Löhne unterhalb des Subsistenzniveaus, Zurückhalten von Löhnen (damit die Arbeiter in der Saison nicht weglaufen können), systematischen Nicht-vergüten von Überstunden, Einsperren in Sammelbaracken (damit die Näherinnen nicht schwanger werden), ungeschütztes Hantieren mit giftigen Substanzen, Abwesenheit basaler Arbeitsschutzmaßnahmen und natürlich Kinderarbeit.

Abhilfe schaffen können da nur die Abnehmer. Und die brauchen dazuganz offensichtlich den Druck vom Verbraucher. Also uns.




Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Hier haste was zum Lesen für Deine Vorurteile. (...)
> 
> http://verantwortung.aldi-sued.de/verantwortung/html/soziale_verantwortung.htm



Da bin ich anfangs auch drauf reingefallen. Der Fachausdruck dafür nennt sich übrigens "Greenwashing" - man gibt sich einen sozialen Anstrich und ansonsten bleibt alles beim Alten.

Was macht den Unterschied aus? Aldi (und Tchibo, LIDL, KIK, etc.) kommunizieren diesen Kodex. Aber sie ÜBERPRÜFEN seine Einhaltung nicht. Stattdessen werden die Produktionslose weiterhin niedrigstbietend versteigert. Der Losnehmer beauftragt dann in der Regel noch verschiedene Subunternehmer. Was dann passiert kann sich jeder selber denken... Das hat System! Dem kann man nur abhelfen, wenn man als Unternehmen selbst dorthin geht und das überprüft. Die oben genannten vier zählen alle zu den zehn größten Textilhändlern hier zu Lande. Wäre also kein Problem. Viel kleinere Unternehmen schaffen und machen das. Namen habe ich oben genannt. Und wie gesagt, von einem Oberteil kommen etwa 10-20ct bei der Näherin an. Keiner von uns verarmt, wenn sich die Produktion etwas verteuert. 

Zur Illustration:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0XfQAXcoVA&feature=related"]Aldi-Lidl-Kik - so werden die NÃ¤herinnen in Bangladesh ausgebeutet - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ubWsQpCNLQ"](NDR) 45min: Der Preis der Blue-Jeans (1) - YouTube[/nomedia]




Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich als Kunde will den Billigkrempel von Aldi. Ich muss nämlich selbst ne große Familie ernähren und bin froh, wenn ich Ökotex-zertifizierte Kinderklamotten oder Fahrradunterhemden für kleines Geld bekomme....ich werden nämlich auch "modern versklavt". Jeden Tag "muss" ich hier zur Arbeit antreten und bekomme viel zuwenig Gehalt für mein Geackere



Wenn Deine Arbeitbedingungen vergleichbar sind, bin ich auch dafür, dass das verbessert wird. Ansonsten ist Dein Kommentar noch nicht mal zynisch zu nennen.


----------



## freetourer (12. Oktober 2012)

volle Zustimmung

Dass hier im Prinzip von einem Status herunter betrachtet wird, für den unsere Vorfahren teilweise lange haben streiten und kämpfen müssen, wird ja gerne vergessen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Oktober 2012)

Es hat mal alles wieder nicht unmittelbar damit zu tun, ob die Klamotte ihren Preis wert ist, sondern wie sie gemacht wurde, aber ich widerspreche gar nicht, dass das alles so ist/sein kann, wie dargestellt (Subunternehmer usw...)

Ich glaube ich kenne mich zumindest in der Materie bisschen aus, aber ich arbeite nicht bei einem Discounter, habe aber schon einge CSR-Audits (Corporate Social Responsibility) für meine Firma gemacht bei Lieferanten. Glaub mir, dass mir diese UN SA8000 nicht ubekannt ist!

Ohne tiefer durchzudringen und genau diesen weiteren Schritt zu den Subs zu betrachten, geht es nicht. In unserem Fragebogen ist eine Frage drin, ob Kinderarbeit an irgendwelchen Standorten betrieben wird. Bei "Ja" ist das Endergebnis sofort "rot" und der Lieferant wäre gestrichen. Nun kam es aber mal vor, dass ein global agierender Lieferant hier mit "Ja" geantwortet hat, was aber dann in umfangreichen Erklärungen geendet hat, was genau darunter zu verstehen ist. Im Grunde lief es auf ein großes soziales Engagement in der sogenannten"Dritten Welt" raus, wo Kindern primär durch Bildung eine Chance gegeben wird und die ganze Familie für die Firma arbeitet. Nennen wir es drastisch: Bevor sich Kinder irgendwo prostituieren, "dürfen" sie nach der Schule z.B. Briefmarken kleben oder kindgerechte Arbeit machen und verhelfen somit der ganzen Familie zu mehr Wohlstand. 

Ich kann das für Aldi und seine Sublieferanten nicht beantworten, aber das ist zum allergrößten Teil auch nicht das Niveau, auf dem hier diskutiert wird (Ich will aber absolut keinem an den Karren pinkeln und nenne auch keine Namen  )

Trotzdem bleibe ich dabei, dass ich gerne bei Aldi einkaufe-auch die Aktionsartikel, weil mein Job auch eine andere ganz wichtige Betrachtungsweise immer in den Vordergrund stellt: Nämlich: Was ist mein Bedarf? 

Das frage ich mich fast bei jedem Kauf - und sei es nur mein Mittagessen. Wenn mein Anspruch ist: Ich will nur satt werden, dann kauf ich mir bei Aldi am Backautomat 3 Brezeln für 87 cent und bin genauso satt wie einer, der 10 Euro beim Italiener gelassen hat. 
Wenn ich mir ein Radunterhemd kaufe, dann ist meine Anforderung auch simpel: Es soll warm halten, es soll in geringem Maße die Brühe abtransportieren, es soll 1-2 Jahre halten bzw. mindestens den Bruchteil davon was es im Vergleich zu einem teureren Hemde halten müsste. (Das teurere müsste also schon 10 Jahre halten preislich bewertet). Und das tut das Aldi Unterhemd. Es erfüllt meinen Zweck. 

Eine Aldi-Regenjacke muss "nur" wasserdicht sein...und das für den Weg zur Arbeit und keine 100km Tour dichthalten. Das tut sie! Ist ihren Preis wert!

Wenn mein Anspruch allerdings wäre: Ich will posen. Dann kauf ich mir halt ne Assos Hose. Die macht mich zu 100% NICHT schneller. Über die Jahre hab ich sicher 30-40 verschiedene Sättel gefahren, da weiß ich für mich mit meinem beschränkten Horizont, dass es darauf ankommt und das Sitzpolster nur das i-Tüpfelchen ist.

Wenn ich ein Auto kaufe, dann definiere ich auch erst meinen Bedarf, welche Aspekte wichtig sind und welche unwichtig. Beim Bike ist es genauso. Und einer Mode renne ich sowieso nicht hinterher. Wie toll ist man denn, wenn alle um einen rum auch in Hollister oder früher mit Krokodil auf dem Hemd rumlaufen? Kann sein, dass der eine oder andere das braucht, ich nicht. Aldi Hemden sind z.B. qualitativ deutlich besser als ein Eterna Hemd und lassen sich deutlich leichter bügeln bzw. sind wirklich bügelfrei im Vergleich zu anderen, die sich so nennen. Es ist ja wohl Fakt, dass man bei Marken bis zu 50% den Namen bezahlt bzw. die Werbekosten der Firmen.

Aber alles Mögliche dazu habe ich bestimmt in diesem Thema schonmal geschrieben:

Suchworte wären "Geltungskonsum", "Snobeffekt" usw.

Back to Topic: Ich habe heute bei LIDL noch 2 Unterhemden abgegriffen und war glücklich!!! Und um ehrlich zu sein, zieh ich es einfach nur an, freu mich über das Wohlfühlklima und kam bisher noch nie auf die Idee das Hemd mit der Naht gegens Licht zu halten....

...und ganz generell hab ich den Gedanken aufgegeben, dass ich die Welt ändern und verbessern kann. Ich kaufe schon jahrelang z.B. nur noch die Bio Eier und denke mir immer: Das müsste doch jeder machen, das wird das Eierangebot bei Aldi sicher verändern. Aber dem ist seit Jahren immer noch nicht so: Die Legebatterien-Eier haben mit Sicherheit den 10mal höheren Absatz. Vielleicht aber einfach auch dadurch, dass sich nicht jeder die teuren Eier leisten kann??? Ach was könnte man noch weiter philosophieren: Jeder Rentner heute ist froh, wenn er mit seinen Groschen über den Monat kommt. Und es werden immer mehr Rentner. Wie soll ich gegenüber denen argumentieren, dass sie gefälligst kein Ei zu kaufen haben, wenn sie sich das Bio-Ei nicht leisten können? Ich gönne es jedem, der sich nur die teuersten Klamotten kaufen kann ohne drüber nachdenken zu müssen und die Aldi-Kundschaft belächeln kann. Vielleicht könnte ich es auch, aber wozu? In so vielen Fällen reicht das Aldi-Zeug einfach für meinen Bedarf aus.


----------



## payne (12. Oktober 2012)

Und Vergesst nicht Apple die Beuten auch ihre mitarbeiter aus


----------



## freetourer (12. Oktober 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ....
> Das frage *ich mich *fast bei jedem Kauf - und sei es nur *mein* Mittagessen. Wenn mein Anspruch ist: *Ich* will nur satt werden, dann kauf *ich* mir bei Aldi am Backautomat 3 Brezeln für 87 cent und bin genauso satt wie einer, der 10 Euro beim Italiener gelassen hat.
> Wenn *ich* mir ein Radunterhemd kaufe, dann ist *meine* Anforderung auch simpel: Es soll warm halten, es soll in geringem Maße die Brühe abtransportieren, es soll 1-2 Jahre halten bzw. mindestens den Bruchteil davon was es im Vergleich zu einem teureren Hemde halten müsste. (Das teurere müsste also schon 10 Jahre halten preislich bewertet). Und das tut das Aldi Unterhemd. Es erfüllt *meinen* Zweck.
> 
> ...



Deine Argumentation ist ja auch schlüssig - allerdings zeigt sie halt auch ganz eindeutig, dass Du bei Deinem Konsumverhalten eben nur auf Dich schaust. ....


----------



## Promontorium (12. Oktober 2012)

War vorhin noch kurz bei ALDI(-SÃ¼d) und da ist mir die 9,99â¬-Microfleecejacke von gestern in die HÃ¤nde geraten. Leider war L in Blau nicht mehr da, nur noch in diesem Braun-Khaki-Ton. FÃ¼r das schmale Geld machte sie einen mehr als ordentlichen Eindruck.
Und ganz im Ernst und ohne Ãbertreibung: ich bin vor 2 Wochen bei einem Intersport-Laden an einem StÃ¤nder mit Fleecejacken bekannter Hersteller (The North Face, Mammut, etc.) vorbeigelaufen. Allesamt im Preissegment von 50 - 90 â¬. Aber das waren BILLIGSTE LAPPEN gegen das, was ich heute bei ALDI in der Hand hatte. Ich habe mir die Teile dort sehr genau angesehen und konnte es selber nicht glauben. ErbÃ¤rmliche QualitÃ¤t zum Teil, nicht alle!
Hoffentlich kommt bei den Preisen dann auch bei den Menschen, die sie fertigen, mehr an. Wenn die Discounter das GLAUBHAFT dokumentieren kÃ¶nnten, wÃ¼rde ich fÃ¼r so 'ne Jacke auch das 2-3fache zahlen, bei TOP-QualitÃ¤t versteht sich!
Ich hoffe, die Marken-Fanboys fallen jetzt nicht vom Glauben ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (12. Oktober 2012)

Hier war ein Versuchsmiley, der mit der Sache nur zum Teil was zu tun hat!


----------



## tiffiking (12. Oktober 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Über die Jahre hab ich sicher 30-40 verschiedene Sättel gefahren, da weiß ich für mich mit meinem beschränkten Horizont, dass es darauf ankommt und das Sitzpolster nur das i-Tüpfelchen ist.



Und da kenn ich ein paar Rennradler die so ca. 500 - 800 km die Woche fahren, und die schwören genau aufs Gegenteil.
Der Sattel iss fast kack egal, Hauptsache das Sitzpolster taugt was.
Und da kannst du Aldi und Co leider vergessen.


----------



## bummelexpress (12. Oktober 2012)

tiffiking schrieb:


> Hauptsache das Sitzpolster taugt was.
> Und da kannst du Aldi und Co leider vergessen.


ich habe Radhosen von allen möglichen Herstellern. Aber die einzige Hose die für Touren länger 200km taugt, ist leider die Aldi-Hose. Könnt mir heut noch in den Hintern treten, dass ich nur die eine gekauft habe.


----------



## guckmalhierher (12. Oktober 2012)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Meine Hände waren aber der wärmste Körperteil. Die Aldi Winterhandschuhe sind einfach der Hammer. Vergleichbar mit EUR 50-60,- Markenhandschuhe.
> Keine Ahnung, ob sie auch wasserfest sind.
> 
> ...



Ist ja körperlich unterschiedlich bedingt und ist durchaus möglich. 
Ein Freund von mir fährt im Winter nie mit Handschuhe, trotzdem frieren ihm seine Pfoten nicht zu !


----------



## tiffiking (12. Oktober 2012)

bummelexpress schrieb:


> ich habe Radhosen von allen möglichen Herstellern. Aber die einzige Hose die für Touren länger 200km taugt, ist leider die Aldi-Hose. Könnt mir heut noch in den Hintern treten, dass ich nur die eine gekauft habe.



Ich hatte vor drei Jahren mal eine, da war nach 20 km mein A.... im A.... 
So unterschiedlich können Ä..... sein 
Seitdem nie mehr Discounter Hose
Gruß


----------



## worldzocker (12. Oktober 2012)

tiffiking schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor drei Jahren mal eine, da war nach 20 km mein A.... im A....
> So unterschiedlich können Ä..... sein
> Seitdem nie mehr Discounter Hose
> Gruß



Ein anderer Sattel? Also so extrem ist das doch normal nit oder?


----------



## DerJoe (12. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man einen passenden Sattel hat, kann man auch nackt fahren, ohne das einem nach 20km etwas weh tut. Das Sitzpolster ist nur ein angenehmer Nebeneffekt.
Ich kauf mir auch keinen Helm, von dem ich Kopfschmerzen bekomme und zur Linderung ziehe ich dann eine Mütze drunter an.
Mir ist es vollkommen egal, ob ich eine Jeans anziehe, eine Aldi-Radhose oder eine mit einem Elastic Interface-Sitzpolster (Elastic Interface ist der Lieferant der Polster für Asso, Gonso usw http://www.elasticinterface.com/ ).
Ich habe inzwischen einen Sattel, der mit vernünftig passt, dazu eine Sattelstütze mit stufenlos einstellbarer Sattelaufnahme und meinen 'Sweetspot' gefunden. 
Es gibt übrigens tausende Triathleten, die ebenfalls vollkommen ohne Sitzpolster fahren. Und das nicht erst seit Erfindung der Cobb oder ISM Sättel.


----------



## worldzocker (12. Oktober 2012)

Das beruhigt mich jetzt. Hab schon gedacht mein Sattel wäre falsch, weil ich ohne Probleme in Jeans (wie immer) 50km fahren kann...


----------



## tiffiking (12. Oktober 2012)

Nach 50 km in Jeanshose könnte ich ne Woche nicht mehr sitzen.
Ich hab zwar erst 4-5 Sättel durchprobiert und komme mit meinem jetzigen auch gut klar, aber 50 km in Jeans unvorstellbar.
Vielleicht iss mein Hintern auch ä weng empfindlich


----------



## worldzocker (12. Oktober 2012)

Vllt oder wirklich komplett falscher Sattel  
Ach und ich trage nie Radklamotten sondern immer Jeans bzw kurze Hosen. Diese enge Radkleidung mag ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (13. Oktober 2012)

Normale Hosen? Für die Eisdiele ok. Für Touren völlig ungeeignet.


----------



## worldzocker (13. Oktober 2012)

1. Habe ich das Bike nicht um zur Eisdiele zu fahren 
2. Wenn ich hier so im Forum lese ist die Hälfte der Sachen unmöglich...
Omg ich fahre in normalen Klamotten Touren. Das kann nicht sein. Und das erst nach gut 70-80 km mein A**** anfängt weh zu tun kann auch nicht sein.
Ich habe die Conti Mk2 ohne bcc, ich weiß nicht wie ich es geschafft habe mich vorher mit Semi slicks durch zu kämpfen die mehr rutschen wie die billig Mk 2.


----------



## xrated (13. Oktober 2012)

Mit so einem AM Sofa Sattel kann das schon sein. Aber einen straff gepolsterten Race Sattel fährt niemand im Gelände ohne Polsterung.


----------



## bummelexpress (13. Oktober 2012)

tiffiking schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor drei Jahren mal eine, da war nach 20 km mein A.... im A....
> So unterschiedlich können Ä..... sein
> Seitdem nie mehr Discounter Hose
> Gruß


man muß dazu sagen, dass die Qualität von Jahr zu Jahr sehr schwankend ist. Nimmt man nur ein Teil zum Testen mit stellt man nach 2 Wochen fest, dass das Teil taugt, aber dann gibt es nix mehr und das Jahr darauf ist dann wieder Schrott


----------



## MucPaul (13. Oktober 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> War vorhin noch kurz bei ALDI(-Süd) und da ist mir die 9,99-Microfleecejacke von gestern in die Hände geraten. Leider war L in Blau nicht mehr da, nur noch in diesem Braun-Khaki-Ton. Für das schmale Geld machte sie einen mehr als ordentlichen Eindruck.
> Und ganz im Ernst und ohne Übertreibung: ich bin vor 2 Wochen bei einem Intersport-Laden an einem Ständer mit Fleecejacken bekannter Hersteller (The North Face, Mammut, etc.) vorbeigelaufen. Allesamt im Preissegment von 50 - 90 . Aber das waren BILLIGSTE LAPPEN gegen das, was ich heute bei ALDI in der Hand hatte. Ich habe mir die Teile dort sehr genau angesehen und konnte es selber nicht glauben. Erbärmliche Qualität zum Teil, nicht alle!
> Hoffentlich kommt bei den Preisen dann auch bei den Menschen, die sie fertigen, mehr an. Und wenn die Discounter das GLAUBHAFT dokumentieren könnten, würde ich für so 'ne Jacke auch das 2-3fache zahlen.
> Ich hoffe, die Marken-Fanboys fallen jetzt nicht vom Glauben ab!



Es kommt immer drauf an, wer der Hersteller war. Bei Aldi/Lidl etc. wird halt von überall aufgekauft. Die Qualität ist eigentlich ganz ok. Leider sind die Passformen teilweise für schmächtige Asiaten gedacht und nicht für wohlstandsverwöhnte Deutsche. Ist mein Eindruck.

Das größte Problem mit Discounter Sachen sind nicht die Materialien. Die sind mittlerweile quasi Industriestandard. Das Problem das ich oft sehe, ist die Verarbeitung. Sprich: einfache Nähte, ohne Nahtabschluss. Das gescheit zu vernähen kostet einfach mehr Zeit und da muss gespart werden.
Wenn man eine Nähmaschine hat und wichtige Stellen kurz nachnäht, dann halten die Discounter-Sachen ewig.

Das einzige was überhaupt nicht taugt, sind Tchibo Sachen. Querbeet durch's ganze Sortiment. Egal ob Skisachen, Küchensachen oder Freizeitsachen. Alles Schrott, der nach 6-12 Monaten auseinander fällt. Und teurer als Aldi/Lidl sowieso.

Mit North Face und Mammut habe ich nur beste Erfahrungen gemacht. Da halten die Nähte bei mir seit über 10 Jahren bei viel Nutzung.


----------



## xrated (13. Oktober 2012)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Leider sind die Passformen teilweise für schmächtige Asiaten gedacht und nicht für wohlstandsverwöhnte Deutsche. Ist mein Eindruck.



Ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten und weiß nicht was du wiegst, aber in die Aldi Jacke passe ich mit dem Bauch fast 2x rein.
Bei den Trikots habe ich sogar einmal ein Damenmodell genommen.


----------



## Promontorium (13. Oktober 2012)

Die Paßform der Jacke war völlig normal, nur mir - wie erwartet - in M um das Feinkostgewölbe zu eng, obwohl ich den Reißverschluß zu bekommen habe (mußte aber auch mal wieder ausatmen). Jedem klassischen M-Träger hätte sie sicher gepaßt!


----------



## Giantstar (13. Oktober 2012)

Naja, ich würde nicht zu schnell pauschalisieren, es kommt eben auf die Kleidung an, die Qualität muss nicht schlecht sein. Ob sie allerdings für richtige Touren ausreicht, ist sicherlich eine andere Frage.


----------



## Deleted253406 (13. Oktober 2012)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Das größte Problem mit Discounter Sachen sind nicht die Materialien. Die sind mittlerweile quasi Industriestandard. Das Problem das ich oft sehe, ist die Verarbeitung. Sprich: einfache Nähte, ohne Nahtabschluss. Das gescheit zu vernähen kostet einfach mehr Zeit und da muss gespart werden.



Hmm...
Das trifft aber aktuell auch auf Markenklamotten zu.
Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist die letzten Jahre massiv in den Keller gegangen.
Genauso wie die Dauerhaltbarkeit der Materialien.
Als Ausgleich haben sie die Preise ordentlich angezogen.



MucPaul schrieb:


> Das einzige was überhaupt nicht taugt, sind Tchibo Sachen. Querbeet durch's ganze Sortiment. Egal ob Skisachen, Küchensachen oder Freizeitsachen. Alles Schrott, der nach 6-12 Monaten auseinander fällt.



Also ich habe hier eine Laufjacke von Tchibo. Dürfte um die 8 Jahre alt sein. Sieht aus wie am ersten Tag. Keine sichtbaren Abnutzungserscheinungen am Stoff, keine aufgegangenen Nähte, kein klemmender Reißverschluss.

Im Gegensatz zum Exemplar von Vaude. Das ist ca. 4 Jahre alt, zeigt sichtbaren Verschleiß, der Zipper klemmt, etc. Aber die Jacke hat ja auch nur 4x so viel gekostet wie die von Tchibo ;-)

Und Küchenkram habe ich auch von Tchibo. Verrichtet seit Jahren unauffällig seinen Dienst 
Man kann also auch hier nicht alles über einen Kamm scheren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantoomo (13. Oktober 2012)

Hey,

ich finde, dass das einfach jeder für sich selbst entscheiden muss. Der Eine hat gerne gute und teure Markenklamotten, die er auch nach außen präsentieren kann. Der Andere hat gerne funktionale günstige Kleidung. Jedem das Seine, sagt man doch so schön.


----------



## Apnea (13. Oktober 2012)

Es muß preiswert sein. Also seinen Preis wert sein. Blöder, abgedroschener Spruch, aber er paßt. 

Ich hab zB Laufsachen von Tchibo, Nike, Asics, und und und. Die Sachen von Tchibo sind in der Regel nicht sehr viel schlechter als die der Markenhersteller. Einige sind auch auf gleichen Niveau, bei einem günstigeren Preis. 
Wenn es Unterschiede zum schlechteren gibt, dann sind es oftmals nicht so sauber ausgeführte Nähte. Ab und zu sitzen die Teile auch nicht so gut. Aber das ist bei den Marken oft von Modell zu Modell ebenso. 

Am Ende hilft nur, mal selbst zu testen. 


Ach ja; ich hab ne Küchenwaage von Tchibo. Hält schon ewig. Meine Mutter hat haargenau die gleiche. Steht nur Soehnle drauf, es war ein Schüsselchen dabei, und sie kostete mehr als das doppelte von meiner.


----------



## tiffiking (13. Oktober 2012)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Hmm...
> Das trifft aber aktuell auch auf Markenklamotten zu.
> Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist die letzten Jahre massiv in den Keller gegangen.
> Genauso wie die Dauerhaltbarkeit der Materialien.
> Als Ausgleich haben sie die Preise ordentlich angezogen.



Also das iss doch Totaler Quatsch.
Ich habe weder beobachtet, dass die Preise ORDENTLICH angezogen haben noch dass die Verarbeitungsqualität MASSIV in den Keller ging.
so ein Käse aber echt


----------



## xrated (13. Oktober 2012)

Kommt drauf an in welcher Zeit man vergleicht. Radhosen für 100 oder Regenjacken für 200 hätte früher niemand gekauft.


----------



## DerJoe (14. Oktober 2012)

Meine erste lange Radhose mit Trägern hat 169 DM (Deutsche Mark!) gekostet. Das war damals ein Haufen Geld.
Okay, die hat inzwischen ein paar Löcher, wurde mehr als einmal geflickt, ist auch schon an einigen Stellen ein wenig ausgeleiert, aber die habe ich bis heute im Einsatz. 
Aber auch viele alte Hasen aus meinem Verein, die auch in den 80ern mit dem Biken begonnen haben, sagen, dass die Sachen damals länger hielten und keine noch so gute Marke an die Qualität von damals ran kommt.

Übrigens sollte sich jeder mal die Polster der Radhosen aus den 80ern anschauen. Dagegen sind heutige Aldi- und Lidlhosen überirdisch gut gepolstert. Sowas war damals undenkbar.


----------



## Schildbürger (14. Oktober 2012)

tiffiking schrieb:


> Also das iss doch Totaler Quatsch.
> Ich habe weder beobachtet, dass die Preise ORDENTLICH angezogen haben noch dass die Verarbeitungsqualität MASSIV in den Keller ging.
> so ein Käse aber echt



Doch!
Ich hatte mir vor Jahren eine Wetterschutzjacke, in der Sportabteilung eines Kaufhauses, gekauft mit rausnehmbaren Fleecefutter, die mir sehr zusagt. Letztes Jahr war eine neue fällig da wollte ich die gleiche nochmal kaufen. Die gab es noch in einer anderen Farbe, gleicher Schnitt.
Das Futter war sehr dünn und verdiente den Namen nicht. Die Nähte sahen schaisze aus. Überall hingen noch Fäden rum
Das war einfach nicht die alte Quallität. Und der Preis hatte sich fast verdoppelt.
Und so bin ich bei einem (für mich) preiswerten NoName Produkt gelandet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (14. Oktober 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn mein Anspruch allerdings wäre: Ich will posen. Dann kauf ich mir halt ne Assos Hose. Die macht mich zu 100% NICHT schneller. ....



nein, meine Assos-Hose macht mich nicht schneller. Mein Hintern mag das Polster aber und meine Haut das Material. Die Nähte halten und die Kompression empfinde ich als angenehm. Außerdem sieht sie schön aus 

 Ich kaufe außerdem lieber 1 Assos-Hose in 5 Jahren als 5 Aldihosen in 2 Jahren.


Promontorium schrieb:


> War vorhin noch kurz bei ALDI(-Süd) und da ist mir die 9,99-Microfleecejacke von gestern in die Hände geraten. Leider war L in Blau nicht mehr da, nur noch in diesem Braun-Khaki-Ton. Für das schmale Geld machte sie einen mehr als ordentlichen Eindruck.
> Und ganz im Ernst und ohne Übertreibung: ich bin vor 2 Wochen bei einem Intersport-Laden an einem Ständer mit Fleecejacken bekannter Hersteller (The North Face, Mammut, etc.) vorbeigelaufen. Allesamt im Preissegment von 50 - 90 . Aber das waren BILLIGSTE LAPPEN gegen das, was ich heute bei ALDI in der Hand hatte. Ich habe mir die Teile dort sehr genau angesehen und konnte es selber nicht glauben. Erbärmliche Qualität zum Teil, nicht alle!
> ....


Wie willst Du das vom Ansehen beurteilen? Es gibt immer Fleecejacken unterschiedlichster Dicke je nach Einsatzzweck. Dick ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit gut. 
Hinzu kommen Merkmale wie Atmungsaktivität, etc. Konntest Du das auch überprüfen?

Ich will nicht diskutieren, was besser oder schlechter ist - Aldi/Lidl oder Markensachen. Ich will hier nur zeigen, dass jede Medaille zwei Seiten hat und dass das, was für den einen gut ist, für den anderen nicht zwangsweise auch passend sein muss. 
(ich persönlich kaufe lieber wenige Sachen, achte bei denen aber genau, ob sie zu meinem Verwendungszweck passen und wie die Qualität ist. Achja, und ich besitze tatsächlich eine Decathlon-Jacke)


----------



## Promontorium (14. Oktober 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> Wie willst Du das vom Ansehen beurteilen? Es gibt immer Fleecejacken unterschiedlichster Dicke je nach Einsatzzweck. Dick ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit gut.
> Hinzu kommen Merkmale wie AtmungsaktivitÃ¤t, etc. Konntest Du das auch Ã¼berprÃ¼fen?




Wenn Du weiter gelesen hÃ¤ttest, wÃ¤re Dir hier nicht entgangen, daÃ ich die Jacke in der Tat an hatte. 
Habe mir letztes Jahr quasi dieselbe in Schwarz gekauft, da war sie noch (ich meine) 5â¬ teurer. Die von mir beschriebene Ã¤hnelt meiner von der Dicke, den ReiÃverschlÃ¼ssen etc., also dem, was ich aus dem GedÃ¤chtnis so vergleichen konnte, schon sehr. Auch hier war die haptische QualitÃ¤t mehr als ordentlich, das P/L-VerhÃ¤ltnis hervorragend.
AtmungsaktivitÃ¤t konnte ich natÃ¼rlich im ALDI selber nicht Ã¼berprÃ¼fen, aber ich wÃ¼rde sie zum Radeln (meine in schwarz jedenfalls) eh nicht benutzen, einfach so als Alltagsjacke fÃ¼r die kÃ¼hlere Jahreszeit.
BTW AtmungsaktivitÃ¤t: Ob man unter der Jacke schwitzt oder nicht, hÃ¤ngt ja nun auch vom DampfdruckgefÃ¤lle ab. Das steht in einem ungÃ¼nstigeren VerhÃ¤ltnis, je dicker (und da schon atmungsunaktiver) ich drunter angezogen bin und/oder je wÃ¤rmer es drauÃen ist. Und es hÃ¤ngt natÃ¼rlich auch von der individuellen Schwitzneigung ab. Insofern ist dessen Beurteilung schwer zu objektivieren, da muÃte man vergleichende Labormessungen durchfÃ¼hren.


----------



## swe68 (14. Oktober 2012)

ich habe das gelesen. Es hat aber dennoch nichts (oder eher wenig) mit dem zu tun, was ich geschrieben habe. 
Eine Vergleichbarkeit bekommen wir nur hin, wenn wir wissen, was wir vergleichen (Einsatzbereich? Temperaturbereich?).


----------



## mäcpomm (14. Oktober 2012)

....und persönliches Wärme- / Kälteempfinden.


----------



## Promontorium (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe doch gerade noch mal ausführlich geantwortet und damit das, was Du bemerkt hast, im Wesentlichen beantwortet, auch den Punkt "Vergleichbarkeit".
Ich habe die Jacke zu meiner vom letzten Jahr verglichen, die a) an sich und besonders b) vom P/L-Verhältnis her, nochmal: TOP ist (natürlich ganz SUBJEKTIV)!


----------



## MucPaul (14. Oktober 2012)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Doch!
> Ich hatte mir vor Jahren eine Wetterschutzjacke, in der Sportabteilung eines Kaufhauses, gekauft mit rausnehmbaren Fleecefutter, die mir sehr zusagt. Letztes Jahr war eine neue fällig da wollte ich die gleiche nochmal kaufen. Die gab es noch in einer anderen Farbe, gleicher Schnitt.
> Das Futter war sehr dünn und verdiente den Namen nicht. Die Nähte sahen schaisze aus. Überall hingen noch Fäden rum
> Das war einfach nicht die alte Quallität. Und der Preis hatte sich fast verdoppelt.
> Und so bin ich bei einem (für mich) preiswerten NoName Produkt gelandet.




- Wir sollten dankbar sein und uns glücklich schätzen! Denn heute ist die "Gute Alte Zeit", an die wir uns mit Wehmut in 20 Jahren erinnern werden. -
(Alte Indianer Weisheit)

Also egal, wie wir es  drehen und wenden, früher waren die Sachen dann auch nicht besser. Ein Denkfehler an der Weisheit ist aber, dass man früher aus Mangel an Alternativen (und Geld) alles so gut wie möglich gebaut hatte. Heute in unserer Überflussgesellschaft wird auf "Planned Obsolescense" gebaut, mit fest definiertem Ablaufdatum. Anders kann ich mir die lausigen Nähte bei Klamotten nicht mehr erklären.

Ich denke, die Sachen sollen natürlich nur eine vorgeschriebene Dauer halten und dann 100% zuverlässig kaputt gehen. Und die Profitmargen müssen entweder steigen, oder bei steigender Inflation konstant bleiben, wenn die Preise aufgrund Wettbewerb konstant bleiben müssen.

Wenn man heutige Klamotten wie Arc'teryx oder North Face von EUR in DM umrechnet, wird einem ganz schwindelig. Der Materialpreis hat sich in 10 Jahren sicherlich nicht in gleicher Höhe inflationiert. Da muss das Zeugs dann doch mal 5 Jahre halten, ohne auseinanderzufallen.


----------



## CC. (14. Oktober 2012)

Amen.


----------



## mäcpomm (14. Oktober 2012)




----------



## MucPaul (14. Oktober 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> BTW Atmungsaktivität: Ob man unter der Jacke schwitzt oder nicht, hängt ja nun auch vom Dampfdruckgefälle ab. Das steht in einem ungünstigeren Verhältnis, je dicker (und da schon atmungsunaktiver) ich drunter angezogen bin und/oder je wärmer es draußen ist. Und es hängt natürlich auch von der individuellen Schwitzneigung ab. Insofern ist deren Beurteilung schwer zu objektivieren, da mußte man vergleichende Labormessungen durchführen.



Aber in der Textilindustrie hat sich mittlerweile auch sehr viel getan. Das heutige (teure) Gore-Tex ist anders als das vor 10 Jahren, ist stark dehnbar und ist wesentlich dampfdurchlässiger als damals. Wettbewerber mit XYZ-tex haben vielleicht noch die alten Fasern und dicken Membranen.

Ich hatte die Aldi-Regenjacke von vor 3 Wochen mehrmals in der Hand. Sie war erstaunlich gut in der Hand, und recht günstig. Aber es war eine einfache, nicht dehnbare XYZ-tex Membran und dazu ein benötigtes zweites Innenlayer. Dadurch war die Jacke zusammengerollt wieder richtig dick.

Eine vergleichbare Fly Jacket von North Face hat eine laminierte 1 Lagen Membran, ist federleicht und bringt zusammengerollt 1/4 des Volumens. Und sie ist wesentlich dampfdurchlässiger. Kostet dann leider das 5 fache. Wenn sie aber 5x länger hält, ist sie dennoch preiswert. Aber weil sie dann so klein zusammengerollt werden kann, bringt sie mir beim Biken viel mehr Wert.


----------



## Deleted253406 (14. Oktober 2012)

tiffiking schrieb:


> Also das iss doch Totaler Quatsch.
> Ich habe weder beobachtet, dass die Preise ORDENTLICH angezogen haben noch dass die Verarbeitungsqualität MASSIV in den Keller ging.
> so ein Käse aber echt



Ach wirklich?
Also ich habe das die letzten 10 Jahre bei Sportklamotten, als auch bei Outdoor-Sachen sehr wohl beobachten können.
Von Adidas über Wolfskin bis Vaude.

Ich habe hier noch Klamotten aus beiden Bereichen, die sind 8-10 Jahre alt. Und alle sind für das Alter noch top in Schuss. Produziert wurde das damals alles noch in DE bzw. irgendwo in Europa.

Adidas z.B. kann man imho mittlerweile komplett in die Tonne treten: Laufschuhe für 135 Euro, kein Jahr alt, wenig genutzt, massive Verschleißerscheinungen.
Gleiches Spiel bei der 100 Euro teuren Jogginghose. Die hat sich schon nach 3 Monaten aufgelöst.

Von Wolfskin ganz zu schweigen. Da konnte man bei jedem Jahrgang zugucken, wie mies das Zeug wurde. Heute taugt das Zeug nur noch zum Angucken.

Es mag sicher Firmen geben, die auch heute noch gute und dauerhaft haltbare Qualität anbieten. Aber das leider meistens zu Preisen, die sich der Otto-Normal-Verbraucher kaum noch leisten kann 


LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (14. Oktober 2012)

@ Uncle_Ti
Meine Winterlaufjacke von Adidas habe ich seit 2008. Abnutzungserscheinungen vorhanden, Funktionalität auch. Nur ein Beispiel - ich habe einiges an Marken-Sportklamotten, die bei mir regelmäßig genutzt werden (Alpinhosen, Softshell von Vaude, sonstige Sachen von Icebreaker, Haglöfs, Salomon, Ortovox, Marmot...) und bis auf selbstverschuldete Löcher und allgemeine Abnutzungserscheinungen, die der Funktionalität keinen Abbruch tun, tut alles seinen Dienst. Hat den Vorteil, dass ich wenig nachkaufen muss 
Probleme wie sich auflösende Nähte, kenne ich nicht. Wenn ich das hätte, würde ich mich darüber aber bei der Firma selbst beschweren.


----------



## lorenz4510 (14. Oktober 2012)

hab jetzt eine gute woche die aktuellen windhandschuhe von tchibo getestet, bin sehr zufrieden damit.
sind gegenüber dem werbeprospekt komplett winddicht, ob sie bei 0° auch noch so gut sind werd ich in paar wochen sehn.

zum thema membranen haben sich weiterentwickelt, stimmt sie sind dünner geworden und dadurch auch dampfdurchlässiger.

der grosse nachteil an dem ganzen is dadurch das sie dünner gemacht wurden sind sie auch deutlich weniger robust, halbe materialstärke=halbe haltbarkeit.

mir sind zum beispiel dickere robustere membranen lieber.


----------



## xrated (14. Oktober 2012)

DerJoe schrieb:


> Meine erste lange Radhose mit Trägern hat 169 DM (Deutsche Mark!) gekostet. Das war damals ein Haufen Geld.
> Okay, die hat inzwischen ein paar Löcher, wurde mehr als einmal geflickt, ist auch schon an einigen Stellen ein wenig ausgeleiert, aber die habe ich bis heute im Einsatz.
> Aber auch viele alte Hasen aus meinem Verein, die auch in den 80ern mit dem Biken begonnen haben, sagen, dass die Sachen damals länger hielten und keine noch so gute Marke an die Qualität von damals ran kommt.
> 
> Übrigens sollte sich jeder mal die Polster der Radhosen aus den 80ern anschauen. Dagegen sind heutige Aldi- und Lidlhosen überirdisch gut gepolstert. Sowas war damals undenkbar.



Zu DM Zeiten hat man auch problemlos kurze Hosen für 20DM bei Rose im Ausverkauf bekommen.
Ganz früher hatte man noch Ledereinsätze und ich habe noch eine Hose aus den 90ern von Nalini da ist der Einsatz wie eine Windel. Das hat aber nichts mit der Qualität zu tun, dass war damals einfach anders gedacht.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obsoleszenz


----------



## tiffiking (14. Oktober 2012)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Ach wirklich?
> 
> Adidas z.B. kann man imho mittlerweile komplett in die Tonne treten: Laufschuhe für 135 Euro, kein Jahr alt, wenig genutzt, massive Verschleißerscheinungen.
> 
> ...



Du hast dir die Sachen aber nicht in der Türkei aufm Markt gekauft oder??? 

Weil von deinen Problemen mit Markenklamotten bin ich weit weit entfernt.


----------



## Deleted253406 (14. Oktober 2012)

tiffiking schrieb:


> Du hast dir die Sachen aber nicht in der Türkei gekauft oder???



Adüdas & Neiki 
Ich kaufe meine Klamotten immer dort, wo ich auch meinen Sorny-Fernseher so unfassbar günstig bekommen habe


----------



## MucPaul (15. Oktober 2012)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> hab jetzt eine gute woche die aktuellen windhandschuhe von tchibo getestet, bin sehr zufrieden damit.
> sind gegenüber dem werbeprospekt komplett winddicht, ob sie bei 0° auch noch so gut sind werd ich in paar wochen sehn.
> 
> zum thema membranen haben sich weiterentwickelt, stimmt sie sind dünner geworden und dadurch auch dampfdurchlässiger.
> ...



Da hast Du einen Denkfehler: die Membran hat mit Robustheit nichts zu tun. Eigentlich sollte die Membran so dünn wie möglich sein, am besten nur wenige Atomlagen dick.  
Die Membran wird als fertiges Textil (Gore-Tex, XYZ-Tex) eingekauft.
Das Material, auf das die Membran drauf laminiert wird, sollte wiederum so robust wie möglich sein. Aber genau da wird dann Material und Geld gespart. 

Und dann wird das Ganze irgendwo in China/Vietnam zusammengenäht. Meist Einfachnaht und ohne Versiegelung der Nähte. Und genau dort kommt dann das Wasser und Kälte wieder rein. Daher weiss ich nicht, wie die Aldi/Tchibo Handschuhe bei Nässe sind. Da scheiden sich bei Tests oft die Guten von den Schlechten.

Ich bin darauf gekommen, als ich mir ein Billigzelt gekauft hatte und der Regen dann genau durch die Nähte durchkam. Genauso ist es in den Handschuhtests gewesen bei Outdoor/Alpin Testberichten.


----------



## helle78 (16. Oktober 2012)

was nützt ein leichtbau craft oder assos fetzen den dir der erstbeste dornenbusch vom rücken fetzt.. lieber 3 billigjacken schrotten als eine teure .. garantie bei sturz oder hängen bleiben gibts kaum.. kaufen wenns zufriedenstellt ansonsten eben nicht ...


----------



## Wehnhardt (17. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt kaum etwas auf der Welt, das nicht irgend jemand ein wenig schlechter machen und etwas billiger verkaufen könnte, und die Menschen, die sich nur amPreis orientieren werden die gerechte Beute solcher Machenschaften.

Es ist unklug, zu viel zu bezahlen, aber es ist noch schlechter, zu wenig zubezahlen.

Wenn Sie zu viel bezahlen, verlieren Sie etwas Geld, das ist alles. Wenn Siedagegen zu wenig bezahlen, verlieren Sie manchmal alles, da der gekaufte Gegenstand die ihm zugedachte Aufgabe nicht erfüllen kann.

Das Gesetz der Wirtschaft verbietet es, für wenig Geld viel Wert zu erhalten.Nehmen Sie das niedrigste Angebot an, müssen Sie für das Risiko, das Sieeingehen, etwas hinzurechnen. Und wenn Sie das tun, haben Sie auch genug Geld,um etwas Besseres zu bezahlen.


----------



## bobons (17. Oktober 2012)

Wehnhardt schrieb:


> Es gibt kaum etwas auf der Welt, das nicht irgend jemand ein wenig schlechter machen und etwas billiger verkaufen könnte, und die Menschen, die sich nur amPreis orientieren werden die gerechte Beute solcher Machenschaften.
> 
> Es ist unklug, zu viel zu bezahlen, aber es ist noch schlechter, zu wenig zubezahlen.
> 
> ...



Bitte Quelle nicht vergessen: John Ruskin, 1819-1900, Schriftsteller und Phliosoph. 
Hat sich nicht viel verändert in den letzten 150 Jahren. Naja, wir haben jetzt Smartphones...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (17. Oktober 2012)

Ha! Geguttenbergt!


----------



## MucPaul (17. Oktober 2012)

Wehnhardt schrieb:


> Es gibt kaum etwas auf der Welt, das nicht irgend jemand ein wenig schlechter machen und etwas billiger verkaufen könnte, und die Menschen, die sich nur amPreis orientieren werden die gerechte Beute solcher Machenschaften.
> 
> Es ist unklug, zu viel zu bezahlen, aber es ist noch schlechter, zu wenig zubezahlen.
> 
> ...



Genau, das waren Worte des vorletzten Jahrhundert.

Heute heisst das: "Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal!"


----------



## MucPaul (17. Oktober 2012)

helle78 schrieb:


> was nützt ein leichtbau craft oder assos fetzen dem dir der erstbeste dornenbusch vom rücken fetzt.. leiber 3 billigjacken scrotten als eine teure .. garantie bei sturz oder hängen bleiben gibts kaum.. kaufen wenns zufriedenstellt ansonsten eben nicht ...



"Deutse Sprakc, swere Sprahc... "


----------



## helle78 (17. Oktober 2012)

Nein so schwer ist die Sprache nicht aber ich habe mit dem handy geantwortet.. obwohl das ja total OT ist.

_Heute heisst das: "Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal!"         

.. und hat 2 mal was davon ^^
_


----------



## Rocky81 (17. Oktober 2012)

Eine  Frage:
morgen gibts ja Fleeceshirts.
Ich denk die sind schon dünn, aber reicht es bei den Temperaturen, wenn ich das Shirt anziehe und eine dünne winddichte Jacke?
(hab noch keine Jacke)

Edit: also  bei Temp. sagen wir mal zw 5-10 Grad.


----------



## xrated (17. Oktober 2012)

Da würd ich schon noch ein Unterhemd drunter machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky81 (17. Oktober 2012)

xrated schrieb:


> Da würd ich schon noch ein Unterhemd drunter machen.


ok, das darf dann aber auch keins aus reiner Baumwolle sein, oder gar keine Baumwolle?


----------



## Wehnhardt (17. Oktober 2012)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Ha! Geguttenbergt!


 

Sollte keine Dr. Arbeit werden


----------



## mäcpomm (17. Oktober 2012)

Keine Baumwolle. Z.B. Ein Lidl Funktionsunterhemd.


----------



## Rocky81 (17. Oktober 2012)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Keine Baumwolle. Z.B. Ein Lidl Funktionsunterhemd.


dankeschön!


----------



## ms303 (17. Oktober 2012)

Rocky81 schrieb:


> Eine  Frage:
> morgen gibts ja Fleeceshirts.



Wo gibt es die denn?


----------



## Rocky81 (17. Oktober 2012)

ms303 schrieb:


> Wo gibt es die denn?


Aldi SÜD


----------



## ms303 (17. Oktober 2012)

Alles klar, habe ich auch gerade gefunden.

Was meint Ihr, taugen die was?

Und eine Meinung zu den Thermo-Unterhemden wäre ebenfalls prima.

Die bei Lidl letztens habe ich leider verpasst...


----------



## ramu (17. Oktober 2012)

hallo miteinander,
ich geb auch mal meinen senf dazu
1. material je dünner und gleichmäßiger eine faser ist desto schwerer herzustellen
    das bedeutet auch teurer
2.producktqualität oftmals besteht der unterschied zwischen hoher und weniger hoher
   qualität nur in der endkontrolle 

   das bedeutet markenjacken u.discounterjacken werden in der selben fabrik produziert
   in der endkontrolle wird dann sortiert 
   bei hochwertigen produkten ergibt sich ein ausschuß von 40-50 %
   bei lowbugetprdukten sinkt dieser anteil auf unter 1%

   soll heißen gleichbleibende qualität bei marken große qualitätsstreuung beim
   discounter

   grüße


----------



## ms303 (17. Oktober 2012)

Aha...

Und was bedeutet das im konkreten Fall bzw. auf meine Frage bezogen?

Portemonnaie zücken oder eher stecken lassen?

Weiß man wahrscheinlich erst hinterher, richtig?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (17. Oktober 2012)

tiffiking schrieb:


> Du hast dir die Sachen aber nicht in der Türkei aufm Markt gekauft oder???
> 
> Weil von deinen Problemen mit Markenklamotten bin ich weit weit entfernt.



Tatsächlich halten meine "made in Canada" Sugoi Hosen (5 Jahre+) verdammt viel aus, seit da "made im Marokko" drin klebt muss ich sie nach 1 Jahr wegwerfen wegen durchscheuern... dafür gibts die Dinger aber auch an jeder Ecke für 90 EUR statt wie früher für 119 EUR mit viel Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky81 (18. Oktober 2012)

HAb mir heute das Shirt von Aldi gekauft.
Mir passt es perfekt und dreht schon seine Runden in der Waschmaschine.
Bei Gelegenheit werd ichs testen.


----------



## xrated (18. Oktober 2012)

ramu schrieb:


> das bedeutet markenjacken u.discounterjacken werden in der selben fabrik produziert
> in der endkontrolle wird dann sortiert



Die großen Ketten geben explizit Aufträge z.B. 1000 Hosen, an kleine chinesische Firmen. Die Chinesen sagen dann, kostet 4 und die deutschen sagen dann, mach es für die Hälfte und verkaufen es dann für 20. Das ganze geht aber auch noch über Vermittler die daran verdienen.
Mit sortieren hat das nichts zu tun.

Kritisch sind vor allem vorgebleichte Jeans und generell Färben der Stoffe, die Arbeiter machen das alle ohne Schutz und sind nach ein paar Jahren schwerkrank und schuften 16Std. täglich.

Die deutschen Firmen sagen dann immer, sie seien nicht verantwortlich weil das ja über irgendwelche Agents läuft.


----------



## 122kg (18. Oktober 2012)

Tja, auch für unsere Billig-Kleidung müssen die Menschen in anderen Ländern der Welt teuer bezahlen http://www.abendblatt.de/wirtschaft...-Arbeitsbedingungen-Kik-steht-am-Pranger.html


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. Oktober 2012)

...hast Du zumindest den Artikel zu Ende gelesen:

"....große Modekonzerne wie Hennes & Mauritz, Zara, Levi Strauss und Tommy Hilfiger ..."

Grade Hilfiger ist mir nicht als Billig-Kleidung in Erinnerung Und wenn die Levi 501 fürs gleiche Geld gefertigt wird wie die KiK Hose, dann weiß ich wo die restlichen 120 Euro dafür landen


----------



## 122kg (18. Oktober 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...hast Du zumindest den Artikel zu Ende gelesen:
> 
> "....große Modekonzerne wie Hennes & Mauritz, Zara, Levi Strauss und Tommy Hilfiger ..."
> 
> Grade Hilfiger ist mir nicht als Billig-Kleidung in Erinnerung Und wenn die Levi 501 fürs gleiche Geld gefertigt wird wie die KiK Hose, dann weiß ich wo die restlichen 120 Euro dafür landen




Mit Premiummarken wie Vaude ist man auf der sicheren Seite und gehört zu den Guten http://www.vaude.com/de_DE/soziale-verantwortung.asp

Bei den Billigmarken werde ich ums verrecken nicht meine Hand ins Feuer halten!!!


----------



## Aldar (18. Oktober 2012)

ne 501 für 140 euro ?  
******** bin ich alt, die gabs mal für 50


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. Oktober 2012)

tja...meine letzte hat glaub ich au 80 DM gekostet (war runtergesetzt), aber ich bin fast vom Glauben abgefallen, als ich ca 20 Jahre später mal eine in der Hand hatte - und gleich wieder hingelegt habe. Aber das ist ja auch keine Bikekleidung 

Tja...den gleichen Artikel wie in dem Beitrag über Vaude hat Aldi auch auf seiner Homepage. Hab ich ne Seite vorher verlinkt..... und nun??? Also gehöre ich als Aldi-Kunde auch zu den guten  Premium-Discounter sozusagen


----------



## sJany (18. Oktober 2012)

... und schon das war im Verhältnis so teuer, dass ich sie mir bei jeder Gelegenheit aus USA mitbringen ließ...


----------



## Maracuja10 (18. Oktober 2012)

ms303 schrieb:


> Alles klar, habe ich auch gerade gefunden.
> 
> Was meint Ihr, taugen die was?
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir bei ebay ein Langarmfunktionsunterhemd gekauft. Es handelt sich dabei um die Lidl Motorrad Funktionsunterhemden. Ich hatte schon so ein Unterhemd und habe es bereits oft benutzt und es erfüllt seinen Zweck zu 100%

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280993486953&ssPageName=STRK:MEAFB:IT

Ps. Ich habe 7 vorgeschlagen und der Preis wurde vom VK angenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 122kg (18. Oktober 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Tja...den gleichen Artikel wie in dem Beitrag über Vaude hat Aldi auch auf seiner Homepage. Hab ich ne Seite vorher verlinkt..... und nun??? Also gehöre ich als Aldi-Kunde auch zu den guten  Premium-Discounter sozusagen


----------



## 4mate (18. Oktober 2012)




----------



## 122kg (18. Oktober 2012)

4mate schrieb:


>



Hier ist nicht dein KTWR wo du nach belieben rumpöbeln kannst.


----------



## 4mate (18. Oktober 2012)

Schleich dich Troll


----------



## 122kg (18. Oktober 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Schleich dich Troll




Ist es dir so lanweilig, dass du jetzt bereits außerhalb des KTWRs rumprollen musst?  Ja, ich weiß, ich sollte nicht mit Schmuddelkinder spielen!


----------



## ms303 (18. Oktober 2012)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir bei ebay ein Langarmfunktionsunterhemd gekauft. Es handelt sich dabei um die Lidl Motorrad Funktionsunterhemden. Ich hatte schon so ein Unterhemd und habe es bereits oft benutzt und es erfüllt seinen Zweck zu 100%
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280993486953&ssPageName=STRK:MEAFB:IT
> 
> Ps. Ich habe 7 vorgeschlagen und der Preis wurde vom VK angenommen.


 
Vielen Dank für den Tipp.

Hab mich aber heute morgen um 8.00 mit Hausfrauen und Rentnern um die Unterhemden und Fleece-Shirts bei Aldi Süd gekloppt 

Wäre ich um 8.30 gekommen, wäre schon nichts mehr dagewesen.

Schon heftig...

Bin also erst einmal versorgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (18. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es dieses Funktionsunterhemd eigentlich auch mit kurzem Arm? Ich hab nur lang oder Schulterfrei. Bei dem Wetter beides nicht optimal


----------



## Maracuja10 (18. Oktober 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/sch/Sport-/888/i...=Sport_Alle_Sportbekleidung&Geschlecht=Herren

Ist auch dabei.


----------



## xrated (18. Oktober 2012)

Ne 501 ist wohl so teuer weil die Leute so dumm sind und es bezahlen. Da gehts ja mehr um Prestige.
In USA gibts die Dinger für 20$ weil es da nichts besonderes ist.


----------



## traffer (18. Oktober 2012)

ms303 schrieb:


> Alles klar, habe ich auch gerade gefunden.
> 
> Was meint Ihr, taugen die was?
> 
> ...


ich hab seit 2 oder 3 jahren n lidl fleeceshirt und funktionsunterwäsche.
fleeceshirt ist sehr gut, funtionswäsche ist ok, für den preis auf jeden fall. und es hält.


----------



## anderson (18. Oktober 2012)

ramu schrieb:


> das bedeutet markenjacken u.discounterjacken werden in der selben fabrik produziert



Die McKenzies und Cycos von MIFA werden vermutlich auch in der gleichen Fabrik in Taiwan geschweißt, wo auch Cube oder Canyon oder wer auch immer seine Räder schweißen lässt. Keine Ahnung. Es sind trotzdem nicht die gleichen Rahmen. Wahrscheinlich nichtmal die gleichen Rohre.

Wie kommst du drauf, dass die Textilien sich nur in der Endkontrolle unterscheiden?

Um mal ein bißchen aus der Praxis zu berichten. Ich habe in den letzten Jahren diverse Textilien fürs Radfahren bei Aldi gekauft. Darunter Hosen (kurz und lang), Unterhemden (kurz und lang, auch mit winddichter Front), Überschuhe. Jacken oder Trikots habe ich keine, da die Passform noch immer besch... war und sie, mit Verlaub, auch einfach nix aussehen und das Auge fährt ja mit. Zuletzt hatte ich eine Softshelllaufjacke bei Lidl an. Wem soll diese Jacke passen? Sportlern nicht. Wirklich passend und funktional sind seit einigen Jahren die ärmellosen Unterhemdem. Den Rest kann man tragen, wenn man Abstriche macht. Die Passform der Hosen, bzw. des Innenfutters ist bei allen die ich hatte übel. Ich habe eine dreiviertellange Laufhose, die wirft dicke Falten an der Hüfte. Außerdem lösen sich die Nähte an fast allen Klamotten. Die Überschuhe halten bestenfalls einen Winter. Letztes Jahr waren es 2 oder 3 Ausfahrten, bis sich das Innenfutter gelöst hat.

Ähnliches kann einem natürlich auch mit Markenklamotten passieren. Meiner Erfahrung nach halten diese aber einfach viel länger und vor allem funktionieren sie meistens (nicht immer) besser. Ich habe eine Windstopperjacke von Gore im Schrank, die ich schon viele tausend Kilometer gefahren bin. Da löst sich nix auf. Die Rechnung, dass Discounter zehn mal weniger kostet aber nur fünf mal kürzer hält finde ich Quatsch. Ich will, dass der Kram hält!

Beiken ist kein billiger Sport. Ein Satz Reifen kostet 60 Euro. Wenn ich wenig Geld hätte, würde ich nicht am Rad sparen, sondern an den Klamotten. Dann würde ich diese auch beim Discounter kaufen. Und vielleicht würde ich sie mir dann auch besser reden als sie in Wirklichkeit sind.


----------



## bobons (18. Oktober 2012)

blablub stand hier.


----------



## MucPaul (18. Oktober 2012)

anderson schrieb:


> Die McKenzies und Cycos von MIFA werden vermutlich auch in der gleichen Fabrik in Taiwan geschweißt, wo auch Cube oder Canyon oder wer auch immer seine Räder schweißen lässt. Keine Ahnung. Es sind trotzdem nicht die gleichen Rahmen. Wahrscheinlich nichtmal die gleichen Rohre.




Naja, ganz so ist es nicht. 
Radhersteller in China gibt es wie Säcke Reis in China. Das variiert schon gigantisch in Qualität, Preis und Material.

Aber bei Top-China Firmen gibt es Top-Qualität. Nicht umsonst bauen die Raumschiffe, Elektronik bis hin zu modernsten Mikrochips.
Gibbet es ja bei uns nicht mehr...

Wie bei den 5 größten OEM PC-Herstellern (Quanta, Foxconn, Wistron etc.) gibt es auch die Top OEM Radhersteller (Merida, Giant, Easton, etc.). Die bauen Rahmen für alle mögliche Top-Marken und haben auch teilweise Eigenmarken.

Cannondale, Specialized, Trek etc. war ja alles mal Made in USA. Heute Made in Taiwan/China. Und die Rahmen sind heute besser als damals.

Bei 08/15 Rahmen für Mifa und Co. sind das dann aber kleinere China Firmen, oder dermaßen abgespeckte Qualitäten, dass die nicht unter der chinesischen Hauptmarke vertrieben werden, sondern über Konstrukt-Firmen. Damit der Hauptname nicht beschädigt wird.


----------



## Raumfahrer (18. Oktober 2012)

xrated schrieb:


> Ne 501 ist wohl so teuer weil die Leute so dumm sind und es bezahlen. Da gehts ja mehr um Prestige.
> In USA gibts die Dinger für 20$ weil es da nichts besonderes ist.


 
Welche im Schnitt vergleichbare Jeans mit Knopfleiste könntest Du guten Gewissens empfehlen?
(kann auch von kleinen fleißigen Kinderhänden genäht worden sein;-)

Je nach Waschung kostet im shop eine 501er 80-120.
http://eu.levi.com/de_DE/shop/produ...Hosen/501-Jeans-00501-1339.html?insearch=true


----------



## xrated (18. Oktober 2012)

Da bin ich vielleicht der falsche Ansprechpartner, mir selber waren Hosen für ca. 20-30 immer gut genug.


----------



## xc_fahrer (18. Oktober 2012)

worldzocker schrieb:


> Bei vielen mit Markenklamotten Sage ich nur, Plazeboeffekt...


Ich weiß ja nicht, welche Figur Du hast. Bei mir ist es leider schlichtweg so, daß ich in den Zirkuszelten die da als Radtikots & Co verkauft werden,  problemlos ein Notbiwak einrichten könnte. Von der Qualität sind die Sachen wahrscheinlich nicht schlecht. Ich habe zumindest die Aldi-Radsocken in großer Menge (ich gehöre zur alten Schule und bin der Meinung, daß eine Radsocke kurz und weiß sein muß) - und die Dinger sind nicht schlechter als die 5 mal so teuren Markensocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (18. Oktober 2012)

xrated schrieb:


> Da bin ich vielleicht der falsche Ansprechpartner, mir selber waren Hosen fÃ¼r ca. 20-30â¬ immer gut genug.


Immerhin bist Du ehrlich.
Hosen in dieser Preisklasse sind mA mÃ¶glicherweise von kleinen fleiÃigen KinderhÃ¤nden bzw von Frauen genÃ¤ht worden, die allen unmÃ¶glichen Unfug mit sich anstellen lassen...na ja.
ne Levis wird mÃ¶glicherweise unter Ã¤hnlichen UmstÃ¤nden genÃ¤ht; allerdings gibt die einer nicht geringen Horde von Werbefuzzis und Mediendesignern auch noch Lohn&Brot...wenn ich mir so diese aufwÃ¤ndige website von Levi Strauss anschaue. Deshalb ist ne Levis etwas teurer...

Noch mal was zum eigentlichen thread-Thema:
Voriges Jahr kaufte ich beim ALDI ein Paar Radsocken im X-Bionic style. Der Preis war lÃ¤cherlich. Die Dinger sind voll iO. Tragen sich gut und kein Pilling bekommen - im Gegensatz zu den Original X-Bionic Socken. Eine sehr erstaunliche Erfahrung.


----------



## rallleb (18. Oktober 2012)

Die Funktionunterwäsche vom lidl ist Top, innen trocken aussen naß
Hatte letztes Jahr schon 1 vom Aldi, das ist auch immer noch 1a.


----------



## xrated (18. Oktober 2012)

Bei Aldi hab ich mir heute den Fleece und Unterwäsche sowie die Thermoeinlagen mitgenommen, sieht ganz vernünftig aus das Zeug.

Das Fleece in Größe M ist endlich sportlich und ohne Plautze geschnitten.

Die Unterwäsche ist vom Stoff ganz anders als die vom Lidl, muss man mal sehen was mehr taugt.

Wie sind eigentlich diese Ski Jacken?
http://www.discounter-archiv.de/de/archiv/ALDI-Sued/2012-10-18/Skijacke/992760/reminder/

Die Radjacken die es früher bei Aldi gab sind jetzt nicht soooo toll.


----------



## ms303 (18. Oktober 2012)

Hab mir ja heute morgen bei Aldi auch zwei Thermo-Unterhemden und zwei Fleece-Shirts in jeweils 52/54 geholt (ich = 186/92 Kilo).

Hab gerade mal alles anprobiert, bevor die Teile erstmal in die Waschmaschine gehen:

Die Sachen fühlen sich für mich als Laie absolut gut auf der Haut an, am Schnitt habe ich auch nichts auszusetzen, passt bei mir perfekt. 

Wird sich rausstellen, wie gut die Teile letztendlich funktionieren, aber ich kann mich jetzt schon ärgern, dass ich nur 2 Fleece-Shirts (für das Geld) in meiner Größe bekommen habe...

Zusammen mit meiner Rose-Windjacke (ich glaube, auch irgendwie Softshell), sollte da auch bei niedrigeren Temperaturen nicht viel schief gehen.


----------



## worldzocker (18. Oktober 2012)

xc_fahrer schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, welche Figur Du hast. Bei mir ist es leider schlichtweg so, daß ich in den Zirkuszelten die da als Radtikots & Co verkauft werden,  problemlos ein Notbiwak einrichten könnte. Von der Qualität sind die Sachen wahrscheinlich nicht schlecht. Ich habe zumindest die Aldi-Radsocken in großer Menge (ich gehöre zur alten Schule und bin der Meinung, daß eine Radsocke kurz und weiß sein muß) - und die Dinger sind nicht schlechter als die 5 mal so teuren Markensocken.



Also ich weiß nit. Ich bin jetzt niemand mit schmalen schultern oder so aber nicht wirklich dick und das Zeug passt vom schnitt meist ganz gut. Kann mich nicht beschweren....


----------



## xrated (19. Oktober 2012)

Wie schon erwähnt waren die vor ca. 3 Jahren mal so zeltmäßig geschnitten. Wie es aktuell aussieht weiß ich leider nicht aber wenn es nur 3 Größen gibt die für 1,70-2m reichen müssen, glaube ich nicht das sich da was geändert hat.


----------



## anderson (19. Oktober 2012)

Das aktuelle Fleeceshirt, sowie auch das Unterhemd sind aber doch fürs Beiken viel zu dick. Das Fleeceshirt wirkt schon sehr billig. Nagut, isses ja auch. Das Unterhemd hätte ich beinahe mal mitgenommen, wenn mir ein Einsatzzweck eingefallen wäre.

Mit den Socken habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich habe kurze Aldisocken der letzten drei Jahre. Bei mir leiern die ganz schnell aus. Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit den letzten Lidl Socken gemacht. Ich habe aber auch über 8 Jahre alte Falke im Schrank und da merkt man dann den Unterschied.


----------



## moxrox (24. Oktober 2012)

Thermo Laufhose 

von Crane 

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_35368.htm


War heute bei Aldi SÃ¼d und hab diese Thermo Laufhosen entdeckt. Die waren heruntergesetzt von 14.99â¬ auf 9.99â¬. Bei dem Preis habe ich gar nicht lange Ã¼berlegt und sie mir gekauft. 

Habe die Hose gerade probiert und die sitzt sehr eng und hat unten im KnÃ¶chelbereich einen Reissverschluss mit Reflektoren eingearbeitet, ist auch Ã¼berwiegend aus dickerem Lycra und hat etwas dickere EinsÃ¤tze fÃ¼r den Oberschenkelbereich sowie bis unterhalb des Knies. Die Verarbeitung passt.

Also fÃ¼rs Joggen aber auch zum biken als Radhose ist die gar nicht so schlecht, ich hab die jetzt mal behalten und ich glaube das ist ein Tipp. Ab unter 10C werde ich sie auch mal zum radfahren probieren, im Moment ist es noch zu warm dafÃ¼r.


         @thema Thermo UnterwÃ¤sche

Ich habe auch die Thermo UnterwÃ¤sche gesehen bei Aldi SÃ¼d (weiss fÃ¼r Damen und schwarz fÃ¼r Herren), war aber skeptisch. Es ist sehr dÃ¼nne Thermo UnterwÃ¤sche, allerdings frag ich mich ob diese auch mit einer Kompression am KÃ¶rper anliegen. Denn gerade hier ist meine Erfahrung, dass eher legere sitzende UnterwÃ¤sche zum frieren einlÃ¤dt wenn man schwitzt. Wie seid ihr hier zufrieden ? GÃ¼nstige KompressionsfunktionswÃ¤sche habe ich auch bei Stadler gesehen von Dynamics, glaube das ist die Eigenmarke. Die sitzen einwandfrei mit Kompression, habe mir vor ein paar Tagen  ein Langarmshirt sowie Netzshirt gekauft um es auszuprobieren, beide Teile jeweils unter 20â¬. War heute 2.5 Std. schneller unterwegs und die WÃ¤sche war sehr feucht, aber keinerlei KÃ¤ltegefÃ¼hl und keine Schweissbildung am KÃ¶rper ausser unter dem Pulsmesser da verbarg sich ein kleiner Bach darunter. Ich besitze auch hÃ¶herwertige FunktionsunterwÃ¤sche, aber fÃ¼r die 2.5 Std heute war die Dynamics UnterwÃ¤sche  optimal.


----------



## DerJoe (26. Oktober 2012)

Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir für Decathlon-Kleidung und Zubehör einen eigenen Thread, wie diesen hier, aufmachen? 
Decathlon-Sachen werden hier immer wieder erwähnt, gehören aber eigentlich nicht hier rein. Sie sind aber nunmal das Bindeglied zwischen den Discounter-Klamotten und den Marken-Sachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krumbeer (26. Oktober 2012)

Also ich bin der Meinung, dass man die Funktionsunterwäsche von ALDI/LIDL nicht mit der Unterwäsche von z.B. Odlo, Craft, Skinfit oder Cocoon vergleichen kann. Da liegen Welten (und leider auch der Preis) dazwischen. Ich habe auch mit den Billigsachen angefangen, bin dann später auf die o.g. Marken umgestiegen. Und man merkt schon, gerade wenn man wie ich viel schwitzt, einen gewaltigen Unterschied. 
Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung. 
Als Einstieg sind die Sachen i.O. Später kann man sich dann ja immer noch hochwertigere Artikel zulegen.
Was ich aber regelmäßig nutze, ist eine langärmeliges Radtrikot von CRANE. Das ist vollkommen i.O. Ich trage aber noch was drunter.


----------



## CrossX (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe jetzt keinen direkten Vergleich zu Markenfunktionsunterwäsche. Wo liegt denn da der große Unterschied? 
Die Lild Unterhemden schaffen es bei mir als mäßigen Schwitzer zumindest ziemlich gut, den Schweiß von der Haut weg zu transportieren, so das mir auch bei längeren anstrengenden Fahrten nicht kalt wird.

Den Tragekomfort finde ich sehr angenehm und viel mehr verlange ich eigentlich nicht von so einem Shirt. Was kann also das Markenteilchen besser?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (26. Oktober 2012)

Das wollte ich auch gerade fragen. Insbesondere als starker Schwitzer ist nämlich kein Unterschied zu merken, weil da auch Markenklamotten an die Grenzen kommen. Genau das ist bei mir der Grund, warum es Lidl genausogut tut. Die sind genausoschnell wieder trocken wie was Teures und halten bei gemäßigter Fahrt genausolange warm wie die Marken (wie eben von CrossX geschildert). Von der Passform sind sie ebenfalls perfekt.


----------



## rocase (26. Oktober 2012)

also ich bin vollkommen überzeugt von den Funktionsunterhemden von Lidl und den Langarmunterhemden von Aldi. Einen Unterschied zu meinen teueren Markenunterhemden kann ich keineswegs feststellen.


----------



## damage0099 (26. Oktober 2012)

Den einzigen Unterschied stelle ich, als starker Schwitzer, fest, daß die Markenklamotten schneller trocknen als die Aldi-/ Lidl-Teile, wenn ich die Jacke ausziehe.
Die Billigteile bleiben länger "naß", die teuren sind ruckzuck trocken.

Mehr Unterschied merke ich nicht. Bin sehr zufrieden damit...


----------



## Heisenberg_10 (29. Oktober 2012)

http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_ab_mittwoch_3110_48_5_1051_16811.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bommel- (5. November 2012)

Ich muss mich rundum fürn Winter neu einkleiden und wollt
fragen ob jemand weiss wann ALDI wieder RadKlamotten im
Programm hat?

Wenns länger dauert,dann würde ich zum Decathlon gehn,sinnvoll,oder?


----------



## Dumens100 (5. November 2012)

die Winterradkllamotenaktion ist leider schon vorbei


----------



## bommel- (5. November 2012)

Pech für mich aber da ich dringend neue Teile brauche werd ich dann ins Decathlon pilgern.


----------



## lorenz4510 (6. November 2012)

hi,

da es ab heute wieder einen buff clone, multifunktionstuch gibt für 5,95, wollt ich fragen ob jemand die beiden schon mal verglichen hat?


----------



## tillibebek (6. November 2012)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> da es ab heute wieder einen buff clone, multifunktionstuch gibt für 5,95, wollt ich fragen ob jemand die beiden schon mal verglichen hat?



wo gibt es das?


----------



## lorenz4510 (6. November 2012)

sorry vergessen bei tchibo, gabs schon paar mal nur gekauft hab ichs bisher noch nie.


----------



## Deleted253406 (6. November 2012)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> da es ab heute wieder einen buff clone, multifunktionstuch gibt für 5,95



Louis haut aktuell H.A.D. ab 7,47 Euro raus


----------



## wallacexiv (10. November 2012)

weiß nicht ob die was taugen, aber bei kick gibt es multifunktionstücher für 1


----------



## mbcupra (11. November 2012)

Also ich habe ein Multifunktionstuch von Polo-Motorrad für 4,95 für den Sommer, das ist ganz ok. Für den Winter habe ich ein Thermo-Buff und das ist unschlagbar. Die anderen sind zwar deutlich günstiger, aber um die Wärme von einem Thermo-Buff zu erreichen müsste man 4 Stück aufsetzen. Dann passt aber der Helm nicht mehr.


----------



## MucPaul (11. November 2012)

bommel- schrieb:


> Ich muss mich rundum fürn Winter neu einkleiden und wollt
> fragen ob jemand weiss wann ALDI wieder RadKlamotten im
> Programm hat?
> 
> Wenns länger dauert,dann würde ich zum Decathlon gehn,sinnvoll,oder?



Ganz aktuell (ab 08.11.2012) gibt's bei Aldi gute Thermo-Unterwäsche. Da habe ich gestern zugeschlagen. Die Teile sind diesmal richtig gut. Voll elastisch und eng anliegend. Fallen ca. 1 Nummer kleiner aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bommel- (11. November 2012)

Danke,muss ich morgen mal schauen.

Im Decathlon hab ich mich letzte Woche bis auf 3-4 Artikel eingedeckt
die letzte Woche nicht da waren und ich diese Woche abholen fahre.

Aber die Thermounterwäsche stand garnicht auf meinem Zettel,hatte ich
vergessen.


----------



## Bruni_FRX_ (11. November 2012)

Also ich würde nicht drauf vertrauen hatte mal Handschuhe von Lidl die waren nach 2 Wochen kapput gerissen^^


----------



## bommel- (11. November 2012)

Handschuhe hab ich ausm Decathlon und die Thermounterwäsche
gibts im ALDI und nicht im LIDL.


----------



## CassandraComplx (13. November 2012)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ganz aktuell (ab 08.11.2012) gibt's bei Aldi gute Thermo-Unterwäsche. Da habe ich gestern zugeschlagen. Die Teile sind diesmal richtig gut. Voll elastisch und eng anliegend. Fallen ca. 1 Nummer kleiner aus.


 
Kann ich so unterschreiben.
Hab ungesehen 2 Unterhemden in "M" gekauft:
- angenehmes Material
- extrem körpernah geschnitten
- Ärmel sind lang genug (bin 185cm), Rumpf dürfte auch gerne 4-5cm länger sein, ist aber kein großes Problem, rutscht auch bei längeren Läufen nicht aus der Tight
- Hals ist für den Winter etwas zu weit
- Feuchtigkeitstransport nach außen sehr gut
- trocknet nach dem Gebrauch eher schlecht, war außen nach 2h noch leicht feucht, mein ebenfalls getragenes Thoni Mara Hoodie war bereits trocken.

trotzdem für <10 eine klare Kaufempfehlung


----------



## MucPaul (13. November 2012)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Kann ich so unterschreiben.
> Hab ungesehen 2 Unterhemden in "M" gekauft:
> - angenehmes Material
> - extrem körpernah geschnitten
> ...



Das mit dem Trocknen habe ich noch nicht probiert, da sie noch neu im Schrank liegen.
Jedoch hatte ich vor einigen Wochen das Konkurrenzangebot vom Lidl begutachet und die Qualität von ALDI ist hier wesentlich besser. Klar, für EUR 9,95 kann man da absolut nichts falsch machen.

Beim Hals nehme ich immer so einen Fluffy-Bib, oder wie das heisst.


----------



## lorenz4510 (19. November 2012)

hab mir heut mal den ski handschuh für 6,90 geholt.

ist halt sehr dick zum schalten usw... wirds bishen happig damit.

der hat massig/grosszügig wärmefutter"primaloft" drin, ich denk mal 200g/m²+, wenn die aussen schicht´"softshell" wirklich winddicht ist, und durch den gut 5mm abstand zwischen iso schicht und softshell, könnten die -30° und mehr drinnen sein.

also danke nochmal für den tipp, von wem auch immer der damals war, ob zum radfahren alzu geeignet muss jeder selber rausfinden, aber kalt kann einem in so nem teil nicht werden denk ich ma.


----------



## TheRace (19. November 2012)

Die aktuellen Aldi Skisocken machen einen sehr guten Eindruck am Fuß.
Habe ich heute gekauft.
Ich glaube, die sind nicht schlechter als meine Gore Alp-X für knappe 16,- ...


----------



## Jagdfalke (20. November 2012)

Die Skisocken von Aldi sind auch super. Ich habe das Modell von 2010 und nehme es in kalten Tagen auch immer zum Fahrradfahren.


----------



## MucPaul (25. November 2012)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> hab mir heut mal den ski handschuh für 6,90 geholt.
> 
> ist halt sehr dick zum schalten usw... wirds bishen happig damit.
> 
> ...



Gern geschehn. 
-30°C kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Aber -27°C haben sie letzten Winter problemlos gemeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peh (27. November 2012)

Ski-Unterwäsche bei Norma, Hemd oder Hose für 9,99:

http://www.norma-online.de/_d_/_ang...-zu-weihnachten_/_detailansicht-121203-62420_

Vor kurzem hatten sie auch Sport-Unterwäsche für 5,99 Euro. Keine Ahnung, ob sich nun der fast doppelte Preis lohnt. Diese 5,99-Euro-Wäsche fiel sehr klein aus. Ich habe mit M begonnen, weil die Discounter-Sachen meist zu groß ausfallen. Gegen L eingetauscht. Schließlich mit XL glücklich geworden


----------



## Wehnhardt (30. November 2012)

Hallo
heute gibt es bei Rossmann Beheizbare Sohlen für 9,99 Euro

Gruß Rene


----------



## mischuer (30. November 2012)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> weiß nicht ob die was taugen, aber bei kick gibt es multifunktionstücher für 1



sind ganz ok, aber Stoffquali ist schon wesentlich schlechter als die von Dealextreme bspweise.


----------



## wallacexiv (30. November 2012)

mischuer schrieb:


> sind ganz ok, aber Stoffquali ist schon wesentlich schlechter als die von Dealextreme bspweise.



ja, ziemlich dünn und rollt sich an den enden zusammen.

welche meinst du von dealextreme?


----------



## mischuer (30. November 2012)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> ja, ziemlich dünn und rollt sich an den enden zusammen.
> 
> welche meinst du von dealextreme?


z.B.:

http://dx.com/p/multifunction-outdoor-sports-bicycle-cycling-seamless-head-scarf-red-black-137288

Multifunction Outdoor Sports Bicycle Cycling Seamless Head Scarf - Red + Black

2,70 Dollar

SKU: 137288


----------



## lorenz4510 (30. November 2012)

mischuer schrieb:


> sind ganz ok, aber Stoffquali ist schon wesentlich schlechter als die von Dealextreme bspweise.


 
die orginal buffs rollen sich auch  wie ne schlange trotz 15.

ausser die buffs wurden in den letzten jahren verbessert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dangerous Dave (30. November 2012)

Wehnhardt schrieb:


> Hallo
> heute gibt es bei Rossmann Beheizbare Sohlen fÃ¼r 9,99 Euro
> 
> GruÃ Rene



Ich hab mir auf den Tipp hin die Sohlen heute geholt und bin gerade ne Stunde bei 0 Â°C damit gefahren. Bei dem Preis kann man damit eigentlich nichts falsch machen. FÃ¼r meinen Geschmack kÃ¶nnten sie zwar gerne noch wÃ¤rmer werden, aber EisfÃ¼Ãe bekommt man damit jedenfalls nicht. Auch die alten Akkus (Ni-MH, 2300 mAh), die ich noch finden konnte, haben zumindest die Stunde gut gehalten. Da dÃ¼rfte also noch mehr drin sein.
Die Verarbeitung ist halbwegs ok, nur die Batterieabdeckung sitzt nicht besonders fest. Des Weiteren halte ich die Befestigung via Klettband (zu lang fÃ¼r mein Bein oberhalb des KnÃ¶chels) eher fÃ¼r suboptimal, da es entweder zu lose sitzt und rumschlackert oder das Blut abklemmt, wenn man es fester zieht. Ne Spange zum Anstecken wÃ¤re da besser gewesen.
Aber alles in allem: Keine kalten FÃ¼Ãe mehr fÃ¼r 9,99 â¬...


----------



## bobons (30. November 2012)

Dangerous Dave schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auf den Tipp hin die Sohlen heute geholt und bin gerade ne Stunde bei 0 °C damit gefahren. Bei dem Preis kann man damit eigentlich nichts falsch machen. Für meinen Geschmack könnten sie zwar gerne noch wärmer werden, aber Eisfüße bekommt man damit jedenfalls nicht. Auch die alten Akkus (Ni-MH, 2300 mAh), die ich noch finden konnte, haben zumindest die Stunde gut gehalten. Da dürfte also noch mehr drin sein.



Was für Schuhe hast Du getragen? Mit Überziehern oder Thermosocken?

Eigentlich könnte man dafür auch eine 18650-Zelle (oder 26650) nehmen - mit einem passenden wasserdichten Gehäuse sollte dann Luft für 2-3 Stunden drin sein, und man muss die Heizung ja nicht immer anlassen.

Übrigens die knielangen Aldi-Socken aus der Ski-Aktion von neulich sind verdammt warm, für um die 4-5 °C schon zuviel für mich.


----------



## Wehnhardt (30. November 2012)

Dangerous Dave schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auf den Tipp hin die Sohlen heute geholt und bin gerade ne Stunde bei 0 Â°C damit gefahren. Bei dem Preis kann man damit eigentlich nichts falsch machen. FÃ¼r meinen Geschmack kÃ¶nnten sie zwar gerne noch wÃ¤rmer werden, aber EisfÃ¼Ãe bekommt man damit jedenfalls nicht. Auch die alten Akkus (Ni-MH, 2300 mAh), die ich noch finden konnte, haben zumindest die Stunde gut gehalten. Da dÃ¼rfte also noch mehr drin sein.
> Die Verarbeitung ist halbwegs ok, nur die Batterieabdeckung sitzt nicht besonders fest. Des Weiteren halte ich die Befestigung via Klettband (zu lang fÃ¼r mein Bein oberhalb des KnÃ¶chels) eher fÃ¼r suboptimal, da es entweder zu lose sitzt und rumschlackert oder das Blut abklemmt, wenn man es fester zieht. Ne Spange zum Anstecken wÃ¤re da besser gewesen.
> Aber alles in allem: Keine kalten FÃ¼Ãe mehr fÃ¼r 9,99 â¬...


 
Jetzt kannst du noch Kytta Balsam wÃ¤rme salbe  fÃ¼r die fÃ¼Ãe nehmen, damit einreiben und du kannst noch 2 stunden bei -10 fahren


----------



## xc_fahrer (1. Dezember 2012)

Hat jemand die Business-Wollsocken von Aldi schon mal ausprobiert? Gibt welche ab kommenden Montag, 2 Paar für 7 Euro.

Ich habe das Problem, daß es in meinen Radschuhen mit dicken Socken reichlich eng wird. Und dann friert man eher, als mit dünnen Sommersocken. Meine Hoffnung wäre, daß normal dicke Wollsocken wärmer sind als die Kunstfasersportsocken.


----------



## guckmalhierher (1. Dezember 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> Was für Schuhe hast Du getragen? Mit Überziehern oder Thermosocken?
> 
> Eigentlich könnte man dafür auch eine 18650-Zelle (oder 26650) nehmen - mit einem passenden wasserdichten Gehäuse sollte dann Luft für 2-3 Stunden drin sein, und man muss die Heizung ja nicht immer anlassen.
> 
> Übrigens die knielangen Aldi-Socken aus der Ski-Aktion von neulich sind verdammt warm, für um die 4-5 °C schon zuviel für mich.



Es kommt auf den Akku an und für den Preis ist es schon in Ordnung.
Ich verwende die "modifizierte" Version von Therm-ic, weil ich die Schuhsohlen den Schuh immer so eng machen. Nur die Heizungselementen heraus trennen und mit der Reparaturkit von Ther-ic wieder zukleben. das Teil ist sehr dünn und sind beim tTragen nicht zu merken. 
Die Akkus halten bei mitteler Stufe ca. 2-3 Stunden, bei -5 Grad. Es gibt einen anderen Hersteller, bei den kann man die Heizung per Schalter ein und ausstellen.







Ende OffTopic


----------



## Elkoburner (1. Dezember 2012)

guckmalhierher schrieb:


> Es kommt auf den Akku an und für den Preis ist es schon in Ordnung.
> Ich verwende die "modifizierte" Version von Therm-ic, weil ich die Schuhsohlen den Schuh immer so eng machen. Nur die Heizungselementen heraus trennen und mit der Reparaturkit von Ther-ic wieder zukleben. das Teil ist sehr dünn und sind beim tTragen nicht zu merken.
> Die Akkus halten bei mitteler Stufe ca. 2-3 Stunden, bei -5 Grad. Es gibt einen anderen Hersteller, bei den kann man die Heizung per Schalter ein und ausstellen.
> 
> ...



das reicht ja nicht mal um die Eier zu wärmen. wie soll dasn Ding meine Füße (größe 44) warm halten?


----------



## Dangerous Dave (1. Dezember 2012)

@bobons: Normale (nicht-winter) Schuhe von Diadora mit billigen Softshell-Überschuhen von Aldi und normalen Bike-Socken.
 @Wehnhardt: Was Ähnliches hab ich mal getestet, aber eigentlich halte ich sowas nicht für sinnvoll, da die eingeriebene Partie nur virtuell erwärmt wird. In Wirklichkeit führt die gesteigerte Durchblutung nahe unter der Hautoberfläche dazu, dass das Blut noch schneller abkühlt. Ist also keine echte Alternative zu Isolation oder externer Wärme...


----------



## traffer (1. Dezember 2012)

ich muss dazu auch ma meinen senf geben: hab noch nie was verschwenderisches und umweltfeindlicheres gesehn, als diese akkufusswärmer.
selbst bei -15°C haben, bei mir jedenfalls, 2 paar socke ausgereicht: ein paar dünne sneakersocken und drüber n paar dicke skisocken. passt auch noch in den schuh und ist warm, und zwar länger als 4h und ohne aufladen.

sorry für offtopic, aber kauft nich diesen scheiss, zieht euch einfach warm an.


----------



## ltdrace (1. Dezember 2012)

Am Donnerstag gibts bei Aldi Softshell Ski Jacken und Hosen:

http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_softshell_ski_jacke_48_5_1071_17382.html

http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_softshell_ski_hose_48_5_1071_17348.html


----------



## guckmalhierher (1. Dezember 2012)

Elkoburner schrieb:


> das reicht ja nicht mal um die Eier zu wärmen. wie soll dasn Ding meine Füße (größe 44) warm halten?



Schon was ausprobiert ? 
Deine Eier werden dabei schön durchgebraten, mir reicht meistens die mittlere Stufe  (und gibt nicht so an, soooo groß sind deine Eier nicht .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harvester (1. Dezember 2012)

ltdrace schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag gibts bei Aldi Softshell Ski Jacken und Hosen:
> 
> http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_softshell_ski_jacke_48_5_1071_17382.html
> 
> http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_softshell_ski_hose_48_5_1071_17348.html




Penny hat im mom auch welche


----------



## Wehnhardt (1. Dezember 2012)

traffer schrieb:


> ich muss dazu auch ma meinen senf geben: hab noch nie was verschwenderisches und umweltfeindlicheres gesehn, als diese akkufusswärmer.
> selbst bei -15°C haben, bei mir jedenfalls, 2 paar socke ausgereicht: ein paar dünne sneakersocken und drüber n paar dicke skisocken. passt auch noch in den schuh und ist warm, und zwar länger als 4h und ohne aufladen.
> 
> sorry für offtopic, aber kauft nich diesen scheiss, zieht euch einfach warm an.


 

ich gebe dir zu 100 % recht .


----------



## Maas89 (2. Dezember 2012)

Also ich hab mir das letzte mal die Softshell fürs Biken geholt und kann euch echt nur davon abraten. Die Jacke macht eigentlich alles genau anderst herum als auf der Verpackung steht, es zieht rein ohne Ende und schwitzen tut man auch wie ein Affe in der Sahara. Es wird nichts nach außen transportiert. Ich hab mir jetzt vor einer Woche eine Softshell von Gore Bike Wear geholt. Die kostet zwar 190 aber die ist jeden Cent wert.


----------



## bobons (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe inzwischen einen einfachen "Test" für den Feuchtigkeitstransport: Die Klamotten, die in der Praxis die Feuchtigkeit gut abführen, fühlen sich auch direkt nach dem Waschen auf der Innenseite trocken an. Meine 2009er Aldi-Softshell fühlt sich nass an - das ist sie auch nach 1 Stunde Fahrt. Meine neu erworbene Arcteryx-Softshell fühlt sich innen trocken und warm an, auf der Aussenseite ist sie dafür klatschnass. Mal schauen wie sie sich nächste Woche in der Praxis schlägt.
Ski-Jacken sind zum radeln wegen der Fütterung meistens nicht empfehlenswert, zumindest nicht wenn man sportlich unterwegs ist. Zum 10-15 km Pendeln reichen sie aber gut aus, auch bei -10 °C.


----------



## Promontorium (2. Dezember 2012)

Kann ich unterschreiben, hab' diese Erfahrung auch gemacht!


----------



## damage0099 (3. Dezember 2012)

Wehnhardt schrieb:


> *Zitat von traffer*
> 
> ich muss dazu auch ma meinen senf geben: hab noch nie was verschwenderisches und umweltfeindlicheres gesehn, als diese akkufusswärmer.
> selbst bei -15°C haben, bei mir jedenfalls, 2 paar socke ausgereicht: ein paar dünne sneakersocken und drüber n paar dicke skisocken. passt auch noch in den schuh und ist warm, und zwar länger als 4h und ohne aufladen.
> ...


----------



## Dangerous Dave (3. Dezember 2012)

@damage0099: Mir geht es genauso. Bei mir helfen Skisocken und Iso-Sohlen auch nicht dauerhaft, irgendwann kommt die Kälte immer durch.
 @traffer: Es freut mich, dass es bei dir hilft und dass du in einer heilen Welt lebst, in der beheizte Sohlen das Umweltfeindlichste sind, was du gesehen hast.


----------



## mischuer (3. Dezember 2012)

hilfreich bei den Posts wäre auch immer zu schreiben ob man mit oder ohne Cleats fährt. Die Ursprungsbratbecklösung funktioniert auch bei mir erstaunlich gut. Mit Schalter sollten selbst mit den kleinen (800er) Akkus 1,5 Std. drin sein. 18650er bastel ich noch.


----------



## damage0099 (3. Dezember 2012)

bei mir:

- mit Cleats
- ohne Cleats
- ohne Cleats und unten alles zugeklebt mit Mantel-Stückchen 

Deswegen damals extra Flatpedale gekauft.

Auch alle möglichen Folien unterlegt etc....nichts, was annähernd an die Schuh-Heizung rankommt...leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (3. Dezember 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> bei mir:
> 
> - mit Cleats
> - ohne Cleats
> ...


 
http://www.heatpack.de/HeatPaxx-Fusswaermer-Zehenwaermer-1-Paar?gclid=CLPksp2g_rMCFYxa3god6hoAlQ

Taugt


----------



## guckmalhierher (3. Dezember 2012)

Ohne die Akku-Fusswärmer kann ich genau so gut zu Hause bleiben. Bei -Graden frieren meine Füsse binnen 30 Minuten zu totz 2 Paar Socken usw...


----------



## lorenz4510 (3. Dezember 2012)

naja ich bin eher bergmensch und altmodisch, ich leg mir ne wollfilz einlage in den schuh und mir ist das warm genug.

und die brauchen keinen strom.


----------



## Mzungu (3. Dezember 2012)

mal was anderes - kalte Füße bekommt man manchmal in den griff, wenn man die Schuhe nicht all zu eng schnürt. Hintergrund ist der, dass man mit fest geschnürten Schuhen die Blutgefäße auf dem Fußrücken abdrückt und so die Mikrozirkulation der Füße stört. Und was passiert bei mangelnder Durchblutung - es wird kalt.

Sicherlich hilft das nicht gegen kalte Füße bei -10 Grad, aber dem ein oder andern kann man so vielleicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## flametop (4. Dezember 2012)

wie wärs mit guten "wanderschuhen"?
wasserdicht, atmungsaktiv, stabil und warm.


----------



## CrossX (4. Dezember 2012)

flametop schrieb:


> wie wärs mit guten "wanderschuhen"?
> wasserdicht, atmungsaktiv, stabil und warm.



Die Idee ist ansich gut, aber meist sind die Sohlen dafür echt ungeeignet. Bei Pedalen mit scharfen Pins kann man der Sohle quasi bei der Abnutzung zusehen. Wenns ein teures Paar Schuhe ist, wird das ein teurer Spass. 

Ich hab mir die Heizeinlagen von Rossmann geholt und werde die ausprobieren. Für das Geld kann man nix falsch machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (4. Dezember 2012)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> http://www.heatpack.de/HeatPaxx-Fusswaermer-Zehenwaermer-1-Paar?gclid=CLPksp2g_rMCFYxa3god6hoAlQ
> 
> Taugt



Danke für die Info 



CrossX schrieb:


> Die Idee ist ansich gut, aber meist sind die Sohlen dafür echt ungeeignet. Bei Pedalen mit scharfen Pins kann man der Sohle quasi bei der Abnutzung zusehen. Wenns ein teures Paar Schuhe ist, wird das ein teurer Spass.



Ausprobiert.
Füße wurde ebenfalls kalt, zudem ist die Sohle in Mitleidenschaft geraten, Pins hatte ich reingedreht.
Matsch blieb sehr dran hängen, somit wurde es rundum kalt und naß.
Überschuh paßte nicht drüber.
Keinen extra größeren gekauft....

bischen viel OT hier, dennoch danke


----------



## CrossX (4. Dezember 2012)

Also die Heizsohlen werden mal so gar nicht warm. Man fühlt es eigentlich gar nicht. Werde morgen mal eine Testfahrt machen, um zu sehen ob die erzeugte Wärme wenigstens reicht, um die Kälte der Cleats  abzufangen. Damit ware ja schon das größte Problem im Winter beseitigt. 

Ansonsten gehen sie zurück, sofern das bei Rossmann überhaupt geht.


----------



## flametop (5. Dezember 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Die Idee ist ansich gut, aber meist sind die Sohlen dafür echt ungeeignet. Bei Pedalen mit scharfen Pins kann man der Sohle quasi bei der Abnutzung zusehen. Wenns ein teures Paar Schuhe ist, wird das ein teurer Spass.
> 
> Ich hab mir die Heizeinlagen von Rossmann geholt und werde die ausprobieren. Für das Geld kann man nix falsch machen.



mit vibram sohlen funktioniert das ganz gut.


----------



## mäxx__ (5. Dezember 2012)

Laut Prospekt soll es bei ALDI SÜD ab Donnerstag, 6.12 (also morgen!!) MERINO unterwäsche geben.

Auf der Hompage ist die aber nicht aufgeführt?

Nochmals zu den Füssen:Fahre im 12 Jahr nonstop mit dem Radl zur Arbeit, auch im Winter.

Meine Kombination:Flatpedale + Bergschuhe mit Vibramsohle + Bergsocken (+manchmal noch dünne Socken drunter)


----------



## KarlTheodor (5. Dezember 2012)

mäxx schrieb:


> Laut Prospekt soll es bei ALDI SÜD ab Donnerstag, 6.12 (also morgen!!) MERINO unterwäsche geben.
> 
> Auf der Hompage ist die aber nicht aufgeführt?


bei aldi-nord gibt es ab morgen die hier:
http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_merino_unterwaesche_48_5_1071_17349.html


----------



## CrossX (5. Dezember 2012)

Also unter 0 Grad habe ich kalte Füße, da könnte ich 5 paar Socken anziehen. Da scheint wirklich jeder Mensch anders zu sein


----------



## bobons (5. Dezember 2012)

@CrossX: Hast Du die Rossmann-Heizsohlen mit Akkus oder Batterien getestet? Ich habe festgestellt, dass sie mit frischen Batterien recht warm werden, mit Akkus tut sich fast nichts. Stromaufnahme liegt bei 0,3 A mit frisch geladenenen Akkus, Batterie-Stromaufnahme habe ich nicht gemessen. 

Vielleicht sollten wir die Diskussion ins Elektronikforum, Thema Heizsohlen verschieben. Ich könnte mir auch einen Mod mit einem DC-DC Stepup-Wandler vorstellen.


----------



## Raumfahrer (5. Dezember 2012)

KarlTheodor schrieb:


> bei aldi-nord gibt es ab morgen die hier:
> http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_merino_unterwaesche_48_5_1071_17349.html


Danke für den Tip.
Mal schauen, wie die sich tragen...


----------



## moxrox (5. Dezember 2012)

editiert


----------



## Dangerous Dave (5. Dezember 2012)

bobons schrieb:


> @CrossX: Hast Du die Rossmann-Heizsohlen mit Akkus oder Batterien getestet? Ich habe festgestellt, dass sie mit frischen Batterien recht warm werden, mit Akkus tut sich fast nichts. Stromaufnahme liegt bei 0,3 A mit frisch geladenenen Akkus, Batterie-Stromaufnahme habe ich nicht gemessen.



Geht vielleicht mit Eneloops auch besser. Das wird mir persönlich dann aber zu teuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dangerous Dave (11. Dezember 2012)

Letzten Donnerstag hab ich mir die Handschuhe von Aldi geholt. Nach ein paar Fahrten (u.a. heute bei -3 Â°C) kann ich sie durchaus empfehlen. Die HÃ¤nde bleiben trocken und warm, der kalte Fahrtwind bleibt drauÃen, wobei ich schneebedingt allerdings auch etwas langsamer voran gekommen bin. Wem sie also noch Ã¼ber den Weg laufen, kann fÃ¼r 6â¬ nicht viel falsch machen...


----------



## damage0099 (12. Dezember 2012)

Neulich kam hier ein Post Ã¼ber Handschuhe fÃ¼r 4,99â¬ (weiÃ nicht mehr, Aldi oder Lidl), jedenfalls kaufte ich diese damals auch (schon ein paar Wochen her), und dieser User berichtete, daÃ -20Â° kein Problem wÃ¤ren.....ok, geglaubt habe ich das nicht so richtig.

Heute morgen dann bei Ã¶rtlich -22Â° um 0500 zur Arbeit geradelt, und ich muÃ sagen: Keine Probleme, obwohl ich an den Fingern eigentlich verfroren bin.
Kann diese nur empfehlen (Farbe = hÃ¤Ãliches schwarz / grÃ¼n).
HÃ¤tte ich nur gleich 2 Paar gekauft....


----------



## Zischerl1971 (12. Dezember 2012)

Ab morgen gibt es Merino-Unterwäsche bei Aldi-Süd für knapp über 20 EUR - lange Hose, kurzärmliges Hemd, schwarz

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wallacexiv (12. Dezember 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Neulich kam hier ein Post über Handschuhe für 4,99 (weiß nicht mehr, Aldi oder Lidl), jedenfalls kaufte ich diese damals auch (schon ein paar Wochen her), und dieser User berichtete, daß -20° kein Problem wären.....ok, geglaubt habe ich das nicht so richtig.
> 
> Heute morgen dann bei örtlich -22° um 0500 zur Arbeit geradelt, und ich muß sagen: Keine Probleme, obwohl ich an den Fingern eigentlich verfroren bin.
> Kann diese nur empfehlen (Farbe = häßliches schwarz / grün).
> Hätte ich nur gleich 2 Paar gekauft....



Welche waren das? Gibts die noch? Danke.


----------



## damage0099 (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß leider nicht mehr, wo ich sie gekauft habe, glaube aber nicht, daß sie noch irgendwo zu kriegen sind.

Sind relativ dicke Fingerhandschuhe, schwarz - giftgrün.


----------



## Raumfahrer (12. Dezember 2012)

> Ab morgen gibt es Merino-Unterwäsche bei Aldi-Süd für knapp über 20 EUR - lange Hose, kurzärmliges Hemd, schwarz


Die Merino-UW, die es vorige Woche bei Aldi-Nord gab, erfüllt ihren Zweck vollkommen und trägt sich auch gut. 
Die Menge/Auswahl an verfügbaren Größen war aber sehr gering, bin zum Glück rechtzeitig da gewesen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (12. Dezember 2012)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Welche waren das? Gibts die noch? Danke.


 
sind glaub ich die teile von aldi die jemand bei -30° auch schon benutzt hat ohne zu frieren, hab sie zumindest auch geholt vor paar wochen.


----------



## dhflow (17. Dezember 2012)

Ab Donnerstag gibts dann auch bei Aldi Süd wieder Heizsohlen für 40 Euro:
http://aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/58_36938.htm 
(Mit Akkupack)


----------



## freak.joe (19. Dezember 2012)

dhflow schrieb:


> Ab Donnerstag gibts dann auch bei Aldi Süd wieder Heizsohlen für 40 Euro:
> http://aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/58_36938.htm
> (Mit Akkupack)



 Kann jemand von seinen Erfahrungen mit diesen beheizbaren Einlegesohlen berichten?
Vor allem 1. bringen die was und 2. ist die Befestigung der Akkus praktikabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guckmalhierher (19. Dezember 2012)

freak.joe schrieb:


> Kann jemand von seinen Erfahrungen mit diesen beheizbaren Einlegesohlen berichten?
> Vor allem 1. bringen die was und 2. ist die Befestigung der Akkus praktikabel?



Befestigung konnte so aussehen (wenn die Kabel lang genug wäre bei hoher Schuhschaft). 
Was nerven konnte ist die Sohle, da brauchst du Schuhe mit 1-2 Nr. grösser. Von der Heizlesitung kann ich nicht viel sagen, meine sind von THERM-IC


----------



## dhflow (20. Dezember 2012)

freak.joe schrieb:


> Kann jemand von seinen Erfahrungen mit diesen beheizbaren Einlegesohlen berichten?
> Vor allem 1. bringen die was und 2. ist die Befestigung der Akkus praktikabel?



Ich hatte mal vergleichbare von Tchibo und aktuell von Lidl.

1. Ja, bringt ganz klar was. Wenn du sie in die Hand nimmst, wirst du keinen Hitzeschock spüren. Nur ganz leichte Wärme. Aber für leichten Fusschweiss statt Frost reichts 
2. Ich mach sie immer an den Überschuhen fest. Da ist das stressfrei. Ohne Überschuhe bin ich sie noch nicht gefahren, weil ich mir immer gedacht habe, das wäre unangenehm.


----------



## Air-Wastl (14. Januar 2013)

ltdrace schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag gibts bei Aldi Softshell Ski Jacken und Hosen:
> 
> http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_softshell_ski_jacke_48_5_1071_17382.html
> 
> http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_softshell_ski_hose_48_5_1071_17348.html



Hatte mir eine von den Jacken gekauft und die Gestern bei -4°C
angezogen. Drunter trug ich noch ein kkurzarm Held und ein langarm
Termohemd, beide eng Anliegend. Ich hatte nach zwei Stunden 
kurbeln ein totalen Feutigkeitsstau. Ich hatte schon zu beginn die 
Brusttasche und die Seitentaschen geöffnet aber als ich zu Hause an kam
was jede Schicht + Haut total durchnässt. Als entweder muss es 
für die Kombi die ich an hatte kälter sein oder eine Schicht weg lassen?!
Oder die Jacke ist Radsport untauglich.

MFG Wastl


----------



## bobons (14. Januar 2013)

Hast Du denn gefroren? Und ist Dein Thermounterhemd überhaupt fähig, Feuchtigkeit weg von der Haut zu bewegen? Nicht alles, wo "Funktions..." draufsteht, taugt auch etwas.
Ich würde tippen, dass die Jacke keine Feuchtigkeit über längere Belastungsphasen abtransportieren kann.
Skifahrer können ja nichts.


----------



## Air-Wastl (14. Januar 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Hast Du denn gefroren? Und ist Dein Thermounterhemd überhaupt fähig, Feuchtigkeit weg von der Haut zu bewegen? Nicht alles, wo "Funktions..." draufsteht, taugt auch etwas.
> Ich würde tippen, dass die Jacke keine Feuchtigkeit über längere Belastungsphasen abtransportieren kann.
> Skifahrer können ja nichts.



Ja beide Unterhemden sind für den Abtransport von Feuchtig ausgelegt.
Aber ich denke das die Jacke es nicht durch lässt und das es sich dann
gestaut hat bis alles nass war. Gefrohren hab ich erst als wir kurz vor
Ende einen kleinen Stopp gemacht haben, dann aber bis ich zu Hause
war. Waren ca 10 min frösteln.

MFG Wastl


----------



## cocaine78 (14. Januar 2013)

Also, ich hab mir auf Empfehlung hier im Fred die Handschuhe ausm Aldi für 6,90 gekauft...die Verarbeitung, Hmmm geht so, Wärmerückhalt bei 0° Grad war ok, aber ich hab feuchte Hände gehabt nach 1h biken...allles in alllem tun sie aber was sie sollen; warm halten. Für das Geld macht man nix kaputt. Die VAUDE Jacke die ich anhatte mit Langarmfunktionsshirt(warm) drunter...das war fast zuviel des guten, die Jacke kann richtig was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobons (14. Januar 2013)

Hat die Ski-Jacke innen ein Futter? Das saugt sich wahrscheinlich voll. Weg damit.
Probiere doch mal nur eine mit Thermo-Shirt und Langarmtrikot darunter.


----------



## Air-Wastl (14. Januar 2013)

Muss ich mir angucken was in der Jacke verbaut worden ist. Aber ich denke ohne
Nähte los zu nehmen wird man da wohl nichts raus nehmen können. Was mir eigentlich
fehlt ist nur eine Günstige winddichte Jacke. Rest kann man ja eigentlich über Zwibelprinzip machen. 
Es bleibt ja kalt dann kann ich noch was testen.

MFG Wastl


----------



## bobons (14. Januar 2013)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> Muss ich mir angucken was in der Jacke verbaut worden ist. Aber ich denke ohne
> Nähte los zu nehmen wird man da wohl nichts raus nehmen können. Was mir eigentlich
> fehlt ist nur eine Günstige winddichte Jacke. Rest kann man ja eigentlich über Zwibelprinzip machen.
> Es bleibt ja kalt dann kann ich noch was testen.
> ...



Sorry, meinte eigentlich: "Weg mit der Jacke!", weil sie nicht zum starken Schwitzen geeignet zu sein scheint.


----------



## Stoked64 (14. Januar 2013)

ah okay..


----------



## moxrox (16. Januar 2013)

freak.joe schrieb:


> Kann jemand von seinen Erfahrungen mit diesen beheizbaren Einlegesohlen berichten?
> Vor allem 1. bringen die was und 2. ist die Befestigung der Akkus praktikabel?



Habe diese Einlegesohlen selber im Dezember gekauft und erst vor kurzem im Januar das erste Mal probiert bei Temperaturen von ca. -2C bis 0C und knapp 4 Stunden.

Genutzt habe ich die niedrigste Stufe das ist wirklich wenig Heizleistung reicht aber aus. Keinerlei Kältegefühl im vorderen Ballen/Zehenbereich das durchaus bei längerer Fahrt vorkommt. Scheint kein Fehlkauf zu sein und bin positiv überrascht. 

Ich selber nutze MTB Sommerschuhe aus Leder und Überschuhe, ich denke dass teilweise das Kältegefühl nach längerer Zeit vom Schwitzen kommt. Obwohl ich nach der mehrstündigen Ausfahrt ebenso feuchte Socken gehabt habe, verhinderte hier die beheizbare Einlegesohle das Kältegefühl.

Wenn ihr bei Ausfahrten trotz Überschuhe oder Winterschuhe nach längerer Zeit friert, beobachtet mal ob eure Socken feucht sind oder ihr womöglich stark schwitzt.


----------



## kerosin (5. März 2013)

bei Lidl wird wieder was geben:
http://www.lidl.de/de/Qualitaet-die-beeindruckt-ab-11-03#head1


----------



## Zementsack (5. März 2013)

kerosin schrieb:


> bei Lidl wird wieder was geben:



Hab ich auch schon gesehen. Kennt jemand die Schuhe?

Nebenbei: Schön, dass es die auch in einer Männergröße gibt.   Bei Laufschuhen machen Lidl & Aldi oft bei 45 Schluss, was für mich immer eine Idee zu klein ist.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Budderbrezn (5. März 2013)

Zementsack schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon gesehen. Kennt jemand die Schuhe?
> 
> Nebenbei: Schön, dass es die auch in einer Männergröße gibt.   Bei Laufschuhen machen Lidl & Aldi oft bei 45 Schluss, was für mich immer eine Idee zu klein ist.
> 
> ...




Welche Schuhe?


----------



## 4mate (5. März 2013)

Klick Donnerstag 7.3


----------



## Zementsack (5. März 2013)

Budderbrezn schrieb:


> Welche Schuhe?



Diese
http://www.lidl.de/de/Qualitaet-die-beeindruckt-ab-11-03-/Herren-Fahrradschuhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (5. März 2013)

!"Dieses Produkt ist in Ihrer Region nicht verfügbar"!


----------



## Budderbrezn (5. März 2013)

Zementsack schrieb:


> Diese
> http://www.lidl.de/de/Qualitaet-die-beeindruckt-ab-11-03-/Herren-Fahrradschuhe



Ah, danke. Leider bei mir nicht verfügbar


----------



## keF (5. März 2013)

Wunderbar. Werde mir auch wieder einige Sachen sichern.

Empfehlen kann ich die Fahrradunterwäsche-Hosen. Super Sitz und gute Polsterung. 

Die Fahrrad-Unterwäsche Tops sind auch bestens! Enger Sitz und super Funktion! Ich benutze diese bei körperlicher Arbeit im Betrieb, im Fitnesstudio und natürlich beim biken. Könnte also noch ein Paar davon gebrauchen


----------



## moxrox (5. März 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> Habe diese Einlegesohlen selber im Dezember gekauft und erst vor kurzem im Januar das erste Mal probiert bei Temperaturen von ca. -2C bis 0C und knapp 4 Stunden.
> 
> Genutzt habe ich die niedrigste Stufe das ist wirklich wenig Heizleistung reicht aber aus. Keinerlei Kältegefühl im vorderen Ballen/Zehenbereich das durchaus bei längerer Fahrt vorkommt. Scheint kein Fehlkauf zu sein und bin positiv überrascht.
> 
> ...



Die beheizbaren Einlegesohlen von ALDI habe ich seit Dezember oft genutzt, die tiefsten Temperaturen waren ca. -5 C und öfters Fahrten mit bis zu 3,5 Stunden.

Die Investition hat sich auf jeden Fall rentiert somit hatte ich mit Sommerradschuhen + Überschuhen und diesen Einlegesohlen keine Eiszapfen als Füsse nach mehreren Stunden. 

Wollte nur noch einmal rückblickend meine Erfahrungen mit den beheizbaren Einlegesohlen über mehrere Monate schildern.

Soo looong 


Danke für den Hinweis mit Lidl, werde mir auch einmal die ärmellosen Unterhemden ansehen.


----------



## Micha-L (5. März 2013)

Zementsack schrieb:


> Diese
> http://www.lidl.de/de/Qualitaet-die-beeindruckt-ab-11-03-/Herren-Fahrradschuhe



Ich hatte mir das Vorgängermodell mal gekauft. Die Metallschlaufen für die Klettverschlüsse sind ziemlich weich und verbiegen schnell. Sonst sehr gut.


----------



## Zementsack (6. März 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir das Vorgängermodell mal gekauft. Die Metallschlaufen für die Klettverschlüsse sind ziemlich weich und verbiegen schnell. Sonst sehr gut.



Aha. Danke. Ich habe mittlerweile mindestens 6 Jahre alte Radschuhe von Lidl. Da ging letztes oder vorletztes Jahr das angenähte Ende von einem Klettverschluss ab. Lies sich leider nur durch Ankleben reparieren und wird nicht ewig halten (nicht die Naht ging auf, sondern die "Lasche" riss). Deshalb bin ich froh über das neue Lidl-Angebot.

Meine alten Lidl-Schuhe sind schön bequem, mit Cleats fahre ich sie bei den meisten Trainingseinheiten. Das sieht man ihnen inzwischen natürlich auch an. Für MTB-Marathons habe ich noch ein paar sportlichere von Spz.


----------



## sJany (6. März 2013)

Wenn Lidl den Frühling ausruft schließt Aldi sich natürlich gleich an: ab dem 11.03. gibt es Funktionskleidung für Läufer. Dann dürfte es auch bald wieder Radklamotten geben...


----------



## NiBi8519 (6. März 2013)

Hi,

also ich bin nicht so ganz zufrieden mit Lidl und co.
Hab mir mal vor ewigkeiten eine Radhose gekauft, das Polster war nicht grade der Hit und mir tat alles weh.

Dann hab ich mir eine Short gekauft zum drüberziehen (über die Bikehose) und die ist nach 5x fahren am Ar*** gerissen 

Naja die Funktionswäsche werde ich trotzdem mal testen- bei den Preisen ist es fast egal 

Was haltet Ihr von dem Werkzeugkoffer? Könnte schon so ein Köfferchen gebrauchen mit diversen praktischen dingen,. Immerhin kann man das gröbste ja schon dann selbst am Bike verrichten.

Bin dankbar über jede Meinung


----------



## sJany (6. März 2013)

Bei Werkzeug schaffe ich es inzwischen, Billigangeboten zu widerstehen. Lieber nur das kaufen was man wirklich gerade braucht, dafür aber in guter Qualität. Dann muss man sich auch nicht mehr über verwatzte Schrauben o. ä.  ärgern. Es sei denn, die Schrauben waren auch vom Discounter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. März 2013)

Beim Werkzeugkoffer ist eher die Frage: An welchen Bikes willst Du schrauben? Ich persönlich schraube nur an classicern oder Youngtimern rum und da ist der Koffer genial. Ich hab ihn schon seit paar Jahren genau in der Form im Einsatz und was braucht man denn davon? Die Kettenpeitsche, den Kassetteneinsatz zum Wechseln von Kassetten. 
Dann gehts schon los: Der Tretlagerschlüssel ist für alte 4-kant oder Octalink Lager, ein HollowtecII Werkzeug ist z.B. nicht dabei für neuere Räder. Ebenso musst Du überlegen, wie oft Du einen Schlüssel für die Kontermutter eines Schaftsteuersatzes brauchst Der Pedalschlüssel ist dafür über jeden Zweifel erhaben.
Genauso wie der Kurbelabzieher nur für alte 4-Kant-Kurbeln funktioniert. Für Octalink ist er zu klein und verschwindet im Lager....
Wer aber nur diese 5 Teile braucht (und die sind dauerhaltbar!!!) hat das Geld schon gut investiert.
Auch den komischen Hakenschlüssel brauch ich nur, um ein altes 950ger XTR-Lager zu montieren/demontieren. Wer fährt sowas noch? Aber dazu taugt das Ding!! (Liegt auf dem Foto neben dem Koffer)
Den Rest des Koffers hab ich noch nie genutzt, wobei ich den Inbussatz in meinem Rucksack mitführe...besser als kein Werkzeug dabeizuhaben

Die Reifenheber brechen natürlich sofort ab und beim Kettennieter muss man schon genau schauen, wie man ihn verwendet, sonst hat man den auch schnell zerstört...

Aber von mir: Klare Empfehlung für alte Fahrräder!


----------



## NiBi8519 (6. März 2013)

Hi,

danke für diese ausführliche Antwort :thumbup:
Tja was braucht Frau-gute Frage  
Was ich so dachte war die Kettenpeitsche, Imbus, Reifenheber, Kassette vlt. Haben ein HT 2 verbaut also fällt das schon weg. 
Werde mir die Teile wohl einzeln kaufen...

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## twelvepack (6. März 2013)

Zementsack schrieb:


> Aha. Danke. Ich habe mittlerweile mindestens 6 Jahre alte Radschuhe von Lidl. Da ging letztes oder vorletztes Jahr das angenähte Ende von einem Klettverschluss ab. Lies sich leider nur durch Ankleben reparieren und wird nicht ewig halten (nicht die Naht ging auf, sondern die "Lasche" riss). Deshalb bin ich froh über das neue Lidl-Angebot.
> 
> Meine alten Lidl-Schuhe sind schön bequem, mit Cleats fahre ich sie bei den meisten Trainingseinheiten. Das sieht man ihnen inzwischen natürlich auch an. Für MTB-Marathons habe ich noch ein paar sportlichere von Spz.



Mit den Schuhen habe ich keine gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Insgesamt 3 Paar gehabt - Lebensdauer im Schnitt etwa 1 Jahr (recht unterschiedlich verteilt): einmal Sohle durchgebrochen, Klammer verbogen / bzw abgerissen, und irgendwas war noch. Bei den späteren Modellen fehlte oben eine Schlaufe, die eigentlich sinnvoll gewesen wäre. Sohle war bei den letzteren Paaren so weich, dass ich selbst im Alltagsbetrieb nicht gerne damit gefahren bin. Ich würde das im Laden mal checken!
Besser mal im Angebot ein paar einfache Shimano-Tourenschuhe, oder was es sonst so gibt für 40-50 Euro abgreifen, das ist mM für Alltagseinsatz die bessere Variante.
Die halbhohen Schuhe für Cleats, die es auch mal bei Lidl gab, sind merkwürdigerweise gut und halten bei mir seit Jahren.

Die Helme für 10 Euro (falls es noch diesselben sind) sind auch nicht so dolle. Die Befestigung des Plastikbandes im hinteren Verstellmechanismus ist nicht zuverlässig (musste ich kleben - testet das mal im Laden durch Ziehen am Band!); Plastkbänder gehen kaputt, der Verstellmechanismus geht kaputt. Lebensdauer im Schnitt bei Alltagseinsatz inklusive Basteln und Funktionseinschränkungen beim Verstellen etwa 1 Jahr.

Bessere Erfahrungen habe ich mit dem Helm im Onlineshop gemacht
http://www.lidl.de/de/Fahrrad-Helme/CRIVIT-Profi-Fahrradhelm, den gab es zwischendurch mal für 18 Euro, das ist er mM wert.

Die Unterwäsche wie bereits erwähnt wirklich gut.


----------



## moxrox (6. März 2013)

sJany schrieb:


> Wenn Lidl den Frühling ausruft schließt Aldi sich natürlich gleich an: ab dem 11.03. gibt es Funktionskleidung für Läufer. Dann dürfte es auch bald wieder Radklamotten geben...



Du, ich habe mir bei Aldi ebenso noch im glaube Nov. eine Thermo Hose gekauft die eigentlich für Läufer bestimmt ist. Die habe ich sehr oft getragen und für das Geld und die Qualität, war die Hose geschenkt. Habe sie sogar damals noch mit Rabatt gekauft für knapp 10 Euro . Wirklich überraschend, war erst skeptisch und wollte mir eigentlich eine Radsport Thermo Hose um die 100 Euro kaufen. 

Bin super zufrieden gewesen über den Winter mit dem MTB bei Minustemperaturen, hab sie auch manchmal zum Laufen angehabt und die Passform ist bei mir prima. Also das war echt ein Schnäppchen.

http://www.discounto.de/Angebot/CRANE-Thermo-Laufhose-340906/#.UTehlxxjZy0


----------



## sJany (7. März 2013)

Ich trage auch eine Laufhose über der gepolsterten Short. Allerdings von Nike und viele Jahre alt. Trotzdem immer noch viel billiger als eine lange Radhose. Ich hatte auch mal eine lange Laufhose von Aldi, die aber nicht so gut gesessen hat. Ist aber auch schon einige Jahre her.


----------



## mi2 (8. März 2013)

Jetzt mal ne frage zur "Regenjacke".Gab es da schonmal was von lidl und kann jemand was dazu sagen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die für 13 euro dicht ist.

http://www.lidl.de/de/Qualitaet-die-beeindruckt-ab-11-03-/CRIVIT-Herren-Fahrrad-Regenjacke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted253406 (8. März 2013)

keF schrieb:


> Empfehlen kann ich die Fahrradunterwäsche-Hosen. Super Sitz und gute Polsterung.
> 
> Die Fahrrad-Unterwäsche Tops sind auch bestens! Enger Sitz und super Funktion! Ich benutze diese bei körperlicher Arbeit im Betrieb, im Fitnesstudio und natürlich beim biken. Könnte also noch ein Paar davon gebrauchen



Wie fallen die denn von der Größe aus?

Ich hab die Tage eine Craft in "L" gekauft.
Passt zwar gut, aber das Polster und der Schnitt sind imho keine 30 Euro wert.


----------



## CicliB (8. März 2013)

mi2 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne frage zur "Regenjacke".Gab es da schonmal was von lidl und kann jemand was dazu sagen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die für 13 euro dicht ist.
> 
> http://www.lidl.de/de/Qualitaet-die-beeindruckt-ab-11-03-/CRIVIT-Herren-Fahrrad-Regenjacke



Also die Hose und Jacke hatte ich einem Freund mitgebracht.
Die Hose ist bei der ersten Tour schon nach 10km gerissen, an nem kleinen Ast hängen geblieben, die Jacke hatte er eine Woche später im Heidepark an, hielt nicht wirklich dicht, trotzdem am Schwitzen wie Sau --> Also auch gleich vor Ort entsorgt.


----------



## keF (8. März 2013)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Wie fallen die denn von der Größe aus?
> 
> Ich hab die Tage eine Craft in "L" gekauft.
> Passt zwar gut, aber das Polster und der Schnitt sind imho keine 30 Euro wert.



Kommt auf dein Körperbau an. Ich, 1,76m mit 87Kg habe die Größe M(Unterziehhose und Unterhemd) und bin sehr zufrieden. Sehr elastisch...passt sich dem Körper gut an und für das Geld top.

Wie ich sehe kann man die zurzeit die Hemden nur online bestellen. Am besten du informierst dich wegen Rücksendungen,....ansonsten meherere in verschiedene Größen bestellen, anprobieren und das was nicht passt zurückschicken.


----------



## Deleted253406 (10. März 2013)

keF schrieb:


> Kommt auf dein Körperbau an. Ich, 1,76m mit 87Kg habe die Größe M(Unterziehhose und Unterhemd) und bin sehr zufrieden. Sehr elastisch...passt sich dem Körper gut an und für das Geld top.



Ich hab 187cm bei ca. 66 KG


----------



## Timore (10. März 2013)

Wie schauts eigentlich mit der Standluftpumpe vom Lidl aus ?
Taugt die halbwegs was für ihr Geld ?
Vorallem, passt der Adapter auf einen Schlauch mit Autoventil ?

Danke & Gruß Timore


----------



## keF (10. März 2013)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Ich hab 187cm bei ca. 66 KG



Kannst gerne noch ein Paar Kilos von mir haben 

Größe M sitzt sehr gut bei mir. Habe mich für Gr.M entschieden, weil dieses Jahr noch einige Kilos beim biken verbrannt werden.


----------



## moxrox (10. März 2013)

Uncle_Ti schrieb:


> Ich hab 187cm bei ca. 66 KG



wow....ich hab derzeit 68kg bei 176cm mit chicken legs und könnte am Bauch noch etwas Fett verbrennen.  

Hut ab jedenfalls bei denjenigen die wirklich sehr viel Kilos verloren haben und es nötig hatten wie man hier im Forum liest, tolle Leistung.


----------



## Promontorium (10. März 2013)

keF schrieb:


> Größe M sitzt sehr gut bei mir. Habe mich für Gr.M entschieden, weil dieses Jahr noch einige Kilos beim biken verbrannt werden.



...und sich dadurch auch Deine Korperlänge so ändert, daß M noch besser paßt?


----------



## americo (11. März 2013)

Ich hab mir die Bike-Regenjacke von Lidl mal gekauft.
Die L passt mir eigentlich ganz gut wenn auch nicht perfekt, v.a. die Arme sind leider etwas kurz meiner Meinung nach.
Ansonsten ist die Jacke vom ersten Eindruck her wie vieles vom Discounter, besonders von Lidl.
Fast unglaublich wie man solche Preise bewerkstelligen kann.

Die Verarbeitung ist gut, da habe ich bei Markenprodukten schon schlechteres gesehen, an Ausstattungsdetails fehlts ebenfalls nicht.

Dünner Fleecekragen, doppelt hinterlegter Frontreißverschluss, 2 Innentaschen- eine für's Handy mit Klett, eine 2. mit Reißverschluss, Netzinnenfutter, Rückentasche mit verdecktem Reißverschluss, 2 Seitentaschen mit verdecktem Reißverschluss, ausklappbarer "Arschschutz" mit Druckknöpfen, Kapuze verstaubar mit 2 Kletts am Kinn, Kletts an den Ärmeln, Reflektoren hinten und vorne...

Dass das Material mit einer 200 Euro Jacke nicht konkurrieren kann sollte jedem klar sein, es ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit keine Jacke für längere Touren bei sinnflutartigen Regenfällen.
Eine wasserdichte Jacke in der man bei sportlicher Aktivität nicht schwitzt, wird man sowieso kaum finden, ist sicher u.a. auch abhängig
von den Aussentemperaturen.

Und dann ist da natürlicher immer dieser "Minderwertigkeits erzeugende Discountermief", kein Schöffel, Gore, Pearl Izumi, Vaude...


----------



## Tristero (11. März 2013)

Timore schrieb:


> Wie schauts eigentlich mit der Standluftpumpe vom Lidl aus ?
> Taugt die halbwegs was für ihr Geld ?
> Vorallem, passt der Adapter auf einen Schlauch mit Autoventil ?
> 
> Danke & Gruß Timore



Taugt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AvantFighter (11. März 2013)

americo schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Bike-Regenjacke von Lidl mal gekauft.
> Die L passt mir eigentlich ganz gut wenn auch nicht perfekt, v.a. die Arme sind leider etwas kurz meiner Meinung nach.
> Ansonsten ist die Jacke vom ersten Eindruck her wie vieles vom Discounter, besonders von Lidl.
> Fast unglaublich wie man solche Preise bewerkstelligen kann.
> ...




Lohnt es sich die zu kaufen, zb zur fahrt zu Arbeit oder mal Touren bei Feuchtem Wetter oder lieber zb für 30  wie sowas [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Cox-Swain-2-Lagen-Funktions-Regenjacke/dp/B003NYVN8S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363012623&sr=8-1"]Cox Swain 2-Lagen Damen Outdoor Funktions Regenjacke - 3.000mm Wassersäule -3.000mm Atmungsaktivität: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## americo (11. März 2013)

exakt für deine einsatzzwecke hab ich sie mir gekauft.

ich habe bei sportbekleidung die erfahrung gemacht entweder klotzen oder klecksen.
entweder ich gebe "richtig viel geld" aus, oder eben "richtig wenig".
von zwischenlösungen halte ich nicht so viel.

bei der aktuellen lidl crivit fahrradregenjacke steht leider keine wassersäule dabei, 3000mm sind nicht grade viel, ob die lidl jacke da weniger standhält?

die beschreibung ist da zugegebenermaßen etwas irreführend, einerseits steht da wind-und wasserdicht mit verschweissten nähten, andererseits besitzt die jacke dieses wasserabweisende bionic finish eco...
wieder mal was nettes, neues aus der marketingabteilung;-))

aber bei der produktbeschreibung der cox jacke stehn ja einige ganz gute und nachvollziehbare tips...


----------



## MucPaul (11. März 2013)

Also ich hatte mir vor kurzem beim Aldi die Langlaufjacke geholt. Die hat eine einrollbare Kapuze, 3000mm Wassersäule, winddicht und vor allem hat sie unter den Ärmeln Stretch.
Meine ersten Touren mit dem Speedbike waren überaus positiv!
Hält warm und winddicht und man schwitzt nicht! Einen leichten Regenschauer auf dem Heimweg hatte sie auch aufgehalten. Für EUR 14,99 war das ein Megaschnapper.

Die Radunterhose bei Lidl heute ist Schrott. Polster ist nutzlos.
Die Rad-Pants jedoch sind richtig gut. Das Coolmax Innenpolster erinnert mich sehr an meine teuren Gonso. EUR 8,99 ist da auch nicht so tragisch.

Die Standpumpe beim Lidl habe ich einfach mal mitgenommen. Taugt sie nix, gehts halt zurück. Ich berichte dann mal, ob sie tut.


----------



## Deleted253406 (11. März 2013)

Ich habe mir heute mal so eine gepolsterte Unterhose geholt.
Selbst um 13:00 Uhr waren noch genug im Korb.

Für den Preis kann man sicher nicht meckern.
Aber den Begriff "Polster" verdient auch dieses Exemplar nicht.

Da hat selbst die Craft mehr zu bieten und deren Polster ist bekanntlich schon arg dünn ausgeführt.

Passen tut sie ganz gut. Beine könnten etwas enger sein, dafür passt sie am Gesäß besser als die Craft.

Mal gucken wie sich das Ding im Praxisbetrieb schlägt.


----------



## Magnum_KS (11. März 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> A
> 
> Die Standpumpe beim Lidl habe ich einfach mal mitgenommen. Taugt sie nix, gehts halt zurück. Ich berichte dann mal, ob sie tut.



ich hatte mir die aus dem Aldi geholt, ab 2,5 bar geht da nix mehr das einzige was sich aufgepumpt hat waren meine backen  die geht heute zurück


----------



## SpeedBoy (11. März 2013)

Habe mir soeben auch eine Fahrradhose geholt, einmal das Model kurz und lang.
Auf den ersten Blick ist für das Geld nichts kaputt, einzig der Geruch ist etwas chemisch, aber nach der ersten Wäsche sollte auch das besser werden.

Die Polsterung finde ich gut, weder zu dick noch zu dünn. 
Passform ist auch ideal (Größe M bei 183cm und 83kg).
Der Saum ist nicht zu fest, aber auch nicht zu lasch.

Mal schauen ob diese auch wieder eine Saison durchhält, wie die letzte "billig Hose".

Gruß Christian


----------



## MucPaul (11. März 2013)

SpeedBoy schrieb:


> Habe mir soeben auch eine Fahrradhose geholt, einmal das Model kurz und lang.
> Auf den ersten Blick ist für das Geld nichts kaputt, einzig der Geruch ist etwas chemisch, aber nach der ersten Wäsche sollte auch das besser werden.
> 
> Die Polsterung finde ich gut, weder zu dick noch zu dünn.
> ...



Yep, ich habe mir mal 2 Größen der Radhose geholt und muss noch probieren. Jedoch habe ich jetzt die 3/4 Hose gewählt, damit ich am Knie nicht immer Sonnenbrand hole. Das Polster ist gut gemacht. Schön dick, separat genäht und mit Knautschzonen. 

Wohin gegen die Radunterhose der gleiche Mist ist, wie die von Aldi von vor ein paar Jahren. Die würde ich erst gar nicht mitnehmen vom Lidl.


----------



## NiBi8519 (11. März 2013)

Hat Lidl Shorts also keine normalen enge Radhosen? Entweder im Netz übersehen oder ich habs falsch aufgefasst  

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sofyalpine (12. März 2013)

americo schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Bike-Regenjacke von Lidl mal gekauft.
> Die L passt mir eigentlich ganz gut wenn auch nicht perfekt, v.a. die Arme sind leider etwas kurz meiner Meinung nach.
> Ansonsten ist die Jacke vom ersten Eindruck her wie vieles vom Discounter, besonders von Lidl.
> Fast unglaublich wie man solche Preise bewerkstelligen kann.
> ...



Hab mir die Jacke auch geholt. In der Damenversion. Scheint alles ganz nett gemacht zu sein, geht aber trotzdem zurück - die Ärmellänge geht halt einfach mal gar nicht, bei mir ist der halbe Unterarm nackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (12. März 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:
			
		

> Die Standpumpe beim Lidl habe ich einfach mal mitgenommen. Taugt sie nix, gehts halt zurück. Ich berichte dann mal, ob sie tut.





Tristero schrieb:


> Taugt nicht.



So, die neu LIDL Standluftpumpe habe ich getestet. Für EUR 6,99 das absolute Schnäppchen.
Standrohr ist aus Metall. Verarbeitung entspricht in etwa den günstigen SKS Pumpen für ca. EUR 25,- (AirCon etc.). Jedoch sind die Griffe gummiert, was der SKS fehlt.
Die Pumpe ist, wenn sie ausgepackt wird, etwas rauh und schwergängig. Nach 10 Hüben wird der Kolben jedoch smoother. Die Luftanzeige ist erstaunlich genau. Habe dies mit meinem Schwalbe Messer gegen gecheckt. Einzig der Ventilhebel ist anfangs ziemlich schwergängig. Da half ein Tropfen Siliconöl. 

Nenndruck ist angegeben mit 6 bar, Nennüberdruck bis 8 bar.
Einen Schwalbe Marathon konnte ich problemlos bis 6 bar aufpumpen, und gleich wieder ablassen auf 4.5bar 
Für MTB und Stadt sind die Drücke vollkommen ausreichend. Für's Rennrad eher nicht gedacht.

Da ich nach einer gescheiten Pumpe im Laden gesucht hatte, und mir die Topeak JoeBlow gewählt hatte, bin ich nun bei der LIDL Pumpe erstaunt. Denn die SKS Pumpen sind meiner Meinung nach keinen Deut besser verarbeitet, bis auf den teuren Rennkompressor. 

Die beste Verarbeitung und Bedienung haben zweifellos die JoeBlows, kosten aber 6x so viel.
Ich werde die Lidl Pumpe behalten für den Alltag. Wenn sie irgendwann auseinander fallen sollte, was soll's... bei dem Preis.


----------



## MucPaul (12. März 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Hat Lidl Shorts also keine normalen enge Radhosen? Entweder im Netz übersehen oder ich habs falsch aufgefasst
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2



Die ham' da verschiedene. 
So Unterhosen (taugen nichts), 
Short 1/2 bis 3/4 (sind erstaunlich gut) 
und dann so hochwertige Untershorts (nicht gesehen im Laden).

Dies war mein erster Kauf bei Lidl und ich bin erstaunt. Scheint nicht alles Müll zu sein, was sie da so anbieten. Warten wir mal ein paar Wochen, ob die Dinger was aushalten...


----------



## americo (12. März 2013)

ich hab bei lidl bisher eher gute erfahrungen gemacht mit sportklamotten.
sind zwar meist ein paar wenige euro teurer als bei aldi, dafür hab ich den eindruck ist die qualität etwas besser.

das mit der aktuellen regenjacke und den ärmeln hab ich auch festgestellt, ich hab jetzt eine nummer größer genommen(gibt's leider nur in schwarz).

Letztes jahr hab ich mir für 18 euro zum "rumlaufen" so " ne "art salomon" walking schuhe gekauft .
großen sport möcht ich damit nicht machen, die sohle ist nach einem jahr schon deutlich abgelaufen, aber ansonsten erfüllen sie für ca. 1/8 des salomon preises ihren zweck.

Die radunterhose mit einsatz hab ich auch, halte ich persönlich eher für einen fehlgriff, da lohnt es sich etwas mehr auszugeben.

vor kurzem hab ich mir bei einem radversender ein odlo radtrikot gekauft, der gestank aus der verpackung war übel.
ich hab's sofort gewaschen und jetzt seit wochen beim lüften, bin mal gespannt, ob sich das legt.


----------



## Tristero (12. März 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> So, die neu LIDL Standluftpumpe habe ich getestet. Für EUR 6,99 das absolute Schnäppchen.
> Standrohr ist aus Metall. Verarbeitung entspricht in etwa den günstigen SKS Pumpen für ca. EUR 25,- (AirCon etc.). Jedoch sind die Griffe gummiert, was der SKS fehlt.
> Die Pumpe ist, wenn sie ausgepackt wird, etwas rauh und schwergängig. Nach 10 Hüben wird der Kolben jedoch smoother. Die Luftanzeige ist erstaunlich genau. Habe dies mit meinem Schwalbe Messer gegen gecheckt. Einzig der Ventilhebel ist anfangs ziemlich schwergängig. Da half ein Tropfen Siliconöl.
> 
> ...



Neu, ja. Aber die vom letzten Jahr hat so 20 Mal pumpen mitgemacht, dann war der nicht wechselbare Gummi hin. Habe die wohlgemerkt als Zweitpumpe verwendet, damit ich den Rennkompressor nicht immer hin- und hertragen muss.


----------



## MucPaul (12. März 2013)

Tristero schrieb:


> Neu, ja. Aber die vom letzten Jahr hat so 20 Mal pumpen mitgemacht, dann war der nicht wechselbare Gummi hin. Habe die wohlgemerkt als Zweitpumpe verwendet, damit ich den Rennkompressor nicht immer hin- und hertragen muss.



Das kann natürlich sein. Dann werde ich den Kassenbon lieber mal gut aufbewahren.  

Von SKS bin ich gar nicht so überzeugt. Mal davon abgesehen, dass deren Schutzbleche Plastikmüll sind, wo mir nach 2 Jahren die Metallleitungen wegkorridiert sind, sind deren Luftpumpen, die ich im Karstadt begutachen konnte, unterste Qualität von der Haptik her. Nur der Rennkompressor vermittelt ein wertiges Gefühl. Der Rest ist wohl importierter China-Schrott mit SKS Aufkleber... keine Ahnung. 

Die JoeBlow war mitunter am besten durchdacht und am besten bedienbar. Die Wertigkeit ist super.

Schaun' mer mal, ob die Lidl Airpump dieses Jahr gut übersteht.


----------



## Deleted253406 (12. März 2013)

Moin,

Sind die 3/4 Hosen im Kniebereich entsprechend geformt, so das sich in der Kehle nicht so arge Falten bilden?



americo schrieb:


> Letztes jahr hab ich mir für 18 euro zum "rumlaufen" so " ne "art salomon" walking schuhe gekauft .
> großen sport möcht ich damit nicht machen, die sohle ist nach einem jahr schon deutlich abgelaufen, aber ansonsten erfüllen sie für ca. 1/8 des salomon preises ihren zweck.



Vor allem, wenn man berücksichtigt, wie die Qualität bei Adidas, Salomon und Co. die letzten Jahre in den Keller gegangen ist. Die Preise hat man dagegen gut angezogen.



americo schrieb:


> Die radunterhose mit einsatz hab ich auch, halte ich persönlich eher für einen fehlgriff, da lohnt es sich etwas mehr auszugeben.



Also die 30 Euro für eine Craft lohnen sich imho nicht. Könnte mich ärgern, das ich die nicht nach dem Lidl-Angebot bestellt habe.

Was bleibt also? Sugio?


LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downup (12. März 2013)

Kenn da bisher nur die LKaufklamotten und die waren immer in Ordnung, vor allem die halten auch ne Zeit lang, aber zu viel darf man sich nicht erwarten, aber gut wenn man zu den Markensachen die man daheim hat auch mal ne abwechsung hat...


----------



## derclown (14. März 2013)

Ich hab mir 2 mal das Trikot geholt, da kann man echt nicht meckern; für diesen Preis ist das ein Top Angebot! Die Radhose hab ich wieder zurück gebracht, hat überhaupt nicht gut gepasst.


----------



## CrossX (14. März 2013)

Habe mir den Helm geholt. Für die Fahrt zur Arbeit kann man damit nix falsch machen und der passt erstaunlich gut auf meinen Eier Kopf. Das können viele teurere Modelle nicht so gut


----------



## F4B1 (14. März 2013)

Hab mir Montag die Handschuhe geholt. Besser als die letztes Jahr, Nähte zwischen den Fingern dieses mal nicht scharfkantig, musst ich nicht nacharbeiten (vom letzten Jahr hab ich übrigens auch noch drei Paar, halten also auch).


----------



## lasra (14. März 2013)

Schlafanzüge und Socken kaufe ich da hin und wieder ein.
Und als die Kids klein waren habe ich da Jeans gekauft - die waren ganz gut für den Preis.
Für mich kaufe ich an Oberbekleidunng nichts, weil es einfach nicht meinen Geschmack trifft.
Wenn was dabei wäre was mir gefällt, würde ich es auch bei Aldi kaufen - warum nicht?


----------



## lorenz4510 (15. März 2013)

gibt grad eine laufweste für 20 bei Tchibo taugt die was?


----------



## Laphroaig10 (16. März 2013)

CrossX schrieb:


> Habe mir den Helm geholt. Für die Fahrt zur Arbeit kann man damit nix falsch machen und der passt erstaunlich gut auf meinen Eier Kopf. Das können viele teurere Modelle nicht so gut



ist wieder ein Cratoni, für das Geld absolut in Ordnung


----------



## wallacexiv (25. März 2013)

gibts irgendwo leichte protektoren für knie und ellenbogen, die auch bei längerem fahren nicht stören?


----------



## CrossX (25. März 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> gibts irgendwo leichte protektoren für knie und ellenbogen, die auch bei längerem fahren nicht stören?



Bei Aldi und Lidl auf jeden Fall nicht


----------



## wallacexiv (25. März 2013)

das ist mir klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (25. März 2013)

Dann frag doch mal im passenden Thread. Gibt einige gute Themen dazu


----------



## MucPaul (25. März 2013)

Dumme Frage: ab 2. April gibt's bei Aldi Bike-Rucksäcke in 12L und 20L.
Taugen die was? Gab es die vergleichbar schon mal letztes Jahr und hat da jemand Erfahrungen gemacht? [Klar, sind das keine Deuter, aber dafür spottbillig.]

20L sind doch wohl ausreichend für eine 3 Tages Tour, denke ich, oder?


----------



## flametop (25. März 2013)

3 tages tour ist relativ - tour im winter oder sommer? übernachtung im biwak? nahrungsmittel dabei? usw...


----------



## derclown (25. März 2013)

http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/angebote_ab_di-02kw1413.htm

Kann jemand was zu dem zeug sagen?


----------



## Micha-L (26. März 2013)

Was ist denn von dem Damenrad zu halten?

Meine Mutter hat am 1. April Geburtstag. 

Danke & Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Sofyalpine (26. März 2013)

Rad- und Outdoor Bekleidung bei Tschibo. Brauch noch eine Regenhose die für nix zu schade ist


----------



## 4mate (26. März 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Was ist denn von dem Damenrad zu halten?
> 
> Meine Mutter hat am 1. April Geburtstag.
> 
> ...


Nix, absolut nix 





> Reichweite ca. 50 km
> Gewicht ca.: 27 kg inklusive Akku


----------



## derclown (26. März 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Nix, absolut nix



Ich glaube er meint das normle Rad

https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...lseite/ps/p/cyco-damen-alu-city-bike-711cm28/


----------



## MucPaul (26. März 2013)

flametop schrieb:


> 3 tages tour ist relativ - tour im winter oder sommer? übernachtung im biwak? nahrungsmittel dabei? usw...



Sommer natürlich! 
Übernachtung in der Berghütte oder evtl. kleine Pension im Tal. 
Schlafsack und Iso wollte ich da nicht mitschleppen, dafür ist der Aldi-Rucksack wohl eher nicht gedacht, denke ich...

Aber ich kenne die Aldi Rucksäcke überhaupt nicht, daher meine Frage ob die jemand die letzten Jahre schon mal gekauft hatte.
Ich habe einen 5L Rucksack von Tchibo (10 Jahre her) und für den 1 Tagestrip ist der ok. Mehr aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (26. März 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Nix, absolut nix




Ist das Rad aus Wasserrohren zusammengeschweisst?
27kg ist doch schon mal äusserst solide, oder nicht?


----------



## Micha-L (26. März 2013)

Ja ich meine das normale Rad und nicht das E-Bike.  

Immerhin hat es ja einen Nabendynamo und Nexus Schaltung.

Für Mutters Einkaufstour und Sonntags mal am Rhein lang sollte das doch reichen?


----------



## GrillMeister (26. März 2013)

derclown schrieb:


> http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/angebote_ab_di-02kw1413.htm
> 
> Kann jemand was zu dem zeug sagen?



Der Smartphonehalter ist auf jeden Fall Super. Hab mein iphone da rein getan und hat auch in Leogang bei den größeren Drops prima gehalten.


----------



## BejayMTB (26. März 2013)

Der 12l Rucksack ist für das Geld super. Trägt sich Ok, hat alle nötigen Accessoires und hält bei mir seit nem jahr.


----------



## TRAXXIANER (26. März 2013)

Den Rucksack würde ich mir ja holen, aber da fehlt mir ne FF-Helmhalterung


----------



## CC. (26. März 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Sommer natürlich!
> Übernachtung in der Berghütte oder evtl. kleine Pension im Tal.
> Schlafsack und Iso wollte ich da nicht mitschleppen, dafür ist der Aldi-Rucksack wohl eher nicht gedacht, denke ich...
> 
> ...


Ich hab letztes Jahr (wieder) einen bei Penny / Lidl - oder wo auch immer - gekauft und damit 4000km mit dem MTB runtergerissen: problemlos. Für das Geld machst nix verkehrt. 20L sind halt ohne Reserve für 3 Tage.
Wenns net langen tuat, nimmst halt das Täschle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastl59 (26. März 2013)

Ich nutze den (die) Rucksäcke seit letztem Jahr wenn ich zur Arbeit fahre, absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## MucPaul (26. März 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> Ich hab letztes Jahr (wieder) einen bei Penny / Lidl - oder wo auch immer - gekauft und damit 4000km mit dem MTB runtergerissen: problemlos. Für das Geld machst nix verkehrt. 20L sind halt ohne Reserve für 3 Tage.
> Wenns net langen tuat, nimmst halt das Täschle.



Genau. Suche was für ein langes Wochenende in den Bergen, von Hütte zu Hütte. Paar Klamotten zum Umziehen und gut iss.

Habe soeben gesehen, dass es die Rucksäcke im Dezember 2012 in Irland schon mal gab. Da noch für EUR 18,99. 
Jetzt für 12,99 bei uns.
Ok, bei dem Preis muss man nicht überlegen. Sind 2 Bier im Biergarten...


----------



## flametop (26. März 2013)

in welchen biergärten trinkst du denn so teures bier?


----------



## Promontorium (26. März 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Ja ich meine das normale Rad und nicht das E-Bike.
> 
> Immerhin hat es ja einen Nabendynamo und Nexus Schaltung.
> 
> Für Mutters Einkaufstour und Sonntags mal am Rhein lang sollte das doch reichen?



Klar reicht das. ALDI hat bzgl. P/L-Verhältnis schon ganz gute Sachen!


----------



## Americanpittbul (26. März 2013)

Wie siehts denn mit den Helmen aus? Man hört nur Gutes von denen. Ist es wieder nur ein Umglabelter? Wenn ja von welchem Hersteller? Denkt ihr das Faltschloss ist genug für ein Stadtrad? Ebenfalls Markenhersteller?

Gruß Amp


----------



## Sofyalpine (26. März 2013)

flametop schrieb:


> in welchen biergärten trinkst du denn so teures bier?



Für eine Maß in einem hübschen, Münchener Biergarten durchaus gerechtfertigt. Weis-Blauer himmel und schattige Kastanie inclusive.


----------



## floatwork (26. März 2013)

was kann man denn von den unterhemden von aldi/tchibo halten? taugen die was?


----------



## CC. (26. März 2013)

taucht.


----------



## floatwork (26. März 2013)

merci 

sind die von tchibo denn besser als vom aldi?


----------



## nico-las (27. März 2013)

floatwork schrieb:


> was kann man denn von den unterhemden von aldi/tchibo halten? taugen die was?



hab letztes jahr die funktionsunterwaesche von tchibo gekauft und bin ziemlich zufrieden damit. hat mehrere tageswanderungen in den alpen, mehrere tage skifahren und auch schon radtouren gute dienste geleistet. die unterhemden sollten ja aehnlich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (27. März 2013)

Sonnenarsch schrieb:


> Für eine Maß in einem hübschen, Münchener Biergarten durchaus gerechtfertigt. Weis-Blauer himmel und schattige Kastanie inclusive.



Ich geb's zu, war zu optimistisch mit dem Preis.
Für EUR 12,99 gibt's heutzutage eigentlich nur noch 1 Bier und eine große Brezen dazu. Also jedenfalls im Seehaus oder am Chinesischen Turm. 

1 EUR heute = 1 DM früher.


----------



## MucPaul (27. März 2013)

nico-las schrieb:


> hab letztes jahr die funktionsunterwaesche von tchibo gekauft und bin ziemlich zufrieden damit. hat mehrere tageswanderungen in den alpen, mehrere tage skifahren und auch schon radtouren gute dienste geleistet. die unterhemden sollten ja aehnlich sein.



Ich habe früher oft bei Tchibo gekauft, weil ich jeden Tag dran vorbei kam. Seit Jahren gehe ich da nicht mehr hin. 
Alles SCHROTT und SCHUND!
Egal, was ich kaufte, alles Müll nach wenigen Monaten: analoge Eieruhr, digitale Eieruhr, Pulsarmbanduhr, Jogging Sachen, Shirts, Skihose, Küchenzeugs. Nicht mal der Kaffee taugte was, nachdem ich entdeckte dass der mit 15% Karamelpulver gestreckt war.  
Kein Wunder, dass Tchibo ein Sanierungsfall wurde und das Zeugs niemand mehr kaufen wollte. Ausserdem ist's teurer als Aldi & Co. und ist mindestens nur genauso gut, meist schlechter.


----------



## lorenz4510 (28. März 2013)

kann ich nicht bestätigen egal ob Tchibo Aldi oder sonst wer hängt immer vom Produkt an sich ab, mal wirds von einer top Firma gebaut ein anderes mal von einer sehr mittelmässigen.

einfaches Beispiel vor paar jahren hatte meine tante nen ratschenkasten bei penny gekauft, ich hatte ihn mir bei ihr damals angesehn und der war lausig, kaum das wenige Geld wert baummarktqalität.

vor paar Monaten hatte penny wieder nen ratschenkasten für um die 15, den hab ich mir geholt aufgrund einer Empfehlung.
 von der Verarbeitung passgenauigkeit und metalhärte oberste Spitzenklasse verwende ihn sogar lieber da mir die Qualität besser erscheint als mein alter gedore 100 ratschenkasten!

bei discounterProdukten hängts immer davon ab, welche Firma es baut.
die aufträge bekommen nicht immer die gleichen firmen.

ich hab bisher bei Tchibo nur gutes gekauft da ich vorher immer frage was sich auszahlt, und was davon mist ist.


----------



## CC. (28. März 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ich geb's zu, war zu optimistisch mit dem Preis.
> Für EUR 12,99 gibt's heutzutage eigentlich nur noch 1 Bier und eine große Brezen dazu. Also jedenfalls im Seehaus oder am Chinesischen Turm.
> 
> 1 EUR heute = 1 DM früher.



Die Bemerkung mit dem Chinaturm hab ich mir verkniffen, obwohl es mich fast zerrissen hat 

Aber rechne mal, wieviel Geld Du diesen Monat schon gespart hast, weil es nicht Frühling geworden ist. Kein Schàdelweh und ein volles Geldtaschl.  Dafür kannst Du viele Rucksäckle kaufen. Oder willst Du das alles auf einen Schlag nachholen?


----------



## MucPaul (28. März 2013)

CC. schrieb:


> Die Bemerkung mit dem Chinaturm hab ich mir verkniffen, obwohl es mich fast zerrissen hat
> 
> Aber rechne mal, wieviel Geld Du diesen Monat schon gespart hast, weil es nicht Frühling geworden ist. Kein Schàdelweh und ein volles Geldtaschl.  Dafür kannst Du viele Rucksäckle kaufen. Oder willst Du das alles auf einen Schlag nachholen?




Mit Verlaub, aber Deine Argumentation klingt irgendwie wie die unserer Politikdarsteller. 
Eine grüne Roth behauptet doch glatt, man sollte ruhig unser Geld den Griechen geben, da wir durch deren Krise und unseren niedrigen Zinssätzen viel Geld gespart haben. Dass aber unsere Schulden dennoch dramatisch weiter steigen, hat sie nicht durchblickt. 

Ich habe die Heizungsnachzahlungen für vorletztes Jahr bekommen und bin fast umgekippt. Und da gab es noch nicht die horrenden Steigerungen der Energiesteuern.   Wenn nun die Rechnung für diesen ewig langen Winter kommt, rufe ich lieber vorher den Notarzt.

Umso länger der Winter also dauert, umso mehr habe ich durch "Keine Biergartenbesuche" gespart und bin so reich, daß ich nun viele Rucksäcke kaufen kann? Ich glaube, Du musst das noch mal von vorne durchdenken... 

Und ja, eine Maß Helles kostet um die EUR 9,60 (also EUR 10,- bei der Bedienung) und eine Brezn derzeit EUR 3,50. Also den Englischen Garten kann man mit 12,99 vergessen.


----------



## CC. (28. März 2013)

Uh, da is aber einer angefressen :-( So eine Heizkostenabrechnung kann schon ziemlich frustrierend sein. Und das sage ich aus eigener Erfahrung.
Also, falls wir im kommenden FrÃ¼hling mal zusammenkommen, fÃ¼hrst Du Deinen neuen Rucksack vor und wir trinken ein  zusammen.

GrÃ¼Ãe vom Ortsrand, wo die MaÃ noch (traditionelle) 7,80â¬ kostet. Is halb auÃerhalb der Schickeria...
CC.


----------



## Sofyalpine (28. März 2013)

So, hab mir die Regenhose von Tchibo geholt. Praxixtest steht noch aus, aber sie macht optisch einen total super eindruck. Und das schönste ist: sie ist echt lang.


----------



## Tall1969 (28. März 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Dumme Frage: ab 2. April gibt's bei Aldi Bike-Rucksäcke in 12L und 20L.
> Taugen die was? Gab es die vergleichbar schon mal letztes Jahr und hat da jemand Erfahrungen gemacht? [Klar, sind das keine Deuter, aber dafür spottbillig.]
> 
> 20L sind doch wohl ausreichend für eine 3 Tages Tour, denke ich, oder?




Akso ich hab ein aehnliches Modell zum 12l vor zwei Jahren bei HOFER in Österreich erstanden. Kann man nicht meckern. Funktioniert noch alles, inbesondere die Reissverschlüsse....


----------



## Tall1969 (28. März 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Sommer natürlich!
> Übernachtung in der Berghütte oder evtl. kleine Pension im Tal.
> Schlafsack und Iso wollte ich da nicht mitschleppen, dafür ist der Aldi-Rucksack wohl eher nicht gedacht, denke ich...
> 
> ...




Um das Gepaeck etwas zu stauchen, kann ich Kompressionssäcke empfehlen, gibt es sehr guenstig bei Amazon... meine Klamotten sind entsprechend gross und ich hab so einen 10l Sack genommen und damit 3 Tage, allerdings verknittert ....  Marke 10t

Als Handtuch empefhle ich Microfaserhandtuecher, das zeugs funzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AvantFighter (30. März 2013)

Hi,
da ja ab Aldi Fahrradsachen, wie ist die QUalität und werden die Emfohlen zum kaufen?

habs vorallem auf den Helm, die Hose und den Rucksack abgesehen


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (30. März 2013)

AvantFighter schrieb:


> Hi,
> da ja ab Aldi Fahrradsachen, wie ist die QUalität und werden die Emfohlen zum kaufen?
> 
> habs vorallem auf den Helm, die Hose und den Rucksack abgesehen



Helme sind zum rumbummeln ok, Hosen um das Geld sicher keine Empfehlung, der kleine Rucksack geht, der große drückt mich total am Rücken wegen der mangelhaft gepolsterten Trageschiene (Querschiene).

Alles 2012er Ausführung!


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (30. März 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> So, die neu LIDL Standluftpumpe habe ich getestet. Für EUR 6,99 das absolute Schnäppchen.
> Standrohr ist aus Metall. Verarbeitung entspricht in etwa den günstigen SKS Pumpen für ca. EUR 25,- (AirCon etc.). Jedoch sind die Griffe gummiert, was der SKS fehlt.
> Die Pumpe ist, wenn sie ausgepackt wird, etwas rauh und schwergängig. Nach 10 Hüben wird der Kolben jedoch smoother. Die Luftanzeige ist erstaunlich genau. Habe dies mit meinem Schwalbe Messer gegen gecheckt. Einzig der Ventilhebel ist anfangs ziemlich schwergängig. Da half ein Tropfen Siliconöl.
> 
> ...



Niemals! Die ganzen Pumpen taugen exakt 0. Weder Aldi noch Lidl, noch Stand noch Handpumpe. SKS Rennkompressor 4 Life- sry.


----------



## wastl59 (30. März 2013)

Da kann ich der Waldfee nur Recht geben, hab mir die letztn Jare immer wieder einezugelegt und jedesmal nach 1-2 Monaten war das Teil Schrott. Hab jetzt SKS Standpumpe (Testsieger MTB), ist ned billig aber bin sehr zfrieden und das Material scheint auch besser zu halten.


----------



## chiefrock (30. März 2013)

Habe meine Lidl Pumpe jetzt seit einem Jahr in Betrieb und absolut 0 Probleme.


----------



## Raumfahrer (30. März 2013)

Deshalb immer den Kassenzettel aufheben und wenn das Zeugs nichts taugt und kaputt geht einfach wieder zurück bringen und sich das Geld wiederholen.
Anders gehts nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (31. März 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Niemals! Die ganzen Pumpen taugen exakt 0. Weder Aldi noch Lidl, noch Stand noch Handpumpe. SKS Rennkompressor 4 Life- sry.



Also ich hatte mir im Laden alle bekannten Pumpen angeschaut. Am besten waren die von Specialized und die Topeak JoeBlow. 

Vom Rennkompressor halte ich nicht sonderlich viel, ausser dass er robust ist. Das Design ist noch aus den 70ern und da wurde nichts verbessert seither. Auch die gleiche, nutzlose Minianzeige wie vor 20 Jahren ist noch dran. 
Der Rest von SKS ist schlichtweg gesagt Plastikschrott. Das Zeugs kommt mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit aus China und kriegt einen SKS Sticker drauf. Der gleiche Schrott sind die ganzen Schutzbleche von denen: Stromleitungen sind nach 1 Jahr korrodiert, Schutzbleche sind zu kurz designed weshalb der Dreck rumspritzt und Schuhe und Taschen versifft. Und die Halterungen sind nach 12 Monaten ausgeleiert. Billige Konstruktionen, die nicht zu Ende gedacht sind. Und ich habe etliche, etliche Produkte probiert. 

Genau aus dem Grund war ich bei Lidl äußerst skeptisch. Aber das Ding für EUR 6,99 hat eine super Anzeige, eine gummierte Handfläche und einen Zylinder aus Metall, sowie eine Schlauchhalterung. Bisher hat es bei allen Rädern bei mir super funktioniert. Mal schauen, wie es in einigen Monaten ist (Kassenbon ist aufbewahrt). Die Qualität ist auf jeden Fall besser (!) als mit dem SKS Airkompressor für EUR 30,- 

Hmm... dies war meine erster Lidl Kauf überhaupt und ich verteidige ein Lidl Produkt. Sachen gibt's...


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (31. März 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> .... Die Qualität ist auf jeden Fall besser (!) als mit dem SKS Airkompressor für EUR 30,-
> 
> Hmm... dies war meine erster Lidl Kauf überhaupt und ich verteidige ein Lidl Produkt. Sachen gibt's...



Ich bin schon etwas älter, aber dazu gibts von mir ein dickes LOL


----------



## wastl59 (31. März 2013)

Sorry aber hab nochmal nachgeschaut, e ist eine Topeak JoeBlow keine SKS


----------



## Promontorium (31. März 2013)

Hab' 'ne Standpumpe von Aldi. Metallzylinder, guter Griff, präzise Anzeige.
Für das bißchen, was ich nachpumpen muß, reicht sie völlig. Sollte ich unterwegs den Luftdruck verändern wollen, hab' ich selbstverständlich was anderes.
Nur um Luft durch einen Schlauch zu drücken reicht die Pumpe wie gesagt mehr als genug und würde sicher auch mehr Belastung aushalten!


----------



## moxrox (31. März 2013)

Ab dem 02.04 gibt es Angebote bei LIDL und ALDI 

http://www.lidl.de/de/Qualitaet-die-begeistert-ab-02-04#head2
https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebote/angebote-ab-dienstag-2-april/


----------



## wastl59 (31. März 2013)

Die Trikots bei Aldi sind gut, hab davon jetzt schon 4 Stück


----------



## MucPaul (31. März 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> Ab dem 02.04 gibt es Angebote bei LIDL und ALDI
> 
> http://www.lidl.de/de/Qualitaet-die-begeistert-ab-02-04#head2
> https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebote/angebote-ab-dienstag-2-april/



Taugen die Shorts bei Lidl/ALdi was? Gibt es da einen Unterschied?
Ich denke mal, die sind die gleichen wie vom letzten Jahr...


----------



## piilu (31. März 2013)

Hab mir letztes Jahr ne Shorts von Lidl gekauft, hat nicht wirklich lange gehalten


----------



## mz33 (1. April 2013)

Wie schauts mit der Softshell beim Aldi für unter 20 aus mit Erdahrungswerten aus? Wollte mir morgen nach der Arbeit eine holen. Die bei Lidl hatte ich leider verpasst.


----------



## F4B1 (1. April 2013)

Wird das gleiche Problem haben wie alle Softshells: 
Funktion Abhängig von Temperatur und Anstrengung.
Und geh mal davon aus, dass man bei Aldi nicht an topfitte Sportler denkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (1. April 2013)

Gut, man muß natürlich das P/L-Verhältnis sehen. Für den Alltag reicht sie allemal. Teste sie halt, Du hast ja 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht!


----------



## andi1969 (1. April 2013)

mz33 schrieb:


> Wie schauts mit der Softshell beim Aldi für unter 20 aus mit Erdahrungswerten aus? Wollte mir morgen nach der Arbeit eine holen. Die bei Lidl hatte ich leider verpasst.



Finger weg.....habe eine und bei geringster Anstrengung steht die Sose in der Jacke.


----------



## AvantFighter (1. April 2013)

Also sind die Rucksäcke von ALDI brauchtbar oder teilweise, wollte mir beide holen, 20L für Arbeit und den 12L für Touren.

Helm für rumbummeln ? also nicht geeignet für Touren und so oder lieber einen andren Helm kaufen
Hab mir den Miuro schwarz-weiss matt oder  Rocket white-silver rubber finish ausgesucht.


----------



## BejayMTB (1. April 2013)

Der 12l ist Top, den anderen kenn ich nicht. Der Helm ist für normale Touren sicher ausreichend, musst halt wissen wie extreme Sachen Du fährst. Beim ständigen Trail Einsatz wäre mir mein Kopf mir etwas mehr wert.


----------



## Raumfahrer (1. April 2013)

Was ist von dieser Taschenlampe zu halten: http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_cree_led_taschenlampe_48_5_1303_19136.html
Hatte schon mal jmd diese?
Mit einem selbstgebastelten Halter könnte man die am Lenker befestigen und als Beleuchtung verwenden...
Nur ist sie auch Trailtauglich?


----------



## piilu (1. April 2013)

Die ist schon ordentlich hell, ich wÃ¼rde damit keine trails fahren. Bei Ebay gibts die Ã¼brings fÃ¼r um die 5â¬ direkt aus China ne Halterung dafÃ¼r gibts auch


----------



## Raumfahrer (1. April 2013)

Bei ebay direkt aus China kommen doch noch sicher die Versandgebühren dazu...
Da komme ich besser, wenn ich zur freundlichen&flinken ALDI-Kassiererin hinradel.


----------



## sJany (1. April 2013)

Bei dx.com gibt es gute Taschenlampen versandkostenfrei direkt aus Asien. Bei Aldi bist du natürlich flexibler was Rückgabe oder Reklamation angeht.


----------



## Markus K (1. April 2013)

Das Problem ist auch, dass die Chinesen bei ebay oft FÃ¤lschungen verschicken (bewusst oder unbewusst). Da ist dann manchmal gar keine echte Cree LED drin. Bei Aldi hast du ausserdem Garantie. Ob dir das 5â¬ Mehrkosten wert ist, musst du entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (1. April 2013)

piilu schrieb:


> Die ist schon ordentlich hell, ich würde damit keine trails fahren.



Verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht?! Ordentlich hell = sehr wohl Trails fahren, nach meinem Verständnis!


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (1. April 2013)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Finger weg.....habe eine und bei geringster Anstrengung steht die Sose in der Jacke.



Muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass die dünne blaue Softshell mit den abnehmbaren Ärmeln mein Aldi Lieblingsfahrradprodukt der letzten 5 Jahre ist und bei mir im Alltag extrem oft in Einsatz kommt.

Besonders praktische Taschenlösung mit 2 Seitentaschen und wenn die Sonne hart rauskommt Ärmel ab.


----------



## FunRadler (1. April 2013)

habe auch schon öfters Bike Klamotten bei Aldi und Co gekauft und waren vom  Preisleistungsverhältnis o.k
---------------------------------------------------

www.allgaeutrails.de


----------



## piilu (1. April 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht?! Ordentlich hell = sehr wohl Trails fahren, nach meinem Verständnis!



Ich meinte, dass die wesentlich heller ist als die standart Fahradlampen die man für um die 10 kriegt. Trails fahren definiert auch jeder anders für sich zum runterballern ist die nicht geeignet. Hab für meine um die 5 incl Versand gezahlt. Da findet man viele infos über die Lampe
http://www.china-gadgets.de/gadget/...e-240-lumen-fahrradhalterung-fuer-unter-580e/


----------



## lorenz4510 (1. April 2013)

die lampe is grundsätzlich eher schrottig Baumarkt billigzeugs, ich find die ist keine 5 wert.

bei dealxtreme kriegt man ordentliche lampen zu nem guten preis versandkostenfrei.


----------



## Final_edition (1. April 2013)

Da ich sowieso auf der suche nach billigen radklamotten war, um zu testen ob das was für mich is, werd ich morgen mal nen Satz abstauben und euch dann berichten. 
Greets.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (1. April 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> die lampe is grundsätzlich eher schrottig Baumarkt billigzeugs, ich find die ist keine 5 wert.
> 
> bei dealxtreme kriegt man ordentliche lampen zu nem guten preis versandkostenfrei.


 
Welche Lampe meinst Du?
Die vom ALDI oder die vom China-Händler?


----------



## Micha-L (1. April 2013)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Welche Lampe meinst Du?
> Die vom ALDI oder die vom China-Händler?



Ich glaube die vom ALDI = Schrott
Dealextreme = Zwar nachgemacht aber in Ordnung.

Kann ich übrigens durchaus bestätigen. Habe eine von den alten Magicshine Bike-Leuchten mit SSC P7 LED. Zwar eine Lupine-Kopie erster Güte aber wie zu erwarten hell und qualitativ in Ordnung.


----------



## piilu (1. April 2013)

Sind doch alles die gleichen Lampen Cree Q5


----------



## lorenz4510 (2. April 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Ich glaube die vom ALDI = Schrott
> Dealextreme = Zwar nachgemacht aber in Ordnung.


 
da ist nix nachgemacht im fall von der Aldi lampe ist es ne ganz normale standart China superbiliglampe für Aldi gelabelt und ihr Geld nicht wert.

nur so nebenbei nachezu alle led Taschenlampen egal ob 1 oder superhighend für mehrer tausend euro kommen aus China oder von chinalabels, somit ist die aussage China selbst kein qualitätsmerkmal.


----------



## sJany (2. April 2013)

So, ich war heute morgen mal beim freundlichen Discounter...

Rucksack 12l: In meinen Augen für den Preis ein absoluter "no-brainer". Hauptfach mit Abteil für Trinkblase, kleines Mesh-Fach innen mit Reißverschluss, herausnehmbares Etui für Geld oder Handy, großes Zweitfach, kleines Minifach am Hüftgurt, Blinky-Halterung, Trinkschlauchausgang und -halterung am Gurt, abnehmbare Helmhalterung (brauche ich nicht, trage auch bergauf meinen Helm), Extrafach für/mit Regenüberzug. Lässt keine Wünsche offen, und wenn er 1-2 Jahre dem Dreck auf dem Trail standhält, hat er sein Geld verdient. Da bleibt mein teurer Deuter von jetzt an bei kleineren Touren und offensichtlichem Sauwetter öfter mal daheim.

Radshorts: fällt extrem groß aus. Bei 1,93 / 88 kg ist mir sogar L zu groß (zu weit). Die Innenhose ist lächerlich, aber ich würde sowieso eher eine ordentliche enge Radhose drunterziehen. Geht erstmal zurück, M ist mir vermutlich zu kurz.

Unterhemden: sind o.k., schön lang und enganliegend.
Socken: wie immer gut, leider dieses Jahr nicht mit unterschiedlichem Schnitt für L/R.

Jacke schwarz mit grün: seltsam geschnitten. Schön lange Ärmel, winddicht, aber vermutlich ziemlich schwitzig. In 54 ist sie mir zu groß, schließt am Bund und am Hals nicht winddicht ab und hat zu viel Platz für mehr Wampe als bei mir nötig. Dafür wäre die Länge sehr passend. Geht zurück. In 52 wird sie dann vermutlich an allen Ecken zu kurz sein.

Habt Spaß!


----------



## totenhosen (2. April 2013)

Der 12l Rucksack ist echt nett für den Preis, hab ich auch mal mitgenommen (falls mein Vaude mal Urlaub brauch). Shorts fallen groß aus, Sitzpolster megadünn. Die Blaue gefiel mir für 9 Euro trotzdem und wurde mitgenommen . 

War danach noch kurz bei Aldi Süd: Die schwarzen 13 Euro Shorts hier hatten auch dieses dünne Sitzpolster, waren aber ( meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach) viel hässlicher...


----------



## MucPaul (2. April 2013)

So, ich war vor der Arbeit auch noch kurz beim Aldi.

Socken sind wie immer prima. Ja, leider kein L/R. Was soll's. Nimmt man mit.
Die Softshell Jacke sah ziemlich gut verarbeitet aus, aber ob die so richtig atmungsaktiv ist?

Der 12L Rucksack ist auf jeden Fall für seine EUR 12,99 gut. Keine Frage. Ich bezweifle stark, ob das 12L sind. Kam mir eher wie 5-8L vor. Für einen kleinen Tagstrip sicherlich ok.

Ich kam wegen des 20L Rucksacks wegen einer Wochenendtour. Das Teil taugt aber nicht wirklich. Einfach verarbeitet und mit starrem Mesh am Rücken, also kein enganliegender Rucksack mit Kamineffekt. Minuspunkt. Die Gurte sind simpel ohne Gesäßtasche. Minuspunkt. Innendrin nur ein Fach für die (fehlende) Trinkblase. Minuspunkt. Keine Halterung für den Trinkschlauch. Auch Minuspunkt. Oben hat es zwei kleine Fächer. Also für mich insgesamt nichts brauchbares. Schade.

Den Selle Royal MTB Sattel für EUR 8,99 habe ich mal mitgenommen. Schaut sehr gut aus und erinnert mich an die Selle Sportstourer für EUR 35,- 
Schaun mer mal, ob der gut ist.

Die Regenhose für EUR 9,99 ist super. Passt wie angegossen.


----------



## elVincent (2. April 2013)

Ich habe heute seit längerem auch mal wieder bei Aldi Süd Radklamotten gekauft und bin echt zufrieden.

Da die Sachen erfahrungsgemäß sehr groß ausfallen habe ich für mich als L/XL-Typen (1,82m & 96 kg) alles eher klein gekauft:

Shorts in L(52/54): Das Material gefällt mir sehr gut, die Innehose ist wie immer für die Tonne. Bin mal gespannt, wie gut das mit den Klettverschlüssen zur Weitenregulierung des Gummizugs funktioniert. Nicht, dass die sich beim Fahren losreiben oder so. Macht aber insgesamt echt einen guten Eindruck und passt wie angegossen.

Trikot in 52: Von der Größe her absolut ausreichend, das Material trägt sich sehr angenehm, riecht allerdings ein bisschen arg nach Chemie, das ist aber hoffentlich nach dem Waschen weg.

Softshell Jacke schwarz mit grünem Reißverschluss in 54: Passt wie angegossen, sieht gemessen an dem, was man sonst bei Aldi bekommt echt gut aus und die schönen langen Ärmel sind super. Auch das Taschenkonzept ist top. Insgesamt für meine Begriffe relativ dünn und damit hoffentlich nicht zu sehr saunös  Ich habe vor Jahren mal eine Softshell von Aldi gekauft, die war selbst im Winter zu warm, die Ärmel elend weit geschnitten und viel zu kurz. Dagegen ist das neue Modell echt ein Knaller. Könnte ebenfalls mein Lieblings-Aldi Kleidungsprodukt werden.

Danach war ich noch bei Lidl und hab mir zwei Funktionsunterhemden geholt. Von den Teilen hab ich schon einige und steh total drauf. 

P/L auf jeden Fall heute echt top in Ordnung!


----------



## AvantFighter (2. April 2013)

Hab auch beide Rucksäcke gekauft, aber noch keine Zeit gehabt die zu Testen, hoffe die Tage.

Wegen der Regenhose bin ich skeptisch ob die was taugt, glaub die werd ich aber heut noch holen und testen.

Die Helme hab ich mir angeschauen und wieder hingelegt, haben mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## Bench (2. April 2013)

Ergänzung zu den Aldi-Sachen:

Short hab ich keine mehr gekriegt...

Radunterhose ist der reinste Witz. Die 4,99 nicht wert!
Das Polster ist bei Größe L (52) viel zu klein und viel zu dünn. Die kann man vl drunterziehen, wenn man mal 4km zum See radelt, aber für ne Tour? Ne, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (2. April 2013)

Ich hab mir das Unterziehshirt von Lidl (wie immer super), das gelbe Shirt und die Hose mit dem Einsatz gekauft. 
In M ist die Hose echt ziemlich schmal geschnitten, außerdem finde ich sie zu kurz und der Stoff ist sehr dünn. (geht zurück) 
Das Radshirt in M ist für mich (1,87, 85kg) ok, wenn man es nicht ganz so labbrig mag. Ansonsten besser eher L. Für 7,99 ok, wenn man ein Radshirt für jeden Tag braucht.


----------



## moxrox (2. April 2013)

Habe mir in der Mittagspause 3x Funktionshemden von Lidl geholt, sind echt gut auch optisch. Glaub das war ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## MucPaul (2. April 2013)

Bench schrieb:


> Ergänzung zu den Aldi-Sachen:
> 
> Short hab ich keine mehr gekriegt...
> 
> ...



Stimmt, die Radunterhose war ein Witz. Fail.

Die Aldi Shorts jedoch sind ganz ok. Leider nur eine kleine Seitentasche. Aber aus dem gleichen Stretchzeugs wie die Softshell. Die Innenhose... darüber läßt sich diskutieren. 
Die von Lidl sieht aber auf dem Foto auch ganz ok aus. 

Die Smartphone-Pouch jedoch geht zurück. Meine war so krumm genäht, daß mein Nexus da nur schräg und knapp reinpasste. Fail.


----------



## MucPaul (2. April 2013)

sJany schrieb:


> So, ich war heute morgen mal beim freundlichen Discounter...
> 
> Rucksack 12l: In meinen Augen für den Preis ein absoluter "no-brainer". Hauptfach mit Abteil für Trinkblase, kleines Mesh-Fach innen mit Reißverschluss, herausnehmbares Etui für Geld oder Handy, großes Zweitfach, kleines Minifach am Hüftgurt, Blinky-Halterung, Trinkschlauchausgang und -halterung am Gurt, abnehmbare Helmhalterung (brauche ich nicht, trage auch bergauf meinen Helm), Extrafach für/mit Regenüberzug. Lässt keine Wünsche offen, und wenn er 1-2 Jahre dem Dreck auf dem Trail standhält, hat er sein Geld verdient. Da bleibt mein teurer Deuter von jetzt an bei kleineren Touren und offensichtlichem Sauwetter öfter mal daheim.
> 
> ...



Sprichst Du jetzt von Aldi oder Lidl? 
Die haben beide vergleichbare Sachen in der Aktion.


----------



## Bench (2. April 2013)

Habe die Radunterhose zurückgegeben, da auch der Schnitt schaice war.

Dabei noch n Radunterhemd in 52 und 12l Rucksack geholt, und ne Short in M und Softshell in 52 im Retourwagen ergattert.
Unterhemd ist ok, Rucksack scheint auch ok, Short finde ich nicht schlecht, das Polster der Innenhose ist zumindest etwas besser, reicht vl auf kurzen Touren.
Die Softshell scheint mir schon arg dick, da wird man ziemlich schwitzen, wenn man sich etwas anstrengt. Aber für den Preis...

edit: Bei uns gibts nur Aldi.
ach, und noch kurze Socken mitgenommen, da kann man auch nix falsch machen ^^


----------



## MucPaul (2. April 2013)

Bench schrieb:


> Habe die Radunterhose zurückgegeben, da auch der Schnitt schaice war.
> 
> Dabei noch n Radunterhemd in 52 und 12l Rucksack geholt, und ne Short in M und Softshell in 52 im Retourwagen ergattert.
> Unterhemd ist ok, Rucksack scheint auch ok, Short finde ich nicht schlecht, das Polster der Innenhose ist zumindest etwas besser, reicht vl auf kurzen Touren.
> ...



Ich hatte mir  zum Biken im Winter die Aldi Langlaufregenjacke geholt. So eine Art xxx-Tex  (atmungsaktiv, winddicht und regenfest), aber seitlich mit Stretch, viele Taschen und verstaubarer Kapuze. Die hat sich nun im Winterbiken bestens bewährt. Bei Regen kann man sogar die Kapuze unter den Helm geben und kann den Kopf immer noch drehen.


----------



## Bench (2. April 2013)

Naja, mal sehen, ich bin ja eig reiner Sommerradler, aber hier ists eben auch im April (bzw dieses Jahr im Mai) noch ziemlich kalt.
Aber gab nur noch 52 und das ist mir (1,70m, 82kg) sogar noch zu weit, obwohl ich immer L brauche.
Evtl. zieht sie aber mal mein Vater an, man wird sehen. Hauptsache man hat sowas


----------



## sJany (2. April 2013)

@MucPaul: ich meinte Aldi. 

Habe mir die Softshell jetzt nochmal in 52 geholt, passt. Ich denke auch, dass sie recht warm ist, aber schlechter als meine bisherige Radjacke von Aldi aus der pre-Softshell-Ära wird sie nicht sein. Wenigstens ist sie winddicht, was beim derzeitigen Ostwind unverzichtbar ist.


----------



## Stierkaempfer (2. April 2013)

Habe mir die Radlerhose mit Einsatz gekauft, unter eine lange Radlerhose ohne Polster angezogen, zwei Stunden gefahren und bin sehr zufrieden! Die Softshelljacke von Aldi, habe ich mir auch zugelegt, finde aber dass es dafür noch etwas zu kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (2. April 2013)

Die Softshell hat dieses Jahr einen anderen Schnitt als letztes und ist 2 EUR billiger, dafür jetzt 4 seitliche Taschen statt 2. Verarbeitung am Limit, dafür ist das Material aber wirklich ok.

Softshell ist nie gescheid atmungsaktiv, die blaue 17,99 EUR ist dennoch mein Lieblingsdiscountprodukt geworden. Habe sie 2012 bestimmt 4000 km ausgeführt. Auch fein sind die abnehmbaren Ärmel, bei Frühsommertouren im Mai und Juni sehr früh morgens alles an, dann Ärmel ab um 9 und um 10 Uhr Jacke vollends runter.

Der 12l Rucksack zeigt nach 1 Jahr Auflösung an allen wasserdichten Nähten, es wurde ausserdem das Modell geändert und es gibt jetzt 2 x 12l Modell (neongelb und rot). Dieses Jahr haben sie mehr Taschen und Trinkblasendurchgang, dafür aber schlechtere Rückenpolsterung und Trageriemen.


----------



## MucPaul (2. April 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Die Softshell hat dieses Jahr einen anderen Schnitt als letztes und ist 2 EUR billiger, dafür jetzt 4 seitliche Taschen statt 2. Verarbeitung am Limit, dafür ist das Material aber wirklich ok.
> 
> Softshell ist nie gescheid atmungsaktiv, die blaue 17,99 EUR ist dennoch mein Lieblingsdiscountprodukt geworden. Habe sie 2012 bestimmt 4000 km ausgeführt. Auch fein sind die abnehmbaren Ärmel, bei Frühsommertouren im Mai und Juni sehr früh morgens alles an, dann Ärmel ab um 9 und um 10 Uhr Jacke vollends runter.
> 
> Der 12l Rucksack zeigt nach 1 Jahr Auflösung an allen wasserdichten Nähten, es wurde ausserdem das Modell geändert und es gibt jetzt 2 x 12l Modell (neongelb und rot). Dieses Jahr haben sie mehr Taschen und Trinkblasendurchgang, dafür aber schlechtere Rückenpolsterung und Trageriemen.



Das mit den Preisen ist mir auch aufgefallen, da es die ganzen Sachen letzten Herbst bei Aldi Ireland gab und dort die Euros höher waren.
Ich habe (versehentlich) zweimal Langlaufjacken von Aldi gekauft, einmal als Softshell und einmal als GoreX-Tex, bin sehr zufrieden. Taugen fürs Rad bestens.


----------



## windchill (4. April 2013)

Mein Fazit für dieses Frühjahr: Der Durchschnittssportkleidungskäufer bei Aldi scheint dicker geworden zu sein.  Shorts und Hemden gibt es nur noch ab Größe 48 bzw. 48/50. Und dabei waren meine Größen (46/M bei 173cm u ca. 72kg) früher immer als erstes weg. Zu den einzelnen Teilen:

Shorts in 48/50 (M): Geht zurück, da viel zu groß für mich. 
Trikot in 48: Ist gerade so in Ordnung von der Größe her, etwas luftig.
Rucksack 12L: Scheint in Ordnung zu sein.
Lenkerhalterung für Telefone im Flachziegelsteinformat: Ein Samsung Galaxy S2 passt mit Müh und Not rein. Obacht bei größeren Telefonen.
Jacke: Die war von der Passform her in Ordnung. Allerdings empfand ich das Material als nicht wirklich angenehm und sie war auch nicht rundum winddicht. Nicht gekauft.

Wer unbedingt möchte, kann die Shorts von mir, bei Selbstabholung in München, zum Originalpreis bekommen, für den Fall dass keine mehr in M vorrätig war. Dafür bitte ich allerdings um zügige Meldung. Ansonsten gehen sie heute oder morgen zurück.


----------



## damage0099 (4. April 2013)

Ich hab mir nach den Kommentaren hier auch den 12L-Rucksack bringen lassen:

Minderwertigste Qualität...Mundstück vom Trinkschlauch paßt nicht durch, Reißverschlüsse laufen schlecht (mußte erst innen etwas vom inneren Stoff wegschneide, da er zu lang war und im Reißverschluß verklemmte), Nähte sehr schlecht vernäht, teils hängt noch der Faden vom Anfang / Ende raus...usw. usf.

Wenn er bei euch schon 1 Jahr durchhielt, alle Achtung!
Bin mal gespannt wielange er hält. Lange gebe ich ihm nicht.

Dann hab ich eben ne Regenhülle für nen 10er und n Ersatz-Verschluß 

Seine 12 Euro ist er dennoch nicht wert.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (4. April 2013)

windchill schrieb:


> Mein Fazit für dieses Frühjahr: Der Durchschnittssportkleidungskäufer bei Aldi scheint dicker geworden zu sein.  Shorts und Hemden gibt es nur noch ab Größe 48 bzw. 48/50. Und dabei waren meine Größen (46/M bei 173cm u ca. 72kg) früher immer als erstes weg. Zu den einzelnen Teilen:



Kann bestätigen, dass die Klamotten 1 Größe nach oben gewandert sind. 
Trage aktuell mit Winterspeck regulär 50. Bei Aldi passen mir sogar die 48 Sachen und bei denen von letztem Jahr habe ich 52, die tatsächlich 50 waren.

Tendenz für dieses Jahr: Eher Nummer kleiner nehmen, wenn mans sportlich eng mag.

Wieso die die Schnitte ändern, wenn es defakto die gleichen Sachen sind ist mir aber ein absolutes Rätsel.


----------



## damage0099 (4. April 2013)

vllt haben die Analphabeten beim zusammennähen das falsche Etikett angenäht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moxrox (4. April 2013)

Bei Aldi hatte ich mir diverse Produkte angeschaut. Die Radunterhose hat eine Einlage die eher an eine sehr dünne Frauenbinde erinnert, wenn diese Einlage wenigstens aus Leder Chamoi bestehen würde. Die Qualität des 12L Rucksack erschien mir etwas schwächlich, vor allem die Träger.

Die Funktionsshirts hingegen bei Lidl finde ich recht gut, da habe ich ein paar davon gekauft. Die halblangen Radhosen wären als "Unterhose" unter einer langen Radhose ohne Einsatz eine Möglichkeit, besser jedenfalls als die kurze Radunterhose welche ich in der Hand hatte, die ist ja wirklich ein Witz.


----------



## Promontorium (4. April 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Wieso die die Schnitte ändern, wenn es defakto die gleichen Sachen sind ist mir aber ein absolutes Rätsel.




Vermutlich aus folgendem Grund: wenn man bei ALDI (zumindest im Süden) eine Ware umtauscht, also das Geld zurück will, muß man immer den Stornokassenbon mit seiner Adresse ausfüllen. Zudem kann man einen Gund für den Umtausch angeben, und wenn da im letzten Jahr bei den Größen regelmäßig "zu klein" angegeben wurde, liegt es für die auf der Hand, daß die diversen Größen durch die Bank zu klein ausfallen. Und dann wird eben "vergrößert"!


----------



## MucPaul (4. April 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Vermutlich aus folgendem Grund: wenn man bei ALDI (zumindest im Süden) eine Ware umtauscht, also das Geld zurück will, muß man immer den Stornokassenbon mit seiner Adresse ausfüllen. Zudem kann man einen Gund für den Umtausch angeben, und wenn da im letzten Jahr bei den Größen regelmäßig "zu klein" angegeben wurde, liegt es für die auf der Hand, daß die diversen Größen durch die Bank zu klein ausfallen. Und dann wird eben "vergrößert"!



Den Eindruck habe ich auch. Früher dachte ich immer, daß die Sachen an schmächtigen Asiaten massgeformt wurden und es bei den Europäern deshalb immer zu eng/klein war. Seit einiger Zeit passen die Teile aber dennoch gut. Scheinbar nimmt Aldi die Probleme genauso ernst wie bei den Lebensmitteln, die flugs aussortiert werden, wenn Stiftung Warentest meckert.

Ganz großes Problem: Wer hätte das gedacht, dass auch Polyester eingeht.   Letzten Herbst passte meine Aldi Bike-Hose noch perfekt. Obwohl sie nur im Schrank lang, war sie über den Winter 5cm enger geworden, wie ich soeben bemerkte.


----------



## Promontorium (4. April 2013)

Da waren Kalorien am Werk. Das sind so kleine Tierchen, die die Klamotten über den Winter enger genäht haben!


----------



## CC. (4. April 2013)

Wissenschaftlich fundierte Argumentation.  International anerkannt und reproduzierbar.


----------



## Promontorium (4. April 2013)

Evidenzbasiert, na klar!


----------



## Schildbürger (5. April 2013)

Mir waren / sind die Radfahrsachen von Aldi Süd oft zu weit.
Ich kaufe daher eher die Sachen zum Laufen, die sind für schlanke Leute besser geeignet.
Gute, kurze Radffahrhose unter die lange Winterlaufhose angezogen, ist ideal, mache ich schon seit Jahren so.


----------



## Bongo-Karl (5. April 2013)

Ich hab mir auch den 12l-Rucksack gekauft.
Langt ja fürs nötigste was man so zu ner Tour mitschleppen will.
Aber was mich persönlich stört sind der Bauch- und Brustgurt. Die werden wohl der Schere zum Opfer fallen..


----------



## Promontorium (5. April 2013)

Mach's nicht, der Halt ist deutlich schlechter!


----------



## Bongo-Karl (5. April 2013)

Wo will der Rucksack denn hin? Ich hab ja noch beide Arme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (5. April 2013)

Das nützt nichts Off Road. Man braucht dort Bauch- und Brustgurt.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (5. April 2013)

Jetzt lasst doch mal die Kirche im Dorf. Der Rucksack ist sicher genial für 12 Euro oder was er kostet, aber die Zielgruppe dafür ist sicher nicht der 16 cm Freerider oder Enduropilot, der 2000Hm an Stück abwärts brezelt. Das ist ein Tourenrucksack für am Fluss entlang, den ein Hardtailfahrer auch mal für ne Tagestour mitnehmen kann. 
Und sicher ist er seine 12 Euro wert. Das Lidl Teil für 9,99 vom letzten Jahr hält bei mir immer noch und ist sein Geld absolut wert. Auf der ersten Tour hat sich ein Kompressionsriemen verabschiedet...so what...10 Euro!!! Der Rest ist immer noch perfekt, obwohl er unter einer mittlerweile dicken Dreckschicht verborgen ist und die Schweissränder die Hauptfarbe darstellen. 
Was für ein Genörgel, wenn man das Glück geboten bekommt, für 12 Euro einen Rucksack zu bekommen.
Ein Rucksack für 12 Euro ist halt 12 Euro wert...nicht weniger, aber eventuell mehr, weil andere bei ihren Stückzahlen dafür das doppelte nehmen müssen. Wenn man bei ALDI das 299.- Bike kauft, dann fährt man damit auch nicht den Tremalzo runter. Ich weiß nicht, was die Schnäppchenjägerseele da für 12 Euro erwartet? Einen Rucksack, der sonst 200 kostet?


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (5. April 2013)

Endlich mal jemand der klare Worte spricht.


----------



## SpecCamb (6. April 2013)

Ich frage mich beim Lesen, was manche für das wenige Geld beim Discounter erwarten. Man sollte immer das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis betrachten, das in meinen Augen dort Ok ist.
Erwarte ich Qualität, z.B. gute Schläuche, dann kauf ich z.b. nen Schwalbe und nicht beim Penny.
Insgesamt bin ich mit den Dingen von Lidl, Aldi und Tchibo zufrieden. Meiner Meinung nach tun die sich nichts von der Qualität.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. April 2013)

Ich wollte keinesfalls den Rucksack schlecht reden. Noch weniger die Discounter und deren Angebote an sich. Ich kaufe fast alles dort (außer Bier-das Leben ist zu kurz für so ne Plörre). Auch eben wieder paar Restbestände an Brillen für 2,99. Meine Anforderung an eine Brille ist nämlich nicht mehr, als dass sie mir die Äste und die Dreckbatzen und eventuell Ungeziefer aus den Augen fernhält. Beim Biken durch den Modder brauch ich keine PoserOakley. Aber ich hab auch mindestens 10 Oakleys, aber die Anforderung daran ist für mich, dass ich Oakley-Fan bin und die Dinger sammle. Da könnte die Aldi Brille nur 10 Cent kosten, für die Oakley Sammlung taugt sie nicht. 
Ich hol mir jedes Jahr 2-3 Brillen beim Aldi, nach einer Saison sind sie zerkratzt und landen in der Tonne. Eventuell ökologisch bedenklich mein Verhalten, aber mir reicht es, wenn ich für 5,98 (bei 2 Brillen) pro Jahr mein Augenlicht rette....

So einfach ist es mit dem Schlauch meiner Meinung nach auch nicht. Erwarte ich Pannenschutz, dann kauf ich mir sogar die 200Gramm Dinger beim Aldi. Da sind die nämlich super fürs Geld. Erwarte ich Leichtbau, dann muss ich halt nen Supersonic für 9 Euro kaufen oder nen grünen Latex für fast 20 Euro. Oder gar die 55Gramm Version für ebensoviele Euro. Ich glaub kaum, dass Aldi ne eigene Schlauchfertigung unterhält. Das ist mit Sicherheit ein Markenschlauch, den es eventuell auch in ner blau/silbernen Schachtel oder einer orangenen gibt. 

Und genauso ist es auch beim Rucksack. Will ich mein Picknick irgendwo in den Stadtpark transportieren, oder plane ich Tagestouren in den Alpen, wo ich es mir nicht leisten kann, dass der Rucksack ins Genick knallt?...
Genau die Überlegung muss als erstes sein: Was will ich überhaupt? Und wenn auf den Bedarf der Aldi-Rucksack, die Brille oder die Socken oder was auch immer passt, dann kann man auch Geld sparen. Aber lang und breit die Unterschiede eines 200 Euro Rucksacks gegenüber dem 12 Euro Rucksack aufzuzählen wers braucht...
ab aufs Rad Leute...der Frühling steht bald oder auch nicht so bald vor der Tür


----------



## F4B1 (6. April 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> So einfach ist es mit dem Schlauch meiner Meinung nach auch nicht. Erwarte ich Pannenschutz, dann kauf ich mir sogar die 200Gramm Dinger beim Aldi. Da sind die nämlich super fürs Geld. Erwarte ich Leichtbau, dann muss ich halt nen Supersonic für 9 Euro kaufen oder nen grünen Latex für fast 20 Euro. Oder gar die 55Gramm Version für ebensoviele Euro. Ich glaub kaum, dass Aldi ne eigene Schlauchfertigung unterhält. Das ist mit Sicherheit ein Markenschlauch, den es eventuell auch in ner blau/silbernen Schachtel oder einer orangenen gibt.


So siehts aus.

Fahr am Rennrad z.B. Schläuche aus 2erPacks von Decathlon für 3, also 1,50 pro Schlauch. Wiegen bis auf 3g genau das gleiche wie die billigen Contis. Platten hat ich auch noch keinen. Ähnlich wirds bei Aldi sein.
Mich würds noch nicht mal wundern, wenn die Standardschläuche alle aus ein und demselben Automaten fallen.


----------



## Promontorium (6. April 2013)

F4B1 schrieb:


> So siehts aus.
> 
> Fahr am Rennrad z.B. Schläuche aus 2erPacks von Decathlon für 3, also 1,50 pro Schlauch. Wiegen bis auf 3g genau das gleiche wie die billigen Contis. Platten hat ich auch noch keinen. Ähnlich wirds bei Aldi sein.
> Mich würds noch nicht mal wundern, wenn die Standardschläuche alle aus ein und demselben Automaten fallen.




Natürlich haben die keine eigenen Firmen für Ihre Non-Food-Artikel. Schläuche, Brillen, Klamotten, Tennisschläger und Konsorten kommen allesamt von mehr oder weniger namhaften Herstellern. Auch wenn ich's getan habe - im Grunde nicht extra erwähnenswert!


----------



## F4B1 (6. April 2013)

Gemeint war eigentlich, dass es mich noch nicht mal wundern würde, wenn z.B. Schwalbe und Conti in der Standardausführung aus derselben Maschine stammen. Die Gewichtsunterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Firmen könnte man auch als Toleranzbereich bezeichnen, tun sich alle nichts.
Dass die Discounter zukaufen ist keine Frage.


----------



## MucPaul (6. April 2013)

F4B1 schrieb:


> So siehts aus.
> 
> Fahr am Rennrad z.B. Schläuche aus 2erPacks von Decathlon für 3, also 1,50 pro Schlauch. Wiegen bis auf 3g genau das gleiche wie die billigen Contis. Platten hat ich auch noch keinen. Ähnlich wirds bei Aldi sein.
> Mich würds noch nicht mal wundern, wenn die Standardschläuche alle aus ein und demselben Automaten fallen.



So sieht's aus. Der Schlauch ist sicherlich von Impac, Schwalbe oder Conti. Dummerweise hat meine bessere Hälfte mal einen ganzen Stoß davon gekauft und nach dem Auspacken hatten die alle die vermeiledeiten Dunlop-Ventile!! Und Kassenbon war weg.

Der 12L Aldi-Rucksack ist auf jeden Fall sein Geld wert. Vergleichbar mit einem EUR 40,- Rucksack Vaude Racer Mini, der kein bisschen besser verarbeitet ist, wie ich heute morgen im Karstadt erkennen musste.

Den 20L Rucksack aber kann man nur für kleine Touren nutzen, für eine längere Wochenendtour oder kurzer Alpencross ist das nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. April 2013)

Ich hab mir gestern die Regenjacke geholt und bin echt begeistert! Naja, die Farbe ist eher nicht mein Ding, aber schlechtes Wetter auch nicht, von daher passt´s. Ob die jetzt super atumungsaktiv ist, ist mir schnurz, ich brauch´s für den Notfall. Das Packmass ist wirklich winzig, das freut den Transalprucksack und sie wiegt grad mal 218g! ))


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (6. April 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Den 20L Rucksack aber kann man nur für kleine Touren nutzen, für eine längere Wochenendtour oder kurzer Alpencross ist das nichts.



Der 20 L Rucksack hat einen Konstruktionsfehler (Kopierfehler der Chinesen) und zwar verschiebt es beim längeren Tragen den unteren Spannbügel aus Metall, so dass dieser direkt voll ins Kreuz drückt und nicht mehr hinter dem Polster ist.

Die Fixierung in der Tragepolsterung ist zu schlecht. Man müsste zusätzliche Nähte oder Riemen anbringen um den Metallbügel besser ans Polster zu fixieren.

Passiert aber nur bei artgerechter Zuladung und nach einigen Stunden targen, wenn das Ding anfängt auszuleiern. 

Nach der 4. Ausfahrt ist der 20L Rucksack bei mir aufm Dachboden gelandet.

Bei Fahrern die sehr aufrecht fahren, sollte das Problem nicht so sehr auftreten, da keine tangentialen Kräfte auf das untere Polster wirken- für mich ist er leider so nichts.


----------



## MucPaul (6. April 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Der 20 L Rucksack hat einen Konstruktionsfehler (Kopierfehler der Chinesen) und zwar verschiebt es beim längeren Tragen den unteren Spannbügel aus Metall, so dass dieser direkt voll ins Kreuz drückt und nicht mehr hinter dem Polster ist.
> 
> Die Fixierung in der Tragepolsterung ist zu schlecht. Man müsste zusätzliche Nähte oder Riemen anbringen um den Metallbügel besser ans Polster zu fixieren.
> 
> ...



Eben aus dem Grund habe ich den 20L Rucksack nicht genommen. Ich sah das irgendwie kommen bei der simplen Konstruktion. 

Wieso gibst Du ihn nicht zurück wegen Nichtgefallens/Konstruktionsfehler. Das bringt Aldi viel, weil die mit den Rückläufern die nächste Generation besser machen. Da sind die ganz fix.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (6. April 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Eben aus dem Grund habe ich den 20L Rucksack nicht genommen. Ich sah das irgendwie kommen bei der simplen Konstruktion.
> 
> Wieso gibst Du ihn nicht zurück wegen Nichtgefallens/Konstruktionsfehler. Das bringt Aldi viel, weil die mit den Rückläufern die nächste Generation besser machen. Da sind die ganz fix.



Jo hab 2 Rucksäcke gekauft und nach 3 Monaten oder so halt das erste mal benutzt. 2 Wochen später war dann klar, dass er mir nicht taugt.
War mir ehrlich zu blöd es versuchen zu reklamieren und Zettel hat ich eh nimmer.

Aber weisst was: Ich werds mal heute Abend versuchen


----------



## klasse08-15 (13. April 2013)

Nächste Woche gibt es einen Kompressor im Aldi Süd.
https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...5-april/detailseite/ps/p/workzone-kompressor/
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Modell aus den vergangenen Aktionen?
Taugt sowas zum Aufpumpen von Tubeless-Reifen?

Gruß klasse


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (13. April 2013)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche gibt es einen Kompressor im Aldi Süd.
> https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...5-april/detailseite/ps/p/workzone-kompressor/
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Modell aus den vergangenen Aktionen?
> Taugt sowas zum Aufpumpen von Tubeless-Reifen?
> ...



Kompressor ohne Kessel taugt nicht für TL Reifen. Natürlich wirds hier wieder welche geben die ihre TL Reifen auch mit der Minipumpe dicht bekommen. Sofern Du Schwalbe Fan bist, stehen die Chancen dazu relativ gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (13. April 2013)

klasse08-15 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche gibt es einen Kompressor im Aldi Süd.
> https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...5-april/detailseite/ps/p/workzone-kompressor/
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Modell aus den vergangenen Aktionen?
> Taugt sowas zum Aufpumpen von Tubeless-Reifen?
> ...



*Leg lieber 100 drauf und kauf einen gescheiten im Baumarkt *


----------



## Kordl (13. April 2013)

Ich hole mir am Mittwoch diesen bei Norma 

Zweizylinder und 50 Liter. 

Tom


----------



## klasse08-15 (13. April 2013)

Danke, dann lass ich das einfach sein. 

Gruß klasse


----------



## Tall1969 (14. April 2013)

Meine Erfahrungen mit Lidl/Hofer und Co bei Radbedarf:


Radhosen (Hofer/Aldi) taugen nichts, da Polster fuer den Hugo, da investier ich doch lieber in eine Abverskauf Sugoi
RucksÃ¤cke (<10/ 30l) (Hofer)  funktionieren sehr gut, der kleinere beginnt jetzt nach 3 Jahren auseinanderzufallen.
Bikeshorts (Hofer) taugen leider gar nichts, da Stoff viel zu rutschig, muehsames Gerutsche auf dem Sattel... deswegen die o.a. Sale-Sugoi oder Vaude
Handschuhe, waren ok... gehen genauso schnell hin wie RÃ¶ckle, Ergon etc.
Fahrradcomputer (LIDL) - 5â¬ und geht ...
Sportunterhemden (LIDL) I love it

Letztendlich ist es fÃ¼r mich so: Die Marke die draufsteht ist wurscht, meinen funktionalen AnsprÃ¼chen muss es genÃ¼gen und den Preis muss mir das wert sein...



In Summe aber eh wurscht, weil zumindest hier in AT ist man schon von den Fruehjahrssportartikeln zu Grillen/Garten ....


----------



## MucPaul (13. Mai 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Also ich hatte mir im Laden alle bekannten Pumpen angeschaut. Am besten waren die von Specialized und die Topeak JoeBlow.
> 
> Vom Rennkompressor halte ich nicht sonderlich viel, ausser dass er robust ist. Das Design ist noch aus den 70ern und da wurde nichts verbessert seither. Auch die gleiche, nutzlose Minianzeige wie vor 20 Jahren ist noch dran.
> Der Rest von SKS ist schlichtweg gesagt Plastikschrott. Das Zeugs kommt mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit aus China und kriegt einen SKS Sticker drauf. Der gleiche Schrott sind die ganzen Schutzbleche von denen: Stromleitungen sind nach 1 Jahr korrodiert, Schutzbleche sind zu kurz designed weshalb der Dreck rumspritzt und Schuhe und Taschen versifft. Und die Halterungen sind nach 12 Monaten ausgeleiert. Billige Konstruktionen, die nicht zu Ende gedacht sind. Und ich habe etliche, etliche Produkte probiert.
> ...



So, kleines UPdate dazu:
Die Lidl Standpumpe habe ich nun ca. 5x benutzt. Hat bisher super funktioniert. Leider nun jedoch...

... hat sich nun der Spannhebel am Endstück verabschiedet. Der hält wohl nur durch Reibung von Plastik-an-Plastik und das war's dann. Das Teil hält nicht mehr am Ventil. Und der Ventilgummi ist völlig hinüber. Leider ist der ganze Ventilkopf aus einem gespritzen Teil, da kann man nichts austauschen.  
Schade, denn der Rest der Pumpe ist echt solide. 

Aber: deshalb hat man ja auch den Kassenbon gut aufgehoben und nun geht das Teil zurück in den Laden.


----------



## Paul_FfM (13. Mai 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> So, kleines UPdate dazu:
> Die Lidl Standpumpe habe ich nun ca. 5x benutzt. Hat bisher super funktioniert. Leider nun jedoch...
> 
> ...
> ...



Warum Du bei dem Ergebnis noch den Daumen hoch hälst verstehe ich nicht. Das Produkt war schlecht und nun musst Du auch noch Zeit damit verbringen, es umzutauschen. Würd' mich nerven, aber jeder Jeck is anders.

Grüeß
P.


----------



## MucPaul (13. Mai 2013)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Warum Du bei dem Ergebnis noch den Daumen hoch hälst verstehe ich nicht. Das Produkt war schlecht und nun musst Du auch noch Zeit damit verbringen, es umzutauschen. Würd' mich nerven, aber jeder Jeck is anders.
> 
> Grüeß
> P.



Daumen, weil ich als Erstkäufer bei "Lidl-Bikes" sicherheitshalber mal den Kassenbon aufgehoben habe.
Muss dort sowieso noch Brot und Milch holen, daher ist es keine Anfahrt.

Aber man lernt nicht aus. Die Pumpe machte einen sehr guten Eindruck, voll massiv und ok. verarbeitet. Aber an einem unsichtbaren Bauteil im Inneren scheiterte es dann...
Die Pumpe ist identisch zu dem ganzen eBay Kram von Beto und leider taugen Ventilschlauch und Ventil nichts. Damit ist die Pumpe leider Schrott ab Werk. 
Den Daumen-Up lösche ich wieder.


----------



## Magnum_KS (14. Mai 2013)

war heute bei Bikemax da gibt es Ersatz von den pump köpfen von SKS,vielleicht schaust du mal da ob die passen




MucPaul schrieb:


> So, kleines UPdate dazu:
> Die Lidl Standpumpe habe ich nun ca. 5x benutzt. Hat bisher super funktioniert. Leider nun jedoch...
> 
> ... hat sich nun der Spannhebel am Endstück verabschiedet. Der hält wohl nur durch Reibung von Plastik-an-Plastik und das war's dann. Das Teil hält nicht mehr am Ventil. Und der Ventilgummi ist völlig hinüber. Leider ist der ganze Ventilkopf aus einem gespritzen Teil, da kann man nichts austauschen.
> ...


----------



## MucPaul (14. Mai 2013)

Magnum_KS schrieb:


> war heute bei Bikemax da gibt es Ersatz von den pump köpfen von SKS,vielleicht schaust du mal da ob die passen



Ich habe die Pumpe schon zurück gegeben. Zu spät.

Beim Karstadt haben die gerade die SKS Wizard von EUR 39,95 auf 24,50 runtergesetzt. Ich finde die aber nirgends bei SKS, scheint ein Vorgänger des Air Kompressors zu sein? Weiss da jemand mehr?
Ansonsten wird es wohl doch eine Topeak JoeBlow, die hat einfach den besten Ventilkopf von allen.


----------



## Raumfahrer (18. Mai 2013)

Auch wenns hier um Kleidung geht....
die derzeit bei ALDI angebotenen MTB-SchlÃ¤uche im Doppelpack fÃ¼r 3.29â¬ wiegen etwa 190g - 210g.
Quali soweit ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_waldfee_28 (18. Mai 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ich habe die Pumpe schon zurück gegeben. Zu spät.
> 
> Beim Karstadt haben die gerade die SKS Wizard von EUR 39,95 auf 24,50 runtergesetzt. Ich finde die aber nirgends bei SKS, scheint ein Vorgänger des Air Kompressors zu sein? Weiss da jemand mehr?
> Ansonsten wird es wohl doch eine Topeak JoeBlow, die hat einfach den besten Ventilkopf von allen.



Wenn Du kein Rennrad fährst geht das in Ordnung. Fürs Rennrad ist halt der Rennkompressor eine Wucht. Ich hab Dir das mit der Pumpe aber schon vor paar Wochen geschrieben 

Aber für 25 EUR was von SKS taugt auf jeden Fall mehr als der ganze Kram. Da SKS noch viel in Deutschland herstellt und einen super Service hat, supporte ich auch gern diese Marke.

Ich checke im übrigen vor jedem Fahren den Luftdruck, da Latexfahrer. Reine Gewohnheitssache.

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## MucPaul (18. Mai 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Wenn Du kein Rennrad fährst geht das in Ordnung. Fürs Rennrad ist halt der Rennkompressor eine Wucht. Ich hab Dir das mit der Pumpe aber schon vor paar Wochen geschrieben
> 
> Aber für 25 EUR was von SKS taugt auf jeden Fall mehr als der ganze Kram. Da SKS noch viel in Deutschland herstellt und einen super Service hat, supporte ich auch gern diese Marke.
> 
> ...



Habe mir die SKS Wizard im Karstadt angeschaut. Die ist identisch mit der daneben stehenden SKS AirXpress 12 (bis 12bar), jedoch hat sie nur 10 bar. Für mein Rennrad langt das vollkommen, da ich nur bis ca. 8 bar aufpumpe.
Soweit ich weiss, kommen die Pumpen aber auch alle aus Asien.

Der Rennkompressor ist technisch halt völlig veraltet für den Preis. Da würde ich dann lieber die JoeBlow nehmen, die zumindest eine viel bessere Anzeige hat als das Guckloch des Rennkompressors, und einen Schlauchhalter hat sie auch. Naja, mal schauen...


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (18. Mai 2013)

Technisch veraltet? Ich würd eher sagen der ist wie Maggie Würze, einfach ein Klassiker


----------



## moxrox (19. Mai 2013)

JoeBlow ist teilweise aus Kunststoff, denke da ist der Rennkompressor etwas robuster.


----------



## DiabloPB (25. Mai 2013)

Wie ist denn der MTB Sattel von Selle Royal? 8.99â¬ der Sattel bei Aldi Nord. Taugt der was? Meiner ist so hart...


----------



## bobons (25. Mai 2013)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der MTB Sattel von Selle Royal? 8.99 der Sattel bei Aldi Nord. Taugt der was? Meiner ist so hart...



Es gibt keine "harten" oder "weichen" Sättel, es gibt nur *falsche*, die nicht zum Popo passen.
Einfach kaufen und probieren, bei 9 Euro kann man nichts falsch machen.


----------



## MucPaul (25. Mai 2013)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der MTB Sattel von Selle Royal? 8.99 der Sattel bei Aldi Nord. Taugt der was? Meiner ist so hart...



Ich hatte den Sattel vor ein paar Monaten "auf Lager" gekauft. Bei dem Preis kann man nichts falsch machen.

Es ist der baugleiche _Classic Sport Mach Free_ von Selle Royal, mit dem integrierten Clips für Rücklichter von Selle. 
Gewicht 332g und das Gelpolster ist absolut vergleichbar (identisch) zu den Sportourer Sätteln (Trekking Serie von Selle Royal).
Der Sattel ist also weich gepolstert und wird nicht hart mit der Zeit.

Mit dem Sportourer mache ich 200km Tagestouren auf dem Rennrad ohne Probleme. (Mit dem Specialized Phenom kam ich nur 25km weit, den Rest per S-Bahn heim...). 

Also musst Du Deinen Hintern antesten, ob es bei Dir passt.


----------



## MucPaul (25. Mai 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Technisch veraltet? Ich würd eher sagen der ist wie Maggie Würze, einfach ein Klassiker



Doch schon. Das Manometer ist ein Guckloch auf Fernsicht. Und Volumen umschalten geht auch nicht. SKS wollte den mal überarbeiten, hat man mir geschrieben. Eine größere Anzeige haben sie wohl nun eingebaut. Aber anstatt das Teil mal auf state-of-the-art zu bringen, hat man lieber neue MTB Pumpen rausgebracht. Logisch. So kauft man MTB + Rennrad Pumpe und der Umsatz stimmt bei SKS.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (26. Mai 2013)

Ich hab nur eine Pumpe und die wird wohl noch 30 Jahre halten. SKS Rennkompressor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiabloPB (26. Mai 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Sattel vor ein paar Monaten "auf Lager" gekauft. Bei dem Preis kann man nichts falsch machen.
> 
> Es ist der baugleiche _Classic Sport Mach Free_ von Selle Royal, mit dem integrierten Clips für Rücklichter von Selle.
> Gewicht 332g und das Gelpolster ist absolut vergleichbar (identisch) zu den Sportourer Sätteln (Trekking Serie von Selle Royal).
> ...




Danke, dann werde ich mir den wohl mal noch schnell holen am Montag. Am Freitag waren da noch welche 

Jetzt ist nur die Frage ob 332g nicht viel sind. Ich habe meinen Standard Copperhead 3 Plus (2010) Sattel noch nie gewogen.


----------



## MucPaul (26. Mai 2013)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> Danke, dann werde ich mir den wohl mal noch schnell holen am Montag. Am Freitag waren da noch welche
> 
> Jetzt ist nur die Frage ob 332g nicht viel sind. Ich habe meinen Standard Copperhead 3 Plus (2010) Sattel noch nie gewogen.



Ja, 332g ist schon viel.  Ein nicht-schmerzender Hintern hat aber seine Vorteile! 

Aber mein Sportourer Zoo Gel ist sogar noch etwas schwerer.
Im Endeffekt ist das aber egal, weil man das wieder bei der Hose an Polster einspart. Den Sportourer kann man auch 100km komplett ohne Polster fahren, so gut ist der. 

Und im Endeffekt ist der Unterschied von einem Specialized Phenom zu einem Gel Sattel ein großer Schluck Wasser.


----------



## sJany (26. Mai 2013)

Sieh es mal so: ein nicht passender Sattel kann eine 100 km Tour unmöglich machen. 100g zuviel Gewicht werden dagegen kaum dafür verantwortlich sein...


----------



## Promontorium (26. Mai 2013)

Einen Tag nur Obst mit entsprechendem Stuhlgang und einmal Haare schneiden, und schon ist das Mehrgewicht nur Makulatur!


----------



## DiabloPB (1. Juni 2013)

Huhu,

habe den Sattel jetzt bei Aldi fÃ¼r 6â¬ geschossen 
Mal sehen wie der sich sitzt!


----------



## Fabeymer (1. Juni 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Ich hab nur eine Pumpe und die wird wohl noch 30 Jahre halten. SKS Rennkompressor.



Jap. 2002 für  50 Euronen gekauft und seither einmal 15 ct für einen neuen Dichtungsring am Pumpenkopf ausgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms303 (1. Juni 2013)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> habe den Sattel jetzt bei Aldi fÃ¼r 6â¬ geschossen
> Mal sehen wie der sich sitzt!



Ich fÃ¼r 5â¬.


----------



## powerschwabe (2. Juli 2013)

Ab 08.07 gibt es wieder Fahrradbekleidung bei Lidl
http://www.lidl.de/de/Purer-Fahrspass-ab-08-07

Kann jemand was zu den Artikeln sagen?
- CRIVIT Herren Fahrrad-Jacke 12,99
- Crivit Sports Herren Fahrrad-T-Shirt 7,99
- CRIVIT Herren Funktions-Unterhemd 7,99


----------



## CrossX (2. Juli 2013)

Die Unterhemden sind super. Sind die gleichen wie jedes Jahr. Beim Shirt muss man gucken wie der Schnitt ist. Vom letzten Mal die Shirts fand ich Klasse. Das knallgelbe sieht top aus. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Montageständer? Der Preis ist ja super günstig.


----------



## ms303 (2. Juli 2013)

Der Montageständer ist in Ordnung, erst recht für das Geld.


----------



## woersdorfer (2. Juli 2013)

powerschwabe schrieb:


> Ab 08.07 gibt es wieder Fahrradbekleidung bei Lidl
> http://www.lidl.de/de/Purer-Fahrspass-ab-08-07
> 
> Kann jemand was zu den Artikeln sagen?
> ...



Die Unterhemden finde ich richtig gut - schade dass es die nur in schwarz gibt. Die Shirts sind von der Qualität in ordnung. Hier entscheidet wohl die Passform. Die Jacke wird von außen trocken halten, dafür bist du von innen geschwitzt.


----------



## Promontorium (2. Juli 2013)

Hab' mir vor ein paar Jahren mal eine Fahrradjacke bei denen gekauft, die der roten sehr ähnelt. Ist aus Ripstop, durchaus empfehlenswert. Tendenziell aber eher für den Übergang! Kannste aber zugreifen, ist brauchbar!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (2. Juli 2013)

Der Montageständer ist richtig gut. Seit einem Jahr tadellos im Gebrauch.


----------



## smart-IN (3. Juli 2013)

bei einer der aktionen vom letzten jahr, hab ich mir auch so ein unterhemd gekauft.
bei einer meiner letzten klamottenbestellungen bei Rose versuchte ich nun aber trotzdem mal einen der bike-testsieger aus - das unterhemd von Löffler. tja was soll ich sagen - das Crivit zieh ich höchstens noch im winter unter meine arbeitsklamotten, denn an die funktion des (zugegebener maßen drei bis vier mal so teuren) Löffler, kommt es nicht mal annähernd ran. vom gewicht und tragegefühl ganz zu schweigen...
und das sag ich, obwohl ich die Aldi und Lidl klamotten für ihr geld ok finde. aber die "funktion" des schweisabtransports hat das Crivit einfach nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## CrossX (3. Juli 2013)

Klar sollte so ein Löffler besser funktionieren als ein günstiges Lidl Shirt. Aber für jeden Tag tut es das von Lidl allemal. Einziger Nachteilv meiner Meinung nach ist die Materialdicke bei den ärmellosen Hemden. Im Sommer sind die eigentlich zu warm. Deshalb habe ich die nur mit Halbarm oder ganz lang für Herbst und Winter


----------



## smart-IN (3. Juli 2013)

genau das meinte ich - das Crivit ist einfach zu dick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diekholzener (20. August 2013)

Hat jemand schon mit den Armlingen bzw Beinlingen von Lidl Erfahrung gemacht ?

http://www.lidl.de/de/Action-Funktion-Dynamik-Ab-29-08-/CRIVIT-SPORTS-Fahrrad-Accessoires


----------



## Bandy (20. August 2013)

Diekholzener schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mit den Armlingen bzw Beinlingen von Lidl Erfahrung gemacht ?
> 
> http://www.lidl.de/de/Action-Funktion-Dynamik-Ab-29-08-/CRIVIT-SPORTS-Fahrrad-Accessoires



Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Set Arm- und Beinlinge zugelegt. Ich habe jetzt keinen Vergleich, weil ich sonst keine besitze aber ich bin denen zufrieden.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (20. August 2013)

Bandy schrieb:


> Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Set Arm- und Beinlinge zugelegt. Ich habe jetzt keinen Vergleich, weil ich sonst keine besitze aber ich bin denen zufrieden.



Hallo Diekholzener
Mir gehts genauso, kann sie eigentlich ohne Bedenken empfehlen, einfach probierenbei nichtgefallen zurück, nur wer gewinnt.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## sp00n82 (20. August 2013)

Oha. Wie ist denn die GrÃ¶Ãe bei denen, bzw. wie messen die?
Ist das dann ein Armling- UND ein Beinlingset fÃ¼r 12,99â¬ , oder wie darf ich das verstehen? Das mit der auswÃ¤hlbaren StÃ¼ckzahl verwirrt mich etwas.


----------



## 4mate (20. August 2013)

Armling & Beinling oder Mütze & Überschuh je 12,99
10 Sets bestellen, für die ganze Verwandschaft


----------



## sp00n82 (21. August 2013)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Mütze und den Überschuhen aus dem gleichen Angebot? Primär die Überschuhe.


----------



## Diekholzener (21. August 2013)

Hacky 2003 schrieb:


> Hallo Diekholzener
> Mir gehts genauso, kann sie eigentlich ohne Bedenken empfehlen, einfach probierenbei nichtgefallen zurück, nur wer gewinnt.
> Gruß Hacky



Ich habe mir die Armlinge und Beinlinge mal bestellt. Werde Sie demnächst dann mal testen und Bericht erstatten.


----------



## ZJGuy (21. August 2013)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Mütze und den Überschuhen aus dem gleichen Angebot? Primär die Überschuhe.



Bei dem Aldi Set musst du auf jeden Fall eine Nummer grösser nehmen, sonst bekommst du die Überschuhe nicht über die Schuhe (bzw sehr schlecht). Zudem sind die Reißverschlüsse der Aldi Überschuhe zu fein und meist nach 1 Saison hinüber.

Die Mütze ist klasse - hält warm und trägt nicht zu dick auf.

Aber wie gesagt: Sind meine Erfahrungen vom Aldi. Wie es bei Lidl aussieht ...

Gruss


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. August 2013)

Die Windjacke, die Lidl derzeit im Angebot hat, ist Ã¼brigens auch recht brauchbar. Geht so in Richtung Tune Federkleid, kostet allerdings dem Materialaufwand angemessene 10 â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (22. August 2013)

Heute Morgen gekauft - sonst müsste ich sie jetzt kaufen!


----------



## powerschwabe (22. August 2013)

Ab 29.8 bei Lidl
http://www.lidl.de/de/Action-Funktion-Dynamik-Ab-29-08


----------



## theedee (22. August 2013)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Mütze und den Überschuhen aus dem gleichen Angebot? Primär die Überschuhe.



Ich kenne die Haltbarkeit von Markenprodukten nicht, aber die Aldi-Überschuhe sind mir innerhalb eines Monats auseinandergefallen. Da ich danach auf Winterschuhe gewechselt habe brauchte ich seitdem keine mehr. Wenn du allerdings keine allzu großen Schuhe hast wirds vermutlich gehen.

Generell zu Aldi Produkten die ich schon hatte:

- Socken sind mittlerweile klasse (2010 waren die eher suboptimal)
- Winterhosen sind ziemlich gut. Polster wie immer eigentlich zu klein, aber die Hosen haben einen Winter ohne Probleme geschafft und waren ausreichend warm für Touren über 2 Stunden. Und kosten nur 13 Euro statt 80 von Markenherstellern.
- Unterhosen mit Polster sind nutzlos. Beine sind zu kurz, Polster ist schrott
- Trikots sind für den Preis ok, halten seit Jahren. Das Werbetrikot von fahrrad.de für 10 Euro (normalerweise 40 Euro) ist aber besser
- Winterhandschuhe sind befriedigend. Ausreichend warm, aber schlechte Belüftung und ziemlich klobig
- Softshell-Jacke ist klasse
- Regenjacke ist dicht, aber quasi 0 Atmungsaktivität


----------



## Kordl (22. August 2013)

Also die Beinlinge hab ich auch.  Gehen bis ca. 5 Grad und danach nehme ich meine Winterhose. Armlige wurden nicht nicht ausprobiert da Softshell. 

Kann mir wer was über Leuchtenset sagen. 

Tom


----------



## BejayMTB (22. August 2013)

Kordl schrieb:


> A
> 
> Kann mir wer was über Leuchtenset sagen.
> 
> Tom



Das zeigt den Rettungsmannschaften Deinen ungefähren Liegpunkt an. Maximal. 
Zum zur Arbeit radln aber sicher ausreichend.


----------



## gwittmac (22. August 2013)

Kordl schrieb:


> Also die Beinlinge hab ich auch.  Gehen bis ca. 5 Grad und danach nehme ich meine Winterhose. Armlige wurden nicht nicht ausprobiert da Softshell.
> 
> Kann mir wer was über Leuchtenset sagen.
> 
> Tom



Ganz ehrlich, ich bin ein Fan von diesem Aldi-Lidl-Billig-Klamotten-Kram, weil die Markenware auch aus Asien kommt und jedenfalls bei mir nicht länger hält. Aber was die Beleuchtung angeht, lass ich von dem Kram lieber die Finger. Ich habs gern, wenn man mich auf der Straße sieht, und das ist mir auch ein paar Euro mehr wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theedee (22. August 2013)

Kordl schrieb:


> Also die Beinlinge hab ich auch.  Gehen bis ca. 5 Grad und danach nehme ich meine Winterhose. Armlige wurden nicht nicht ausprobiert da Softshell.
> 
> Kann mir wer was über Leuchtenset sagen.
> 
> Tom



Naja, ein Freund von mir hat so ein Set (ob von Aldi oder Lidl weiß ich nicht). Ist halt eine STVO konforme 10 Euro Lampe. Die strahlen in 10 Meter Entfernung einen Spot um genau dort die 15/30 Lux zu erreichen. Für die Innenstadt vollkommen ausreichend, fürs Gelände vollkommen ungeeignet.
Davon abgesehen ist die Halterung an seinem System Schrott. Man bekommt für die 10 Euro hier wesentlich mehr als bei einem Markenhersteller wie Sigma, aber ich würde trotzdem davon abraten und mehr investieren.


----------



## ms303 (22. August 2013)

Hinten ist die Lampe wohl noch okay. 

Vorne vertraue ich dann lieber den ca.  30 Böllern aus China mit Cree-LED's. 

Zwar nicht STVO-Konform, aber gutes Licht... Und dimmbar ...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. August 2013)

Aldi wird mit Sicherheit keine Lampen jenseíts der Straßenverkehrsordnung anbieten. Das sollen die Lampen sein und für mehr taugen sie auch nicht. 
Die Lampen selbst sind in Ordnung, nur mit den Halterungen hapert es bei der Dauerhaltbarkeit, weil die Klemmschellen brechen/reißen. Aber hat ja 3 Jahre Garantie
Aber im Grunde bekommt man für das Geld bei den Markenherstellern nichtmal oder gerade so eine neue Schelle....


----------



## Kordl (23. August 2013)

Ok danke euch. 

Dann werden ich mich mal weiter umschauen. 

Tom


----------



## mz33 (23. August 2013)

Oh drei Jahre Garantie hat man? Weil bei mir ist genau die besagte Schwelle durch.  Blöd das der Kassenzettel schon vor längeren in die Tonne ist


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (23. August 2013)

Falls jemand richtig richtig gute Beinlinge für den Winter sucht, schaut euch mal die Gonso Thermal Beinlinge "winter" an. Um die 40 EUR je Set. Taugen von -10 Grad bis +10 Grad und sind nach 6 Jahren noch gut.


----------



## lorenz4510 (23. August 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Taugen von *-10 Grad* bis *+10 Grad* und sind nach 6 Jahren noch gut.


 
und was ist wenn es genau -11,4° hat oder +12,7°.


----------



## Kordl (23. August 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> und was ist wenn es genau -11,4° hat oder +12,7°.



Bei über -10 Grad nimmst zwei Stück. 

Tom


----------



## MrMapei (23. August 2013)

Und bei über 10 Grad werden sie runter gerollt. Pro Zentelgrad genau 12mm. Mach das mal mit Aldi Beinlingen. ..

gesendet nicht mit Ei-Phone aber Tapatalk 2


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (23. August 2013)

hab 2 satz von den aldi flutschern. gabs bei uns im restverkauf für 7 eur. bei allen gehen die fäden auf, aber für die alltagsstrampelei und als 2nd beinlinge sind die ok. Die mützchen finde ich schwer in ordnung, die überschuhe mag ich am wenigsten- hab ich verschenkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (24. August 2013)

Können mit den Überschuhen eigentlich Klickpedale gefahren werden ?Weil meine KlickSchuhe sind ziemlich dünn...


----------



## theedee (24. August 2013)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Können mit den Überschuhen eigentlich Klickpedale gefahren werden ?Weil meine KlickSchuhe sind ziemlich dünn...



Ja, alle Überschuhe sind unten offen damit man mit der Sohle auf den Pedalen stehen kann, und damit kann man dann auch Klickies benutzen.


----------



## santakruzzifix (24. August 2013)

gwittmac schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich bin ein Fan von diesem Aldi-Lidl-Billig-Klamotten-Kram, weil die Markenware auch aus Asien kommt und jedenfalls bei mir nicht länger hält.



Bei mir liegt auch eine überteuerte Marken - Pearl Izumi Jacke seit 2 Jahren herum. Seit > einem Jahr funktionieren die Reissverschlüsse nicht mehr, 
wogegen der Aldi-Günstig-Kram nach 10 Jahren noch funktioniert. 

Vaude, PearlIzumi, alles Käse. 
Preisgünstig ( nicht billig ) ist merklich geldbeutelschonender. 

Den Pearl Izumi Support in Deutschland kann man vergessen. Völliger Nasehoch-Laden mit komplettem Desinteresse. Kunden binden funktioniert anders. 

Hoffe, die Löffler-Reissverschlüsse geben den Löffel nicht ab. 
Da lob ich mir die Deuter-Rucksack-Reissverschlüsse - ein Traum. 



ps. dieser ganze Markenfurz ist nur Marketing. Oft ist preisgünstig besser als der teure Marken-Dreck.  Werde demnächst die 
Pearl Izumi Jacke mit Benzin übergiessen und anzünden.
Das Video stell ich öffentlich auf youtube und sende es den Knallern im Schwarzwald zu. Den Hasenbeuteln.


----------



## AvantFighter (26. August 2013)

Da am Donnerstag in LIdl wieder Helme für ~10Euro gibt, sind die zu gebrauchen oder lieber etwas besseres?


----------



## bobons (26. August 2013)

AvantFighter schrieb:


> Da am Donnerstag in LIdl wieder Helme für ~10Euro gibt, sind die zu gebrauchen oder lieber etwas besseres?



Einfach anprobieren! Wenn Dir die Verstellmöglichkeiten reichen und der Helm passt, ist es der Richtige. Die Helme kommen normalerweise von Cratoni und sollten somit kein Billigschrott sein.


----------



## Hillcruiser (27. August 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Die Windjacke, die Lidl derzeit im Angebot hat, ist übrigens auch recht brauchbar. Geht so in Richtung Tune Federkleid, kostet allerdings dem Materialaufwand angemessene 10 .



hab mir auch eine in gelb gekauft... für den Preis allemal i.O.


----------



## Sven Freiburg (27. August 2013)

AvantFighter schrieb:


> Da am Donnerstag in LIdl wieder Helme für ~10Euro gibt, sind die zu gebrauchen oder lieber etwas besseres?



Vorsicht: 
Wenn ich es richtig sehe, gibt es manche auf der Webseite angezeigte Aktionsartikel nur im Onlineshop - beachtet den Vermerk pro Artikel bzw. wählt den Reiter "Filialartikel"!!!

Ich bin selbst fast drauf reingefallen- das ist irreführend gemacht...


----------



## lorenz4510 (27. August 2013)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> hab mir auch eine in gelb gekauft... für den Preis allemal i.O.


 
hab sie mir dort angesehn rasselt wie ne Plastiktüte, kommt mir eher schrottig vor, war mir nicht mal das mitnehmen und testen wert.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (27. August 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> hab sie mir dort angesehn rasselt wie ne Plastiktüte, kommt mir eher schrottig vor, war mir nicht mal das mitnehmen und testen wert.



Achso die war das ? Die ich dachte jemand hätte eine Mülltüte dort hin gelegt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (27. August 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Achso die war das ? Die ich dachte jemand hätte eine Mülltüte dort hin gelegt.....


 
jo kann sein das es ein Müllsack war den ich in der Hand hatte.

oder hatte ich am vortag getrunken, und der restalk hat mir die sinne beraubt?

ne im ernst, Aldi hatte mal ne gute die jetzige von lidl is lausig.


----------



## moneyball (28. August 2013)

gwittmac schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich bin ein Fan von diesem Aldi-Lidl-Billig-Klamotten-Kram, weil die Markenware auch aus Asien kommt und jedenfalls bei mir nicht länger hält. Aber was die Beleuchtung angeht, lass ich von dem Kram lieber die Finger. Ich habs gern, wenn man mich auf der Straße sieht, und das ist mir auch ein paar Euro mehr wert.



Mag schon sein, aber ich habe bisher auch nie Probleme mit Marken-Klamotten :

- Gore Bike Regenjacke über 6 Jahre und hält den Regen wie am ersten Tag ab - k.A. wie teuer. war aber nicht günstig.

- Gore Bike Regenhose - Genau so gut, Nullprobleme.

- Gore Bike Winter Trikot - Sau gut in der Verarbeitung und Funktionalität - Auch schon mehr als 5 Jahre

- Gore Bike Armlinge + Beinlinge - Ebenfalls sehr gut bewährt, lediglich die Gummi am Oberschenkel lassen im Laufe der Jahre nach, sodass die Beinlinge nach untern rutschen. Nach 3 Jahren hatte ich mir neue geholt.

- Gore Bike Windstopper Mütze - Saugut, scheint nie kaputt gehen zu wollen.

- Gore Bike Windstopper Winderhose mit Träger - Nullbeanstandung hält zuverlässig lange warm seit eine Weile.

- The North Fache dünner Windstopper - 6 Jahre gehalten, langsam wird das Teil winddurchlässig.

- Falke F-Unterwäsche - Saugut seit Jahren.

- Sugoi Windjacke - begleitet mich bei jeder Fahrt und kommt immer zum Einsatz - Über 2 Jahre imme rnoch gut.

Pearl Izumi Handschuhe Lang - Auch über 3 Jahre Null Probleme.

- Shimano Neopren Überschuhe hat ca. 4 Winter gehalten, danach waren sie nicht mehr dicht. 

- Deuter Alpin Rucksach Reißverschluß ist kaputt, es lang an der runden Rucksachöffnung und das schon nach dem 2. Jahr. Das ärgert mich jedes Mal, vielleicht hole ich mir den Rucksack von The North Face, dort ist der Reißverschluß viel dicker.

Insgesamt kann ich nicht unbeding schlechtes über die Markenprodukte sagen.

Ich hatte mal die Funktionsshirt von Aldi mal getestet, die lagen zu  komisch glatt auf der Haut, was mit persönlich nicht gefällt. der Schnitt lag auch nicht gut am Körper.
Die Wintermützen von Aldi sind viel zu dick und liegen nicht gut unter dem Helm, da ist die Gore Bike Windstopper Mütze um Längen besser.

Der Sohnemann bekommt Aldi-Handschuhe (weil er noch wächst) und ich finde sie wirklich grotten schlecht. Keine gute Passform, schlechte verarbeitung und sehen Kacke aus - Dafür sind sie ziemlich blillig.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (28. August 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> jo kann sein das es ein Müllsack war den ich in der Hand hatte.
> s
> oder hatte ich am vortag getrunken, und der restalk hat mir die sinne beraubt?
> 
> ne im ernst, Aldi hatte mal ne gute die jetzige von lidl is lausig.



Der war Quitsch Gelb oder? Dann war das die Jacke. 

Back to Topic:
Ich hab mir die Funktionshose und das Funktions Oberteil gekauft. Die Hose passt in M perfekt. Das Oberteil an den Armen nicht so gut. Könnte aber auch daran liegen das ich noch relativ dünne Arme hab.


----------



## Bridgeguard (28. August 2013)

Hab jetzt exakt 1 Jahr (Kaufbeleg hab ich vom 27. AUgust 2012) eine Crevit Softshell Jacke mit per Reißverschluss abnehmbaren Armen
- Dicht gegen Wind - passt!
- Dicht gegen Regen - die Reißverschlüße sind die Schwachstelle und das merkt man leider auch. Ansonsten kein Problem
- Farbe: nach 1J immernoch einwandfrei Schwarz und nicht grau
- Grummi am Saum - immernoch straff genug

Schnitt:
- der Kragen ist für meinen Geschmack etwas zu niedrig
- Gesamtlänge ist Durchschnitt, bei langem Oberkörper fällt sie kurz aus
- Armlänge ist auch Durchschnitt, lange Arme ? -> wird zu kurz sein

Sonstiges:
- Für Dämmerung / Dunkelheit wären reflektierende Streifen ganz nett 

Persönliches Fazit: Wenn es mal wieder welche zu kaufen gibt, werd ich mir wieder eine mitnehmen! Bei unter 20 gibts da nichts, worüber man nicht hinwegsehen könnte.


----------



## ceee (29. August 2013)

Backnang, Donnerstag 08:00 in keiner der *3* Lidl-Filialen im Ort gibt es noch Armlinge oder Beinlinge in L/XL, 1x Packung noch in S/M 

Seit wann haben die denn ab 7 offen? 

Chris


----------



## Lateiner (29. August 2013)

Die Arm und Beinlinge gabs doch nur im Onlineshop oder!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (29. August 2013)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Die Arm und Beinlinge gabs doch nur im Onlineshop oder!?


Auf der Lidl-Seite sind sie als Fililalartikel gelistet (vielleicht nicht in jeder Filiale verfügbar), waren heute um 08:15 hier aber schon ausverkauft, ebenso wie der Helm in meiner Größe


----------



## doodlez (29. August 2013)

So hab auch mal bei Lidl gekauft, passt alles ganz gut, die größen fallen etwas größer aus, normal hab ich l- xl eher xl aber es passt l wunderbar, xl wären Zelte für mich

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## 4mate (29. August 2013)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Die Arm und Beinlinge gabs doch nur im Onlineshop oder!?


Nein.
 10:30 hier am Ort alles, und ich meine wirklich ALLES, noch reichlich vorhanden


----------



## Tesla71 (29. August 2013)

ceee schrieb:


> Backnang, Donnerstag 08:00 in keiner der *3* Lidl-Filialen im Ort gibt es noch Armlinge oder Beinlinge in L/XL, 1x Packung noch in S/M





4mate schrieb:


> Nein.
> 10:30 hier am Ort alles, und ich meine wirklich ALLES, noch reichlich vorhanden



Hm, bei mir um die Ecke - 5 nach 8 - gab es vielleicht 5 Paar Arm-/Beinlinge. Ich schätze einfach, daß die gar nicht so viele davon hatten. 

Die anderen Sachen waren reichlich vorhanden. Der Laden war leer, außer mir zwei weitere Leute, die sich für die Fahrradklamotten interessiert haben. 

Hatte mir zwei Radhosen rausgesucht (Damen M und L) und beide gehen zurück. Passen zwar, aber das Polster geht gar nicht.


----------



## 4mate (29. August 2013)

Bei Discounterhosen IMMER das Polster heraus trennen und Radlerhose darunter


----------



## Tesla71 (29. August 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Bei Discounterhosen IMMER das Polster heraus trennen und Radlerhose darunter



Beim Raustrennen mache ich die wahrscheinlich kaputt. 

Ich habe eine andere Discounter-Hose, da war das Polster besser.


----------



## sp00n82 (29. August 2013)

Bei Lidl gibts auch grad (zumindest bei uns) [ame=http://www.amazon.de/3M-ScotchliteTM-Speichensticks-Speichenreflektor-Sicherheit/dp/B001G4POL4/]Speichenreflektoren[/ame] für 4,99 (36 Stück, 3M Scotchlite). Nicht unbedingt günstiger als anderswo, aber man spart sich die Versandkosten.


----------



## doodlez (29. August 2013)

die hab ich mir auch mal geholt für den Winter Lrs

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## xrated (29. August 2013)

http://www.lidl.de/de/Action-Funktion-Dynamik-Ab-29-08-/CRIVIT-SPORTS-Herren-Softshell-Fahrradjacke

Wie schauts denn da mit Passform und Luftdurchlässigkeit aus? 

Ich habe noch alte Jacken von Aldi, da schwitzt man viel zu stark und am Bauch ist auch zuviel Material.


----------



## doodlez (29. August 2013)

mir passt sie ganz gut hab sie aber erstmal nut mal probiert

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (29. August 2013)

Die wurde hier sogar schon mal getestet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02...ken-von-endura-royal-scott-und-crivit-sports/

Gute Passform aber man schwitzt zu viel.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. August 2013)

...tja...das ist der Preis, wenn man 90% billiger kauft

Für 16 Euro kann man wohl nichtmal den Stoff kaufen, aus dem die Jacke besteht. Ich weiß nicht, was es da überhaupt zu kritisieren gibt. Eine 16-Euro-Jacke, die vieles fast so gut kann wie 169.- Euro Jacken bzw. 200 Euro Jacken 

Wems unter den Ärmchen dann etwas nässt, der muss halt die 200 Tacken auffen Tresen blättern. Vielen Dank, lieber Lidl, für die günstige (nicht billige!) Jacke. Für meinen Zweck passt die perfekt. Lieber mal bisschen geschwitzt als im Geldbeutel ausgeblutet.


----------



## Lateiner (29. August 2013)

Auch meine Meinung


----------



## xrated (29. August 2013)

Ich kenn die Lidl Jacke nicht aber bei der Aldi Jacke müsste man einfach nur den Stoff etwas dünner machen. Da friert man nichtmal bei 2stelligen Minusgraden.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (30. August 2013)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Hatte mir zwei Radhosen rausgesucht (Damen M und L) und beide gehen zurück. Passen zwar, aber das Polster geht gar nicht.



Also die Polster sind doch gut. Endlich mal keine weichen dicken Burger Klötzchen, sondern festere dünne Polster. Dafür ist die Passform bescheiden.

Hab mal eine lange für 12.99 EUR eingepackt in 48/50. An den Beinen zu eng und obenrum schlabbert sie rum, da müsst ich 10 kg mehr und Bierbauch haben.

Die schneidern halt nicht nach Größentabelle, sondern nach Bodygeometrie des gängigen Kunden- das nervt am meissten.

Bin gespannt auf Aldi nächste Woche.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (30. August 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...tja...das ist der Preis, wenn man 90% billiger kauft
> 
> Für 16 Euro kann man wohl nichtmal den Stoff kaufen, aus dem die Jacke besteht. Ich weiß nicht, was es da überhaupt zu kritisieren gibt. Eine 16-Euro-Jacke, die vieles fast so gut kann wie 169.- Euro Jacken bzw. 200 Euro Jacken
> 
> Wems unter den Ärmchen dann etwas nässt, der muss halt die 200 Tacken auffen Tresen blättern. Vielen Dank, lieber Lidl, für die günstige (nicht billige!) Jacke. Für meinen Zweck passt die perfekt. Lieber mal bisschen geschwitzt als im Geldbeutel ausgeblutet.



Na, na... ne super Markensoftshell kriegste weit günstiger. Das Material der aktuellen Lidl ist auf jeden Fall ordentlich, dass muss man sagen. Schnitt wie immer "Kartoffelsack M". Für 16 EUR muss man das einpacken und Fresse halten, oder bleiben lassen- da geb ich Dir Recht.


----------



## sibu (30. August 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Hab mal eine lange für 12.99 EUR eingepackt in 48/50. An den Beinen zu eng und obenrum schlabbert sie rum, da müsst ich 10 kg mehr und Bierbauch haben.
> 
> Die schneidern halt nicht nach Größentabelle, sondern nach Bodygeometrie des gängigen Kunden- das nervt am meissten.
> 
> Bin gespannt auf Aldi nächste Woche.


Ich gebe die Lidl-Trägerhose heute aus dem Grund zurück. Aldi hat aber nur normale Hosen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. August 2013)

ich hab mich nur auf den verlinkten Test weiter oben bezogen, dort wurden die Preise genannt - allerdings von 2011.

Scott: Preis: UVP 259,95 â¬, gÃ¼nstigster Preis im Netz: 182,00 â¬

Royal Racing: UVP  149,99 â¬, gÃ¼nstigster Preis im Netz: 64,99 â¬

Endura: Preis: UVP  199,99 â¬, gÃ¼nstigster Preis im Netz: 169,00 â¬

...und der Fairness halber muss man dann sagen, dass damals die LIDL-Crivit 19 Euro gekostet hat  Jetzt nur noch 16 Euro

Aber selbst wenn ich nach aufwÃ¤ndiger Suche eine Jacke fÃ¼r 65 Euro finden wÃ¼rde, wÃ¤re sie mir egal. Ich lebe gut mit feuchtem RÃ¼cken, aber das ist ist individuell verschieden. Ich schaffe es auch das teuerste Funktionshemd innerhalb kÃ¼rzester Zeit triefnass zu schwitzen, warum sollte ich auf SchweiÃtransport achten? Dann lieber was richtig Dichtes, damits nicht durchpfeift und der SchweiÃ wenigstens warm bleibt

Aber genau das muss halt jeder fÃ¼r sich entscheiden. Vielleicht sind meine AnsprÃ¼che einfach zu gering. Regenjacke muss nur dicht sein - fertig. Da tuts die Aldi fÃ¼r 16 Euro. Softshell soll warm halten - Lidl 100% erfÃ¼llt. Rucksack (gibts nur im FrÃ¼hjahr) fÃ¼r 9,99 von LIDL: PERFEKT! Ich wollte ja noch einen Langzeittest nachliefern.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9637039&postcount=1659

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9670457&postcount=1754

Mittlerweile hat das Ding also - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - eineinhalb Jahre "auf dem Buckel"

Dabei war reichlich Matschbeschuss, die Schulterpolster sind von SchweiÃ durchtrÃ¤nkt und mehr weiÃ als blau (sagte ich ja gerade, dass bei mir krÃ¤ftig die BrÃ¼he lÃ¤uft )

Aber der Rucksack ist nach wie vor genial. Die ReiÃverschlÃ¼sse laufen immer noch super, es ist nichts weiter abgebrochen oder gerissen. Keine NÃ¤hte kaputt. Der Langzeittest geht also weiter. Da ich teilweise (wenn das Fassungsvolumen nicht ausreicht) auch noch einen Deuter lite "irgendwas" genutzt habe, schÃ¤tze ich den LIDL jetzt auf ca. 2500km auf dem RÃ¼cken ein. Foto vom aktuellen Zustand liefere ich noch nach....Wann immer alles in den LIDL passt, ziehe ich den dem Deuter vor, weil er einfach viel schmaler auf dem RÃ¼cken ist und kaum zu merken ist.

EDIT: Mein Vergleichsrucksack ist der DEUTER Speed Lite 10. Ist etwas grÃ¶Ãer und dann im Einsatz, wenn Regen- oder Ersatzklamotten auch noch mit mÃ¼ssen, sonst immer LIDL..nur der VollstÃ¤ndigkeit halber


----------



## .Steinhart (30. August 2013)

Habe gestern ein paar Teile von Lidl geholt:

*Softshell-Jacke*
Geht wieder zurück weil zu weit. Der Schnitt bei Lidl-Jacken war die letzten Jahre besser.

*Langarm-Trikot*
In Größe M immer noch etwas zu lang, Arme sind allerdings vollkommen ok. Werde ich für 10  behalten.

*Socken*
Habe direkt drei Paar mitgenommen. Sehr gut. Wollte heute bei Rückgabe der Jacke wieder welche mitnehmen, waren aber keine in meiner Größe mehr da. Musste daher auf die Damen-Variante zurückgreifen; geht auch für Herrenfüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (30. August 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn ich nach aufwändiger Suche eine Jacke für 65 Euro finden würde, wäre sie mir egal. Ich lebe gut mit feuchtem Rücken, aber das ist ist individuell verschieden. Ich schaffe es auch das teuerste Funktionshemd innerhalb kürzester Zeit triefnass zu schwitzen, warum sollte ich auf Schweißtransport achten? Dann lieber was richtig Dichtes, damits nicht durchpfeift und der Schweiß wenigstens warm bleibt



Viele, wahrscheinlich die meisten, sind doch eh mit Rucksack unterwegs und wenn dann noch ein paar hm dazukommen, schwitzt man am Rücken. Ich würde behaupten, daß das bei jeder Jacke der Fall ist, völlig preisunabhängig. Hingegen auch abhängig von der individuellen Schwitzigkeit. In dem Fall muß sie dann dicht sein, wie Du schreibst.
Kurz gesagt. D'accord, sehe das ganauso wie Du!


----------



## BullsCH3 (30. August 2013)

Sven Freiburg schrieb:


> Vorsicht:
> Wenn ich es richtig sehe, gibt es manche auf der Webseite angezeigte Aktionsartikel nur im Onlineshop - beachtet den Vermerk pro Artikel bzw. wählt den Reiter "Filialartikel"!!!
> 
> Ich bin selbst fast drauf reingefallen- das ist irreführend gemacht...



Irreführend finde ich das nicht, bei der Bucht kannst du doch auch zwischen Auktion oder Sofortkauf wählen.


----------



## Tesla71 (30. August 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Also die Polster sind doch gut. Endlich mal keine weichen dicken Burger Klötzchen, sondern festere dünne Polster. Dafür ist die Passform bescheiden.



Ich rede von den Polstern und deren Paßform bei der Damenversion. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, damit großartig zu fahren. Wenn ich da nur dran denke wird bei mir schon alles taub.  *schauder*


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. August 2013)

...ich glaub den nächsten Beitrag bzw. die Antwort darauf ^ will ich gar nicht lesen


----------



## sp00n82 (30. August 2013)

BullsCH3 schrieb:


> Sven Freiburg schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vorsicht:
> ...



Bei mir hatte das "Filiale"-Icon solange gefehlt, bis ich tatsächlich auch eine Filiale ausgewählt hatte. Deswegen war ich ursprünglich auch davon ausgegangen, dass es diesmal nur online verfügbar ist, und war dann freudig überrascht, als jemand von seinem Filialkauf berichtet hat. 

Also zumindest dieses Verhalten war *sehr* irreführend (für mich).


// Edit
Wenn ich gerade schon hier poste, gabs bei Aldi oder Lidl nicht auch ne Standpumpe? Bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber falls ja, wie teuer, und taugt die was?


----------



## doodlez (30. August 2013)

scheinbar muss ich an den armen noch bissl zulegen, die armlinge sind n bissl zu breit 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (30. August 2013)

doodlez schrieb:


> scheinbar muss ich an den armen noch bissl zulegen, die armlinge sind n bissl zu breit


Das ist bei mir ähnlich, die Beinlinge sind fast zu eng, und bei den Armlingen labberts nen bisserl... aber was solls, anstatt Hanteln zu stemmen, stemme ich mich halt lieber auf den Berg rauf.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (30. August 2013)

Ich war in 4 Lidl Filialen und in 3 davon gab es die Beinlinge und Armlinge nicht mehr und in der 4. gabs sie noch in XL und S/M aber die waren dank unserer Lieben Mitmenschen aufgerissen weshalb ich keine Bekommen hab.


----------



## doodlez (30. August 2013)

bei uns gabs noch genug

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kaegifred (30. August 2013)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels
Preiswert ist zwar schön und gut,aber ihr wisst ja das die Sache auch eine Kehrseite hat um die es hier zwar nicht gehen soll,aber hin und wieder mal erwähnt werden sollte.
Das diese tollen Klamotten aus den Discountern grösstenteils unter schlimmsten Bedingungen und unter allerschlechtester Bezahlung und teilweise auch von Kindern hergestellt wird,ist euch schon klar?
Und das Vergleiche zwischen hiesigen "völlig überteuerten" Anbietern und der "Sklavenarbeit" aus Fernost keiner Betrachtung standhalten,sollte auch klar sein.
Ich wollte das nur mal nebenbei erwähnen,warum was so billig zu haben ist.
Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. August 2013)

Gut - nun ist es erwähnt. 
Ich hoffe es wird nun nicht wieder eine seitenlange Diskussion darum.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (30. August 2013)

kaegifred schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs und Mädels
> Preiswert ist zwar schön und gut,aber ihr wisst ja das die Sache auch eine Kehrseite hat um die es hier zwar nicht gehen soll,aber hin und wieder mal erwähnt werden sollte.
> Das diese tollen Klamotten aus den Discountern grösstenteils unter schlimmsten Bedingungen und unter allerschlechtester Bezahlung und teilweise auch von Kindern hergestellt wird,ist euch schon klar?
> Und das Vergleiche zwischen hiesigen "völlig überteuerten" Anbietern und der "Sklavenarbeit" aus Fernost keiner Betrachtung standhalten,sollte auch klar sein.
> ...


 
Die Diskussion beginnt (will mich kurz halten ): 
Ist dir denn auch bewusst, dass es sich bei den meisten diese Produkte um die selben Produkte handelt wie die von Marken nur das dort kein Markenname drauf ist? Zudem ein Hoher Preis zeugt nicht unbedingt von besseren Bedingungen. Denn den groß teil bezahlst du nur für den Namen. 

Ich wollte das mal loswerden.


----------



## 4mate (30. August 2013)

kaegifred schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs und Mädels
> Preiswert ist zwar schön und gut,aber ihr wisst ja das die Sache auch eine Kehrseite hat um die es hier zwar nicht gehen soll,aber hin und wieder mal erwähnt werden sollte.
> Das diese tollen Klamotten aus den Discountern grösstenteils unter schlimmsten Bedingungen und unter allerschlechtester Bezahlung und teilweise auch von Kindern hergestellt wird,ist euch schon klar?
> Und das Vergleiche zwischen hiesigen "völlig überteuerten" Anbietern und der "Sklavenarbeit" aus Fernost keiner Betrachtung standhalten,sollte auch klar sein.
> ...


 Wissen wir doch schon lange, hast du nicht die 100 Seiten gelesen? Es wurde mehrfach erwähnt.

Deshalb: Das ist Okay so! Erledigt!
 Weiter gehts! Sind die Aldi Hosen mit weitem Bein?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. August 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Wissen wir doch schon lange, hast du nicht die 100 Seiten gelesen? Es wurde mehrfach erwähnt.
> 
> Deshalb: Das ist Okay so! Erledigt!
> Weiter gehts! Sind die Aldi Hosen mit weitem Bein?



Komischerweise wollte ich grade das gleiche schreiben 

1. Bedingung, bevor man hier was schreiben darf, man muss alle 2500 Beiträge gelesen haben

Sorry, ich halte mich jetzt auch zurück...wie oft in diesen 2500 Beiträgen gings wohl schon darum?  

Was ich mich gerade gefragt habe: Gabs das schon jemalsmal, dass tagesgleich beide die Radsachen im Angebot hatten wie jetzt am Donnerstag? Normal sind ja immer paar Tage Luft dazwischen. Irgendwie dämlich von beiden oder?


----------



## 4mate (30. August 2013)

Nee, soweit ich mich erinnere ist das öfters so,  weil  es  optimal ist
 wenn alle Radler 2fach einkaufen können und dabei 10fach erwerben


----------



## CubeFan1998 (30. August 2013)

Weiß denn einer zufällig wann die Rad Sachen auch zum Aldi Nord kommen? Kurze Eindrücke bei meiner Ausbeute vom Lidl. 
Funktionshemd: Gute Passform wie es wirkt werde ich mal morgen bei der Fahrt ausprobieren. 

Fahrrad Jacke: Auch gute Passform heute im Regen getestet hält Wind und Wasser ab. 
Was hab ich denn noch geholt?.....
Ach ja die Handschuhe passen auch ganz gut mal schauen wie die in kälteren Tagen werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. August 2013)

Jaja...schon...im Abstand von ner Woche oder 2 meistens, aber am selben Tag?

Wie auch immer...diesmal war ich nicht einkaufen, die Artikel meiner Wunschliste kommen wohl erst im Februar wieder. Das Kettenspray z.B. Kann sogar sein, dass das die Motorradwochen waren, aber das ist klasse fürs Fahrrad. Aber eher was für Vielpfleger. Ist wohl dieselbe Suppe drin wie in Würth DryLube...Aber das ist mehr zur äußeren "Versiegelung" gedacht. Geölt/geschmiert werden muss trotzdem.


----------



## Promontorium (30. August 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Was ich mich gerade gefragt habe: Gabs das schon jemalsmal, dass tagesgleich beide die Radsachen im Angebot hatten wie jetzt am Donnerstag? Normal sind ja immer paar Tage Luft dazwischen. Irgendwie dämlich von beiden oder?



Da steckt die NSA dahinter, garantiert!


----------



## xrated (30. August 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Hab mal eine lange für 12.99 EUR eingepackt in 48/50. An den Beinen zu eng und obenrum schlabbert sie rum, da müsst ich 10 kg mehr und Bierbauch haben.



Die haben also immer noch nichts gelernt. Oder ist der Durchschnittsradfahrer wirklich so fett?
Und komisch das denen noch nie aufgefallen ist das die Übergrößen immer massig überbleiben. Die scheinen überhaupt keine Übersicht zu haben was überhaupt verkauft wird.

Wegen der Größe kann ich nur raten, wendet euch direkt per Mail an den Supermarkt. Je mehr das machen, desto eher ändert sich was.


----------



## Magico80 (30. August 2013)

Wie fallen denn die langen Trägerhosen aus? Vergleich zu Gore, Mavic, Castelli oder Assos?

Problem ist, daß es die im Norden bei uns nicht gibt und ich die von meinen Eltern im Süden schicken lassen müsste.

Bei den Jacken (Hab Gore XXL) hab ich ne XL anprobiert, die war zu schlabberig, die L nen tacken zu eng.

Ich bin eigentlich auch der, der gute Qualität kauft und dafür auch zahlt, aber ich fahre jeden Tag 30km zur Arbeit und brauche da mind. 2 Shoftshells, 2 Hosen usw. Da ist eine zu wenig, bzw. jeden Tag waschen auch ein Kostenfaktor.


----------



## lorenz4510 (31. August 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Die haben also immer noch nichts gelernt. Oder ist der Durchschnittsradfahrer wirklich so fett?


 
noe nur du solltest bedenken das es darum geht möglichst viele leute abzudecken darum ist bishen grösser und weiter nun mal besser.

wenn man alles für atletische körper schneidern würde, wieviel von dem zeug würde dann verkauft werden?

Sachen wo es wirklich um ordentliche passform geht kauf ich ja darum nicht beim Discountern, finde ich auch nie was, sondern von eher spezialisierten firmen, Sachen die nur grob passen müssen beim Discounter.

ne lange gepolsterte radhose die oben wie unter perfekt sitzen soll, find ich definitiv niemals dort.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (31. August 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Wie fallen denn die langen Trägerhosen aus? Vergleich zu Gore, Mavic, Castelli oder Assos?
> 
> Problem ist, daß es die im Norden bei uns nicht gibt und ich die von meinen Eltern im Süden schicken lassen müsste.
> 
> ...



Das kannste überhaupt net vergleichen. Das ist wie Fiat 500 mit Porsche 911 vergleichen. Die Hosen sind für 12 EUR ok und für die kurze Runde unter der Woche. Ich fahr das Zeug nur auf kurzen Einheiten um die guten Sachen nicht ganz so oft waschen zu müssen und etwas zu schonen.

Die Trägerhose ist fürn Gulli, Polster find ich vom Eindruck ok, aber die Passform ist total absolut kacke. Und elastisch ist das Teil auch net, es ist mehr so ein Vliesstoff ähnlich Baumwolle.

Ich frag mich echt wem die passen soll. Bekanntschaft hats gerade bestätigt.... passt auch net, viel zu weit obenrum.


----------



## Magico80 (31. August 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Das kannste überhaupt net vergleichen. Das ist wie Fiat 500 mit Porsche 911 vergleichen. Die Hosen sind für 12 EUR ok und für die kurze Runde unter der Woche. Ich fahr das Zeug nur auf kurzen Einheiten um die guten Sachen nicht ganz so oft waschen zu müssen und etwas zu schonen.
> 
> Die Trägerhose ist fürn Gulli, Polster find ich vom Eindruck ok, aber die Passform ist total absolut kacke. Und elastisch ist das Teil auch net, es ist mehr so ein Vliesstoff ähnlich Baumwolle.
> 
> Ich frag mich echt wem die passen soll. Bekanntschaft hats gerade bestätigt.... passt auch net, viel zu weit obenrum.



Möchte das ja auch für den Zweck. Arbeitsweg 30min. Da will ich nicht immer meine guten Hosen nehmen.
Mir gehts primär um die Passform und Größe im Vergleich zu den genannten. Ich bin nicht der typische Rad-Schlankhans. Hatte schon mal so eine kurze hose mit Polster von Cirvit ohne Träger, die war ok. Aber halt ohne Träger.


----------



## lorenz4510 (31. August 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Möchte das ja auch für den Zweck. Arbeitsweg 30min.


 
für nen arbeistweg von paar Minuten zieste ernsthaft ne radhose an?

Jeans,arbeitshose oder was du halt sonst in der arbeit anhast und damit hinfahren geht bei dir nicht?


----------



## Magico80 (31. August 2013)

ich fahre ca 30min Vollgas durch Hamburg mit ca 28-30er Schnitt pro Strecke ca 15Km. D.h. viele rote Ampeln und Ampelsprints. Ich betrachte das als "Sport" mit dem angenehmen Vorteil der kostengünstigen Fortbewegung. Ich fahre jeden Tag bei Wind und wetter.

Hätte ich Jeans an, wäre die durch geschwitzt wie ich auf Arbeit ankomme. Deshalb ziehe ich da Funktionskleidung an.

Das hat nichts mit gemütlich zur Arbeit rollern zu tun bei dem es eine Jeans tun würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (31. August 2013)

bei 30km/h schnitt vermute ich mal das ist ein Rennrad?
 ich fahr auch täglich mit dem rad zur arbreit nur sinds bei mir knapp 8-9KM,der kürzeste weg,"habs noch nie genau gemessen" und die fahr ich gemütlich glaub um die ca 14km/h schnitt.

gibt bei mir noch ne Möglichkeit auf ne lange variante dann ist es so um die 15KM da ist dann ein leichter bogen im weg, dafür ohne nen geländeabschnitt.

na dann ein hoch auch die discounterhosen findet sich immer ne Anwendung dafür.


----------



## Magico80 (31. August 2013)

Ja, ich habe ein Rennrad, ein Cyclocross und ein MTB. Auf das Cyclocross (Rennrad mit gemäßigter Geo und Stollenreifen sowie Bremsscheibe) habe ich 28er Straßenpneus drauf gemacht und fahr damit zur Arbeit.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (31. August 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> bei 30km/h schnitt vermute ich mal das ist ein Rennrad?
> ich fahr auch täglich mit dem rad zur arbreit nur sinds bei mir knapp 8-9KM,der kürzeste weg,"habs noch nie genau gemessen" und die fahr ich gemütlich glaub um die ca 14km/h schnitt.
> 
> gibt bei mir noch ne Möglichkeit auf ne lange variante dann ist es so um die 15KM da ist dann ein leichter bogen im weg, dafür ohne nen geländeabschnitt.
> ...



Wieso braucht man ein Rennrad für einen 30 km/h? Ich mach das mit meinem MTB ohne Probleme.


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. August 2013)

Ist auch wahnsinnig sinnvoll, mit dem MTB auf der Straße umherzugurken. Macht noch dazu sehr viel Spaß.


----------



## Magico80 (31. August 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Wieso braucht man ein Rennrad für einen 30 km/h? Ich mach das mit meinem MTB ohne Probleme.



Na dann viel Spaß dabei...

Ich wundere mich immer wieder, daß in HH in der Stadt Leute mit Fullys und Hardcore Bereifung durch die Gegend schlittern. Manche schaffens auch mal mich zu überholen, nur dauerhaft ist denjenigen der Spaß meist nicht gegönnt. Meist halten sie sich max nen Kilometer bei dem Tempo um dann laut nach Luft schnappend an der nächsten Ampel zusammen zu brechen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (31. August 2013)

sicher ist 30km/h durchschnitt ne gewisse zeit mit nem mtb schaffbar nur die kraft die dafür notwendig ist um die Geschwindigkeit zu halten ist um etliches grösser als auf nem Rennrad.

für mich eher nicht da währe ich total im ars..... auf der arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (31. August 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ist auch wahnsinnig sinnvoll, mit dem MTB auf der Straße umherzugurken. Macht noch dazu sehr viel Spaß.



Sorry das ich nicht das Geld hab mir für jeden Anlass ein Fahrrad zu kaufen. Bin auch nur Schüler........


----------



## theedee (31. August 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß dabei...
> 
> Ich wundere mich immer wieder, daß in HH in der Stadt Leute mit Fullys und Hardcore Bereifung durch die Gegend schlittern. Manche schaffens auch mal mich zu überholen, nur dauerhaft ist denjenigen der Spaß meist nicht gegönnt. Meist halten sie sich max nen Kilometer bei dem Tempo um dann laut nach Luft schnappend an der nächsten Ampel zusammen zu brechen.



Ich nenne das Sport  Und ein MTB ist in der Stadt auch toll, denn ich wunder mich über die Leute die freiweillig mit 8 bar ohne Federung sich den Popo aufreißen während ich gemütlich über alles drüberbügel was die Strasse zu bieten hat.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (31. August 2013)

theedee schrieb:


> Ich nenne das Sport  Und ein MTB ist in der Stadt auch toll, denn ich wunder mich über die Leute die freiweillig mit 8 bar ohne Federung sich den Popo aufreißen während ich gemütlich über alles drüberbügel was die Strasse zu bieten hat.


----------



## Magico80 (31. August 2013)

theedee schrieb:


> Ich nenne das Sport  Und ein MTB ist in der Stadt auch toll, denn ich wunder mich über die Leute die freiweillig mit 8 bar ohne Federung sich den Popo aufreißen während ich gemütlich über alles drüberbügel was die Strasse zu bieten hat.



Darfst Du ja gerne machen. Ich habe es auch versucht und beim MTB geht mir zu viel Kraft in die Dämpfer und die Reifen zu viel Rollwiederstand. Vorankommen ist die Devise. Zur Arbeit möchte ich schnell von A nach B kommen. Und da ist das MTB bei mir fehl am Platz. 

So eine Carbongabel und 28er Reifen bügeln genug weg. Wer mehr braucht auf der Straße is ne Pu**y. 

Und wenn ich schreibe 30km Schnitt, heist das auf der gesamten Strecke. Nicht Teilstrecke. Und 30er Schnitt auf 15Km Hamburg City muss mir erst mal einer nachmachen auf dem MTB 5 Tage die Woche das ganze Jahr. Hört sich immer nach nix an..aber das zieht gewaltig auf die Strecke mit Ampelstops. Denn die STVO gibts auch noch. Nicht unschaffbar mit dem MTB aber benötigt doch gute Kondition für every Day. Auf meiner Strecke sind auch einige gute zur Arbeit Radler dabei, aber davon gefahren ist mir jedenfalls noch keiner, weder mit RR, MTB oder Tecker.

Ich sag ja, es gibt immer wieder welche die versuchens, werden aber meist nach 1km laut nach Luft Japsend wieder aufgefunden. ;-)


----------



## xrated (31. August 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> wenn man alles für atletische körper schneidern würde, wieviel von dem zeug würde dann verkauft werden?



Also ich bin mit 1,76 74kg jetzt auch nicht grad schmal, dass ist eigentlich Normalgewicht.
Ich glaube auch nicht das soviele mit 100kg überhaupt solche Kleidung tragen würden.

Muss aber auch sagen das bei dem Aldi/Lidl Zeugs selten was brauchbares dabei war. Richtig gut sind eigentlich nur bestimmte Unterhemden und Handschuhe. Bei den Trikots habe ich 2 in Frauengröße, die passen wenigstens


----------



## Deleted 231917 (31. August 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Darfst Du ja gerne machen. Ich habe es auch versucht und beim MTB geht mir zu viel Kraft in die Dämpfer und die Reifen zu viel Rollwiederstand. Vorankommen ist die Devise. Zur Arbeit möchte ich schnell von A nach B kommen. Und da ist das MTB bei mir fehl am Platz.
> 
> So eine Carbongabel und 28er Reifen bügeln genug weg. Wer mehr braucht auf der Straße is ne Pu**y.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ca. 8,5 kg-26er-Crossbike mit Carbongabel und Race Kings 2.0, 11 km einfacher Arbeitsweg von Kassel bis Niestetal, wenn alles glatt läuft, dann in unter 19 Minuten.

Wir sollten mal zusammen fahren! 

Viele Grüße

Marcel


----------



## lorenz4510 (31. August 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit 1,76 74kg jetzt auch nicht grad schmal, dass ist eigentlich Normalgewicht.
> Ich glaube auch nicht das soviele mit 100kg überhaupt solche Kleidung tragen würden.


 

das ist sportlich, ich bin bei gut 80kg und deiner grösse und bin aúch noch ned wirklich dick.

nimm mal 1,75 bei knapp 85-90kg das wird eher der durchschnittsdeutsche sein laut Discounter norm.

ich fahr eher nur aus dem grund mit MTB zur arbeit da kleines wald/geländestuck drin ist, hab da Schwalbe hurrican drauf die laufen auf Asphalt ganz passabel.


----------



## Philippr76 (31. August 2013)

also mir (1,80m,96kg)  passt die LIDL Jacke sehr gut, bis auf die etwas zu weiten Ärmel.

Wer allerdings den Schnitt dieser Hose verbrochen hat weiß ich auch nicht. Für leute mit leichtem Bauchansatz fast unmöglich zu tragen, und der Rest kann die sich ja bis weit über den Bauchnabel hochziehen ^^


----------



## Diekholzener (31. August 2013)

Habe meine Bestellung nu nauch bekommen.

Habe mir von Lidl folgende Sachen bestellt.

Herren Softshell Fahrradjacke. Größe XL passt mir super. Fühle mich sehr wohl in der Jacke, was ja nicht immer bei den Artikeln von Lidl der Fall ist.
http://www.lidl.de/de/Action-Funktion-Dynamik-Ab-29-08-/CRIVIT-SPORTS-Herren-Softshell-Fahrradjacke

Fahrrad Shirts - Die sind echt super. Sind sehr leicht und fühlen sich echt gut an. 

http://www.lidl.de/de/Action-Funktion-Dynamik-Ab-29-08-/CRIVIT-SPORTS-Herren-Fahrradshirt

Fahrradhose Jumper - Größe passt. Alles weitere kann ich noch nicht sagen, da ich die noch testen muss

http://www.lidl.de/de/Action-Funktion-Dynamik-Ab-29-08-/CRIVIT-SPORTS-Herren-Fahrradhose/-jumper

Bein und Armstülpen sitzen sehr gut. Kein verrutschen oder ähnliches. Die Mütze sitzt klasse bei mir. Auch nicht ganz so dün, dass Sie bestimmt locker in den Minusgraden getragen werden kann. Bei den Schuhüberziehern glaube ich nicht, das die den Winter überleben. Aber abwarten.

http://www.lidl.de/de/Action-Funktion-Dynamik-Ab-29-08-/CRIVIT-SPORTS-Fahrrad-Accessoires

Sobald alles ausgiebig getestet wurde kann ich auch einen Bericht darüber geben, wie sich die Ware draussen bewährt hat.


----------



## doodlez (31. August 2013)

die beinlinge haben ganz gut warm gehalten heut morgen bei 9 - 12 grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dangerous Dave (2. September 2013)

Ich habe auch bei Lidl und heute bei Aldi zugeschlagen: von Lidl die Trägerhose in 48/50 und von Aldi die "Softshell"-Jacke in 50. Ich konnte beides zwar noch nicht fahrend testen (da zu warm), aber von der Passform finde ich beides in Ordnung. Die Hose sitzt bei mir (1,78m; 63kg) zwar nicht knall-eng, aber trotzdem alles andere als Kartoffelsack, wie manche hier ja geschrieben haben. Allerdings ist das Softshell tatsächlich relativ wenig elastisch (verglichen mit Vaude Softshell) und das Polster ist etwas groß und steif. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass sich das beim Fahren gibt...
Die Jacke sitzt bei mir sehr gut bzw. ich würde fast sagen genau richtig, aber dafür muss ich noch ne Runde damit drehen. Die Ärmel scheinen mir von der Länge gut zu passen und am Bauch (wo keiner ist  ) ist kein überschüssiges Material. Allerdings ist das Material in meinen Augen kein richtiges Softshell, wie man es von teureren Marken kennt, wo die Oberfläche ja recht glatt ist. Hier ist sie eher netzartig. Dennoch ist das Material etwas elastisch und scheinbar winddicht. Jedenfalls kann ich nicht durchpusten... 
Mal abwarten, was es beim Fahren taugt, aber ich schätze, bei dem Preis kann man kaum meckern!


----------



## Dangerous Dave (2. September 2013)

Achso, eins noch: die Aldi-Handschuhe habe ich mir zwar aktuell nicht geholt, dafür aber schon beim letzten Mal, als es genau diese gab. Bin damit schon bei -15 °C gefahren und hatte keine Probleme. Ich kann sie also für den Bereich unter 0 Grad durchaus empfehlen, darüber sind sie eher zu warm. Wenn ich mir also beim letzten Mal nicht gleich zwei Paar geholt hätte (wovon sogar erst eins in Benutzung war), dann hätte ich mir auf jeden Fall wieder welche mitgenommen!


----------



## cabriofan444 (3. September 2013)

Hab gestern auch bei Aldi zugeschlagen:
Langarm-Trikot in Schwarz, Radunterhemd und Handschuhe.
Trikot paßt Gr. 54 (191cm/89kg), Unterhemd 56, Trikot innen angerauht.
Gott sei Dank zu warm zum Testen, aber für ne Herbst-/Winterrunde sicherlich gut zu  gebrauchen...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. September 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> hab sie mir dort angesehn rasselt wie ne Plastiktüte, kommt mir eher schrottig vor, war mir nicht mal das mitnehmen und testen wert.



Hm, ich muss zugeben, ich hatte vom Foto beurteilt. Habe selber zwei ältere - ne gelbe, die zwar etwas plastik-artiger ist, aber bisher sowohl in den Bergen als auch beim Laufen eine gute Figur macht und eine noch ältere grüne mit dem Aufdruck "Bike", die sich etwas textiler anfühlt und eine Kapuze angeschnitten hat. Die grüne ist besser, aber auch die gelbe erfüllt ihren Zweck gut.

Wenn die letzte Generation anders ausfiel - sorry!


----------



## bobons (3. September 2013)

cabriofan444 schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank zu warm zum Testen...



Man muss nur wollen: Einer der hier zur Arbeit mit dem Rad fährt hatte heute morgen die ganze Palette an: Unterhemd, Trikot, Softshell und die Radhose... 
Vielleicht vermisst er die Sauna...


----------



## lorenz4510 (3. September 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Hm, ich muss zugeben, ich hatte vom Foto beurteilt. Habe selber zwei ältere - ne gelbe, die zwar etwas plastik-artiger ist, aber bisher sowohl in den Bergen als auch beim Laufen eine gute Figur macht und eine noch ältere grüne mit dem Aufdruck "Bike", die sich etwas textiler anfühlt und eine Kapuze angeschnitten hat. Die grüne ist besser, aber auch die gelbe erfüllt ihren Zweck gut.
> 
> Wenn die letzte Generation anders ausfiel - sorry!


 
die älteren kenn ich nicht.
 aber selbst Aldi und lidl verändern alle paar jahre die Palette , mache Produkte unterscheiden sich sogar jedes jahr, darum kann ich kaum beurteile wie die modelle vor ein oder 2 jahren waren.

darum schau ich ja immer mal wieder das Sortiment durch um zu sehen was sich verändert hat.

manchmal zum guten, manchmal eben zum schlechten hin.


----------



## bummelexpress (3. September 2013)

Dangerous Dave schrieb:


> Bin damit schon bei -15 °C gefahren und hatte keine Probleme. Ich kann sie also für den Bereich unter 0 Grad durchaus empfehlen, darüber sind sie eher zu warm.


ich nehm dich beim Wort  und habe die mir jetzt auch geholt. 
(obwohl ich ja nicht mehr wirklich glaube, dass es Handschuhe gibt in welchen ich bei -10°C warme Finger habe....)


----------



## 4mate (3. September 2013)

Tipp: Darunter dünne Seiden- oder Baumwollhandschuhe ziehen und GARANTIERT kein kalten Finger mehr


----------



## lorenz4510 (3. September 2013)

bummelexpress schrieb:


> ich nehm dich beim Wort  und habe die mir jetzt auch geholt.
> (obwohl ich ja nicht mehr wirklich glaube, dass es Handschuhe gibt in welchen ich bei -10Â°C warme Finger habe....)


 

nimm den "softshell skihandschuh", so oder so Ã¤hnlich wird er bezeichnet fÃ¼r  ~6,99â¬, sobald er wiÃ©der im program ist, in dem ist es praktisch unmÃ¶glich kalte finger darin zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 231917 (3. September 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> nimm den "softshell skihandschuh", so oder so ähnlich wird er bezeichnet für  ~6,99, sobald er wiéder im program ist, in dem ist es praktisch unmöglich kalte finger darin zu haben.



Hallo,

wann und wo solls die geben?

Danke.

Viele Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. September 2013)

MarcelJuettner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wann und wo solls die geben?
> 
> ...



Während der Snowboardwochen bei McAldi - pünktlich zur kalten Jahreszeit Die hab ich auch. Bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig beim Schalten, aber ganz sicher immer warme Pfoten

Wenn die Trinkflasche schon nur noch aus einem Eisklumpen besteht, hat man immer noch warme Hände...meistens in der letzten Oktoberwoche  - und dann für 5 Euro

Gleich noch die Klimasportsocken und die Wärmeeinlegesohlen dazu kaufen und der Schneetour steht nix mehr im Wege...

Letztes Jahr sogar schon am 18.10. zu haben...

...die Mitglieder des Aldi-Fanclubs werden es kennen, für alle anderen Sparwilligen hier die Datenbank mit Prognosen:

http://www.discounter-archiv.de/de/archiv/ALDI-Sued/2012-10-18/


----------



## Deleted 231917 (3. September 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Während der Snowboardwochen bei McAldi - pünktlich zur kalten Jahreszeit Die hab ich auch. Bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig beim Schalten, aber ganz sicher immer warme Pfoten
> 
> Wenn die Trinkflasche schon nur noch aus einem Eisklumpen besteht, hat man immer noch warme Hände...meistens in der letzten Oktoberwoche  - und dann für 5 Euro
> 
> Gleich noch die Klimasportsocken und die Wärmeeinlegesohlen dazu kaufen und der Schneetour steht nix mehr im Wege...



Super ... hört sich echt klasse an. Gleich im Kalender vermerkt! 

Danke.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. September 2013)

Ich hab in meinem Beitrag noch was ergänzt oben drüber...da kannst Du Dir die Prognose auch anzeigen lassen, wann sie dieses Jahr eventuell!!! kommen

Da ist auch noch ein Foto dabei vom letzten Jahr


----------



## Deleted 231917 (3. September 2013)

Erledigt!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. September 2013)

Und es sei auch noch vermerkt, dass es am 8.11. letztes Jahr noch "hochwertige Skihandschuhe" gab...die dann für 15 Tacken...noch nicht getestet die Dinger.

Und nochmal 2 Wochen später gabs Softshell-Skihandschuhe. Die kenne ich auch noch nicht. Für 6,99 allerdings einen weiteren Versuch wert...

http://www.discounter-archiv.de/de/archiv/ALDI-Sued/2012-11-19/Skihandschuhe-Softshell/1010623/

Sind eventuell nicht ganz so warm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. September 2013)

Für Aldi Nord kannst Du da auch suchen. Einfach in der Suche "Ski Handschuhe" eingeben, dann bekommt man Süd und Nord gelistet. Ob es immer die identischen Sachen sind, weiß ich nicht, aber das Sortiment ist immer ähnlich. Alles kommt im Abstand von 2 Wochen sowohl bei Süd als auch Nord.


----------



## Deleted 231917 (3. September 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Und es sei auch noch vermerkt, dass es am 8.11. letztes Jahr noch "hochwertige Skihandschuhe" gab...die dann für 15 Tacken...noch nicht getestet die Dinger.
> 
> Und nochmal 2 Wochen später gabs Softshell-Skihandschuhe. Die kenne ich auch noch nicht. Für 6,99 allerdings einen weiteren Versuch wert...
> 
> ...



Aber um die es hier geht, sind die

http://www.discounter-archiv.de/de/archiv/ALDI-Nord/2012-10-31/Skihandschuhe/998251/#prognose

?

Die hier

http://www.discounter-archiv.de/de/archiv/ALDI-Nord/2012-12-06/Winter-Allround-Handschuhe/1019021/

habe ich.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. September 2013)

Ne....um die es ursprünglich geht, sind die SOFTSHELL für 6,99. Die hatte der Kollege ca. 10 Beiträge weiter oben empfohlen. 

http://www.discounter-archiv.de/de/archiv/ALDI-Sued/2012-11-19/Skihandschuhe-Softshell/1010623/

Ich hab nur vermutet, wer wirklich warme Pfoten braucht, der nimmt die richtig dicken für 4,99. Aber fürs Geld kann man bedenkenlos beide testen denke ich mal. Und wenn einem die für 4,99 zu dick sind fürs Biken (sind sie eigentlich), dann kann man sie immer noch nehmen, um nen Schlitten zu ziehen

Ich fahr trotzdem mit denen. Im Winter bin ich selten am Limit unterwegs...hauptsache warme Hände und gemütlich kurbeln...

Die Softshell scheint es bei Nord wirklich nicht gegeben zu haben


----------



## lorenz4510 (3. September 2013)

wie gesagt die jetzigen fÃ¼r 5â¬ sind schon ordentlich mit brauchbarer WÃ¤rmeisolierung, danach kommt die 6,99â¬ Version, ist halt fÃ¼r leuten dehnen selbst die jetzigen zu kalt sind.
und die glauben warme Handschuhe fÃ¼rs biken existieren nicht.

die 6,99â¬ sind zwar nen tick dicker, da mehr WÃ¤rmeisolierung drin ist, aber dafÃ¼r viel wÃ¤rmer, damit denk ich kann kein mensch frieren selbst in der Arktis nicht.

am bike geht damit schalten noch in Ordnung, habs letztes jahr ausgiebig getestet obwohl es mir nicht kalt genug fÃ¼r die handschuhe war.

ich finde die jetzigen warm genug fÃ¼r richtige minusgrade, aber es gibt halt die Frostbeulen.

beide sind eigentlich sehr gut Handschuhe und mehr als ihr Geld wert.


----------



## Al_Gebra (3. September 2013)

Hm, seltsam, dass es in diesem Jahr bei Aldi keine "Bike-Accessoires" gibt, d.h. Mütze/Überschuhe und Armlinge/Beinlinge. Weiß jemand, ob Lidl üblicherweise im Herbst auch so etwas im Angebot hat?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. September 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> die älteren kenn ich nicht.
> aber selbst Aldi und lidl verändern alle paar jahre die Palette , mache Produkte unterscheiden sich sogar jedes jahr, darum kann ich kaum beurteile wie die modelle vor ein oder 2 jahren waren.
> 
> darum schau ich ja immer mal wieder das Sortiment durch um zu sehen was sich verändert hat.
> ...



In diesem Fall wohl verschlimmbessert. Habe vorhin beim Einkaufen mal eine ausgepackte befingert: Fühlt sich wirklich unangenehm nach Plastiksack an.


----------



## lorenz4510 (3. September 2013)

jo es wurde zu strak heiß gewalzt"kalandriert?", dadurch ist es zu hart geworden.

ich vermute mal ausser zum starken rasseln, kommt da noch ein sehr schlechter feuchtigkeitstransport"atmungsaktivität".

darum hab ich sie auch direkt im laden liegen lassen.
 normalerweise nehm ich gerne das günstigzeug  mit auch wenns nur zum testen ist.


----------



## 4mate (3. September 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> In diesem Fall wohl verschlimmbessert. Habe vorhin beim Einkaufen mal eine ausgepackte befingert: Fühlt sich wirklich unangenehm nach Plastiksack an.


Das ist nur im Neuzustand so. Einmal gewaschen hat sie ein Textilieges
 anfühlen und raschelt nicht nennenswert, und das 'textiler' als im 
Neuzustand als 'Plastiksack' -  wo sie augenscheinlich noch mit Sprühwachs 
aus der Fabrik behandelt war   Es geht schon in Richtung Tune Federkleid 
aber natürlich auf Discounterebene, versteht sich hoffentlich von selbst...
...und der Punkt ist, für den Preis ist es eine Super Windjacke zum laufen.


----------



## sJany (3. September 2013)

Al_Gebra schrieb:


> Hm, seltsam, dass es in diesem Jahr bei Aldi keine "Bike-Accessoires" gibt, d.h. Mütze/Überschuhe und Armlinge/Beinlinge. Weiß jemand, ob Lidl üblicherweise im Herbst auch so etwas im Angebot hat?



Lidl war gerade, schau mal ein paar Seiten weiter vorne, so um den 29.08. herum.


----------



## Deleted 231917 (3. September 2013)

sJany schrieb:


> Lidl war gerade, schau mal ein paar Seiten weiter vorne, so um den 29.08. herum.



Hallo,

online:

http://www.lidl.de/de/Handschuhe-Ac...ackingPageSize=3&searchTrackingOrigPageSize=3

http://www.lidl.de/de/CRIVIT/CRIVIT...ackingPageSize=3&searchTrackingOrigPageSize=3

Ich habe übrigens ein Paar Trekmates Primaloft Dry-Fäustlinge in Größe M zu verkaufen. Mir sind sie zu klein, daher nicht getragen bzw. nur einmal anprobiert. Also topp in Ordnung! Wer Interesse hat, bitte melden.

Viele Grüße

Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (3. September 2013)

die ersten lidl teile sehen verdächtig den Aldi Gegenstück ähnlich.

zufall?


----------



## Al_Gebra (3. September 2013)

sJany schrieb:


> Lidl war gerade, schau mal ein paar Seiten weiter vorne, so um den 29.08. herum.



Danke...leider sind die "Accessoires" ausverkauft.


----------



## bummelexpress (3. September 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> nimm den "softshell skihandschuh", so oder so ähnlich wird er bezeichnet für  ~6,99, sobald er wiéder im program ist, in dem ist es praktisch unmöglich kalte finger darin zu haben.


Der Handschuh ist vorgemerkt und in's Testprogramm aufgenommen .



4mate schrieb:


> Tipp: Darunter dünne Seiden- oder Baumwollhandschuhe ziehen und GARANTIERT kein kalten Finger mehr


den Tipp werd ich auch testen. 

Jetzt kann ich den Winter kaum erwarten ....


----------



## wookie (11. September 2013)

sagmal ich glaub ich kann mich nicht richtig anziehen. die aldi radhose (die mit dem neon-gelb an der seite) passt super. nur geht die sitz-einlage vorne bis ca 5cm unter dem bündchen hoch. unten hört die einlage mitten unter der arschbacke auf. richtig wäre es doch andersrum. die sitzfläche muss auf der einlage sitzen.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (11. September 2013)

wookie schrieb:


> sagmal ich glaub ich kann mich nicht richtig anziehen. die aldi radhose (die mit dem neon-gelb an der seite) passt super. nur geht die sitz-einlage vorne bis ca 5cm unter dem bündchen hoch. unten hört die einlage mitten unter der arschbacke auf. richtig wäre es doch andersrum. die sitzfläche muss auf der einlage sitzen.



Ist vielleicht ein doofer Hinweis: Aber hast du sie richtig rum an?


----------



## theedee (11. September 2013)

wookie schrieb:


> sagmal ich glaub ich kann mich nicht richtig anziehen. die aldi radhose (die mit dem neon-gelb an der seite) passt super. nur geht die sitz-einlage vorne bis ca 5cm unter dem bündchen hoch. unten hört die einlage mitten unter der arschbacke auf. richtig wäre es doch andersrum. die sitzfläche muss auf der einlage sitzen.



Tjaaaaaaaaaa, das ist leider bei billigen Polstern so. Die sind hinten einfach viel zu klein.


----------



## CC. (11. September 2013)

Die sind für völlig aufrechtes Fahren konzipiert. Wir sind also die falsche Zielgruppe


----------



## Deleted 283425 (11. September 2013)

Für aufrechtes Sitzen? Eher für das Gegenteil wenn vorne mehr Polster ist und hinten keins...oder?!


----------



## Chancen (11. September 2013)

also meine von Aldi hat keinen Neongrünen Streifen....
Der Bund geht insgesamt sehr hoch, aber die Polster sind wo sie hingehören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magico80 (11. September 2013)

Ich hab mir die Jacken vom Lidl geholt für den Arbeitsweg. Nicht schlecht aber ein Himmelweiter Unterscheid zu meiner Gore Phantom. 

Ich habe normal XXL bei Mavic und Gore, bei der Lidl L, die XL war so extrem weit und lang. Die Ärmel sind etwas zu weit, die Schultern zu schmal, sonst Passform ok. Ich werde die Ärmel enger nähen und die Jacke mal mit ordentlichem Imprägniermittel vom Globetrotter behandeln. Denn schon beim ersten Regenfahren hat die Jacke jeden Tropfen aufgesogen.

Zum Auf die Arbeit racen bei dem Shietwetter zur Zeit oder im Waldschmodder kämpfen ganz ok.

Hosen mit Sitzpolstern kauf ich lieber gute...Assos, Leverve, Gore


----------



## MucPaul (14. September 2013)

bummelexpress schrieb:


> Der Handschuh ist vorgemerkt und in's Testprogramm aufgenommen .
> 
> 
> den Tipp werd ich auch testen.
> ...



Die Aldi Skihandschuhe hatte ich vorletzten Herbst mal gekauft. Die waren besser als meine teuren von Specialized. Auch bei -27°C gab's warme Hände. Und das für EUR 6,99. Auf jeden Fall ein klarer Kauftipp.

So, gestern war ich zufällig beim Aldi und die hatten Rad Softfleece Jacken und Regenjacken.
Die schwarz-gelbe Softfleece für EUR 15,99 habe ich mal mitgenommen. Macht eigentlich einen ganz guten Eindruck. Wenn ich sie ausprobiert habe, schreibe ich mal ein paar Zeilen dazu. 
Große Ansprüche an sie habe ich ja nicht, nachdem letzten Herbst viele meinten, sie wäre ziemlich schwitzig. Vielleicht ist die von diesem Jahr besser oder anderer Hersteller...


----------



## Goldleader (14. September 2013)

Ich selber würde gerne auch die Fahhrad Klamotten von Lidl und Co tragen. Da ich aber sehr klein und sehr schlank bin, muss ich leider immer in die Röhre schauen.
Für den Preis sind diese Sachen sicherlich gut zu tragen. Meine Frau findet dort (Lidl bzw. Aldi) immer was.
Ich muss halt auf Rose Klamotten ausweichen. Sind zwar ein bisschen teurer, passen über auch zu 100% und die Qualität stimmt auch.

soviel von mir.....


----------



## lorenz4510 (14. September 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Die schwarz-gelbe Softfleece für EUR 15,99 habe ich mal mitgenommen. ...


 
ist das ne neue namensgebung softfleece?
dachte immer das zeugs heist softshell?
 ich denk ma das sie ganz ok ist, das material hat sich zumindest sehr brauchbar angefühlt.
ausser da ist ne Membran reingeklebt, darauf hab ich im laden  nicht geachtet.


----------



## MucPaul (14. September 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ist das ne neue namensgebung softfleece?
> dachte immer das zeugs heist softshell?
> ich denk ma das sie ganz ok ist, das material hat sich zumindest sehr brauchbar angefühlt.
> ausser da ist ne Membran reingeklebt, darauf hab ich im laden  nicht geachtet.



  

Ja, Du hast Recht. Ich meine eine Softshell mit Innenfließfutter. Also Softfleece.
Meine North Face Softshell ist innendrin ziemlich glatt ohne Fleece Oberfläche, deshalb meine Wortverwirrung.
Die Aldi Softshell macht auf jeden Fall einen ganz vernünftigen Eindruck und ist nicht schwarz/grau wie letztes Jahr. Das Neongelb gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut und hoffentlich den Autofahrern noch viel mehr, wenn ich auf dem Rad unterwegs bin.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (14. September 2013)

Zum Glück hat die Aldi Softshell einen Baumwollrücken und saugt sich schön mit Schweiss voll. Auch nach 250 m im Regen hat man direkt einen nassen Rücken.

Lidl kann das besser. Kost ein EUR mehr, hat überall Softshell, dafür passt Größe 48/50 meiner schwangeren Arbeitskollegin noch.

Herbstkollektion dieses Jahr nix für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (14. September 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Zum Glück hat die Aldi Softshell einen Baumwollrücken und saugt sich schön mit Schweiss voll. Auch nach 250 m im Regen hat man direkt einen nassen Rücken.
> 
> Lidl kann das besser. Kost ein EUR mehr, hat überall Softshell, dafür passt Größe 48/50 meiner schwangeren Arbeitskollegin noch.
> 
> Herbstkollektion dieses Jahr nix für mich.



Du schreibst völligen Blödsinn.
Die Softshell ist 100% Polyester. Nix Baumwolle. Ich halte sie gerade in der Hand.
Vom Aufbau und Material her sieht sie meiner Gonso recht ähnlich.
Und es ist keine Regenjacke, sondern eine Softshell Radlerjacke, also hinten durchlässiges Fleece.

Deshalb schrieb ich ja auch Softfleece Jacke und nicht Softshell, welche rundum wasserdichtes Softshell hat.


----------



## 4mate (14. September 2013)

Ein nasser Rücken kann vollständig  zufriedenstellend mit Steckschmutzfängern
  vorne und hinten äußerst  hervorragend absolut  vermieden werden


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (15. September 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Du schreibst völligen Blödsinn.
> Die Softshell ist 100% Polyester. Nix Baumwolle. Ich halte sie gerade in der Hand.
> Vom Aufbau und Material her sieht sie meiner Gonso recht ähnlich.
> Und es ist keine Regenjacke, sondern eine Softshell Radlerjacke, also hinten durchlässiges Fleece.
> ...



Laber kein Scheiss, der Rücken ist Stoff. Ob Polyster oder Baumwolle oder ein anderer Scheiss.  Er saugt sich nass. Oh ich halte die Jacke auch in der Hand, wie toll. Am Montag ist sie wieder bei Aldi, taugt nur was für 20 min Biker.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (15. September 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Ein nasser Rücken kann vollständig  zufriedenstellend mit Steckschmutzfängern
> vorne und hinten äußerst  hervorragend absolut  vermieden werden



Man kann auch in der Halle fahren. 

Ne Softshell mit Stoffrücken ist wie ein Regenschirm mit Löcher.
Fakt ist: Das Aldi Teil 2013 taugt nix und Lidl ist zu doof zum Schneidern.


----------



## lorenz4510 (15. September 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Ne Softshell mit StoffrÃ¼cken ist wie ein Regenschirm mit LÃ¶cher.


 
das ist auch der sin der Sache damit hinten der schweis raus kann.
eigentlich muss man den Discounter mal loben das er mitdenkt und in Richtung der markensachen entwirf, oder was meinst haben die 200â¬ teuren fetzen von gore fast alle im rÃ¼cken.

wenst ne Regenjacke suchst nimm eine , wenst ne jacke die einfach nur grob gegen fahrtenwind schÃ¼tzt und bishen wÃ¤rmt suchst, nimm ne softshell.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (15. September 2013)

Gute Fahrt zusammen, ich bin raus


----------



## MucPaul (15. September 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> das ist auch der sin der Sache damit hinten der schweis raus kann.
> eigentlich muss man den Discounter mal loben das er mitdenkt und in Richtung der markensachen entwirf, oder was meinst haben die 200 teuren fetzen von gore fast alle im rücken.
> 
> wenst ne Regenjacke suchst nimm eine , wenst ne jacke die einfach nur grob gegen fahrtenwind schützt und bishen wärmt suchst, nimm ne softshell.



Ich bin auch irritiert über *der_waldfee_28* , vor allem weil der hier so groß rumtönt, aber von einigen Grundprinzipien nicht die geringste Ahnung hat. Gottseidank ist er nun raus aus der Diskussion. Ist ja auch ziemlich sinnlos mit ihm, wie man sieht.

Ich schrieb ja auch Softfleece für Biker. Es ist eine Bike Jacke, hinten länger geschnitten und am Rücken mit Fleece, damit der Schweiss raus kann. Es ist keine Softshell Outdoor Jacke, die gerade geschnitten ist und rundum wasserdichtes/abweisendes Softshell hat. Wenn man so eine Jacke zum Biken nimmt, ist man ziemlich schnell in der Sauna.

Ich habe von Gonso eine Softshell Bike Jacke, die der von Aldi recht ähnlich ist, hinten ein Fleece hat und super funktioniert. Leider in Schwarz und für den Winter bei Autoverkehr nicht vorteilhaft. Da kommt die Neonfarbene von Aldi ganz recht.

Ich habe eine North Face Outdoor Softshell, die ist wie eine richtige Outdoorjacke rundum "geshelled" und wenn ich nicht beim Bergaufstieg alle Reissverschlüsse öffne, bin ich in der Sauna. Zum Wandern perfekt, zum Biken nur, wenn es -25°C hat. Da nehme ich sie dann auch wegen der Wärme.
*
der_waldfee_28 *sollte sich mal in die Grundlagen von Funktionskleidung einlesen, bevor er hier andere beschimpft. Ich bin raus...


----------



## RetroRider (15. September 2013)

Goldleader schrieb:


> Ich selber würde gerne auch die Fahhrad Klamotten von Lidl und Co tragen. Da ich aber sehr klein und sehr schlank bin, muss ich leider immer in die Röhre schauen.
> Für den Preis sind diese Sachen sicherlich gut zu tragen. Meine Frau findet dort (Lidl bzw. Aldi) immer was.
> Ich muss halt auf Rose Klamotten ausweichen. Sind zwar ein bisschen teurer, passen über auch zu 100% und die Qualität stimmt auch.
> 
> soviel von mir.....



Meiner Erfahrung nach hat Rose ein besseres Preisleistungsverhältnis als Aldi. Daß der Preis niedriger ist, schließt ja nicht aus, daß die Qualität um einen noch größeren Faktor niedriger ist als der Preis. Die Aldi-Gründer und deren Nachfahren sind die reichsten Deutschen. Reich wird man bestimmt nicht dadurch, daß man ein guter Samariter ist und wertvolle Sachen herschenkt.

Anders sieht es z.B. bei Skihandschuhen aus. Das ist ja einfach nur volumenbasierte Wärmedämmung, da kann man auch als Billighersteller nicht viel verkehrt machen.


----------



## MucPaul (15. September 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach hat Rose ein besseres Preisleistungsverhältnis als Aldi. Daß der Preis niedriger ist, schließt ja nicht aus, daß die Qualität um einen noch größeren Faktor niedriger ist als der Preis. Die Aldi-Gründer und deren Nachfahren sind die reichsten Deutschen. Reich wird man bestimmt nicht dadurch, daß man ein guter Samariter ist und wertvolle Sachen herschenkt.
> 
> Anders sieht es z.B. bei Skihandschuhen aus. Das ist ja einfach nur volumenbasierte Wärmedämmung, da kann man auch als Billighersteller nicht viel verkehrt machen.



Darüber läßt sich natürlich trefflich diskutieren.
Aus meiner bisherigen Erfahrung kann man heutzutage nicht mehr richtig von Preis auf Qualität schließen. Ich kaufe /kaufte auch gerne Markenqualität. Aber mittlerweile nur noch bei "systemrelevanten" Dingen (  ), wie z.B. Schuhe oder Rucksack o.ö.

Meine Erfahrungen mit Klamotten von Specialized, RaceFace, Gonso sind mittlerweile sehr durchwachsen. Teilweise ist die Verarbeitungsqualität dieser teils sehr teuren Sachen unter aller Sau. Das läßt dann darauf schließen, daß die Teile im gleichen Sweatshop in Bangladesh zusammengenäht wurden. Und da bin ich dann nicht mehr bereit, die hohen Preise zu zahlen. 
Bei Aldi etc., weiss ich was ich kriege, wo die Dinger herkommen und was die taugen. Die Erwartungshaltung ist dementsprechend gering. Die Freude, dass die Teile dann doch hochwertiger sind als anfangs gedacht ist dann ein netter Bonus.

Mit Rose habe ich ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Das Problem mit Klamotten ist bei mir speziell. Die Teile passen oft nicht vom Schnitt und mit Versand ist das mühsam. Da gehe ich dann doch wieder zum Sportscheck, Globetrotter etc.

Mittlerweile gehen die Preise auch für einfache Klamotten völlig durch die Decke! Die Hersteller reizen das Preisniveau bis auf "Teufel komm raus" aus. Sowas unterstütze ich nicht mehr. 
Klar, 1 Euro = 1 DM von früher. Aber man ist weit darüber hinaus, wenn z.b. Gore für eine simple Radhose mit Einlage EUR 149,- (= DM 300,-) verlangt. Das ist doch nur noch pervers. Für ein Stück zusammengenähtes Polyester aus dem Sweatshop in Indien, Vietnam...


----------



## lorenz4510 (15. September 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen mit Klamotten von Specialized, RaceFace, Gonso sind mittlerweile sehr durchwachsen. Teilweise ist die Verarbeitungsqualität dieser teils sehr teuren Sachen unter aller Sau.


 
ich kaufe genauso gemischt marken und billigzeug und hab schon einige unschöne Sachen bei sogenannten marken erlebt das eben ein umdenken mitsich bringt wie bei den meisten hier.

und speziel bei Klamotten wird nun mal richtige abzocke betrieben alle Hersteller haben mittlerweile ihre Produktionen nach Vietnam China und co verlagert um zu Pfenig beträgen herzustellen und eben den gewinn zu maximieren.

was man da teilweise für was richtig mittelmässig verarbeitetes hinlegen muss.....

bei radteilen kann man nur schwer sparen da hat sein zeug nun mal seinen preis, aber bei Klamotten kauf ich heutzutage gern günstig ein und finde mehr als oft genug klasse Sachen zu nem mehr als fairen preis.

warum nun waldfee beleidigt ist wegen der jacke versteh ich ned so ganz, wenn man ihm sagt das der rückenaufbau ne funktionelle Sache ist und bei markensachen auch so praktiziert wird? aber muss ich auch ned verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (15. September 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> [...]
> Mittlerweile gehen die Preise auch für einfache Klamotten völlig durch die Decke! Die Hersteller reizen das Preisniveau bis auf "Teufel komm raus" aus. Sowas unterstütze ich nicht mehr.
> Klar, 1 Euro = 1 DM von früher. Aber man ist weit darüber hinaus, wenn z.b. Gore für eine simple Radhose mit Einlage EUR 149,- (= DM 300,-) verlangt. Das ist doch nur noch pervers. Für ein Stück zusammengenähtes Polyester aus dem Sweatshop in Indien, Vietnam...



Von Gore bin ich auch kein Fan. Und ich halte grundsätzlich Nichts von Herstellern, die mehr Geld in die Werbung als ins Produkt stecken. Gerade im Mountainbike-Bereich ist die Einstellung "Produziert Irgendwas, die Deppen kaufen Alles!" momentan ziemlich verbreitet. 
Aber mit Shimano und Rose bin ich bisher eigentlich zufrieden.

Übrigens: Ich halte es für einen Fehler, Preise von Heute in Früher umzurechnen. Siehe Signatur.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (15. September 2013)

Ach was wundert ihr euch über waldfee...

gefährliches Halbwissen gibt's doch auch draußen in der echten Welt allzu reichlich. Und dort wie hier sind alle gleich beleidigt, wenns nicht in ihren beschränkten Horizont passt. 
Da dreht man sich einfach und, macht das Buch zu und gut ist. Kommen auch wieder welche, die hier über ein Schnäppchen dankbar sind. Ich hätte diese gelbe "Halbshell" auch genommen, aber ich hab genug aus dem Bereich. Das ist übrigens auch ein Punkt mit dem die Discounter ihren Rubel machen. Da greifen viele nochmal was ab, weils einfach billig ist und dann liegts im Schrank rum

Ich passe halt meistens gut auf meine Sachen auf, dass ich nicht jedes Jahr einen neuen Rucksack, Softshell usw. brauche.


----------



## kaho (15. September 2013)

Zwischen Gore und Aldi gibt es ungefähr 50 anderen Hersteller. 
Ich halte wenig von Gore (zu teuer) und genau so wenig von Aldi-Klmamotten (zu grobschlächtig und sieht Sch.. aus).

Günstigere Marken wie Sugoi, Ziener, Gonso ziehe ich eindeutig vor.


----------



## MucPaul (15. September 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ach was wundert ihr euch über waldfee...
> 
> gefährliches Halbwissen gibt's doch auch draußen in der echten Welt allzu reichlich. Und dort wie hier sind alle gleich beleidigt, wenns nicht in ihren beschränkten Horizont passt.
> Da dreht man sich einfach und, macht das Buch zu und gut ist. Kommen auch wieder welche, die hier über ein Schnäppchen dankbar sind. Ich hätte diese gelbe "Halbshell" auch genommen, aber ich hab genug aus dem Bereich. Das ist übrigens auch ein Punkt mit dem die Discounter ihren Rubel machen. Da greifen viele nochmal was ab, weils einfach billig ist und dann liegts im Schrank rum
> ...



Also ich finde das gar nicht gut, was Du da jetzt schreibst. 
Meine Schränke und Ecken sind voll mit Rucksäcken, Radlhosen und diversen Shirts uns Jacken. Bei manchen Schnäppchen musste ich unbedingt zuschnappen. Und ja, jetzt liegen sie im Schrank rum, manche noch unausgepackt. Ich würde sagen... ertappt!


----------



## Mtb-Touri (15. September 2013)

bin mit Gore eigentlich mehr als zufrieden 
die kleinen Details wie Gumminoppen an den Bündchen ordentliche Reißverschlüsse, Nähte und Knöpfe lass ich mir gerne etwas mehr kosten.
kaufe zwar nur im Preis herabgesetzte Klamotten von Gore, da die Standardpreise wirklich heftig sind, allerdings ist es mir egal wenn die Sachen z.B. schon 2 Saisons alt sind und die Farben nun nicht unbedingt der neuste Burner sind.
Einziges Manko dass ich Handschuhe bei denen immer eine Nr. größer nehmen muss.
Das Negativbeispiel it da die Lidl Jacke die es letztens für 15,- oder so  gab, die gibt kein Stück nach und zieht einem die Ärmel hoch, wenn es mit den Armen mehr zu tun gibt. Eigentlich war der Kauf "umsonst"


----------



## gwittmac (15. September 2013)

kaho schrieb:


> Aldi-Klmamotten (zu grobschlächtig und sieht Sch.. aus).
> Günstigere Marken wie Sugoi, Ziener, Gonso ziehe ich eindeutig vor.



Meine letzte Sugoi-Hose hat mit knapper Not eine Transalp überstanden, dann war der Ar$ch durchgewetzt und hatte faustgroße Löcher. Das sieht ehrlich gesagt auch sche..e aus.
Modenschau auf dem Bike hab ich nicht nötig. Meine Aldi-Hose für's Fahren zur Arbeit hat nun schon ein paar tausend km runter und tut's immer noch.
Generell finde ich es nicht wirklich gut, die Klamotten aus Asien zu kaufen. Aber wenn schon aus Asien, dann muss es billig sein. Gäbe es seriöse Hersteller, die in Europa oder USA produzieren (ich meine produzieren, nicht Labels einnähen), wäre ich schon bereit, deutlich mehr zu bezahlen. Aber der ganze Markenkram kommt ja auch aus Asien.


----------



## Manson-007 (15. September 2013)

gwittmac schrieb:


> Meine letzte Sugoi-Hose hat mit knapper Not eine Transalp überstanden, dann war der Ar$ch durchgewetzt und hatte faustgroße Löcher. Das sieht ehrlich gesagt auch sche..e aus.
> Modenschau auf dem Bike hab ich nicht nötig. Meine Aldi-Hose für's Fahren zur Arbeit hat nun schon ein paar tausend km runter und tut's immer noch.
> Generell finde ich es nicht wirklich gut, die Klamotten aus Asien zu kaufen. Aber wenn schon aus Asien, dann muss es billig sein. Gäbe es seriöse Hersteller, die in Europa oder USA produzieren (ich meine produzieren, nicht Labels einnähen), wäre ich schon bereit, deutlich mehr zu bezahlen. Aber der ganze Markenkram kommt ja auch aus Asien.



So will ich auch nicht aussehen  und billigste Klamotten will ich auch nicht tragen.


----------



## 4mate (15. September 2013)

Jawoll,  Sportler Madschuss der RICHTIGE ECHTE CLASSIC Mannbiker


----------



## lorenz4510 (15. September 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> So will ich auch nicht aussehen  und billigste Klamotten will ich auch nicht tragen.


 
was hat das mit teuer oder billig zu tun?
 wie ein entlaufener zirkusaffe schaut man immer mit dem ganzen trikotgedönse aus, egal woher.
darum verwende ich so nen schrott grundsätzlich nicht und lach mich lieber über die Hampelmänner ab die täglich meinen weg kreuzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manson-007 (15. September 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> was hat das mit teuer oder billig zu tun?
> wie ein entlaufener zirkusaffe schaut man immer mit dem ganzen trikotgedönse aus, egal woher.
> darum verwende ich so nen schrott grundsätzlich nicht und lach mich lieber über die Hampelmänner ab die täglich meinen weg kreuzen.



Es gibt Gründe, warum schlechter verarbeiteten und optisch weniger ansprechenden Kmamotten günstiger verkauft werden. 

Zw. C&A und P&C gibt es nummal einen Unterschied. Auch wenn sie beide irgendwo im Fernost hergestellt werden, muss es nicht heissen, dass sie gleich gut oder schlecht sind. 
Das Design + die Ausgangsmaterialien (Hast du eine Ahnung, wieviel Baumwollarten auf dem Weltmarkt zu haben sind und wieso sie zu unterschiedlichsten Preisen gehandelt werden ?) sind anders, bei der Näharbeiten finden sie womöglich einen gemeinsamen Nenner und schließlich die stattfindende Qualitätskontrolle oder auch nicht.
Klar dann kommt noch PR-Geld dazu, Ein Gore-Triko mit Goremembran will man nicht wie ein Aldi-Trikot mit Sympatex verkaufen. Letztendlich sind die teueren Teile in jeder Hinsicht besser als das Billigszeug. Es fragt sich nur, ob jeder bereit ist Geld dafür auszugeben. 
Wenn man viel fährt und etwas besseres gönnen möchte, dann das etwas teuerer Zeug, wenn nicht dann was anderes.


----------



## lorenz4510 (15. September 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Das Design + die Ausgangsmaterialien (Hast du eine Ahnung, wieviel Baumwollarten auf dem Weltmarkt zu haben sind und wieso sie zu unterschiedlichsten Preisen gehandelt werden ?) sind anders


 
ne hab keine Ahnung wieviel baumwollarten es gibt und es ist denk ich auch gänzlich unwichtig da sportbekleidung in erster Linie aus Polyester"PES" besteht oder einfacher gesagt Plastik.



Manson-007 schrieb:


> Ein Gore-Triko mit Goremembran will man nicht wie ein Aldi-Trikot mit Sympatex verkaufen. Letztendlich sind die teueren Teile in jeder Hinsicht besser als das Billigszeug.


 
ein Trikot würd ich schon mal grundsätzlich nicht kaufen weil es ein wie du oben mit den bildern gezeigt hast clownartig bedrucktes polyesterleibchen ist, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

und mit Membranen sollte man sowas schon grundsätzlich nicht kaufen ausser man hat den drang darin zu ersaufen.

und über verarbeitungsqualitäten bei kunststoffbekleidung kann man durchaus streiten gibt schwache Sache bei Discountern genauso wie hervorragende, hab alles schon gesehn.


----------



## Promontorium (15. September 2013)

Der Typ oben in der rosa Pelle: das ist doch gestellt, oder? So wie der da steht und schaut! 
Oder... oder hat er am Ende den Schuß nicht gehört?


----------



## lorenz4510 (15. September 2013)

ich seh im alltag deutlich lustigeres als der rosa panther oben, nur auf der strasse leute zu knipsen nur um sie als Unterhaltung ins netz zu stellen mach ich nicht, auch wenn es gelegentlich reizt.


----------



## MucPaul (15. September 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ich seh im alltag deutlich lustigeres als der rosa panther oben, nur auf der strasse leute zu knipsen nur um sie als Unterhaltung ins netz zu stellen mach ich nicht, auch wenn es gelegentlich reizt.



Ich denke, der "rosa Panther" hat einfach eine Saalwette verloren und muss nun den Affen machen. Aber Team T-Online hat ja auch Rosa für seine Trikots und seine Bikes. Bzw. Magenta. Klingt professioneller.


----------



## MucPaul (15. September 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Es gibt Gründe, warum schlechter verarbeiteten und optisch weniger ansprechenden Kmamotten günstiger verkauft werden.
> 
> Zw. C&A und P&C gibt es nummal einen Unterschied. Auch wenn sie beide irgendwo im Fernost hergestellt werden, muss es nicht heissen, dass sie gleich gut oder schlecht sind.
> Das Design + die Ausgangsmaterialien (Hast du eine Ahnung, wieviel Baumwollarten auf dem Weltmarkt zu haben sind und wieso sie zu unterschiedlichsten Preisen gehandelt werden ?) sind anders, bei der Näharbeiten finden sie womöglich einen gemeinsamen Nenner und schließlich die stattfindende Qualitätskontrolle oder auch nicht.
> ...



Ja schon. Du hast im Prinzip recht, aber...
... während die Qualität der Ware bei der Wertigkeit linear ansteigt, steigt der Preis exponentiell.

Ein Aldi Shirt für EUR 5,99 hat eine gewisse inherente Wertigkeit (Material, Verarbeitungsqualität, Funktionalität). Ein Gonso Shirt für EUR 39,99 ist etwas aufwendiger verarbeitet und das war' schon. (Ich habe einen halben Schrank voll davon). Sooo viel besser ist das jetzt nicht. Das Gonso Reflektor Logo an der Hose ging schon nach 20km ab und hing in Fetzen runter. Andere im Internet haben das auch bemängelt.
Das gleiche Polyester Shirt von Gore für EUR 129,- hat hier und da vielleicht ein paar Gimmicks beim Material. Ansonsten ist das auch nicht viel besser als das von Gonso, kostet aber das dreifache.
Wir reden hier ja nicht von anspruchsvoller Membrantechnologie, sondern von popeligen Polyster-Leibchen.

Wer also unbedingt Top-Qualität von Gore zum Top-Preis haben will, kauft Gore. Wer optisch fast gleiches und funktionell fast gleichwertiges haben will, nimmt die Alternative oder den Clone.

Ist wie H&M, die schnell die neueste Designermode aus Paris abkupfern und mit winzigen Änderungen günstig unter's Volk bringen. Jedem das seine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (15. September 2013)

Bei dem Foto muss ich an einen Almwirt denken

ich bedienen keine Leute mit Zipfezoaga Hosn 

Bei Aldi Sachen ist das Problem eher die Zielgruppe, die bewegt sich weniger also darf man ja nicht frieren. Und ausserdem dann noch die an die Körperfülle angepasste Kleidung.


----------



## RetroRider (15. September 2013)

Bei Trikots und Shirts kann man auch nicht viel falsch machen. Nähte und Reißverschlüsse sind bei den Schickeria-Marken sogar teilweise schlechter als bei Aldi & Co.


----------



## xrated (15. September 2013)

Die sind doch am Bauch soweit geschnitten das man noch ein Sixpack*  unterbringt.



























* Bier natürlich!


----------



## MucPaul (16. September 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Die sind doch am Bauch soweit geschnitten das man noch ein Sixpack*  unterbringt.
> 
> * Bier natürlich!



Das wird dann wohl der Grund sein, warum das bei mir nicht passt.
Warum soll ich mich mit einem Sixpack begnügen, wenn ich auch das ganze Faß haben kann. 

Und die weite Aldi Passform passt sich den modernen Zeiten an:
Früher in der entbehrungsreichen Zeit hatte man noch einen kargen Waschbrett-Bauch. 
Heute hat man nun den üppigen Waschtrommel-Bauch.


----------



## diodato (16. September 2013)

Ich hatte mir einmal ein Trikot und Hose von Aldi gekauft weil alle sagten das es Top Zeug ist. Ich bin 3 mal damit gefahren (ca. 600km) und habe sie in die Tonne geschmissen seit dem ist Ruhe. Wenn man nicht viel fährt würde ich die auch kaufen. Ich fahre ca. 12TKM im Jahr daher kaufe ich nur Assos, Sugoi, Castelli die halte zwar auch nur eine Saison dafür passen sie auch. Für mich hat sich Aldi, Lidel, Tschibo erledigt.


----------



## americo (16. September 2013)

Wenn man die Kommentare hier drin manchmal so liest wundert man sich nicht mehr, warum viele so großen Wert auf ne Helmhalterung beim Rucksack legen...
Aber eigentlich auch egal...

Wer 12T KM im Jahr fährt für den versteht es sich von selbst, dass es sich lohnt in "hochwertige" Markenklamotten zu investieren, v.a. wenn Biken das einzige große Hobby ist...

Vielfach wird es bei Markenklamotten aber durchaus so sein, dass wahrscheinlich mind. 80% des Preises für Marketing, Werbung und Sponsoring draufgehn.

Ich hab mich grade wieder geärgert, dass mein altes, sündhaft teures Gore Trikot im Eimer ist, weil der Gummibund vollkommen zersetzt ist.
Eine Gore Membran hatte das Trikot übrigends nicht;-).

Ich hab mir dieses Jahr zwei für meinen Einsatzzweck absolut perfekte Craft Trikots für jeweils 20 Euro bestellt, evtl. ist sowas eine Alternative für Discounterklamotten.

Andererseits erfüllen deren Sportartikel meist Ihren Zweck überragend, sie haben großteils ein absolut erstklassiges Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, der Service bei den Discountern ist großteils vorbildlich und unkompliziert.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. September 2013)

Da bringts mal wieder einer auf den Punkt

Es muss einfach jeder erstmal seinen Bedarf genau kennen, dann kann man sich über die möglichen Optionen informieren. Genau das tut ein großteil der Aldi-Kundschaft. Sie haben z.B. auch ein Aldi-E-Bike und überlegen, ob es nicht hübscher wäre für 8 Euro statt dem Baumwolllappen ein Aldi-Bike-Shirt zu kaufen. 

Genau das überleg ich mir auch, ob es für ne schnelle Feierabendrunde nicht so ein 8-Euro-Ding tut oder wenns kühler wird, ob mir dann die 15 Euro Softshell nicht ausreicht, statt hunderte in ne Markenklamotte zu investieren.

Meine Regenjacke ist auch nur der Notanker, falls mich unterwegs paar Tropfen überraschen und ich dann die Tour einfach abbreche und halbwegs trocken heimfahren kann. Dafür reichen die 15 Euro für das gelbe Jäckchen. Sollte ich 200km am Stück fahren wollen oder über die Alpen, würde ich mir auch Gedanken über was dafür Passendes machen. 

Meist ist aber der Bedarf auch einfach: Ich will den Poser machen

Dann scheidet Aldi halt aus und man braucht für das Päuschen an der Eisdiele nach 5km Fahrt halt ne Assos. 

So einfach ist das

Genau das gleiche gilt für Radbrillen, Rucksäcke usw. Ich hab für mich entschieden, dass die 3 Euro Brillen genau das tun, was ich von erwarte. Die Augen vor Steinbeschuss vom Reifen schützen und jedes Getier aus dem Auge fernzuhalten. Wenn der Schweiß dran runterläuft, dann wische ich mim Trikot drüber und fertig und wenn sie nach nem Monat zerkratzt ist, dann ab in die Tonne...Daher hole ich mir auch immer 3 Brillen jedes Jahr und komme mit 9 Euro übern ganzen Sommer....und Winter (wenn man die mit den gelben Gläsern oder klar auch noch nimmt). Mehr muss eine Brille bei mir nicht können. Und ja, diese Wegwerfmentalität für Brillen kann ich mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren, denn bei den Bikes bin ich sparsamer, da pass ich lieber auf meine Räder auf und jedes davon ist mindestens 10 Jahre alt bis zu 20 und macht immer noch Laune


----------



## Kaltumformer (16. September 2013)

Naja, die Softshell Jacken beispielsweise sind sehr unterschiedlich gewesen über die Jahre. Da sind sehr dicke dabei gewesen (vor 5 Jahren oder so) die eher für den Winter taugen und solche mit "Mesh Einsätzen" für etwas mildere Temperaturen. Teilweise dann mit abtrennbaren Ärmeln um sie als Weste nutzen zu können. Gleiches bei den langen Radhosen, da gabs sehr dicke mit ringsum Softshell und solche die nur vorne Softshell hatten und der Rest Lycra war. Auch bei den anderen Teilen wie Handschuhen gabs recht deutliche Unterschiede. In den letzten Jahren gings eher in Richtung "leichter" weil vermutlich viele eben nicht wie wir "bekloppten" bei -5°C und weniger noch damit durch die Gegend fahren und dann für die meisten die Sachen zu warm sind. Man muss sich also jedes mal aufs neue anschauen was denn da in der Auslage liegt und kann nicht pauschal Sagen die Softshell Jacke von Aldi, Lidl und Co ist jedes Jahr vergleichbar.

Ich habe mittlerweile zig Sätze an Klamotten für jeweils unterschiedliche Temperaturen weil ich keinen Sinn darin sehe 5x die Woche die Waschmaschinerie anzuwerfen. Ich nutze aber auch ein paar Sachen vom Lidl, die aber meist nicht so gut sind, die Softshell von neulich dürfte für kaltes, aber nicht ultrakaltes Wetter gut sein, deswegen mal gekauft. Wenn richtig kalt ist dann habe ich sowieso noch eine dicke Fleece Jacke drüber bzw. drunter weil mit nur einer Softshell egal wie dick dann nichts mehr zu machen ist. Bei Hosen für den Sommer/Herbst ist man aber auch bei Rose und Endura gut aufgehoben. Trikot + kurze Hosen sind zuletzt nicht mehr so gut gewesen bei Aldi und Lidl und auch optisch naja... . Aber die "Sommerradlerunterhemden" für 4,99 oder was es war sind top, davon habe ich gleich nochmal 4 Sätze mitgenommen. Das waren wirklich "Schnapper". Auch so manches von Engelbert Strauss ist sehr gut zu gebrauchen (dicke/dünne Funktionsunterwäsche u. Handschuhe beispielsweise) und recht preiswert. Wenn ich bei dem sammelsurium an verschiedenen Klamotten für verschiedene Temperaturen alles mit übertrieben teuren (bunten Clowns-) Markenklamotten zu entsprechenden Preisen machen würde dann wären das Unsummen so oft wie ich die Woche unterwegs bin. Achso und eine Gore Hose habe ich auch mal (reduziert im Schlussverkauf gekauft) und den (reduzierten) Preis war sie für die Verarbeitung überhaupt nicht wert wie sich entsprechend später gezeigt hat.

P.S. Zur letzten Lidl Softshell Jacke kann ich auch bestätigen das sie an den Schultern recht eng ist und am Bauch eher zu weit. Aber für 16 eur wird sie ihren Zweck voll erfüllen. (neben den 3 andern Softshell Jacken die ich habe)


----------



## xrated (16. September 2013)

Unterhemden sind wirklich top aber nur die ohne diesen seltsamen Windstopper. Sowie Handschuhe und Socken.
Bei Trikots,Hosen und Jacke merkt man dann den niedrigen Preis leider deutlich. Das einzige was ich davon gut finde sind Trikots in Damengröße, die passen wenigstens


----------



## diodato (16. September 2013)

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, wenn man ernsthaft das Hobby nachgeht lohnt sie diese BilligKlamotten nicht. Meine Hose war nach 600 km so durchgesessen wie sonst nach 10TKM. Ich müsste dann an in manchen Monaten fast jeden Woche neue Sachen kaufen, die dann noch nicht mal richtig passen sind viel zu weit sind und schick sind die auch nicht.
Wenn man sich ein teures Rad kauft sollte man auch das Geld für Klamotten haben.

Die die mit Familie oder Hund nur am Wochenende mal für ein paar Kilometer Luft schnappen möchten macht natürlich Aldi und Lidl Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manson-007 (16. September 2013)

Eben, für den Einsatzzweck/häufikeit kaufen. Meine Gore Tex Regenhose kommt langsam in das 8 Jahr und funktioniert immer noch tadelos.

Bei Ebääh ist zur Zeit eine drin, falls es jemand interessiert 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/121173901679?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## oscar (16. September 2013)

Es gibt ja auch Leute, die noch mehrere "Baustellen" neben dem Radfahren haben oder allgemein ein kleines Budget haben. Ich bin einfach froh darüber, für kleines Geld ein paar Klamotten bei den Discountern zu bekommen, so dass ich nicht wie ganz früher mit Jeans und T-Shirt fahren muss. 

Markenqualität kann ich nach ein paar erfolgreichen Karriereschritten immer noch kaufen


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (16. September 2013)

Also ich bin als Schüler in der 9.Klasse ganz froh über Aldi und co., denn meine Eltern können mir nicht alles bezahlen und so kauf ich manche Sachen wie Hosen und Thermohemden bei den Discountern.  Wichtige Sachen wo man die Qualität merkt, wie Helm, Rucksack, Handschuhe,  Brillen und co kauf ich immer beim Händler oder im Internet, und dann da auch richtige Marken.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. September 2013)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Also ich bin als Schüler in der 9.Klasse ganz froh über Aldi und co., denn meine Eltern können mir nicht alles bezahlen und so kauf ich manche Sachen wie Hosen und Thermohemden bei den Discountern.  Wichtige Sachen wo man die Qualität merkt, wie Helm, Rucksack, Handschuhe,  Brillen und co kauf ich immer beim Händler oder im Internet, und dann da auch richtige Marken.



Sehr lobenswert, dass sogar die Jugend doch mal aufs Geld schaut

Für die Helme kann ich zumindest sagen, dass LIDL fast ausnahmslos CRATONI verkauft, also auch eine sogenannte "richtige Marke". Und besser irgendeinen Helm als keinen Helm  Wenn Du natürlich einen Fullface meinst, dann wird man bei Aldi etc. lange drauf warten, bis sowas ins Angebot kommt

Aber schön, dass Du das alles für deine Ansprüche differenziert betrachtest.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (16. September 2013)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Also ich bin als Schüler in der 9.Klasse ganz froh über Aldi und co., denn meine Eltern können mir nicht alles bezahlen und so kauf ich manche Sachen wie Hosen und Thermohemden bei den Discountern.  Wichtige Sachen wo man die Qualität merkt, wie Helm, Rucksack, Handschuhe,  Brillen und co kauf ich immer beim Händler oder im Internet, und dann da auch richtige Marken.



Das würde ich genau so sofort unterschreiben. Bin auch Schüler allerdings in der 10. Klasse und ich versuche schon aufs Geld zu schauen.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (16. September 2013)

@Klein-Holgi: ich hab mir halt einen besonderen Helm ausgesucht oder auch gesucht. Ich hab jetzt ein Kali Chakra in neongrün (nich so mainstream!) sieht so ähnlich aus wie der Giro Xen (so müsste der heißen). Meiner war halt nur etwas preisgünstiger als der Giro.

Bei den Trikots steig ich im Moment auf andere Marken um, da meine Haut sehr empfindlich auf die Trikots reagiert.  Muss aber immer noch sparen. Meine komplette MTB-Ausrüstung musste ich mir bis auf ein paar Sachen selbst zusammensparen und erarbeiten deswegen dauert das immer ein bissl bis ich mir was neues kaufen kann...


----------



## lorenz4510 (17. September 2013)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Bei den Trikots steig ich im Moment auf andere Marken um, da meine Haut sehr empfindlich auf die Trikots reagiert.  Muss aber immer noch sparen. Meine komplette MTB-Ausrüstung musste ich mir bis auf ein paar Sachen selbst zusammensparen und erarbeiten deswegen dauert das immer ein bissl bis ich mir was neues kaufen kann...


 
was soll das genau mit marken zu tun haben, gibt bei marken teils so viel müll da muss man erst mal schaun wo man da anfängt......

steck lieber wenst schon wenig Geld hast, bishen mehr in radbauteile als in poser Bekleidung, das bringt nämlich wirklich was.

zu meiner Schulzeit war ma alle mit Jeans badeshort und coolem billig t-shirt unterwegs... das bike war da im Vordergrund, mit 16 hatte ich dann ein Genesis MTB mit nem 500er aufbau, gibt's heutzutage nimma war damals sowas wie heute LX, selber zusammengebastelt und stolz druff.


----------



## diodato (17. September 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> steck lieber wenst schon wenig Geld hast, bishen mehr in radbauteile als in poser Bekleidung, das bringt nämlich wirklich was.
> 
> zu meiner Schulzeit war ma alle mit Jeans badeshort und coolem billig t-shirt unterwegs... das bike war da im Vordergrund



Was ist eine poser Bekleidung? Alles über 40.- oder alles wo man nicht aussieht wie ein Gartenstrolch? Und jeder der diese "poser Bekleidung" fährt sitzt nur in der Eisdiele?

Ich wollte jedenfalls noch nie mit Jeans und T-Shirt Rad fahren. Zu meiner Schulzeit gab es aber auch noch keine MTB´s. auf einem RR ist das nicht so toll mit Jeans zufahren. Ich habe dann nebenbei gearbeitet und habe mir ein Pinarello RR mit Campa Record/Chorus kaufen können.

Soll das hier jetzt so etwas wie eine Neiddebatte werden? 
Aldi und Konsorten leben von den Firmen die noch Stoffe entwickeln und die die das Zeug kaufen. Aldi gibt bestimmt kein Geld für die Entwicklung von Stoffen aus noch nicht mal für´s Design!
Gruss


----------



## Magico80 (17. September 2013)

Mir hat die Jacke auch etwas unter den Armen gezwickt und an den Ärmeln war sie zu weit. Habe dann mit der Nähmaschine die Ärmel enger genäht und unter den Achseln ein Stück aus einer alten Radhose eingesetzt. Bietet mehr Platz unter den Achseln, ist dehnbar und bietet etwas Belüftung. Imprägnieren war eh nötig, so hab ich die Nahtstellen besser eingesprüht. Abgedichtet an den originalen Nähten war die Jacke eh nicht.

Unter den Achseln sieht man das Patch eh nicht und wenn ja sieht es Original aus. Bei der Schwarzen fällt es gar nicht auf.

Also wer etwas Nähbegabt ist oder eine Oma hat, die das gerne macht, ran an die Nähmaschine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diodato (17. September 2013)

Echt Super (ernst gemeint)
Gruss


von meiner Streichelhardware via Tapatalk gesendet


----------



## 4mate (17. September 2013)

Magico der Zauberer! Idee und Durchführung super!


----------



## xrated (17. September 2013)

hat jemand den trinkrucksack den es mal für 15 gab?

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## 4mate (17. September 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> hat jemand den trinkrucksack den es mal für 15 gab?
> 
> *Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk 4*




GESENDET MIT TAPAQUATSCH/EIERFON/QUICKFOOT 3000 ist Lesemüll unterster Ordnung 
 der der Welt aufgezwungen wird, um zu zeigen ETZ BASS MOL UFF DES ISCH A SCHMAARDFON und weiter nichts.

In jedem Gerät kann man das deaktivieren und es ist ein Gebot der Rücksichtnahme, das auch zu tun


----------



## Rubik (17. September 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> GESENDET MIT TAPAQUATSCH/EIERFON/QUICKFOOT 3000 ist Lesemüll unterster Ordnung
> der der Welt aufgezwungen wird, um zu zeigen ETZ BASS MOL UFF DES ISCH A SCHMAARDFON und weiter nichts.
> 
> In jedem Gerät kann man das deaktivieren und es ist ein Gebot der Rücksichtnahme, das auch zu tun



Was für ein Blödsinn!


----------



## xrated (17. September 2013)

oarger Typ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (17. September 2013)

Rubik schrieb:


> Was für ein Blödsinn!


_ AW: Tapatalk_



xrated schrieb:


> oarger Typ


----------



## Magico80 (17. September 2013)

Ist das jetz n Aldiklamotten oder SchmardfoonBledsinn Fada?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. September 2013)

Aldiklamotten!!!

...gesendet von meinem Parker Merlin....


----------



## Rubik (17. September 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> _ AW: Tapatalk_



Wie lieb von Dir. 

Gesendet von meinem EIPHONE 5SC GOLDBLACKEDITION mit Tapatalk 4 und Update von heute.


----------



## Poldidrache (17. September 2013)

...fahre in der Woche die Aldi-Sachen,...zur 2,5 Stunden-Nonstop-Runde. Geht es aber am Wochenende auf Tour, merkt man den Unterschied schon deutlich. Insbesondere die Feuchtigkeit wird besser bei Gore abgeführt bzw. man friert nicht so schnell. In den Handschuhen v. Aldi friert man selten, wenn die Umgebungstemperatur passend ist. Ist sie nur gering zu hoch, schwitzt man stark in den Handschuhen. Der Grund dürfte die mangelnde Atnungsaktivität sein.
Die langen Hosen von Aldi werden im Winter auch nur mit einer Assos als zusätzliches Sitzpolster gefahren. Es macht für mich wenig Sinn, eine Gore-Jacke für jede Trainingseinheit voll-zu-schwitzenund dann zu Waschen. Die Waschzycklen sind auch bei einer Gore-Jacke oder Hose begrenzt. 

Das Aldi-Material ist m.M.n. gut zum Trainieren/Vollschwitzen - aber gute Performence für lange Touren besitzen sie nicht. Kommt auf d. Einsatzzweck an 

Gäbe es Produkte aus hiesiger Produktion und den "Gore & Co" gleichwertig, würde ich diesen Produkten den Vorzug geben.

Liebe Grüße

Poldi


----------



## Magico80 (17. September 2013)

Poldidrache schrieb:


> Gäbe es Produkte aus hiesiger Produktion und den "Gore & Co" gleichwertig, würde ich diesen Produkten den Vorzug geben.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> 
> Poldi



Leverve.  Made in Germany...


----------



## Poldidrache (17. September 2013)

@MIGIco80:

Danke, sieht doch ganz interessant aus,...jedoch eher für schlankere Menschen,..

Liebe Grüße

Poldi


----------



## Brommel (17. September 2013)

Also die ThermounterwÃ¤sche ist wirklich gut und bei ca. 8â¬ kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Die Socken gehen auch absolut i.O. Auch im "Dauereinsatz" alles langlebig.
War schon damals sehr angenehm Ã¼berrascht und nutze diese seit Jahren.
Die UnterwÃ¤sche fÃ¼r'n Wintersport geht Ã¼brigens auch sehr gut. Da bekommt man gleich die passenden, langen "Unterhosen" mit.

Von den Radhosen vom Discounter bin ich nach zwei Tests geheilt. Egal ob fÃ¼rn Sommer oder Winter. Die Polster geben schnell auf und die Passform selbiger ist... suboptimal. Da wird man vom nervigen Zwacken im Schritt von den klagenden Muskeln abgelenkt 

Zur Jacke... nur fÃ¼r die Fahrt zum Weinprobierstand oder einer gemÃ¼tlichen Tour am Rhein entlang. Eine richtige MTB-Tour mit vielleicht noch etwas Regen traue ich der nicht wirklich zu.
Ich teste sie aber grad, da das Wetter dafÃ¼r momentan genau richtig ist.


----------



## oscar (17. September 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Leverve.  Made in Germany...


Interessant, es geht also doch. Habe mir gleich mal ein Lesezeichen gesetzt, für mal "richtig" einkaufen


----------



## lorenz4510 (17. September 2013)

diodato schrieb:


> Aldi und Konsorten leben von den Firmen die noch Stoffe entwickeln und die die das Zeug kaufen. Aldi gibt bestimmt kein Geld für die Entwicklung von Stoffen aus noch nicht mal für´s Design!
> Gruss


 
90% aller markenhersteller "genausowenig", da wird ein gewebe von der Stange gekauft, es blödsinig bedruckt fertig ist der überteuerte poserfetzten.

wenn man ne Rechtfertigung für überteuerten plunder braucht findet sich natürlich immer was.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manson-007 (19. September 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> 90% aller markenhersteller "genausowenig", da wird ein gewebe von der Stange gekauft, es blödsinig bedruckt fertig ist der überteuerte poserfetzten.
> 
> wenn man ne Rechtfertigung für überteuerten plunder braucht findet sich natürlich immer was.....




Hmm .. Dieses Gewebe habe ich niemals bei Lild oder Aldi gesehen. 
Die aufwendigen verschweißten Nähte + Reißverschluß + Superschnitt + Design rechfertigen den Preis von 169  durchaus. Die Jacke hat meine Frau gestern reduziert für 120  inkl. Versand bekommen. Im Übrigens hat meine Gore-Bike  Regenjacke das selbe Gewebe und kostet zur Zeit auch etwa so viel.























Keine Firma verschenkt freiwillig Geld bzw. verkaufen ein wertigeres Produkt für weniger Geld. Das selbe gilt für Aldi & Co., man kann keine Regenjacke für 30 verkaufen, wenn das teuere Gore-Membran drin ist, folglich kommt irgendwas anderes und vor allem billigeres rein, damit der Preis wieder stimmt.

Mit der Jacke schwitzt man definitiv weniger als in der Plastik Regenjacke von Aldi. Ob jeder den Preis ausgeben will, muss er/sie selber entscheiden.


----------



## MucPaul (19. September 2013)

@lorenz4510: Du vergleichst ja auch Äpfel und Birnen. Kein Wunder, daß die unterschiedlich sind.

Das eine ist eine oberflächenbehandelte Regenjacke aus Polyester für EUR 16,90 vom Aldi.
Das andere ist eine Gore-Tex High-Tech Outdoor Funktionsjacke für EUR 169,00 von Gore.

Mit der einen radle ich im Regen kurz zum Aldi für den Einkauf. Mit der anderen gehe ich auf Alpen Expeditionen.

Scheinbar hast Du ein grundlegendes Verständnisproblem von Produkten, Einsatzbereichen und Erwartungen.


----------



## Manson-007 (19. September 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Scheinbar hast Du ein grundlegendes Verständnisproblem von Produkten, Einsatzbereichen und Erwartungen.



Meine Frau fährt nicht über die Alpen  sondern fährt nur täglich mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit. Auch hier lohnt es sich eine gute Reganjacke zu kaufen !


----------



## mischuer (19. September 2013)

Sind die Sachen von Aldi+Lidl wirklich noch die richtigen Schnäppchen wenn es gute Qualität bei ebay direkt aus Fernost z.B. bei Trikot+Trägerhose Kombi versandfrei schon für um die 26eur gibt? Und Holla das Polster macht nen richtig guten Eindruck.
meine Erfahrung bisher:
Softshell: Aldi/Lidl billige schwitzerei. Vaude Softshelljacke: innen Waffelstoffschweissabtransportierstoff und Achselaufzippdurchzug. Ganz zu schweigen von der Passform.
Und alle meine Aldi/Lidl-Trikot-Reissverschlussereien sind putt 
und der vom Rucksack auch und der vom Kumpel-Rucksack auch


----------



## diodato (19. September 2013)

Ich habe mir mal ein Trikot und Bibshort aus China über ebay gekauft. hat glaube es hat so um die 40.- gekostet, das Original von Sugoi ca 170.-. 2x gewaschen man weiß ja nie was da drin ist.  Das Trikot ist super kein flattern usw. nicht viel schlechter als das von Sugoi auch nach stunden sehr angenehm auf der Haut. Die Hose passt auch, allerdings ist das Polster viel schlechter. Nach 3 Std. ist das Polster durchgesessen dann wird es unangenehm. Aber immer noch viel besser als das was ich mal bei Aldi gekauft hatte.
Ich finde eine gute Alternative zu Aldi und Lidl. Es muss jeder selber wissen ob er mit solchen "Poser" Klamotten fahren will oder doch lieber mit den PlastikTüten vom Discounter.


----------



## MucPaul (19. September 2013)

diodato schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal ein Trikot und Bibshort aus China über ebay gekauft. hat glaube es hat so um die 40.- gekostet, das Original von Sugoi ca 170.-. 2x gewaschen man weiß ja nie was da drin ist.  Das Trikot ist super kein flattern usw. nicht viel schlechter als das von Sugoi auch nach stunden sehr angenehm auf der Haut. Die Hose passt auch, allerdings ist das Polster viel schlechter. Nach 3 Std. ist das Polster durchgesessen dann wird es unangenehm. Aber immer noch viel besser als das was ich mal bei Aldi gekauft hatte.
> Ich finde eine gute Alternative zu Aldi und Lidl. Es muss jeder selber wissen ob er mit solchen "Poser" Klamotten fahren will oder doch lieber mit den PlastikTüten vom Discounter.



Da triffst Du ins richtige. Im Laufe der Jahre habe ich mal ein paar Aldi Radl-Unterhosen und eine Radlshort gekauft. Die landeten alle in der Tonne, nie wieder das Zeugs. Die Polster sind da nur Dekoration. Vieles vom Discounter ist nicht so richtig brauchbar. Bestreite ich ja gar nicht. Man muss genau hinschauen, ob's was taugt. Die Rucksäcke vor ein paar Monaten fand ich alle Schrott, wegen der schlechten Reissverschlüsse und billigen Hüftpolstern.

Man kann aber generell nicht sagen, Aldi ist schlecht, Sugoi auch, Gore gut und Specialized sehr gut. Da gibt es einfach unterschiedliche Preis- und Qualitätsklassen.
Im Endeffekt werden die aber alle im gleichen Sweat Shop in Asien von Sklavenarbeitern zusammengenäht.
Bei Gore stehe halt vielleicht noch ein Aufpasser (mit Peitsche) bei der Qualitätsprüfung und schaut, daß die Nähte sauber verarbeitet sind. Daran mangelt es bei Lidl und Alsi auf jeden Fall. Zum Glück habe ich dafür eine Nähmaschine.
Das Material ist meist eh das gleiche vom Großhersteller. Nur beim Preis wird dann ausgesucht. Teure Membranen mit Patentschutz werden dann weg gelassen oder durch ein billigeres Konkurrenzprodukt ersetzt. Muss nicht, kann aber schlechter sein. Im Endeffekt die gleiche Produktionsanlage, nur mit unterschiedlichen Materialien.

Bekannt ist ja der Fall von North Face, wo viele falsche, aber dennoch echte, Outdoor Jacken auf eBay China (alibaba) verkauft wurden. Die Jacken hatten keine North Face Inventar Nummern, waren aber in Tests absolut gleich zum Original. Mein Kumpel hatte so eine. Auch nach 3 Jahren absolut Top und Gore-Membranen 1A.

Da hat sich dann rausgestellt, dass Nachts anstatt für ein Konkurrenzunternehmen die 2. Linie im Billigmarktsegment zu produzieren, die lokalen Produktionsmanager (auf eigene Rechnung) die 1. Linie für ein paar Stunden weiter laufen liessen, bevor auf die 2. Linie geswitched wurde. Die Überproduktion der North Face Jacken "verschwand" spurlos ohne Nachweis, die Näherinnen machten danach ahnungslos dann die 2. Linie für die Konkurrenz.
Dafür mussten sie dann ein bisschen schneller arbeiten um die Zeit aufzuholen.


----------



## xrated (19. September 2013)

mischuer schrieb:


> Sind die Sachen von Aldi+Lidl wirklich noch die richtigen Schnäppchen wenn es gute Qualität bei ebay direkt aus Fernost z.B. bei Trikot+Trägerhose Kombi versandfrei schon für um die 26eur gibt?



Eigentlich nicht aber was machst du wenn das Zeugs nicht passt. Bei dx gibts ja auch massig Kleidung im Angebot aber alleine schon die Größenangaben sind oft etwas abenteuerlich.

Regenjacke und Hose habe ich von Jeantex, sowas wirds in der Qualität sicher nie bei Aldi geben.


----------



## diodato (19. September 2013)

Damit wir uns richtig verstehen. Die Sugoi Sachen die ich u.a. habe sind richtig gut. Die halten alle so 10TKm mit Regenfahrten usw. Ich habe Bikesachen alles 3x. außer Regensachen die habe ich nur 2x. Da ich nur paar tausend Kilometer mit dem MTB fahre wird die eBay Ware nicht so strapaziert wie die Rennrad Kleidung daher kann ich keine Auskunft geben über die Strapazierfähigkeit. 

Discounter Sachen würde ich mir trotzdem nie mehr kaufen auch wenn ich nur 1min. fahren müsste. 
Z.B. mein Deuter Rucksack habe ich schon seit Jahren und wurde von Deuter schon 2x ein neuer Reißverschluss eingenäht, versuch das mal bei Aldi. Kosten 20.-
Gruß


----------



## Mtb-Touri (19. September 2013)

gore vs. Lidl




das gore ist 2 Jahre alt und ca. 30-40 mal gewaschen, das gelbe Shirt gabs ja erst vor 2 Monaten... 
und nicht alles kommt aus Asien 




das ist was ich will und brauch um meinen Taschenrechner hierzulande vernüftig bei den Regenmassen zu schützen, da brauch ich keine Alpen für! natürlich sicher gut zu wissen wenn sie dort auch was taugt 




über Design kann man sicher streiten 




über Nähte (siehe auch oben) eigentlich nicht 




und was bitte hat das mit posen zu tun? der eine fährt ne Bulldog für 120 Tacken und der andere z.B. ne Windstopper...
Der eine hat´s, der ander hat´s nich... ess ich heut auch noch gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummelexpress (19. September 2013)

Mtb-Touri schrieb:


> Der eine hat´s, der ander hat´s nich...


und ganz oft fahrn die dies nich ham mit de teure Markenklamotten rum ...


----------



## Mtb-Touri (19. September 2013)

hmm, womit bezahlt man denn dann die Klamotten?


----------



## lorenz4510 (19. September 2013)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Hmm .. Dieses Gewebe habe ich niemals bei Lild oder Aldi gesehen.
> Die aufwendigen verschweiÃten NÃ¤hte + ReiÃverschluÃ + Superschnitt + Design rechfertigen den Preis von 169 â¬ durchaus. Die Jacke hat meine Frau gestern reduziert fÃ¼r 120 â¬ inkl. Versand bekommen.


 
jo hast recht bei Discounter bekommst selten ne Regenjacke mit nem gore stempel druff,die einfache BegrÃ¼ndung dafÃ¼r:
 da der stempel ansich schon 100â¬ kostet.

das diese aber so supi dupi sein soll.....
meine 30â¬ Discounter Regenjacke hÃ¤lt mich absolut trocken+verschweiste nÃ¤hte+reisverschluss+toller schnitt, und ist einfach sau gemÃ¼tlich, hat halt keinen mÃ¶chtegernstempel drin aber das verkrafte ich, da man fÃ¼r manche stempel schon +100â¬ bezahlt.

darum,mein Beileid fÃ¼rs rausgeworfene Geld.

wie schon oben gesagt es gibt viel unnÃ¶tigen plunder der nur auf abzocke getrimmt ist, gore ist einer davon.


----------



## moxrox (20. September 2013)

> und nicht alles kommt aus Asien


Vielleicht, aber könnte auch so sein wie früher bei dem Modehersteller Lacoste, darüber wurde vor etlichen Jahren berichtet. Die Hemden wurden in Asien oder Türkei produziert und nur alleine der Markenaufnäher (Krokodil) wurde in einem "Qualitätsland" hinzugefügt. Deshalb konnte die Firma Lacoste auch die Proukte mit dem Hinweis Made in "Qualitätsland" verkaufen....ist doch so viel Lug und Trug überall, auch wenns legal ist.


----------



## sp00n82 (20. September 2013)

Welche 30â¬ Discounter Jacke ist das denn?


----------



## Sven339 (20. September 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> jo hast recht bei Discounter bekommst selten ne Regenjacke mit nem gore stempel druff,die einfache Begründung dafür:
> da der stempel ansich schon 100 kostet.
> 
> das diese aber so supi dupi sein soll.....
> ...



Das stimmt nicht. Meine Gore ist echt gut. Funktioniert seit 7 Jahren. Sieht gut aus, ist leicht....also war damals den Preis wert. Aber mittlerweile sind wir ja fast bei 200 EUR angekommen. Das ist zu teuer. Damals waren es noch 80 EUR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb-Touri (20. September 2013)

dont`feed the trolls 
und hoch lebe das Aldiprinzip


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. September 2013)

Ich gebe ja zu, dass diese ganzen Diskussionen über Sklavenarbeit, Ökosiegel, Snobeffekte, Geltungskonsum usw. das wirklich Spannende in diesem Thema sind , aber das war auf über 100 Seiten schon so ergiebig diskutiert, dass kaum noch Neues kommt
Vielleicht helfen Erfahrungsberichte mit den jeweils erhältlichen Sachen bzw. Hinweise, wann es bei welchem Discounter was gibt, dann doch mehr, um andere vor Reinfällen zu schützen 

Und die Gore, Sympathex blabla - Fraktion macht sich das Thema auf
"Ich liebe meine Markenklamotten..."

...aber mir isses egal, ich les hier trotzdem weiter, weil ich mir die echten Schnäppchen rauspicken will


----------



## bummelexpress (20. September 2013)

Mtb-Touri schrieb:


> hmm, womit bezahlt man denn dann die Klamotten?


och heutzutage kann man ja alles auf pump kaufen.


----------



## mischuer (20. September 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht aber was machst du wenn das Zeugs nicht passt. Bei dx gibts ja auch massig Kleidung im Angebot aber alleine schon die Größenangaben sind oft etwas abenteuerlich.
> 
> Regenjacke und Hose habe ich von Jeantex, sowas wirds in der Qualität sicher nie bei Aldi geben.



meine Erfahrung deckt sich hier mit denen die man auch schnell in den Foren ermitteln kann. Normale Klamotten wo man L/XL hat bei Dx und den Chinesenangeboten bei ebay mind. immer XXL. passt wunderbar.
Sind für mich die echten Schnäppchen. Bestimmte Chinesenprodukte bei ebay sind von der Qualität her m.E. hervorragend. Vorsicht ist sicherlich geboten bei den Markenfälschungen die dort angeboten werden.


----------



## lorenz4510 (20. September 2013)

bummelexpress schrieb:


> och heutzutage kann man ja alles auf pump kaufen.


 
jo nur Aldi hat noch ned die Ratenzahlung eingefürt!!!!

ich wollt immer mal reingehen und sagen:

ok ich nem den famaliepack socken für 3 nur bin ich grad knapp bei kasse.
welcher Finanzplan ist besser, auf 3 Monate abzuzahlen oder auf 6.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. September 2013)

Genau das wirds beim Aldi auf absehbare Zeit nicht geben, denn das ist eine der Grundsäulen des Geschäftsmodells. Alles Schnelldreher im Laden und Zahlungsziele bei den Vorlieferanten bei ca. 90 Tagen. Auf jeden Fall hat sich ein Artikel bei Aldi schon 10 Mal verkauft, bevor sie ihre Vorlieferanten bezahlen müssen. Ist doch bei der Anzahl der Artikel und der Menge der Läden eine einfache Rechnung, wie die Kohle neben den Gewinnen (die relativ klein sein können, daher auch die günstigen Preise ) zwangsläufig immer mehr wird. 
Nehmen wir einfach 10 Millionen, die man zinsfrei für 90 Tage bekommt und die man dann auf die Bank legt und (früher war alles besser), dann 1% Zinsen bekommt. Macht alleine 25000Euro Zinsertrag für 90 Tage.


----------



## bummelexpress (20. September 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> jo nur Aldi hat noch ned die Ratenzahlung eingefürt!!!!


ach sind Aldiklamotten jetzt doch plötzlich Markenklamotten?


----------



## musiclust (20. September 2013)

bummelexpress schrieb:


> ach sind Aldiklamotten jetzt doch plötzlich Markenklamotten?



Moin,   

  definiere Markenklamotten kommen nicht alle Klamotten von irgendeiner Marke und sind somit Markenklamotten? 

Fragend

musiclust


----------



## poldi222 (20. September 2013)

Funktionsshirt von Jeantex ca. 15 Jahre in gebrauch. Keine defekte, Löcher oder sonstiges. Transport Funktion top und bleibt warm wie am ersten Tag und passt immer noch. Funktionsshirt von Lidl ca. 5 Jahre alt einmal im gebrauch. Trieft, wird kalt. Vorn länger als hinten (ja das Etikett ist im Nacken). Selbiges bei Hosen. Wer billig kauft, kauft öfter ;-) Und mit meiner neuen Marken Winter Jacke kann ich in einem Jahr immer noch in den Laden gehen wenn was putt geht.


----------



## 4mate (20. September 2013)

poldi222 schrieb:


> Funktionsshirt von Jeantex ca. 15 Jahre in gebrauch. Keine defekte, Löcher oder sonstiges. Transport Funktion top und bleibt warm wie am ersten Tag und passt immer noch. Funktionsshirt von Lidl ca. 5 Jahre alt einmal im gebrauch. Trieft, wird kalt. Vorn länger als hinten (ja das Etikett ist im Nacken). Selbiges bei Hosen. Wer billig kauft, kauft öfter ;-) Und mit meiner neuen Marken Winter Jacke kann ich in einem Jahr immer noch in den Laden gehen wenn was putt geht.


Falscher Thread 

Richtiger Thread: "Ich liebe meine Markenklamotten..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poldi222 (20. September 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Falscher Thread
> 
> Richtiger Thread: "Ich liebe meine Markenklamotten..."



Übe dich im Lesen. Thread heißt "Kleidung von Aldi und Lidl" und die Markenklamotten von Lidl heißen z.B. Crivit. ALDI fällt mir leider spontan nicht ein.


----------



## 4mate (20. September 2013)

Arbeite an deinem Leseverständnis.  "Markenklamotten von Lidl" ist ein Oxymoron


----------



## MucPaul (20. September 2013)

bummelexpress schrieb:


> ach sind Aldiklamotten jetzt doch plötzlich Markenklamotten?



Yep. 
Crane Sports kennt praktisch jeder.
Craft Sports nur einige Eingeweihte.


----------



## MucPaul (20. September 2013)

Sven339 schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Meine Gore ist echt gut. Funktioniert seit 7 Jahren. Sieht gut aus, ist leicht....also war damals den Preis wert. Aber mittlerweile sind wir ja fast bei 200 EUR angekommen. Das ist zu teuer. Damals waren es noch 80 EUR.



Meine Worte !!

Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren North Face Klamotten im Concept Store in USA gekauft. War nicht billig, aber preiswert. Top Qualität zu akzeptablem Preis. 

In Deutschland aber ganz anders. Gestern war ich wegen Neuanschaffung im örtlichen North Face Store in der Fußgängerzone.
Ich kam mir teils vor, als wäre ich in einer Boutique bei Gucci oder Armani. Teils haben die Outdoorjacken nicht mal mehr ein Preisschild, sondern die Verkäufern will einen beraten.  
Eine Summit Gore-Tex Jacke für bis zu EUR 499,- bis 690,- 
Leichte (!) Outdoorjacken für EUR 289,-

Rechnet man das mal in DM um wird einem schlecht. 
Ich würde einen Teufel tun und mit einer EUR 200,- Gore Jacke durch den Wald heizen, wo ich an Ästen hängen bleibe und im Dreck lande.

Wenn meine Crane Sports für EUR 15,99 am Ast hängen bleibt, "what shall's..." 
Aber meine teuren Gore Sachen nehme ich nur, wenn ich weiss es passiert nichts.

Aber das gleiche haben wir ja bei Levi's Jeans und US Bike Marken, die hier gnadenlos überteuert angeboten werden.


----------



## poldi222 (20. September 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Arbeite an deinem Leseverständnis.  "Markenklamotten von Lidl" ist ein Oxymoron



Was Du kannst, kann ich schon lange.
Der innere Widerspruch eines Oxymorons ist gewollt und dient der pointierten Darstellung eines doppelbödigen, mehrdeutigen oder vielschichtigen Inhalts, indem das Sowohl-als-auch des Sachverhaltes begrifflich widergespiegelt wird.
(Wikipedia)


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. September 2013)

Halt, halt, halt: So einfach ist es auch wieder nicht. Es handelt sich teilweise sehr wohl um Markenartikel.

Z.B.: Die Helme von LIDL sind zu 95% Cratoni. 
Ich bereue den Kauf meines Cratoni Tremor von Lidl (dort heißt er halt anders) von vor ca. 4 Jahren heute noch nicht. Über die Haltbarkeit vermag ich nichts zu sagen, da ich seitdem noch nicht mit dem Schädel aufgeschlagen bin, aber die Passform ist immer noch klasse, wobei ich nur für meinen Eierkopp sprechen kann.
Damals war der Listenpreis 120.- Euro, der Verramschpreis am Ende der Saison ca. 60 Euro und bei LIDL kostete er 29,99. Also schön blöd, wer nicht das Schnäppchen mitnimmt...

Das ist doch das Spannende, was schon Generationen  beschäftigt: Aus welcher Fabrik kommt welcher Aldi-Artikel. Für Pizza, Joghurt, Cornflakes ist ja alles klar. Für die Recherche bei den Aktionsartikeln ist halt oft nur wenig Zeit das rauszufinden. Oft wechseln auch die Unterlieferanten und damit auch die Qualität wie hier auch schon mehrfach festgestellt wurde. Das Unterhemd vom letzten Jahr muss nicht aus der gleichen Fabrik wie dieses Jahr sein. Aber auch das ist ganz verständlich. Die Einkäufer bei Aldi schreiben das vermutlich jedes Jahr aufs neue aus und wohl dem, der den Zuschlag erhält. (aber das ist nur eine Vermutung. Vielleicht gibts bei diversen Artikeln auch langfristige Verträge. Bringt beiden Partnern (für die Luftpumpen z.B.) eine gewisse Planungssicherheit und Möglichkeiten die Kapazitäten auszulasten...) Und wenn bei einem Artikel in einem Jahr (auch geschätzt) mehr als 5% Rücklauf kommt wegen Qualitätsprobleme, dann kann dieser Unterlieferant für die nächsten Jahre die Fa. Aldi als Partner streichen bzw. zumachen, weil garantiert saftige Vertragsstrafen vereinbart sind. 

Und die gelbe Regenjacke für 15 Euro ist immer noch klasse


----------



## sp00n82 (20. September 2013)

musiclust schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> definiere Markenklamotten kommen nicht alle Klamotten von irgendeiner Marke und sind somit Markenklamotten?
> 
> ...



Willst du wirklich auf der Wortbedeutung herumreiten?
Markenklamotten sind nun mal im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch von einem bekannten und entsprechend hochpreisigem Hersteller. Aldi und Lidl fallen da ganz sich nicht darunter, auch wenn ihre Sachen selbstverständlich auch von "einer Marke" hergestellt werden.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. September 2013)

Also meine Mama hat früher immer "Marken"sachen auffem Flohmarkt gekauft.

Jedes Teil eine MARK


----------



## MucPaul (20. September 2013)

Also Crane Sports ist mit Sicherheit eine bekanntere Marke als Craft Sports.
Das stelle ich mal so in den Raum.

Und dass Aldi nicht mit irgendwelchen chinesischen Hinterhoffirmen für die Produkte arbeitet, ist auch klar. Leider gibt es diese Markenforschung wie bei Keksen und Joghurt  nicht bei den Discountern. Würde mich auch sehr interessieren.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich rausgefunden, dass die Crivit Standluftpumpe vom Lidl vor ein paar Monaten baugleich war mit den Beko Luftpumpen. 
Und der Akkuschrauber bei Aldi war fast identisch mit denen von Einhell (aus'm Obi), bis auf die Farbe. 
Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass auch die Radklamotten von einem Tochterunternehmen eines bekannten Herstellers kommen. Gore wird's wohl nicht sein, aber vielleicht von einem der Rad Konzerne, denen auch Bell oder Sugoi gehören. Müßte man mal bei Hartje (die machen die Fahrradzubehör Teile für Aldi), Prophete oder Amer Sports etc. nachforschen. Die haben doch auch Kleidungsabteilungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (23. September 2013)

Soeben ist mir gerade fast der Kaffee aus der Hand gefallen... 

BBC berichtet über einen Lidl Sweatshop (a.k.a. Sklavenhaltung)
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtscha...n-schichten-fuer-lidl-textilien-12586933.html 

Oje, das ist schlimmer als ich vermutet hatte...


----------



## diodato (23. September 2013)

Tja irgendwie muss man ja auch auf den Preis kommen. Billiger Stoff, billiges Design und eine Heerschar von Konsumenten die auf geiz ist geil stehen. Ich bleib da bei, das Leben ist zu kurz um billig zu kaufen, wie meine Oma schon immer sagte. Und jetzt kommen bestimmt wieder: ist doch bei den Marken Hersteller genau nur die Preisspanne ist höher....


----------



## lorenz4510 (23. September 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Soeben ist mir gerade fast der Kaffee aus der Hand gefallen...
> 
> BBC berichtet über einen Lidl Sweatshop (a.k.a. Sklavenhaltung)
> http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtscha...n-schichten-fuer-lidl-textilien-12586933.html
> ...


 
ne das ist seit Ewigkeiten bekannt, die "markenhersteller" lassen mittlerweile auch in solchen werken produzieren was ebenfalls kein Geheimnis ist. nur ohne überstunden?

da ich letzen winter meine sturmmütze verloren hab musste ersatz her somit beim luxushersteller montane bestellt, rate mal was innen reingestempelt ist?
jup das ausgebeutete Volk, daran kann man nun mal nix ändern, sonst dürfte man garkeine Kleidung mehr kaufen.

das ist das ergebnis der Hersteller zu niedrigst preisen produzieren zu wollen, alles made in asia, egal ob China,vietnam,bangladesh,india,malaysia..... oder sonst innen reingestempelt ist.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (23. September 2013)

diodato schrieb:


> eine Heerschar von Konsumenten die auf Geiz ist geil stehen.
> Ist doch bei den Marken Hersteller genau nur die Preisspanne ist höher....



Finde ich schon ein wenig unverschämt zu sagen das alle die bei Lidl und Aldi Klamotten kaufen Geizig sind. Schon mal daran gedacht, dass es arme Leute gibt die nicht das Geld haben sich für 160 eine Gore Jacke zu kaufen. Die Froh sind wenn es sowas gibt. Ich als Schüler habe wenig Geld und kauf mir die Sachen bei Aldi und Lidl vielleicht würde ich mir ne Jacke für 160 kaufen aber ich hab das Geld einfach nicht. Denn nicht jeder kann Geld kacken. 

Du kannst aber einfach Leugnen, dass bei anderen Herstellern das anders ist. Die lassen alle in China, Türkei, Taiwan ect. Herstellen und teils unter schlimmeren Umständen. Ein gutes Beispiel wäre hier Apple man kauf sich ein Handy für fast 1000 und bekommt ein Handy welches von Armen Leuten Hergestellt wird welche 1/H bekommen.


----------



## MucPaul (23. September 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ne das ist seit Ewigkeiten bekannt, die "markenhersteller" lassen mittlerweile auch in solchen werken produzieren was ebenfalls kein Geheimnis ist. nur ohne überstunden?
> 
> das ist das ergebnis der Hersteller zu niedrigst preisen produzieren zu wollen, alles made in asia, egal ob China,vietnam,bangladesh,..... oder sonst innen reingestempelt ist.



Im Prinzip ist es ja fast egal, ob die in Bangladesh für Lidl, Gore, Craft, Specialized... schuften. Sind ja mehr oder weniger fast die gleichen Sweatshops.

Im Prinzip ist Lidl da sogar ehrenwerter als Gore und Specialized, denn die ultrabilligen Teile werden hier bei uns zu sehr günstigen Preisen verkauft. Womit Lidl, Aldi, Penny ja einen Großteil des Preisvorteils an den Endkunden weiter geben.

Viel mehr ärgert es dann einen, wenn teure Markenhersteller dann die ultrabilligen Teile zu "Wucherpreisen" verkaufen.

Ich denke da an meine Specialized Gel Handschuhe, die ich vor kurzem für knapp EUR 40,- gekauft hatte. Nach 10km radeln auf dem Radweg ging ein Handschuh der Länge nach an der Naht auf.
"Made in China" steht drin. Sicherlich ein EUR 5,- Handschuh.


----------



## lorenz4510 (23. September 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist Lidl da sogar ehrenwerter als Gore und Specialized, denn die ultrabilligen Teile werden hier bei uns zu sehr gÃ¼nstigen Preisen verkauft. Womit Lidl, Aldi, Penny ja einen GroÃteil des Preisvorteils an den Endkunden weiter geben.


 
ein grosser unterschied ist es aber fÃ¼r die arbeiter an sich.
bedenke wie im bericht steht fÃ¼r ne aktion muss fÃ¼r lidl und co gut 100000 stÃ¼ck in ner bestimmten zeit produziert werden, darum Ã¼berstunden notwendig.
das nervt dann bei nem niedriglohn von 30â¬ im Monat.

die markenhersteller setzten nur mindestmengen ab darum kÃ¶nnen die Sachen im normalstundenbereich gefertigt werden.

das Ã¤ndert zwar nix daran das die arbeiter ausgebeutet werden, aber verstÃ¤ndlich das sie bei Ã¼berstunden zu streiken anfangen, ich hasse auch gezwungene Ã¼berstunden wie die pest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (23. September 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ne das ist seit Ewigkeiten bekannt, die "markenhersteller" lassen mittlerweile auch in solchen werken produzieren was ebenfalls kein Geheimnis ist. nur ohne überstunden?
> 
> da ich letzen winter meine sturmmütze verloren hab musste ersatz her somit beim luxushersteller montane bestellt, rate mal was innen reingestempelt ist?
> jup das ausgebeutete Volk, daran kann man nun mal nix ändern, sonst dürfte man garkeine Kleidung mehr kaufen.
> ...



Das muss aber noch lange nicht heissen das jeder Hersteller auf so miese Bedingungen aus ist. Wenn jetzt hier eine Hose nen Zehner kostet dann ist es ja auch kein Wunder das der Arbeiter nichts bekommt, bei ner Hose für hundert sieht das anders aus (muss aber nicht), da spielen die Lohnkosten keine so große Rolle mehr.
Das gefährliche dabei ist das die Leute denken das die teuren Hersteller einen nur übern Tisch ziehen wollen und kaufen dann das billigste weil sie denken das sei überall gleich.

Leider ist es im Moment so das die Preise zu stark auseinander gehen, die Discounter sind zu billig und die Markenhersteller zu teuer. Fast keiner hat "normale" Preise.


----------



## 4mate (23. September 2013)

Und es geht wieder los...

Leüdde, niemand kann die Welt retten, 
die geht sowieso den Bach runter,
das sind alles Kollateralschäden.

Bitte weiter im Text BACK TO TOPIC


----------



## mikefize (23. September 2013)

@4mate: Halt einfach die Klappe.

Ich habe mich lange mit der Thematik beschäftigt und auch für zwei Organisationen gearbeitet, die sich für bessere Arbeitsbedingungen in Ländern wie Indonesien oder Bangladesch einsetzen.

Es ist ein unglaublich komplexes Geflecht, das kaum zu durchschauen ist - es gibt definitiv Hersteller eher hochpreisiger Waren, die sich um die Arbeitsbedingungen ihrer Arbeiter kümmern. Es ist natürlich klar, dass der Großteil der Hersteller in Niedriglohnländern produzieren lässt, um irgendwie wettbewerbsfähig zu bleiben, aber 'Sweatshop' ist nicht gleich 'Sweatshop' und selbst innerhalb einer dieser Fabriken gibt es elementare Unterschiede, abhängig davon, über wen die jeweiligen Arbeiter beschäftigt sind (man kann es ein wenig damit vergleichen, dass hierzulande ja oftmals auch Zeitarbeiter und 'normale' Mitarbeiter dieselbe Arbeit in derselben Firma machen, aber anders bezahlt und behandelt werden und vor allem auch andere Rechte genießen).

Natürlich haben nur wenige Firmen ein Interesse daran, der Öffentlichkeit Details über ihre Produktion preiszugeben. Außerdem gibt es noch viele weitere Faktoren, die eine Rolle spielen, beispielsweise Gesamtumsatz, Budgetverteilung etc. - schaut man sich beispielsweise das Marketingbudget von Nike oder Adidas an und überlegt, dass lediglich 5% dieses Budgets, umgelegt auf die Bezahlung der Arbeiter in diesen Fabriken, diesen ein elementar besseres Leben ermöglich würden, wird einem übel.

Eine gute Einführung in die Thematik bietet das [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Schwarzbuch-Markenfirmen-Die-Machenschaften-Weltkonzerne/dp/3216305929"]Schwarzbuch Markenfirmen[/ame]. Außerdem lohnt auch ein Blick auf [ame]http://www.nosweat.org.uk/[/ame] - auch wenn es lange keine Updates gab, sind die Informationen nach wie vor großteils auf dem aktuellen Stand.


----------



## lorenz4510 (23. September 2013)

@_mikefize_
hast schon mitbekommen das dein schwarzbuch markenfirmen schon über 10 jahre alt ist und somit kaum noch aktuell?

heutzutage dank inet ist das ganze kein Geheimnis mehr das alles für Profit getan wird.

da es um Discounter geht in dem threat:
 positiv find ichs wie MucPaul schon sagte, das Discounter zumindest durch den enormen gewinn dadurch etwas an den kunden weitergeben!
 markenfirmen nada, da werden arbeiten in Asien abgezockt und dann mit den Produkten die Konsumenten ebenfalls.


----------



## mikefize (23. September 2013)

@lorenz4510:
Es gibt eine komplett überholte und aktualisierte Ausgabe von 2010.


----------



## lorenz4510 (23. September 2013)

stehen da auch echte Firmennamen mit ranking drin oder ist das eher ne allgemein aufklährung?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. September 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> ...Ich habe mich lange mit der Thematik beschäftigt und auch für zwei Organisationen gearbeitet.....


 
 Na und - lange kein Grund uns hier damit zu belästigen....



mikefize schrieb:


> [email protected]_4mate_: Halt einfach die Klappe...


Komm zum Thema zurück - oder einfach selber mal die Klappe halten!  So mit Usern umzugehen - die lediglich an das Thema hier erinnern...
Macht doch einen eigenen Fred dafür auf - das wäre gescheiter....


----------



## mikefize (23. September 2013)

@spurhalter: 
Das Thema heißt doch Kleidung von Aldi und Lidl oder irre ich mich? Da gehört das für den ein oder anderen durchaus dazu. Nur weil es dir oder 4mate *******gal ist, könnt ihr von anderen ja nicht erwarten ebenso ignorant durchs Leben zu schreiten oder? 

  @lorenz4510:
Das sind eher allgemeine, zusammengetragene Infos über ausgewählte Firmen.


----------



## MucPaul (23. September 2013)

Ich bin da sicherlich nicht der Experte, der auf dem aktuellsten Stand der Dinge ist.
Aber wie einer hier richtig schrieb, gehen die Preise bei den Waren wie eine Schere auseinander.
Auf der einen Seite die Massenwaren, die sehr günstig oder mit nur geringer Marge verkauft werden. Darunter sehe ich eben Klamotten von Discountern, Kik (mit der unsäglichen Feldbusch oder wie die Tusse nun heisst), H&M und andere in den Segmenten billig bis günstig.

Und auf der anderen Seite die Premiumartikel, wie Nike, Puma, Specialized, Scott, North Face und andere Outdoor Hersteller in den Segmenten Urban Chic bis Ultra-Premium.

Eigentlich sollte man denken, daß die unterschiedlichen Segmente auch unterschiedliche Bezahlungen der "Sklavenarbeiter" ergeben sollten. Dann wäre ich natürlich bereit, mit gutem Gewissen auch teure Markenartikel zu kaufen, um was für die Menschen da unten zu tun.
Aber alleine die Presse Artikel über skandalöse Kinderarbeit beim Nike Zulieferer, über giftige Arbeitsplätze im Chemiebereich bei Outdoor Herstellern und über Sklavenbetriebe bei Puma etc. geben mir eine große Ernüchterung, daß alle Profite ausschliesslich nur beim Markenverkäufer bleiben. 
Die Arbeiter in Bangladesh, Vietnam etc. wissen sicherlich keinen Unterschied zwischen North Face und Puma. Die nähen im Akkord. Nur bei den Markenartikeln kommt noch ein QA Aufpasser (mit der Peitsche) und schaut dass alles sauber verarbeitet wurde.

Insofern könnte man eben fast meinen, daß Aldi, Lidl & Co. wesentlich ehrlicher und konsequenter sind. Und mal ehrlich, die Qualität der Produkte bei Aldi ist in den letzten 10 Jahren dramatisch gestiegen.
Ich kann mich erinnern, als die ersten Saisonartikel angeboten wurden, nachdem Tchibo so erfolgreich war. Die Aldi Sachen waren durchweg erbärmlicher Mist und Tchibo hatte gute, etwas teurere Sachen. Mittlerweile ist es umgekehrt und Tchibo geht es ja überhaupt nicht gut. Mittlerweile nehmen die Aktionswaren bei Aldi fast 40% der gesamten Verkaufsfläche ein und auch Umfang und Qualitätsniveau sind im mittleren Bereich (i.e. echt nutzbar und kein Wegwerfartikel).

Ebenso finde ich es gut, dass beanstandete Artikel bei Aldi sofort aus dem Sortiment fallen und ersetzt werden. 
Ich hatte mal bei Specialized einen (negativen) User Kommentar als Feedback für ein miserables Produkt (Handschuhe und Schuhe) hinterlassen. Wurde nicht akzeptiert und ich wurde aufgefordert das noch mal in besserer (positiver) Form zu schreiben. WTF?!

Freut mich nun zu sehen, daß Specialized bei Globetrotter rausgeflogen ist. Wegen schlechter Passform und Qualitätsmängeln, wie der Verkäufer sagte.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. September 2013)

Jetzt geht's gleich wieder mit der Massentierhaltung los... 

Kann man das nicht irgendwie einstellen, dass jeder, der hier alle paar Monate die gleiche Leier auspacken will, erstmal die 100 Seiten gelesen haben muss...Den ganzen Banglabastler-Kram hatten wir schon zigmal hier im Thema

Ich lass das Thema dann mal ruhen bis im Februar bei Lidl das Kettenspray kommt (für Mopeds zwar) und im April die Radlwochen wieder losgehen. 
Frohe Weihnachten dann allerseits!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (23. September 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Jetzt geht's gleich wieder mit der Massentierhaltung los...
> 
> Kann man das nicht irgendwie einstellen, dass jeder, der hier alle paar Monate die gleiche Leier auspacken will, erstmal die 100 Seiten gelesen haben muss...Den ganzen Banglabastler-Kram hatten wir schon zigmal hier im Thema
> 
> ...



Wenn es das Kettenspray ist, was es diesen Sommer gab (das, was so stark schäumt beim Sprühen), dann kann ich es nicht empfehlen. Es hat unglaublich Dreck gezogen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. September 2013)

Nein eben nicht Es ist das W5 Trockenschmierzeug, baugleich mit dem Profi Dry Lube oder HSS Dry Lube von Würth.

Und ich nehme es auch eher als "Versiegelung" für außen, damit genau NICHT der Dreck anhängt. 

Wie gesagt ist es für Motorradketten (also Dichtringketten mit Hülse usw...), taugt aber für Vielpfleger, die ihre Kette öfter mal saubermachen als dann, wenn die Schaltwerksrollen sich vor Fett/Dreck nicht mehr richtig drehen Für in den Gelenken (da wo Schmierung eigentlich notwendig ist) sollte man was Öliges nehmen, einwirken lassen, abwischen und dann dieses Teflonzeug drüber


----------



## lorenz4510 (23. September 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Kann man das nicht irgendwie einstellen, dass jeder, der hier alle paar Monate die gleiche Leier auspacken will, erstmal die 100 Seiten gelesen haben muss...Den ganzen Banglabastler-Kram hatten wir schon zigmal hier im Thema


 
ist doch egal dann einfach weiterblättern ist das so schwer?

wenn hier immer wieder die sonder-futzis auftauchen, ich kauf nur marken weil das hält ja 100 jahre,.......keinen chinamist.......

watt suchen die den überhaupst im discounterdiskussionsbereich?

darum muss man es denn Spezialisten halt immer wieder einhämmern alles kommt aus dem osten.

im Moment ist eh nix sonderliches in den discounterwochen warum ned bishen allgemeindiskussion.


----------



## MucPaul (23. September 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Nein eben nicht Es ist das W5 Trockenschmierzeug, baugleich mit dem Profi Dry Lube oder HSS Dry Lube von Würth.
> 
> Und ich nehme es auch eher als "Versiegelung" für außen, damit genau NICHT der Dreck anhängt.
> 
> Wie gesagt ist es für Motorradketten (also Dichtringketten mit Hülse usw...), taugt aber für Vielpfleger, die ihre Kette öfter mal saubermachen als dann, wenn die Schaltwerksrollen sich vor Fett/Dreck nicht mehr richtig drehen Für in den Gelenken (da wo Schmierung eigentlich notwendig ist) sollte man was Öliges nehmen, einwirken lassen, abwischen und dann dieses Teflonzeug drüber



Hmm... gehört jetzt zwar nicht hier in den Thread um Aldi Kleidung, aber das Würth Zeugs soll echt gut sein, wie ich in einem anderen Forum gelesen habe. Gestern habe ich den Kettenschmierstoff von Dynamics gekauft, auch so ein Trockenschmierzeugs. Vielleicht ist es fast das selbe?


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (23. September 2013)




----------



## tantan (26. September 2013)

Brommel schrieb:


> Also die Thermounterwäsche ist wirklich gut und bei ca. 8 kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Die Socken gehen auch absolut i.O. Auch im "Dauereinsatz" alles langlebig.
> ...


Das sehe ich auch so. Werde mich auch wieder eindecken, wenn es wieder einmal ein Angebot gibt.


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Oktober 2013)

Nächse Woche gibts nen Einwaschimprägnierer bei Aldi. Taugt das was, und wie verwendet man das überhaupt? Sieht ja eher weniger nach nem Spray aus.


----------



## Deleted 81536 (2. Oktober 2013)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Nächse Woche gibts nen Einwaschimprägnierer bei Aldi. Taugt das was, und wie verwendet man das überhaupt? Sieht ja eher weniger nach nem Spray aus.



... Endlich haben die Philosophiestunden hier ein Ende. 
Es geht tatsächlich mal wieder um ein Produkt.


----------



## Toolkid (2. Oktober 2013)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Nächse Woche gibts nen Einwaschimprägnierer bei Aldi. Taugt das was, und wie verwendet man das überhaupt? Sieht ja eher weniger nach nem Spray aus.


Ich hoffe, das war eine ironische Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (2. Oktober 2013)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das war eine ironische Frage.



Durchaus nicht, bitte erleuchte mich mit deiner umfassenden Weisheit.


----------



## Mountone (2. Oktober 2013)

Die Kleidung von Aldi und Lidl für kurze und belanglose Fahrradtouren sind mit Sicherheit ausreichend, z.B. die Polster in der Fahrradhose sind dünner als die z.B. von Gonso. 
Für die Leistungssportler würde ich eine Markenbekleidung empfehlen.


----------



## Toolkid (2. Oktober 2013)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Durchaus nicht, bitte erleuchte mich mit deiner umfassenden Weisheit.


Einwaschimprägnierer von Einwaschen + Imprägnieren, deswegen auch kein Spray. Wird i. A. ins Weichspülerfach (der Waschmaschine) dosiert. Alles weitere in der Bedienungsanleitung.


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Oktober 2013)

Danke.
Funktioniert das dann überhaupt gescheit? In der Waschmaschine wird ja recht viel Wasser "umgesetzt", da müsste das Zeug ja entweder hochkonzentriert sein oder man müsste die komplette Flasche da rein kippen, damit es einen Effekt gibt, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## 4mate (2. Oktober 2013)

ICH täts nicht mal erst versuchen - Einsprühen aus der Spraydose und es ist richtig und gut


----------



## MucPaul (2. Oktober 2013)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Danke.
> Funktioniert das dann überhaupt gescheit? In der Waschmaschine wird ja recht viel Wasser "umgesetzt", da müsste das Zeug ja entweder hochkonzentriert sein oder man müsste die komplette Flasche da rein kippen, damit es einen Effekt gibt, oder täusche ich mich da?



Taugt nichts. Rausgeschmissenes Geld. Hält nicht an der Faser.

Hol Dir das Spray und dann mit Bügeleisen oder Trockner. Das Zeugs muss hitzeaktiviert werden, damit es am Polyester hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (2. Oktober 2013)

wer wirklich sonderlich wert auf den coolen abperleffekt legt, ne dose imprägnol, kosten im DM 2,59 ordentlich einsprühen, dann kurz mit nem föhn drüber fertig.


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Oktober 2013)

Guti, ungefähr das hatte ich auch vermutet.
Kannte das Zeug überhaupt, und wenn ich jetzt so drüber nachdenke, dann würde das in der Waschmaschine sogar von _beiden_ Seiten imprägnieren (sofern es das überhaupt tut). Da perlt dann der Schweiß schön von der Innenseite ab.


----------



## Matthew7 (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe mir im letzten Sommer ein paar Fahrradshirts und eine Radler gekauft! Ich muss sagen ich komm mit den Klamotten super klar und sehe keinen Unterschied zu überteuerten Markenklamotten


----------



## 4mate (2. Oktober 2013)

118:42
 Klamotten von Allidl : Markenklamotten


----------



## ThePapabear (2. Oktober 2013)

Bei uns im Haushalt gibt es beides. Sowohl Hofer/Lidl als auch Marken. Alles hat seinen Platz bei den Anwendungen.

Meine Frau hat z.b. eine der füheren Crane Laufjacken und ist/war damit immer zufrieden, nur langsam beginnt der Reißverschluss zu spinnen. Deswegen wird sie sich auch die ansehen, die demnächst wieder ins Programm kommt.
Das ein oder ander T-Shirt wurde relativ schnell aussortiert, da sie sich beim Waschen verformt hatten. Das ein oder andere hat auch länger gehalten.

Ich habe noch ein Bike Shirt vom Hofer, welches ich regelmäßig anziehe weil es passt. Radhosen waren jeweils ein einmaliges Experiment. Entweder war die Passform unmöglich, oder das Polster den Namen nicht wert.
Die Softshell Jacke, die ich letztens mitgenommen habe, ist in dem Sinne ihre 25,- wert, dass sie den Wind halbwegs gut draußen hält (der Reißverschluss ist das Problem) und einen kleinen Regenschauer locker übersteht. Das wird meine zukünftige Jacke für die Arbeit. Dafür ist sie leicht genug und ich brauche wahrscheinlich im Winter nichts dickeres.

Die Markenkleidung, die wir im Schrank haben tut aber eigentlich immer das, was wir davon erwarten. Kostet zwar ein Vielfaches, wir kaufen aber meist in einem Outlet oder im Abverkauf zu deutlich reduzierten Preisen. Zum Vollpreis wird man ja arm.

Discounter Ware ja, aber man muss aber schon oft diverse Abstriche in Kauf nehmen, oder Einsatzgebiete haben, die dem entsprechen, was das Material kann. Wir sehen uns die Sachen regelmäßig an und wenn uns etwas davon vernünftig erscheint und benötigt wird, kaufen wir das dann auch. 
Kommt uns zeitgleich Markenware unter, die zum vernünftigen Preis zu haben ist, bekommt diese aber den Vorzug.


----------



## MucPaul (2. Oktober 2013)

Falls der Reissverschluss spinnt und hakt, hilft eine Behandlung mit Gleitmittel: Teflon oder Wachs. Früher nahm man immer eine alte Kerze und rieb damit den Reissverschluss ein. Das hat immer funktioniert

Ob man da modernes Finish Line Teflon oder Wachs nehmen kann, könntest Du doch mal ausprobieren... 

Zu den Aldi Sachen: ich hatte vor kurzem die Bike Jacke mit Fleece am Rücken gekauft. Die Vorderseite hat so eine komische Musterung im eigentümlichen Windtextil. 
Nachdem ich meine doppelt so teure ALEX Bike Hose daneben gelegt habe, sah ich, dass es exakt das gleiche Material ist. Womit wir evtl. den Hersteller von Aldi gefunden hätten. Stellt sich nur noch die Frage, wer produziert die ALEX Hausmarke von Karstadt?


----------



## ThePapabear (2. Oktober 2013)

Da wird kein Gleitmittel mehr helfen. Die Zähne zeigen starke Abnutzungserscheinungen und werden wohl nicht mehr lange mit spielen.

Nur vom nebeneinander Legen einer Jacke und einer Hose würde ich mir nicht sagen trauen, dass es sich bei beidem um das selbe Material handelt. Und wenn es sich für mich optisch noch so sehr ähnelt.

Ich pflichte insofern bei, dass die Sachen haben, die man ohne weiteres gebrauchen kann. Es ist aber IMHO auch erwiesen, dass Markenware einen (z.T. deutlich) höheren Nutzwert haben KANN. Nicht jedes Markenteil und gewiss nicht zu jedem Preis.


----------



## Matthew7 (3. Oktober 2013)

Richtig, MucPaul, man kann keinen Unterschied zwischen Discounter und Marke feststellen! Ich schätze es läuft mit den Klamotten wirklich genauso, wie mit Lebensmitteln. Da stecken die gleichen Hersteller hinter, wie bei Marken. Würde mich allerdings auch mal interessieren, welcher Hersteller welchen Discounter beliefert  Wäre ein interessantes Thema für stern.tv oder so


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. Oktober 2013)

Das ist für viele Sachen kein Geheimnis, nur für die Aktionsartikel ändert es sich wohl auch ständig...
So schlau war der "Stern" schon vor Dir

http://www.stern.de/wissen/aldi-pro...ckt-hinter-welchem-billigartikel-1992000.html

Für die anderen Discounter z.B. hier:

http://www.wer-zu-wem.de/handelsmarken/


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Oktober 2013)

Jau, und jetzt noch das ganze für Textilien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (5. Oktober 2013)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Jau, und jetzt noch das ganze für Textilien.



Das mit den Lebensmitteln ist ja schon seit Jahren bekannt.
Aber das mit den Aktionswaren ist natürlich von Interesse.

_ALEX_ ist ja die Hausmarke von Karstadt und ca. 30% oder so billiger als Markenware. In etwa sowas wie _Crane Sports_ bei Aldi, nur halt eine Etage höher angesiedelt.
Da würde es mich schon interessieren, wer das produziert. Sicherlich auch wieder eine deutsche Markenware, die wiederum in China, Polen, Rumänien etc. produzieren läßt.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (5. Oktober 2013)

...Bangladesch


----------



## MucPaul (5. Oktober 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...Bangladesch



Dachte ich auch zuerst. Aber Aldi läßt überwiegend in Europa produzieren, damit die wegen der kurzen Transportzeiten schneller am Markt reagieren können. Ich vermute daher als Produktionsort den Ostblock.

Meine neuen Adidas Schuhe sind z.B. aus Rumänien. Mein ex-Handy auch.


----------



## x-rossi (5. Oktober 2013)

eigentlich hatte ich vor, ein paar CRANE  Kompressions Sportstrümpfe für 3,29/paar zu testen, musste dann aber in der verkaufswoche die schicht schicht tauschen und konnte nicht zum aldi.

hat wer die strümpfe gekauft, getestet und für gut befunden?


----------



## Promontorium (5. Oktober 2013)

Ja! Für das Geld top, Kompression angenehm und nicht zu stark (Klasse I)!


----------



## x-rossi (5. Oktober 2013)

ach mist! schwer vorstellbar, dass die ein oder andere filiale noch reste hat, oder? ist ja schon 2 wochen her oder so.


----------



## Promontorium (5. Oktober 2013)

PC aus und abklappern. Ist , mein' ich, noch keine 2 Wochen her und bei uns und in der Umgebung hab' ich nach wie vor welche im Wühltisch gesehen!


----------



## x-rossi (5. Oktober 2013)

danke dir!


----------



## asdfgqw (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich könnte noch die Müllsäcke und die Mülltüten von Aldi und Lidl empfehlen. Sind billiger als bei Penny oder Kaufland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (5. Oktober 2013)

x-rossi schrieb:


> danke dir!



Lese ich richtig? Du suchst Kompressionsstrümpfe? 
Womöglich noch hautfarben?


----------



## x-rossi (5. Oktober 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Lese ich richtig? Du suchst Kompressionsstrümpfe?


welches problem ergibt sich damit für dich


----------



## Promontorium (5. Oktober 2013)

Ohne hoffentlich einen Shitstorm angesichts folgender Frage auszulÃ¶sen:

Ab dem 17.10. gibt's bei ALDI-SÃD Ski - und Snowboardbrillen in Goggle-Optik. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit? Kosten nur 8,99â¬ eek, man kann klarerweise nix Weltbewegendes erwarten. Aber weiÃ jemand was Ã¼ber die?
Taugen die was? Brauche sie fÃ¼r ca. 5 Tage Bikepark im Jahr auf leichten - mittleren Strecken (z.B. Milka-Line/Panorama-Trail/Blue-Line in Saalbach-H.)???

Nicht das Originalfoto von diesem Jahr, aber ziemlich genau so sehen die aus!


----------



## CicliB (5. Oktober 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Ohne hoffentlich einen Shitstorm angesichts folgender Frage auszulösen:
> 
> Ab dem 17.10. gibt's bei ALDI-SÜD Ski- und Snowboardbrillen in Goggle-Optik. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit? Kosten nur 8,99 eek, man kann klarerweise nix Weltbewegendes erwarten. Aber weiß jemand was über die?
> Taugen die was? Brauche sie für ca. 5 Tage Bikepark im Jahr auf leichten - mittleren Strecken (z.B. Milka-Line/Panorama-Trail/Blue-Line in Saalbach-H.)???
> ...



Sind nicht ganz so flexibel und größer bauend wie Goggles fürs Biken.
D.h. Wenn du nen Neckbrace trägst, kann das schon mal nerven...


----------



## 4mate (5. Oktober 2013)

Mit Helm zur Anprobe gehen


----------



## Promontorium (5. Oktober 2013)

Hab ich nicht und werde ich mir dieses Jahr auch nimmer kaufen. Nächstes Jahr dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Gebra (6. Oktober 2013)

Ab Montag gibt's die Goggle auch bei Lidl für 8.99.


----------



## xrated (6. Oktober 2013)

Waren die Trekking Hosen schon mal ?
https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...ite-kw41-mo/ps/p/crane-thermo-trekkinghose-1/


----------



## sp00n82 (6. Oktober 2013)

Ab morgen gibts Funktionsunterwäsche (Hosen & Shirt), sowie Ski-Handschuhe bei Lidl. Gibts da Erfahrungswerte? Ski-Handschuhe hatten wie hier ja schonmal, waren aber glaub ich die von Aldi.


----------



## Badsimson (6. Oktober 2013)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ab morgen gibts Funktionsunterwäsche (Hosen & Shirt), sowie Ski-Handschuhe bei Lidl. Gibts da Erfahrungswerte? Ski-Handschuhe hatten wie hier ja schonmal, waren aber glaub ich die von Aldi.



Also ich hab mir die Funktionsunterwäsche letztes Jahr mal geholt und kann eigentlich nichts negatives darüber sagen. 
Hab aber auch keine andere "Markenwäsche" getestet.
Im Winter bin ich mit dem Shirt , Trikot und Windjacke gut gefahren! 
An den Beinen bin ich nicht so empfindlich aber die Funktions-Hose und eine Trekking-Hose war für mich perfekt nur, mit den Füßen hätten ich meine Probleme !
Werde mir nächste Woche von Lidl noch so einen Satz holen.


----------



## Promontorium (6. Oktober 2013)

Die Funktionsunterwäsche ist vom P/L-Verhältnis super. Von X-Bionic, Craft etc. kosten die das 5-10 fache, und trotzdem schwitz' ich beim Fahren. Das alte Märchen von der trockenen Haut... wer's glaubt! 
Sollte es zum Biken wider Erwarten nix taugen, benutze es als leicht wärmende Unterwäsche für kalte Tage!


----------



## sibu (7. Oktober 2013)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> A sowie Ski-Handschuhe bei Lidl. Gibts da Erfahrungswerte? Ski-Handschuhe hatten wie hier ja schonmal, waren aber glaub ich die von Aldi.


 Bei Aldi gab es letztes Jahr zwei verschiedenen Ausführungen im Abstand von so 4 Wochen. Erst die billigeren, dann die etwas besser verarbeiteten und teureren (so 15 ).


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Oktober 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Die Funktionsunterwäsche ist vom P/L-Verhältnis super. Von X-Bionic, Craft etc. kosten die das 5-10 fache, und trotzdem schwitz' ich beim Fahren. Das alte Märchen von der trockenen Haut... wer's glaubt!
> Sollte es zum Biken wider Erwarten nix taugen, benutze es als leicht wärmende Unterwäsche für kalte Tage!



Das Hemd, das im Prospekt zu sehen ist, entspricht dem, das ich vor 4 Jahren mal im Lidl gekauft habe. Jetzt muss es dringend weg, weil ihm seit Kurzem ein unangenehmer Geruch anhaftet, der auch nicht nach mehrmaligem Waschen weggeht. Aber sonst war ich sehr zufrieden damit. Aber das kann ich in dem Fall bestens verkraften.
Ich werde nachher mal zum Lidl stiefeln. Doof ist bei kleinen Personen wie mir nur, dass es die Herrensachen immer erst ab Größe M gibt und die in letzter Zeit eher weit geschnitten sind.


----------



## bobons (7. Oktober 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das Hemd, das im Prospekt zu sehen ist, entspricht dem, das ich vor 4 Jahren mal im Lidl gekauft habe. Jetzt muss es dringend weg, weil ihm seit Kurzem ein unangenehmer Geruch anhaftet, der auch nicht nach mehrmaligem Waschen weggeht.



Hygienespüler von Aldi oder dm (oder die teureren Markensachen), damit geht alles organische weg. Ich nehme eine Kappe für eine Ladung Sportwäsche statt den empfohlenen 2,5 Kappen, reicht bei mir vollkommen aus.


----------



## sp00n82 (7. Oktober 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das Hemd, das im Prospekt zu sehen ist, entspricht dem, das ich vor 4 Jahren mal im Lidl gekauft habe. Jetzt muss es dringend weg, weil ihm seit Kurzem ein unangenehmer Geruch anhaftet, der auch nicht nach mehrmaligem Waschen weggeht. Aber sonst war ich sehr zufrieden damit. Aber das kann ich in dem Fall bestens verkraften.
> Ich werde nachher mal zum Lidl stiefeln. Doof ist bei kleinen Personen wie mir nur, dass es die Herrensachen immer erst ab Größe M gibt und die in letzter Zeit eher weit geschnitten sind.



Mit stolzen 167cm hab ich ein ähnliches Problem, wobei die Sachen vom Aldi zumindest in der kleinsten Männergröße ziemlich gut passen. 
Die Softshell-Jacke vom Lidl kommt mir allerdings tatsächlich größer vor als die Sachen beim Aldi.

Zwecks Gestank kannst du auch mal probieren, die Kleidung in Soda (gibt's beim Edeka für 50 Cent) einzuweichen. Beseitigt Fett- und Schweißreste eigentlich recht zuverlässig.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Oktober 2013)

Unter die Softshell-Jacken von Aldi und Lidl bekomme ich noch 2-4 Schichten  Das mit dem Hygienezeugs werden ich mal ausprobieren. Obwohl ich schon so ein antibakterielles Sportwaschmittel verwende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (7. Oktober 2013)

Also optisch so toll sehen die Trekkinghosen von Aldi auch nicht aus aber für 15 habe ich mal eine mitgenommen. Mehr hätte ich auch nicht gezahlt, die sehen ja aus wie von Kik aus dem Wühltisch.
Und robust werden die auch nicht sein.
Die fallen erstaunlich klein und vor allem kurz aus. Bin 1,76/74kg und 50 war nicht zu groß. 52 lag eine offen rum, die war auch nicht länger.


----------



## x-rossi (7. Oktober 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> PC aus und abklappern. Ist , mein' ich, noch keine 2 Wochen her und bei uns und in der Umgebung hab' ich nach wie vor welche im Wühltisch gesehen!


hab jetzt tatsächlich noch ein paar socken bekommen ... aber was soll denn dieser, in der länge undefinierte abschluss? die hätten den socken locker 10 cm kürzer stricken können. ich habe schon recht lange beine mit 92 cm, und trotzdem reicht der socken bis übers knie?


----------



## decay (7. Oktober 2013)

Ist doch Standard bei Stützstrümpfen...


----------



## x-rossi (7. Oktober 2013)

nicht bei craft ...


----------



## BejayMTB (7. Oktober 2013)

Was hast du gegen warme Knie?


----------



## Promontorium (7. Oktober 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Doof ist bei kleinen Personen wie mir nur, dass es die Herrensachen immer erst ab Größe M gibt und die in letzter Zeit eher weit geschnitten sind.



Bei ALDI kann man auch viel Essen kaufen. Also alles Marketingstrategie!


----------



## doodlez (7. Oktober 2013)

hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Windschutz für den Hals von Tschibo?


----------



## Promontorium (7. Oktober 2013)

Finger weg, setzt dem Wind viel Widerstand entgegen. Wirkt daher bremsend. Ansonsten tut es schon, was es soll!


----------



## doodlez (7. Oktober 2013)

also lieber n schal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (7. Oktober 2013)

Yep, der liegt enger an und so gibt es weniger Verwirbelungen!


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (7. Oktober 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Yep, der liegt enger an und so gibt es weniger Verwirbelungen!



Kommst auch von der Wiesn heim?


----------



## bobons (8. Oktober 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Finger weg, setzt dem Wind viel Widerstand entgegen. Wirkt daher bremsend. Ansonsten tut es schon, was es soll!



Kann man das nicht durch Aero-Laufräder ausgleichen?


----------



## Bioantrieb (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann die Funktionsunterwäsche von Lidl ohne Einschränkung empfehlen, trage diese seit der Saison 09/10 und habe auch gestern wieder zugekauft.
Sowohl Winter (Langarm/Lange Hosen) als auch Frühjahr/Sommer (Top/kurze Hose).
Das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist unschlagbar, die Qualität ist Top, Verarbeitung super, hatte nur in einem von 10 Teilen mal eine aufgehende Naht, Design finde ich auch gut, ist aber wie immer Geschmacksache.
Trage auch X-Bionic, Craft und Odlo, und kann da außer dem besseren Image und bei X-Bionic die Kompression keinen Unterschied feststellen.
Toll ist auch, das in diesem Jahr die Oberteile den gleichen Preis haben, wie die Hosen, die waren die vergangenen Jahre immer 3 Euro teurer, da hat Lidl mal richtig an den Kunden gedacht und den erzielten Einkaufsvorteil weitergegeben, würde nicht jeder Konzern machen.
Letztendlich muss halt jeder selber wissen was er ausgeben will oder kann.


----------



## Promontorium (8. Oktober 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Kann man das nicht durch Aero-Laufräder ausgleichen?



Na klar, und die gibt's demnächst bei Eduscho!


----------



## MucPaul (8. Oktober 2013)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Ich kann die Funktionsunterwäsche von Lidl ohne Einschränkung empfehlen, trage diese seit der Saison 09/10 und habe auch gestern wieder zugekauft.
> Sowohl Winter (Langarm/Lange Hosen) als auch Frühjahr/Sommer (Top/kurze Hose).
> Das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist unschlagbar, die Qualität ist Top, Verarbeitung super, hatte nur in einem von 10 Teilen mal eine aufgehende Naht, Design finde ich auch gut, ist aber wie immer Geschmacksache.
> Trage auch X-Bionic, Craft und Odlo, und kann da außer dem besseren Image und bei X-Bionic die Kompression keinen Unterschied feststellen.
> ...



Um mal zu sehen, was Sache ist, war ich gestern mal im neuen Münchener X-Bionic Shop.
Die Sporthemden und Hosen sind augenscheinlich sehr sauber vernäht. Design ist etwas anders, ändert sich aber je nach Saison. Das haptische Erlebnis vom Stoff in der Hand war schon gut, ohne Zweifel.
Aber ich müßte lügen, würde ich sagen müssen es wäre jetzt sensationell besser als das vom Discounter. Das Sportunterhemd war jedoch EUR 149,- und die lange Unterhose EUR 159,-
Da bin ich jetzt leider völlig überfordert um sagen zu können, was da jetzt den Ausschlag für den hohen Preis gibt. Weiss das jemand?

Vielleicht wurde der Stoff bei Vollmond von nubischen Jungfrauen gewebt und das macht ihn so wertvoll? Ich bin etwas ratlos... 

Ach ja, auf Kompressionsstrümpfe kann ich (noch) verzichten. Die sind bei mir vielleicht in 40 Jahren aktuell, oder noch später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (8. Oktober 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Um mal zu sehen, was Sache ist, war ich gestern mal im neuen Münchener X-Bionic Shop.
> Die Sporthemden und Hosen sind augenscheinlich sehr sauber vernäht. Design ist etwas anders, ändert sich aber je nach Saison. Das haptische Erlebnis vom Stoff in der Hand war schon gut, ohne Zweifel.
> Aber ich müßte lügen, würde ich sagen müssen es wäre jetzt sensationell besser als das vom Discounter. Das Sportunterhemd war jedoch EUR 149,- und die lange Unterhose EUR 159,-
> Da bin ich jetzt leider völlig überfordert um sagen zu können, was da jetzt den Ausschlag für den hohen Preis gibt. Weiss das jemand?
> ...



Zu X-Bionic: Das ist im Grunde auch meine Einschätzung, und das habe ich ja weiter oben auch gechrieben. Das Unterhemd kostet also 10-15x so viel. Würde ich NIE ausgeben, niemals. Ohne es ausprobiert zu haben, glaube ich einfach nicht, daß die Sachen auch um das x-fache besser sind. Wie geschrieben, beim Sport wird beides naß und ist irgendwann unangenehm!

Zu den Kompressionsstrümpfen: Da gibt es außer Krampfadern im Altersheim noch andere Gründe, diese zu tragen, als da wären posttraumatisches Ödem, primäres Lymphödem, andere sekundäre Lymphödeme, Venenschwäche, Bindegewebsschwäche. Die von @x-rossi angesprochenen Strümpfe haben eine leichte Kompression und dienen als SPORT-Kompressionsstrümpfe dem besseren Muskelstoffwechsel während und ggf. nach dem Sport. Sind also nix ausschließlich für Greise!


----------



## MucPaul (9. Oktober 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Zu den Kompressionsstrümpfen: Da gibt es außer Krampfadern im Altersheim noch andere Gründe, diese zu tragen, als da wären posttraumatisches Ödem, primäres Lymphödem, andere sekundäre Lymphödeme, Venenschwäche, Bindegewebsschwäche. Die von @x-rossi angesprochenen Strümpfe haben eine leichte Kompression und dienen als SPORT-Kompressionsstrümpfe dem besseren Muskelstoffwechsel während und ggf. nach dem Sport. Sind also nix ausschließlich für Greise!



OK. D'accord!
Du sprichst von medizinischen Kompressionsstrümpfen, die aber ganz anders und fester gebaut sind als dieses neumodische Sportzeugs von X-Bionix, das mehr psychologische Unterstützung ist (wenn man fest an die nubischen Jungfrauen glaubt). Stichwort: Kompressionshemden und Hosen. Psychologische Unterstützung wie diese blauen Kinesitapes von Ballotelli. Ob sie was nützen, weiss man nicht. Aber schaden tun sie auch nicht.

Das mit den Kompressionsstrümpfen für medizinische Anwendungen ist ja absolut seriös, ein Kollege von mir muss die immer für lange Transatlantikflüge nehmen. Aber die sind so festes Elastikzeugs, daß man damit kaum Sport machen kann.


----------



## Promontorium (9. Oktober 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> OK. D'accord!
> Du sprichst von medizinischen Kompressionsstrümpfen, die aber ganz anders und fester gebaut sind als dieses neumodische Sportzeugs von X-Bionix, das mehr psychologische Unterstützung ist (wenn man fest an die nubischen Jungfrauen glaubt). Stichwort: Kompressionshemden und Hosen. Psychologische Unterstützung wie diese blauen Kinesitapes von Ballotelli. Ob sie was nützen, weiss man nicht. Aber schaden tun sie auch nicht.
> 
> Das mit den Kompressionsstrümpfen für medizinische Anwendungen ist ja absolut seriös, ein Kollege von mir muss die immer für lange Transatlantikflüge nehmen. Aber die sind so festes Elastikzeugs, daß man damit kaum Sport machen kann.




Jein!
Bei leichten Ödemformen in Verbindung mit alltäglicher Bewegung können die schon reichen, über einen ganzen Tag haben die schon eine spürbare Kompression.

Zu Kinesiotapes: Die haben nicht nur eine psychologische Komponente, es gibt einen nachvollziehbaren physiologischen Effekt! WÜrde hier aber zu weit führen, den zu beschreiben!
Als Physiotherapeut sind beides - Ödemformen/Kompression und Kinesiotapes - täglich' Brot!


----------



## sp00n82 (12. Oktober 2013)

Also von der Thermo-Laufhose ausm Aldi war ich heute recht angetan, auch bei 2.1°C aufm Königstuhl hab ich zumindest an den Beinen nicht gefroren.
Jetzt nur noch was für die Hände und Füße... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS: Ja, lasst uns doch einfach den Herbst überspringen und direkt in den Winter übergehen!


----------



## CubeFan1998 (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mir eine von den Goggles geholt bei Lidl bin damit ziemlich zufrieden trotz das ich geölt hab wie ein Schwein und es draußen ziemlich kalt war ist die Brille nicht beschlagen. Aber ich bin auch sehr weit für die Brille gefahren.


----------



## xrated (13. Oktober 2013)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Also von der Thermo-Laufhose ausm Aldi war ich heute recht angetan, auch bei 2.1°C aufm Königstuhl hab ich zumindest an den Beinen nicht gefroren.
> Jetzt nur noch was für die Hände und Füße...
> 
> 
> ...



Meinst du die Thermo Trekkinghose? Die hatte ich heute auch an und mich gewundert wie wenig man schwitzt im Vergleich zu den alten Lycra Radwinterhosen. 
Aber oben rum könnten die etwas höher geschnitten sein, besonders hinten. So für um die 5-10°C scheint die gut geeignet zu sein.

Sag mal für was braucht ihr jetzt eigentlich alle Brillen? Ist das jetzt In  Schaut einfach nur cool aus


----------



## CubeFan1998 (13. Oktober 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Sag mal für was braucht ihr jetzt eigentlich alle Brillen? Ist das jetzt In  Schaut einfach nur cool aus



Ne aber manchmal ist ne Goggle besser als eine "normale" und auf den DH Helm passt die besser aber da ich den selten trage und auch hauptsächlich im Winter wollte ich keine unmengen an Geld ausgeben.


----------



## sp00n82 (13. Oktober 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Meinst du die Thermo Trekkinghose? Die hatte ich heute auch an und mich gewundert wie wenig man schwitzt im Vergleich zu den alten Lycra Radwinterhosen.


Nein, das war die Laufhose, eng geschnitten und auch mit Lycra.

Hat interessanterweise auch ziemlich gut gegen meine Sitzprobleme geholfen (mit Radhose drunter und meiner alten Baggy drüber).


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (13. Oktober 2013)

Moin 

Welche Hose meint ihr denn? Ich hab eine lange enge anliegende Laufhose mit Softshell an den Oberschenkeln von Aldi (oder Lidl...). Bin mit der super zufrieden nur der Schnitt könnte hinten am Po ein bissl höher sein.


----------



## sp00n82 (14. Oktober 2013)

Ist der Link kaputt in meinem Post?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (14. Oktober 2013)

Neee, hab ihn nur übersehen. Die Hose hab ich auch. Ich trage die mit Polsterhose drunter mit meiner Baggy drüber. Thermohose muss sich auch noch mal drunter anprobieren.


----------



## Poldidrache (14. Oktober 2013)

Update:

Ich hatte mir die Neon-Herbstjacke (u.a.) geholt. Die Jacke ist einfach brutal isoliert, sprich entweder man schwitzt oder friert. Gestern war es 9Â°C. Da waren die Ã¤lteren Modelle von Aldi besser. Die Beinlinge sind Ã¼brigens beim ersten anziehen gerissen. Manchmal kauft man haltÂ´zweimal,...also Augen auf,...alles ist nicht schlecht,...aber noch lange nicht alles von Aldi (Radbekleidung) gut !!!

Die Laufhose habe ich Ã¼brigens auch,...die ReissverschlÃ¼sse sind aber bescheiden,...na ja,..fÃ¼r ~13â¬

Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe

Poldi


----------



## lorenz4510 (18. Oktober 2013)

wollt ma fragen ob die crane klimasport socken fÃ¼r 4,50-â¬ wer hat?
http://www.discounto.de/Angebot/CRANE-Klima-Sportsocken-602847/#.UmFyN_vwDZ4
die Haltbarkeit von dehnen wÃ¼rd mich interessieren, obs sichs auszahlt oder ob die schnell hinÃ¼ber sind.


----------



## 4mate (18. Oktober 2013)

Halten lÃ¤nger als der DÃ¶ner fÃ¼r 4,50â¬ - soll heiÃen HALLO es sind Socken
davon habe ich in Schwarz 40 Paar  (damit man nie einen passen-
den suchen muss ), wenn sie nach Jahren dÃ¼nner und grÃ¤ulich werden 
isses Zeit fÃ¼r die Kiste mit Lappen zur Fahrradpflege. Die Socken sind halt 
volles Plastikmatral, wenn du damit klar kommst. Halten tun die lÃ¤nger als
die  Handgestrickten Wollsocken  der Muhme. Schnell hinÃ¼ber werden sie be.
stimmt nicht sein, obwohl, wenn "schnell hinÃ¼ber" bei dir 5 Jahre bedeutet?!
 Wer weiÃ, wer weiÃ


----------



## Promontorium (18. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ein vergleichbares Paar Socken eines Markenherstellers ...sagen wir mal
25 kostet und dann 5 Jahre hält, müßte der hier 1 Jahr halten.

Achtung gewagte These: Er wird's tun!

Ergo: Kannste kaufen!


----------



## lorenz4510 (18. Oktober 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Wenn ein vergleichbares Paar Socken eines Markenherstellers ...sagen wir mal
> 25â¬ kostet und dann 5 Jahre hÃ¤lt, mÃ¼Ãte der hier 1 Jahr halten.
> 
> Achtung gewagte These: Er wird's tun!
> ...


 
bei mir hat noch nie ne socken ein jahr Ã¼berlebt,egal ob 20â¬ oder 1â¬ der paarpreis ist.

beispiel so 5 in 1 packs vom kik fÃ¼r 6â¬ sind halt sehr schnell fÃ¼r die tonne, ich rechne nicht die Lebenszeit anhand der Liegezeit im schrank.
 sondern der Anwendungen.


najs ich wird sie moegen am Heimweg mitnehmen, interessiert mich wieviel tage sie bei mir durchhÃ¤lt.
ne kik socke ist gut 20 mal nutzbar" somit 20 tage" bis ich sie in der ferse soweit durchgewetzt hab das sie weggeworfen wird, arbeitssocken von cat halten bei mir meist 30 tage+ durch, ne super duper smartwool socke hÃ¤lt gut 60-100 Anwendungen bis sie zu ramponiert ist bei mir.

dachte mir halt manche machen so haltbarkeitstests.
egal ich nehm ein paar morgen mit.


----------



## woswoasiwos (18. Oktober 2013)

Kauf dir mal Socken von Falke.


----------



## Raumfahrer (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte diese ALDI-Socken voriges Jahr gekauft und sie tun immer noch ihren Dienst, ohne Löcher.
Eine spätere Verwertung als Putzlappen erscheint mir aber nicht sinnvoll; dafür ist dieses Kunststoff/Woll-Gemisch mA ungeeignet.

Socken von Falke sind ein guter Tip!


----------



## lorenz4510 (18. Oktober 2013)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hatte diese ALDI-Socken voriges Jahr gekauft und sie tun immer noch ihren Dienst, ohne LÃ¶cher.


 
kannste ungefÃ¤hr schÃ¤tzen wie oft getragen? das mit letztem jahr gekauft hilft ja wenig zwecks Haltbarkeit wenn ich ned weis wie oft benutzt.

Falke ist ...... ich sags lieber ned,hatte mal ne TK2 weil mir mal dieser verein empfohlen wurde, aber was man dort fÃ¼r 13â¬ bekommt sieht genauso aus wie die Aldi socke, und von aldi erwarte ich deutlich mehr als von diesem damaligen Falke reinfall.

die zusammensetztung ist fast gleich Falke TK2: *40 % Polypropylen*, 28 % Polyacryl, 22 % Wolle, 9 % Polyamid, 1 % Elastan 
               die Aldi hat ne bessere materialwahl :*43 % Polyester, Thermolite*Â®,20 % Polyacryl, 18 % Wolle,17 % Polyamid, 2 % Elastan LYCRAÂ®.

somit hat Aldi laut specs das bessere Produkt und deutlich billiger: da anstatt Polypropylen , "thermo"Polyester verwendet wird das nicht nach 6 stunden stinkt wie ne tote katze nach ner Woche.......


fÃ¼r 13â¬ die Falke fÃ¼r sowas verlangt bekommt man wirklich top zeugs, nix Falke.



und was genau ist an Kunststoff und woll gemischen falsch, kannst das genauer erklÃ¤hren?

die besten fÃ¼r Geld kaufbaren socken bestehen ja auch genau nur daraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (19. Oktober 2013)

kA wie genau oft ich die ALDI Socken schon getragen habe...
warscheinlich sehr oft.
Als Arbeitsocken taugen die im Winter recht gut.

Wolle nimmt sehr gut die Feuchtigkeit auf, ohne sich dabei feucht anzufühlen und auch ohne irgendwelche Gerüche. Für den normalen Alltag ist dieses Material besser, als normale Baumwollsocken. 
Kunststoff ist "eigendlich" nur billiger, stinkt gelegentlich, aber immerhin reißfest.


----------



## lorenz4510 (19. Oktober 2013)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Wolle nimmt sehr gut die Feuchtigkeit auf, ohne sich dabei feucht anzufühlen und auch ohne irgendwelche Gerüche. Für den normalen Alltag ist dieses Material besser, als normale Baumwollsocken.


 
sie ist nicht nur für den normalen alltag besser, robuster ist Schafwolle auch als baumwolle.

und nylonb reisfester als schaftwolle ist wird's bei luxussocken dazugemischt, das Ergebnis ist der klimakomfort von wolle und durch bishen Kunststoff ne erhöhte Zähigkeit.

wolle ist im grunde das beste material für socken, da kommt nix ran.

hab heute so ein paar der klimasocken mitgenommen mal schaun wie lange sie überlebt bei mir.


----------



## woswoasiwos (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab meine Falke TK2 Socken seit (ich trau es mich kaum sagen) sicher 10 Jahren.


Nicht dauernd an , aber ich sag mal min. 15 x im Jahr.

Vielleicht war die Zusammensetzung früher anders, aber die sind immer noch zum hernehmen.

K.A. was du mit den Socken machst .


----------



## lorenz4510 (19. Oktober 2013)

woswoasiwos schrieb:


> K.A. was du mit den Socken machst .


 
nur gröber beanspruchen halt ,ich hab mehr leder schuhe als sythetik und herbst - winter lauft ich nur mit teils sehr dicken rum, darum hohe mechanische Belastung für socken.

da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen.


----------



## Magico80 (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab nun die Lidl Jacken einige male angehabt. Auf dem Arbeitsweg ganz brauchbar aber für längere und anstrengendere Touren bringt die Jacke nicht die Atmungsaktivität einer Markenjacke wie zb Gore. Am Sa auf einer mtb tour war ich drunter klatschnass.


----------



## anderson (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe selber 12 Jahre alte(das weiß ich genau, weil ich damals ein Namensschild einkleben musste ) Falke Socken im Schrank und insgesamt 5 Paar Falke Socken (darunter auch TK2). Außerdem kaufe ich mir jedes Jahr vielleicht so 4-5 Paar Aldi Socken. Die Falke sind Weihnachts- und Geburtstagsgeschenke. Getragen werden beide gleich häufig. Die Falke aber schon lieber, wenns zu Fuß etwas derber zur Sache geht. Auf dem Fahrrad ist mir das gleich.

Völlig Wurscht, wieviel Faden welchen Materials vernäht ist, die Falke sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben und der Unterschied ist wirklich erheblich. Die Falke lassen in ihrer Form auch nach Jahren kaum nach und leiern nirgends wirklich aus. Die Aldi halten "bei mir" max 2 Jahre, dann haben sie Löcher. Zur Lapperigkeit geweitet haben sie sich aber schon vorher.

Da brauch ich auch nicht über das Material diskutieren, das ist Theorie. Funktionieren muss das Zeug!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (20. Oktober 2013)

anderson schrieb:


> Da brauch ich auch nicht über das Material diskutieren, das ist Theorie. Funktionieren muss das Zeug!


 
Haltbarkeit hängt nun mal davon ab und die Verarbeitung davon.

und wenn es um die Funktion geht und man sich mal die frage stellt wie ne Falke socke nach kurzer tragezeit stinkt wie ein Iltis ist ebenfalls ein blick aufs material ein guter Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## anderson (21. Oktober 2013)

Wie gesagt, die Praxis zeigt, was funktioniert und was nicht. Das Baumwolle nicht funktioniert, wird jeder schnell herausfinden. Aber welche Socken angenehm sind und halten, muss jeder selbst herausfinden und es gibt ja ganz unterschiedliche Ergebnisse. Ist das Gleiche mit Jacken. Ich behaupte nicht, diese oder jene Membran ist die einzig funktionierende. Und das kann ich ja auch gar nicht behaupten, weil ich noch nicht alles getestet habe. Ich habe den Eindruck, es wird immer viel theoretisiert, über Dinge, die man noch nicht selber länger im Einsatz hatte. Man hats halt selber in irgendeinem Forum oder Zeitung oder Produktbeschreibung des Herstellers usw. gelesen. Und selbst wenn man es im Einsatz hatte und ist damit jeden Tag 5 Km zur Arbeit gefahren ist das ein Unterschied zu demjenigen, der mit dem Teil egal bei welchem Wetter 5 Marathon im Jahr fährt oder über die Alpen.

Meine Erfahrung mit Falke Socken ist die, dass sie nicht mehr stinken als Socken von Aldi. Da brauch ich nicht aufs Material schauen.


----------



## Stradi (21. Oktober 2013)

Tendenziell heißt es ja, dass zumindest die Aktionen von Aldi immer wieder auch sehr gute Ergebnisse zutage fördern. Das beste Beispiel waren ja die Spitzenbewertungen, die die Medion-Computer erhielten, als ALDI den Vertrieb für Medion aufnahm.

Aber zumindest bei Textilien traue ich dem Discounter irgendwie nicht. Vielleicht ist die Qualität ja wirklich so schlchet. Aber irgendwie widerstrebt es mir, mich dort einzukleiden. Ich will da nicht


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. Oktober 2013)

Stradi schrieb:


> Aber zumindest bei Textilien traue ich dem Discounter irgendwie nicht. Vielleicht ist die Qualität ja wirklich so schlchet. Aber irgendwie widerstrebt es mir, mich dort einzukleiden. Ich will da nicht



Für eine oder zwei Jahreszeiten reichen die aber. Die Funktion wird erfüllt. Glaub nicht, dass die Produkte auf Extreme- oder Langzeitnutzung getestet werden, bzw. dafür ausgelegt sind.


----------



## moxrox (23. Oktober 2013)

Habe mir heute auch ein paar lange "KlimaSportsocken" geholt. Die scheinen richtig gut zu sein, sitzen perfekt. 

Übrigens gibt es wieder die warmen Crane Handschuhe...


----------



## Matthew7 (24. Oktober 2013)

Denke auch nicht, dass die ewig halten! Aber sie erfüllen ihren Zweck und dann hol ich mir lieber neuer, wenn die nichts mehr taugen, anstatt extrem überteuerte Socken


----------



## lorenz4510 (24. Oktober 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> Habe mir heute auch ein paar lange "KlimaSportsocken" geholt. Die scheinen richtig gut zu sein, sitzen perfekt.
> 
> Ãbrigens gibt es wieder die warmen Crane Handschuhe...


 
jo bin auch gespannt wie lang die socken bei mir halten werden.
 sind auf jeden fall ne ganze klasse besser als Falke socken, nen ganzen tag"~12 stunden" angehabt, kein gestank in irgend ner art feststellbar.
ne Falke wÃ¼rde nach diesem tag riechen als ob sie 2 Wochen ohne pause getragen wurde.......

die crane die es im Moment gibt sind die 4,99â¬ ski Handschuhe mit 40g thinsulate fÃ¼llung, die richtig warmen superteile kommen erst noch.


----------



## CicliB (24. Oktober 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> jo bin auch gespannt wie lang die socken bei mir halten werden.
> sind auf jeden fall ne ganze klasse besser als Falke socken, nen ganzen tag"~12 stunden" angehabt, kein gestank in irgend ner art feststellbar.
> ne Falke würde nach diesem tag riechen als ob sie 2 Wochen ohne pause getragen wurde.......
> 
> die crane die es im Moment gibt sind die 4,99 ski Handschuhe mit 40g thinsulate füllung, die richtig warmen superteile kommen erst noch.



Hm, meine Mutti;-) hat mir früher (20Jahre her) oft Socken von Falke mitgebracht (Werksverkauf) da die viiiiiel länger gehalten haben, als die aus dem Aldi.
Waren zwar doppelt so Teuer, aber ne gefühlte 4-5 mal längere Haltbarkeit -"Falke" Gestank kenne ich nicht...


----------



## lorenz4510 (24. Oktober 2013)

CicliB schrieb:


> Waren zwar doppelt so Teuer, aber ne gefühlte 4-5 mal längere Haltbarkeit -"Falke" Gestank kenne ich nicht...


 
http://www.outdoorseiten.net/forum/showthread.php/34674-Die-besten-Socken-!
hier bishen was zum Thema gute socken.

Polypropylen in ner socke ist nun mal das schlimmste was man den füssen antun kann.
 mein Respekt wer über nen so harmlosen schweiß verfügt bei dem es nicht ausartet zum bestialischen gestank.

für die meisten Anwender sind beispielweise Falke TK2 die ich auch hatte der blanke Horror.

best of the best socken sind nun mal einstimmig bei Profis Wollsocken egal ob nun icebraker, woolpower oder smartwool favorisiert wird.

Falke nur überteuerter abfall wenn man es mit solchen produkten vergleicht.

Haltbarkeit an sich muss die Aldi erst noch beweisen, aber sonderlichen unterschied zur ziemlich gleich gebauten Falke wird vermutlich kaum feststellbar sein, geh ich mal stark davon aus.


----------



## Kordl (2. November 2013)

Hat wer Erfahrung mit den Skijacken von Aldi. 

Skijacke Softshell

Die gibts ab Donnerstag. 

Zu warm fürs bikes? 

Habe mir vor zwei Jahren nehmen Carne Softshell gekauft und die neigt sich langsam dem Ende zu.  Das war ne Bikesoftshell. 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (2. November 2013)

Kordl schrieb:


> Hat wer Erfahrung mit den Skijacken von Aldi.
> 
> Skijacke Softshell
> 
> ...



Zur Ski-Softshell kann ich nichts sagen.
Aber ich habe die Langlaufjacke von letztem Herbst und die Thermo-Stretch-Softshell von vorletztem Jahr (vergleichbar mit dieser aktuellen https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...seite-kw45-do/ps/p/crane-thermo-stretchjacke/ )

Mit beiden bin ich sehr zufrieden. Die Thermo-Softshell ist sehr körperbetont und hält richtig gut warm. Die Softshell und ein langes Laufshirt und Unterhemd haben für's Rennrad bei -5°C im trockenen Januar gereicht. 

Ich denke, die Ski-Softshell wird ähnlich der Langlaufjacke sein, nur weiter geschnitten und mit Schneeschürze innen. Zum Biken habe ich es lieber körperbetont.


----------



## lorenz4510 (5. November 2013)

fÃ¼r jemanden der Vollplastik ned so mag.

hab mir gestern ein paar der aktuellen Lederhandschuhe 13â¬ besorgt.

find ich nach heutigem testen drauÃen, sehr gelungen.
gute lederauswahl und das passende high-loft fleecefutter innen ist auch top.

fÃ¼r den herbst wie jetzt ein ziemlich guter und schicker Handschuh der angenehm zu tragen ist.
eher was fÃ¼r die Ã¤lteren Nutzer oder lederliebhaber.

nur einige der verfÃ¼gbaren modelle sehen leider nicht sonderlich gut aus.


und ab 7.11 gibt's wie es ausschaut wieder den bÃ¶sen softshell skihandschuh, der bis -30Â° war halten soll.


----------



## MucPaul (6. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> für jemanden der Vollplastik ned so mag.
> 
> hab mir gestern ein paar der aktuellen Lederhandschuhe 13 besorgt.
> 
> ...



Die Skihandschuhe habe ich sogar schon am Samstag in der Hand gehabt. Gibt es sogar als Däumlinge. Qualität ist super, wie immer. Da macht man nichts falsch.

Die Lederhandschuhe scheint es in Süddeutschland nicht zu geben.


----------



## lorenz4510 (6. November 2013)

ich mein die softshell skihandschuhe nicht die anderen skihandschuhe.

und ja die leder gibt es im süden hab sie ja in Bayern geholt, Aldi süd.


----------



## sp00n82 (6. November 2013)

Die Skihandschuhe, und die Lederhandschuhe?
Mal Ausschau halten das nächste mal.


----------



## lorenz4510 (6. November 2013)

jo genau die wobei die produktbilder bei den lederversionen  die im Angebot waren ned ganz überein stimmt.

ich hab die schwarzen schlichten nicht glattleder genommen mit den 3 strichen am handrücken, das Modell gibt's laut prospektbilder garned.

aso hier seh ich ihn, glaub der erste unten links, die schwarzen waren am 2 verkaufstag bei uns alle vergriffen.

edit:

hab heut den"neuen" softshell in der Mittagspause begutachtet, ist anscheinend ein völlig neues Modell deutlich schlechtere Wattierung"füllung" als der vom letzten jahr, der macht sogar nen schlechteren eindruck als der "normale" skihandschuh den es letzte Woche gab.

schade das sie so ein tolles teil vermurkst haben.....


----------



## MucPaul (8. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> jo genau die wobei die produktbilder bei den lederversionen  die im Angebot waren ned ganz überein stimmt.
> 
> ich hab die schwarzen schlichten nicht glattleder genommen mit den 3 strichen am handrücken, das Modell gibt's laut prospektbilder garned.
> 
> ...



Also Leder will ich nicht auf dem Trail, weil man das nicht waschen kann und ich es mir sowieso unterwegs aufreisse. 

Die Softshell Handschuhe sind anscheinend für's Langlaufen und daher dünner. Sonst saufen Deine Hände wg. Schwitzen ab.
Zum Biken sollte man eigentlich die normalen Skihandschuhe nehmen, wo die Hände eher passiv am Lenker sind.


----------



## sennator (9. November 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> ... die Thermo-Stretch-Softshell von vorletztem Jahr (vergleichbar mit dieser aktuellen https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...seite-kw45-do/ps/p/crane-thermo-stretchjacke/ )



Hat irgendjemand _männliches_ diese Stretch-Softshelljacke kaufen können? Ich war jetzt in zwei Aldis vor Ort, aber die hatten beide nur die Damen-Version und keine einzige für Herren, wohingegen die anderen Angebots-Artikel alle für beide Geschlechter vorrätig waren. So als wären die nicht gar nicht geliefert worden...


----------



## Promontorium (9. November 2013)

sennator schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand _männliches_ diese Stretch-Softshelljacke kaufen können? Ich war jetzt in zwei Aldis vor Ort, aber die hatten beide nur die Damen-Version und keine einzige für Herren, wohingegen die anderen Angebots-Artikel alle für beide Geschlechter vorrätig waren. So als wären die nicht gar nicht geliefert worden...



Ja freilich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sennator (9. November 2013)

Okay dann ist es wohl ein regionales Problem  Komisch sonst passiert das bei Aldi nie.


----------



## MucPaul (9. November 2013)

sennator schrieb:


> Okay dann ist es wohl ein regionales Problem  Komisch sonst passiert das bei Aldi nie.



In München hat's noch jede Menge davon. Ich hatte vorhin die Jacke in der Hand. Die ist recht leicht und innen drin mit Fleece. Dadurch dürfte sie etwas wärmer sein als die, die ich vor 2 Jahren gekauft hatte. Dummerweise hat sie keine Schlüsseltasche mehr am Oberarm. Das grüne Innenfutter ist aber echt nett.

Schau mal beim Aldi in Ettlingen-Albtal oder im Industriegebiet. Da dürften weniger Leute als in KA sein.


----------



## Promontorium (9. November 2013)

Grünes Innenfutter? Also die schwarze hat >Fanfare an< ..ein schwarzes Innenfutter!


----------



## MucPaul (10. November 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Grünes Innenfutter? Also die schwarze hat >Fanfare an< ..ein schwarzes Innenfutter!



Die blaue hat grünes Innenfleece, passend zur grünen Hose mit blauen Reissverschlüssen.


----------



## ms303 (10. November 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Zur Ski-Softshell kann ich nichts sagen.
> Aber ich habe die Langlaufjacke von letztem Herbst und die Thermo-Stretch-Softshell von vorletztem Jahr (vergleichbar mit dieser aktuellen https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...seite-kw45-do/ps/p/crane-thermo-stretchjacke/ )
> 
> Mit beiden bin ich sehr zufrieden. Die Thermo-Softshell ist sehr körperbetont und hält richtig gut warm. Die Softshell und ein langes Laufshirt und Unterhemd haben für's Rennrad bei -5°C im trockenen Januar gereicht.
> ...



Wenn es noch irgendwo die Jacke aus dem Link in Schwarz und in "L" geben sollte, dann bitte 2x kaufen und PN an mich.

Überweise dann gerne inkl. Versandkosten, garantiert!!!

Bei uns im Rhein-/Ruhrgebiet war die Jacke leider Mangelware...


----------



## Deleted253406 (11. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> für die meisten Anwender sind beispielweise Falke TK2 die ich auch hatte der blanke Horror.
> 
> Falke nur überteuerter abfall wenn man es mit solchen produkten vergleicht.
> 
> Haltbarkeit an sich muss die Aldi erst noch beweisen, aber sonderlichen unterschied zur ziemlich gleich gebauten Falke wird vermutlich kaum feststellbar sein, geh ich mal stark davon aus.



Also ich habe hier einige Falke Lauf- und Radsocken.
Von der Funktion sind die astrein. Hab noch zwei Paar Gore hier, die können bzgl. Feuchtigkeitstransport nicht mithalten. Kosten allerdings auch nur die Hälfte. Die Gore riechen deutlich mehr als die Falke, die fast frei von unangenehmen Gerüchen bleiben. Passform und Verarbeitung sind bei beiden ok.

Dagegen habe ich testweise mal ein paar der aktuellen Sportsocken vom Aldi probiert. Tragen sich gut, Feuchtigkeitstransport ist in Ordnung, aber die Dinger miefen doch recht schnell. Verarbeitung (jedenfalls innen) recht mies. Ich habe noch ein paar Aldi-Socken hier. Sind fast 10 Jahre als. Bis auf etwas Pilling sind die immer noch in Ordnung. Die Qualität geht halt immer weiter in den Keller :-(

Meine Falkes pillen alle sehr schnell. Für den Preis imho nicht akzeptabel. Und mehr als 40 Grad vertragen sie auch nicht, da sonst der Gummi recht schnell über den Jordan geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (16. November 2013)

Macht Aldi jetzt auf "Premium" ?

Skihose 30, Skijacke 40
Oder war das schon immer so teuer?


----------



## Magico80 (16. November 2013)

was ist nun an einer 30 Euro Hose und 40 Euro Skijacke "Pemium"?? Versteh ich nicht...und teuer ist das auch nicht. Geh mal in Outdoorladen oder Skishop. Viel Spaß... 600-800Euro für eine "Premium" Jacke ist nichts ungewöhnliches mehr....(leider)


----------



## traffer (16. November 2013)

da ist sicher das "Aldi-Premium" gemeint.


----------



## Magico80 (16. November 2013)

aaahhhh ja....


----------



## xrated (16. November 2013)

Klar das "richtige" Sachen teurer sind, dass war aber nicht gemeint. 
Nur ist es mir neu das Aldi von "hochwertig" spricht und die Radsachen kosteten doch auch immer nur max. 20.


----------



## Promontorium (16. November 2013)

Naja, aus irgendwelchen Gründen kosten die halt jetzt 30-40. Sind wahrscheinlich vom Material/Verarbeitung etwas besser, eben hochwertig/er!

Woher also die Verwunderung? Alles wird irgendwann teurer! 
Oder wunderst Du Dich auch, wenn Du nächstes Jahr vielleicht etwas mehr Gehalt bekommst?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (16. November 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Klar das "richtige" Sachen teurer sind, dass war aber nicht gemeint.
> Nur ist es mir neu das Aldi von "hochwertig" spricht und die Radsachen kosteten doch auch immer nur max. 20.



Als Beispiel, die Funktionsshirts die es gab bzw. die Funktionshose hat 14 gekostet und dann hatte man nur eine Hose oder nur ein Shirt während bei Tchibo Funktionsshirt und Hose für 15 zu haben sind und als Thermo 22.


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. November 2013)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Naja, aus irgendwelchen GrÃ¼nden kosten die halt jetzt 30-40â¬. Sind wahrscheinlich vom Material/Verarbeitung etwas besser, eben hochwertig/er!


 
hab bilder von der die es im letzten jahr gegeben hat und der aktuellen angesehn, ist anscheinend ne ganz andere und sieht zumindest auf den Bildern aufwendiger aus mit wasserdichten reiÃverschlÃ¼ssen.
 hatte die letztes jahr auch welche?.

die skijacke beim Tchibo kostet sogar 70â¬.


----------



## Promontorium (16. November 2013)

Q.e.d.!


----------



## 4mate (16. November 2013)

Nix bei Tschobi holen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (17. November 2013)

Bei Tchobi kaufe ich nie wieder was. Alles minderwertiger Schund, der nach recht kurzer Zeit kaputt geht. Und ich habe früher ziemlich viel dort geholt, von Haushaltswaren bis Sportkleidung. Nicht mal eine Eieruhr funktioniert dort länger als 6 Monate. Die Jogging Sachen waren nach 2x Waschen eher Putzlumpen. Und billig sind die Sachen auch (nicht). 
Dies ist meine pers. Meinung.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (17. November 2013)

Also ich kann bisher nichts schlechtes über die Funktionsunterwäsche von tchibo sagen genauso wenig wie von den Socken 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## windchill (13. Dezember 2013)

Gestern gab es wieder Unterhemden aus Merinowolle bei Aldi Süd.


----------



## 3idoronyh (13. Dezember 2013)

bei Tschibo gibt's für 69 Euro Merino Unterwäsche, 55% Wolle.


----------



## Magico80 (13. Dezember 2013)

Beim Kauf von Merinoprodukten informiert euch mal über die Zustände wie die Tiere gehalten und geschoren werden. Ein Stichwort: Mulesing. 

Zudem machen Mischungen mit 50% oder 60% Wollanteil kaum Sinn. Lieber etwas mehr ausgeben und dafür 100% Wolle und aus einer Quelle, die sich gegen solche Praktiken wie Mulesing ausspricht wie z.B. Icebreaker oder Redram.


----------



## lorenz4510 (13. Dezember 2013)

Magico80 schrieb:


> Zudem machen Mischungen mit 50% oder 60% Wollanteil kaum Sinn.


 
jup die Logik von sowas ist unsinig, entweder funktionsunterwÃ¤sche aus vollsythetik oder eben ein reines wollprodukt.

 abgesehen davon ist 70â¬ dafÃ¼r totalle abzocke, auch wenn Tchibo gelegentlich gute Produkte im Sortiment hat, das ist definitiv keins davon.

bei decathlon bekomm ich fÃ¼r nen 10er ein 100% wollprodukt von afrikanischen schafen von guter QualitÃ¤t, wo Mulesing nicht existiert.
 warum Tchibo zeugs mit fragwÃ¼rdiger Herkunft kaufen.......????


----------



## windchill (13. Dezember 2013)

Die Unterhemden und Unterhosen von Aldi kosten 19,99â¬ und bestehen zu 100% aus Merinowolle. Die Wolle stammt aus SÃ¼dafrika, wo laut PETA kein Mulesing stattfindet. 

Der Hinweis zu der UnterwÃ¤sche vom Aldi diente nur der Information. Die Diskussion, ob etwas gut oder schlecht ist, kÃ¶nnt ihr ohne mich weiterfÃ¼hren.


----------



## Raumfahrer (13. Dezember 2013)

Das Merino Unterhemd vom ALDI trägt sich jedenfalls sehr gut.


----------



## 3idoronyh (13. Dezember 2013)

Nanana!
Nicht immer mit so Worten abwerten!
"Unsinnige Logik" (im übrigen ein Widerspruch in sich...).
"totalle abzocke" 


Es wird bei 1/2, 1/2 Produkten eben gemischt: Plaste sind billig, leicht zu verarbeiten, elastisch, trocknen schnell, Und Wolle /Naturprdukt wärmt besser, als irgendein Plast, und stinkt nicht so!


Das ist allemal deutlich besser, als reine Billigplaste!




Reine Wolle ist schwer zu verarbeiten, und empfindlich, eine Beimischung von Plasten wird nicht nur des billigen Preises wegen gemacht, sondern, um die Eigenschaften beider im Positiven zu mischen!
Sonst würde es die Hersteller ja nicht machen....billiger sind reine Plaste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (13. Dezember 2013)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Das Merino Unterhemd vom ALDI trägt sich jedenfalls sehr gut.


Schade, bin bei Aldi Nord, haste mal einen Link?


Hätte fast Lust, Dich zu bitten, mir das zu kaufen/schicken...


----------



## Raumfahrer (13. Dezember 2013)

Das war bei ALDI Nord, letzten Montag, den 9.12.
FÃ¼r 16.99â¬ kann man es nehmen, dachte ich mir...
Ein richtig gutes Teil!
Es kÃ¶nnen nicht viele davon dagewesen sein, denn als ich gegen 9.00Uhr dort war, war es das letzte in meiner GrÃ¶Ãe.
So sehr viele haben sie auch nicht da gehabt.

Voriges Jahr hatte ich mir mit einkaufsgierigen Hausfrauen einen Sprint im Laden liefern mÃ¼ssen, um an die Merinosachen heranzukommen-
nachdem ich mich eine Viertelstunde vor LadenÃ¶ffnung hinter 10 Ã¤lteren Damen in die Warteschlange einreihen durfte...


----------



## lorenz4510 (13. Dezember 2013)

windchill schrieb:


> Die Wolle stammt aus Südafrika, wo laut PETA kein Mulesing stattfindet.


 
datt stimmt, dieses M Thema existiert nur wo gewisse schickimicki Hersteller ihr gewebe züchten"neuseeland+australien".


----------



## SofusCorn (13. Dezember 2013)

Auch laut Händler ohne müsli:
http://www.decathlon.de/unterwasche-merino-techwool-id_8188764.html



> Guten Tag,
> 
> gern beantworten wir Ihre Frage zum  Herstellungs-Prozess unserer Merino-Produkte: Unsere Marke Quechua  bezieht die Merino-Wolle aus Farmen in Südafrika. Wir können Ihnen  garantieren, dass dort kein Mulesing angewandt wird.
> 
> ...


----------



## lorenz4510 (13. Dezember 2013)

da brauchste nicht decathlon fragen, ich als fanboy von dem verein kanns dir auch beantworten.


----------



## 3idoronyh (14. Dezember 2013)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Das war bei ALDI Nord, letzten Montag, den 9.12.
> Für 16.99 kann man es nehmen, dachte ich mir...
> Ein richtig gutes Teil!
> Es können nicht viele davon dagewesen sein, denn als ich gegen 9.00Uhr dort war, war es das letzte in meiner Größe.
> ...





Schöner Mist!
17 Euro, für ein gutes Merino Unterhemd!!
Mist, bin auch bei Aldi nord....werde da gleich Montag nochmal hintoben, heute bin ich zu platt (80 Km Tour...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (14. Dezember 2013)

Montag, den 16. haben sie bei ALDI Nord wieder Sportunterwäsche, allerdings nur aus diesem Polyamidzeugs.


----------



## 3idoronyh (14. Dezember 2013)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Montag, den 16. haben sie bei ALDI Nord wieder Sportunterwäsche, allerdings nur aus diesem Polyamidzeugs.





Danke für den Hinweis, aber ich will keine Plaste, ich will ja was warmes...
Werde wohl doch mal bei Ullmax wieder kaufen....oder eine Löffler(!!) bei Amazon...


----------



## SofusCorn (15. Dezember 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> da brauchste nicht decathlon fragen, ich als fanboy von dem verein kanns dir auch beantworten.



Hab ich nicht, weils mich garnicht interessiert.  Fiel mir nur bei den Kommentaren auf, als ich sah dass es das hemd ja noch in meiner größe gibt.


----------



## lorenz4510 (15. Dezember 2013)

aso dachte hast da extra noch per mail nachgefragt.


----------



## Al_Gebra (23. Februar 2014)

Weiß jemand, wann es bei Lidl wieder Fahrradsachen geben wird? Irgendwann im März? Ich bräuchte die Brille mit Wechselgläsern für 6,99 Euro (zumindest im Vorjahr).


----------



## CubeFan1998 (23. Februar 2014)

Guck mal im online shop von Lidl vielleicht kannst du sie bestellen.

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Endy (6. März 2014)

@Al Gebra
Bei Rossmann gibts die Sportbrille mit Wechselgläsern für 3,99€.
Ist so ziemlich ähnlich wie die vom Lidl.


----------



## Endy (6. März 2014)

@Al Gebra
Bei Rossmann gibts die Sportbrille mit Wechselgläsern für 3,99€.
Ist so ziemlich ähnlich wie die vom Lidl.


----------



## Al_Gebra (6. März 2014)

Danke, werde ich mir in der Filiale anschauen. Im Prospekt ist allerdings eine Brille mit randlosen Gläsern unten zu sehen. Die Lidl-Brille ist eine Vollrandbrille.


----------



## Roedler (7. März 2014)

Ab Donnerstag bei Lidl

http://www.lidl.de/de/Strecke-machen-ab-13-03


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nssoda (7. März 2014)

Hey ho Leute,
was haltet ihr den von der Pumpe ?
Goooote Price, Gooooote Price


----------



## CubeFan1998 (7. März 2014)

Ich denke oder bin Mir ziemlich sicher das es de selbe profex pumpen sind wie de im baumarkt oder real davon hatte ich mal eine die war schon undicht.

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## bobons (8. März 2014)

Ich habe sowohl Aldi als auch Lidl ihre Pumpen zurückgebracht, entweder ist direkt etwas abgebrochen oder das Aufpumpen war eine Qual.
Holt euch gescheite Pumpen, die 20 Euro mehr kann sich jeder Schüler zusammensparen.


----------



## Promontorium (8. März 2014)

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Mein AlDI-Teil funzt seit Jahren ohne Murren und Knurren. Braucht man ja auch nicht ständig!


----------



## bobons (8. März 2014)

Jeden Tag bei Latex-Schläuchen am Rennrad.


----------



## Promontorium (8. März 2014)

O.K., schon eher nachvollziehbar bei der Frequenz!
Ich wunder' mich halt immer wieder, wenn bei normalem Einsatz (also was weiß ich... 1x/Woche oder 2 Wochen nachpumpen) immer gleich was abbricht. Stell' mir dann immer vor, wie derjenige an dem Ding rumzerrt und mit richtig Schmackes drauf los geht! (NICHT DU!!!)


----------



## Al_Gebra (8. März 2014)

Na super, diesmal gibt es keine Radbrillen. Habe mir das Teil von Rossmann geholt, ist aber qualitativ schlechter.


----------



## Raumfahrer (8. März 2014)

Einmal ungünstig seitwärts gedrückt, im Dös´, weils schnell gehen sollte, und dann war oben der Kunststoffverschraub an der Pumpe´putt...
Deshalb immer Kassenzettel aufheben und den Schrott zurückbringen oder doch mal was gescheites kaufen.
Die Topeak Pumpe macht es nach über 10 Jahren immer noch.


----------



## sp00n82 (8. März 2014)

Ein weiterer Aspekt könnte die Genauigkeit des Manometers sein. Meine Handluftpumpe vom Aldi zeigt beharrlich ca. 0.5 Bar zuviel an, im Gegensatz zur Standpumpe und zu 2 Luftdruckmessgeräten.

Meine Standpumpe ist übrigens die hier, ist gerade auch immer noch auf 10€ reduziert. Und ganz ok eigentlich. Jetzt nicht das ganz große Luftvolumen, aber fürs MTB reichts allemal.
http://www.fahrrad.de/rcp-big-air-two-standpumpe-222406.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (8. März 2014)

Meine Lidl Pumpe (mit dem runterklappbaren Stahlbügel als Tritt) funktioniert nun seit 8 Jahren einwandfrei trotz mind. 8bar Druckleistung für das Rennrad. Einzig den Plastikstift, der das Ventilköpfchen eindrückt habe ich diese Saison ausgetauscht. Damals glaube 9.90€


----------



## Vince683 (9. März 2014)

Roedler schrieb:


> Ab Donnerstag bei Lidl
> 
> http://www.lidl.de/de/Strecke-machen-ab-13-03



hat jemand erfahrungen mit den lidl fahrradschuhen? das was ich über lidl radschuhe lese ist älter als 5 Jahre (Kritikpunkte: Profil nicht wirklich tief genug, Cleats werden damit nicht richtig geschützt; für den (Hoch)Sommer zu warm - zum einstieg aber wunderbar).


----------



## EmHaTe (9. März 2014)

Zu den Schuhen weiss  ich nix zu sagen, aber die Rad-Unterhosen sind Preis/Leistungsmäßig kaum schlagbar (für den "Normalo"-Einsatz = Tagestour von um die 40-50 Km).
Lidl-Radunterbuxe und Shorts meiner Wahl..
Der Nutzen einer 120,-€ Bikeshorts erschließt sich für mich da einfach nicht.


----------



## Vince683 (10. März 2014)

Da werde ich auch definitiv mal zuschlagen, dann muss ich meine Lauf(unter)wäsche nicht fürs Radln verschleißen. Die U-Hosen sind noch einmal halb so günstig wie von Runnerspoint (die auch schon ein nahezu perfektes P/L-Verhältnis haben). Über die Schuhe kann ich dann vllt zeitnah mal berichten.


----------



## sibu (10. März 2014)

Vince683 schrieb:


> hat jemand erfahrungen mit den lidl fahrradschuhen? das was ich über lidl radschuhe lese ist älter als 5 Jahre (Kritikpunkte: Profil nicht wirklich tief genug, Cleats werden damit nicht richtig geschützt; für den (Hoch)Sommer zu warm - zum einstieg aber wunderbar).


Ich hatte zwei paar Lidl Schuhe: Die 2010er haben zwei Jahre gehalten. Beim Hinknien ist mir die Sohle durchgebrochen. Bei den 2011ern hat sich nach 2,5 Jahren das Oberleder von der Sohle gelöst. Die Cleats stehen auch bei meinen Markenschuhen etwas vor. Sie sind etwas wärmer als leichte Sommerschuhe, für die Übergangszeit aber gerade richtig. Und beim Preis von um die 25,00 € kann man nicht meckern. Gibt es aber seit letztem Jahr wohl nur noch im Internet.


----------



## toastet (10. März 2014)

Hab mir mal ne Bux mit Einsatz und ne Regenjacke geordert. Mit meiner Softshell vom Lidl fährt es sich sonst eigentlich bestens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (10. März 2014)

Die softshell hab ich auch die ist nicht schlecht heute hol ich mir noch ein Trikot ne hose und die regen Jacke

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## EmHaTe (10. März 2014)

Hmm, bei den Discounter-Softshells habe ich bisher leider immer die Erfahrung, daß diese schon bei leichter körperlichen Betätigung zur Mobil-Sauna werden..  schade eigentlich, sind Optik und Preis doch meist recht attraktiv.


----------



## holgiduke (11. März 2014)

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr auch die Softshell von Lidl (Crivit) geholt und kann nur sagen, zum Biken eine absolute Katastrophe. Von außen schön dicht, aber leider auch von innen. Da steht man schon nach kurzer Zeit im eigenen Saft. Ich habe mir dann eine vernünftige Jacke von Vaude im Angebot bei BOC geholt, ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Ist aber auch eigentlich kein Wunder wenn man sich die Preise (17 € Lidl, 99 € Normalpreis Vaude) anguckt. Irgendwo müssen diese Unterschiede ja herkommen.

Wobei ich nicht generell voreingenommen gegen Produkte von Discountern bin. Die Funktionsunterwäsche und die Shirts von Lidl sind gemessen am Preis voll ok, da werde ich mir dieses Jahr auch wieder welche holen. Auch die Laufklamotten von aldi finde ich vollkommen ausreichend und erfüllen bei mir ihren Zweck. Nur bei manchen Sachen muß man halt doch Lehrgeld zahlen und am Ende mehr ausgeben, aber das hält sich ja bei den Preisen zum Glück in Grenzen.


----------



## EmHaTe (11. März 2014)

Genauso isses..


----------



## Jierdan (11. März 2014)

EmHaTe schrieb:


> Genauso isses..


Wobei teuer auch nicht zwingen gut ist. Habe z.B. zwei 100€-Softshells von Gonso, eine von 2005 - die ist perfekt - und eine von 2007, welche der eben beschriebenen Lidl-Sauna gleichkommt. Probieren geht über studieren, fürchte ich...


----------



## Vince683 (13. März 2014)

Die Unterhose ist eigentlich das beste vom dem was man vor Ort kaufen konnte. Relativ weit, Polster leider weiß und ob die Nähte scheuern - bei der ersten Fahrt heute, hatte ich zumindest davon den ersten Eindruck. 
Die 3/4 Hose und Shorts sind relativ weit und sehr dünn - denke, dass ist wirklich nur was für den Sommer. Das gleiche gilt für das Hemd und das Unterhemd (ziemlich lang).

Die Schuhe habe ich leider nicht mehr bekommen können, war online ausverkauft und in der Filiale nicht erhältlich. 
Für die erste Sommer-Saison wirds passen. Mal sehen was danach zu berichten ist.


----------



## 4mate (13. März 2014)

Überraschung: 
Im Frühjahr gibt es bei den Discountern La Klamotta für Frühling und Sommer,
im Herbst Klamotten für die kühle und kalte Jahreszeit. Jedes Jahr ist das so.
Wer hätte das je gedacht...


----------



## Vince683 (13. März 2014)

Oha, mein erster Forentroll in diesem Forum.

Die 3/4 Hose hätte ich etwas dicker / wärmer erwartet - um mit deinen Worten zu sprechen: die Erwartung diese alleine fürs Frühjahr zu  verwenden, wäre nicht möglich. Aber dank des Zwiebelschalenprinzip geht das natürlich. Grazie, celesti Klamotta.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (13. März 2014)

So hab mir soeben die 3/4 Hose, die kurze Hose sowie das Trikot gekauft die 3/4 Hose sowie das Trikot gehen zurück. Die Passform gteht ja mal gar nicht das Polster hängt ca. 10-15 cm zu tief und ist unten viel zu weit und das Trikot passt überhaupt nicht, nicht am Bauch, nicht am Rücken, nicht an den Schultern nirgends.


----------



## 4mate (13. März 2014)

Vince683 schrieb:


> Oha, mein erster Forentroll in diesem Forum.
> 
> Die 3/4 Hose hätte ich etwas dicker / wärmer erwartet - um mit deinen Worten zu sprechen: die Erwartung diese alleine fürs Frühjahr zu  verwenden, wäre nicht möglich. Aber dank des Zwiebelschalenprinzip geht das natürlich. Grazie, celesti Klamotta.



Du noch viel lernen musst, junger Padawan 

Z.B., feine  lakonische Ironie nicht mit trollen zu verwechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (13. März 2014)

Die neuen Handschuhe machen einen guten Eindruck. Keine scharfen Nähte zwischen den Fingern, Gelpolster (das ich bei denen von letzten Jahr noch entfernt hatte)diesmal nicht auf der Handinnenfläche sondern den Handballen. Unterhemden gewohnt gut, voralldingen für mich auch mehr als lang genug.


----------



## DaveMash (14. März 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> So hab mir soeben die 3/4 Hose, die kurze Hose sowie das Trikot gekauft die 3/4 Hose sowie das Trikot gehen zurück. Die Passform gteht ja mal gar nicht das Polster hängt ca. 10-15 cm zu tief und ist unten viel zu weit und das Trikot passt überhaupt nicht, nicht am Bauch, nicht am Rücken, nicht an den Schultern nirgends.



Dachte, das wär nur ich, dem es so geht. Das Polser hängt echt tief. Wollts heut erstmal ausprobieren, ob es sich auf dem Fahrrad besser anfühlt


----------



## sp00n82 (14. März 2014)

Hab mir das heute auch angeschaut. Die Unterhosen sind wirklich nur mit "Slipeinlage", aber bei den normalen Radhosen fand ich das Polster auch ziemlich dünn. Zumindest dünner als bei meiner durchgesessenen alten Aldi.


----------



## toastet (28. März 2014)

Montag ist es wieder soweit https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebote/angebote-ab-montag-31-maerz/


----------



## Strahlski (31. März 2014)

Ich bin mit der KLeidung wirklich zufrieden. Von der Qualität passt es und wenn die Kleidung auch nicht 100 Jahre hält, finde ich trotzdem das Preis Leistung passt


----------



## Baitman (31. März 2014)

Habe mir gerade die Softshell mit abnehmbaren Ärmeln und das passende Trikot dazu gekauft. Von der Passform schonmal sehr gut.


----------



## volviq (31. März 2014)

Hat sich das Fahrradschloß im Vergleich zu dem vor einem Jahr geändert?
Das konnte man damals mit der Hand zerbrechen.
Hatte meiner Mutter danach doch zum Abus geraten..


----------



## volviq (31. März 2014)

volviq schrieb:


> Hat sich das Fahrradschloß im Vergleich zu dem vor einem Jahr geändert?
> Das konnte man damals mit der Hand zerbrechen.
> Hatte meiner Mutter danach doch zum Abus geraten../QUOTE]


Kann mich gleich selbst beantworten: Das neue hat 2 Glieder weniger, scheint aber gleich groß Dimensioniert zu sein.
-> Es dürfte robuster sein.
Will jemand einen Test machen, bitte dabei Filmen, und checken ob die Rechnung noch da ist!


----------



## Roedler (31. März 2014)

Habe heute auch mal geschaut.
Die Hosen, besonders die Unterhosen sind für mich ihr Geld nicht wert. Die Jacke schaut erstmal gut aus, Passform geht, die Verarbeitung ist aber doch eben ersichtlich unterstes Preissegment! Naja für 17 .- Euro was will man auch??
Die Sachen sind Billig, aber weit nicht mit Markenartikel zu vergleichen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volviq (31. März 2014)

volviq schrieb:


> Kann mich gleich selbst beantworten: Das neue hat 2 Glieder weniger, scheint aber gleich groß Dimensioniert zu sein.
> -> Es dürfte robuster sein.
> Will jemand einen Test machen, bitte dabei Filmen, und checken ob die Rechnung noch da ist!



Also, ich hab mir jetzt doch das Schloß fürs 3. Rad geholt. Es ist gefühlt schwerer als der Vorgänger.
Man kann es im geschlossenen Zustand immer noch mehr aufbiegen als das 85cm Abus Bordo - ich wollte es jetzt nicht drauf ankommen lassen. Mit Werkzeug (2 stumpfe Zangen) definitiv kein dem Bordo ebenbürtiger Schutz.
Was ein Rückschritt ist: wenn man das Schloß aufsperrt fallen einem beide Stifte entgegen. 
Also nicht wie beim Abus Bordo, wo man ganz praktisch das Teil wie ein Lasso aus dem Rad rauszieht, würden die Glieder hier wohl einfach auf den Boden fallen.. Evtl. geb ich es doch wieder zurück..

Die Paßform der Kurzarmtrikots ist ganz gut. Das Material wird wohl nicht ewig halten. Immerhin sehen sie besser aus als die vom Lidl 

Die Jacke ist ein etwas dickeres Gewebe - relativ Winddicht. Dadurch schwerer als eine normale Windjacke, andererseits nicht so warm wie eine richtige Softschell. Bei mir war so eine Luftkugel am Bauch, Paßform ist also wohl eher für wohlgenärte.
Immerhin sind die Ärmel richtig lang - nicht so kurz wie so oft bei Billigradkleidung, was die dann fürs Radfahren disqualifiziert.


----------



## xrated (7. Juni 2014)

https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...seite-kw24-do/ps/p/crane-radlershorts-sommer/

hot oder flop?


----------



## Promontorium (7. Juni 2014)

Mei, für das Geld sicher kein Fehlkauf. Die grüne hab' ich vor ein paar Wochen als Freizeit-/Wandershorts - Variante gekauft. Hat die selbe Materialzusammensetzung, ordentlich verarbeitet, funktioniert bestens!


----------



## lorenz4510 (7. Juni 2014)

plastehose muss nicht sein nix geht über baumwollmischgewebehosen.......vor allem im sommer.

bei ~10€ kannste kaum was falsch machen wenns vollkunstoffhosen magst.


----------



## slrzo (7. Juni 2014)

Für mich Flop, allerdings sind mir die Hosen immer zu groß.


----------



## sp00n82 (9. Juni 2014)

slrzo schrieb:


> Für mich Flop, allerdings sind mir die Hosen immer zu groß.


Ich müsste mir auch die größte Frauengröße kaufen, aber die sieht aus, als hätte sie keine Seitentaschen, wtf?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. Juni 2014)

Nur ganz kurz...
Kauft euch einmal was anständiges und ihr habt ewig was davon mit perfekter Funktion


----------



## Derivator22 (9. Juni 2014)

Was ist etwas "anständiges"?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. Juni 2014)

Ich mein nicht gleich sowas wie Ziener, Löffler oder sowas. Viel zu viel Kohle die man für Namen zahlt.
Ich bin begeistert von Endura,sehr gutes Preis Leistungsverhältniss. Oder was auch gut ist ROSE. Gute Klamotten mit Qualität zu super Preisen.


----------



## slrzo (9. Juni 2014)

Bzgl. Hosen, habe von Endura auch 3 Stück. 1x Singletrack lang, 1x Singletrack kurz, 1x Hummvee. Die Hummvee ist irgendwie deutlich enger geraten als die Singletrack. Wenn ich noch ein bisschen zunehme passt die dann nimmer 
Habe mir von Rose die 2 Way Bikeshorts bestellt und noch hier liegen: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-2-way-bikeshorts/aid:703530
Geht aber wieder zurück, da Verarbeitung mir nicht passt. Sind einige deutliche Fäden an den roten Nähten vorhanden. Außerdem sind die Belüftungsöffnungen am Oberschenkel irgendwie blöd platziert. Für 10 Euro mehr sind die beiden Endura Hosen (Singletrack und Hummvee) deutlich besser und durchdachter. Die Endura sind nur deutlich robuster gearbeitet, also auch schwerer.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. Juni 2014)

Bei der Singletrack find ich halt gut das sie am Hosebeinbund enger gemacht werden kann. 
Außerdem von den Taschen her wirklich durchdacht. Seitentaschen mit Magnetknöpfen kenn ich so garnicht.
Das einzige sind die Trekkingsocken von LIDL die ich mir kaufe. Zum biken vöölig ausreichend


----------



## Derivator22 (9. Juni 2014)

Da mein RR ein Spezi ist, besitze vH auch einige Spezi Klamotten und kann nur schlechtes darüber berichten. Bei den Comp Bib Shorts für damals 129€ ging die Naht am Sitzpolster auf nach dreimaligem benutzen!!! Wurde vom Sattel aufgescheuert...
Manche Trikots haben nur eine Saison gehalten -.-
Die billigen MTB Schuhe von Specialized halten dagegen seit einer Ewigkeit.

Giordana ist mMn Top, genauso wie axant (Eigenmarke Fahrrad.de). BioRacer hat mich persönlich vom PLV dermaßen überzeugt, dass ich vieles davon besitze.
Die alten Sachen von Lidl, Aldi und Co. (2002-2006 gefühlt), waren iwie hochwertiger und besser verarbeitet, als manch aktuelle Produkte.
Kalenji (Decathlon) produziert z.B. auch Top Laufjacken (mit Nike hatte ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen).

An Protektoren besitze ich nur Dainese, da ich von der Qualität der O'Neal Protektoren damals massiv verärgert war.

Denke da muss jeder selbst Erfahrungen sammeln, aufgrund verschiedener Nutzarten und Beanspruchung.


----------



## xrated (12. Juni 2014)

Also die Hose ist ganz ok, 48 passt mir. Bin jetzt aber auch nicht super schmal an den Hüften, ist vergleichbar mit Normal 48. 
Hätte aber ein wenig länger sein können, ist so lang wie meine kurze Adidas Radhose.
Die Version für Frauen scheint nur 1 Tasche zu haben.

Und wie üblich waren im Laden kaum noch 48 vorrätig, dass lernen die wohl nie das man von der Größe mehr Stück braucht.


----------



## sJany (12. Juni 2014)

Darf ich mal fragen, was du in normalen Jeans für eine Weite trägst?


----------



## xrated (12. Juni 2014)

Die Hosen fallen oft sehr unterschiedlich aus aber über 48 oder 34 hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## sJany (12. Juni 2014)

Danke. Ich trage meist 33, dann probiere ich vielleicht auch mal eine 48er (wenn unser Aldi noch eine hat).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (12. Juni 2014)

Mit 30-32 brauch ich da gar nicht erst reinschlüpfen. Oder doch wieder die 11kg zunehmen wie vor dem Fahrrad fahren?


----------



## Roedler (12. Juni 2014)

Habe die Hose und Trikot geholt...für 50 / 32 ist die Hose schon groß.. würde sie eher auf 52 / 34 einstufen....??


----------



## xrated (12. Juni 2014)

50 und 32 sind doch eigentlich komplett andere Größen.


----------



## chumbajk1 (12. Juni 2014)

ich hab mir bei aldi ne hose geholt,mit innenpolster.erst in l,viel zu groß,in m kann ich sie tragen,aber hätte s nehmen können.und das bei 1.86 und sportlichen 85 kilo.die dinger fallen schon mega groß aus

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## lorenz4510 (12. Juni 2014)

ich würd grösse 48 auf 32 einstufen,
 wobei immer das Problem existiert das jeder Hersteller anders schneidert und oftmals die theoretisch passende grösse weit daneben liegen kann.....


----------



## cabriofan444 (10. Juli 2014)

Heute gibts bei LIDL einen Montageständer für 24.99€, kennt den jemand und taugt der was fürs Geld?


----------



## chumbajk1 (10. Juli 2014)

ich schau mir die sachen gleich mal an und kann dann mein fazit dazu geben

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4mate (10. Juli 2014)




----------



## enno112 (10. Juli 2014)

cabriofan444 schrieb:


> Heute gibts bei LIDL einen Montageständer für 24.99€, kennt den jemand und taugt der was fürs Geld?


Hab den gleichen vor ca. 2 Jahren auch gekauft. Der ist wirklich top!
Hab den Kauf nie bereut. Kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (10. Juli 2014)

Der Klemmkopf ist etwas weich.  Bei mehr als ein bisschen Pflege- und Einstellarbeiten macht der schnell schlapp.  Wenn du richtig schrauben willst,  gib lieber etwas mehr aus


----------



## EmHaTe (10. Juli 2014)

"Etwas mehr" heißt in dem Fall aber gleich mindestens das drei- bis vierfache..

Ich benutze diesen Montageständer für alle Arbeiten am Rad und habe ohne Probleme (mit dem Montageständer ) Sachen wie Kurbelwechsel, Bremsenwartung (Beläge, Entlüften, Ausrichten), Kettenwechsel, Federgabelwechsel usw. erledigen können.

Ich denke, für die Bedürfnisse/Ansprüche der Allermeisten ist dieser Montageständer absolut ausreichend.

Ich kann das Teil nur empfehlen !


----------



## chumbajk1 (10. Juli 2014)

ich hatte früher mal so einen richtig billigen,da hat man das rad auf dem innenlager "reingestellt",hab den direkt in barr im hotel stehen lassen.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## CubeFan1998 (10. Juli 2014)

chumbajk1 schrieb:


> ich hatte früher mal so einen richtig billigen,da hat man das rad auf dem innenlager "reingestellt",hab den direkt in barr im hotel stehen lassen.
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


so einen habe ich im Moment auch der Witz bei der Sache der hatte 30€ gekostet eine ganze Menge nerve und ein zerkratztes Unterrohr und heute kommt der für 5€ weniger und der sieht um Länge stabiler aus

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trialbiker82 (10. Juli 2014)

Hab den Ständer heut noch und der funktioniert tadellos. Beim ein- und ausklappen ein bissel schwergängig aber geht.
Wers nicht schafft den bietet die Fitnessindustrie Hanteln an


----------



## sp00n82 (10. Juli 2014)

CrossX schrieb:


> Der Klemmkopf ist etwas weich.  Bei mehr als ein bisschen Pflege- und Einstellarbeiten macht der schnell schlapp.  Wenn du richtig schrauben willst,  gib lieber etwas mehr aus


Hab den von letztem Jahr, und dort sind die Gummischützer am Klemmkopf immer relativ schnell abgerutscht. Hab die dann mit etwas Klebstoff bearbeitet, und seitdem keine größeren Probleme gehabt.
Die Drehschraubgriffe muss ich allerdings teilweise mit der Rohrzange festziehen (und lösen), aber das liegt wahrscheinlich nur an meiner fehlenden Handkraft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chumbajk1 (10. Juli 2014)

ich hab mir jetzt mal den rucksack,die brille,den tacho und das multifunktionsunterhemd gekauft,mal schauen was die sachen taugen

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. Juli 2014)

Also ich hab nen Montageständer mit längeren Beinen als dieser. Also größere Standfläche....

...und meiner ist trotzdem kippelig mit normal schweren Fahrrädern. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dieser hier ohne Umkippen ein Fahrrad halten kann...

Edit: Und ich bin großer Fan von Aldi und Lidl-Sachen. Werkzeugkoffer von LIDL habe ich z.B. seit Jahren erfolgreich im Einsatz (diesmal aber wohl nicht im Angebot...)


----------



## enno112 (10. Juli 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Also ich hab nen Montageständer mit längeren Beinen als dieser. Also größere Standfläche....
> 
> ...und meiner ist trotzdem kippelig mit normal schweren Fahrrädern. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dieser hier ohne Umkippen ein Fahrrad halten kann...



Kann er aber...!!!
Sowohl MTB´s als auch "normale" schwerere Bike´s.


----------



## zwehni (10. Juli 2014)

Ich hab mir den Montageständer auch heute geholt. Nach der Arbeit mal gleich aufbauen. Von der Brille bin ich bis jetzt echt enttäuscht, sehr sehr klein. :/


----------



## chumbajk1 (10. Juli 2014)

ist die brille zu klein oder dein kopf zu dick,?auf die nase will sie bei mir so recht auch nicht passen,aber sonst gehts ganz gut

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## sennator (10. Juli 2014)

Hab die Brille von vor 2 Jahren und kann die uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Diesmal gibt's wohl verschiedene Formen, und damit vielleicht auch Passformen?! Nützlich find ich den abnehmbaren Schaumstoffrahmen, damit kommt fast kein Zug ans Auge. Beschlagen ist mir die Brille auch praktisch noch nie, höchstens mal beim Pause machen. Das einzige was stört ist dass kein komplett klares Glas dabei ist, nur ein orange getöntes. Damit und mit der Schaumstoffdichtung sieht man echt beknackt aus, aber egal - Funktion geht vor.


----------



## zwehni (10. Juli 2014)

also den montageständer find ich mal echt gut. 25€ und mein 14,8kg enduro hängt da wie ne eins dran
werd morgen mal nen ausführlichen testbericht mit fotos bloggen wenns jemanden interessiert


----------



## SofusCorn (10. Juli 2014)

Hab den auch vom Lidl. Nicht perfekt, aber Preis-Leistung ist unschlagbar gut.


----------



## cabriofan444 (11. Juli 2014)

@all: Danke erstmal für Eure Rückmldungen!
Nachdem ich dann gestern schon mal bei LIDL war, hab ich dann auch ne Radhose in Capri-Länge mitgenommen und heute postwendend wieder zurückgebracht, größenmässig hats gepasst, aber das Polster war mir viel zu unförmig. 
Ich hatte letztes Frühjahr bei Aldi ne kurze Radhose geholt, die ist immer Längen besser.


----------



## chumbajk1 (11. Juli 2014)

wie war das?du bekommst,was du bezahlst....

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sennator (11. Juli 2014)

chumbajk1 schrieb:


> wie war das?du bekommst,was du bezahlst....



Gerade bei Funktionskleidung gibts bei den Discountern oft Sachen die Markenartikeln kaum nachstehen aber zur Hälfte des Preises oder noch weniger.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Juli 2014)

Das mit dem Ständer hört sich ja klasse an. Da muss ich ja fast drüber nachdenken meinen teureren zu ersetzen. Der ist nämlich kippelig. Allerdings muss ich meine Räder auch alle an der Sattelstütze klemmen, weil man die nicht am Oberrohr klemmen darf. Eventuell haben dann alle Ständer ein Problem, weil der Schwerpunkt zu weit an der einen Seite ist


----------



## SofusCorn (12. Juli 2014)

Taptalk absturz... toll. Alles noch mal tippen..
Wenn ich beim Lidl-Ständer das Rad an der Sattelstütze klemme, kippt das Vorderrad bis zum Boden ab. klappt aber auch ganz gut so, solange man am Vorderrad nichts machen möchte.  Das Problem ist die Kunststoffklemme im Bild, die die Stange mit Greifarm hält. Die müsste man brutal festziehen bzw. man kann sie gar nicht genug festziehen, so dass es sich nicht dreht.  (Edit: okay, man könnte den Kunststoff da abschleifen für mehr Spielraum). Ich bleibe bei der Befestigung am Oberrohr (klemmt leider die Züge ein)


----------



## EmHaTe (12. Juli 2014)

Klemmung an der Sattelstütze ist bei mir gut machbar.
Es stimmt, man muss die "Schraube" schon kräftig anziehen, aber mit noch sauberen, trockenen Händen kein Problem.
Hier ein "Beweisfoto" von einem verregneten Schraubernachmittag (Kettenwechsel) im Wohnzimmer (meine Frau war auf der Arbeit, da ging das).





Wie man auf dem Foto auch sieht, kann man die Füße je nach Platz ganz ausklappen oder eben nicht und auch in dieser engen Position ist die Kippeligkeit nicht schlimm.


----------



## sp00n82 (12. Juli 2014)

EmHaTe schrieb:


> Klemmung an der Sattelstütze ist bei mir gut machbar.
> Es stimmt, man muss die "Schraube" schon kräftig anziehen, aber mit noch sauberen, trockenen Händen kein Problem.


Wie gesagt, Rohrzange.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (12. Juli 2014)

Ich hab gestern die Schraube erstmal gegen eine richtige ersetzt

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## ralle123 (12. Juli 2014)

Ich hab gerade auch den Ständer vom LIDL gekauft und muss sagen, absolut TOP!!!
Das Teil ist ordentlich schwer und solide verarbeitet.

Klar man darf beim anziehen nicht so zimperlich sein, aber wer einen guten Montageständer für richtig kleines Geld sucht ist da genau richtig...


----------



## Deleted253406 (12. Juli 2014)

EmHaTe schrieb:


> im Wohnzimmer (meine Frau war auf der Arbeit, da ging das).



Hoffentlich war das Parkett Abends wieder sauber ;-)

Der Ständer sieht interessant aus.
Aber das Problem mit dem Verdrehen hatte ich am günstigen Kettler ebenfalls und hab mich jedes Mal drüber aufgeregt.


----------



## decay (12. Juli 2014)

Also ich hab das Ding jetzt ein Jahr, mein Bike hängt gut dran, normale Montagearbeiten, Schaltung einstellen, etc. geht ohne Probleme. Innenlager mit 40-50NM festknallen geht damit eher nicht, die Schraube oben muß man halt versuchen so fest wie möglich zuzukriegen oder durch was besseres zu ersetzen wenn man das möchte.
Aber da wackeln auch die Pedros und ParkTool Ständer, keine Ahnung ob das ein Mechaniker im Laden überhaupt am Ständer macht, geht imho eh besser wenn das Bike stabil irgendwo steht (und mal ehrlich, wie oft wechselt man Innenlager, tauscht Pedale oder ähnliches).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralle123 (12. Juli 2014)

> keine Ahnung ob das ein Mechaniker im Laden überhaupt am Ständer macht.


Ja habe ich schon gemacht, aber dann mit den Park Tool Industrial Ständern. (Die mit einer 75x75 Bodenplatte, die gefühlt ne halbe Tonne wiegen)

Trotz Papier und Gummilippe war ich aber trotzdem kurz davor den Drehmomentschlüssel abzusetzen, weil ich Angst hatte mir Schrammen oder Kratzer in den Lack zu ziehen.

Aber ich glaube wer sowas sucht, guckt nicht im Discouter...


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (15. Juli 2014)

Ständer ist Preis/Leistungsmäßig  Topp!

Das das Rad etwas vorne überhängt finde ich nicht schlimm, optimale Höhe für Vorbau/Lenker/Schaltung... Bremsbeläge wechsel ich eh, wenn das Rad auf dem Kopf steht.

Hatte auch was sorge wegen der Klemmung, passt bei mir aber nur an der Sattelstange. Bisl fummelig mit der Leitung der Reverb, klemmung geht dann nur von einer Seite, ohne die Leitung arg zu knicken. Ich leg zwischen die Klemmbacken noch ein altes Tuch... rutscht nicht und schont so lack und Farbe, falls sich so ein Gummiteil verabschiedet.

Mein 12 Jahre alter, nicht klappbare Montageständer wandert nun auf den Schrott.


----------



## sennator (18. Juli 2014)

EmHaTe schrieb:


> Klemmung an der Sattelstütze ist bei mir gut machbar.
> Es stimmt, man muss die "Schraube" schon kräftig anziehen, aber mit noch sauberen, trockenen Händen kein Problem.
> Hier ein "Beweisfoto" von einem verregneten Schraubernachmittag (Kettenwechsel) im Wohnzimmer (meine Frau war auf der Arbeit, da ging das).


Also ich stütz das Vorderrad bei Bedarf einfach ab: 




Getränkekiste o.ä. geht natürlich auch, je nachdem wie hoch das VR stehen soll. Find ich durchaus praktikabel.



sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Rohrzange.


Da hätt ich Bedenken dass früher oder später die Gewindestange aus dem Plastik-Schraubkopf kracht, oder die Nylon-Klemme durchreißt. Sieht man eigentlich gleich, dass das Material nicht dafür gemacht ist viel mehr als Handkraft auszuhalten.



Ecksofa schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei der Befestigung am Oberrohr (klemmt leider die Züge ein)


Ist halt unpraktisch zum Schaltung einstellen, und man verkrazt sich dadurch auch schnell mal den Lack, wenn man nicht aufpasst...


----------



## xrated (19. Juli 2014)

Mein "Montageständer"


----------



## spinner69 (19. Juli 2014)

sennator schrieb:


> Gerade bei Funktionskleidung gibts bei den Discountern oft Sachen die Markenartikeln kaum nachstehen aber zur Hälfte des Preises oder noch weniger.



Für echten Radsport sind die Discounter-Sachen durch die Bank ungeeignet, sorry. Bin da schon oft genug darauf reingefallen. Qualität hat einfach ihren Preis und das ist nicht nur bei Klamotten so. Dass es natürlich auch Schrott von Premiumherstellern geben kann will ich gar nicht bestreiten.


----------



## xrated (19. Juli 2014)

Das kommt drauf an was das genau ist, für Socken, Unterwäsche gibts schon ganz gute Sachen. Sommersachen sind größtenteils auch OK wenn sie nicht zu groß sind, nur Regen- und Winterkleidung taugt imho noch nichts bei Noname.
Aber ich möchte nicht wissen was die für Konditionen beim Einkauf verlangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bandito76 (27. Juli 2014)

Das mit dem Lidl-Montageständer ist mal wieder super gelaufen...
Ich wollte so ein Ding haben und wußte das es die ab und an bei Lidl gibt. Habe ich sogar bei den auf der Homepage gesehen, mit dem Zusatz "Artikel momentan nicht lieferbar". Eine Woche später habe ich mir einen für 50 Doppelmark woanders im I-Net bestellt und habe ihn aufgebaut. Ach, was war ich stolz - in dem Moment hielt mir meine bessere Hälfte den aktuellen Lidl-Prospekt unter die Nase. Der selbe Ständer für's halbe Geld 

Aktuell schaue ich schon mal nach Winterkleidung (ja, ich weiß... Wir haben Ende Juli)... Da scheinen sich alle ne goldene Nase dran zu verdienen. Angedacht habe ich eine Softshell-Jacke... Die Versender sehen da kein Problem da 200€ und mehr für aufzurufen.
Da werde ich mich wohl in einem anderem Segment umsehen, aktuell habe ich interessante Jacken bei Engelbert-Strauss gesehen - nur 75% billiger. Nämlich diese hier: http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/Bek...dryplexx_softlight-3131280-77425-75-1321.html

Nur hosentechnisch komme ich da nicht weiter... Wird es Eurer Erfahrung nach da bald was brauchbares bei Lidl & Co geben...?


----------



## erle (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
der Blick in die Glaskugel wird leichter wenn du bei:
www.discounter-archiv.de nach schaust.
(War glaube ich mal ein Tipp hier in diesem Thread)


----------



## Bandito76 (28. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für den Link!!! 
Demnach wäre es Ende August wieder soweit - lange Radhose mit Softshelleinsatz bei Lidl für ca. 13€. Mal abwarten ob die Prognose zutrifft


----------



## Bandito76 (10. August 2014)

Ab Montag gibt es bei Lidl Outdoor-Bekleidung - die Softshelljacke für 18 Doppelmark scheint sehr interessant zu sein:

http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-outdoor-herren-softshelljacke/p180508


----------



## 4mate (10. August 2014)

...wenn die Zielmarkierung für den finalen Schuss ins Herz nicht wäre, ja dann


----------



## doodlez (10. August 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> ...wenn die Zielmarkierung für den finalen Schuss ins Herz nicht wäre, ja dann


da hast recht :/


----------



## CubeFan1998 (10. August 2014)

Ist doch praktisch wenn man halbtot im Wald liegt und ein Wanderer kommt weiß er wie er den armen kerl erlöst.

Mal im erst die sieht schlimm aus.

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bandito76 (10. August 2014)

Naja, man kann Lidl auch nicht vorwerfen das sie den Ruf hätten ein besonders mode-kritsches Klientel glücklich zu machen...
Wenn die Funktion gegeben ist und die Jacke was taugt, dann kann da von mir aus auch Hello Kitty drauf gedruckt sein. Ich fahre damit durch den Wald, nicht über den Laufsteg.


----------



## noocelo (10. August 2014)

... gönn' uns ein bild!


----------



## CubeFan1998 (10. August 2014)

noocelo schrieb:


> ... gönn' uns ein bild!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 312298


damit machen sich selbst die Kaninchen im Wald über einen lustig .

Gesendet von meinem ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 997D mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honkori (10. August 2014)

Mir geht "Mode Bewußtsein" auch am Ars*** vorbei, aber da steht -> Winddicht + 3 lagig -> für mich *die* KO Kriterien.


----------



## Promontorium (10. August 2014)

Da steht aber auch "atmungsaktiv"!


----------



## EmHaTe (10. August 2014)

Leider fallen bisher alle Discounter-Softshell die ich kenne unter die Kategorie "mobile Sauna", auch wenn sie optisch und preislich meist recht attraktiv sind..

Einen neuen Rad-Pendelrucksack mit Regenschutz werde ich mir aber morgen holen..


----------



## honkori (10. August 2014)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Da steht aber auch "atmungsaktiv"!



Leider glaube ich ihnen aber nur die "Winddichte und die 3 Lagen", lasse mich von Käufern aber vielleicht eines Besseren belehren.
Kaufen würde ich jedoch nur (Stand jetzt) noch etwas Einlagiges wo wenigstens ein wenig Wind "durchpustet" und *dadurch* atmen kann.


ciiaooo


----------



## Roedler (19. August 2014)

Ab Montag den 25sten wieder Radbekleidung bei Aldi- Süd 
https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebote/angebote-ab-montag-25-august/


----------



## Bandito76 (20. August 2014)

Schade, ich wohne auf der anderen Seite des Aldi-Äquators


----------



## EmHaTe (20. August 2014)

Gräme Dich nicht, auch der andere große Discounter hat ab Montag Radzeug;

http://www.lidl.de/de/tagesziel-bestleistung-ab-25-08/c13310


----------



## 4mate (20. August 2014)

Bandito76 schrieb:


> Schade, ich wohne auf der anderen Seite des Aldi-Äquators


Bei Aldi Nord kommen die Angebote für Fahrradbekleidung 
dann  eben 1 oder 2 Wochen später, aber sie kommen!


----------



## xrated (20. August 2014)

https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...ailseite-kw35-mo/ps/p/crane-rad-regenjacke-3/

Keine Kapuze und atmungsaktiv auch nicht oder?
Wie groß fallen die aus? Haben Protektoren drunter Platz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (20. August 2014)

Regenjacken sind i.a. wenig bis gar nicht atmungsaktiv, das ist hier nicht als negativ zu bewerten. Fehlende Kapuze? Mei, dann wird man halt anner Birne a wengal naß, Helm ist ja sowieso drauf!


----------



## zwehni (20. August 2014)

Nochmal für alle Unentschlossenen zum Montageständer: Hier ist der Test aus meiner Sichtweise => Testbericht


----------



## xrated (20. August 2014)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Regenjacken sind i.a. wenig bis gar nicht atmungsaktiv, das ist hier nicht als negativ zu bewerten. Fehlende Kapuze? Mei, dann wird man halt anner Birne a wengal naß, Helm ist ja sowieso drauf!



Nicht alle, ich hab eine Jeantex bei der man nur wenig schwitzt. Aber ich suche eine billige fürs gröbere wo es nicht schlimm ist wenn man sie auffetzt.


----------



## Denyodp (25. August 2014)

Hallo!

Ich war heute Früh bei LIDL und ALDI und möchte ein kleines Feedback zu der Fahrradbekleidung geben. Beide Discounter bieten quasi die gleichen Kleidungsstücke zum gleichen Preis an. Genauer angeschaut habe ich mir die langen Radhosen, die Regenjacken und die Softshelljacken. Man kann durchgehend sagen das die Qualität bei Lidl schlechter ist. Damit meine ich die "Haptik". Die Sachen von Aldi fühlen sich wertiger an. Die Softshelljacke von Aldi hat beispielsweise Innen eine Art weichen Fleece. Die Regenjacke von Aldi wirkt auf mich ziemlich brauchbar und gut verarbeitet. Ich habe erst diese Saison wieder mit dem Radeln angefangen und habe mir in den letzten Wochen eine günstige Grundausstattung für den Herbst/Winter zugelegt. Die Thermohose von Aldi passt sehr gut, die Softshelljacke fühlt sich ebenfalls gut an. Jetzt mal schauen was das Zeug dann in der Praxis so taugt.


----------



## NewK (25. August 2014)

Hallo Denyodp,

oh ja, bitte mal einen Bericht, wie die Klamotten in der Praxis sich bewähren. Ob man sich damit zu Tode schwitzt oder so.
Danke.


----------



## Denyodp (25. August 2014)

Also gekauft habe ich mir die Thermohose & die Softshelljacke. Als Regenjacke hatte ich mir vor ein paar Wochen bei Decathlon für 8,95€ die Quechua Rain-Cut geholt. Die Thermohose scheint wirklich recht warm zu sein. Im Moment würde ich diese nicht anziehen. Ich bin aber eh jemand der recht ungern mit langer Hose fährt. An den Beinen friere ich nicht wirklich schnell. Lieber unten luftig und oben schön warm. Es ist meine erste Softshelljacke, deswegen werde ich keine großen Vergleiche anstellen können. Aber ein kleines Praxisfeedback wird es geben. Qualitativ finde ich die Sachen jedenfalls voll in Ordnung. Seit ca. 2 Jahren habe ich eine 3 Lagen Laminat Regenjacke von Aldi. Die trage ich sehr gerne bei vielen Outdooraktivitäten. Besonders bewährt hat diese sich an der Nordsee.

Ich habe mir zwei Hosen gekauft. Jetzt überlege ich gerade ob ich nicht eine Hose wieder zurück bringe und dafür nen Langarmtrikot mitnehme. Mal schauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (25. August 2014)

Denyodp schrieb:


> dafür nen Langarmtrikot mitnehme. Mal schauen...



Die taugen mMn nichts, da sie zu locker/ labbrig anliegen. Grade wenn es kalt ist, sollte unterm Trikot nicht der Wind durchpfeifen, dass man friert, als hätte man gar nichts an...


----------



## honkori (25. August 2014)

Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich mir die Lidl Jacke lieber gekauft, allerdings waren bei beiden Anbietern die Ärmel zu kurz.
Während bei Aldi auch die Größe M für "Bauchträger" geschneidert wurde, hätte man die Lidl Version tragen können...allerdings waren die Bündchen an den Armern gar nichts.
Schwitzen dürfte man in der Aldi Version definitiv mehr...


ciiaooo


----------



## zwehni (25. August 2014)

Bei mir gibts einfach die Luftpumpe  für 6€ kannste nix falsch machen


----------



## windchill (25. August 2014)

Sind die Softshelljacken am Rücken winddicht oder zieht es da wieder durch?


----------



## Aldar (25. August 2014)

wer hat denn so eine softshell und kann mir sagen wie warm die sind?  im moment ist es für die tool zu warm und für die windjacke ( nur mit t-shirt ) zu kühl.


----------



## Son_of_Thor (25. August 2014)

Ich habe mir bei der letzten Lidl Aktion 2x Unterhemd, 1x Trikot und 1x Shorts in Soft Shell geholt...

Die Unterhemden sind wirklich Klasse, passen gut, saugen sehr gut den Schweiß auf und trocknen schnell...für das Geld Top.

Die Shorts ist mein absoluter Liebling geworden, sehr bequem und aus meiner Sicht sehr haltbar. Ich fahre jetzt 6 Monate damit, keine Schäden erkennbar und letztens bin ich auf Asphalt abgesegelt und voll mit der Seite über die Straße gerutscht....Trikot kaputt, Ellebogen und Knie ebenso...Hose hat das ausgehalten obwohl die auch mal voll über den Asphalt ging und nur minimale Kampfspuren, TOP!

Das Trikot fällt leider deutlich ab, komisch geschnitten...mein Dare2be trage ich da 10x lieber, das Material ist extrem dünn und fühlt sich auch nicht so angenehm an. Über die Haltbarkeit kann ich nichts sagen bisher, da ich es eher selten trage.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## Denyodp (25. August 2014)

Das Trikot habe ich mir nicht gekauft. Wirkte komisch, zu groß. Da deckt sich mein Eindruck mit den Aussagen von Derivator22. Es ist also bei 1xThermohose und 1xSoftshelljacke von Aldi geblieben. Ich denke mal das ich mit Langarm Unterhemd, da drüber nen Shirt, dann die Softshell und für plötzlichen Regenerguss die Regenjacke erstmal ganz gut gerüstet bin. Bei mir sind auch erstmal max. Tagestouren geplant. Da kann ich immer irgendwo mal einkehren und mich aufwärmen. Handschuhe such ich jetzt noch. Die von Aldi fand ich irgendwie zu dick. Da kann ich auch meine Skihandschuhe nehmen.

@Aldar
Also ich hab die Softshell ja erst heute gekauft. Ich schätze die aber recht warm ein, da von innen noch ein leichter Fleece angebracht ist. Wir haben hier momentan morgens so um die 10°C. Ich denke für diese Temp wäre die Jacke + T-Shirt schon fast zu warm. Zumindestens wenn man halbwegs flott unterwegs ist.


----------



## EmHaTe (25. August 2014)

Ich habe mir, trotz bisher schlechter Erfahrungen, in der vorletzten Woche diese Softshelljacke vom Lidl gekauft.



 
Ich bin sehr angenehm überrascht !
Schön Wind- und Wasserabweisend, Angenehm zu tragen und der Sauna-Faktor ist erstaunlich gering..
Wenn man Glück hat, liegt evtl. noch ein Restposten in der Filiale, ansonsten kann man sie auch noch online erwerben.


----------



## toastet (25. August 2014)

Aldar schrieb:


> wer hat denn so eine softshell und kann mir sagen wie warm die sind?  im moment ist es für die tool zu warm und für die windjacke ( nur mit t-shirt ) zu kühl.



besitze von lidl/crivit die hier getestete, wie beschrieben ist die eher wie n pulli, trägt sich sehr angenehm, ist aber vorne und an den armen auch sehr warm und eher was für kältere herbsttage. wie weit das mit den aktuellen vergleichbar ist, weiß ich natürlich nicht: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02...ken-von-endura-royal-scott-und-crivit-sports/

hab mir die tage im ausverkauf ein markenprodukt von ion zum original 6-fachen preis gegönnt. bin gespannt wie die sich dann schlägt im vergleich


----------



## MucPaul (25. August 2014)

zwehni schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts einfach die Luftpumpe  für 6€ kannste nix falsch machen



Doch kann man. Die Pumpe vom letzten Jahr taugt absolut nix. Liegt nach 1x Benutzen seither in der Kiste und ich musste mir eine gescheite von SKS kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roooney86 (25. August 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Doch kann man. Die Pumpe vom letzten Jahr taugt absolut nix. Liegt nach 1x Benutzen seither in der Kiste und ich musste mir eine gescheite von SKS kaufen.



Geht mir genau so. Die Druckanzeige weicht schon bei 2bar um 1 bar ab...
Habe mir ebenfalls eine von SKS geholt. Selbst die 6 Euro, sollte man sich sparen. es sei denn man will damit nur Schwimmflügel und mal 'ne Luftmatratze aufpumpen.


----------



## Vernon (25. August 2014)

EmHaTe schrieb:


> Leider fallen bisher alle Discounter-Softshell die ich kenne unter die Kategorie "mobile Sauna", auch wenn sie optisch und preislich meist recht attraktiv sind..
> 
> Einen neuen Rad-Pendelrucksack mit Regenschutz werde ich mir aber morgen holen..
> Anhang anzeigen 312399



Den LIDL Rucksack habe ich mir auch gekauft, für den Preis (glaube um die 15€..) ist er absolut i.O. 
Die Aufteilung ist recht sinnvoll gestaltet und er lässt sich durch die relativ breiten Gurte angenehm tragen. Für die kleine Feierabendtour im heimischen Jagdgebiet vollkommen ausreichend. 
Einzig das Material fühlt sich etwas billig an und klemmt gelegentlich im Reißverschluss ein.


----------



## Derivator22 (25. August 2014)

Zu den Pumpen:

Fürs MTB absolut geeignet. Für das Rennrad absoluter Murks. Die Pumpe wird mit einem Nenndruck von 6Bar angegeben, den sie auch erreicht. Ab 7 Bar ist aber GameOver!

Zu den Hosen von Lidl:

Hier habe ich mir vorhin die FahrradJumper (Bib Short im RR Jargon) geholt. Träger sind absolut schlaff und erfüllen ihre Funktion zu 0,00%. Des Weiteren kann man da mit einem mega Pans reinpassen, die Beine sind aber viel zu kurz geschnitten (klassischer Hochwasserstyle) und zwingen einen dazu entweder das Sitzpolster in der Kniekehle hängen zu haben oder Kniestrümpfe anziehen zu müssen, wenn man das Polster nutzen möchte.
Für ambitionierte Fahrer sind die Hosen ggf. bei -40*C fahrbar, allerdings für die Winter in unseren Gefielden way too much! Die Verarbreitungsqualität ist mMn zu schlecht.
Das Sitzpolster ist knochenhart und passt sich nicht so gut an.
Die von mir gekaufte Größe war XL (56-58; mMn normalerweise XL=52/54!?)


----------



## MucPaul (25. August 2014)

Bei der Pumpe darf man nicht sparen, denn die ist lebensnotwendig!
Ich hatte die BikeMate vom Aldi, mit Druckanzeige umd Hi_lo Umschaltung für Volumen/Druck.

In der Stellung Volumen kann man eigentlich nur einen völlig leeren Reifen auf ca. 0.5bar pumpen, danach geht nix mehr. Also umschalten auf Druck. Dann ist man aber bei einem normalen MTB Reifen bis kurz vor Mitternacht am Pumpen, weil vermutlich bei jedem Pumpen der Inhalt einer Labor-Pipette reingepumpt wird.

Ich habe nun eine MTB Pumpe und eine Rennrad Pumpe und bin happy. 

Die Crivit Standpumpe für EUR 6,99 benötigt ab Werk unbedingt einen stabilen Griff. Damit man sie daran mit einem kräftigen Schwung in die Recycling-Tonne werfen kann!! 

Habe letztes Jahr 2 Stück ausprobiert und habe nun was Gescheites von Topeak.


----------



## Bandito76 (25. August 2014)

EmHaTe schrieb:


> Ich habe mir, trotz bisher schlechter Erfahrungen, in der vorletzten Woche diese Softshelljacke vom Lidl gekauft.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 316579
> Ich bin sehr angenehm überrascht !
> ...



Ich habe mir die selbe Jacke gekauft und war vom ersten Eindruck her auch angenehm überrascht.
Allerdings habe ich sie noch nicht getestet, noch ist es mir zu warm für eine solche Jacke. Aber wenn ich mal so rausgucke... Bis zum Herbst kann es nicht mehr lang hin sein.


----------



## MucPaul (25. August 2014)

xrated schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an was das genau ist, für Socken, Unterwäsche gibts schon ganz gute Sachen. Sommersachen sind größtenteils auch OK wenn sie nicht zu groß sind, nur Regen- und Winterkleidung taugt imho noch nichts bei Noname.
> Aber ich möchte nicht wissen was die für Konditionen beim Einkauf verlangen.



Also ich habe gemerkt, daß auch Aldi/Lidl verschiedene Qualitätsstufen haben.
Da gibt es z.B. die Thermohose für EUR 7,99 welche vorne und hinten nicht passt und wo die Nähte schon beim Probesitzen aufgehen. Oft kommt dann ein paar Wochen später nochmals ein Angebot im gleichen Bereich. Diesmal die Thermohose für EUR 15,99 oder so. Und die taugt dann echt was. Genauso war es mit Shirts, Unterwäsche etc.
Achtet mal drauf bei den Infobrochuren.


----------



## Jierdan (25. August 2014)

bei Aldi: Damengrößen fangen bei 38 an, Herrengrößen bei 48? Hallo, gehts noch? Das trage ich ja mit meinen 186cm, die Mehrheit wird wohl eher was kleineres brauchen?!?


----------



## xrated (25. August 2014)

Die Regenjacken sind etwas seltsam geschnitten, da lag eine mit 56 und mir mit 1,76 waren die Ärmel nicht zu lang. Nur am Bauch eben ewig zu weit aber an den Armen ging es einigermaßen. Ich hab dann 52 genommen weil ich noch eine Protektorenweste drunter tragen will, die ging dann noch knapp drunter.


----------



## MucPaul (25. August 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> bei Aldi: Damengrößen fangen bei 38 an, Herrengrößen bei 48? Hallo, gehts noch? Das trage ich ja mit meinen 186cm, die Mehrheit wird wohl eher was kleineres brauchen?!?



Also, ich bin 168cm und habe normalerweise 48/50 bei Aldi. 
Aufgrund unglücklicher Umstände kaufe ich derzeit eher 52/54, aber ich... ähm... arbeite dran. 

Damengrößen haben mit Herrengrößen absolut nichts gemeinsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (25. August 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Damengrößen haben mit Herrengrößen absolut nichts gemeinsam.



Außer dass sie für sportliche, durchschnittlich große Menschen viel zu groß ist. Meine Süße fällt da mehrfach durch.


----------



## nightwolf (25. August 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Damengrößen haben mit Herrengrößen absolut nichts gemeinsam.


Da haette ich eigentlich gedacht, dass sich das inzwischen herumgesprochen hat  

Eine Jacke in 48er Damengroesse taugt als Zweimann-Zelt, 48er Herren ist fuer Sizilianer _(solche, denen man als Kind gesagt hat, wenn Du gross bist, musst Du arbeiten  ) _

Ich war heute frueh beim LIDL - die blaue Version des Kurzarmtrikots sah im Internet fast so aus als haette sie einen durchgehenden RV - ist aber natuerlich leider nicht so


----------



## MucPaul (25. August 2014)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Da haette ich eigentlich gedacht, dass sich das inzwischen herumgesprochen hat
> 
> Eine Jacke in 48er Damengroesse taugt als Zweimann-Zelt, 48er Herren ist fuer Sizilianer _(solche, denen man als Kind gesagt hat, wenn Du gross bist, musst Du arbeiten  ) _
> 
> Ich war heute frueh beim LIDL - die blaue Version des Kurzarmtrikots sah im Internet fast so aus als haette sie einen durchgehenden RV - ist aber natuerlich leider nicht so



Ich war heute bei Aldi und habe nebenbei mal ein Paar der Handschuhe für lächerliche EUR 4,99 mitgenommen. Für den Herbst sind die eher nichts, sondern eher für ersten leichten Wintereinbruch. Man kann aber im Winter nie zu kalte Finger haben. 

Ach Du Schreck, mir fällt gerade ein, daß ich letzten Winter ja auch schon Aldi Handschuhe gekauft hatte. Sind noch nicht mal ausgepackt... verdammter Impulskauf. 
Schon wieder reingefallen... ich hasse Aldi!


----------



## 4mate (25. August 2014)

Jäger- & Sammlergene. Dafür kann man nix


----------



## nightwolf (25. August 2014)

Naja Handschuhe kannst Du ruhig ein paar mehr kaufen, die gehen dann schon verloren mit der Zeit  

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## DirkP. (25. August 2014)

Habe heute auch mal bei beiden Discountern (Aldi & Lidl) folgendes eingekauft:

Aldi:
Crane Herbst Radlerhose Lang in Gr.56
Crane Rad-Regenjacke in Gr.56 Grün
Crane Radler Unterhemd in Gr.56

Lidl:
Crivit Softshell Fahrradjacke in Gr.56

Crivit Fahradhelm in L/XL für ungefähren Kopfumfang ca.59-65cm
mit Tüv Süd /GS Zeichen und nach DIN EN 1078 geprüft
Gewicht laut Aufkleber im Helm ca.310 gramm
Mit abnehmbaren LED Rückleuchte (Dauerlicht,Blinklicht,Lauflicht,Aus) am Hinterhelm 
(Rückleuchte ist Nicht Nässegeschützt und hat keine STVO)

Mit dem Helm da kann ich es nicht sagen,der passt zwar wie angegossen,aber ist ungewohnt für mich,da es meine erste Halbschale ist.


Am besten gefallen hat mir bis jetzt davon rein vom Anprobieren her das Crane Radler-Unterhemd und die Crane Rad Regenjacke,bei der Crane Herbst Radlerhose lang sitzen die Polster schon etwas komisch,meine die sind zu tief angelegt,kann aber auch nur Einbildung sein,da es meine ersten langen Sachen,Jacken etc. sind.


PS:
Vorher bin ich mit kurzen Cannondale Trikot+Cannondale Short Hose so gefahren und beim Downhill immer mit Sinisalo Motocross Hemd & Hose ,darunter dann noch den Dainese Protectoren Overall und einen Uvex Fullface DH Helm in Hellblau mit Scott Motocrossbrille
(der Helm wurde mir leider entwendet,habe aber auch noch niemanden damit rumfahren sehen)

*Weiteres Bikewear *
(Helm,Hose,etc. kommt noch)
Das Trikot von Scott ist schon bestellt,beim Helm und Hose muss ich aber noch schauen,was ich da nehme.

Handschuhe habe ich mir von XLC gekauft,waren mit 27,99 € auch nicht gerade billig,aber kaufe mir noch ein Paar von Röckl

mfg,Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windchill (25. August 2014)

Hier mal meine Zusammenfassung des heutigen Drahteselklamottenkampftages.

Lidl: Da hab ich zur Mittagspause mal reingeschaut. Jedoch gab es von der Kleidung her keine interessanten Sachen mehr. Eine Softshelljacke lag geöffnet herum. Jedoch gab es nix mehr in meiner Größe. Die Jacken scheinen rundum winddicht zu sein. Für mich hat sich der Stoff der Jacke jedoch nicht wirklich angenehm angefühlt. Auf den ersten Blick würde ich sagen, dass die Jacke nicht ganz so warm ist, wie bspw. eine Gore Tool.
Im Laden lagen auch noch 3 Montageständer herum, von denen ich 1 gekauft habe. Jetzt liegt er erstmal im Büro herum und ich muss schauen, wie ich den nach Hause bekomme. Mit dem Fahrrad geht das schlecht.
Die Standpumpen an sich sind nicht schlecht, wenn man auf das Manometer verzichten kann (unter der Voraussetzung, dass die Pumpen in diesem Jahr identisch zu jenen vom letzten Jahr sind). Meine vom letzten Jahr ist jedenfalls für den Preis ganz ordentlich. Und wenn ich mal den Luftdruck im Reifen nicht nur nach Gefühl einstellen will, dann hab ich dafür ein anderes Gerät.

Aldi:
Trikot langarm für Herren: Hier hab ich Größe 48 genommen. Jedoch habe ich ehrlich gesagt keinen allzu großen Unterschied zwischen Größe 48 und 50 gemerkt. Das Material fühlt sich angenehm an. ABER: Bei den weiß-schwarzen Trikots hat die Qualitätskontrolle, sofern vorhanden, für meine Begriffe versagt. Ich hab im Laden eines geöffnet und anprobiert (natürlich mit Hemd drunter). Jedoch hatte es einen dunklen Fleck auf einem der Ärmel. Also wieder zusammengelegt, eingepackt und einfach ein anderes Trikot ungeöffnet gekauft. Zu Hause musste ich dann feststellen, dass dieses Exemplar noch mehr Flecken auf den weißen Teilen des Trikots hat (an den Seitenbahnen und am Ärmel). Es sieht so aus, als ob während der Produktion ein paar Farbklekse auf den Stoff kamen und rausgewaschen bzw. rausgespült wurden.

Radlerunterhemd: Der Stoff ist recht angenehm und das Hemd liegt an. Jedoch braucht man aus meiner Sicht Spargelarme und eine ganz schmale Schulter. Ich hab Größe 48/50 gewählt. Um das Hemd über die Arme zu ziehen braucht es einen ganz schönen Aufwand. Das Stück Stoff für die Armbeuge habe ich nicht so weit hochziehen können, dass es am richtigen Fleck sitzt. Aber die Armel selbst sind recht lang. An der Schulter spannt es auch mächtig gewaltig (am Bauch ein wenig, aber das ist hoffentlich bald wieder weg) Bis das alles gesessen hat, hat es etwas gedauert.

Handschuhe: Ich habe sie nur anprobiert. Im Vergleich zum letzten und vorletzten Jahr scheint es keinen Unterschied in der Passform zu geben. Ich werde diesen Winter auch wieder mit dem Paar vom vorletzten Jahr fahren. Wer günstige (und aus meiner Sicht gute) Handschuhe für den Winter (unter 5°C) sucht, sollte hier zuschlagen. Jede Hand ist anders. Aber mit den Handschuhen vom Aldi fahre ich wesentlich lieber als mit den Handschuhen von Gore für mehr als den 10-fachen Preis.

Softshelljacke: Hier gab es die Jacken leider nur noch ab Größe 50. Trotzdem hat die Jacke eine für mich ganz passable Passform. Außerdem ist sie im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren rundum winddicht. Endlich ein Jahrgang ohne diese blödsinnigen dünnen/luftigen Stoffteile am Rücken. Die Jacke werde ich an kalten Tagen unter einer alten Gore Fusion Regenjacke tragen. Da passt sie prima drunter. Die Verarbeitungsqualität der Nähte im Inneren ist im Vergleich zu meiner Gore Tool sicherlich etwas schlechter. Jedoch außen ist sie top. Und wärmer ist die Tool wahrscheinlich auch nicht. Eventuell kaufe ich mir noch eine zweite Jacke. Wer weiß, wann es das nächste Mal wieder so gute und rundum winddichte Exemplare gibt. Das letzte Mal war das 2008. Und die Jacke hab ich bis letztes Jahr noch getragen.

Licht: Das Beleuchtungsset ist dem vom letzten Jahr nicht unähnlich. Die äußere Form des Scheinwerfers ist identisch zu dem Angebot vom letzten Jahr. Die Helligkeit wurde von 30 auf 40 lux angehoben. Die "Kuppel" auf der Led ist dieses Jahr kleiner (und somit ist sicherlich auch eine andere Led verbaut), was sich auch auf das Leuchtbild auswirken sollte. Das Leuchtbild der Version vom letzten Jahr kann mit Scheinwerfern vom Schlag einer Philips Saferide nicht mithalten. Aber bei geringen Geschwindigkeiten und als Alibi ist der Scheinwerfer allemal ausreichend.

Abschließend kann ich aus meiner Sicht sagen, dass Aldi dieses Jahr für den Preis einige gute Sachen am Start hat. An den Hosen hatte ich kein Interesse. Die Regenjacke fand ich persönlich einen ziemlichen Murks. Aber da hat jeder seine eigene Meinung.  Positiv hervorheben möchte ich, dass sowohl Aldi als auch Lidl dieses Jahr auf den Blödsinn (meine persönliche Meinung) mit den luftigen Rückenteilen verzichtet haben.


----------



## Sledge (25. August 2014)

Hallo,

hab' mir bei Aldi die Softshelljacke in 48 gekauft. Passform(vor allem die Ärmel) und Komfort sind für mich gut. Insbesondere das Innenfutter hat ein angenehmes Tragegefühl. 
Ich habe hier noch eine alte Softshelljacke von Lidl (gekauft ca. 2006) welche deutlich schlechter ist. Weder Passform/Innenfutter, noch die Ausstattung sind vergleichbar. Die anderen Sachen bei Aldi trafen nicht meinen Geschmack. 
Wünschenswert wären Arm-/Beinlinge. 
Die Jacke empfehle ich, wenn sie halt passt.

Gruß, Michael


----------



## Derivator22 (25. August 2014)

windchill schrieb:


> Radlerunterhemd: Der Stoff ist recht angenehm und das Hemd liegt an. Jedoch braucht man aus meiner Sicht Spargelarme und eine ganz schmale Schulter. Ich hab Größe 48/50 gewählt. Um das Hemd über die Arme zu ziehen braucht es einen ganz schönen Aufwand. Das Stück Stoff für die Armbeuge habe ich nicht so weit hochziehen können, dass es am richtigen Fleck sitzt. Aber die Armel selbst sind recht lang. An der Schulter spannt es auch mächtig gewaltig (am Bauch ein wenig, aber das ist hoffentlich bald wieder weg) Bis das alles gesessen hat, hat es etwas gedauert.



Das kann ich so bestätigen. Ich besitze Bodywear von UnderArmour, Nike und Falke und trotz Kampfsport und Krafttraining passe ich dort gut rein. Das Radlershirt hat an Schultern und Latissimus so massiv gespannt, dass ich dachte, iwo gibt gleich eine Naht den Geist auf. Wer ein wenig trainiert hat echt Probleme in die Sachen reinzukommen. Bizeps und Unterarme erfahren auch unangenehme Kompression 

Geht morgen inkl. der Bib-Short und der Handschuhe zurück. Die Handschuhe haben eher etwas Alpines/ skimässiges. Passen aber zu der mMn übertrieben gefütterten (Thermo-) Hose.
Trikots sind wie gesagt mMn zu labbrig und liegen nicht eng genug an.
Schade eigentlich... 

Früher, habe ich das Gefühl, waren Passform und Qualität stimmiger :/


----------



## xrated (25. August 2014)

windchill schrieb:


> . Die Regenjacke fand ich persönlich einen ziemlichen Murks.



Warum?

Was ich auch immer dämlich finde, wie das Zeug verpackt ist und man im Laden erst alles aufreissen muss zum probieren aber man bekommt es nie wieder halbwegs sauber eingepackt.

Flecken sind mir auch auf den Jacken aufgefallen.


----------



## honkori (25. August 2014)

Hmm...ich bin mir sicher das meine Armlänge immer im normalen Bereich lag und es ist mir daher unverständlich, wie jemand die Jacken zum Biken benutzen kann ohne sich noch mindestens zehn Zentimeter anzustricken...vom Bauch Dilemma ganz abgesehen und wer über die Aldi Jacke noch eine andere Jacke drüber ziehen kann, hat entweder in der letzten Saison verdammt abgenommen oder sie eine Nummer zu groß gekauft.
Macht doch mal ein Bildchen für uns...
Ganz davon ab, Aldi + Gore Jacke -> entweder bei Minus 25°C, mindestens...aber selbst dann -> sicher nicht um sich damit zu bewegen.
Ich kauf ja auch ab und an bei Lidl/Aldi, hab ich kein Problem mit...aber dieses Mal sind die Jacken nichts. Dachte ich komme um ein paar teure Anschaffungen herum, scheint nicht so.


----------



## MucPaul (26. August 2014)

Also die Crivit Standpumpe vom Lidl hatte ich letzten Herbst. Das Problem war der Ventilkopf. Nach 5x Aufpumpen gab der den Geist auf, weil das Klemmteil nicht mehr hielt. Es hält nur durch Reibung und schnalzt ansonsten gleich zurück.
Die zweite Pumpe gab am Rennrad direkt an der Bodendichtung auf. Schrott ab Werk.

Es gab vor ein paar Monaten bei Aldi eine Ultralight Regenjacke, die man zu der Größe einer Apfelsine zusammenrollen konnte. Die ist prima und nimmt keinen Platz weg. Die jetzige ist halt mit Innenfutter und ohne Rucksack geht da halt nichts.

Die Radlerjacke vom letzten Herbst mit dem Softfliess am Rücken finde ich super, zum Rennradln. Denn am Rücken schwitzt man ja am meisten und dort verdunstet es perfekt. Ist aber eher für Rennradler oder Trekking gedacht, wo man ja nicht öfters stehen bleibt und tragen/schieben muss. Da würde der Rücken sonst schnell kalt werden. Mit einer komplett dichten Softshell stirbt man am Rennrad/Trekkingrad den Sauna-Tod. Alles schon ausprobiert. 

Die aktuelle Thermohose ist die gleiche wie letztes Jahr. Ich benutze sie immer ab 5°C abwärts bis ca. -8°C, da ist sie optimal. Herbsthose würde ich eher nicht dazu sagen (vielleicht für frierende Senioren, aber nicht Sportler).


----------



## windchill (26. August 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Das kann ich so bestätigen. Ich besitze Bodywear von UnderArmour, Nike und Falke und trotz Kampfsport und Krafttraining passe ich dort gut rein. Das Radlershirt hat an Schultern und Latissimus so massiv gespannt, dass ich dachte, iwo gibt gleich eine Naht den Geist auf. Wer ein wenig trainiert hat echt Probleme in die Sachen reinzukommen. Bizeps und Unterarme erfahren auch unangenehme Kompression
> 
> Geht morgen inkl. der Bib-Short und der Handschuhe zurück. Die Handschuhe haben eher etwas Alpines/ skimässiges. Passen aber zu der mMn übertrieben gefütterten (Thermo-) Hose.
> Trikots sind wie gesagt mMn zu labbrig und liegen nicht eng genug an.
> ...



Also Krafttraining und Kampfsport mache ich nicht. Ich trage höchstens das Fahrrad immer in den 6. Stock. Und ganz so kräftig  bin ich jetzt auch nicht gebaut.



xrated schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> Was ich auch immer dämlich finde, wie das Zeug verpackt ist und man im Laden erst alles aufreissen muss zum probieren aber man bekommt es nie wieder halbwegs sauber eingepackt.
> 
> Flecken sind mir auch auf den Jacken aufgefallen.



Das Material hat für mich den Eindruck gemacht, als würde es nach häufigerer Nutzung nicht mehr Wasserdicht sein. Angenehm fand ich es auch nicht. Auf der Verpackung stand etwas von 3000mm Wassersäule. Das scheint mir nicht gerade viel für eine Regenjacke, v.a. wenn auch noch einen Rucksack trägt (nasse Schultern?). Die Atmungsaktivität wurde, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, mit 3L/(24h*m^2) angegeben. Das klingt für mich nach einer Sauna, die obendrein auch noch nicht wirklich viel Wasser abhält. Meine Gore Fusion (BJ 2010?) mit ergoogelten angeblichen 28.000mm Wassersäule muss ich auch nachimprägnieren.

Bei der Verpackung im Laden stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu.



honkori schrieb:


> Hmm...ich bin mir sicher das meine Armlänge immer im normalen Bereich lag und es ist mir daher unverständlich, wie jemand die Jacken zum Biken benutzen kann ohne sich noch mindestens zehn Zentimeter anzustricken...vom Bauch Dilemma ganz abgesehen und wer über die Aldi Jacke noch eine andere Jacke drüber ziehen kann, hat entweder in der letzten Saison verdammt abgenommen oder sie eine Nummer zu groß gekauft.
> Macht doch mal ein Bildchen für uns...
> Ganz davon ab, Aldi + Gore Jacke -> entweder bei Minus 25°C, mindestens...aber selbst dann -> sicher nicht um sich damit zu bewegen.
> Ich kauf ja auch ab und an bei Lidl/Aldi, hab ich kein Problem mit...aber dieses Mal sind die Jacken nichts. Dachte ich komme um ein paar teure Anschaffungen herum, scheint nicht so.



Die Ärmel bei der Gore Tool (Größe M) sind auch nicht wirklich länger. Allerdings stört es mich auch nicht, wenn ein wenig frische Luft an die Handgelenke kommt. Bei Regen sieht das jedoch wieder ganz anders aus. Das Problem mit dem Bauch hat die Tool auch, wenn man auf dem Fahrrad sitzt. Da hab ich nur eine Jacke, bei der das Problem nicht auftaucht (ähnlich Gore Path, nur älter, hauchdünn und winddicht).

Die Gore Fusion (Größe M) ist gar nicht mal so luftig geschnitten. Aber die Jacke von Aldi und ein Trikot passen trotzdem noch drunter. Für längere Touren (zu warm) oder ohne Bewegung (zu kalt) ist das nix. Aber für die kurze Fahrt (7,5km) ins Büro bei Minusgraden ist die Kombination ideal. Jeder hat einen anderen Körperbau. Bei Dir mag es nicht passen. Bei mir passt es. Von daher: 

Wünsche einen allseits produktiven Arbeitstag.


----------



## toastet (26. August 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Die Radlerjacke vom letzten Herbst mit dem Softfliess am Rücken finde ich super, zum Rennradln. Denn am Rücken schwitzt man ja am meisten und dort verdunstet es perfekt. Ist aber eher für Rennradler oder Trekking gedacht, wo man ja nicht öfters stehen bleibt und tragen/schieben muss. Da würde der Rücken sonst schnell kalt werden. Mit einer komplett dichten Softshell stirbt man am Rennrad/Trekkingrad den Sauna-Tod. Alles schon ausprobiert.



seh ich ähnlich, wobei ich dann eh immer den rucksack auf dem mtb dabei habe wegen der trinkblase, da schwitzt man ja eh und dafür ist es dann optimal wenn es so dünn ist. vorne und an den armen wo der wind kommt ist sie dicht und hinten zum rucksack luftig.


----------



## windchill (26. August 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Die Radlerjacke vom letzten Herbst mit dem Softfliess am Rücken finde ich super, zum Rennradln. Denn am Rücken schwitzt man ja am meisten und dort verdunstet es perfekt. Ist aber eher für Rennradler oder Trekking gedacht, wo man ja nicht öfters stehen bleibt und tragen/schieben muss. Da würde der Rücken sonst schnell kalt werden. Mit einer komplett dichten Softshell stirbt man am Rennrad/Trekkingrad den Sauna-Tod. Alles schon ausprobiert.




Danke. Also ergibt das doch einen Sinn. Wieder was gelernt. Ich geh halt grundsätzlich nie ohne Rucksack auf Tour. Daher ist der Rücken immer nass, egal ob luftig oder nicht.


----------



## TreCool412 (26. August 2014)

Nachdem ich gestern mal eine kleine (1,5h) Runde mit den Klamotten (Aldi-Trikot, Hose, Regenjacke Handschuhen) gedreht habe folgendes Fazit:

Die Hose sitzt an sich echt gut, rutscht allerdings leider mit dem Polster beim fahren etwas nach vorne, das Problem habe ich aber komischerweise in jeder Radlerhose. Bei einer Außentemperatur von 10-15°C war die Hose auch warm bzw. nicht zu warm.

Anders bei der Kombination Jacke/Trikot, wie prophezeit auf längeren Anstiegen trotz vollständig offener Lüftung unter den Armen eine kleine Sauna, aber noch gerade im Rahmen des Erträglichen.

Die Handschuhe sind von der Passform super (ich scheine wohl absolute Standard-Hände zu haben ), für das Wetter gestern noch ein wenig dick, aber besser als halbe Handschuhe und vom Fahrtwind blaue Finger 

Alles in allem würde ich sagen, dass man bekommt was man bezahlt oder sogar ein bisschen mehr, ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden.

Das Unterhemd habe ich mir auch besorgt, es aber gestern weggelassen, war ja schon so warm genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (26. August 2014)

windchill schrieb:


> Danke. Also ergibt das doch einen Sinn. Wieder was gelernt. Ich geh halt grundsätzlich nie ohne Rucksack auf Tour. Daher ist der Rücken immer nass, egal ob luftig oder nicht.



Ich bin ein einziges mal mit Rucksack (für Regenjacke, Fressalien) auf dem Rennrad unterwegs gewesen. Nie wieder! 
Ich denke, ich war nicht nur im eigenen Peloton, sondern von München bis Sylvenstein das Gespött und Tagesgespräch aller Rennradfahrer und Foren.


----------



## MucPaul (26. August 2014)

TreCool412 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gestern mal eine kleine (1,5h) Runde mit den Klamotten (Aldi-Trikot, Hose, Regenjacke Handschuhen) gedreht habe folgendes Fazit:
> 
> Die Hose sitzt an sich echt gut, rutscht allerdings leider mit dem Polster beim fahren etwas nach vorne, das Problem habe ich aber komischerweise in jeder Radlerhose. Bei einer Außentemperatur von 10-15°C war die Hose auch warm bzw. nicht zu warm.
> 
> ...



Wenn das mit der Jacke nicht passt, weil zu warm, dann schau auch mal bei Decathlon.
Deren Sachen kosten nur unwesentlich mehr als bei Aldi (ca. EUR 30-40), sind aber fast schon oder sind schon Profi-Qualität.
Meine Softshell von Btwin (Decathlon) für ca. EUR 40,- funktioniert von -5°C bis +15°C ausgezeichnet aufgrund des Materials und der endlos vielen Lüftungsmöglichkeiten.

 Wie ich gerade sehe, hat Decathlon gerade Sommerschlussverkauf mit teilweise 60-70% Discount. Da kann man sich eine EUR 80,- Radjacke für EUR 29,99 schnappen. Die Qualität ist da eine ganz andere Dimension als die Sachen von Aldi.
Mein EUR 80,- BTwin Softshell von Decathlon steht einer EUR 180,- North Face in nichts nach. Habe beide Jacken zu Hause.


----------



## MucPaul (26. August 2014)

TreCool412 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gestern mal eine kleine (1,5h) Runde mit den Klamotten (Aldi-Trikot, Hose, Regenjacke Handschuhen) gedreht habe folgendes Fazit:
> 
> Die Hose sitzt an sich echt gut, rutscht allerdings leider mit dem Polster beim fahren etwas nach vorne, das Problem habe ich aber komischerweise in jeder Radlerhose. Bei einer Außentemperatur von 10-15°C war die Hose auch warm bzw. nicht zu warm.
> 
> ...



Uups... ich fahre noch mit Sommerkleidung und Halbhandschuhen. Mache ich da was falsch!?! 
Kalender sagt doch August!


----------



## xrated (26. August 2014)

windchill schrieb:


> Das Material hat für mich den Eindruck gemacht, als würde es nach häufigerer Nutzung nicht mehr Wasserdicht sein. Angenehm fand ich es auch nicht. Auf der Verpackung stand etwas von 3000mm Wassersäule. Das scheint mir nicht gerade viel für eine Regenjacke, v.a. wenn auch noch einen Rucksack trägt (nasse Schultern?). Die Atmungsaktivität wurde, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, mit 3L/(24h*m^2) angegeben. Das klingt für mich nach einer Sauna, die obendrein auch noch nicht wirklich viel Wasser abhält. Meine Gore Fusion (BJ 2010?) mit ergoogelten angeblichen 28.000mm Wassersäule muss ich auch nachimprägnieren.



Ich denke für 15€ kann man nicht mehr erwarten.


----------



## TreCool412 (26. August 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Uups... ich fahre noch mit Sommerkleidung und Halbhandschuhen. Mache ich da was falsch!?!
> Kalender sagt doch August!


Das frage ich mich, wenn ich aus dem Fenster gucke auch immer wieder  Aber das Wetter hier hält sich leider nicht wirklich an den Kalender. Am Samstag war ich in Sommerkleidung mit leichter Jacke unterwegs und je nach Belastung wars zwischen kühl und arschkalt auf dem Rad -.- (Abgesehen mal vom Sandmühlen Climb  )


----------



## Maas89 (26. August 2014)

Also ich habe mir gestern auch das Trikot, zwei Unterhemden und die Socken geholt bei Aldi. Nachmittags habe ich dann ein Unterhemd und das Trikot angezogen für die Feierabendrunde. War völlig ausreichen. An den Anstiegen hat sich aber die Hitze spürbar angestaunt. Es war nicht unangenehm aber man hatte ein wenig das Gefühl, dass der Körper keine Luft bekommt 

Vielleicht ist es jetzt nach dem Waschen anderst. Für das Geld ist es schon in Ordnung was man bekommt.


----------



## P4LL3R (26. August 2014)

Ich habe gestern die lange Radhose von Lidl gekauft und heute gleich getestet. Es hatte ca. 10 Grad und nach ca. 10km fing es an zu regnen, daher wurde die Runde etwas kürzer (~18km). Die Hose war für die Temperaturen etwas zu warm, es war aber auszuhalten, ich bin mir der Hose also zufrieden, auch die Verarbeitung passt. Vor allem für 13€ kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen. Vielleicht hole ich mir noch eine zweite, aber so oft fahre ich bei kälteren Temperaturen nicht, dass ich unmengen davon bräuchte.


----------



## MucPaul (26. August 2014)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir gestern auch das Trikot, zwei Unterhemden und die Socken geholt bei Aldi. Nachmittags habe ich dann ein Unterhemd und das Trikot angezogen für die Feierabendrunde. War völlig ausreichen. An den Anstiegen hat sich aber die Hitze spürbar angestaunt. Es war nicht unangenehm aber man hatte ein wenig das Gefühl, dass der Körper keine Luft bekommt
> 
> Vielleicht ist es jetzt nach dem Waschen anderst. Für das Geld ist es schon in Ordnung was man bekommt.



Kommt halt drauf an, wie das Trikot geschnitten ist. Manche sind sehr warm, manche eher für Leistungssport. Da ist dann unter den Achseln ein lockeres Mesh eingenäht zum Lüften. 
Ditto bei den Fleecejacken. Die guten Fleecejacken haben unter den Achseln Belüftungsreissverschlüsse. Die sind überlebensnotwendig. Ansonsten kriegt man den SaunaStau. Habe alles selbst erfahren müssen.


----------



## 4mate (26. August 2014)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es jetzt nach dem Waschen anderst. Für das Geld ist es schon in Ordnung was man bekommt.



Von meiner Mama habe ich von klein auf gelernt dass man
NIEMALS, UNTER KEINEN UMSTÄNDEN!
neu gekaufte Sachen ungewaschen anzieht! Bis zum heutigen Tage so gemacht.

Eine Ex hatte mal ein neues Höschen nicht gewaschen getragen und einen Ausschlag
bekommen, der sich gewaschen hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (26. August 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Von meiner Mama habe ich von klein auf gelernt dass man
> NIEMALS, UNTER KEINEN UMSTÄNDEN!
> neu gekaufte Sachen ungewaschen anzieht! Bis zum heutigen Tage so gemacht.
> 
> ...



Kann ich nachvollziehen. Hatte mal vor zig Jahren ein Crivit Bikeshirt direkt auf Tour angezogen. Ich sah eine Woche aus wie mit Masern. Voll die Hautreaktionen auf die Chemie.
Und eine nagelneue Fleece jacke/hose einmal in die warme Handwäsche spült soviel ChemieFarbe raus, daß man die Wohnung damit streichen könnte. Schon krass, was da alles im Stoff drin ist. Vieles auch chromatische Giftfarben, vor allem in Schuhen.


----------



## Maas89 (26. August 2014)

Ja normal wasche ich das Zeug auch bevor ich es anziehen, gerade so Funktionskleidung aber ich hab mir gedacht "wird eh gleich dreckig"  Wenn ich das so lese muss ich mich ja glücklich schätzen das ich nichts bekommen habe


----------



## DirkP. (30. August 2014)

Habe gestern mal eine Tour von 9.00 Uhr bis 15.00 Uhr gemacht

Hier ein kleiner Testbericht zur Aldi-Bikekleidung und zum Lidl Fahrradhelm.

Aldi-Das Funktion-Unterhemd:
Erfüllt seinen Zweck vollkommen,habe nicht geschwitzt und nicht gefroren,Hemd war auch nach der Fahrt schön trocken,also nicht nass/feucht wie ein normales Baumwollunterhemd was ich sonst immer getragen habe.
Hatte als Oberbekleidung noch ein dünnes Crossshirt von Sinisalo noch drüber.

Aldi-Radlerhose lang: 
Auch hier muss ich sagen,das die mir so ganz gut gefällt,bis auf das ab und an mal nach vorne rutschen der Polster,war auch nicht zu warm aber auch nicht kalt,also ganz ok.Leichter Nieselregen ist von der Hose abgeperlt.

Lidl- Crivit Helm:
Nach 6 Stunden fahrt kann ich sagen das der auch ganz gut sitzt auch die Polsterung am kinn
verschluss ist																																				  
ok
Sitzt ganz gut,keine Druckstellen,nicht desweiteren,also für 10,-€ kann man da auch nichts mit verkehrt machen.
Helm hat mich auch nicht im geringsten gestört.

Nun zum Abschluss:
Also finde die sachen ganz ok,für den Preis den man dafür bezahlt.

Die Aldi Regenjacke und die Crivit Softshelljacke von Lidl habe ich noch nicht,testergebniss folgt dann noch.

mfg,Dirk


----------



## bummelexpress (31. August 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Die Radlerjacke vom letzten Herbst mit dem Softfliess am Rücken finde ich super, zum Rennradln. Denn am Rücken schwitzt man ja am meisten und dort verdunstet es perfekt. Ist aber eher für Rennradler oder Trekking gedacht, wo man ja nicht öfters stehen bleibt und tragen/schieben muss. Da würde der Rücken sonst schnell kalt werden. Mit einer komplett dichten Softshell stirbt man am Rennrad/Trekkingrad den Sauna-Tod. Alles schon ausprobiert.


Tja so unterschiedlich sind die Menschen. 
Ich fand die Radlerjacken mit dem Softvlies am Rücken echt mist. Da zieht's durch und ich bekomm einen kalten Rücken. Die diesjährige dagegen fand ich gut, weil endlich komplett Softshell.
Muß aber dazu sagen, dass ich Jacke erst ab 5°C abwärts anziehe. Darüber reicht mir Langarmtrikot mit Windweste.


----------



## americo (31. August 2014)

@DirkP. ,

meinen allergrößten Respekt! 6 Stunden Tour und nicht schwitzen..

Das schaffe ich auch mit meinem Odlo, Adidas und Lidl Unterhemden nicht. (Das Aldi Unterhemd hab ich diesmal wieder zurückgebracht und warte auf die Lidl Herbst/Winter Sport Unterwäsche).

Bei mir sind die Unterhemden grundsätzlich außen feucht und das Trikot auch.

Das verstehe ich auch unter "Funktionskleidung". 
Dass Sie den Schweiß nach aussen leitet wo Er dann verdunsten kann.


----------



## MucPaul (31. August 2014)

bummelexpress schrieb:


> Tja so unterschiedlich sind die Menschen.
> Ich fand die Radlerjacken mit dem Softvlies am Rücken echt mist. Da zieht's durch und ich bekomm einen kalten Rücken. Die diesjährige dagegen fand ich gut, weil endlich komplett Softshell.
> Muß aber dazu sagen, dass ich Jacke erst ab 5°C abwärts anziehe. Darüber reicht mir Langarmtrikot mit Windweste.



Siehste mal...Langarmtrikot mit Weste fahre ich auch oft. Am Rennrad im Frühling, Spätherbst aber nur mit mit Softvlies am Rücken. Habe sogar noch ein zweites von Gore.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (31. August 2014)

DirkP. schrieb:


> Habe gestern mal eine Tour von 9.00 Uhr bis 15.00 Uhr gemacht
> 
> Lidl- Crivit Helm:
> Nach 6 Stunden fahrt kann ich sagen das der auch ganz gut sitzt auch die Polsterung am kinn
> ...



Unabhängig vom sitz und Belüftungseigenschaften zeigt sich die Qualität eines Helmes erst dann, wenn man mit der Birne auf dem Boden aufschlägt. Ist mir also völlig unverständlich wie man seine Sicherheit und Gesundheit in die Hände eines solch billigen Plastikteils legen kann. 

Grüße.


----------



## decay (31. August 2014)

Naja, den Beweis, dass mehr Geld auch automatisch mehr Sicherheit ergibt bist du jetzt aber schuldig, wie wohlmauch die Gegenseite... Was wenn der Helm einfach nur günstig ist weil weder Vertrieb noch Marketing bezahlt werden müssen, kein Händlernetz aufgebaut werden muss und eventuell innenmaterial etwas weniger komfortabel ist. Was trägst du denn statt Plastik?


----------



## Derivator22 (31. August 2014)

[Ironie: on] Milch, Käse und Wurst sind bei Lidl auch schlechter als im Feinkostladen, da preisgünstiger. Günstiger Preis = schlechte Qualität! [Ironie: off]

Spaß beiseite: schau mal nach, nach welchen Standards der Helm geprüft und zertifiziert wurde und vergleiche das mit "Markenhelmen". Würde auch mich interessieren.


----------



## slrzo (31. August 2014)

Soweit ich mich erinner müssen alle Helme, die in Deutschland vertrieben werden die gleichen Normen erfüllen.

Wikipedia: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrradhelm#Normen_und_Pr.C3.BCfverfahren
Interessanter wäre es zu erfahren, ob ein teurer Markenhelm neben der Norm um 50% besser wirkt oder ähnliches.


----------



## chiefrock (31. August 2014)

Klar bleibe ich den Beweis schuldig. Ein ungutes Gefühl hätte ich trotzdem. Auch Aldi Lidl und Co. ändern nichts daran, dass Qualität seinen Preis hat. Alles andere ist einfach nur die Frage welchen Kompromiss ich bereit bin, wo einzugehen. Sei es nun optisch, sitz, Verarbeitung oder Funktion. Das meißte was auch hier nur berichtet wird, sind rein subjektive Meinungen, basierend auf Erfahrungen die der ein oder andere, unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen gemacht hat.

Bei Kleidung kann ich das ja dann noch verstehen aber bei der eigenen Sicherheit? Immerhin reden wir doch hier über Mountainbiken.
Und ja, ich denke ich kann die Qualität problemlos vom Preis ableiten. Oder fahrt Ihr auch auf Cyclo und Co. durch den Wald?

Grüße.


----------



## 4mate (31. August 2014)

Die Fahrradhelme von Lidl sind doch stets baugleich mit Markenhelmen.
In diesem Fall immer mit Helmen von Casco. Sind die etwa schlecht?!

http://www.radsport-kruse.de/meinsh...-lady&osCsid=bf7ef64ed7e60acba1db8640f644859f


----------



## MucPaul (31. August 2014)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Unabhängig vom sitz und Belüftungseigenschaften zeigt sich die Qualität eines Helmes erst dann, wenn man mit der Birne auf dem Boden aufschlägt. Ist mir also völlig unverständlich wie man seine Sicherheit und Gesundheit in die Hände eines solch billigen Plastikteils legen kann.
> 
> Grüße.



Sorry, aber Du hast irgendwie keine Ahnung.
Helme müssen in Deutschland einer Prüfvorschrift und Sicherheitstests entsprechen. Nicht umsonst werden viele Sachen aus China beim Zoll deswegen abgefangen.
Und die Crivit Helme werden bekanntlich von der Firma Krauter in Stuttgart gefertigt. 
Krauter ist vielen wohl kein Begriff, aber sein Markenname Cratoni (klingt schon viel besser  und die Geissen's sind dadurch wohl auch deshalb auf Geissini gekommen  ) ist vielen ein Begriff und seine CroMo Rennräder von früher sind auch heute noch sehr begehrt. Leider macht Cratoni heute nur noch Helme etc.


----------



## chiefrock (31. August 2014)

Ja sorry hab halt nicht so viel Ahnung wie so mancher hier. Ist ja auch Latte. 

Viele Grüße.


----------



## 4mate (31. August 2014)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Ja sorry hab halt nicht so viel Ahnung wie so mancher hier. Ist ja auch Latte.
> 
> Viele Grüße.


Eben nicht  Keine Ahnung haben aber voll das Brett verteilen =


----------



## bummelexpress (31. August 2014)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Und ja, ich denke ich kann die Qualität problemlos vom Preis ableiten.


auf solche Kundschaft setzen die Hersteller/Verkäufer überteuerter Artikel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirkP. (31. August 2014)

Zum Crivit Fahradhelm der ist laut Verpackung
mit Tüv Süd /GS Zeichen und nach DIN EN 1078 geprüft.

Hier mal ein paar Daten zum Helm laut Verpackung:
Extrem leicht mit hoher Stabilität und Hitzebeständigkeit
durch moderne Inmold Bauweise.
Aussenschale aus stoßfesten Polycarbonat und Innenschale aus hochabsorbierenden EPS
Optimale Passform durch patentiertes Einhand-Größenverstellsystem mit stufenlosen  Drehschalter
Abnehmbares Rücklicht mit 6 leistungsstarken Leds und 3 Leuchtstufen,
Leuchtstufenauerlicht,Blinkmodus,Lauflicht.
(Rückleuchte ist Nicht Nässegeschützt und hat keine STVO)
11 Luftkanäle für optimale Luftzirkulation und ein angenehmes Kopfklima
Reflektierende Elemente für bessere Sichtbarkeit.
Kinnpolster für hohen tragekomfort.
Besonders hygienisch durch herausnehmbares,waschbares innenfutter.
Mit Insektenschutz und abnehmbaren Visier
Gewicht laut Aufkleber im Helm ca.310 Gramm

mfg,Dirk


----------



## DirkP. (31. August 2014)

Na ich habe mich da wohl falsch ausgedrückt ,geschw


americo schrieb:


> @DirkP. ,
> 
> meinen allergrößten Respekt! 6 Stunden Tour und nicht schwitzen..
> 
> ...



Geschwitzt habe ich natürlich auch beim Fahren,aber es ist sofort abgetrocknet durch die Funktionskleidung,also ich meine damit mir war nicht zu heiss und nicht zu kalt beim Fahren,einfach eben sehr angenehm die Temperatur beim fahren.

Ich bin in den 6.Stunden ca. 100 KM gefahren,hauptsächlich fahre ich aber gemütlich,
ab und an mal etwas Gas dazwischen.

mfg,Dirk


----------



## JayDee1982 (31. August 2014)

Ich halte nicht viel von den Disscounter-Waren..... ich hab selbst welche und diese solange genutzt bis sie hin waren.
Wenn man die Kleidung selten trägt kann man wirklich auf den Preis schauen und muss sich keine Jacke für X100€ holen.
Nutzt man die Kleidung aber wirklich oft, dann kann man da schon etwas mehr Geld in die Handnehmen und schauen was den eigenen Bedürfnissen besser passt. 

Hatte 2 Softschell Jacken, zum Joggen sind sie zu warm, fürs Biken unpraktisch geschnitten (Rücken zu kurz) und wenn es regnet hält die Jacke, trotz neuer Impregnierung das Wasser nicht lange ab.
Eine Jacke hat nach dem 5. Waschgang den Weg in den Müll gefunden, da sie sich total verzogen hatte und der Stoff auch nicht mehr wirklich toll war.
Auch Shirts hatte ich, war aber vom Sitz/dem Material/der Haltbarkeit nicht überzeugt. 

Unterwäsche nutz ich schon lange von Under Armour (hatte schon bei der Bundeswehr ein paar Sachen von denen und war begeistert) 
Bin jetzt seit 4Jahren nicht mehr bei der BW und die Sachen halten immer noch  und hab das Zeug wirklich oft an.
Somit sind sie auf die Dauer gesehen günstiger wie die Aldi-Sachen


----------



## Hofbiker (31. August 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Du hast irgendwie keine Ahnung.
> Helme müssen in Deutschland einer Prüfvorschrift und Sicherheitstests entsprechen. Nicht umsonst werden viele Sachen aus China beim Zoll deswegen abgefangen.
> Und die Crivit Helme werden bekanntlich von der Firma Krauter in Stuttgart gefertigt.
> Krauter ist vielen wohl kein Begriff, aber sein Markenname Cratoni (klingt schon viel besser  und die Geissen's sind dadurch wohl auch deshalb auf Geissini gekommen  ) ist vielen ein Begriff und seine CroMo Rennräder von früher sind auch heute noch sehr begehrt. Leider macht Cratoni heute nur noch Helme etc.



Crivit ist die Eigenmarke von LIDL.

CRANE ist die Eigenmarke von ALDI/HOFER

Zum Thema Krauter
Cratoni Helme = Günter Krauter
Casco Helme = Manfred Krauter

Bericht aus dem Magazin SPIEGL  m
Vieleicht sind die auch noch verwandt 

UVEX und ALPINA Helme haben die gleichen Besitzer!!


----------



## MucPaul (31. August 2014)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Crivit ist die Eigenmarke von LIDL, und diese Produkte bekommen alle diesen Namen, egal von wem und wo Sie prouziert werden.
> 
> Zum Thema Krauter
> Cratoni Helme = Günter Krauter
> ...



Faszinierend. 
Vielleicht ist das wie mit den Albrecht Brüdern (Aldi Nord und Aldi Süd) oder wie mit den Dassler Brüdern (Adidas und Puma).


----------



## Hofbiker (31. August 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Ich halte nicht viel von den Disscounter-Waren..... ich hab selbst welche und diese solange genutzt bis sie hin waren.
> Wenn man die Kleidung selten trägt kann man wirklich auf den Preis schauen und muss sich keine Jacke für X100€ holen.
> Nutzt man die Kleidung aber wirklich oft, dann kann man da schon etwas mehr Geld in die Handnehmen und schauen was den eigenen Bedürfnissen besser passt.
> 
> ...



Habe den Großteil der Diskounterklammoten entsorgt oder zum Flohmarkt gebracht, die Winterjacke macht bei mir den Dienst zum Schneeschaufeln und zum Holztragen für den Kachelofen den Rest könnt Ihr euch denken.


----------



## Roedler (31. August 2014)

Es ist bei den „Billigsachen“ wie auch bei den teuren Markensachen. Es gibt gutes und schlechtes. Das hängt einmal von der Herstellung und Entwicklung sowie vom Material ab und weiter eben von den Einsatzspektren und individuellen Ansprüchen/Erfordernissen.
Habe mir letzen Herbst Röckle Handschuhe gekauft, welche sich nach nur 5mal Fahren auflösten. Die Aldihandschuhe halten  noch immer, sind wärmer, haben aber nicht das gute „Griffgefühl“. 
Durch den geringen Preis steht es für mich hier 5 zu1 für die Aldihandschuhe. (Herstellungsbedingungen und Chemie kann ich so nicht beurteilen..)

Beinlinge von Vaude lösen sich nach nur 6mal fahren auf, die vom Discounter halten und halten. Allerdings sitzen sie nicht ganz so gut und sehen eben nicht so „wichtig“ aus. Durch den geringen Preis steht es 3zu2 für die Discounter.

Funktionsunterhemden habe ich von Odlo, Salewa und Falke und will mich nicht beklagen, aber ich habe auch viele Verschieden von den Discountern (+ Tschibo) auch hier sind richtig gute dabei. 

Ansonsten fahr ich Makenoptimiert nur Scott, Vaude, Mavic und Gore für mein Sportlichen /Freizeitlichen Aktivitäten, und für den Arbeitsweg oder mal zum Einkaufen auch die Hosen und Jacken der Discounter. 
Hier fällt die Verarbeitung natürlich meist negativ auf, auch sehen sie nicht immer so „wichtig“ aus und sind auch nicht immer so toll geschnitten, aber es kommt auch bei den teuren Sachen drauf an für was man sie verwendet, was man erwartet, welche Prinzessin man ist….
Es ist körperlich nicht jeder gleich und manche fahren 100km in 6 Std. der Andere in unter 4Std. wieder andere fahren nicht mal 100 km oder sogar noch mehr….oder eben mit richtig Höhenmeter… Es gibt auch welche die haben 400.- Euro Regenjacken und fahren überhaupt nicht im Regen!

Fazit:
Dem einen Passt das Zeug dem anderen nicht, weil er eben nicht so eine Prinzessin ist, nicht vergleichen kann, andere Ansprüche hat, anderes macht………


----------



## JayDee1982 (31. August 2014)

Roedler schrieb:


> Es gibt auch welche die haben 400.- Euro Regenjacken und fahren überhaupt nicht im Regen!



Oooooh solche Leute kenn ich auch 
Naja eigentlich sind es solche, die eine Norrona/Jack Wolfskin/wasauchimmer für Jacken für X-100€ haben und die wird für den Weg aus dem Haus zum Auto und dann vom Auto in den Supermarkt und wieder zurück benötigt  
Sehr lustige Leute  muss da immer lachen wenn ich die Leute seh. 
Aber jedem das seine


----------



## decay (31. August 2014)

@JayDee1982 Du hast ja schon gesagt "Aber jedem das seine". Aber was gibt es einem über Leute zu lachen, nur weil sie dieses oder jenes teure Produkt besitzen und es nicht für den Einsatzbereich einsetzen, den Du oder der Hersteller für richtig halten? Und das alles aufgrund einer Beobachtung, die oberflächlicher nicht sein könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (31. August 2014)

Ich kenne die Leute, über die ich lache/lachen muss persönlich und deshalb muss ich darüber lachen. 

Ich lach nicht wenn ich irgendjemand in der Stadt beim einkaufen seh, der so eine Jacke trägt.....


----------



## decay (31. August 2014)

Ich versteh noch nicht mal wieso man drüber lacht wenn man sie kennt, is aber auch nicht so wichtig und OT


----------



## Derivator22 (31. August 2014)

Gibt auch Leute, die müssen nicht auf das Geld achten und wenn ich es so gut hätte, würde ich auch nen GT3 RS fahren, obwohl ich nicht auf der Rennstrecke fahre, sondern zur Arbeit und zurück. Ich gönne es den Leuten und Mammut, Vaude usw. sind schon qualitativ eine andere Liga als Aldi usw.

Wer die Klamotten wirklich "artgerecht" ausführt, weiß deren Qualität zu schätzen und wer nicht, der trägt halt teure und gute Klamotten! 

Mein persönliches Gefühl ist, dass die Qualität von den Discountern früher besser war. Ich habe noch eine alte Laufjacke, Radhandschuhe (damals mit echten Geleinlagen!) und diverses anderes Zeug (alles so um 2005/2006 rum gekauft) und das hält trotz miserabler Behandlung und häufigem Einsatz, was ich von manchen jüngeren, gleichartigen Produkten der Discounter nicht sagen kann


----------



## Roedler (31. August 2014)

Naja, vielleicht tragen sie zum Einkaufen auch Vollvisierhelm und Protektoren, es ist so einfach sicherer. Und eine MTB Regenjacke oder eine zum Bergsteigen kann für den Aufstieg am Bürgersteig nicht so verkehrt sein. Ein richtiges unkomfortables Abenteuer so ein Einkauf in der Urbanenwüste!


----------



## MucPaul (1. September 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Oooooh solche Leute kenn ich auch
> Naja eigentlich sind es solche, die eine Norrona/Jack Wolfskin/wasauchimmer für Jacken für X-100€ haben und die wird für den Weg aus dem Haus zum Auto und dann vom Auto in den Supermarkt und wieder zurück benötigt
> Sehr lustige Leute  muss da immer lachen wenn ich die Leute seh.
> Aber jedem das seine



"Es mag sein, daß sie nicht viel tun. Aber sie sehen gut aus während sie es tun!"
- Paris Hilton, US amerik. Selbstdarstellerin -


----------



## MucPaul (1. September 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Gibt auch Leute, die müssen nicht auf das Geld achten und wenn ich es so gut hätte, würde ich auch nen GT3 RS fahren, obwohl ich nicht auf der Rennstrecke fahre, sondern zur Arbeit und zurück. Ich gönne es den Leuten und Mammut, Vaude usw. sind schon qualitativ eine andere Liga als Aldi usw.
> 
> Wer die Klamotten wirklich "artgerecht" ausführt, weiß deren Qualität zu schätzen und wer nicht, der trägt halt teure und gute Klamotten!
> 
> Mein persönliches Gefühl ist, dass die Qualität von den Discountern früher besser war. Ich habe noch eine alte Laufjacke, Radhandschuhe (damals mit echten Geleinlagen!) und diverses anderes Zeug (alles so um 2005/2006 rum gekauft) und das hält trotz miserabler Behandlung und häufigem Einsatz, was ich von manchen jüngeren, gleichartigen Produkten der Discounter nicht sagen kann



Leider muss ich sagen, daß auch die bekannten Marken mittlerweile überall dort sparen, wo man es nicht sieht.
Beispiele:
- meine *Specialized Handschuhe von 1996. Die Qualität treibt einem Tränen in die Augen.* Echtes Leder (!), SiliconGel Einlage, Frottee oben, dreifach (!!) vernäht, robuster Klett mit Specialized Siliconschnalle. Sehen benutzt aus, haben tausende harte km auf dem Bike erlebt und sind dennoch tiptop. Solide Handwerksarbeit, die ewig hält.

=> *Specialized Handschuhe von 2014. Die Qualität treibt einem Tränen in die Augen.* Irgendein Kunststoffleder, welches nach 10km rubbelig wurde. Eine Schaumstoffeinlage, die sich schnell platt quetscht. Oben irgendein Mesh, welches sich nach 10km von alleine an den Nähten auflöste so dass mein Finger oben raus guckten. Im Laden auf Garantie getauscht. Das neue Paar hält etwas besser, musste dennoch nachnähen. Das aufgummierte Specialized Logo blätterte nach der 2. Fahrt komplett ab. Solide Bangladesh-Arbeit die ewig frustet.

Ditto GONSO!
Und von Tchibo kauf ich definitiv niemals nirgends nichts mehr. Absoluter Schrott, ohne Ausnahme (Trainingsanzug, Topflappen, Küchentimer, Gürtel, Tassen, Bratpfanne usw.... alles mal gekauft und nach wenigen Monaten nur Ärger!!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (1. September 2014)

Die Wind-Regenjacke  von Aldi ist echt Gut für die 15 Euronen,  hatte schon für das 10fache und nicht besser.


----------



## Derivator22 (1. September 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Leider muss ich sagen, daß auch die bekannten Marken mittlerweile überall dort sparen, wo man es nicht sieht.
> Beispiele:
> - meine *Specialized Handschuhe von 1996. Die Qualität treibt einem Tränen in die Augen.* Echtes Leder, Gel Einlage, Frottee oben, dreifach vernäht, robuster Klett mit Specialized Siliconschnalle. Sehen benutzt aus, haben tausende harte km auf dem Bike erlebt und sind dennoch tiptop. Solide Handwerksarbeit, die ewig hält.
> 
> ...



Da mein RR ein Speci ist, fahre ich nur Speci Kleidung am RR (muss ja auch gut aussehen, da mache ich mir nix vor). Habe allein 4 Bib-Shorts von Speci und 5 Trikots. Zur Qualität hab ich mal ein kleines Beispielbild bzw. -bilder zweier Hosen (nach 2maliger Benutzung à 100km). Die Trikots sind auch nicht so Bombe und ich besitze u.a. das SL11 für 129€ damals. Gonso, Shimano, Giordana und Axant halten seit tausenden km...


----------



## MucPaul (1. September 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Da mein RR ein Speci ist, fahre ich nur Speci Kleidung am RR (muss ja auch gut aussehen, da mache ich mir nix vor). Habe allein 4 Bib-Shorts von Speci und 5 Trikots. Zur Qualität hab ich mal ein kleines Beispielbild bzw. -bilder zweier Hosen (nach 2maliger Benutzung à 100km). Die Trikots sind auch nicht so Bombe und ich besitze u.a. das SL11 für 129€ damals. Gonso, Shimano, Giordana und Axant halten seit tausenden km...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 318828
> 
> ...



Hmm... das ist genau die Hose, die ich in einem eBay Shop anäugle. Dort wusste ich aber nicht, wie das Polster ausschaut. Bei Dir sieht man's. Ist das nur dicke Watte oder ist da Gel drinne?

Ich habe zwei Shorts von Aldi geholt, sind ganz ok aber sehr dünn am Polster.
Die Aldi Radunterhose funktioniert nur bei einem Gel Sattel. Dafür EUR 1,99 ...was auch ok war.
Richtige Qualität habe ich bei meiner BioRacer und der Craft Hose. Da merkt man am Polster und den sauberen Nähten gleich, warum die 10x soviel wie Aldi kostet. Nutzen tue ich sie aber nur beim brettharten Rennradsattel.

Deine aufgelösten Nähte hatte ich bei der Lidl Crivit Short nach 110km. Speci ist also nur "fast" so gut wie Crivit. Aber mit einer Nähmaschine bin ich die ganzen gelösten Stellen durch und nun ist's bei mir ok.
Mit Specialized habe ich nun aber nach 15 Jahren als treuer Fan fertig. Die Qualität ist bei denen nur noch dann da, wenn man die S-Works Version in Limited Team Edition kauft.
Der Rest ist völlig überteuerte Ware. Vor allem Billigteile an den Rädern. Das Trauma, als ich an einem EUR 1799,- Camber plötzlich Alivio Teile sah, habe ich bis heute noch nicht überwunden.


----------



## Derivator22 (2. September 2014)

Die Polster sind sehr gut, allerdings keines aus Gel. Unterteilt sind die in 5 Stufen. Glaub ich habe 3 und 5 bei allen.
Was sh*t ist, ist die Farbe (bleicht mega schnell aus) und die Nähte.

Bei den Trikots bemängele ich den Stoff, der absolut schnell "pillert" und die weißen Trikots neigen dazu, nach 2maligem Gebrauch Schweiß nach dem Wäschen in gelbliche Rückstände zu verwandeln. BioRacer ist halt mega Top! Gleiches gilt für Giordana und Assos! Assos kostet aber einen Batzen...
Ansonsten: Mavic Espoir und Giro Bravo Handschuhe waren nicht günstig und die Qualität ist mies. Shimano Handschuhe gleiches in grün...

Was mich an den Speci Trikots so richtig abnervt sind die Kabelhalterungen an Hals und der Durchgang Richtung Trikottasche. Wer braucht das bittesehr beim RR fahren?!?!

Für das MTB fahre ich immer die "abgenutzten" RR-Klamotten. (Bin kein Styler und kann diese Baggys und weiten Trikots nicht ab. Mich stört dieses labbrige Zeug beim Fahren).

Fürs MTB habe ich auch Speci-Schuhe, deren Qualität ist durchschnittlich gut.


----------



## MucPaul (2. September 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Die Polster sind sehr gut, allerdings keines aus Gel. Unterteilt sind die in 5 Stufen. Glaub ich habe 3 und 5 bei allen.
> Was sh*t ist, ist die Farbe (bleicht mega schnell aus) und die Nähte.
> 
> Bei den Trikots bemängele ich den Stoff, der absolut schnell "pillert" und die weißen Trikots neigen dazu, nach 2maligem Gebrauch Schweiß nach dem Wäschen in gelbliche Rückstände zu verwandeln. BioRacer ist halt mega Top! Gleiches gilt für Giordana und Assos! Assos kostet aber einen Batzen...
> ...



Kabeldurchgang am Trikot?! 
Obwohl, genau das hätte ich letztens gut brauchen können! 
Habe an meinem Handy die Cadence App installiert und dort das Metronom auf 90rpm gestellt damit ich endlich mal gleichmäßig treten lerne. 
Ich musste halt das Android auf volle Lautstärke, damit ich es aus der hinteren Trikottasche noch höre. Es hat halt die ganze Dorfstraße entlang gepiepst und die Leute wunderten sich wohl, was das für ein Spinner ist.


----------



## Derivator22 (2. September 2014)

Ja, die haben einen gummierten Durchgang von Trikottasche gen Trikotinneres und eine Kabelhalterungen am Hals (die ich jedes Mal abgeschnitten habe bis auf 2 Trikots, da er dort in Hauptnähte eingenäht war -.-).

Frequenztraining? Hör auf, macht einen nur Kirre  da denkt man zu viel  Vgl. Ulrich und Armstrong. Nähmaschine vs. Kraftpaket. Denke, da sollte jeder seinen eigenen Rhythmus finden!


----------



## MucPaul (2. September 2014)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Ja, die haben einen gummierten Durchgang von Trikottasche gen Trikotinneres und eine Kabelhalterungen am Hals (die ich jedes Mal abgeschnitten habe bis auf 2 Trikots, da er dort in Hauptnähte eingenäht war -.-).
> 
> Frequenztraining? Hör auf, macht einen nur Kirre  da denkt man zu viel  Vgl. Ulrich und Armstrong. Nähmaschine vs. Kraftpaket. Denke, da sollte jeder seinen eigenen Rhythmus finden!



Ja schon, aber der runde Tritt....!!!   

Wenn man den trainiert hat, bringt der einem , i.e. mir, unglaublich viel. Vor allem auch mit dem MTB bei 20% Steigungen, die früher für mich unmöglich waren. 
Armstrong fuhr ja auch teils mit 120rpm, und das mit einer 58/12 Übersetzung und 0,5 kW Dauerleistung. Das ist aber ein anderes Thema...


----------



## bummelexpress (7. September 2014)

ist zwar nicht direkt Kleidung, aber wenigstens Aldi ....

Wie viel sieht man den mit so einer Lampe? Ich nehme an nicht wirklich viel?!
Hauptlicht hab ich am Rad. Die Stirnlampe soll nur die Kurven etwas deutlicher machen....

Angaben auf der Verpackung:
-superhelle 2 Watt Cree XP-E LED

Helligkeitsstufe			  100%						50%						23%
Lichtstrom					 130 Lumen			  80 Lumen				 50 Lumen
Reichweite					 90 m					   70 m						50 m


----------



## CubeFan1998 (7. September 2014)

Die reicht dafür gesehen zu werden aber selbst sehen tut man nicht viel (vorausgesetzt das ist die wie letztes mal).


----------



## bummelexpress (7. September 2014)

o.k. danke Dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewK (7. September 2014)

Ich denke zum Laufen kann man sie noch - wenn überhaupt - verwenden.


----------



## 4mate (7. September 2014)

Wie auf den Fotos erkennbar für Fußgänger und Jogger

Für dich: http://www.gieger-versand.de/eshop/system/?func=det&artnr=2764&rub1=Stirnlampen&rub2=High Power&wkid=49943895917753&nocache=1410115012


----------



## sp00n82 (8. September 2014)

Dann eher http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00C0P1YMG/

Ob ihr die bösen bösen Chinesen unterstützen wollt, müsst ihr selbst entscheiden. Meine erste Lieferung war defekt, der Umtausch war aber problemlos (bzw. hat mir gleich eine ganze neue zugesandt).


----------



## stanleydobson (8. September 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Dann eher http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00C0P1YMG/
> 
> Ob ihr die bösen bösen Chinesen unterstützen wollt, müsst ihr selbst entscheiden. Meine erste Lieferung war defekt, der Umtausch war aber problemlos (bzw. hat mir gleich eine ganze neue zugesandt).



hab zwar auch ein chinateil am bike, aber ich frag mich wie man diese akkuteile als stirnlampe nutzen soll?


----------



## decay (8. September 2014)

Als Stirnlampe kann man sie recht einfach nutzen, Halter ist ja dabei  Aber für den Helm holt man sich entweder nen Klettmount oder ähnliches, gibt hier im Forum auch einen Thread zu.


----------



## stanleydobson (8. September 2014)

na ich mein wegen dem akku usw...


----------



## decay (8. September 2014)

Achso, üblicherweise in Jacke, Rucksack oder an der Hose.


----------



## haekel72 (8. September 2014)

Jepp, die zuleitung ist ja Lange genug. Die Gummis von der Kopfhalterung entfernen, den Halter mit zwei Kabelbinder an der Helmmitte befestigen - fertig ist die China Böller Light Show^^


----------



## sp00n82 (8. September 2014)

Jepp, Akku einfach in den Rucksack und fertig. Mit so einem Teil am Lenker und einem am Helm verstrahlt man auf höchster Einstellung die komplette Umgebung.
Nur vorsicht bei Nebel, dann sieht man gar nix mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (8. September 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Die Wind-Regenjacke  von Aldi ist echt Gut für die 15 Euronen,  hatte schon für das 10fache und nicht besser.


Ist das die Neongrüne?

So eine lag vorhin beim Aldi neben der Kasse im Resteverkauf. Sogar meine Größe für EUR 9,99. Da habe ich sie mal mitgenommen. Taugt die was beim radeln oder ist das eine Dampfsauna?
Wie ist denn Deine Erfahrung damit?


----------



## MucPaul (8. September 2014)

bummelexpress schrieb:


> ist zwar nicht direkt Kleidung, aber wenigstens Aldi ....
> 
> Wie viel sieht man den mit so einer Lampe? Ich nehme an nicht wirklich viel?!
> Hauptlicht hab ich am Rad. Die Stirnlampe soll nur die Kurven etwas deutlicher machen....
> ...



Genau diese Lampe hatte ich letztes Jahr gekauft. Absolut geniales Ding!!
Habe sie nun abends immer in der Hemdtasche vom Rennrad oder MTB dabei. Als Hauptlicht. Zum nach Hause kommen langt sie dicke aus. Auch für ein bisschen durch's Gelände. Ist natürlich keine Lupine oder so.
Man kann sie an der Stirn perfekt aufsetzen und dann den Helm drüber. Mache ich schon seit 1 Jahr.
Kauf ist absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## haekel72 (8. September 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ist das die Neongrüne?
> 
> So eine lag vorhin beim Aldi neben der Kasse im Resteverkauf. Sogar meine Größe für EUR 9,99. Da habe ich sie mal mitgenommen. Taugt die was beim radeln oder ist das eine Dampfsauna?
> Wie ist denn Deine Erfahrung damit?


Dampfsauna? Naja, ich nutze die immer für Abfahrten wenn ich verschwitzt bin, Wind und Wasserdicht - was will man mehr. Ich schwitze nicht so Leicht und bin echt zufrieden. Hatte die grüne Jacke jetzt bei 4 Touren an. Denke für kühle Herbsttage oder windige Abfahrten für das Geld ne Suppi Anschaffung!


----------



## MucPaul (8. September 2014)

xrated schrieb:


> Ich denke für 15€ kann man nicht mehr erwarten.


Habe gerade geschaut. Die Rad-Regenjacke Endura Luminite II in neongrün hat 5000mm Wassersäule, also etwas mehr als 3000mm bei der Aldi Crane. Die Endura kostet aber auch EUR 119,-


----------



## MucPaul (8. September 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Dampfsauna? Naja, ich nutze die immer für Abfahrten wenn ich verschwitzt bin, Wind und Wasserdicht - was will man mehr. Ich schwitze nicht so Leicht und bin echt zufrieden. Hatte die grüne Jacke jetzt bei 4 Touren an. Denke für kühle Herbsttage oder windige Abfahrten für das Geld ne Suppi Anschaffung!



Prima. Für genau sowas habe ich sie mir geholt. Und vielleicht für die kühle Heimfahrt abends. Bei EUR 9,99 war das ok. Ich lese gerade, daß sie mit 3000mm Wassersäule nur etwas schlechter ist als die Endura Luminite II mit 5000mm Wassersäule. Also den leichten Nieselregen und Spritzer bei Dreckwetter wird sie wohl überleben.

Edit sagt: ..naja 
Endura Luminite: 10.000mm Wassersäule und 10L /m²h Atmungsaktivität
Crane Rad Regenjacke: 3.000mm Wassersäule und 3L/m²h Atmungsaktivität

Die Aldi Membran taugt also nur 1/3 soviel wie die Endura. Kostet aber nur 1/10.


----------



## lorenz4510 (8. September 2014)

hab mir aus lagenweile mal die aktuelle rain-cut von decathlon vor 2 Wochen bestellt."Aldi trau ich bei sowas nicht über den weg"

macht nen ziemlich brauchbaren eindruck.
letzte Woche wieder mal ne sauwoche in Salzburg somit mein täglicher arbeitsweg verregnet, hat jeden tag 45min hin+45min zurück zuverlässig trocken gehalten."Wassersäule auch nur was mit ~2000mm angegeben"

für 9€ find ich das teil gelungen, minimalistisch gebaut nur ne Hand voll tapes druff alle sauber geklebt und mit 200gramm angenehm leicht+klein packbar"in ner eingearbeiteten tasche" und hält dicht sogar mit nen 6 kg Rucksack drauf.

ma schau wie lang das teil durchhält.

jemand zufällig damit ne lanzeiterfahrung zwecks Haltbarkeit damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denyodp (8. September 2014)

Die Rain-Cut von Decathlon habe ich auch seit zwei Wochen. Für 9 € als immer dabei Notfalljacke im Rucksack finde ich die super. Die letzte von Aldi ist irgendwie schon wieder eine andere Art von Jacke. Irgendwie dicker, mit "Innennetz" ect. Also nicht so minimalistsch wie die Rain-Cut. Und die Raincut ist eine absolute Plastiktüte. Da habe ich nach 30 Minuten Fahrt schon sehr drinne geschwitzt.

Und Aldi kann man im tiefpreissegment durchaus übern Weg trauen. Man muss sich die Sachen vorher anschauen. Aber gemessen am Preis habe ich da schon recht ordentliche Sachen gekauft. Meine 3-Lagen-Laminat Jacke von Aldi trage ich zum Beispiel sehr gerne.


----------



## MucPaul (8. September 2014)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Die Rain-Cut von Decathlon habe ich auch seit zwei Wochen. Für 9 € als immer dabei Notfalljacke im Rucksack finde ich die super. Die letzte von Aldi ist irgendwie schon wieder eine andere Art von Jacke. Irgendwie dicker, mit "Innennetz" ect. Also nicht so minimalistsch wie die Rain-Cut. Und die Raincut ist eine absolute Plastiktüte. Da habe ich nach 30 Minuten Fahrt schon sehr drinne geschwitzt.
> 
> Und Aldi kann man im tiefpreissegment durchaus übern Weg trauen. Man muss sich die Sachen vorher anschauen. Aber gemessen am Preis habe ich da schon recht ordentliche Sachen gekauft. Meine 3-Lagen-Laminat Jacke von Aldi trage ich zum Beispiel sehr gerne.



Ich habe noch die Crane Ultralite Rad-Regenjacke vom Juni (neon grün transparent). die ist vergleichbar mit der von Decathlon. Und passt in einen winzigen Packbeutel. 

Die von Ende August hat ein Innennetz, seitliche Lüftungsöffnungen, hinten Tasche und am Rücken Lüftungsklappen. Also schon etwas mehr heavy duty als die Notfall UltraLite.


----------



## lorenz4510 (8. September 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ich habe noch die Crane Ultralite Rad-Regenjacke vom Juni (neon grün transparent). .



hab zwar das aktuelle teil nicht gesehn aber das Transparenz grüne von Juni glaub ich schon, wenn es das war was ich meine war mir der sin davon definitiv schleierhaft.

es war noch mehr plastikfeeling mässig als viel andere Produkte, war mit gummi überzogen dabei stand noch auf der verpackung ne Wassersäule von 300mm, somit nicht der hauch von wasserdicht und kosekquenterweise ne totalle schwitztüte.

der sin solcher Produkte ? wofür sowas verwendet werden soll.....


----------



## bummelexpress (8. September 2014)

Danke an alle für die Kommentare zur Lampe.

Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich jetzt die Aldi-Lampen gekauft und die darf ich dann mal testen ob sie mir taugt (er findet sie absolut
klasse). 
Wenn nicht: die Chinalampe liegt auch noch im Budget, was mein Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältnis angeht. Die wird's wahrscheinlich werden, weil doch etwas mehr Licht...


----------



## lorenz4510 (8. September 2014)

bummelexpress schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich jetzt die Aldi-Lampen gekauft und die darf ich dann mal testen ob sie mir taugt (er findet sie absolut
> klasse)...



die Aldi stirnlampen haben noch nie was getaugt und werden es vermutlich auch nie.

wennst was billigest suchst kannst zur trustfire z2 greifen, die ist zwar schon ~3 jahre alt aber immer noch ne ecke besser als das Aldi ding, gibt's für ~10€ bei den ganzen chinadiscountern.
die läuft zudem mit nur ner einzelnen AA Batterie oder Akku hat ~140lumen 3 helligkeitsmodis und ist aus robusterem alu.

im vergleich dazu ist der Aldi preis einfach nur astronomisch überzogen.


----------



## MucPaul (9. September 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> hab zwar das aktuelle teil nicht gesehn aber das Transparenz grüne von Juni glaub ich schon, wenn es das war was ich meine war mir der sin davon definitiv schleierhaft.
> 
> es war noch mehr plastikfeeling mässig als viel andere Produkte, war mit gummi überzogen dabei stand noch auf der verpackung ne Wassersäule von 300mm, somit nicht der hauch von wasserdicht und kosekquenterweise ne totalle schwitztüte.
> 
> der sin solcher Produkte ? wofür sowas verwendet werden soll.....



Ich habe die transparente Jacke vom Juni 2014 und nutze sie. Sie ist wasserdicht, keine Sorge.
Dein Denkfehler ist die mathematische Umrechnung.
1m = 1.000 mm Wassersäule statisch ist ca. 0,1bar bei ca. 20°C und 1000mbar Herbstluftdruck, sonnig

Die Jacke hat eine Wasserdichtigkeit von 300mbar. Angaben in mbar sind wesentlich besser als Wassersäule, denn diese ist ja nur statisch. Setzt man sich hin, hat man sofort mindestens 2000mm Wassersäule, beim Knien auf den Boden noch wesentlich mehr. Das sind dynamische Drücke.

Hat die Crane Jacke also laut Angaben 300mbar (steht auf der Verpackung drauf), dann sind laut Adam Riese bei 10000mm Wassersäule = 1 Bar = 1000mbar dann 300/1000mbar eine statische Wassersäule von 3000mm. Für eine Regen-Outdoor Hose etwas zu wenig, für eine Radjacke mehr als genug.
Laut Prüfanstalt st. Gallen ist das Wasserdicht Klasse 4.
GoreTex ist wasserdicht und mindestens 4000mm.

Die Crane Jacke ist somit eine gute, wasserdichte Regenjacke. Mit 3L/m²24h ist die Dampfdurchlässigkeit aber nur ca. 1/3 von z.B. einer Endura Luminite II, welche aber nicht EUR 14,99 kostet, sondern EUR 119,-
Da muss man dann Abstriche machen.

Die Crane Jacke ist weit geschnitten, und mein kleiner MTB Rucksack passt noch unter die Jacke. Ausserdem passt sie in einen Kompressionsbeutel der Größe einer Orange. Das war mein Kaufgrund.


----------



## Denyodp (9. September 2014)

MucPaul, deine letzten Ausführungen beziehen sich auf die letzte Regenjacke von Aldi mit diesem "Innennetz", oder auf die Plastiktüte von vor ein paar Monaten????


----------



## MucPaul (9. September 2014)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> die Aldi stirnlampen haben noch nie was getaugt und werden es vermutlich auch nie.
> 
> wennst was billigest suchst kannst zur trustfire z2 greifen, die ist zwar schon ~3 jahre alt aber immer noch ne ecke besser als das Aldi ding, gibt's für ~10€ bei den ganzen chinadiscountern.
> die läuft zudem mit nur ner einzelnen AA Batterie oder Akku hat ~140lumen 3 helligkeitsmodis und ist aus robusterem alu.
> ...



Ich bin von der Aldi Stirnlampe begeistert. Sie ist ein sehr günstiger Ersatz zur 5x so teuren Petzel.
Läuft mit 3x AAA Akkus, ist federleicht, an der Stirn zu tragen und passt unter den Helm oder abends beim Joggen. Sie hat einen Diffusor und gibt massig Licht für ca. 15m Leuchtweite direkt und Schilder bis 40m. Damit bin ich problemlos mit dem Rad nachts von Bad Tölz nach München. Leuchtet man in den Verkehr, blinken die Autofahrer mit dem Fernlicht. Hell genug ist sie also.

Die Trustfire ist ja eine normale Stablampe. Ich frage mich auch, wie sie aus 1.2V Batterie die notwendigen 3,3V für die CREE LED erzeugen. Vermutlich deshalb gibt sie nur so wenig Licht ab, da sie auf 1/3 Spannung läuft. Ob da ein Spannungswandler drin ist, bezweifle ich sehr bei EUR 13,-


----------



## MucPaul (9. September 2014)

Denyodp schrieb:


> MucPaul, deine letzten Ausführungen beziehen sich auf die letzte Regenjacke von Aldi mit diesem "Innennetz", oder auf die Plastiktüte von vor ein paar Monaten????



"Plastiktüte" 

Ich habe seit gestern auch die neue neongrüne mit Innennetz. Aber noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Deleted 92748 (9. September 2014)

@MucPaul, weisst Du, welche Cree LED verbaut sind?
Sind auf der Verpackung oder in der Beschreibung irgendwelche Angaben zu lesen (Lumen oder Lumen/Watt)?
Interessant wäre eine Strommessung an der Tailcap.

Sind die Batterien in Reihe geschaltet?
4,2V (3x AAA Akku) oder 4,5V (3x AAA Batterie) in Reihe liegen doch oberhalb der Versorgungsspannung der LED?

Meine Lampe am Schlüsselbund läuft mit einem 1,2V AAA NiMH Akku. Lichtleistung 120 Lumen.
Echte Lumen, keine Chinalumen.
Viel Licht für wenig Spannung, oder?

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sJany (9. September 2014)

Da (1-Zellen-Lampen) sind in der Regel schon Spannungswandler verbaut. Heutzutage nur noch ein Pfennigartikel. Bei 1,2 Volt liegt man noch so weit unter der Durchlassspannung der LED, dass da sonst kein Licht raus kommt. Geht halt nur auf die Laufzeit.


----------



## windchill (9. September 2014)

Passt die letzte Regenjacke überhaupt jemandem? Ich hab die Jacke später nochmal, als sie bereits in der Grabbelecke lag, nochmal anprobiert. Sowohl in Größe 48 als auch in 50 war für mich die Jacke untragbar. Die Jacke spannt extrem an den Schultern sobald man eine Position einnimmt, wie sie auf dem Fahrrad ist. 

Die Frontleuchte macht dieses Jahr besseres Licht als das Angebot vom letzten Jahr. Dafür ist die Verarbeitung schlechter. Äußerlich sehen sie sich sehr ähnlich. Das Rücklicht ist im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr dunkler.


----------



## xrated (9. September 2014)

Ich bin auch nur 1,76 und nicht grade der breiteste (sagt man hier in Bayern oft) und in Größe 52 wirds beim anziehen auch schon leicht eng an der Schulter.  Hatte mir die extra etwas größer gekauft wegen Protektoren aber wenn ich die anziehe dann fühlt man sich wie in einer Zwangsjacke.
48 oder 50 hatte ich auch mal an, da bin ich fast nicht reingekommen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (9. September 2014)

MTB_Oldie schrieb:


> Meine Lampe am Schlüsselbund läuft mit einem 1,2V AAA NiMH Akku. Lichtleistung 120 Lumen.
> Echte Lumen, keine Chinalumen.



gibt ausser China lumen "irgend ne fantasiezahl" noch die LED lumen OTF und die ansi lumen angaben.

welches model hast?
 da die 120 kommen mir zu bekannt vor......
hab da gerade 2x Ti3 bekommen 9,99€ pro stück, nicht etwa die?


----------



## Deleted 92748 (9. September 2014)

Genau die


----------



## lorenz4510 (9. September 2014)

die hat gemessene 150 lumen, die herstellerangabe ist grosszügig zu niedrig angesetzt.
hab die offiziel noch nicht erhältliche Version mit neutralweißer lichtfarbe vor ner Woche zugeschickt bekommen.

Glückwunsch klasse teil, ist meine neue EDC lampe am Schlüsselbund.


----------



## Roedler (9. September 2014)

windchill schrieb:


> Passt die letzte Regenjacke überhaupt jemandem? Ich hab die Jacke später nochmal, als sie bereits in der Grabbelecke lag, nochmal anprobiert. Sowohl in Größe 48 als auch in 50 war für mich die Jacke untragbar. Die Jacke spannt extrem an den Schultern sobald man eine Position einnimmt, wie sie auf dem Fahrrad ist.




Habe sie in 50, ich bin 180 bei 74kg und einem Brustumfang von 99cm und mir passt sie....
Nimm sie für den täglichen Arbeitsweg....


----------



## MucPaul (9. September 2014)

windchill schrieb:


> Passt die letzte Regenjacke überhaupt jemandem? Ich hab die Jacke später nochmal, als sie bereits in der Grabbelecke lag, nochmal anprobiert. Sowohl in Größe 48 als auch in 50 war für mich die Jacke untragbar. Die Jacke spannt extrem an den Schultern sobald man eine Position einnimmt, wie sie auf dem Fahrrad ist.



Du meinst doch die neongrüne Jacke mit den beiden Reissverschlüssen unter den Armen.
Also ich habe die letzte in der Restkiste in Gr. 52 gefunden und sie passt nahezu perfekt. Spannt nur ganz leicht am Bauch, aber das ist aktueller Peanutbutter-Jelly-Toast Speck, der schnell weg muss. 
Ich bin...ähm... 1.68m groß.


----------



## P4LL3R (10. September 2014)

Edit - Falschen Thread erwischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (10. September 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Du meinst doch die neongrüne Jacke mit den beiden Reissverschlüssen unter den Armen.
> Also ich habe die letzte in der Restkiste in Gr. 52 gefunden und sie passt nahezu perfekt. Spannt nur ganz leicht am Bauch, aber das ist aktueller Peanutbutter-Jelly-Toast Speck, der schnell weg muss.
> Ich bin...ähm... 1.68m groß.


Hm, dann hätte sie mir ja sogar passen können. Normalerweise brauch ich mir die Klamotten von Aldi und Lidl gar nicht mehr anzuschauen, da mir 48/50 als kleinste Männergröße einfach ne Nummer zu groß ist.


----------



## MucPaul (10. September 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm, dann hätte sie mir ja sogar passen können. Normalerweise brauch ich mir die Klamotten von Aldi und Lidl gar nicht mehr anzuschauen, da mir 48/50 als kleinste Männergröße einfach ne Nummer zu groß ist.



Die Nummern sind uninteressant, da für jedes Produkt ein anderer Lieferant da ist. Die schneiden halt irgenwas zusammen und machen 3 Größen draus.
Wenn man Glück hat, ist der Zuschneider ein Europäer (dann passt es meist). Wenn man Pech hat, ein Asiate (dann ist es immer zu eng und zu lang).

Einzige Lösung ist: mehrere Größen kaufen und zu Hause in Ruhe anprobieren und Rest zurückbringen.


----------



## bummelexpress (10. September 2014)

so hab jetzt mal die Aldi-Stirnlampe getestet. Muß sagen bin positiv überrascht. Macht wesentlich mehr Licht als ich erwartet habe
und ist eindeutig mehr als eine reine Positionslampe. Nix für Hardcoretrailfahrer, aber für meinen Einsatzzweck (Kurvenausleuchtung gemäßigte Fahrweise) vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (11. September 2014)

Aldi Süd hat eine Crane Pulsuhr mit Brustgurt im Angebot. Auf der Verpackung steht 'mit vielen handelsüblichen Fitnessgeräten kompatibel'.

Hat das schon jemand ausprobiert und kann sagen, mit welchen?

Danke im Voraus!

Ammerseegrüße,
Robert


----------



## 4mate (11. September 2014)

Link?!


----------



## MucPaul (12. September 2014)

bummelexpress schrieb:


> so hab jetzt mal die Aldi-Stirnlampe getestet. Muß sagen bin positiv überrascht. Macht wesentlich mehr Licht als ich erwartet habe
> und ist eindeutig mehr als eine reine Positionslampe. Nix für Hardcoretrailfahrer, aber für meinen Einsatzzweck (Kurvenausleuchtung gemäßigte Fahrweise) vollkommen ausreichend.



Sag ich doch! 
Ist auch eine ideale Lampe zum Joggen abends oder beim Camping.

Leider schlechte Nachrichten: die neongrüne Rad-Regenjacke (mit den seitlichen Reissverschlüssen) habe ich heute das erste mal bei Regen getestet.
Ich bin trocken geblieben. Aber das äußere Gewebe hat gleich angefangen, sich mit Wasser vollzusaugen. Die Jacke ist also von Werk aus kein bisschen imprägniert. Schade. Aber bei dem Preis...
Hilft also nix, die Jacke muss ich erst mal einsprühen und bügeln. Dann schaun' mer mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (12. September 2014)

Kollegen,
ich war heute beim Karstadt Sporthaus und bin da zufällig über eine transparente UltraLite Regenjacke von Protective gestolpert. EUR 119,-
Nach näherem Hinschauen sah sie fast exakt genau so aus wie die Rad-Regenjacke von Aldi für EUR 14,99 vom Juni 2014.
Exakt das gleiche Material in der Hand, nur neongelb anstatt neongrün. Und mit einem Reflektorstreifen. Rest war praktisch identisch.

Sooo schlecht kann Crane Sport also auch nicht sein. Dafür billig!


----------



## lorenz4510 (12. September 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Sooo schlecht kann Crane Sport also auch nicht sein. Dafür billig!



oder sooo gut sind ominöse markenprodukte nicht wie manch einer glaubt.


----------



## xrated (12. September 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Einzige Lösung ist: mehrere Größen kaufen und zu Hause in Ruhe anprobieren und Rest zurückbringen.



Steckt da System dahinter das die spekulieren das jemand das umtauschen versäumt?
Ich habe 2 Packungen direkt im Laden aufgerissen.
Am Bauch ist die einzige Stelle wo die Jacke deutlich zu groß ist.


----------



## MucPaul (13. September 2014)

xrated schrieb:


> Steckt da System dahinter das die spekulieren das jemand das umtauschen versäumt?
> Ich habe 2 Packungen direkt im Laden aufgerissen.
> Am Bauch ist die einzige Stelle wo die Jacke deutlich zu groß ist.



Ach, DU bist es also, der immer alles im Laden aufreisst und man dann in der Grabbelkiste nur zefledderte Packungen findet... 
Bei mir hat's am Bauch perfekt gepasst. Leider!   Aber ich arbeite dran...


----------



## xrated (13. September 2014)

Ich wünschte das würden mehrere machen, gibt nichts dämlicheres als diese unnützen Verpackungen. Ich glaube als normaler Mensch würde man einen halben Tag brauchen um das genauso wieder einzupacken wie es vorher war.


----------



## MucPaul (14. September 2014)

xrated schrieb:


> Ich wünschte das würden mehrere machen, gibt nichts dämlicheres als diese unnützen Verpackungen. Ich glaube als normaler Mensch würde man einen halben Tag brauchen um das genauso wieder einzupacken wie es vorher war.



Öhm... ich habe da so einen "persönlichen Tick" und hebe immer die Originalverpackungen auf. (Das Einpacken geht ja in Sekunden, keine Ahnung, wo Dein Problem ist...)
Im Winter werden dann alle Sommersachen weggepackt und umgekehrt im Sommer. Da freut man sich immer, wenn man dann die sorgsam verpackten Sachen quasi wie Neusachen aus der Verpackung holt. Das ist irgendwie ein Gefühl, als wenn man gerade ein Zalando Paket öffnet. Ausserdem ist ja gute Info drauf (Regendichtigkeit, Material, Waschanweisung etc.) und die verpackten Teile kann man besser aus dem Schrank ziehen, ohne Suchen zu müssen. Mache ich bei meinen Schuhen auch so.
Wie gesagt, ist "ein persönlicher Tick" von mir, und hat nichts zu bedeuten...


----------



## xrated (14. September 2014)

Versuch mal das genauso kompakt in die Tüte zu stopfen wie es original war und dazu noch diese ganzen Faltkartons und Papierdinger. Noch dazu wenn man das verbotenerweise im Laden macht oO
Das geht ja schon fast in Richtung Origami. Soll wahrscheinlich Platz sparen beim transportieren.


----------



## lorenz4510 (14. September 2014)

in österreich heist ja Aldi "hofer" und da ist es in vielen märkten von haus aus üblichen gewisse Sachen nur auf Kleiderständern zu haben.
nicht alles in diese Plastikfolien einzeln eingetütet.







rausnehmen was gefällt und anprobieren obs passt, ist selbstverständlich.


----------



## MucPaul (14. September 2014)

xrated schrieb:


> Versuch mal das genauso kompakt in die Tüte zu stopfen wie es original war und dazu noch diese ganzen Faltkartons und Papierdinger. Noch dazu wenn man das verbotenerweise im Laden macht oO
> Das geht ja schon fast in Richtung Origami. Soll wahrscheinlich Platz sparen beim transportieren.



Das ist doch total easy! 
Der Trick ist, den großen Displaykarton einfach um 180° zu drehen, dann kann man das gefaltete Shirt/Hemd etc. einfach gefaltet am Shirtkarton reinschieben und den Klebeverschluss zumachen. 5 Sekunden Aufwand und im Schrank sieht man sofort, was was ist, ohne im Stapel wühlen zu müssen.

Aber wie gesagt, dass mit den Originalverpackungen ist nur so "eine Marotte" von mir, weil es immer wieder schön ist, nach einer Saison die frischen Sachen aus einer neuen Originalpackung zu nehmen. Ist wie zurück von der Shopping-Tour, wenn man zu Hause freudig die Sachen auspackt.


----------



## MrMapei (14. September 2014)

Wie kann man nach einer Shopping-Tour freudig nachhause kommen 
Ich bin danach immer völlig erschöpft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (14. September 2014)

Ich probiere die Sachen nach Möglichkeit gleich im Laden an. Oder um zu fühlen wie das Material ist. Oder wie es riecht.
So gut wie möglich wieder in die Verpackung stopfen.


----------



## MucPaul (15. September 2014)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Ich probiere die Sachen nach Möglichkeit gleich im Laden an. Oder um zu fühlen wie das Material ist. Oder wie es riecht.
> So gut wie möglich wieder in die Verpackung stopfen.



Natürlich schon, aber nicht bei Regenhosen oder Bike-Short.


----------



## MucPaul (15. September 2014)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Wie kann man nach einer Shopping-Tour freudig nachhause kommen
> Ich bin danach immer völlig erschöpft.



Du machst was falsch...


----------



## Denyodp (29. September 2014)

Da ich von dem Funktionsunterwäsche Shirt der letzten Aldi Bike Aktion sehr begeistert bin habe ichmir heute noch zwei geholt. Diese sind zwar als Laufshirts deklariert, letztlich aber nix anderes. Zudem haben mir die Thermoshirts ziemlich gut gefallen. Davon habe ich dann mal zwei mitgenommen. Die Softshelljacken machten auch einen ganz ordentlichen Eindruck. Sind ohne "Innenfleece" und wahrscheinlich nicht so warm wie die Radlerfleecejacken.

https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebote/angebote-ab-montag-29-september/


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. September 2014)

Morgen gibts beim Aldi Süd übrigens ne digitale Kofferwaage. Genauigkeit habe ich nicht gefunden, aber ums Bike mal grob zu wiegen für 4,99 sicher in Ordnung...


----------



## Son_of_Thor (1. Oktober 2014)

Finde das eh sinnvoller auf den Kleiderständer zu parken, damit gehen auch die Chemiegerüche raus.. wobei da könnte die Genossenschaft mal nachfragen wenn die Mitarbeiter ggf. breit werden.

Ich konnte jetzt mal die Trikots, die Unterwäsche und die Hosen testen... ich habe mit sowohl von Lidl als auch von Aldi einige Teile gesichert.

Erstmal vom Schnitt her sitzt bei mir Lidl eindeutig besser... ich habe allerdings auch ein recht breites Kreuz und leider auch Bauch hmpf... wobei wenn der Bauch weg wäre würde Aldi noch schlechter sitzen. Aber es ist akzeptabel.

Die kurze Softshellhose vom Lidl ist eh mein Liebling, die fahre ich schon einige Monate jetzt und auch mit Sturz ist die noch TOP in Schuss...lediglich beim Polster verabschieden sich die Knöpfe.

Die lange Radhose vom Aldi ( ich hoffe ich verwechsel da jetzt nichts, müsste aber die sein ) passt mir vom Polster her gut und hält auch angenehm warm, auch wenn meine Gonso da noch insgesammt etwas angenehmer ist DENN die Aldi ist am Rücken ziemlich kurz und komisch geschnitten...aber in Summe fahre ich gerne damit, und es gab auch keine Qualitätsprobleme.

Die Trikots in Langarm sind von beiden qualitativ und von der Funktionalität passend...ich schwitze eh immer extrem viel und sowohl mit als auch ohne Unterwäsche habe ich mein Auskühlen ganz gut im Griff...lediglich die Arme sind bei beiden EXTREM lang wie ich finde und das Aldi ist wieder etwas komisch geschnitten. Für den Preis, trage ich sie gerne.

Unterwäsche habe ich mir nur das Langarm vom Aldi besorgt, und Unterhemden vom Lidl. Als Vergleich ziehe ich ein Unterhemd von Decathlon ran was mir gute Dienste leistet. Trocknung geht bei allen schnell, Paßform ist bei den Langarm etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber OK... das Decathlon hält aus meiner Sicht eindeutig wärmer, also für den Winter sind die Disounter Dinger eher weniger zu gebrauchen aus meiner Sicht. Werde das aber mal testen wenn es richtig kalt wird.

Die Softshelljacke werde ich auch erst dann testen.

Zum Schluss die Socken und DA bin ich extrem angetan von, harmonieren super mit meinen 5.10 sehr bequem und angenehm auch nach Stunden. Die sind ihr Geld allemal wert.

Fazit bis jetzt, ich würde mich dort definitiv wieder einkleiden, allerdings merkt man doch Unterschiede selbst zu Gonso oder Dare2be was ich sehr gerne nutze...ob die allerdings die teils heftigen Preise rechtfertigen muss man für sich selber wissen.

Mfg Dirk


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schöner Bericht 

ähnlich kann ich das auch bestätigen. Es gibt sicher bessere Sachen als die bei Aldi und Lidl, aber die sind mit Sicherheit nicht 10 mal besser nur weil sie 10 mal teurer sind. 
Wenn einem der 10fache Preis schon wert ist, dass es "nur" doppelt so gut ist, der mag das gerne bezahlen. Aber für meine Zwecke reicht der Discounterkrempel fast immer.... da bin ich mir sicher, dass es (den) Preis wert ist. Bei nem 30 Euro Unterhemd, das dann evtl. 10% trockener ist als triefnass, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das den Preis wert ist....


----------



## kordesh (1. Oktober 2014)

> Die Softshelljacke werde ich auch erst dann testen



Ich habe mir die recht aktuelle Lidls Softshelljacke gekauft. Der Preis war 16,99€. Dazu habe ich mir noch die Fahrradsocken gekauft. Die Socken finde ich auch genial! Sitzen super, keine nassen oder kalten Füße - alles top.
Die Jacke allerdings ist echt nicht so geil. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass diese den Wind nicht gut abhält. Getestet habe ich die Jacke in der letzten Woche morgens bei ca. 10 Grad auf einer anstrengenden 2h Tour. Ich habe wohl gut geschwitzt, was man sehr schnell gemerkt hat, da der Wind mich ziemlich schnell ziemlich ausgekühlt hat - nicht so optimal also...


----------



## Son_of_Thor (1. Oktober 2014)

kordesh schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die recht aktuelle Lidls Softshelljacke gekauft. Der Preis war 16,99€. Dazu habe ich mir noch die Fahrradsocken gekauft. Die Socken finde ich auch genial! Sitzen super, keine nassen oder kalten Füße - alles top.
> Die Jacke allerdings ist echt nicht so geil. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass diese den Wind nicht gut abhält. Getestet habe ich die Jacke in der letzten Woche morgens bei ca. 10 Grad auf einer anstrengenden 2h Tour. Ich habe wohl gut geschwitzt, was man sehr schnell gemerkt hat, da der Wind mich ziemlich schnell ziemlich ausgekühlt hat - nicht so optimal also...



Wie gesagt wir hatten hier schon 7 Grad morgens, aber da bin ich auch mit langarm Unterwäsche sowie Trikot jeweils von beiden mal und der Aldihose gefahren und das ging problemlos wurde aber langsam grenzwertig...keine Ahnung was passiert wenn es kälter wird, aber der Kram war ja auch eindeutig für Herbst deklariert soweit ich das weiß.

Kommt halt auch immer auf die Person an, ich friere halt gar nicht schnell und schwitze sehr stark...ebenso bin ich auch immer am experimentieren welche Kombinationen gut funktionieren...was haben sie gelacht das ich meine Fleecejacke noch über dem ganzen anderen Geraffel anziehe...ich bin auch bei stramm unter Null so völlig problemlos gefahren während woanders die Zähne geklappert haben 

Mfg Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honkori (1. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir voriges Jahr auch ein langärmliges Lidl "Unterhemd" gekauft. Wird zwar recht feucht durchs schwitzen, aber wenn man das "richtige Temperaturfenster" erwischt...wird das nicht unangenehm. Jetzt wo es kälter wird sollte man also nicht "so viel drüberziehen".
Ansonsten hat es problem- und schadlos einige Waschvorgänge" überlebt.


----------



## MucPaul (6. Oktober 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Morgen gibts beim Aldi Süd übrigens ne digitale Kofferwaage. Genauigkeit habe ich nicht gefunden, aber ums Bike mal grob zu wiegen für 4,99 sicher in Ordnung...



Ich hatte die von letztem Jahr mal mit der Küchenwaage verglichen. Abweichung war ca. 10g. Also ziemlich gut.


----------



## MucPaul (6. Oktober 2014)

Was mich bei der Radkleidung von Lidl und Aldi am meisten stört: die Nähte sind nicht endversiegelt (weil das Zeit kostet bei der Herstellung). Ich musste bisher jede Hose mit der Nähmaschine nachnähen, weil die Nähte aufgingen.
Das ist wohl der teure Unterschied zu Gore & Co. Die halten auch nach 5 Jahren perfekt zusammen.


----------



## xrated (6. Oktober 2014)

mit 100kg wäre die waage direkt brauchbar


----------



## Toseman (7. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand zufällig die Reflexionsjacke ausprobiert? In der lokalen Filiale scheinen die nicht sonderlich gut wegzugehen (letzten Donnerstag gab es jedenfalls noch alle Größen, die normalen Bikeklamotten in Größe 48 sind normalerweise nach zwei Stunden ausverkauft).

Hatte mir erst überlegt, sie als Regenjacke zu benutzen (als normaler Softshell-Ersatz wäre sie vermutlich zu dicht), die großen Belüftungsöffnungen und die unversiegelten Nähte haben mich dann aber doch vom Kauf abgehalten...


----------



## SoerenN (11. Oktober 2014)

Nächste Woche gibt es im Aldi SÜD Rückenprotektoren. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den Protektoren gemacht? 
Leider hat er keine DIN, aber muss ja nicht heißen, dass er nichts taugt.
https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...w42-do/ps/p/crane-rueckenprotektor-mit-weste/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (11. Oktober 2014)

Hat irgendwie wenig zu tun mit dem Rückenprotektor die sonst so verwendet werden.


----------



## 4mate (11. Oktober 2014)

SoerenN schrieb:


> Nächste Woche gibt es im Aldi SÜD Rückenprotektoren. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den Protektoren gemacht?
> Leider hat er keine DIN, aber muss ja nicht heißen, dass er nichts taugt.
> https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...w42-do/ps/p/crane-rueckenprotektor-mit-weste/


Müll


----------



## BikeFreakFelix (11. Oktober 2014)

SoerenN schrieb:


> Nächste Woche gibt es im Aldi SÜD Rückenprotektoren. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den Protektoren gemacht?
> Leider hat er keine DIN, aber muss ja nicht heißen, dass er nichts taugt.
> https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...w42-do/ps/p/crane-rueckenprotektor-mit-weste/


ich hab mir letztes jahr so einen gekauft zum skifahren. mein tipp: lass da bloß die finger von! das teil taugt nix und ist wenn ich ihn anhab wahrscheinlich gefährlicher als ganz ohne protektor zu fahren


----------



## Denyodp (18. Dezember 2014)

Mal ne Frage. Was haltet ihr von dieser Aldi Wintersporthose???
https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...tailseite-kw51-do/ps/p/crane-wintersporthose/

Ich habe die mir heute morgen einfach mal mitgenommen. Bin mir aber unsicher ob die was zum radeln taugt. In L viel zu groß, in M passt sie eigentlich ganz gut. Vielleicht ein klein bissl zu lang. Müsste ich noch mit Schuhen testen. Vorne ist sie winddicht. 

Schreibt mal eure Meinung. Ich suche halt immer noch eine Hose zum Winterradeln. Und 15,99€ ist jetzt auch nicht so viel Geld.


----------



## bobons (18. Dezember 2014)

Suchst Du eine Hose um bei 0 °C zur Arbeit zu fahren oder um es auf Trails krachen zu lassen?
Im ersten Fall: Vaude bietet da ein paar Modelle an, die wind- und wasserdicht sind, z.B. die Vaude Maddison. Gute Passform, abriebfest am Hintern.
Das ist die Aldi-Hose eben nicht - ohne Schutzbleche ist die wahrscheinlich nach 2 Stunden im Schlamm durchsichtig. Zudem gescätzt viel zu warm, habe mir auch schon diese Hosen angeschaut, da wird es mir schon beim Fühlen des Materials heiss. Es ist doch eine Gefütterte, oder?

Für MTB würde ich eine Winter-Bib nehmen (vorne winddicht und innen angerauht, PI Amfib wäre etwas für -10 - 0 °C) und eine kurze Sommerhose drüberziehen, falls die Bib nicht cool genug aussieht.


----------



## Denyodp (18. Dezember 2014)

Gute Frage. Zur Arbeit fahre ich nicht mir dem Rad. Homeoffice und Versicherungsaußendienst.

Die Aldi Hose geht zurück. Du hast schon ganz gut beschrieben weshalb die nicht taugt. Hatte sie spontan mal mitgenommen zum anprobieren. Im Prinzip fahre ich hier durch die Wälder, auch mal schlammig. Allerdings würde ich bei Starkregen nicht unbedingt losfahren. Dazu habe ich bislang ne lange Laufhose und ne Decathlon MTB Shorts getragen. Die Shorts ist ein bissl wasserabweisend. Werde mich wohl mal nach einer Wasser-/Winddichten Bib umschauen. Und zusätzlich dann eine Regenhose zum über die Jeans drüber ziehen. Die brauche ich wenn ich im Regen vom Fussball nach Hause radel und mich nicht so einsauen möchte.

Danke für Deine Einschätzung.


----------



## ride2befree (18. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe mir dieses Jahr im Herbst auch die Crivit Softshelljacke vom Lidl gekauft.. Für ca. 16 EUR bin ich damit voll zufrieden. Es ist eine ideale Übergangsjacke für Frühling und Herbst. und sieht in Hellblau mit Kapuze auch noch Klasse aus.

hier nochmal der Testbericht dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02...ken-von-endura-royal-scott-und-crivit-sports/


----------



## holgiduke (18. Dezember 2014)

So lange man sich in der Jacke nicht allzuviel bewegt, ist sie für den Preis ok. Bei (schon leichter) sportlicher Betätigung wird sie allerdings schnell zur Mobilsauna. Für mich zum Biken absolut untauglich!


----------



## toastet (18. Dezember 2014)

Die Jacke ist schon sehr warm innen, am rücken friert man dann, taugt daher auch maximal für kurze Strecken + Rucksack oder eben wenns kälter wird.


----------



## MucPaul (26. Dezember 2014)

Zu der Crivit Jacke kann ich nichts sagen, aber zu der sehr ähnlichen Crane Jacke vom Aldi.
Die hatte ich vorletzten Herbst im Aldi gekauft (die neongelb/schwarzen Jacken).
Ist vorne wirklich absolut winddicht und hat am Rücken ein durchlässiges Stretch-Fleece.
Mit der fahre ich auch bei 5°C problemlos 3-4h durch den Herbst. Jedoch sind meiner Meinung nach diese Jacken ausschliesslich für Rennradler oder Tourenfahrer gut, und nicht für MTB geeignet. Bleibt man stehen und geht zu Fuß etc. dann wird der nasse Rücken schnell eiskalt.
Auf einer längeren Rennradtour jedoch finde ich sie perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (26. Dezember 2014)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Jedoch sind meiner Meinung nach diese Jacken ausschliesslich für Rennradler oder Tourenfahrer gut, und nicht für MTB geeignet. Bleibt man stehen und geht zu Fuß etc. dann wird der nasse Rücken schnell eiskalt.


Hm, mit Rucksack dürfte das ja dann wieder anders aussehen, oder?


----------



## MucPaul (27. Dezember 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm, mit Rucksack dürfte das ja dann wieder anders aussehen, oder?


Ich glaube nicht. Die guten Rucksäcke liegen ja nicht auf, sondern leicht ab für die Zirkulation. Da dürfte bei Kälte kein großer Unterschied sein. Im Winter würde ich daher nicht mit einer Softshell fahren, die am Rücken ein LiteFleece hat.
Sehr empfehlen kann ich die Sachen von Decathlon, Hausmarke B'twin. Die sind eine Preisklasse oberhalb von Tchibo und Aldi, vom Material und Schnitt her aber vergleichbar mit sehr hochwertigen Marken. 
Ich habe 2 Sachen von denen und die sind absolut hochwertig und funktionell, vor allem die Bike-Softshells.


----------



## Denyodp (27. März 2015)

Ab dem 1.4.15 bietet Aldi Süd wieder Radklamotten an: 
https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebote/angebote-ab-mittwoch-1-april/


----------



## sun909 (27. März 2015)

Die Herbst-Winterhandschuhe von Aldi waren zwar schön warm,haben allerdings nur ca 10x biken ausgehalten.

Jetzt haben sich die Nähte zwischen den Fingern gelöst und der Stoff löst sich an den Fingern.

Also für die Tonne 

Grüsse


----------



## Denyodp (27. März 2015)

Werde mir wohl die Regenhose holen. Dann finde ich die Shorts interessant und evtl. hole ich mir noch so eine Softshell Jacke. Mit der aus dem Vorjahr bin ich ganz zufrieden. Bin damit im Winter auch öfters laufen gewesen.


----------



## Kadauz (27. März 2015)

Ich habe mit den Discount Klamotten immer das Problem, dass sie entweder viel zu weit geschnitte sind, oder wenn ich kleinere Größen nehme, zu kurze Ärmel haben. Der Rucksack sieht allerdings interessant aus. Schöne Größe und Trinkblasenfach.


----------



## Denyodp (27. März 2015)

Passen müssen die Klamotten, sonst ist es natürlich Käse. Die letzte Softshell war ziemlich eng geschnitten. Das fand ich sehr angenehm. Meine Frau will die Satteltaschen haben. Für 10€ kann man wohl auch nicht viel verkehrt machen.


----------



## spinner69 (27. März 2015)

Wer billigt kauft, kauft zweimal ... 

Keine Frage, viele Markenklamotten sind subjektiv betrachtet sehr teuer. Aber beispielsweise eine Fahrradregenhose für 9,99 € kann nicht viel taugen. Da tun sich schon Hersteller im Bereich von 100 € schwer, denn was hilft die schönste Regenhose, wenn man wegen der fehlenden Funktionalität drunter trotzdem pitschnass ist.

Muss aber jeder selbst entscheiden/abwägen.


----------



## Jierdan (27. März 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Die Herbst-Winterhandschuhe von Aldi waren zwar schön warm,haben allerdings nur ca 10x biken ausgehalten.
> 
> Jetzt haben sich die Nähte zwischen den Fingern gelöst und der Stoff löst sich an den Fingern.
> 
> ...


Kann ich nicht bestätigen, habe meine schon den dritten Winter im Einsatz und sie sehen beinahe noch aus wie neu. Wenn ich das mit den ganzen offenen Nähten, Löchern und abgeschrabbelten Flächen an den Gore vergleiche die ich davor eine Saison lang hatte... Wobei ich vermutlich mal dainese oder specialized probiere wenn die von Aldi doch mal durch sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denyodp (27. März 2015)

Wer billig kauft, kauft nicht immer zweimal. Ich denke es ist einfach wichtig die Klamotten richtig einzuschätzen. Die Regenhose werde ich für die Fahrt zum Fussball Training nutzen. Das sind ca. 4 Km eine Strecke. Wenn es richtig stark regnet fahre ich nicht mit dem Rad. Die Hose soll also meine Jeans trocken und schmutzfrei halten. Genau dafür nutzt ein Kollege schon mehrere Jahre ne Aldi Hose. Und für so einen Einsatzzweck wäre ne hundert Euro Hose ein klein wenig übertrieben. Zumal auch ganz gerne Klamotten aus der Umkleidekabine geklaut werden.


----------



## 4mate (27. März 2015)

Du musst dich nicht rechtfertigen, Beiträge wie jener von spinner69 haben hier nix zu suchen


----------



## CicliB (27. März 2015)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Ich habe mit den Discount Klamotten immer das Problem, dass sie entweder viel zu weit geschnitte sind, oder wenn ich kleinere Größen nehme, zu kurze Ärmel haben. Der Rucksack sieht allerdings interessant aus. Schöne Größe und Trinkblasenfach.



Dann doch 5€ drauf legen, und man hat bei Tchibo noch ne Trinkblase dabei: https://www.tchibo.de/m/trinkrucksack-p400065855.html


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. März 2015)

Der Tchibo Tipp ist nicht übel. Aber auch der Aldi-Rucksack für das Geld ist kaum zu toppen. Lidl war immer bei 9,99 glaub ich...die Rucksäcke waren genial fürs Geld.
Bei der Regenhose ist der EInsatzbereich halt abzuwägen. Für das Geld ist die Hose für mich perfekt für die Fahrt zur Arbeit. Selbst aus Plastiktüten kann man das für das Geld nicht billiger selbst machen 
Die hält den Regen draußen und den Schweiß halt drin. Muss man eben langsamer fahren, kommt aber trocken an. Für nen Alpencross oder 2 Stunden Training am Tag ist die sicher nicht entwickelt 

Ne 10 Euro Regenhose ist halt 10 Euro wert und taugt auch soviel. Immer noch besser als nass werden.

Die Regenjacke ist ein SKANDAL!! Wo ist die Brusttasche hin?? Meine 2 Jahre alte Regenjacke, die sogar im Winter fast täglich als oberste Schicht im Einsatz ist als Windschutz, ist nun langsam hinüber...die zieh ich aber auch zum Joggen und allem anderen an...und letztes Jahr gabs Regenjacken im gleichen System allerdings in grün, da brauchte ich noch keine neue...aber jetzt hätte ich gerne wieder eine und die Jacken sind anders Vermutlich stammte meine aus der Herbstserie. Muss meine neongelbe also noch nen halbes Jahr halten...

andererseits 13.- Euro und noch atmungsaktiv? Kaum vorstellbar...aber ich will keine Jacke mit Kapuze...

Die Shorts sehen gut aus muss aber testen, ob die nen Gummizug am Bund haben...steht was von elastisch...mal checken im Laden. Kommt immer gut, wenn man auf nem Ex-5000 Euro Rad mit den Aldi Klamotten unterwegs ist 

Bzgl. Softshell. Da hab ich auch eine vom Aldi. Die ist mit Sicherheit mehr als 5 Jahre, eher 8 Jahre alt. Außer dass der Rücken total rauh ist vom Rucksack ist das eine geniale Jacke...wenn die aktuelle nur annähernd so gut ist, dann hol ich mir da mal wieder eine. Meine war allerdings komplett schwarz...gefällt mir besser als dieses "vomit-mint-green" oder ist das neon?


----------



## sun909 (27. März 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen, habe meine schon den dritten Winter im Einsatz und sie sehen beinahe noch aus wie neu. Wenn ich das mit den ganzen offenen Nähten, Löchern und abgeschrabbelten Flächen an den Gore vergleiche die ich davor eine Saison lang hatte... Wobei ich vermutlich mal dainese oder specialized probiere wenn die von Aldi doch mal durch sind.



Es ging hier um die Modelle vom letzten Jahr!

Die sind Sch...

Hatte ältere (4Jahre?), die waren deutlich langlebiger.

Grüsse


----------



## lumpi0707 (27. März 2015)

Also die Short von Crane sieht gut aus. Müsste ich eigentlich zuschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (27. März 2015)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Lidl war immer bei 9,99 glaub ich...die Rucksäcke waren genial fürs Geld.


Also der Lidl-Rucksack von vor 2 Jahren ist bei mir sehr schnell kaputt gegangen. Beim ersten hat sich der Reißverschluss nach ein paar Mal benutzen verabschiedet (war noch innerhalb des Zeitraums, wo er angeboten wurde), und beim zweiten sind dann bald die Nähte im Inneren gerissen (das war dann leider danach).


----------



## Bench (27. März 2015)

Wer sich für die Short interessiert: Die Short selber ist ganz ok, etwas komischer Schnitt, wenig Taschen, aber geht.
Aber die Innenhose mit Polster taugt nur für die Tonne, die also nicht mitrechnen.
Das Polster ist so weich, das ist eher ne Damenbinde/Windel, als ein Polster.
Das gilt auch für die "Radunterhose".

Rucksack ist voll OK. Ist halt etwas größer als der von Tchibo.

Die Minipumpe ist auch ganz brauchbar.

Mein Zeug ist aus dem letzten Jahr.


----------



## Schildbürger (27. März 2015)

Wem die Fahrradklamotten zu weit sind sollte sich die Sachen zum laufen ansehen. Die sind enger geschnitten.
Nicht alles taugt was, ich habe auch schon einiges wieder zurückgebracht.
Bei einer Hose hakte der Reißverschluss nach 3 Monaten, das Geld habe ich wiederbekommen.
Alles kein Thema.


----------



## Deleted253406 (29. März 2015)

Brillen gibt's auch. Bei Lidl für 8 Euro bei Aldi für 2.
Aber die werden wohl wieder recht breit ausfallen.


----------



## udok (29. März 2015)

Hey Leute,

hoffe dass ich hier richtig bin,

was haltet ihr von der Action Cam die es aktuell bei Tschibo gibt?

Gruss Udo


----------



## DirkP. (30. März 2015)

DirkP. schrieb:


> Habe gestern mal eine Tour von 9.00 Uhr bis 15.00 Uhr gemacht
> 
> Hier ein kleiner Testbericht zur Aldi-Bikekleidung und zum Lidl Fahrradhelm.
> 
> ...



Also die Sachen vom letzten Jahr von Aldi und Lidl leben immer noch,hat alles gut und einwandfrei funktioniert durch den Herbst,sowie bei den jetzigen Ausfahrten. 
Dezember/Januar bin ich nicht gefahren.

Ob ich mir dieses Jahr auch wieder Sachen von dort kaufe,denke ich ehr nicht.
Hatte mir auch noch ein Scott Moto Cross Shirt zum Biken gekauft,bin ich auch sehr mit zufrieden.

mfg,Dirk


----------



## Denyodp (1. April 2015)

Puh, Einkauf beendet und gerade anprobiert. Man, man, man. Die Größenangaben sind diesmal völlig komisch. Ziemliches Glücksspiel. Ich bin 1,75 und wiege 75 Kg. Oberteile trage ich zwischen M und L. Hosen ebenfalls. Jeans in ca. 32.

Softsheljacke:
Fühlt sich ganz gut an. Ist ne dünne Windjacke. Bis auf die Taschen am Rücken keine weiteren Funktionen. Sitzt in 52 etwas locker, so daß ich noch gut was drunter ziehen kann. Ich habe mir gerade bei Amazon ne Vaude bestellt. Für 50 Euro. Diese hat abzipbare Ärmel und einige Belüftungsfunktionen. Die soll morgen hier sein. Im direkten Vergleich wird sich dann zeigen welche ich behalte.

Bike Short:
L ist dermaßen zu groß das ich davon ausgehe das mir M auch nicht passt. Schade, denn die Hose wirkt ziemlich wertig und fühlt sich gut an. Zudem so schön schlicht.

Regenhose :
Ebenfalls in L viel zu groß. Also deutlich. Da werde ich allerdings versuchen eine in M zu bekommen.

Handschuhe ich mitgenommen weil ich derzeit gar keine habe, ne Fahrradunterbuchse hab ich auch gekauft.


----------



## radler-29 (1. April 2015)

reusper... also!!! Hosen und Jacken von A,  L oder co. zum biken eher ungeeignete wenn man sich austoben will. Für normale Ausflüge wiederum doch brauchbar. Die Handschuhe aber waren und sind jetzt auch wieder besser oder wnigstens genauso gut  wie (Markenware) Ein Rucksack den ich bei Aldi kaufte tut seine dienste. Hat mich ne ganze Tour auf n Rücken begleitet  .
Lange Hosen kaufe ich von Zipp, sind echt gut und günstig. Kurze Hosen, Oberbekleidung und erst recht die Jacke nur noch Markenware.
Ich persönlich bin da bei Vaude hängen geblieben.  
Ich habe mir vor ca. zwei Jahren ein MTB gekauft und dachte , das ist nn Sportart die nicht so viel Geld kostet.... ...ich dachte n' Bike und los geht's .... wenn ich da jetzt mal so drüber nachdenke,  huihuihui aber das wisst ihr ja sicherlich selber.


----------



## Jan35i (1. April 2015)

Möchte auch mal meine Aldi-Erfahrung kundtun. 
Ich fahre seit 7!!!!!!! Jahren langfingerhandschuhe vom Aldi. Täglich zur Arbeit und auch auf dem MTB und Rennrad. Keine Ahnung wie die das wegstecken, aber die sind noch lange nicht fertig. Genauso meine Windstopperweste. Hab nur diese und die sieht immer noch aus wie neu.
 Die Regenklamotten fand ich bis jetzt immer mist, da fahr ich jetzt Vaude. 
Auf meinem Alpencross hab ich den Test Aldi Shirt gegen Odlo 78€ Shirt gemacht. Da merkt man deutlich den Unterschied. Die Funktionswäsche vom Aldi sind zum Runterrocken ideal. Joggen halbtagestouren etc. aber für den intensiven Einsatz nicht ausgelegt. Wäre ja schlimm wenn kein Unterschied zu merken wäre. Ich bin der Meinung man muss nicht immer das teuerste nehmen, je nach Einsatzzweck eben, ich hab Aldi Sachen und auch qualitativ hochwertige Produkte. Der Mix machts. Am Ende entscheidet eh immer der Geldbeutel


----------



## noocelo (1. April 2015)

Jan35i schrieb:


> (...) ich hab Aldi Sachen und auch qualitativ hochwertige Produkte.


so machen es eigentlich alle die ich kenne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lumpi0707 (2. April 2015)

also ich habe mir über ne Bekannte, die bei Aldi arbeitet, 2 Radlershorts von Crane mitbringenlassen in Grösse L und XL.
Muss gestehen,ich hab sie heute morgen schon auf der Arbeit mal schnell angezogen und so fällt mein erstes flüchtiges Fazit wie folgt aus 

1. Eindruck sehr gut und wirkt auch hochwertig

Werde beide Grössen behalten. Bin bei einer Körpergrösse von starken 170 cm und einem Kampfgewicht was gerade noch im zweistelligen Bereich mit beiden Hosen zufrieden. Mags halt nicht so enganliegend sondern eher bissel luftig und leger geschnitten.


----------



## Denyodp (2. April 2015)

Vaude Windoo in rot für 50 €
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B009PZH97S?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

Aldi Radler Softshell für 18 €
https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...e-kw14-mi/ps/p/crane-radlerjacke-softshell-2/

Habe beide Jacken gerade hier liegen und bin mir ein wenig unschlüssig welche ich behalte. Beim auspacken und anprobieren der VAUDE wurden mir zwei Dinge recht schnell klar. Die regulären 90 € sind zu viel und die Passform der Aldi Jacke steht der Vaude in nichts nach. Sowohl Aldi als auch Vaude wirken gut verarbeitet. Schwierig ist es die Funktion zu beurteilen. Ich kann ja jetzt nicht mit beiden Jacken mal eben ne Stunde laufen oder radeln gehen. 

Die Jacken fühlen sich unterschiedlich an bzw. sind ein wenig anders aufgebaut. Die Aldi Jacke hat von außen dünnes Softshell Material und von innen halt eine folienartige "Beschichtung". Fühlt sich angenehm an. Die VAUDE Jacke ist von außen wie innen "folienartig". Die Vaude Jacke hat hinten keine Taschen. Dafür aber seitlich zwei und eine Brusttasche. Reißverschlüsse funktionieren bei beiden Jacken gleich gut. Bei der Vaude kann man die Arme abzippen und zudem hat sie am Rücken eine Entlüftung. Die würde durch einen Rucksack aber wohl ihre Funktion verlieren.

Ich bin wirklich unschlüssig...


----------



## holgiduke (2. April 2015)

Ich habe keine der genannten Jacken, kann dir aber meine Erfahrungen mit Discounter und Marken-Softshell schildern:

Vor drei Jahren Softshell-Jacke von Lidl gekauft, machte einen guten Eindruck (optisch und von der Verarbeitung) und läßt sich als normale Freizeitjacke (für das Geld) auch gut tragen. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt mit dem Bike kam dann das böse Erwachen: mobile Sauna, ist zwar schön wasserdicht, aber leider auch von innen. Nach wenigen Kilometern war ich so durchgeschwitzt, das ich die Jacke leider auch nicht mehr ausziehen konnte, ohne mir eine Erkältung einzufangen Also zwangsweise die Tour mit der Jacke zu Ende gefahren und das Wasser immer schön aus dem Ärmel laufen lassen. Nie wieder!!!

Danach eine vernünftige Alternative gesucht und eine Vaude-Softshell im SSV bei BOC gekauft. Gut, kostet zwar das 4-fache, ist aber auch kein Vegleich zur Lidl-Jacke. Die Vaude ist besser geschnitten, sauber verarbeitet und atmungsaktiv. Damit kann man wirklich problemlos eine Tagestour fahren und steht nicht im eigenen Saft, trotzdem ist die Jacke schön warm. Diese Mehrausgabe hat sich für mich auf alle Fälle gelohnt.

Es kommt halt auch immer darauf an, was man damit machen will. Zum ernsthaft Sport treiben sind die Discounter-Klamotten (von Socken und Funktionsunterwäsche mal abgesehen) für mich nicht zu gebrauchen.

So, entscheiden mußt aber nun du ......


----------



## Promontorium (2. April 2015)

Ich finde die Discounter-Sachen in der Regel hinsichtlich des P/L-Verhältnis' auch super, würde aber in dem Fall aus den eben genannten Gründen UND weil sie vergleichsweise sehr günstig ist bei Vaude bleiben!


----------



## sJany (2. April 2015)

Ich habe eine Aldi-Softshell von 2014 mit abzippbaren Ärmeln und kann nur bestätigen, dass der Schweißtransport nicht wirklich funktioniert. Mein Winteroutfit bei ca. 0 Grad: Funktionsunterhemd (direkt am Körper natürlich feucht), dünner Fleece-Pulli (bleibt trocken, Schweiß geht nach außen weg), Aldi-Softshell (nach 30 min. von innen klatschnass, obwohl es mir nicht wirklich zu warm war). Solange man fährt, ist es klimatisch perfekt, aber bei Pausen wird es kalt. 

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob sich die Vaude bei diesen Randbedingungen besser schlägt. Für 50€ würde ich eher die Vaude nehmen.


----------



## nervy1962 (2. April 2015)

My 50cents:
Hab überwiegend Sachen von Aldi, Lidl und Co. Für meine Bedürfnisse reichen diese Sachen völlig aus. Muß aber dazu sagen, daß unterste Schicht immer Marke ist, von ODLO, Pearl IZUMI u.ä.. 
Ich seh halt nicht ein, die überteuerten Preise für "spezielle Bikekleidung" zu zahlen, die überwiegend "normale" Sportkleidung ist.
Und mein Ars... passt auch in eine Discounterradhose,  ohne Schmerzen auch nach einer 60km Tour.
Aber wie so oft sind die Geschmäcker und Geldbeutel halt verschieden, ich freu mich jede Saison über neue Bikeklamotten und das Gesparte wird in neue Parts oder Bike gesteckt.

happy trails


----------



## Denyodp (2. April 2015)

Also ich habe letztlich die Vaude behalte. Aber ob diese für Temperaturen um die 0 Grad so die richtige ist? Das ist ne wirklich ziemlich dünne Windjacke.


----------



## Promontorium (2. April 2015)

Es wird ja noch wärmer, die kann man auch dann noch gebrauchen!


----------



## Denyodp (3. April 2015)

Ja klar. Genau für die Übergangszeiten ist es eine passende Jacke. Ich meinte sJany der oben gefragt hat ob die Vaude auch was für 0 Grad sei. Dafür ist sie nicht gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sJany (3. April 2015)

Meine Aldi-Jacke ist sicher auch nicht für 0 Grad gedacht, allerdings kann man das ja beliebig durch die Zwischenschicht(en) steuern. Bei 10 Grad ein dünnes Trikot, bei 0 Grad ein Fleecepulli. Die Funktion der Softshell ist, den Wind abzuhalten und Schweiß rauszulassen. Das Warmhalten erledigt die Zwischenschicht.


----------



## MrMapei (4. April 2015)

Meine Erfahrung mit der aktuellen Softshell-Jacke von Aldi deckt sich etwa hiermit:


holgiduke schrieb:


> Bei der ersten Ausfahrt mit dem Bike kam dann das böse Erwachen: mobile Sauna, ist zwar schön wasserdicht, aber leider auch von innen. Nach wenigen Kilometern war ich so durchgeschwitzt, das ich die Jacke leider auch nicht mehr ausziehen konnte, ohne mir eine Erkältung einzufangen Also zwangsweise die Tour mit der Jacke zu Ende gefahren und das Wasser immer schön aus dem Ärmel laufen lassen. Nie wieder!!!
> 
> Es kommt halt auch immer darauf an, was man damit machen will. Zum ernsthaft Sport treiben sind die Discounter-Klamotten (von Socken und Funktionsunterwäsche mal abgesehen) für mich nicht zu gebrauchen.
> 
> So, entscheiden mußt aber nun du ......


Ich habe sie am Donnerstag gekauft und abends beim Joggen ausprobiert. Temperatur war etwa 6 Grad, gefühlt wegen des kalten Windes noch etwas kälter. Unter der Jacke hatte ich nur ein Kurzarm-Funktionsunterhemd. Nach etwa 10 Minuten stand das Wasser in der Jacke und das wurde auch bis zum Schluss nicht besser. Positiv an der Jacke finde ich die auffällige Farbe und die Passform. Im Gegensatz zu einer Vaude-Jacke (Kuro), die ich im Winter anprobiert hatte, passt die Aldi-Jacke perfekt. Bei der Kuro hat es am Brustkorb gepannt, dafür waren die Ärmel zu lang und am Bauch war auch zu viel Platz.


----------



## woersdorfer (4. April 2015)

Da der Beitrag ja ursprünglich von mir kam möchte ich hier natürlich auch noch meine Erfahrungen mitteilen.

Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist bei bei beiden sehr schwankend. Manches hält ewig und manchmal ist es relativ schnell durch. 

Was die Atmungsaktivitaät betrifft sind wir uns wohl alle einig - ich kann von einem Produkt was nur einen Bruchteil kostet nicht verlangen, dass es die selbe Funktionalität hat wie ein weitaus teureres Produkt.

Mein persönlicher Knackpunkt ist der Schnitt bzw. die Passform. Da ich ein langer schlacksiger Kerl bin fällt bei mir schon mal alles was lange Ärmel/Beine hat raus. Auch bei Shirts oder Hosen muss ich erstmal anprobieren.

Mittlerweile fahre ich (wie die meisten Anderen hier denke ich auch) zweigleisig. Allerdings hole ich mir die Markenware auch nur im Ausverkauf, da es mir sonst einfach zu teuer ist, und ich auch nicht die neueste oder hippste Kollektion brauche.


----------



## Promontorium (4. April 2015)

woersdorfer schrieb:


> Da ich ein langer schlacksiger Kerl bin fällt bei mir schon mal alles was lange Ärmel/Beine hat *raus*.



Wasis?


----------



## woersdorfer (4. April 2015)

Ich bin 1,89m bei 78kg - also lang und dürr. Die Arme sind zu kurz, und die Hosen haben Hochwasser.


----------



## Promontorium (4. April 2015)

Du meinst die Arme der Kleidung (Ärmel)? Und die Hosen haben Hochwasser? Dann brauchste doch lange Ärmel/Beine!
Oder sind die Arme zu kurz, aber die Beine zu lang? Gibt's sowas?
Is ja auch egal im Grunde...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woersdorfer (4. April 2015)

Meinte natürlich die Ärmel sind zu kurz.


----------



## Promontorium (4. April 2015)

, egal!


----------



## noocelo (4. April 2015)

so, alle klarheiten beseitigt?


----------



## Promontorium (4. April 2015)

Klar ist nur, daß nix klar ist!


----------



## sp00n82 (4. April 2015)

Ich denke mal, dass die langarmigen (und "langbeinigen" ) Versionen ganz einfach zu kurz für seine Arme und Beine sind. Bei den kurzen Versionen fällt das ja nicht so auf, aber wenn es das ganze Bein bedecken soll, das dann aber nicht tut, könnte das unter Umständen etwas seltsam aussehen...


----------



## woersdorfer (4. April 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass die langarmigen (und "langbeinigen" ) Versionen ganz einfach zu kurz für seine Arme und Beine sind. Bei den kurzen Versionen fällt das ja nicht so auf, aber wenn es das ganze Bein bedecken soll, das dann aber nicht tut, könnte das unter Umständen etwas seltsam aussehen...



Das sieht nicht nur seltsam aus, es ist auch noch kalt.


----------



## Easy (6. April 2015)

Ich kaufe mir Aldi-Klamotten für mehrtägige Radtouren. Das Trikot, Socken und Wäsche wird 2 Tage getragen und fliegt dann in den Müll. So wird der Rucksack gegen Ende der Tour immer leichter und ich muss nicht unterwegs waschen. Die Aldi Regenklamotten habe ich einem Hüttenwirt geschenkt, der kann sie gut an Gäste, die vom Regen überrascht werden, weiter verschenken.


----------



## lumpi0707 (6. April 2015)

Na wenn man zu viel Geld hat......


----------



## IndianaWalross (6. April 2015)

Scheiss doch auf die Umwelt und das man so ganz nebenbei das Ausbeuten der armen Schweine in den Herstellerländern noch richtig fett unterstützt, weil "wird ja immer hübsch gekauft / nachgefragt" - wen juckts? Nach mir die Sintflut und was kratzten mich andere? 

Ich hasse Leute mit so einer Einstellung, wie kann man nur so abgrundtief asozial veranlagt sein und das auch noch öffentlich kundtun???


----------



## toastet (6. April 2015)

und du schneiderst deine klamotten selber und kaufst die nicht von den "markenherstellern", die ihre arbeiter genau so ausbeuten und sich mit den höheren preisen vorrangig selbst die tasche vollstopfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (6. April 2015)

Ich glaube die Reaktion war auf den Beitrag von dem "Ich trage die Klamotten 2 Tage und werf sie dann weg"-Herren. Das kann ich sogar einigermaßen verstehen, das ist wirklich ziemlich Umweltverachtend. Und wenn das sogar ich schon sehe...


----------



## Roedler (6. April 2015)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Scheiss doch auf die Umwelt und das man so ganz nebenbei das Ausbeuten der armen Schweine in den Herstellerländern noch richtig fett unterstützt, weil "wird ja immer hübsch gekauft / nachgefragt" - wen juckts? Nach mir die Sintflut und was kratzten mich andere?
> 
> Ich hasse Leute mit so einer Einstellung, wie kann man nur so abgrundtief asozial veranlagt sein und das auch noch öffentlich kundtun???



Mhm, so viel Hass?
Der ohne Sünde ist werfe den ersten Stein! 

Der Mensch ist die Umweltsau, viele Menschen wenig Umwelt! Wer entscheidet wo man mit dem Umweltschutz anfängt? Frag mal die richtig Reichen (vorallem im nahen Osten), auf was die alles scheißen!


----------



## radler-29 (6. April 2015)

hmmm ich frage mich ob er, wenn im Rucksack nix mehr drin ist, den dann auch weg schmeißt ???   Womöglich wirft er sogar das Fahrrad am Bahnhof weg !?  
oder das ist alles nur  blablabla


----------



## noocelo (6. April 2015)

Easy schrieb:


> Das Trikot, Socken und Wäsche wird 2 Tage getragen und fliegt dann in den Müll.




... hirn auch?


----------



## IndianaWalross (7. April 2015)

Roedler schrieb:


> Mhm, so viel Hass?
> Der ohne Sünde ist werfe den ersten Stein!
> 
> Der Mensch ist die Umweltsau, viele Menschen wenig Umwelt! Wer entscheidet wo man mit dem Umweltschutz anfängt? Frag mal die richtig Reichen (vorallem im nahen Osten), auf was die alles scheißen!



Also mal ehrlich - ich habe in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie Wäsche gekauft, 1x für wenige Tage getragen und die dann weggeworfen!!!

Natürlich trennt man seinen Müll nicht immer perfekt - ändern sich ja auch ständig (bei uns zumindest) die Anforderungen was jetzt wieder in welche Tonne - aber sowas wie oben vonwegen 1 Tour tragen > wegwerfen - ist mir ja noch nie untergekommen!

Und soweit wird es bei mir auch in den nächsten 35 Jahren NIEMALS kommen!

Btw - was schaust soweit in die Ferne vonwegen naher Osten? Siehst ja ganz in der Nähe wird genug rumgesaut... War auch schon in Tunesien usw. und ja da lag der Strand am 4 Sterne Hotelbunker auch voller Abfall, Reifen, Tüten etc. es hat mich genauso angekotzt.

Man kann nur bei sich anfangen und versuchen es so gut wie irgend möglich zu machen - das tue ich im mir möglichen Rahmen (z.B. nicht jedes Stück Gemüse oder Obst in ne einzelne Plastetüte beim Einkaufen sondern ich nehm das lose mit im Wagen zur Kasse und verwende auch wiederverwertbare Einkaufstragetaschen usw. nur als kleines Beispiel)...

Aber deswegen muss ich so ein übertrieben negatives Handeln wie oben beschrieben doch nicht gutheissen oder womöglich Leute die sich damit öffentlich brüsten sogar noch loben??? Da kann ich guten Gewissens ganze LKW-Ladungen spitze Kiesel schleudern - denn sowas hab ich mir wie gesagt noch nie geleistet!


----------



## decay (7. April 2015)

Vielleicht packt er ja sein Obst sogar in Baumwollbeutel!


----------



## radler-29 (7. April 2015)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Man kann nur bei sich anfangen und versuchen es so gut wie irgend möglich zu machen


Auch wenn ich dadurch vielleicht das Thema verfehle, man kann nur hoffen das es noch mehr Menschen gibt die *vielleicht sogar *ihr Obst in Baumwollbeutel packen.  
Jedes mal wenn ich durch die Landschaft radel oder latsche regen mich verirrte gelbe Säcke auf, Folien, Windeln...Müll halt, Müll der hier nicht hin gehört. Ich frage mich immer was für unterbelichtete Menschen so was tun. Es gibt alle Möglichkeiten der Welt den Müll fachgerecht zu entsorgen aber ganz bestimmte Ar....löcher haben das wohl nicht nötig.
Wenn man sich dann mal dazu äußert, dann will keiner was davon hören oder man wird sogar verspottet. Leute, ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt aber ich find's Scheiße.
Achsoja, das hat jetzt nix mit dem Hosenwegwerfer zu tun, auch wenn ich es nicht verstehen muss aber es geht mir wirklich um all den Müll der überall rumliegt. Deswegen finde ich gut was Indiana Walross geschrieben hat


----------



## Deleted 173968 (7. April 2015)

Die Steigerung von Müll sind mMn diese Hundescheiße-Beutel die säuberlich zugeknotet am Wegesrand liegen. Was denken die Hundebesitzer? Das die Beutel nach Hause laufen und dort von sich aus in die Tonne klettern?
Dann doch lieber die Scheiße liegen lassen und auf Regen hoffen...


----------



## pfeifferheiko (7. April 2015)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Btw - was schaust soweit in die Ferne vonwegen naher Osten? Siehst ja ganz in der Nähe wird genug rumgesaut... War auch schon in Tunesien usw. und ja da lag der Strand am 4 Sterne Hotelbunker auch voller Abfall, Reifen, Tüten etc. es hat mich genauso angekotzt.



nur mal so am rande wo sagte easy das er es in Meer oder in den wald wirft?
er sagte klar das er es paar tage trägt und dann wandert es in den *müll*."was für mich Abfalleimer bedeutet, wo ist dann sachgerecht von Fachkräften entsorgt wird"

dann zum Thema Shopping da du es ansprichst.
in meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es paar besondere öko/bio Apostel.
drücken mir auch permanent Geschichten von wegen sie sind umweltbewusst und anderen mumbist rein kaum geht man mit ihnen shoppen wandert in den einkaufswagen= 5 scheiben bio wurst in kunststoffblister, 5 tomatenscheiben im kunstoff...., 5 biobrot scheiben im Kunststoff,......150ml bio saft in Kunststoff.....
sorry die liste wird endloss.

der Einkaufswagen der bio/ökofutzis besteht schlussendlich aus 60% plasteikmüll rest in das eigentliche gut.
genau solche futzis produzieren ~500g plastemüll täglich unbewusst.
alleine 2 mineralwasserflaschen 1,5L wiegen je ~90gramm/stück und das zu trinken ist völlig normal......
am liebsten nimmt man dann im laden noch Produkte die pfandfrei sind, solche tauchen immer wieder auf und werden bevorzugt gekauft da man sie überall entsorgen kann ohne nen frust wegen dem verlorenen pfand zu schieben....

da will jemand dem Nutzer easy was über Umweltverschmutzung erzählen? im ernst?
ein sportshirt"200g Plastik" wird nach 3 tagen weggeworfen und das wird als unmöglich bezeichnet?

was ist mit dem halben Kilo plastemüll das durch die mittlerweile übliche lebensmittelverpackung täglich von fast jedem Nutzer produziert wird.........


schaut euch mal den täglichen wahn in Supermärkten an und was die leute da an plastemüll rausschleppen und keiner davon auch nur ansatzweise kristisiert wird weil das ja völlig normal ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radler-29 (7. April 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> schaut euch mal den täglichen wahn in Supermärkten an und was die leute da an plastemüll rausschleppen und keiner davon auch nur ansatzweise kristisiert wird weil das ja völlig normal ist....


ist nicht normal aber der Kunde hat keine Wahl....leider


----------



## pfeifferheiko (7. April 2015)

jo ich weiß ich kenns ja auch noch von mir vor 20 jahren und eben wie es jetzt ist.
früher gabs überall die übliche fleichabteilung wo man seine wurst bestellt hat und in ein hauhdünnen papier  seine bestellte menge geschnitten bekommen hat und gut wars.

jetzt gibt's kaum noch echte fleichabteilungen vor allem in kleinen märkten" oder Discountern".
nur noch zugeräumte kühlfächer wo von jeder wurstsorte ganz einfach paar scheiben in unmassen Plastik verpackt sind.

der total normale wahnsin halt.

daran gemessen find ich die Sache mit dem wegwerf-shirt wirklich nen klacks die hier aufgebauscht wird.


----------



## honkori (7. April 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Die Steigerung von Müll sind mMn diese Hundescheiße-Beutel die säuberlich zugeknotet am Wegesrand liegen. Was denken die Hundebesitzer? Das die Beutel nach Hause laufen und dort von sich aus in die Tonne klettern?
> Dann doch lieber die Scheiße liegen lassen und auf Regen hoffen...



Öhm...es dauert tatsächlich nie sehr lange bis böse, böse Hunde mit ihrem (im übrigen biologischen abbaubaren) Dung, den Weg aus der Bildzeitung hierher finden. Ich lasse im Wald übrigens alles liegen was meinem hintenraus fällt.
Den Hundehassern mein freundliches Beileid -> Schade das es bisher noch keine Helmpflicht gab.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. April 2015)

Das hast' aber was deutlich missverstanden: Hundehasser nicht. Mir fehlt nur die Logik, die Scheiße in Tüten zu verpacken und diese dann am Wegesrand zu drappieren.


----------



## Wayne_ (8. April 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Was denken die Hundebesitzer?


Da scheitert's bei den meisten schon.


----------



## honkori (8. April 2015)

Wayne_ schrieb:


> Da scheitert's bei den meisten schon.



Dummkopf...und wohl auch zu spät für die Helmpflicht. 

@Robert ...dann Sorry. Da habe ich übrigens auch so meine "Deutungsprobleme", denn in der Stadt führe die "verlorenen Tüterei" auf Protest gegen fehlende "Ablagemöglichkeiten" zurück. Selbst in Berlin schleppst du die Tüten ewig mit die rum.


ciiaooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. April 2015)

honkori schrieb:


> ...denn in der Stadt führe die "verlorenen Tüterei" auf Protest gegen fehlende "Ablagemöglichkeiten" zurück. ...



Najaaaa...klingt für mich nach Ausrede: so'n Hundespaziergang ist ja kein plötzliches Ereignis. Warum nicht die Tüterl in eine dafür vorgesehene Umhängetasche stecken und daheim in die Tonne stecken -wenn man es schon nicht schafft, seinem Hund beizubringen unter ein Gebüsch oder in die Gosse zu kacken. 

Obwohl's die Kackbeutel auch bei Aldi & Co gibt, jetzt wieder back to Topic.


----------



## Wayne_ (8. April 2015)

honkori schrieb:


> Dummkopf...und wohl auch zu spät für die Helmpflicht.


Für eine Hirnpflicht für Hundehalter ist es aber nie zu spät. Würde zwar zu einer kurzzeitigen Überfüllung der Tierheime führen. Aber was soll's, werden die Viecher halt nach China gekarrt, die machen lecker Suppe draus.


----------



## eddy 1 (8. April 2015)

Gibt's Jetzt Bei Aldi Mülltüten ??
Oder worum geht's ?


----------



## 4mate (8. April 2015)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Oder worum geht's ?


Zwerginnenaufstand einer Pseudogutmenschin nach dem Motto:
Am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen


----------



## MrMapei (8. April 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Das hast' aber was deutlich missverstanden: Hundehasser nicht. Mir fehlt nur die Logik, die Scheiße in Tüten zu verpacken und diese dann am Wegesrand zu drappieren.


Bei uns hatte die Gemeindeverwaltung die glorreiche Idee den Tütenspender mit integriertem Mülleimer direkt an einem Kinderspielplatz zu installieren.  

Ergebnis: Hundehalter verpacken sorgfältig die Hinterlassenschaften in die Tüten, werfen Sie in den Mülleimer und die süßen Kinderchen haben ein kostenloses Stinkbombendepot


----------



## everywhere.local (8. April 2015)

klickst auf nen Thread, steht nur scheisse drin. Was ist denn los?


----------



## noocelo (8. April 2015)

haben alle 'was zu sagen.


----------



## Timo1186 (8. April 2015)

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen einen Montageständer von lidl geholt....und bin schwer begeistert.
hat 1/4 von dem gekostet was die üblicherweise kosten.


----------



## honkori (8. April 2015)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Bei uns hatte die Gemeindeverwaltung die glorreiche Idee den Tütenspender mit integriertem Mülleimer direkt an einem Kinderspielplatz zu installieren.
> 
> Ergebnis: Hundehalter verpacken sorgfältig die Hinterlassenschaften in die Tüten, werfen Sie in den Mülleimer und die süßen Kinderchen haben ein kostenloses Stinkbombendepot



Um noch schnell den letzten Tropfen beizusteuern...ehrlich gesagt, vor ca. 44 Jahren hätte ich auch besseres mit 'ner Tüte Hundekacke im Sinne gehabt, als sie sinnlos auf der Straße liegen zu lassen. 
Aber so war das früher...blutige Knie nach 'nem Rollerennen und heute steigt keiner der "wen interessiert's Jünglinge" ohne die richtige "Proteinlösung bzw. Gore XYZ" aufs Bike. 


ciiaooo


----------



## roooney86 (8. April 2015)

Um wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen:

Habe mir letzte Woche (?) die Short bei Aldi gekauft. Habe für mich Größe M und für meine Freundin die Frauenshort in S und M geholt.
Die Männershort M war mir (71kg bei 172cm) deutlich zu groß. Größe S gab es nicht.
Daher habe ich dann mal die Frauenshort M ausprobiert und die passt perfekt.  Die Innenhose ist eh für die Tonne, aber die Short finde ich absolut in Ordnung für das Geld (12,99€). Ich ziehe eine Endura-Innenhose drunter und gut ist. Mir auch Scheißegal, wenn jemand weiß, dass ich eine Frauenshort von Aldi fahre 

Preiswerte, schlichte Shorts habe ich sonst irgendwie noch nirgendwo gefunden. Vielleicht hat jemand Tips?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (8. April 2015)

Als ich am nächsten Tag bei Aldi guckte gab es nur noch Übergrößen aber davon waren gleich 20 Packungen da oder so. Lernen die eigentlich nie das die meisten Radfahrer nicht derart fett sind? Das konnte ich nun schon seit etwa 10 Jahren beobachten.


----------



## damage0099 (8. April 2015)

Die Zielgruppe sind wohl eher nicht die 'sportlicheren' Radler


----------



## NewK (8. April 2015)

Genau, und die brauchen oftmals gar keine Trickots


----------



## Kadauz (8. April 2015)

roooney86 schrieb:


> Um wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen:
> 
> Habe mir letzte Woche (?) die Short bei Aldi gekauft. Habe für mich Größe M und für meine Freundin die Frauenshort in S und M geholt.
> Die Männershort M war mir (71kg bei 172cm) deutlich zu groß. Größe S gab es nicht.
> ...



Billiger geht nicht:

http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-shorts-mtb-short-500-ohne-innenhose-herren-id_8299222.html

Oder mit noch allen Größen:

http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-shorts-mtb-short-500-schwarz-id_8330561.html


----------



## IndianaWalross (8. April 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Die Steigerung von Müll sind mMn diese Hundescheiße-Beutel die säuberlich zugeknotet am Wegesrand liegen. Was denken die Hundebesitzer? Das die Beutel nach Hause laufen und dort von sich aus in die Tonne klettern?
> Dann doch lieber die Scheiße liegen lassen und auf Regen hoffen...



An vielen dieser Beutel steht, dass sie biologisch abbaubar sind - daher wohl...
Es steht aber *auch *dran, dass man sie *dennoch *im Abfalleimer zu entsorgen hat... nur soweit lesen die dann wohl nicht...


----------



## IndianaWalross (8. April 2015)

@pfeifferheiko > wie schön, dass du so "Bioökofuzzis" in deinem Bekanntenkreis hast, die sich so benehmen. Ich finde *ein wenig* Umweltbewusstsein nicht als "Krank" oder "Fuzzi" nur muss man es eben dann auch durchziehen.

Ich hab btw. _nirgends _geschrieben ich mache _alles _im Leben Biofuzzig sondern ich bemühe mich nach Kräften so gut ich kann, aber hier wie auch in jedem anderen Forum werden immer nur die Reizworte gelesen und dann die Axt ausgepackt statt mal komplett zu lesen und dann zu denken...

Btw. was ist an "ich trag es 1x und werfe es in den Mülleimer" jetzt besser als "ich trag es einmal und werfe es dann irgendwohin"??? Es ist beide Male massive Verschwendung von Ressourcen, Ausbeutung von Arbeitskräften und Verschmutzung der Umwelt durch die Entsorgung die dann statt finden muss und vorab für den somit imho sinnlosen Transport zum Konsumenten - das Wort trifft hier wohl mal voll ins Schwarze... naja...


----------



## 4mate (8. April 2015)

Wie überaus passend 


IndianaWalross schrieb:


> werden immer nur die Reizworte gelesen und dann die Axt ausgepackt
> statt mal komplett zu lesen und dann zu denken...


In diesem Thread geht es um Kleidung von Aldi, Lidl und Co.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Deine Beiträge sind hier deshalb fehl am Platz. Es steht dir frei, zu deinem Themenkreis
selbst einen Thread zu eröffnen. Da der Bezug zu Fahrrädern nur indirekt gegeben ist,


> Sonstige Bikethemen
> 
> alles, was nicht in eine andere Kategorie passt (bikebezogen) - für völlig andere Themen
> gibt es weiter unten "Kein Thema - wenig Regeln"


ist das KTWR dazu das richtige Unterforum und dort die *Lounge 2.0*

Oder doch besser gleich im Narrenschiff* Ship of Fools* ?!
Für Threads mit geringer Halbwertzeit - da man zuvor schon weiß wie es enden wird* *


----------



## xrated (8. April 2015)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Billiger geht nicht:
> 
> http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-shorts-mtb-short-500-ohne-innenhose-herren-id_8299222.html
> 
> ...



Die 3/4 kostet schon 40€ und da ist nicht mal ne Innenhose dabei.


----------



## P4LL3R (8. April 2015)

Kurze Bewertung zur Inoc-Bib-Short, die es derzeit bei Hofer gibt (Aldi in Österreich). 
Beim anprobieren war ich positiv überrascht, die Qualtät ist alles andere als schlecht. Der Sitzpolster ist auch etwas fester, also etwas für längere Touren und nicht so wie sonst bei den Discounter-Hosen üblich. Heute habe ich sie aber auf meinem XC-Bike mit Vollcarbonsattel ohne Polsterung ausprobiert und war nicht sonderlich zufrieden. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob mein Hintern nicht passt oder der Poster in der Hose an der falschen Position eingenäht ist, aber ich habe kaum etwas vom Polster gemerkt. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Hose für eine nicht sonderlich sportliche Sitzposition ausrelegt ist, denn der Polster war irgendwie immer an der falschen Stelle. Mit meinen guten, deutlich teureren Hosen von Gore, Assos und co. kann ich problemlos 50km auf dem Carbonsattel fahren, heute hat mir der Arsch nach 20km schon weg getan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (9. April 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Wie überaus passend
> In diesem Thread geht es um Kleidung von Aldi, Lidl und Co.
> Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> Deine Beiträge sind hier deshalb fehl am Platz.



Und was genau hast DU bisher zum Thema "Kleidung von Aldi und Lidl" beigetragen? 

Deine "Beiträge" sind hier deshalb fehl am Platz  .


----------



## Deleted 331894 (13. April 2015)

Also ob Bike Rucksacke fuer 19,99 oder ne Regenjacke fuer 9,99 bis jetzt war alles gut vom Lidl. Gehn keine Faeden auf, genauso gute Optik und Haptik wie beim Markenhersteller. Was nicht Sicherheitsrelevant ist kauf ich bei dene

Da ich beim Sport kreuz und quer durchs Gehoelz und Gestein rumple werd ich mir kein Markenzeug kaufen das genausoschnell hin is. Und nur fuers Kaffeetrinken und Posen ne Softshell von Dynafit fuer 499.00Eur?  no chance...


----------



## Denyodp (13. April 2015)

Hallo!

Ich war die letzte Woche an der Nordsee im Urlaub und konnte die hier ja schon öfters vorgestellte Vaude Windjacke mehrfach beim joggen testen. Diese hier: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B009PZH97S?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00

Die Temperaturen lagen morgens um 8°, bei Nordsee untypisch leichtem Wind. Gelaufen bin ich im für mich mittlerem Tempo. 10 KM in ca. 60 Minuten. Getragen habe ich ein kurzes Funktionsunterhemd und drüber mal ein dünnes langärmliges oder kurzärmliges Laufshirt. 

Kurzärmlig und die Windjacke geht gar nicht. Der Schweiß auf der Haut sammelt sich an der Jackeninnenseite und läuft regelrecht zu den Handgelenken hinunter. Langärmlig ist es okay. Das Laufshirt nimmt den Schweiß auf und dieser verdunstet. Aber so richtig gut funktioniert das nicht. Die Jacke ist nach dem laufen von Innen richtig Nass, von Außen komplett trocken. Die Jacke ist sehr winddicht. Ich habe die Jacke auch mal so am Strand angehabt. Drunter nen Unterhemd und ne dünnen Pullover.Da war ich überrascht wie warm die Kombi ist. Regen hatten wir zum Glück die ganze Woche über nicht. Somit kann ich nicht beurteilen wie wasserabweisend die Jacke ist.

Ich bleib dabei, 90€ ist ein Witz, 50 € gehen aufgrund der guten Reißverschlüsse und den abzippbaren Ärmeln in Ordnung.


----------



## Snowcrash (14. April 2015)

Ich hatte mir vor 2 Wochen beim Aldi die Short, das Shirt und eine Unterhose gekauft und bin eigentlich auch recht zufrieden damit, obwohl ich offen gesagt aber auch keinen Vergleich habe. Wenn ich mir mal so angucke, was diese Sachen zu "normalen" Preisen kosten, kann ich darauf aber auch verzichten. €70 für 'ne Unterhose? 

Jedenfalls bereue ich es jetzt schon ein bisschen, mir von allem nur eins gekauft zu haben und keine Softshell-Jacke. Andererseits, bei dem momentanen Wetter braucht die auch kein Mensch. Ich hatte jedenfalls gesehen, dass man den ganzen Kram beim Lidl auch online bestellen kann. Super Sache, aber sind die Klamotten vergleichbar? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, hier in dem Thread schon mal rausgelesen zu haben, dass ein paar Leute mit den Aldi-Sachen glücklicher waren, aber vielleicht ist das auch nur paranoide selektive Wahrnehmung. Hat irgendjemand den direkten Vergleich und könnte was dazu sagen?

Ach so, habe ich eigentlich einen Knick in der Optik oder sind das hier nicht einfach verschiedene Farben, sondern völlig verschiede Hosen?

http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-herren-fahrradshorts/p193387

Die graue wirkt länger und hat andere Taschen, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Mir gefällt schwarz eigentlich besser, aber die graue Hose macht einen besseren Gesamteindruck.


----------



## Denyodp (14. April 2015)

Tja, das ist so eine Sache mit "Aldi vs. Lidl". Ich selbst habe bislang die Klamotten von Lidl minderwertiger empfunden als die von von Aldi. Ich habe eine 3/4 Lauftight von Lidl. 1 x getragen, danach nie wieder. Passt nicht richtig, rutscht und franselt nach 1 x waschen schon aus. War damals zu faul die umzutauschen. Allerdings habe ich mir gestern einen Laufschuh von Lidl gekauft und werde diesen tatsächlich als Zweitlaufschuh behalten. Vor drei Wochen gab es einen von Aldi den ich umgetauscht habe da er qualitativ keinen guten Eindruck gemacht hat und mir letztlich auch nicht richtig passte. Der Lidl Schuh macht einen ordentlichen Eindruck. Im Shop sieht die von dir verlinkte Radhose auch gut aus. Ich denke das wirst du einfach ausprobieren müssen. Die Versandkosten von 4,95 € sind natürlich nicht so wenig, gemessen am Preis der Hose. Verschlechtern also das Preisleistungsverhältnis


----------



## Zementsack (14. April 2015)

Mein Eindruck Aldi (Süd) kontra Lidl:
Bei den Hosen gibt es nicht viel Unterschied. Die Polster sind immer recht massiv was ein gewisses "Windelgefühl" zur Folge hat, insbesondere im Vergleich zur Rennrad- oder Triathlonhosen. Bei den Unterhemden ist mir Lidl irgendwie lieber, allerdings sind die recht dick. Das Sommerunterhemd von Aldi von 2014 ist auch okay und etwas dünner, war damit auf der letzten BR-Radltour gut bedient. Noch etwas besser finde ich Unterhemden von der Rose-Hausmarke, auch weil es die in einer Netz-Version gibt.
Bei Trikots wäre mein Geheimtipp Maisch (www.radtrikot.de). Bezahlbar kriegt man das aber nur als Finisher-Trikot bei einem Bike-Marathon (zum Beispiel Keiler-Bike) und muss dann auch mit der Werbung darauf herumfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (14. April 2015)

Ob die Sachen was taugen ist auch von Jahr zu Jahr verschieden.
Daher sehe ich mir die im Laden an und wenn ich meine das sie was sind, nehme ich die mit.
Zuhause nochmal ausgibt anprobieren und dann behalten oder zurückgeben.


----------



## MucPaul (20. April 2015)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Ob die Sachen was taugen ist auch von Jahr zu Jahr verschieden.
> Daher sehe ich mir die im Laden an und wenn ich meine das sie was sind, nehme ich die mit.
> Zuhause nochmal ausgibt anprobieren und dann behalten oder zurückgeben.


Geht mir genauso. Die Sachen bei Aldi sind jedesmal von einem anderen Hersteller (jenachdem, wer das billigste Gebot aus China gegeben hat). Da muss man dann jedes mal schauen, wie die Passform und das Material sind. Kann man nicht pauschal sagen.

Die ALDI Bike-Hosen (Jersey Shorts) letzten Sommer waren super und das Chamais sogar so richtig gut, dass ich mir gleich ein paar davon geholt habe.
Die MTB Shorts jedoch sind grausam. Aussenhose richtig gut (!), das Inlay ein Krampf. Die aktuellen Bike Unterhosen ein Witz.

Meine 3/4 Bike-Jersey vom Lidl hat nicht mal die erste Ausfahrt überlebt und ich bin in Fetzen nach Hause gekommen. Nähte haben sich großflächig aufgelöst. Ein Krampf das Teil. Lidl kaufe ich nicht mehr, nachdem ich mehrmals probiert und mehrmals enttäuscht war.


----------



## MucPaul (20. April 2015)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich war die letzte Woche an der Nordsee im Urlaub und konnte die hier ja schon öfters vorgestellte Vaude Windjacke mehrfach beim joggen testen. Diese hier: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B009PZH97S?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00
> 
> ...



Natürlich ist die Windjacke winddicht! Sonst wär sie ja keine. Und da Wind ja molekülmäßig aus Sauerstoff und Stickstoff besteht und dicht sein soll, kann die Windjacke auch schlecht Wasserdampf durchlassen. Irgendwie muss sie ja dichten.
Du solltest Dir eine dampfdurchlässige Sportjacke holen. Die ist windabweisend, aber nicht winddicht.
Schau mal auf die Sticker der Windjacken und Regenjacken, dort siehst Du die Angaben zu Dampfdurchlässigkeit Liter pro m² pro Stunde. Das variiert von 2L (meine billige Aldi Regenjacke) bis 13L (teure Gore Regenjacke)


----------



## xrated (20. April 2015)

Genial bei Aldi ist ja immer wieder und das beobachte ich schon seit ca. 10 Jahren, dass die kleinen Größen Ruckzuck vergriffen sind und ewig viele größere Sachen rumliegen. Das gleiche auch bei den LEDs, die mit wenig Watt wollte kein Mensch (waren preislich sogar gleich?). 
Müssen ja sehr fähige Leute dort im Einkauf hocken.


----------



## UTC01 (20. April 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Bike Unterhosen ein Witz.


Das kann ich unterschreiben. Gestern die erste Längere Tour damit gemacht: sitzen zwar ganz gut bei mir, aber die Polsterung ist wirklich ein Witz. Einen Versuch war es aber Wert.


----------



## MucPaul (20. April 2015)

UTC01 schrieb:


> Das kann ich unterschreiben. Gestern die erste Längere Tour damit gemacht: sitzen zwar ganz gut bei mir, aber die Polsterung ist wirklich ein Witz. Einen Versuch war es aber Wert.


Zum Inline Skaten sind die aber ganz gut, da man ja sonst nur einen leichten Jersey Anzug an hat. Da ist die dünne Polsterung ideal zum skaten und sich hinsetzen. 
Soweit meine Erfahrung, nachdem ich versucht hatte, irgendeinen Nutzen aus den gekauften Dingern zu ziehen (ausser der Altkleider Tonne).


----------



## sennator (26. April 2015)

UTC01 schrieb:


> Das kann ich unterschreiben. Gestern die erste Längere Tour damit gemacht: sitzen zwar ganz gut bei mir, aber die Polsterung ist wirklich ein Witz. Einen Versuch war es aber Wert.


Ist halt auch immer Geschmackssache, mir kommt die relativ dünne Polsterung der Aldi-Unterhose (von letztem Jahr) gerade recht, hab noch ne x mal teurere Gore Bikeware mit massivem Polster und damit kommt mein Gesäß überhaupt nicht klar.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (26. April 2015)

Ich habe das schon lange aufgegeben. Weder mit Lidl noch mit Aldi bin ich besonders glücklich geworden und schließlich sind die Klamotten lange vor Erreichen der Zerfallsgrenze im Müll gelandet. Schade ums Geld und Ressourcen schonend war das auch nicht. Irgendwann kam ich dann auf Decathlon. Die speziellen Marken kommen mir nicht ins Haus. Die Preise sind nur auf Abzocke. Da mach ich nicht mit. Seit über 3 Jahren kaufe ich jetzt beim Decathlon und kann nicht klagen. Unterhosen für 9,90 das Paar, T-Shirts fürs gleiche, kurze Bibs für 39.00. Jacken liegen um den gleichen Preis. Qualität ist gut, Passform und Komfort für mich ausgezeichnet. Für meine Wochentouren genau das richtige. Abends gewaschen, morgens trocken. Wie wichtig gutes Outfit ist merkt man auf solchen Touren. Von 0° - 25° C, von trocken bis 12 Stunden Wolkenbruch und Schneefall noch dazu, für all das musst du das richtige dabei haben (Rennsteig im letzten Jahr).


----------



## sigggi (26. April 2015)

Zementsack schrieb:


> Mein Eindruck Aldi (Süd) kontra Lidl:
> Bei den Hosen gibt es nicht viel Unterschied.


Muss man ausprobieren.
Die Lidl Hosen waren dieses Jahr nix, das Sitzpolster war vorn zu kurz.
Die Aldi Hosen dagegen waren Klasse. Eine zu hause anprobiert und dann gleich wieder fünf Stück davon geholt. So habe ich wieder für die nächsten 3-4 Jahre etwas für meine Alltagsfahrten und Trainingsrunden.


----------



## jojo_ab (26. April 2015)

Ich habe mir dieses Jahr bei Aldi (Süd) den Bike-Rucksack geholt. Nach drei Touren kann ich sagen, dass er echt gut ist. Angenehm auf dem Rücken, geringes Eigengewicht, Träger/Bänder gut angebracht, viele Fächer und augenscheinlich gute Verarbeitung. Man schwitzt auch nicht übermäßig, da die Polsterung sinnvoll angebracht ist. Regenhaube ist auch integriert, die habe ich aber noch nicht genutzt. Für 9,90€ echt nix falsch gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (27. April 2015)

jojo_ab schrieb:


> Ich habe mir dieses Jahr bei Aldi (Süd) den Bike-Rucksack geholt. Nach drei Touren kann ich sagen, dass er echt gut ist. Angenehm auf dem Rücken, geringes Eigengewicht, Träger/Bänder gut angebracht, viele Fächer und augenscheinlich gute Verarbeitung. Man schwitzt auch nicht übermäßig, da die Polsterung sinnvoll angebracht ist. Regenhaube ist auch integriert, die habe ich aber noch nicht genutzt. Für 9,90€ echt nix falsch gemacht!



Bei dem hatte ich auch überlegt, weil er gut aussah.
Ich hatte einen ähnlichen letzten Herbst bei Lidl geholt (das kleine 7L Modell) und er funktioniert sehr gut. Leider ist gleich nach 1 Woche ein Reissverschluss auseinander gegangen und nun muss ich das irgendwie fixen. 
Aber EUR 10,- ist er auf jeden Fall wert.


----------



## MucPaul (27. April 2015)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Ich habe das schon lange aufgegeben. Weder mit Lidl noch mit Aldi bin ich besonders glücklich geworden und schließlich sind die Klamotten lange vor Erreichen der Zerfallsgrenze im Müll gelandet. Schade ums Geld und Ressourcen schonend war das auch nicht. Irgendwann kam ich dann auf Decathlon. Die speziellen Marken kommen mir nicht ins Haus. Die Preise sind nur auf Abzocke. Da mach ich nicht mit. Seit über 3 Jahren kaufe ich jetzt beim Decathlon und kann nicht klagen. Unterhosen für 9,90 das Paar, T-Shirts fürs gleiche, kurze Bibs für 39.00. Jacken liegen um den gleichen Preis. Qualität ist gut, Passform und Komfort für mich ausgezeichnet. Für meine Wochentouren genau das richtige. Abends gewaschen, morgens trocken. Wie wichtig gutes Outfit ist merkt man auf solchen Touren. Von 0° - 25° C, von trocken bis 12 Stunden Wolkenbruch und Schneefall noch dazu, für all das musst du das richtige dabei haben (Rennsteig im letzten Jahr).



Decathlon kann ich nur empfehlen. Habe von denen ein Long Shirt und eine Radl Softshell. Von der Qualität her absolut mit Gore vergleichbar! Vom Preis etwas über Aldi, aber jeden Cent wert.


----------



## MrMapei (27. April 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Decathlon kann ich nur empfehlen. Habe von denen ein Long Shirt und eine Radl Softshell. Von der Qualität her absolut mit Gore vergleichbar! Vom Preis etwas über Aldi, aber jeden Cent wert.


Hast du auch Erfahrung mit der Funktionsunterwäsche von Decathlon?


----------



## decay (27. April 2015)

Ich hab alles mögliche von denen und könnte von keinem Teil sagen, dass es schlechte Qualität war. Ob jetzt Merino zum guten Kurs (Gruss an Icebreaker) oder normale Funktionsshirts, Wanderhosen, noch nie wirklich reingefallen damit. Leider nicht in ganz Deutschland verbreitet, aber mittlerweilen kann man ja bestellen.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (27. April 2015)

Alle meine Sportsachen sind von Decathlon, auch die U-Wäsche und alles funzt super. Wer braucht schon Gore und Konsorten, ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Snowcrash (27. April 2015)

sigggi schrieb:


> Muss man ausprobieren.
> Die Lidl Hosen waren dieses Jahr nix, das Sitzpolster war vorn zu kurz.
> Die Aldi Hosen dagegen waren Klasse. Eine zu hause anprobiert und dann gleich wieder fünf Stück davon geholt. So habe ich wieder für die nächsten 3-4 Jahre etwas für meine Alltagsfahrten und Trainingsrunden.



Jo, kann ich nur bestätigen, Aldi Hose top - Lidl Hose Flop. Die Polsterung der Innenhose schnürt einem so richtig die Klöten ab. Auch vom Material her macht die Aldi Hose einen deutlich wertigeren Eindruck. Unterhosen fand ich von beiden vergleichbar und durchaus in Ordnung. Habe da den Vergleich nicht, sicher könnte das Polster hochwertiger sein, aber besser als gar nix und ich zahle ganz sicher keine €50 für eine Unterhose, ich bin doch nicht bekloppt . Die Decathlon Unterhosen mögen mit €13 gerade noch so in Ordnung gehen, aber ob die wirklich besser sind als die von Aldi/Lidl wage ich nach Einsicht der Bilder und Bewertungen irgendwie zu bezweifeln. Trikot vom Lidl hatte ich noch nicht an, macht aber einen sehr ähnlichen Eindruck zum Aldi Trikot.


----------



## sibu (27. April 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Jo, kann ich nur bestätigen, Aldi Hose top - Lidl Hose Flop. Die Polsterung der Innenhose schnürt einem so richtig die Klöten ab.


 Du hättest nicht die Damenhose kaufen sollen  (Tschuldigung, konnte nicht widerstehen). 

Etwas mehr ON-Topic: Aldi und Lidl hatten und haben für Radtouren Taschen im Sortiment, die am Gepäcktrager eingehängt werden. Vor drei Jahren waren die von Aldi gut, sind aber bei gleich bleibendem Preis in Material und Verarbeitung immer einfacher geworden. Lidl hat die zumselben Preis wie Aldi im Sortiment, aber noch in der robusteren Ausführung. 

Ich habe auch den Eindruck, das Lidl etwas experementierfreudiger ist und öfter neue Angebote testet, bzw. Angebote, die nicht gut laufen, entweder ganz fallen lässt oder nur noch im Internet vertreibt (z.B. die MTB-Schuhe).


----------



## MucPaul (27. April 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Jo, kann ich nur bestätigen, Aldi Hose top - Lidl Hose Flop. Die Polsterung der Innenhose schnürt einem so richtig die Klöten ab. Auch vom Material her macht die Aldi Hose einen deutlich wertigeren Eindruck. Unterhosen fand ich von beiden vergleichbar und durchaus in Ordnung. Habe da den Vergleich nicht, sicher könnte das Polster hochwertiger sein, aber besser als gar nix und ich zahle ganz sicher keine €50 für eine Unterhose, ich bin doch nicht bekloppt . Die Decathlon Unterhosen mögen mit €13 gerade noch so in Ordnung gehen, aber ob die wirklich besser sind als die von Aldi/Lidl wage ich nach Einsicht der Bilder und Bewertungen irgendwie zu bezweifeln. Trikot vom Lidl hatte ich noch nicht an, macht aber einen sehr ähnlichen Eindruck zum Aldi Trikot.



War gerade in der Mittagspause beim Aldi. Die haben fast alles derzeit in Restposten-Regalen.
ABER: welche Aldi Hose ist denn nun die Gute, die Du meinst?
Es gibt Rad Unterhosen, Rad Shorts (eher Rennrad geeignet) und Rad MTB Short mit Innenhose.


----------



## Snowcrash (27. April 2015)

Ich meine die MTB-Short mit Innenhose, die Unterhosen fand ich wie gesagt auch ganz ok (und nein, ich trage die nicht zusammen ). Das Einzige, was mich an der Hose stört, ist dass sie nur eine und auch relativ kleine Tasche hat. Möchte hier aber noch mal betonen, dass ich noch nie was anderes als Aldi/Lidl Fahrradklamotten angehabt habe, die Meinungen darüber, was "gut" ist, könnten also auseinander gehen. Ignorance is Bliss, kann ich da nur sagen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ifatih76 (27. April 2015)

Ich suche auch schon seit längerem nach einer Softshell Jacke. Mein Kumpel empfiehlt mir  Gore Phantom für ca. 150 € mit abnehmbarem Ärmeln. Da ich neu dabei bin (MTB fahren) würde ich mich über eine Empfehlung von Decathlon freuen. Die haben ja da recht unterschiedliche Jacken. Ich würde sagen anziehen würde ich sie bei Temperaturen so um die 0-15 Grad Celsius!? Habt ihr einen Tip?


----------



## Denyodp (29. April 2015)

Denyodp schrieb:


> ...
> Regenhose :
> Ebenfalls in L viel zu groß. Also deutlich. Da werde ich allerdings versuchen eine in M zu bekommen.
> ...



Hihi! Hatte keine in M mehr bekommen. Heute war ich normal bei Aldi einkaufen. Und auf dem Grabbeltisch lagen noch ein paar Rad-Klamotten deutlich reduziert. Hab die Regenhose im M für 4,99 € ergattert. Spätestens bei dem Preis kann man wohl nix falsch machen. Gerade mal anprobiert. Passt gut. Auch über einer Jeans. Die Softshelljacken gab es auch für 5€. In 48 aber dann doch zu klein. Könnte sich also lohnen nochmals bei Aldi vorbei zu schauen.


----------



## Baitman (30. April 2015)

Also ich habe da auch schon Lehrgeld gelassen. Eine Softshell mit abnehmbaren Ärmeln von Crivit, passt zwar gut, schwitze aber schon wenn ich sie nur normal trage. Ähnlich auch bei nem Langarmshirt von Decathlon. Ist vom Stoff etwas dicker, sobald ich das Teil trage schwitze ich auch unangenehm. Dafür habe ich andere Dinge von Discountern die ich schon jahrelang gerne nutze...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (1. Mai 2015)

Keine Softshell zum Biken, egal von welchem Hersteller oder zu welchem Preis. Das Material kann das einfach nicht was die Werbung verspricht. Dünne regendichte und atmungsaktive Jacke nehmen und darunter mit den Oberteilen variieren, sonst geht das schief.


----------



## JenJoyance (1. Mai 2015)

Hab mir beim letzten Angebot eine Bikehose von Aldi geholt (10 Euro, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht) und bin total zufrieden! Ebenso finde ich Decathlon fast immer super was das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis betrifft.  Würde die Sachen allerdings immer im Laden kaufen, weil man dann die eine oder andere Macke evtl. doch bemerkt und sich ein anderes Teil schnappen kann.


----------



## Denyodp (4. Mai 2015)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Vaude Windoo in rot für 50 €
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B009PZH97S?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> 
> Aldi Radler Softshell für 18 €
> ...



Seit heute habe ich zusätzlich auch die Aldi Jacke. Runtergesetzt auf 8 €. Mal schauen wie die sich so schlägt. Beim radeln bin ich mittlerweile mit der Vaude echt zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johann36 (5. Mai 2015)

hi
ich war nach sehr vielen Fehlkäufen, auch superteuren, vor ner weile auf der suche nach ner sportjacke wo ich absolut keinen Kompromiss machen muss hinsichtlich funktionalität und tragekomfort und hab sie schlussendlich gefunden. 

meine Erfahrung aus der jackensuch Odyssee.
da ich es hier 2x lese bei dir denyodp "Folie und folienartig", sowas kannst ungesehen in die tonne werfen es kann nix taugen.
in Bekleidung wo Folien draufgeklebt oder dazwischengeklebt sind säuft man immer ab und das unter garantie, hab es selber ein duzend mal erlebt.

dann noch kurz zu Discounter vs superteuer.
das lässt sich auf jeden fall nicht verallgemeinern aber ich hatte da auch beides ausprobiert und beides taugte in meinem fall nix, das kompromisslose Produkt hab ich im mittleren preisberreich gefunden.

kurz paar Sachen die ich hatte und die aus der jetzigen Erfahrung rein Garnichts taugten und ich nicht mal mehr nen euro für sowas bereit sein würde zu zahlen:
gore bikewear windstopper kostete um die 150€
arcteryx softshell kostete auch um die 160€
vaude softshell kostete um die 60€
Tchibo softshell kostete um die 20€
lidl softshell kostete um die 15€
.....
"die gezahlten preise sind schätzungen weil ich die Rechnungen nicht mehr hab"
und da war natürlich noch einiges von anderen firmen dabei.

ich hab mir aus Neugier diese 8€  softshell auch beim Aldi angesehn die superdünn ist mit innen ner Plastikfolie drin, für sowas würd ich nicht mal 1€ hinlegen das es nichts taugen kann.
auch ein geschenktes unbrauchbares Produkt bleit trotzdem unbrauchbar.

mein tipp:
finger weg von Bekleidung mit Plastikfolien dran oder drin.


----------



## holgiduke (5. Mai 2015)

johann36 schrieb:


> ich war nach sehr vielen Fehlkäufen, auch superteuren, vor ner weile auf der suche nach ner sportjacke wo ich absolut keinen Kompromiss machen muss hinsichtlich funktionalität und tragekomfort und hab sie schlussendlich gefunden.
> 
> dann noch kurz zu Discounter vs superteuer.
> das lässt sich auf jeden fall nicht verallgemeinern aber ich hatte da auch beides ausprobiert und beides taugte in meinem fall nix, das kompromisslose Produkt hab ich im mittleren preisberreich gefunden.


 
Und was ist nun der super Tipp im mittleren Preisbereich? Oder ist der so individuell, dass es für die anderen User nichts bringt?


----------



## Decke76 (5. Mai 2015)

Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht ☺dein Favorit Bitte


----------



## Denyodp (5. Mai 2015)

Was die Aldi Jacke letztlich taugt wird sich zeigen. Bei 8€ wäre es mir auch egal wenn ich sie nächstes ausrangiere. 

Zur Vaude kann ich mittlerweile sagen das sie beim Joggen nicht in der Lage ist die Feuchtigkeit schnell genug nach Außen zu transportieren. Beim biken klappt dies allerdings ziemlich gut. Der Fahrtwind kann kann durch die Belüftungsöffnungen (Tasche, Reißverschluss, Öffnungen am Rücken) ganz gut genutzt werden. Auch als Weste ist die Jacke sehr angenehm. Also für eine quasi immer dabei Jacke finde ich sie sehr gut, zumindest für den reduzierten Preis.


----------



## xrated (5. Mai 2015)

Wie ist denn die Lidl Trekking Hose mit den abnehmbaren Beinen? Und wie groß fällt die aus am Bauch?


----------



## Deleted 217350 (6. Mai 2015)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Was die Aldi Jacke letztlich taugt wird sich zeigen. Bei 8€ wäre es mir auch egal wenn ich sie nächstes ausrangiere.
> 
> Zur Vaude kann ich mittlerweile sagen das sie beim Joggen nicht in der Lage ist die Feuchtigkeit schnell genug nach Außen zu transportieren. Beim biken klappt dies allerdings ziemlich gut. Der Fahrtwind kann kann durch die Belüftungsöffnungen (Tasche, Reißverschluss, Öffnungen am Rücken) ganz gut genutzt werden. Auch als Weste ist die Jacke sehr angenehm. Also für eine quasi immer dabei Jacke finde ich sie sehr gut, zumindest für den reduzierten Preis.



Gemeint ist glaube ich die "Vaude Windoo" (in rot, weil schneller) ?!

Inzwischen habe ich die auch ein paarmal getragen und die hat das Zeug zu einem dauerhaften Sommerbegleiter  . Sehr angenehm, sowohl als Weste, als auch mit Ärmeln als Jacke. 
Das Hin- und Wegzippen der Ärmel geht nach ein paar Mal flott und gut.
Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## johann36 (9. Mai 2015)

holgiduke schrieb:


> Und was ist nun der super Tipp im mittleren Preisbereich?



sorry bin nicht so oft online und hatte nicht verlink wo ich gelandet bin.

bin letztendlich bei einer Firma aus england fündig geworden die im Vordergrund reine funktionaliät hat und Aspekte wie modisch hipper schnitt und farben oder aufgeplustertes eigenmarketing in Zeitschriften usw wie gore,vaude und co es betreiben keine sonderliche Bedeutung hat.
http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/paramo-fuera-ascent-windproof-jacket-p290028

mit 80€ im Mittelfeld vom preis.
modisch hipper schnitt  und dafür graunvolles körperklima auf sich zu nehmen ist halt ne individuelle entscheidung was einem wirklich wichtiger ist.
hier kaufen viele nur nach nem modischen Gesichtspunkt oder mit welcher marke kann ich am besten posen in der Öffentlichkeit um als stylischer biker durchzugehen.
ich hatte vor paar jahren auch noch diese Denkweise.

was nütze es mir das gore zugegeben cooler geschnitten war als mein jetziges teil, das Kleidungsstück funktionell dafür der blanke Horror war.

in dem beitrag geht's ja eher um billigs vs superteuer und was davon zu halten ist.
ich hatte in beiden berreichen nur sehr schlechte Erfahrungen und bin ganz wo anders fündig geworden.


----------



## roundround (9. Mai 2015)

Ich habe gerade 2 Trikots vom Lidl gekauft.

Guter sportiver Schnitt, 6 €. Ich glaube damit kann man arbeiten.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (11. Mai 2015)

johann36 schrieb:


> sorry bin nicht so oft online und hatte nicht verlink wo ich gelandet bin.
> 
> bin letztendlich bei einer Firma aus england fündig geworden die im Vordergrund reine funktionaliät hat und Aspekte wie modisch hipper schnitt und farben oder aufgeplustertes eigenmarketing in Zeitschriften usw wie gore,vaude und co es betreiben keine sonderliche Bedeutung hat.
> http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/paramo-fuera-ascent-windproof-jacket-p290028
> ...



Noch deutlich stylischer, hipper und zum Posen geeigneter als Vaude, Gore und Co. sind Schriftbeiträge von mindestens mittlerer Sprachqualität  .


----------



## holgiduke (11. Mai 2015)

johann36 schrieb:


> bin letztendlich bei einer Firma aus england fündig geworden


 
Also, wenn ich mir eine Jacke kaufe, dann möchte ich die in der Regel auch vorher mal anprobieren, das gilt vor allem bei Funktionskleidung für den Sport, die für mich schon vernünftig passen muß und wo es auch auf die Verarbeitung ankommt. Und da ist mir der ganze Aufwand mit einer Bestellung im Ausland dann doch zu hoch, da gehe ich lieber vor Ort ins Geschäft oder bestelle bei bekannten deutschen Versendern. Aber jeder, wie er mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Topa86 (11. Mai 2015)

Servus,

ich habe heute mein Paket von Lidl bekommen, habe mir dort die Handschuhe und die Schlüpper bestellt. Mal schauen, für 5,99€ kann man nicht meckern...


----------



## johann36 (11. Mai 2015)

holgiduke schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich mir eine Jacke kaufe, dann möchte ich die in der Regel auch vorher mal anprobieren, das gilt vor allem bei Funktionskleidung für den Sport, die für mich schon vernünftig passen muß und wo es auch auf die Verarbeitung ankommt.



30 jahre war dieses high end zeug nur in England und Schottland zu haben seit diesem jahr bekommt man es auch langsam über deutsche Händler, dieser shop hat bespielsweise schon paar modelle im Sortiment.
ich hatte zwecks größen und Passform mit der Firma ja mailverkehr und sie sagten das sehr viele mails aus Deutschland kommen wo deine Kritik oft angesprochen ist und nicht jeder das Geld und die zeit hat nen paramo shop in England zu besuchen um sich alles anzusehen was es da so gibt.
darum wollen sie den deutschen und anderen ländern in Europa auch die Möglichkeit geben an das zeug ranzukommen.

hier wurde der neue schlupfanorak schon mal angetestet welchen es erst seit letztem jahr gibt und bishen auf das einzigartige funktionsprinzip der Bekleidung des konzerns wird auch kurz angesprochen.

das teil ist von der Optik bishen plumper/breiter geschnitten als meine jacke aber irgendwie muss man das ja über den kopf kriegen.

die jacke die ich besitze performt definitiv alles was ich je hatte locker aus und die verarbeitungsquali ist ein absoluter traum, soviel kann ich sagen.


----------



## toastet (11. Mai 2015)

was hat das noch mit Aldi und Lidl zu tun worum es hier ja geht?


----------



## johann36 (13. Mai 2015)

wennst mal ein stück zurück schaust sieste das ich 2x Produkte vom Discounter hatte und damit insgesammt 40€ zum fenster rausgeworfen hab.
und dann kommen die üblichen leute die dann sagen:
selber schuld, wer billig kauft kauft 2x mal, musst halt gore und co kaufen um was ordentliches zu haben.

dieses überteuerte zeug das hier am laufenden band dannn als Gegenstück genannt wird hat kein bishen mehr getaugt als das lidl ding ausser das es hipper geschnitten war.

das hats damit zu tun.
gruß Johann.


----------



## MucPaul (13. Mai 2015)

@johann36 : Da muss ich Dir leider Recht geben. Die Qualität auch von sehr teuren Sachen (z.B. Specialized Radkleidung) war nur marginal besser als die hochwertige vom Discounter. 
Auch beim Aldi gibt es billige (sprich Müll) Artikel und kurz danach preiswerte (sprich brachbar und nicht zu teuer) Artikel im Angebot.

Tja, was soll ich sagen. Nun bin ich selbst wieder Opfer meiner Nichtselbstbeherrschung geworden.
Eigentlich wollte ich nur Milch kaufen beim Aldi und da lag dann doch noch eine dieser neongrünen leichten Softshell Radjacken rum, sogar in meiner Größe und auf EUR 9,99 runtergesetzt.
Eigentlich brauche ich sie gar nicht, aber sie hat sich dennoch in meinen Einkaufskorb geschmuggelt.

Was nun?
Taugt sie was oder ist sie totaler Murks?
Hat die jemand mal mit etwas sportlicher Aktivität getestet?


----------



## MrMapei (14. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte sie mal zum Joggen an, trotz Temperaturen um die 5Grad war es schnell sehr nass in der Jacke. Drunter hatte ich nur ein Funktionsunterhemd. Seitdem liegt sie unbenutzt rum...


----------



## MucPaul (14. Mai 2015)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Ich hatte sie mal zum Joggen an, trotz Temperaturen um die 5Grad war es schnell sehr nass in der Jacke. Drunter hatte ich nur ein Funktionsunterhemd. Seitdem liegt sie unbenutzt rum...


Ich glaube,  zum Joggen ist eine winddichte Radlerjacke auch nicht gedacht. Da musst Du schon eine sehr luftige nehmen. 

Habe soeben einen Bericht im TOUR Magazin dazu gefunden. 
http://www.tour-magazin.de/service/...d-zubehoer-vom-discounter-im-test/a36069.html
Mal schauen, ich werde sie dann wohl mal behalten.


----------



## Denyodp (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo!

Nur zur Info. Ab Samstag gibt es bei Aldi Süd wieder ein par Fahrradrsachen. Räder, Pumpe, Tool, Shirts, Shorts, Regenjacken ect.
https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebote/angebote-ab-samstag-23-mai/

Werde mir die Shorts mal wieder anschauen.


----------



## MrMapei (20. Mai 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ich glaube,  zum Joggen ist eine winddichte Radlerjacke auch nicht gedacht. Da musst Du schon eine sehr luftige nehmen.


Ich habe auch noch eine unluftige, teure Radlerjacke von Gore, da ist das Joggen kein Problem ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8fach (20. Mai 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> ...
> Hat die jemand mal mit etwas sportlicher Aktivität getestet?



Ich hatte sie neulich, als starker Wind war, übergezogen und fand sie recht nützlich. Ich hatte noch Glück, eine in 54 zu ergattern. Bei den Aldi-Jacken muss ich fast immer die größte nehmen, weil mir sonst die Armlänge nicht ausreicht. 
Ich habe erst im letzten Herbst Aldi für mich entdeckt und mehrer Artikel gekauft. Bin voll zufrieden, alles m.E. das kleine Geld wert. Ich bin aber auch mehr der Schönwetter-Fahrer, so dass ich nicht sooo oft eine Jacke brauche oder übermäßig beanspruche. Ich nehme auch gerne Lauf-Klamotten von Aldi zum Radeln, Jacke wie Hose.


----------



## MucPaul (22. Mai 2015)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch eine unluftige, teure Radlerjacke von Gore, da ist das Joggen kein Problem ....


Ne Radlerjacke ist von Natur aus winddichter als eine Joggingjacke, allein wegen der Verdunstungsrate und Fahrtwind.
Ich habe aus der Grabbelkiste vom Aldi die neon-orange Joggingleichtjacke ergattert. Und in der kann ich 1h joggen, ohne ins Schwitzen zu kommen. Sie ist auch wesentlich dünner als die Radlerjacke.


----------



## Bench (23. Mai 2015)

Und ich habe eine Laufjacke von Aldi, die ich zum radeln nehme, und auch die wirkt wie ein Plastiksack.
Dicht ist sie gegenüber Fahrtwind, aber nass wird man durch den Schweiß, weil nix verdunstet.


----------



## noocelo (23. Mai 2015)

ich habe auch eine softshell, in der man sauschnell schwitzt. um sie dennoch verwenden zu können, hab' ich sie eben unter den achseln und auf brusthöhe mit ein paar schwarzen 5mm ösen versehen. 



 



 

test steht noch aus.


----------



## Denyodp (23. Mai 2015)

Hihi, Aldijackentuning  Vielleicht am Rücken noch nen Reißverschluss einwählen zum entlüften???


----------



## noocelo (23. Mai 2015)

... wär' die flexiblere lösung. allerdings braucht man für die ösen nur 'n hammer und ein paar minuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Malte- (24. Mai 2015)

Gibt's Erfahrungen oder Meinungen zur ultra leichten Regen bzw. Windjacke, die es seit heute bei Aldi Süd gibt?


----------



## sibu (24. Mai 2015)

-Malte- schrieb:


> Gibt's Erfahrungen oder Meinungen zur ultra leichten Regen bzw. Windjacke, die es seit heute bei Aldi Süd gibt?


Ich hatte letztes Jahr das vergleichbare Model von Lidl und war zufrieden damit. Da ich die Jacke unterwegs verloren hatte, habe ich mir jetzt die von Aldi geholt: Leicht, klein zusammenlegbar, aber nur 300 mm Wassersäule. Ideal, um sie für den Notfall im Gepäck dabei zu haben, aber ob sie für einen längeren Einsatz im Regen taugt, weiß noch nicht (hoffentlich werde ich es auch nie erfahren).


----------



## johann36 (25. Mai 2015)

@noocelo

ich optimieren Sachen auch gerne selbst soweit es halt sin macht.

mein teil das ich zuletzt gekauft hab war auch nicht absolut perfekt es hat  große Unterarm pit zips und zudem völlig unnötige.
das ist sogar der einzige kritikpunkt am produkt.
http://www.tgomagazine.co.uk/gearreview/p-ramo-fuera-ascent


> The Fuera Ascent is relatively heavy though, partly due to the very long underarm zips. *These are unnecessary* on a windproof in my opinion, but one reason the Ascent has them is so it can be used with the Páramo Summit Hoodie Fleece, which has matching zips.



hab die dinger schlußendlich auch entsorgt da sie mehr schaden als irgend nen nutzen haben.
mit nem spitzen scharfen messer die nähte getrennt und Zipper in die tonne, dann von innen ein mal die Stoffe zusammengenäht, zuletzt noch von aussen ne "edle" stepnaht drüber schon sieht das ding  aus als ob es aus der Produktion so gekommen ist.

hier die orginal:





hier meins:





warum nicht selber was nahezu perfektes, selber perfektionieren oder zumindest optimieren.


----------



## MucPaul (25. Mai 2015)

Bench schrieb:


> Und ich habe eine Laufjacke von Aldi, die ich zum radeln nehme, und auch die wirkt wie ein Plastiksack.
> Dicht ist sie gegenüber Fahrtwind, aber nass wird man durch den Schweiß, weil nix verdunstet.


Wenn Du die quietschbunte neon-orangene Laufjacke von vor ein paar Wochen meinst, dann kann ich nur sagen: absolut top das Teil! 





Ich benutze sie seit ein paar Tagen zum Joggen und sie ist super. Kein Schwitzen drin, da sie sehr durchlässig ist. Zum Radeln würde ich sie eher so ab 15°C aufwärts nehmen, sonst wird es evtl. zu kühl.

Da sollte die neon-grüne Radler-Windjacke von vor ein paar Wochen besser sein. Die liegt derzeit bei mir rum, benutzt habe ich sie aber noch nicht.





Wenn ich beide Jacken mit meiner teuren Bio-Racer Bike-Windjacke vergleiche, ist die Bio-Racer so in der Mitte von beiden Aldi-Jacken in Bezug auf Luftigkeit.


----------



## Bench (25. Mai 2015)

Nein, meine ist schwarz, von Anfang Frühjahr diesen Jahres.
Im Moment brauch ich sie nicht, aber evtl mach ich auch mal so Ösen unter die Achseln rein.


----------



## xrated (26. Mai 2015)

Die grüngelbe Regenjacke von letzten Herbst ist auch gut. Die hatte ich sogar schon ohne Regen an.

Ne brauchbare atmungsaktive Regenhose scheints aber wohl nicht zu geben. Da gehe ich auch Kompromisse in der Wasserdurchlässigkeit ein.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (26. Mai 2015)

-Malte- schrieb:


> Gibt's Erfahrungen oder Meinungen zur ultra leichten Regen bzw. Windjacke, die es seit heute bei Aldi Süd gibt?



ja ist 100% das gleiche teil das es vor nem jahr schon gegeben hat, als es im grabeltisch für 9€ zu haben war hatte ich eins mitgenommen.
ist nach nem Monat im gelben sack gelandet.

das einzig positive an dem teil war das gewicht, glaub ~130gramm waren es.
als Regenjacke:
eine halbe stunde bei mittelstarkem regen und du bis nass, das ding ist alles andere als wasserdicht oder für regen zu gebrauchen.

als Windjacke:
das ding ist aus einem sehr grob gewebtes Nylon mit ner gummibeschichtung innen die gerne an der haut klebt.
 ~20min+ damit unterwegs und du bist völlig durchnässt, der gummi sperrt den schweiß wortwörtlich ein, ist aber zu schwach um regen abzuhalten.

der bund ist ein lascher gummi der rumschlabert darum schließen tut das ding unten auch nicht ordentlich.

meiner ansicht nach plastikabfall.


----------



## Bench (26. Mai 2015)

So, zwar keine Kleidung, aber ich schreib trotzdem hier mal rein:
Hab vorhin das Bike-Minitool von Aldi Süd geholt.
Mit den Inbus von 2-8mm kann man vl. ein-zweimal ne Schraube nachziehen, mit dem T25 ebenfalls.
Die Reifenheber machen keinen sehr stabilen Eindruck, DH-Drahtreifen wird man damit wohl nicht runterkriegen.
Der Kettennieter ist ein Witz. Hab ein Reststück 9fach Kette genommen, und getestet, keine Chance, den Niet rauszudrücken.
Für 5€ behalte ich das Ding und nehms im Rucksack mit, weil ich nix anderes hab, aber empfehlen würde ich das keinem.


----------



## xrated (26. Mai 2015)

Procraft Microflat 8


----------



## damage0099 (27. Mai 2015)

Bench schrieb:


> So, zwar keine Kleidung, aber ich schreib trotzdem hier mal rein:
> Hab vorhin das Bike-Minitool von Aldi Süd geholt.
> Mit den Inbus von 2-8mm kann man vl. ein-zweimal ne Schraube nachziehen, mit dem T25 ebenfalls.
> Die Reifenheber machen keinen sehr stabilen Eindruck, DH-Drahtreifen wird man damit wohl nicht runterkriegen.
> ...


tja....you get what you pay for....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (27. Mai 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> tja....you get what you pay for....


Ah, und der oben gepostet Procraft Microflat 8 ist dann genau so Müll oder wie?


----------



## xrated (27. Mai 2015)

Nein, gute Qualität und maßhaltige Inbus. Sehr ähnlich wie die Werkzeuge von Pro.

Gestern gabs diese Hose für 20USD welche ich mir bestellt habe:
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Forei...ng-camping-trekking-trekking/32355257221.html
Schlechter als von Aldi wirds schon nicht werden


----------



## Bench (27. Mai 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> tja....you get what you pay for....


genau darum gehts doch in diesem Thread, sich darüber austauschen, was taugt, und was nicht, oder? 

Oder ist eine Gore Jacke für 250€ magehypergeil wasserdicht, und jeder Schweiß verdunstet sofort? 

Wenn du so eine Einstellung hast, wieso liest du denn im Aldi-Thread?


----------



## damage0099 (27. Mai 2015)

Mir ging's mit meinem Post darum, daß das Werkzeug lt. Bench nicht viel taugt.
Das war auch, wie man unschwer erkennen kann, nur auf das Werkzeug bezogen.
Kleidung von Aldi hab ich ebenfalls. Top zufrieden.

Wenn mal ne Naht aufgeht oder sonst was, ist es nicht so tragisch.
Aber wenn ich wo unterwegs bin, und das Wzg. nicht taugt, wenn ich es brauche, ist es nicht mehr lustig....

Deshalb bin ich im Aldi-Fred 

Und ja: Ich fand sein Post hilfreich (daß das Wzg nicht viel taugt). Somit stimmt doch was ich schrieb....

Also macht euch mal locker


----------



## xrated (27. Mai 2015)

Für 5€ sollte man eigentlich schon was brauchbares erwarten können wenn man bedenkt in welchen Stückzahlen Aldi da handelt.


----------



## damage0099 (27. Mai 2015)

Ich hab vor ca. 2 Jahren mal n Bit-Satz geholt.
Absoluter Schrott.
Teils abgebrochen, einfach zerbröselt.
Dann einfach mal investiert und Ruhe.
Wzg. hole ich keines mehr.
Softshell-Jacken habe ich schon 3 Jahre, 2 Stk., 2x dieselbe. Top!

Man könnte 'meinen', daß für 5€ einigermaßen Qualität zu haben ist. War bei mir nicht der Fall.
Weiß nicht mehr, was es kostete.
Waren ca. 20 Bits.

Gut möglich, daß die Qualität besser geworden ist.
Aber bei Wzg. mache ich keine Komprimisse mehr.....
Hier kaufe ich 1x was ordentliches, und das hält dann auch.


----------



## Raumfahrer (27. Mai 2015)

Wenn das Zeug Schrott ist, einfach wieder zurück schaffen. ALDI sind meiner Erfahrung da recht unkompliziert, was Geld zurück angeht. Wichtig ist der Kassenbon.


----------



## MucPaul (27. Mai 2015)

Wenn's nichts taugt, gib's einfach zurück. Die machen das völlig problemlos und sogar unabhängig vom Zeitraum.
Habe letzte Woche Schlafzimmersachen vom Aldi zurück gebracht, die ich vor 1 Jahr gekauft hatte. War nicht ausgepackt, da das Betttuch eine falsche Größe hatte. Hab mein Geld problemlos wieder zurückbekommen. Deshalb sieht man manchmal auch Sachen in der Grabbelkiste, die gar nicht im Prospekt sind. Das sind Retouren.

Meiner Erfahrung nach hat Aldi zwei Qualitätsstufen. Günstig und billig. Auch bei den Klamotten, Rucksäcken und Werkzeugen.
Vor 4 Jahren habe ich das Bitset bei Aldi geholt, irgendwas um EUR 20,- und es habt bis heute super gehalten. Gehärteter CrVa Stahl. Absolut top. Und doppelt soviel Teile als wie vergleichbares beim Obi.
Ditto mit dem 48V Akku Schrauber zu EUR 40,- welcher läuft und läuft und läuft.
An gutem Werkzeug darf man nicht sparen. Die kauft man einmal im Leben und die werden am Ende noch für den eigenen Sarg genutzt. 

Dann gibt es die Billig-Klasse.
16V Akku Schrauber für EUR 19,90, der kaum eine Schraube ins Styropor reindrehen kann.
Und das Bit-set zu EUR 3,99... ohne Worte.


----------



## xrated (27. Mai 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Und doppelt soviel Teile als wie vergleichbares beim Obi.



Je mehr Teile desto Schrott. In einem Werkzeugforum schrieb mal einer das die Steckschlüsseleinsätze sogar falsch rum gestanzt waren und das sofort der Chrom abblätterte. Wenn man Glück hat findet man günstiges Werkzeug was brauchbar ist und wenn man Pech hat ist es unbenützbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denyodp (27. Mai 2015)

Wo hier gerade über Werkzeug gesprochen wird. Was haltet ihr von diesem Steckschlüssel-Satz???
https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot.../p/workzone-steckschluessel-satz-47-teilig-2/

Einsatzgebiet: Ich wollte letztens die Fähnchenstange am Kinderrad meines Sohnes richten. Und zack fehlte der passende Schlüssel. ALso kleinere Sachen im Haus bzw. Haushalt.


----------



## noocelo (27. Mai 2015)

... für sowas müsste es reichen. ich zahl' trotzdem lieber das 2- oder 3-fache und kauf' so'n satz dann einmal im lewwe.


----------



## MucPaul (27. Mai 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Je mehr Teile desto Schrott. In einem Werkzeugforum schrieb mal einer das die Steckschlüsseleinsätze sogar falsch rum gestanzt waren und das sofort der Chrom abblätterte. Wenn man Glück hat findet man günstiges Werkzeug was brauchbar ist und wenn man Pech hat ist es unbenützbar.


Das ist eine pauschale Polemik von Dir. 

Ich schrieb doch selbst, dass es auch bei Aldi verschiedene Qualitätsstufen je nach Preis gibt. Und meist ist es jedesmal ein anderer Hersteller. Man kann die Sachen schlecht vergleichen und muss jedesmal schauen, ob die Teile was taugen.

Meine Aldi Bits waren reiner CrVa Stahl, unverchromt und bei ständiger Benutzung halten sie nun schon zig Jahre. Gibt's nix besseres. Und bei Obi kriegste mittlerweile auch teils nur noch Aldi Qualität, weil die auch auf den Preis achten müssen. Viele Kunden kaufen halt einfach das billigste. Die hochwertigen Sachen haben sie zwar noch, aber die Auswahl geht zurück. Das ist meine Beobachtung.


----------



## Bench (27. Mai 2015)

Von Aldi hatte ich auch schon nen Akku-Schrauber. Der war wirklich für den Preis damals einsame Spitze und hat locker 3 Jahre gehalten.
Der günstige vom Baumarkt nicht ansatzweise, der war nach unter 1 Jahr Schrott.

So nen Steckschlüsselsatz hab ich auch von Aldi, nen großen mit 1/2" und 1/4" Ratsche und zig Nussen dafür uvm.
Der ist einsame Spitze. Da waren auch Inbus dabei, mit denen hab ich schon Zeug vergewaltigt, und die haben immernoch saubere Kanten.

Dass das Mini-Tool nicht viel taugt, dachte ich schon. Bin aber halt maßlos enttäuscht, dass die Konstruktion des Kettennieters kein Entwickler probiert hat. So ist es schlicht unmöglich, nen Niet rauszudrücken. Außer man hat noch nen Leatherman dabei


----------



## MucPaul (27. Mai 2015)

Bench schrieb:


> Von Aldi hatte ich auch schon nen Akku-Schrauber. Der war wirklich für den Preis damals einsame Spitze und hat locker 3 Jahre gehalten.
> Der günstige vom Baumarkt nicht ansatzweise, der war nach unter 1 Jahr Schrott.
> 
> So nen Steckschlüsselsatz hab ich auch von Aldi, nen großen mit 1/2" und 1/4" Ratsche und zig Nussen dafür uvm.
> ...



Komme gerade vom Aldi einkaufen zurück. Zufällig sah ich das Bikemate Mini-Tool und denke, es ist Wegwerf-Schrott. Die Seitenteile zum Reifen abnehmen kann man vergessen. Ich denke, der angemessene Preis ist eher EUR 0,99 in Rudi's Resterampe. 

Und im allgemeinen: Bikemate war noch nie sein Geld wert. Bis auf die Sättel von Selle Royal. Die sind gut. Der Rest ist Mifa/China Schrott.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (27. Mai 2015)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Wo hier gerade über Werkzeug gesprochen wird. Was haltet ihr von diesem Steckschlüssel-Satz???
> https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot.../p/workzone-steckschluessel-satz-47-teilig-2/



für kinderrad zum fänchenrichten reicht vermutlich ich würd aber wie die anderen post auch sagen bedenken bei Werkzeug ist im billigbereich praktisch nichts brauchbares zu finden.

bei Werkzeug vom Aldi/penny und co sollte man wirklich *immer* nen großen bogen drum machen, da hab ich schon mehrfach schrott bekommen.


so ein 14€ ratschenset hatt ich mal vor 3-4 jahren bei penny bekommen, innerhalb kürzester zeit waren die bits zernudelt"weiches billigeisen kein echter gehärteter werzeugstahl" die nüsse haben zur Norm Abweichungen hinsichtlich passgenauigkeit da hab ich mir ne mutter zernudelt.
die nüsse sind da ebenfalls aus billigem eisen.......
der ratschen links und rechtslauf war auch recht flott fehlerhaft und mit besonders viel kraft konnte man damit eh nicht drehen da ist ein Zähnchen innen auch durchgebrochen.
nach nem jahr hab ich die ganze box in die tonne gekloppt am rad auch paar schrauben damit beschädigt die ich dadurch auch tauschen musste.

einen bekannten gefragt der viel bei seinem Privathaus selber montiert/repariert und er hat mir fürs Rad/heimgebrauch proxxon empfohlen.
die machen für faires Geld schon etwas das sich wirklich Werkzeug nennen darf.
https://www.contorion.de/handwerkze...pkw||pmt|&gclid=CIiykLi-4sUCFWbKtAodGVQAMQhab
das set vor 2 jahren für 25€ bekommen und da liegen welten zwischen dem Discountermüll welchen ich davor genutzt hab.

die imbuse vom Baumarkt grabeltisch sind auch letztes jahr in die tonne gewandert nachdem einer gebrochen ist und ein zweite sich verbogen hat....
die imbuse davor waren vom Aldi, ebenfalls für nix zu gebrauchen nach 3-4 Nutzungen war das zeug meist kapput.

ein mechaniker hat mir die empfohlen, da sie aus richtigem werzeugstahl sind und exakte Passungen haben für super kleines Geld.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/VOREL-9-tlg-...skant-Schluessel-Imbus-Satz-CrV-/221408241638

endlich hab ich auch brauchbare schlüssel.

dann,
bei bits bin ich schlussendlich nach ebenfalls jahren der fehlkäufe und ständig zernudelten dingern bei metabo gelandet.
http://www.amazon.de/Metabo-Bit-Box-Promotion-32-teilig/dp/B000VE4KCY

die bits sind auf jeden fall geschenk für den verlangen preis.

.........
Werkzeug vom Discounter oder baummarkt billigwühltischzeugs kommt mir nie wieder ins haus, das zeug war schlussendlich immer schrott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (27. Mai 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Das ist eine pauschale Polemik von Dir.



Nein, Wahrscheinlichkeiten.
Das Tool von Procraft hat ja auch nur 6,50 gekostet aber dafür sind auch weniger Teile dran.

Und da hier oben was von Inbus und Proxxon steht, die sind auch nicht so besonders maßhaltig.


----------



## MucPaul (27. Mai 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> für kinderrad zum fänchenrichten reicht vermutlich ich würd aber wie die anderen post auch sagen bedenken bei Werkzeug ist im billigbereich praktisch nichts brauchbares zu finden.
> 
> bei Werkzeug vom Aldi/penny und co sollte man wirklich *immer* nen großen bogen drum machen, da hab ich schon mehrfach schrott bekommen.
> 
> ...



Also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß unter den Discountern bei Aldi mitunter noch die beste Qualität zu finden ist. Schwierig ist es oftmals, den originalen Hersteller herauszufinden. Bei den Lebensmitteln hat man das ja schon ins Internet gestellt, und alle Premiumhersteller sind da vertreten unter den Aldi Hausmarken.
Mein 48V Akkuschrauber von Aldi könnte sogar einer von Makita sein, wie ich bei Amazon mal nachforschte. 
Und die Qualität von Bosch war auf jeden Fall unter aller Sau, genauso wie der Rasentrimmer den ich von Bosch für teures Geld gekauft hatte.

Das billige Mini-Tool vom Aldi war sogar mit CrVa gestempelt. Der Rest sah aber sehr wacklig aus und bricht wohl schnell auseinander. Da kann ich Topeak nur bestens empfehlen. Habe seit 15 Jahren mit denen nur beste Erfahrungen gemacht, vor allem auch bei Luftpumpen.

Wie Du aber schreibst, ist die Verarbeitungsqualtät bei Billigprodukten oftmals grauenhaft. Ich hatte bei Tchibo Inbusschlüsseln teilweise mal 1mm Abweichung im Durchmesser und hatte mir so die Schraubenköpfe ruiniert. Präzision gibt es da halt nicht.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (27. Mai 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Das billige Mini-Tool vom Aldi war sogar mit CrVa gestempelt.



im grabeltisch bei den 1€ Sachen im Baumarkt ist das auch auf alles gestempelt, das sagt mir genau was?
welche stahllegierung ist das den nun und ist dieser gehärtet.....?
CrVa bedeuten rein so gut wie nix, selbst ich als nicht handwerker weiß das auch schon.

ich hatte ja selber mal von Aldi einen inbus set und da ist mir der 5mm schlüssel schon bei mittlerem Kraftaufwand verbogen!!!!
probier das gleiche mal mit echtem Werkzeugstahl dann weist wo der unterschied liegt.

Werkzeug vom lebensmitteldiscounter no way!


----------



## Fahrenheit (28. Mai 2015)

Ich dachte der Fred heisst "*Kleidung* von Aldi und Lidl"? Gehören Akkuschrauber und Minitools neuerdings auch zu Kleidung? Naja, man kann theoretisch Inbusschlüssel auch als Ohrschmuck verwenden. Sieht vllt. sogar ganz dekorativ aus . Habe mir letztes Jahr ne lange Radlhose für 13€ bei Oldi gekauft. Das Polster hängt am Bauchnabel, aber einigermaßen warm ist die Hose immerhin. Nach wie vor begeistert bin ich von den Oldi Softshell-Handschuhen. Noch nie bessere Handschuhe gehabt. Tja, man kann Glück und/oder Pech haben.


----------



## BikeyMikey (17. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## xrated (17. Juni 2015)

Hab mir heute eine Bermuda bei Lidl gekauft. Ist zwar Kleidung aber ich glaube das interessiert auch niemand


----------



## MucPaul (20. Juni 2015)

Fahrenheit schrieb:


> Habe mir letztes Jahr ne lange Radlhose für 13€ bei Oldi gekauft. Das Polster hängt am Bauchnabel, aber einigermaßen warm ist die Hose immerhin.



Das sieht dann aus wie eine Inkontinenzhose für Senioren?! 
Und was darf ich dann unter "warm" verstehen?? 
Wenn's plötzlich warm wird, sollten die Mitradler nicht im Windschatten radeln wegen der "Duftspur"?


----------



## Fahrenheit (20. Juni 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Das sieht dann aus wie eine Inkontinenzhose für Senioren?!



 Nee, mal im Ernst: ich frage mich echt, was die sich dabei gedacht haben. Die Hose passt größenmässig nämlich tadellos, doch beim Radeln kommt das Polster fast nicht mit dem Sattel in Berührung, sondern hängt zw. Schniedel u. Bauchnabel . Na ja, vllt. hatte die Näherin in Bangladesch nen schlechten Tag, kann ja mal vorkommen...
Mit warm meine ich, dass das Radeln (mit zusätzl. Skiunterhose drunter) bis kurz überm Gefrierpunkt erträglich ist. Werd mir aber dieses Jahr mal ne gescheite Winterhose gönnen, vor allem eine mit Trägern! Und diese wird dann sicher nicht vom Discounter sein...


----------



## MucPaul (22. Juni 2015)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Keine Softshell zum Biken, egal von welchem Hersteller oder zu welchem Preis. Das Material kann das einfach nicht was die Werbung verspricht. Dünne regendichte und atmungsaktive Jacke nehmen und darunter mit den Oberteilen variieren, sonst geht das schief.



In der Tat!
Ich kann nun von der aktuellen neongrünen Softshell Jacke vom Aldi Anfang Mai berichten.
Hatte gestern eine Tour gemacht. Die Jacke ist laut Verpackung winddicht, atmungsaktiv und bis 1500mm wasserdicht.
Irgendwie habe ich das mit dem wasserdicht beim Kauf übersehen. Kostete EUR 17,99, gekauft in der Grabbelkiste für EUR 9,99 







Die Jacke ist echt wasserdicht, und zwar in beide Richtungen! 
Nach 5km schnellen Tretens bei ca. 15°C Aussentemperatur war's mir drinnen recht warm und ich musste den Reissverschluss öffnen. Unter dem Ärmel gibt es keine Belüftung. Fail.
Mit offenem Reissverschluss holte ich mir dann einen kratzigen Hals (Hust!).
Nach 8 km war ich patschnass und die Arme waren mehr als patschnass. Nach dem Ausziehen und Abkühlen war das Anziehen nur noch eklig nass-kalt. 
Aaaalso: die grüne Softshell ist eigentlich eine Regenjacke. Oder eine Windjacke für den Spätherbst bei 5°C oder weniger. Für den Sommer fehlen ihr Belüftungsmöglichkeiten. 

Heute habe ich mir beim Aldi die aktuelle langärmlige Laufjacke geholt, auch in Neongrün. Die macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Und gegen Regen habe ich ja meine neoengrüne Regenjacke von Aldi dabei, also die von letztem Herbst. Das passt dann.

Die Aldi Radlerjacke Softshell kann ich also mit gutem Gewissen NICHT empfehlen. Höchstens für sehr kühle Jahreszeiten. Aber auch da ist sie gefährlich, da man innen im eigenen Saft steht und sich im Herbst dann schnell eine Erkältung holt.


----------



## MucPaul (22. Juni 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Hab mir heute eine Bermuda bei Lidl gekauft. Ist zwar Kleidung aber ich glaube das interessiert auch niemand


Ich habe mir heute bei Lidl ein Eis gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denyodp (23. Juni 2015)

Die Erfahrungen von MucPaul zu der letzten Radlersoftshell kann ich genau so bestätigen. Mein erster richtiger FAIL Einkauf vom Discounter. Sehe irgendwie keinen geeigneten Einsatzzweck für diese Jacke. Bei derzeitigen Temperaturen schwitzt man nach ein paar Metern. Bei kälteren Temperaturen ist die Jacke dann ja auch wieder zu dünn. Und wenn man bei kaltem Wetter noch anfängt stark zu schwitzen ist die Erkältung vorprogrammiert. Ich für meinen Teil habe jetzt eine gute Grundausstattung an Lauf- und Radklamotten mit denen ich gut klar komme. Mischmasch aus Aldi und Decathlon. Ab jetzt werde ich einfach gezielt einzelne Sachen hochwertiger ersetzen wenn diese den Geist aufgeben. Wobei ich beispielsweise keinen Grund sehe mehr Geld für eine Laufbib auszugeben als bei Aldi/Decathlon.


----------



## MucPaul (23. Juni 2015)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Die Erfahrungen von MucPaul zu der letzten Radlersoftshell kann ich genau so bestätigen. Mein erster richtiger FAIL Einkauf vom Discounter. Sehe irgendwie keinen geeigneten Einsatzzweck für diese Jacke. Bei derzeitigen Temperaturen schwitzt man nach ein paar Metern. Bei kälteren Temperaturen ist die Jacke dann ja auch wieder zu dünn. Und wenn man bei kaltem Wetter noch anfängt stark zu schwitzen ist die Erkältung vorprogrammiert. Ich für meinen Teil habe jetzt eine gute Grundausstattung an Lauf- und Radklamotten mit denen ich gut klar komme. Mischmasch aus Aldi und Decathlon. Ab jetzt werde ich einfach gezielt einzelne Sachen hochwertiger ersetzen wenn diese den Geist aufgeben. Wobei ich beispielsweise keinen Grund sehe mehr Geld für eine Laufbib auszugeben als bei Aldi/Decathlon.


Hach, genau auf die Idee bin auch gekommen. Die langärmlige Laufjacke von Aldi und bei Regen/Wind die ultraleichte Regenjacke drüber. Funktioniert genauso gut, nur besser.

Will jemand eine nagelneue Crane Radler-Softshell Size 50/M in OVP? Habe eine für EUR 9,99 in München abzugeben, anstatt EUR 17,99 im Aldi.


----------



## Artos (3. Juli 2015)

...ab 09.07. gibt's bei LIDL wieder ein paar Sachen. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit ?

greetz
der art


----------



## 4mate (3. Juli 2015)

Artos schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung damit ?


Ask Future Man!


----------



## Qya (3. Juli 2015)

Crivit gehört der Firma Lidl ... und soweit mir bekannt ist, kauft Crivit von anderen nahmhaften Hersteller ein.
Adidas und Nike werden nicht dahinter stecken, aber wird auch keine Müll Ware sein.
Werde mir auf jedenfall 3 von den Funktionsshirts besorgen.


----------



## Baitman (3. Juli 2015)

Die Socken hab ich seit letzten Jahr in Dauergebrauch. Absolut empfehlenswert, hab davon 2 Paar und werd mir noch welche zulegen. Handschuhe hab ich auch welche von Crivit, die sind auch in Ordnung, sehen aber etwas anders aus...


----------



## MucPaul (3. Juli 2015)

Artos schrieb:


> ...ab 09.07. gibt's bei LIDL wieder ein paar Sachen. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit ?
> 
> greetz
> der art


Auf jeden Fall NICHT empfehlenswert ist die Bike-Jersey.
Die hält in etwa die Entfernung vom Radkeller bis zur Straße, bevor die Nähte aufreissen.


----------



## MucPaul (3. Juli 2015)

Qya schrieb:


> Crivit gehört der Firma Lidl ... und soweit mir bekannt ist, kauft Crivit von anderen nahmhaften Hersteller ein.
> Adidas und Nike werden nicht dahinter stecken, aber wird auch keine Müll Ware sein.
> Werde mir auf jedenfall 3 von den Funktionsshirts besorgen.


Crivit ist keine Firma, sondern eine registrierte Handelsmarke. 
Und sie kauft bei nahmhaften Herstellern ein, das ist richtig. Als da wären Hing Zong Sports, Ching Chong Outdoors und vor allem Xinjg Bang Ding Auh Enterprises aus Wohoo und Guangzhu.


----------



## Phippsy (4. Juli 2015)

Das Funktionsshirt und die Hose sind ganz nett, die Socken sind gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Artos (4. Juli 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Ask Future Man!



...wie die Antworten hier zeigen braucht's dafür keinen "Future Man". Dass die die Discounter ihre Aktionsware in der Regel immer wieder von selben Hersteller beziehen, bzw. regelmäßig die gleiche Ware anbieten sollte kein Geheimnis sein.

greetz
der art

ps. Danke für die anderen Antworten


----------



## sJany (4. Juli 2015)

Ich habe so eine overknee Radhose von Lidl von vorletzten Sommer. Abgesehen davon, dass sich vor kurzem die reflektierenden Details abgelöst haben (was auch bei teuren Herstellern über kurz oder lang passiert), bin ich damit sehr zufrieden. Vergleichsweise gutes Polster, nicht so ein labbriges Stück Alibi-Schaum. Nicht so gut wie meine Löffler-Innenhose, aber etwa gleichauf mit Gonso. Sollten die immer noch vom gleichen Hersteller sein, so sind sie für das Geld mehr als OK. Das kann dir allerdings, wie schon oft hier geschrieben, keiner garantieren.


----------



## Peepothent (4. Juli 2015)

ich finde die sachen vom aldi und Lidl auch gut ,kann mich nicht beschweren


----------



## pfeifferheiko (4. Juli 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> In der Tat!
> Ich kann nun von der aktuellen neongrünen Softshell Jacke vom Aldi Anfang Mai berichten.



ist nicht böse gemeint aber ich hätte mal ne allgemeine frage.

bin einige seiten zurück gegangen und da ist mir aufgefallen bei dir bemerkt das du am laufenden band jacken bei Discounter kaufst.
 zudem noch verschiedenste marke ebenfalls mit verwendest"gonso,the North face,....".
 und dann eben mal ne langlaufjacke dann wieder 5 verschiedene softshell von jedem dicounter, das eine ist dann der knaller, das ander taugt nix usw......

kaufst dir duzende jacken einfach nur aus langeweile oder wozu 20 teile kreuz und quer kaufen?
allein die 10 dicounter dinger die du jetzt zusammen hat sind ja auch schon 200 flocken.


----------



## MucPaul (5. Juli 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> ist nicht böse gemeint aber ich hätte mal ne allgemeine frage.
> 
> bin einige seiten zurück gegangen und da ist mir aufgefallen bei dir bemerkt das du am laufenden band jacken bei Discounter kaufst.
> zudem noch verschiedenste marke ebenfalls mit verwendest"gonso,the North face,....".
> ...


Na, jetzt übertreibst Du aber.
Ich habe zwar den Schrank voller Outdoorzeugs, aber soviele sind das nicht. 
Ich probiere gerne aus, was es am Markt gibt.
Beim Discounter kann man die Sachen ja nicht anprobieren und testen, sondern nur zuhause. Und dort sieht man dann die Unterschiede. Vieles geht ja sofort wieder zurück, oder nach Gebrauch in die eBucht.

Und woher weiss man, ob Markenware echt was taugt? Der hohe Preis ist überwiegend durch hohe Marketingausgaben verursacht und Enttäuschungen hatte ich am laufenden Band bei Funktionalität oder Lebensdauer. Die meisten Teile waren nicht/kaum besser als die von Decathlon (medium price) bzw. Aldi (low/medium price).

Und ja, ich kann von der 180km Tour gestern sagen, daß die EUR 6,99 Radlerhose vom Aldi *wesentlich!* besser ist als meine EUR 59,99 BikeHose Modell California V2 von Gonso, obwohl diese ein wesentlich hochwertigeres Chamais hat. Gonso hat beschissene Nähte an der falschen Stelle (zumindest für mich). Hat mir einen wunden Hintern beschert. 
Und das reflektierende Gonso Logo löste sich nach 2 Tagen komplett ab und hinterliess eine entfärbte Stelle an der Hose. 

Und ich kann auch feststellen, dass die Aldi Bike-Shorts für EUR 17,99 von vor ein paar Wochen wesentlich intelligenter designed sind als meine sackteure Maloja MartinM (Fehlkonstruktion am Bund ). Das Inlay der Aldi kann man wegwerfen, aber die Stretch-Shorts sind top.

Specialized kaufe ich gar nicht mehr. Beschi**ne Qualität zu völlig überhöhten Preisen bei Handschuhen (ging nach 30km auseinander) und Bike-Bib (Hosenträger löste sich oben an der Naht nach der 5. Tour).


----------



## pfeifferheiko (5. Juli 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Na, jetzt übertreibst Du aber.
> Ich habe zwar den Schrank voller Outdoorzeugs, aber soviele sind das nicht.



ok 20 ist übertrieben aber 10 Discounter teile warens schon und wenn du sagst was nix taugt geht zurück, das waren dann wenig "2 teile?" bleiben ~8 die du als positiv oder gar toll bezeichnet hast.

wenn jetzt die angenommen 8 "guten" teile logischerweise bleiben die du in 2 jahren zusammengekauft hast sollte das  zeug doch gut 15 jahre nutzbar sein?
oder hält bei dir das zeug aus irgend nem grund nur 3 monate dann kaufst wieder nach?



MucPaul schrieb:


> Ich probiere gerne aus, was es am Markt gibt.



ja aber ~1 duzend mal das "mehr oder weniger" selbe Produkt?

wenn ich 1 mal oder 2 mal bei Aldi was kaufe und sehe ich doch das die Sachen so lala"es geht so muss man aber nicht unbedingt haben" sind, dann muss ich doch nicht noch 8 mal was gleichartiges kaufen wenn ich weiß es wird im besten fall mittelmässig sein oder sogar schlecht.
oder spekulierst darauf das Aldi plötzlich nen einzigartigen Gegenstand auf den markt wirft?

sie knallen im 3/6 Monate Rhythmus die gleichen Produkte auf den markt und das seit mindestens 6 jahren ob da jetzt an Produkt x in diesem jahr ein Detail verändert wurde ändert nix daran das wenn es letztes jahr nix getaugt hat das es dieses jahr ebenfalls gleicht ist.
du müsstest eigentlich fast das komplette Sortiment doch getestet haben.

hier mal mein Aldi/lidl testen.

2x was von lidl gekauft beides war grottig darum ist lidl für mich vor allem was Bekleidung betrifft gestorben.
das es etwas das zumindest mittelmässig sein könnte auch dort gibt räume ich damit natürlich nicht völlig aus!
bei lidl ist mir das lotto spiel doch zu heftig.

dann 2x was von Aldi gekauft das eine Produkt war mittelmässig somit irgendwie ok das zweite war sehr schlecht, somit hab ich bei Aldi zumindest die höhere Quote was mittelmäsiges in die Hände zu bekommen.

anhand dieser 4 käufe muss ich bei Aldi und lidl auch nix mehr großartig testen, was es so am markt gibt wie du es nennst.

ich hab auch hier viele seiten überflogen und wenn ich den durchschnitt der Meinungen zu dem zeug zusammenfassen müsste, liegt die Quote genau bei dem wie ich es erlebt habe.



MucPaul schrieb:


> Und woher weiss man, ob Markenware echt was taugt?
> 
> ...Gonso hat beschissene Nähte an der falschen Stelle (zumindest für mich)...
> ....
> Specialized kaufe ich gar nicht mehr.



es kristallisieren sich doch die Labels raus die nix taugen.
sagst selber gonso müll, specialized müll,....

bei mir haben sich auch etliche"marken" als müllprodukte Hersteller herausgestellt.
mavic müll, Platzangst müll,.....

da mach ichs dann eben wie bei Aldi und lidl!
nen großen bogen um zeug von diesen firmen und sich mit andere firmen die vielleicht doch gewillt sind ordentliches zeug herzustellen beschäftigen.


wenn ich bei lidl 2x müll gekauft hab und 2x bei mavic gleichwertigen müll dann würde ich doch dumm sein wieder was auf gut glück zu "testen" von einem von diesen 2 wenn im besten fall mittelmässigkeit zu erwarten ist.
und das ist der preis"unterschied" auch irgendwo egal.

stimmts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (5. Juli 2015)

dachte jeder entscheidet selbst was/wie viel er kauft?


----------



## Bener (5. Juli 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> dachte jeder entscheidet selbst was/wie viel er kauft?


Schon lange nicht mehr! Es gibt SP viele Faktoren, die unser Kaufverhalten steuern und beeinflussen, dass man schon lange nicht mehr von einer freien Willensentscheidung reden kann. Angefangen von Werbung über Regalbestückungsmethoden bis zu Rabattaktionen...


----------



## X-TRIME (5. Juli 2015)

Bener schrieb:


> Schon lange nicht mehr! Es gibt SP viele Faktoren, die unser Kaufverhalten steuern und beeinflussen, dass man schon lange nicht mehr von einer freien Willensentscheidung reden kann. Angefangen von Werbung über Regalbestückungsmethoden bis zu Rabattaktionen...



Da hast Du vom Grundsatz her schon recht, wobei ich denke, dass @noocelo hier meint, dass jeder über sein Kaufverhalten selbst zu entscheiden hat.
Fruchtlose und ewige Abhandlungen sind dazu deplatziert.


----------



## Bener (5. Juli 2015)

Iss nicht wahr!? Danke für die Belehrung!


----------



## X-TRIME (5. Juli 2015)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Fruchtlose und ewige Abhandlungen sind dazu deplatziert.



Hallo @Bener,

meine o. g. Aussage bezog sich nicht auf Deinen Beitrag, sondern auf die Posts #3315 und #3317.
In diesem Sinne ein kühles .


----------



## Bener (5. Juli 2015)

OK, Missverständnis!! Die Hitze kocht einem die Birne weich!!

Darauf ein


----------



## MucPaul (5. Juli 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> ok 20 ist übertrieben aber 10 Discounter teile warens schon und wenn du sagst was nix taugt geht zurück, das waren dann wenig "2 teile?" bleiben ~8 die du als positiv oder gar toll bezeichnet hast.
> 
> wenn jetzt die angenommen 8 "guten" teile logischerweise bleiben die du in 2 jahren zusammengekauft hast sollte das  zeug doch gut 15 jahre nutzbar sein?
> oder hält bei dir das zeug aus irgend nem grund nur 3 monate dann kaufst wieder nach?
> ...



Ich denke, das stimmt vielleicht nicht ganz was Du schreibst. Firmen kann man nicht pauschalieren, wenn sie von verschiedenen Herstellern kaufen.
Crane Sports ist keine Firma, sondern eine hausinterne Handelsmarke. Auch wenn die z.B. jedes Frühjahr pünktlich zum Saisonstart Radklamotten haben, ist das fast immer ein anderer Hersteller. Daher kann man nicht sagen Regenjacke 2014 war Mist, deshalb schaue ich sie 2015 erst gar nicht an. Die Sachen sind fast immer völlig unterschiedlich, auch wenn sie die gleiche Funktion haben. 

Anders ist es z.B. bei North Face. Die haben Produkte über mehrere Jahre im Sortiment. Die ändern sich nicht so schnell. War die Jacke im Herbst ein Schwitzsack, ist sie es vermutlich im nächsten Frühjahr immer noch. Und bei den hochpreisigen Sachen habe ich die Vermutung, dass Qualität nicht mehr unbedingt mit dem Preis linear ansteigt.

Da ich aber 4 mal Gonso gekauft habe, die sich später im Nachhinein als Griff ins Klo entpuppten, vermute ich dass die Qualität der Ware nicht sehr hoch ist. Und bei Maloja lese ich im Internet mittlerweile ähnliches.
Nix pauschales, aber echte Eigenerfahrungen.

Die Tests in vielen Bikezeitschriften kann man getrost als (bezahlte) Werbung betrachten. Bei den Testergebnissen gibt es eh nur noch "Sehr Gut", "Super" und "Überragend". Und im Alltag verreckt das Zeugs oft direkt nach der Umtauschgarantie.


----------



## Fahrenheit (6. Juli 2015)

So Manches verstehe ich auch nicht. Ich habe *zwei* Jacken (eine Windstopper active shell und eine Regenjacke) die seit Jahren bestens ihre Dienste bei jedem Wetter verrichten und keinerlei Ermüdungserscheinungen aufweisen. Und die Regenjacke brauche ich eigentlich nur in Ausnahme- bzw. Notfällen (z.Bsp. Wolkenbruch/Starkregen beim Alpencross). Da die Windstopper auch wasser*abweisend* ist, würde im Grunde diese eine Jacke für viele Jahre reichen. Warum sollte ich mir noch 5 Softshelljacken von Aldi dazukaufen?


----------



## P4LL3R (6. Juli 2015)

Mit der Einstellung wirst du der Wirtschaft aber nicht weiterhelfen ^^
Nein, ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man lieber weniger Sachen kaufen soll, dafür aber qualitativ hochwertige. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Qya (6. Juli 2015)

Selbst was sich als Qualität und Teuer verkauft, kann am ende auch murks sein. 
Kommt am ende halt auch auf die Qualitätssicherung an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2wheelfun (6. Juli 2015)

Aldi Nord hat ab heute u.a. Muscleshirts (Trainings-Shirt) für Sport (aus Kunstfaser) für Herren (blau und rot) für 5,99 ...für die ganz warmen Tage vlt.
Ich hab mir eins geholt und finds kuhl ;-) ..auch wenn nicht "für Biker" drauf steht
..also insgesamt Sportklamotten aus Polyester für Männer/Frauen die vlt der/die eine od andere auch zum biken nehmen könnte


----------



## MucPaul (6. Juli 2015)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Mit der Einstellung wirst du der Wirtschaft aber nicht weiterhelfen ^^
> Nein, ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man lieber weniger Sachen kaufen soll, dafür aber qualitativ hochwertige.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Ich kaufe Dir ein großes Vanille-Eis, wenn Du mir für meinen jeweiligen Kauf eine Liste mit hochwertigen Sachen überreichen könntest. Damit würdest Du nicht nur mir, sondern vielen anderen einen großen Dienst erweisen und uns viel Zeit mit Suchen nach was G'scheitem ersparen.


----------



## P4LL3R (6. Juli 2015)

Ich mache es halt meistens so, dass ich mich im vorhinein informiere, bei welchen Produkten die Qualität stimmt. Aber dabei bin ich eigentlich auch wieder auf andere angewiesen, die alles mögliche kaufen und es dann vergleichen.


----------



## Qya (6. Juli 2015)

Produkte von Gore z.b. sind so gut wie immer Top. Vaude auch ..


----------



## noocelo (6. Juli 2015)

... dann lies mal den thread hier.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (7. Juli 2015)

P4LL3R schrieb:


> Ich mache es halt meistens so, dass ich mich im vorhinein informiere, bei welchen Produkten die Qualität stimmt. Aber dabei bin ich eigentlich auch wieder auf andere angewiesen, die alles mögliche kaufen und es dann vergleichen.



und gibt's da ne art norm woran die vermeindliche Qualität bestimmt wird?
es fängt schon da an das jeder gerne seine eigenen vorlieben in das wort packt, bei einem reicht ein netter markenstempel schon ist es Qualität, der andere ist froh wenn es 4 Nutzungen aushält schon ist es Qualität,........

und das mit auf andere angewiesen sein ist ja auch bekanntlich nicht mehr als ein Lotto spiel.
ich frage taugt Produkt x was, dann sagen 3 leute es ist schrott 3 sagen es ist toll, und drei sagen es geht irgendwie.

was hat mir das jetzt geholfen?


Qya schrieb:


> Produkte von Gore z.b. sind so gut wie immer Top. Vaude auch ..



typisches Beispiel fürs obrige.
ich hab selber gore seit paar jahren und finds nur mittelmässig"bin wenn ich ehrlich sein soll sogar unzufrieden damit" nur hats halt viel gekostet darum wirft man sowas auch nicht ganz einfach weg.
sicher ist aber, gore kommt mir beispielsweise in Zukunft  nicht mehr ins haus.

solche gerne hingeknallten Pauschalisierungen sind daher auch kein bishen informativ.

top ist gore auf jeden fall in den preisvorstellungen für die produkte.
den mehrfachen preis von vielen anderen Produkten zu verlangen find ich nicht in Ordnung.
aber sich dann aus ärger über das zeug und das "verlorenen Geld" dann duzend Sachen von Aldi zu holen"weil das teure ja nix getaugt hat" wenn man nach paar käufen merkt das es dort auch nicht besseres gibt halt ich auch nicht für zielführend.

manche praktizieren diese art von frustkauf scheint mir?
weil das superteure nicht taugt oder überzeugt kauf ich mir bei Aldi halt 10 stück zum gleichen preis von einem teuren teil.



MucPaul schrieb:


> Daher kann man nicht sagen Regenjacke 2014 war Mist, deshalb schaue ich sie 2015 erst gar nicht an. Die Sachen sind fast immer völlig unterschiedlich, auch wenn sie die gleiche Funktion haben.



da ist nix völlig unterschiedlich sondern wenn dann nur minimalst Veränderungen.
wenn die eine nix getaugt hat taugt die im folge jahr auch kaum mehr.

und genau das hab ich gerade angesprochen du wurdest vor irgend nem teuren Produkt enttäuscht nehm ich an?
jetzt versucht ne kostengünstige und zuverlässig dichte Regenjacke zu bekommen?
dann Aldi Modell 2012, 2013,2014,2015,.... kaufen in der Hoffnung das eine davon taugt wenn die anderen vorgänger es nicht gemacht haben.

genau das hab ich gemeint, diese praktiken halt ich für totallen käse!!


----------



## nightwolf (7. Juli 2015)

Qya schrieb:


> Produkte von Gore z.b. sind so gut wie immer Top. (...)


Ja, hoffentlich machen da die Handschuhe, die ich grad beim Erwin bestellt habe, keine Ausnahme 
Da mir zur Zeit gern mal die Haende einschlafen, besonders links, hab ich mir mal ein Paar 'gescheite' genehmigt  ... sonst auch immer ALDI oder LIDL


----------



## Qya (7. Juli 2015)

Wofür gibts den ne Garante ?
Hatte auch schon zwei mal Probleme mit ner Jacke und ner Bib Shorts.
Nach Rücksprache, wo ich das zeuch kaufte, und Gore direkt .. hab ich paar Tage später ein neues Produkt abholen können.


----------



## Fahrenheit (7. Juli 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ich kaufe Dir ein großes Vanille-Eis, wenn Du mir für meinen jeweiligen Kauf eine Liste mit hochwertigen Sachen überreichen könntest. Damit würdest Du nicht nur mir, sondern vielen anderen einen großen Dienst erweisen und uns viel Zeit mit Suchen nach was G'scheitem ersparen.



Das versteh ich aber jetzt nicht: hast Du keine funktionierende Klamottenausstattung? Ich denke doch!? Du bist doch auch schon lange dabei und gibst selber auch Empfehlungen ab, und ich glaube sogar durch Dich bin ich auf die Aldi-Softshell-Handschuhe gekommen, mit denen ich sehr zufrieden bin und die jeden 80€-Handschuh in den Schatten stellen. So´n großes Problem find ich es jetzt auch nicht, eine Hose, Trikots, Jacke etc. zu finden, die gut funktionieren und dann irgendwann eine gute Ausstattung zusammenzuhaben.



pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> ich hab selber gore seit paar jahren und finds nur mittelmässig"bin wenn ich ehrlich sein soll sogar unzufrieden damit"



Immer schön, wenn negative Bewertungen ausführlich begründet werden! 
Ich habe 2 Jacken von Gore und bin mit denen überaus zufrieden. Das Beste was ich je hatte, und erfüllen ihre Funktion bestens. Ist vielleicht auch ein bisschen Geschmackssache, oder ich hab einfach Glück gehabt. LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (7. Juli 2015)

Fahrenheit schrieb:


> Immer schön, wenn negative Bewertungen ausführlich begründet werden!


schadet bei positiven auch nicht.


----------



## Fahrenheit (7. Juli 2015)

Ich schrieb ja: sie erfüllen ihre Funktion bestens.
In dem Post davor hiess es: Gore ist mittelmäßig und er ist unzufrieden. Mit was von Gore? Hose? Trikot? Jacke? Was ist daran nicht gut bzw. wo liegt der Fehler/das Problem? Egal, mir isses recht


----------



## pfeifferheiko (7. Juli 2015)

Fahrenheit schrieb:


> Das versteh ich aber jetzt nicht: hast Du keine funktionierende Klamottenausstattung? Ich denke doch!? Du bist doch auch schon lange dabei und gibst selber auch Empfehlungen ab,.....
> So´n großes Problem find ich es jetzt auch nicht, eine Hose, Trikots, Jacke etc. zu finden, die gut funktionieren und dann irgendwann eine gute Ausstattung zusammenzuhaben.



genau um den punkt geht's mir eigentlich, es ist längst alles zusammen, trotzdem wird exzessiv weitergekauft"eben gleiche Sachen die schon da sind und welche als gut oder sehr gut bewertet wurden" ........

das ist der punkt den ich nicht mehr nachvollziehen kann.




Fahrenheit schrieb:


> Immer schön, wenn negative Bewertungen ausführlich begründet werden!
> Ich habe 2 Jacken von Gore und bin mit denen überaus zufrieden.....



es ist ja nicht mal wirklich negativ sondern das wovon ich hätte ausgehen müssen beim kauf und was hier auch schon mehrfach auch durchgekaut wurde!
hatte seinerzeit ne gore windstopper softshell gekauft da du es genau wissen willst.

das was mir dabei eigentlich hätte klar sein sollen aber ich es trotzdem versuchen wollte.
3-lagige sandwitch Konstruktion ist für körperlich intensive Anwendungen irgendwo ungeeignet.
das ganze gehört eigentlich in den Themenbereich "ich schwimme im eigenen saft holt mich hier raus."

ansonsten gibt's dazu nicht viel zu sagen,
für sportliche Nutzung hab ich mir schlussendlich was dafür brauchbares besorgt"dünner,einfacher" und die gore wird halt nur noch für shoppingausflüge mit dem bike zum Supermarkt genutzt oder ne 20 Minuten runde in meinem Dorf.

ansonsten stört mich halt noch daran das man sowas halt nur für kalten herbst- winter nutzen kann, somit auch sehr unflexibel da sehr eingeschränkt nutzbar.

das "positive" an dem teil ist das es noch immer nach "glaub 4 jahre ist es alt" lochfrei ist, keine risse oder aufgehenden nähte.
verarbeitung somit ganz ok.
ich verwende es aber eigentlich nur sehr selten und zum wegwerfen wars mir halt doch zu schade."aber das sagte ich an nem andern punkt schon mal"

das negative ist wenn man es vereinfacht ausdrücken will, das ein freizeitprodukt als für Sport taugliches Produkt verkauft wird, sowas missfällt mir einfach.
das darf jeder sehen sehen wie er will selbst auf dem board gibt's hunderte unterschiedliche Meinungen und Erfahrungen , ich hab halt meine.

und wie es nun mal so ist, aus persönlichen Fehlkäufen lernt man darum kommt *mir* nichts mehr von gore in haus.
das gilt aber für 6 andere firmen auch wo ich ebenfalls enttäuscht wurde und in Zukunft nicht mehr gewillt bin es zu versuchen.


----------



## MucPaul (8. Juli 2015)

Fahrenheit schrieb:


> Das versteh ich aber jetzt nicht: hast Du keine funktionierende Klamottenausstattung? Ich denke doch!? Du bist doch auch schon lange dabei und gibst selber auch Empfehlungen ab, und ich glaube sogar durch Dich bin ich auf die Aldi-Softshell-Handschuhe gekommen, mit denen ich sehr zufrieden bin und die jeden 80€-Handschuh in den Schatten stellen. So´n großes Problem find ich es jetzt auch nicht, eine Hose, Trikots, Jacke etc. zu finden, die gut funktionieren und dann irgendwann eine gute Ausstattung zusammenzuhaben.



Ist es nicht gut, wenn man aktuelle Ware begutachtet und ein Urteil abgibt? Anscheinend nicht.

Aber zu Deiner Frage: wenn man mehrere Bikes und Sportarten hat (Trekkingrad, Rennrad, MTB, Cruising-Along Rad), braucht man notgedrungen mehrere Ausstattungen. Und die Dinger halten auch nicht ewig.
Da sammelt sich im Laufe der Jahre einiges an. Zumal man später erst merkt, dass die tolle Hose z.B. gut für kleine Touren ist, aber nach 150km der Hintern wund wird, weil die Nähte durchdrücken oder sich das Chamais vollsaugt.
Oder dass die tolle Windjacke zwar tolle Lüftungsschlitze hat, welche aber an der falschen Stelle genäht sind und somit nicht im Luftstrom liegen und diese somit zu einem Schwitzsack mutiert.
Das erfährt man leider erst im Laufe der Zeit. Oder das manche tollen Stücke die erste Wäsche nicht überstehen (z.B. teure TAO Laufsachen).

Was ist Qualität? Etwas, das teuer ist und mit viel Lärm vermarktet wird?


----------



## m4Dze (8. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute,

ich weiß nicht, ob das jetzt ins Thema "Kleidung" gehört, aber gibt es Erfahrungsberichte zu den Rucksäcken, die morgen bei Lidl im Sortiment sind?

Ich werde auf jeden Fall zuschlagen, wenn mich die Verarbeitung bei der Besichtigung vor Ort nicht total enttäuscht (gemessen am Preis). Trotzdem würde ich mich über Erfahrungswerte freuen.

Bei der Kleidung werde ich auch zuschlagen, da habe ich hier bereits viel gutes gelesen was für meine Zwecke völlig ausreicht.

Sofern gewünscht, kann ich auch gerne ein kleines Review zum Rucksack machen, wenn ich ihn mitnehme


----------



## Snowcrash (8. Juli 2015)

Die Rucksäcke sind nur online bestellbar, das Fillialangebot von morgen ist leider recht übersichtlich.

http://www.lidl.de/de/fahrrad-ab-09-07/c14594

Die Handschuhe machen zwar überhaupt keinen guten Eindruck, aber für tree fiddy werde ich mal ein Paar als Notfall-Ersatz mitnehmen. Vielleicht probiere ich auch mal die Socken aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m4Dze (8. Juli 2015)

Danke dir für die Info @Snowcrash !

Ich Depp wäre morgen in die Filiale gefahren und hätte mich gewundert. Vor Ort gibt ja wirklich kaum etwas aus der Aktion


----------



## pfeifferheiko (8. Juli 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ist es nicht gut, wenn man aktuelle Ware begutachtet und ein Urteil abgibt? Anscheinend nicht.



sicher nur was soll sich in den übliche 3/6 Monaten wo das gleiche zeug wieder auftaucht und schon bekannt ist sonderlich ändern?
du kaufst in so nem Rhythmus das "gleiche" Aldi/lidl zeug das du eh schon mal hattest und fängst dann wieder begutachten an.
wozu wenn das eigentlich"selbe" Produkt das ein Quartal vorher gekauft wurde und als gut befunden doch schon im besitz ist.

alles kapput gegangen in paar Monaten?




MucPaul schrieb:


> Aber zu Deiner Frage: wenn man mehrere Bikes und Sportarten hat (Trekkingrad, Rennrad, MTB, Cruising-Along Rad), braucht man notgedrungen mehrere Ausstattungen. Und die Dinger halten auch nicht ewig.



ich verwende mein radzeug einheitlich auf jedem rad.
muss ich mich für jedes rad besonders speziel dressen?

hab ein MTB und eine art trekking bike für Stadt +alltag und ich nutze für beide die gleichen klamotten.
Sachen die sehr gut fürs rad taugen tun es logischerweise für jedes rad, am sattel sitzen und kurbel ist ne einheitliche Sache die sich nicht ändert.

und das Sachen verscheißen stimmt nur der Zeitfaktor ist da entscheidend, socken und Unterhosen sind zentrale Verschleißteile, die welche ich auch oft, alle ~6 Monate.
je nach hose reiben sich manche modelle noch am hintern recht flott ab oder kapput , schlechte modelle ersetzt man da halt alle 1-2 jahre der rest des zeugs hält aber üblicherweise 5+ jahre.


----------



## Bener (8. Juli 2015)

@pfeifferheiko @MucPaul 
Nehmt euch nen Zimmer, bitte!


----------



## MucPaul (8. Juli 2015)

Bener schrieb:


> @pfeifferheiko @MucPaul
> Nehmt euch nen Zimmer, bitte!


Mit Sicherheit nicht. Ich kenn diesen Typen überhaupt nicht und weiss auch nicht, was er eigentlich will.
Da ich noch nie etwas zweimal gekauft habe und er sich daran stört, daß manche nach einem Test eine Meinung über ein Produkt schreiben, habe ich den Eindruck, dass er nur rumpöbeln will. 
Da jedoch nur seine Meinung die einzige, wahre Erleuchtung ist und er allwissend ist, lasse ich das Kommentieren über Produkte hier einfach sein. So einfach...

Interessanterweise schreiben manche in anderen Radforen, daß der Umgangston hier teils besonders rauh sein kann. Das sieht man.


----------



## MucPaul (8. Juli 2015)

Wen es interessiert: eine aktuelle Kostenkalkulation eines Marken SportShirts (hier Adidas):
*Herstellungspreis EUR 7,75 vs Herstellerpreis EUR 15,30 vs. Endverkaufspreis EUR 100,-*
und wer noch so an allem verdient.
http://www.rp-online.de/sport/fussb...hen-nationalmannschaft-so-teuer-aid-1.4306769

Nimmt man die ganze Zwischenhändler und Margen raus, kommt man auf den Preis eines Decathlon Shirts, welches sicherlich genauso gutes Material hat.

Und wenn es nur einen einzigen Auftraggeber und Abnehmer gibt, kommt man auf den Aldi Preis.


----------



## Bener (8. Juli 2015)

@MucPaul Hey, hey! Blos nicht aufhören! Und lass Dich vom Heiko nicht unterbekommen! Ich les Deine Berichte immer gerne!  Ich finde nur, dass gerade hier nicht die Bühne für so einen Schlagabtausch sein sollte! Ignore und gut!

Und morgen gehts sowieso weiter, wenn die neuen LIDL-Sachen gekauft wurden..!


----------



## xrated (8. Juli 2015)

"Der absolute Anteil der Händler beträgt 35,23 Euro. Die Herstellerfirma streicht 15,30 Euro ein*"*

kann ich schwer glauben das die Händler soviel mehr verdienen


----------



## Laphroaig10 (9. Juli 2015)

Umsatz hat noch lange nichts mit Gewinn zu tun
Mitarbeiter, Lager- und vor allem Verkaufsfläche, die ganze Verwaltung dahinter, Werbung, kostet alles, und zahlt der Verbraucher mit


----------



## noocelo (9. Juli 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> und das Sachen verscheißen


... davon halten sie auch nicht länger!


----------



## xrated (9. Juli 2015)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> Umsatz hat noch lange nichts mit Gewinn zu tun
> Mitarbeiter, Lager- und vor allem Verkaufsfläche, die ganze Verwaltung dahinter, Werbung, kostet alles, und zahlt der Verbraucher mit



Und da würd ich mal behaupten das das beim Hersteller mehr kostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denyodp (9. Juli 2015)

Einen separaten Decathlon Thread gibt es nicht, oder? Ich habe mir ein paar Sachen bestellt:

Trikot MTB 500: 29,90€
http://www.decathlon.de/kurzarm-radtrikot-mtb-500-herren-schwarz-orange-id_8328035.html

MTB Short 500: 14,90€ reduziert von 19,90€ 
http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-shorts-mtb-short-500-blau-id_8330562.html

Radhose Comp 700: 24,90€ reduziert von 39,90€
http://www.decathlon.de/kurze-radhose-comp-700-herren-schwarz-id_8126007.html

Sportbrille Arenberg: 4,95€
http://www.decathlon.de/sportbrille-arenberg-transparent-kat-0-id_8118518.html

Kann da gerne ein bissl berichten.


----------



## Phippsy (9. Juli 2015)

Die Radhose von Decathlon wirkte hochwertig, als ich sie in der Hand hatte, allerdings war das Polster zu weit vorne. 
Die Fahrradbrille hab ich in dunkel. Die ist unter den billigen die beste, die ich bisher hatte.


----------



## mpmarv (9. Juli 2015)

Die Decathlon Sachen sind genial, du wirst es glaub ich nicht bereuen.
Hab die "teure" bib, eine Shorts, ein Trikot und noch ein paar Sachen fürs Hometraniing, u.a. eine lange Hose, ein Zip-Hoodie und Socken.
Alles wirklich astrein! Auch nach mehrfachem Waschen noch alles gut, bin wirklich begeistert von der Qualität.
Hab für einen Berg an Klamotten knapp über 100€ bezahlt, das teuerste war die Bib mit 49,90€ - vergleichbare z.B. von Löffler liegen bei 100€


----------



## Denyodp (9. Juli 2015)

Habe bereits eine MTB 500 Short und eine AllMountain Short von Decathlon. Bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden. Ebenso habe ich bereits Die Undershort 500. Passt mir gut und trage ich gerne. Bin mal gespannt ob das teurere Modell irgendwie noch besser ist.

Im Shop gelistet für 9,90€ ist derzeit das Langarm-Radtrikot 500. Leider nicht lieferbar.
http://www.decathlon.de/langarm-radtrikot-500-herren-rot-weiß-schwarz-id_8314877.html
Das hätte ich glatt noch mitbestellt.

Recht stark reduziert sind derzeit auch die neon gelben Langarm Trikots. Da überlege ich derzeit noch...
http://www.decathlon.de/langarm-radtrikot-tech-plus-visibility-neongelb-id_8323756.html
http://www.decathlon.de/langarm-radtrikot-visibility-herren-neongelb-id_8323758.html
http://www.decathlon.de/langarm-radtrikot-tech-plus-2-in-1-herren-neongelb-id_8329260.html

Ich verstehe nur nicht weshalb die Rückseite der Trikots schwarz ist. Soll doch für gute Sichtbarkeit sorgen.


----------



## Decke76 (9. Juli 2015)

Ich wäre wenn nichts dagegen spricht für einen eigenen Thread für Decathlon. Da könnte man gezielter suchen und finden da Decathlon ja auch fast jeder um die Ecke hat. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rubik (9. Juli 2015)

Hab auch nen paar Sachen von Decathlon und finde die Trikots wirklich nicht übel. 
Einiges auch seit fast zwei Jahren im Gebrauch und noch fast wie neu.


----------



## Denyodp (9. Juli 2015)

Ich mache mal nen Decathlon Thread auf...

--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kleidung-von-decathlon-erfahrungen-meinungen-ect.759757/


----------



## noocelo (9. Juli 2015)

also, kurz zum lidl-mat: zwei paar socken und zwei trikots gekauft. beides anständig verarbeitet. zu den socken kann ich nich viel sagen, bunt und an strapazierten stellen verstärkt. bei den beiden hemdchen fällt auf, dass sie sich nicht nur in der farbe unterscheiden (lime, s/w) sondern auch im schnitt, dem stoff, dem druck und einigen details. das schwarz-weisse ist dünner, hat eine eher 'technische' oberfläche und einen feineren front-reißverschluss mit gummiertem zipper. dezente, reflektierende aufdrucke (vorne text, hinten grafik) unterscheiden sich ebenfalls.

drei separierte rückentaschen, auf der rechten ein kleines aufgenähtes münzfach mit eigenem reißverschluss, ein schön ausreichend langes rückenteil mit durchgehendem gummiertem abschluss und eine zipper-garage für den front-reißverschluss haben beide.

--
edit: größe M bei 184cm und 80kg saß angenehm eng (teile sind für's RR)


----------



## ms1602 (9. Juli 2015)

Da ich noch keine Klamotten zum biken hatte habe ich heute richtig eingekauft. Es sind zwei Shorts und drei Trikos geworden. Die Sachen passen mir sehr gut, sei es im Alltag oder auf dem Bike. Hatte es heute auf meiner hausrude an, auch nach zweimal waschen verliert nichts Fäden. Habe keinen Vergleich, denke aber beim Preis ist es super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowcrash (9. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte mir auch eben im Lidl ein Paar Socken und eins von den Unterhemden gekauft. Handschuhe waren leider nicht mehr in meiner Größe da. Das Unterhemd hat eine richtig gute Passform fühlt sich sehr angenehm an und scheint auch gut verarbeitet zu sein. Top, würde ich sagen, aber wie gut es tatsächlich mit dem Schweiß fertig wird, kann ich natürlich noch nicht sagen.

Die Socken machen auch einen anständigen Eindruck, sind auf jeden Fall bequem, aber wenn man die mal rumdreht, zuppeln die ganzen Fäden schon ganz schön rum. Vielleicht ist das aber auch normal.


----------



## ms1602 (9. Juli 2015)

Oh stimmt Handschuhe habe ich mir auch gegönnt, die passen super und machen nen super Eindruck.


----------



## noocelo (9. Juli 2015)

ms1602 schrieb:


> Die Sachen passen mir sehr gut, sei es *im Alltag* oder auf dem Bike


lycra in der kneipe, kirche oder im büro? korrekt!


----------



## ms1602 (9. Juli 2015)

Meinte eigentlich mehr wenn man zu Fuss unterwegs ist,  oder für den Biergarten danach .


----------



## pfeifferheiko (9. Juli 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> *Da ich noch nie etwas zweimal gekauft habe* und er sich daran stört, daß manche nach einem Test eine Meinung über ein Produkt schreiben, habe ich den Eindruck, dass er nur rumpöbeln will.



ich hab dir ne klare frage gestellt und anderen Nutzer wie Fahrenheit ist das selbe  auch aufgefallen.
was versprichst du dir davon.
hier das was du ja nicht machst------>

*13. September 2014*


MucPaul schrieb:


> Leider schlechte Nachrichten: *die neongrüne Rad-Regenjacke* (mit den seitlichen Reissverschlüssen) habe ich heute das erste mal bei Regen getestet.
> Ich bin trocken geblieben. Aber das äußere Gewebe hat gleich angefangen, sich mit Wasser vollzusaugen. Die Jacke ist also von Werk aus kein bisschen imprägniert.
> .....



*22. Jumi 2015*


MucPaul schrieb:


> *Ich kann nun von der aktuellen neongrünen* Softshell Jacke vom Aldi Anfang Mai berichten.
> Hatte gestern eine Tour gemacht. Die Jacke ist laut Verpackung winddicht, atmungsaktiv und bis 1500mm wasserdicht.
> *Irgendwie habe ich das mit dem wasserdicht beim Kauf übersehen.
> 
> ...



ich finds einfach nur albern alle paar Monate das gleiche Produkt wieder und wieder zu kaufen und so zu tun als ob man es das erste mal kauft.....und es ne art test sein soll.


----------



## Bener (9. Juli 2015)

@pfeifferheiko : jeder hats kapiert! Danke! Und nu halt dich bitte zurück!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowcrash (10. Juli 2015)

Hatte heute in 'nem anderen Lidl noch mal die Handschuhe in meiner Größe gefunden. Allerdings habe ich sie dann auch gleich ein paar Mal an- und ausgezogen und da haben die Nähte schon angefangen zu reißen. Ganz schlechte Verarbeitung waren mir nicht mal die Dreifuffzig wert.


----------



## honkori (10. Juli 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Hatte heute in 'nem anderen Lidl noch mal die Handschuhe in meiner Größe gefunden. Allerdings habe ich sie dann auch gleich ein paar Mal an- und ausgezogen und da haben die Nähte schon angefangen zu reißen. Ganz schlechte Verarbeitung waren mir nicht mal die Dreifuffzig wert.



...dann lassen die Lidl Jungs inzwischen woanders arbeiten, denn ich habe die Dinger vor ca. 1,5 - 2 Jahren gekauft und erst jetzt lösen sie sich langsam auf. Schade, eigentlich wollte ich noch ein Paar kaufen.

ciiaooo


----------



## Artos (12. Juli 2015)

Ich habe bei der aktuell laufenden LIDL Aktion auch zwei Unterhemden gekauft und eines davon heute einem ersten Test unterzogen.
Die Passform ist wirklich 1A und es fühlt sich sehr angenehm beim Tragen an. Ich habe es unter einem weit geschnittenen-nicht anliegenden Trikot getragen. Nach einer gut 50km Tour mit einem voll beladenen Hänger fühlte ich mich nicht durchgeschwitzt. Auch bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten würde es nicht frisch. 
Wenn die Qualität so bleibt, bin ich sehr zufrieden damit. Preis/Leistung passt !

greetz
der art


----------



## pfeifferheiko (12. Juli 2015)

Artos schrieb:


> Ich habe bei der aktuell laufenden LIDL Aktion auch zwei Unterhemden gekauft und eines davon heute einem ersten Test unterzogen.



und welche?
die haben 4 Sachen die in frage kommen könnten, mit der bezeichung Unterhemden hab ich nix gefunden.

1x fahrradshirt
2 Sachen die als funktionsshirt bezeichnet sind
1x kompressionsshirt

was davon ist gemeint?


----------



## ms1602 (12. Juli 2015)

Wahrscheinlich meinte er die Funktionsunterwäsche .


----------



## Artos (12. Juli 2015)

...ich meine  das "Funktionsshirt". 

btw. In der aktuellen Aktion werden nur 2 Shirts angeboten. Welches dabei als "Unterhemd" zu tragen ist, sollte sich jedem von selbst erschließen 

greetz
der art


----------



## Qya (12. Juli 2015)

Thx für Feedback.
Bei mir in der nähe, waren sie alle recht schnell weg, aber eben via Online shop paar bestellt.
Bin mal gespannt.

Von mir kommt dann nächste Woche auch mal nen Feedback bzw. wenn sie halt da sind.
Wohne ja in der Schweiz. Ab morgen hat auch Lidl Schweiz welche im Angebot.
Wenn es wenn interessiert.


----------



## CrossX (12. Juli 2015)

Ich habe auch heute das ärmellose Shirt zum ersten mal probiert.  Bin positiv überrascht.  Es sitzt sehr gut und ist auch nicht ganz so dick wie die Shirts vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## Zementsack (12. Juli 2015)

Ich hab mir beide Farben von den Funktionsshirts geholt. Interessanterweise variieren sie minimal im Material:
Gelb: 58 % Polyamid, 32 % Polyester, 10 % Elastan
Schwarz: 60 % Polyamid, 31 % Polyester, 9 % Elastan

Das Gelbe habe ich jetzt am Sonntag bei einer RTF unter einem enganliegenden Trikot und Hose (Skinfit) getragen, mit An- und Abfahrt 120 nicht wirklich langsame km, für meine Verhältnisse war es ein Härtetest. Hat bestens funktioniert, bei 20 bis 28 °C mit viel Sonnenschein und Wind fühlte ich mich nie naßgeschwitzt und auch nicht überhitzt. Schweißränder am Trikot und Hose (besonders dort wo das in der Hose steckende Funktionsunterhemd zuende war) bewiesen, dass es seinen Job gemacht hab.

Jetzt muss es sich nur noch gut waschen.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (13. Juli 2015)

Artos schrieb:


> ...ich meine  das "Funktionsshirt".
> 
> btw. In der aktuellen Aktion werden nur 2 Shirts angeboten. Welches dabei als "Unterhemd" zu tragen ist, sollte sich jedem von selbst erschließen



es werden 4 "*Shirts*" bei uns angeboten und mir erschließt sich da garnix.
und 2 Shirts die mit dem wort funtionsshirt verknüpft sind.

hier mal im überblick:
http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-herren-fahrradshirt/p199319
http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-herren-kompressionsshirt-skin-compression/p193389
http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-herren-funktionsshirt/p199323
http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-herren-funktionsshirt/p193875

ich denke mal du redest von einem der letzten 2 links da ich das mit Unterhemd verbinde, und welches davon genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (13. Juli 2015)

Also ich schreibe über das ärmellose Shirt in neongrün.


----------



## MucPaul (14. Juli 2015)

CrossX schrieb:


> Also ich schreibe über das ärmellose Shirt in neongrün.


Ach ja, das neongrüne Regenshirt. Extra für Pfeiffenheiko.  
Beim Stichwort neongrün kommt er bekanntlich durcheinander.


----------



## Zementsack (14. Juli 2015)

CrossX schrieb:


> Also ich schreibe über das ärmellose Shirt in neongrün.


Genau wie ich, wobei die Farbe laut Lidl wohl Lime heißt.

Auf der Schachtel dieses Funktionsshirts steht bei mir übrigens "Fahrrad Herren-Funktions-Unterhemd".
Nebenbei sah ich schon am schlichten Design dass es sich um Unterwäsche handeln muss, oder soll ich First-Layer schreiben?


----------



## sp00n82 (14. Juli 2015)

Base-Layer bitte.


----------



## Qya (14. Juli 2015)

Hab mir die in rot bestellt ...


----------



## Artos (14. Juli 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> es werden 4 "*Shirts*" bei uns angeboten und mir erschließt sich da garnix...



...bei uns werden nur 2 Arten angeboten (siehe Anhang), und ich meine das schwarze oben rechts.

greetz
der art


----------



## pfeifferheiko (14. Juli 2015)

hab mir heute nachmittag mal das schwarze angeschaut und nachdem es sich um kein kratzigen trikotstoff sondern was einigermassen weiches handelt auch mitgenommen zum testen.

heute ~25° hab ich denn gleiche versuch wie oben auch gemacht wurde:
das "Unterhemd" dann ein dünnes helles funktionsshirt drüber und bin losgefahren.

nach ~5-10Km bin ich darin wortwörtlich nen hitzetod gestorben und musste es ausziehen und bin nur mit funktionsshirt nachhause"wie ich im sommer eh meist unterwegs bin" bei gutem und trockenen Klima.

bei diesem Unterhemd handelt es sich anscheinend um stark wärmende thermounterwäsche in der form eines ärmellosen unterhemds.

für sommer auf jeden fall stark wärmende unterwäsche unbrauchbar, ich warte mal herbst/winter ab ob und teste es da nochmal wie es sich von der heizleistung zu anderen Produkten schlägt.


----------



## Qya (14. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich das richtig lese, hast du 2 Funktionsshirts angezogen ?
Das ist doch auch quark ...


----------



## pfeifferheiko (14. Juli 2015)

Qya schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig lese, hast du 2 Funktionsshirts angezogen ?
> Das ist doch auch quark ...



logisch ist das total albern 2 Shirts bei Hitze anzuziehen, nur hat vor mir jemand das geschrieben:



Zementsack schrieb:


> *Das Gelbe* habe ich jetzt am Sonntag bei einer RTF* unter einem enganliegenden Trikot* ....
> Hat bestens funktioniert, bei 20 bis* 28 °C* mit viel Sonnenschein und Wind fühlte ich mich nie naßgeschwitzt und auch nicht überhitzt.



2 Shirts übereinander bei 28°C.....

ich hab das gleiche probiert au interesse,
nur anstatt nem dicken Trikot ein federleichtes funktionsshirt genommen da dünner als jedes Trikot ist"das wiegt 110gramm" und man da weit weniger nen hitzetod stirbt.

2x wärmendes Plastik übereinander bei Hitze ist totaler Quark haste natürlich recht und sagte ich bei meiner versuch den ich ja abbrechen musste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zementsack (15. Juli 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> logisch ist das total albern 2 Shirts bei Hitze anzuziehen, nur hat vor mir jemand das geschrieben:
> 
> 2 Shirts übereinander bei 28°C.....
> 
> ...



Wieso dickes Trikot? http://www.skinfit.eu/de/de/products/06213.html
Vermute dein federleichtes Funktionsshirt taugt nicht viel oder dein Thermometer taugt nicht viel. Für ein GA2- oder EB-Training sind 28 °C in der Sonne natürlich suboptimal.

Problem von nur einer Schicht wenn es heiß ist beginnt auf einer Abfahrt nach einem Anstieg. Wenn das klatschnassgeschwitzte Shirt am Körper klebt und kräftig kühlt. Aber ich lerne gerne dazu. Was zieht man zum Biken denn so an wenn man morgens bei etwas unter 20 °C los fährt, es tagsüber bis 30 °C werden und abends wieder Richtung 20 °C geht?


----------



## pfeifferheiko (15. Juli 2015)

Zementsack schrieb:


> Vermute dein federleichtes Funktionsshirt taugt nicht viel oder dein Thermometer taugt nicht viel.



ich vermute mal das es zumindest deutlich mehr taugt als deins,
 allein da es schon gummifrei ist"deins hat ja 10% drin".

ansonsten hab ich ja nur Oya bestädigt das es totaler Quark ist bei Hitze 2 plastikshirts übereinander zu ziehen, weniger wärmende schichten sind bei Hitze immer besser.



Zementsack schrieb:


> Was zieht man zum Biken denn so an wenn man morgens bei etwas unter 20 °C los fährt, es tagsüber bis 30 °C werden und abends wieder Richtung 20 °C geht?



keine Ahnung was du da so anziehst ich nehm mir entsprehendes für mich immer mit um mich anzupassen.

meinst ich pack mir 2 oder gar 3 Shirts übereinander weils morgens kühler ist fahren dann stur so durch selbst wenn ich mittags damit abgefackelt werde nur weil ich mich weigere zeug abzulegen das viel zu warm für die aktuelle Situation ist?

es geht jetzt ja ums lidl Unterhemd und das ist brutal warm,
 dein nutzen mit noch nem Trikot drüber bei 28° und darin nicht zu verbrennen kann ich nicht nachvolziehen."habs ja selber ausprobiert"


----------



## holgiduke (16. Juli 2015)

Keine Ahnung, wie das die Mehrheit der Biker macht, aber ich ziehe auch im Sommer ein Funktions-Unterhemd unter das Radshirt. Fühlt sich für mich einfach angenehmer an, wenn der Schweiß aufgesaugt und von der Haut wegtransportiert wird und das Shirt darüber noch halbwegs trocken bleibt. Und da das Radshirt relativ weit geschnitten ist, kann die Luft auch noch gut zirkulieren und ich sterbe nicht den Hitzetod.

Und bei der Abfahrt hat es für mich auch nur Vorteile, da (wie Zementsack oben geschrieben hat) ein durchgeschwitztes Shirt unangenehm am Körper klebt und ziemlich stark auskühlt.

Aber letztendlich sollte jeder so biken, wie er es für sich am besten findet.


----------



## Rubik (16. Juli 2015)

holgiduke schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie das die Mehrheit der Biker macht, aber ich ziehe auch im Sommer ein Funktions-Unterhemd unter das Radshirt. Fühlt sich für mich einfach angenehmer an, wenn der Schweiß aufgesaugt und von der Haut wegtransportiert wird und das Shirt darüber noch halbwegs trocken bleibt. Und da das Radshirt relativ weit geschnitten ist, kann die Luft auch noch gut zirkulieren und ich sterbe nicht den Hitzetod.
> 
> Und bei der Abfahrt hat es für mich auch nur Vorteile, da (wie Zementsack oben geschrieben hat) ein durchgeschwitztes Shirt unangenehm am Körper klebt und ziemlich stark auskühlt.
> 
> Aber letztendlich sollte jeder so biken, wie er es für sich am besten findet.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## fone (16. Juli 2015)

hä? genau diese funtion erfüllt doch das trikot. deswegen zieht man es doch überhaupt nur an und eben kein baumwoll t-shirt.


----------



## sp00n82 (16. Juli 2015)

fone schrieb:


> hä? genau diese funtion erfüllt doch das trikot. deswegen zieht man es doch überhaupt nur an und eben kein baumwoll t-shirt.


Vielleicht solche hautengen Rennrad-Klamotten, aber "normal" geschnittene Shirts bzw. solche im Freeride-Look kleben bei mir auch immer an der Haut, was relativ unangenehm ist. Seit den Craft Mesh-Unterhemden allerdings nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (16. Juli 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Vielleicht solche hautengen Rennrad-Klamotten, aber "normal" geschnittene Shirts bzw. solche im Freeride-Look kleben bei mir auch immer an der Haut, was relativ unangenehm ist. Seit den Craft Mesh-Unterhemden allerdings nicht mehr.


Komisch.
ich hab mir vor einem jahr mein erstes "Freeride"Trikot gekauft und war nach der ersten Tour total begeistert, dass ich danach am Abend noch entspannt ein Bierchen trinken konnte, ohne dabei total nass und verfroren zu sein. Zumindest wars ein großer Unterschied zum T-shirt.


----------



## R.C. (16. Juli 2015)

Zementsack schrieb:


> Was zieht man zum Biken denn so an wenn man morgens bei etwas unter 20 °C los fährt, es tagsüber bis 30 °C werden und abends wieder Richtung 20 °C geht?



Ein Trikot, am besten ein aermelloses. Zuerst schwitzt man darin viel bei weniger als 20 Grad, dann schwitzt man sehr viel bei 30 Grad und dann schwitzt man wieder etwas weniger bei gut 20 Grad . Man kann es auch weglassen, dann aendert sich das ganze zu 'zuerst schwitzt man viel bei weniger als 20 Grad, dann schwitzt man sehr viel bei 30 Grad und dann schwitzt man wieder etwas weniger bei gut 20 Grad'.


----------



## xrated (16. Juli 2015)

Finde ich auch ziemlich bescheuert bei der Hitze 2 Shirts anzuziehen. Den Schweiss hat man damit genauso direkt auf der Haut und verdunstet schlechter weil nochmal ne Schicht drüber ist.


----------



## sp00n82 (16. Juli 2015)

fone schrieb:


> Komisch.
> ich hab mir vor einem jahr mein erstes "Freeride"Trikot gekauft und war nach der ersten Tour total begeistert, dass ich danach am Abend noch entspannt ein Bierchen trinken konnte, ohne dabei total nass und verfroren zu sein. Zumindest wars ein großer Unterschied zum T-shirt.


Natürlich trocknet es schneller als ein Baumwoll-Shirt, das gefühlte 2 Tage dafür braucht. Aber eben trotzdem nicht schnell genug, wenn man oben am Berg steht, und dann wieder runterfahren will. Zumindest nicht bei mir, aber ich bin ja auch ein Durchlauferhitzer von der Trinkblase in Richtung Kleidung.


----------



## Rubik (16. Juli 2015)

fone schrieb:


> hä? genau diese funtion erfüllt doch das trikot. deswegen zieht man es doch überhaupt nur an und eben kein baumwoll t-shirt.



Das ist kein normales T-Shirt und war auch nicht so gemeint. 
Ein Funktions-Unterhemd, sagt schon der Name, ist was anderes. 
Angenehmer zu tragen und man schwitzt weniger.


----------



## xrated (16. Juli 2015)

Und im Winter nackend weil sonst die Kleidung so gut kühlt


----------



## holgiduke (17. Juli 2015)

Ne, das ist mir zu kalt, da würde ich mich ja erkälten. Lieber ein Funktionsuntershirt, darüber dann ein normales langärmeliges Radshirt und darüber eine Softshell-Jacke.

Aber wie ich ja oben schon geschrieben habe: jeder so, wie er es für sich am besten findet. Also kannst du auch gerne nackend fahren, daran würde ich mich nicht stören.


----------



## burki111 (17. Juli 2015)

Schade, dass mal wieder das Meiste zerquatscht wird.
Habe mir bei Lidl letzte Wochen auch zwei "Funktionsunterhemden" und 3 Paar Socken gekauft.
Nicht nur die Unterhemden, sondern auch die Socken sind von dickerer Machart, so dass sie für mich erst im kühleren Herbst nutzbar sein werden.


----------



## noocelo (17. Juli 2015)

holgiduke schrieb:


> auch gerne nackend fahren


pics?!


----------



## pfeifferheiko (18. Juli 2015)

burki111 schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Unterhemden, sondern auch die Socken sind von dickerer Machart, so dass sie für mich erst im kühleren Herbst nutzbar sein werden.



genau darauf wollt ich ja auch raus.
ich werds auch herbst testen obs was kann.




Rubik schrieb:


> Ein Funktions-Unterhemd, sagt schon der Name, ist was anderes.
> Angenehmer zu tragen und man schwitzt weniger.



warum soll man durch zusätzliche wärmende Kleidung weniger schwitzen?

schwitzen tut man im grunde einzig durch die Aktivität und Anstrengung an sich.
wenn man nicht zu warm eingepakt ist hat Bekleidung 0 einfluss auf das schwitzen an sich."ausser in einer uns unbekannten Dimension"

und wenn man sich dann doch zu warm einpackt wird unnötig wärme gestaut und das bringt den körper dazu noch mehr als eigentlich zu schwitzen.



holgiduke schrieb:


> .... aber ich ziehe auch im Sommer ein Funktions-Unterhemd unter das Radshirt. ...
> 
> Und bei der Abfahrt hat es für mich auch nur Vorteile, da (wie Zementsack oben geschrieben hat) ein durchgeschwitztes Shirt unangenehm am Körper klebt und ziemlich stark auskühlt.



dann zieh mal was an das nicht aus 100% baumwolle ist.

ich zieh nur ein 100% Polyester Shirt an und das ist nie durchgeschwitz das es schneller trocknet als es nass werden könnte"auch weil es dünn ist", ebenfalls ist mir das noch nie in 2 jähriger nutzen jemals wo angeklebt.

deine Argumente sind irgendwie nicht wirklich welche.
aber wie du sagst jeder soll so viele Shirts im sommer übereinander stappeln wie er will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrenheit (19. Juli 2015)

Frage: redet Ihr eigentlich bewusst aneinander vorbei, oder wollt Ihr einfach nur den Thread füllen? Im Sommer zieht man natürlich ein hauchdünnes Funktionsunterhemd an und kein wärmendes. Für mich hat selbiges den Vorteil, dass man z.Bsp. bei Abfahrten (nachdem man bergauf gefahren ist und schwitzt wie´n Ochse) nich mit einem klatschnassen Trikot rumfahren muss. Ein hochwertiges Funktionsunterhemd (gibts halt bei Lodl, Oldi und Tschobi nicht) reguliert die Feuchtigkeit bzw. deren Transport, und ich ziehe es grundsätzlich immer unters Trikot. Man zieht ja auch eine Unterhose unter seine normale Alltagskleidung an, auch wenn´s noch so warm ist (zumindest ich mache das so).


----------



## Qya (19. Juli 2015)

Und hier is wohl das Problem. 
Lidl hat im Angebot glaub geschrieben für Sommer und Winter... bin noch auf der Arbeit und komm erst nächste Woche wieder nach Deutschland um die dinger anzuschauen.
In demfall ist es wohl eher ein Funktionsshirt für den Winter.

Jeder der Rennen oder RennRad im Sommer ambitioniert fährt, trägt so dünne Funktionsshirts, das der Schweiss schnell abstransportiert wird.


----------



## Rubik (19. Juli 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> genau darauf wollt ich ja auch raus.
> ich werds auch herbst testen obs was kann.
> 
> 
> ...



Damit war eher das Empfinden nach weniger Schwitzen gemeint.


----------



## xrated (20. Juli 2015)

Fahrenheit schrieb:


> Für mich hat selbiges den Vorteil, dass man z.Bsp. bei Abfahrten (nachdem man bergauf gefahren ist und schwitzt wie´n Ochse) nich mit einem klatschnassen Trikot rumfahren muss.



spitze ... dann nimmt man sich halt eine leichte Jacke mit wenns oben so kühl ist. Aber nur um oben ein trockenes Trikot zu haben werd ich sicher nicht 2 Shirts anziehen um dann bergauf den Hitzetot zu sterben
Und eine Unterhose hat ja wohl nichts mit Wärme zu tun lol


----------



## holgiduke (20. Juli 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> spitze ... dann nimmt man sich halt eine leichte Jacke mit wenns oben so kühl ist. Aber nur um oben ein trockenes Trikot zu haben werd ich sicher nicht 2 Shirts anziehen um dann bergauf den Hitzetot zu sterben


 
Dazu zwingt dich ja auch keiner. Ich kann nur nicht verstehen, wie man so engstirnig sein kann und nur seine Meinung als die einzig richtige ansieht und keine andere daneben gelten lässt. 

Wie weiter oben schon geschrieben wurde, hat das teilweise auch etwas mit dem Empfinden beim Schwitzen zu tun und da gibt es sicher auch gewaltige Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Personen.


----------



## xrated (20. Juli 2015)

Weils keinen Sinn macht, je mehr Stoff desto mehr wird der Feuchtigkeitstransport gehindert.


----------



## holgiduke (20. Juli 2015)

Der Sinn ist doch nur, dass die untere Lage den Schweiß von der Haut wegtransportiert und die obere (locker, luftige) Lage verhindert, dass der Körper bergrunter auskühlt, indem sie den Wind abhält.

Sicher kann man sich auch vor jeder Abfahrt eine Jacke über ziehen, mag vielleicht in den Alpen auch noch praktikabel sein, aber in den Mittelgebirgsregionen, in denen ich mich bewege, ist das absolut unpraktisch. Da müßte ich ja dauernd anhalten, um die Jacke entweder an- oder auszuziehen, da sich hier berghoch und runter sehr kurzfristig abwechseln.

Aber wie ich schon mehr fach geschrieben habe: jeder, wie er will, mich stört ein lockeres Funktionsshirt über dem Funktionsunterhemd überhaupt nicht und ich sterbe berghoch auch nicht den Hitzetod.


----------



## xrated (20. Juli 2015)

Und wie kühlst du dann die Haut beim bergauf fahren wenn der Wind abgehalten wird und sich der Dampf innen staut?


----------



## MrMapei (20. Juli 2015)

Dafür wurden z.B. durchgehende Reißverschlüssen erfunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (20. Juli 2015)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Dafür wurden z.B. durchgehende Reißverschlüssen erfunden.



Ein Laiberl mit durchgehendem Reissverschluss ist per Definfitionem eine Jacke.

Ich versteh' noch immer nicht, wie es jemanden bei ueber 15 Grad (Celsius!) bergab zu kalt sein kann. Das ist dann max. angenehm kuehl


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Juli 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Weils keinen Sinn macht, je mehr Stoff desto mehr wird der Feuchtigkeitstransport gehindert.


Das klingt für mich nicht einleuchtend:

Das Gewebe vergößert doch die Oberfläche und verbessert damit die Verdunstung.
Wenn gar kein Stoff vorhanden ist, kann auch nichts transportiert werden.
Meine Trikots sind nicht so eng, dass sie überall am Körper anliegen. Die Unterwäsche schon.


----------



## MrMapei (20. Juli 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Ein Laiberl mit durchgehendem Reissverschluss ist per Definfitionem eine Jacke.
> 
> Ich versteh' noch immer nicht, wie es jemanden bei ueber 15 Grad (Celsius!) bergab zu kalt sein kann. Das ist dann max. angenehm kuehl



Dann ist es halt eine Jacke 

Es hat ja wohl jeder ein anderes Temperaturempfinden. Als ich dieses Jahr bei LBL mitgefahren bin, sind etliche Radler mit Kurzarmtrikot ohne Überschuhe gefahren, obwohl es die ersten 6 Stunden nur geregnet hat . Ich Weichei war schön eingepackt in alles, was der Kleiderschrank so hergibt


----------



## R.C. (20. Juli 2015)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Dann ist es halt eine Jacke



Als Argument gegen eine Jacke zu sagen, dass man eine Jacke tragen soll ist halt irgendwie, aeh ...



MrMapei schrieb:


> Es hat ja wohl jeder ein anderes Temperaturempfinden.



Eben.


----------



## MrMapei (20. Juli 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Als Argument gegen eine Jacke zu sagen, dass man eine Jacke tragen soll ist halt irgendwie, aeh ...


So gesehen bin ich froh, dass diese Art von Jacke für dich kein Mantel ist


----------



## xrated (20. Juli 2015)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Das Gewebe vergößert doch die Oberfläche und verbessert damit die Verdunstung.



Der Dunst muss erstmal durch die Kleider durch. Und je winddichter das ganze desto schlechter wird die Haut gekühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (20. Juli 2015)

MrMapei schrieb:


> So gesehen bin ich froh, dass diese Art von Jacke für dich kein Mantel ist



Ihr tragt Reifen als Westen?


----------



## MrMapei (20. Juli 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Ihr tragt Reifen als Westen?


Eben nicht 

Es sind doch Jacken, schon vergessen


----------



## R.C. (20. Juli 2015)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Es sind doch Jacken, schon vergessen



Was?!


----------



## MrMapei (20. Juli 2015)

Ein Laiberl mit durchgehendem Reissverschluss ist per Definfitionem eine Jacke.


----------



## R.C. (20. Juli 2015)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Ein Laiberl mit durchgehendem Reissverschluss ist per Definfitionem eine Jacke.



Wer behauptet denn so einen Bloedsinn!


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Juli 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Der Dunst muss erstmal durch die Kleider durch. Und je winddichter das ganze desto schlechter wird die Haut gekühlt.


Der Dunst ist bei mir direkt auf der Haut flüssig. Und die Flüssigkeit wird von der Unterwäsche aufgesaugt. Und Wind ist beim Uphill eigtl. nur selten vorhanden, höchstens manchmal hinter mir.


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Juli 2015)

Wenn ihr schon mit Definitionen von Jacke kommt, dann knall ich auch noch eine hin:
_"Vor allem aber werden Jacken so getragen, dass sie die Haut nicht direkt berühren (das heißt, es befindet sich ein Untergewand mit ebenso langen Ärmeln darunter)"_
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacke

Nur weil ein Kleidungsstück vorne einen (durchgängigen) Reißverschluss bzw. sonstigen Verschlussmechanismus (z.B. Knöpfe) hat, ist es noch lange keine Jacke (Hemd anyone?).
Ein Trikot mit einem Reißverschluss vorne ist und bleibt einfach ein Trikot.


----------



## fone (20. Juli 2015)

Oh, ah, je dicker desto kühler? Verstehe! 
Meine Trikots sind alles aus Kunstfaser, die verhalten sich also ganz genauso wie ein "Funktionsshirt" aus Kunstfaser. Klatschnasse Trikots kenne ich nicht.
Gestern hab ich so dermaßen geschwitzt, aber mein Wundertrikot hat nicht am Körper geklebt. Ist wahrscheinlich von Sony!


----------



## R.C. (20. Juli 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr schon mit Definitionen von Jacke kommt, dann knall ich auch noch eine hin:
> _"Vor allem aber werden Jacken so getragen, dass sie die Haut nicht direkt berühren (das heißt, es befindet sich ein Untergewand mit ebenso langen Ärmeln darunter)"_
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacke



Also wenn man ein Unterhemd (!) unter dem Trikot mit durchgehenden Reissverschluss traegt, ist das Trikot doch eine Jacke?


----------



## 4mate (20. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (20. Juli 2015)

du hast in den 90ern websites designed, oder?


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Juli 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Also wenn man ein Unterhemd (!) unter dem Trikot mit durchgehenden Reissverschluss traegt, ist das Trikot doch eine Jacke?


Nein, ein Trikot wird auch nicht durch ein Unterhemd zu einer Jacke.
Eine Jacke soll vor außenliegenden Einflüssen schützen, also z.B. Wind ("Windjacke"), Nässe ("Regenjacke"), Steinen ("Protektorenjacke"), kühler Umgebungsluft (eine allgemeine "Jacke"), etc., und dies in größerem Umfang als z.B. ein Trikot, ist daher meistens auch aus festerem/stabilerem Material gefertigt.
Eine Jacke zieht man des Weiteren in der Regel auch nicht direkt über die nackte Haut (außer bei Rednecks), weil es aufgrund des Materials unbequem und/oder unangenehm ist . Bei einem Trikot dagegen ist dies kein Problem und sogar die primäre Funktionsweise.

Jacken mit kurzen Ärmeln nennt man übrigens Westen, wobei diese meistens komplett ärmellos sind.


So, und jetzt weiterreiten, das Pferd ist noch nicht ganz tot!


----------



## 4mate (20. Juli 2015)

fone schrieb:


> du hast in den 90ern websites designed, oder?


In den 90ern hatte ich eine Kettensäge, reine Holzheizung,
im Wald Bäume gefällt und zersägt und mit der Computerei 
NULLKOMMANULLNULL am Hut
2007 dann Kettensäge gegen 1. PC eingetauscht!


----------



## R.C. (20. Juli 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Jacken mit kurzen Ärmeln nennt man übrigens Westen, wobei diese meistens komplett ärmellos sind.



Nein, tut man hier nicht. Das, was du mit 'aermelloser Jacke' meinst, ist wohl ein Gilet.

Tatsachlich ist ein Trikot mit durchgehenden Reissverschluss eine Weste, aber dass ihr dann noch verwirrter werdet, war mir schon klar 
Jacke: das, was ihr unter Jacke versteht, also zwingend die aeusserste Schicht, ueblicherweise aus dicken Stoff, aber egal, ob mit ohne oder mit kurzen Aermeln. 
Weste: alles, was man vorne oeffnen kann und kein Hemd (oder Sakko, oder Mantel oder ...) ist und _nicht_ zwingend als oberste Schicht getragen werden muss (sonst waere es ja eine Jacke .


----------



## fone (20. Juli 2015)

du kannst nicht mal den zweifelhaften wikipediaartikel richtig lesen. 
ne weste hat doch keine ärmel.


----------



## R.C. (20. Juli 2015)

fone schrieb:


> ne weste hat doch keine ärmel.



Wenn es nicht gerade eine aermellose (z.B. eben ein Gilet) ist, hat sie selbstverstaendlich Aermel, egal, ob kurz oder lang.
Das, was ihr 'Strickjacke' nennt, ist z.B. das Paradebeispiel einer Weste.


----------



## fone (20. Juli 2015)

Janker vielleicht? 
Keine Ahnung wie das unter Schneiderei Profis aussieht, aber ich möchte behaupten im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch hat eine Weste keine Ärmel.

edit: oh, oh, ein schwarzes schaf in der google bildersuche seite 6...
https://bunterfaden.wordpress.com/2014/02/10/taillierte-kurze-weste-aus-schurwolle/


----------



## Sittenstrolch (20. Juli 2015)

Jacke wie Hose, Weste ohne Ärmel? Was ist ein Gilet? Ne Jacke oder was? Strickpullover?






............bin ich schon wieder im KTWR gelandet oder immer noch drin ?


----------



## R.C. (20. Juli 2015)

fone schrieb:


> Janker vielleicht?



Ein Janker ist eine 'Trachtenjacke', tatsachlich eine Jacke und keine Weste. 



fone schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie das unter Schneiderei Profis aussieht, aber ich möchte behaupten im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch hat eine Weste keine Ärmel.



Dass der Deutsche prinzipiell ein Problem mit modischen oder kulinarischen Details hat, die sich auch in seinem Sprachgebrauch niederschlagen, ist halt wenig ueberraschend. Da sieht man sich eben in der nachbarschaftlichen Pflicht, ein wenig Kultur zu vermitteln und sei es auch noch so sinnlos.

Btw. Schlapfen sind keine Sandalen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (20. Juli 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht gerade eine aermellose (z.B. eben ein Gilet) ist, hat sie selbstverstaendlich Aermel, egal, ob kurz oder lang.
> Das, was ihr 'Strickjacke' nennt, ist z.B. das Paradebeispiel einer Weste.


Gilet ist im Hochdeutschen ungebräuchlich, bzw. nur regional verbreitet, wie eben im Österreichischen oder Schweizerdeutschen. Das was ihr als Gilet bezeichnet ist im Rest des deutschen Sprachraums eine Weste.

Siehe:
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Weste
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Gilet
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gilet


----------



## R.C. (20. Juli 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Gilet ist im Hochdeutschen ungebräuchlich [...]



Die Formulierung ist zwar etwas misslungen, da es auch das oesterreichische 'Hochdeutsch' gibt (im oesterr. Woerterbuch definiert), aber eben deswegen: 


R.C. schrieb:


> Dass der Deutsche prinzipiell ein Problem mit modischen oder kulinarischen Details hat, die sich auch in seinem Sprachgebrauch niederschlagen, ist halt wenig ueberraschend. Da sieht man sich eben in der nachbarschaftlichen Pflicht, ein wenig Kultur zu vermitteln und sei es auch noch so sinnlos.


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Juli 2015)

Da der letzte Satz einfach nur Unsinn ist und ich keine Lust auf dieses Niveau habe, verabschiede ich mich jetzt von der weiteren Diskussion. Bedingt interessant für dich ist vielleicht noch zu erwähnen, dass ich selber österreichischer Staatsbürger bin.


----------



## Qya (20. Juli 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Ich versteh' noch immer nicht, wie es jemanden bei ueber 15 Grad (Celsius!) bergab zu kalt sein kann. Das ist dann max. angenehm kuehl



Wenn ich mitm Rennrad ... sogar bei über 20 Grad von 2200 hm auf 400 hm runterfahre, bei einem gefällte von kontinuirlich ca 6 % ( ... was echt irre Spaß macht durch den speed^^ ), friere ich recht ordentlich.


----------



## xrated (20. Juli 2015)

Ist das eigentlich der typische Einsatzbereich für Aldiklamotten


----------



## Fahrenheit (20. Juli 2015)

Don´t feed the Troll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (20. Juli 2015)

Qya schrieb:


> Rennrad


----------



## pfeifferheiko (20. Juli 2015)

Fahrenheit schrieb:


> Frage: redet Ihr eigentlich bewusst aneinander vorbei, oder wollt Ihr einfach nur den Thread füllen? Im Sommer zieht man natürlich ein hauchdünnes Funktionsunterhemd an und kein wärmendes. Für mich hat selbiges den Vorteil, dass man z.Bsp. bei Abfahrten (nachdem man bergauf gefahren ist und schwitzt wie´n Ochse) nich mit einem klatschnassen Trikot rumfahren muss.



dann kauf dir mal ordentliche Klamotten oder lies was gesagt wird, da redet keiner an irgend was vorbei.

ich ziehe 1x sehr funktionelles Shirt an dieses bleibt bei auffahrt und abfahrt natürlich trocken weil es eben sehr funktionell ist."wie der Name schon sagt"
darum regelt dieses bei mir deinen vermeindlichen feuchtigkeitstransport für den du zu deinem Trikot noch was drunterziehen musst, weil dein Trikot anscheinend nis kann ausser vermutlich hübsch ausschauen......

ich würd mir mal an deiner stelle eher nen Gedanken drüber machen ob das Trikot nicht entsorgt werden sollte und du ein funktionsshirt mal testen solltest den dieses erfüllt bei mir die eigenschafften wofür du anscheinend 2 kleiderstücke brauchst.

soviel zum Thema produktqualitäten und unterschiede.
aso,
die funktionsshirts die ich meist verwende sind vom sportdiscounter 5€ das stück.

dann mein Senf zu Shirts mit durchgehen reißverschluss.
für mich ist das auch eher ne weste mit weicherem Stoff halt, ein Trikot ist ein buntes Shirt mit prints,firmenlogos und anderer werbung.


----------



## fone (21. Juli 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Jacke wie Hose, Weste ohne Ärmel? Was ist ein Gilet? Ne Jacke oder was? Strickpullover?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mittendrin, siehste doch.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (21. Juli 2015)

R.C. schrieb:


> Dass der Deutsche prinzipiell ein Problem mit modischen oder kulinarischen Details hat, die sich auch in seinem Sprachgebrauch niederschlagen, ist halt wenig ueberraschend.



Nur damit diejenigen von Euch mit ohne weiterführende Erfahrung mit Österreichern das einschätzen können:
Dass der Österreicher prinzipiell ein Problem mit nicht-arrogantem Verhalten oder zwischenmenschlichen Details hat, die sich auch in seinem Sprachgebrauch niederschlagen, ist halt wenig ueberraschend.

Buckelm vorm Herrn Landrat und treten nach vermeintlichem Gesocks ( Gschweidl ) ist hier noch mehr in die Gesellschaft integriert als bei den Deutschen ohnehin schon. Das verstört den Deutschen, dass es noch schlimmer als zuhause sein kann, es ärgert den Österreicher, dass er sich im großen Bruder immer wieder selbst sehen muss.

Außerdem hat die gekränkte Volksseele ähnliche Probleme wie das ehemalige Britannische Reich, man trauert alter Weltgröße nach ( Hohenstaufen/Kaiserreich/Sissy und Franzl etc. ), hadert mit der eigenen weltpolitischen Irrelevanz, kompensiert es mit einer gewissen "Schmäh"haltung, die ihren Höhepunkt in der geistigen Haltung der Wiener, einer Art Hassliebe zur eigenen Stadt und sich selbst findet.

Wie gesagt, man sollte das nicht ernst nehmen, der Österreicher tut das auch nicht wirklich, so wie wir.
Ich perönlich find das geil.
Gehst noch Wien in a Tschocherl, bestöllst net ahn Kaffee, sondern ahn "kloinen Braunen".
Das ist doch mal Humor, tiefschwarz isser eben, der Humor. So wie die Katakomben unter Wien, voll mit den Gebeinen der Jahrhunderte.
Aber sagt keinem der nicht aus Wien kommt, dass er Wiener ist und keinem Wiener, dass er Österreicher ist.
Das beleidigt die Bussi-Bussi-Gsöllschaft ungemein.
Der Wiener ist erstmal der Wiener und sonst nix. So wie der Salzburger. Ähnlich wie bei Köln und Düsseldorf.
Und kommt beiden bloss nicht mit dem Hinterland! Do isser net so stolz drauf, der Österreicher, immer an die ländliche Herkunft erinnert zu werden. Umgekehrt isses auch so.

Von daher, Ihr seht, alles genau wie bei uns Piefkes, nur noch ne Ecke mehr auf die Spitze getrieben, sieht man mal von Regionen wie Ostwestfalen, dem Schwabenland, den peniblen Ossis oder den Fischköppen ab.
Der Österreicher is Mia san Mia im Original.

Freu mich aufs nächste mal, do gehts beim Tichy erst a mol anbampfen, bis i vom Eis total anbapperlt bin.
Dann noch eine bsoffene Lisl vom Konditor eini gdrückt un scho gehts weidda.

Pfirt Eing und Servas

Nebenbei, isch komm ausm Rheinland, net dat ihr denkt isch wär so ne Schluchtenscheisser


----------



## R.C. (21. Juli 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Aber sagt keinem der nicht aus Wien kommt, dass er Wiener ist und keinem Wiener, dass er Österreicher ist.



So ist es.
Wiener sind in Restoesterreich fast so unbeliebt wie Pie^H^H^HDeutsche. Der Tiroler ist uebrigens am wenigsten Oesterreicher von allen (vielleicht ausgenommen die Vorarlberger, aber die versteht sowieso keiner!).


----------



## fone (21. Juli 2015)

was bleibt denn dann noch übrig?


----------



## Deleted 217350 (21. Juli 2015)

Steirer  .


----------



## xrated (21. Juli 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Der Österreicher is Mia san Mia im Original.



Kann man nicht sagen, in Bayern ist das bierernst während es in AT mehr Humor ist


----------



## roundround (12. August 2015)

Was wollen die Ösis denn hier, da heißt Aldi nicht mal Aldi...


----------



## Acksch (17. August 2015)

Off-Topic: Jetzt wird mir einiges klar. Herr Kollege @R.C. trollt also nicht nur meinen Thread, sondern ist auch in anderen recht fleißig dabei. Naja, aus AT ist ja noch nie was Gutes nach Deutschland geschwappt. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (17. August 2015)

Acksch schrieb:


> Herr Kollege R.C. trollt also nicht nur meinen Thread, sondern ist auch in anderen recht fleißig dabei.



Man muss schon ein Deutscher sein, um mein Post dort nicht zu verstehen, oder?


----------



## R.C. (17. August 2015)

Jaja, editieren und zitieren ...


----------



## Denyodp (17. August 2015)

Moin!

Ab dem 24.08.2015 gibt es bei Aldi Süd wieder Radklamotten:
Softshell-Radlerjacke, langarm Trikot, lange Radlerhose, Socken, Handschuhe, Regenjacke, Radlerunterhemd ect.

Die Rad-Regenjacke macht im Prospekt eigentlich einen ganz guten EIndurck. Hinten länger geschnitten und Belüftungsreißverschlüsse sind wohl "verbaut". Die Regenjacke habe ich so bei Aldi noch nicht gesehen. Alles andere ist "wie immer" nur andere Farben.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (17. August 2015)

Acksch schrieb:


> Naja, aus AT ist ja noch nie was Gutes nach Deutschland geschwappt.



Das muss ich privat leider bestätigen . Ich habe immer noch so nen Hals und der geht auch nie mehr weg wenn ich daran denke.


----------



## alvis (22. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nur zur info
Lidl hat ab Montag auch Trikots und Softshell Jacken

Ein Trikot macht auf den Bildern einen schicken Eindruck.
Die Jacken muss man sehen,
wobei für 15€ bestimmt nicht schlecht.
Die Trikots für zehn


----------



## powerschwabe (23. August 2015)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Softshell Jacken von Lidl?


----------



## chris4711 (23. August 2015)

Ich will es mal so vorsichtig wie möglich ausdrücken:
die Aldi Klamotten ab Montag gehen rein optisch überhaupt nicht.
Da würde ich mir lieber paar reduzierte Sachen im Web suchen (oder dieses Forum > Schnäppchenfreds).
Wenigstens nächste Woche (oder 'ausnahmsweise' mal Lidl?) 
(Hab nix gegen Aldi u die hatten auch schon mal schickere Sachen.
Und nein, bei mir zählt nicht hauptsächlich Optik)


----------



## joanna80 (23. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe bis jetzt keine Erfahrung mit der Fahrradkleidung von Aldi bzw. Lidl gemacht. Sportkleidung zum Joggen etc. kauf ich gern dort ein, aber gerade wenn es um die Fahrradkleidung geht, würde ich wohl doch eher etwas mehr Geld ausgeben, fühle mich doch sicherer dabei.


----------



## greifswald (23. August 2015)

powerschwabe schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Softshell Jacken von Lidl?



Ich habe eine einfache Softshelljacke von LIDL in Gebrauch. Für den Preis vollkommen in Ordnung. Man merkt aber deutlich, dass gespart wurde. Ich hätte gerne wie z.B. bei meiner Decathlon Treckingjacke "Belüftungsreißverschlüsse" unter den Armen. 
Es kann so schon mal schwitzig werden.
Wie so viele Discountersachen ist mir die Jacke am Bauch etwas zu weit geschnitten. Mit Klamotten drunter stört es nicht wirklich. Die Jacke ist recht robust und hat auch schon eine Schlitterpartie auf Asphalt überlebt (es hat ordentlich Stoff abgeschrabbelt, aber ohne Funktionsbeeinträchtigung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowcrash (23. August 2015)

Also, bei Aldi habe ich schon deutlich hässlichere Jacken gesehen, aber die von Lidl sehen schon deutlich besser aus.

Ich muss hier mal revidieren, was ich bisher vergleichsweise über die Aldi/Lidl-Klamotten gesagt hatte. Nachdem ich mit den ganzen Sachen etwas länger und intensiver gefahren bin, finde ich die Sachen vom Lidl klar besser als die vom Aldi. Die Shorts und Unterhosen haben VIEL bessere Polster und die Trikots eine bessere Passform und Verarbeitung.

Ich könnte eine Softshell-Jacke brauchen und tendiere jetzt natürlich sehr dazu, die vom Lidl zu nehmen. Allerdings, macht die, die es nur online zu kaufen gibt, irgendwie schon einen besseren Eindruck als die aus dem Laden (Brusttasche, Optik). Die wäre dann aber auch gleich 5€ teurer (Versandkosten) und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es das wert ist. Kann da jemand mehr zu sagen?

EDIT: Moment Mal, die Sachen sind ja ALLE nur online zu beziehen...


----------



## Derivator22 (23. August 2015)

chris4711 schrieb:


> Ich will es mal so vorsichtig wie möglich ausdrücken:
> die Aldi Klamotten ab Montag gehen rein optisch überhaupt nicht.





Snowcrash schrieb:


> Also, bei Aldi habe ich schon deutlich hässlichere Jacken gesehen, aber die von Lidl sehen schon deutlich besser aus.



Meeega hässlich!!! (Also die von ALDI)
Die Softshell, sofern nur dieses eine Modell verfügbar, geht mal GARNICHT! Ich weiß, dass der Neonlook wieder in ist, aber so viel 80er ist too much. Igitt...
Hat jemand einmal den Lidl-Link?


----------



## 4mate (23. August 2015)

http://www.lidl.de/de/sicher-im-sattel-ab-24-08/c15215

Gibt aber nur Shirts in der Wühlkiste, Jacken nur Online


----------



## Snowcrash (23. August 2015)

Die hier geht doch noch gerade so:

https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...e-kw35-mo/ps/p/crane-softshell-radlerjacke-2/

Die schwarze vom Lidl sieht sogar richtig cool aus:

http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-herren-softshell-fahrradjacke/p201716


----------



## 4mate (23. August 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Die schwarze vom Lidl sieht sogar richtig cool aus:
> 
> http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-herren-softshell-fahrradjacke/p201716





> *Erhältlich:* Online


----------



## Snowcrash (23. August 2015)

Na und  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (23. August 2015)

Mann kann nich' im Laden es betatschen und beschnüffeln


----------



## pfeifferheiko (23. August 2015)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Meeega hässlich!!! (Also die von ALDI)
> Die Softshell, sofern nur dieses eine Modell verfügbar, geht mal GARNICHT! Ich weiß, dass der Neonlook wieder in ist, aber so viel 80er ist too much. Igitt...



ja die softshell die es ab montag geben wird ist bei Aldi sehr hässlich das was bei lidl kommt aber ebenso.

am freitag"vor 2 tagen" haben sie bei und im Aldi aber andere softshells aufgebaut"outdoorjacke/softshell" beschriftet.

diese sind in schönem grau, auch optisch sogar bishen schick gestaltet und ist gut verarbeitet soweit ich es anhand der 2 min die ich verschwendet hab um sie mir anzusehen sowas zu beurteilen ist.

alle softshells scheinen aber weiterhin mit Membranen zu sein"egal ob von Aldi oder lidl" bedeutet ne Plastikfolie zwischen den stoffschichten und darum alles die reinsten schwitztüten und für Sport nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (24. August 2015)

Letztens erst Softshell bei Aldi gekauft, hängt nur rum,
da schwitz ich mir schon beim Anziehen nen Wolf.
Bequem finde ich auch anders.


----------



## kreisbremser (24. August 2015)

vorletztes jahr hab ich eine aldi softschelljacke gekauft... im grunde hässlich, was zweitrangig war. als jeden tag durch den wald und zur arbeitradler bin ich mit dem teil nie glücklich geworden. zu kalt im winter und absolut keine atmungsaktivität. wären hier und dort ein paar reisverschlüsse, dann wäre es sicher ein günstiger kompromiss. unterm strich ist es wenig durchdachtes billigzeug in meinen augen. ab und zu gibts aber mal ausreißer...


----------



## Snowcrash (24. August 2015)

Die Lidl Softshell-Jacke hat Reißverschlüsse unter den Achseln, um die Ärmel abmachen zu können. Diese kann man bestimmt auch nur ein Stückchen öffnen, um eine bessere Luftzirkulation zu gewährleisten:

http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-herren-softshell-fahrradjacke/p201716

Ich fahr gleich noch mal zu TK Maxx, wenn ich da nix interessantes finde, bestell ich mir das Lidl-Jäckchen einfach mal zur Probe.


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. August 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> http://www.lidl.de/de/sicher-im-sattel-ab-24-08/c15215
> 
> Gibt aber nur Shirts in der Wühlkiste, Jacken nur Online


 
Stimmt nicht, die Jacken gibt es bei uns hier im Lidl auch am Wühltisch.


----------



## Denyodp (24. August 2015)

Hab mir heute ein langärmliges Unterhemd und die Regenjacke geholt. Die Jacke macht einen wirklich guten Eindruck. Ordentlich verarbeitet, viele Reflektorflächen, Belüftungsmöglichkeiten per Seitenreißverschluss und Brusttaschenreißverschluss, am Rücken belüftet. Passform ist für mich auch gut. Klar ist ein bissl Warnwestenlook so in Neongelb, aber zum radeln im Dunkeln ja auch nicht verkehrt bzw. von mir gewünscht. Im Laufe der WOche werde ich sie dann mal testen. Vorrausgesetzt es regnet mal ordentlich


----------



## alvis (24. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir heute bei Lidl eine Softshell Jacke und das schwarz weiße Trikot gekauft

Das Trikot weil ich es schick fand,
Sitz auch gut... Nicht ganz so eng

Die Jacke auch etwas weiter mal schauen wie die sich so macht.

Anschließend habe ich mit noch bei Aldi zwei langarm Unterhemden gekauft, die auf jeden Fall aus Überzeugung.


----------



## Ramsdorf72 (24. August 2015)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass diese schwarze verlinkte Jacke  also eher weit geschnitten ist ?
Eigentlich würde ich M nehmen,aber der feine Gerstensaft hat bestimmte Regionen des Oberkörpers
in ein prachtvolles L verwandelt


----------



## Snowcrash (24. August 2015)

Falls du diese hier meinst, die gibt es tatsächlich nur online zu kaufen. Von daher, wer weiß:
http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-herren-softshell-fahrradjacke/p201716

In den Läden haben sie diese Jacke und die ist wirklich etwas weiter geschnitten. Mir persönlich deutlich zu weit:
http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-sports-herren-softshell-fahrradjacke/p181478

Auf den Bildern sieht es schon irgendwie so aus, als wäre die nur online erhältliche Jacke enger geschnitten, aber das kann natürlich täuschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (24. August 2015)

Ich habe heute die lange Bibshort probiert.  Passte leider garnicht,  in M zu kurz und in L am Bauch zu weit bei 1,87m und 78kg. Schade


----------



## HermanFromGerma (24. August 2015)

Ich habe heute mal die Reflektor-Regenjacke vom Aldi gekauft. Hatte sie im Laden in 48 anprobiert und gehofft, das sie dann in 50
besser passt. Leider nein. 
Wenn mann die Arme nach vorne streckt (was ja beim Radfahren unter Umständen mal vorkommt) spannt die Jacke unangenehm an den Schultern und Achseln. (Zumindest bei mir)

Ich finde den Schnitt nicht sehr Fahrradfreundlich...

Nun werde ich mal die vom Lidl testen.


----------



## alvis (24. August 2015)

Habe mit die rot schwarze Softshell bei Lidl geholt,
ist etwas weiter aber ich finde ganz bequem...


----------



## Spitfire87 (24. August 2015)

Hier gabs die schwarze softshell auch offline beim Lidl, wetter ist jedoch noch zu gut zum testen, macht aber nen guten eindruck!


----------



## Snowcrash (24. August 2015)

Wo ist denn "hier"? Bin heute fünf Lidls in Köln abgefahren, wegen dem Scheissding... Hatten aber überall nur die Rot-Schwarzen. Na ja, habe sie jetzt online bestellt, plus zwei von den Langarm-Trikots und diesem bescheuerten Gel-Sattelbezug für den aufgeschlitzten Sattel von meiner Stadtschlampe. Schade, dass die Herren-Fahrradunterhosen überhaupt nicht mehr vorrätig sind, da hätte ich nämlöich gerne noch ein paar mehr von gehabt, gefallen mir sehr gut.


----------



## noocelo (24. August 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Wo ist denn "hier"?


----------



## Snowcrash (24. August 2015)




----------



## noocelo (24. August 2015)

... gerne!


----------



## Snowcrash (25. August 2015)

Du hast allerdings vergessen, noch 'nen dicken roten Kreisel um die Ortsangabe zu machen. Hier, ich zeig dir mal, wie man so was macht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (25. August 2015)

... hast es doch auch so gefunden.


----------



## Snowcrash (25. August 2015)

Wollte dir halt nur 'nen kleinen Tipp zum besseren trollen geben. Aber du machst das ja eh schon ganz gut  .


----------



## noocelo (25. August 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> ...


... zurück zum thema!?


----------



## Snowcrash (25. August 2015)

Aber gerne! Werde zu der Softshell-Jacke unverzüglich Bericht erstatten, sobald ich sie bekomme! Der Klügere gibt schließlich nach .


----------



## joanna80 (26. August 2015)

Ich freu mich auf deinen Bericht, *Snowcrash  *


----------



## Snowcrash (27. August 2015)

So, die Jacke ist heute angekommen und vom Schnitt und optisch her macht sie auf jeden Fall einen sehr guten Eindruck. Sie ist tatsächlich deutlich enger geschnitten als die rot-schwarzen aus den Läden (ich habe ja beide anprobiert) und sitzt bei sportlicher Figur echt gut. Wenn man die Arme ausstreckt, zieht es schon ein bisschen an den Achseln, was ich aber nicht so tragisch finde, da die Jacke sehr elastisch ist. Sieht auf jeden Fall echt cool aus.

Auch das Innenmaterial ist anders als bei der Ladenjacke, ob das aber gut oder schlecht ist, kann ich momentan schwer sagen. Die Ladenjacke hat ja so ein dünnes "Vlies"-Innenfutter, während das Innenmaterial bei der Onlinejacke eher gummiartig ist, was sich auf der Haut nicht unbedingt angenehm anfühlt. Mit einem langärmeligen Trikot merkt davon allerdings natürlich nichts mehr, erhöht den Tragekomfort ungemein. Außerdem kann man die Ärmel ja auch abnehmen.

Ansonsten ist die Brusttasche größer, als man anhand der Bilder eventuell annehmen könnte, da sie bis zur Seitennaht reicht und nicht nur bis zu der reflektierenden Umrandung. Außerdem sind noch zwei große Innentaschen vorhanden. Leider kann ich momentan noch nicht wirklich was zur Funktionalität sagen, worauf es ja im Endeffekt ankommt. Mein erster Eindruck ist allerdings leider, dass es darin ziemlich schwitzig werden könnte. Ich hoffe, ich irre mich, da poste ich noch mal was zu, wenn ich die Jacke mal auf Tour anhatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (27. August 2015)

Habe mir die aktuelle komische graue Softshelljacke bei Aldi Sür angeguckt und die ist viel besser als meine aus der letzten Aktion.
Gekauft habe ich sie trotzdem nicht, irgendwann ist mal schluss mit der ganzen Kauferei.
Ab jetzt nur noch im Kartoffelsack . Ist auch atmungsaktiv.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (27. August 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Mein erster Eindruck ist allerdings leider, dass es darin ziemlich schwitzig werden könnte. Ich hoffe, ich irre mich, da poste ich noch mal was zu, wenn ich die Jacke mal auf Tour anhatte.



da irrst dich nicht das trifft für alle softshells zu egal was für innenfutter auch drin sein mag.
 das zeug wird allesammt in "China" 3-L gemacht was bedeutet mit ner Membran zwischen beiden Stoffen, oder noch einfacher gesagt ne Plastikfolie eigenklebt.
meist wird das zeug nur noch als winddicht belabelt aber das dies durch die Plastikfolie  realisiert wird sogar auf der produktbeschreibung"Verpackung" auch schon gar nicht mehr erwähnt.

das sowas für Sport nicht zu gebrauchen ist sollte da eigentlich klar sein, die einzigwn unterschiede zwischen den 5 aktuellen softshells ist das design und farbgestalltung wo man Variationen hat.

um es klar zu sagen lidl+aldi+penny ist allesammt mit Membran und für schweißtreibenden Sport prinzipiel nicht zu gebrauchen, das sollte man sich kar machen vor de kauf.


----------



## holgiduke (28. August 2015)

powerschwabe schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Softshell Jacken von Lidl?


 
Ja, ich. 

Mobile Sauna, für sportlichen Einsatz nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## noocelo (28. August 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> ich habe auch eine softshell, in der man sauschnell schwitzt. um sie dennoch verwenden zu können, hab' ich sie eben unter den achseln und auf brusthöhe mit ein paar schwarzen 5mm ösen versehen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 389213
> 
> ...


----------



## greifswald (28. August 2015)

Ergänzung zu meinem obigen Post:

Die ältere LIDL-Jacke, die ich habe ist nicht zu vergleichen mit der aktuellen. Die alte ist aus wesentlich dickerem Material, die arme + Schulterbereich sind weiter geschnitten. Die aktuelle (schwarz oder signalgelb) ist eher "Trikotartig", also dünneres Material, engerer Schnitt. Auch an den Handgelenken ist sie zum Glück etwas enger geschnitten. Leider aber wieder zu viel Material am Bauch, d.h. wenn man nicht gerade Hollandrad fährt passt sie eigentlich nicht.
Die neue hat dafür am Rücken unten 2 Taschen mit Reißverschluss, sowie abnehmbare Ärmel. Für 16€ habe ich sie einfach einmal mitgenommen.

Meine alte LIDL-Jacke ist ebenfalls eine Schwitzejacke, in Kombination mit dem dem fehlenden Belüftungsreißverschluss ist das schon großer Mist. Ich habe sie dann eher bei tieferen Temperaturen mit dickerer Unterkleidung getragen - da relativiert sich die Problematik etwas.

Sobald ich mal wieder in einem gut ausgestatteten Radladen bin, werde ich mal Markenprodukte probieren. Versandhandel bei Klamotten ist nicht mein Ding


----------



## Snowcrash (28. August 2015)

Also, ich habe mit den Discounterprodukten bislang eigentlich fast ausschließlich positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich habe den Vergleich zwar nicht wirklich, da ich die abartigen Preise der Markenklamotten niemals bezahlen würde, aber die Hosen, Trikots, Unterwäsche, Socken und Helme von Aldi/Lidl haben ihren Zweck noch immer zufriedenstellend bis gut erfüllt und was will ich schließlich mehr?

Ich möchte also nicht pauschal davon ausgehen, dass die Softshell-Jacke schlecht sein MUSS, bloß weil sie vom Discounter kommt. Momentan läßt sich das allerdings wirklich schlecht feststellen, denn wenn man in der Affenhitze mit 'ner Jacke durch die Gegend radelt, ist es ja wohl klar, dass man sich 'nen Wolf schwitzt. Dafür ist die nicht gemacht, mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass das sowieso ziemlich sinnfrei wäre.

Außerdem weiß ich ja nicht, wie es euch geht, aber ich schwitze beim Radfahren immer, auch ohne Jacke, das ist ja wohl völlig normal. Wenn es heute Nacht etwas abkühlt, werde ich eventuell mal 'nen kleinen Nightride mit dem Ding unternehmen.


----------



## Snowcrash (29. August 2015)

Leider muss ich zugeben, dass die Jacke von der Funktionalität her wirklich gar nix taugt. Bin gestern spätnachts, als es schon recht kühl war, noch damit nach Hause gefahren und habe mich tatsächlich wie in der Sauna gefühlt. Da hätte ich mich auch in Klarsichtfolie einwickeln können. Ich hatte dann so 10 Minuten die Ärmel abgemacht und es wurde eträglicher, aber das ist dauerhaft ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache. T-Shirt war Zuhause trotzdem klatschnass. Ich wollte die Jacke wirklich mögen, werde sie aber heute noch zurückschicken.

Andererseits hatte ich allerdings auch noch keine Jacke, in der ich beim Radfahren nicht geschwitzt hätte... Ich weiß nicht, ob es solche Zauberjacken tatsächlich gibt. Ich werde mir vielleicht mal probeweise diese beiden hier bestellen, schon allein, um mal sehen ob man darin tatsächlich weniger schwitzt. Falls nicht, kann ich sie ja immer noch zurückschicken:

http://www.amazon.de/VAUDE-Herren-H...856205&sr=8-5&keywords=softshell+jacke+herren

http://www.amazon.de/VAUDE-Herren-C...856205&sr=8-8&keywords=softshell+jacke+herren

Außerdem hat TK Maxx gerade Softshelljacken von Cobolt und Free Country, die einen ganz guten Eindruck machen. Die Marken sagen mir allerdings gar nichts. Ich hatte da auch eine Löffler Gore-Tex gesehen, die von 220€ auf 60€ runtergesetzt war. Allerdings leider komplett im neongelben Warnwesten-Look - geht gar nicht.


----------



## denis0082 (31. August 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Also, ich habe mit den Discounterprodukten bislang eigentlich fast ausschließlich positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich habe den Vergleich zwar nicht wirklich, da ich die abartigen Preise der Markenklamotten niemals bezahlen würde, aber die Hosen, Trikots, Unterwäsche, Socken und Helme von Aldi/Lidl haben ihren Zweck noch immer zufriedenstellend bis gut erfüllt und was will ich schließlich mehr?


Meine Erfahrungen sind durchwachsen:#

Trikots. Bisher gut. Die sitzen meist ganz ordentlich (wenn auch immer tendenziell einen Tick enger als die gleiche Größe von Markenklamotten), halten und sind funktional ganz ordentlich. Meine persönliche Empfehlung aber: 3 Euro mehr zahlen und bei dem großen online Fahrrad-Händler das Hausprodukt bestellen. Das ist einen guten Tacken besser und wem es nichts ausmacht, dass da Werbung drauf ist der kriegt ein meiner Meinung nach wirklich gutes Trikot für nen 10er.
Jacken. Auch ein gut bis durchschnittlich. Schon meist schwitziger als die Markenprodukte wobei die auch meist nicht ideal sind (es gibt eben Grenzen). Wenn man die quasi nur für den Notfall mitnimmt und nicht unbedingt eine Mehrtagestour damit fahren möchte aber absolut okay.
Hosen: Naja. Die Nähte halten, die Hosen passen auch... aber diese Polster! Die sind einfach zu dünn und/oder zu weich und was am schlimmsten ist: Sie sitzen einfach nicht gut. Für die Fahrt zur Arbeit gehts gerade noch aber auf einer Tour sind die nicht zu gebrauchen, finde ich.


----------



## denis0082 (31. August 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Leider muss ich zugeben, dass die Jacke von der Funktionalität her wirklich gar nix taugt. Bin gestern spätnachts, als es schon recht kühl war, noch damit nach Hause gefahren und habe mich tatsächlich wie in der Sauna gefühlt. Da hätte ich mich auch in Klarsichtfolie einwickeln können. Ich hatte dann so 10 Minuten die Ärmel abgemacht und es wurde eträglicher, aber das ist dauerhaft ja auch nicht Sinn der Sache. T-Shirt war Zuhause trotzdem klatschnass. Ich wollte die Jacke wirklich mögen, werde sie aber heute noch zurückschicken.
> 
> Andererseits hatte ich allerdings auch noch keine Jacke, in der ich beim Radfahren nicht geschwitzt hätte... Ich weiß nicht, ob es solche Zauberjacken tatsächlich gibt. Ich werde mir vielleicht mal probeweise diese beiden hier bestellen, schon allein, um mal sehen ob man darin tatsächlich weniger schwitzt. Falls nicht, kann ich sie ja immer noch zurückschicken:
> 
> ...


Ich habe die Vaude Qimsa Softshell Jacke. Wenn die da oben aus dem gleichen Material sind kann ich dir jetzt schon sagen, dass du auch unter denen ordentlich ins schwitzen kommst. Also nicht falsch verstehen: Man merkt einen Unterschied zum Discounter, aber wenn man einigermassen zügig fährt ist auch bei den Marken-Softshells das T-Shirt durchnässt wenn man zuhause ankommt.


----------



## Snowcrash (31. August 2015)

Na ja, die Jacken sind bestellt und sollten übermorgen ankommen, bin ja mal gespannt, wie die sich wirklich unterscheiden. Für einen kleinen "Unterschied" bezahle ich doch schließlich nicht den 10-fachen Preis. Das ist halt der Eindruck, den ich habe: Die Markenklamotten sind VIEL teurer, aber nur minimal besser. Da ist mir der Discounterkompromiss allemal lieber.

Ich bin mit den Discounterhosen auch schon mehrfach 100+km Touren gefahren, geht alles. Gut, der Arsch tut danach weh, aber täte er das in der 100€ Hose nicht? Wage ich halt zu bezweifeln, genauso wie ich bezweifle, dass man in der Markenjacke nicht schwitzt. Was ja auch eben schon bestätigt wurde.

Ich bereue es schon fast, die Lidl-Jacke zurückgeschickt zu haben. Wenn man in den ganzen Jacken eh schwitzt, dann lieber in der für 15€ als in der für 100€.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (31. August 2015)

Ich habe seit 7 oder 8 Jahren eine Jacke von Aldi für die kühleren Tage.
Weil schon "betagt", eher keine Softshell, letzendlich keine Ahnung welche 
Art von Jacke das ist! 

Sie hat eine interessante Eigenschaft. Schwitzt man, tun Funktionsunterziehhemd
und Fahrradtrikot das; was sie sollen: Sie leiten den Schweiß vom Körper weg in
die Jacke. Diese hat nach und auch während der körperlichen Betätigung ein
deutlich nasses Innenfutter. Trikot und Funktionsshirt sind aber stets trocken.

Was will man mehr? Mir genügt das!  
Einziges Manko: Außer einer Rückentasche keine weiteren Taschen!


----------



## Snowcrash (31. August 2015)

greifswald schrieb:


> Die neue hat dafür am Rücken unten 2 Taschen mit Reißverschluss, sowie abnehmbare Ärmel. Für 16€ habe ich sie einfach einmal mitgenommen.



Was sachst du eigentlich zu der Jacke?


----------



## greifswald (31. August 2015)

Sorry, ist noch zu warm. Ich habe die Jacke daher noch nicht getestet.


----------



## breedstorm (31. August 2015)

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren immer mal wieder Bekleidung von Lidl und Aldi ausprobiert. Grobes Fazit: Das preis/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt, wenn man nicht gerade als Halbprofi unterwegs ist. Ich fahre maximal 1x die Woche, 1-3 Stunden, Waldwege.

Bzgl. Softshell habe ich eine von Aldi von vor mehreren Jahren in blau. Da wo der Rucksack am unteren Rücken aufliegt, hat sich der SToff etwas aufgeribbelt. Das passiert mit der Jacke von Gonso die ich habe bislang nicht. Sehr nass wird die Jacke durch schweiß am Unterarm, deswegen ziehe ich die wirklich nur bei richtiger Kälte an. Für ca. 15 € aber okay.

Vor 1-2 Jahren habe ich einen kleinen, schmalen Radrucksack von Lidl gekauft. Da ist ein kleines Verbandpäckchen, ein Windstopper und eine 1,5l Wasser drin. Paßt alles, liegt angenehm auf dem Rücken. Allerdings reißen mir langsam die Nähte an mehreren Stellen ein. Wirklich nur geeignet, wenn nur leichte Klamotten drin sind. Habe mir jetzt einen von Vaude bestellt, mal sehen was der kann...Made in Vietnam.

Radunterwäsche und Radhosen kurz von Aldi: keine Beschwerden, dem Hintern geht es gut.  Genrell sind die Polster besser gworden, gesteigert von rein weiß auf blau ummantelt.

Handschuhe von Aldi: hat einige Jahre gedauert bis das erste Paar zerschlissen war, habe das gleiche nochmal gekauft.

Langarmshirt von Lidl, Frühjahr 2015. Gute Paßform, allerdings noch nicht viel angehabt. ich habe noch ein 10 Jahre altes von Aldi, hält.


----------



## Fahrenheit (1. September 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Ich bin mit den Discounterhosen auch schon mehrfach 100+km Touren gefahren, geht alles. Gut, der Arsch tut danach weh, aber täte er das in der 100€ Hose nicht? Wage ich halt zu bezweifeln, genauso wie ich bezweifle, dass man in der Markenjacke nicht schwitzt. Was ja auch eben schon bestätigt wurde.



Moin, das ist ja alles mehr oder weniger individuelle Empfindungssache und hängt von verschiedensten Faktoren ab. Wenn ich z.Bsp. ein halbes Jahr kein Fahrrad gefahren bin und dann ein 100km-tour mache, tut mir mit Sicherheit in *jeder* Radlhose der Arsch weh. Und wenn ich mich falsch oder zu dick anziehe, schwitze ich natürlich wie´n Ochse. Mit meiner Löffler Radhose kann ich 100km fahren, ohne dass mir was wehtut, und wenn es kälter wird, kleide ich mich obenrum nach dem Zwiebelprinzip und schwitze nicht über Gebühr. Gerade bei der obersten Bekleidungsschicht (Wind-/Regenjacke) sowie bei Hosen habe ich mit hochwertigen Markenklamotten *immer* bessere Erfahrungen gemacht als mit Discountern.

Edit: um noch was Positives beizusteuern: Aldi Softshell-Handschuhe (17€) sind für mich unübertroffen und stellen jeden 80€-Handschuh in den Schatten. Auch Funktionsunterwäsche nehme ich vom Discounter, merke dort keinen Unterschied zum teuren Zeugs von Ödlö


----------



## breedstorm (1. September 2015)

Da ich gedenke etwas mehr zu fahren habe ich mir heute nochmal die Lidl-Sachen angesehen.
Die Sachen waren alle nochmal 30% runtergesetzt, haben wohl die Reste rausgehauen.

1. Langarmshirt im BvB-Design: Gute Paßform, Reflektoren, kleine Tasche mit Reißverschluß: Gefällt mir
2. Handschuhe: da habe ich keine Erfahrungswerte, bislang hatte ich ungepolsterte Laufhandschuhe. Aber für 3,5€ mitgenommen
3. Lange Hose: Ich trage in allen Hosen 52, die L war 52/54. Leider war die zu klein, daß ich jetzt XL habe... Die Form war beim anprobieren gewöhnungsbedürftig, mal sehen wie das beim Fahren wird.


----------



## wenni83 (3. September 2015)

Hallo,

hab auch gerade mal zugeschlagen, was halt noch da war, eine Softshelljacke und ein Langarmshirt in L, nach den Handschuhen meine erste Bikeausstattung.

Wegen kleinem Bäuchlein trag ich normal eigentlich meist L, M schon seit Jahren nicht mehr. Nu schlabbert das Zeug etwas, muss Fahrradkleidung unbedingt eng anliegen? Die 30% waren halt so verlockend, aber lag auch nix mehr in M rum. Könnte unter beides locker nen Pullover anziehen. Ist das empfehlenswert oder geht das in Ordnung? Bin eh nicht der Typ der Enge T-shirts und Stretchjeans anzieht 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Snowcrash (3. September 2015)

Die Vaude-Jacken sind mittlerweile angekommen, allerdings war es mir bislang zu nass, um sie mal draußen zu testen. Ich will die Dinger ggf. schließlich noch zurückschicken können.

Was ich zu Schnitt und Passform allerdings schon ganz klar sagen kann, ist dass die 15€ Lidl-Jacke hier DEUTLICH besser ist als die beiden Vaude-Jacken mit 100€ UVP. Die eine Jacke ist geschnitten wie ein Kartoffelsack, von Taillierung keine Spur. Die andere ist zwar gut tailliert, hat dafür aber VIEL zu lange und labrige Ärmel. Ich weiß nicht, wer auf die Idee gekommen ist, an diese M-Jacke XXL-Ärmel dranzunähen, aber sie sieht jedenfalls aus, als wäre sie für Gorillas gemacht.


----------



## gecco1 (3. September 2015)

bei Hofer Österreich gibts ab heute Fahrrad Handschuhe für den Herbst Winter.
Ist zwar als Sport Handschuh deklariert hab mir aber voriges Jahr die gleichen Handschuhe gekauft sind definitiv Bike HAndschuhe wegen Handeinlage fürs Biken und das um 5 Euro.
*https://www.hofer.at/de/angebote/ab...uktbeschreibung-damen-herren-sporthandschuhe/*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummelexpress (3. September 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Leider muss ich zugeben, dass die Jacke von der Funktionalität her wirklich gar nix taugt. Bin gestern spätnachts, als es schon recht kühl war, noch damit nach Hause gefahren... T-Shirt war Zuhause trotzdem klatschnass. Ich wollte die Jacke wirklich mögen, werde sie aber heute noch zurückschicken.





Snowcrash schrieb:


> Die Vaude-Jacken sind mittlerweile angekommen, allerdings war es mir bislang zu nass, um sie mal draußen zu testen. Ich will die Dinger ggf. schließlich noch zurückschicken können.



Na danke auch! Was so manche Leut unter Klamotten anprobieren verstehen.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (3. September 2015)

wenni83 schrieb:


> Wegen kleinem Bäuchlein trag ich normal eigentlich meist L, M schon seit Jahren nicht mehr. Nu schlabbert das Zeug etwas, muss Fahrradkleidung unbedingt eng anliegen?



ist die frage jetzt ernst gemeint?
falls ja, es ist natürlich völlig belanglos ob hauteng, locker oder sehr schlabbrig.
 es geht drum das es dir zusagt/gefällt, gibt biker die wie ne Presswurst rumfahren und das chick finden andere finden es wiederum locker getragen lässiger und ansehnlicher, es ist primär ne mode geschichte das ganze.

falls du eh keinen bedarf zu Presswurst siehst wie ich es entnehmen kann dann hast dir die frage im grunde aber eh selber beantwortet.
locker getragen hat im grunde mehr Vorteile:
 nicht gepresst= du beweglicher
 dann kannst die variabel unter die locker sitztende jacke auch dem wetter antprechende wärmlagen drunterziehen was bei Presswurst halt garnicht mehr geht.


----------



## wenni83 (3. September 2015)

Ja war ernst gemeint   bin mal mit dem Shirt gefahren,  taugt mir  

Hätte ja sein können dass es enorme Gründe dagegen gibt. 

Danke schön 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IgelG (5. September 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach haben  Aldi /Hofer und Lidl immer wieder  gute Angebote.
Im großen und ganzen reichen die für den normalen Gebrauch und wenn z. B.  jemand 1-2 pro Woche 1-2 Std.  fährt bei normalen  Wetter.
Sobald man mehr macht und es mal auch feuchter oder kälter wird dann bemerkt man schnell den Unterschied.
Damit will ich nicht schlecht sprechen über discounter.  Habe selbst einiges gekauft.
Bei mir haben die Sache meist nicht länger als 6 Monate gehalten.

Wenn man dann mehr macht freut man sich auch über den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen Discounter und manche Markenprodukten.

Für den Anfang ist es sicher kein rausgeworfenes Geld. Persönlich fühle ich mich doch besser in Produkten die nicht von Discounter stammen.
Auch die Passform ist ein Thema. Der Schnitt bei den Discountern ist meist für ein breites Spektrum an Kunden konzipiert und nicht immer gut anliegen.

Als gute Alternative finde ich solche Produkte die von div. Online Fahrrad Shops stammen. Sie sind günstig und meiner Meinung nach viel besser. Der einzige Unterschied ist dass auf Ihnen Werbung ist und sie nicht immer so toll aussehen. Das ist jedoch Geschmackssache


----------



## IgelG (5. September 2015)

Zum Thema Presswurst oder locker.   
Also ich sage mal wenn jemand hier wie eine " Presswurst"  aussieht so hat er mal die falsche Kleidung. 
Jeder hat eine andere Körpergröße und sollte sich die Kleidung kaufen in der er sich wohlfühlt. 
Meiner Meinung nach sollte man beachten die Unterschiede zwischen Baumwolle und synthetischer Kleidung. 
Synthetische Kleidung ist besser wenn sie nah am Körper ist, da sie den Schweiß vom Körper transportiert und so kühlt man nicht durch. 
Geruchsbildung ist ein eigenes Thema das nicht einfach ist. 

Zuviel sollte man auch nicht anziehen.
Das klassische Zwiebelprinzip.  Dazu gibt es genug im Netz


----------



## Leertaste (5. September 2015)

wenni83 schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wenni83 (5. September 2015)

Was is daran zum heulen? Tackert halt Tapatalk unter jeden Beitrag....

War grad bei Aldi, haben noch größere Mengen da an langen Radlerhosen, Softshelljacken und Langarmshirts. Hab ja schon die Softshell und ein Langarmshirt von Lidl, diese find ich wertiger in der Haptik als die von Aldi.

Und im Lidl-Onlineshop gibts auch paar reduzierte Sachen, hab mich da noch bisschen eingedeckt 

Taugen die Hosen fürn Anfang? Meine letzten Tourkollegen meinten, bei der Hose lieber bisschen mehr ausgeben.


----------



## Snowcrash (5. September 2015)

"Die Hosen" gibt es ja nicht. Grundsätzlich würde ich aber sagen, dass sie für den Anfang durchaus taugen. Wie gesagt, ich fahre in den Aldi/Lidl-Hosen regelmäßig 80-120 Tageskilometer und erst bei um die 100 rum fängt es an, unangenehm zu werden. Geht aber auch und wenn du nur ein "bisschen" mehr ausgibst, wirst du eh dieselben Probleme haben. Wie es mit Hosen für 200€ ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber da nehme ich lieber 'nen schmerzenden Arsch in Kauf, als dass ich mich für knapp 1000€ mit Hosen eindecke .

Außerdem habe ich bisher ganz klar die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Lidl-Hosen deutlich bessere Polster haben als die vom Aldi.


----------



## Maui_Jim (5. September 2015)

wenni83 schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI GRA-L09 mit Tapatalk


OT an: Das solltest du in den Einstellungen ändern können! Such einfach mal, wenn es dich stört... OTaus


----------



## wenni83 (5. September 2015)

Mich störts ja nicht wirklich  Aber wenn ich Zeit und Lust hab kann ich da mal schauen.


----------



## Snowcrash (7. September 2015)

Ich hatte die beiden Vaude-Jacken jetzt mal getestet und muss sagen, während die Hurricane tatsächlich genau derselbe Mist ist wie die Lidl-Jacke, nur 85€ teurer und schlechter geschnitten, macht die Cyclone schon einen besseren Eindruck. Darin schwitzt man auch, ja, aber es dauert länger, ist nicht ganz so schlimm und die Jacke fühlt sich allgemein angenehmer an. Liegt vielleicht an dem Fleece-Innenfutter, ich überlege sogar ernsthaft daran, sie zu behalten. Für 55€ kein so schlechter Deal. Hat jemand die Jacke zufällig und könnte was dazu sagen? Mich würde interessieren, bis wieviel Grad sie warmhält und als wie atmungsaktiv ihr sie empfindet.

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00CUM6N0M/ref=pe_386171_51767411_TE_dp_2


----------



## pfeifferheiko (7. September 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Jacke zufällig und könnte was dazu sagen?



was soll dir dazu jemand großartig sagen dem einen liegt zeug und er kommt damit klar der andere findest es schrottig, du musst selber wissen wie es dir gefällt oder ob du damit klar kommst.

ein anderer hätte deine nicht behalten sondern genau das andere Modell.



Snowcrash schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, bis wieviel Grad sie warmhält und als wie atmungsaktiv ihr sie empfindet.



ein arbeitskolege von mir fährt täglich mit dem rad zur arbeit.
selbst bei 0° hat er noch keine jacke an und ist oft nur im t-shirt sellten mal mit nem Hemd unterwegs"er ist Landwirt/bauer", darum natürlich abgehärtet nennt er es.

der punkt davon,
jeder hat ein individuelles wärme/kälteempfinden der eine braucht bei 20°+ ne daunenjacke der ander läuft bei 0° noch mit nem t-shirt rum darum diese frage völlig unnötig und in keinster art und weise mit irgend nen relevanten Informationsgehalt zu beantworten.

wenn dir in der jacke kalt sein sollte zieh was wärmendes drunter, so handhabt es 99% der weltbevölkerung.

ich für meinen teil nutze nur alles was in die reine Shell klasse fällt,
also alles ohne draufgeklebtes Fleece oder andersartiges zeugs, für die wärme ist einzig das was man unter der shell trägt verantwortlich.

in der modernen welt wird es zwiebeln genannt.

und wenn man mit dem was unter der Shell die wärme regelt ist diese folglich auch für jede temperatur geeignet, egal obs 20°C"da brauch ich nix drunter" oder -30°C"da pack ich halt entsprechende wärmelagen drunter".

softshells sind zwar ein wiederspruch zum zwiebelprinzip aber drunter packen kann man trotzdem immer was, folglich daraus kannst deine softshell auch bis hin in arktische temperaturberreiche nutzen.

ich hoffe einfach mal du erkennst an diese 2 Sachen"individuelles temp empfinden+wärme kommt von Bekleidung unter der jacke" das deine frage in keinster art zu beantworten ist.


----------



## 4mate (8. September 2015)

An die Softshell-"Jäger": Ab Morgen Mittwoch 9.9.15 bei NORMA für nen Zwanni



Spoiler: Foddo












http://www.norma-online.de/_a_/_ang...._/_modetrends_/_detailansicht-150909-126729_

Sieht - zumindest am Prospekt und hier im Interwebzs -  "ganz flott" aus,
also kein Kartoffelsack, angenehme Farben, keine übertriebenen Applikationen.


----------



## 4mate (8. September 2015)

Am Montag 14.9.15 gehts gleich weiter mit OUTDOOR UND FREIZEIT Klamotten

http://www.norma-online.de/_a_/_angebote_/_ab-montag,-14.09_/

Glaube dass die Doppeljacke bald an meinem Gerippe hängt!


----------



## denis0082 (8. September 2015)

Warum auch immer alle Hersteller meinen, dass Outdoor-Kleidung in Steingrau, Olivgrün oder Khaki sein muss.


----------



## IgelG (8. September 2015)

Ich Fahre meistens nur mit Radshirt.
Wenn es kälter wird dann nehme ich ein Baselayer und nach 5-10 Min. ziehe ich ihn aus. 
Also Shirt + Baselayer ab 10 bis 5 C für max. 10 Min. dann max. nur Shirt und UL Windjacke von Patagonia.
Bei 5 bis -5 nach dem Aufwärmen > Shirt + Windjacke  und bei aufstiegen nur noch Shirt. Zusätlich jedoch Winterhandschuhe und warme Socken  
-5 bis -10 Shirt + Baselayer + Windjacke  + Winterhandschuhe und warme Socken  

Meiner Meinung nach wir einem schneller kalt wenn man zuviel trägt und keine atmungsaktiven Sachen trägt. 

Was wiegen die Jacken?  sicher 700-800g . 
Die sehen so aus als ob man sich kaum darin bewegen könnte und der Schnitt wie ein Kartoffelsack.
Ich versteh so manche Menschen die deshalb keien Spaß haben am Sport


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breedstorm (8. September 2015)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Warum auch immer alle Hersteller meinen, dass Outdoor-Kleidung in Steingrau, Olivgrün oder Khaki sein muss.


Weil man es so u.a. auch Jägern schmackhaft machen kann.


----------



## Baitman (8. September 2015)

Und weil man in der Natur mit dem grellbuntem Zeug einfach nicht wie ein Fremdkörper wirken möchte...


----------



## Sittenstrolch (9. September 2015)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Warum auch immer alle Hersteller meinen, dass Outdoor-Kleidung in Steingrau, Olivgrün oder Khaki sein muss.



Genau! Wir brauchen kackbraun und noch mehr von diesen bunten Lehrer-JackWolfskin-Fraktion-Klamotten!

Ich persönlich fahr am liebsten im kleinen Schwarzen mit rot-schwarzen Pömps von Spezialeis.


----------



## R.C. (9. September 2015)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Warum auch immer alle Hersteller meinen, dass Outdoor-Kleidung in Steingrau, Olivgrün oder Khaki sein muss.



Weil die Hauptzielgruppe nun mal etwas, aeh, fortgeschrittenem Alters ist und solche Farben bevorzugt.


----------



## MucPaul (9. September 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Na ja, die Jacken sind bestellt und sollten übermorgen ankommen, bin ja mal gespannt, wie die sich wirklich unterscheiden. Für einen kleinen "Unterschied" bezahle ich doch schließlich nicht den 10-fachen Preis. Das ist halt der Eindruck, den ich habe: Die Markenklamotten sind VIEL teurer, aber nur minimal besser. Da ist mir der Discounterkompromiss allemal lieber.
> 
> Ich bin mit den Discounterhosen auch schon mehrfach 100+km Touren gefahren, geht alles. Gut, der Arsch tut danach weh, aber täte er das in der 100€ Hose nicht? Wage ich halt zu bezweifeln, genauso wie ich bezweifle, dass man in der Markenjacke nicht schwitzt. Was ja auch eben schon bestätigt wurde.
> 
> Ich bereue es schon fast, die Lidl-Jacke zurückgeschickt zu haben. Wenn man in den ganzen Jacken eh schwitzt, dann lieber in der für 15€ als in der für 100€.



Ich habe einen sehr guten Weg gefunden, das Schwitzen zu unterbinden. 
Nimm eine richtige Radjacke, die am Rücken ein dünnes Fleece hat. Da man am Rücken am meisten schwitzt, geht da der Dampf sofort raus. Bleibst Du länger stehen und kühlst aus, holst Du aus Deiner Seitentasche eine ultra-dünnes Polyester Windbreaker raus, welche man winzig klein verpacken kann.
Das ist wesentlich effektiver als eine sauteure Membranjacke, die niemals richtig funktioniert. 
Windbreaker und Fleecejacke habe ich sowohl von Aldi als auch von Scott. Habe da keinen Unterschied festgestellt, ausser beim Preis.


----------



## MucPaul (9. September 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> "Die Hosen" gibt es ja nicht. Grundsätzlich würde ich aber sagen, dass sie für den Anfang durchaus taugen. Wie gesagt, ich fahre in den Aldi/Lidl-Hosen regelmäßig 80-120 Tageskilometer und erst bei um die 100 rum fängt es an, unangenehm zu werden. Geht aber auch und wenn du nur ein "bisschen" mehr ausgibst, wirst du eh dieselben Probleme haben. Wie es mit Hosen für 200€ ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber da nehme ich lieber 'nen schmerzenden Arsch in Kauf, als dass ich mich für knapp 1000€ mit Hosen eindecke .
> 
> Außerdem habe ich bisher ganz klar die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Lidl-Hosen deutlich bessere Polster haben als die vom Aldi.


Ich habe zwischen Lidl und Aldi Hosen keinen Unterschied bemerkt, ausser dass die Lidl Radhose nach 20km an den Nähten aufging. Die Aldi Radhosen kann ich 100km mit Mühe benutzen, weil dann das zu dünne Polster mich etwas wundschrubbelt.
Auf meinem AlpenX diesen Sommer habe ich mir eine gute Mavic Rennrad Unterhose gegönnt, einfach mal zum testen. Sie ist vom Polster genauso dünn wie die von Aldi. Seltsamerweise aber sitzt sie absolut hervorragend und auch nach einer 150km Tagesetappe merkte ich am Hintern absolut nichts! Das gleiche habe ich mit meiner CRAFT Hose bemerkt.
Ich bin noch am rätseln, was die das anders gemacht haben als bei der von Aldi. Weil optisch sehen die Polster gleich aus.
Weiss da jemand mehr darüber?


----------



## MTBLA (9. September 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> e die von Aldi. Seltsamerweise aber sitzt sie absolut hervorragend und auch nach einer 150km Tagesetappe merkte ich am Hintern absolut nichts! Das gleiche habe ich mit meiner CRAFT Hose bemerkt.
> Ich bin noch am rätseln, was die das anders gemacht haben als bei der von Aldi. Weil optisch sehen die Polster gleich aus.


Vermutlich anderes Material das sich bei gleicher Stärke nicht so stark komprimieren lässt. Auch die Passform der Hose hat bestimmt Einfluss auf die Funktion.


----------



## breedstorm (10. September 2015)

Ich muß gestehen ich habe wieder zugeschlagen. Bei Aldi waren die Radklamotten runtergesetzt, und bei der Softshell für 7,99€ statt 15,99 habe ich keine Gefangenen gemacht. Statt normal 52 war aber auch hier 54 angesagt.
Die Trikots gab es für 4,99, die Funktionsunterhemden für 3,99, Hosen habe ich nicht geschaut.


----------



## Jierdan (11. September 2015)

Baitman schrieb:


> Und weil man in der Natur mit dem grellbuntem Zeug einfach nicht wie ein Fremdkörper wirken möchte...



Wer irgendwo schwer verletzt im Bachbett liegt will unbedingt wie ein Fremdkörper wirken! Ich finde es je nach Gelände äußerst fahrlässig, in unserem Sport in Tarnfarben unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfeifferheiko (12. September 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ich habe einen sehr guten Weg gefunden, das Schwitzen zu unterbinden.
> Nimm eine richtige Radjacke,die am Rücken ein dünnes Fleece hat....



schwitzen tust durch die körperliche Aktivität an sich.
das hat nix mit Kleidung zu tun, geh mal nakig joggen, oh schreck oh graus ich bin nass obwohl ich nix an hab.

wenns schwitzen unterbinden willst beweg dich einfach nur nicht.


MucPaul schrieb:


> Da* man* am Rücken am meisten schwitzt, geht da der Dampf sofort raus.



ebenfalls käse,
einerseits, das du am rücken am meisten schwitzt mag sein aber das *man*"es zu verallgemeinern" ist völliger unsin.
gibt leute die mehr an der brust andere nur unter den achseln schwitzen.

ebenfalls ob bei dir irgend ein dampf sofort rausgeht durch dein Fleece?
der Prozess schwitzen bedeutet Schweißdrüsen geben immer flüssigen wasser an die haut ab, so fängts erst mal an......da gibt's erst mal sehr lange keinen dampf.


kann auch sein das man erst ab nem gewissen alter diesem biologischen Mysterien auf die schliche kommt.


----------



## Snowcrash (13. September 2015)

Die Aldi-Jacke hatte ich jetzt auch mal ausprobiert, aber das Ding ist echt totaler Müll. Potthässlicher Schwitzsack, der nicht mal Standards wie Kinnschutz oder 'ne Brusttasche hat. Außerdem habe ich bei TK Maxx gestern eine Schöffel-Jacke mitgenommen. Sauteuer, gefällt mir aber in vielerlei Hinsicht sehr gut. Jetzt steht nur noch der Praxistest aus. Bin ja mal gespannt, wie viel besser die mit dem Schweiß klarkommt, für 250€. Am Ende werde ich mich wohl zwischen diesen beiden Jacken entscheiden, obwohl ich auch noch überlege, mir eine von Decathlon zu bestellen:

http://www.amazon.de/VAUDE-Herren-C...f=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1442141969&sr=1 (55€)

http://www.amazon.de/Schöffel-21026-SCHÖFFEL-Softshelljacke-Jefferson/dp/B00NHEFF0G (150€)

http://www.decathlon.de/softshelljacke-bionnassay-500-herren-schwarz-id_8189747.html (60€)


----------



## MucPaul (13. September 2015)

pfeifferheiko schrieb:


> schwitzen tust durch die körperliche Aktivität an sich.
> das hat nix mit Kleidung zu tun, geh mal nakig joggen, oh schreck oh graus ich bin nass obwohl ich nix an hab.
> 
> wenns schwitzen unterbinden willst beweg dich einfach nur nicht.
> ...



Wurde Dir heute ein kalter, abgestandener Kaffee serviert, daß Du so schlechte Laune hast? Und danke für die persönliche Beleidigung. Hat mir heute gerade noch gefehlt.

Prima, daß Du Du der Experte hier in der Runde bist. (/Sarkasmus OFF)
Zieh mal beim Joggen ein X-Bionic Running Shirt an und Du wirst merken, dass Du weniger schwitzt als wenn Du mit nacktem Oberkörper läufst.

Aber an den eigentlichen Fragesteller: Der Rücken liegt im Windschatten und nicht im Fahrtwind. Auch wenn Du z.B. an den Armen wesentlich mehr Schweissdrüsen hast als am Rücken, hast Du beim Radeln eher einen nassen Rücken als nasse Arme. Durch den Fahrtwind verdunstet das Wasser am Arm sofort und kühlt den Arm ab. Die lokale Temperatur ist das Signal für die lokale Schweissdrüse. Am Rücken ist es nass, da dort praktisch kaum Windchill vorkommt, schlimmer noch wenn Du einen Rucksack an hast. Dann hast Du einen patschnassen Rücken, wenn das Wasser nicht verdampfen kann.
Und abweichend von der Beschimpfung durch @pfeifferheiko verdampft Wasser immer, sogar bei Minustemperaturen, in dem Augenblick wo es ausgeschieden wird und an die Luft gerät. Ist ein rein physikalischer Effekt.

Schau Dir mal bei X-Bionic oder Gore, CRAFT etc. hochwertige Radjacken an. Die sind vorne windabweisend, jedoch haben oft am Rücken entweder sehr dünnes Mesh oder ein Fleece mit hoher Verdampfungsfläche. 
Die X-Bionic Running Shirts haben sogar Verdampfungskanäle überall und liegen hauteng am Körper. Und das funktioniert! Habe das selbst getestet.


----------



## greifswald (21. September 2015)

Hi, noch ein Update zur 16€ Softshelljacke von Lidl, die es letztens gab:

Die Jacke ist für mich unbrauchbar. Erst auf dem Rad hat sich gezeigt, dass die Schultern(?),zu schmal geschnitten sind, so dass die Ärmel auf dem Rad viel zu hoch rutschen.

Doof, dass ich die Verpackung weggeworfen habe, also wohl nix mit Umtausch. Na evtl. taugt das Teil ohne Ärmel.


----------



## Snowcrash (21. September 2015)

Bei Aldi nehmen die die Sachen auch ohne Verpackung zurück, solange man den Kassenbon hat. Ich würd's einfach mal versuchen.


----------



## MucPaul (22. September 2015)

greifswald schrieb:


> Hi, noch ein Update zur 16€ Softshelljacke von Lidl, die es letztens gab:
> 
> Die Jacke ist für mich unbrauchbar. Erst auf dem Rad hat sich gezeigt, dass die Schultern(?),zu schmal geschnitten sind, so dass die Ärmel auf dem Rad viel zu hoch rutschen.
> 
> Doof, dass ich die Verpackung weggeworfen habe, also wohl nix mit Umtausch. Na evtl. taugt das Teil ohne Ärmel.


Kassenbon reicht immer für den Umtausch.

In der SALES Grabbelkiste liegen ja oft Sachen ohne Verpackung, sind ja alles Retouren. Als Probemaß nehmen die anscheinend in China oftmals schmächtige Chinesen, die eine andere Körperstatur haben. So meine Vermutung.

Muss leider sagen, daß alle Sachen, die ich bei Lidl mal gekauft habe, Schrott sind. Ohne Ausnahme. Egal, ob Luftpumpe, Trail-Rucksack oder Radlhose. Nach ein paar Monaten gehen überall die Nähte auf und lassen sich nicht reparieren. Ich kaufe da nichts mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (22. September 2015)

So Freunde der Discountermode, ich bin auch mal wieder zurück im Thema. Aber nur um mitzuteilen, dass ich heute mittag bei Aldi Süd noch die blaue Softshell für 7,99 statt 15,99 (von vor einiger Zeit) vom Grabbeltisch mitnehmen konnte. Die 50er Jacken waren alle ohne Verpackung, die 52er und 48er waren teils noch original verpackt. Da hab ich mir für das Geld noch eine mitgenommen: Ich glaub da kann man nichts falsch machen - egal wie man schwitzt. Für die 10 km zur Arbeit bei aktuellen Temperaturen wird die perfekt sein 

Zum Beitrag "nix mehr von LIDL". Also ich hab vor ca. 3-4 Jahren den ersten Radrucksack von Lidl gekauft. Dieser Tagestour-Sack für 9,99 oder so. Ist immer noch im Einsatz. Weil ich nicht wusste wie lange er hält, hab ich vor ca 1- 2 Jahren nochmal einen in "neongrün" nachgekauft. Auch der funktioniert noch perfekt. Jetzt muss ich je nach Rad nicht mehr die Schläuche umpacken, sondern hab für jedes Reifenformat meinen Rucksack  Da geht keine einzige Naht auf. Der 10 Euro Rucksack hat sein Geld schon 100 mal verdient


----------



## Baitman (22. September 2015)

Das mit dem Rucksack kann ich bestätigen. Das Material ist zwar sehr dünn, er trägt sich jedoch besser als mein Deuter, und die Luft zirkuliert am Rücken deutlich besser...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (22. September 2015)

Hab die Klamotte noch gefunden:

https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...e-kw35-mo/ps/p/crane-softshell-radlerjacke-2/

das war das Teil...gleich mal testen, genau das richtige Wetter heute dafür   

Rucksack: Der ist sehr schön schmal, baut nicht zu hoch (dass man mit dem Helm hängen bleibt - wie manch Markenteil) und superleicht durch dieses dünne Material. Der kommt aber erst im April rum wieder denk ich...

http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-sports-leichtgewicht-rucksack/p179556

370 Gramm Saucool...soviel wie 10 Scheiben Kochschinken  

Wurde auch auf der LIDL Seite durchgängig mit fast 5 Sternen bewertet Für nen 10er war das echt ein genialer Kauf...


----------



## Baitman (22. September 2015)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Hab die Klamotte noch gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe nen anderen Rucksack von Crivit... Im Rückenbereich hat er so ein gespanntes Netz...


----------



## Nerve_82 (22. September 2015)

Ich hab genau den aus dem Link.
Für das Geld vollkommen in Ordnung. Klar, am Rücken schwitzt man schon daruntet, da er halt press aufliegt.
Aber für die 2-3 Stündchen die ich mit dem Rad unterwegs bin, hab ich da keine Probleme damit.

Groß ist er eh nicht.
Vorne kleine Tasche für z.b Tempo, und ein Multitool.
Dann schmales Fach, das ich eigentlich gar nicht nutze.
Hauptfach passt Schlauch und ne Regenjacke rein, und in dem abgetrennten Fach welches zum Rückenpolster geht, hab ich ne Luftpumpe und ne Gabelpumpe drin.

Gruß
André


----------



## Klein-Holgi (22. September 2015)

Ich will ja den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen, aber ich würde erst eine "weiche Schicht" Richtung Rücken packen, dann davor die Pumpe usw...
Mehr hab ich da auch nicht drin. Vorne Multitool und nen Flickensatz und nen Handyersatzakku, Reifenheber, Kettennieter (wenn am Multitool nicht dabei) 
Dann Regen-/oder Windjacke, Luftpumpe und Schlauch. Teils noch paar Müsliriegel oder noch ne 0,5er Flasche Getränk. 

https://www.facebook.com/Mtbrcom/posts/10153301084168536


----------



## Nerve_82 (22. September 2015)

Bin mir sicher das mein Rücken stabiler ist, als die billige Luftpumpe 
Aber recht hast du schon, sollte man mal überdenken


----------



## EA-Tec (22. September 2015)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> obwohl ich auch noch überlege, mir eine von Decathlon zu bestellen:
> 
> http://www.decathlon.de/softshelljacke-bionnassay-500-herren-schwarz-id_8189747.html (60€)



Hast zugeschlagen?

Die Jacke gibt's schon 'ne ganze Weile; ich jedenfalls habe sie seit ca. 3 Jahren! Ich konnte an der Jacke jedenfalls noch nix negatives finden. Obwohl ich ziemlich viel schwitze, was bei einem Körpergewicht von ca. 127kg auch nicht verwundert, macht die Jacke einen ziemlich "coolen" Job, bzw. hält im Winter ausreichend warm.

Ich war sonst das typische Fashion-Victim, d.h. bei mir musste Vaude, Jack Wolfskin etc. drauf stehen, damit ich glaubte, dass das Zeug was taugt... aber seit ich ein paar Dinge von Decathlon habe, bin ich davon weitestgehend geheilt! Lediglich bei Fahrradhosen bleibe ich, des Komforts wegen, weiterhin bei Assos und Konsorten, ansonsten habe ich das meiste mittlerweile vom Decathlon (deren Shop im Real um's Eck ist, keine 300 Meter von mir entfernt!)...


----------



## Snowcrash (22. September 2015)

EA-Tec schrieb:


> Hast zugeschlagen?



Ich überlege immer noch an einer größeren Bestellung bei Decathlon, habe aber momentan andere Sachen um die Ohren. Außerdem hatte ich die Schöffel-Jacke jetzt schon ein paar Mal im Einsatz und obwohl sie mir eigentlich viel zu teuer ist, gefällt sie mir wirklich sehr gut. Sowohl von der Funktionalität her, als auch vom Optischen (Farbgebung passt perfekt zu meinem Rad). Finde es wirklich ausgesprochen schade, dass es keine Decathlon-Filiale bei mir in der Nähe gibt.


----------



## breedstorm (23. September 2015)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Hab die Klamotte noch gefunden:
> 
> https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...e-kw35-mo/ps/p/crane-softshell-radlerjacke-2/
> 
> ...




Exakt bei dem Rucksack reißen mir die Nähte aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (23. September 2015)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Hab die Klamotte noch gefunden:
> 
> https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...e-kw35-mo/ps/p/crane-softshell-radlerjacke-2/
> 
> ...



Also nimm's nicht persönlich, aber... die Softshelljacke ist einfach krass potthässlich. 
Was ist denn da los? Letztes Jahre hatte Aldi noch ansehnliche Modelle.

Der Rucksack: exakt den Rucksack in Lemon Grün habe ich! War anfangs von ihm total begeistert! 
Bis dann plötzlich an einer Seite der Reissverschluss aufging (auf der falschen Seite) und dann ebenso auf der anderen Seite. Man kann das nicht flicken ohne beide Seiten mit einem Messer aufzuschneiden, den Reissverschluss neu zu einzufädeln und alles wieder zu vernähen. Sowas hatte ich noch nie bei einem Rucksack. Die Reissverschlüsse sind billigster Mist. 

Und die von Aldi und Tchibo halten schon seit 10 Jahren ohne Probleme.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. September 2015)

Bedienerfehler?  Nee...kann sicher mal passieren, dass bei nem Rucksack für 10 Euro auch mal ne Naht oder Verschluss oder Clip oder sowas versagt. Dann kommt er in die Tonne oder geht bei 3 Jahren Garantie (je nachdem wann es passiert) wieder zurück. Bei 10 Euro erwarte ich aber gar nicht mehr. Deswegen hab ich mir ja gleich nen 2. als Reserve gekauft Dass beide schon jahrelang halten, war vielleicht Glück oder sorgsames Umgehen mit seinen Sachen.

Bei 8 Euro für ne Softshell Jacke hab ich mir die zugegebenerweise gar nicht genau angesehen. Die hätte auch kotzgelb sein können. Die muss nicht gut aussehen für das Geld, nur warm halten. Ich hab nur geschaut: Rosa Frauenmodell, also muss die andere Herrenmodell sein. Angezogen, passt...fertig. Heute im ersten Einsatz Mit Regenjacke drüber kann ich über die Atmungsaktivität nix sagen aber warm isse. Der Halsbund ist recht hoch und schließt gut ab Innenfutter kuschlig. 8 Euro-Test mehr als bestanden 

EDIT: Vielleicht bin ich auch aus dem Alter raus, dass die Klamotten ne Marke sein müssen oder gut aussehen. Zu Hause sitz ich ja auch mit Strickjäckchen und Pantoffeln rum


----------



## MucPaul (24. September 2015)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Bedienerfehler?  Nee...kann sicher mal passieren, dass bei nem Rucksack für 10 Euro auch mal ne Naht oder Verschluss oder Clip oder sowas versagt. Dann kommt er in die Tonne oder geht bei 3 Jahren Garantie (je nachdem wann es passiert) wieder zurück. Bei 10 Euro erwarte ich aber gar nicht mehr. Deswegen hab ich mir ja gleich nen 2. als Reserve gekauft Dass beide schon jahrelang halten, war vielleicht Glück oder sorgsames Umgehen mit seinen Sachen.



Nö, habe meine Windjacke da reingestopft. Und da platze der billige Reissverschluss auf. Das gleiche später dann noch mal. Noch mal kaufen werde ich den sicherlich nicht. Gescheite Reissverschlüsse (YYK) sind halt leider das teuerste am Rucksack.


----------



## woswoasiwos (24. September 2015)

Bei Hofer gibt es ab 1.10 Arbeitsunterwäsche (langarm) um 8,99 - meine Lieblingsunterwäsche bei kalten Wetter (MTB & Skitouren). Ist angenehm auf der Haut und eher warm. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## breedstorm (2. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Shop bei Ebay scheint alte Discountersachen zu verkaufen, immer schön das Label überdeckt:

http://stores.ebay.de/packparadies/...id=44555241&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1513&_pgn=1

Isses Lidl oder Aldi?


----------



## slrzo (2. Oktober 2015)

Müsste Lidl sein, zumindest wenn ich "lidl fahrrad topcool" suche.
Ob natürlich alles Lidl ist kA


----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. Oktober 2015)

Könnte wirklich sein mit LIDL, aber ne wirklich gaaaanz alte Kollektion  

Aber egal...das hat dann wenigstens kein anderer mehr und man erkennt es nicht gleich als LIDL Fahrer  

Viel lustiger finde ich z.B. die Position der Bremsgriffe bei dieser Discounterwerbung Kann man bei nem Laden, der so die Bremsen ablichtet für die Werbung, wirklich Klamotten kaufen   Ich meine wenigstens EINER, nur EINER müsste doch nen minimalen Plan von der Materie haben, wenn man Millionen mit Fahrradklamotten umsetzen will Echt krass...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/DAMEN-FAHRRA...EU-OVP-/140844292968?var=&hash=item6676a1ed6e


----------



## noocelo (3. Oktober 2015)

verdeckten vermutlich die wunderschönen handschuhe.


----------



## haarezuberge (3. Oktober 2015)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Kann man bei nem Laden, der so die Bremsen ablichtet für die Werbung, wirklich Klamotten kaufen   Ich meine wenigstens EINER, nur EINER müsste doch nen minimalen Plan von der Materie haben, wenn man Millionen mit Fahrradklamotten umsetzen will Echt krass...



Wieso? Die sind doch völlig fachgerecht nach dem Handbuch für Ottonormalo angebracht...  Gugg dir doch mal die Hobel an die überall so rumstehen... , das passt schon, also völlig Zielgruppenorientiert. Im Umkehrschluss für mich, ich gehöre nicht zur Zielgruppe, ich hab mein Fahrrad nämlich nach o.a. Richtlinien völlig unkorrekt konfiguriert. Für mich gilt also Hände weg von dem Krams. Und wenn ich mir die Klamotten jeweils auf den Tischen anschaue und befummele bin ich auch heilfroh, dass ich faktisch ausgeschlossen bin.

Gruß haarezuberge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Oktober 2015)

Hygiene- und Fischefunktion durch Silverplus-Ausrüstung


----------



## oscar (3. Oktober 2015)

Silberfische?


----------



## Artos (12. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

da ich mit dem Funktionsshirt von Crivit (Lidl) recht zufrieden war/bin überlege ich gerade, mir auch eine lange Unterhose von Crivit zu holen. Am kommenden Donnerstag werden Ski-Unterhosen angeboten...
Was denkt ihr ? Taugen die auch zum Radfahren ?

Hier der Link zum Produkt: http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-herren-ski-funktionsunterhose/p204643


greetz
der art


----------



## CrossX (12. Oktober 2015)

Wie kalt soll es werden das man Skiunterwäsche beim biken braucht? 
Ich bin vorgestern morgen bei - 5 Grad mit 3/4 Bibshort und Platzangst Bulldog Hose gefahren und mir war noch zu warm.


----------



## Artos (12. Oktober 2015)

Keine Ahnung. Heute morgen waren es ca. 1-2 Grad. Ich war mit einer langen Jeans unterwegs und empfand es als "kühl", besonders an den Knien. 
Ich will mit den Hosen an keinem Wettkampf teilnehmen...sie sollen mich einfach warm halten auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, und wieder nach Hause.

greetz
der art


----------



## sp00n82 (12. Oktober 2015)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wie kalt soll es werden das man Skiunterwäsche beim biken braucht?
> Ich bin vorgestern morgen bei - 5 Grad mit 3/4 Bibshort und Platzangst Bulldog Hose gefahren und mir war noch zu warm.


Also ich friere meistens erst beim Bergabfahren. Da brennts dann vielleicht in den Armen und Oberschenkeln, aber warm wird mir davon nicht unbedingt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (13. Oktober 2015)

Bergab hilft eh nicht viel.  Erst recht nicht,  wenn du den Berg vorher hoch gefahren bist und geschwitzt hast.  
Wenn Artos schreibt,  dass er mit Jeans zur Arbeit fährt,  macht die Skiunterwäsche vielleicht doch Sinn.


----------



## iMattmax (13. Oktober 2015)

Offensichtlich soll die Skiunterwäsche nur warm halten und das wird sie sicherlich tun. 

getapatalked


----------



## DermitdemE (14. Oktober 2015)

Artos schrieb:


> Ich will mit den Hosen an keinem Wettkampf teilnehmen...sie sollen mich einfach warm halten auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, und wieder nach Hause.


Hat zwar nix mit ALDI&Co zu tun, aber ich fahre im Winter diese Hose (bei Minus auch mit langer drunter) und bin zufrieden. Vom Preis her geht das denke ich:
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/Bek...2020_Winter_Herren-3310450-65645-722-227.html


----------



## Derivator22 (24. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe die Fahrradhandschuhe von Lidl und auch von Aldi aus dieser Saison gekauft, da ich für das Geld (meine je 4.99€) sie einfach mitgenommen habe.
Völlig unbrauchbar!
 Warm halten tun sie, jedoch zieht man sie nach 2h Biken aus, so hat man völlig aufgedunsene Hände, da kein Schweiß nach draußen diffundieren kann.
Fazit: Mülltonne


----------



## Artos (24. Oktober 2015)

Sondere, die Skiunterwäsche ist es dann doch nicht geworden. Ich habe die langen Funktionsunterhosen aus dem Lidl online-Shop bestellt. Sie waren sogar nochmal reduziert auf 9,99€ Stück. 
Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen geht's auch ohne...wenn es wieder kalt draußen wird, werde ich testen und berichten

greetz
der art


----------



## breedstorm (26. Oktober 2015)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Fahrradhandschuhe von Lidl und auch von Aldi aus dieser Saison gekauft, da ich für das Geld (meine je 4.99€) sie einfach mitgenommen habe.
> Völlig unbrauchbar!
> Warm halten tun sie, jedoch zieht man sie nach 2h Biken aus, so hat man völlig aufgedunsene Hände, da kein Schweiß nach draußen diffundieren kann.
> Fazit: Mülltonne



Aktuell sind es ja noch mindestens 10 Grad zu warm für diese Handschuhe. Momentan fahre ich mit Laufhandschuhen, reicht völlig.


----------



## MucPaul (26. Oktober 2015)

breedstorm schrieb:


> Aktuell sind es ja noch mindestens 10 Grad zu warm für diese Handschuhe. Momentan fahre ich mit Laufhandschuhen, reicht völlig.


Ich fahre noch ganz ohne Handschuhe. Bei derzeit 13-17°C ist das auch ok. Soll ja noch ein Goldener Oktober werden. Schaun' mer mal.


----------



## Derivator22 (26. Oktober 2015)

breedstorm schrieb:


> Aktuell sind es ja noch mindestens 10 Grad zu warm für diese Handschuhe. Momentan fahre ich mit Laufhandschuhen, reicht völlig.


Wir hatten bereits -5°C 
Sie atmen einfach nicht und schwitzen tue ich auch bei -20°C beim Biken.


----------



## Dot (26. Oktober 2015)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Hatte zuvor schon einmal Fahrradhandschuhe von Aldi gekauft, welche echt top waren und auch knappe fünf Jahre überlebten. Nun hatte ich mir die von Lidl besorgt und bin bei der ersten Ausfahrt (2 Grad) schier innen abgesoffen. Sie halten den Fahrtwind super ab, aber ebenso kommt 0,0 nach außen und nach einer Weile wird es echt ekelhaft schwitzig. Schade.


----------



## MucPaul (27. Oktober 2015)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Wir hatten bereits -5°C
> Sie atmen einfach nicht und schwitzen tue ich auch bei -20°C beim Biken.


Mach doch mal ein Bild von oder den Link zu den Handschuhen, damit wir wissen welche es sind.
Bei Aldi gibbets ja alle 3 Monate neue Handschuhe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (28. Oktober 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Mach doch mal ein Bild von oder den Link zu den Handschuhen, damit wir wissen welche es sind.
> Bei Aldi gibbets ja alle 3 Monate neue Handschuhe...


Es heißt immer noch "Bitte" 
Btw: die von Lidl sind echt massiv unterschiedlich groß...
P.P.S.: die von Crane haben noch die unangenehme Eigenschaft, dass man das Innenfutter!? mit auszieht bzw. man die einzelnen Fingerteile in die Hauptfingerteile reinfriemeln muss, wenn man versucht, den Handschuh wieder anzuziehen. Ätzend!
Trotz allem, hier die Bilder ( Crane Aldi, andere Lidl):


----------



## MucPaul (30. Oktober 2015)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Es heißt immer noch "Bitte"
> Btw: die von Lidl sind echt massiv unterschiedlich groß...
> P.P.S.: die von Crane haben noch die unangenehme Eigenschaft, dass man das Innenfutter!? mit auszieht bzw. man die einzelnen Fingerteile in die Hauptfingerteile reinfriemeln muss, wenn man versucht, den Handschuh wieder anzuziehen. Ätzend!
> Trotz allem, hier die Bilder ( Crane Aldi, andere Lidl):
> ...


Deine Crane Sports scheinen auch überwiegend gummiert zu sein. Klar, dass da keine Feuchtigkeit durchkommen kann.
Meine Aldi Handschuhe sind vor 2 Jahren gekauft und die hatten durchgehend irgendeine 3M Membran (Xapore irgendwas) was trockene und warme Finger bringt. Vermutlich hat man sich die Membran aus Kostengründen nun gespart.


----------



## Derivator22 (30. Oktober 2015)

Das schaut auf dem Foto nur so aus. Die Handflächen sind bei den Aldi Dingern gummiert, der Rest aus Neopren-Polyester. Ggf. hat man einfach einen Müllsack als Membran genutzt...
Spaß beiseite, die beiden waren echt ein Fehlkauf.
Schade, dass Lidl diese Saison noch keine Thermo-Bibshorts hatte. Die waren echt brauchbar!


----------



## MucPaul (31. Oktober 2015)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Das schaut auf dem Foto nur so aus. Die Handflächen sind bei den Aldi Dingern gummiert, der Rest aus Neopren-Polyester. Ggf. hat man einfach einen Müllsack als Membran genutzt...
> Spaß beiseite, die beiden waren echt ein Fehlkauf.
> Schade, dass Lidl diese Saison noch keine Thermo-Bibshorts hatte. Die waren echt brauchbar!


Neopren? Das ist absolut luftdicht. Kein Wunder. Ist dafür billig.
Meine Aldi Handschuhe kann man echt mit meinen Reus und Chiba vergleichen. Nur dass sie einen Bruchteil gekostet haben. Vermutlich war die Herstellung diesmal zu teuer oder Aldi wollte mehr Marge haben.


----------



## MucPaul (31. Oktober 2015)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Das schaut auf dem Foto nur so aus. Die Handflächen sind bei den Aldi Dingern gummiert, der Rest aus Neopren-Polyester. Ggf. hat man einfach einen Müllsack als Membran genutzt...
> Spaß beiseite, die beiden waren echt ein Fehlkauf.
> Schade, dass Lidl diese Saison noch keine Thermo-Bibshorts hatte. Die waren echt brauchbar!


Geh mal zum Stadler und schau Dir die Sachen von Dynamics an. Nicht zu teuer und wirklich gut. 
Meine ThermoBib von denen ist erste Sahne. Das Chamois ist vergleichbar zu meinen Craft Shorts.


----------



## Zementsack (6. November 2015)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den beheizbaren Einlegesohlen, die Aldi Süd derzeit verkauft?
Ich habe mir ein paar geholt und bin reichlich enttäuscht.
Von den maximal 40 °C in Stufe I/Grün und 50 °C in Stufe II/Rot sind die weit entfernt. Testweise in Hausschuhe gelegt war die Wirkung kaum zu spüren, würde eher von lauwarm bis handwarm sprechen.
Werde jetzt mal 10h die Akkus laden und schauen ob es besser wird.


----------



## Rennschnegge (6. November 2015)

Meine beheizbaren Sohlen habe ich vor ein paar Jahren im Aldi gekauft. Fuer mich die beste Entscheidung. Ich trage sie in meinen Skistiefeln zumeist in Stufe 1-2 ...Und sie halten den ganzen Tag... Und ich habe eigentlich immer kalte Fuesse...Frau halt 
Wenn das bei Dir nicht funktioniert muessen die qualitativ riesig abgebaut haben


----------



## sub-xero (11. November 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Geh mal zum Stadler und schau Dir die Sachen von Dynamics an. Nicht zu teuer und wirklich gut.



Über Handschuhe kann ich nicht wirklich was sagen, aber lange Fahrradbekleidung von Dynamics ist der letzte Schrott. Darin schwitzt man wie eine Sau. Das sind billigste Materialien. Ich habe von Dynamics eine Windstopper-Hose und ein Langarmshirt, das jetzt kaum getragen in den Müll wandert, weil ich es darin nicht aushalten kann. Und ich bin sonst nicht übertrieben wählerisch.

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass auch bei nicht-waserdichter Kleidung Preis und Qualität eine große Rolle spielen, besonders in Hinblick auf die Funktion, Schweiß nach Außen transportieren zu können. Deshalb kommt mir auch kein Aldi-, Tchibo- und Lidl-Krempel mehr in den Schrank, weil genau darin sind deren Produkte einfach katastrophal schlecht.


----------



## MucPaul (11. November 2015)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Über Handschuhe kann ich nicht wirklich was sagen, aber lange Fahrradbekleidung von Dynamics ist der letzte Schrott. Darin schwitzt man wie eine Sau. Das sind billigste Materialien. Ich habe von Dynamics eine Windstopper-Hose und ein Langarmshirt, das jetzt kaum getragen in den Müll wandert, weil ich es darin nicht aushalten kann. Und ich bin sonst nicht übertrieben wählerisch.
> 
> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass auch bei nicht-waserdichter Kleidung Preis und Qualität eine große Rolle spielen, besonders in Hinblick auf die Funktion, Schweiß nach Außen transportieren zu können. Deshalb kommt mir auch kein Aldi-, Tchibo- und Lidl-Krempel mehr in den Schrank, weil genau darin sind deren Produkte einfach katastrophal schlecht.



Draussen hat es aber auch weit über 15°C, teils sogar 20°C.
Kein Wunder, daß Du in den langen Dynamics Sachen schwitzt. Warte doch noch etwas, bis der Winter kommt und probier es dann nochmals. 
Ich bin mit den Sachen echt zufrieden, fahre sie aber bei 0-8°C draussen am Rennrad, wo es kräftigen, kalten Fahrtwind hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woswoasiwos (11. November 2015)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Über Handschuhe kann ich nicht wirklich was sagen, aber lange Fahrradbekleidung von Dynamics ist der letzte Schrott. Darin schwitzt man wie eine Sau. Das sind billigste Materialien. Ich habe von Dynamics eine Windstopper-Hose und ein Langarmshirt, das jetzt kaum getragen in den Müll wandert, weil ich es darin nicht aushalten kann. Und ich bin sonst nicht übertrieben wählerisch.
> 
> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass auch bei nicht-waserdichter Kleidung Preis und Qualität eine große Rolle spielen, besonders in Hinblick auf die Funktion, Schweiß nach Außen transportieren zu können. Deshalb kommt mir auch kein Aldi-, Tchibo- und Lidl-Krempel mehr in den Schrank, weil genau darin sind deren Produkte einfach katastrophal schlecht.



Würde ich jetz pauschal nicht so sagen. Dafür ist dieser Thread da. Ich habe einiges an Müll von Aldi (=Hofer), aber auch gute Sachen.
Bei den Markenwaren kann man genauso Pech haben. Ich habe ein Adidas - Shirt, das zwar gut funktioniert, aber dermaßen unangenehm auf der Haut ist, dass ich es nie benutzte (im Gegensatz zur Aldiunterwäsche)
Hängt also auch von den Vorlieben ab.


----------



## sub-xero (11. November 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Draussen hat es aber auch weit über 15°C, teils sogar 20°C.
> Kein Wunder, daß Du in den langen Dynamics Sachen schwitzt.


Ich habe ja nicht geschrieben, dass ich im Sommer damit fahre. Das sind normalerweise meine Wintersachen. Jetzt fahre ich noch mit kurzer Hose.

Ich sage nicht pauschal, dass Discounterware schlecht ist. Ich habe auch keine Lust, Marken wie Gore für ihr überteuertes Zeug zu viel Geld in den Rachen zu schmeißen. Aber gerade bei Funktionskleidung, bei der es auf gute Feuchtigkeitsdurchlässigkeit ankommt (also vor allem lange Sachen), macht sich das Material besonders bemerkbar. Und da kann z.B. eine Discounter/Decathlon-Softshellhose nicht annähernd mit guten Marken mithalten. Bei einem Kurzarm-Shirt sieht die Sache schon wieder ganz anders aus.

Es gibt (gab) auch Ausnahmen: Ich habe z.B. ein Langarmshirt, das ich vor 5 Jahren bei Tchibo gekauft habe. Das ist spitze! Gab es leider seitdem nie wieder. Inzwischen hat dort die Qualität auch stark nachgelassen.


----------



## MucPaul (11. November 2015)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nicht geschrieben, dass ich im Sommer damit fahre. Das sind normalerweise meine Wintersachen. Jetzt fahre ich noch mit kurzer Hose.
> 
> Ich sage nicht pauschal, dass Discounterware schlecht ist. Ich habe auch keine Lust, Marken wie Gore für ihr überteuertes Zeug zu viel Geld in den Rachen zu schmeißen. Aber gerade bei Funktionskleidung, bei der es auf gute Feuchtigkeitsdurchlässigkeit ankommt (also vor allem lange Sachen), macht sich das Material besonders bemerkbar. Und da kann z.B. eine Discounter/Decathlon-Softshellhose nicht annähernd mit guten Marken mithalten. Bei einem Kurzarm-Shirt sieht die Sache schon wieder ganz anders aus.
> 
> Es gibt (gab) auch Ausnahmen: Ich habe z.B. ein Langarmshirt, das ich vor 5 Jahren bei Tchibo gekauft habe. Das ist spitze! Gab es leider seitdem nie wieder. Inzwischen hat dort die Qualität auch stark nachgelassen.



Das ist so einfach nicht ganz wahr.
Wenn Du Sachen bei Aldi kaufst, warum schaust Du nicht auf die Daten der Verpackung wie Dampfdurchlässigkeit und Material? Aldi kauft wie jede Eigenmarke die Sachen bei diversen Großherstellern in Asien ein und jede Serie ist bisher anders, auch wenn sie Crane Sports heisst.
Und grottenschlechte Erfahrung habe ich z.B. mit Handschuhen und Kleidung von Specialized gemacht. Aktuell ist mein 3. Paar sackteurer Handschuhe wieder in Reklamation weil sich das Zeugs auflöst. Gonso ist auch nicht besser und mit Gore habe ich bei deren Schuhen nur seeeehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Salomon Gore Schuhe halten z.B. genau 1 Sommer, dann sind sie undicht.
Und Tchibo ist der letzte Dr***! Habe 100% Fail mit denen in 3 Jahren gehabt bei allem, von Küche über Elektronik bis Sport. Die Sachen halten max. 2 Jahre und fallen dann auseinander.

ABER: Aldi Radhosen taugen nix. Ich meine das Inlay. Habe 3 Stück von denen. Bis 50km sind sie ok, danach wird es die Hölle. 
Habe jetzt CRAFT, Mavic und BioRacer. Kosten natürlich wesentlich mehr, aber auch 200km Tagestouren (Rennrad!) sind damit problemlos.


----------



## sub-xero (12. November 2015)

Es gibt einfach Produkte, bei denen der Preis tatsächlich ein Qualitätsmerkmal ist. Dazu gehören vor allem Kleidungsstücke, in denen eine Membran verarbeitet ist. Wie z.B. Windstopper- und Regenkleidung. Da habe ich noch nie (NIE!!) Discounter- bzw. Billigprodukte gefunden, die wirklich was taugen. Und ich habe wirklich schon viel getestet. Bei Gonso gebe ich dir Recht. Die waren bis vor 5 Jahren noch akzeptabel, inzwischen haben die extrem nachgelassen.

Hier ein Beispiel für eine Erfahrung, die ich mit anderen Produkten analog gemacht habe: Ich habe eine Windstopperhose für die kalte Jahreszeit von Gore BikeWear (ca. 120 EUR), eine vom Schnitt und Aussehen her zu 100% identische (!!) von Dynamics (ca. 50 EUR), und eine von Crane Sports (ca. 30 EUR). Die Crane-Sports Hose war von Anfang an Müll. Der Schnitt ist scheixxe, das Material ist Mist und man schwitzt darin wie eine Sau. Ist in den Müll gewandert. Die von Dynamics Ist von Schnitt her super, doch die Klettverschlüsse und Reißverschlüsse sind minderwertig. Außerdem wurde eine minderwertige Membran verbaut, sodass ich nach 5 Minuten im Stadverkehr an den Beinen schwitze. Die von Gore ist erstklassig verarbeitet UND bietet mir optimales Klima, darin schwitze ich überhaupt nicht.

Weiteres Beispiel: Ich hatte in den letzten Jahren eine Regenjacke von Aldi, zwei von Gonso, eine von Vaude, eine von Gore BikeWear. Die älteste ist eine Gonso-Jacke aus 2009 (50 EUR). Die habe ich heute noch und verwende sie für Alpencross und Stadtfahrten. Robustes Obermaterial, passable Membran, bei längeren Regenfahrten werden die Ärmel unten nass. Durchaus brauchbare Jacke. Eine Gonso Regenjacke vom letzten Jahr (60 EUR). Die war absoluter Müll, die Membran hat überhaupt nicht funktioniert, sie ist total durchgeweicht. Zurückgeschickt. Eine Aldi-Jacke (40 EUR), die ich vor 3 Jahren gekauft habe. Ist halbwegs wasserdicht, aber darin schwitzt du genauso wie in einer Gummijacke. Verarbeitung unterirdisch (Reißverschlüsse, Klettverschlüsse, Nähte). Zum Radfahren völlig ungeeignet. Müll. Vaude (70 EUR): Eine der besten Regenjacken, die ich bisher hatte. Leicht, sauber verarbeitet, ohne giftige Chemikalien (frag da mal bei Discounterware nach!), wasserdicht, atmungsaktiv. Alles was das Radfahrerherz braucht. Sie löst meine Gonso-Alpencrossjacke ab. Die Gore-Jacke hat über 200 EUR gekostet, habe ich geschenkt bekommen. Top verarbeitet, wie ich das von Gore gewöhnt bin. Die beste Membran. Darin schwitze ich noch weniger, als in der Vaude-Jacke. Wasserdicht. Trotzdem meiner Meinung nach viel zu teuer, würde ich mir selbst nie kaufen.

Diesen Unterschied habe ich schon bei vielen Produkten festgestellt, und ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust 50 Discounter-Sachen durchzutesten, 45 davon zurückzubringen oder in den Müll zu schmeißen, nur um vielleicht mal einen guten Artikel zu erwischen, der dann qualitätsmäßig trotzdem noch unter vernünftiger Markenware liegt. Das lohnt sich weder finanziell noch zeitlich. Natürlich gibt es auch Markenprodukte, die ihr Geld nicht Wert sind. Aber inzwischen weiß ich ganz gut, worauf ich achten muss und welche Artikel ich vorziehe.

Du kannst einfach ab einem bestimmten Preisniveau keine Qualität mehr produzieren, das ist unmöglich. Dicsounterpreise erzielst du nur, wenn du am Material und der Verarbeitungsqualität sparst und auf die Umwelt scheixxt. Bei Gore ist die Gewinnspanne sehr hoch, das ist natürlich das andere Extrem. Die Qualität ist aber in der Regel top. Wenn ich Gore kaufe, weiß ich zumindest, dass ich in 99% der Fälle erstklassige Ware kriege. (Das bezieht sich nicht unbedingt auf Produkte, die das Gore-Tex-Label haben, denn die sind von anderen Herstellern, die lediglich die Membran von Gore verarbeitet haben.) Aber am Beispiel der Regenjacke sieht man ganz gut, dass es teilweise im mittleren Preissegment sehr gute Qualität gibt.


----------



## noocelo (12. November 2015)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach Produkte, bei denen der Preis tatsächlich ein Qualitätsmerkmal ist (...) Du kannst einfach ab einem bestimmten Preisniveau keine Qualität mehr produzieren


kurzer hinweis: 'qualität' beschreibt lediglich die beschaffenheit einer ware/dienstleistung und ist nicht per se positiv.


----------



## sub-xero (12. November 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> kurzer hinweis: 'qualität' beschreibt lediglich die beschaffenheit einer ware/dienstleistung und ist nicht per se positiv.


 Ich weiß zwar nicht, worauf du hinaus willst, aber "Qualität" beschreibt in diesem Zusammenhang nach Definition die Güte aller Eigenschaften eines Gegenstandes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (12. November 2015)

... eeexakt. ergo kann man 'ab einem bestimmten preisniveau' jedwede 'qualität' produzieren, nur mit einer guten wird es eng.


----------



## riddden (12. November 2015)

Also ich kann nichts schlechtes über di klamotten sagen. Find die oft voll ausreichned, und sind natürlich klar billiger. Vielleicht halten sie nicht ganz genau soo lange wie gute Ware, aber dadurch dass es um so viel billiger is, kannst du dir im gleichn Zeitraum 2 Outfits kaufen und bist immer noch billiger. Ich würds mir wieder kaufen.


----------



## iMattmax (12. November 2015)

Es mag sicherlich qualitative Unterschiede geben, aber wenn man bedenkt, das auch einige Markenhersteller in den Billiglohnländern ihre Sachen produzieren lassen, dann ist so manche Preis schon echt happig. Dass dem so ist ging ja dieses Jahr durch Funk und Fernsehen. 
Ja, sicherlich zahlt man bei den Markenherstellern auch für den Namen und die Qualität (Masshaltigkeit, Material, etc.) ordentlich drauf! Das muss halt jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob ihm oder ihr die Preizdifferenz als gerechtfertigt erscheint. 

getapatalked


----------



## honkori (12. November 2015)

Um eine abschließende Meinung abgeben zu können muß man schon einiges Zeug gekauft und benutzt haben.
Da fällt mein Urteil schon recht deutlich gegen Aldi + Lidl aus. Bis auf ein paar Winterhandschuhe habe ich nichts davon öfter als drei, vier Mal benutzt.
Meine erste Anschaffung vor zwei Jahren war 'ne 3/4 Bibs von Craft für 59 €. Obwohl das Dings gefüttert war, bin ich auch im Sommer damit gefahren -> 2 Jahre Non Stop und ehrlich gesagt, wenn sie irgendwann hinüber ist -> werde ich das sehr betrauern.

ciiaooo


----------



## Salzstreuer2 (2. Dezember 2015)

Aldi und Lidl Unterwäsche ist voll ok.
Benutzen wir seit Jahren und fahren damit viel.
Aldi Klamotten und Handschuhe...OMG...das sieht man ja schon wie mies das verarbeitet ist.
Gore ist uns zu teuer, vielleicht gut, vielleicht nur Kult, ich weiss es nicht.
Wir fahren Vaude.
Gutes zeug. 
Golf mässig.
Taugt.


----------



## MucPaul (9. Dezember 2015)

@honkori : Das mit Craft kann ich bestätigen. Habe von denen ein komplettes MTB Set und bin nur noch begeistert davon. Ebenso von meinen BioRacer Sachen. Kostet halt einen Euro mehr, hält aber "ewig" und funktioniert bis zum Schluss.

@Salzstreuer2: Also Lidl Unterwäsche zog bei mir immer gleich ständig fäden (das Thermo Unterhemd). Und die Aldi Fahrradunterhosen taugen gar nichts bei mir, weil der dünne Schaumstoff sofort zusammenfällt und die Nähte genau dort sind wo sie beim Sitzen drücken. nach 2 Stunden ist der Hintern wund. 
Habe jetzt eine Mavic Radunterhose, die ich beim Alpencross von morgens bis abends problemlos tragen konnte. Mit Gel Einlage.


----------



## Jierdan (9. Dezember 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> @honkori : Das mit Craft kann ich bestätigen. Habe von denen ein komplettes MTB Set und bin nur noch begeistert davon. Ebenso von meinen BioRacer Sachen. Kostet halt einen Euro mehr, hält aber "ewig" und funktioniert bis zum Schluss.



BioRacer hat grottige Reißverschlüsse. Sonst ja.



MucPaul schrieb:


> @Salzstreuer2: [...] Und die Aldi Fahrradunterhosen taugen gar nichts bei mir, weil der dünne Schaumstoff sofort zusammenfällt und die Nähte genau dort sind wo sie beim Sitzen drücken. nach 2 Stunden ist der Hintern wund.
> Habe jetzt eine Mavic Radunterhose, die ich beim Alpencross von morgens bis abends problemlos tragen konnte. Mit Gel Einlage.



genau das kann ich leider auch bestätigen. Aldi-Unterwäsche ist leider nicht mal fürn A****.


----------



## Derivator22 (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich liebe Bioracer! <3
Die Sachen halten echt ewig und sind tadellos verarbeitet!
Trotzdem kann ich das mit den Reissverschlüssen bestätigen. Die haken andauernd und gehen schwer auf und zu. Irgendwie nie gleichmäßig...
 Bis man die mal reingefrickelt hat...


----------



## MucPaul (10. Dezember 2015)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Ich liebe Bioracer! <3
> Die Sachen halten echt ewig und sind tadellos verarbeitet!
> Trotzdem kann ich das mit den Reissverschlüssen bestätigen. Die haken andauernd und gehen schwer auf und zu. Irgendwie nie gleichmäßig...
> Bis man die mal reingefrickelt hat...


Tipp_von_Mutti: 
Hakelnde Reissverschlüsse einmal durch eine noch warme Kerze ziehen. Fertig. 
Oder Siliconspray auf einen Lappen und den Reissverschluss einmal durch ziehen. Fertig.


----------



## sibu (11. März 2016)

Gestern hat Lidl die Saison wieder eröffnet. Allerdings sind weitere Artikel, die sonst im Laden zu holen waren, nur noch über das Internet erhältlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (11. März 2016)

Ich brauche weder Lidl noch Aldi. Ich gehe zu Decathlon und bin damit um Welten besser bedient.


----------



## Zementsack (11. März 2016)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den nur online angebotenen Schuhen und der Sonnenbrille mit Camcorder?


----------



## sennator (12. März 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Ich brauche weder Lidl noch Aldi. Ich gehe zu Decathlon und bin damit um Welten besser bedient.


Ist ja schön und gut, aber Decathlon gibts nur 27 mal in DE, Aldi/Lidl hingegen an jeder Ecke.
Und: die haben zwar günstige Sachen im Sortiment die auch qualitativ gut sind, aber teilweise auch absoluten Kernschrott. Ist immer ein bisschen Glücksspiel beim Decathlon...



Zementsack schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den nur online angebotenen Schuhen und der Sonnenbrille mit Camcorder?


Zur Cam-Brille kann ich nix sagen, aber wenn es etwas gibt was ich niemals beim Discounter kaufen würde, dann sind es Schuhe. Die normalen Sportbrillen vom LIDL hingegen finde ich unschlagbar gut für den Preis (sofern man sich mit dem Design anfreunden kann).


----------



## Denyodp (12. März 2016)

Pauschal auschließen kann man Schuhe auch nicht. Habe jetzt fast 300 Lauf-KM mit Lidl Joggingschuhen gemacht. Habe mir diese als Zweitpaar für kurze Distanzen zu meinen Mizuno Schuhen gekauft. Sind völlig in Ordnung.

Ich bin aber auch der Meinung das man bei Decathlon für ein wenig mehr Geld deutlich bessere Sachen findet als bei Aldi/Lidl. Und Decathlon nimmt wenig Versandkosten, Rücksendung ist kostenlos, Erstattung von per Vorkasse gezahlten Artikeln geht sehr schnell. Da braucht man keine Filliale in der Nähe. Kene Ahnung wie es bei euch ist. Aber bei uns drehen die Kunden beim Aldi teilweise am Rad wenn es dort Sportsachen gibt. Wird nur getoppt von Kleinkindersachen oder den alljährlichen Terassenmöbeln.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (12. März 2016)

sennator schrieb:


> Ist ja schön und gut, aber Decathlon gibts nur 27 mal in DE, Aldi/Lidl hingegen an jeder Ecke.
> Und: die haben zwar günstige Sachen im Sortiment die auch qualitativ gut sind, aber teilweise auch absoluten Kernschrott. Ist immer ein bisschen Glücksspiel beim Decathlon...


Kernschrott ist schon ein hartes Wort. Das trifft im Vergleich zu Decathlon eher auf die Ware der besagten Discounter zu. Hab das alles hinter mir: Aldi, Lidl, Tchibo, Penny usw. wie sie alle heißen. Alles ausprobiert. Kein Vergleich zur Decathlon Qualität. Die tut was sie soll und das für weniger oder nur wenig mehr Geld. Mein Schrank ist voll damit. Z. B. Kalenji Hemden für nur 9,90, eigentlich zum Laufen gedacht, hervorragend zum biken und kein vergleich zum Discounter. Lauf-Unterhosen, Langarmunterhemden und lange Unterhosen aus der Skiabteilung, Lauf-Oberteile, Wandersocken usw. alles richtig gut zum biken. Und erst die Langlaufjacken: federleicht und gut warm. Perfekt. Die langen Ski-Unterhosen nehme ich auch statt Beinlingen. Um Welten besser als der dämliche Beinling Mist. Schon mal Preise verglichen? War vor ein paar Wochen beim Stadler. Odlo Beinlinge für 79.-- Klötze. Spinnen die?
Hast du schon mal die langen Aldi Bikehosen mit Pad anprobiert? Kotz!
Sicher ist nicht alles gut. Hab vor kurzem zwei lange 2015er Padhosen zurückgegeben weil sie in Qualität und Schnitt nicht an die von 2013 rankamen. Kommt auch vor. Rückgabe kein Problem. Wenn ich am Laden vorbei komme hole ich mir was ich brauche, ansonsten wird online geshoppt.
Nur Schuhe online shoppen sind absolutes NoGo. Die müssen passen oder sie werden nicht gekauft. Und zwar 100%.


----------



## Denyodp (12. März 2016)

Hm... von Aldi habe ich eine ca. 2 Jahre alte lange Thermoradhose mit Polster. Damit fahre ich auch heute noch gerne. Alle Polsterhosen die ich danach von Aldi in der Hand hatte waren alerdings tatsächlich "Kernschrott".


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (12. März 2016)

Ich hab mit den Dingern immer ausgesehen als hätte 3 volle Windelhosen an


----------



## sennator (12. März 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Kernschrott ist schon ein hartes Wort.


Nicht falsch verstehen, ich hab auch schon einiges dort gekauft. Aber die Qualität schwankt eben sehr stark. Hab dort z.B. schon Funktionsunterwäsche erwischt die nach ein paar mal Tragen anfing sich in ihre Einzelteile aufzulösen. Wohingegen die Aldi/Lidl-Ware nie so richtig hochwertig, aber dafür eigentlich immer solide ist.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (12. März 2016)

Nö, hab ich kein Problem mit. Mein zweiter Vorname ist ja nicht Decathlon. Macht halt jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sennator (12. März 2016)

Genau. Und um Erfahrungsaustausch gehts ja hier.


----------



## anderson (13. März 2016)

Decathlon verkauft auf jeden Fall bessere Qualität als die Discounter. Was aber noch genauso wichtig ist: Die Klamotten haben einen sportlichen Schnitt und funtionieren. Logisch, Decathlon bedient eine andere Zielgruppe als Aldi oder Lidl.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (13. März 2016)

Na klar, beim Discounter müssen in die Zelte ja auch noch die 130kg Fleischklopse reinpassen. Wer dagegen beim Decathlon kauft hat mit dem Gewicht meist kein Problem, weshalb der Schnitt und das Design darauf abgestimmt sind.


----------



## IndianaWalross (13. März 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Na klar, beim Discounter müssen in die Zelte ja auch noch die 130kg Fleischklopse reinpassen. Wer dagegen beim Decathlon kauft hat mit dem Gewicht meist kein Problem, weshalb der Schnitt und das Design darauf abgestimmt sind.


Das ist wohl der größte Unfug den ich je gelesen habe! Ich kenne sowohl 50kg Gerippe, als auch 150kg "Kolosse" die bei den üblichen Verdächtigen wie Decathlon, Roseversand und Co. einkaufen - und zwar durch die Bank Hausmarke wie auch Topmarken wie  Castelliund Co. 
Willst du mir jetzt sagen, dass das alles unsportiche "CASUALS" sind, die du als Fleischklope hier verspottest? Man kann auch 140kg wiegen, und dennoch leidenschaftlich Sport betreiben - und muss deswegen dennoch nicht diesen Rotz von Aldi etc. kaufen. Soll auch TOP Marken geben, die jemandem passen der etwas mehr wiegt- und sieht trotzdem sportlich aus, wie ungewöhnlich 
Selbst n Hugertuch oder? Und, trotzdem kein Pro Spitzensportler oder? Wie kommts wenn du ja beim "Pro-Versender" die Pro-Sportlersachen kaufst?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (13. März 2016)

Autsch! 
Was hast du denn für ein Problem? Ich habe nur gesagt, dass die Discounter größtenteils eine andere Klientel bedienen als beispielsweise Decathlon. Hat der Kollege unten auch gesagt. Sonst nix.



anderson schrieb:


> Logisch, Decathlon bedient eine andere Zielgruppe als Aldi oder Lidl.



Was regst du dich also auf? Lass mich raten: 70kg werden von dir nicht unterschritten, oder? Von mir auch nicht. 



IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Selbst n Hugertuch oder?


72kg und 172cm. Zufrieden? War aber schon mal anders. Da hatte ich 84kg auf den Rippen. Das war ätzend.



IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Und, trotzdem kein Pro Spitzensportler oder


Nö. War ich noch nie und den Ehrgeiz dazu hatte ich auch nie.



IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Wie kommts wenn du ja beim "Pro-Versender" die Pro-Sportlersachen kaufst?


Verstehe ich nicht


----------



## wastl59 (13. März 2016)

Wiederum passen die Klamotten vom Discounter keinem 125-140 kg Menschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (14. März 2016)

Zementsack schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den nur online angebotenen Schuhen und der Sonnenbrille mit Camcorder?


Die Lidl-Schuhe hat ich das erste Mal gekauft, als sie noch im Laden angeboten wurden, und habe damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Sie haben ca. 2 Jahre gehahlten. Heute kam das 2. Paar, das ich im Internet gekauft habe. Die Größe ist geblieben, und die Größenangabe ist identisch zu normalen Schuhen (42 in meinem Fall). Bei anderen Herstellern brauche ich bei Radschuhen 43. 

Meine erste Radhose hatte ich von Aldi, und die auch relativ lange gefahren. Das Polster empfinde ich als schlechter als bei den Markenherstellern. Die Passform der kurzen Radler geht, die 3/4 und die lange Hose sind mir zu weit.


----------



## sennator (18. März 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Na klar, beim Discounter müssen in die Zelte ja auch noch die 130kg Fleischklopse reinpassen. Wer dagegen beim Decathlon kauft hat mit dem Gewicht meist kein Problem, weshalb der Schnitt und das Design darauf abgestimmt sind.


Sorry aber Decathlon ist für mich nix anderes als ein Discounter, der sich halt auf Sportartikel spezialisiert hat, insofern verstehe ich nicht warum man hier überhaupt einen großartigen Unterschied im Qualitätsanspruch machen sollte.



IndianaWalross schrieb:


> ...muss deswegen dennoch nicht diesen Rotz von Aldi etc. kaufen.


Dass beim Aldi alles "Rotz" wäre, is natürlich genauso Unsinn wie dieselbe Pauschalaussage über Decathlon oder Eigenmarken der Versender. Es gibt auch im "Premium"-Segment Schrott, und umgekehrt gibts beim Billigheimer teilweise richtig brauchbare Sachen. Und ohne Werbung machen zu wollen: nichts was ich bisher von RCP (Eigenmarke von Fahrrad.de) gekauft habe, war auch nur ansatzweise minderwertig - im Gegenteil.



IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Soll auch TOP Marken geben, die jemandem passen der etwas mehr wiegt- und sieht trotzdem sportlich aus, wie ungewöhnlich
> Selbst n Hugertuch oder? Und, trotzdem kein Pro Spitzensportler oder? Wie kommts wenn du ja beim "Pro-Versender" die Pro-Sportlersachen kaufst?


Ich bin überrascht, das jemand mit so einem betont "schwergewichtigen" Nickname nicht etwas cooler auf das Wort Fleischklops reagiert


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (20. März 2016)

sennator schrieb:


> Sorry aber Decathlon ist für mich nix anderes als ein Discounter, der sich halt auf Sportartikel spezialisiert hat, insofern verstehe ich nicht warum man hier überhaupt einen großartigen Unterschied im Qualitätsanspruch machen sollte.


Das Wort Discounter auf Decathlon anzuwenden geht jetzt erst mal nicht an mich. Für mich ist er ein Sportartikel Händler wie jeder andere auch nur mit dem Unterschied dass er seine Waren zu fair (?) kalkulierten Preisen anbietet und nicht wie andere versucht seine Kunden voll abzuzocken. Seht euch doch um im Hochpreissegment und dann soll mir einer bitte erklären was zur Hölle an bis zu 10fach höheren Preisen für's gleiche Teil dran ist. Ist das Teil dann auch 10fach besser. Oder bin ich nur 10fach blöder wenn ich das kaufe?
Das beim Decathlon auch nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt, darüber müssen wir nicht mehr diskutieren.


----------



## Raumfahrer (20. März 2016)

Zumindest gibt es bei Firmen wie Gore noch einen Reparatur Service. Ob es jetzt allerdings sinnvoller ist, reparieren zu lassen oder man besser gleich etwas Neues kauft, bleibt jedem selber überlassen und muß auch individuell endschieden werden. Bei einer 20 oder 30€ Jacke lohnt eine Reparatur nach einem Sturz o.ä. mit Sicherheit nicht. Bei der 300€ Gore Jacke eben schon noch...


----------



## noocelo (20. März 2016)

... _könnte_ es sein, dass wir hier im kreis fahren?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. März 2016)

Nach 3622 Posts schon gut möglich


----------



## fone (21. März 2016)

Mitmachen: Decathlon ist ein Discounter. 
Ich mag aber manche Sachen.


----------



## Raumfahrer (21. März 2016)

evtl. sollte es mal wieder neue, des Kaufens würdige Sachen bei Aldi, Lidl, Netto, Norma geben....


----------



## Schenkelklopfer (29. März 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Kernschrott ist schon ein hartes Wort. Das trifft im Vergleich zu Decathlon eher auf die Ware der besagten Discounter zu. Hab das alles hinter mir: Aldi, Lidl, Tchibo, Penny usw. wie sie alle heißen. Alles ausprobiert. Kein Vergleich zur Decathlon Qualität. Die tut was sie soll und das für weniger oder nur wenig mehr Geld. Mein Schrank ist voll damit. Z. B. Kalenji Hemden für nur 9,90, eigentlich zum Laufen gedacht, hervorragend zum biken und kein vergleich zum Discounter. Lauf-Unterhosen, Langarmunterhemden und lange Unterhosen aus der Skiabteilung, Lauf-Oberteile, Wandersocken usw. alles richtig gut zum biken. Und erst die Langlaufjacken: federleicht und gut warm. Perfekt. Die langen Ski-Unterhosen nehme ich auch statt Beinlingen. Um Welten besser als der dämliche Beinling Mist. Schon mal Preise verglichen? War vor ein paar Wochen beim Stadler. Odlo Beinlinge für 79.-- Klötze. Spinnen die?
> Hast du schon mal die langen Aldi Bikehosen mit Pad anprobiert? Kotz!
> Sicher ist nicht alles gut. Hab vor kurzem zwei lange 2015er Padhosen zurückgegeben weil sie in Qualität und Schnitt nicht an die von 2013 rankamen. Kommt auch vor. Rückgabe kein Problem. Wenn ich am Laden vorbei komme hole ich mir was ich brauche, ansonsten wird online geshoppt.
> Nur Schuhe online shoppen sind absolutes NoGo. Die müssen passen oder sie werden nicht gekauft. Und zwar 100%.



Was du so alles weißt, obwohl du doch bei Lidl und Aldi gar keine Klamotten kaufst...
Bei Decathlon gibt es Gutes und eben auch Schrott. Der Schnitt der günstigeren Sachen ist in der Regel nur für Dickbäucher wirklich passend.


----------



## bummelexpress (6. April 2016)

nicht direkt Kleidung, aber Aldi .

Hat jemand mal die Fahrradlampen getestet, welche es am Samstag gab?

Taugt die halbwegs was? Für z. Bsp. befestigte unbeleuchtete Radwege...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (6. April 2016)

bummelexpress schrieb:


> Taugt die halbwegs was? Für z. Bsp. befestigte unbeleuchtete Radwege...


Kuckst du: 30 LUX

Ein Bekannter fährt mit einem ähnlichen Licht jede Nacht 8 Kilometer auf unbeleuchteten Wirtschaftswegen,
teils sogar durch  Wald. Das Licht reicht aus, sagt er.


bummelexpress schrieb:


> aber Aldi .
> 
> Hat jemand mal die Fahrradlampen getestet, welche es am Samstag gab?


Sch..., ist mir durch die Lappen! Und es hätte soooooooooo gut zu mir gepasst!! 




Nach Mittag gleich mal mit dem Stadtrad hinrasen! 

Bei NORMA gab es dasselbe neulich für 8 Euro. Jedesmal wenn ich dort war nahm ich es in die Hand.
Und legte es wieder zurück. Als ich es dann doch kaufen wollte war nix mehr da! Was für ein Glück!!
Wenn ALDI noch eins hat habe ich einen GANZEN Euro gespart!


----------



## 4mate (6. April 2016)

4mate schrieb:


> Sch..., ist mir durch die Lappen! Und es hätte soooooooooo gut zu mir gepasst!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Jede Menge Sets noch hier am Ort bei ALDI! Gut 100+!
Die Wahl zwischen Schwarz & Silber war sehr schwer...
Und hat lange Minuten gedauert. Silber hat gesiegt!

Für einen Test werde ich mich heute Abend extra
dafür  aus der Stube quälen müssen!


----------



## bummelexpress (6. April 2016)

4mate schrieb:


> Für einen Test werde ich mich heute Abend extra
> dafür  aus der Stube quälen müssen!



und das wo es jetzt erst so spät dunkel wird  (fällt mir nur gerade so nebenbei auf, dass es schon 20 Uhr ist und noch hell. Sah vor 2 Wochen noch ganz anders aus).

Bin dann mal auf dein Testergebnis gespannt. Werd sie mir aber wahrscheinlich morgen auch holen. Ist ja recht klein und läßt sich daher gut mitnehmen. Und als Notfalllampe wird sie schon taugen.


----------



## 4mate (6. April 2016)

ALDI hat gerade auch volles Programm an Fahrradbekleidung: Trikots, Westen, kurze Radlerhosen,
lange Regenhosen, Socken, Bike(sonnen)brillen, Gepäcktaschen und einen Rucksack der riesig aussieht
und laut Verpackung 9,5 Liter Fassungsvermögen haben soll   und noch vieles mehr.

Interessiert wäre ich an einem Regen-Cape gewesen für das Stadtrad, das meist auf kurzen Wegen
bewegt wird, wäre so ein Teil im Falle eines Falles - plötzlicher Regen - sicher nützlich. Allein, ein Kauf
scheiterte an der einzig verfügbaren Farbe: Ein sehr ekliges, helles "Sicherheitsgrün" 

Eine Minipumpe mit Manometer sieht ganz brauchbar aus. Helme in versch. Ausführungen, kurze
Handschuhe (leider nur) und noch dies und das. Also Frühjahresgroßoffensive! Ein Berg Rollerblades
äh in D heißen die ja "Inlineskates"  gleich daneben. Es ist 'ordentlich' was geboten! Zu dumm, wenn
Mann fast alles hat und gar nix kaufen kann!


----------



## Denyodp (6. April 2016)

Meine Frau hat mir spontan die Weste mitgebracht. Erstaunlich sportlicher Schnitt. Mir (1,75m bei 74KG) passt Größe 50. Macht nen ganz guten Eindruck. Bin nur mit Muskelfaserriss außer Gefecht gesetzt.


----------



## 4mate (6. April 2016)

So, zurück von der Testfahrt. Kalt war es, hatte nicht an Handschuhe gedacht...
Also die Leuchte ist für mich vollkommen ausreichend. Ich bin einen stockdunklen
Feldweg gefahren mit vielen Schlaglöchern voll Regenwasser. Alles war tadellos
zu sehen. Die 2 Leuchtstufen mit 30 und 15 Lux unterscheiden sich subjektiv nicht
sehr. Auf stockdunklen Wegen braucht man jedoch die 30 Lux Stufe. Später, wieder
in der Stadt auf beleuchteten Straßen, kann man auf 15 Lux umschalten. Oder die
Leuchte ganz aus und mit dem jämmerlichen Dynamolicht fahren - dann weiß man
wieder wie grausig und elend das ist! 

Habe Fotos gemacht, aber mit einem einfachen Handy geht das in der Dunkelheit
nicht, das Licht ist darauf nicht annähernd so zu sehen, wie es in Wirklichkeit ist:




Das Leuchtfeld ist perfekt angepasst auf die Breite von Feldwegen und einspurigen Wirtschaftswegen.

Für 7 Euro ist nichts falsch gemacht. In der Regel fahre ich gar nicht in der Dunkelheit.
Die Leuchte ist also für mich nur als Sicherheit für den Fall des Falles


----------



## bummelexpress (6. April 2016)

Danke für die prompte Testfahrt und -bericht! 

Sieht doch gut aus für eine Lampe für 3,50€. Als Zusatz-, Not-, Ersatzlampe vollkommen ausreichend. Werde ich mir morgen auch holen.


----------



## Wetteraua_Baua (6. April 2016)

Also die Minipumpe scheint die gleiche wie letztes Jahr zu sein.
Für den Preis sicher ganz in Ordnung, das Manometer hat bei mir aber von Anfang an nur sehr schlecht funktioniert und irgendwann war es dann ganz kaputt. Dafür ist der Schalter zum wechseln zwischen hohem Volumen und hohem Druck echt praktisch.


----------



## 4mate (8. April 2016)

bummelexpress schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal die Fahrradlampen getestet, welche es am Samstag gab?





4mate schrieb:


> Für 7 Euro ist nichts falsch gemacht.


Heute im Frühlingsprospekt von T€DI gesehen: Das exakt selbe Lampenset.

Statt €6,99 bei ALDI kostet es  €12 bei T€DI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radler-29 (8. April 2016)

http://athlex.de/Radbekleidung/?XTCsid=053dc3d2a1126dfdfe8b50954e3be794
hab mir hier n Trikot bestellt. kennt die Firma hier jemand?


----------



## Bochumscasual (20. August 2016)

Ab Montag kann man bei Lidl wieder zuschlagen, bei den Preisen werd ich auch mal vorbei schauen.  Besonders die Jacken und Shirts sehen nett aus.
http://www.lidl.de/de/fahrradbekleidung/c9502


----------



## Deleted253406 (21. August 2016)

Bochumscasual schrieb:


> Ab Montag kann man bei Lidl wieder zuschlagen, bei den Preisen werd ich auch mal vorbei schauen.  Besonders die Jacken und Shirts sehen nett aus.
> http://www.lidl.de/de/fahrradbekleidung/c9502



http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02...#Crivit_Sports_8220Softshell-Fahrradjacke8221

Da kaufe ich mir lieber 'ne Kiste Wettelsheimer. Hat man mehr von ;-)


----------



## denis0082 (21. August 2016)

Der Test ist doch eher positiv. Dass ich für unter 20 Euro nicht die Performance 150 Euro Markenjacke erhalte sollte klar sein.


----------



## Bochumscasual (21. August 2016)

So sehe ich des auch. 
Ob Hose, Shirt oder Jacke , für den Preis kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen.


----------



## delphi1507 (21. August 2016)

Leider sind die interessanten Sachen mal wieder nur Online zu bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zementsack (21. August 2016)

Zu Online kann ich berichten:

Crivit Pro RR-Helm (Profi-Fahrradhelm) finde ich okay, der Magnetverschluss am Kinnriemen ist nett.
Crivit Pro Sonnenbrille selbsttönend (Multisportbrille Photocromic) ist für das Geld gut.

Weniger gut die Laufsachen:
Crivit Pro Herren Funktionsshirts (mit Innenhose) schlechte Paßform für mich.
Crivit Pro Herren Funktionstop. Reibe mich unterm Arm auf wegen Nahtknuppel.

Jenseits der Klamotten: Hat jemand Erfahrung damit:
http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-pro-geschwindigkeits-und-trittfrequenzsensor-cbgt-4-a1/p218656
Frage mich, ob das mit meinem S3Mini funktionieren kann. Hat nur Bluetooth 4.0 und Android .4.1.2.


----------



## sp00n82 (21. August 2016)

Zementsack schrieb:


> http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-pro-geschwindigkeits-und-trittfrequenzsensor-cbgt-4-a1/p218656
> Frage mich, ob das mit meinem S3Mini funktionieren kann. Hat nur Bluetooth 4.0 und Android .4.1.2.


Bluetooth LE (Low Energy), was meines Wissens nur ein anderer Name für Bluetooth Smart ist, wird erst ab Android 4.3 unterstützt. Bei mir konnte ich das mit einem Wechsel auf CyanogenMod erreichen, allerdings muss der Bluetooth-Chipsatz des Handys das auch tatsächlich unterstützen. Bei älteren Handys ist das nicht unbedingt der Fall.


----------



## Myth6255 (27. August 2016)

Zementsack schrieb:


> Zu Online kann ich berichten:
> Hat jemand Erfahrung damit:
> http://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-pro-geschwindigkeits-und-trittfrequenzsensor-cbgt-4-a1/p218656
> Frage mich, ob das mit meinem S3Mini funktionieren kann. Hat nur Bluetooth 4.0 und Android .4.1.2.


Ich, z.B.
Habe den Sensor gekauft und auf meinem Trekkingrad montiert. Zuerst hatte ich Schwierigkeiten: Runtastic und Orux Maps haben den Sensor zwar erkannt, aber weder Trittfrequenz noch Geschwindigkeit angezeigt. Dann habe ich die "Crivit"-App runtegeladen, gestartet, notwendige Info eingegeben... und sieh da! - die App zeigte mir wie schnell ich fahre und trete. Danach funktionierte auch Runtastic und Orux.

(BT LE entspricht dem BT 4.0)


----------



## MucPaul (1. November 2016)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Ich liebe Bioracer! <3
> Die Sachen halten echt ewig und sind tadellos verarbeitet!
> Trotzdem kann ich das mit den Reissverschlüssen bestätigen. Die haken andauernd und gehen schwer auf und zu. Irgendwie nie gleichmäßig...
> Bis man die mal reingefrickelt hat...


Ok, kann ich jetzt nicht bestätigen, aber sei's drum. Klemmende Reissverschlüsse am besten mit einer Wachskerze einreiben oder mit Siliconspray und dann von aussen abwischen. Danach flutschen sie. (Hausfrauentipp seit 100 Jahren).


----------



## MucPaul (1. November 2016)

Myth6255 schrieb:


> Ich, z.B.
> Habe den Sensor gekauft und auf meinem Trekkingrad montiert. Zuerst hatte ich Schwierigkeiten: Runtastic und Orux Maps haben den Sensor zwar erkannt, aber weder Trittfrequenz noch Geschwindigkeit angezeigt. Dann habe ich die "Crivit"-App runtegeladen, gestartet, notwendige Info eingegeben... und sieh da! - die App zeigte mir wie schnell ich fahre und trete. Danach funktionierte auch Runtastic und Orux.
> 
> (BT LE entspricht dem BT 4.0)


Kann bestätigen, daß OruxMaps nicht mal die teuren Wahoo TICKR zum laufen kriegt. Die werden zwar als Sensor angezeigt, aber keine Daten auf dem Display. Obwohl Oruxmaps das angeblich unterstützen soll. Ist wohl ein Software Bug. Unter Strava funktionierts bestens.


----------



## demlak (4. November 2016)

falls hier noch nicht geschehn, kann ich den sonderverkauf von lidl für radhosen etc. empfehlen.. da werden die für 4 euro rausgehauen..
z.b. heute und morgen in hannover.. 

weitere termine:
https://www.lidl.de/de/sonderverkaeufe/


----------



## Deleted253406 (4. November 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> da werden die für 4 euro rausgehauen



Dadurch werden sie auch nicht besser.


----------



## noocelo (4. November 2016)

+1

nach a. ein paar jahren radeln und b. nach dem studium gibt man gerne ein paar taler mehr aus für bessere schnitte / materialien / verarbeitung / detaillösungen / produktionsbedingungen / etc. 

auch wenn teuerer bekanntermaßen nicht automatisch geiler bedeutet sind die hochwertigeren sachen meistens ihr geld wert.


----------



## demlak (4. November 2016)

ihr wisst schon, dass es hier 146 seiten um genau diese klamotten geht.. und ihr jetzt an dieser stelle.....

ach was reg ich mich auf...


----------



## noocelo (4. November 2016)

bitte beim thema bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slimane- (5. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

falls zufällig jemand Interesse an einem Crivit Funktionsunterhemd in L aus der Aktion vor ca. 2 Wochen bei Lidl hat: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/858259-crivit-funktionsunterhemd-l-neu-tausch

Ich habe leider zu spät gemerkt, dass aus der M-Verpackung ein Hemd in L kam und kann es nun nicht mehr umtauschen. Daher hier für euch zum Schnäppchenpreis. Gerne auch Tausch gegen "Kleinkrust" (Shim 27.2>31.6 o.ä.).

Gruß Sascha


----------



## delphi1507 (5. November 2016)

slimane- schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> falls zufällig jemand Interesse an einem Crivit Funktionsunterhemd in L aus der Aktion vor ca. 2 Wochen bei Lidl hat: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/858259-crivit-funktionsunterhemd-l-neu-tausch
> 
> ...



Würde mich wundern wenn das ein Problem beim Umtausch gäbe...


----------



## 4mate (5. November 2016)

Mann kann es auch einfach zurückgeben. Ohne Probleme


----------



## slimane- (5. November 2016)

Vermutlich nicht wenn es keinen Bon gibt, die Verpackung bereits entsorgt und die Ware bereits gewaschen wurde. Dummheit gehört nunmal bestraft  Und wegen der paar € spar ich mir den Weg dorthin. Vielleicht freut sich ja jetzt jemand bei dem das Teil bereits ausverkauft war...

Wollte auch keine Diskussion anzetteln, deshalb bitte back to topic


----------



## noocelo (5. November 2016)

slimane- schrieb:


> Vermutlich nicht wenn es keinen Bon gibt, die Verpackung bereits entsorgt und die Ware bereits gewaschen wurde.


doch, geht.


----------



## nightwolf (11. März 2017)

Ab 20.03. gibts bei ALDI Sued wieder Laufklamotten, aber nur fuer Frauen?
Kein Hinweis Damen / Herren im Text, aber nur Frauen abgebildet und nur Damengroessen angegeben?
Was ist denn da los??

https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebote/aktuelle-prospekte/

Der Prospekt ab 20. ist aktuell zum Zeitpunkt dieses Postings noch nicht online, ich hab ihn aber heute frueh in Papier aus der Filiale mitgebracht.
Vermutlich im Verlaufe des Wochenendes sollte der Prospekt aber online einsehbar sein.

Edit: Hab mir den Link zusammengebaut: 
http://catalog.aldi.com/emag/de_DE/print/ALDISUED_OnlineProspekt_KW1217/


----------



## Zementsack (11. März 2017)

Vielleicht folgen die Herrenlaufsachen eine Woche später?


----------



## nightwolf (11. März 2017)

Zementsack schrieb:


> Vielleicht folgen die Herrenlaufsachen eine Woche später?


Waere natuerlich denkbar. Das komische ist:

Kein einziger Hinweis auf diesen Sachverhalt
Kein Hinweis, dass das aktuell hier nur Damensachen sind. Das muss man sich aus Bildern und Groessenangaben zusammenreimen, denn Sportklamotten sind ja _-im Gegensatz zu BHs oder Minikleidern-_ prinzipiell fuer alle Geschlechter vorstellbar.
Sehr irritierend. Waere es andersrum, dann saehe ich Alice Schwarzer schon mit Schaum vor dem Mund auf Seite eins der Bloedzeitung rumproklamieren 

Hier uebrigens die Archivseite von 2016:
https://www.discounter-archiv.de/Laufhose-Fruehjahr-ALDI-Sued_p1763079.php 
Damals gabs noch Maennersachen ... 

Naja, ich hab mal nachgefragt ...


----------



## Wolfplayer (11. März 2017)

Aldi weiss halt, dass nur Frauen die Laufsachen brauchen...denn nur sie laufen Ihren Männern davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zementsack (12. März 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Sehr irritierend. Waere es andersrum, dann saehe ich Alice Schwarzer schon mit Schaum vor dem Mund auf Seite eins der Bloedzeitung rumproklamieren



Ach Du. Wir haben hier in unseren Hallenbad seit mindestens 30 Jahren Badezeiten nur für Frauen aber keine nur für Männer. Ich bin scheinbar der Einzige der das komisch findet. Wo bleibt Du die Gleichberechtigung?
Im Freibad haben wir sowas seltsamerweise nicht, wäre wohl nicht durchsetzbar.


----------



## nightwolf (12. März 2017)

Zementsack schrieb:


> (...) Wo bleibt Du die Gleichberechtigung? (...)


Ja, die ist bei Vorstandsposten und bei Gehaeltern wichtig. 
Beim Muell rausbringen oder Geschirrspuelmaschine ausraeumen fordert seltsamerweise niemand eine Frauenquote  

Naja, bin mal neugierig, was da jetzt passiert. Es waere auch nicht das erste Mal, dass zwischen Online-/ Papierprospekt und Auslieferung sich da nochmal was aendert. 
Im Herbst sind Schuhe (was sonst?? ) die meine Tochter haben wollte, in einer frueheren Version des Prospekts drin gewesen, in der finalen dann nicht mehr. Die Auslieferung wurde dann ca. vier Wochen nach hinten verschoben. 
Ich hatte weiter oben den Link zum Prospekt gepostet; dieser Link hat manchmal am Ende, nach der Kalenderwoche, noch einen Buchstaben, quasi als Aenderungs-Index. Und damals aenderte sich das von a ueber b bis nach c, die Sachen waren mal drin und mal nicht, und es waren auch Print-Versionen des frueheren (falschen) Index im Umlauf.
Fuer die morgen beginnende KW11 sind auch zwei verschiedene Prospektversionen online: _KW1117 und _KW1117b 
http://catalog.aldi.com/emag/de_DE/print/ALDISUED_OnlineProspekt_KW1117/
http://catalog.aldi.com/emag/de_DE/print/ALDISUED_OnlineProspekt_KW1117b/


----------



## IndianaWalross (12. März 2017)

Ich verstehe jetzt das Geheule um die "nur Frauen" Laufsachen nicht.  Oft genug sind bei den diversen Discountern ebenso "nur Herren" Radklamotten oder Winterunterwäsche. 
Als ob Frauen nie Sport machen, im Winter nur mit diesen widerlichen Strumpfhöschen (gibt nix ekligeres auf der Haut ) oder eben garnicht rausgehen. Und da beschwert sich auch keine Frau, sondern es wird in unserer Männerwelt eben so hingenommen. 

Ändern können wir das alles eh nicht, egal wie sehr es uns ankotzt.


----------



## nightwolf (14. März 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> (...) unserer Männerwelt (...)


Jetzt wird es zwar off-topic, aber das ist schlichtweg eine Fehlwahrnehmung.

Ich bin jetzt fast 50, aber schon in meiner Kindheit hatten wir die 'maedchenoptimierte Schule' mit 80% weiblichen Le(e/h)rkraeften ... inzwischen ist das wohl auch den letzten aufgefallen ...

Ja zurueck zum Thema ... Also Klamotten fuer Maenner gibts keine, "haben wir nicht, kommt auch nicht mehr rein" ...
Das mit dem 'weniger nachgefragt' ... moechte ich mal anzweifeln. Das wuesste ich, denn das hiesse ja, dass die Sachen auch noch nach Wochen in allen Groessen im Laden rumliegen wuerden ...


> Sehr geehrter Herr @nightwolf
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> ...


----------



## noocelo (14. März 2017)

und wann kommt endlich der männertag in der sauna?! ich bin es leid mir altes, fahles, zerfurchtes und hängendes fleisch anzugucken. 


ach halt, ich hab' ja eine gartensauna und tinder


----------



## Chris1968 (14. März 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> und wann kommt endlich der männertag in der sauna?! ich bin es leid mir altes, fahles, zerfurchtes und hängendes fleisch anzugucken.
> 
> 
> ach halt, ich hab' ja eine gartensauna und tinder


Äh, wie gut das eine Männersauna nur sonnengebräuntes, glattes und straffes Fleisch vorhält. Von welcher Sauna reden wir genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (14. März 2017)

Komisch, in den gemischten Saunen ist das "Gammelfleisch" beiderlei Geschlechtes hmmm. P.S.: Auch DU wirst mal alt, Gott bewahre man sähe dass dann auch äußerlich 

Witzig, weniger nachgefragt, das krieg ich in JEDEM Radladen zu hören wo es Radschuhe gibt bezüglich Damenschuhen


----------



## Bluesboy (23. März 2017)

Auf geht's:
Aldi legt nach. Und endlich den Rucksack, den ich will.
Gruß mit Blues


----------



## 4mate (23. März 2017)




----------



## Zementsack (23. März 2017)

Hat sich in den letzten Wochen jemand diesen Sattel gekauft und kann einen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben?

https://www.lidl.de/de/wittkop-fahr...100213963004&gclid=CNisuJmk7dICFQw4Gwodq80COA


----------



## Chris1968 (23. März 2017)

Schade, dass die aktuellen Damen immer so schnell ausverkauft sind...


----------



## 8fach (23. März 2017)

Chris1968 schrieb:


> Schade, dass die aktuellen Damen immer so schnell ausverkauft sind...



Die hamstern halt wie die Hamster. Aber vielleicht sind die Sachen gar nicht ausverkauft, sondern noch gar nicht angekommen.
Hier ist der Verkaufsstart auch erst im April! Du meine Güte, die sind lustig, bis dahin hab ich das Angebot längst wieder vergessen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (23. März 2017)

Zementsack schrieb:


> Hat sich in den letzten Wochen jemand diesen Sattel gekauft und kann einen Erfahrungsbericht abgeben?
> 
> https://www.lidl.de/de/wittkop-fahr...100213963004&gclid=CNisuJmk7dICFQw4Gwodq80COA



Ich habe das Trekkingmodell für das Bike meiner Mutter gekauft, sie ist sehr zufrieden damit, was dir jetzt aber nicht wirklich weiterhilft.

Meine persönliche Meinung, ohne selber gefahren zu sein, gute Verarbeitung, nettes Design, für mich aber zu starke Polsterung (auch beim MTB-Modell), für den Preis allerdings eine Option für den "Alltagsradler".


----------



## Car-Lito (24. März 2017)

ich würde von dem ganzen Kram abraten. Billig kauft man immer mindestens 2 mal !


----------



## nightwolf (24. März 2017)

Car-Lito schrieb:


> ich würde von dem ganzen Kram abraten. Billig kauft man immer mindestens 2 mal !


Das ist natuerlich voelliger Bloedsinn, die Sachen sind nicht in erster Linie wg. mangelnder Qualitaet billig sondern wg. grosser Abnahmemengen und direktem Vertrieb.
Aber das ist eben Marktwirtschaft, und diese nicht zu verstehen ist auch so ein Volkssport ... 

_Aber Hauptsache einen auf dicke Hose gemacht ..._ 


IndianaWalross schrieb:


> (...) Witzig, weniger nachgefragt, das krieg ich in JEDEM Radladen zu hören wo es Radschuhe gibt bezüglich Damenschuhen


Da trifft es ja auch zu. Schau Dich mal um wie hoch die Frauenquote unter Hobbyradsportlern _(also z. B. hier im Forum)_ ist. Wenn es hochkommt 10-15%.
Dass die Maennerquote unter den Laeufern aehnlich niedrig sein soll, waere mir neu.


----------



## Highwayman (24. März 2017)

4mate schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 587381


Den Rucksack gabs vor ca. 2 Jahren schonmal. Das Rückenpolster ist viel zu weich als daß es eine Belüftung wie die die angedeuteten Airstripes ergeben könnte. Man schwitzt sich klatschnass, und die Träger sind mir auch immer gerutscht. 

Ich hab die Regenhülle rausgenommen und den Rest in die Tonne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris1968 (24. März 2017)

Billig muss nicht gleich Chaize sein.
Der große Werkzeugkoffer, die Handwaschpaste, die Radhosen, die Sättel alles ok. Rucksäcke, Zelte kannste vergessen, da gehen als erstes die Nähte auf. Für den Preis gibt es meistens guten Standart, mehr eben nicht.
Die Radtaschen sind wirklich nur für Kleinkram zu gebrauchen. Man muss schon genau hinschauen, um sich nicht blenden zu lassen. Bei den Laufschuhen bin ich mir noch unsicher...


----------



## Bioantrieb (24. März 2017)

@nightwolf das mit der "Frauenquote" stimmt schon, allerdings haben da manche Hersteller trotzdem umgedacht und es anscheinend nicht bereut.

Scott hat jetzt das dritte Jahr hintereinander ein Damenmodell vom Top-Raceschuh mit Carbonsohle, gibt halt doch ein paar Mädels die gerne viele Euros dafür ausgeben.


----------



## Bener (24. März 2017)

Car-Lito schrieb:


> ich würde von dem ganzen Kram abraten. Billig kauft man immer mindestens 2 mal !


Kannst du mir das mal erklären? Seit 2015 angemeldet, und gestern Nacht schreibst du deinen ersten Kommentar? Welcher Stänkerdoppelaccount von welchem Fahrradhänder bist Du denn?


----------



## nightwolf (24. März 2017)

Chris1968 schrieb:


> (...)  Scott hat jetzt das dritte Jahr hintereinander ein Damenmodell vom Top-Raceschuh mit Carbonsohle, gibt halt doch ein paar Mädels die gerne viele Euros dafür ausgeben.


Ja Frauen und (teure) Schuhe ... Danke bekannt   
Meine Tochter wollte bisher noch keine Radschuhe. Aber ihre Pumps, Sneakers und Stiefel reichen fuer drei Leute ... ach was fuer fuenf


----------



## 8fach (24. März 2017)

Highwayman schrieb:


> Den Rucksack gabs vor ca. 2 Jahren schonmal. Das Rückenpolster ist viel zu weich als daß es eine Belüftung wie die die angedeuteten Airstripes ergeben könnte. Man schwitzt sich klatschnass, und die Träger sind mir auch immer gerutscht.
> 
> Ich hab die Regenhülle rausgenommen und den Rest in die Tonne...



Bei uns in der Straße gibt es so eine Gepflogenheit, dass die Leute Sachen, die sie nicht mehr brauchen, aber noch gut erhalten sind, auf die Straße stellen mit einem Zettel "zu verschenken". Es gibt immer Leute, die damit noch etwas anfangen können. Nur als Tip, falls du das mit der Tonne wörtlich gemeint hast. 
Ich hab zwei ähnliche Rucksäcke aus dem letztes Jahr von Aldi, einen Radrucksack und einen Laufrucksack. Beide etwa 7 Liter, etwas einfacher in den Details (keine Flaschentaschen), aber prima verarbeitet. Meine Behältnisse für die Abendrunden. Ich weiß nicht, was ich da für einen superduper Hightech-Exemplar eines namhaften Herstellers für, was weiß ich, 120 Euro nehmen sollte. Dafür reicht so einer allemal. Ich geh damit ja nicht auf einen Alpencross. Es kommt m.E. immer drauf an, was man wofür verwenden möchte.

"Problem", wenn man es so nennen möchte, bei vielen Aldi-Klamotten ist nur, dass meistens irgendwelche Fäden herumhängen, weil die nicht ordentlich vernäht wurden. Aber das kann man mit etwas Geschick auch selbst richten.


----------



## nightwolf (24. März 2017)

8fach schrieb:


> (...) irgendwelche Fäden herumhängen, weil die nicht ordentlich vernäht wurden. Aber das kann man mit *etwas Geschick* auch selbst richten.


Problematik (fuer viele Leute) rot markiert   

Meine Frau hat neulich erzaehlt, dass irgendeine Freundin / Bekannte ... von ihr recht doof geguckt hat, als sie wiederum ihr erzaehlte 'mein Mann flickt seine Rad- / Zuhause- etc. Klamotten, z. B. wenn durch einen Sturz ein Riss passiert ist' 

Anzuege und so halten bei mir ewig wg. So-gut-wie-nie-Benutzung


----------



## Highwayman (24. März 2017)

8fach schrieb:


> Nur als Tip, falls du das mit der Tonne wörtlich gemeint hast.
> 
> 
> Meine Behältnisse für die Abendrunden. Ich weiß nicht, was ich da für einen superduper Hightech-Exemplar eines namhaften Herstellers für, was weiß ich, 120 Euro nehmen sollte. Dafür reicht so einer allemal.



Die Tonne war wörtlich gemeint! 

Ich wollt ihn eigentlich auch nur für die kleinen Runden zuhause benutzen. Aber nichtmal dazu war er zu gebrauchen...
Der kleinsten D**ter für 50€ hat das Problem gelöst


----------



## fone (24. März 2017)

8fach schrieb:


> Die hamstern halt wie die Hamster. Aber vielleicht sind die Sachen gar nicht ausverkauft, sondern noch gar nicht angekommen.
> Hier ist der Verkaufsstart auch erst im April! Du meine Güte, die sind lustig, bis dahin hab ich das Angebot längst wieder vergessen.


Hab ich auch gerade gedacht, wie? 8. April?! das verpass ich garantiert. 

Dabei würde ich aus reiner Sentimentalität gerne wieder mal so einen Aldi Rucksack kaufen. 

Erinnere mich sehr gerne an den 2004 gekauften Camelback Mule-Klon für 9,99€ inklusive Trinkblase. Ein geiles Teil!


----------



## Snowcrash (27. März 2017)

Kann irgendwer was zu dem Montageständer sagen? Taugt das Ding was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (27. März 2017)

Cool, ein Lidl-Ständer Clon? Taugt bei mir.


----------



## Bener (27. März 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Cool, ein Lidl-Ständer *Clon*? Taugt bei mir.



Kein Clon! Der Lidl hat zum Beispiel nur 4 Beine, dieser aber 5. Scheint aber sonst zumindest sehr ähnlich zu sein. Ich vermute, der taugt...


----------



## Milan0 (27. März 2017)

Der Lidl hat aber auch Schnellspanner zum Höhenverstellen und nicht nur Rändelschrauben. Aber das Lidl Teil für 25€ hat bei mir den Kettler für über 80€ auch abgelöst


----------



## CrossX (27. März 2017)

Wer noch einen braucht,  bei uns im Lidl liegt noch einer rum[emoji6]


----------



## powjoke (27. März 2017)

Hab den Aldi Ständer heute das erste mal genutzt. Gibt eigentlich nichts auszusetzen...


----------



## Sporty67 (27. März 2017)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Kann irgendwer was zu dem Montageständer sagen? Taugt das Ding was?



Taugt absolut was....sogar bei schweren Mofas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highwayman (3. April 2017)

Man kann ja von den Klamotten halten was man will, aber die Satteltaschen für 5€ sind echt genial!! Sogar mit Klickverschluss.


----------



## Raumfahrer (12. April 2017)

Diese Woche gab es bei ALDI Nord wieder Fahrradzeugs...
Handschuhe, Trikots, Socken, Pannenspray, Luftpumpe.

Socken ab Größe 43 waren kaum noch welche da. Qualität/Paßform soweit i.O..
An ein Modell aus früheren Jahren kommen die aber leider nicht ran.

Das Pannenspray für 1.99€ hat sich schon mal als hilfreich erwiesen. 

Bei der Miniluftpumpe mit Manometer und Rahmenbefestigung am Flaschenhalter war ich mir unsicher, ob die was taugt. Als Notbehelf sicher, aber kann die auch z.Bsp. mit einer Turbo Morph mithalten?
Gibts zu der Pumpe Erfahrungen?


----------



## MrFlip0815 (13. April 2017)

Ich hab auch den Montageständer vom Hofer (Aldi) und er ist für den Preis total in Ordnung. Die Beine brauchen vermutlich etwas mehr Platz als bei anderen Modellen.


----------



## Zementsack (13. April 2017)

Ich habe mit die Standpumpe gegönnt.

Funktioniert gut, das Manometer ist bei MTB-typischen Druck auch hinreichend genau. Reifen auf 2 oder 3 bar gepumpt ergab die Kontrollmessung mit dem Schwalbe Airmax Pro nur 0,2 bar weniger. Leider waren es bei 8 bar für den RR-Reifen dann schon 0,9 bar Abweichung, das ist doch recht viel.

Das Pumpen ging auch für 8 Bar noch leicht, obwohl der Nenndruck von 6,5 bar schon überschritten war.


----------



## nightwolf (14. Mai 2017)

Ab Montag wieder Radklamotten bei ALDI Sued
https://www.aldi-sued.de/de/angebot...-kw20mo-150517/ps/p/crane-radlershirt-150517/ 

Boah das seh ich ja jetzt erst: Trikot mit durchgaengigem RV!!


----------



## Muroman (14. Mai 2017)

Ob die Unterwäsche mit dem polster was taugt? Brauche nämlich dringend gepolsterte Unterwäsche  
Oder irgendwelche tips? Bis max 20-30euro


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. Mai 2017)

Decathlon 
Die Polster in den Aldi Hosen sind nicht der Bringer.


----------



## sennator (14. Mai 2017)

Muroman schrieb:


> Ob die Unterwäsche mit dem polster was taugt?





Rudirabe schrieb:


> Die Polster in den Aldi Hosen sind nicht der Bringer.


Würd ich so nicht sagen. Die Polster fallen halt bei Aldi eher dünn aus, aber das muss gar kein Nachteil sein.
Ich fahre meine Aldi Unterwäsche gerade deswegen viel lieber als die x-mal teureren Markendinger.


----------



## Denyodp (15. Mai 2017)

Hi!

Ich habe mir heute ein paar Sachen von Aldi geholt. Die Short macht einen guten Eindruck und das Polster der mitgelieferten Innenhose ist dicker als im letzten Jahr. Gedanklich hatte ich dieses eigentlich schon in den Müll geschmissen. Es ging mir nur um die Short selbst. Nachdem ersten angrabbeln werde ich dem Polster mal ne Chance geben. Ich habe mir zudem auch die Bibshort gekauft. Das Polster fühlt sich komplett anders an. Trikot ist okay. Hab mir alles in zwei Größen geholt und muss da heute nach Feierabend mal in Ruhe anprobieren. Für das Geld sind die Sachen verarbeitungstechnisch in Ordnung. Vorausgesetzt sie passen mir werde ich Short, Bib & Trikot behalten. Die aktuellen Farben der Decathlon Sachen gefallen mir nicht und so habe ich dann für kleines Geld ne einfache Kombination mehr im Schrank.


----------



## nightwolf (15. Mai 2017)

So, also die Groessentabelle ist fuer Beamte ausgelegt 
OK, kann sein, dass das schon immer so war, bei den Handschuhen kenne ich das Problem bereits und Shirt wollte ich dieses Mal erstmals kaufen, weil jetzt 1/1 RV ...

In jedem Fall brauch ich _(als Arbeitnehmer )_ noch 10kg bis mir das Trikot in der kleinsten Groesse 48 mal passen wuerde - hab ich also keins genommen 
Bei den Handschuhen hingegen ist fuer mich die groesste Groesse grad mal ausreichend ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowcrash (15. Mai 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> So, also die Groessentabelle ist fuer Beamte ausgelegt



Das ist bei Aldi immer so, man merkt da ganz deutlich den Unterschied zu Lidl, wo die Sachen normalerweise deutlich sportlicher geschnitten sind (und auch optisch besser aussehen). Ich kauf beim Aldi nix mehr, habe mit den Lidl-Sachen deutlich bessere Erfahrungen gemacht. Seit ich Decathlon entdeckt habe, kaufe aber sowieso fast nur noch da.


----------



## nightwolf (15. Mai 2017)

Hast Du einen in der Naehe oder Versand? Bei Klamotten ist anprobieren-koennen schon immer ganz hilfreich. 
Ich hab schon Decathlon-Hosen in M gekauft ... waren zu eng, speziell an Schenkeln und Knie ... OK die hab ich meiner Tochter gegeben  
Und selber beim naechsten Mal welche in L bestellt.
In der US-Tabelle waeren die Sachen uebrigens S bzw. M gewesen - Diese Tabelle kommt besser hin fuer Europa - Falls man nicht grad Sizilianer ist


----------



## nightwolf (15. Mai 2017)

Man gibts eigentlich mal diese LIDL Klamotten in der Aktion


----------



## Deleted 253143 (15. Mai 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Man gibts eigentlich mal diese LIDL Klamotten in der Aktion
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 604754



gerade online:
https://www.lidl.de/de/vermarc-profiradshirt-langarm/p215681


----------



## nightwolf (15. Mai 2017)

Jetzt sind endlich mal Plusgrade und auch kaum noch Nachtfrost jetzt kommt er mit Langarm ums Eck  
OK gibts auch Kurzarm ... 
https://www.lidl.de/de/vermarc-profiradshirt/p242468 

_Aber alles nur Online und auch nicht unbedingt zu den 'ueblichen Discounter-Preisen' ...  _
Dennoch Danke fuers Raussuchen


----------



## Zementsack (15. Mai 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> So, also die Groessentabelle ist fuer Beamte ausgelegt
> In jedem Fall brauch ich _(als Arbeitnehmer )_ noch 10kg bis mir das Trikot in der kleinsten Groesse 48 mal passen wuerde - hab ich also keins genommen



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Bin 1,87 m mit knapp 90 kg und ein Trikot aus diesem Angebot in 52 passt gut - wie ein T-Shirt in Größe L. Eine Nummer kleiner wäre dann straff statt leger, Gr. 48 wäre auf jeden Fall zu kurz. Ich wollte eine bequeme Passform, um das Trikot bei Alltagsterminen eben statt eines T-Shirts tragen zu können. Bei andren Radtrikots brauche ich üblicherweise XL (Fa. Maisch / www.radtrikot.de) oder auch 2XL (Owaya) für legeren Sitz, ein eng anliegendes Team-Trikot ist L (Skinfit). Finde deshalb nicht dass die Aldi-Trikots so groß ausfallen.

Bei Decathlon kann ich die Größen auch gleich auswürfeln. Bei einem Einkauf brauchte ich für ein Langarm-Radunterhemd L, für ein einfaches neutrales Radtrikot XL und für ein Langarmradtrikot 2XL.


----------



## Bioantrieb (15. Mai 2017)

Das mit den Grössen ist aber kein discounterspezifisches Problem.
Markenhersteller Vaude z. B. Katastrophe, gleiches Modell nur andere Farbe!!! völlig andere Grösse.  
Ein no go.


----------



## Denyodp (15. Mai 2017)

Ich finde die Aldi Klamotten aus der aktuellen Aktion (ich habe gerade anprobieren können) sogar recht sportlich geschnitten  Da hab ich in der Vergangenheit weit komischer geschnittene Sachen in den Fingern gehabt. Lidl hat mir bislang gar nicht zugesagt. Weder bei Lauf- noch bei Radklamotten. Aber so unterschiedlich sind halt die Meinungen.

Decathlon würde ich ab der 500er Reihe qualitativ deutlich über den Aldi Sachen ansiedeln. Schnitt/Passform ist aber auch bei denen ziemlich wechselhaft. Bibshort aus der 700er Serie musste ich in XXL nehmen und das bei 1,75m und 72KG. Trikots auch eher XL als L. Shorts wiederrum in L. Muss man halt ausprobieren. Übrigens kann man neuerdings bei Decathlon versandkostenfrei bestellen. Rücksendung ist meines Wissens nach ebenfalls kostenlos und hat bei mir bislang immer problemlos geklappt. Geld war schnell wieder auf dem Konto. Bzw. man kauft per Rechnung und zahlt nur das was man auch behält. Da kann man wunderbar herumprobieren wenn man keine Filiale in der Nähe hat.


----------



## nightwolf (15. Mai 2017)

Leute Ihr macht mir Angst .... Haette ich die ALDI-Trikots ueber einem Rucksack probieren sollen anzuziehen???  

Naja was heisst 'Meinungen'. Radklamotten haben halt eine andere Passform als ein Schlafanzug (eigentlich). 
_Aber das ist vll auch nur meine Meinung  _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattfusz (15. Mai 2017)

Oh, die Artikel von Radsport Albrecht passen nicht? Was für eine Neuheit. Haste Twitter?


----------



## Deleted253406 (15. Mai 2017)

Muroman schrieb:


> Ob die Unterwäsche mit dem polster was taugt?
> Brauche nämlich dringend gepolsterte Unterwäsche
> Oder irgendwelche tips? Bis max 20-30euro



Craft Bike-Short (gibt's in zwei Längen).
Hab die seit 2013 im Einsatz. Top Preis-/Leistung.
https://goo.gl/GVOZ7S
Im Netz bei diversen Anbietern deutlich günstiger zu bekommen.



sennator schrieb:


> Würd ich so nicht sagen.



Ich schon ;-)



sennator schrieb:


> Die Polster fallen halt bei Aldi eher dünn aus, aber das muss gar kein Nachteil sein.



Hab mir 2015 mal testweise eine Radunterhose bei Lidl geholt.
Und am gleichen Tag in den Müll geworfen. Schade um die 5 Euro.
Das Polster ist ein Witz. Da könnte man sich auch 'ne gefaltete Serviette in die Hose packen.


----------



## nightwolf (16. Mai 2017)

Zementsack schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Bin 1,87 m mit knapp 90 kg und ein Trikot aus diesem Angebot in 52 passt gut (...)


Hab inzwischen noch mal rumgesucht und unter anderem im Terror Magazin folgende Info gefunden: 
http://www.tour-magazin.de/service/...d-zubehoer-vom-discounter-im-test/a36069.html 


> Schade ist, dass schlanke Radler unter 1,75 Meter bei den angebotenen Größen nichts Passendes finden dürften.


Ja, muss ich leider bestaetigen ... und sagt ruhig 'unter 1.85m' ...


----------



## sibu (17. Mai 2017)

Ich habe ein Trikot und ein Paar Handschuhe gestern gekauft. Die Handschuhe gab es nur bis Größe 9,5 und die passen mir noch gerade so. Sie sind auf dem Stand meine Röckl-Handschuhe von vor drei Jahren, haben aber dünnere Polster. Dadurch passen sie unter die Winterhandschuhe. Das Trikot Größe 48 flattert zwar nicht gerade, ist aber weit geschnitten. Schmaler oder kleiner gab es nicht. Dem Geruch nach muss es wie die Handschuhe vor dem ersten Tragen aber erst einmal durch die Waschmaschine.


----------



## nightwolf (17. Mai 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> (...) vor dem ersten Tragen aber erst einmal durch die Waschmaschine.


ALDI hin, LIDL her, das mach ich mit allen Klamotten egal von welchem Hersteller


----------



## avus50 (17. Mai 2017)

Muroman schrieb:


> Ob die Unterwäsche mit dem polster was taugt? Brauche nämlich dringend gepolsterte Unterwäsche
> Oder irgendwelche tips? Bis max 20-30euro


ich habe letztens welche bei bike-discount.de gekauft, einmal für Cube und eine für Endura, da verschiedene Befestigungssysteme sind, je 29€, ist ziemich ok der Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowcrash (18. Mai 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Hast Du einen in der Naehe oder Versand? Bei Klamotten ist anprobieren-koennen schon immer ganz hilfreich.



Die Größen können bei Decathlon ein Glücksspiel sein, ja. Dafür ist der Rückversand aber umsonst, schnell und unkompliziert. Generell tendieren die Klamotten eher in die Richtung, etwas zu klein zu sein, wahrscheinlich, weil es sich dabei um Chinagrößen handelt. Entweder alles 'ne Nummer größer bestellen oder Auswahlbestellungen machen. Allerdings war Decathlon vor ein paar Monaten tatsächlich so nett, mir einen Laden direkt vor die Haustür zu bauen, von daher hab' ich da in Zukunft keine Probleme mehr mit .



Muroman schrieb:


> Ob die Unterwäsche mit dem polster was taugt? Brauche nämlich dringend gepolsterte Unterwäsche . Oder irgendwelche tips? Bis max 20-30euro



Gerade für gepolsterte Unterwäsche ist Decathlon absolut unschlagbar. Die 900er Unterhosen für 30€ haben absolute Top-Polster und können locker mit den 2-3 Mal so teuren Markenhosen mithalten. Die 500er für 15€ sind immer noch sehr gut und die Boxershorts sind mit 10€ nur minimal teurer als der Aldi/Lidl-Kram, aber deutlich besser. Obwohl ich für kürzere Touren immer noch ab und zu die Lidl-Unterhosen trage, wenn alles andere in der Wäsche ist.

https://www.decathlon.de/kurze-radhose-mtb-undershort-900-herren-schwarz--id_8354334.html?

https://www.decathlon.de/undershort-500-herren-schwarz-id_8381941.html

https://www.decathlon.de/fahrradunterwasche-boxershorts-herren-schwarz-id_8048808.html?


----------



## Phippsy (18. Mai 2017)

Das sind keine China- sondern italienische Größen. Das muss so


----------



## Rosali (18. Mai 2017)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> Die Größen können bei Decathlon ein Glücksspiel sein, ja. Dafür ist der Rückversand aber umsonst, schnell und unkompliziert.



Du meinst sicher "kostenlos". Umsonst war in diesem Fall die Bestellung.


----------



## Snowcrash (18. Mai 2017)

Rosali schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher "kostenlos". Umsonst war in diesem Fall die Bestellung.



"Umsonst" und "kostenlos" sind Synonyme, schau doch erst mal in den Duden, bevor du dich als Rechtschreibnazi aufspielst.

http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/umsonst


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Mai 2017)

Snowcrash schrieb:


> "Umsonst" und "kostenlos" sind Synonyme, schau doch erst mal in den Duden, bevor du dich als Rechtschreibnazi aufspielst.
> 
> http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/umsonst


Kommt nur leider auf die Bedeutung an ob es Synonyme sind .....


----------



## Snowcrash (18. Mai 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Kommt nur leider auf die Bedeutung an ob es Synonyme sind .....



Natürlich, da die Bedeutung hier aber nun mal "unentgeltlich" ist, sind sie in diesem Kontext synonymisch zu gebrauchen. Fände es schön, wenn wir die themenfremde Diskussion hier jetzt beenden könnten .


----------



## WaldWegJunkie (19. Mai 2017)

Bei Decathlon kann man das bestellte aber auch im Geschäft umtauschen. 
So war es zumindest hilfreich bei mir da der Decathlon in Kaiserslautern keine Kompression Unterwäsche hatte. 
Also Bestellt - Anprobiert - zurück in den Laden gebracht


----------



## nightwolf (3. August 2017)

sibu schrieb:


> (...) ein Paar Handschuhe gestern gekauft. Die Handschuhe gab es nur bis Größe 9,5 und die passen mir noch gerade so. (...)


Meine Handschuhe aus dieser Aktion -ebenfalls 9,5 groesste Groesse passt grad so- zeigen bereits Aufloesungserscheinungen. 
Online Kontakt -> keine Reaktion


----------



## nightwolf (8. August 2017)

Eine Frau Sonstwie von ALDIs Herstellerfirma SPEQ GmbH will mir jetzt ein Paar neue Handschuhe schicken. Na immerhin 

Per Online-Formular gemeldet hatte ich mich am 31.07., also noch ein paar Tage vor dem obigen Beitrag eine Seite vorher


----------



## powerschwabe (21. August 2017)

Kann jemand etwas zur Softshell-Fahrradjacke von Lidl sagen?
https://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-herren-softshell-fahrradjacke/p251873


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. August 2017)

Softshelljacken, egal von welchem Hersteller, sind keine Empfehlung zum Biken. Sie sollen alles können, können aber von allem nur ein bißchen. Nicht gut, würde ich nie mehr kaufen.


----------



## CrossX (21. August 2017)

Die lange Hose von Lidl muss irgendwie für Zwerge geschneidert sein.  Ich habe bei 1,87 nicht mal die Träger über die Schulter bekommen.  Beinlänge hörte 10cm über den Knöcheln auf.  Schade eigentlich


----------



## ZooTV (21. August 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Softshelljacken, egal von welchem Hersteller, sind keine Empfehlung zum Biken. Sie sollen alles können, können aber von allem nur ein bißchen.



Ist es manchmal nicht genau das,was man will? Und für den Preis kannst ja gar nix falsch machen. Selbst wenn das Teil nachher nur für Runde mit dem Köter herhält.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (21. August 2017)

Wenn's für den Hund in deinem Avatar ist, dann kauf sie, der braucht sie, öhm, sein Herrchen für ihn.


----------



## CrossX (21. August 2017)

Meine Erfahrung mit Softshelljacken: die günstigen sind super,  wenn man auf kostenlose Saunagänge steht.  
Zu meiner Gore Softshelljacke sind die Lidlteile schwere Plastiktüten. Bin sonst kein Markenfetischist,  aber eine hochwertige Softshelljacke ist war geniales.  
Die billigen reichen maximal zum Gassi gehen.  Zum Sport absoluter Schrott.


----------



## Baitman (22. August 2017)

Ich habe viel Lidl Zeugs. Aber die Softshell mit anbehmbaren Ärmeln war ein Reinfall. Da schwitze ich schon wenn ich sie anziehe. Der Schnitt ist auch seltsam.  Kann aber pauschal nicht sagen das Softshell nicht zum Biken taugt. Ich nutze  Softshellhosen und zwei Jacken, die in der kalten Jahreszeit immer verwendet werden. Wichtig ist eben das sie keine zig Lagen haben, dh. keine Membran und kein Fleece auf der Innenseite verarbeitet sind...


----------



## IndianaWalross (23. August 2017)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Eine Frau Sonstwie von ALDIs Herstellerfirma SPEQ GmbH will mir jetzt ein Paar neue Handschuhe schicken. Na immerhin
> 
> Per Online-Formular gemeldet hatte ich mich am 31.07., also noch ein paar Tage vor dem obigen Beitrag eine Seite vorher




Du hast dich da jetzt nicht wegen den paar Euros aufgeregt und neue Handschuhe eingefordert??? Oder war das so eine "aus Prinzip / typisch Deutsch"-Geschichte?
Bei den teuren Goreteilen verstehe ich es ja noch, aber bei Discounter-Ramsch? Da erwarte ich doch dass die nicht mehr als paar Nutzungen überleben (zumindest _meine_ Erfahrungen mit dem Zeugs). 

Zu Softshell und Biken: Wenn ich eher moderat unterwegs bin - also so in der kalten Jahreszeit - finde ich Softshell mit Fleece und rundum dicht prima. 
Im Sommer oder in der Übergangszeit dann lieber nicht rundum dicht und bitte ungefüttert. Geht auch, aber nur wenn die Problemzonen _nicht_ Softshell sind (Achseln, Rücken mittig, Nacken).


----------



## ZooTV (23. August 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Du hast dich da jetzt nicht wegen den paar Euros aufgeregt und neue Handschuhe eingefordert??? Oder war das so eine "aus Prinzip / typisch Deutsch"-Geschichte?
> Bei den teuren Goreteilen verstehe ich es ja noch, aber bei Discounter-Ramsch? Da erwarte ich doch dass die nicht mehr als paar Nutzungen überleben (zumindest _meine_ Erfahrungen mit dem Zeugs).
> 
> Zu Softshell und Biken: Wenn ich eher moderat unterwegs bin - also so in der kalten Jahreszeit - finde ich Softshell mit Fleece und rundum dicht prima.
> Im Sommer oder in der Übergangszeit dann lieber nicht rundum dicht und bitte ungefüttert. Geht auch, aber nur wenn die Problemzonen _nicht_ Softshell sind (Achseln, Rücken mittig, Nacken).



Genau darum geht es ja. Natürlich werde ich in den Klamotten bei entsprechender Aktivität durch den eigenen Saft nass werden.
Sobald  die Leute Softshell, Microfaser,Funktionswäsche,etc lesen, wird davon ausgegangen, dass man hier ne Hightech Textilie mit top klimamembran bekommt. Über den Preis von 19,99 wird nicht ne Sekunde nachgedacht. Für das Geld bekommt man im  kurzwaren laden kaum die Menge an Meterware 0815 Stoff,den man zur Herstellung einer langen Unterhose benötigt.
Kauf mir ja auch kein fahrrad im Supermarkt für 299€ und beschwere mich, dass es meinen Ansprüchen nicht genügt,obwohl doch mountainbike draufsteht.


----------



## nightwolf (23. August 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Du hast dich da jetzt nicht wegen den paar Euros aufgeregt und neue Handschuhe eingefordert??? Oder war das so eine "aus Prinzip / typisch Deutsch"-Geschichte? (...)


Nein, das 'aus Prinzip Deutsch' ist mir komplett fremd. Das ist eher Deine Schiene. 
Hauptsache jemanden, dem man (frau) in keinsterlei Hinsicht das Wasser reichen kann, bloed angemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (23. August 2017)

ZooTV schrieb:


> Genau darum geht es ja. Natürlich werde ich in den Klamotten bei entsprechender Aktivität durch den eigenen Saft nass werden.
> Sobald die Leute Softshell, Microfaser,Funktionswäsche,etc lesen, wird davon ausgegangen, dass man hier ne Hightech Textilie mit top klimamembran bekommt. Über den Preis von 19,99 wird nicht ne Sekunde nachgedacht.


Die Erfahrungen, die ich mit den Softshell-Jacken von Lidl und Aldi gemacht habe decken sich mit Post #3732 und #3733.

Die Jacken sind zu nichts zu gebrauchen, auch bei zweistelligen Minusgraden noch unangenehm. Rausgeschmissenes Geld, auch wenn sie nicht sehr teuer sind.


----------



## traffer (25. August 2017)

meine Erfahrung mit Softshell, egal ob Discounter oder Marke:
ich fahre lieber solange es passt mit dicker Winterjacke, bei der ich so viele Lüftungsreissverschlüsse habe, dass ich fast komplett auf Durchzug schalten kann. Die nächste Stufe ist dann einfach langes Shirt mit kurzem Shirt drüber, und danach kommt dann auch schon schnell wieder der Sommer.
Zwiebelprinzip vs Hightechklamotten.


----------



## affenmann1st (25. August 2017)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Die Erfahrungen, die ich mit den Softshell-Jacken von Lidl und Aldi gemacht habe decken sich mit Post #3732 und #3733.
> 
> Die Jacken sind zu nichts zu gebrauchen, auch bei zweistelligen Minusgraden noch unangenehm. Rausgeschmissenes Geld, auch wenn sie nicht sehr teuer sind.



Muss ich auch zustimmen, habe im Winter für die Waldarbeit bei -5° eine günstige Softshelljacke nur mit Funktionsunterwäsche getragen und war nach kurzen durchgenässt. Aber nicht vom Regen oder Schnee! Die günstigen Softshelljacken sind für keinerlei sportliche Aktivität zu gebrauchen! Zudem sind die so luftig geschnitten, das beim zügigeren Radeln da bestimmt alles flattert...


----------



## Highwayman (10. November 2017)

Seit gestern gibts Ski-Sachen beim Aldi. Hab mir mal den Helm geholt, da es mich nervt mit Mütze unterm Radhelm zu fahren. Ausserdem zieht es bei den Ohren mit der Brille und Mütze auch immer... Ma sehen ob es sich bewährt.


----------



## andil1 (11. November 2017)

Baitman schrieb:


> Ich habe viel Lidl Zeugs. Aber die Softshell mit anbehmbaren Ärmeln war ein Reinfall. Da schwitze ich schon wenn ich sie anziehe. Der Schnitt ist auch seltsam.  Kann aber pauschal nicht sagen das Softshell nicht zum Biken taugt. Ich nutze  Softshellhosen und zwei Jacken, die in der kalten Jahreszeit immer verwendet werden. Wichtig ist eben das sie keine zig Lagen haben, dh. keine Membran und kein Fleece auf der Innenseite verarbeitet sind...



Kann mich deiner Meinung nur anschließen. Habe leider die selbe Erfahrung gemacht. Meine Gore ist wirklich atmungsaktiv und sogar zum Winterbiken geeignet. Lieber ein paar € mehr ausgeben und zufrieden sein.


----------



## powerschwabe (1. April 2018)

Könnt ihr die Helme von Aldi und Lidl empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (2. April 2018)

powerschwabe schrieb:


> Könnt ihr die Helme von Aldi und Lidl empfehlen?


Nein... Passen weder mir noch meiner Frau noch den Kindern...


----------



## CrossX (2. April 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Nein... Passen weder mir noch meiner Frau noch den Kindern...


Wenn es danach geht, kann ich 90% aller Helmhersteller nicht empfehlen.
Mir passen die Lidl Helme. Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren damit zur Arbeit. Sind nicht schlechter als viele Markenhelme die ich habe


----------



## nightwolf (2. April 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> (...) Mir passen die Lidl Helme. (...)


Ich hab vor ein paar Monaten einen sehr gut passenden bei On-One guenstig erstanden  www.on-one.co.uk
Praktischerweise haben die zwei Groessen, eine passt fuer mich und die andere fuer Dickschaedel (im Wortsinne )

Seit 28.03. wieder mal Laufhosen fuer Herren bei ALDI Sued, die fuer Frauen waren vorher schon.
Die 7/8 Laenge ist genau mein Ding fuer 3/4 des Jahres


----------



## Zementsack (2. April 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich hab vor ein paar Monaten einen sehr gut passenden bei On-One guenstig erstanden  www.on-one.co.uk


Welcher ist es denn? XC oder Enduro?


----------



## sibu (2. April 2018)

powerschwabe schrieb:


> Könnt ihr die Helme von Aldi und Lidl empfehlen?


Bei der Sicherheitsprüfung durch den TüV o.ä. gab es in den vergangenen Jahren keine Beanstandung. Sie sind von der Modellen her vergleichbar mit etwas älteren Modellen der Markenhersteller (d.h. meist etwas schwerer als die aktuellen). Ob sie dir passen, musst du selber probieren.


----------



## nightwolf (2. April 2018)

Zementsack schrieb:


> Welcher ist es denn? XC oder Enduro?


Hallo @Zementsack, ein XC ist das.
Auf der Rechnung steht:
HEOOXC-5458-WHO
On-One XC MTB Helmet 54-58cm Matt White and Orange
Ich hab nur 15 GBP bezahlt, das war wohl 'HighScore'
Und Googel findet dann: https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HEOOXC/on-one-xc-mtb-helmet 
aktuell also 20 GBP


----------



## Einer90 (26. April 2018)

Im Lidl Online shop gibt es ganz brauchbare Langarmtrikots für 12,99€.
https://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-herren-fahrradshirt/p251858


----------



## schurwald-biker (30. April 2018)

Einer90 schrieb:


> Im Lidl Online shop gibt es ganz brauchbare Langarmtrikots für 12,99€.
> https://www.lidl.de/de/crivit-herren-fahrradshirt/p251858



Danke für den Tip


----------



## tommi67 (1. Mai 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ich hab vor ein paar Monaten einen sehr gut passenden bei On-One guenstig erstanden  www.on-one.co.uk
> Praktischerweise haben die zwei Groessen, eine passt fuer mich und die andere fuer Dickschaedel (im Wortsinne )
> 
> Seit 28.03. wieder mal Laufhosen fuer Herren bei ALDI Sued, die fuer Frauen waren vorher schon.
> Die 7/8 Laenge ist genau mein Ding fuer 3/4 des Jahres


Ich dachte ich guck nicht richtig.Das ist ein umgelabelter FOX FLUX HELM.Bin ich bis letztes Jahr auch gefahren und war sehr zufrieden damit.Absolut empfehlenswert und dann noch der Preis.


----------



## Edged (2. Mai 2018)

09.05. wieder Bekleidung bei Aldi.
Jemand Erfahrung mit den Radshorts? Sind die gleichen, wie im letzten Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c4p (25. September 2018)

Am 27.09.18 gibt's wieder Radkleidung von 'Crane' für den Herbst/Winter. Gab's von dieser 'Marke' schon mal was bei Aldi, wenn ja, wie ist die Qualität, Passform, etc? Würde mir gerne mehrere Sätze fürs pendeln anschaffen. Danke!


----------



## nightwolf (25. September 2018)

Crane ist Standardmarke fuer Sport/Outdoor Sachen von ALDI. 
Ich bin damit soweit zufrieden, auf jedenfall gutes Preis/Leistungsverhaeltnis.
Die letzten Fruehjahrs / Sommertrikots waren mir (1.78, 75kg) allerdings auch in der kleinsten Groesse zu weit ... 

Ich hab auch einen relativ neuen Winterfaserpelz von Crane, da ist es genauso ... da kann ich von Biken auf Schweinshaxenfressen umschulen und werd die naechsten paar Jahre auch noch reinpassen  

Radklamotten kaufe ich wg. siehe oben tendenziell auch lieber z. B. von Planet-X. Die haben auch oft Sonderpreise und da passt M.


----------



## c4p (25. September 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> ...



Danke schon mal. Bis jetzt habe ich eigentlich nur Radkleidung von Vaude, Gore, Odlo (Funktionswäsche). Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit diesen Anbietern, fürs pendeln würde ich aber gerne günstigere Kleidung fahren. Ich probier sie aus, zurückgeben kann ich sie ja immernoch. 

Eine Frage noch, weiß jemand ob das Polster in den Cranehosen abnehmbar ist? 

Ansonsten poste ich hier meine eigenen Erfahrungen.


----------



## 8fach (25. September 2018)

c4p schrieb:


> ... Ich probier sie aus, zurückgeben kann ich sie ja immernoch..



Du meinst sicher Anprobieren, nicht Probieren?

Ich habe auch schon einige Teile von Aldi gekauft. Am besten finde ich Unterhemden, da kann man nicht viel falsch machen. 
Leider variiert bei Aldi die Größe teils beträchtlich. Ich habe von M bis XL so ziemlich alle Größen im Schrank - ohne Anprobieren ist der Kauf Glücksache. 
Die Sitzpolster in den Tight-Hosen sind Coolmax und eingenäht. Ich finde die nicht so toll, auch ist die Passform m.E. oft nicht optimal. Da sind die div. Sportmarken einfach besser, aber natürlich auch um einiges teurer.
Auf der anderen Seite erfüllen die Aldi-Hosen durchaus ihren Zweck, wenn man nur eine kurze Strecke zu radeln hat. Sie sind winddicht und warm, die Softshell-Qualität ist ok - bei meinen älteren Hosen von vor 2 Jahren wenigstens.
Aus Gründen der Passform habe ich aber beschlossen, keine weiteren Aldi-Teile mehr zu kaufen.


----------



## c4p (25. September 2018)

8fach schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher Anprobieren, nicht Probieren?



Ja klar, meinte natürlich anprobieren


----------



## nightwolf (25. September 2018)

8fach schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher Anprobieren, nicht Probieren? (...)


Es gibt Leute, die nennen *mich* einen Klugschaizser bzw. Haarspalter, naechstes Mal schick ich so welche zu Dir


----------



## powerschwabe (1. April 2019)

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit den Helmen von Aldi und Lidl im Vergleich zu den günstigen von Uvex?


----------



## sibu (1. April 2019)

Nicht im Vergleich, sondern nur praktisch bei der Ausfahrt aus einem Kreisverkehr ausprobiert: Sie halten einem Aufprall bei 20 km/h nicht stand, schützen aber pflichtgemäß ihren Inhalt.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. April 2019)

powerschwabe schrieb:


> Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit den Helmen von Aldi und Lidl im Vergleich zu den günstigen von Uvex?



Sie müssen die selbe Norm erfüllen, aber nicht mehr.
D.h. sie schützen vll. schlechter weil das Markenprodukt ggf. die Norm übererfüllt.
Das wird dir aber niemand hier sagen können, müsstest nämlich zerstörende Prüfstandtests dafür machen.

Ansonsten sind sie meistens schlechter verarbeitet und haben schlechtere Detaillösungen wie Polster, Verschlüsse, Verteiler am Ohr, Passform,... und sind um beim uvex-Vergleich zu bleiben, nicht aus Deutschland sondern irgendwo aus Asien.

Sie sind günstiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (1. April 2019)

Ein Unterschied könnte auch noch das Gewicht sein, wobei man hier nicht einen neuen Discounter-Helm mit einem älteren Modell der Markenhersteller vergleichen sollte.


----------



## bummelexpress (6. April 2019)

powerschwabe schrieb:


> Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit den Helmen von Aldi und Lidl im Vergleich zu den günstigen von Uvex?


Beim Crivit Pro Helm von Lidl ist ein Cratoni Aufkleber drin.


----------

